# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Vos questions auxquelles on répondra si on veut ?

## O.Boulon

Hop, dans le prochain numéro, il y a un courrier des lecteurs.

Manque de bol, sur les 600 lettres reçues ces derniers mois, il n&#39;y a que des demandes de stage ou des félicitations, le genre de truc qui n&#39;a pas vraiment d&#39;intérêt.

Alors vous êtes gentils de nous poser des questions intéressantes maintenant. Ou alors on vous pète la gueule.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ou alors on vous pète la gueule.


Pourquoi êtes-vous si méchants ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous aurez corrigé de vous-même, il s&#39;agissait de 600 millions de lettres.

----------


## Tink

c&#39;est vrai qu&#39;en fait Threanor c&#39;est le fils cache de l&#39;abbe pierre?

comment vous faites pour travailler avec une fille a la redac? c&#39;est pas trop dur pour vous? genre voir ce que c&#39;est un etre superieur en tout point ca doit pas etre facile facile tous les jours non?

elle est de quelle couleur la redac?

vous avez pense a la repeindre en rose?

----------


## El Gringo

> c&#39;est vrai qu&#39;en fait Threanor c&#39;est le fils cache de l&#39;abbe pierre?
> 
> comment vous faites pour travailler avec une fille a la redac? c&#39;est pas trop dur pour vous? genre voir ce que c&#39;est un etre superieur en tout point ca doit pas etre facile facile tous les jours non?
> 
> elle est de quelle couleur la redac?
> 
> vous avez pense a la repeindre en rose?


Enfin quelqu&#39;un de consciencieux ! Vous avez 30 minutes pour poser les questions buy the ouais, après c&#39;est mord.

----------


## Tink

en regle generale combien de nuits par mois vous passer a la redac? 

Vous avez pas peur la nuit, seuls, dans paris, enfermes avec d&#39;autres joueurs de jeux videos dans un immeuble securise?

vos recettes de cocktail preferees

votre burger prefere?

----------


## O.Boulon

On a dit le courrier des lecteurs !

Pas le courrier de Tink la modéro casse-couille...

----------


## Tink

avec ou sans frites?




> On a dit le courrier des lecteurs !
> 
> Pas le courrier de Tink la modéro casse-couille...



Ban!  :B): 

boulon: il te faut combien de temps le matin pour te preparer?

c&#39;est vrai ce que Gringo m&#39;a dit?? T&#39;es jaloux de ses cheveux??

c&#39;est pour quand les peluches lapin?

oooh!!! j&#39;en ai une bien!! promis promis!!

c&#39;est quoi votre jeu video prefere? (et une reponse de chaque membre de la redac ca serait chouette histoire qu&#39;on puisse se moquer de tout le monde)

----------


## spongebong

est ce que boulon met ces chausures là?

----------


## O.Boulon

JE réponds tout de suite.

Non. Je préfère les paras. Mais mes potes adorent.

----------


## Tink

je peux vous offrir un seche cheveux??

----------


## spongebong

Je vois le genre...


Moi j&#39;ai une question pour le courrier des lecteurs:

Pourquoi faire un courrier des lecteurs alors que vous pouvez repondre a toute les questions sur le site ?

Ca gache de la place pour la page retro en plus   ::ninja:: 



@tink: pas faux, j&#39;avais oublié que j&#39;etais egoiste.




> c&#39;est quoi votre jeu video prefere? (et une reponse de chaque membre de la redac ca serait chouette histoire qu&#39;on puisse se moquer de tout le monde)


Et aussi le premier jeu qui vous a marqué, la premiere claque videoludique.

----------


## El Gringo

Plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## Tink

> Je vois le genre...
> Moi j&#39;ai une question pour le courrier des lecteurs:
> 
> Pourquoi faire un courrier des lecteurs alors que vous pouvez repondre a toute les questions sur le site ?
> 
> Ca gache de la place pour la page retro en plus



Han! le-sale-egoiste-qui-pense-pas-qu&#39;il-y-a-des gens-qui-viennent-pas-sur-le-site-pour-voir-a-quel-point-tous-les-fourmeurs-sont-super-intelligents-avec-des- commetnaires-et-questions-super-intelligents!!!

----------


## El Gringo

Plus que 30 minutes...

----------


## Ragondin

un ptit reportage photo sur votre local/bureau un jour, histoire de définitivement idolatrer ce lieu saint et les gens qui y travaillent ?
Sinon de nouveaux projets pour le canard ou le site ?
Les éditeurs utilisent autant la corruption avec vous qu&#39;avec les autres ?
Aujourd&#39;hui il fait beau, vous allez enfin sortir et arreter de travailler ?


en fait je trouve qu&#39;on vous connais assez pour poser des questions... puis on ne veut pas démystifier nos chers rédacteurs.. ou serait le plaisirs par la suite, si on apprenait par exemple que Gringo est intelligent et ne boit pas ? :verreux:

bon il fait beau, vais peut etre flaner sur les bords de marne   ::XD::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

[lecteur lambda]
Bonjour,

Je voudrais connaître la raison de votre passion pour les poney au détriment des calamars. En effet ces derniers sont beaucoup plus intelligents, sensibles et intéressants que les mamifères à quatre pattes précités. Pourriez vous donc à l&#39;avenir remplacer vos remarques sur les poneys par des remarques sur les calamars?

Et puisque dans le dernier numéro, vous précisiez que vous acceptiez les insultes dans fans de Nintendo, je me permet d&#39;ajouter : Connards.

Et bonjour chez vous.
[/lecteur lambda]

----------


## El Gringo

> en fait je trouve qu&#39;on vous connais assez pour poser des questions... puis on ne veut pas démystifier nos chers rédacteurs.. ou serait le plaisirs par la suite, si on apprenait par exemple que Gringo est intelligent et ne boit pas ? :verreux:


Plus que 30 minutes.

----------


## spongebong

De quels groupes de cracks faisiez vous partis ?  quartex ? paradox ? Chateau rouge ? goutte d&#39;or ?

----------


## Threanor

Plus que 35 minutes !

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Le vocabulaire d&#39;El Gringo se limite-il seulement à "Plus que 30 minutes" ?

----------


## hiubik

Si on se ramene avec une bonne bouteille de vodka on as le droit de visiter la redac ??  ::ninja::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Est-ce que, au fil des années, on peut dire que l&#39;on acquiert de "l&#39;expérience" en matière de jeu vidéos ? Votre façon de tester, votre objectivité a-t-elle évoluée a cous du temps ?

----------


## hiubik

Et si on se ramene  avec 2 bouteilles ??  ::ninja::

----------


## spongebong

Etes vous plus mignons que lui ?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Est-ce que la rédac&#39; joue à autre chose que Conter-Strike : Source ?

----------


## spongebong

Les flims de cul avec votre connection de fou, ca dl a combien ?

----------


## El Gringo

Attention, plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## Tink

> Etes vous plus mignons que lui ?



rhuhuhuuhuhuhuhuhu sooooo cute!!!!!

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon on se magne là !

Plus que de 30 minutes

----------


## Rorschach

J&#39;habite Dunkerque et c&#39;était chapelle chez moi pendant le carnaval. A cette occasion , comme chaque année , des inconnus sont venus saloper mon parquet , sous prétexte de boire de la bière ou d&#39;uriner. 

Parmi eux , il y avait un type venant de Paris , qui a bu de la bière ET uriné.

Se pourrait il que ce soit Gringo ?

Si oui, Comment se fait il qu&#39;il confonde toilettes et salle de bain ?

----------


## Backbone

Le kébab, vous l&#39;aimez mieux en pain ou en galette ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

&#39;tain plus que 30 minutes!! heureusement que je suis arrivé à temps.

C&#39;est pour quand votre prochaine branlée à CS:S ? On vous attend là.

Vous êtes bourrées sinon? Ou alors c&#39;est un concours entre vous qui nous dépasse  ::ninja:: 

Ou alors vous êtes en train de vous foutre de notre gueule.

Ou alors vous vous emmerdez.

Qui du PSG ou de Nantes va gagner le match?

Ouf! il reste en core 30 minutes.

----------


## Tink

ok: si on m&#39;offre le chiot de la photo je demisionne de la moderation de Canardplus!

----------


## El Gringo

> J&#39;habite Dunkerque et c&#39;était chapelle chez moi pendant le carnaval. A cette occasion , comme chaque année , des inconnus sont venus saloper mon parquet , sous prétexte de boire de la bière ou d&#39;uriner. 
> 
> Parmi eux , il y avait un type venant de Paris , qui a bu de la bière ET uriné.
> 
> Se pourrait il que ce soit Gringo ?
> 
> Si oui, Comment se fait il qu&#39;il confonde toilettes et salle de bain ?


Plus que 30 minutes !
En tout cas c&#39;était pas moi, je suis très propre sur moi et le dimanche j&#39;étais tellement flingué que j&#39;ai quasiment pas bougé ni parlé   :B):  En plus, plus que 30 minutes alors...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ou alors c&#39;est le concours de celui qui poste le plus "plus que 30 minutes" en 30 minutes   ::blink::

----------


## Ragondin

> C&#39;est pour quand votre prochaine branlée à CS:S ? On vous attend là.



mais quel homme, j&#39;avais oublié ce point fort crucial (comme la ram...)   ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

On se recentre sur le débat...

Plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> On se recentre sur le débat...


Ou alors on change de sujet :P

----------


## spongebong

> ok: si on m&#39;offre le chiot de la photo je demisionne de la moderation de Canardplus!


Ben tiens s&#39;pas bete ca: Vous avez des animeaux de compagnie ? chez vous je veux dire parce qu&#39;a la redac vous avez 

Spoiler Alert! 


spauyleure

----------


## pes.seb

La question qui nous brûle les lèvres à tous : 

"Quand est-ce que b0b0 aura enfin droit à son smiley?"

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> La question qui nous brûle les lèvres à tous : 
> 
> "Quand est-ce que b0b0 aura enfin droit à son smiley?"



BAN !!! ce sujet est proscrit !!

----------


## El Gringo

> La question qui nous brûle les lèvres à tous : 
> 
> "Quand est-ce que b0b0 aura enfin droit à son smiley?"


Dans 30 minutes ou jamais. Plus que 3 minutes.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Plus que 3 minutes.


Haha !! perdu éliminé !!

----------


## El Gringo

> Haha !! perdu éliminé !!


Et merde... Plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## flibulin bulard

qui est Tatayet ? le double maléfique de gringo?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Comment vous trouvez mon nouvel avatar?

----------


## El Gringo

> Comment vous trouvez mon nouvel avatar?


Ah !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ah !


Bon, bah je vais le garder que 30 minutes alors  ::|:

----------


## El Gringo

> Bon, bah je vais le garder que 30 minutes alors


Ah !

----------


## Spartan

Pourquoi n&#39;y a t&#39;il jamais de canards dans Canard PC ?

Canard PC soutient Pompidou, mais est-ce que Pompidou soutient Canard PC ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ah !


la queue leu leu ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Question interessante:

IS... THIS...SPARTA??????
Est-ce que Gringo arrive encore à compter jusqu&#39;à 300 sans vomir?
Si un jour la rédac devait se livrer un combat à mort, qui survivrait?
Qui a déjà eu sa puberté dans la rédac?

----------


## Ragondin

Etes vous fier/content/ravi/heureux (prenez celui qui vous convient) du forum Canard PC et de sa faune ?
Quels sont vos désir pour le futur ( pour vous et pour PNS) ?

----------


## spongebong

> Etes vous fier/content/ravi/heureux (prenez celui qui vous convient) du forum Canard PC et de sa faune ?


Comptez vous en remunerer certains ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Comptez vous en remunerer certains ?



Ou en embaucher

----------


## Scorbut

Quel est le muscle ?

----------


## Zepolak

Hum... Bon... Je vais essayer une question sérieuse rapidos là (non, pasque faut pas croire, j&#39;ai des vrais trucs à faire sinon...)

Vous nous avez fait une bonne surprises avec vos questions posées aux candidats. Globalement, les "dossiers" que vous faites sont des choses originales et intéressantes... Bref, je voulais savoir ce qui nous attend dans le futur, si vous aviez encore de bonnes idées, ou si c&#39;est mort, là, z&#39;êtes essouflés parce que faut pas déconner non plus.

Ouais, c&#39;est une vraie question en plus !   :B):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Et sinon, vous avez prévu un autre grand concours? Genre pour nous faire gagner des supers pc.
Ou alors des sondages (non, pas sur les présidentielles, sur cpc), j&#39;aime bien répondre aux sondages, même si tout le monde se fout de mes opinions.

----------


## Ragondin

serez vous plus présent sur les salons de Jeux vidéos ?? (genre ce lui de Micromania, ou de Leipsig en Aout ) Histoire de nous faire découvrir le microcosme des editeurs, des babes et de la coke ? ahh et accessoirement des jeux ?


Pensez vous vendre du muguet le 1er Mai pour renflouer les caisses ?  :mrgreen:

----------


## hiubik

Et si on se ramene avec une caisse de vodka ??

----------


## Castor

Un courrier des lecteurs contient-il nécessairement des questions ?

----------


## Ragondin

pourquoi voulez vous des questions? pas assez de boulots ?

----------


## O.Boulon

<span style="font-family:Arial Black">*Plus que TRENTE minutes !*

----------


## Backbone

Aller hop j&#39;ose.
Serait t&#39;il possible d&#39;utiliser les facultées indéniable de Couly pour nous faire des avatars +/- personalisés.
sans demander la lune, hein   ::ninja::  
 ::lol::

----------


## Karel

A partir de quelle heure le soir le rédac&#39; chef se dit "plus que 30 minutes"?

A quelle proportion de jeux testés vous jouez plus que 30 minutes?

----------


## Maskass

Il est devenu quoi Ta Race?

----------


## El Gringo

Plus que 30 minutes avant qu&#39;on annonce qu&#39;il n&#39;y a pas de courrier des lecteurs !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Et en plus on est en train de perdre  ::sad::

----------


## Scorbut

Pourquoi deux pigistes se font autant chier un samedi après-midi pour qu&#39;ils en viennent à créer un topic à flood ?

----------


## ducon

Est-ce que vous avez joué à S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ?
Est-ce que vous avez aimé les 301 dalmatiens ?
Est-ce que vous avez joué à Duke Nukem Forever ?
Est-ce que la Rédaction (PBUH) sait compter au-delà de 300 ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Est-ce que vous avez aimé les 301 dalmatiens ?
> Est-ce que la Rédaction (PBUH) sait compter au-delà de 300 ?


Contradiction.

----------


## spongebong

> Pourquoi deux pigistes se font autant chier un samedi après-midi pour qu&#39;ils en viennent à créer un topic à flood ?


Parce qu&#39;ils sont collés.

----------


## sissi

Combien de temps encore??

Pourquoi vous faites pas des jeux concours avec des villas en corse à gagner?

Pour ou contre le poney sur le WOTW?

Allez vous délocaliser la rédac en chine ??

----------


## O.Boulon

> Pourquoi deux pigistes se font autant chier un samedi après-midi pour qu&#39;ils en viennent à créer un topic à flood ?


Parce que le troisième est partie à tout berzingue prendre un train pour tirer un coup.

----------


## Scorbut

> Parce que le troisième est partie à tout berzingue prendre un train pour tirer un coup.


Je pensais pas que Thréanor avait une vie sexuelle :P

----------


## Espace à louer

> Je pensais pas que Thréanor avait une vie sexuelle :P


Tu sais nous, tant qu&#39;on nous paye, on regarde pas trop la marchandise.

----------


## Tink

> Tu sais nous, tant qu&#39;on nous paye, on regarde pas trop la marchandise.


Amen!  :mrgreen:

----------


## Scorbut

> Tu sais nous, tant qu&#39;on nous paye, on regarde pas trop la marchandise.


Mon dieu ! Il y a une autre femelle sur ce forum !





(voyons voir la réaction de Tink ^^)

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Dans le monde du journalisme politique, est-il difficile de faire fi de ses à prioris et de ses préjugés ?

Sinon, pourquoi les bans ?  :mrgreen:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Sinon, pourquoi les bans ?  :mrgreen:


PArce que les canapés bien sûr  ::w00t::

----------


## O.Boulon

<div align="center"><strike>_pLu$ kwE Tr3Nt35 mi|\|UT3$ ! _ </strike></div>

----------


## Guest

> <div align="center"><strike>_pLu$ kwE Tr3Nt35 mi|\|UT3$ ! _ </strike>


[/quote]
Avant le bouclage?


Sinon, j&#39;ai besoin d&#39;un stage, et... Non, je déconne.

Comment on débloque Pacman sur les nouvelles machines à voter?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Comment on débloque Pacman sur les nouvelles machines à voter?


Réponse dans  minutes


Je commence à choper le coup là  :B):

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Pourquoi, _SERIEUSEMENT_, vous ne prenez pas de stagiaires ?

----------


## Guest

> Pourquoi, _SERIEUSEMENT_, vous ne prenez pas de stagiaires ?


Alors là je peux répondre: parce que les stagiaires sont nuls et ils servent à rien.

----------


## ducon

> Comment on débloque Pacman sur les nouvelles machines à voter?


Facile, il suffit d’appuyer quatre-vingt deux fois sur le bouton qui fait Chirac.

----------


## Karel

> <div align="center"><strike>_pLu$ kwE Tr3Nt35 mi|\|UT3$ ! _ </strike>


[/quote]

Tu penses _SERIEUSEMENT_ qu&#39;ils ont besoin d&#39;un stagiaire?

----------


## O.Boulon

P
L
U
S

Q
U
E

T
R
E
N
T
E

M
I
N
U
T
E
S
.

----------


## space_mammouth

Pourquoi vous travaillez le Samedi?Je pensais que vous étiez des feignasses.

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Pourquoi la Terre est-elle ronde ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Justement, c&#39;est exactement le contraire. Et c&#39;est pour ça qu&#39;on ne prend pas de stagiaires : on ne peut pas leur demander de suivre nos horaires.

----------


## Nelfe

L&#39;avenir du MMORPG est-il mort ?
Gringo mange il des tacos ?

----------


## space_mammouth

Le jeu video c&#39;est devenu du boulot ou ca reste un loisir pour vous?

----------


## Guest

Il doit en picoler combien de verres de whisky pour être considéré comme bourré le Gringo?

----------


## El Gringo

La séance de questions au gouvernement est maintenant officiellement close depuis 30 minutes. Merci pour votre participation.

----------


## Ragondin

Pour feter ca, on va boire un coup?  :mrgreen:

----------


## Guest

> Pour feter ca, on va boire un coup?  :mrgreen:


Tiens, ton coca.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> P
> L
> U
> S
> 
> Q
> U
> E
> 
> ...



Je crois pas qu&#39;on puisse considérer ça comme du travail...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## sissi

La victoire du PSG est elle justifiée??

69,sodomie,ou féllation??

Tarace est il toujours un con?

----------


## francou008

Pourquoi?
Boulon, tu me détestes vraiment ou c&#39;est une sorte d&#39;affection méchante qui vise à me suicider (ou pas)?
La moustache, ça fait de l&#39;effet à Nardine?

----------


## DakuTenshi

C&#39;est qui le plus vierge de la rédaction?

----------


## Mesmefer

Que sont devenue les disparues de la rédaction de CPC? Les reverrons nous un jour ou bien c&#39;est fini comme Ivan le fou?

----------


## Backbone

Si ce topic n&#39;est pas une pompe à troll, qu&#39;on me jette la première pierre   ::):  

On pourrais continuer à taper sur sony, peinards ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Et un sphincter, ça dit quoi?

----------


## ducon

Qui est Nardine Amouk ?

----------


## Rédé

Bon, j&#39;ai rédigé mon courrier pour le courrier des lecteurs mais j&#39;ai quand même du mal à croire que la poste va lui faire traverser la France en 30 minutes.
Si vous ne l&#39;avez pas reçu hier avant la fin de la demi-heure fatidique, voici en qqs mots le contenu :
 - comment fait-on pour obtenir un stage chez vous ?
 - CPC est super, continuez-ainsi.

Au fait, qui a tué TaRace ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Au fait, qui a tué TaRace ?


Un Poney

----------


## Guest

> Qui est Nardine Amouk ?


MOI JE SAIIIIIS :mrgreen:

Ou pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Qui est Nardine Amouk ?


La soeur d&#39;Al Awakbar

----------


## Guest

> - comment fait-on pour obtenir un stage chez vous ?


Tu me demandes  ::): 

Mon mail c&#39;est noreply@gameone.net  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

> La soeur d&#39;Al Awakbar


Et le frère d’À La Bouffe ?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> La soeur d&#39;Al Awakbar


J&#39;ai l&#39;impression d&#39;avoir été dissimulé dans cette phrase...   ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> J&#39;ai l&#39;impression d&#39;avoir été dissimulé dans cette phrase...


J&#39;appelle mes avocats.

----------


## Jolaventur

> P
> L
> U
> S
> 
> Q
> U
> E
> 
> ...




faudra qu&#39;on m&#39;explique 

à CPC ils ont soit une notion du temps qui leur est propre 

ou alors c&#39;est vraiment des dieux qui vivent en dehors du temps  ::sad:: 

ce qui n&#39;es pas pour me rassurer

----------


## Goji

*arrive en courant, la sueur au front et sous les aisselles, le regard vitreux et un emballage de Twix sous la semelle gauche*

Quelle heure est-il ? il me reste encore un peu de temps ? 30 minutes ? vache ! ça va être serré ! ok, concentration, après tout ce ne sont que quelques lignes :


messieurs,

depuis tout petit je me demande de quelle manière sont testés les jeux vidéos. Existe-t-il une réglementation, une méthode, une notice ? Akboo est-il redescendu de la montagne, un soir, les bras chargés des deux tablettes graphiques sur lesquelles le dieu du jeu vidéo avait écrit son décaloque ?

- (I) Je suis le Jeu Vidéo, je t&#39;ai sauvé de la misère d&#39;un travail sans foi et accueilli dans le paradis du hardcore gamer, ce que tu es et resteras quoiqu&#39;il arrive
- (II) Tu feras de moi des images que j&#39;ai appelé screenshot et que tu diffuseras sans retenue et par tous les moyens possibles ; tu écriras sur moi dans la joie et le dicernement ; si un jeu n&#39;est pas bon, tu broderas avec passion
- (III) Tu m&#39;invoqueras dès de possible, et de préférence là où tu es sûr de passer pour un idiot : un repas de famille, un magasin de bricolage, juste avant d&#39;embrasser pour la première fois la femme de tes rêves
- (IV) Tu travailleras le jour, la nuit, le dimanche, et parfois plus,
- (V)  Tu m&#39;îdolatreras plus que ta famille, ta maison ou ta guitare
- (VI) Tu ne prendras pas le jeu vidéo comme prétexte pour massacrer les enfants d&#39;une école, ton voisin qui aime la Techno à 4h du matin, ni même ton collègue qui sent sous les bras
- (VII)Tu useras et abuseras des jeux vidéos jusqu&#39;à la nausée, c&#39;est pourquoi comme tout le monde tu auras parfois des vacances, mais n&#39;oublie pas ta console portable
- (VIII) Tu n&#39;envieras pas le jeu de ton voisin ; il y a sans doute une raison si tu as encore à tester un wargame tactique de football à la première personne
- (IX) Tu noteras un jeu avec tes tripes ; s&#39;il est bon, partage ton enthousiame de ta belle plume, s&#39;il est mauvais... tu te démerdes
- (X) Vous avez déjà remarquez comme le dernier commandement ressemble au huitième ? vous m&#39;excuserez donc de calquer sur l&#39;original ; il y a sans doute une raison si tu as encore à tester un shoot au tour par tour avec gestion de la vessie.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> - (X) Vous avez déjà remarquez comme le dernier commandement ressemble au huitième


Convoiter n&#39;est point voler.

Sinon très bon   :^_^:

----------


## Anax

est-ce que c&#39;est vrai que gringo ne pisse jamais debout ?

----------


## LavaBeau

Vous connaissez les Monty pythons? C&#39;est bien, faut en parler plus.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Vous voulez que l&#39;on vous pose quelle question?

----------


## Niklaos

Presse NON-Stop veut t&#39;il devenir sponsor du serveur team speak des canards a hauteur de 1000€ min/moi ?

----------


## Lyris

Trois questions, pour lesquelles j&#39;ai peut-être loupé les réponses sur ce site  :;): 

- Que devient Yvan le Fou (à part mangeur de pâtes en Toscane, paske ca, c&#39;est pas un métier) ?
- Qu&#39;est-il arrivé à TaRace ? Il a subitement disparu du poste de "Conception graphique" en dernière page.
- Est-il possible de scinder le "Top Jeux Rédac" en "Jeux du moment" et "Top Overall" ? 

Désol d&#39;avance si ces questions ont déjà été posées, j&#39;suis un mauvais élève sur canardplus  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

pas besoin de 1000 roros pour un TS

----------


## El Gringo

> Presse NON-Stop veut t&#39;il devenir sponsor du serveur team speak des canards a hauteur de 1000€ min/moi ?


Ah !

----------


## jm1981

Ma contribution :


Quel est l&#39;âge du capitaine ?

Qui va gagner, le HD-DVD, le Blu-Ray, le DVD-VMD ?

Qui va gagner, Sarko ou Ségo ?

Qui est le plus fort, l&#39;hippotame ou l&#39;éléphnant ? attention, il y a un piège!

Quels sont les horaires de gens de la rédac&#39; ? On sait que vous bossez 2h par jour réellement, mais combien de temps de présence faites-vous au bureau, et le temps à jouer chez vous n&#39;est pas compté comme du travail, sauf si c&#39;est du CS :mrgreen:

Qui etait le premier, k&#39;oeuf ou la poule ?

----------


## Anax

est-ce que le petit Hugo de Ta Race va bien ?

----------


## mescalin

Qu&#39;en est-il de Poney Magazine?

Vous seriez vous retranché sur un concept plus vendeur si Canard PC n&#39;avais pas marché? (genre Putes & Coke Magazine)

D&#39;ailleurs ça veux dire quoi PC? Prépubère Constipé? Poney Chahuteur? Poule Carnivore? Péripatéticienne et Cocaïne? Palyndrome Chanté? Partouze Chevaline? Pro-Chirac? Patate Chaude? Pèlerin Catholique? Palette de Chocolat?

Et le lapin, pourquoi il est rose? hein?

----------


## Niklaos

> pas besoin de 1000 roros pour un TS


non pour le TS 25€ ca suffit mais le reste c&#39;est pour moi :P

Sinon une vrais question plus serieuse.

Un vrais canardware est t&#39;il en étude ? Un truc du genre 50 pages tout les deux mois ca pourait être sympa.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

- Ou sont les serveurs CSS / HL DM tant promis par la rédac (ou par moi je ne sais plus) ?

- Peux-t-on avoir une estimation du taux d&#39;alcoolemie moyen de la rédac chaque jour ? 

- Les modérateurs sont ils rémunérés avec autre chose que des mandales ?

- Strings ou Caleçons ?

- ackboo va t il un jour poster un truc sur le forum ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> - ackboo va t il un jour poster un truc sur le forum ?


Ca c&#39;est facile :




> ackboo
> Rédaction
> Inscrit: 28-April 06
> Messages: 44

----------


## Niklaos

Grilled par prince :P

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Grilled par prince :P


Et alors, les sensations?  ::ninja::

----------


## Serra

- Exite-t-il une skin CPC pour TMN (Trackmania Nations) ?? Si oui, Où est-ce qu&#39;on peut la récupérer ??

- Est-ce que Boulon a déjà fait de la prison ??? 

Spoiler Alert! 


boulon ==> écrou ==> prison



- Quand est-ce que vous allez nous mettre un encart "le flim de boules du mois" dans la rubrique culture ??

- Avez-vous déjà passé une journée sans calmants ?? Ca fait mal ??

 ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> - Quand est-ce que vous allez nous mettre un encart "le flim de boules du mois" dans la rubrique culture ??


Avec Boulon dans le rôle de Raymond.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Ca c&#39;est facile :


Je voulais dire : Ailleurs que dans un topic pour psychopathes sous-marinier ou apparenté.  :mrgreen:

Et sinon :

- Peut on faire des topics a caractere sexuel afin de debattre entre adultes consentants ? 
(sondages sur les positions, la bisexualité, les fetichismes en tout genre...)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, vu que tu ne sembles pas vouloir chercher avec les outils du forum :
ça ne parle pas de sous-marins ici.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Maxwell

Pourquoi la redac&#39; ignore systématiquement les invitations à venir faire une partie de CSS avec les membres du forum ?

----------


## Anax

suis pas sur qu&#39;ils aient le temps  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Nan, ils flippent leur race s&#39;tout.

----------


## mentasm

Pouvez-vous venir m&#39;aider à déménager?


(surtout Omar, pour la machine à laver)

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je voulais dire : Ailleurs que dans un topic pour psychopathes sous-marinier ou apparenté.  :mrgreen: 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peut on faire des topics a caractere sexuel afin de debattre entre adultes consentants ? 
> (sondages sur les positions, la bisexualité, les fetichismes en tout genre...)



moi je veux la meilleure/plus chaude actrice du mois 

je vote Tahlia dans drole de jeux

----------


## Maxwell

> suis pas sur qu&#39;ils aient le temps


De répondre ou de venir jouer ?

----------


## Niklaos

> suis pas sur qu&#39;ils aient le temps


Plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## justmoa

> De répondre ou de venir jouer ?


Ha ha, t&#39;en démords pas hein ?

----------


## Yoryze

Bonjour je suis emokid et j&#39;aimerais savoir si vous prenez des stagiaires (hé hé le double sens...) dans votre rédaction ?
Si vous n&#39;acceptez pas je porte plainte pour discrimination.
Cordialement. :mrgreen:

----------


## Serra

> Bonjour je suis emokid et j&#39;aimerais savoir si vous prenez des stagiaires (hé hé le double sens...) dans votre rédaction ?
> Si vous n&#39;acceptez pas je porte plainte pour discrimination.
> Cordialement. :mrgreen:


Puisque tu as l&#39;air d&#39;être ouvert (d&#39;esprit hein! Petit(e) cochon(ne)  ::ninja:: ), ça pourrait te donner un petit avantage... Mais que penses-tu des expériences animales ??  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

> Mais que penses-tu des expériences animales ??


Concrete Donkey a un avis très marqué pour le sujet :P

Sinon j&#39;ai trouvé des questions :
-Utilisez vous encore des ecrans a tubes ?
-Un de vous travail t&#39;il exclusivement sur portable ?
-Quel est la marque de souris utilisé en majoritée par la redaction ?
-Touchez vous le RMI ?
-Une entrée dans le capital de google est elle envisagée ? (voir un rachat complet)
-Le lapin devrait t&#39;il êtres une espece protégée ?
-Combien d&#39;entre vous fument, se droguent ?
-Casque est t&#39;il vraiment roux ou il utilise du ravive color de Loréal ® ?

----------


## pes.seb

Pourquoi y&#39;a pas de news aujourd&#39;hui   ::blink::

----------


## Velgos

El Gringo, maintenant que j&#39;ai mon permis, si je monte à Paris et que je passe par Nation (un quartier qui m&#39;est familier), pourrais-je t&#39;offrir un menu XL/Maxi burger-whatever, en tête-à-tête, après ta journée de travail? 
Tu verras, je suis un(e) garçon/fille super intéressant(e).
Oh dis oui !

----------


## Guest

> El Gringo, maintenant que j&#39;ai mon permis, si je monte à Paris et que je passe par Nation (un quartier qui m&#39;est familier), pourrais-je t&#39;offrir un menu XL/Maxi burger-whatever, en tête-à-tête, après ta journée de travail? 
> Tu verras, je suis un(e) garçon/fille super intéressant(e).
> Oh dis oui !


FAKE TON AVATAR C&#39;EST UN MEC !!!

Vous laissez pas avoir  ::ninja::

----------


## mescalin

> Mais que penses-tu des expériences animales ??






 :mrgreen:

----------


## Velgos

> FAKE TON AVATAR C&#39;EST UN MEC !!!
> 
> Vous laissez pas avoir


Non mais c&#39;est bon quoi, y&#39;a pas que le 95F dans la vie!

Allez Gringo, dit oui ! On  parlera cinéma, politique et cuisine (connais-tu la fricassée de sangsues séropositives au sel de guérande?)

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Sinon j&#39;ai trouvé des questions :
> -Utilisez vous encore des ecrans a tubes ?


oui y&#39;a encore des écrans CRT et plus d&#39;un même...

----------


## Goji

Mouai, je vois bien le couple de froussards : au premier bip de la machine à frites, El gringo et Elstir.
(attention, l&#39;activation du cerveau est nécessaire pour la bonne compréhension de cette phrase. Non, pas celle-là, l&#39;autre phrase).

----------


## Niklaos

> oui y&#39;a encore des écrans CRT et plus d&#39;un même...


Tu parle de ceux de gringo et gana dans le reportage de game one ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

Poum Poum Pisch !


du grand art Gojira !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Mouai, je vois bien le couple de froussards : au premier bip de la machine à frites, El gringo et Elstir.
> (attention, l&#39;activation du cerveau est nécessaire pour la bonne compréhension de cette phrase. Non, pas celle-là, l&#39;autre phrase).


J&#39;ai oublié mon cerveau sur ma table de nuit  ::unsure::

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Tu parle de ceux de gringo et gana dans le reportage de game one ?


ceux que j&#39;ai vu de mes propres yeux !

----------


## Guest

> Mouai, je vois bien le couple de froussards : au premier bip de la machine à frites, El gringo et Elstir.


OMG  ::XD::

----------


## Niklaos

Viens sur TS Elstir pour écouter si t&#39;es un mec ou pas :P

Si t&#39;es une fille je te met admin si t&#39;es un mec je te BAN  ::):

----------


## Velgos

> Viens sur TS Elstir pour écouter si t&#39;es un mec ou pas :P
> 
> Si t&#39;es une fille je te met admin si t&#39;es un mec je te BAN


Je suis un shemale centriste, tu fais quoi?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je suis un shemale centriste, tu fais quoi?


Tu viens pas.

----------


## Niklaos

> Je suis un shemale centriste, tu fais quoi?


Ben tu m&#39;offre un Macdo pour que je vois a quoi ca en vrais non ?

----------


## Guest

> Je suis un shemale centriste, tu fais quoi?


Y a de la place pour toi sur L&#39;Ile de la Tentation !

----------


## Serra

> Je suis un shemale centriste, tu fais quoi?


On t&#39;achève! Faire souffrir les animaux, ça devrait interdit!  ::ninja::

----------


## mescalin

> Je suis un shemale centriste, tu fais quoi?


TANtriste, on dit!

tantriste!

rahlalala ces jeunes...

----------


## ELOdry

Pourquoi les magazines ne coûtent plus 25 balles, soit 3,8109756097560975609756097560976... bon, disons 4€, pour 374 pages, comme le vieux Joystick que je viens de retrouver dans mon grenier aujourd&#39;hui?

374 pages, vous imaginez? Comment ils faisaient pour remplir ça?  ::mellow:: 

EDIT : au temps pour moi, c&#39;est 324. Je viens de retrouver mes vieux Joy dans mon grenier, dont celui-ci avec un super test de Civ1 (96% quand même, il faut dire qu&#39;il permet une "gestion à la souris"). Il y a aussi le test de "The Terminator", développé par un jeune studio, "Bechesda Softworks" (sic). Avec un nom comme ça, ça m&#39;étonnerait qu&#39;on entende à nouveau parler d&#39;eux de sitôt  :<_<:

----------


## O.Boulon

L&#39;inflation non ?

----------


## Gynsu2000

> L&#39;inflation non ?


Elle doit en avoir plein au cul d&#39;être le bouc-émissaire quand même.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, la forme interrogative exprime justement mon doute...

Manifestement, à CanardPC, on gagne moins que gagnait les membres du "Joystick de la grande époque", nos coups de production sont bien moindres, on a pas de DVD ou de CD pour alourdir, on n&#39;a pas d&#39;actionnaires ou de gros patron fumant le cigare pour dilapider les bénéfice. On n&#39;a pas non plus les économies d&#39;échelle dégagées par un gros éditeur à la Hachette, ni le lectorat gigantesque qui permettrait de répartir les coûts. Evidemment, on n&#39;a pas non plus la même tartine de pubs, ce qui pourrait expliquer un prix moyen plus élévé qu&#39;à l&#39;époque.

J&#39;imagine que les messageries de presse ont augmenté leurs prix.

Faudrait demander à Casque. Je ne suis qu&#39;un pitoyable éxécutant.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Manifestement, à CanardPC, on gagne moins que gagnait les membres du "Joystick de la grande époque", nos coups de production sont bien moindres, on a pas de DVD ou de CD pour alourdir, on n&#39;a pas d&#39;actionnaires ou de gros patron fumant le cigare pour dilapider les bénéfice. On n&#39;a pas non plus les économies d&#39;échelle dégagées par un gros éditeur à la Hachette, ni le lectorat gigantesque qui permettrait de répartir les coûts. Evidemment, on n&#39;a pas non plus la même tartine de pubs, ce qui pourrait expliquer un prix moyen plus élévé qu&#39;à l&#39;époque.


Mais vous avez le journalisme total, et ça c&#39;est la classe  :B):

----------


## ToasT

Exécuteur non ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Exécuteur non ?



Non, plus depuis que je suis en sursis.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Exécuteur non ?


Nan, ça c&#39;est les gens qui en tuent d&#39;autre. 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou alors ça expliquerait les tentatives de maquillage de la disparition de Fishbone...

----------


## Nelfe

Boulon essait de nous faire passer un message.

----------


## ducon

> J&#39;imagine que les messageries de presse ont augmenté leurs prix.


Oui, je confirme. La presse militante en prend d’ailleurs plein la gueule.

Est-ce que CanardPc sera imprimé sur du papier Bible ?
Est-ce que la modération fume le cigare en écoutant de l’opéra ?
Pourquoi est-ce qu’il y a deux  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## ELOdry

Je pose la question très naïvement et sans arrière-pensée hein, je me doute bien que l&#39;argent de l&#39;augmentation va pas forcément aux mecs de Joy, CPC et cie. 

D&#39;ailleurs, c&#39;est le prix de la presse en général qui a énormément augmenté ces dernières années. Et, quand j&#39;ai rien à foutre, il m&#39;arrive de me demander pourquoi.

En fait : qu&#39;est ce que vous appelez la "messagerie de presse"?

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Bah, la forme interrogative exprime justement mon doute...
> 
> Manifestement, à CanardPC, on gagne moins que gagnait les membres du "Joystick de la grande époque", nos coups de production sont bien moindres, on a pas de DVD ou de CD pour alourdir, on n&#39;a pas d&#39;actionnaires ou de gros patron fumant le cigare pour dilapider les bénéfice. On n&#39;a pas non plus les économies d&#39;échelle dégagées par un gros éditeur à la Hachette, ni le lectorat gigantesque qui permettrait de répartir les coûts. Evidemment, on n&#39;a pas non plus la même tartine de pubs, ce qui pourrait expliquer un prix moyen plus élévé qu&#39;à l&#39;époque.
> 
> J&#39;imagine que les messageries de presse ont augmenté leurs prix.


A mais je suis d&#39;accord avec toi, je n&#39;ai pas spécialement visé CPC pour son prix. Je pensais plutôt à Joystick qui augmenté de 70% en 17 ans alors que l&#39;inflation n&#39;a été que de 32% sur la même période. Et durant cette période le lectorat à explosé.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> En fait : qu&#39;est ce que vous appelez la "messagerie de presse"?


Les messageries de presse sont des organismes corporatifs qui s&#39;occupent de distribuer les magazines et journaux auprès des buralistes.
On n&#39;est pas obligé de recourir à leur service mais cela revient moins cher que de distribuer et gérer les invendus soi-même.

----------


## Grosminou

> A mais je suis d&#39;accord avec toi, je n&#39;ai pas spécialement visé CPC pour son prix. Je pensais plutôt à Joystick qui augmenté de 70% en 17 ans alors que l&#39;inflation n&#39;a été que de 32% sur la même période. Et durant cette période le lectorat à explosé.


Je ne parle même pas de la déflation du nombre de pages.

J&#39;étais pas né (pas Geek) lorsque Joy avait 324 pages mais vers les numéros 120 -> 190 pages, vers les numéros 160 (nouvelle équipe) -> 140 pages, actuellement (je termine mon abonnement en douceur...) 120 voire 115 pages .... donc en 17 ans presque 70 % de pages en moins aussi   ::ninja::  

Bon, je crois que la presse écrite va mal.... c&#39;est pour cela qu&#39;il faut soutenir les publication/rédactions indépendantes et réactives comme Canard PC !

----------


## El Gringo

> Je suis un shemale centriste, tu fais quoi?


ça m&#39;intéresse...

----------


## Guest

> ça m&#39;intéresse...


Le côté shemale ou le côté centriste?  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> Le côté shemale ou le côté centriste?


mystère...

----------


## Guest

> mystère...


Ca, ça veut dire "les deux" !

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Je suis un shemale centriste, tu fais quoi?


Tu fais quoi demain soir ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Velgos

Haha (triomphal) !
Je savais bien que, comme dans un bon shônen manga, il suffisait que je fasse apparaître ma véritable nature pour que l&#39;assistance soit estomaquée.

Ecoute-moi bien El Gringo, ne voit dans les premières lettres de mon pseudonyme aucun hommage: tu es issu de la publicité quand je porte le nom d&#39;un artiste proustien. Mais je ne peux cependant cacher plus longtemps la chaleur que la lecture de tes mots dégage aux alentours de mon nombril (quand tu es en forme cela dit, mais nous/vous avons/ez tous n(v)os petits problèmes, n(v)ous, les hommes).

Que proposes-tu? Voit comme ma nature décadente et improbable éveille le désir chez la plèbe. Mais c&#39;est toi que j&#39;ai choisi.

Un XL 380 potatoes avec sundae caramel? <o/

----------


## mentasm

> ... Mais c&#39;est toi que j&#39;ai choisi.
> 
> ...


Bang Bang, et voilà Elstir une balle dans le pied aussi facilement qu&#39;un doigt dans l&#39;ANNEAU

:huhu:

 ::ninja::  àl&#39;affût  ::ninja::

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Bang Bang, et voilà Elstir une balle dans le pied aussi facilement qu&#39;un doigt dans l&#39;ANNEAU
> 
> :huhu:
> 
>  àl&#39;affût


Et Gringo, a part le menu poppers...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ragondin

> Et Gringo, a part le menu poppers...



dit donc tu sembles bien le connaitre...  ::ninja::

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> dit donc tu sembles bien le connaitre...


Absolument pas du tout. Si ce n&#39;est que c&#39;est une personne charmante. :mrgreen:

----------


## Guest

> Un XL 380 potatoes avec sundae caramel? <o/


HAHAHAHA ! T&#39;invites quelqu&#39;un au Quick et tu lui proposes un menu de Macdo ! Honte sur toi !

----------


## Velgos

> HAHAHAHA ! T&#39;invites quelqu&#39;un au Quick et tu lui proposes un menu de Macdo ! Honte sur toi !


Le Quick c&#39;est pour les weak. -_-
Rendez-vous au Mc Do&#39; Diderot, vile Gringo.

----------


## Niklaos

Concrete :P

A ou B = Oui ?

Sinon Quick c&#39;est le bien en plus on peut avoir un double burger pour le prix d&#39;un   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Goji

Le Quick sur les Champs Elysées chlingue les écuries à 50 m à la ronde... ça doit être du steak de cheval...

----------


## Niklaos

> Le Quick sur les Champs Elysées chlingue les écuries à 50 m à la ronde... ça doit être du steak de cheval...


Rien ne te prouve que c&#39;est pas le Macdo qui est a 30m avec le vent :P

De toute facon dans les deux tu boufe de la merde et c&#39;est pour ca que c&#39;est BON !

----------


## Goji

C&#39;est le Quick, j&#39;en suis certain.
Et c&#39;est mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre.

----------


## Niklaos

> C&#39;est le Quick, j&#39;en suis certain.
> Et c&#39;est mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre.


Je vais aller vérifier par moi même puisque ca se passe comme ca !!!

----------


## Guest

> Le Quick sur les Champs Elysées chlingue les écuries à 50 m à la ronde... ça doit être du steak de cheval...


En même temps, un Quick sur les Champs...

:imaginelemenua10euros:

----------


## Niklaos

> En même temps, un Quick sur les Champs...
> 
> :imaginelemenua10euros:


Non ben non c&#39;est le même prix ...

----------


## Ragondin

> Non ben non c&#39;est le même prix ...


quel honte, un menu à 10€ sur les champs élysées... honteux !  :mrgreen:

----------


## Guest

Euh le même prix "environ", parce que sur les macdos par exemple y a des disparités  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Ceci dit ca depend de ce que tu veux :P

Tiens un question pour la redac : Quick ou Macdo ?
et non concrete viens pas repondre oui ou non a cette question !

Mais normalement c&#39;est le même prix dans tous les Quick/Macdo perso je me souviens pas avoir vu des différences mais je me trompe p-e

----------


## Guest

> Mais normalement c&#39;est le même prix dans tous les Quick/Macdo perso je me souviens pas avoir vu des différences mais je me trompe p-e


Sisi, d&#39;un macdo à l&#39;autre ça peut différer (genre tous les Mc Do dans Paris sont pas au même tarif).

----------


## Nelfe

Quick c&#39;est de la merde.

----------


## Niklaos

> Sisi, d&#39;un macdo à l&#39;autre ça peut différer (genre tous les Mc Do dans Paris sont pas au même tarif).


Mais ce que je trouve "étrange" c&#39;est que les pancartes où sont marquées els prix sont imprimés pour tous les mado en même temps ...

C&#39;est de combien la dif d&#39;un macdo a l&#39;autre ?

----------


## Guest

> Mais ce que je trouve "étrange" c&#39;est que les pancartes où sont marquées els prix sont imprimés pour tous les mado en même temps ...
> 
> C&#39;est de combien la dif d&#39;un macdo a l&#39;autre ?


Oh ça dépend... Ca dépasse pas un euro (quoi que), mais bon...

----------


## Niklaos

> Oh ça dépend... Ca dépasse pas un euro (quoi que), mais bon...


Ca veut dire qu&#39;il faudrait creer un comparateur de Macdo comme un comparateur de matos informatique ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Quick c&#39;est de la merde.



bip 

:bluescreenofdeath 

mac&#39;do tu bouffe de la merdasse Quick c&#39;est bon 

parce que ça veut dire Quality burgers d&#39;abord 
pis j&#39;ai une carte de réduction et c&#39;est moins loin de mon chez moi avec mon ordi

----------


## Guest

> Ca veut dire qu&#39;il faudrait creer un comparateur de Macdo comme un comparateur de matos informatique ?


Bof pas la peine, suffit d&#39;aller où c&#39;est moins cher (genre à celui gare d&#39;Austerlitz)  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

> Bof pas la peine, suffit d&#39;aller où c&#39;est moins cher (genre à celui gare d&#39;Austerlitz)


je sais pas si je vias faire la defense ==> Austerlitz pour aller boufer a Macdo et gagner 5 ct mais bon un jour peut être que je pourais dire "j&#39;ai mangé pour pas chère"

----------


## Guest

> je sais pas si je vias faire la defense ==> Austerlitz pour aller boufer a Macdo et gagner 5 ct mais bon un jour peut être que je pourais dire "j&#39;ai mangé pour pas chère"


Fais-toi un sandwich pour manger pas cher, c&#39;est plus économique que le mcdo  ::):

----------


## Velgos

> je sais pas si je vias faire la defense ==> Austerlitz pour aller boufer a Macdo et gagner 5 ct mais bon un jour peut être que je pourais dire "j&#39;ai mangé pour pas chère"


Mais tu ne pourras pas dire "j&#39;ai mangé tout cacher".

----------


## Jolaventur

> Mais tu ne pourras pas dire "j&#39;ai mangé tout cacher".



 				pour ça faut aller chez Izmir Kebab


toute façon le meilleurs c&#39;est le Quick de Nantes Beaulieu bande de béothien


pis en plus je connais les équipières  ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

En attendant, le Quick des Champs Elysées, celui entre le Virgin et la FNAC, il refoule comme le box d&#39;un vieux bourrin. J&#39;vais appeler les Services Sanitaires, moi, ça ne peut plus durer. Je ne peux plus aller m&#39;approvisionner en bon son tonitruant (Tony, si tu me lis !) sans manquer de tourner de l&#39;oeil à l&#39;approche de ce lupanar à malbouffe.

----------


## Threanor

> Tiens un question pour la redac : Quick ou Macdo ?


Burger King !

----------


## Velgos

> Burger King !


Tu te rends compte qu&#39;en France c&#39;est un peu le linux de la malbouffe?

----------


## Goji

voila, c&#39;est de la merde :mrgreen:

----------


## Velgos

> Burger King !


Tu te rends compte qu&#39;en France c&#39;est un peu le Bayrou de la malbouffe?

----------


## El Gringo

> Tu te rends compte qu&#39;en France c&#39;est un peu le Bayrou de la malbouffe?


Nan, Bayrou ils le blindent pas d&#39;oignons les cons !

----------


## Guest

> Nan, Bayrou ils le blindent pas d&#39;oignons les cons !


Normal, t&#39;as vu les feuilles de chou qu&#39;il se paye?


Ohlala, il se fait tard.

----------


## wardog

y(a un quick sur la place de la nation alors que le macdo le plus proche est bien plus loin :s

----------


## Niklaos

Vous êtes minables parceque 1 bayrou il est gentil !!
Et 2 Burger King c&#39;est vraiment de la merde ...

(En plus j&#39;ai un pote qui a ... en fait non je vais pas raconter cette anecdote ici)

----------


## Threanor

> Et 2 Burger King c&#39;est vraiment de la merde ...


Nous dit un mec de 16 ans qui joue à Ryzom... (non non pas la peine de répondre)
Et si Burger King est le linux de la malbouffe, Quick en est le Mac. C&#39;est cher, mauvais et moche.

----------


## Guest

> Nous dit un mec de 16 ans qui joue à Ryzom... (non non pas la peine de répondre)


Ah, merci, je lui ressortirai quand il osera me répéter que Scrubs c&#39;est naze.

----------


## spongebong

> Le Quick sur les Champs Elysées chlingue les écuries à 50 m à la ronde... ça doit être du steak de cheval...


absolument, il sent deja les selles.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et si Burger King est le linux de la malbouffe, Quick en est le Mac. C&#39;est cher, mauvais et moche.


attendez je rêve c&#39;est threanor qui dit ça

----------


## Mesmefer

Votez Bauvais, oups nan trop tard. Bref les fast food c&#39;est degueux.

----------


## Goji

MacDo, Quick, Burger King, KFC et compagnie, les kebabs, tout ça, même combat : grand concours de gastronomerde.

Bon, en attendant, on ne répond pas à ma question (oui, c&#39;était une question, quelque part entre la page 5 et la page 7 de ce fil), à propos d&#39;un éventuel code de conduite en ce qui concerne la méthode de test des jeux. Boulon affirme à corps et à cris que vous n&#39;êtes pas des punks, c&#39;est que vous êtes donc disciplinés. Alors ?

Voici un exemple par l&#39;exemple : Étant chroniqueur amateur de Musique _for nurses_ (je paye un carambar goût citron à celle ou celui qui trouve la référence), j&#39;ai moi-même mis en place une sorte de petit plan d&#39;attaque à chaque fois que je dois chroniquer un album, et des règles que je me suis imposé : pas une ligne de chronique avant la 4e ou 5e écoute, limitation des références à d&#39;autres groupes, attaque de la chro dans un angle précis, et autant que faire se peut garder les mêmes proportions de texte pour toutes.

Je suis sincèrement curieux de savoir combien de temps vous disposez pour tester un jeu, si le temps de jeu est égale pour tous les tests, s&#39;il y a des trucs particuliers que vous faites (stress tests matos ou software, ce genre de truc) et surtout, en vérité, si le fait d&#39;aborder un jeu de manière professionnelle ne déforme pas votre vision des jeux vidéos. Vous sentez-vous blasés parfois ? émerveillés encore ?

Et ma question la plus importante : Boulon a-t-il précieusement gardé mon tupperware sur son bureau ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

je remarque juste que KFC est en train de tenter de conquérir la France et leurs sandiwh sont vraimetn pas dégueu mais tout n&#39;est pas bon non plus...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et si Burger King est le linux de la malbouffe, Quick en est le Mac. C&#39;est cher, mauvais et moche.


Et qui c&#39;est qui est revenu de Frisco avec un Mac ? Comment ça c&#39;était juste une BD de Couly ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tink

Burger King c&#39;est plus mieux!

----------


## mescalin

> Et si Burger King est le linux de la malbouffe, Quick en est le Mac


Mwahahaha

vous avez pas speedburger a paname?

des vrais burgers bien gros bien remplis, avec du choix, des produits frais, le tout livré a domicile?

moi y m&#39;ont fait prendre dix kilos en un an ^^

----------


## Mesmefer

> Mwahahaha
> 
> vous avez pas speedburger a paname?
> 
> des vrais burgers bien gros bien remplis, avec du choix, des produits frais, le tout livré a domicile?
> 
> moi y m&#39;ont fait prendre dix kilos en un an ^^


Finalement on a de la chance de ne pas en avoir. Bonne chance pour les perdre   ::rolleyes:: :D

----------


## Tink

> Mwahahaha
> 
> vous avez pas speedburger a paname?
> 
> des vrais burgers bien gros bien remplis, avec du choix, des produits frais, le tout livré a domicile?
> 
> moi y m&#39;ont fait prendre dix kilos en un an ^^


t&#39;es a Toulouse toi non?

----------


## Paul Verveine

speedburger c&#39;est trop cher

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> pour ça faut aller chez Izmir Kebab
> toute façon le meilleurs c&#39;est le Quick de Nantes Beaulieu bande de <strike>béothien</strike> *béotien.*
> pis en plus je connais les équipières


S&#39;toi le béotien... :mrgreen: 









Owned.  :mrgreen:

----------


## ToasT

Nan vous n&#39;y connaissez rien, le meilleur c&#39;est le Made In France à Strasbourg. 

5 € et t&#39;as mangé pour la journée.

----------


## Mesmefer

c&#39;etait pas un topic fast food à la base ici nan?   ::w00t::

----------


## Guest

> c&#39;etait pas un topic fast food à la base ici nan?


Réponse dans trente minutes  ::):

----------


## Concrete Donkey

La redac et les modos votent Burger King. Parce que c&#39;est plus mieux.
Le jour ou ils ont fermé leurs portes en France j&#39;ai versé une larme de sang.

----------


## Tink

moi c&#39;est quand ils ont fermes Marks and Spencers  ::sad::

----------


## ToasT

Moi j&#39;ai une question pour Tink : tu sais faire la kidney pie ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

[nostalgie]
Marks & Spencers
[/nostalgie]
C&#39;est clair qu&#39;il y a des institutions qui nous manque tellement quand elles disparaissent...

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> moi c&#39;est quand ils ont fermes Marks and Spencers


Ah oui j&#39;ai faillit oublier cette tragedie aussi. Enfin surtout au niveau de la bouffe hein parceque les fringues...  ::rolleyes::  

Quoique c&#39;est la bas que je me suis acheté mon pyjama Worms Armaggeddon (taille 12 ans).

----------


## Goji

La salle de concert des Dunois aussi était une institution.
Enculés.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain Mark & Spencer...

Mon premier costard et mes sandwich tandoori

----------


## Tink

> Ah oui j&#39;ai faillit oublier cette tragedie aussi. Enfin surtout au niveau de la bouffe hein parceque les fringues...


rigole pas mais depuis je trouve plus de jupons dignent de ce nom!   ::|:  

moi ce qui me manque c&#39;est les bangers, les sandwiches, les muffins, les digestives biscuits, les creams biscuits, le garlic bread, le bacon, le coleslaw, les bonbons, le pain, les jams, le the, les cartes de noel.. bref tout!  ::lol::

----------


## Niklaos

> Nous dit un mec de 16 ans qui joue à Ryzom... (non non pas la peine de répondre)


Je vais faire l&#39;effort de te repondre :P
T&#39;as quoi contre Ryzom ? T&#39;as quoi contre les jeunes ? T&#39;as quoi pour Burger King ?

----------


## Tink

> Moi j&#39;ai une question pour Tink : tu sais faire la kidney pie ?


Steak and Kidney oui mais je deteste ca donc je te conseille le chicken and ham pie..

----------


## ToasT

> Steak and Kidney oui mais je deteste ca donc je te conseille le chicken and ham pie..


Moi j&#39;ai pas non plus, je testerai le chicken and ham pie.
T&#39;as une recette ?  :;):

----------


## Tink

> Moi j&#39;ai pas non plus, je testerai le chicken and ham pie.
> T&#39;as une recette ?



euh... tu veux que j&#39;ai des problemes avec Boulon? genre je pique le boulot de Nardine?  :P

----------


## ToasT

> euh... tu veux que j&#39;ai des problemes avec Boulon? genre je pique le boulot de Nardine?  :P


Oula, loin de moi cette idée, c&#39;est juste que la gastronomie britannique (excuse si je me trompe d&#39;apellation) m&#39;intéresse  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> moi ce qui me manque c&#39;est les bangers, les sandwiches, les muffins, les digestives biscuits, les creams biscuits, le garlic bread, le bacon, le coleslaw, les bonbons, le pain, les jams, le the, les cartes de noel.. bref tout!


+ les barres chocolatées Cadbury   ::wub::

----------


## Tink

> Oula, loin de moi cette idée, c&#39;est juste que la gastronomie britannique (excuse si je me trompe d&#39;apellation) m&#39;intéresse



y&#39;a pleins de variantes certains le font avec de la pate feuilletee d&#39;autre avec de la pate brisee et comme tous les plats anglais.. c&#39;est un "plat de pauvres".

donc tu prends tous tes leftovers, tu les met dans une beschamelle, tu place le tout entre 2 rouleaux de pate feuillette ou pate brise, tu fermes, un coup de couteau pour laisser une petite ouverture lors de la cuisson, un coup de pinceau d&#39;oeuf et tu mets le tout au four pour 30-40minutes.

----------


## jahwarrior

> Alors des fois je vais en hollande *JUSTE pour manger au BK* (ouéé double whopper cheese)



hahahhahhahhhhah ...  ::XD::

----------


## Goji

Bin quoi, _hemp_ en hollandais ça veut dire sandwich, tu savais pas ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yashin

On peut encore poser des questions?

Pasque j&#39;en ai une :  

Canard bimensuel c&#39;est bien mais Canard hebdo c&#39;était mieux (selon moi, hein).

Je sacrifierais par exemple volontiers canardplus actu et son forum pour revenir à la formule Canard hebdo et son petit forum gamekult.

Ma question est donc : est-ce que la création de canardplus actu et forum au niveau charge de travail a nettement pesé dans la balance au moment de passer bimensuel, ou pas?

J&#39;en ai même une deuxième : 

Boulon sent-il des pieds?

----------


## El Gringo

> Boulon sent-il des pieds?


Nan, il sent du cervelet.
Sinon on retournera pas à "comme avant", avec l&#39;hebdo en papier moche et le forum sur gamekult. Sauf si tu traverses la france à genoux en tirant une remorque de Maïté, pasque là, chapeau.

----------


## spongebong

> moi c&#39;est quand ils ont fermes Marks and Spencers


Chips au vinaigre 


*salive*

----------


## alonzobistro

> moi c&#39;est quand ils ont fermes Marks and Spencers


Argh moi aussi ! Le seul endroit où j&#39;pouvais m&#39;fournir en Crunchies & Curly Wurly   :B):

----------


## Yashin

> Sauf si tu traverses la france à genoux en tirant une remorque de Maïté, pasque là, chapeau.


Au niveau Maïté je suis prêt à faire bien plus que la tirer en remorque pour revenir à "comme avant".

Mais je sens bien que c&#39;est peine perdue.

Mes dernières questions (très casse-couilles) sont :

- J&#39;ai l&#39;impression que *CanardPC* est de moins en moins visible dans les kiosques. Pas mal de _Maisons de la Presse_ où je pouvais l&#39;apercevoir semblent en avoir arrêté la distribution. Est-ce passager (prob de logistique, etc) ou le signe annonciateur d&#39;un affaiblissement des ventes et de la distribution?

- Envisagez-vous à long terme le passage au format mensuel?

----------


## spongebong

> La salle de concert des Dunois aussi était une institution.


Wabon ?
Moi mon institution au niveau salle de concert c&#39;est l&#39;arapaho


@El Gringo
Ca craint pas trop d&#39;avoir un avatar qui se roule ses propres cigarettes et de faire des chroniques de flim sur petit ecran, bon c&#39;est l&#39;avi mais quand meme un peu d&#39;exemple tudieu!

Dans le No du 30 juin/1 juillet je veux une chronique de ca

----------


## Paul Verveine

> - J&#39;ai l&#39;impression que *CanardPC* est de moins en moins visible dans les kiosques. Pas mal de _Maisons de la Presse_ où je pouvais l&#39;apercevoir semblent en avoir arrêté la distribution. Est-ce passager (prob de logistique, etc) ou le signe annonciateur d&#39;un affaiblissement des ventes et de la distribution?


avec la nouvelle forumle y&#39;a eu 30% de lecteurs en plus  :;):

----------


## SSkuLL

> avec la nouvelle forumle y&#39;a eu 30% de lecteurs en plus


Tu tiens ça d&#39;où ?   ::mellow::

----------


## Paul Verveine

écrit dans cpc et peut-être aussi sur le forum par casque...

----------


## Erokh

de lecteurs? pas sûr. Je pense que les 30% d&#39;augmentation concerne les abonnements, suite à l&#39;opération "faites un cadeau à CPC"  ::unsure::

----------


## Paul Verveine

non il a dit que comme le mag reste plus longtemps en kiosque il est plus visible et donc plus de ventes

----------


## Yashin

> non il a dit que comme le mag reste plus longtemps en kiosque il est plus visible et donc plus de ventes



J&#39;avais pas pensé à ça. Si je vois de moins en moins CPC dans les kiosques, c&#39;est peut-être tout simplement pasqu&#39;il se vend très très vite   ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> J&#39;avais pas pensé à ça. Si je vois de moins en moins CPC dans les kiosques, c&#39;est peut-être tout simplement pasqu&#39;il se vend très très vite


Nan c&#39;est à cause des pressions de l&#39;UMP, on peut pas lutter contre ça...

----------


## DakuTenshi

Qui mange encore ses crottes de nez à la rédac?

----------


## dr.doki

Plusieurs questions :

- Serait-il possible de voir vos CV? je cherche des gens de votre trempe pour un projet couillu !!

- Canard PC pour vous rédacteurs, c&#39;est pour la vie ? Où c&#39;est comme Yvan ?!

- Je dois lécher les testicules de qui pour passer votre canard ?

- Non plus sérieusement, les features du site CanardPlus ? c&#39;est quoi de la VOD ? un podcast ? des posters en pdf à imprimer ? 

- Dis moi Mr Couly, tu pourrais te bouger les fesses pour faire de ton lapinou, une magnifique peluche.... parce que j&#39;ai une femelle qui grogne !

- Serait-il possible imbiber les pages des futurs cpc avec du déo pour WC, parce que j&#39;en ai plus et demain c&#39;est férié.

- Me conseillez-vous d&#39;attendre Crysis pour établir un nouveau pc ?

- Serait-il possible d&#39;avoir une recette avec des M&M&#39;s dans un prochain CPC.

- Pour avoir les n° épuisés des CPC faut faire quoi ? la manche ?

- ça vous dirait pas d&#39;organiser une super LAN CPC ?

- D&#39;après vous pour aller bosser demain à 8h il me faudra combien de duronsan ?

Pour terminer bizoux et bon courage...

----------


## spongebong

> Pour terminer bizoux et bon courage...


Pédé homosexuel qui aime les hommes (qui aiment les fesses d&#39;autres hommes).

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Pédé homosexuel qui aime les hommes (qui aiment les fesses d&#39;autres hommes).


Je peux te démontrer par A + B que y&#39;a au moins un pléonasme dans ta phrase

----------


## dr.doki

Beaucoup de femmes disent que c&#39;est du gachi !

Ma copine surtout !

----------


## spongebong

> *essai de moquerie sur l&#39;homophobie*




Rrrahhhhh j&#39;etais fait comme la bloodrayne d&#39;angleterre ce soir là.  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Rrrahhhhh j&#39;etais fait comme la bloodrayne d&#39;angleterre ce soir là.


Ca a pas l&#39;air de s&#39;être trop arrangé parce que ça veut rien dire ce que tu dis   ::ninja::

----------


## SylSquiddy

bon, une question pour la redac, vous faites des dédicaces pour les nouveaux reliures?

----------


## Ragondin

> bon questions pour la redac, vous faites des dédicaces avec les nouveaux reliures?


si tu trouves la faute qui se cache dans ton message, Boulon se fera un plaisir de te faire la bise  :;):

----------


## jofission

Hello la rédac !  ::): 

Voilà il y avait un test sur un lecteur MP3 qui acceptait des SD cards. Mais je me souviens plus dans quel numéro.

Vous pourriez me donner son ptit nom, car dans ma pile hétéroclite de CPC, Monde Diplo, Marianne et autres New-Look, je risquerais de trop galérer à retrouver le numéro.  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Hop, dans le prochain numéro, il y a un courrier des lecteurs.


Le prochain alors  ::):

----------


## spongebong

Courrier des lecteurs = lame

Page retrogaming = 1337

Biere = vomi 




Alors à moins d&#39;une page retrobiering des 7331eurs qui vomissent   ::mellow::

----------


## mescalin

> Biere = vomi


c&#39;est faux

tu ment

----------


## b0b0

> Plus que 35 minutes !


bon ça va le j&#39;ai le temps.

moi j&#39;avais une question mais je l&#39;ai oubliay :/

----------


## SylSquiddy

dédicaces? reliures? oui? non?

une réponse?

----------


## Concrete Donkey

La rédaction est aux cabinets.

----------


## SylSquiddy

ah bon, pas de réponse alors...?

----------


## PrinceGITS

J&#39;aimerais avoir le lien pour télécharger l&#39;application Canardplus.com dont le code de licence est affiché sur le site.




> Voici la clé pour installer Canardplus.com sur votre machine : KGFXY-7733B-8WDK9-KTG64-BCBD8


Car ça fait un peu désordre de faire miroiter des choses aux pauvres internautes.

----------


## SylSquiddy

c&#39;est quoi cette application Canardplus.com?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tu n&#39;as jamais remarqué que sous Canardplus.com, il y a des phrases débiles sur le site ?

Donc, je demande comment avoir l&#39;application canardplus.com. :P

----------


## Threanor

> dédicaces? reliures? oui? non?
> 
> une réponse?


non on ne travaille pas le week-end et nous n&#39;avons pas d&#39;obligation de réponse dans des délais raisonnables. 
Pour les dédicaces ce n&#39;est pas prévu mais on peut faire (peut-être) des exceptions pour les gens qui le demandent gentiment et qui ont de bons arguments ou contre rémunération et cadeaux en nature.

----------


## SylSquiddy

> non on ne travaille pas le week-end et nous n&#39;avons pas d&#39;obligation de réponse dans des délais raisonnables. 
> Pour les dédicaces ce n&#39;est pas prévu mais on peut faire (peut-être) des exceptions pour les gens qui le demandent gentiment et qui ont de bons arguments ou contre rémunération et cadeaux en nature.


bon d&#39;accord, je laisse tomber alors!  :<_<:  
parce que la politesse... c&#39;est pour les nulles...

mais quand même, une dédicace c&#39;est la classe... 
ouais! 
....Cher Monsieur, je vous aime trop  ::wub::  , s&#39;il vous plait, pouvez vous me mettre un petit mot en encre d&#39;orée?  :;):

----------


## jofission

> Hello la rédac ! 
> 
> Voilà il y avait un test sur un lecteur MP3 qui acceptait des SD cards. Mais je me souviens plus dans quel numéro.
> 
> Vous pourriez me donner son ptit nom, car dans ma pile hétéroclite de CPC, Monde Diplo, Marianne et autres New-Look, je risquerais de trop galérer à retrouver le numéro.



Pas d&#39;idées les copaings ?  ::):

----------


## Guest

> bon d&#39;accord, je laisse tomber alors!  
> parce que la politesse... c&#39;est pour les nulles...
> 
> mais quand même, une dédicace c&#39;est la classe... 
> ouais! 
> ....Cher Monsieur, je vous aime trop  , s&#39;il vous plait, pouvez vous me mettre un petit mot en encre d&#39;orée?


En encre d&#39;orée de la forêt?  ::blink::

----------


## SylSquiddy

non monsieur pas de la foret!!!   ::wacko::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Tu n&#39;as jamais remarqué que sous Canardplus.com, il y a des phrases débiles sur le site ?
> 
> Donc, je demande comment avoir l&#39;application canardplus.com. :P


Je te la vend 50€ si tu veux

----------


## Rédé

Ouf, il reste encore 10 minutes pour poser des questions.
Alors ma question presque pas stupide : les jeux sont-ils testés sous Vista ou sous XP ?

----------


## Kei

Bonjour,
Question : lors des test de jeux il n&#39;y a qu&#39;un seul testeur? et pour la note attribuée, en discutez vous? Pouvez vous en fait nous expliquer votre façon de tester les jeux en général (combien de personne sur combien de temps)
Bonne journée et bonne continuation  :;):

----------


## KikujiroTM

"A Quand un char CanardPC a la Gaypride ?"

"C&#39;est quand vot&#39; kermesse annuelle ?"

"On a le droit de travailler en slip dans vot&#39; bureau pendant l&#39;été ?"
("Est-ce que ca colle avec les siège en cuir ?")

"Sinon ca va ?"

----------


## b0b0

Ma question : 
Est cee que la disparition de gana est liée à celle de willman ?

----------


## Rédé

> Ma question : 
> Est cee que la disparition de gana est liée à celle de willman ?


Et celle de willman est-elle liée à celle de TaRace ?
Donc, par transitivité peut-on en déduire que la disparition de Gana est liée à la disparition de TaRace ?
Qui fait la maquette ? La p&#39;tite jeune qui a fait le HS Vista ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

> La p&#39;tite jeune qui a fait le HS Vista ?


c&#39;est quoi cette histoire de p&#39;tite jeune ?  ::rolleyes::  

Je suis passé ya pas longtemps et y&#39;avait pas de petite jeune...  :mrgreen:  ou alors il l&#39;avait planqué  ::ninja::

----------


## Rédé

> c&#39;est quoi cette histoire de p&#39;tite jeune ?  
> 
> Je suis passé ya pas longtemps et y&#39;avait pas de petite jeune...  :mrgreen:  ou alors il l&#39;avait planqué


J&#39;ai secoué mon neurone, j&#39;ai retrouvé : topic "_Le hors-série Vista : ou de l&#39;importitude de, l&#39;épaissisme du papier et du coloramage des rubriques_"
Et en fait, il s&#39;agissait de Sonia "boudin cosmique" Caron.

Tiens du coup nouvelle question : quelle est l&#39;origine des pseudos de la rédac ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

Sonia fait aprtie de l&#39;quipe de cpc depuis longtemps c&#39;est elle qui corrige les fautes de tes héros !

et pour les pseudos ils datent de joystick

----------


## Rédé

> et pour les pseudos ils datent de joystick


Je n&#39;ai pas le souvenir que Boudin Cosmique, Omar Boulon, El Gringo et Threanor faisaient partie de l&#39;équipe de Joystick (sauf si ma mémoire est vraiment foireuse) ?
En fait, ma question n&#39;est pas de savoir de quand datent les pseudos, mais plutôt comment ils ont été choisis.

----------


## O.Boulon

Boudin Cosmique -> entorse du doigt au ski et idée de Couly, voir BD
El Gringo -> faisait du  café dix fois par jour mais n&#39;avait pas d&#39;idée de pseudo
Thréanor -> Sans doute pseudo de rôliste, a voulu changer mais c&#39;était trop tard
Omar Boulon -> réponse dans dix ans d&#39;analyse.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je n&#39;ai pas le souvenir que Boudin Cosmique, Omar Boulon, El Gringo et Threanor faisaient partie de l&#39;équipe de Joystick (sauf si ma mémoire est vraiment foireuse) ?


Il me semble que si... Mais par contre, ils ne devaient pas être rédacteurs... Faut que je retrouve mes vieux Joystick.

----------


## O.Boulon

Comment t&#39;es un nul, monsieur je-sais-tout...

Y a que boudin cosmique qui bossait pour Joystick !

----------


## El Gringo

> Il me semble que si... Mais par contre, ils ne devaient pas être rédacteurs... Faut que je retrouve mes vieux Joystick.


Ouais on faisait partie de l&#39;équipe des lecteurs, c&#39;est pour ça qu&#39;on est pas dans l&#39;ours. Mais Boudin y était bien.

----------


## Threanor

> Comment t&#39;es un nul, monsieur je-sais-tout...
> 
> Y a que boudin cosmique qui bossait pour Joystick !


non plus.

(quote)Ouais on faisait partie de l&#39;équipe des lecteurs, c&#39;est pour ça qu&#39;on est pas dans l&#39;ours. Mais Boudin y était bien.(/coat)

oui

----------


## El Gringo

> El Gringo -> faisait du  café dix fois par jour mais n&#39;avait pas d&#39;idée de pseudo


Je porte plainte contre diffamation, et pour le travail aussi. Hé ouais faut pas me faire chier, j&#39;ai failli m&#39;appeler Monsieur Génocide, moi môsieur.

----------


## Rédé

> Boudin Cosmique -> entorse du doigt au ski et idée de Couly, voir BD
> El Gringo -> faisait du  café dix fois par jour mais n&#39;avait pas d&#39;idée de pseudo
> Thréanor -> Sans doute pseudo de rôliste, a voulu changer mais c&#39;était trop tard
> Omar Boulon -> réponse dans dix ans d&#39;analyse.


Villemols merci.
Hum, réponse dans dix ans => après le deuxième et dernier quinquennat de NS. Tiens tiens...
Si j&#39;enlève à "Omar Boulon" les lettres  m, B, u, o, n et j&#39;ajoute les lettres n, i, c, a,s , S, a, k, z, y alors j&#39;obtiens... Mais oui, c&#39;est bien sûr !!
Deux coïncidences ? Impossible. J&#39;en parle à mon médecin demain.

----------


## Threanor

> Omar Boulon -> réponse dans dix ans d&#39;analyse.


Ho le vilain mytho. Alors ses parents avaient une usine à boulons et il est fan d&#39;Howard Bulot d&#39;où Omar Boulon.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ho le vilain mytho. Alors ses parents avaient une usine à boulons et il est fan d&#39;Howard Bulot d&#39;où Omar Boulon.


C&#39;est dommage parce que "Contrebasse Gominé" c&#39;était très beau aussi.

PS : pour le ban, 72h plutot que 48, je suis gourmand  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> C&#39;est dommage parce que "Contrebasse Gominé" c&#39;était très beau aussi.
> 
> PS : pour le ban, 72h plutot que 48, je suis gourmand


Ok, si tu veux j&#39;arrondis à 100...

----------


## Nelfe

Heu non ptet pas quand même :mrgreen:

----------


## Rédé

> Non
> non plus.
> 
> (quote)Ouais on faisait partie de l&#39;équipe des lecteurs, c&#39;est pour ça qu&#39;on est pas dans l&#39;ours. Mais Boudin y était bien.(/coat)
> 
> oui


Gni ?
Rien compris.
Non, mais oui ??
Z&#39;êtes compliqués les gars.

----------


## spongebong

equipe des *lecteurs* (comme toi et moi:simple mortels) 

sauf boudin cosmique qui etait dans l&#39; a defaut d&#39;etre DTC.





A noter que El gringo est toujours dans l&#39;equipe des lecteurs de High times.
Omar boulon est dans l&#39;equipe des lecteurs de Chaine de velo dans tagueul magazine.

----------


## Threanor

> Omar boulon est dans l&#39;equipe des lecteurs de Chaine de velo dans tagueul magazine.


non mais il avait un projet pour Coups et Blessures Magazine.

Allez-y c&#39;est ma soirée du non.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Comment t&#39;es un nul, monsieur je-ne-sais-pas-tout...


Je corrige. :P

Bizarre, car j&#39;avais ça dans mes souvenirs...

:jevaismeracheteruncerveau:

----------


## El Gringo

> A noter que El gringo est toujours dans l&#39;equipe des lecteurs de High times.


Pour échapper au méchant procés en diffamation qui te pends aux couilles, tu peux laisser une offrande sur le paillasson de la redac&#39;. Une offrande quelconque, quoique ce soit du moment que t&#39;en abuses.

----------


## Threanor

> Gni ?
> Rien compris.
> Non, mais oui ??
> Z&#39;êtes compliqués les gars.


Boulon a toujours tort, Gringo toujours raison.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et toi, toujours moitié-moitié ?

Donc que faut-il croire ? :P

----------


## El Gringo

> Allez-y c&#39;est ma soirée du non.


Pourrais-tu s&#39;il te plait éviter de coucher avec mon père ?

----------


## spongebong

> Allez-y c&#39;est ma soirée du non.


Plutot que faire une page retrogamming vous allez faire une page courrier des lecteurs ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Falafels ?
> 
> My name is earl ?
> 
> je ne vois pas...


Considère juste que j&#39;essaye de traduire ta userbar.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé Gringo, Thréanor... Faites gaffe, y a un modo sur le topic...

----------


## El Gringo

> Hé Gringo, Thréanor... Faites gaffe, y a un modo sur le topic...


Modos, faschos, le peuple aura ta peau ! Sous les modos, la plage ! Ni Dieu ni modo !

----------


## Threanor

Ouais arrêtez le flood bande de bâtards !

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, modo des beaux quartiers, on va t&#39;faire le fessier !

----------


## El Gringo

> Ouais arrêtez le flood bande de bâtards !


Ouais, tolérance zéro contre le flood ! Floodeurs, fashos, le peuple aura votre peau ! Sous les floodeurs, la plage ! Ni Dieu ni floodeurs !

----------


## spongebong

Un autre Modo est possible!



 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Un autre Modo est possible!


Osez Flooder !

----------


## El Gringo

> Osez Flooder !


normalement il devrait déjà y avoir trois pages à jeter là, et pourtant, rien... ça y est les gens ne te font plus confiance, t&#39;es fier de toi ?

----------


## XWolverine

Ca fatigue les jours fériés, non ?

----------


## Threanor

> Ca fatigue les jours fériés, non ?


Non ce sont les bouclages qui fatiguent, on travaille aujourd&#39;hui monsieur.

----------


## Guest

> Non ce sont les bouclages qui fatiguent, on travaille aujourd&#39;hui monsieur.


Nous pas. De rien.

----------


## O.Boulon

En même temps, nous on est payé.

Travailler plus pour Travailler plus.

----------


## Guest

> En même temps, nous on est payé.
> 
> Travailler plus pour Travailler plus.


En même temps vous avez la gloire et les gonz... Enfin vous avez un tout petit peu de gloire quoi.

----------


## O.Boulon

T&#39;inquiètes quand tu trôneras sous les ors de la République au Sénat, avec la goutte et une calvitie bien assumée, t&#39;y goûteras aussi.

----------


## Threanor

> En même temps, nous on est payé.
> 
> Travailler plus pour Travailler plus.


Ouais on ne fait même pas d&#39;heures sup mieux payées. Sarkozy démission !

----------


## Super Menteur

C&#39;est quoi ce topic ? Je regrette déja d&#39;arriver que maintenant.

----------


## Guest

> T&#39;inquiètes quand tu trôneras sous les ors de la République au Sénat, avec la goutte et une calvitie bien assumée, t&#39;y goûteras aussi.


Le mieux que je peux rêver, c&#39;est les feux de la rampe à l&#39;ANPE pour le moment  ::):

----------


## SylSquiddy

par contre les questions de Kei et Rede sur la page 15...

pas de réponse???

I don&#39;t care I&#39;m just saying...

----------


## El Gringo

> par contre les questions de Kei et Rede sur la page 15...
> 
> pas de réponse???
> 
> I don&#39;t care I&#39;m just saying...


La page 15... Nan mais c&#39;est finit la page 15, c&#39;est ringard ! On est dans la page 18 maintenant, on pense déjà aux 19 et 20...

Edit : pour satisfaire les rétrogrades, on préfère tester les jeux sur XP pour que ça marche. Et l&#39;autre question c&#39;est une vraie question à laquelle on pourrait répondre dans un courrier des lecteurs, alors je comprends pas. Il est où le piège ou le jeu de mots, hein, vous croyez nous avoir aussi facilement ? Sinon on teste tout seul pasqu&#39;on aime pas les autres, sauf les gros jeux pasqu&#39;on aime tous ça. Les testeurs écrivent alors un mot chacun à leur tour, le premier qui atteint la fin de la page signe et touche du fric.

----------


## Daweed

> Les testeurs écrivent alors un mot chacun à leur tour, le premier qui atteint la fin de la page signe et touche du fric.



J&#39;adore le concept  ::mellow::

----------


## El Gringo

> J&#39;adore le concept


Moi j&#39;adore ton avatar, et j&#39;ai une question à te poser : si tu fumais des cigares, tu les lècherais avant ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Et sinon tu pionces quand Gringo? (question pour le courrier des lecteurs bien sûr)

----------


## El Gringo

> Et sinon tu pionces quand Gringo? (question pour le courrier des lecteurs bien sûr)


Ok j&#39;réponds pas alors.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Avant d&#39;aller pioncer

----------


## Daweed

> Moi j&#39;adore ton avatar, et j&#39;ai une question à te poser : si tu fumais des cigares, tu les lècherais avant ?


Je pense que Chris christmas Rodriguez, lui, le ferait sans communes mesure.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je pense que Chris christmas Rodriguez, lui, le ferait sans communes mesure.


Comment il me tarde d&#39;avoir des gosses et de les voir poser des bouteilles devant la cheminée à Noël pour remercier Chris de leur apporter des cadeaux... Allez soyons patients, plus que 30 minutes.

----------


## Threanor

Vite, plus que 18 000 secondes !

----------


## spongebong

> Vite, plus que 18 000 secondes !


Ca fait combien en centimetres ? et en milimetres ?

 ::ninja::  



Pfff le bordel dans la chambrée de la redaction, concours de pets et tutti quanti.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ca fait combien en centimetres ? et en milimetres ?


ça fait 35 francs. Plus que 35 francs, donc.

----------


## Jolaventur

donc on recapitète 


à CPC les tests sont à quatre voir six mains 

et les rédacteurs sont enchainé nuit et jour à leur pécé

----------


## DakuTenshi

> donc on recapitète 
> à CPC les tests sont à quatre voir six mains 
> 
> et les rédacteurs sont enchainé nuit et jour à leur pécé


Et en plus ils sont mal payés, on se demande pourquoi ils font ce boulot alors   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Super Menteur

> Et en plus ils sont mal payés, on se demande pourquoi ils font ce boulot alors


Parce que personne d&#39;autre ne veut d&#39;eux  ::huh::

----------


## jofission

> Hello la rédac ! 
> 
> Voilà il y avait un test sur un lecteur MP3 qui acceptait des SD cards. Mais je me souviens plus dans quel numéro.
> 
> Vous pourriez me donner son ptit nom, car dans ma pile hétéroclite de CPC, Monde Diplo, Marianne et autres New-Look, je risquerais de trop galérer à retrouver le numéro.



J&#39;ai l&#39;impression que ma question a été diluée dans le flood.  ::):

----------


## Zoerfel

> [...]
> Les testeurs écrivent alors un mot chacun à leur tour, le premier qui atteint la fin de la page signe et touche du fric.


ce qui expliquerait pourquoi les fins de page ont des mots de plus en plus courts...

----------


## poutreman

Moi, j&#39;ai une question qui hante mes nuits depuis bien longtemps: Des vidéos comme à la grande époque de Joy, ça vous dit pas d&#39;en refaire  ::unsure::  ?
Non, parcque les éducatels Gilbert Software, c&#39;était vachement enrichissant  ::wub::  Et puis, j&#39;en ai marre de me repasser les anciennes sans avoir de nouvelles à me mettre sous la main.

----------


## Noirfa

::wub::  éducatels Gilbert Software   ::wub::  

Ca y en a être du bon !!!

La technique de l&#39;arbre, le permis de gifler ...   :^_^:  

Que du bonheur. Si vous pouviez en refaire, ce serait d&#39;équerre

----------


## O.Boulon

Faire la même chose sans les gars qui faisaient le sel de l&#39;affaire, ça serait un peu pathétique.

Par contre on pourrait bien refaire des vidéo plus en adéquatio navec nos moyens nos capacités et nos goûts.

Genre un snuff.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Par contre on pourrait bien refaire des vidéo plus en adéquatio navec nos moyens nos capacités et nos goûts.
> 
> Genre un snuff.


Si tu veux j&#39;ai tout un stock de goths à dégager.

----------


## Goji

Pourquoi l&#39;avatar de Boulon est-il pixellisé ?

----------


## Noirfa

> Faire la même chose sans les gars qui faisaient le sel de l&#39;affaire, ça serait un peu pathétique.
> 
> Par contre on pourrait bien refaire des vidéo plus en adéquatio navec nos moyens nos capacités et nos goûts.
> 
> Genre un snuff.


Oui tu as raison...

En disant ca,je ne pensait pas a une copie conforme, mais juste a des videos bien délire quoi

----------


## poutreman

> Faire la même chose sans les gars qui faisaient le sel de l&#39;affaire, ça serait un peu pathétique.
> 
> Par contre on pourrait bien refaire des vidéo plus en adéquatio navec nos moyens nos capacités et nos goûts.
> 
> Genre un snuff.



Bah c&#39;est sur, je me doute que ça sera pas pareil, mais bon, vous pouvait faire un truc dans le même esprit (enfin presque).
Je suis sur que vous avez du talent pour ça, et que vous pouvez nous pondre des truc qui arrive au même niveau qu&#39;avant (Mais à votre façon).
Vous pouvez le faire.  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan on préfère que ça reste dans la rédac.

J&#39;ai déjà un Hippie crado-toximane et un obsédé de la chatte en bermuda en vue.

----------


## poutreman

> Nan on préfère que ça reste dans la rédac.
> 
> J&#39;ai déjà un Hippie crado-toximane et un obsédé de la chatte en bermuda en vue.


Raaaahhh, remu pas la tronsoneuse dans la plaie. On veut vous voir!!! Et on veut que que vous mettiez ce qui passe par vos cerveaux surpuissants en video.
Si vous faites pas ça pour nous ... Faites le pour l&#39;humanité!!   ::wacko::  

(ou pas)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pire que des goths? Là je dis MONSIEUR Boulon!

----------


## TheToune

Han ...   ::mellow::  
C&#39;te topic a flood ...

Moi je ne flood jamais   ::ninja::

----------


## blueray

Ouais c&#39;est vrai ca, pourquoi l&#39;avatar de Boulon est tout pixellisé?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Parce que IPB agrandit les avatars qui font moins de 90x90 pixels.

----------


## Goji

C&#39;est du travail d&#39;amateur, stou.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Parce que IPB agrandit les avatars qui font moins de 90x90 pixels.


Et il peut aggrandir autre chose aussi?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Teste, si tu veux.  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> J&#39;ai déjà un Hippie crado-toximane et un obsédé de la chatte en bermuda en vue.


 ::):  CDR(at)

sinon tout le monde s&#39;en branle de ma question !

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, pas CDR.

Gringo et Thréanor, ignorant.

Dis pas du mal de mon Side kick où je te casse les dents.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

ZONGO !

----------


## b0b0

> Nan, pas CDR.


Tiens la description lui ressemblay bien aussi :/

----------


## Guest

> ZONGO !


La classe à l&#39;état pur ce Tristan Chambon.

----------


## Goji

Je préfère les *BAF!* de Larcenet, mais je n&#39;ai pas d&#39;image sous le coude.
Pour le hippie toxico et obsédé de la chatte, j&#39;ai bien une photo mais je préfère garder l&#39;anonymat  :B):  

Ça fait beaucou de "mais", mais (oui, encore) c&#39;est de saison, ma bonne dame.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Hello la rédac !  
> 
> Voilà il y avait un test sur un lecteur MP3 qui acceptait des SD cards. Mais je me souviens plus dans quel numéro.
> 
> Vous pourriez me donner son ptit nom, car dans ma pile hétéroclite de CPC, Monde Diplo, Marianne et autres New-Look, je risquerais de trop galérer à retrouver le numéro.


y&#39;en a plein qui accepte les sd cards 

mon téléphone LG ke970 par exemple

----------


## ducon

> ZONGO !


+1

----------


## Daweed

> C&#39;est du travail d&#39;amateur, stou.


s&#39;toi l&#39;amateur, s&#39;tout

----------


## jofission

c&#39;est quoi le nom de ce lecteur mp3 ?

----------


## Galaad

> c&#39;est quoi le nom de ce lecteur mp3 ?


Un des lecteurs Neonumeric : http://www.neonumeric.com/home.html

Par contre avant d&#39;acheter faut regarder leurs forums, la qualité de leurs baladeurs a l&#39;air assez aléatoire.

----------


## LavaBeau

sinon y a le sandisk sansa qui accepte les micro sd. c&#39;est de la bonne came.

----------


## jofission

Oh merchi les copaings pour vos réponses !   ::lol::

----------


## jofission

> Un des lecteurs Neonumeric : http://www.neonumeric.com/home.html
> 
> Par contre avant d&#39;acheter faut regarder leurs forums, la qualité de leurs baladeurs a l&#39;air assez aléatoire.



Ouais, mais bon sur ce genre de forum, il y a des chances de trouver plus facilement les mécontents que les satisfait.  ::):

----------


## blueray

Et en passant sans rapport avec els lecteurs de carte(mais en rapport avec les lecteur mp3), le meizu M6 est vachement bien et pas cher.

----------


## Truhl

Sinon vous faites des journées portes ouvertes à la rédac? Moi je viens si on les referme pas juste derrière moi. J&#39;ai aucun talent pour le snuff et je me trouve pas très photogénique(ta mère).

----------


## Guest

Est-ce que l&#39;amour vaincra?

----------


## El Gringo

> Est-ce que l&#39;amour vaincra?


Toujours, mais dans 30 minutes.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Toujours, mais dans 30 minutes.


Plus que 30 minutes???!

----------


## NitroG42

> Est-ce que l&#39;amour vaincra?


non en fait c&#39;est vachement mieux dit :
"Quand le pouvoir de l&#39;amour vaincra l&#39;amour du pouvoir… le monde connaîtra la paix "
A méditer.

Ma question :
Qu&#39;en est-il réellement de la corruption dans l&#39;industrie du jeu (enfin des pigistes dans les magasines, dans le monde hein)

----------


## Guest

> non en fait c&#39;est vachement mieux dit :
> "Quand le pouvoir de l&#39;amour vaincra l&#39;amour du pouvoir… le monde connaîtra la paix "
> A méditer.
> 
> Ma question :
> Qu&#39;en est-il réellement de la corruption dans l&#39;industrie du jeu (enfin des pigistes dans les magasines, dans le monde hein)


Ecoute, j&#39;ai marqué "Est-ce que l&#39;amour vaincra ?", c&#39;est pas pour qu&#39;on réponde à ton truc de fayot en philo. Merci. Et au passage, on écrit magazine.

----------


## ducon

Est-ce que l’amour vain crade ?

----------


## Truhl

Ca dépend avec qui.

----------


## Rédé

> Est-ce que l’amour vain crade ?


Oui, car l&#39;amour vain à la main se finit.

----------


## KiwiX

Mais pourquoi les lapins sont-ils aussi cons ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Mais pourquoi les lapins sont-ils aussi cons ?


Parce qu&#39;ils pensent qu&#39;à faire des trucs cochons

----------


## NitroG42

> Ecoute, j&#39;ai marqué "Est-ce que l&#39;amour vaincra ?", c&#39;est pas pour qu&#39;on réponde à ton truc de fayot en philo. Merci. Et au passage, on écrit magazine.


hé connard, c&#39;est Jimi Hendrix qui le dit, c&#39;est pas moi  ::): 

Et au passage, je peux aussi dire la presse vidéoludique ca sonne mieux.

----------


## Guest

> hé connard, c&#39;est Jimi Hendrix qui le dit, c&#39;est pas moi 
> 
> Et au passage, je peux aussi dire la presse vidéoludique ca sonne mieux.


La presse vidéoludique ça sonne mieux que Jimi Hendrix? J&#39;ai du mal à suivre ton raisonnement.

----------


## rw3

> La presse vidéoludique ça sonne mieux que Jimi Hendrix? J&#39;ai du mal à suivre ton raisonnement.


...
ça mérite le ban ça !  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> ...
> ça mérite le ban ça !


Tu crois pas si bien dire.

----------


## flibulin bulard

question: pourquoi avoir mis un horrible fond d&#39;écran publicitaire a la jeuxvidéo.com sur le site! c&#39;est affreux! mes yeux!
c&#39;est quoi la prochaine étape, les pubs en flash qui font crasher les navigateurs?


 ::ninja::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> question: pourquoi avoir mis un horrible fond d&#39;écran publicitaire a la jeuxvidéo.com sur le site! c&#39;est affreux! mes yeux!
> c&#39;est quoi la prochaine étape, les pubs en flash qui font crasher les navigateurs?


+1, encore un coup et je résilie l&#39;abonnement. Nan mais oh !   :<_<:

----------


## Daweed

ahh le pouvoir du n&#39;argent  ::mellow::  
eh oh fô bien ki pay le loyer

----------


## Guest

> +1, encore un coup et je résille l&#39;abonnement. Nan mais oh !


Tu le feras en bas, j&#39;espère...  ::):

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Tu le feras en bas, j&#39;espère...


Non, Carnaval c&#39;est fini, et mes travestissements aussi.   ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

Est ce que Mouille de rat n&#39;est pas trop bizuté ? le pauvre !

----------


## Guest

> Non, Carnaval c&#39;est fini, et mes travestissements aussi.


Dans ce cas, on dit "je résilie", et pas je résille....

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Dans ce cas, on dit "je résilie", et pas je résille....


Ah pardon.

----------


## AntoinZ

Pourquoi ne pas créer une page, "le meilleur du pire du forum" avec, vous l&#39;aurez compris les meilleurs moments du forum durant les 15 jours passés!

----------


## Guest

Parce que ce serait pas drôle et que ça servirait à rien, je pense.

----------


## AntoinZ

va voir ICI et dit moi que tu n&#39;as pas souris une seule fois ! et la c du chat en plus)

----------


## Guest

Faut pas comparer les torchons et les serviettes aussi. Ca n&#39;a rien à voir ça.

----------


## AntoinZ

c&#39;est pas faux, mais je reste convaincu que sa peut etre sympa de lire des moments de délire des forumeurs et en plus sa peut donner envie à ceux qui lisent CPC mais qui ne viennent pas sur le site ...

----------


## ToasT

Mouais, mais on ne raconte pas non plus toujours des trucs à se taper le cul par terre en se roulant sous la table, plié en deux. (Ouais, ça demande un certain entraînement)

----------


## Guest

> Mouais, mais on ne raconte pas non plus toujours des trucs à se taper le cul par terre en se roulant sous la table, plié en deux. (Ouais, ça demande un certain entraînement)


Genre là par exemple c&#39;était pas drôle.

----------


## AntoinZ

> _Originally posted by Oni-Oni_
> [b]Genre là par exemple c&#39;était pas drôle.


MDR  :^_^:

----------


## Filipus

A qui appartient la peluche de Tatayet que l&#39;on peut apercevoir depuis la webcam de la rédac ?

----------


## El Gringo

> A qui appartient la peluche de Tatayet que l&#39;on peut apercevoir depuis la webcam de la rédac ?


Pas de peluche à la redac, ça doit être Sonia  ::):

----------


## AntoinZ

quoi une webcam ???


Ou ça ???

----------


## Filipus

> Pas de peluche à la redac, ça doit être Sonia


Ah pourtant je l&#39;ai bien vue sur les genoux de quelqu&#39;un ...   ::ninja::

----------


## AntoinZ

Eh File_ipus on a acces ou a la webcam ?

----------


## ToasT

> Genre là par exemple c&#39;était pas drôle.


C&#39;était pas prayvu pour, en fait, j&#39;illustrais mon exemple  ::):

----------


## Guest

> C&#39;était pas prayvu pour, en fait, j&#39;illustrais mon exemple


Ben tu sais quoi? Ca s&#39;est vu. Héhé.
Bon sinon une question sérieuse: c&#39;est quand que vous lancez une OPA hostile sur Libé et le Figaro?

----------


## AntoinZ

[mode relou = On]
sinon pour cette webcam ?!?
[mode relou = Off?]

----------


## El Gringo

> [mode relou = On]
> sinon pour cette webcam ?!?
> [mode relou = Off?]


Ah ! Il l&#39;avait jamais remarqué ! Ah !

----------


## Guest

Je savais pas non plus, mais je vais faire semblant comme ça je passe pas pour un abruti.

Hahaha la honte il avait même pas vu qu&#39;il y avait une webcam !

----------


## ToasT

Toujours pas trouvée ...   ::blink::

----------


## ducon

DTC ?

----------


## Filipus

> [mode relou = On]
> sinon pour cette webcam ?!?
> [mode relou = Off?]


Bah t&#39;as bien regardé ?   ::huh::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Quand est-ce que je suis ban ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, après Francou fallait qu&#39;on hérite d&#39;un prépubère casse-couille...

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Putain, après Francou fallait qu&#39;on hérite d&#39;un prépubère casse-couille...


Bah t&#39;a le post-pubère, maintenant t&#39;a le prébubère !  :mrgreen: 

Et puis faut bien assurer l&#39;intérim hein !   ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Quand est-ce que je suis ban ?


Mais quand tu veux ! T&#39;as vu l&#39;honneur qu&#39;on te fait, ça serait con de pas en profiter...

----------


## DakuTenshi

Où quelle est là webcam en dehors de mon cul?

----------


## El Gringo

> Où quelle est là webcam en dehors de mon cul?


C&#39;est con t&#39;as loupé boulon qui imitait un sanglier tout à l&#39;heure ! C&#39;est pas dur à trouver pourtant, c&#39;est juste en dessous du bouton "désinstaller canardplus.com de votre ordinateur"...

----------


## KikujiroTM

A Quand les pubs de métro CanardPC ?  :mrgreen:

ou campagne de pub au niveau superieur ?

----------


## El Gringo

> A Quand les pubs de métro CanardPC ?  :mrgreen:
> 
> ou campagne de pub au niveau superieur ?


Plus que 30 minutes.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Plus que 30 minutes.


Sinon ça va t&#39;as pas trop froid ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon ça va t&#39;as pas trop froid ?


ça va tranquille, t&#39;as pas l&#39;impression d&#39;être indiscret là ? Tu veux pas la température de ma mère aussi ?

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Tu veux pas la température de ma mère aussi ?


Bah c&#39;est toujours interessant ! Alors pourquoi pas !

----------


## El Gringo

37,2 et non, pas trop froid merci.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> 37,2 et non, pas trop froid merci.


Et bien merci monsieur. Mais 37.2 ca fait 0.2°C de fièvre ? Y&#39;aurait-il un problème ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Et bien merci monsieur. Mais 37.2 ca fait 0.2°C de fièvre ? Y&#39;aurait-il un problème ?


Non.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Non.


Et sinon tu dors pas ? C&#39;quand le bouclage hein ? Ca va encore gueuler à la Rédac&#39; ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Et sinon tu dors pas ? C&#39;quand le bouclage hein ? Ca va encore gueuler à la Rédac&#39; ?


Peut être, non et 35 francs. Merci pour votre attention, et au revoir.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Peut être, non et 35 francs. Merci pour votre attention, et au revoir.


Et bien merci d&#39;avoir participé à cette émission. Tout de suite après la pub, le Tirage du Loto, la météo suivie du premier épisode de la série "les Talonnettes de l&#39;Elysée". Bonne nuit et à demain.

----------


## jm1981

goooooooooood morning ..... canardPC !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nelfe

Il doit être frais le Gringo ce matin  :<_<:  
Ou alors il a posé ses RTT :mrgreen:

----------


## TheToune

Putain bande de cons !!! 
A force d&#39;envoyer de la drogue à la redac vous avez completement bousillé El Gringo. Il raconte n&#39;importe quoi ...

Faut le rebooter ...   :<_<:  
A coup de pelle ... J&#39;arrive.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Quand est-ce qu&#39;un modo m&#39;épouse ?

----------


## Ragondin

quand tu seras mature... plus que 30mn avant que t&#39;y arrive :mrgreen:

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> quand tu seras mature... plus que 30mn avant que t&#39;y arrive :mrgreen:


YES !  :mrgreen:

----------


## Logain

> Peut être, non et 35 francs. Merci pour votre attention, et au revoir.




Un café, l&#39;addition avant non ?

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Message de la moderation :


ZONGO !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bongo ?

----------


## Ragondin

j&#39;en appel a un modo/rédacteur censé, qu&#39;il feme ce topic laissé aux floodeurs en herbe


Diantre c&#39;est le bordel !  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

> Message de la moderation :
> ZONGO !


Copiteur !

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Kamoulox !

----------


## DakuTenshi

BAN!

----------


## Truhl

> Et bien merci monsieur. Mais 37.2 ca fait 0.2°C de fièvre ? Y&#39;aurait-il un problème ?


Ptet qu&#39;elle est en train d&#39;ovuler. J&#39;ai vu ça sur Planète, les femelles ont la température qui augmente quand elles ovulent.


Et pour la journée portes ouvertes alors?

----------


## El Gringo

> Ptet qu&#39;elle est en train d&#39;ovuler. J&#39;ai vu ça sur Planète, les femelles ont la température qui augmente quand elles ovulent.
> Et pour la journée portes ouvertes alors?


Une journée porte ouverte dans ma mère ? T&#39;es courageux toi !

----------


## Guest

Purée j&#39;ai pensé la même chose (sauf pour le "t&#39;es courageux", y a des trucs que je sais pas.)

En même temps je suis sûr qu&#39;à la rédac ils font souvent des journées portes ouvertes, principalement quand il fait chaud.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Tu veux dire dans son couloir sombre et où ça sent pas très bon?

----------


## Sylvine

On peut toujours poster des questions?
Parc que moi j&#39;en ai pleins!
Vous parlez de jeux vidéos biens dans votre mag des fois? Héhéhé!
Pourquoi y&#39;a pas plus de BD de Couly? Vous n&#39;avez qu&#39;à empieter sur les articles qui parlent de WoW, ça lui laissera pas mal de place. Héhéhé!
Vous foutez quoi de vos journées? Je veut dire à part laisser cours à votre logorrhé en écrivant des inépties. Héhéhé!
C&#39;est qui le plus fort entre Gringo et Boulon? Parce que c&#39;est pas pour balancer mais Boulon m&#39;a envoyer un MP pour me dire qu&#39;il pouvait peter la gueule de n&#39;importe qui à la redac d&#39;une seule main. Héhéhé!
Bon, en fait j&#39;avais pas vraiment de questions à poser, d&#39;ailleurs là je vais me coucher.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Quand est-ce que le Canard A l&#39;Orange est distribué avec Canard PC?   ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Quand est-ce que le Canard A l&#39;Orange est distribué avec Canard PC?


Trés bonne question!
Il est bien ce jeune, prends en de la graine Oni. Et francou aussi.

----------


## Truhl

> Une journée porte ouverte dans ma mère ? T&#39;es courageux toi !


J&#39;ai un mot du medecin, je peux pas faire de spéléo. Non, je pensais plus aux portes ouvertes à la rédac, en fait...Histoire de poser une webcam en loucedé sur une armoire.  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Trés bonne question!
> Il est bien ce jeune, prends en de la graine Oni. Et francou aussi.


Francou il peut pas, il est ban   ::w00t::

----------


## El Gringo

> C&#39;est qui le plus fort entre Gringo et Boulon? Parce que c&#39;est pas pour balancer mais Boulon m&#39;a envoyer un MP pour me dire qu&#39;il pouvait peter la gueule de n&#39;importe qui à la redac d&#39;une seule main. Héhéhé!


Ah ! Je ne répondrai même pas à ça. Au reste non plus d&#39;ailleurs, mais Ah ! quoi.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ah ! Je ne répondrai même pas à ça. Au reste non plus d&#39;ailleurs, mais Ah ! quoi.


Avant que boulon n&#39;éclate gringo   ::mellow::

----------


## Filipus

> Trés bonne question!
> Il est bien ce jeune, prends en de la graine Oni. Et francou aussi.


  ::wub::   une fille sur un forum de jeux vidéos !!

----------


## Guest

Non, c&#39;est un mec en fait.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> une fille sur un forum de jeux vidéos !!


Toi, tu es en manque mon ami  ::mellow::

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Toi, tu es en manque mon ami


Où ça? Où ça?   ::w00t::

----------


## oblivion

sinon vous n&#39;avez jamais eu de problèmes avec le Canard Enchaîné et/ou Canard WC ?

----------


## pseudoridicule

> sinon vous n&#39;avez jamais eu de problèmes avec le Canard Enchaîné et/ou Canard WC ?


Jamais... Ah si, des fois j&#39;en ai marre de leurs blagues pourries, alors je lis le monde diplomatique... Et quand j&#39;en ai marre de rien comprendre, je reviens à CPC. 
D&#39;où l&#39;intérêt de s&#39;abonner aux deux.

----------


## PrinceGITS

[vraie question]
On va vraiment avoir une rubrique courrier des lecteurs ?
Car le premier post date de plus d&#39;un mois (soit 2 numéros de CPC) et il n&#39;y a toujours pas eu de rubrique courrier des lecteurs.
[/vraie question]

 ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> [vraie question]
> On va vraiment avoir une rubrique courrier des lecteurs ?
> Car le premier post date de plus d&#39;un mois (soit 2 numéros de CPC) et il n&#39;y a toujours pas eu de rubrique courrier des lecteurs.
> [/vraie question]


Tu m&#39;as devancé là. Mais n&#39;en demandons pas trop. Pas de blagues dans l&#39;ours du dernier numéro, pas de courrier des lecteurs depuis au moins... pfioouu !
L&#39;été a raison de nos chers rédacteurs  ::unsure::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ou alors ils préparent leur départ vers les îles caïmans avec les sous des réabonnement longue durée.  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> [vraie question]
> On va vraiment avoir une rubrique courrier des lecteurs ?
> Car le premier post date de plus d&#39;un mois (soit 2 numéros de CPC) et il n&#39;y a toujours pas eu de rubrique courrier des lecteurs.
> [/vraie question]


Ils attendent des questions interessantes avant de faire la rubrique  ::ninja::

----------


## Filipus

> Toi, tu es en manque mon ami


non mais je sais, il se faisait déjà chambrer avec ça sur le forum GK

----------


## ducon

> Où ça? Où ça?


DTC, avec un gode-ceinture.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> non mais je sais, il se faisait déjà chambrer avec ça sur le forum GK


Hahaha! Ces petites railleries ne m&#39;atteignent pas, je suis parfaitement calme. Hahaha!



Spoiler Alert! 


PETIT CONNARD DE MERDE, TU VA VOIR MA BITE DANS TON CUL POUR VOIR SI JE SUIS UNE GONZESSE!


Hahaha!

Sinon j&#39;ai une question: qui finance vos nombreux voyages avec escale dans des hotels de luxe avec massage dans le jacuzzi tout autour de la planéte?
C&#39;est les producteurs du jeu ou ça sort tout de votre popoche?

----------


## Guest

Sinon: comment comptez-vous faire comprendre à Sylvine qu&#39;il est comme moi, mais en moins bien?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Vous comptez dire à Oni² qu&#39;il est pas drôle, même des fois?

----------


## Sylvine

Ça suffit les enfants! La prochaine fois c&#39;est la fessée déculottée!

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ça suffit les enfants! La prochaine fois c&#39;est la fessée déculottée!


Arrête tu m&#39;excites   ::wub::

----------


## blueray

[question bête]Pourquoi c&#39;est jamais une capture du forom tout ou rien dans la pub pour le site et le forom?[/question bête]

----------


## Truhl

Parce qu&#39;à mon avis, ça ferait plus peur que vendre. Et pis c&#39;est un forum de jeux videos à la base, merde. :P

----------


## blueray

ah ouais? On en apprends des choses sur ce forum... :mrgreen:

----------


## capololo

hello

est ce que dans canard pc on peut faire un vrai bon article qui va intéréssé 3 personnes ?

Un comparatif entre carte graphiques dit du secteur grand public, et de l&#39;autre les cartes graphiques du marché des travailleurs AI FIREGL, et NVIDIA QUADRO.
Qui gagne en opengL et en directX ?

merci de n&#39;avoir jamais lu cette proposition idiote.

----------


## fred3737

> Parce qu&#39;à mon avis, ça ferait plus peur que vendre. Et pis c&#39;est un forum de jeux videos à la base, merde. :P


Tain t&#39;es sûr, je croyais que c&#39;était un refuge pour stagiaires, perso  ::blink::

----------


## Ragondin

> hello
> 
> est ce que dans canard pc on peut faire un vrai bon article qui va intéréssé 3 personnes ?
> 
> Un comparatif entre carte graphiques dit du secteur grand public, et de l&#39;autre les cartes graphiques du marché des travailleurs AI FIREGL, et NVIDIA QUADRO.
> Qui gagne en opengL et en directX ?
> 
> merci de n&#39;avoir jamais lu cette proposition idiote.


euh si les cartes ont la même architecture, ca va aller, sinon le comparatif sera biaisé

----------


## capololo

> Tain t&#39;es sûr, je croyais que c&#39;était un refuge pour stagiaires, perso


Justement ce qui est intéréssant c&#39;est ca est ce que la différence de prix vaut le coup ? qui gange sur un jeu genre supreme commander ? ou un jeu qui met la carte graphique par terre (FS X), qui gagne sur un rendu 3ds MAX maya ?

en prenant les 2 cartes top du moment chez NVIDIA et chez ATI ca devrait se passer.

E tcomme j&#39;ai pas les moyens de faire les tests.. Car y&#39;a toute une communauté de dessinateur qui voudrait savoir quoi choisir entre jouer au solitaire et s&#39;eclater avec inventor ou 3dsmax, ou faire un bon COH et faire du paint.  :;):

----------


## Erokh

> Justement ce qui est intéréssant c&#39;est ca est ce que la différence de prix vaut le coup ? qui gange sur un jeu genre supreme commander ? ou un jeu qui met la carte graphique par terre (FS X), qui gagne sur un rendu 3ds MAX maya ?
> 
> en prenant les 2 cartes top du moment chez NVIDIA et chez ATI ca devrait se passer.
> 
> E tcomme j&#39;ai pas les moyens de faire les tests.. Car y&#39;a toute une communauté de dessinateur qui voudrait savoir quoi choisir entre jouer au solitaire et s&#39;eclater avec inventor ou 3dsmax, ou faire un bon COH et faire du paint.


bon, je chipotte, mais sur un rendu, c&#39;est plutôt le proc qui bosse. La carte graphique est plutôt utilisée pour les viewports.

J&#39;ai tâté un peu de 3DS et de Maya a une péoque. J&#39;avais un PC normal de joueur, et ça passait assez bien pour ce que j&#39;en faisais. 
Maintenant, reste à savoir la priorité des gars: S&#39;il existe des cartes pro, c&#39;est qu&#39;elles doivent avoir un avantage à être utilisées par de vrais graphistes. 
Donc si le gars est un graphiste pro, et qu&#39;il bosse chez lui, une carte pro comme la quadro devrait être choisie. Si par contre c&#39;est plutôt un joueur, voire même un utilisateur lambda, qui touche un peu de 3D parce qu&#39;il aime ça (roooh oui, c&#39;est bon! encore!!! ... hum...), mieux vaut une carte "normale" ou "de joueur", qui sera sûrement plus polyvalente.

Sinon il doit bien exister des sites qui font des comparatifs, non?

P.S.: un graphiste pro, ça m&#39;étonnerait qu&#39;il ait envie de bosser chez lui, donc une carte "joueur" sur son PC perso, et une carte "pro" sur son PC de boulot  :;):

----------


## azay

Dis CPC tu veux pas faire un test sur les CM en socket 1207 ? Enfin je dis ça, je dis rien, c&#39;est jusque ça me gave un peu de me farcir l&#39;ami google là...

Ah oui, et tu préfères que je m&#39;abonne, ou que je continue à acheter le mag&#39; chaque semaine ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

les deux sont bien...


un abonnement est une bonne preuve de fidélité et l&#39;assurance de vendre X numéros

mais l&#39;achat en kiosque permet d&#39;avoir moins de retour et donc plus d&#39;argent...

----------


## jofission

Ou sinon tu fais un gros chéquos à la rédaction.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Quand est ce qu&#39;on aura l&#39;enquête en ligne ?

Elle est où la webcam ? (à part dmc)

----------


## AntoinZ

> Quand est ce qu&#39;on aura l&#39;enquête en ligne ?
> 
> Elle est où la webcam ? (à part dmc)


Dans ton ... ah tu as eu peur la !

Bon alors la webcam ! tu la vois toujours pas ? c&#39;est un lien un peu subtile a trouver cherche un peu !

----------


## Momock

C&#39;est un genre de bizutage cette histoire de webcam ou quoi?

----------


## Paul Verveine

non pourquoi ?


tu l&#39;as pas vu ?

le lien est sur la page principal sur le côté en petit

----------


## blueray

Et pour l&#39;enquête c&#39;est pareil, elle est en tout petit? (on sens que la rédac a un besoin de stagiaires là...)

----------


## azay

> Ou sinon tu fais un gros chéquos à la rédaction.


Mouais... Ca m&#39;embeterait de financer le trafic de la drogue qui finance les terroristes de la violence qui financent les piratins de la musique qui financent plus les cocoboyz de Pascal N.

Puis la rédac&#39;, c&#39;est que des anarchistes rouges et noirs... A propos des couleurs préférées du jeune Sorel, Jeanne Mas était-elle une anarchiste ? (question à haut intérêt inside)

----------


## spongebong

Arf "plus que 30 minutes" j&#39;ai pigé. lol


 ::zzz::

----------


## Tolkraft

> Ah oui, et tu préfères que je m&#39;abonne, ou que je continue à acheter le mag&#39; chaque semaine ?



Ils preferent que tu fasse les deux.   ::ninja::

----------


## SylSquiddy

Gana a disparu??? je le vois plus dans les derniers numeros

----------


## b0b0

> Gana a disparu??? je le vois plus dans les derniers numeros


Il tourne un flim en ce moment avec son frère chamois, tu lis pas le forum ou quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## FIVE-one

merde javais une question pas trop con mais je lai zappé depuis hier...

----------


## Threanor

> merde javais une question pas trop con mais je lai zappé depuis hier...


Dépêche toi plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## Goji

Est-ce que le schimilimili... le schmibili... est-ce que le schibilimibi... le schlimbili... schilibi... est-ce qu&#39;il tient dans la main, il tient dans la main ?

----------


## Truhl

Si j&#39;appelle un jour à la rédac pour papoter :

1- est-ce qu&#39;on m&#39;enverra chier?
2- qui me répondra (et m&#39;enverra chier accessoirement)?

----------


## El Gringo

> Si j&#39;appelle un jour à la rédac pour papoter :
> 
> 1- est-ce qu&#39;on m&#39;enverra chier?
> 2- qui me répondra (et m&#39;enverra chier accessoirement)?


Ah ! Tu crois vraiment qu&#39;on a le temps de papoter comme ça ? Je peux pas te dire qui te répondra, je peux te dire qu&#39;il t&#39;enverra pas chier, mais je peux aussi te dire qu&#39;il va vite chercher un moyen de raccrocher poliment pour finir son boulot...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C&#39;est quoi le numéro de la rédac ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

Ben t&#39;as pas trouvé? C&#39;est à côté de la webcam.

----------


## El Gringo

> C&#39;est quoi le numéro de la rédac ?


Le 15.

----------


## Truhl

Et c&#39;est Gringo qui vient en personne pour le bouche à bouche.

C&#39;est son côté saint-bernard... :mrgreen:

----------


## ducon

Nan, le 3131.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Le 15.


Non, ça c&#39;est nous qui devons l&#39;appeler pour s&#39;assurer sue tout le monde va bien à la rédac.  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Tiens j&#39;ai une vraie question interessante: si on achète des parts dans la société, on peut avoir un statut particulier sur le forum? :sortsacartebleue:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Tiens j&#39;ai une vraie question interessante: si on achète des parts dans la société, on peut avoir un statut particulier sur le forum? :sortsacartebleue:



je crois qu&#39; a coter de toi hachette presse c&#39;est du veloure pour eux

----------


## francou008

Cloture dans 30 minutes!

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Cloture dans 30 minutes!


Réouverture dans 30 minutes de plus !

----------


## francou008

> Réouverture dans 30 minutes de plus !


Mais non!
Plus que 29 minutes!


Question: quel est le phénomène responsable de la distorsion du temps à CPC?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Mais non!
> Plus que 29 minutes!
> Question: quel est le phénomène responsable de la distorsion du temps à CPC?


C&#39;est un vortex maintenu ouvert par un trou noir (CTC) à la rédaction.   ::ninja::  
Question: Ai-je juste ?

----------


## spenny

Bon je pose ma question içi pour pas pour pas encombrer le forum d&#39;un nouveau topic qui va mourrir juste aprés avoir reçu la réponse. Donc vous pouvez m&#39;indiquer d&#39;ou provient (lien ou  nom de l&#39;auteur + titre) de la photo illustrant l&#39;article d&#39;Omar Boulon, la paranoïa? Je trouve cette photo de fort bon goût donc merçi d&#39;avance.

----------


## jofission

> C&#39;est un *vortex* maintenu ouvert par un trou noir (CTC) à la rédaction.   
> Question: Ai-je juste ?



Comment ?  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> Bon je pose ma question içi pour pas pour pas encombrer le forum d&#39;un nouveau topic qui va mourrir juste aprés avoir reçu la réponse. Donc vous pouvez m&#39;indiquer d&#39;ou provient (lien ou  nom de l&#39;auteur + titre) de la photo illustrant l&#39;article d&#39;Omar Boulon, la paranoïa? Je trouve cette photo de fort bon goût donc merçi d&#39;avance.


Comme il n&#39;a pas l&#39;air de se décider à répondre, je le fait à sa place : j&#39;en sais rien. Parce que lui non plus. D&#39;ailleurs il avait dit que c&#39;était de mai 68 hier, mais finalement ça vient "peut-être d&#39;Algérie". A mon avis il a pris la photo de sa fenêtre.

----------


## Sekkyumu

Ma question : Vous aimez les ponay ?

----------


## space_mammouth

> Ma question : Vous aimez les ponay ?


Ma question: tu aimes les ascenceurs?

----------


## Sekkyumu

> Ma question: tu aimes les ascenceurs?


Tu aimes les haricots toi ?

----------


## spenny

> Comme il n&#39;a pas l&#39;air de se décider à répondre, je le fait à sa place : j&#39;en sais rien. Parce que lui non plus. D&#39;ailleurs il avait dit que c&#39;était de mai 68 hier, mais finalement ça vient "peut-être d&#39;Algérie". A mon avis il a pris la photo de sa fenêtre.



merçi merç j&#39;ai retrouvé à partir de paris barricade, c&#39;est bien mai 68! merçi pour l&#39;aide
http://semioweb.msh-paris.fr/ressources_en...e/barricade.jpg

----------


## francou008

Plus que 17 minutes!

----------


## jofission

Bide !   ::):

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Il ne reste que 30 minutes !

----------


## NitroG42

Vous en avez pas marre de flooder bordel ?
Vos topic vous suffisaient plus ?

Bon ma question à la rédac :
J&#39;ai une Creative Audigy Se, mais avec ma nouvelle carte mère j&#39;ai un chipset audio intégré realtek ac888 (le chipset du pauvre comparé au ac885), vaut mieux que je garde la carte son ou que je la vire et que je branche mes enceintes sur le chipset ?
sachant que j&#39;ai fait un petit test avec rightmark 3d sound, et que en test, le chipset prend environ 9 à 10 % du cpu, alors que la carte son prend a peu près 1,5 à 2 %.
Bien sur ces résultats sont par forcément bon.
Et avec la carte son j&#39;ai accés à l&#39;eax 4.
Voilà voilà, alors, j&#39;attend !

----------


## Ragondin

Ton Audigy, moins de conso proc et meilleure rendue habituellement.  :;): 
Encore 30mn la  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

Bon, seconde question :
Pourquoi alors que vous avez fait pas mal d&#39;articles sur les lcd, vous parlez jamais de la marque mirai ?
D&#39;après les consommateurs, c&#39;est une excellente marque, (exemple qui va peut être atterir sur mon bureau, un 22&#39; pour seulement 260 €, 17 avis sur mat.net et ils sont tous positifs).

----------


## NitroG42

et hop un lien par ce que je joui en lisant ca : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Ecrans_LCD/241...ML_522W100.html

edit : putayn la fonction fusionnay elle a pas marchay !

----------


## Ragondin

Miraï est une marque assez récente en Europe et particulièrement en France (décembre 2005 si je me souviens bien). Derrière Miraï se cache un gros fabriquant de dalles LCD (Chi Mei CMO) basé à Taïwan. Ca ne vaut pas encore un Samsung (enfin quand ils ne refourguent pas des dalles pourries), mias vu le prix et les perf c&#39;est un sacré concurrent.

----------


## NitroG42

> Miraï est une marque assez récente en Europe et particulièrement en France (décembre 2005 si je me souviens bien). Derrière Miraï se cache un gros fabriquant de dalles LCD (Chi Mei CMO) basé à Taïwan. Ca ne vaut pas encore un Samsung (enfin quand ils ne refourguent pas des dalles pourries), mias vu le prix et les perf c&#39;est un sacré concurrent.


merci d&#39;être aller sur un site de vente pour me dire des choses que je savais déjà  ::ninja:: 

ca empéche pas qu&#39;ils en parlaient pas d&#39;en l&#39;article du dernier numéro...
:-/
Bon, taisez-vous, je lis sur mon magnfique et grand lite-on 17&#39; !

oh et nivea qualité, c&#39;est clair qu&#39;a ce prix on peut pas demander l&#39;équivalent du 226bw, mais en même temps il vaut 150 € plus cher...
En tout cas je trouve ca assez sympa comme marque.

----------


## Ragondin

Achète le et dis nous ce que tu en penses. Ahhh et vérifie la disponibilité chez ton site préféré :mrgreen: 
Comme ça, on sera fixé sur la qualité et peut être que les gens de la rédac en parleront

----------


## NitroG42

> Achète le et dis nous ce que tu en penses. Ahhh et vérifie la disponibilité chez ton site préféré :mrgreen: 
> Comme ça, on sera fixé sur la qualité et peut être que les gens de la rédac en parleront


Ouais t&#39;inquiète.
Mais d&#39;abord je vais aller manger du caviar et pis fiare un tour dans ma ferrari  ::ninja:: 
Nan mais déjà faut que je passe à une 8800 gts,  et ensuite j&#39;esayerai de changer pour cette écran ouais.
Mais promis si je l&#39;ai j&#39;en parlerai ici, je suis sur que c&#39;est une marque qui gagnerai fortement a être connu.

et surtout, ragondin is a "female force".... aahahahaha.

----------


## jofission

Au faites vous en faites kwa du matos testé ?
Vous le refilez à Materiel.net qui le refourgue en matos neuf ?  ::):

----------


## NitroG42

> Au faites vous en faites kwa du matos testé ?
> Vous le refilez à Materiel.net qui le refourgue en matos neuf ?


mouarf non, imagine, ca ferait des pièces collector ! "touché par casque noir, + 50%"

----------


## jofission

Ouais après avoir lu l&#39;article sur les LCD, ça me ferait chier de payer plein pot pour du matos qui a été soumis à tous les sévices ; en particulier les doigts de certains rédacteurs.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## francou008

Si t&#39;as vu les gars de &#39;je sais plus quel site&#39; qui démontent les dalles comme des barbares pour connaitre la version de la dalle...
Et dire qu&#39;il y a toujours des 17 pouces CRT...

----------


## ducon

> Et dire qu&#39;il y a toujours des 17 pouces CRT...


Oui, et je te merde.

----------


## jofission

Moi j&#39;ai 19" CRT aussi et je me sens très bien dans la peau.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Moi j&#39;ai 19" CRT aussi et je me sens très bien dans la peau.


Oh compaing !   :mrgreen:

----------


## John John

Je reviens au sujet principal à savoir les questions :

1) Est-ce que ça intéresse vraiment des lecteurs les recettes de cuisine ? (c&#39;est une vraie question, pas un reproche détourné)

2) Sur le site y&#39;a plein d&#39;info sur les consoles, dans le canard, on y fait -très- souvent allusion. Avez-vous dans les cartons un projet de coming out, ou allez vous rester PCsexuels ?

3) Dans le cas où vous resteriez à des tests de jeux PC, où puis-je lire d&#39;aussi bons articles sur des jeux consoles ?

4) Avez vous déjà fait des articles/dossiers sur l&#39;industrie du jeux vidéo. J&#39;entends par là du côté professionnels : les studios de dév, les éditeurs, les alliances, les tendances, les marchés, etc... ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

il y a eu un hs sur les métiers du jeux video

----------


## Espace à louer

> 1) Est-ce que ça intéresse vraiment des lecteurs les recettes de cuisine ? (c&#39;est une vraie question, pas un reproche détourné)


Oui !

----------


## Guest

Je suis une loque qui a raté tous ses concours, vous embauchez?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je suis une loque qui a raté tous ses concours, vous embauchez?


Non !

----------


## Guest

> Non !


T&#39;es juste jaloux parce que t&#39;as réussi tes concours toi !!

Bon t&#39;as aussi tout loupé, non? :mrgreen:

----------


## TheToune

> Je reviens au sujet principal à savoir les questions :
> 
> 1) Est-ce que ça intéresse vraiment des lecteurs les recettes de cuisine ? (c&#39;est une vraie question, pas un reproche détourné)
> 
> 2) Sur le site y&#39;a plein d&#39;info sur les consoles, dans le canard, on y fait -très- souvent allusion. Avez-vous dans les cartons un projet de coming out, ou allez vous rester PCsexuels ?
> 
> 3) Dans le cas où vous resteriez à des tests de jeux PC, où puis-je lire d&#39;aussi bons articles sur des jeux consoles ?
> 
> 4) Avez vous déjà fait des articles/dossiers sur l&#39;industrie du jeux vidéo. J&#39;entends par là du côté professionnels : les studios de dév, les éditeurs, les alliances, les tendances, les marchés, etc... ?


1) ouais c&#39;est trop la classe les recette de cuisine ...   :B):  

2) peut etre ... Y&#39;avait une question dans ce sens dans l&#39;enquete lecteur ... Du genre "estc e qu&#39;un mag canardconsole vous interesserait ?"  ::wub::  

3) Nulle part ... Les autres c&#39;est tous des nul. C&#39;est les 2 premier commandement : CanardPC c&#39;est le plus fort, tu ne liras que canardPC ... Sauf si canardconsole sort un jour évidemment.   ::rolleyes::  

4) Hors serie metier du jeux video commandable sur le site.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Canardconsole c&#39;est pas pour tout de suite, vraiment pas.

----------


## Guest

> Canardconsole c&#39;est pas pour tout de suite, vraiment pas.


Ouais genre le mec qui sait et qui garde les infos pour lui !!  ::happy2::

----------


## Ragondin

De toute façon on en veut pas !  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> De toute façon on en veut pas !


Pareil, les consoleux ils savent pas apprécier l&#39;humour, sont sous-intelligent, ne comprenne pas qu&#39;Halo c&#39;est de la merde, portent des shorts a fleurs et enfin bouffent des frites au nutella.

Puis ca me ferait chier d&#39;acheter un canard console alors que j&#39;en ai pas, de console   ::happy2::  

(je dis que ca me ferait chier de l&#39;acheter dans le sens ou je l&#39;acheterais pour lire les blagues, pas dans le sens ou je m&#39;imagine qu&#39;on sera obliger de l&#39;acheter avec canard pc parce que ca je sais très bien que c&#39;est pas vrai, et puis de toute facon je fais ce que je veux, par exemple la j&#39;écris des trucs incohérents et  bah ca sert a rien et bah je le fais quand même parce que si je veux écrire des trucs incohérent, et bah j&#39;écris des trucs incohérent. Bite. Vous voyez la j&#39;ai écrit bite, ca sert a rien, c&#39;est incohérent, et pourtant je l&#39;ai écrit, donc si je veux l&#39;écrire, je l&#39;écris. Bite. Vous voyez, je dis bite si je veux, comme je dis pizza si je veux, ou encore moule, ou encore haddock en slip. C&#39;est ma liberté, ma consicence interieur qui me dicte d&#39;écrire, mais en fait ma conscience interieur c&#39;est moi, donc indirectement c&#39;est moi qui écrit ca, mais en fait c&#39;est plutot directement la consience de moi, rabaissé a la racine carré, qui dit ca. )

Pis comme dit Niluje, c&#39;est pas pour tout de suite alors on s&#39;en fout.

----------


## Ragondin

bah blague ou pas, le truc console m&#39;en bat les cacahuètes, mais si y a un public pour, faut pas se priver d&#39;une source de revenus, et de boulots supplémentaires

----------


## Pelomar

Euh si ya un Canard PC console (enfin..) ca sera pas eux qui le feront.
Deja qu&#39;ils en chie pour un magazine (ouuh les pauvres) alors si ils doivent gérer deux mag en meme temps, on aura plus qu&#39;un tract écrit en gros caractères   ::ninja::  

Enfin je m&#39;en fou, j&#39;ai pas de console.

----------


## John John

> Pareil, les consoleux ils savent pas apprécier l&#39;humour, sont sous-intelligent, ne comprenne pas qu&#39;Halo c&#39;est de la merde, portent des shorts a fleurs et enfin bouffent des frites au nutella.


  ::mellow::  

et tu fais quoi des gens qui ont un PC, et qui se disent qu&#39;en fait, une Wii à la maison, ça le ferait peut-être ?
Sans parler des gars de la rédac&#39; qui ont certainement tous une console à la maison, et qui laissent de toute façon transparaître leur avis sur les jeux consoles dans les articles des jeux PC.

Moi je demande pas des tests complets. Juste une liste avec une note en face.   ::happy2::

----------


## Ragondin

> Moi je demande pas des tests complets. Juste une liste avec une note en face.


oui donc un test :mrgreen:

----------


## Pelomar

> et tu fais quoi des gens qui ont un PC, et qui se disent qu&#39;en fait, une Wii à la maison, ça le ferait peut-être ?
> Sans parler des gars de la rédac&#39; qui ont certainement tous une console à la maison, et qui laissent de toute façon transparaître leur avis sur les jeux consoles dans les articles des jeux PC.
> 
> Moi je demande pas des tests complets. Juste une liste avec une note en face.


Merde je pensais, de par les trucs incohérent que j&#39;ai placé dans ma phrase, que tout le monde comprendrait que c&#39;était de l&#39;humour.
Je me suis trompé (même si c&#39;était pas drole, ca se voyait quand meme non ? )   ::mellow::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> (je dis que ca me ferait chier de l&#39;acheter dans le sens ou je l&#39;acheterais pour lire les blagues, pas dans le sens ou je m&#39;imagine qu&#39;on sera obliger de l&#39;acheter avec canard pc parce que ca je sais très bien que c&#39;est pas vrai, et puis de toute facon je fais ce que je veux, par exemple la j&#39;écris des trucs incohérents et  bah ca sert a rien et bah je le fais quand même parce que si je veux écrire des trucs incohérent, et bah j&#39;écris des trucs incohérent. Bite. Vous voyez la j&#39;ai écrit bite, ca sert a rien, c&#39;est incohérent, et pourtant je l&#39;ai écrit, donc si je veux l&#39;écrire, je l&#39;écris. Bite. Vous voyez, je dis bite si je veux, comme je dis pizza si je veux, ou encore moule, ou encore haddock en slip. C&#39;est ma liberté, ma consicence interieur qui me dicte d&#39;écrire, mais en fait ma conscience interieur c&#39;est moi, donc indirectement c&#39;est moi qui écrit ca, mais en fait c&#39;est plutot directement la consience de moi, rabaissé a la racine carré, qui dit ca. )


Tu me fais penser à une chanson de Stupéflip  ::XD::

----------


## ToasT

> Voilà ^^
> Tu me fais penser à une chanson de Stupéflip


Et la par exemple, si j&#39;dis poivron, plein d&#39;gens que j&#39;connais pas entendront ce mot : poivron.
Et cash j&#39;le dis : poivron.
Bonjour les gens !

----------


## Espace à louer

> Puis ca me ferait chier d&#39;acheter un canard console alors que j&#39;en ai pas, de console   
> (je dis que ca me ferait chier de l&#39;acheter dans le sens ou je l&#39;acheterais pour lire les blagues


C&#39;est déjà ce que je fais hein et si mes souvenirs sont bons, il y a au moins un deuxième forumeur qui fait ça. Je le lis juste parce que je rigole bien (et que je me tiens au courant des futurs cadeaux à faire à Jules) alors que je déteste les jeux PC -et j&#39;vous emmerde- et ne joue qu&#39;à la console.

Donc ouais, un Canard Console, ça botterait carrément mais apparemment c&#39;est pas gagné. Surtout que d&#39;après ce que j&#39;ai compris, déjà les pécéeux hardcore (des puceaux chuisûre) ne veulent même pas de quelques pages consacrées aux consoles. Je ronge donc mon frein (en fait, nan, pas le mien niakniak :mrgreen: ) jusqu&#39;au jour de la victoire finale. Je lirai l&#39;annonce d&#39;un Canard Console, je hurlerai de joie et plus jamais je fous les pieds sur gamekult et jeuxvideo.com pour choper des infos ou des notes. Et surtout surtout, je ne dépendrai plus uniquement de vos topics pour trouver de la bonne came. :mrgreen:

----------


## Pelomar

Tu parles la rédac sont des pigeons, ils se font servir de la merde de yack tassé.



Espace a louer > un pote d&#39;internat s&#39;est acheté un canard pc après avoir jeté un coup d&#39;oeil sur le mien alors que les jeux vidéo, il s&#39;en branle   :^_^:

----------


## John John

> oui donc un test :mrgreen:


je demande pas de justifications ou de bla bla. Une note un peu au pif, mais donner par un testeur me suffirait. Vu que de toute façon ils y jouent...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Et la par exemple, si j&#39;dis poivron, plein d&#39;gens que j&#39;connais pas entendront ce mot : poivron.
> Et cash j&#39;le dis : poivron.
> Bonjour les gens !


  :^_^:   :^_^:   exactement  ::lol::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi je demande pas des tests complets. Juste une liste avec une note en face.


oui pis quoi encore 

si je l&#39;achète ce canard console c&#39;est pour lire des vannes pourries dans les test

----------


## SSkuLL

> Espace a louer > un pote d&#39;internat s&#39;est acheté un canard pc après avoir jeté un coup d&#39;oeil sur le mien alors que les jeux vidéo, il s&#39;en branle


En même temps, p&#39;têt qu&#39;à l&#39;internat, il joue le gros rebelle, "Ouééé j&#39;aime pas les jeux vidéos, c&#39;est trop société de consommation, mm&#39;voyez"
Pis en fait, si tu ouvres son tiroir secret dans le fond de sa chambre, tu trouveras une collec&#39; complète de consoles depuis le ZX-81 ... 

Et rigole pas, j&#39;en connais un de comme ça ... ^^

----------


## Mars2

Regardez le nom du mag...
Voila la demonstration est finie...
 ::ninja::  
vous pouvez faire des tests de jeux gameboy 1ere generation s&#39;il vous plait genre le Super Mario Land2, etc?

----------


## ToasT

> Regardez le nom du mag...
> Voila la demonstration est finie...
>  
> vous pouvez faire des tests de jeux gameboy 1ere generation s&#39;il vous plait genre le Super Mario Land2, etc?


NON !! 
On veut des tests de jeux sur porta*Bruit de flingue avec silencieux*aaargh.
Omar m&#39;a tuer

----------


## Pelomar

> En même temps, p&#39;têt qu&#39;à l&#39;internat, il joue le gros rebelle, "Ouééé j&#39;aime pas les jeux vidéos, c&#39;est trop société de consommation, mm&#39;voyez"
> Pis en fait, si tu ouvres son tiroir secret dans le fond de sa chambre, tu trouveras une collec&#39; complète de consoles depuis le ZX-81 ... 
> 
> Et rigole pas, j&#39;en connais un de comme ça ... ^^


Maintenant que tu le dis   ::rolleyes::

----------


## *-tnt-*

Bonjour tout le monde,
je suis tombé par hasard sur le site et j&#39;ai pu oberver que le magasine  propose un contenu plus qu&#39;alléchant à mes yeux  ::rolleyes::  
le problèmes étant que je réside en belgique alors je voulais savoir si le magazine y est vendu et si oui à quel prix? 
merci d&#39;avance

----------


## DakuTenshi

Oui, mais le tarif est spécial belge, d&#39;environ 90€ par page  ::w00t::

----------


## ToasT

> Oui, mais le tarif est spécial belge, d&#39;environ 90€ par page


Tu confonds, Daku, c&#39;est 0.90€ le caractère.

Sinon, ben j&#39;en sais fichtrement rien.

Bienvenue, et CONSCRIPTION au fait.

----------


## Galactica

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> je suis tombé par hasard sur le site et j&#39;ai pu oberver que le magasine propose un contenu plus qu&#39;alléchant à mes yeux  
> le problèmes étant que je réside en belgique alors je voulais savoir si le magazine y est vendu et si oui à quel prix? 
> merci d&#39;avance


Excuse-les ils sont français  :;):  

Le mag est bien vendu en Belgique pour 4,10 EUR.
Mais la plupart des kiosques ne l&#39;ont pas.

----------


## *-tnt-*

merci ben je crois que je vais aller dans quelques kiosque près de chez moi pour voir mais tu sais pas si la chaine de kiosque "press shop" le vend?

----------


## Ragondin

Abonnes toi, tu feras une bonne action, tu trouveras chaque quinzaine, de l&#39;humour plus ou moins gras, des dessins de Sieur Couly toujours de Qualitay et surtout des tests sérieux, une rubrique Hardware que tout le monde nous envie ET SURTOUT la grille de mots croisés de Maitre Paul Cul.
ca vaut bien la petite aumone qu&#39;ils te demandent.

Ragondin, Service Marketing officieux de CPC  :B):

----------


## *-tnt-*

Ben ouai pourquoi pas m&#39;abonner mais je prefere d&#39;abord aller acheter un numeros ou deux histoire de voir si sa me plais comme sa je débourse pas mon argent si durement gagné à la sueur de mon front  ::blink::   pour un mag&#39; que je vais untiliser pour allumer mon feu de bois dans ma cheminée(même si j&#39;en ai pas mais je trouvait que sa sonnait bien)

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

On est à la page 30 ! 30 comme dans "plus que 30 minutes ! "   ::ninja::

----------


## Threanor

> merci ben je crois que je vais aller dans quelques kiosque près de chez moi pour voir mais tu sais pas si la chaine de kiosque "press shop" le vend?


Hello gentil belge,
tu peux trouver des adresses de kiosques vendant canard pc en belgique dans ce topic http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...showtopic=4674

----------


## *-tnt-*

hey déchire y&#39;en a un à lln   ::w00t::

----------


## iroko944

J&#39;ai lu avec attention le derrnier CPC le 154 et page 82 il y a un test sur un PC portable le Alienware Area-51 m9750 il n&#39;est pas précisé en fin d&#39;article que le matériel a été fournie par un site marchand ou par Alienware. Cela veux-t-il dire que ce test ne c&#39;est basé que sur la fiche contructeur????

----------


## Nyrius

> J&#39;ai lu avec attention le derrnier CPC le 154 et page 82 il y a un test sur un PC portable le Alienware Area-51 m9750 il n&#39;est pas précisé en fin d&#39;article que le matériel a été fournie par un site marchand ou par Alienware. Cela veux-t-il dire que ce test ne c&#39;est basé que sur la fiche contructeur????


A tiens une question , intelligente , plein d&#39;interets et utile ... en somme tout ce que boulon n&#39;aime pas   ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> J&#39;ai lu avec attention le derrnier CPC le 154 et page 82 il y a un test sur un PC portable le Alienware Area-51 m9750 il n&#39;est pas précisé en fin d&#39;article que le matériel a été fournie par un site marchand ou par Alienware. Cela veux-t-il dire que ce test ne c&#39;est basé que sur la fiche contructeur????


nan il a été fait avec le portable, c&#39;est plus pratique.

----------


## Guest

> nan il a été fait avec le portable, c&#39;est plus pratique.


Mais avec le portable de qui ?

----------


## Lotto

> nan il a été fait avec le portable, c&#39;est plus pratique.



Si maintenant on teste les portables avec les portables, où va le monde ?

----------


## spongebong

> Si maintenant on teste les portables avec les portables, où va le monde ?


Mais tu le sais bien, dans to...à sa perte.

----------


## dr.doki

Pour mieux dormir, faut-il préféré la bière au café ?
Mais sachant que je suis philosophe, vaut-il mieux pour moi que j&#39;absorbe un cake au pommes par le nez ?

Ouch, mon pote, il est pas clair !

----------


## Guest

> Pour mieux dormir, faut-il préféré la bière au café ?
> Mais sachant que je suis philosophe, vaut-il mieux pour moi que j&#39;absorbe un cake au pommes par le nez ?
> 
> Ouch, mon pote, il est pas clair !


Se coucher à 3h du mat, ça aide à bien dormir.

----------


## iroko944

> nan il a été fait avec le portable, c&#39;est plus pratique.



Merci beaucoup pour la réponse.

----------


## jofission

> nan il a été fait avec le portable, c&#39;est plus pratique.



Une phrase pleine de sens.   ::mellow::  

Prochain épisode la semaine prochaine. Vive les "posts" "David Lynch".  :;):

----------


## superlapin62

Euh vous allez bien tester Bioshock dans le prochain Canard ? Vu les déboires avec le serveur de T2 je me pose la question  ::): 

Merci Ôgrand coin coin suprême !

----------


## O.Boulon

Je suis dessus.

----------


## superlapin62

:D extra, merci !

----------


## Haga

> Hello gentil belge,
> tu peux trouver des adresses de kiosques vendant canard pc en belgique dans ce topic http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...showtopic=4674


Tiens marrant, je peux pas voir les photos. C&#39;est normal?

Sinon en Belgique c&#39;est effectivement galère de les prendre numéro par numéro. Vive les abos.

----------


## SoLo

je bosse dans un press shop à bruxelles ya moyen de le brouzoufer chez moi, il est à 5.4 si ma mémoire est bonne
ps: et je plussoie, c&#39;est assez chaud-chaud à avoir car ste ptit mag se vend bien ( mieux que tous les concurents en la matière)

----------


## Skiant

> je bosse dans un press shop à bruxelles ya moyen de le brouzoufer chez moi, il est à 5.4 si ma mémoire est bonne
> ps: et je plussoie, c&#39;est assez chaud-chaud à avoir car ste ptit mag se vend bien ( mieux que tous les concurents en la matière)


Et ouais, en belgique on aime les magazines de qualitay §

Il est à combien l&#39;abo en Belgique? Faudrait que je m&#39;y mette, je galère pour trouver du CPC moi.

----------


## SylSquiddy

> Et ouais, en belgique on aime les magazines de qualitay §
> 
> Il est à combien l&#39;abo en Belgique? Faudrait que je m&#39;y mette, je galère pour trouver du CPC moi.


voila voila!!!
http://www.canardpc.com/choix_pays.php5?type=1

----------


## Newman

il sort quand le prochain Canard?

----------


## ducon

Samedi.
Ou pas.

----------


## Nonok

> Alors vous êtes gentils de nous poser des questions intéressantes maintenant. Ou alors on vous pète la gueule.




 ::mellow::  je vais etre rapide/clair/precis :

I WANT TO PLAY AGAIN C-AYSS-AYSS WITH U


(et cette fois pas d&#39;article qui dit qu&#39;on s&#39;est pris une branlée face à la redaction,etc !)
<strike>en plus que c&#39;etait pas vrai !</strike>

----------


## Guest

Pas mal ton avatar de 2Mo, sinon.

Et le CSS, c&#39;est quand ils en auront le temps, on dit pas "je veux" mais "j&#39;aimerais bien", malpoli.

----------


## Nonok

> Pas mal ton avatar de 2Mo, sinon.
> 
> Et le CSS, c&#39;est quand ils en auront le temps, on dit pas "je veux" mais "j&#39;aimerais bien", malpoli.




Threanor m&#39;a signalé que visiblement ils ne jouent plus à css....   ::wacko::  niark. Et pour la remarque en anglais oni, sache que je ne suis pas bi.(lingue)

----------


## warzak

::blink::   C&#39;est vrai , en fait c&#39;est quoi la question   ::mellow::

----------


## Nonok

> C&#39;est vrai , en fait c&#39;est quoi la question



 ::siffle::  c&#39;etait une question réthorique voyons.   ::mellow::

----------


## r2djbeuh

Surement déja posée  mais bon : si on passe devant la rédaction à une heure decente et quon veux passer faire coucoujadorecequevousfaites avec un pack de bière, y&#39;a moyen ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Très difficilement...

Les gens de gandi en ont marre de voir les lecteurs débarquer.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

2 packs alors ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi, je m&#39;en branle, je bois pas d&#39;alcool et je peux pas sacquer les alcooliques.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Très difficilement...
> 
> Les gens de gandi en ont marre de voir les lecteurs débarquer.


Moi, je dis que c&#39;est la faute à Arti tout ça.  ::ninja:: 


Sinon, a une heure indéscente (genre 4h du mat un jour de bouclage) ? :P

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Moi, je m&#39;en branle, je bois pas d&#39;alcool et je peux pas sacquer les alcooliques.


et avec un Quick ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Moi, je m&#39;en branle, je bois pas d&#39;alcool et je peux pas sacquer les alcooliques.


Ca commence à en faire des points commun avec moi   ::siffle::

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Hop, dans le prochain numéro, il y a un courrier des lecteurs.
> 
> Manque de bol, sur les 6 lettres reçues ces derniers mois, il n&#39;y a que des demandes de stage ou des fellations, le genre de truc qui n&#39;a pas vraiment d&#39;intérêt.
> 
> Alors vous êtes gentils de nous poser des questions intéressantes maintenant. Ou alors on vous pète la gueule.


Est-ce que c&#39;est vrai que Omar Boulon est gros ?

OK Je réfléchis pour mon prochain pseudo ......

 ::siffle::

----------


## LeBabouin

Dans le 156, le test Airborne parlera-t-il du multiplayer? Soi-disant plein de problèmes de lag, de nombre maximum de joueurs, temps de réponse du panneau de score, messages d&#39;erreur à la connexion aux serveurs. 
Comme niak le MP qui m&#39;intéresse, j&#39;achèterai le jeu en fonction du test MP.

----------


## Newman

Dés lors que l’on abandonne la problématique des effets bénéfiques ou maléfiques et que l’on cesse de considérer le jeu vidéo comme un tout indistinct, il devient nécessaire de se recentrer sur le jeu, tout à la fois game et play. Il s’agit donc de spécifier les caractéristiques éditoriales, fonctionnelles et imaginaires des différents types d’objets, de porter attention à une activité ludique particulière, à des goûts et des usages différenciés. 

La question (interessante) est donc : comment les diverses approches de l’étude du ludiciel et du jeu vidéo peuvent-elles aujourd’hui s’articuler?

Merci.

----------


## LeBabouin

> .... il devient nécessaire de se recentrer sur le jeu


Ca reste à prouver.

----------


## El Gringo

> Dés lors que l’on abandonne la problématique des effets bénéfiques ou maléfiques et que l’on cesse de considérer le jeu vidéo comme un tout indistinct, il devient nécessaire de se recentrer sur le jeu, tout à la fois game et play. Il s’agit donc de spécifier les caractéristiques éditoriales, fonctionnelles et imaginaires des différents types d’objets, de porter attention à une activité ludique particulière, à des goûts et des usages différenciés. 
> 
> La question (interessante) est donc : comment les diverses approches de l’étude du ludiciel et du jeu vidéo peuvent-elles aujourd’hui s’articuler?
> 
> Merci.


Et la réponse est "par derrière".

De rien.

----------


## space_mammouth

voila qui est bien trivial!   ::happy2::

----------


## George Sable

> Et la réponse est "par derrière".
> 
> De rien.


: Expérience vécue (mais pas par moi) hier à la rédac inside :  ::mellow::

----------


## Goji

C&#39;est l&#39;histoire d&#39;un mec... qui fait des doublons...

----------


## Goji

> Dés lors que l&#39;on abandonne la problématique des effets bénéfiques ou maléfiques et que l&#39;on cesse de considérer le jeu vidéo comme un tout indistinct, il devient nécessaire de se recentrer sur le jeu, tout à la fois game et play. Il s&#39;agit donc de spécifier les caractéristiques éditoriales, fonctionnelles et imaginaires des différents types d&#39;objets, de porter attention à une activité ludique particulière, à des goûts et des usages différenciés. 
> 
> La question (interessante) est donc : comment les diverses approches de l&#39;étude du ludiciel et du jeu vidéo peuvent-elles aujourd&#39;hui s&#39;articuler?
> 
> Merci.


C&#39;est à toi de préciser pourquoi, dans ta question, l&#39;indication temporelle "aujourd&#39;hui" est introduite (par-derrière, là-dessus El Gringo a tout à fait raison) alors que le thème du temps et du jeu n&#39;est pas abordé auparavant.
Ta première problématique s&#39;intéresse à la diabolisation de l&#39;univers videoludique, diabolisation existante depuis toujours et le jeu video n&#39;étant pas prêt d&#39;être remboursé par la sécu. On ne peut pas forcer la populasse à considérer le jeu video comme une entité neutre, juste bonne à exacerber les ressentis et les pulsions de chacun. Pis, sa fonction de bouc-émissaire semble être acquise.
Un tout indistinct... moui ? le videoludique EST un ensemble indistinct, mais bien moins que le sport, la culture ou la cuisine... s&#39;il faut se recentrer sur quelque chose, ce ne serait ni sur le game, ni sur le play, mais sur le pourquoi du comment (où, on le sait). En effet, pourquoi le jeu vidéo plutôt que la planche à voile, est-ce incompatible, oui non pourquoi, voila qui est intéressant !
Donc mon cher Newman, revenons-en à nos blancs moutons, pourquoi ce "aujourd&#39;hui", cela implique-t-il qu&#39;il y eut un hier et un demain, et donc une évolution dans le videoludique, évolution impliquant une évolution de l&#39;étude ?

Tu as 4 heures, et la calculatrice est bien évidement interdite.

----------


## Nono

Fais le malin ! On a tous vu que le seul mot que tu as compris est le mot "aujourd&#39;hui"   ::):  (de toute façon y&#39;avait rien d&#39;autre à comprendre, comme le démontre en peu de frais notre ami El Gringo, philosophe).

A propos de philosophe, boulon ne me fera pas croire qu&#39;il ne peux pas saquer les alcooliques avec un collègue comme Gringo !   ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

C’est quoi le groupe Différents ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C&#39;est pour les relouds, pas assez relouds pour être relouds.

----------


## crazycow

les relouds comme castor :P

----------


## NitroG42

et les techos, c&#39;est sont qui sont censés être comme half, mais qui branle rien ? :P

----------


## Newman

Puisque l&#39;inclinaison _interessante_ réclamée à cri par Omar Boulon et introduite par moi-même lors de mon dernier passage semble remporter un franc succés, je poursuis en soumettant à votre réflexion quelques nouveaux axes d&#39;interrogation :

Le jeu vidéo, en particulier multijoueurs, génère-t-il de nouvelles formes de liens sociaux?
La simulation instituée dans les jeux peut-elle constituer une autre forme de réalité?
Quelles sont les limites du potentiel de transférabilité sociale (en économie, en éducation, etc.)?
Quelles sont les possiblités et limites du développement du jeu vidéo en tant que média?

Et plus globalement, quels problèmes épistémologiques autour des jeux vidéo?

----------


## El Gringo

Par derrière, toujours.

----------


## Guest

> Par derrière, toujours.


Mais avec ou sans les chaussettes?

----------


## Jolaventur

bon les canard faut les aider un peu sinon pas de courrier lecteur 
alors on sort les questions 

alors je commence 

y&#39;aura t&#39;il un poster dans le futur, jeux gratuit 

theanor à t&#39;il un Iphone 
Boulon prefere t&#39;il les carottes rapée ou les concombres vinaigrette 

et enfin Gringo est&#39;il plein tous les jours ou seulement le lundi

----------


## El Gringo

> alors je commence


Tu commences par supprimer ta monstrueuse barre de ta signature déjà, merci.
Et sans chaussette, toujours.

----------


## Jolaventur

roohh

----------


## jofission

Question : Est-ce que vous pensez changer de papier (genre comme celui de Paris-Match), avec plein de grosses photos en 32 bits ?  ::): 
Et genre aussi, des interview des puissants de ce monde avec leur passion pour les zeux-vidéos et tout et tout ...

A la clef vous pouvez ptète choper un voyage en Yatch ou sur la côte Est des States.   ::siffle::  

Et pis ça ramènerait un lectorat chic !  ::):

----------


## Chan

> Question : Est-ce que vous pensez changer de papier (genre comme celui de Paris-Match), avec plein de grosses photos en 32 bits ?


Genre ils ne se torchent qu&#39;avec ParisMatch, Roh les bourges !

Sinon l&#39;idée des interviews, franchement les puissants de ce monde, leur avis sur les jeux vidéo ça me fait même pas frémir le téton droit. 
Par contre des interviews et des making off chez certains studios de développement, là je dis : il est bon ton café gringo.

----------


## NitroG42

Pourquoi les rédacteurs ils posent jamais de question aux lecteurs ?
Qu"on puisse leur répondre "Par derrière"  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Par contre des interviews et des making off chez certains studios de développement, là je dis : il est bon ton café gringo.


Ca moi aussi ca m&#39;intéresse quand les questions sortent de l&#39;ordinaire "bon alors vous aimez votre jeu, vous trouvez qu&#39;il va etre bien ?". Ou encore que ca parte pas n&#39;importe où comme certains mags qui vont poser des questions à la miss faisant lara croft dans les salons etc. Je ne sais plus lequel mag j&#39;ai lu quelques temps, jvmag je crois, chaque mois c&#39;était ca, entre un dossier sur les joueuses (avec l&#39;équipe je sais plus quoi), un dossier sur les heroines sexy etc...
Mais je fais confiance à canardpc pour ca.

----------


## Goji

> Question : Est-ce que vous pensez changer de papier (genre comme celui de Paris-Match), avec plein de grosses photos en 32 bits ?


Es-tu prêt à payer CanardPC plus cher ?  :;): 

L&#39;encre bavant systématiquement entre mes gros doigts suants de lecteur suburbain, résigné à lire sa feuille de chou en troupeaux de talpidae, n&#39;entâche en rien (ahah) mon plaisir de lire, et son papier fait un très beau rouleau à coller sous l&#39;aisselle en sifflottant. Est-il recyclable ? (vraie question)

----------


## El Gringo

> Pourquoi les rédacteurs ils posent jamais de question aux lecteurs ?
> Qu"on puisse leur répondre "Par derrière"


Comment tu fais pour ranger ta collection de CPC ?

Sinon oui, le papier est recyclable. On a tous en nous quelque chose de teen hippie...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Question : Est-ce que vous pensez changer de papier (genre comme celui de Paris-Match), avec plein de grosses photos en 32 bits ?  
> Et genre aussi, des interview des puissants de ce monde avec leur passion pour les zeux-vidéos et tout et tout ...
> 
> A la clef vous pouvez ptète choper un voyage en Yatch ou sur la côte Est des States.   
> 
> Et pis ça ramènerait un lectorat chic !


Paris match c&#39;est de la daube 

et pour l&#39;interview des puissants moi je dis oui 
genre ce qu&#39;en pense la ministre de la culture et au passage un avis sur le net et tout ça

----------


## NitroG42

> Comment tu fais pour ranger ta collection de CPC ?
> 
> Sinon oui, le papier est recyclable. On a tous en nous quelque chose de teen hippie...


j&#39;ai une reliure, gracieusement offerte  ::rolleyes:: 

sinon, la réponse reste par derrière !

----------


## jofission

> Paris match c&#39;est de la daube



Je ne suis pas d&#39;accord, c&#39;est un vrai magazine d&#39;actualité, pertinent et objectif.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Truhl

Moi je me demandais, quand un rédacteur fait un test, est-ce qu&#39;il donne sa propre note ou est-ce qu&#39;il essaie de tenir compte de l&#39;avis du reste de la rédac (s&#39;il y en a un)? Par exemple, le 10/10 que Boulon a mis à Bioshock reflète-t-il la pensée des autres ou est-ce que chaque test est fait de façon arbitraire (tout en restant juste, s&#39;entend)?

De la même façon, essayez-vous de rester objectifs et si oui comment?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, généralement, chacun est responsable de sa décision, décision qui est systématiquement respectée par les autres.

Dans le cas des notes extrêmes, genre le 10 de Bioshock, faut convaincre le rédac-chef, qui prend sa décision après lecture du test.

En cas de très mauvaise note pour un titre attendu et apparemment prometteur, il arrive qu&#39;on en discute entre nous pour être sûr que tout le monde est d&#39;accord et qu&#39;il ne s&#39;agit pas d&#39;un blocage personnel. Mais ça ne prend jamais une tournure formelle dans la mesure où on arrête pas de parler de ce que l&#39;on teste à table, au bureau ou aux toilettes.

En fait, y a un seul truc qui ressemble plus ou moins à un contrôle éditorial direct, c&#39;est les efforts d&#39;ackboo pour éviter que nos obsessions personnelles ne nuisent à l&#39;avis que l&#39;on peut porter sur un titre : par exemple, on ne me laisse jamais tester un GRAW ou un GRAW2 dans la mesure où, si le jeu est un shoot médiocre mais décent, le fait que ça soit une insulte simpliste à des générations de bons shoots tactiques et de jeux Clancy chouettos, ça me pousse à être extrêmement sévère. Pour moi, ni le 1, ni le 2 ne méritent la moyenne.

----------


## Nono

> un dossier sur les heroines sexy etc...


Si ça n&#39;intéresse pas le lecteur, ça peut faire passer un très bon moment à l&#39;interviewer ! M&#39;enfin, ne soyez pas égoïstes !

----------


## greenflo

Tiens, une petite question que je me posais devant le test de bioshock, est-ce que le contexte dans lequel sort le jeu est étudié pour mettre la note? Quelques exemples pour m&#39;expliquer:

-Nouvelle license, donc prise de risque donc note plutot clémente
-Studio habitué à nous pondre de la daube qui sort un jeu correcte, sans plus, mais on a envie de les encourager.
-A l&#39;inverse studio qui nous sort d&#39;habitude du très bon mais qui se repose sur ces lauriers et qu&#39;on a forcement envie sanctionner
-Bon jeu sortant dans une période de calme plat et sortant forcement plus du lot

Voila, j&#39;aurais aimé si ce genre de situation peut avoir un réelle impact sur la note ou si seulement le jeu, en faisant abstraction de tout ce qu&#39;il y a autour, est étudié.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> En fait, y a un seul truc qui ressemble plus ou moins à un contrôle éditorial direct, c&#39;est les efforts d&#39;ackboo pour éviter que nos obsessions personnelles ne nuisent à l&#39;avis que l&#39;on peut porter sur un titre : par exemple, on ne me laisse jamais tester un GRAW ou un GRAW2 dans la mesure où, si le jeu est un shoot médiocre mais décent, le fait que ça soit une insulte simpliste à des générations de bons shoots tactiques et de jeux Clancy chouettos, ça me pousse à être extrêmement sévère. Pour moi, ni le 1, ni le 2 ne méritent la moyenne.


Ca c&#39;est compréhensible, comme tester un style de jeu qu&#39;on ne supporte pas (je me verrais mal sur un RPG japonais ou un simulateur de vol), du coup y a t&#39;il un ou plusieurs styles de jeu qui ne plait à personne dans la redac, vous forcant à vous battre pour ne pas le tester. Par exemple une impression que j&#39;ai, personne n&#39;a l&#39;air vraiment d&#39;apprécier les MMO.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bof...

Si il y avait d&#39;excellents MMO, en dehors de Eve, je pense qu&#39;on apprécierait le genre davantage. Heureusement, Conan se profile au loin.
Mais concernant les tests de MMO, on ne met de toutes façons pas de note dans la mesure où la plupart du temps, si le jeu n&#39;est pas une arnaque manifeste, ce sont les joueurs et le suivi sur le long terme qui font la qualité du titre.

----------


## Djal

> ce sont les joueurs et le suivi sur le long terme qui font la qualité du titre.


yeaaah je suis obligé de plussoyer même si c&#39;est mal. La communauté MEC, la communauté !!

Tiens histoire de pas me prendre un ban je vais revenir sur le sujet

Pourrais-t-on avoir un flux RSS avec en live les menus de boulon de façon à ce que nous puissions nous faire une idée sur son humeur du jour. Genre si il bouffe des carottes rapées sans sauce depuis trois jour faut faire gaffe à ce qu&#39;on dit sur le forum.
De même une courbe mise à jour quotidiennement (relié direct à un pèse personne?) nous indiquant l&#39;evolution de son poids. Si ça augmente faut faire gaffe à ce qu&#39;on dit sur le forum.
Et le jour ou c&#39;est carottes rapées + poids qui grimpe...   ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

T&#39;es fou... des carottes rapées !
C&#39;est plein de fructose qui va direct se nicher dans le foie, sans compter qu&#39;un pic de sucre comme ça, ça augmente ta résistance à l&#39;insuline.

Faut réfléchir des fois hein.

En plus, on s&#39;en fout de mon poids : ce qui compte c&#39;est mon tour de taille et mon taux de graisse.

----------


## Djal

> ce qui compte c&#39;est mon tour de taille et mon taux de graisse.


Pas de problèmes on peut faire des stats là dessus aussi   ::happy2::

----------


## Niklaos

> T&#39;es fou... des carottes rapées !
> C&#39;est plein de fructose qui va direct se nicher dans le foie, sans compter qu&#39;un pic de sucre comme ça, ça augmente ta résistance à l&#39;insuline.
> 
> Faut réfléchir des fois hein.
> 
> En plus, on s&#39;en fout de mon poids : ce qui compte c&#39;est mon tour de taille et mon taux de graisse.


Faut voir si la graisse touche ton inculture parceque ca peut être dangeureux. Ca pourrait se melanger et en faire de "l&#39;inculture grasse" :P

Edit : Après reflexion je crois que le mal est fait depuis longtemps :P

----------


## space_mammouth

question culture générale:

Est-ce que tout le monde à la rédaction a, comme ackboo, le gout déshonorant d&#39;apprécier l&#39;album de ce pauvre enculeur de mouche de michael youn?


ps:ackboo je t&#39;aime.  ::siffle::

----------


## El Gringo

> question culture générale:
> 
> Est-ce que tout le monde à la rédaction a, comme ackboo, le gout déshonorant d&#39;apprécier l&#39;album de ce pauvre enculeur de mouche de michael youn?
> ps:ackboo je t&#39;aime.


C&#39;est le seul à l&#39;avoir écouté. Ce qui nous rejoint tous, c&#39;est de ne pas aimer le pitre, ackboo le premier. Mais il a assez de recul pour différencier la production du producteur.

----------


## KikujiroTM

Vous êtes encore là vous ?   ::o:

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous êtes encore là vous ?


Oui. Puis-je te demander le pourquoi de cette question ?

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Oui. Puis-je te demander le pourquoi de cette question ?


Bah demande tu verras bien.

----------


## El Gringo

> Bah demande tu verras bien.


Alors : pourquoi cette question ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Alors : pourquoi cette question ?


pas de brimades....
Gringo serait-il vraiment curieux de connaitre la réponse   ::w00t::  

Tiens moi j&#39;ai une question :
Pour ceux qui sont dans le milieu du journalisme jeux vidéo depuis pas longtemps (depuis moins de 4 ans disons), vous avez l&#39;intention de faire ca toute votre vie ou de bouger un peu ?

----------


## NitroG42

Punaise, j&#39;ai choppé le coup du "par derrière"
ca va être ma réponse partout maintenant, surtout au lycée.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> pas de brimades....
> Gringo serait-il vraiment curieux de connaitre la réponse   
> 
> Tiens moi j&#39;ai une question :
> Pour ceux qui sont dans le milieu du journalisme jeux vidéo depuis pas longtemps (depuis moins de 4 ans disons), vous avez l&#39;intention de faire ca toute votre vie ou de bouger un peu ?


ils peuvent faire les deux   ::rolleyes::

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Alors : pourquoi cette question ?


C&#39;était de l&#39;ironie, je voulais montrer par ce procédé que vous êtes (la Redaction), ces temps-ci, très présents sur le forum.

----------


## NitroG42

> C&#39;était de l&#39;ironie, je voulais montrer par ce procédé que vous êtes (la Redaction), ces temps-ci, très présents sur le forum.


c&#39;est peut être par ce que c&#39;est la fin du bouclage  ::rolleyes:: 
ou pas.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> c&#39;est peut être par ce que c&#39;est la fin du bouclage 
> ou pas.


Nous n&#39;irons pas non plus jusqu&#39;à dire que la Redaction n&#39;en branle pas une. Trop tard.

----------


## NitroG42

> Nous n&#39;irons pas non plus jusqu&#39;à dire que la Redaction n&#39;en branle pas une. Trop tard.


Il n&#39;y qu&#39;une fosse à purin que nous n&#39;oserons franchir, de peur de tomber dedans  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Newman

Ok j&#39;ai une nouvelle question, qui m&#39;est venue en discutant sur un autre topic (comme un flash, une lumière aveuglante).

Ma question a ici plus de chances de rencontrer les cerveaux de CanardPC, dont celui d&#39;El Gringo (qui est proéminent) et du coup je la répercute :

Au moment de considérer la filiation d&#39;un type de jeu à travers le prisme console/PC, comment entrevoir la génération de machines de type Commodore 64, Amstrad CPC ou Amiga?

Merci.

----------


## space_mammouth

> Ok j&#39;ai une nouvelle question, qui m&#39;est venue en discutant sur un autre topic (comme un flash, une lumière aveuglante).
> 
> Ma question a ici plus de chances de rencontrer les cerveaux de CanardPC, dont celui d&#39;El Gringo (qui est proéminent) et du coup je la répercute :
> 
> Au moment de considérer la filiation d&#39;un type de jeu à travers le prisme console/PC, comment entrevoir la génération de machines de type Commodore 64, Amstrad CPC ou Amiga?
> 
> Merci.


le critére de différenciation entre console et pc(assez basique j&#39;en conviens), pour moi, c&#39;est est-ce qu&#39;il faut entrer une commande pour executer le jeu?

ce qui sera dur à faire si la machine ne supporte que les pads.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ma question a ici plus de chances de rencontrer les cerveaux de CanardPC, dont celui d&#39;El Gringo (qui est proéminent) et du coup je la répercute :
> 
> Au moment de considérer la filiation d&#39;un type de jeu à travers le prisme console/PC, comment entrevoir la génération de machines de type Commodore 64, Amstrad CPC ou Amiga?


Quand on en vient au fond de ta question, j&#39;ai bien envie de répondre : par derrière. Si tu as d&#39;autres questions, mon proéminent cerveau aura toujours une réponse. La même, certes, mais toujours adéquate en fin de compte.

----------


## Newman

C&#39;est la réponse que j&#39;attendais. Pour une jeune âme en formation telle la mienne, l&#39;aplomb avec lequel tu affrontes les problèmes existenciels les plus confondants est pour moi source d&#39;apaisement. Parfois, je me demande si notre complicité intellectuelle naissante ne prend pas déjà des proportions prématurément importantes. Ne brusquons rien, El Gringo.

----------


## El Gringo

C&#39;est marrant, je n&#39;arrive pas à imaginer que tu ne puisses pas ressembler à ton avatar. Pas pour la corpulence, pour l&#39;expression...

----------


## space_mammouth

c&#39;est sympa ca vu la tronche qu&#39;il se paie! on dirait le mec qui vend l&#39;adn de dinosaure dans jurassic park.

----------


## Newman

> c&#39;est sympa ca vu la tronche qu&#39;il se paie! on dirait le mec qui vend l&#39;adn de dinosaure dans jurassic park.


Oui, c&#39;est moi. Enfin c&#39;est lui. De manière moins anecdotique, il incarne Newman dans Seinfeld, un pote de Kramer.

----------


## El Gringo

Te rends-tu compte que je ne peux pas plus répondre à ta question qu&#39;imaginer comment elles te viennent à l&#39;esprit ? Non seulement je ne comprends rien à ce que tu racontes, mais je ne pourrais même pas écrire aussi bien que toi si je m&#39;appliquais. Tout ce que je peux te dire, c&#39;est par derrière. Je me sens si proche de Tarace que ça me donne envie d&#39;acheter une méthode assimil d&#39;argot gitan et de beugler une chanson paillarde en rotant. J&#39;espère que tu as assez d&#39;éléments pour ton expérience parce que je n&#39;ai plus le temps de jouer au cobaye maintenant.

----------


## Newman

A aucun moment je n&#39;ai souhaité te mettre dans l&#39;embarras, El Gringo. Je n&#39;ai pas plus imaginé que mon empressement à faire évoluer notre relation puisse t&#39;être ainsi difficilement supportable. Je conserverai jalousement la trace de nos brefs échanges épistolaires autour de la grande et passionnante question du jeu, comme autant de fragments d&#39;une complicité intellectuelle certes avortée mais d&#39;une envergure à ce jour pour moi inédite. Quelque part, j&#39;ai sans doute commis une erreur. Désolé. Bonne nuit. Merci.

----------


## El Gringo

T&#39;es meilleur en français qu&#39;en psychologie. Si j&#39;avais voulu éviter de passer pour un con, je t&#39;aurais pas répondu...

----------


## George Sable

Gringo il est amoureux, gringo il est amoureux  ::siffle::

----------


## Newman

il est payday?

----------


## George Sable

Fuck yeah  ::w00t::   Encore plus que Finsh, c&#39;est dire.

----------


## El Gringo

> il est payday?


Par derriè... Ah non j&#39;ai compris cette fois, et c&#39;est non.

PS: George, demain à la première heure t&#39;es convoqué sous mon bureau.

----------


## finsh

> Fuck yeah   Encore plus que Finsh, c&#39;est dire.


what ?  ::o: 
Qu&#39;apprend-je sur ma seskualité ?

----------


## spongebong

> what ? 
> Qu&#39;apprend-je sur ma seskualité ?


c&#39;est bon tout le monde est au courant...surtout moi   :B):

----------


## finsh

Ah oui, sinon j&#39;avais une question sur pe... non rien   ::cry:: 




> c&#39;est bon tout le monde est au courant...surtout moi


je te prirais de ne rien révéler, surtout pas devant georges   ::siffle::

----------


## Castor

> Putain Sable, c&#39;est la dernière fois que tu transformes un topic CPC en topic à flood.
> Le prochain qui floode sur ce topic, c&#39;est ban direct. Et si c&#39;est un newseur, c&#39;est retrait sur salaire.


  ::w00t::

----------


## finsh

> 


Gloire à georges au plus haut des cieux   ::siffle::

----------


## George Sable

Faudrait déjà que je sois payé  ::|:

----------


## Newman

Ce n&#39;est pas beaucoup plus grave. Moi aussi je travaille, dans la solitude du léger vrombissement de ventilateurs. C&#39;est ainsi que nous recherchons parfois de l&#39;intimité là où il ne devrait pas y en avoir. Rien de répréhensible. Mon Bip vient de sonner, me rappelant aux besoins de la réalité. So long.

----------


## finsh

Vous voulez des calins les gars ? :gay:

----------


## El Gringo

Pas de calins ici, des questions, merci.

----------


## Castor

> Pas de calins ici, des questions, merci.


C&#39;en était une...   ::happy2::  

Je me permets de recopier ici ma question posée dans le topic CPC155, comme ça vous y répondez si vous voulez et je ne me prends pas un vent. Attention question à 1 dollar :

Concernant le choix de mise en forme des titres de jeux : lettres blanches sur fond blanc avec contour rouge, et dessous un sous-titre plus gros, lettres grasses et noires... En feuilletant rapidement, avec le reflexe humain de ne lire que les titres, on tilte sur le sous-titre uniquement. Moi par exemple, en feuilletant, je me suis arrêté sur "Mon royaume pour une saucisse". Je croyais que c&#39;était un jeu.

Ma question est : est-ce un choix de mise en forme hors-normes volontaire ? J&#39;élargis même en vous demandant si vous avez votre mot à dire sur la maquette ou alors vous faites que les articles et osef du reste ?

----------


## El Gringo

Je ne peux pas répondre à la place de ceux qui ont fait la maquette, mais on a des gabarits et on monte nos pages comme on veut du moment qu&#39;on les respecte. Après, si "mon royaume pour une saucisse" est plus visible que le nom du jeu, c&#39;est pas plus mal.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J&#39;ai plusieurs questions sérieuses.

Qu&#39;en est il du prochain HS, vous êtes vous décidé sur le sujet ?

Aurons nous droit à un compte rendu du sondage réalisé avant l&#39;été, si oui vers quelle date ?

Une question qui peut paraitre impertinente mais que je trouve intéressante après 155 numéros, comment se porte canard PC aujourd&#39;hui, êtes vous satisfait des ventes, mieux que prévu ou moins bien, des objectifs réalisés, des regrets ?

----------


## Niklaos

> Aurons nous droit à un compte rendu du sondage réalisé avant l&#39;été, si oui vers quelle date ?


Ben normalement non comme d&#39;hab&#39; :P
Comme toujours il vont juste dire "Merci d&#39;avoir tous repondus comme des pigeons mais on peut rien vous dire" !

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah les résumés des sondages je peux les faire rien qu&#39;en fixant les enveloppes à 3 ou 4 mètres.

Vous êtes un Homme de 24 ans en moyenne, vous trouvez le journal généralement très satisfaisant, surtout les news, et vous aimeriez relire les anciens plus souvent.
Vous ne lisez quasiment que Canard PC, vous être raisonnablement bien équipé (une génération de retard, pas plus), avec une connexion ADSL.
Vous faites lire votre CPC à 4 personnes et vous comptez vous abonner.

Concernant les ventes du journal, je crois pouvoir révéler qu&#39;elles connaissent une croissance sans précédent et qu&#39;un paquet des couillons qui nous disaient morts-nés doivent se mordre les doigts. Bon en même temps, c&#39;est pas encore suffisant pour qu&#39;on puisse faire quatre repas par jour, alors à votre bon coeur...

----------


## Goji

Quatre repas par jour ? Si ça c&#39;est pas de la gourmandise…

----------


## Djal

> Concernant les ventes du journal, je crois pouvoir révéler qu&#39;elles connaissent une croissance sans précédent et qu&#39;un paquet des couillons qui nous disaient morts-nés doivent se mordre les doigts.


Ah voilà une bonne nouvelle :canard   ::ninja::  

Question:

est ce que le destin tragique de Gaming vous freiné dans vos ambitions sur le canard?

----------


## Niklaos

> Concernant les ventes du journal, je crois pouvoir révéler qu&#39;elles connaissent une croissance sans précédent et qu&#39;un paquet des couillons qui nous disaient morts-nés doivent se mordre les doigts. Bon en même temps, c&#39;est pas encore suffisant pour qu&#39;on puisse faire quatre repas par jour, alors à votre bon coeur...


Par contre c&#39;est vraiment super que les ventes suivent la courbe de ton indice de masse corporelle  ::lol::

----------


## Castor

> Nous ce qu&#39;on veut c&#39;est un resumé un vrais avec des statistiques et tout ! Un peu comme un compte rendu de site Xiti !


  ::happy2::  Histoire que CPC ait payé une étude et que tous les concurrents profitent des résultats ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> est ce que le destin tragique de Gaming vous freiné dans vos ambitions sur le canard?



Euh, non, je ne crois pas, parce que les chefs en lançant le mag&#39; ont eu l&#39;intelligence de jouer la modestie et la prudence plutôt que le papier glacé je me la pète.
Gaming et CPC, ce n&#39;est pas du tout le même monde en fait.

----------


## Niklaos

> Histoire que CPC ait payé une étude et que tous les concurrents profitent des résultats ?


A mon avis ils ont pas payés grand chose :P
Et je ne vois pas ce que ca donne aux concurrents de savoir qui sont les lecteurs de CPC vu que c&#39;est pas leur lecteurs ...

Enfin de toute facon faut attendre la reponse de boulon. Allons nous avoir un jour un vrais compte rendu du sondage qui nous concerne ??!!

PS : J&#39;aime bien les statistiques et les tableaux excel !

----------


## Castor

> A mon avis ils ont pas payés grand chose :P
> Et je ne vois pas ce que ca donne aux concurrents de savoir qui sont les lecteurs de CPC vu que c&#39;est pas leur lecteurs ...


Si j&#39;étais business man, je verrais ça comme une étude de marché chez le concurrent, et de précieuses infos sur "ce qui leur plaît" et donc "comment les implémenter mieux que CanardPC et ainsi leur piquer ses lecteurs". Surtout si j&#39;ai beaucoup plus de moyens.

----------


## O.Boulon

Réponse de Casque : non, c&#39;est de l&#39;information commerciale et ça doit rester sous le coup du secret. Ou du cou ou du coût ou je sais pas quoi.

SInon, il y aura bien un résumé dans l&#39;édito.

En plus, je ne comprends pas bien ce que ça peut vous faire de voir des stats de ce genre...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> En plus, je ne comprends pas bien ce que ça peut vous faire de voir des stats de ce genre...


Bah ma mémoire n&#39;est pas parfaite mais savoir les rubriques qui plaisent plus ou moins, s&#39;il y a une ou deux rubrique que les lecteurs aimeraient voir en plus, des trucs de ce genre.

Bon on va me dire que c&#39;est justement fait pour modifier le canard en conséquence et que je le verrai bien par moi même   ::mellow::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Par contre c&#39;est vraiment super que les ventes suivent la courbe de ton indice de masse corporelle


Ah bah j&#39;avais cru lire que Boulon était au régime, dit pas de conneries !  ::w00t::  

Y avait pas un concours avec ce truc d&#39;ailleurs ? Je crois qu&#39;j&#39;ai gagné une config&#39; toute neuve via matériel.net :P

----------


## TheToune

> Concernant les ventes du journal, je crois pouvoir révéler qu&#39;elles connaissent une croissance sans précédent et qu&#39;un paquet des couillons qui nous disaient morts-nés doivent se mordre les doigts. Bon en même temps, c&#39;est pas encore suffisant pour qu&#39;on puisse faire quatre repas par jour, alors à votre bon coeur...


Je vais vous aider à vous en rapprocher un peu en renouvellant mon abbonnement ...
En tout cas super content que ça marche.

Sinon questions puisque c&#39;est le topic :

Avez vous conscience qu&#39;avec des lettres de fin d&#39;abbonement aussi marrantes que celle que j&#39;ai reçu les gens n&#39;allaient se réabbonner que 6 mois, histoire de recevoir la prochaine lettre plus rapidement ?   ::ninja::  

Si le journal marche c&#39;est super, mais est ce que vous avez des difficultés de reconnaissance auprés des dev/confreres etc due à l&#39;absence de grosse structure derriere vous où à votre "impartialité" ? Genre ne pas recevoir tous les communiqué de presse et invitation où les preview de jeu de certains dev etc ???
Et si oui, je veut des noms   ::ninja::  !!!

----------


## dr.doki

Question : Comptez-vous changer le format du mag, comme pour les numéros spéciaux offert dans certaines boutiques de jeux vidéo (comme le spécial Burning Crusade ou Soldner il y a quelques années) ?

Omar t&#39;es vraiment gros ? et au sujet des fioles de spermes dédicacées c&#39;est combien la fiole ? J&#39;ai une copine qui cherche un géniteur !

----------


## Guest

> et au sujet des fioles de spermes dédicacées c&#39;est combien la fiole ? J&#39;ai une copine qui cherche un géniteur !


5 euros le litre.

----------


## dr.doki

Celle d&#39;omar Boulon !?

----------


## O.Boulon

Notre format va très bien merci, contrairement à moi il n&#39;a pas eu besoin de perdre de poids.

Pour les fioles de spermes je recommande de sonder l&#39;estomac de Gringo.

----------


## Wazatiste

> Pour les fioles de spermes je recommande de sonder l&#39;estomac de Gringo.


Nitro est passé à la rédac ?   ::XD::

----------


## Djal

> Pour les fioles de spermes je recommande de sonder l&#39;estomac de Gringo.


Houuch direct au top 1 de la réponse hardcore du forum   ::o:  

Y&#39;a d&#39;la signature à faire là !

----------


## Threanor

> et au sujet des fioles de spermes dédicacées c&#39;est combien la fiole ? J&#39;ai une copine qui cherche un géniteur !


ça peut être gratuit si la livraison se fait in vivo et que la demoiselle le vaut bien.
bon c&#39;est fini la vulgarité, on revient aux vraies questions existentielles.
Plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## Niklaos

> Pour les fioles de spermes je recommande de sonder l&#39;estomac de Gringo.


Si j&#39;etais toi je m&#39;auto insulterais avant de m&#39;auto ban pour vulgaritée abusive :P
Parceque perso je suis choqué par des propos aussi crues alors que tout les lecteurs du forum n&#39;ont pas 18 ans (je pense au jeune Ackbar par exemple)

Juste un truc si on peut pas tout savoir, vous pouvez nous donner le %age de joueurs de MMORPG parmis les lecteurs ?  ::):

----------


## Chan

> ...
> En plus, je ne comprends pas bien ce que ça peut vous faire de voir des stats de ce genre...


Exact ! on s&#39;en tamponne comme du tout premier slip à franges de Casque.   ::XD::  
Par contre savoir si vous compter faire évoluer certaines rubriques ou en créer de nouvelles suivant les résultats, ou si c&#39;est simplement une enquête informative ; là je  dis OUI.

----------


## NitroG42

*Ca vous fait quoi de savoir* (a rayer si vous saviez pas, mais la question marche quand même, c-l-b-de-thréanor)* que dead rising va peut être bien être annoncé sur pc ?*




> Nitro est passé à la rédac ?


et au passage, bien qu&#39;on arrête les hs, merci, mais non.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Si le journal marche c&#39;est super, mais est ce que vous avez des difficultés de reconnaissance auprés des dev/confreres etc due à l&#39;absence de grosse structure derriere vous où à votre "impartialité" ? Genre ne pas recevoir tous les communiqué de presse et invitation où les preview de jeu de certains dev etc ???


Ca c&#39;est une question intéressante.

Sinon pour vous faire de la pub certains ont peut être déjà pensé mais ceux qui jettent les anciens numeros peuvent les laisser dans les salles d&#39;attente genre medecins. Je vois faire les clients (oui faut plus dire patient) ils prennent n&#39;importe quoi en général, pas forcément selon leurs intérêts, et pouf ils peuvent tomber sur la révélation de leur vie (s&#39;ils sont connus et qu&#39;ils prennent voici ca compte pas).

Si c&#39;est une idée pourrie, j&#39;en tirerai les conclusions qui s&#39;imposent en me retirant définitivement des salles d&#39;attente.

----------


## Marty

Moi je me demandais pourquoi Bioshock, il était pu dans le Top jeux rédac ?!  ::cry::  
C&#39;est horrib&#39; !

Edit : C&#39;est ptetre car il y resterait trop longtemps...  ::):

----------


## lwan

ok j&#39;ai une question :

pourquoi sur les screenshots du test de bioshock la vie et le plasmide sont à donf et les armes aussi ? je suis déçu ! déçu déçu déçu je suis déçu

----------


## O.Boulon

Hein ?
Parce que je suis bon ?


Sinon, pour le Top 10, c&#39;est un bug temporaire qui attendra le retour de vacances de Couille pour être réglé.

Et concernant, le floodage des salles d&#39;attentes à coup de vieux numéros, c&#39;est brillant, d&#39;ailleurs je fais la même chose.

----------


## Niklaos

> Hein ?
> Parce que je suis bon ?
> Sinon, pour le Top 10, c&#39;est un bug temporaire qui attendra le retour de vacances de Couille pour être réglé.
> 
> Et concernant, le floodage des salles d&#39;attentes à coup de vieux numéros, c&#39;est brillant, d&#39;ailleurs je fais la même chose.


Non pas parceque t&#39;es bon mais parceque t&#39;es un No-Life :P

Sinon y&#39;a des Xp a gagner avec les Vieux canards chez le medecin ? Enfin si c&#39;est non c&#39;est normal. Je vois pas trop comment faire pour prouver qu&#39;on a laissé nos CPC dans une sale d&#39;attente je vais laiser les 3 derniers pour mon RDV de la semaine prochaine ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Serait temps que tu surveilles ton ton jeune homme.
Les familiarités avec les gens de droite, j&#39;ai du mal.

----------


## Marty

> ok j&#39;ai une question :
> 
> pourquoi sur les screenshots du test de bioshock la vie et le plasmide sont à donf et les armes aussi ? je suis déçu ! déçu déçu déçu je suis déçu


Le pire je trouve c&#39;est que sur certain screenshot, ya la fleche de quete.   ::ninja::

----------


## space_mammouth

> Serait temps que tu surveilles ton ton jeune homme.
> Les familiarités avec les gens de droite, j&#39;ai du mal.


mais c&#39;est ca qu&#39;on appelle "l&#39;ouverture" et ca plait beaucoup aux gens alors soyez urbain monsieur boulon.

----------


## Niklaos

> Serait temps que tu surveilles ton ton jeune homme.
> Les familiarités avec les gens de droite, j&#39;ai du mal.


Pas de politique sur les forum on a dit !


Spoiler Alert! 


Et puis t&#39;es pas serieux ... je suis pas de droite je suis de centre

  :<_<: 

M&#39;en fin je surveille mon thon promis chtit Boulon !

----------


## Castor

> pourquoi sur les screenshots du test de bioshock la vie et le plasmide sont à donf et les armes aussi ? je suis déçu ! déçu déçu déçu je suis déçu


D&#39;ailleurs ce sont ces mêmes screenshots qui sont en anglais... Alors screens éditeurs ou cheat ?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Marty

> D&#39;ailleurs ce sont ces mêmes screenshots qui sont en anglais... Alors screens éditeurs ou cheat ?


Cheat, quelle question...

 ::lol::

----------


## O.Boulon

ah ah !

Ca c&#39;est la faute de booboo qui a pas dû aimé les screenshots que j&#39;ai pris ou qui désapprouve mon approche "plus c&#39;est sombre, mieux c&#39;est en matière de maquette".

----------


## Marty

> Ca c&#39;est la faute de booboo qui a pas dû aimé les screenshots que j&#39;ai pris ou qui désapprouve mon approche "plus c&#39;est sombre, mieux c&#39;est en matière de maquette".


Rejeter la faute sur les autres...
On frôle le ridicule  :<_<:  

 ::ninja::

----------


## TheToune

J&#39;ai eu mes resultats sanguins ce matin   ::mellow::   ... Je vais probablement devoir entreprendre un régime   :<_<:  .

Est ce que ca me donne le droit à une réduction sur l&#39;abonnement au titre de "copain de régime avec Mr Boulon" ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Djal

Ca se trouve ils ont jamais eu le jeu entre les mains, ils ont piqué leurs photos dans un magazine d&#39;une obscure region chinoise. Hop scanage d&#39;image, blah blah sur le jeu avec l&#39;aide du press kit et des tests trouvé un peu partout sur le net et hop! Scandaleux.

ce qui m&#39;a mis la puce à l&#39;oreille c&#39;est ça 




> Hein ?
> Parce que je suis bon ?

----------


## Marty

Le plus honteux sur le test de bioshock, sa reste le screen-shot à coté de la note du jeu. Nan mais foutre un screen avec BD agressif sans avoir perdu de vie, ni d&#39;eve et en plus une mitraillette avec 931 munitions perforantes c&#39;est du foutage de guelle ! Et en plus je lis qu&#39;il peut nous manquer des munitions et qu&#39;il y a un petit coté survival dans Bioshock ! C&#39;est pour vous dire ! 

 ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

> mon approche "plus c&#39;est sombre, mieux c&#39;est en matière de maquette".


Copain !
Ça me fait penser qu’on n’a pas trop vu de copies d’écran de la rédaction.

----------


## NitroG42

Question, est-ce que ca sera possible (maintenant tout de suite ou dans le futur), que les membres de canardplus aient le droit à des accès exclusifs à des jeux grâce a des clés beta.
En fait là je prend exemple sur incrysis, ainsi qu&#39;un certain nombre de fan site sur crysis (ca vient d&#39;arriver), qui, grâce a un partenariat avec ign, aura des clés gratuites pour (certains) de ses membres
Alors bon crysis je pense psa, mais est-ce que dans le futur, cette possibilité serait envisagées, où y a pas de risques et la réponse est donc par derrière ?

(j&#39;ai réussi à faire marrer plusieurs filles avec ca aujourd&#39;hui, ca marche du tonnerre, merci Gringo  :;):  )

----------


## Guest

> Question, est-ce que ca sera possible (maintenant tout de suite ou dans le futur), que les membres de canardplus aient le droit à des accès exclusifs à des jeux grâce a des clés beta.
> En fait là je prend exemple sur incrysis, ainsi qu&#39;un certain nombre de fan site sur crysis (ca vient d&#39;arriver), qui, grâce a un partenariat avec ign, aura des clés gratuites pour (certains) de ses membres


Le favoritisme, c&#39;est le mal.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Question, est-ce que ca sera possible (maintenant tout de suite ou dans le futur), que les membres de canardplus aient le droit à des accès exclusifs à des jeux grâce a des clés beta.
> En fait là je prend exemple sur incrysis, ainsi qu&#39;un certain nombre de fan site sur crysis (ca vient d&#39;arriver), qui, grâce a un partenariat avec ign, aura des clés gratuites pour (certains) de ses membres
> Alors bon crysis je pense psa, mais est-ce que dans le futur, cette possibilité serait envisagées, où y a pas de risques et la réponse est donc par derrière ?
> 
> (j&#39;ai réussi à faire marrer plusieurs filles avec ca aujourd&#39;hui, ca marche du tonnerre, merci Gringo  )


ah ouais tu trouverais ça cool que C+ s&#39;affilie avec IGN toi?
et ben... je suis sur que tu as un compte fileplanet+un compte gamekult toi

----------


## NitroG42

> Le favoritisme, c&#39;est le mal.


C&#39;est mal, sauf quand c&#39;est pour nous.

----------


## El Gringo

> Question, est-ce que ca sera possible (maintenant tout de suite ou dans le futur), que les membres de canardplus aient le droit à des accès exclusifs à des jeux grâce a des clés beta.


C&#39;est une idée intéressante, mais vu comme on a du mal pour se procurer des clés pour nous, on risque pas d&#39;en avoir en rab&#39; pour vous...

----------


## b0b0

El gringo n&#39;est il pas en fait le multi de couly vu son immense talent artistique qu&#39;il a, à plusieurs reprises montré ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> El gringo n&#39;est il pas en fait le multi de couly vu son immense talent artistique qu&#39;il a, à plusieurs reprises montré ?


Il t&#39;en reste un peu aux coins des lèvres.

----------


## NitroG42

> C&#39;est une idée intéressante, mais vu comme on a du mal pour se procurer des clés pour nous, on risque pas d&#39;en avoir en rab&#39; pour vous...


Vous faites pas des matchs de catch dans la boue à la redac pour vous départagez ?
Moi je parie que c&#39;est boulon qui gagne  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

Pour la question de thetoune sur les difficultés d&#39;accès à certaines présentations de jeux, ça arrive oui. Certaines personnes n&#39;apprécient pas vraiment l&#39;honnêteté avec laquelle on teste leurs déchets et nous le font bien sentir par la suite...
Et pour l&#39;idée de Yog-Sothoth de jeter ses CPC dans les salles d&#39;attente plutôt qu&#39;à la poubelle, elle est très bonne. Tout comme d&#39;abandonner ses vieux numéros dans un campus, un transport en commun ou de me désigner comme unique héritier. Merci.

----------


## Truhl

> ou de me désigner comme unique héritier. Merci.


Je vais en parler à mes grand-parents.

----------


## crazycow

> Tout comme d&#39;abandonner ses vieux numéros dans un campus, un transport en commun ou de me désigner comme unique héritier.


ca marche aussi pour le lachage de vieux numeros (2-3 numeros précédents) sur son lieu de travail (cybercafé....donc c&#39;est ciblé  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais crazycow y a sûrement plus de potentiels là  :;):  D&#39;ailleurs faut fréquenter les salles d&#39;attente quand même pour les laisser. Et la dernière fois que je suis allé chez le médecin... Joystick n&#39;existait pas encore alors bon...

----------


## NitroG42

Moi le créneau d&#39;âge de mon médecin et orthodontiste se situe entre 4 et 10 ans, et 50 à 80 ans, donc ca va pas trop

----------


## El Gringo

> Moi le créneau d&#39;âge de mon médecin et orthodontiste se situe entre 4 et 10 ans, et 50 à 80 ans, donc ca va pas trop


Et c&#39;est lequel le tiens alors ?  :P

----------


## Marty

> Et c&#39;est lequel le tiens alors ?  :P


  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour les enculeurs de mouche persuadés qu&#39;ils feraient Canard PC tellement mieux que nous et pour les autres, je signale que la présence de screens éditeurs dans les tests ou dans les à venir est une chose fréquente même chez nous.

Rien à voir avec de la feignantise ou le refus de bien faire son travail: quand à 3 heures du matin, en plein bouclage, à la relecture des PDF, une demi heure avant de rendre les épreuves à l&#39;imprimeur, on s&#39;aperçoit qu&#39;un screenshot trop sombre passe mal dans la maquette, il faut bien trouver une illustration de remplacement.

Ca serait super cool de recharger une sauvegarde, de prendre son temps pour se refaire un big daddy proprement et avec plaisir. Manque de bol, on a pas le temps, alors on prend une image éditeur pour éviter de gâcher deux semaines de travail d&#39;équipe.

----------


## b0b0

Moi je ferais de CPC un magajine bien mieux, je dis ça je dis rien

----------


## O.Boulon

Remarque, un b0b0 PC, ça serait sympa à faire : 64 pages d&#39;Anus! et de langospeak, je m&#39;engage direct comme correcteur.

----------


## space_mammouth

je sais pas si il y aurait beaucoup de clients.   ::happy2::

----------


## b0b0

> Remarque, un b0b0 PC, ça serait sympa à faire : 64 pages d&#39;Anus! et de langospeak, je m&#39;engage direct comme correcteur.


Je pourrais même faire des tests de jeu rien qu&#39;avec des plusuns  :B): 

tiens voici mon test de bioshock

+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1

ANUS PROUT +1 CACA 
+1/20

Configuration : 
un anus


Et je ferais aussi des chroniques de livre:


ça va cartonnay §

----------


## ducon

Arf. Il ne manque plus que b0b0 écrive dans la dÉsencyclopédie.

----------


## b0b0

> Arf. Il ne manque plus que b0b0 écrive dans la dÉsencyclopédie.


T&#39;inquiètes j&#39;ai une idée d&#39;article du tonerre.
Déjà je tiens un blog sur langocha, je raconte n&#39;importquoi, mais bon je vous donne pas le lien strop private joke  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

L’article sur b0b0 est d’ailleurs sous ma protection.  :B):

----------


## b0b0

> L’article sur b0b0 est d’ailleurs sous ma protection.


Il est en tout cas très bon   ::wub::  
j&#39;avais modifié deux trois trucs  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Plus que 30 minutes?

----------


## ducon

> j&#39;avais modifié deux trois trucs


Comme ça j’ai ton IP.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## NitroG42

La rédaction à t&#39;elle pour projet de kidnapper b0b0 pour lui crever les deux yeux ?
La communauté vous en serait reconnaissante au plus haut point.

----------


## b0b0

> La rédaction à t&#39;elle pour projet de kidnapper b0b0 pour lui crever les deux yeux ?
> La communauté vous en serait reconnaissante au plus haut point.


Même aveugle je continuerais à flooder

----------


## El Gringo

> Pour les enculeurs de mouche persuadés qu&#39;ils feraient Canard PC tellement mieux que nous et pour les autres, je signale que la présence de screens éditeurs dans les tests ou dans les à venir est une chose fréquente même chez nous.


Ouais enfin "fréquente" faut pas exagérer (surtout pour les tests), y&#39;en a qui savent faire leurs screenshots heureusement   ::ninja::  
Par contre bobo tu pourras continuer à flooder les yeux fermés mais t&#39;as un topic pour ça, ailleurs on te casse les bras. Et j&#39;anticipe ta réponse en signalant que si ça suffit pas pour t&#39;arrêter, il reste toujours le ban.

----------


## KikujiroTM

Allô la Rédaction ? Oui c&#39;est pour une question. Du flood ? Non mais quelle imagination...

C&#39;est une question qui s&#39;adresse à Ackboo, ou aux membres de la rédac&#39; ayant joué à Madden NFL 08 (la mise à jour de Madden NFL 07).

Je joue à Madden NFL 08 sur PC, et par curiosité j&#39;ai téléchargé la démo du même jeu sur Xbox 360. J&#39;ai trouvé la version console plus jolie (animation plus fluides et plus naturelles, public plus détaillé) et doté d&#39;un gameplay plus nerveux ou du moins plus rapide. J&#39;aimerai savoir ce qu&#39;en pense Ackboo ou les autres voilà merci. J&#39;ai fait court comme il reste que 30 minutes.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je joue à Madden NFL 08 sur PC, et par curiosité j&#39;ai téléchargé la démo du même jeu sur Xbox 360. J&#39;ai trouvé la version console plus jolie (animation plus fluides et plus naturelles, public plus détaillé) et doté d&#39;un gameplay plus nerveux ou du moins plus rapide. J&#39;aimerai savoir ce qu&#39;en pense Ackboo ou les autres voilà merci. J&#39;ai fait court comme il reste que 30 minutes.


Alors moi je m&#39;en branle, grave. Je pense qu&#39;ackboo n&#39;a pas testé la version 360, et que personne d&#39;autre ne joue à ce jeu pour son plaisir à la redac. Je verrai demain si ackboo a quelque chose à ajouter, si je pense à lui demander...

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Alors moi je m&#39;en branle, grave.


Pour une fois que je pose une question sérieuse   :<_<:

----------


## Truhl

> Remarque, un b0b0 PC, ça serait sympa à faire : 64 pages d&#39;Anus! et de langospeak, je m&#39;engage direct comme correcteur.



La révolution est en marche...  ::mellow::

----------


## Guest

> Remarque, un b0b0 PC, ça serait sympa à faire : 64 pages d&#39;Anus! et de langospeak, je m&#39;engage direct comme correcteur.


En fait c&#39;est un Metro un peu destroyed (mais pas tant que ça).

----------


## El Gringo

> Pour une fois que je pose une question sérieuse


Décidemment ça ne paye pas la franchise dans ce bas monde.   ::cry::   Je me fais chier à répondre et voilà comment on me remercie... Ah les lecteurs, c&#39;est plus ce que c&#39;était je vous dis ma bonne dame.

----------


## Marty

> Je me fais chier à répondre et voilà comment on me remercie...


Topic :   En réponse à Vos questions auxquelles on répondra *si on veut* ?

T&#39;as voulu, t&#39;aurais pas du.
On est tous des salops, c&#39;est bien connu.

----------


## Truhl

> Edit modo : pas compris la blague, mais compris que ça parlait politique. Ce qu&#39;il ne faut pas faire. Comme citer des images ou faire du bien à un chien.


Sisi, tu sors. De rien, ça fait plaisir d&#39;aider son prochain.


Sinon question à Boulon : Sur quoi est basé ton régime, j&#39;ai l&#39;impression que t&#39;as une santé qui te permette pas de faire n&#39;importe quoi niveau bouffe, et t&#39;as l&#39;air de prendre des médocs? Ou alors est-ce que ça a rien a voir et du coup, est-ce qu&#39;il est efficace ce régime? Parce que moi aussi, va falloir que je m&#39;y mette assez sérieux...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, j&#39;ai une intolérance au lactose ce qui m&#39;interdit le lait, le fromage, la charcuterie et une grande partie de la bouffe industrielle, en particullier tout ce qui est gâteaux, sinon je suis bon pour de la somnolence et des mots d&#39;estomac franchement douloureux, voire des vomissements et compagnie. Ce qui a toujours fait rire Gringo qui ne comprenait pas pourquoi je vomissais si souvent sans boire.
Alors dans mon régime, forcément, y a pas tout ça, même si aujourd&#39;hui grâce au lactase je peux me taper un bon milshake sans avoir à payer après.

Après faut voir que ce n&#39;est pas un régime lambda : il est adapté à mon métabolisme, à mon degré d&#39;activité et ma volonté. Il risque de ne pas avoir le même effet sur tout le monde et encore faut-il pouvoir le supporter.

Pour résumer, ça donne Six repas par jour, voir sept si je me réveille deux fois dans la nuit reposant quasi exclusivement sur de la viande blanche ou des Shake protéinés.
Rajoutez à ça, du poisson gras cru (thon ou saumon) à un repas pour avoir les bonnes graisses nécessaires au fonctionnement du corps, et si c&#39;est pas possible une cuillère à soupe d&#39;huile d&#39;olive, voire d&#39;huile de lin.
En ce qui concerne le sucre, c&#39;est bien simple : il n&#39;a pas sa place dans le coin. J&#39;en prend uniquement le matin sous forme de flocons d&#39;avoine à l&#39;eau chaude, 50 grammes maxi histoire d&#39;avoir mon énergie dans la journée. Il m&#39;arrive aussi d&#39;en prendre un pincée à mâcher avant ou après l&#39;entraînement.

Pas de fruit pour moi et encore moins de sucres rapide : le fructose est stocké dans le foie, alors que les sucres lents vont plutôt dans les muscles, par conséquent manger des fruits me refilerait une énergie dont mon corps ne pourrait disposer immédiatement. Sans compter que plus les sucres sont rapides et plus la résistance à l&#39;insuline se développe ce qui pour quelqu&#39;un qui cherche à perdre du gras tout en conservant sa masse musculaire est contre-productif. Je précise que mon métabolisme est extrêmement lent et que j&#39;ai besoin d&#39;une quantité d&#39;hydrates de carbones très faible pour fonctionner, ce n&#39;est pas le cas de tout le monde et je vous déconseille de vous lancer là dedans sans la supervision d&#39;un nutritionniste.

Je passe ma vie à bouffer des fibres et j&#39;enquille la salade, les épinards, les broccolis comme des chips, en bossant : ça lutte contre la sensation de faim et encore une fois, ça permet de diminuer la résistance à l&#39;insuline pour obtenir la meilleure réaction possible des muscles à l&#39;entraînement et au repas post entraînement.
Je bois environ 5 à 6 litres d&#39;eau par jour, beaucoup de thé vert aussi.
Pour activer mon métabolisme, je consomme énormement de piments et de poivre, ainsi que de la caféine sous forme de pilules. Encore une fois, je ne le conseille à personne, ça peut se révéler dangereux si vous avez une sensibilité ou des problèmes cardiaques. Moi, ça me rend juste incroyablement irrascible et aggressif, à votre grand dam comme à celui des mes collègues et de ma femme. Je prends aussi un complexe minéraux-vitamines histoire de ne pas me retrouver à court de quelques choses sans m&#39;en apercevoir, je rajoute du magnésium pour éviter les crampes et bien dormir.

J&#39;essaye de dormir au moins huit heures par nuit : le sommeil c&#39;est le moment où le corps fait le gros de sa petite chimie personnelle et par conséquent s&#39;en priver c&#39;est flinguer tous ses résultats.

Enfin, pièce maîtresse du truc, je m&#39;entraîne de manière extrêmement intense six jours sur sept, en salle de musculation en répartissant les groupes musculaires sur la semaine.

Je le répète encore une fois, je ne suis pas un exemple à suivre, si vous entreprenez un régime, vous devez impérativement consulter un spécialiste qui évaluera votre état et vos besoins.

----------


## Tink

Spoiler Alert! 


 O. Boulon: je plains ta femme 

  ::ninja::

----------


## Djal

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  O. Boulon: je plains ta femme


Ha mince j&#39;ai déjà ma réponse à la question que je me posais :/

Bon je la pose quand même parceque le peuple a le droit de savoir !

Question : c&#39;est lequel parmis vous qui n&#39;est plus puceau ?


PS: pshiit pshiit je viens de mettre du produit anti réponse impliquant un quelconque membre feminin de ma famille ou de mes proches

----------


## Djal

putain ce bide   ::unsure::

----------


## ducon

> Question : c&#39;est lequel parmi vous qui n&#39;est plus puceau ?


Moi.

----------


## Djal

> Moi.


Merci de ton soutiens... Mais vu la prestation, je m&#39;autoban 

:mecquisenfonce

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

@ Boulon : Et t&#39;as le temps de suivre pareil régime tout en bossant dans la presse, vidéoludique de sucroit ?

Respect   :;):

----------


## KikujiroTM

Et sinon pour Madden 08 ?

----------


## b0b0

Omg mais c&#39;est horrible !

----------


## El Gringo

> Et sinon pour Madden 08 ?


T&#39;as un élément de réponse à la page précédente, et peut-être plus quand ackboo reviendra bosser après sa maladie.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> T&#39;as un élément de réponse à la page précédente, et peut-être plus quand ackboo reviendra bosser après sa maladie.


Bien j&#39;attends...mais pas trop longtemps il me reste que 30 minutes...

----------


## Truhl

> This is Sparta...



 ::mellow::  Oh la vache, le régime...

----------


## Rédé

Tu m&#39;étonnes.
Après avoir lu la moitié du post, j&#39;ai commencé à suffoquer, des gouttes ont perlé sur mon front, mes mains sont devenues moites et tremblantes...
Un bon paquet de haribo suivi d&#39;un café-clope et... rhhaaaa ça va mieux. Vais me finir aux treets tiens.
Enfin, moi je dis respect Monsieur Boulon.

----------


## El Gringo

Le pire dans tout ça, c&#39;est qu&#39;il ressemble au bonhomme d&#39;Haribo...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Justification logique


Ah parce qu&#39;en plus vous vous sentez obligés de vous justifier à ce genre d&#39;attaque ignoble ?

Par contre le régime punaise. Et pourquoi tant d&#39;entrainement musculaire ?! C&#39;est lourd une contrebasse et des fringues en lanière de cuir mais quand même...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Les écoute pas Boulon, la beauté est dans l&#39;oeil de l&#39;amant.

----------


## Truhl

> Les écoute pas Boulon, la beauté est dans l&#39;oeil de l&#39;amant.


Pédale.


P.S.:  ::ninja::

----------


## jeanba

Question complètement HS
Chers rédacteur de CPC, quand pensez vous publier la critique d&#39;Opposing fronts ?

----------


## KikujiroTM

Et pour Madden 08 ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

El Gringo travaille-t&#39;il toujours habillé en carotte, or a-t&#39;il gagné le privilège de travailler en costume de lapin rose maintenant ?

----------


## leroliste

Je reve, ou boulon a le meme regime alimentaire qu&#39;un ELFE???

Boulon est un nelfe euh, boulon est un nelfe euh, boulon est un nelfe euh!!!!!

/e continue a declamer ces paroles tres fort, en tournant en rond.

----------


## El Gringo

> El Gringo travaille-t&#39;il toujours habillé en carotte, or a-t&#39;il gagné le privilège de travailler en costume de lapin rose maintenant ?


Nan maintenant je me déguise en con, c&#39;est plus discret.
Et pour l&#39;obsédé du Madden, la réponse de l&#39;intéressé est "j&#39;en sais rien, chuis hétéro moi".
Pas de quoi.

----------


## dr.doki

> Nan maintenant je me déguise en con, c&#39;est plus discret.
> Et pour l&#39;obsédé du Madden, la réponse de l&#39;intéressé est "j&#39;en sais rien, chuis hétéro moi".
> Pas de quoi.


C&#39;est comme répondre, "c&#39;est comme les piles alcalines, ça marche mieux quand il y a du vent !"

C&#39;est qui le plus junky de l&#39;équipe ? et la preuve ?

----------


## Niklaos

> Nan maintenant je me déguise en con, c&#39;est plus discret.


Ouais et puis même sur le forum tu te fond mieux dans la foule de posteurs :P

Mais bon moi j&#39;ai pas besoins de deguisement suis deguisé en con a la naissance plus classe !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je souhaite passer mon permis, vous connaissez un Gifleur-Ecole pas loin de chez moi ?

----------


## KikujiroTM

Et sinon pour Madden 08 ?

----------


## pseudoridicule

Quel est l&#39;age moyen de la rédaction (en enlevant Ackoo, Fish et Casque qui sont trop vieux)? En parlant de ça, quel est votre plat préféré?

----------


## Taloche

À quand la délocalisation de la rédac en Asie ?

----------


## Niklaos

> À quand la délocalisation de la rédac en Asie ?


Déja le cas reste plus que le siege a Paris tout les articles sont sous traités ...

D&#39;ou le bouclage 1 semaine avant !

----------


## El Gringo

> Et sinon pour Madden 08 ?


Regarde quatre réponses avant.

----------


## Goji

Que pensez-vous de la théorie de Schrödinger appliquée à un jeu en cours de développement ?

----------


## Guest

> Que pensez-vous de la théorie de Schrödinger appliquée à un jeu en cours de développement ?


Ca marche et ça marche pas.

----------


## b0b0

> Ca marche et ça marche pas.


nan ça dépend

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> nan ça dépend


Faut voir.

----------


## Goji

> Faut voir.


ou pas !

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Il est où ce courrier des lecteurs au fait ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Il est où ce courrier des lecteurs au fait ?


DTC!
Héhéhé, oui l&#39;hopital la charité tout ça.


Et sinon pour Madden 08 ?

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Et sinon pour Madden 08 ?


Voleur.

Et sinon pour Madden 08 ?

----------


## jofission

> Pour activer mon métabolisme, je consomme énormement de piments et de poivre, ainsi que de la caféine sous forme de pilules. Encore une fois, je ne le conseille à personne, ça peut se révéler dangereux si vous avez une sensibilité ou des problèmes cardiaques.


Ptun j&#39;avais jamais réalisé que les piments, poivres et autres harissa que je m&#39;enfile pouvaient augmenter mon métabolisme. Je pensais juste que ça me brulait le cul.   ::ninja::  


Heu sinon ça picole à la rédac ? Vous finissez les bouclages bourrés ou bien tous les vendredis soirs ou les jours d&#39;anniversaire vous vous mettez minables ???   ::ninja::

----------


## Marty

C&#39;est quoi ce flood !   ::o:  

Sinon je repose ma question dont une réponse avait été donné mais que la réponse elle a pas changé la question puisque la réponse qui été "couille est en vac" n&#39;est plus d&#39;actualié :

Pourquoi il y a pu Bioshock dans le Top 10 ?   ::mellow::  

Parceque couille il a pas que sa à foutre ? Bon...   ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

Haa faut l&#39;activer son métabolisme §

je savais pas

----------


## Guest

Pourquoi Chouchou? Depuis que je me pose cette question, mes nuits sont perturbées, je n&#39;arrive plus à travailler, plus à manger, et je gagne tous les jours au loto. Que faire?

----------


## b0b0

haha t&#39;es philosophe maintenant, bien fait c&#39;est pire

----------


## Guest

> haha t&#39;es philosophe maintenant, bien fait c&#39;est pire


Non, physicien (enfin, dans quelques années  :B): )

----------


## b0b0

> Non, physicien (enfin, dans quelques années )


de toute façon langochieur c&#39;est mieux  :B):

----------


## Guest

HAHAHAHA je préférais chouchou pour le côté mystérieux (enfin, surtout parce que je pigeais pas le pourquoi), mais philosophe c&#39;est totalement faux, j&#39;apprécie.

 :^_^:

----------


## b0b0

> HAHAHAHA je préférais chouchou pour le côté mystérieux (enfin, surtout parce que je pigeais pas le pourquoi), mais philosophe c&#39;est totalement faux, j&#39;apprécie.


Tu peux être aussi devenir un philosophe chouchou, mais là faut, non rien

----------


## Guest

Pourquoi Sylvine il aime l&#39;arbitre? Le jeu de mot est-il trop subtil?




> Tu peux être aussi devenir un philosophe chouchou, mais là faut, non rien


S&#39;toi ouais.

----------


## b0b0

> Pourquoi Sylvine il aime l&#39;arbitre?


oui mais les grosses

----------


## Sylvine

Ma question:
Pourquoi Oni et b0b0 ne sont-ils toujours pas bannis definitivement de ce forum?

----------


## Guest

> Ma question:
> Pourquoi Oni et b0b0 ne sont-ils toujours pas bannis definitivement de ce forum?


Parce que je <strike>suis</strike> j&#39;étais le chouchou !

----------


## b0b0

De toute façon sylvine avec un pseudo de fille faut pas s&#39;étonner

----------


## Sylvine

> De toute façon sylvine avec un pseudo de fille faut pas s&#39;étonner


Oui mais moi j&#39;edite pas mes messages.
 ::siffle::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Parceque le flood est interdit, mais seulement aux cons, qui représentent 90% de ce forum je le rappelle et sûrement 99% des lecteurs de canard.

Ah ! ah ! :nelson:

----------


## El Gringo

Que personne ne floode ! Ceci est un hold-up de la modération. Restez tranquilles et il ne vous sera fait aucun mal.

----------


## NitroG42

Alors world in conflict, c&#39;est le bioshock du rts ?




_oh my god c&#39;était un piège !!_

----------


## Jolaventur

question 

Thréanor dort&#39;il avec un mac mini sous son oreiller

Gringo est&#39;il  murgé tous les soirs ou juste un soir sur deux 

pourquoi Boulon est&#39;il aussi méchant 


voilà ce sera tout pour ce soir

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> pourquoi Boulon est&#39;il aussi méchant


parce que, mais parce que !!  ::o: ranginarouge:

----------


## Jolaventur

> parce que, mais parce que !! ranginarouge:


facile hein 

j&#39;ai tendu les fesses pour me faire empapaouter  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> pourquoi Boulon est&#39;il aussi méchant


Cele-là elle est facile : Monsieur Boulon ne trouve plus de Dapper Dan depuis des années. Obligé de mettre du vulgaire Pento sur ses cheveux il n&#39;en décolère pas.

----------


## jofission

Le canard est-il soluble dans la Téquila ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Avez vous choisi le thème du prochain HS ?

----------


## Threanor

> Avez vous choisi le thème du prochain HS ?


Hardware il me semble.

----------


## jofission

Avec une preview sur la future génération de CG ???? En espérant que ces dernières ne prennent pas 5 cm de plus que les actuelles.   ::ninja::

----------


## jofission

Au fait pourquoi le canard ne tient pas debout ? Dans mes chiottes dés que je veux le mettre dans cette position, il s&#39;effondre sur lui même et ça fait bourdel. Y&#39;aurait pas moyen d&#39;épaissir le papier ou bien de mettre une sorte de gel qui durcit sur la couverture ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> de mettre une sorte de gel qui durcit sur la couverture ?



ce post contient un message subliminal 
saurez vous le retrouver

----------


## b0b0

> Hardware il me semble.


  ::unsure::  dommage

----------


## Arseur

> Au fait pourquoi le canard ne tient pas debout ? Dans mes chiottes dés que je veux le mettre dans cette position, il s&#39;effondre sur lui même et ça fait bourdel. Y&#39;aurait pas moyen d&#39;épaissir le papier ou bien de mettre une sorte de gel qui durcit sur la couverture ?


Astuce ! Un coup de scotch (le papier qui colle, hein, la boisson tu te la gardes pour après) de part et d&#39;autre de la reliure pour la renforcer, à la limite fous-y une baguette ou un crayon... éwala, c&#39;est bonheur, ça tient debout CMB !

----------


## jofission

Ouais au quai, mais bonjour l&#39;effort et les moyens à mettre en place. Moa quand je me lève le matin, j&#39;ai autre chose à penser qu&#39;au bricolage. Faut déjà que je passe le cap de la harissa et autres piments.   ::ninja::

----------


## Rédé

Tiens au fait, des news de maître TaRace et de Ivan ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tiens au fait, des news de maître TaRace et de Ivan ?


Tarace est joueur de guittare itinérant now

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Moi, Moi ! j&#39;ai une question pour les têtes pensantes de Canard PC !

Ayant acheté mon premier numéro de CPC samedi matin, j&#39;ai eu le plaisir de le <strike>lire</strike> dévorer tout le week end.

Et j&#39;ai été étonné de trouver de la publicité dedans, alors rien du tout par rapport à la masse des revues ou journaux on est d&#39;accord, et rien qui ne remette en cause votre indépendance mais voilà, je m&#39;y attendais pas, même si je me doute que c&#39;est vital.

Donc voilà(enfin) ma question : Si demain vous enlevez toute la pub du journal à combien je dois acheter le prochain numéro ?

(Fidèle au titre du Topic, vous êtes pas obligé de répondre, hein)

PS: Merci d&#39;avoir refleté dans la note de TF2 la prise de risque des devs de nous servir un jeu fun mais pas écrase-GPUs !  :;):

----------


## Doc TB

> Donc voilà(enfin) ma question : Si demain vous enlevez toute la pub du journal à combien je dois acheter le prochain numéro ?


Je vais pas te répondre spécialement pour CPC parceque je n&#39;en sais rien, mais pour l&#39;ensemble de la presse papier en général.

Dans ce milieu, il y a un diction qui dit que pour qu&#39;un magazine soit rentable, il faut le vendre deux fois : A tes lecteurs et à tes annonceurs. Si tu n&#39;as plus d&#39;annonceurs, on pourrait donc penser que le prix de vente au lecteur ferait x2 pour garder la même rentabilité. Ceci dit, vu le système de distribution acutelle des journaux qui fait que plus tu vends cher, plus la commision prise par les NMPP est faible par rapport au prix final, je dirais qu&#39;il faut faire +50% minimum au prix d&#39;un canard pour se passer complétement de pub en gardant la meme rentabilité. 

Mais ce n&#39;est pas tout. Parceque sans pub, tu es dépendant à 100% de tes ventes puisque tu en tire 100% de tes revenus. Un numéro qui se vends mal n&#39;est pas "amorti" par la pub, ce qui peut vite poser d&#39;autres problèmes...

Ceci dit, je sors d&#39;un magazine ou il y avait 80 pages de pubs pour 120 de redactionnel. Donc bon, on peut pas dire que CanardPC soit abusif à ce niveau :D

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ceci dit, je sors d&#39;un magazine ou il y avait 80 pages de pubs pour 120 de redactionnel. Donc bon, on peut pas dire que CanardPC soit abusif à ce niveau :D


Ah tiens, t&#39;étais à Joystick ?

----------


## Hardc000re

> Ah tiens, t&#39;étais à Joystick ?


  ::lol::  

Plussoiement de Sam, en plus on peut pas dire que CpC abuse sur la pub, loins de là.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> En réponse à ma question


Merci pour tout ces éclaircissements !

Tout particulièrement pour le dicton "magazine rentable > vendre deux fois", c&#39;est concis et ça dévoile une bien triste réalité du milieu de la presse

Par contre si tu peux éviter de me traiter de NMPP, je suis resté poli, moi !  :^_^:   (Google est mon ami, je sais maintenant ce que c&#39;est que NMPP)

Et pour les 100% de dépendance à la vente, j&#39;avoue ne jamais avoir songer qu&#39;un journal ne fonctionne pas comme ça  ::unsure:: 

Après, je n&#39;ai jamais dit qu&#39;il y avait beaucoup de pub hein ! 4 ou 5 c&#39;est rien c&#39;est clair !  ::happy2::

----------


## Aristarque

> Et pour les 100% de dépendance à la vente, j&#39;avoue ne jamais avoir songer qu&#39;un journal ne fonctionne pas comme ça


Le canard enchainé fonctionne sans aucune pub et dépend donc intégralement de ses ventes et abo. Mais on n&#39;est pas du tout dans le même domaine. L&#39;autre canard existe depuis plus de 80 ans et n&#39;a plus rien à voir avec ce qu&#39;il était dans les années 20. En plus, je pense que le coin coin enchainé coute beaucoup mois cher à fabriquer (pas épais, pas de couleur...).
Et bravo à l&#39;équipe de CPC pour faire vivre un canard avec aussi peu de pub (qui a dit suce-boules???  ::ninja::  )
Mais je rêve du jour où le patron de EA dira le jour de parution de CPC : "que dit le volatile?"  ::lol::

----------


## Doc TB

> Tout particulièrement pour le dicton "magazine rentable > vendre deux fois", c&#39;est concis et ça dévoile une bien triste réalité du milieu de la presse


Pourquoi "triste" ? Ce n&#39;est pas parcequ&#39;on à quelqu&#39;un comme annonceur que notre jugement va etre altéré. La rédaction peut trés bien être 100% indépendante du service pub. C&#39;est le cas pour CPC, mais aussi pour la grande majorité des journaux. C&#39;est bizarre que ce genre de réaction soit toujours reservée au papier. Est-ce qu&#39;on soupçonnerais l&#39;emission Envoyé Spécial d&#39;être vendu à L&#39;Oréal parcequ&#39;ils font un reportage sur les cosmétiques et que France 2 diffuse de la pub L&#39;Oréal ?

Bien, sur il y aura toujours des exemples ou les journalistes sont inféodés à la pub, tout comme on peut aussi en trouver qui sont vendus alors qu&#39;ils n&#39;ont pas de pub   ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> C&#39;est bizarre que ce genre de réaction soit toujours reservée au papier. Est-ce qu&#39;on soupçonnerais l&#39;emission Envoyé Spécial d&#39;être vendu à L&#39;Oréal parcequ&#39;ils font un reportage sur les cosmétiques et que France 2 diffuse de la pub L&#39;Oréal ?


Bof, on sait aussi que les télés veulent pas faire trop de mal à leurs annonceurs ou à leurs détenteurs, y&#39;a eu quelques affaires à ce sujet... Mais oui, on peut avoir de la pub sans être vendu heureusement.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Pourquoi "triste" ? Ce n&#39;est pas parcequ&#39;on à quelqu&#39;un comme annonceur que notre jugement va etre altéré. La rédaction peut trés bien être 100% indépendante du service pub.


Décidemment je me suis mal exprimé hier ça devait être un jour sans ! :P 
En fait je trouve triste de devoir vendre "deux" fois son journal pour être rentable et quitte à être mal compris je vais me permettre une comparaison douteuse:

Pour moi un journal avec de la pub c&#39;est comme si demain j&#39;achetais une table faite par un petit artisan et que pour qu&#39;il puisse vivre de sa passion il ai vendu un espace publicitaire de 20 cm2 à Contrex sur sa table.

Ce n&#39;en est pas moins un excellent artisan, vivant de sa passion et indépendant des grandes marques de meubles quans il s&#39;agit de concevoir une table !

(Pour ceux qui ont compris la métaphore, merci de sauter le paragraphe suivant)
Ben Canard PC est ,à mon sens, dans le même cas. C&#39;est à dire que c&#39;est un  petit journal de qualité avec des pubs dedans (pas beaucoup je le re-répète) parce sans ces pubs l&#39;équipe ne pourrait pas vivre de ça.

Et ce n&#39;en est pas moins un excellent journal, *indépendant* du raz de marée diarrhéïque que forme les autres journaux quand il s&#39;agit d&#39;écrire un article.

Après concernant la télé je <strike>ne l&#39;ai jamais eu</strike> n&#39;ai jamais voulu l&#39;avoir (et oui ça existe  ::huh::  ) alors je peux pas te dire.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Mais oui, on peut avoir de la pub sans être vendu heureusement.


Et vous le prouver souvent avec des jeux en pub dans le mag mais se tapant des 5/10 maxi !  :;):

----------


## Goji

> Et vous le prouver souvent avec des jeux en pub dans le mag mais se tapant des 5/10 maxi !


Justement, est-il possible d&#39;être complètement intègre et de n&#39;accepter de faire de la pub qu&#39;à des jeux que l&#39;on estime méritants, ou faut-il faire des concessions histoire de ramasser un peu de flouze ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les espaces pub du magazine sont attribués sans que la rédaction soit consultée. Donc que le jeu soit bon ou pas, il peut faire de la pub dans le magazine.

----------


## Goji

Je ne comprends pas trop ton histoire d&#39;espaces attribués sans le consentement de la rédaction… qui tire les ficelles dans ce cas, et où est l&#39;indépendance ??? ça doit faire un peu mal au cul - même si cela apporte du fromage dans les pâtes - d&#39;alouer une demie voire une page complète pour un jeu que l&#39;on trouve bidon.

----------


## Doc TB

> Je ne comprends pas trop ton histoire d&#39;espaces attribués sans le consentement de la rédaction… qui tire les ficelles dans ce cas, et où est l&#39;indépendance ??? ça doit faire un peu mal au cul - même si cela apporte du fromage dans les pâtes - d&#39;alouer une demie voire une page complète pour un jeu que l&#39;on trouve bidon.


Justement ! L&#39;indepedance, elle est entre la rédaction et les mecs qui gèrent la pub ! Pour qu&#39;une rédaction soit indépendante, il faut qu&#39;il y ait ZERO contact entre les deux. Le probleme, il survient quand un mec de la pub descent à la rédaction et sort "Euuh, dites les gars, je viens de vendre une pub trés cher à xxxxx, faudrait en dire un peu de bien vous voyez ?". Les journalistes ne doivent rien à voir avec les espaces de pub, et encore moins les choisir, ce serait un comble.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les espaces de pub (page, demi-page) sont fixés par la rédac. Ils sont définis selon leur position dans le magazine (dans les news, les tests, le hardware) ce qui permet de cibler les annonceurs.
C&#39;est une régie de pub qui s&#39;occupe de gérer les annonceurs (si j&#39;ai bien lu l&#39;ours il y a 2 personnes externes qui s&#39;occupent de ça).

----------


## Goji

Ok ok  ::):  chez-nous c&#39;est notre bureau de location d&#39;espaces qui va démarcher les magazines, et ce n&#39;est pas du tout ma partie, c&#39;est pourquoi je n&#39;en connais pas toutes les subtilités. Merci pour cet éclaircissement  ::):

----------


## Goji

Hop là j&#39;avais prévenu, me voila ici et maintenant afin de demander aux acteurs de Canard PC si on leur avait déjà proposé d&#39;être racheté. Hein, dites, étant donné le succès du magazine (si si, ne le niez pas), a-t-on déjà voulu vous gober ? cela vous tentera-t-il un jour ? contraint ou forcé ? Nous savons que la fuite de Joystick a quelque chose à voir avec ça mais la vie n&#39;est qu&#39;un éternel recommencement, alors ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Au début de l&#39;année quand CPC avait besoins de trésorerie, Casque nous avait expliqué que le magazine apparetenant toujours en majorité à ceux qui l&#39;ont créer et que les parts de Gandi et Domisys n&#39;étaient pas importantes. Je ne pense pas que ça ai changé et donc CPC appartenant toujours à ses créateurs, et vu ce qu&#39;ils ont consacrés de leur vie au mag, je les vois mal revendre... 

Mais bon, tout est possible. Ils ont bien embauché un certain G.S.  ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

Et tu as été embauché pour répondre aux "questions auxquelles on répondra si on veut" ? :P 
Je plaisante, merci pour tes infos, même si cela ne répond pas vraiment à ma question, mais tu n&#39;as peut-être pas été mis au parfum  :^_^:

----------


## Threanor

> Justement, est-il possible d&#39;être complètement intègre et de n&#39;accepter de faire de la pub qu&#39;à des jeux que l&#39;on estime méritants, ou faut-il faire des concessions histoire de ramasser un peu de flouze ?


Plus simplement on n&#39;a pas le droit de refuser la pub tant qu&#39;elle est légale et que ce n&#39;est pas pour des concurrents.

----------


## Djal

> Plus simplement *on n&#39;a pas le droit de refuser la pub tant qu&#39;elle est légale* et que ce n&#39;est pas pour des concurrents.


Hum de quoi faire germer de bonnes idées dans la tête des canards

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Et pourquoi ne pas vendre une part de capital aux lecteurs ? Juridiquement impossible ? Trop casse gueule ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Et pourquoi ne pas vendre une part de capital aux lecteurs ? Juridiquement impossible ? Trop casse gueule ?


Quel interet ?

----------


## Goji

Une forme de mécénat, je suppose, ce qui sur le papier est une idée plaisante… mais donner en quelques sortes aux lecteurs la possibilité d&#39;être actionnaires ne me semblent pourtant pas une bonne idée… on connait le revers de médaille de ce système…

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

De l&#39;actionnariat, pas du mécénat... Si ça évite de se faire bouffer par des cons... Même si ce n&#39;est pas le cas de cpc par ailleurs, j&#39;avoue que la question me turlute la pine ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Hum, vendre des parts aux lecteurs ou  se faire bouffer par des cons... 

Charybde, Scylla ou les deux en même temps ?

----------


## jofission

Faut faire une fondation. Et puis faire des traductions en plusieurs langues à destination des pays pauvres.   ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Hum, vendre des parts aux lecteurs ou  se faire bouffer par des cons... 
> 
> Charybde, Scylla ou les deux en même temps ?


C&#39;est pas Charybde ou Scylla là, c&#39;est le Minotaure ou le Minotaure.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Hum, vendre des parts aux lecteurs ou  se faire bouffer par des cons... 
> 
> Charybde, Scylla ou les deux en même temps ?


Entre deux maux parfois il faut choisir le moindre. Mais je préfère pas avoir de réponse M. Boulon.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Paul Verveine

en même temps ouvrir lme capital aux lecteurs veut dire l&#39;ouvrir au public et c&#39;est donc une porte vers le rachat

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Il me semble justement que tu peux faire en sorte que les capitaux soient achetés que par des particuliers, ce qui doit éviter bien des abus...

----------


## Castor

Et bien je rachèterai CanardPC avec ma fortune. Pour pouvoir mettre Augusto dans le groupe Relouds.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C&#39;est pas gentil "père castor" :&#39;(

----------


## Goji

Aller s&#39;la raconter avec un mammifère spé queue plate quand on est spé dents jaunes, faut vraiment être une fiotte, j&#39;te l&#39;dis clairement, espèce de p&#39;tit constructeur de barrage ! toi maintenant j&#39;vais te traquer, poser des pièges, j&#39;vais t&#39;envoyer des poissons tous les soirs, tu m&#39;entends ?

----------


## jofission

Tu as pris tes médocs ce matin ?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Hum, vendre des parts aux lecteurs ou  se faire bouffer par des cons... 
> 
> Charybde, Scylla ou les deux en même temps ?


Surtout si moi j&#39;achète.   ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

C&#39;est une bonne idée, mais je vois déjà le bordel pour gérer ça. Si on veut aider, l&#39;abonnement est la pour ça, c&#39;est le meilleur signe de confiance possible.
Puis ca me va de voir qu&#39;avec mon abo Boulon aura de la gomina  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J&#39;ai pas dit de le faire hein, je spéculais c&#39;est tout :P

----------


## Nyrius

> C&#39;est une bonne idée, mais je vois déjà le bordel pour gérer ça. Si on veut aider, l&#39;abonnement est la pour ça, c&#39;est le meilleur signe de confiance possible.
> Puis ca me va de voir qu&#39;avec mon abo Boulon aura de la gomina



et oui plus de 60e de gomina (la super disco elle va bien) ca va suffir ? 

au prochaine journée du patrimoine es que les bureaux de cpc seront ouvert pour la visite ?
serieux le bureau de boulon est beaucoup plus interessant que celui du president la republique  ::ninja::

----------


## crazycow

> Hum, vendre des parts aux lecteurs ou se faire bouffer par des cons...


tant que c&#39;est pas vendre ses parties pour se les faire bouffer par des cons...  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

J&#39;ai amené une dizaine de mes amis à lire CanardPC, je peux avoir un abonnement gratos? :x

----------


## Jeckhyl

Partager son numéro de Canard PC est interdit par la Loi (c&#39;est de la copie illégale). Mais si tu abonnes tes dix potes, la rédaction fermera les yeux (pour l&#39;abo gratuit, ah ah ah !)

----------


## Coriolano

humm est ce le bon endroit ? Je ne sais pas on va bien voir.

Moi j&#39;ai une question pour de vrai. J&#39;avoue je ne sais pas si elle a deja été posé mais je vais pas me taper les 45 pages. C&#39;est au sujet des tests  en fait. Pas taper hein ils sont tres bien mais quand meme pourquoi y&#39;a jamais de vrai avis sur la qualité du service en ligne ? 

Non car ca compte et des fois le jeu et génial (genre 8/10, voir 9/10 sur CPC) mais le service en ligne il est déplorable, nul a chié, pourri, dla merde quoi. En fait ce qui m&#39;y a a fait penser en l&#39;occurence c&#39;est CoH et OF, exellent tout les deux et tres bien noté dans CPC mais le ladder par contre il est carrément pas bon  : impossibilité de lancer des parties, lag et autres joyeuseté du genre. Or certain n&#39;achete ce genre de jeu que pour jouer en ligne, au final c&#39;est donc gravement handicapant et boulifiant.

C&#39;est d&#39;ailleurs en partie pour ca que je n&#39;ai pas acheté OF. Trop de mauvais souvenirs avec CoH (et precedemment avec W40K du meme developpeur) où j&#39;ai passé des soirée a essayé de lancer des parties sans un franc succès et finir par laché l&#39;affaire apres avoir joué 20 minute sur 3 heure de tentative.

Donc je me demandais dans quelle mesure il serait possible genre de décaler un peu les tests pour avoir un vrai avis sur une composante importante de certain jeux, a savoir les ladder/gestionnaires de partie.... ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les tests des modes online se font généralement dans la partie online quelques numéros plus tard. Mais pour tester comme il faut le mode online, il faudrait repousser les tests de 4 mois le temps qu&#39;une communauté se forme autour du jeu. Et ce n&#39;est pas possible. CPC a l&#39;avantage d&#39;être bimensuel et donc de pouvoir griller les mensuels pour les tests. Ils ne font pas se saborder eux-même.

----------


## Coriolano

En meme temps si je reprend mon exemple le systeme de Relic a jamais bien fonctionné et la communauté existe déja.
 ::ninja::

----------


## crazycow

> En meme temps si je reprend mon exemple le systeme de Relic a jamais bien fonctionné et la communauté existe déja.


et sur DoW ca a quand même pas trop eu de problème (par contre pour CoH aie)

----------


## Pelomar

J&#39;ai une question, j&#39;ai une question !


Vous avez quel age ?

----------


## ducon

Quarante-douze.

----------


## Goji

Il arrive quand ce questionnaire sur Hellgate London ?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Il arrive quand ce questionnaire sur Hellgate London ?


Un jour, peut-être...

----------


## Nelfe

> Il arrive quand ce questionnaire sur Hellgate London ?


Quand Duke Nukem Forever passera en abandonware.

----------


## O.Boulon

Quand on pourra lancer le jeu.

----------


## Threanor

> Il arrive quand ce questionnaire sur Hellgate London ?


Quand on aura reçu le CD-key non envoyé avec le jeu (oui c&#39;est pratique)

----------


## Djal

> Quand on aura reçu le CD-key non envoyé avec le jeu (oui c&#39;est pratique)


Prends un crack   ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

Allez Gringo, un petit effort et j&#39;aurai la version de tous les activistes de ce canard scandaleux  ::):

----------


## jofission

C&#39;est quoi ce questionnaire avec hellgate, je comprends pas trop.

----------


## Nono

C4est pas la même chose qu&#39;avec STALKER ? Les canards posent pleins de question sur le jeu, et CPC fait un fleurilège de réponses.

----------


## Goji

Un fleurilège, comme c&#39;est mignon  ::lol::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Un fleurilège, comme c&#39;est mignon


Mouahah   ::happy2::  

Sinon j&#39;ai une question, vous ne publiez pas souvent d&#39;interviews (de devs s&#39;entend), est ce par manque de temps, ou bien vous trouvez ca completement inutile ou autre ?

----------


## Nono

> Un fleurilège, comme c&#39;est mignon


Oui mais en fait c&#39;est comme les ouiches lorraines, c&#39;est des p&#39;tites tartes.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Mouahah   
> 
> Sinon j&#39;ai une question, vous ne publiez pas souvent d&#39;interviews (de devs s&#39;entend), est ce par manque de temps, ou bien vous trouvez ca completement inutile ou autre ?



Bah souvent c&#39;est aussi passionant qu&#39;une interview de sportif, c&#39;est dire...

----------


## Goji

> Oui mais en fait c&#39;est comme les ouiches lorraines, c&#39;est des p&#39;tites tartes.


Le beignet aussi, c&#39;est une petite tarte.
La mandale c&#39;est la taille intermédiaire, la taloche est pas mal placée mais le top reste le pain.
Eh oui, le pain est une grosse tarte.

----------


## Paul Verveine

j&#39;aime bien le principe de l&#39;interview d&#39;un journaliste !

c&#39;est comme si on demandait à Lionel Montfort (pour rester dans les sportifs) une interview sur sa vie alors que c&#39;est lui qui fait des interviews en tant normal...

Comme quoi vous êtes vraimetn considérés comme différent...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> j&#39;aime bien le principe de l&#39;interview d&#39;un journaliste !
> 
> c&#39;est comme si on demandait à Lionel Montfort (pour rester dans les sportifs) une interview sur sa vie alors que c&#39;est lui qui fait des interviews en tant normal...
> 
> Comme quoi vous êtes vraimetn considérés comme différent...


Euh...Lionel Montfort c&#39;est qui ? Moi je connais Nelson Montfort en journaliste-interviewer mais Lionel, non...c&#39;est le p&#39;tit frêre ?

Ou c&#39;est moi qui suis inculte ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Pelomar

C&#39;est qui Emile Zoulou ? (cf brèves)

----------


## O.Boulon

Le nouveau nom de Couille.
Parce que Couille, c&#39;est vulgaire, contrairement à Gringo l&#39;enculé.

----------


## Pelomar

> Le nouveau nom de Couille.
> Parce que Couille, c&#39;est vulgaire, contrairement à Gringo l&#39;enculé.


J&#39;aimais bien Couille moi.

FASCISTES

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

A quand ma désignation comme mascotte officielle de ce magazine ?

----------


## NitroG42

En ce moment à la rédac, vous êtes plutot quake wars ou tf 2 ?

----------


## Ragondin

TF2 pour sur, on croise Half assez souvent sur TF2  ::siffle::

----------


## francou008

Et la petite icone "Ackboo joue à Team Fortress 2" s&#39;affiche bien trop souvent dans le coin de l&#39;écran.  ::siffle::

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Euh...Lionel Montfort c&#39;est qui ? Moi je connais Nelson Montfort en journaliste-interviewer mais Lionel, non...c&#39;est le p&#39;tit frêre ?
> 
> Ou c&#39;est moi qui suis inculte ?


c&#39;est moi qui sort du colatard et me trompe de nom...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> c&#39;est moi qui sort du colatard et me trompe de nom...


Merci parce que je me disais aussi...  :^_^:

----------


## Pelomar

Aura t-on un véritable poil de couille de Gringo avec le numéro 200 ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Aura t-on un véritable poil de couille de Gringo avec le numéro 200 ?


J&#39;en ai déjà plein si tu veux !

----------


## Ragondin

enlève les de ta bouche aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash

> Bah souvent c&#39;est aussi passionant qu&#39;une interview de sportif, c&#39;est dire...


J&#39;avoue que je ne lis jamais les interviews, c&#39;est presque systémathiquement un discours langue de bois dans lequel on apprend queud&#39;. Et ça ne concerne pas que les jeux videos...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> J&#39;avoue que je ne lis jamais les interviews, c&#39;est presque systémathiquement un discours langue de bois dans lequel on apprend queud&#39;. Et ça ne concerne pas que les jeux videos...


+1

Je comprend la réticence de mister Boulon à aller coller un micro au lead developper de Crysis pour s&#39;entendre dire que son jeu sera le plus bô, le plus long et le plus nextgen du millénaire !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Oui d&#39;ailleurs l&#39;interview de sportif c&#39;est exactement à ca que ca me faisait penser. Quand c&#39;est pour lire que leur jeu innove, que ca change tout, nouvelle expérience etc ca ne vaut rien.
Mais comme toujours ca dépend aussi des questions (et si ils acceptent d&#39;y répondre).

----------


## ducon

> Je comprend la réticence de mister Boulon à aller coller un micro au lead developper de Crysis pour s&#39;entendre dire que son jeu sera le plus bô, le plus long et le plus nextgen du millénaire !


Tout comme lire une vieille interview d’un vendeur d’un vieux jeu fait sourire.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Tout comme lire une vieille interview d’un vendeur d’un vieux jeu *dans une vieille revue* fait sourire


Tu as oublié ça (si je peut me permettre)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## pinpin le terrible

Pourra-t-on avoir des ours en tutu rose et balerine en photo ?  

A defaut d&#39;un ours , toute l&#39;equipe de Canard pc en tutu rose et balerine en photo ?

----------


## Pelomar

Moi j&#39;ai une vraie question :

Boulon et Thréanor, vous êtes arrivé ya combien de temps deja ?

----------


## Ragondin

à la création? (du magazine pas de la Terre bien sur)

----------


## Pelomar

> à la création? (du magazine pas de la Terre bien sur)


t&#39;es sur ?
Me semble qu&#39;ils sont arrivé un peu après.

Et j&#39;ai même pas mes vieux cpc pour verifier.

----------


## Ragondin

Sur non, mais je pensais qu&#39;ils etaient de la bande historique de CPC avec Ivan le fou, Tarace etc... Non?  ::unsure::

----------


## Guest

> Sur non, mais je pensais qu&#39;ils etaient de la bande historique de CPC avec Ivan le fou, Tarace etc... Non?


Non, Boulon et Thréanor sont arrivés après la création de CPC, donc pour une fois Gni pose une question intéressante  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> Sur non, mais je pensais qu&#39;ils etaient de la bande historique de CPC avec Ivan le fou, Tarace etc... Non?


Ah quasi sûr que non pour le coup.
En tout cas pour notre ami thréthré, Boulon je sais plus trop.
A moins que ce soit l&#39;inverse...



En fait si ca se trouve je me plante complètement et Thréanor va me bannir a vie pour cette honteuse affirmation   ::ninja:: 




> Non, Boulon et Thréanor sont arrivés après la création de CPC, donc pour une fois Gni pose une question intéressante ninja.png


 ::P: artsetoucherlesaiske:

----------


## Ragondin

Non d&#39;un anus, je suis confus, Boulon et Thréanor ne sont pas ds historiques... de simples pigistes  ::happy2::

----------


## Crazy

Moi moi moi  j&#39;ai une question (intelligente ou déja posée je sais pas c&#39;est à vous de juger)

Est ce que Canard pc va sortir un numéro spécial avec goodies, DVD, jeux ou autre truc utile/inutile pour son prochain anniversaire de création ?

----------


## Threanor

Mes premières news ont été publiées dans le numéro 62 du 23 mars 2005 (je viens de le retrouver hein je ne connais pas ça par coeur). Je crois que Boulon a du commencer au numéro suivant. On a été effectivement embauchés le 1er juillet 2005.

----------


## Hardc000re

2 ans déja....en tout cas, merci pour le boulot que vous faites.

----------


## Pelomar

Seulement 2 ans....c&#39;est fou comme le temps passe quand on s&#39;amuse  ::lol::

----------


## Anon4782

J&#39;ai une question de merde:

J&#39;adore canardplus.com (là, je m&#39;essuis la bouche), mais comme après l&#39;haltérophilie subaquatique et le Keno fragger est ma passion, je lis aussi Nofrag.
J&#39;ai remarqué que vous aviez souvent les mêmes liens destinés à faire rire les salariés dépressifs mais sympas.

Je crois que nofrag pompe vos liens. Mais peut-être est-ce l&#39;inverse.
Ou alors, encore plus fou, vous avez les mêmes sources de liens rigolos.

Comment se fait-ce? (de babouins)

----------


## El Gringo

> Comment se fait-ce?


J&#39;en sais rien, je vais bien trop rarement sur ce site pour remarquer quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Guest

> J&#39;en sais rien, je vais bien trop rarement sur ce site pour remarquer quoi que ce soit.


Oui mais sur nofrag, tu y vas bien non?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C&#39;est vrai qu&#39;il reste moins des rédacteurs du début, de ce qu&#39;on avait connu avant, les temps changent et les hommes aussi (malheureusement pas toujours en bien parfois).

----------


## O.Boulon

> J&#39;ai une question de merde:
> 
> J&#39;adore canardplus.com (là, je m&#39;essuis la bouche), mais comme après l&#39;haltérophilie subaquatique et le Keno fragger est ma passion, je lis aussi Nofrag.
> J&#39;ai remarqué que vous aviez souvent les mêmes liens destinés à faire rire les salariés dépressifs mais sympas.
> 
> Je crois que nofrag pompe vos liens. Mais peut-être est-ce l&#39;inverse.
> Ou alors, encore plus fou, vous avez les mêmes sources de liens rigolos.
> 
> Comment se fait-ce? (de babouins)



Je crois surtout que tous les gens de goût repompent les forums de Something Awful...

----------


## Castor

Pourquoi j&#39;ai été reset ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Le nouveau nom de Couille.
> Parce que Couille, c&#39;est vulgaire, contrairement à Gringo l&#39;enculé.


Pourtant son truc pour se fabriquer une cicatrice (il y a quelques numéros, à la place de la recette) est bien signé Couille...

----------


## Pelomar

> Pourquoi j&#39;ai été reset ?


a toi aussi ?

Formons la résistance !

----------


## Castor

> a toi aussi ?
> 
> Formons la résistance !


Oui, apparement parce que je t&#39;ai mis en garde de ne pas te vanter pour tes 2000 posts. C&#39;est la police qui embarque la vieille aggressée là.

Donc je repose ma question : pourquoi j&#39;ai été reset ?

(par George Sable)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Pourtant son truc pour se fabriquer une cicatrice (il y a quelques numéros, à la place de la recette) est bien signé Couille...


Il a changé entre temps.
Trop vulgaire dixit Boulon.

----------


## Pelomar

> Oui, apparement parce que je t&#39;ai mis en garde de ne pas te vanter pour tes 2000 posts. C&#39;est la police qui embarque la vieille aggressée là.
> 
> Donc je repose ma question : pourquoi j&#39;ai été reset ?
> 
> (par George Sable)


AHAHAH LE CON !

Je demande un titre "Reseté" !





(je sais pas pourquoi, j&#39;ai l&#39;impression de m&#39;enfoncer encore plus...)

----------


## DakuTenshi

> (je sais pas pourquoi, j&#39;ai l&#39;impression de m&#39;enfoncer encore plus...)


Tu veux que je t&#39;enfonce moi?

Ahah, je suis drôle!

Tiens j&#39;ai une question pour la rédac: c&#39;est dûr d&#39;avoir à être souvent drôle? Et pourquoi y&#39;a jamais de blague de toto? :&#39;(

----------


## Castor

Puis-je récupérer mes 4515 posts enlevés sur un coup de folie de Monsieur Sable ?

(et qui ne veut pas s&#39;expliquer en MP)

----------


## Kas3rkin

*NON* 

C&#39;est la guerre que tu veux et bien tu l&#39;auras poil aux bras.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le nombre de posts, ça n&#39;a absolument aucun intérêt.

Je t&#39;assure que ce n&#39;est pas ce qu&#39;on retiendra de toi...

----------


## Threanor

De toute façon je pense qu&#39;on fera un reset automatique tous les x posts dans la prochaine version du site/forum (ou qu&#39;ils ne seront pas affichés). Dire que des gens y accordent une importance ça me dépasse et ça me terrifie en même temps.

----------


## Guest

> De toute façon je pense qu&#39;on fera un reset automatique tous les x posts dans la prochaine version du site/forum (ou qu&#39;ils ne seront pas affichés). Dire que des gens y accordent une importance ça me dépasse et ça me terrifie en même temps.


Ouais, faut virer complètement l&#39;affichage, c&#39;est le plus simple.

----------


## Castor

> Le nombre de posts, ça n&#39;a absolument aucun intérêt.
> 
> Je t&#39;assure que ce n&#39;est pas ce qu&#39;on retiendra de toi...


C&#39;est pas le problème, je cherche juste à comprendre pourquoi M. Sable se donne le droit de virer mon post count sans aucune raison. Pourquoi pas poster avec mon compte aussi ?
Qu&#39;on me rende mes 4515 posts (svp), sinon je risque de faire une fixation dessus et me transformer en Oni (lui, on se souvient de lui pour ça par exemple).

Putain, entre les bans pour edition (ce que font environ 4000 membres de ce forum plusieurs fois par jour), la suppression des droits d&#39;edit, le reset parce que ma tête plaît pas au modo, l&#39;assignation à un groupe spécial, vous y allez pas mollo. C&#39;est un délit de sale gueule ?

Et puis si le post count n&#39;a aucune importance, il suffit juste d&#39;aller dans le panel admin et de désactiver la fonction. Ca prend une case à cocher.

----------


## Guest

> Qu&#39;on me rende mes 4515 posts (svp), sinon je risque de faire une fixation dessus et me transformer en Oni (lui, on se souvient de lui pour ça par exemple).


Ah bon?

----------


## Castor

> Ah bon?


Bah pour quoi d&#39;autre   ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

Fait chaud ici dites donc, vous avez pas pensé à aérer ?

----------


## Kas3rkin

non moi j&#39;ai froid, il fait que 20.5°

----------


## Guest

> Fait chaud ici dites donc, vous avez pas pensé à aérer ?


T&#39;as même pas dit "Salut les gars !", je suis déçu.

----------


## Castor

Bon en fait je rigolais, le post count je m&#39;en tamponne. Mais les droits d&#39;edit moins quand même. On peut enlever l&#39;edit sur Vbulletin ?

Bon sinon, et si on appliquait les principes tant décriés :

Panel Admin > Gestion des Catégories > Editer...

puis :



*clic*

----------


## Kas3rkin

j&#39;trouve pas le troisième feu dans zelda  :&#39;( 

quoi c&#39;est aussi intéressant que le nombre de post?
et c&#39;est pas le bon topic ah...

----------


## Castor

Hum bon j&#39;en demandais pas tant, mais n&#39;empêche j&#39;ai moins que Reyes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kas3rkin

Normal t&#39;as fait ton chieur après lui  ::ninja::  
sinon ca ira bien avec ton groupe différents re  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Bon en fait je rigolais, le post count je m&#39;en tamponne. Mais les droits d&#39;edit moins quand même. On peut enlever l&#39;edit sur Vbulletin ?
> 
> Bon sinon, et si on appliquait les principes tant décriés :
> 
> Panel Admin > Gestion des Catégories > Editer...


C&#39;est pour IPB la manip là ? Nan parce que moi je trouve pas... Mais bon l&#39;est en anglais notre service d&#39;admin alors c&#39;est beaucou plus compliqué   ::siffle::

----------


## Castor

> C&#39;est pour IPB la manip là ? Nan parce que moi je trouve pas... Mais bon l&#39;est en anglais notre service d&#39;admin alors c&#39;est beaucou plus compliqué


IPB 2.3, après je sais pas sous quelle version tourne C+ ni si cette feature est dispo pour les versions antérieures.

*Panel Admin > Manage Forums* , puis pour chaque sous Catégorie ("Tout ou rien" par exemple   ::rolleyes::  ), dérouler les options avec le bouton à droite puis *Edit Settings...*.

Par contre ça stoppe juste l&#39;incrémentation. Pour ne pas afficher le nombre de posts sous l&#39;avatar, c&#39;est expliqué *ici*.

----------


## El Gringo

Ben tu vois ça me fait plus chier de trouver comment appliquer sa méthode à tout le monde et le faire que de voir des gens s&#39;extasier sur leur nombre de messages en fait. Je laisse la main, mais y&#39;a bien quelqu&#39;un qui aura le courage un de ces quatre... Sauf si personne n&#39;est chaud pour faire marcher son cerveau avant un changement de site (pas vraiment iminent tout de même si half continue à camper sur tf2...)

----------


## spongebong

> Ben tu vois ça me fait plus chier de trouver comment appliquer sa méthode à tout le monde et le faire que de voir des gens s&#39;extasier sur leur nombre de messages en fait. Je laisse la main, mais y&#39;a bien quelqu&#39;un qui aura le courage un de ces quatre


ayé c&#39;est fait plus de compteurs de messages, les floodeurs bas du front vont devoir nous quitter, moi je prefere sans car je me suis pris plusieurs fois dans gueule "c&#39;est pas parce que t&#39;as X messages gnagnagnagna", mais yaura toujours du chuinage pour les "titres"  les groupes et meme le No de membre ou la date d&#39;inscription parce que t&#39;as vu : c&#39;est ainsi que la nature humaine elle est faite, gros!

----------


## Castor

On dirait que c&#39;est bon là  :;): 

Bon sinon je ne réclame pas de petit merci. Même pas.

----------


## El Gringo

> ayé c&#39;est fait plus de compteurs de messages, les floodeurs bas du front vont devoir nous quitter, moi je prefere sans car je me suis pris plusieurs fois dans gueule "c&#39;est pas parce que t&#39;as X messages gnagnagnagna", mais yaura toujours du chuinage pour les "titres"  les groupes et meme le No de membre ou la date d&#39;inscription parce que t&#39;as vu : c&#39;est ainsi que la nature humaine elle est faite, gros!


T&#39;as pas autre chose à foutre qu&#39;à déprimer les gens toi ?   ::|:

----------


## Castor

Il a oublié de mentionner les guerres de clans potentielles en fonction des supports préférés.

----------


## spongebong

> Il a oublié de mentionner les guerres de clans potentielles en fonction des supports préférés.


Pas faux ca... d&#39;ailleurs je propose Ma bite comme support preferé

----------


## Pelomar

En fait moi mon "Youhou 2000 messages" c&#39;était plus pour le chiffre rond que pour le nombre mais bon  ::): 

Ca m&#39;arrange bien, les petits nouveaux croiront avoir affaire a un des leurs, et au moment ou ils s&#39;y attendront le moins....PAAAAAAFFF!!!!


edit : a pu messages  ::):

----------


## Kas3rkin

ah alors ça y&#39;est le chiffrage est enfin enlevé !

----------


## Pelomar

> ah alors ça y&#39;est le chiffrage est enfin enlevé !


en fait j&#39;ai été reseté au bon moment   :B):  

J&#39;ai crée une polémique qui a conduit a la supression du compteur de message, OUUAIS !

C&#39;est la luteuhh finnnaleuh :bernardthibault:

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, Willman nous avait donc menti...

Ca existe l&#39;option pour dégager le posts count !

Messieurs, Canardplus.com se dirige vers de nouvelles hauteurs dialectiques grâce à cette libération (ou vers les tréfonds mais bon, ça a du charme aussi).

----------


## Nyrius

> Putain, Willman nous avait donc menti...
> 
> Ca existe l&#39;option pour dégager le posts count !
> 
> Messieurs, Canardplus.com se dirige vers de nouvelles hauteurs dialectiques grâce à cette libération (ou vers les tréfonds mais bon, ça a du charme aussi).



vers les tréfonds c&#39;est plus probable car je pense pas que ca arrete le flood , au contraire sans post count , on c&#39;est pas qui sont les floodeurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Kas3rkin

> vers les tréfonds c&#39;est plus probable car je pense pas que ca arrete le flood , au contraire sans post count , on c&#39;est pas qui sont les floodeurs


Si car en tant que personne habitué de ce chan tu les connais, 
et si ces messieurs ont un peu de bon sens ils penseront a écrire leur nombre de message a la main sur un pitit bout de papier

 ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Putain, Boulon ça fait 1 an qu&#39;il me dit qu&#39;il me reset et il l&#39;a jamais fait, chuis deg :&#39;(

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Si car en tant que personne habitué de ce chan tu les connais, 
> et si ces messieurs ont un peu de bon sens ils penseront a écrire leur nombre de message a la main sur un pitit bout de papier


Et à le rajouter dans la signature   ::lol::

----------


## Castor

> vers les tréfonds c&#39;est plus probable car je pense pas que ca arrete le flood , au contraire sans post count , on c&#39;est pas qui sont les floodeurs


C&#39;est juste le display sous l&#39;avatar qui a été enlevé hein. Dans la liste des membres tu peux toujours les repérer...

----------


## Pelomar

> T&#39;es gentil, mais tu me laisses les honneurs d&#39;avoir été le chieur de service, merci


oui oui, tu es grand
*caresse*

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Quel con ce Castor dire que j&#39;atteignais péniblement les deux messages.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Messieurs, Canardplus.com se dirige vers de nouvelles hauteurs dialectiques grâce à cette libération (ou vers les tréfonds mais bon, ça a du charme aussi).


Enfin une bonne nouvelle pour le forum !

Par contre, on voit toujours le nombre de posts dans la parties "Membres". Il n&#39;y a pas moyen de le désactiver dans cette partie ?

PS : ne regardez pas les notes de Willman.  :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> et si ces messieurs ont un peu de bon sens ils penseront a écrire leur nombre de message a la main sur un pitit bout de papier


Pffft, à la fin de chaque post plutôt...   :<_<:  




Spoiler Alert! 


7756

----------


## Kas3rkin

Je plussoie sur ce propose en rab PrinceGITS, effacement aussi dans la "partie membre" ^^

----------


## Castor

> Je plussoie sur ce propose en rab PrinceGITS, effacement aussi dans la "partie membre" ^^


Bah soit C+ s&#39;attaque aux apparences, soit c&#39;est de la modification de fond (est-ce bien utile alors que tout va changer?). Parce que dans ce cas, faut aussi virer le Top20 du jour, le Top général, etc...

Ainsi que le post count du profil.

----------


## hiubik

> Bah soit C+ s&#39;attaque aux apparences, soit c&#39;est de la modification de fond (est-ce bien utile alors que tout va changer?). Parce que dans ce cas, faut aussi virer le Top20 du jour, le Top général, etc...
> 
> Ainsi que le post count du profil.


et il vont finir par virer lr fofo  ::):

----------


## Kas3rkin

> Bah soit C+ s&#39;attaque aux apparences, soit c&#39;est de la modification de fond (est-ce bien utile alors que tout va changer?). Parce que dans ce cas, faut aussi virer le Top20 du jour, le Top général, etc...
> 
> Ainsi que le post count du profil.


Oui certes s&#39;pas faux je m&#39;avance pas plus de toutes façons autant attendre la modification   :<_<:

----------


## NitroG42

Sinon on peut bannir Castor et gni, , ca marche aussi !

Sur ce, je retourne à mes activités idiotes.

----------


## Castor

> Sur ce, je retourne à mes activités idiotes.


T&#39;y était déjà.

----------


## b0b0

Cool maintenant on vire les pitis glaçons bleus sous l&#39;avatar ! (parceque ça indique quand même le nombre de messages)
Et puis on vire aussi l&#39;avatar, le pseudo aussi et là seulement là nous serons tousse aygaux et libre en droits §  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> Cool maintenant on vire les pitis glaçons bleus sous l&#39;avatar ! (parceque ça indique quand même le nombre de messages)
> Et puis on vire aussi l&#39;avatar, le pseudo aussi et là seulement là nous serons tousse aygaux et libre en droits §


pas mieux.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

[Vient de décliquer]

Putain y a plus de postcount §§
REVOLUTION §

Nan sérieux, même si les concours de bite saimal, c&#39;est toujours marrant de voir un petit compteur augmenter quand on poste.
Moi j&#39;aurai plutôt été pour une désactivation du incrase postcount dans tout ou rien, comment chez PCINpact.

----------


## Pelomar

C&#39;est qui qui fait les mots croisés ?

(et celui qui me répond "Paul Cul" je lui arrache les couilles et je les lui fais bouffer, c&#39;est clair ?)

----------


## Marty

> C&#39;est qui qui fait les mots croisés ?


Ben c&#39;est écrit.
C&#39;est Gandi.

----------


## Pelomar

> Ben c&#39;est écrit.
> C&#39;est Gandi.


Tu crois que j&#39;ai le temps de lire CanardPC moi ?

----------


## Marty

> Tu crois que j&#39;ai le temps de lire CanardPC moi ?


Comme t&#39;es à peu prés aussi jeune que moi, je peux répondre que oui.   ::lol::

----------


## Pelomar

> Comme t&#39;es à peu prés aussi jeune que moi, je peux répondre que oui.


C&#39;est qu&#39;on bosse au lycée !

:blague:

----------


## NitroG42

Vous avez déjà penser à vendre/donner/offrir vos cadeaux promotionnelles (surtout les t-shirts) à vos chers lecteurs ?

----------


## Guest

> Vous avez déjà penser à vendre/donner/offrir vos cadeaux promotionnelles (surtout les t-shirts) à vos chers lecteurs ?


Non, non, le tapis de souris, les reliures c&#39;était des blagues.

Ah, je viens de comprendre. Ben ces cadeaux promotionnels là, on s&#39;en cogne, non?

----------


## NitroG42

> Non, non, le tapis de souris, les reliures c&#39;était des blagues.
> 
> Ah, je viens de comprendre. Ben ces cadeaux promotionnels là, on s&#39;en cogne, non?


Moi j&#39;aimerai bien des t-shirts avec TropGay Sex villa marqué dessus.... (n&#39;est-ce-pas Gringo ?  ::):  )

----------


## Marty

> Vous avez déjà penser à vendre/donner/offrir vos cadeaux promotionnelles (surtout les t-shirts) à vos chers lecteurs ?


Je sais pas si c&#39;est vraiment autorisé.
Enfin ptetre mais j&#39;ai un doute.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le problème, c&#39;est que ça imposerait à Thréanor de se balader tout  nu.

Ne le privez pas des tshirts éditeurs qui lui permettent de luter contre le froid l&#39;hiver en superposant les couches.

Sinon, on a une Doudoune Jaune Fluo Supreme Commander-Tour Eiffel avec capuche ninja assortie. Celle là on la donnera un jour, le jour où on trouve quelqu&#39;un qui la mérite vraiment.

Pour moi, c&#39;est un peu l&#39;Excalibur du Couillon... Pour tout vous dire, même Half n&#39;est est pas digne.

----------


## NitroG42

Finalement, rédacteur c&#39;est pas si mal, on est logé et habillé...
Et pour la bouffe, les éditeurs vous offrent un quick de temps en temps ?

Pour la doudoune supcom, je l&#39;aurais un jour, je l&#39;aurais !

----------


## b0b0

Quand reviendra kimberley pour quoi puisse venir s&#39;éclater avec elle

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Le problème, c&#39;est que ça imposerait à Thréanor de se balader tout  nu.
> 
> Ne le privez pas des tshirts éditeurs qui lui permettent de luter contre le froid l&#39;hiver en superposant les couches.
> 
> Sinon, on a une Doudoune Jaune Fluo Supreme Commander-Tour Eiffel avec capuche ninja assortie. Celle là on la donnera un jour, le jour où on trouve quelqu&#39;un qui la mérite vraiment.
> 
> Pour moi, c&#39;est un peu l&#39;Excalibur du Couillon... Pour tout vous dire, même Half n&#39;est est pas digne.


Et pour des Golden Grams?

Et si je m&#39;abonne pour 10 ans?

----------


## ducon

Et pourquoi vous ne faites pas un dossier sur un faux jeu vidéo ?
Par exemple sur Duke Nukem forever. Ha zut, celui-là existe. Ou pas. Ou alors sur Daikatana. Ha zut, celui-là est surpuissant. Ou pas. Ou encore sur Blanche Fesse et les sept mains. Ha zut, c’est un fi⁠lm de zguègues. Ou pas.

----------


## Guest

> Le problème, c&#39;est que ça imposerait à Thréanor de se balader tout  nu.
> 
> Ne le privez pas des tshirts éditeurs qui lui permettent de luter contre le froid l&#39;hiver en superposant les couches.
> 
> Sinon, on a une Doudoune Jaune Fluo Supreme Commander-Tour Eiffel avec capuche ninja assortie. Celle là on la donnera un jour, le jour où on trouve quelqu&#39;un qui la mérite vraiment.
> 
> Pour moi, c&#39;est un peu l&#39;Excalibur du Couillon... Pour tout vous dire, même Half n&#39;est est pas digne.


Je peux t&#39;avoir l&#39;adresse d&#39;Ackbar ou de Francou, si tu veux.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Je peux t&#39;avoir l&#39;adresse d&#39;Ackbar ou de Francou, si tu veux.


Francou peut-être, mais t&#39;aurai du mal pour la mienne.

@ Boulon, moi je veux bien la doudoune, mais tu me la dédicasse alors.   ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Francou peut-être, mais t&#39;aurai du mal pour la mienne.
> 
> @ Boulon, moi je veux bien la doudoune, mais tu me la dédicasse alors.


T&#39;as raison flo, y a pas assez d&#39;indices pour te retrouver sur ce forum...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> T&#39;as raison flo, y a pas assez d&#39;indices pour te retrouver sur ce forum...


  ::ninja::  

Y a pas encore mes lattitudes/longitudes.

----------


## Maskass

> vers les tréfonds c&#39;est plus probable car je pense pas que ca arrete le flood , au contraire sans post count , on c&#39;est pas qui sont les floodeurs


les post count sont encore visible dans l&#39;affichage des profils si je ne m&#39;abuse  
on pourra toujours pointer du doigt les floodeurs   ::ninja::

----------


## Truhl

> C&#39;est qui qui fait les mots croisés ?
> 
> (et celui qui me répond "Paul Cul" je lui arrache les couilles et je les lui fais bouffer, c&#39;est clair ?)


Bah c&#39;est Paul Cul.

Vas-y, je t&#39;attends...  ::ninja::  



Sinon, ya que vous qui puissiez changer l&#39;attribut (ou comment s&#39;appelle la phrase sous les carrés bleus)? Pasque bon, je suppose que vous avez pas que ça à foutre que de répondre aux demandes de tous les gus qui le veulent...

----------


## Mars2

Oui y&#39;a qu&#39;eux qui ont le pouvoir de changer les statuts tel des dieux, ou pas

----------


## Guest

> Bah c&#39;est Paul Cul.
> 
> Vas-y, je t&#39;attends...  
> Sinon, ya que vous qui puissiez changer l&#39;attribut (ou comment s&#39;appelle la phrase sous les carrés bleus)? Pasque bon, je suppose que vous avez pas que ça à foutre que de répondre aux demandes de tous les gus qui le veulent...


En général c&#39;est quand tu demandes pas que tu l&#39;as ce truc  :^_^:

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> En général c&#39;est quand tu demandes pas que tu l&#39;as ce truc


Ou quand tu le demandes ça donne un trus assez spécial.   ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

Sinon y a bien le Pape et Jesus qui peuvent, mais le premier parle qu&#39;en latin et le deuxième il est mort...

On est pas dans la merde !

----------


## Truhl

> Sinon y a bien le Pape et Jesus qui peuvent, mais le premier parle qu&#39;en latin et le deuxième il est mort...
> 
> On est pas dans la merde !


T&#39;inquiète pas, le deuxième, il revient. C&#39;est le premier qui l&#39;a dit.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais super plus de postcount, ça va tout changer c&#39;est sûr ^^

Castor, fallait juste arrêter de regarder le top 10 tous les jours.

----------


## dr.doki

O_o  j&#39;ai une copine qui aimerai avoir un ersatz du calendrier du 15 de france avec les gars de CpC... je la tue ou ...

----------


## NitroG42

> O_o  j&#39;ai une copine qui aimerai avoir un ersatz du calendrier du 15 de france avec les gars de CpC... je la tue ou ...


Tu me l&#39;envoie.
J&#39;en ai un, je lui montrerais discretos par ce qu&#39;il est caché dans mon pantalon.

----------


## George Sable

> O_o  j&#39;ai une copine qui aimerai avoir un ersatz du calendrier du 15 de france avec les gars de CpC... je la tue ou ...


Une femme de goût.

----------


## jofission

Ah ben je comprends mieux pourquoi ya plus le nbre de posts.    :<_<:  

Ptun faut être attentif sur ce putain de fourume !   :^_^:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> En général c&#39;est quand tu demandes pas que tu l&#39;as ce truc


Je confirme.

----------


## jofission

Ya un article de prévu pour analyser le zeu-vidéo à la campagne ? Ça pourrait être très intéressant de savoir comment les bouseux jouent.   ::ninja::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Ya un article de prévu pour analyser le zeu-vidéo à la campagne ? Ça pourrait être très intéressant de savoir comment les bouseux jouent.


Nan mais à la campagne ils connaissent pas le jeu vidéo.   ::ninja::

----------


## getcha

A la campagne on joue a Stranglehold, et on vous emmerde.

----------


## Marty

Tiens, je voulais demander à Charlotte (c&#39;est la rédaction, s&#39;pareil !) si elle pouvait faire des recettes de cuisines aussi simple que celle la mais sans four ? Des trucs accéssibles aux étudiants sans four quoi.
Voila, voila. Bonjour aux pigeons de Paris, place de la Nation.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Chuis étudiant et j&#39;ai un four quand même hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> Nan mais à la campagne ils connaissent pas le jeu vidéo.


la campagne elle t&#39;emmerde.


(bande de citadins agressif et qui considere que le parc au coin de leur rue c&#39;est la "nature"  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Coriolano

> le parc au coin de leur rue c&#39;est la "nature"


On m&#39;aurait mentit ?   ::unsure::

----------


## Guest

> la campagne elle t&#39;emmerde.
> (bande de citadins agressif et qui considere que le parc au coin de leur rue c&#39;est la "nature"  )


Ben ça dépend dans quel sens on le prend. Les champs c&#39;est pas la nature, tu sais.

----------


## Marty

> Chuis étudiant et j&#39;ai un four quand même hein


Ouai mais t&#39;es un riche qu&#39;est pas en chambre étudiant ou il est STRICTEMENT interdit d&#39;avoir un four comme compagnie principale.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ouai mais t&#39;es un riche qu&#39;est pas en chambre étudiant ou il est STRICTEMENT interdit d&#39;avoir un four comme compagnie principale.


Nan, chuis un riche délinquant, c&#39;est différent   ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> Ben ça dépend dans quel sens on le prend. Les champs c&#39;est pas la nature, tu sais.


campagne = champs.

Pas de problème  ::): 


Mais c&#39;est quoi la nature pour toi alors ?
(ce sent le débat violent)

----------


## Hardc000re

Question sérieuse après tout ce flood inutile : Que devient Caféine? Est-ce qu&#39;on aura la surprise de le revoir un jour dans CpC? Si cela a déja été traité, désolé.

2ème question: Vos configs ont été achetées à titre perso ou c&#39;est considéré comme un avantage en nature? (comme les portables,voitures,Pc dans certaines boites)

3ème question: String ou boxer?

----------


## O.Boulon

1) J&#39;en doute.
    Il a pris la mauvaise jambe de pantalon du temps, je crois.

2) On a nos pcs à la maison achetés avec nos sous, le pc du travail au travail qui appartient au travail.

3) Gringo.

----------


## Coriolano

> Question sérieuse après tout ce flood inutile : Que devient Caféine?


Il boss sur un site wayb avec les anciens de Joypad. 

Je comprend pas la réponse de OB sauf que ca doit vouloir dire non, comme a chaque fois que la question est posé  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> 2) On a nos pcs à la maison achetés avec nos sous, le pc du travail au travail qui appartient au travail.


Même la config de Casque ?
Car je pense qu&#39;elle est composé de mal de pièces en test...   ::siffle::

----------


## Geminys

> 1) J&#39;en doute.
>     Il a pris la mauvaise jambe de pantalon du temps, je crois.
> 
> 2) On a nos pcs à la maison achetés avec nos sous, le pc du travail au travail qui appartient au travail.
> 
> *3) Gringo.*



 ::mellow::  Nom d&#39;une sardine au Nutella, doit on comprendre qu&#39;El Gringo met des strings sous son boxer????



Spoiler Alert! 


patapay

----------


## NitroG42

> Nom d&#39;une sardine au Nutella, doit on comprendre qu&#39;El Gringo met des strings sous son boxer????
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> patapay


Non, c&#39;est nous qui mettons Gringo.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Non, c&#39;est nous qui mettons Gringo.


Ta p&#39;tite phrase à toi (Chose d&#39;El Gringo) aurait tendance à nous faire croire l&#39;inverse...

----------


## Guest

> campagne = champs.
> 
> Pas de problème 
> Mais c&#39;est quoi la nature pour toi alors ?
> (ce sent le débat violent)


Ben tu vois, les champs c&#39;est de la culture, pas la nature. La plupart des forêts actuelles ont poussé sous l&#39;influence de l&#39;homme, donc c&#39;est pareil. 

Mais ma question à moi, c&#39;est: Tout ça, on s&#39;en branle, non?

----------


## Pelomar

> Ben tu vois, les champs c&#39;est de la culture, pas la nature. La plupart des forêts actuelles ont poussé sous l&#39;influence de l&#39;homme, donc c&#39;est pareil. 
> 
> Mais ma question à moi, c&#39;est: Tout ça, on s&#39;en branle, non?


Bah vi on s&#39;en branle, c&#39;était juste de l&#39;ironie en fait  ::): 


Mais j&#39;étais sur que tu voudrais avoir le dernier mot mouahahha je suis vil.

----------


## NitroG42

Tiens je viens d&#39;avoir une idée là juste avant d&#39;aller me coucher.
En fait l&#39;histoire des futurs serveurs Canard PC je trouve ca excellent, j&#39;ai hâte de jouer avec plein de canard.
Ensuite j&#39;ai repensé au serveur Teamspeak, et là révélation.
En fait pour faire court, je me disais qu&#39;il y a beaucoup de lecteurs qui n&#39;osent pas se joindre à notre secte.

Et là je pensais à un truc complètement fou, je sais qu&#39;il y à déjà de la pub pour le site et tout, mais je me demandais si ca serait possible dans un futur numéro (genre le 454) que avec quelques membres du forum, on fasses un espèce de lettre, s&#39;adressant aux lecteurs, pour les invités à rejoindre la communauté et les futures différents serveurs de jeu.
En fait c&#39;est sûrement totalement inutile, mais là je sais pas ce que j&#39;ai, je suis crevé et ca me parait intéressant, mais vu que j&#39;ai écrit "d&#39;en" à la place de "dans" quelques lignes auparavant, je vois que je suis complètement crevé et que mon jugement en est largement affecté.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Tiens je viens d&#39;avoir une idée là juste avant d&#39;aller me coucher.
> En fait l&#39;histoire des futurs serveurs Canard PC je trouve ca excellent, j&#39;ai hâte de jouer avec plein de canard.
> Ensuite j&#39;ai repensé au serveur Teamspeak, et là révélation.
> En fait pour faire court, je me disais qu&#39;il y a beaucoup de lecteurs qui n&#39;osent pas se joindre à notre secte.
> 
> Et là je pensais à un truc complètement fou, je sais qu&#39;il y à déjà de la pub pour le site et tout, mais je me demandais si ca serait possible dans un futur numéro (genre le 454) que avec quelques membres du forum, on fasses un espèce de lettre, s&#39;adressant aux lecteurs, pour les invités à rejoindre la communauté et les futures différents serveurs de jeu.
> En fait c&#39;est sûrement totalement inutile, mais là je sais pas ce que j&#39;ai, je suis crevé et ca me parait intéressant, mais vu que j&#39;ai écrit "d&#39;en" à la place de "dans" quelques lignes auparavant, je vois que je suis complètement crevé et que mon jugement en est largement affecté.


De mon point de vue je trouve ça terriblement con, et en plus de ça si c&#39;est toi et moi qui écrivons cette lettre, le TS fermera au bout de deux jours...


Plus serieusement, je vais pas dire que c&#39;est une mauvaise idée, mais une idée... Pas trés interessantes   ::unsure::  ça fais un peu école si je puis dire, y&#39;en a qui font un foot dans leur coins et d&#39;autre qui glande à coté, tant que tous l&#39;monde est dans son coin ça va, mais si y&#39;a un fouteux qui viens avec toute une bande et dit "Bonsoir, je suis un des footbaleurs qui joue en face, ne soyez pas timide, rejoignez nous, nous ne mordons pas"
Il suffit de comprendre que c&#39;est pas par timidité qu&#39;on veut pas jouer au foot, mais parce qu&#39;on veut pas, et à part l&#39;idée de lui carré le balon dans l&#39;cul rien n&#39;est interessant dans le jeu en face

Pour le Téhaisse c&#39;est pareil, déjà on est nombreux je trouves sur le chan TF2 (on a des fois du mal à s&#39;entendre), et il y a un risques qu&#39;il faille ce censurer

Exemple : Imagine un pére de famille fraichement marriés, qui a ses enfants sur ses genoux pour leur montré les beau graphisme cartoon de TF2 ("Papa c&#39;est quoi ce liquide rouge ?" "Rien, du ketchup, le monsieur il est remplisde ketchup") et qui ce dit "Tiens, la lettre du dernier canard Pc parle d&#39;un serveur teamspeak pour parlé dans la bonne ambiance en jouant avec des inconnues"
La, le pere ce connecte (on va imaginer qu&#39;il a pas poiroté 15h pour être register hein), va sur le canal TF2, et entend direct un 
"T&#39;as vu l&#39;manchot s&#39;que je t&#39;ai mis !
-Putain espèce d&#39;enfoiré je m&#39;y attendais pas là oh ! Tu fais chier avec tes sticky
-Hahahaha
-Les mecs, on a perdu Jonhson
-Pas grave, c&#39;étais qu&#39;un con"

Et les momes, traumatisé, le pere gener, bref... Là, le TS, ceux qui y rentrent savent à quoi s&#39;attendre : Vanne, insultes gratuite et amour homosexuel fougeux, bref, des vrais douches de rugbymen quoi !

----------


## El Gringo

> "T&#39;as vu l&#39;manchot s&#39;que je t&#39;ai mis !
> -Putain espèce d&#39;enfoiré je m&#39;y attendais pas là oh ! Tu fais chier avec tes sticky
> -Hahahaha
> -Les mecs, on a perdu Jonhson
> -Pas grave, c&#39;étais qu&#39;un con"
> 
> Et les momes, traumatisé


Qu&#39;est ce que tu wacontes là? Le môme il entend ça il dit à son père "Non mais c&#39;est quoi ce langage de troudbalzor ? Vas-y l&#39;daron, défonce leur l&#39;oignon à ces grosses tantes ils attendent que ça !"

----------


## Threanor

> Qu&#39;est ce que tu wacontes là? Le môme il entend ça il dit à son père "Non mais c&#39;est quoi ce langage de troudbalzor ? Vas-y l&#39;daron, défonce leur l&#39;oignon à ces grosses tantes ils attendent que ça !"


Ok
(je jouerai jamais contre tes enfants)

----------


## El Gringo

> je jouerai jamais contre tes enfants


Avec c&#39;est plus marrant. Reste à les faire pousser... J&#39;ai les graines, manque plus que le terreau.

----------


## George Sable

Note à moi même : rester éloigné de la rédac pendant un moment.

----------


## El Gringo

> Note à moi même : rester éloigné de la rédac pendant un moment.


T&#39;inquiètes on risque pas de te confondre avec les terreaux. (lire à voix haute)

----------


## George Sable

Ahah, peut me chaut !  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

> Ahah, peut me chaut !


haroun tazieff ?

----------


## Pelomar

> -Les mecs, on a perdu Jonhson
> -Pas grave, c&#39;étais qu&#39;un con"


  ::XD::   ::XD::  



(sinon je suis d&#39;accord hein)

----------


## NitroG42

Tiens c&#39;est marrant là, j&#39;arrive à 21 heure sur le topic, et je me rends compte que j&#39;ai complètement oublié ce que j&#39;avais posté hier...
Bref, oui quand j&#39;y repense c&#39;était un peu de la merde...


Sinon elu tu me parait un peu xénophobe et hostile envers toutes personnes extérieurs à ici hein  :;): 
bon on oublie c&#39;est que j&#39;ai dit, mais je suis sur qu&#39;l y a encore plein de lecteurs qui ose pas venir alors qu&#39;ils devraient..

Pour ts, il faudrait surtout crée des sous chan pour le chan tf 2 genre serveur 1 2 et 3 par ce j&#39;ai remarqué que y a vait 1/4 ou la moitié des mecs du chan qui jouait sur un autre serveur, et ca va pas s&#39;arranger avec les futurs serveurs cpc.

Bon faut que je réflechisse à de la pub "viendez sur le ternet" moi.

Et sinon :



> La, le pere ce connecte (on va imaginer qu&#39;il a pas poiroté 15h pour être register hein), va sur le canal TF2, et entend direct un 
> "T&#39;as vu l&#39;manchot s&#39;que je t&#39;ai mis !
> -Putain espèce d&#39;enfoiré je m&#39;y attendais pas là oh ! Tu fais chier avec tes sticky
> -Hahahaha
> -Les mecs, on a perdu Jonhson
> -Pas grave, c&#39;étais qu&#39;un con"


C&#39;est pas par ce que ton père il t&#39;as fait découvrir tf2 et teamspeak qu&#39;il faut faire de ton cas une généralité  ::siffle:: 
Nan mais le pèer de famille avec ses "beaux enfants" qui se co sur ts c&#39;est pas crédible, stou.


Bon j&#39;ai trouvé mon idée, en fait ca serait une photo d&#39;une partie du corps significative de chaque rédacteur, avec le tatouage "viendez sur le site" dessus.
par exemple, y a les fesses de gringo, la bedaine de boulon, l&#39;énorme sexe d&#39;ackboo et de casque (par ce qu&#39;il faut bien le reconnaître, c&#39;est toujours les chefs qui ont les plus grosses), Fishbone son magnifique crâne luisant,  threanor son nez (bon en fait là je savais pas alors je me suis fié à son avatar), Sonia ses seins (par ce que bon là je sais pas non plus mais c&#39;était facile), et half, couille, et george je vous laisse deviner  ::ninja:: 

Bon ok je vais me coucher.

----------


## jofission

serieux, vous vous croyez ou la????

----------


## DakuTenshi

> serieux, vous vous croyez ou la????


Ahah qu&#39;est-ce que t&#39;as fait toi encore?   ::happy2::  

Sinon j&#39;ai pas suivi, pour s&#39;abonner 3000 ans à CPC, comme y&#39;a pas l&#39;option sur le site,on envoie un msg à abonnement bidule cpc.com ou un truc du genre?

----------


## Marty

> Sinon j&#39;ai pas suivi, pour s&#39;abonner 3000 ans à CPC, comme y&#39;a pas l&#39;option sur le site,on envoie un msg à abonnement bidule cpc.com ou un truc du genre?


Mais euh dans 3000 ans tu seras mort non ?   ::o:  
T&#39;es bete ou quoi ?!

Espece de sale riche délinquant !

Et sinon Charlotte a pas répondu à ma question...   ::cry::  Y&#39;aura ti plus de recette sans faour ensuite ou c&#39;est bien que non ?

----------


## Anonyme1023

> serieux, vous vous croyez ou la????


Moi j&#39;voudrais savoir ce qu&#39;il a marqué pour qu&#39;on le censure à ce point   ::happy2::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Question à la rédac : TF2 influe-t-il sur votre travail ? autant au niveau rendement qu&#39;au niveau "qualité, objectivité" (attention, ce sont de gros guillemets).
Parce que devoir se taper un vieux jeu à la _Beer Tycoon_ pendant que les collègues se font des backstabs à 10 mètres, ça doit pas être ultra glop.

Nan ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Mais euh dans 3000 ans tu seras mort non ?   
> T&#39;es bete ou quoi ?!


Nan mais sérieusement, si on veut s&#39;inscrire 2 ans, faut envoyer un email?   :<_<:

----------


## jofission

> Moi j&#39;voudrais savoir ce qu&#39;il a marqué pour qu&#39;on le censure à ce point



MP uniquement pour le savoir.   ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Nan mais sérieusement, si on veut s&#39;inscrire 2 ans, faut envoyer un email?


J&#39;attends qu&#39;on me réponde moi hein   ::mellow::   :<_<:   :<_<:

----------


## Guest

> J&#39;attends qu&#39;on me réponde moi hein


On t&#39;a répondu, t&#39;envoies un mail à abonnement(arobaseuh)canardpc(pouint)com.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Nan perso m&#39;a répondu, triso moche feignasse!

Au fait si j&#39;écris une blague de toto au milieu de mon email de réabonnement, c&#39;est grave?

----------


## Guest

> Nan perso m&#39;a répondu, triso moche feignasse!
> 
> Au fait si j&#39;écris une blague de toto au milieu de mon email de réabonnement, c&#39;est grave?


Regarde dans la news sur l&#39;inflation, tête de zob.

----------


## DakuTenshi

En plus c&#39;est une réponse de Boulon  ::wub::

----------


## Pelomar

Aura t-on droit au test des Sims 2 : naufragés, avec la-meuf-trop-bonne-qui-a-gagné-<strike>la-star-academy-</strike>KohLanta ?


edit : et pourquoi je trouve pas CPC dans relay.fr ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Aura t-on droit au test des Sims 2 : naufragés, avec la-meuf-trop-bonne-qui-a-gagné-<strike>la-star-academy-</strike>KohLanta ?


Sur Nintendo DS, oui sans doute  ::ninja::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Est-ce que chaque membre de la rédaction achète son Canard PC une fois sorti ?

----------


## jofission

Nan c&#39;est de l&#39;abus de bien social.   ::ninja::

----------


## Djal

A quand une page : "Le test du lecteur"? 
Genre un lecteur bénévol (pas moi, je bosse pas gratos, et Sonia s&#39;ouvrirait les veines) different chaque mois qui vous soumet un test de jeu que vous n&#39;avez pas testé. Ou alors qui fait un contre test sur un jeu que vous avez trop bien ou trop mal noté.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Qui écrit les éditos ?
Car ce n&#39;est pas signé.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour les éditos, Casque ou ackboo, ça dépend.
Pour le test des lecteurs, à part faire plaisir à celui qui est publié, je doute que ça ravisse tout le monde : la grande majorité des acheteurs de Canard PC payent pour CanardPC et pas une excroissance du forum de Canardplus.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Pour les éditos, Casque ou ackboo, ça dépend.
> Pour le test des lecteurs, à part faire plaisir à celui qui est publié, je doute que ça ravisse tout le monde : la grande majorité des acheteurs de Canard PC payent pour CanardPC et pas une excroissance du forum de Canardplus.


Hé t&#39;as pas répondu à ma question !   ::ninja::

----------


## Djal

> Pour le test des lecteurs, à part faire plaisir à celui qui est publié, je doute que ça ravisse tout le monde : la grande majorité des acheteurs de Canard PC payent pour CanardPC et pas une excroissance du forum de Canardplus.


Excroissance toi-même.
Tu veux dire qu&#39;il y a des gens qui achetent CPC et n&#39;ont jamais vu ce forum? Ho les cons... Ils passent à coté de 95% de l&#39;interet du mag   ::ninja:: 

Puis je suis sûr que si vous publiez l&#39;idée vous recevrez des tests d&#39;autres personnes que les clodos qui peuplent le coin, ca pourrait apporter de la fraicheur au mag. Enfin bref, dans 2 ans tu diras que c&#39;est une bonne idée que c&#39;est toi qui l&#39;a eu, je te l&#39;offre c&#39;est cadeau.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Excroissance toi-même.
> Tu veux dire qu&#39;il y a des gens qui achetent CPC et n&#39;ont jamais vu ce forum? Ho les cons... Ils passent à coté de 95% de l&#39;interet du mag


Y&#39;a un mag autour de ce site???????????????????   ::mellow::   ::blink::  
Faudrait que je l&#39;achète ça a l&#39;air marrant, enfin si y&#39;a b0b0 dedans sinon c&#39;est d&#39;la marde   ::ninja::

----------


## Ash

J&#39;ai une question :

A quoi sert ce topic ?

----------


## O.Boulon

A démontrer que seuls les fans de Thréanor ne comprenant pas Couly posent de vraies questions à la con.

----------


## Ash

J&#39;appelle ça de la jalousie. Jalouse va !

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, je suis juste jaloux de Gringo, parce que lui il a NitroG42.

----------


## Ash

T&#39;s au moins la moitié du forum à tes fesses, bon ok c&#39;est tous les pré pubères, mais c&#39;est déjà pas mal !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Nan, je suis juste jaloux de Gringo, parce que lui il a NitroG42.


Tu as l&#39;avantage d&#39;avoir Emile Zoulou IRL.   ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> Nan, je suis juste jaloux de Gringo, parce que lui il a NitroG42.


Alors là, tu peux pas savoir à quel point ça me fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## Guest

> Alors là, tu peux pas savoir à quel point ça me fait plaisir


Même en prenant en compte l&#39;ironie ?  ::):

----------


## Ash

> Alors là, tu peux pas savoir à quel point ça me fait plaisir


Quelles sont tes pratiques sexuelles pour en être arrivé là ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Quelles sont tes pratiques sexuelles pour en être arrivé là ?


La mygale et le paon.

----------


## Ash

> La mygale et le paon.


Je suis pas aussi souple j&#39;avoue, je m&#39;incline devant tant de ferveur...   ::ninja::

----------


## NyKo

Et pourquoi des lapins dans un canard?

----------


## Guest

> Et pourquoi des lapins dans un canard?


Hahaha, il sait pas pourquoi il y a des lapins dans le canard ! (il sait pas se servir des trois coquillages non plus, par ailleurs).

----------


## NitroG42

> Et pourquoi des lapins dans un canard?


Je propose que la réponse soit dans le prochain Couly.

----------


## Ash

Ah non ! Je vais encore rien comprendre !

----------


## Pelomar

Est-ce que le fait que "canardplus.com" ressemble beaucoup a "canalplus.com" soit fait pour attirer les gens qui se tromperait en tapant l&#39;adresse de leur chaine favorite ? Un peu comme les gosses qui veulent aller sur disneyland.fr et qui tombe sur un mossieur tout nu qui fait des trucs a la dame en tapant "fisneyland.fr" ?

----------


## NitroG42

Quand je me trompe, je rajoute rarement deux lettres à un mot.

----------


## Pelomar

Parce que toi t&#39;es un gros con, moi ca m&#39;arrive souvent de me planter de deux lettres !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Quand je me trompe, je rajoute rarement deux lettres à un mot.


Comment tu crois que pelo a découvert ce site ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## NitroG42

> Comment tu crois que pelo a découvert ce site ?


Je m&#39;en doutais, mais si je le traite de con, il va faire une quote en signature  ::rolleyes:: 

edit : je sais très bien ce qui c&#39;est passé, green t&#39;as traité de con, et pouf tu l&#39;as mis en quote !
ca se résume à autre chose ?

Boulette toi-même.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je m&#39;en doutais, mais si je le traite de con, il va faire une quote en signature


Suis la quote, tu comprendras.
Boulet.

----------


## Sylvine

> (il sait pas se servir des trois coquillages non plus, par ailleurs)


Bordel de merde de putain de chier de connard à la con.

----------


## spongebong

gaynial le topic des gros mots

----------


## jofission

Ta guele connard §§§§§   ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> edit : je sais très bien ce qui c&#39;est passé, green t&#39;as traité de con, et pouf tu l&#39;as mis en quote !
> ca se résume à autre chose ?
> 
> Boulette toi-même.


On va dire que c&#39;est de l&#39;ironie  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

> Pour le test des lecteurs, à part faire plaisir à celui qui est publié, je doute que ça ravisse tout le monde : la grande majorité des acheteurs de Canard PC payent pour CanardPC et pas une excroissance du forum de Canardplus.


Je pressent la prochaine question : "...et pour le site ?"

 ::w00t:: 

PS : Tiens c&#39;est marrant, qd j&#39;ai répondu ca, c&#39;etait juste aprés boulon, mais la, je vois qu&#39;il y a mass réponses entre les deux.  Surement du au restart du forum, un truc à du merder au passage.

----------


## NitroG42

> Je pressent la prochaine question : "...et pour le site ?"
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Tiens c&#39;est marrant, qd j&#39;ai répondu ca, c&#39;etait juste aprés boulon, mais la, je vois qu&#39;il y a mass réponses entre les deux.  Surement du au restart du forum, un truc à du merder au passage.


Ou alors peut être une faille temporelle t&#39;as aspiré et *la suite dans 2 jours*

----------


## b0b0

Pourquoi el gringo est si vulgaire ?


Pourquoi y&#39;a pas de stylo 16 couleurs ?

Pourquoi ?

----------


## jofission

Pourquoi pas.   ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Est-ce que le fait que "canardplus.com" ressemble beaucoup a "canalplus.com" soit fait pour attirer les gens qui se tromperait en tapant l&#39;adresse de leur chaine favorite ? Un peu comme les gosses qui veulent aller sur disneyland.fr et qui tombe sur un mossieur tout nu qui fait des trucs a la dame en tapant "fisneyland.fr" ?



Marche même pas ton lien.
Hé, oh, on a tous essayé après le post de gni? hein.

 ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Fishbone est-il définitivement faché avec Maroc Telecom ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Marche même pas ton lien.
> Hé, oh, on a tous essayé après le post de gni? hein.


  ::XD::  


Tiens, moi j&#39;aurais des vrais questions :
- Peut-on s&#39;attendre a un renouveau d&#39;Ivan Le fou (mon idole   ::wub::  ) ou se cantonera-il aux Football manager ?
- Et Piwo, c&#39;est qui ? Et aura t-il une place plus importante dans l&#39;avenir ?
- Bob Arctor continue t-il a écrire des news ?

----------


## NitroG42

c&#39;est marrant, c&#39;est 3 questions qui ont déjà été posés...

----------


## Pelomar

Vaut mieux des questions deja posé que des trucs du genre "est-ce que Sonia a des gros seins"

Non mais   ::(:

----------


## NitroG42

Est-ce que Sonia à des gros seins ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Si c&#39;est le cas je me dévoue pour faire les tests consoles  ::ninja::

----------


## oblivion

Vous envisagez aussi d&#39;ouvrir des serveurs QuakeWars ou ça se limite juste aux jeux Steam ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ca se limite aux jeux qui ont du potentiel de joueurs. cf dernier édito.   ::siffle::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Ca se limite aux jeux qui ont du potentiel de joueurs. cf dernier édito.


Autant dire que je vais croiser personne sur UT3...   ::ninja::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Est-ce que vous voulez m&#39;embaucher comme pigiste?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Non, question suivante?

----------


## oblivion

> Ca se limite aux jeux qui ont du potentiel de joueurs. cf dernier édito.


ouais c&#39;est sûr, mais bon même 5000 ça me va, c&#39;est sur la durée qu&#39;on jugera   ::happy2::

----------


## PrinceGITS

C&#39;est en béta donc il faut aussi attendre. Leur but était de remplir les serveurs le plus souvent possible pour voir si la machine supporte la charge. 
Donc ils ont pris le jeu qui est à la mode.

Ils ont dit qu&#39;il y aurait d&#39;autres serveurs et même des serveurs privés spécial canards (avec match contre la rédac de temps en temps  :;):  ).

Wait and see, comme on dit.

----------


## jofission

Il y a un serveur RO au fait ?

----------


## necro

Vous faites l&#39;apologie des ordi face au console et je retrouve dans le numero 159, 4 pages de test sur xbox DS et wii.
Ca a commencer avec xbox et maintenant ca ...
Va t&#39;on devoir "perdre" (parce que je ne les lirai pas) 4 pages ou plus à chaque magazine ?
Serieux je vous le dis, parce qu&#39;on est entre nous, ca ma foutu les boules !

----------


## Guest

> Vous faites l&#39;apologie des ordi face au console


Ah bon ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, désormais, en cas d&#39;absence d&#39;actualité PC, plutôt que de parler de jeux consoles, on va faire des comparatifs de clefs USB 64 Mo, ainsi qu&#39;un dossier en dix parties sur les cahiers petits carreaux clairefontaine.

----------


## necro

> Nan, désormais, en cas d&#39;absence d&#39;actualité PC, plutôt que de parler de jeux consoles, on va faire des comparatifs de clefs USB 64 Mo, ainsi qu&#39;un dossier en dix parties sur les cahiers petits carreaux clairefontaine.


  ::|:  

J&#39;aimerais attendre de voir comment réagissent les autres lecteur, mais perso, ca ma fais 4 pages en moins à lire.
C&#39;est un mag que je suis depuis 3 ans avec beaucoup d&#39;interet, et je m&#39;attendais pas a vous voir virer de bord.
Bon d&#39;accord c&#39;est un peu fort de dire ca, mais merde 4 pages qd meme.

----------


## Guest

> Nan, désormais, en cas d&#39;absence d&#39;actualité PC, plutôt que de parler de jeux consoles, on va faire des comparatifs de clefs USB 64 Mo, ainsi qu&#39;un dossier en dix parties sur les cahiers petits carreaux clairefontaine.


Les petits carreaux, ça m&#39;intéresse. Et un comparatif de stylos à billes qui irait avec, ça m&#39;aiderait aussi, merci.

Franchement, je vois pas en quoi Canard PC participe dans une guéguerre bidon console/PC, et en quoi tu devrais dénigrer systématiquement les consoles toi aussi, tout fan PC que tu sois. Ca ne t&#39;intéresse pas, soit, mais tu n&#39;es pas représentatif à toi tout seul. Ou si tu l&#39;es, je connais des instituts de sondage qui adoreraient se faciliter le boulot.

----------


## Threanor

> J&#39;aimerais attendre de voir comment réagissent les autres lecteur, mais perso, ca ma fais 4 pages en moins à lire.


Fais un tour dans le topic du numéro 159, des réactions tu en verras plein. 
c&#39;est marrant de voir d&#39;un côté les intégristes du PC nous dirent "vous faites trop de tests consoles vous avez viré de bord"
et de l&#39;autre les consoleux (pardon utilisateurs occasionnels de consoles) qui gueulent "vous avez descendu Halo 3 parce que vous êtes anti-consoles"
En réalité on est anti-tout, on n&#39;aime jouer qu&#39;avec El Gringo et les stagiaires
parce qu&#39;on est trop HARDCORE !

[d&#39;ailleurs je ne crois pas qu&#39;il y ait une seule page console dans le prochain numéro]

----------


## NitroG42

Un comparatif de gomme ca serait bien aussi, par ce que je sais jamais quoi prendre  ::unsure:: 
Sinon vous pouvez faire un comparo sur les câbles usb ou rj45, avec la taille et le débit de chacun, sa résistance et surtout combien de mètres de cable on peut enrouler autour du sexe de gringo  ::lol::

----------


## NitroG42

> [d&#39;ailleurs je ne crois pas qu&#39;il y ait une seule page console dans le prochain numéro]


Ca dépend, y a Smackdown vs Raw 2008 qui sort donc Boulon va bien faire quelques concessions...

Tiens une question intéressante, comme Assassin Creeds ne sort sur PC qu&#39;en 2008, allez-vous faire un test console dessus pour noel ?
Je pense que ca pourrait être sympa pour se donner une première impression du jeu, ou alors au moins une petite preview sur le jeu complet quoi.

et sinon ton lapin, il pue la patate.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> [d&#39;ailleurs je ne crois pas qu&#39;il y ait une seule page console dans le prochain numéro]


Pas une seule !  ::w00t::   Ce canard est un scandale !  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan pas de WWe Raw dans celui là.
Pas de console non plus.

Parce que l&#39;actu PC est méga riche et qu&#39;on a pas besoin de remplissage.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Elle est riche mais est-elle bonne?

Ou toutes les sorties se font amoureusement torcher ?   ::wub:: 


(me tarde de lire les test d&#39;Hellgate et de Gears of War)

----------


## SSkuLL

Et si Canard PC n&#39;était tout simplement que "Le magajine des Zeux Vidéos" ? 
Cad, un magazine qui nous parle de jeux vidéo, quelque soit le support. 

Après tout, si on s&#39;arrête au titre du magazine/journal pour connaître le contenu, on risque souvent d&#39;être déçu ...

Le Figaro, il me parle pas de Figaro (le perso) ni de figaro (les bateaux) ! Quel scandale ! 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ni des fruits qui font éructer  ::ninja:: 

(je vous laisse le temps de bien comprendre)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il est nul ton jeu de mot.   ::ninja::  
Mais bon, je pense qu&#39;il va y en avoir pas mal à aller chercher la signification de "éructer".  :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Attention, ce n&#39;est pas pornographique  ::XD::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Le Figaro, il me parle pas de Figaro (le perso) ni de figaro (les bateaux) ! Quel scandale !


Je t&#39;arrête tout de suite, je suis déjà passé par là. En mieux.

----------


## Bebealien

J&#39;avais fait un post sur le sujet, mais j&#39;en profite quand meme pour poser la question ici ?
Quand revois t-on Howard Bulot, Sigmund cul et surtout l&#39;impayable Pipeman ? Les grandes titres étant actuellement squatté par un rouquin à slip de triste mémoire qui nargue le monde du haut de ses 19,5 cm....

----------


## Pelomar

Est-ce a cause du flood constant, des questions répetitives et des questions de merde que la rédaction ne vient plus ici ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Elle ne vient jamais sur ce forum je crois.

Il y a une personne qui détient les codes de tous les comptes et qui répond de temps en temps.

----------


## Pelomar

quand je disais "la rédaction" c&#39;est pour dire Boulon, Thréanor, Gringo et pas le compte qui poste les news.

Enfin je dis ca mais j&#39;ai très bien compris ta réponse en fait ^^

----------


## NitroG42

> quand je disais "la rédaction" c&#39;est pour dire Boulon, Thréanor, Gringo et pas le compte qui poste les news.
> 
> Enfin je dis ca mais j&#39;ai très bien compris ta réponse en fait ^^


Il dit que Boulon, threthre, gringo, ackboo, et tout les comptes rédac sur le forum sont en fait des multi de b0b0.

Sinon pour répondre à ta question, moi ils m&#39;ont répondus  :B):

----------


## Sylvine

> Parce que l&#39;actu PC est méga riche et qu&#39;on a pas besoin de remplissage.





-3 Mots.
-Pas mieux.
-"Guide strategique TF2"
 ::siffle::  
:cherchelamerde:

----------


## NitroG42

GOD DAMN HIPPIES

----------


## Snowman

J&#39;ai une question : est-ce que sur le nouveau forum on pourra mettre des avatars plus grands ? Pas CMB mais genre 150x150.

Voilà, sur ce je vais brûler en enfer.

----------


## spongebong

> J&#39;ai une question : est-ce que sur le nouveau forum on pourra mettre des avatars plus grands ? Pas CMB mais genre 150x150.
> 
> Voilà, sur ce je vais brûler en enfer.


Tu veux pas un compteur de messages non plus ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Tu veux pas un compteur de messages non plus ?


C&#39;est possible ?

----------


## francou008

Il y a moyen d&#39;augmenter le nombre de quote maximum à trois? (ou plus).

C&#39;est parfois un peu limite si il y a une grande discussion.

----------


## jofission

Ouais jsuis d&#39;accord, c&#39;est régulièrement évoqué et toujours pas d&#39;upgrade en vue ; c&#39;est pas faute d&#39;en parler depuis x posts !   ::(:

----------


## aldo aldo aldo

::blink::  vous maudissez generalement le manque de concurence face aux jeux ea sport.
Exemple cette quinzaine sur nba live 08 en demandant a quand un pro evolution basket;
la gamme 2KSPORT représente une alternative interessante  sur console savez vous s&#39; il exixte deja des versions pc ou si des adaptations sont prevues?
Merci à toi Grand Canard

----------


## Snowman

> Tu veux pas un compteur de messages non plus ?


Nan mais j&#39;étais sérieux en plus   ::mellow::  

Pour une fois   ::ninja::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Est-ce que le coup du "posez vos questions sur Crysis" est un cache-misère parce que vous ne savez pas quoi raconter dans le test ?  :P 


La pratique va se généraliser à d&#39;autres jeux?

----------


## ElGato

> Est-ce que le coup du "posez vos questions sur Crysis" est un cache-misère parce que vous ne savez pas quoi raconter dans le test ?  :P 
> La pratique va se généraliser à d&#39;autres jeux?


Welcome to six months ago (Stalker, Bioshock...)

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J&#39;étais pas là   ::sad::

----------


## George Sable

> J&#39;étais pas là


Ce n&#39;est pas une excuse.

----------


## El Gringo

> -3 Mots.
> -Pas mieux.
> -"Guide strategique TF2"
>  
> :cherchelamerde:


La prochaine fois que tu cherches la merde essaye au moins de pas troller dans le vide comme un con, boulon parlait du prochain numéro. L&#39;actualité on ne la contrôle pas, et si tout les jeux arrivent en même temps on y est pour rien. Sinon pour celui qui demande pourquoi on répond plus aux questions, on était dans un bouclage reloud la semaine dernière et moi je suis saoulé. Quant à celui qui demande s&#39;il y aura de plus gros avatars, j&#39;en sais rien mais j&#39;espère pas.

----------


## Threanor

> La prochaine fois que tu cherches la merde essaye au moins de pas troller dans le vide comme un con, boulon parlait du prochain numéro. L&#39;actualité on ne la contrôle pas, et si tout les jeux arrivent en même temps on y est pour rien. Sinon pour celui qui demande pourquoi on répond plus aux questions, on était dans un bouclage reloud la semaine dernière et moi je suis saoulé. Quant à celui qui demande s&#39;il y aura de plus gros avatars, j&#39;en sais rien mais j&#39;espère pas.


Attends c&#39;est pas moi qu&#39;aurait posté avec ton compte par erreur là ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Attends c&#39;est pas moi qu&#39;aurait posté avec ton compte par erreur là ?


nan c&#39;est moi qui suis aigri ce soir...

----------


## Guest

> nan c&#39;est moi qui suis aigri ce soir...


Te plains pas, Sylvine c&#39;est tout le temps.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> nan c&#39;est moi qui suis aigri ce soir...



Un bisou?   ::unsure::

----------


## Ash

> Sinon pour celui qui demande pourquoi on répond plus aux questions, on était dans un bouclage reloud la semaine dernière et moi je suis saoulé.


C&#39;est trop indiscret de demander qu&#39;est-ce qui a rendu ce bouclage aussi reloud ?

----------


## Bebealien

Question subsidiaire : c&#39;est moi ou on sent poindre une aigritude montante au sein de la rédaction, et chez certains membres en particulier ?
C&#39;est l&#39;approche de noel et la peur d&#39;etre oublié par le pirenouel ou c &#39;est autre chose ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C&#39;est qu&#39;ils en ont marre du star-system coco :P

----------


## getcha

Parce qu&#39;ils ont compris qu&#39;aucun RPG n&#39;aura plus jamais la profondeur et la saveur d&#39;un fallout.

----------


## Ash

Ca parlait de l&#39;aigreur de la rédac&#39;, pas de celle des forumeurs.

----------


## Goji

Je dis non à l&#39;aigreur des forumeurs, surtout s&#39;ils s&#39;appellent Thomas.
J&#39;ai horreur de l&#39;aigreur des Thomas.

Question suivante.

----------


## CrocMagnum

Ciao les cocos!! Est-ce que le *CanardPc Spécial Hardware* est déjà sorti? Désolé, je suis grave en manque!!  ::happy2::  

(sinon juste une date, pliiiz pliiiz...)

----------


## El Gringo

> C&#39;est trop indiscret de demander qu&#39;est-ce qui a rendu ce bouclage aussi reloud ?


Dans mon cas, c&#39;est moi. Très à la bourre, très peu dormi et très peu productif, c&#39;était tendu.

----------


## Ash

> Dans mon cas, c&#39;est moi. Très à la bourre, très peu dormi et très peu productif, c&#39;était tendu.


D&#39;ailleurs, c&#39;est pas la période où vont en faites deux dans le même mois ? 
Ah non merde, vous en faites déjà deux par mois...

----------


## NitroG42

Bon alors, ce numéro 160, il sort bien le 15 ou il aura un jour de retard ?


Bon sinon j&#39;ai lu les deux premiers tomes de la bédé Walking Dead, c&#39;est trop hardcore, je suis sur que ca mériterai un petit papier culture par Boulon ca.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Va chercher bonheur ici:
http://www.krinein.com/bd/walking-dead-1-p...mpose-6432.html
http://www.krinein.com/bd/walking-dead-2-c...ere-oc7007.html

 ::siffle::  


Sinon je tiens à dire au monsieur qui a parlé des aigreurs des Thomas que j&#39;ai bien aimé. Voilà, c&#39;est toujours triste une boutade qui se perd dans le silence, alors je marque mon approbation.

----------


## Snowman

> Quant à celui qui demande s&#39;il y aura de plus gros avatars, j&#39;en sais rien mais j&#39;espère pas.


Bon bah merci quand même et désolé du dérangement   ::mellow::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Pourquoi  le pseudo de Threanor c&#39;est Threanor? Enfin je m&#39;en fout au fond mais quand même à chaque fois que je vois le nom de l&#39;acide aminé threonine je pense à lui, ssay abusayd , j&#39;ai l&#39;impression d&#39;être gay:melllow:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> j&#39;ai l&#39;impression d&#39;être gay:melllow:


Et moi j&#39;ai l&#39;impression que tu veux juste faire le malin parce que t&#39;es en P1  ::siffle::

----------


## Guest

> J&#39;avais bien vu qu&#39;une vanne se cachait dans sa phrase, mais j&#39;ai toujours pas compris :&#39;(


Aigreur d&#39;estomac. De rien.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ah ouais ok. Je cherchais du côté de "tomate" moi. Forcément.

Bon bah lol alors  ::):

----------


## Threanor

> C&#39;est trop indiscret de demander qu&#39;est-ce qui a rendu ce bouclage aussi reloud ?


Moi j&#39;étais malade donc absent les 2 derniers jours du bouclage mais j&#39;ai quand même bossé de chez moi (on m&#39;a demandé je réponds). C&#39;est la fin de l&#39;année, y a plein de gros jeux qui sortent donc niveau rythme c&#39;est tendu. Surtout quand on reçoit un titre comme Crysis qui refuse de tourner et qu&#39;il faut trouver 6 pages à faire pour remplacer le test au dernier moment. 
Alors forcément l&#39;avalanche de "vous faites trop de ci, vous faites pas assez de ça, machin c&#39;est de la merde pourquoi vous en avez parlé pendant x pages..." n&#39;incite pas à l&#39;indulgence et aux réponses policées. On est ouvert aux remarques et critiques attention mais après il y a l&#39;art et la manière (ou juste la forme). Surtout que ce n&#39;est QUE du jeu vidéo.
Voilà je vais aller faire un petit câlin à El Gringo pour le réconforter maintenant.

----------


## Snowman

> Voilà je vais aller faire un petit câlin à El Gringo pour le réconforter maintenant.


Ou lui refiler tes microbes 

 ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Le mag est français. Les gens qui râlent ici en France ont tendance à le faire... De le façon française (gros sabots et pas forcément prise en compte de la situation en face). C&#39;est comme ça, et c&#39;est même pire ailleurs. 

 ::P: ostinutile:

----------


## Pelomar

C&#39;est vrai que ca doit être vachement chaud de garder une distance par rapport aux jeux-vidéo (juste un divertissement, pas plus qu&#39;une passion) quand on y consacre la moitié de son temps.

----------


## Ash

> Moi j&#39;étais malade donc absent les 2 derniers jours du bouclage mais j&#39;ai quand même bossé de chez moi (on m&#39;a demandé je réponds). C&#39;est la fin de l&#39;année, y a plein de gros jeux qui sortent donc niveau rythme c&#39;est tendu. Surtout quand on reçoit un titre comme Crysis qui refuse de tourner et qu&#39;il faut trouver 6 pages à faire pour remplacer le test au dernier moment.
> Alors forcément l&#39;avalanche de "vous faites trop de ci, vous faites pas assez de ça, machin c&#39;est de la merde pourquoi vous en avez parlé pendant x pages..." n&#39;incite pas à l&#39;indulgence et aux réponses policées. On est ouvert aux remarques et critiques attention mais après il y a l&#39;art et la manière (ou juste la forme). Surtout que ce n&#39;est QUE du jeu vidéo.
> Voilà je vais aller faire un petit câlin à El Gringo pour le réconforter maintenant.



Et ben j&#39;espère que tout le monde lira ceci pour modérer ses ardeurs et faire preuve d&#39;indulgence. Je suis rongé par la curiosité et je réclamerais bien des détails, mais je comprends que... Non.
Sache aussi que quoi qu&#39;il arrive, tu auras toujours tout mon amour le plus fidèle et que je t&#39;ai légué mon corps (y&#39;a sûrement des trucs à récup&#39 :;): 

Allé bon courage à toute l&#39;équipe, revenez-nous reposés qu&#39;on puisse de nouveau vous traiter d&#39;incapables  :;):

----------


## Hardc000re

Qui rédige la petite phrase à côté des dates de parution sur la couv&#39; ?

----------


## KikujiroTM

Wesh, bien ou bien ?

----------


## Djal

Toujours interessant quand vous nous devoilez un peu les coulisses du mags :fanboy:

 A quand un hors serie "A quoi vous avez echappé",avec tous les truc censurées. Je suis sûr que les telex du haut des pages vous devez en avoir des bien HARDCORE mais que vous les gardez pour vous. Faites tourner.

----------


## leroliste

Euh... moi j&#39;avais une petite question, justement, en parlant de bouclage difficiles... hem... vous prenez combien de vacances par ans?

Seulement le mois d&#39;aout, ou bien vous arrivez a vous menager une petite semaine ou deux à un autre moment de l&#39;année (je veux dire, je sais que le mag s&#39;arrete pas, mais individuellement, vous arrivez à vous barrer de temps en temps pour relacher la soupape?)


Sinon, je compatis pour les heures, c&#39;est un membre de la grande famille du pestacle avec des feuilles d&#39;heure sup&#39; à 80 par mois (les moments difficiles) qui vous dit ça (et je connais aussi le syndrome du client pas content relou qui vous prend la tete quand vous faites de votre mieux, et que vous vous cassez le cul pour eux).

Alors, esclaves de votre succes ou pas?   ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> Il y a un serveur RO au fait ?


Je préssens plutot CS:S et/ou DoD avant. Toutes ces futures fautes de goût ça me déprime. Bon, va pour un HL²:DM à la rigueur.

----------


## jofission

Un ptit serveur RO à 50 ce serait cool. Mais bon ya pas 50 mecs sur canard qui jouent à RO.   ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Euh... moi j&#39;avais une petite question, justement, en parlant de bouclage difficiles... hem... vous prenez combien de vacances par ans?
> 
> Seulement le mois d&#39;aout, ou bien vous arrivez a vous menager une petite semaine ou deux à un autre moment de l&#39;année (je veux dire, je sais que le mag s&#39;arrete pas, mais individuellement, vous arrivez à vous barrer de temps en temps pour relacher la soupape?)
> Sinon, je compatis pour les heures, c&#39;est un membre de la grande famille du pestacle avec des feuilles d&#39;heure sup&#39; à 80 par mois (les moments difficiles) qui vous dit ça (et je connais aussi le syndrome du client pas content relou qui vous prend la tete quand vous faites de votre mieux, et que vous vous cassez le cul pour eux).
> 
> Alors, esclaves de votre succes ou pas?


Ouais dans le genre question sérieuse : Comment çà so&#39;rganise un CPC ? Est-ce que toute l&#39;équipe est sur le pont sur le même numéro ou bien une partie attaque le numéro suivant quand l&#39;actuel est en bouclage, est-ce que vous bossez 15 jours d&#39;affilée de la même façon ou il y a une phase "glanage d&#39;infos", une phase "maturation d&#39;idée" et d&#39;un coup le gros bordel pour poser tout çà par écrit "pour hier" ? Vous avez un répit entre deux numéros (si non, Casque est un esclavagiste). Comment vous faites pour tenir face à la pression des canards (moi perso çà fait longtemps que j&#39;aurais envoyer bouler le forum ^^). Ca n&#39;est pas trop dur, le fait de garder par devers soit l&#39;aspect "je bosse pour croûter" pour ne laisser apparaître que l&#39;aspect "ouah c&#39;est l&#39;éclate" ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Tout l&#39;équipe bosse sur un seul numéro, le boulot est généralement distribué équitablement.

Il y a  une phase "glanage d&#39;infos", c&#39;est la phase "Qu&#39;est ce qu&#39;on va pouvoir tester sur ce numéro, qui nous a pas envoyé son jeu, est ce qu&#39;on a matière pour un dossier" and co.

Il y a parfois une phase "maturation d&#39;idée", en cas de dossier  ou d&#39;une convergence dans l&#39;actualité, mais la plupart du temps, c&#39;est la phase où on joue chacun dans notre coin pour en parler un peu plus tard et se prendre la tête sur la valeur d&#39;un jeu. Ou pas.

Les pigistes ont deux bouclages par numéro, le premier une semaine après la rentrée pour rendre les gros tests et le second en temps réel pour faire les petits tests, les news et autres trucs comme ça.

On a généralement un jour de pause, voire un week end pour se détendre, mais en même temps la période "jeu/brainstorming" est pas super épuisante.

Concernant la pression des forums, je bats ma femme.

----------


## Jeckhyl

T&#39;as raison, elle est là pour çà.

Merci.

----------


## Ash

Et vous testez les jeux dans quelles conditions ? Au bureau la journée, vous en emmenez chez vous, vous jouez jour et nuit, vous finissez tous les jeux que vous testez ? Et si vous les finissez, vous jouez en mode facile pour aller plus vite ou vous y passez vos week end complets ? 
Et ta femme, entre chaque mandale, elle gueule souvent parce que t&#39;es pas devant la télé avec elle ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> On a généralement un jour de pause, voire un week end pour se détendre, mais en même temps la période "jeu/brainstorming" est pas super épuisante.


Vous avez des jours de repos ! Putain mais c&#39;est dégueulasse !

----------


## O.Boulon

Je joue au bureau la journée et quand le jeu est excellent, parfois, la nuit. Gringo et Thréanor, ces sales bourgeois, ont des PCs persos corrects. Ils peuvent jouer chez eux.
On finit rarement les jeux, généralement plus par plaisir que par nécessité. Evidemment pour les FPS, ça devient indispensable lorsque l&#39;on nous balance des COD4 ou des Jericho qui se finissent en 5 heures.
On joue généralement en medium pour voir le jeu et un peu en hard pour être sûr que ça apporte un intérêt au titre. 
Ma femme gueule généralement parce que je suis pas devant la Wii avec elle.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Là, le bouclage est fini, c&#39;est sûr. Deux réponses dans la même page...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ma femme gueule généralement parce que je suis pas devant la Wii avec elle.


Y a des mecs qui paieraient pour ça tu sais...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben s&#39;ils pouvaient se cotiser pour lui offrir sa putain de bague de fiançaille...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ma femme gueule généralement parce que je suis pas devant la Wii avec elle.


Vu comment tu la décris dans tes tests (hardcore gameuse sur console), j&#39;essaierai même pas de jouer avec elle. Perso, je ne joue JAMAIS à Tetris avec la mienne car elle est trop bonne. Même si elle me supplie ou fait du chantage.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> elle est trop bonne.


PICS ! 

Désolé pas pu m&#39;empêcher. En fait j&#39;ai l&#39;impression que tu sais pas jouer à la console surtout oui, tu es la honte des fans de Zelda :P

----------


## PrinceGITS

Non, elle est vraiment doué. En mode online, elle dégoutte les autres joueurs qui font des déconnexions sauvages !
Par contre, pour les autres jeux...   ::siffle::

----------


## Ash

Question subsidiaire : quand vous avez pas envie de jouer, ce qui doit quand même arriver pour X raisons, vous avez une astuce pour vous motiver ? Est-ce que cette démotivation peut durer des jours ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Une super astuce qui marche pour plein de trucs: on se force.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Et du coup, vous arrivez encore à prendre du plaisir en jouant ? genre vous jouez "pas pour le boulot" chez vous ? où ça arrive de moins en moins ?

----------


## Ash

C&#39;est une question qu&#39;on doit être beaucoup à se poser, nous qui ne jouont que lorsqu&#39;on en a envie. Comment ne pas être lassé, voire dégouté des jeux videos quand c&#39;est le quotidien, et qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas toujours rose...

----------


## O.Boulon

On a tous la mémoire d&#39;un poisson rouge à cause de la drogue.

----------


## PrinceGITS

C&#39;est donc dans la drogue que va l&#39;argent de nos abonnements, à la place des goodies promis depuis le début de l&#39;année.   ::ninja::

----------


## Bebealien

Et devoir répondre à des questions cons de fanboys forumeurs qui ont un avais sur tout et n&#39;importe quoi c&#39;est un sacerdoce ou une vocation ?
Et en prenant du recul, ce boulot chez CPC c&#39;est l&#39;éclate totale, quand meme bien sympa ou ca permet juste de payer les factures ?

----------


## Threanor

> Question subsidiaire : quand vous avez pas envie de jouer, ce qui doit quand même arriver pour X raisons, vous avez une astuce pour vous motiver ? Est-ce que cette démotivation peut durer des jours ?


Moi j&#39;ai une super technique quand j&#39;ai pas envie de jouer. Je pense à mes potes qui se font chier toute la journée au taf, je pense aux gens qui bossent à la chaine ou au MacDo. Je pense à la période où j&#39;étais lecteur de Joystick et je rêvais de faire ce boulot.
Et là curieusement jouer à un truc chiant me parait presque plaisant (et sinon ça fait 20 ans que je joue aux jeux vidéo donc j&#39;ai rarement à me forcer, à part pour les STR russes et les jeux de gestion, même si le fait que ce soit un boulot transforme le rapport au jeu c&#39;est sûr). Et puis c&#39;est El Gringo qui teste la plupart des trucs pourris.

Sinon niveau anecdote, en tripotant un flingue à billes d&#39;un collègue qui restera anonyme, alors que j&#39;avais vidé le chargeur j&#39;ai oublié qu&#39;il y avait une bille dans le canon. Heureusement que je visais le sol, ça devait être un modèle pour chasser l&#39;éléphant : malgré la moquette elle a rebondi et ricoché plusieurs fois dans la rédac manquant d&#39;éborgner casque, gringo et sonia. J&#39;ai pas fait le malin pendant le reste de l&#39;après-midi. (Plus je vois The Office, plus j&#39;ai l&#39;impression ça pourrait se passer à la rédac).

----------


## --Lourd--

> Sinon niveau anecdote, en tripotant un flingue à billes d&#39;un collègue qui restera anonyme, alors que j&#39;avais vidé le chargeur j&#39;ai oublié qu&#39;il y avait une bille dans le canon. Heureusement que je visais le sol, ça devait être un modèle pour chasser l&#39;éléphant : malgré la moquette elle a rebondi et ricoché plusieurs fois dans la rédac manquant d&#39;éborgner casque, gringo et sonia. J&#39;ai pas fait le malin pendant le reste de l&#39;après-midi. (Plus je vois The Office, plus j&#39;ai l&#39;impression ça pourrait se passer à la rédac).


AHAH t&#39;a loupé ton coup d&#39;état saligot !

----------


## Guest

> AHAH t&#39;a loupé ton coup d&#39;état saligot !


Voilà, c&#39;était Lord, merci pour lui, c&#39;est bon il est parti, arrêtez de lancer des trucs, merci, je fais que mon boulot moi.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Boulon il a répondu à pleins de questions, c&#39;est top  ::wub::

----------


## Hardc000re

> alors que j&#39;avais vidé le chargeur j&#39;ai oublié qu&#39;il y avait une bille dans le canon.


C&#39;est pour cette raison que c&#39;est interdit aux enfants.Et qu&#39;il y a une sécurité dessus   ::siffle::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Sinon niveau anecdote, en tripotant un flingue à billes d&#39;un collègue qui restera anonyme, alors que j&#39;avais vidé le chargeur j&#39;ai oublié qu&#39;il y avait une bille dans le canon. Heureusement que je visais le sol, ça devait être un modèle pour chasser l&#39;éléphant : malgré la moquette elle a rebondi et ricoché plusieurs fois dans la rédac manquant d&#39;éborgner casque, gringo et sonia. J&#39;ai pas fait le malin pendant le reste de l&#39;après-midi. (Plus je vois The Office, plus j&#39;ai l&#39;impression ça pourrait se passer à la rédac).



OMFG  ::mellow::  

Et ils ont rien dit?

----------


## Hardc000re

> Boulon il a répondu à pleins de questions, c&#39;est top


Ca mérite un post dans le BMDJ là non?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ca mérite un post dans le BMDJ là non?


Wé allay

Sinon à quand un test de Duke Nukem Forever?  ::ninja::

----------


## Le_Furet_Noir

Hop, une question : pourquoi c&#39;est Boulon qui se tape la plupart des meilleurs tests en plus de pas mal de nanards vidéoludiques ? C&#39;est pour l&#39;empêcher d&#39;aller au quick ou parce que le communisme vaincra ?

 ::ninja:: 

[EDIT] Et pourquoi je me tape les hauts de page les plus foireux ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Hop, une question : pourquoi c&#39;est Boulon qui se tape la plupart des meilleurs tests en plus de pas mal de nanards vidéoludiques ? C&#39;est pour l&#39;empêcher d&#39;aller au quick ou parce que le communisme vaincra ?
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT] Et pourquoi je me tape les hauts de page les plus foireux ?


c&#39;est parce qu&#39;il est HARDCORE §§§



Spoiler Alert! 


mais je peux me tromper

----------


## Ash

> Moi j&#39;ai une super technique quand j&#39;ai pas envie de jouer. Je pense à mes potes qui se font chier toute la journée au taf, je pense aux gens qui bossent à la chaine ou au MacDo. Je pense à la période où j&#39;étais lecteur de Joystick et je rêvais de faire ce boulot.
> Et là curieusement jouer à un truc chiant me parait presque plaisant (et sinon ça fait 20 ans que je joue aux jeux vidéo donc j&#39;ai rarement à me forcer, à part pour les STR russes et les jeux de gestion, même si le fait que ce soit un boulot transforme le rapport au jeu c&#39;est sûr). Et puis c&#39;est El Gringo qui teste la plupart des trucs pourris.
> 
> Sinon niveau anecdote, en tripotant un flingue à billes d&#39;un collègue qui restera anonyme, alors que j&#39;avais vidé le chargeur j&#39;ai oublié qu&#39;il y avait une bille dans le canon. Heureusement que je visais le sol, ça devait être un modèle pour chasser l&#39;éléphant : malgré la moquette elle a rebondi et ricoché plusieurs fois dans la rédac manquant d&#39;éborgner casque, gringo et sonia. J&#39;ai pas fait le malin pendant le reste de l&#39;après-midi. (Plus je vois The Office, plus j&#39;ai l&#39;impression ça pourrait se passer à la rédac).


Heureusement qu&#39;aucun ordinateur n&#39;a été blessé dans cette histoire !   ::siffle::  

C&#39;est assez sympa en tout cas parler de ce qui te motive encore après toutes ces années. Quand je regarde l&#39;émission de Gamekult (oui je sais, ça va hein...) avec des testeurs qui parlent des jeux en disant "c&#39;est pas assez hype", on se demande quels points communs on a avec eux... 

Sinon (ayant bossé dans la presse pendant quelques temps..) êtes-vous vous aussi victimes du méga stress d&#39;un bouclage qui finit en engueulade générale parce que rien ne tourne rond ? Et est-ce que vous vous prenez une cuite après chaque bouclage pour faire retomber la panique ? Ou est-ce que c&#39;est plutôt cool ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Hop, une question : pourquoi c&#39;est Boulon qui se tape la plupart des meilleurs tests en plus de pas mal de nanards vidéoludiques ?


Parce que c&#39;est le meilleur ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Parce que c&#39;est le seul bon testeur? (ahah troll inside)

----------


## O.Boulon

Parce que j&#39;arrive à la rédac à 9 heures du mat et que je menace les livreurs avec le-flingue-à-bille-super-réaliste-d&#39;un-collègue-que-je-ne-citerais-pas pour intercepter les colis adressés au rédac&#39;chef.

Sinon, faudrait qu&#39;on fasse la liste des jeux qui nous ont fait regretter notre taf...
Moi y a mon premier test Cossacks 2 que j&#39;ai mis des jours à supporter.
Et tous les jeux 2WW qu&#39;Ivan le fou m&#39;a imposé au début parce que j&#39;ai eu le malheur de dire que je détestais les STR et cette période là. Finalement maintenant c&#39;est de la joie à chaque fois.

Ma grande hantise c&#39;est de devoir tester un jeu de sport ou un jeu de course un jour. Je sais que c&#39;est inévitable, mais ça me fait flipper ma race comme un vieux chien du Bronx.

----------


## zx81

Moi j&#39;ai un question, je sais que je risque de me faire incendier sur place.

je n&#39;arrive pas à bien formuler ce que je veux dire mais voilà:

Bioshock 10/10... le jeux est beau, a un background terrible, mais est répétitif peu/pas innovant et mal traduit.
Postal 7/10... Moteur Source (-> donc honnête), un background recherché, un gameplay nouveau et bien foutu, mais un jeu tristement court.

J&#39;ai le sentiment que la technique à plus été récompensée que l&#39;imagination.
C&#39;est pourtant une chose que vous reprochez aux concepteurs, non?

Voilà, c&#39;est juste une impression que j&#39;ai eu... 

merci de ne pas me bannir directement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Déjà, ça serait bien de cesser cette connerie d&#39;autovictimisation "ne me bannez pas".
On a toujours bien veillé à ne jamais bannir les gens venus nous critiquer ou discuter nos prises de positions.
On banne les relouds, les insultants, les racistes, les warezwarlords et compagnie. Pas les individus défendant une opinion contraire.

Après, j&#39;ai pas vraiment compris ta question.

Bioshock est loin d&#39;avoir un moteur graphique fantastique. Il est juste correct. Ce qui est fantastique c&#39;est le travail de conception, le boulot effectué sur la narration, les idées de gameplay, la variété des situations, le propos, la cohérence... Tout ça.
Donc, on a pas noté la prouesse technique, vu qu&#39;il n&#39;y en a pas. Concernant la traduction, t&#39;abuses : c&#39;est super bien traduit. Sans doute la meilleure traduction jamais effectuée sur un jeu.

Pour Portal, on a reproché le prix et la courte durée de l&#39;aventure. 
Je ne me rappelle pas que Threanor ait attaqué sur l&#39;angle "c&#39;est super moche", mais plutôt sur "Si vous l&#39;achetez tout seul, vous allez pleurez parce que c&#39;est court et cher".

T&#39;as lu les tests pour de vrai ?
Je vois pas trop la récompense à la technique.

Après, c&#39;est vrai qu&#39;on aurait pu faire plus de page sur ce jeu, parce qu&#39;hors considération d&#39;argent, il est absolument extraordinaire.

----------


## Snowman

> Une super astuce qui marche pour plein de trucs: on se force.


Bah putain, pour Jericho ça a pas dû être facile, j&#39;ai tenu 1/2h  ::mellow::

----------


## b0b0

Merci de ne pas me bannir pour ce message d&#39;autovictimisation

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, mais je vais te renommer, comme ça tout le mal que tu t&#39;es donné à rendre B0b0 célèbre aura été absolument inutile.

----------


## zx81

"Déjà, ça serait bien de cesser cette connerie d&#39;autovictimisation "ne me bannez pas".
On a toujours bien veillé à ne jamais bannir les gens venus nous critiquer ou discuter nos prises de positions.
On banne les relouds, les insultants, les racistes, les warezwarlords et compagnie. Pas les individus défendant une opinion contraire."

ok sorry, je voulais juste faire une note d&#39;humour, style : aïe ! pas sur la tête!...

"T&#39;as lu les tests pour de vrai ?"

oui j&#39;ai lu les tests, je suis abonné depuis presque 3 ans. (non mais..)
à propos de la traduction... non.. c&#39;est vraiment naze, dès les premières minutes pd la présentation il y a un décalage entre les diapositives et ce que dit le gars ( décalage qui n&#39;existe pas en anglais), dans un dialogue, toujours au début du jeu, 2 hommes parlent, à un moment, un des deux s&#39;arrète net *petite pause de 2 secondes* HOP le second le "coupe" : "Ne dis pas de bêtises"... et on a toujours pas dépassé les 30 minutes de jeux.
Enfin je critique mais je n&#39;ai pas essayé Portal en français. (heu je doute... il n&#39;a pas été traduit hein non ?)


"Après, c&#39;est vrai qu&#39;on aurait pu faire plus de page sur ce jeu, parce qu&#39;hors considération d&#39;argent, il est absolument extraordinaire."

haaa quand même !! :D dommage que ça ne soit pas apparu dans le test ce mot là "extraordinaire".
 moins que ça ne soit de l&#39;ironie.. humm..

Bon, alors c&#39;est juste moi qui ne trouve pas que bioshock est "le shoot de l&#39;année".
ok désolé.

mais de toute façon j&#39;avais raison quand je disais que Daikatana était le jeu le plus merveilleux de tout les temps, d&#39;abord !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

T&#39;excuses pas, c&#39;est un signe de faiblesse.



edit: putain je suis Gros canard alors que mon avatar est un Super poulet. Scandale.

----------


## b0b0

> Nan, mais je vais te renommer, comme ça tout le mal que tu t&#39;es donné à rendre B0b0 célèbre aura été absolument inutile.


  ::wub::  pas grave je rendrais tous mes surnoms célèbre  :B): 

Par contre j&#39;ai une question tu fais pas un peu tout buguay en changeant les pseudos ?

ips machin

----------


## ducon

> Nan, mais je vais te renommer, comme ça tout le mal que tu t&#39;es donné à rendre B0b0 célèbre aura été absolument inutile.


Arf, j’allais poser la question ici-même sur ces pseudonymes qui changent tous seuls.  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Désolé, pour le couplet sur l&#39;&#39;autovictimisation", mais en ce moment, ça revient tellement qu&#39;il me semblait nécessaire de mettre les points sur les i.

Concernant Bioshock, c&#39;est pas le shoot de l&#39;année, c&#39;est le jeu de l&#39;année. En matière de shoot pur, il est chouette. C&#39;est l&#39;ensemble du jeu qui en fait un titre exceptionnel et quasi sans équivalent.

Portal, c&#39;est un peu la même chose. Je regrette juste qu&#39;on leur ait pas filé les fonds destinés à "Episode 2 la chie" (ça n&#39;engage que moi) pour qu&#39;il puisse pousser leur idée à l&#39;extrême. Mais même en l&#39;état, c&#39;est un des trucs les plus marquants de l&#39;année, suffit de voir le culte instantané qui est apparu autour du Companion Cube.

Un jeu qui pose des questions, qui émeut et qui divertit, c&#39;est le genre de graal qui m&#39;incite à faire ce boulot. 
Bioshock et Portal même combat.

----------


## zx81

> T&#39;excuses pas, c&#39;est un signe de faiblesse.


haaa Gibbs

----------


## b0b0

non ne me changer pas me piquay pas :autovaccinations:

----------


## zx81

> Désolé, pour le couplet sur l&#39;&#39;autovictimisation", mais en ce moment, ça revient tellement qu&#39;il me semblait nécessaire de mettre les points sur les i.
> 
> Concernant Bioshock, c&#39;est pas le shoot de l&#39;année, c&#39;est le jeu de l&#39;année. En matière de shoot pur, il est chouette. C&#39;est l&#39;ensemble du jeu qui en fait un titre exceptionnel et quasi sans équivalent.
> 
> Portal, c&#39;est un peu la même chose. Je regrette juste qu&#39;on leur ait pas filé les fonds destinés à "Episode 2 la chie" (ça n&#39;engage que moi) pour qu&#39;il puisse pousser leur idée à l&#39;extrême. Mais même en l&#39;état, c&#39;est un des trucs les plus marquants de l&#39;année, suffit de voir le culte instantané qui est apparu autour du Companion Cube.
> 
> Un jeu qui pose des questions, qui émeut et qui divertit, c&#39;est le genre de graal qui m&#39;incite à faire ce boulot. 
> Bioshock et Portal même combat.


y a pas de mal... pour l&#39;autotruc..

"BIOSHOCK le test du shoot de l&#39;année"... c&#39;est écrit en couverture du n°155

on est d&#39;accord Postal est trop court... Bioshock est un très bon jeux, j&#39;ai juste pas trouvé juste la phrase de la conclusion du test de Postal :" En attendant que Valve se serve de l&#39;idée et de l&#39;univers d&#39;Aperture Science pour faire un vrai jeu, Portal doit se consommer comme un apéro de luxe pour l&#39;exellente Orange Box"
C&#39;était quand même un peu gros.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Portal doit se consommer comme un apéro de luxe pour l&#39;exellente Orange Box"
> C&#39;était quand même un peu gros.


Si on prend l&#39;apéro comme un moment agréable où on sert aux invités des plats originaux et fins dans une ambiance bon enfant qui annonce l&#39;humeur du repas (qui lui durera plus longtemps), cette métaphore est tout à fait opportune.

Portal est un moment agréable, où un jeu au gameplay original et soigné est mis à notre disposition, le tout avec un esprit bien hilarant (remember : this cake is a lie) qui nous met en quelques heures dans de bonnes dispositions pour jouer des semaines entières à Team Fortress 2, avec le même esprit bon enfant inside.

Cette métaphore est même carrément bien posée, moi j&#39;dis !  ::lol::

----------


## Ash

On parle de Portal ou Postal ?

----------


## Djal

Vous allez vous vous gaver et piquer les portefeuilles dans les manteaux à la soirée de lancement de rayman lapins cretins 2? Ou vous etes ban des soirées press ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> "BIOSHOCK le test du shoot de l&#39;année"... c&#39;est écrit en couverture du n°155


Putain les mecs, arrêtez de considérer la couverture comme une partie intégrante de CPC ! C&#39;est du gros titre qui tâche à la voici pour attirer le chaland. C&#39;est aussi le seul endroit du mag où on met autant de Fluo.




> Vous allez vous vous gaver et piquer les portefeuilles dans les manteaux à la soirée de lancement de rayman lapins cretins 2? Ou vous etes ban des soirées press ?


Nan, on va dépouille comme des porcs !
Histoire de récupérer les droits sur le viol de copyright des Lapins Crétins/Lapins Idiots.

BWAAAh !

----------


## NitroG42

> On parle de Portal ou Postal ?


Portal en fait, moi aussi j&#39;ai pas compris sur le moment.
Donc oui Portal je doute qu&#39;il mérite 10/10 vu son contenu...
C&#39;est comme un petit épisode d&#39;une sitcom, c&#39;est sympa et rigolo, mais putain c&#39;est court et si y a pas d&#39;autres épisodes qui suivent derrière, c&#39;est bien vite oublié...

La couv&#39;, elle est trop HARDCORE

----------


## Snowman

Je sais pas si la question a déjà été posé mais je voulais savoir si chaque testeur avait un genre de prédilection. En dehors d&#39;Ackboo qui se farcit tout les wargames.

Si ça a déjà été posé désolé   ::unsure::

----------


## b0b0

je m&#39;adresse à ceux qui fréquent O.boulon, est il aussi prévisible dans la vrai vie ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> haaa Gibbs



Bien petit.

----------


## Ash

> Portal en fait, moi aussi j&#39;ai pas compris sur le moment.
> Donc oui Portal je doute qu&#39;il mérite 10/10 vu son contenu...
> C&#39;est comme un petit épisode d&#39;une sitcom, c&#39;est sympa et rigolo, mais putain c&#39;est court et si y a pas d&#39;autres épisodes qui suivent derrière, c&#39;est bien vite oublié...
> 
> La couv&#39;, elle est trop HARDCORE


Malgré la qualité du jeu et malgré l&#39;une des meilleures fins que j&#39;ai vu (j&#39;y rajouterais même le dernier niveau), je trouve pas que ce jeu mérite 10/10. Avis perso. Si on avait droit à des décors BEAUCOUP plus riches, entre autre, il atteindrait déjà un autre niveau. Sans parler de la durée de vie bien sûr. Enfin c&#39;est un super petit jeu, mais un petit jeu quand même.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Moi je l&#39;attendais avec impatience et limite presque j&#39;ai pris la orange box que pour poRtal (bon accessoirement j&#39;aurai aussi le plaisir de découvrir tout HL2). Je n&#39;ai pas encore eu le temps d&#39;y jouer à fond et de le finir, ca fait 2 ou 3 niveaux seulement que j&#39;ai les 2 portails, mais quel plaisir   ::wub::  
Une reflexion qui devient naturelle avec le fonctionnement du jeu et que l&#39;on comprend parfois sans vraiment y penser. Dommage la VF pourrie par contre, la voix est agacante contrairement à une video que j&#39;avais vu en VO.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> je m&#39;adresse à ceux qui fréquent O.boulon, est il aussi prévisible dans la vrai vie ?


Ca dépend, entre une salade de Choux de Bruxelles et une Quick N&#39; Toast, oui, il l&#39;est.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> je m&#39;adresse à ceux qui fréquent O.boulon, est il aussi prévisible dans la vrai vie ?


Ca dépend comment tu le prends...

*Pitié pas de clapier* :jouesurlesmots:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Petite question pour Omar Boulon:


Spoiler Alert! 


Serait-il possible de faire un sort à ce "Chouchou du prof" qui commence à peser sur ma conscience?

----------


## b0b0

> Petite question pour Omar Boulon:
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Serait-il possible de faire un sort à ce "Chouchou du prof" qui commence à peser sur ma conscience?


Moi je suis devenu schizophrène  :B):

----------


## NitroG42

> Petite question pour Omar Boulon:
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Serait-il possible de faire un sort à ce "Chouchou du prof" qui commence à peser sur ma conscience?


On sait que tu leur fait des gâteries  ::ninja:: 
Canaillou !

----------


## ducon

> Petite question pour Omar Boulon:
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Serait-il possible de faire un sort à ce "Chouchou du prof" qui commence à peser sur ma conscience?




Spoiler Alert! 


Ha ha, Reyes est mon chouchou.

----------


## copinededjal

> Nan, on va dépouille comme des porcs !
> Histoire de récupérer les droits sur le viol de copyright des Lapins Crétins/Lapins Idiots.
> BWAAAh !


Ha c&#39;était vous! Toutes les carrottes de la soirée ont disparues   ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben finalement, on est pas vraiment venu en masse.
Et les seuls à être venus se sont nourris de champignons plutôt que de carottes.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Et les seuls à être venus se sont nourris de champignons plutôt que de carottes.


Vous voulez dire que les hotesses....   ::mellow::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il doit parler de mycoses cachées là.

----------


## Snowman

Etant un fan de Couly : est-ce qu&#39;un album est prévu ? Pas forcément un best-of des dessins de CPC mais une BD "originale".

J&#39;arrive plus à me souvenir du titre d&#39;un jeu tout pourri (s&#39;étant chopé la mirifique note de 2 ou 3 je sais plus) proche de Hellgate : London dans le titre. Ca se passait dans un Londres envahi par des morts-vivants et c&#39;était un FPS.

Voilà   ::lol::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Etant un fan de Couly : est-ce qu&#39;un album est prévu ? Pas forcément un best-of des dessins de CPC mais une BD "originale".
> 
> J&#39;arrive plus à me souvenir du titre d&#39;un jeu tout pourri (s&#39;étant chopé la mirifique note de 2 ou 3 je sais plus) proche de Hellgate : London dans le titre. Ca se passait dans un Londres envahi par des morts-vivants et c&#39;était un FPS.
> 
> Voilà


Pluzun, je serais le premier à l&#39;acheter   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Dj_gordon

> Pluzun, je serais le premier à l&#39;acheter


  ::wub::  moi le deuxième alors !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> moi le deuxième alors !


Perdu ! c&#39;est aussi moi qui l&#39;ai vu l&#39;deuxième !

----------


## Snowman

Quand je vois ceux qui claquent près de 150€ de jeux neufs, est-ce que, pour nowel, on pourrait avoir une ou deux page(s) de "jeux budgets" pour nous les bouseux ?

----------


## montou

> Quand je vois ceux qui claquent près de 150€ de jeux neufs, est-ce que, pour nowel, on pourrait avoir une ou deux page(s) de "jeux budgets" pour nous les bouseux ?



Je plussois
Un petit recapitulatif des bons jeux sortis en budget serait le bienvenu.

----------


## Geminys

> Je plussois
> Un petit recapitulatif des bons jeux sortis en budget serait le bienvenu.



+1 pour cette demande   ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi pour Nowel dans mon CPC je veux du Couly en format A4 pour afficher dans mes chiottes. Ce serait la classe.

----------


## Bebealien

> Moi pour Nowel dans mon CPC je veux du Couly en format A4 pour afficher dans mes chiottes. Ce serait la classe.


Vi, moite aussi
Faire caca devant du Couly c&#39;est superpuissant !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Bon je viens de me réinscrire pour 2 ans alors vous faites pas chier et vous coulez pas pendant 2 ans :angry2:

----------


## Djal

> Bon je viens de me réinscrire pour 2 ans alors vous faites pas chier et vous coulez pas pendant 2 ans :angry2:


HAHA :> 

Question: 
 _C&#39;est combien de temps avant la parution la limite pour le bouclage?

----------


## Snowman

Question à propos d&#39;Ackboo : sachant qu&#39;il fait tout les tests concernant les jeux de navions, pratique t-il lui même l&#39;aviation en vraie ?

----------


## Goji

Question à propos de Boulon : sachant qu&#39;il fait tous les tests concernant les jeux de shoot à la première personne, pratique-t-il lui-même le génocide en vrai ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Des réponses dans l&#39;excellentissime test de UT3 par Thréanor, mon ami de gauche.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Des réponses dans l&#39;excellentissime test de UT3 par Thréanor, mon ami de gauche.


je savais bien que toi t&#39;etais de droite....   ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

L&#39;ami qui se situe à la gauche de mon bureau.

Mauvais esprit !

----------


## Ezechiel

Je retire. Il ne sera pas dit que j&#39;insulte gratuitement. Et puis ça se saurait si CPC c&#39;etait le hors série Figaro Informatique.

Edit: dites donc M. O. Boulon, je pourrais etre interessé par la votre webmaster pouilleux en vente. J&#39;aimerais cependant avoir qques précisions, nottament sur la quantité de poux, ainsi que sur la qualité (taille moyenne) de ces derniers. Parce qu&#39;on annonce du pouilleux et après le client est très déçu de constater qu&#39;il n&#39;y a qu&#39;une paire de banals morpions...

----------


## Bebealien

Moi j&#39;aimerai juste savoir l&#39;heure qu&#39;il est.

----------


## GruntGrunt

14h19

De rien, ça me fait plaisir.

----------


## Bebealien

Pfff j&#39;ai vérifié il est 14h33....
tu raconte vraiment n&#39;importe quoi...

----------


## Ezechiel

b0b0?   ::mellow::

----------


## NitroG42

Des chances de voir un jour 3D sex villa en test dans canard pc ?
(surtout que y a une v2 qui est sorti, apparemment c&#39;est super sympa).

----------


## Goji

Super ! est-ce qu&#39;on voit les lèvres bouger ?
Pendant les dialogues, je veux dire  ::siffle::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Des chances de voir un jour 3D sex villa en test dans canard pc ?
> (surtout que y a une v2 qui est sorti, apparemment c&#39;est super sympa).


Faut demander à Casque, c&#39;est lui l&#39;expert.

----------


## Truhl

Tiens, une question sérieuse, ça changera un peu...


D&#39;abord, à l&#39;attention des grands anciens du mag : est-ce que l&#39;arrivée des petits nouveaux a changé quelque chose dans l&#39;ambiance du mag (celle qu&#39;il y avait a Joy tout du moins), ou dans quoi que ce soit?

Et pour les petits nouveaux en question : Avez-vous le sentiment d&#39;être épanouis dans votre travail, comptez-vous cotiser vos 40 ans chez cpc?

----------


## Jolaventur

> (il sait pas se servir des trois coquillages non plus, par ailleurs).


et alors t&#39;es pas content 
tu veux un CBR



PS: t&#39;façon Nitro c&#39;est une taffiotte qui couche pour réussir 
doublé d&#39;un Islamiste Kamikaze

----------


## Pelomar

> Et pour les petits nouveaux en question : Avez-vous le sentiment d&#39;être épanouis dans votre travail, comptez-vous cotiser vos 40 ans chez cpc?


M&#39;est avis que même quand on est passionné, 40 ans dans le même truc c&#39;est un peu trop HARDCORE

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tiens, une question sérieuse, ça changera un peu...
> D&#39;abord, à l&#39;attention des grands anciens du mag : est-ce que l&#39;arrivée des petits nouveaux a changé quelque chose dans l&#39;ambiance du mag (celle qu&#39;il y avait a Joy tout du moins), ou dans quoi que ce soit?
> 
> Et pour les petits nouveaux en question : Avez-vous le sentiment d&#39;être épanouis dans votre travail, comptez-vous cotiser vos 40 ans chez cpc?



Tiens, grâce à mes dons de télépathie, je t&#39;éclaire :

-ackboo : Boulon est bruyant, ils sont nuls et  ils me donnent trop de boulot, putain dire que je pourrais jouer à Flight Sim avec mes chats plutôt que de corriger leurs tests dépourvus de plans, de problématiques et d&#39;humour
-Casque : Boulon est bruyant, mais cool, eux au moins n&#39;ont pas entendu mes jeux de mots 500 000 fois, c&#39;est surpuissant. Oui, je suis vraiment surpuissant de les avoir embaucher.


Sinon, à titre personnel, je compte bien rester à Canard PC jusqu&#39;à ce qu&#39;on soit richissimes et respectés. Donc, je compte plutôt cotiser 400 ans que 40 ans.

----------


## Tramb

> M&#39;est avis que même quand on est passionné, 40 ans dans le même truc c&#39;est un peu trop HARDCORE


D&#39;ailleurs je suis étonné que plus de journalistes de jv n&#39;aillent pas vers le game design après pour montrer ce qu&#39;ils ont dans les tripes un peu.
Seb "RIP" H. l&#39;avait fait mais bon avec peu de succès, parceque Stupid Invaders était quand même un mauvais jeu d&#39;aventure.
D&#39;autres exemples de mecs passés de la presse au design de jeu d&#39;ailleurs?

----------


## O.Boulon

Pete Boule a dessiné des trucs pour des mauvais FPS et Moulinex pour des mauvais jeux d&#39;aventure, je crois.
Perso, je n&#39;oserais pas me lancer dans le Game Design, d&#39;ailleurs j&#39;ai toujours eu du mal à respecter les critiques de cinéma qui se lançaient dans la création de film.
J&#39;ai pas les moyens techniques et conceptuels de penser un jeu en honnête artisan, et j&#39;ai pas de "Vision" pour soutenir un game-design-j&#39;melapète-auteur.

Je me verrais au mieux dans un Think Tank réfléchissant à des trucs assez précis genre "la mise en abyme dans le jeu vidéo" ou la transposition de procédés narratifs parce que j&#39;ai une formation littéraire assez solide, mais faudrait des gars qui ont un arsenal technique et une vraie expérience de la programmation de jeu en face, parce que moi ça me passe au dessus de la tête.


Je vois plus Thréanor là dedans, parce qu&#39;en plus de la carte de journaliste, il a une vraie connaissance de la programmation.

----------


## Tramb

> Je me verrais au mieux dans un Think Tank réfléchissant à des trucs assez précis genre "la mise en abyme dans le jeu vidéo" ou la transposition de procédés narratifs parce que j&#39;ai une formation littéraire assez solide, mais faudrait des gars qui ont un arsenal technique et une vraie expérience de la programmation de jeu en face, parce que moi ça me passe au dessus de la tête.
> Je vois plus Thréanor là dedans, parce qu&#39;en plus de la carte de journaliste, il a une vraie connaissance de la programmation.


Bof si tu crois que le game designer moyen a des notions de technique...
Ceci dit les meilleurs ont une bonne compréhension des contraintes, faut être honnête, les autres quand t&#39;es programmeur t&#39;as parfois un peu envie de les défenestrer.
Sinon y&#39;a writer, malheureusement la qualité d&#39;écriture est souvent la dernière roue du carosse dans la majorité des jeux à histoire, ça explique pourquoi on bouffe souvent du scénar ou des dialogues navrants.
Souvent c&#39;est un mec dont c&#39;est pas la vocation première qui s&#39;en occupe alors que c&#39;est un vrai métier à part entière.

Disclaimer : ce n&#39;est que l&#39;opinion d&#39;un tâcheron de la technique, pas d&#39;un Créatif avec un C majuscule   ::w00t::

----------


## Pelomar

Tiens une question dont la réponse m&#39;interesserait vraiment :
- vous avez fait quoi comme étude ?

Parce que j&#39;avais cru comprendre que Gringo avait fait une école de journalisme mais a part ca...

----------


## O.Boulon

Gringo : école de commerce puis école de journalisme
Thréanor : Thèse d&#39;intelligence artificielle et professorat
Je : Agreg de Géo ratée et Etudes de lettres

Mais on est tous né dans la rue.

----------


## Guest

Pfiou c&#39;est une élite Thréanor  ::o:

----------


## jofission

Vous acceptez les CAP Ajustage ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, on recherche plus des experts en filetage ayant une bonne maîtrise de la Piwi.

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Petite question à la rédac&#39; comme aux forumeurs d&#39;ailleurs :

Avez vous acheté le numéro 200 de Joystick qui dispose d&#39;un supplément retraçant l&#39;histoire du magazine si j&#39;ai tout compris ? Qu&#39;en avez vous pensé ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Personne ne l&#39;a acheté.

----------


## ELOdry

<strike>Je l&#39;ai ach</strike> Un ami à moi l&#39;a acheté pour l&#39;occasion (<strike>je</strike> il ne l&#39;achète plus depuis 4 ou 5 ans), et le coup de la rétrospective est sympa, bien qu&#39;un peu courte (de tête, ça doit faire six pages).

J&#39;ai été assez surpris qu&#39;ils citen parmi les quatre ou cinq exemples de tests qui ont marqué l&#39;histoire du magazine, celui de Creatures par Pomme2Terre et celui de Dungeon Keeper par Seb : j&#39;aurais cité exactement les mêmes.

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

6 pages ?   ::ninja::  

Merki des réponses en tout cas

----------


## Djal

> J&#39;ai été assez surpris qu&#39;ils citen parmi les quatre ou cinq exemples de tests qui ont marqué l&#39;histoire du magazine, celui de Creatures par Pomme2Terre et celui de Dungeon Keeper par Seb : j&#39;aurais cité exactement les mêmes.


Je me souviens pas de ces tests, faut dire j&#39;etais plutôt Joypad. Tout le monde en parle sur ce forum, j&#39;aimerais bien les lire, si quelqu&#39;un a ça...

Sinon je réitère ma question précédente: la date maxi d&#39;un bouclage par rapport à la parution, c&#39;est quoi?

----------


## ELOdry

> 6 pages ?


J&#39;ai dis une connerie?

Après vérification, il y a bien six pages sur l&#39;histoire due mag, six pages sur l&#39;histoire du matos informatique en général, et une petite vingtaine de dessins dédicacés par des studios de développement (c&#39;est dans ces moments là, quand je commence à compter les pages des magazines, que je me dis qu&#39;il est urgent que je retrouve du boulot).

----------


## Pelomar

Moi j&#39;ai été décu, surtout parce que -j&#39;avoue-, je me demandais comment ils allaient parler du rachat du mag par FutureFrance et de la desertion de la rédaction.
Bah ils ont choisi de carrément pas en parler, a part une petite remarque sur les couvertures.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et il y a des anciens qui ont participé à ce numéro ?

----------


## Pelomar

Non, je crois pas.
Puis voila quoi, l&#39;histoire de l&#39;informatique depuis 20 ans et les dessins des dévellopeurs, je vais pas aller jusqu&#39;a dire que ca m&#39;interesse pas mais en fait si.

Ca m&#39;apprendra a écouter Chopes-vides  ::|:

----------


## Threanor

> Sinon je réitère ma question précédente: la date maxi d&#39;un bouclage par rapport à la parution, c&#39;est quoi?


7 jours en moyenne. On vient de boucler le numéro qui paraitra le 1 décembre. C&#39;est une contrainte surtout due au distributeur (NMPP) bien que le magazine soit souvent disponible quelques jours avant la date prévue.

----------


## ELOdry

> Et il y a des anciens qui ont participé à ce numéro ?


Il y a une interview de Wanda.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah.

----------


## Pelomar

C&#39;est qui wanda ?   ::blink::

----------


## ELOdry

Une ancienne de Joystick, envoyée spéciale aux iouèss.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J&#39;ai pas acheté non plus mais je dois dire que pour moi la grande époque de joy c&#39;était plutot avec seb, jm destroy, moulinex...
Je n&#39;ai pas tellement lu après ca ne me plaisait déjà plus vraiment.

----------


## Snowman

Mon dernier num date de mars 2005, puisque c&#39;est après que j&#39;ai découvert CPC (complètement par hasard e nplus   ::ninja::  )

Malgré le départ de toute l&#39;équipe (ou presque), c&#39;était pas trop mal, ils avaient gardé le cap. Peut pas juger depuis le départ de Caf&#39;.

----------


## Pelomar

Bah je veut pas genre le fanboy, mais j&#39;achete de temps en temps quand ya des articles qui m&#39;interessent et putain, j&#39;aime pas.
C&#39;est fade, ca manque de stupidité et de vulgarité et de caca boudin. Bref c&#39;est de l&#39;humour gentil, entre PC Jeux et Canard PC quoi.

----------


## jofission

Moi joy ça fait un paquet d&#39;années que j&#39;ai pas acheté. Par contre je me souviens avec émotion de la rubrique hard en fin de mag. C&#39;était super pointu et je pigeais pas tout. Un peu le Monde Diplo du Hard quoi !   ::happy2::

----------


## Goji

> Un peu le Monde Diplo du Hard quoi !


C&#39;est Clara Morgane qui présente ?

----------


## mitri

l&#39;ai acheté. trop peu de rappels sur le glorieux passé. Caf, tarace, fishbone, ghanja, moulinex,pi20 sont amplement plus representatifs que wanda, intermittente des news et des tests.. Mais peut etre est ce un choix delibéré de la part des auteurs de  canard PC de ne pas avoir participé,donc je ne jugerais personne.

Le mag est classique dans sa facture. A part quelques rappels en debut de news que c&#39;est le n°200 a base de jeux de mots "200 ans de stick, mwaha (meme pas mwahaha) " 

On va dire que seule la couv change et les quelques allusions au passé, sans qui stick ne serait rien.

Ex consoleux, je squattais sans arret le stick des potes juste pour me marrer quand il arrivait dans la boite aux lettres .
Pour un numero 200, une reedition de splinter cell 2 est risible. Fallait marquer le coup, une exclu qui aurait marqué les esprits, ou au moins un truc original, pas repompé d&#39;ailleurs(warcraft3?far cry recemment mis en dispo gratos par ubi US?). Des demos qui tuent.

Ah voui y&#39;a un addbook.... qui sert  a rien. Les screens facon "you are the best, congratulation joystick" par les menageres de blizzard ou le pompiste de karmak auraient gagné a etre mises en fond d&#39;ecran sur le CD. j&#39;aurais souhaité un immense retour sur l&#39;age d&#39;or de stick, avec la 3DFX, les jeux qui ont fait avancer le bouzin. le detail avec ressources des anciens sticks d&#39;epoque plutot qu&#39;un schéma succint (et qui, disons le "flood les pages" comprendre "les remplis""

Bref, bien decu du truc, meme si l&#39;emotion est la et pousse a l&#39;achat.

de stick je ne veux me souvenir que du fun acerbe des articles et de ces images qui me degoutaient de ma PS1. rien d&#39;autre.


lordcasquenoir, ou es tu?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tu manques pas d&#39;r.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Lord Casque Noir, ou es tu ?


Sur Meetic au lieu de finir le H.S. matos, à mon humble avis...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sur Meetic au lieu de finir le H.S. matos, à mon humble avis...


Mouaahh Topic de la loose

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Allez vasy, Mulder a édité son post, ma blague veut plus rien dire   ::(:

----------


## mitri

mon post est nul? bahhh j&#39;efface alors.

----------


## spongebong

5416 m

Quelqu&#39;un est il allé plus haut avec un canard pc ?

 Dawiid

----------


## Goji



----------


## Ezechiel

concours de bite: c&#39;est moi qui est la plus haute   ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

oui moi dans un avion !

ah ah ah ah !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Moi je l&#39;ai lu dans l&#39;ISS

----------


## Goji



----------


## frycazoyd

Salutation O public et redacteur de Canard PC, comment vous portez vous par une si radieuse journée de lundi ?
Eh bien ma foi pour ma part je me porte bien   ::siffle::  
J&#39;avais une question .. soite .. pas la question du siecle mais, assez importante pour moi, pour que je vienne perturbez votre quotidien sur le forum, ma question la voila, j&#39;aurais aimé savoir quelle etait le jeu presenter en pub dans le dernier ou avant dernier Canard PC
car je n&#39;arrive plus a remettre la main sur mon exemplaires, et j&#39;avoue que se jeu avait l&#39;air fort interessant avec ces allure de           " freelancer", voili voilou bonne soirée a tous et merci d&#39;avance poru votre réponse ^^.

----------


## DakuTenshi

C&#39;était pas Expérience 112? :x Parce que ça a aucun rapport avec Freelancer quand même

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Non y avait un jeu genre Homeworld dont j&#39;avais jamais entendu parlé avant.

Sur le dernier. Je l&#39;ai pas sous la main.

----------


## Goji

TARR Chronicles - Spaceship combat sim
Voila  ::):

----------


## DakuTenshi

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...howtopic=15627

Alors ma question est simple: dude, WTF?

----------


## Goji

TARé Chronicles - Master of Webmasters sim
Voila  ::):

----------


## frycazoyd

Vous etes supra geniale    ::wub::  je vous love a font ^^ merci merci merci c&#39;etait TARR chronicles que je cherchais delire trop fort
^^ merci merci bonne soirée a vous tous  ::):

----------


## Goji

On a fait un heureux  ::lol::

----------


## Bebealien

Z&#39;auriez du lui demander de l&#39;argent/des faveurs/sa soeur/son chien en remerciement pour vos bons et loyaux services....

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce que dans le prochain numéro, y&#39;aura une recette de cuisine pour les fêtes ?

----------


## O.Boulon

J&#39;en doute.

----------


## b0b0

est ce qu&#39;un jour je pourrais retrouver mon pseudo ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C&#39;était quoi ?

----------


## b0b0

> C&#39;était quoi ?


El gringo je crois

----------


## Snowman

> J&#39;en doute.


Dommage, j&#39;aime bien vos recettes de cuisine   ::sad::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Z&#39;auriez du lui demander de l&#39;argent/des faveurs/sa soeur/son chien en remerciement pour vos bons et loyaux services....


la soeur c&#39;est bien
le chien c&#39;est mieux 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C&#39;est quoi la rubrique "toto" dans _L&#39;index des articles paru dans cpc_ ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Hahaha !
Si c&#39;est ce que mon passé de développeur me fait croire, c&#39;est un reste d&#39;un test du forum.
En général, on utilise toto, tata, titi, tutu pour désigner les choses testées.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

La réponse tient en 4 lettres: H A L F.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Au moins lui il bosse et ne passe pas son temps sur le forum.  ::siffle::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Question : est-ce que vous m&#39;aimez ?

----------


## Pelomar

T&#39;es moins con qu&#39;au début :enfoiré:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C&#39;est déjà pas mal.   ::|:

----------


## Bebealien

Perso je trouve que t&#39;es un enfoiré.
Pas autant que moi ou que mon maître à penser O. B., rédacteur chez CanardPC souhaitant garder l&#39;anonymat.
En plus j&#39;en suis d&#39;autant plus persuadé que je ne te connais pas.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Monsieur sait faire des compliments.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

A quand un theme CPC par Couly sur le MP xbox ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Quand le mag s&#39;appellera pas Canard *PC*.

----------


## Next

Combien ca coute un réabonnement pour 6 mois, je ne suis pas sur que les prix indiqués sur le site sois encore à jour.

----------


## Lezardo

> Combien ca coute un réabonnement pour 6 mois, je ne suis pas sur que les prix indiqués sur le site sois encore à jour.


Si si  ca été mis a jour c'est bien 38€ les 11 numéros.

----------


## Eloween

> A quand un theme CPC par Couly sur le MP xbox ?


  :^_^: 
wééééééééééééééé
et des pages de DATA à taper pour taper soi meme le code source de son jeu.

Comme dans Amstrad CPC?

Et un Alain Massoumipour "Poum" Empaillé dans CPC c est possible pour noel ?  ::huh::  ou une interview....

http://www.cpcwiki.com/index.php/Poum  ::wub:: 

Rhaaaa Amstrad Cent Pour Cent... LOVELY !


Bon alors j'ai une question : Il devient quoi POUM ? quid de Miss X ?

----------


## Sak

> wééééééééééééééé
> et des pages de DATA à taper pour taper soi meme le code source de son jeu.
> 
> Comme dans Amstrad CPC?
> 
> Et un Alain Massoumipour "Poum" Empaillé dans CPC c est possible pour noel ?  ou une interview....
> 
> http://www.cpcwiki.com/index.php/Poum 
> 
> ...


Raaaah non pitié !
Déjà qu'il fallait 1 semaine pour taper ce foutu code pour enfin s'apercevoir qu'il ne fonctionnait pas.
Reprendre le code pendant une semaine de plus pour dégotter les coquilles et enfin abandonner l'histoire quand enfin on découvrait un jeu sans intéret aucun et d'une laideur qui ferait passer Sim comme l'homme le plus classe du monde...
Alors pitié, pour ceux qui ont connu cette époque, ne publiez pas de code en DATA : c'est d'la merde !  ::(:

----------


## johnclaude

ah les pages de code à recopier pour avoir un jeu pourri sur son amstrad, que de souvenirs!

----------


## Bebealien

> Monsieur sait faire des compliments.


Oui je suis comme ca moi... puis c est pas de ma faute si t es un enfoiré aussi...t'as qu'à être une blonde à gros seins pour gagner mon respect...

Euh je viens de me relire, finalement non, reste comme tu es

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Hey mec, j'aime bien ton blog, on s'échange un lien ?

----------


## Pelomar

Tiens, j'ai dit de la merde.

----------


## francou008

Arthur Rabot, c'est GeorgeS Sable next-gen-top-top-boum-boum-waouhhh-windowsvista ?

----------


## Guest

C'est Zdenek. Et George, il devient quoi ? Il prend des cours de vannes non racistes ?

----------


## francou008

Haha laisse tomber, il a pris option "homophobe" spécialité "graveleux".

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouais mais Arthur Rabot il a zappé un truc: pour devenir un objet d'adoration, faut faire comme Boulon: bien faire sentir à tes fans que tu trouves que c'est des merdes. 
T'es trop en quete de signes d'affection ArtRab, çaymal. Pense à ta crédibilité.  Reste toi mais compulse l'oeuvre de Georges S.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> T'es trop en quete de signes d'affection ArtRab, çaymal. Pense à ta crédibilité.  Reste toi mais compulse l'oeuvre de Georges S.


Merci Freud.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Merci Freud.


Enfer et damneychionne mon masque tombe  ::P: h34r:

Je sors.

----------


## Pelomar

> C'est Zdenek.


Bah non, c'est Arthur Rabot :vicelard:

----------


## Bebealien

> Hey mec, j'aime bien ton blog, on s'échange un lien ?


Avec plaisir, je t'envoie un MP

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ha oui, je l'ai reçu.

----------


## Crazy

Bon, je me suis trituré l'esprit à tord et à travers pour essayer de trouver une réponse à mon dilemme. Je me suis dit qu'il n'y avait que le site de CPC qui pouvait me tendre une main secourable..Je vais vous expliquer  mon problème.

Cette nuit j'ai fait un réve étrange, étrange me dites-vous ? En effet. J'ai révé d'un gateau, un énorme gateau que je devais couper en quatre parts égales. Jusque la, rien d'étrange...mais lorsqu'une personne de ma connaissance me dit que ce gateau s'appelait un quatre-quart, c'est là que la bas blessait..je fut incapable de le couper !

Faut il couper un Quatre-quart en quatre parts ? Mais à ce moment la, le Quatre-quart s'appelle t'il encore ainsi ou à t'il changer de nom ? Et puis surtout, Quatre-quart d'un quatre-quart son nom deviendrait un Quatre-huitième  ::huh:: .

Devant l'embarras et l'ennui de la personne qui se trouvait en face de moi, je ne sus quoi lui répondre, couteau en main, cours de math du lycée dans l'autre.

Géné, je lui fis part de mon dilemme, mais pour ne pas trop entrer dans les détails je détournais habilement la conversation sur la recette du Quatre-quart car le problème pour moi restait entier  ::mellow:: .

Cette personne me répondit que c'était une recette de gateau faite à la bière ! Le premier Quatre-quart avec un demi..La, les bras m'en tombaient, il suffisait d'une seul variante pour me faire perdre la raison à la moitié d'un quart.

Ce demi changeait la donne...d'ailleurs pourquoi appelle t'on dans le nord une bière un demi ? Si le verre est rempli on devrait l'appeler un entier ? Mais non, on l'appelle un demi..ah ah ! Je vous vois venir vous la-bas, oui vous...Et si le verre n'est qu'a moitié vide ou à moitié plein ? comment appelle t'on le verre ? encore un demi  ?

Bon ne nous égarons pas  ::|:  ce matin en me réveillant ce fut avec des sueurs froides que je me levait malgré la température plus que froide qui sévissait dehors

Un Quatre-quart préparé avec un demi de biére coupé en quatre comment l'appellez vous ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

The cake is a lie.

----------


## Bebealien

>Crazy : ouahhh c'est de la bonne, tu partage ?  ::o: 
et quatre quart d'un quatre quart, ca fait 1, pas 4/8emes.... spece de littéraire ! (bouh l'insulteuh)

----------


## Goji

> Un Quatre-quart préparé avec un demi de biére coupé en quatre comment l'appellez vous ?


Dis comme ça, je suis tenté de te répondre qu'il ne faut jamais couper la bière en quatre. Jamais.

Par contre, je me suis toujours demandé s'il existait un étalon fiable pour nommer les différentes quantités... il est rageant de se méprendre sur la quantité de bière contenue dans le _Demi_ posé sur son carton coloré, un beau jour de juillet du côté de Maubeuge, après avoir demandé un _Demi_ au serveur beauceron qui passait par là.
Suivant les régions, on servira ici 25 cl, là 33 cl, et ailleurs 50 cl.
Ainsi, demander un _Demi_ incite au hasard et au voyage, mais n'élude en rien la question primordiale : un _Demi_, c'est quoi ?
Et je ne parle pas du Boc, de la Pinte (quoique pour le coup, je crois que tout le monde est d'accord...mmmh ?), de la Botte et t'sais pas la meilleure t'es assis sur mon rat.

----------


## GruntGrunt

Bah un demi c'est une demi-pinte. Une pinte, en France, c'est 500 mL. Les vraies pintes ont des tailles différentes selon les pays (cf http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinte).

Donc un demi c'est 250 mL. Un bock c'est un demi-demi, donc 125 mL. Une botte j'connais pô.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Hey j'ai pas reçu mon CPC bande de feignasses!

(non y'a pas de question, je rentre d'un examen très frustrant, s'tout)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Et Boulon il a explosé en vol?
Ca fait tout drôle de plus le voir éclater du forumer turbulent contre les murs.

----------


## getcha

Qui est le dealer de Couly (quelle productivité ce mois-ci !) ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et Boulon il a explosé en vol?


Numéro "double" donc vacances pour la rédac. Vu que le bouclage se fait une semaine avant la sortie, il doit être a Gstaad en train de skier avec l'argent des abonnements.

----------


## Goji

Ou de chier dans un stade avec un bonnet en argent...

----------


## jofission

Il doit sortir quand le CPC ?

----------


## jofission

Ah ben pardon, mon assistant vient de me msner qu'il est arrivé à mon domicile.

Vivement demain matin que je fasse caca !  ::):

----------


## CoolRod

> Ah ben pardon, mon assistant vient de me msner qu'il est arrivé à mon domicile.
> 
> Vivement demain matin que je fasse caca !


Ouais c'est moi l'assistant !  :B):

----------


## jofission

C'est bien, tu auras droit à une croquette.  ::):

----------


## CoolRod

> C'est bien, tu auras droit à une croquette.


Chouette !  ::wub::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Numéro "double" donc vacances pour la rédac. Vu que le bouclage se fait une semaine avant la sortie, il doit être a Gstaad en train de skier avec l'argent des abonnements.


Ou à Montreuil, en train de dissimuler un cadavre de plombier.

----------


## Goji

Ou à errer sur la Planète Zombie, la bave aux lèvres, suçotant un reste de fémur du pauvre Gringo.

----------


## patcorsica

Alors moi j'ai une question vachement piquante!!
Est ce que vous etes resté en bon termes avec vos anciens collègues de joystick?????? ::mellow::

----------


## jofission

Heu mon abo se termine bientôt les canards, vous faites une relance ou faut que je me démerde tout seul ?
Nan parce que jme souviens plus comment ça s'était passé l'année dernière.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Pelomar

> Alors moi j'ai une question vachement piquante!!
> Est ce que vous etes resté en bon termes avec vos anciens collègues de joystick??????


leurs anciens collègues de joystick c'était eux mêmes

----------


## patcorsica

Erreur certains sont restés à la redaction de joystick.
 :;):

----------


## ElGato

EN tout cas, il ne reste quasiment aucun de ceux qui faisaient de l'éditorial...Caf' (mais il a été viré/est parti depuis) Cyd peut-être ?

----------


## Nouki

Est ce que la "DTC compagnie" existe encore ?

Et si oui, est ce que Ta Race se déguise t'il régulièrement en tapisserie ?

----------


## Timekeeper

Et Sonia Jensen elle n'écrit jamais d'articles ? _(façon de parler : j'imagine bien que vous lui rendez des articles de 3 lignes qu'elle est obligée de compléter et que c'est à elle que revient tout le mérite du magazine, mes respects aux secrétaires de rédaction du Monde entier sans qui le Journalisme n'aurais pas droit à la majuscule)_

J'étais persuadé que c'était elle qui signait "Sonia" quelques fois.

Sonia "Boudin Cosmique" Caron n'est pas Sonia "La Lutaine" Jensen ? 
Deux Sonia dans le bâtiment, cela ne créé-t-il pas des confusions, des conflits, ou pire, des ruptures dans le continuum espace-temps ?  ::o:   ::wacko::

----------


## ducon

Dans Ton Canard, c'est possible ?

----------


## jofission

> Heu mon abo se termine bientôt les canards, vous faites une relance ou faut que je me démerde tout seul ?
> Nan parce que jme souviens plus comment ça s'était passé l'année dernière. h34r:




Ah ben j'ai reçu votre lettre ce matin, donc il n'est pas nécessaire de me répondre dans ce topic.

En plus comme un con j'ai déchiré la lettre en ouvrant l'enveloppe. M'en fout je règle par CB MasterCard.  :B):

----------


## Goji

Est-ce avec plaisir, s'est-il dévoué, ou est-ce par le glaive et la pince-glaoui, que Thréanor semble se donner à corps perdu dans les MMO ?

----------


## Threanor

> Est-ce avec plaisir, s'est-il dévoué, ou est-ce par le glaive et la pince-glaoui, que Thréanor semble se donner à corps perdu dans les MMO ?


Un subtil mélange des trois (même si la pince-glaoui est plutôt à ranger dans la catégorie plaisir).

----------


## Ezechiel

> Un subtil mélange des trois (même si la pince-glaoui est plutôt à ranger dans la catégorie plaisir).


Toi on sent que t'es le voisin de droite d'un certain Omar B. dont nous tairons ici l'identité pour des raisons évidentes (et par peur des représailles).

Didonc il est sexy ton nouvel avatar  ::mellow::

----------


## hiubik

Vous n'avez pas des travaux a faire dans la redac ?? j'ai les gars qui n'ont pas grand chose a faire . le devis est gratuit  ::):

----------


## DakuTenshi

Si Boulon me lèche le champignon que j'ai sur les pieds, je veux bien acheter des quad cores pour tous les PCs de la rédac  ::w00t::

----------


## El Gringo

> Toi on sent que t'es le voisin de droite d'un certain Omar B.


De gauche, Threanor c'est le voisin de gauche. Le voisin de droite on sait pas trop qui c'est.

----------


## Ezechiel

> De gauche, Threanor c'est le voisin de gauche. Le voisin de droite on sait pas trop qui c'est.


Autant pour moi. Il me semblait pourtant qu'il avait un voisin sarkoziste Mr B.

----------


## senor bigote

Bonjour, je suis probablement un de vos plus vieux lecteurs, puisque j´ai 127 ans. Je voulais juste dire que je n´aime pas Bioshock et que j´adore les jeux a license qui sortent en meme temps que les films, je les trouvent tous tres bien faits et j´aimerais qu´il y en ait beaucoup plus.  Voila, c´etait un point de vue osé, histoire de pimenter ce forum, une provocation gratuite pour enervé, d´ailleurs, en voici une petite derniere pour la route : Oblivion, c´est pour ceux qui aiment l´avoir dans le fion. 
Sinon, a part ca j´aimerais bien travaillé dans votre journal.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bonjour, je suis probablement un de vos plus vieux lecteurs, puisque j´ai 127 ans. Je voulais juste dire que je n´aime pas Bioshock et que j´adore les jeux a license qui sortent en meme temps que les films, je les trouvent tous tres bien faits et j´aimerais qu´il y en ait beaucoup plus.  Voila, c´etait un point de vue osé, histoire de pimenter ce forum, une provocation gratuite pour enervé, d´ailleurs, en voici une petite derniere pour la route : Oblivion, c´est pour ceux qui aiment l´avoir dans le fion. 
> Sinon, a part ca j´aimerais bien travaillé dans votre journal.


 ::blink::

----------


## El Gringo

> une petite derniere pour la route : Oblivion, c´est pour ceux qui aiment l´avoir dans le fion.


Rigole pas y'en a qui disent ça sérieusement...




> Sinon, a part ca j´aimerais bien travaillé dans votre journal.


C'est pas de chance on t'aurait fait signer direct si t'avais pas fait la faute à "travaillé", c'est pas passé loin !

----------


## senor bigote

> Rigole pas y'en a qui disent ça sérieusement...
> 
> 
> C'est pas de chance on t'aurait fait signer direct si t'avais pas fait la faute à "travaillé", c'est pas passé loin !


Ce n´est pas grave, de toutes façons je deteste qu´on me tutoie. Et je n ai pas plus envie de travailler que de travaillé.

----------


## Pelomar

Voila c'était juste pour signaler deux trois couilles a réparer.
Bien sûr c'est pas gratis, je veux un abonnement d'un an a caypaycay

(si vous voyez pas, c'est Act of War classé comme jeu de rôle ou encore Afrika Korps vs Desert Rats classé comme jeu de sport)

----------


## senor bigote

(si vous voyez pas, c'est Act of War classé comme jeu de rôle ou encore Afrika Korps vs Desert Rats classé comme jeu de sport)[/quote]


Merci et bravo, tu gagnes un abonnement gratuit de trois ans a Canard PC ainsi que d´un autre magazine de ton choix.

----------


## b0b0

bonjour, je voudrais avoir le même tee shirt que gros bill, stou

----------


## DakuTenshi

Bonjour, à quand un hors série spécial b0b0?

----------


## b0b0

> Bonjour, à quand un hors série spécial b0b0?


il est déjà sortit, tu l'a raté strop tard

----------


## jofission

Moi jtrouve pas le HS Hardware.

----------


## b0b0

> Moi jtrouve pas le HS Hardware.


t'as regardé dans ton cul ?

Moi j'ai failis l'acheter mais je me suis dis que j'en m'en tapais pas mal du hardware en fait  ::o: 


donc j'ai pris que le cpc normal, et je viens de finir les mots croisés  :B):

----------


## jofission

Ouais jvais ptète attendre l'année prochaine.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> Merci et bravo, tu gagnes un abonnement gratuit de trois ans a Canard PC ainsi que d´un autre magazine de ton choix.


Je n'en attendais pas moins  ::lol::

----------


## getcha

Quand est ce que le comparatif sur les DD multimédias sera en ligne ? J'en aurais bien besoin là.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

A moins d'avoir rêvé, vous n'avez pas testé le dernier addon de Heroes of M&M : tribes of the east ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas sûr de l'avoir reçu.

----------


## trueleech

Ah, oui, j'avais un truc qui m'intriguait ... C'est moi ou tous les bons jeux, ben c'est Ackboo qui les teste ?  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan.

A ce sujet, une seule et unique certitude : C'est Gringo qui ne les teste pas.

----------


## trueleech

:^_^: 
Ou alors, il teste que les jeux qui m'plaisent ...  ::P: 

Continuez comme ça sinon.  :<_<:

----------


## Pelomar

Ca parle plus beaucoup de mod en ce moment, ya une raison spéciale ou c'est juste que Blizzard paye mieux ses journalistes que trou-du-cul-dévelopment software ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Une fois encore le sens de ce qui sort de ta bouche reste une énigme pour l'univers connu et les êtres pensants qui le peuplent.

Mais sinon, là on prépare quelques pages sur les mods HL² je crois.

----------


## Pelomar

Donc, t'as compris ma question. A moins que tu ne te range pas dans la catégorie des êtres pensants.

(Sinon ca pouvait donner : Pour quel raison ne parlez vous plus énormement de modification de jeu original ? Blizzard pairait-il mieux les vils journalistes qui disent du bien d'eux que les développeurs de mods lambda et non payés ?)

----------


## Bebealien

A quand un comparatif des meilleurs jeux de poney ?

----------


## ToasT

> A quand un comparatif des meilleurs jeux de poney ?


Regarde dans le hors-série de mai 2007.

----------


## b0b0

J'ai bien aimé la blague de gringo sur le cidre, il a raison toussa toussa, oui parceque je me suis rendus compte qu'en fait el gringo avait un peu le même humour que moi

----------


## alx

> je me suis rendus compte qu'en fait el gringo avait un peu le même humour que moi


Quel prétentieux, ce Gringo...

----------


## Nouki

> Quel prétentieux, ce Gringo...


J'adore ! ::wub::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Comment Boulon fait-il pour manger des Quick N' Toast alors que y'a du lactose dedans? (si ça c'est pas publié dans le prochain canard je comprend pas quel genre de question vous voulez qu'on vous pose  ::sad::  )

----------


## gripoil

> Comment Boulon fait-il pour manger des Quick N' Toast alors que y'a du lactose dedans? (si ça c'est pas publié dans le prochain canard je comprend pas quel genre de question vous voulez qu'on vous pose  )


La question peut s'arretter apres "quick'n toast" pour ma part...

----------


## DakuTenshi

Nan moi je demande ça parce que ça me semble bizarre, me semble bien qu'il mangeait des Quick N' Toast avant qu'il connaisse l'existence de la lactase  ::unsure:: 

ça sent la conspiration gouvernementale tout ça

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah j'étais juste malade après...

Juste question de savoir ce qu'on est prêt à endurer pour avoir ce qu'on veut.

----------


## ToasT

> La question peut s'arretter apres "quick'n toast" pour ma part...


Pas touche au Quick'n'Toast toi.
Ouste sale calamar.

----------


## Nouki

Quick c'est pas bon !...

Mcdo c'est bien meilleur !  :;):

----------


## alx

> Quick c'est pas bon !...
> 
> Mcdo c'est bien meilleur !


BAN!!§

----------


## ToasT

> Quick c'est pas bon !...
> 
> Mcdo c'est bien meilleur !


http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=10523

----------


## Nouki

> http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=10523


Ah ?!

Dans ton quick ?!

----------


## b0b0

Moi j'aimerais bien voir un test de papier toilette, oui parce qu'après tout y'en a surement des mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Une fois, j'avais fait un papier culture sur le regrettable incident ayant impliqué l'absence de papier toilette au pays de gandi, le numéro full papier glacier d'un Spiderman Annual que je n'avais pas terminé de lire et la terrible nécessité de sortir des WC la tête haute et les fesses propres.

C'est jamais passé, mais ça ressemblait un peu à un test de PQ.

----------


## b0b0

Moi je vous conseil le 


_Ouate de cellulose pure pâte vierge. Légèrement parfumé sur le mandrin.


j'en ai fais un test complet 

j'ai poussé le test très loins, c'est ça l'investigation
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=2cnL-_7WbfM


_

----------


## NitroG42

C'est super impressionant.

----------


## b0b0

> C'est super impressionant.


et encore j'étais pas en forme j'aurais pu faire plus de jongle 


autrefois on m'appelait

Tarzan le roi de la jongle

----------


## Snowman

Le Ronaldinho du rouleau de PQ.

----------


## ToasT

> Moi je vous conseil le 
> 
> 
> _Ouate de cellulose pure pâte vierge. Légèrement parfumé sur le mandrin.
> 
> 
> j'en ai fais un test complet 
> 
> j'ai poussé le test très loins, c'est ça l'investigation
> ...


Tain c'est du journalisme total ça.

----------


## Dj_gordon

> Une fois, j'avais fait un papier culture sur le regrettable incident ayant impliqué l'absence de papier toilette au pays de gandi, le numéro full papier glacier d'un Spiderman Annual que je n'avais pas terminé de lire et la terrible nécessité de sortir des WC la tête haute et les fesses propres.
> 
> C'est jamais passé, mais ça ressemblait un peu à un test de PQ.


Si c'est jamais passé, tu pourrais le publier sur ce forum  ?  ::wub::

----------


## NitroG42

c'était pas trop dure la fin des vacances ?

----------


## alx

Quelqu'un sait ce que devient Bob Arctor ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Quelqu'un sait ce que devient Bob Arctor ?


Il est mort, mangé par des rats mutants croisés avec des singes américains.

Paix à son âme.

----------


## El Gringo

> Quelqu'un sait ce que devient Bob Arctor ?


Il continue à faire des news pour le magazine pour tous les numéros.

----------


## Snowman

Quand est-ce que que le smiley  :<_<:  retrouvera une forme illustrée ?

----------


## alx

> Il continue à faire des news pour le magazine pour tous les numéros.


Rhaa c'était donc bien lui !

----------


## b0b0

et gana -_- ?

----------


## El Gringo

Il vient danser langoureusement à la redac' presque tous les jours.

----------


## Jolaventur

c'est oune scandale de pas avoir testé l'EEE

sinon en causant du lav nav z'allez participer à la rupture en court

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Moi je veux savoir si, IRL, mes collègues disent à voix haute "lol", "noob", "loot" et tous ces jolis mots.

----------


## O.Boulon

On les écrit même pas.

Les seuls trucs qu'on dit c'est Lolz0r, noobz0r et surtout HARDCORE.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est pour quand les vidéos cpc ? (hors webcam, bien entendu)

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est en court, on a d'ailleurs fait passer un extrait (sans les effets spéciaux) de la vidéo du chien, vendredi soir sur la webcam.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Mince, je l'ai manquée. J'espère qu'Oni l'a enregistrée  ::sad::

----------


## Jimjim

Chers canard PC,


Sans vouloir polemiquer dans le "design" voir "aqua", le "glossy" ou meme le "7 times faster"

J'aimerai savoir s'il y aura un vrai theme CanardPC ( avec des lapins ). 
Je veux une touche artistique un peu plus poussee, et non un forum avec des titres dans des boites rouges et le reste monochrome aussi acceuillant qu'un bureau du KGB pendant la guerre froide

Je voulais savoir aussi si vous prevoyez un dossier special Jeux Pornographiques afin de pervertir la jeunesse lubrique que nous sommes.



Je voulais terminer en faisant une speciale cassededi a mon cousi Fabrizio, wesh wesh couzin, jte kiff toi et ton skootair !


Merci

----------


## Pelomar

Au fait couille de rat, ca progresse tu-sais-quoi ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

non ça avance pas !

----------


## Bebealien

Et un dossiers sur les sites pourris sur lesquelles vous aussi vous trainez régulièrement ? Histoire de rajouter quelques adresses "perte de temps" supplémentaires à mes favoris...

----------


## Guest

> Mince, je l'ai manquée. J'espère qu'Oni l'a enregistrée


Ben y a toujours les archives, t'as paumé l'url ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On traîne sur Canardplus.

Et sur le forum payant de somethingawful pour les plus cools d'entre nous (Firing Range GOONS !).

----------


## Guest

> Et un dossiers sur les sites pourris sur lesquelles vous aussi vous trainez régulièrement ? Histoire de rajouter quelques adresses "perte de temps" supplémentaires à mes favoris...


Va sur fukung.net, tu vas gagner plein de temps.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ben y a toujours les archives, t'as paumé l'url ?


Je l'ai toujours pas trouvée depuis qu'elle a été déplacée. Mais j'y travaille, j'y travaille.

----------


## George Sable

> Moi je veux savoir si, IRL, mes collègues disent à voix haute "lol", "noob", "loot" et tous ces jolis mots.


Moi oui, et j'en ai honte. Au quotidien, je dirais que j'utilise "noob", "leet", "OMG", "STFU", "DTC/CMB/CMBDTC" et "OSEF".

En ce qui concerne "lol", je crois que je ne l'utilise que lors des lan entre amis, par exemple comme dans la phrase "MAIS GENRE §§§ MAIS TROP LAWL QUOI ABUSÉ LE GROS N00BZ0R §§§ MOOOOUUULLE-MAAAN §§§".

Voilà, c'est dit.

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais euh...
T'es de la rédac, toi ?

----------


## AntoinZ

> Mais euh...
> T'es de la rédac, toi ?


 :^_^: 

Et dire que c'est seulement depuis qu'il y travaille ...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Mais euh...
> T'es de la rédac, toi ?


Ben non, sinon y'aurait sa présentation ici.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Mon vieux George, on devrait militer pour nous aussi être à oilpé.

Ou pas.

----------


## AntoinZ

Vous êtes combien au final à bosser à la rédac ? (qu'on sache au moins ou va notre argent ... )

Et pis une autre question, je me rappel avoir participé à un sondage, mais je me rappele pas avoir eu les résultats ...
si ma mémoire me fait défauts pouvez me rappelez ou je peux les trouver ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Concernant les sondages, je ne pense pas qu'on ait promis un jour ou l'autre de faire paraître les résultats détaillés. C'est le genre d'infos très intéressantes qui n'a pas à tomber entre de mauvaises mains. Surtout des mauvaises mains qui sont en train de couler à cause de leur management complètement aberrant.
Pour un survol plus classique, je ne me rappelle plus si ça a été fait. Je me renseigne.

Concernant le nombre de personne et leur identité à la rédac, par ordre d'arrivée.

9h-Couille/Emile Zoulou
9h30-Votre serviteur
10h15-Ludo le graphisto-maquettiste de talent (mais photovidéaste moisi)
11h30-Casque
12h30-Gringo
13h-Ackboo
16h-Half
19h-Thréanor sans accent (quand il réussit à atteindre le huitième étage)

Périodiquement, on doit supporter Sonia la correctrice pour les bouclages, ou le Docteur Téraboule (pour faire peur à Half et qu'il se remette à bosser 30 minutes de plus). Mais, rassurez-vous, on y survit.

Je vous incite d'ailleurs à dénoncer systématiquement la présence des membres de la rédaction sur les topics que vous parcourez en précisant l'heure et l'action (lecture, écriture, modération) et la durée passée sur le Thread.

Ca nous permettra de trouver qui virer à la fin du mois pour gagner une chaise de plus.

----------


## getcha

SCOOP il y a un graphiste a CPC ! Bloody Chocapic !

----------


## Goji

> C'est en court,


Non, pas toi  ::cry:: 

Ah, et je croyais qu'il n'y avait pas de place pour un graphiste chez-vous ? :&#39;( *jalousie ouvrez la fenêtre j'arrive inside*

Allez-y, continuez à me faire pleurer !!!

----------


## AntoinZ

> 10h15-Ludo le graphisto-maquettiste de talent (mais photovidéaste moisi)


ça veut dire que Canard TV est vraiment en développement, mais que ça va prendre du temps ? ou c'est une insulte gratuite, ou les deux ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, mais CanardTV, c'est pas Ludo, Dieu Merci !

C'est le Fantastique Emile Zoulou et son Grand Angle apprivoisé.




> Non, pas toi 
> 
> Ah, et je croyais qu'il n'y avait pas de place pour un graphiste chez-vous ? :&#39;( *jalousie ouvrez la fenêtre j'arrive inside*
> 
> Allez-y, continuez à me faire pleurer !!!


Ben si, t'es prêt à laisser ton boulot pour venir faire un stage gratos chez nous,comme ce pauvre étudiant, on peut prendre deux graphistes hein...

----------


## Pelomar

Avant Canard PC,vous aviez fait quelquechose dans le journalisme ? (cette question est pour Boulon, gringo et thréanor )

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas moi.

----------


## Tromzy

> Je vous incite d'ailleurs à dénoncer systématiquement la présence des membres de la rédaction sur les topics que vous parcourez en précisant l'heure et l'action (lecture, écriture, modération) et la durée passée sur le Thread.


Très bien, je commence : Omar Boulon, topic des questions à la rédac', écriture, durée : tant que la connexion fonctionne.

 :;):

----------


## AntoinZ

Est-il prévu que l'on (lecteurs) puisse participer à canard TV ?
A savoir des interviews, des reportages, des vidéos ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, mais seulement pour notre vidéo de vacances: "Snuffs et viols en Réunion".

----------


## Goji

Erf, j'avais lu "Snuffs et viols à la Réunion", c'est vachement moins sexy du coup…

----------


## Pelomar

Pareil  ::|:

----------


## El Gringo

> Avant Canard PC,vous aviez fait quelquechose dans le journalisme ? (cette question est pour Boulon, gringo et thréanor )


Non, mais j'ai fait semblant à côté de canard pc au début (alternance). Enfin c'était plus marrant et inquiétant pour mon foie qu'instructif... Sinon je vais dire non à la place de Threanor parce qu'il a la colique  ::):

----------


## getcha

> Erf, j'avais lu "Snuffs et viols à la Réunion", c'est vachement moins sexy du coup…


A cause des moustiques ?

----------


## Goji

Il est vrai que de me faire sucer par un moustique à la Réunion reste un de mes plus grands fantasmes !

----------


## Truhl

Ah c'est comme ça que tu les appelle toi...

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est bon la lourdeur, on freine.

----------


## Naya

> C'est bon la lourdeur, on freine.


c'est en rapport a ton poids  ?  ::rolleyes:: 



pas tapay :P

----------


## O.Boulon

Aujourd'hui, 98 Kilos, Tour de taille 84.
Taux de Gras 13%.

----------


## Naya

ha mais tu as fondu ! Gaygay c'est pas evident  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais et maintenant prochain objectif 106 kilos sec histoire de retrouver un peu d'envergure.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Ouais et maintenant prochain objectif 106 kilos sec histoire de retrouver un peu d'envergure.


Je crois qu'il t'a traité de gayzor.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pas de ma faute si mon sex-appeal éveille des trucs dans tous les camps...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> 10h15-Ludo le graphisto-maquettiste de talent (mais photovidéaste moisi)


Un maquettiste ? pourquoi ne pas avoir repris Ta Race ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> C'est pas de ma faute si mon sex-appeal éveille des trucs dans tous les camps...


Punaise, la gomina c'est quelque chose.



Hot.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Un maquettiste ? pourquoi ne pas avoir repris Ta Race ?


Tu n'as pas tout lu.  :;): 




> Ben si, t'es prêt à laisser ton boulot pour venir faire un stage gratos chez nous,comme ce pauvre étudiant, on peut prendre deux graphistes hein...

----------


## Naya

Le dés ne peut pas mentir !  :;): 
Boulon n'est pas Gay contrairement a certain lecteur avec des avatars de chat !

et la gomina c'est classe sur les rockab pas sur les joueurs de foot.

mais je m'egare :/

Encore 30 Minutes !



ou pas

----------


## Goji

> C'est pas de ma faute si mon sexe à piles éveille des trucs dans tous les camps...


Bon sang, cette fixette sur la masse corporelle m'avait mis la puce à l'oreille mais maintenant c'est certain : Boulon a été une fille !  ::o: 

Plutôt que la Réunion, tu devrais visiter le Brésil  :^_^:

----------


## Bebealien

En même temps, pas de gomina le matin = régime express de 3 kilos. Des fois c'est à se demander s'ils mettent pas du plomb dedans pour alourdir...

----------


## Naya

> En même temps, pas de gomina le matin = régime express de 3 kilos. Des fois c'est à se demander s'ils mettent pas du plomb dedans pour alourdir...


es tu jalouse de la classe a Boulon ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

et couly ?

tu as oublié Couly cher Omar

----------


## O.Boulon

Couly, il passe à la rédac une fois pas mois max...

----------


## El Gringo

> Un maquettiste ? pourquoi ne pas avoir repris Ta Race ?


Pasque ludo est gratuit, et ce n'est pas vraiment maquetiste en fait. C'est un peu notre teupu à tous.

----------


## getcha

Je me disais bien aussi que graphiste a CPC, ca ne pouvait être qu'un emploi fictif.

----------


## Bebealien

> es tu jalouse de la classe a Boulon ?


On dit la classe DE boulon, tu dis pas une crotte à nez ou un fils à prostipute que je sache...

----------


## half

> Pasque ludo est gratuit, et ce n'est pas vraiment maquetiste en fait. C'est un peu notre teupu à tous.


Je plussoie !

Ludo on t'aime  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Pasque ludo est gratuit, et ce n'est pas vraiment maquetiste en fait. C'est un peu notre teupu à tous.


Comme il est gratuit, c'est pas vraiment notre teupu...

C'est plutôt notre lopeSa.




> Je plussoie !
> 
> Ludo on t'aime


Et lui, c'est notre bouffon.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Pasque ludo est gratuit, et ce n'est pas vraiment maquetiste en fait. C'est un peu notre teupu à tous.


Miou ?

*Feint l'indifférence, et part se rouler en boule dans sa panière*

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Et lui, c'est notre bouffon.


Il a l'air d'avoir une coupe de cheveux difficile en même temps.

----------


## Yasko

Minou ? Minou ?

J'ai eu la même réflexion que Boulon sur la gratuité (mais bien avant bien sur). Je ne l'ai pas posté, je me suis dit que CPC méritait mieux. J'ai eu raison.  ::):

----------


## Bebealien

> Il a l'air d'avoir une coupe de cheveux difficile en même temps.


Et encore, il pourrai habiter montargis... ou pire, grenoble...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ou avoir un blog qui parle d'Ugly Betty.

----------


## Bebealien

> Ou avoir un blog qui parle d'Ugly Betty.


Le pire ca serai un mélange des deux... pas mal ton article sur zelda au fait, j'ai le meme avis.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Cimer Omer.

----------


## Pen²

Quelques questions sur le jeux vidéo français

Déjà est ce que vous avez des liens avec les studios de développement français? (ja parle pas de corruption, mais plutôt des contacts, des connaissances) Est ce qu'ils vous invitent pour vous présenter leurs jeux?

Que pensez vous de la situation du jeu vidéo français actuel? Pourquoi il y a si peu de studios en France? Il y en a un certain nombre, mais quand même tous relativement petits et faisant en général des jeux de qualité médiocre ou destinés aux petits... 
C'est uniquement une question de subventions (différence par rapport au Canada par ex)?

Et sinon j'ai passé plusieurs entretiens avant noel pour un stage en développement dans un studio de développement de jeux, et l'impression globale que j'ai eu, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de demande, et que du coup ils en abusent un peu. 

Il y a un studio dont je tairai le nom (un des rares qui fait des bons jeux), qui n'a même pas pris la peine de me parler de la boîte ou quoi que ce soit, j'ai eu juste le droit à un "Bonjour, asseyez vous, je vous donne un test à faire, et vous m'appelez dès que c'est fini", en l'occurence je l'av un peu foiré, j'ai eu le droit à un "merci, j'ai bien peur que ce soit un peu juste, Au revoir". Ils prennent même plus la peine de respecter un minimum la personne parcequ'ils savent qu'il y en a 100 derrière qui arriveront plus tard.
Et puis un autre point, j'ai cru comprendre que les salaires n'étaient pas mirobolents et que les horaires ct pas du 35h ...

Bref moi qui était très motivé pour travailler dans ce domaine, je dois dire que j'ai été un peu dégouté. ::|: 
Et je trouve ca dommage, parceque je ne suis surement pas le seul dans ce cas là ...

Voilà si vous avez des avis un peu sur tout ca, même si je suis surement pas le premier qui pose cette question.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Déjà est ce que vous avez des liens avec les studios de développement français? (ja parle pas de corruption, mais plutôt des contacts, des connaissances) Est ce qu'ils vous invitent pour vous présenter leurs jeux?


Non, c'est plutôt le contraire. 




> Que pensez vous de la situation du jeu vidéo français actuel? Pourquoi il y a si peu de studios en France? Il y en a un certain nombre, mais quand même tous relativement petits et faisant en général des jeux de qualité médiocre ou destinés aux petits... 
> C'est uniquement une question de subventions (différence par rapport au Canada par ex)?


Parce que les gros studios s'étouffent avec leur thune et leur égo ? Juste avant d'imploser en mettant tout le monde sur la paille ? Parce qu'avant d'être un gros studio novateur, faut être un petit studio qui fait ses armes ?




> Et sinon j'ai passé plusieurs entretiens avant noel pour un stage en développement dans un studio de développement de jeux, et l'impression globale que j'ai eu, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de demande, et que du coup ils en abusent un peu. 
> 
> Il y a un studio dont je tairai le nom (un des rares qui fait des bons jeux), qui n'a même pas pris la peine de me parler de la boîte ou quoi que ce soit, j'ai eu juste le droit à un "Bonjour, asseyez vous, je vous donne un test à faire, et vous m'appelez dès que c'est fini", en l'occurence je l'av un peu foiré, j'ai eu le droit à un "merci, j'ai bien peur que ce soit un peu juste, Au revoir". Ils prennent même plus la peine de respecter un minimum la personne parcequ'ils savent qu'il y en a 100 derrière qui arriveront plus tard. Et puis un autre point, j'ai cru comprendre que les salaires n'étaient pas mirobolents et que les horaires ct pas du 35h ...
> Bref moi qui était très motivé pour travailler dans ce domaine, je dois dire que j'ai été un peu dégouté. Et je trouve ca dommage, parceque je ne suis surement pas le seul dans ce cas là ... Voilà si vous avez des avis un peu sur tout ca, même si je suis surement pas le premier qui pose cette question.


Bah, comme dans tous les boulots de passionés, on attend des sacrifices et une tolérance à la brimade élévée pour prouver que t'es encore plus passionné que les autres.

----------


## Goji

> Ils prennent même plus la peine de respecter un minimum la personne parce qu'ils savent qu'il y en a 100 derrière qui arriveront plus tard.
> Et puis un autre point, j'ai cru comprendre que les salaires n'étaient pas mirobolents et que les horaires ct pas du 35h ...


Là tu ne décris pas le monde des jeux vidéos, tu décris le monde du travail actuel…

----------


## b0b0

A quand un nouveau truc xfire, ou du même genre

----------


## O.Boulon

Du genre quoi ?
Un chat où on vous insulte ?
Des rounds de FPS où on vous insulte ?

----------


## Pen²

> Là tu ne décris pas le monde des jeux vidéos, tu décris le monde du travail actuel…


C'est faux, il y a pleins de boîte qui ont du mal à recruter même en proposant des bons salaires. Simplement le sujet ne fait pas aussi rêver que le jeux vidéo par exemple. Aujourd'hui (je parle en informatique) j'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il y a plus d'offre que de demande. Et c'est même encore en pleine expansion. 
J'ai fait déjà fait d'autres entretiens dans d'autres domaines, c'est pas du tout pareil. Chez EADS par exemple on m'avait reçu pendant 2 heures, même si au final je n'ai pas été pris.




> Bah, comme dans tous les boulots de passionés, on attend des sacrifices et une tolérance à la brimade élévée pour prouver que t'es encore plus passionné que les autres.


Oui mais pourquoi on en arrive à ca? Pourquoi il n'y a pas plus d'offre? Ubisoft c'est quand même pas de la merde et pourtant (à ma connaissance) il n'y a aucun développement en France. (ou très peu)

----------


## b0b0

> Du genre quoi ?
> Un chat où on vous insulte ?
> Des rounds de FPS où on vous insulte ?


 :B): Pourquoi pas, ou même mieux un quizz de culture générale, ou pire un scraable

----------


## DakuTenshi

Oui mais si Ludo bosse plus, est-ce qu'il gagnera plus? [mode délation on]




> Aujourd'hui, 98 Kilos, Tour de taille 84.
> Taux de Gras 13%.


OMFG 13%  ::o: ? c'est formidable! Tu dois être grand ou musclé quand même pour avoir que 13% de gras pour 98 kilos.

Tiens j'ai des questions:

*Qui à la rédac' est fan de Confessions Intimes?

*Qui à la rédac' est drôle dans la vraie vie où on a pas 3 vies?

*Si j'écris un livre de zombie, Boulon y m'écrira une préface?

----------


## Nouki

> Ouais, mais CanardTV, c'est pas Ludo, Dieu Merci !
> 
> C'est le Fantastique Emile Zoulou et son Grand Angle apprivoisé.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben si, t'es prêt à laisser ton boulot pour venir faire un *stage gratos* chez nous,comme ce pauvre étudiant, on peut prendre deux graphistes hein...


Je postule pour esclave (donc forcément gratuit un ?!) à plein temps pendant les grandes vacances ou celles d'après février !

Genre le mec qui va prendre le café, le quick, etc !  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

*Qui à la rédac' est fan de Confessions Intimes?
Tout le monde, surtout quand ça parle de Johnny.

*Qui à la rédac' est drôle dans la vraie vie où on a pas 3 vies?
Gringo et ackboo surtout.

*Si j'écris un livre de zombie, Boulon y m'écrira une préface?
Si il est bien.

*Il est pédé le colonel ?
Autour des 1m80. Je suis dense.

*Esclave ?
Côté esclave, on est tous plus ou moins marié. Mais on aurait bien besoin d'un punching-ball.

----------


## Yasko

> C'est faux, il y a pleins de boîte qui ont du mal à recruter même en proposant des bons salaires. Simplement le sujet ne fait pas aussi rêver que le jeux vidéo par exemple. Aujourd'hui (je parle en informatique) j'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il y a plus d'offre que de demande. Et c'est même encore en pleine expansion.


[HS]
Ma boite, une SSII, recrute en ce moment. Par contre, c'est sur que ce sera pas du jeu, c'est qu'on bosse sur des sujets sérieux nous.  ::): 
Si ca t'intéresse et que tu veux des précisions => MP 
[/HS]

Désolé pour cet aparté. Pour m'excuser, je suis prêt à consacrer les 50% de la misérable prime de lead pour acheter le dernier n° CPC HS.  ::):

----------


## Pen²

> [HS]
> Ma boite, une SSII, recrute en ce moment. Par contre, c'est sur que ce sera pas du jeu, c'est qu'on bosse sur des sujets sérieux nous. 
> Si ca t'intéresse et que tu veux des précisions => MP 
> [/HS]


Merci c'est sympa  :;): , mais j'ai quand même fini par trouver mon stage (quand même en rapport direct avec le jeux vidéo mais différemment)
Et puis pour être honnête les SSII c'est pas pour moi ...

----------


## Yasko

Ok, cool. Bosse bien alors, et fais nous des bons jeux !   :;):

----------


## Guest

Pas spécialement destiné à la rédac, mais que le mec avec une caisse grise (la marque et le modèle j'ai aps fait gaffe, je suis pas un kéké) et un autocollant CanardPlus "Un site de haut rang - Déodorant ! Niark Niark !" que j'ai vue sur le parking du Champion d'Epinay sur Orge se dénonce.

----------


## ElGato

Question pour la rédac: c'est pas difficile de rencontrer des développeurs motivés, quasi-amoureux de leur jeu parce qu'ils y passent leurs nuits depuis des mois, et de coller un 2/10 à leur bouse ? Surtout si c'est dû à des décisions de l'éditeur ? 
Est-ce qu'à force vous en arrivez à "bien" connaître certaines équipes ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Question pour la rédac: c'est pas difficile de rencontrer des développeurs motivés, quasi-amoureux de leur jeu parce qu'ils y passent leurs nuits depuis des mois, et de coller un 2/10 à leur bouse ? Surtout si c'est dû à des décisions de l'éditeur ? 
> Est-ce qu'à force vous en arrivez à "bien" connaître certaines équipes ?


J'aime pas ça en effet, rencontrer des gars sympas qui présentent leur jeu et qui ne manquent pas de promettre qu'ils sont trop fans du magazine, et finir par leur coller une vieille note pour "jeu à chier"... Mais bon on ne les voit pas assez régulièrement pour bien les connaître, alors on a des scrupules en ecrivant le test et on passe à autre chose... Enfin pour ma part en tout cas.

----------


## Paul Verveine

cœur de pierre !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Est ce que ca arrive si souvent que ca ? La plupart des jeux vraiment à chier, qui se prennent des 2 dans la tronche dans les tests, c'est à se demander s'ils le font pas exprès de sortir des jeux aussi pourris.

Ca me fait penser, j'ai l'impression que ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas vu de test sur un davilex.

----------


## George Sable

> Ben si, t'es prêt à laisser ton boulot pour venir faire un stage gratos chez nous,comme ce pauvre étudiant, on peut prendre deux graphistes hein...


Abusé, moi j'avais même pas eu le droit à un siège à la rédac ::o:

----------


## Goji

Je ne laisserai pas mon boulot, le reste peut se discuter autour d'un poulet Tandoori.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Abusé, moi j'avais même pas eu le droit à un siège à la rédac


c'est parce que tu es mal aimé


comme ça on est deux ! et même 3 avec rabot !


on devrait monter un truc les gars !

----------


## O.Boulon

Tant que c'est pas un syndicat...

----------


## Paul Verveine

bonne idée !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ouais, je veux un siège et un bureau même si je peux pas l'occuper. Pour dire.

----------


## Bebealien

Va écrire des news au lieu de trainer sur le forum, c est trop calme aujourd hui !

----------


## Guest

> Ouais, je veux un siège et un bureau même si je peux pas l'occuper. Pour dire.


Genre t'as pas déjà ça chez toi.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Genre t'as pas déjà ça chez toi.


chez nous non plus on les occupes et c'est ça la classe  :B): 

p.s. je viens de remplir les papiers pour lancer notre SNE : Syndicat des Newseurs Externes

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Farpait farpait, je prépare mon mégaphone et mes skeuds de Manu Chao, Zebda et Noir Désir.

----------


## NitroG42

Je viens de découvrir un mega complot, en fait, est-ce que Didier Couly = Didier Soupère ?

----------


## ToasT

> Je viens de découvrir un mega complot, en fait, est-ce que Didier Couly = Didier Soupère ?


Ben vu l'extrême complexité des paroles de "coin coin" ça me paraît pas impossible. Mais bon. Ca m'étonnerait que Couly ait le temps d'assumer sa carrière de cascadeur/chanteur/dessinateur.

----------


## O.Boulon

Didier Couly est bien trop beau pour être Didier Super.

----------


## Pelomar

Il fait vachement bien du Bmx cet enfoiré d'ailleurs  ::mellow:: 
"Surtout les enfants ne nous imitez pas, parce que bon si vous y arrivez nous on a plus de boulot"
 ::XD::  (souvenir d'un de ses spectacles)

----------


## gripoil

J'ai eu une idée hier soir en arrivant pas a dormir (attention ça sent l'idée bien pourrite)
Je me disais ça serait bien un peu plus d'interview a la cons comme celle de Didier Super...
J'en voyais bien une avec J-Y Lafesse pour lui expliquer que c'est un peu grace a Dailymotion p'têtre, s'il revient un peu a la mode. (enfin ça c'est que j'ai remarqué moi mais c'est peut être pas le cas)

Ah ouais c'est nul comme idée j'avais juste envie de faire la remarque.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi j'trouve ça grandiose!

----------


## NitroG42

Moi aussi.
mais faudrait bien le donner des lecons pour que ca soit marrant.

Comme intervieweur, je vois bien Francis Cunes.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pasque ludo est gratuit, et ce n'est pas vraiment maquetiste en fait. C'est un peu notre teupu à tous.



ouais mais Tarace hendrix il est drole lui

----------


## b0b0

Quand on aura un jeu flash avec le la pin de couly


:couille:  :<_<:

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Fishbone il revient quand écrire des news ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Jamais, je l'ai éliminé.

----------


## b0b0

De tout façon personne l'aimé  ::ninja::

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Jamais, je l'ai éliminé.


FAKE

----------


## ToasT

> FAKE


tristement, oui.

----------


## Coin-Coin

> Ben vu l'extrême complexité des paroles de "*coin coin*" ça me paraît pas impossible.


Heho je vois pas ce qu'on me reproche. Je suis même jamais intervenu sur ce topic  ::mellow::

----------


## Arseur

Question super importante: pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas de jeu de mot dans le nom "Presse Non Stop" ?
(ou alors c'est comme la webcam c'est que pour l'élite ?)

----------


## NitroG42

PNS = Parti non-socialiste (de merde).
De rien  :B):

----------


## DakuTenshi

Pourquoi la pub pour CPC elle dit "Dans ta boite" alors qu'il était si facile de dire "DTC! (Dans Ton Courrier)"?

----------


## ducon

Hu hu, c'est le grand jeu avec ma compagne de placer des Dans Ton Casier, Dans Ton Cahier, Dans Ton Cours et compagnie, dès qu'on peut.

----------


## Ragondin

Vous avez testé l'I-Ram de Gigabyte, vous pouvez me dire ou vous l'avez eu pour ce test?

Merci

----------


## Paul Verveine

tu as gagné au loto ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> tu as gagné au loto ?


Ouais mais ça fait longtemps  :B): 

(ah merde c'était pas moi)

----------


## Guest

> Hu hu, c'est le grand jeu avec ma compagne de placer des Dans Ton Casier, Dans Ton Cahier, Dans Ton Cours et compagnie, dès qu'on peut.


Ca donne envie de passer son CAPES dis donc.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Vous avez testé l'I-Ram de Gigabyte, vous pouvez me dire ou vous l'avez eu pour ce test?
> 
> Merci


Il y a marqué en bas de l'article : "Palte-forme de test fournie par matériel.net".
Donc à moins que Casque soit un flemmard de la maquette, je pense que c'est trouvable chez eux.

EDIT : Ha bas non. Je ne l'ai pas trouvé. C'était peut être un exemplaire de démonstration...

----------


## Ragondin

Merci Prince  ::P: 

Je l'ai bien trouvé mais qu'aux USA(Amazon par exempe, mais il livre pas en France). RAS en France, et les importateur du matos Gigabytes sont en Hollande, Republique Tchèque en co.

@Niluje: J'ai les 4 Go de Ram de dispo... ca me tente bien au moins de savoir ou en trouver, puis après...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Il l'a acheté sur Ebay, c'est dit dans le corps de l'article.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Donc Casque est un flemmard de la maquette car il n'a pas été fourni par materiel.net. :mecquicherchelesembrouilles:

----------


## Coin-Coin

> Donc Casque est un flemmard de la *quequette*


Scoop  ::o:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pourtant 19,5, ça doit demander de l'entretien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

> Il l'a acheté sur Ebay, c'est dit dans le corps de l'article.


Merci monsieur, j'ai vraiment lu l'article vite fait :mecquiahonte: 

Je pars acheter un autre CPc pour la peine.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Merci monsieur, j'ai vraiment lu l'article vite fait :mecquiahonte: 
> 
> Je pars acheter un autre CPc pour la peine.


Achètes en deux histoire que Boulon se paie au moins un menu XL chez Quick  ::ninja::

----------


## r2djbeuh

Euh, désolé, mais je vais poser une question sérieuse :
Le papier de CPC est "recyclé" okay, c'est bien, mais est-ce que ça serais pas mieux sur du papier PEFC ?
Nan, parceque si on arrête deux secondes le trip écolo-hyppisant des pauvres arbres que l'on abat pour faire du papier (pipo, mollo, et tata jeannine font du ski..) on peut trouver des solutions plus "propres", nan ?

----------


## Naya

Tout le monde s'en fout mais j'ai croisé O. Boulon dans les transports en commun !
Je suis super content de croisé des VIP dans le rer ca fait chaud dans mon coeur !

D'ailleurs a quand un concert de contrebasse dans le metro ?

----------


## Threanor

> Tout le monde s'en fout mais j'ai croisé O. Boulon dans les transports en commun !


Il portait son serre-tête ?

----------


## Castor

> Tout le monde s'en fout mais j'ai croisé O. Boulon dans les transports en commun !


Tu lui as jeté une pièce ?

----------


## Djal

> Tout le monde s'en fout mais j'ai croisé O. Boulon dans les transports en commun !



Il t'a racketté?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Tout le monde s'en fout mais j'ai croisé O. Boulon dans les transports en commun !
> Je suis super content de croisé des VIP dans le rer ca fait chaud dans mon coeur !
> 
> D'ailleurs a quand un concert de contre basse dans le metro ?


Quand tu sauras écrire contrebasse sans espace.

Et sinon, s'est passé quoi avec Boulon ? T'as baissé la tête et t'as vite passer ton chemin ?


Castor, elle t'a dit qu'elle avait croisé Boulon, pas Gringo.

----------


## Naya

> Quand tu sauras écrire contrebasse sans espace.
> 
> Et sinon, s'est passé quoi avec Boulon ? T'as baissé la tête et t'as vite passer ton chemin ?
> 
> 
> Castor, _il_ t'a dit qu'_il_ avait croisé Boulon, pas Gringo.


toutes mes confuses, je ne fais plus attention a l'orthograf a 1h15.

je sortais du ciné j'avais encore un peu la tete dans la chambre 1408,
j'ai donc oublie de lui faire un petit geste amical, et donc de lui jetter de l'argent en me prosternant devant lui.  :^_^: 


d'ailleur j'envisage de créer une secte a sa gloire !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

"il" pour le chat, bien sûr

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, je peux avoir des détails ?

----------


## Guest

> Euh, je peux avoir des détails ?


Genre tu veux savoir à quoi tu ressembles ?

Parce que c'est vrai que ça pourrait être utile.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca change tout le temps, c'est pour ça.

----------


## Guest



----------


## Naya

rer A gare de Vincenne blouson bleu foncé voir pourpre mais avec les tubes fluos (c'est pas du neon) c'est difficile a dire  un truc qui ressemble un peu a ca:

enfin il me semble.
Pas de doutes sur les lunettes Noir classes et la coupes de cheveux au Pento :P

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, non ça a pas l'air d'être moi, ça.
Je ne mets jamais de Teddy.

----------


## Guest

Mais si, avec ton baggy et tes bling-bling, tu te rappelles pas ?

Ah non ça c'est moi y a quelques années.

Je plaisante hein. Je portais pas de baggy.

De toute façon le plus classe c'est Gringo, je l'ai vu dans la vidéo de Game One. D'où question: faut-il croire Game One ?

----------


## Goji

Pff Gringo c'est fastoche, il a un grand chapeau…

----------


## Guest

Forcément, avec un atout pareil...

----------


## Naya

le temps que ca fasse tilt au niveau de mon bulbe j'ai du voir qqn d'autre de dos,
mais je suis presque sur que c'etait toi
autour de 23H15 pour etre precis

----------


## b0b0

+
+

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai effectivement des lunettes marrons noires méga classe.
Mais j'ai pas mis de Gomina depuis quelques semaines.
Il était comment mon sac à dos ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

question serieuse:
quelques mois après: c'était quoi la vraie raison du hors série vista? payer un penis enlarger a ackboo?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Pour atteindre un 19,5 fatidique ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Snowman

> question serieuse:
> quelques mois après: c'était quoi la vraie raison du hors série vista? payer un penis enlarger a ackboo?


Parce qu'ils croyaient que c'était bien  ::ninja::

----------


## ToasT

> Pff Gringo c'est fastoche, il a un grand chapeau…


Oh oui.

----------


## Truhl

Tiens, j'ai noté que ces temps-ci vous mettez de plus en plus souvent votre indépendance en avant. Vous vous sentez un besoin de la justifier? On vous fait des remarques à ce sujet?

P.S.: Message perso : Gringo, t'as pu avoir ma réponse?

----------


## ToasT

En même temps, faut pas se leurrer, c'est un de leurs arguments de vente.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Tiens, j'ai noté que ces temps-ci vous mettez de plus en plus souvent votre indépendance en avant. Vous vous sentez un besoin de la justifier? On vous fait des remarques à ce sujet?


Au moins on sait qu'ils ne se feront pas virer quand ils mettent un 1 à un jeu.

Et sinon c'est pour quand la Canard TV ?

----------


## Super Menteur

Est ce que la rédac copule avec celle de Génération NT ? Ou est-ce que c'est elle qui vous a fait un enfant dans le dos ?  ::P:

----------


## NitroG42

Portez plainte, vous gagnerez des sous  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Soit c'est un hommage, soit ils savent où trouver les bonnes sources pour leurs news à défaut de vérifier l'info..

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...ouilling+remix

----------


## Pelomar

Qui se dévoue pour leur envoyer un mail interrogatif ?  ::):

----------


## mescalin

Arf, le ctrl+C/ctrl+V sauvage ! grilled !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ahah! Je kiffe!

----------


## La Marmotta

Et quand à peu près pourrons-nous gouter à la canard TV ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Et quand à peu près pourrons-nous gouter à la canard TV ?


quand half ne grattera plus ses fesses devant la caméra, c'est-à-dire jamais.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Gringo est-il affilié d'une manière ou d'une autre au dernier album de ce groupe?

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/spittles/accueil.html

(faut aller voir le bas de la page pour voir l'alboum)

----------


## DakuTenshi

Y'a pas un de vos rigolos pour massa.. faire une critique constructive de "Arrête de faire de la pub pour ce truc" ?  ::): 

Et pis est-ce qu'il y a des gens à la rédac qui, quand ils ont un p'tit coup de déprime, passent sur les forum de Doctissimo pour se remonter le moral? (me dites pas que je suis le seul  ::sad:: )

----------


## alex_daft

Petite question, le dernier hors série fait partie d'un abonnement?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, puisqu'il est hors série.

----------


## Pelomar

Les massacres en règle de Boulon sont-ils du a une volonté de renouveler l'art moderne en exprimant son refus de la société matérialiste par une violence exagéré, ou c'est juste par qu'il complexe face a Casque ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est juste que c'est plus facile à écrire.

----------


## Snowman

> Y'a pas un de vos rigolos pour massa.. faire une critique constructive de "Arrête de faire de la pub pour ce truc" ?


Putain c'est quoi cette merde ?  ::mellow:: 

Ca se dit geek mais ça a l'air de le conforter dans les clichés façon 20h de TF1  ::mellow:: 

Message subliminal : le doc _Suck My Geek_ est prévu en DVD pour ce printemps en version longue (passage avec Christophe Gans concernant _Silent Hill_ et des fans de la trilogie _Matrix_, vu dans la b-a mais pas dans la version diffusé sur Canal) [/fin encart publicitaire]

----------


## O.Boulon

Suck my Geek, c'est les "Dieux du Stade" version Ere Internet.

"Regardez le triomphe de notre culture supérieure à toutes les autres et qui engendre des êtres d'exception. D'ailleurs, on conquiert le monde à coup de Matrix et de sites web prétentieux..."

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Suck my Geek, c'est les "Dieux du Stade" version Ere Internet.
> 
> "Regardez le triomphe de notre culture supérieure à toutes les autres et qui engendre des êtres d'exception. D'ailleurs, on conquiert le monde à coup de Matrix et de sites web prétentieux..."


Ah, enfin un paradigme dans lequel je me retrouve  ::P:  ::XD::

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ah, enfin un paradigme dans lequel je me retrouve


Boulon c'est le pragmatisme fait homme.

----------


## O.Boulon

Merci d'étayer ma thèse.

----------


## alx

> Y'a pas un de vos rigolos pour massa.. faire une critique constructive de "Arrête de faire de la pub pour ce truc" ?


Les éditions Soleil, c'est un peu les Luc Besson / Europa Corp de la BD.

----------


## Snowman

> Les éditions Soleil, c'est un peu les Luc Besson / Europa Corp de la BD.


Et là tout est dit  ::mellow::

----------


## Ezechiel

> Et là tout est dit


Tain les sentences de mort tombent aujourd'hui  ::mellow:: 









Moi j'aime bien Lanfeust

----------


## Snowman

Ce qu'a voulu dire Alx c'est que ces éditions sont à la BD ce que  _Taxis 1, 2, 3, et 4, Le Baiser Mortel Du Dragon, Yamakasi, Banlieue 13_ & Co...sont au cinéma  ::ninja:: 

Oui vous pouvez aller vomir  ::mellow::

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ce qu'a voulu dire Alx c'est que ces éditions sont à la BD ce que  _Taxis 1, 2, 3, et 4, Le Baiser Mortel Du Dragon, Yamakasi, Banlieue 13_ & Co...sont au cinéma 
> 
> Oui vous pouvez aller vomir




Moi j'aime bien.... Ah non rien. Je vais vomir et je reviens.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Les éditions Soleil, c'est un peu les Luc Besson / Europa Corp de la BD.


Certes mais pas complètement : Le Feul, Servitude, Guerres parallèles, Tessa... Ils ont des trucs excellents ou sympathiques aussi. Une minorité mais qui s'oublient vite derrière la trétachiée de SF et de fantasy.

----------


## alx

J'ai jamais dit que Besson n'avait fait que de la merde non plus, surtout dans ses débuts. L'avantage des séries BD, c'est qu'elles se poursuivent en parallèle. Ca délaie.

Oh, et comme ça c'était pas une _question auquelle on répondra si on veut_, je me demandais si des fois chez CPC ça vous gave les jeux-vidéo ?

Ca pourrait faire un bon slogan : nous des fois, chez Canard PC, les jeux vidéo ça nous gave. Mais le reste du temps, on en parle.

----------


## Pen²

Quelques suggestions pour améliorer (à mon gout) Canard PC. Mais alors, c'est pas une question me direz vous? si parce que je vous demande votre avis  :B): :

* 1)* parler plus des vieux jeux ou jeux mythiques. Par exemple à chaque numéro un membre de la rédac (en alternance) présente un de ses jeux préferés. (Ca serait quand même énorme de lire un article sur Monkey Island par exemple dans CanardPC ::o: )

* 2)* faire des articles qui ne soient pas forcément liés à l'actualité immédiate. Un bon moyen d'éviter les 10 tests de jeux à 2/10 à la suite. Par exemple faire des top10 débiles, ou des articles sur un sujet tournant autour du jv, mais un peu différent. (focus sur un studio de dev/éditeur/genre de jeu/jeu/interviews...)

* 3)* Faire un lien avec le forum. Par exemple en faisant un résumé de ce qui vous a marqué. Ou alors en affichant dans CanardPC le "meilleur" des créations de ce forum (images 3d, montages à 2 francs, ...)

* 4)* Parler un peu plus des dessous du jeu vidéo dans une rubrique dédiée (techniques, logiciels utilisés, ...)

Voilà une liste de suggestions qui n'engagent que moi, mais je voudrais savoir ce que vous en pensez

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Qun membre de la rédac (en alternance)


Dis donc j'ai autre chose à faire moi monsieur.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> *1)* parler plus des vieux jeux ou jeux mythiques. Par exemple à chaque numéro un membre de la rédac (en alternance) présente un de ses jeux préferés. (Ca serait quand même énorme de lire un article sur Monkey Island par exemple dans CanardPC)
> 
> * 2)* faire des articles qui ne soient pas forcément liés à l'actualité immédiate. Un bon moyen d'éviter les 10 tests de jeux à 2/10 à la suite. Par exemple faire des top10 débiles, ou des articles sur un sujet tournant autour du jv, mais un peu différent. (focus sur un studio de dev/éditeur/genre de jeu/jeu/interviews...)
> 
> * 3)* Faire un lien avec le forum. Par exemple en faisant un résumé de ce qui vous a marqué. Ou alors en affichant dans CanardPC le "meilleur" des créations de ce forum (images 3d, montages à 2 francs, ...)
> 
> * 4)* Parler un peu plus des dessous du jeu vidéo dans une rubrique dédiée (techniques, logiciels utilisés, ...)


1) Pas que ça à foutre
2) Les top cons, y en a déjà partout (Dechavanne est trop cher pour CPC en plus)
3) Quelles créations ? Le topic de b0b0 ?
4) Ca intéresse qui à part toi ?

Ha, on me signale que je ne suis pas de la rédac papier et que je fabule gratuitement  ::blink::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

1)BOf, y'a le "On y joue encore" d'une part, et d'autre part un article sur Monkey Island (ou autre vieux jeu), bof..:argument imparable:
2)Les articles sur les dévellopeurs ou des interviews pourquoi pas ? Ca peut être intéressant  d 'avoir une vision du jeu vidéo actuel par certains professionnels (pas ceux du service marketing d'EA, faut pas déconner) 
3)Le forum est là pour ce genre de choses, ça ferait doublon.Déjà qu'on a parfois des news du forum retranscrites dans le mag ( feignasses de journalistes)...
4)Cf réponse Mr Rabot

----------


## Pen²

> 1) Pas que ça à foutre
> 2) Les top cons, y en a déjà partout (Dechavanne est trop cher pour CPC en plus)
> 3) Quelles créations ? Le topic de b0b0 ?
> 4) Ca intéresse qui à part toi ?
> 
> Ha, on me signale que je ne suis pas de la rédac papier et que je fabule gratuitement


 ::|: 
merci pour cette réponse constructive

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je vais peut-être me faire frapper mais j'aime bien l'idée des top 10 àlacon, c'est toujours marrant: les dix pires fins de jeux video, les dix erreurs à ne pas commettre quand on fait un jeu( ::): ), les dix énigmes les plus pète corones (?), les dix ligent, toussa ouak.

----------


## Pelomar

> merci pour cette réponse constructive


Laisse courir, Arthur est en pleine tentative d'imitation de Boulon.
Oui ca n'a pas encore le classe et la violence du maître, laisse le un peu s'ameliorer  ::ninja:: 

sinon, ya déjà eu des "top x" mais c'est vrai qu'en faire plus souvent pourrait être sympa.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les 10 forumeurs les plus lourds par exemple ?

----------


## Pelomar

Bah nan, un truc en rapport avec le jeux vidéo, ca serait débile de gacher du papier pour parler du forum.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Les 10 forumeurs les plus lourds par exemple ?


J'ai ma petite idée du premier  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bah nan, un truc en rapport avec le jeux vidéo, ca serait débile de gacher du papier pour parler du forum.


Le top 20 des trucs à ne pas faire dans un jeu était jouissif. Maintenant ils ne vont pas nous faire un top à chaque mag.
Puis on peut réclamer ce qu'on veut, ils s'en branlent, ce sont des rebelles gominés, alors nos avis on peut aussi bien se les garder.




> J'ai ma petite idée du premier


J'en ai 147 sur ma liste, va falloir trier  ::mellow::

----------


## Pen²

> Le top 20 des trucs à ne pas faire dans un jeu était jouissif. Maintenant ils ne vont pas nous faire un top à chaque mag.
> Puis on peut réclamer ce qu'on veut, ils s'en branlent, ce sont des rebelles gominés, alors nos avis on peut aussi bien se les garder.
> J'en ai 147 sur ma liste, va falloir trier


ah merde je l'ai raté celui là  ::o: (j'en achète en gros 2 sur 3)
Mais bon c'était un exemple, d'une manière générale c'était de faire des articles qui sortent un peu des tests pur et dur.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> *4)* Parler un peu plus des dessous du jeu vidéo dans une rubrique dédiée (techniques, logiciels utilisés, ...)


Ca je l'avais demandé aussi ca m'intéresserait aussi, mais à priori on est que 2   :B):

----------


## Goji

> * 4)* Parler un peu plus des dessous de Sonia dans une rubrique dédiée (techniques de visualisation, subterfuges utilisés, ...)





> Ca je l'avais demandé aussi ca m'intéresserait aussi, mais à priori on est que 2


Chiffre officiel…

----------


## bigxtra

> Quelques suggestions pour améliorer (à mon gout) Canard PC. Mais alors, c'est pas une question me direz vous? si parce que je vous demande votre avis :
> 
> * 1)* parler plus des vieux jeux ou jeux mythiques. Par exemple à chaque numéro un membre de la rédac (en alternance) présente un de ses jeux préferés. (Ca serait quand même énorme de lire un article sur Monkey Island par exemple dans CanardPC)
> 
> * 2)* faire des articles qui ne soient pas forcément liés à l'actualité immédiate. Un bon moyen d'éviter les 10 tests de jeux à 2/10 à la suite. Par exemple faire des top10 débiles, ou des articles sur un sujet tournant autour du jv, mais un peu différent. (focus sur un studio de dev/éditeur/genre de jeu/jeu/interviews...)
> 
> * 3)* Faire un lien avec le forum. Par exemple en faisant un résumé de ce qui vous a marqué. Ou alors en affichant dans CanardPC le "meilleur" des créations de ce forum (images 3d, montages à 2 francs, ...)
> 
> * 4)* Parler un peu plus des dessous du jeu vidéo dans une rubrique dédiée (techniques, logiciels utilisés, ...)
> ...


* 2)*      -1 J'aime voir un jeu se faire casser, ça me fait moins regretter de pas avoir de machine assez puissante pour le faire tourner.

* 3)* Ouaip, parce que quand même y'a du potentiel chez les canards : y'a qu'à voir le topic sur les jeux en Paint. À la limite quand y'aura des évènements genre concours de toshop, il sera peut-être pas mal de faire une rubrique "Ça se passe dans le forum" (avec un nom moins paquebot) pour reporter les résultats et montrer aux gens à quel point on est des joyeux drilles sur canardplus.com (wahou trop fort, on peut même faire des listes à puces, ce forum est surpuissant) :ça attirerait peut-être plus de mondeça donnerait l'illusion au lecteur que lui aussi peut apparaître dans son canard et ainsi amenuiser la distance lecteur-magazine (qui n'excède pas les 40cm en règle générale). L'étape suivante étant d'aller prendre l'apéro chez un lecteur moyen, à la Giscard.ça vous ferait une rubrique de plus à peu de frais puisque constituée de contributions des lecteurs qui feraient ça pour la gloire de voir leur nom dans CPC (haha les cons!)* 4)* Ouaip, pluzain. Je me souviens d'un dossier sur le pathfinding qui cassait la baraque (obama).

----------


## Guest

Contribution des lecteurs ? Ca serait vraiment naze comme concept, et ça puerait le remplissage.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Contribution des lecteurs ? Ca serait vraiment naze comme concept, et ça puerait le remplissage.


Surtout que la majorité des trucs c'est des memes/inner joke/toussa quoi, je pense pas que ce soit adapté au format d'un magazine (surtout toute les blagues sur b0b0, préservez nous de sa conquête sur toute la planète!)

----------


## Ragondin

> Contribution des lecteurs ? Ca serait vraiment naze comme concept, et ça puerait le remplissage.


ah non manquerait plus que des tests ecrient par des lecteurs et on se retrouve chez PC Jeux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## leroliste

Euh... pitite question en passant, Fishbone, il devient quoi?
Il ecrit plus de news? Il se consacre au papier? Il est en ce moment interrogé par la société generale?
Ou alors il a pris un des milliers de pseudos de georges sable?

J'ai dû rater un train...

----------


## bigxtra

Vous dites ça parce que vous avez aucun talent, je le sais.

Tiens, j'y pense maintenant, mais un truc genre les figurines de Gringo et Boulon à la pâte à modeler aurait eu tout à fait sa place dans une rubrique de ce style à mon avis.
Pour ceux qui auraient raté çahttp://www.ayreon-seven.com/forum/in...=0&#entry51285

----------


## Pelomar

> ah non manquerait plus que des tests ecrient par des lecteurs et on se retrouve chez PC Jeux


C'est pas ce qu'on veut ?  ::o: 

(sinon merci quand même PC Jeux pour la boite de Company of Heroes)

----------


## bigxtra

> ah non manquerait plus que des tests ecrient par des lecteurs et on se retrouve chez PC Jeux


Ben dans le 162 y'avait des patrons à découper mais c'est pas pour autant qu'on se serait cru dans Modes et Travaux.


Mais -1 quand même pour les tests des lecteurs.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Vous dites ça parce que vous avez aucun talent, je le sais.
> 
> Tiens, j'y pense maintenant, mais un truc genre les figurines de Gringo et Boulon à la pâte à modeler aurait eu tout à fait sa place dans une rubrique de ce style à mon avis.
> Pour ceux qui auraient raté çahttp://www.ayreon-seven.com/forum/in...=0&#entry51285


Il y a avait déjà eu une news sur un lecteur qui avait fait un lapin de Couly en Fimo, mais de là à y consacrer une rubrique...

----------


## Truhl

Pour savoir, la photo en ascii art dans le n° 163, rubrique downloads, c'est bien la tête à Gringo? (dont j'attends toujours la réponse soit dit en passant ::ninja:: )

Et sinon, Boulon est-il un transfuge de Didier l'Embrouille en plus costaud? J'ai l'image qui m'est apparue tout à l'heure... :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pas Gringo.
Faut lire le texte de plus près et on devine qui c'est.

----------


## Goji

> Boulon est-il un transfuge de Didier l'Embrouille en plus costaud? J'ai l'image qui m'est apparue tout à l'heure...


Pas du tout.
Boulon, c'est Cauet avec des cheveux.








 ::ninja::

----------


## Truhl

> C'est pas Gringo.
> Faut lire le texte de plus près et on devine qui c'est.


Ah oui, si j'ai bien pigé le texte, c'est ackboo...

----------


## SSkuLL

> Euh... pitite question en passant, Fishbone, il devient quoi?
> Il ecrit plus de news? Il se consacre au papier? Il est en ce moment interrogé par la société generale?
> Ou alors il a pris un des milliers de pseudos de georges sable?
> 
> J'ai dû rater un train...



Je quote parce que ça m'intrigue aussi ...  ::mellow::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ah oui, si j'ai bien pigé le texte, c'est ackboo...


We've got a winner !

Ce que j'aimerais savoir sur cette image ascii, c'est le texte utilisé...  ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

Fishbone, il fuit les autorités bancaires de trois ou quatre petits pays du tiers monde...

On devrait le revoir bientôt avec son énorme projet secret.

----------


## ElGato

> On devrait le revoir bientôt avec son énorme projet secret.


Se faire pousser des cheveux ?

----------


## orime

Ca fait quoi de se lever le matin en sachant qu'on va devoir tester des bouzes genre hard to be a god" ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Ca fait quoi de se lever le matin en sachant qu'on va devoir tester des bouzes genre hard to be a god" ?


L'ensemble des journalistes du monde entier n'ont pas tari de jeux de mots sur le titre de ce jeu, mais Canard PC remporte la palme haut la main  ::):

----------


## Snowman

Pourquoi la news de Boulon sur un possible City Builder par les mecs de Darwinia a disparu  ::blink::

----------


## O.Boulon

Parce que l'admin permettant d'écrire les news l'a bouffé quand j'ai voulu rajouté l'illustration de couly.

Elle réapparaîtra quand j'aurais le temps de m'en occuper.

Et aussi quand je serais moins véner.

----------


## b0b0

Tiens en parlant de ça, moi ce qui m'énerve c'est les gens véner, je fais qu'en croiser dans la rue, et gnagnaganga

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Parce que l'admin permettant d'écrire les news l'a bouffé quand j'ai voulu rajouté l'illustration de couly.
> 
> Elle réapparaîtra quand j'aurais le temps de m'en occuper.
> 
> Et aussi quand je serais moins véner.


Mange un webmaster ça ira mieux.

----------


## Ash

> Tiens en parlant de ça, moi ce qui m'énerve c'est les gens véner, je fais qu'en croiser dans la rue, et gnagnaganga


Moi j'aime pas croiser des gens dans la rue

----------


## Marty

Sauvez Omar. Mangez un mebmaster.  ::ninja::

----------


## Djal

Franchement tu trouves pas qu'il te cherche ce webmaster?

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce qu'on aura droit à une barre d'outils pour Firefox  pour le serveur d'images ? Ce serait la classe  :B):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Est-ce qu'on aura droit à une barre d'outils pour Firefox  pour le serveur d'images ? Ce serait la classe


ça va pas non 

deja que le webmaster il a codé un forum en carton avec des serveur qui suivent pas alors une extension tof coincoin 

mais ce serai classe

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

FISHBOOONNNEEEE










 ::siffle::  lalala

----------


## Snowman

Sinon, pourquoi certains forumeurs qui ont des gifs comme avatar ne bougent pas, alors que d'autres si ?

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Sinon, pourquoi certains forumeurs qui ont des gifs comme avatar ne bougent pas, alors que d'autres si ?


le mien est en .jpg à l'origine et ça l'a mis en .gif mais il a jamais bougé ...

C'est quoi du "Snuff" Monsieur Boulon ? (cf la charte)

et aussi pourquoi le topic des bugs et suggestions ressemble à une salle d'attente de chez numéricable ?

----------


## Kami93

Ô Omar, pourrais tu ajouter ceci à la charte
"La communauté se réserve  le droit de lapider à coups de XBOX les mecs qui foutent des nanas à poil ou presque en avatar."

----------


## Yasko

Question à laquelle on répond si on veut : 
Quel est l'évènement qui a motivé l'écriture de la "charte temporaire" ?
Y a eu du sexe sur le forum ? Qu'est ce qu'on a raté ? (ou pas, c'était peut-être pas beau à voir...)

----------


## Kami93

Sinon j'ai toujours voulu savoir qu'est ce que vous foutez avant d'être pigistes à Canard pc les Omar Thréanor etc...? (j'ai cru lire ici que vous étiez pas du tout dans la presse ou dans ce monde là)..et comment vous en êtes arrivés là (connaissances, passage sous le bureau de casque )

----------


## O.Boulon

> Question à laquelle on répond si on veut : 
> Quel est l'évènement qui a motivé l'écriture de la "charte temporaire" ?


Le fait que la charte officiel ne soit pas postée alors qu'elle ait été écrite il y a deux mois.
Et puis aussi, l'impression chez certains qu'on modère à la gueule.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Et puis aussi, l'impression chez certains qu'on modère à la gueule.


C'est pour rappeler leurs devoirs aux modos alors?  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Sinon j'ai toujours voulu savoir qu'est ce que vous foutez avant d'être pigistes à Canard pc les Omar Thréanor etc...? (j'ai cru lire ici que vous étiez pas du tout dans la presse ou dans ce monde là)..et comment vous en êtes arrivés là (connaissances, passage sous le bureau de casque )


Mytho-géographe, vendeur chez relais H, chômeur.
J'ai envoyé un CV, une lettre de motiv' et des textes.

----------


## Kami93

Je sais pas pourquoi mais ta lettre de motiv doit être dans le genre collector :D

Relais H c'est la putain de classe , dans quel hosto  ::ninja::  on s'est peut être croisé  et j'ai peut être bu un café dans lequel tu aurais craché dedans \o/ , j'ai peut etre un peu de Omar dans mon moi. 
Putain je bande.

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'est pour rappeler leurs devoirs aux modos alors?


Non, plutôt pour rappeler aux pleurnichars que s'ils attirent l'attention d'un modo, c'est parce qu'ils ont fait quelque chose de mal...

Et plus simplement, parce que c'est quand même la moindre des choses d'indiquer aux users ce qui peut leur attirer des ennuis.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pourquoi préciser le "stuff" ?
Je sais pas, mais ça court pas vraiment les forums de cpc, non ?

En plus, si avec ça on risque juste le ban....

----------


## O.Boulon

PUTAIN SNUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF !

Parce qu'une fois par mois en moyenne, je banne ou je défonce quelqu'un pour ça.

----------


## Kami93

> PUTAIN SNUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF !
>    je défonce quelqu'un pour ça.


Tu pourrais le filmer et le poster ici pour montrer l'exemple  :<_<:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Oulà oui pardon, snuff. Je suis pas bien réveillé.

Mais euh... 1 fois par mois ? On parle bien de ce snuff là ??

----------


## O.Boulon

Wikipedia




> Autres types de films réels violents [modifier]
> Sur Internet circulent des films et images qui ne sont pas exactement des snuff movies, mais qui leur sont semblables sur plusieurs point : vidéos montrant des mises à mort ou tortures en temps de guerre ou de guérilla, des lynchages, des morts violentes par accident, etc.


J'inclue ça dans le snuff.

----------


## Kami93

> Oulà oui pardon, snuff. Je suis pas bien réveillé.
> 
> Mais euh... 1 fois par mois ? On parle bien de ce snuff là ??


Wikipédia c'est pour les lows...du vrai snuff ici bien hardcore!  ::o:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ok.
Et les pochettes d'album de Thréanor ?

edit : t'arrêtes de te mettre au milieu kami ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Personne n'a envie de contrarier Threanor.
Donc, on va tous baisser les yeux, éviter de croiser son regard et quitter la pièce en silence, sans l'exciter.

----------


## Kami93

> Ok.
> Et les pochettes d'album de Thréanor ?
> 
> edit : t'arrêtes de te mettre au milieu kami ?


Faux ; Entre omar et toi ya deja quelqu'un : omar... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pourquoi il y a un point d'interrogation à la fin du titre du topic ? (nan mais c'est vrai, ça vous choque pas vous ?)

Que devient Georges Sable ?

A quand le retour du courrier des lecteurs ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Sinon j'ai toujours voulu savoir qu'est ce que vous foutez avant d'être pigistes à Canard pc les Omar Thréanor etc...? (j'ai cru lire ici que vous étiez pas du tout dans la presse ou dans ce monde là)..et comment vous en êtes arrivés là (connaissances, passage sous le bureau de casque )


--> hors série "les métiers du jeux vidéo"
D'ailleurs, dans la partie sur les membres de la rédaction, vous vous êtes tellement amusé en écrivant ça que j'ai l'impression que la moitié de ce qui est écris est un torchon de mensonges (a part pour ackboo, mais lui il est trop fort)  ::|: 
:mecenretard:

----------


## Bouyi

Bon, je me permets de poser à nouveau la question de ben :
C'est quoi le snuff ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Bon, je me permets de poser à nouveau la question de ben :
> C'est quoi le snuff ?


Cher Bouyi,

Comme répondu dans une demi douzaines de sujets mais pas celui là, le snuff c'est toute la violence à tendance gore genre happy tree friends mais en vrai.

----------


## mescalin

un film/une video qui mets en scene une mort réelle, qui arrive vraiment dans la vraie vie vraie.

----------


## Goji

> Cher Bouyi,
> le snuff c'est toute la violence à tendance gore genre happy tree friends mais en vrai.


C'est bon de lire n'imp de temps en temps  ::rolleyes::

----------


## El Gringo

Question que personne n'a posé : Mais où est Boulon ?
Réponse que l'on veut quand même donner : Boulon est chez Mickey.

En anglais : Where Boulone ?
Boulone is chez Mickey.

Merci pour votre attention.

----------


## Djal

> Question que personne n'a posé : Mais où est Boulon ?
> Réponse que l'on veut quand même donner : Boulon est chez Mickey.
> 
> En anglais : Where Boulone ?
> Boulone is chez Mickey.
> 
> Merci pour votre attention.



Là je vois 2 violations de la nouvelle charte:

Violation active :
"-Diffamation"

Violation passive:
"-Apologie de la drogue"

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> C'est bon de lire n'imp de temps en temps


Bon quoi encore, c'est le "ou pas" ou le smiley  ::rolleyes::  qui manque c'est ça ?

Zut alors, moi qui voulait informer...

----------


## Bouyi

> Cher Bouyi,
> 
> Comme répondu dans une demi douzaines de sujets mais pas celui là, le snuff c'est toute la violence à tendance gore genre happy tree friends mais en vrai.


Merci




> un film/une video qui mets en scene une mort réelle, qui arrive vraiment dans la vraie vie vraie.


Je connais le principe des snuff movies, mais il me parait évident que boulon ne parlait pas (que) de ça.

----------


## Goji

> Bon quoi encore, c'est le "ou pas" ou le smiley  qui manque c'est ça ?


C'est plutôt la référence à "happy tree friends" que je trouve bizarre… ce D.A. est clairement humoristique et basé sur un contexte mignon, même si c'est trash au final… c'est d'ailleurs trash parce que c'est mignon… bref… un snuff n'est ni mignon ni humoristique, c'est pourquoi j'ai tiqué, mais bon après tout pourquoi pas.

----------


## cailloux

Je me tate de partir me changer les idées Une semaine voire 10 jours dans les îles, au mois de (fin) mars ou avril, budget disons 1000 € maxi.

si c'est pour une semaine : moins cher et pas besoin de faire des trucs pour s'occuper, pour 10  jours un truc un peu plus grand histoire de pas me faire trop chier non plus. Je veux pas passer mon temps à refuser les avances de putes ou de mendiants, si possible, au chaud si possible aussi.

destination à envisager : mer rouge ( pour les coraux, j'adore la flotte ), caraïbes ... des idées ? des plans ? merki

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> C'est plutôt la référence à "happy tree friends" que je trouve bizarre… ce D.A. est clairement humoristique et basé sur un contexte mignon, même si c'est trash au final… c'est d'ailleurs trash parce que c'est mignon… bref… un snuff n'est ni mignon ni humoristique, c'est pourquoi j'ai tiqué, mais bon après tout pourquoi pas.


En effet maintenant que j'y repense c'est ptêt pas le meilleur exemple. ::P: 

En fait je n'ai retenu d'happy tree friends que le côté violence gratuite, d'où le lien avec le snuff. :;):

----------


## Snowman

Sauf erreur, diffuser un contenu "snuff" est répréhensible par la loi, non  ::blink::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je connais le principe des snuff movies, mais il me parait évident que boulon ne parlait pas (que) de ça.


Omar Boulon cite wikipedia.
" Sur Internet circulent des films et images qui ne sont pas exactement des snuff movies, mais qui leur sont semblables sur plusieurs point : vidéos montrant des mises à mort ou tortures en temps de guerre ou de guérilla, des lynchages, des morts violentes par accident, etc."  	 	 

J'inclue ça dans le snuff.

----------


## Truhl

> Je me tate de partir me changer les idées Une semaine voire 10 jours dans les îles, au mois de (fin) mars ou avril, budget disons 1000 € maxi.
> 
> si c'est pour une semaine : moins cher et pas besoin de faire des trucs pour s'occuper, pour 10  jours un truc un peu plus grand histoire de pas me faire trop chier non plus. Je veux pas passer mon temps à refuser les avances de putes ou de mendiants, si possible, au chaud si possible aussi.
> 
> destination à envisager : mer rouge ( pour les coraux, j'adore la flotte ), caraïbes ... des idées ? des plans ? merki


Je dirais que les DOM c'est une bonne idée. En plus je crois que c'est pile la meilleure période pour y aller. La Guadeloupe par exemple, c'est peinard, ça reste accessible et normalement ça devrait pas craindre pour ta vie. En plus t'as deux mers différentes : l'Atlantique, plus remuant et la mer des Caraïbes, chaude et calme (CMB proof).

----------


## mescalin

marie-galante c'est peinard, pas trop touristique (moins que les autres îles en tout cas) et les gens sont très sympas. Après, à part les ruhmeries, la pêche et le paysage, ya pas grand chose a faire.

----------


## Kami93

> Je dirais que les DOM c'est une bonne idée. En plus je crois que c'est pile la meilleure période pour y aller. La Guadeloupe par exemple, c'est peinard, ça reste accessible et normalement ça devrait pas craindre pour ta vie. En plus t'as deux mers différentes : l'Atlantique, plus remuant et la mer des Caraïbes, chaude et calme (CMB proof).


Tiens je vais en Gwadada dans 3 semaines...billet d'avion environ 500€ A/R air france.  :B):  je vais crécher chez un pote, il m'a dit que l'on va randonner vener.


edit : pourquoi on parle de ça dans ce topic au fait :D

----------


## DakuTenshi

Bon allez, je fais mon gros lourd (pour changer):

-à quand les t-shirt CPC?

-à quand l'album de Couly?

-à quand un gouvernement chez les frites?

----------


## cailloux

> Tiens je vais en Gwadada dans 3 semaines...billet d'avion environ 500€ A/R air france.  je vais crécher chez un pote, il m'a dit que l'on va randonner vener.
> 
> 
> edit : pourquoi on parle de ça dans ce topic au fait :D


*     Vos questions auxquelles on répondra si on veut ?
*Tel est le titre de ce topic et j'ai pas envie de créer un topic pour ça.

----------


## Snowman

Sinon tu as un topic sensiblement pareil dans la section "Tout ou Rien"  ::): 

EDIT : Boulon fera t-il la critique de _Diary Of the Dead_ ?

----------


## cailloux

> Sinon tu as un topic sensiblement pareil dans la section "Tout ou Rien" 
> 
> EDIT : Boulon fera t-il la critique de _Diary Of the Dead_ ?


ah putaing voui ! tu as super raison, j'ai dus tomber sur ce topic en surfant et j'ai pas vu la section où j'étais, juste le titre !

Qu'on me lynche !

----------


## Guest

> Question que personne n'a posé : Mais où est Boulon ?
> Réponse que l'on veut quand même donner : Boulon est chez Mickey.
> 
> En anglais : Where Boulone ?
> Boulone is chez Mickey.
> 
> Merci pour votre attention.


On a dit pas d'érotisme, merci.

----------


## Athmos

Boulon et Gringo : les Barracuda et Looping de Canardplus  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

est ce qu'un jour willman  reviendra ? (rires)

----------


## DakuTenshi

> est ce qu'un jour willman  reviendra ? (rires)


 :^_^: 

sinon est-ce qu'un jour b0b0 dira un truc intéressant?

----------


## b0b0

> sinon est-ce qu'un jour b0b0 dira un truc intéressant?


je peux te réponde "oui" mais je choisis le bon moment pour le dire

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Pouvez-vous répondre "non" à cette question ?

----------


## Athmos

je ne crois pas...

----------


## Rom1

> -à quand l'album de Couly?


ouais et d'ailleurs il branle quoi dans la vie Couly a part les strip CPC/Gandi ? 
il a pas un blogbd ou un truc dans le genre?

----------


## O.Boulon

> il a pas un blogbd ou un truc dans le genre?


Nan, il a du goût. 
Sinon, je crois que vous avez pas conscience de la charge de travail que ça représente.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nan, il a du goût. 
> Sinon, je crois que vous avez pas conscience de la charge  que ça représente.


De vous supporter ? Bof, une fois qu'on a joué à TF2 avec Gringo et Zoulou, le reste c'est du pipi de moineau.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> De vous supporter ? Bof, une fois qu'on a joué à TF2 avec Gringo et Zoulou, le reste c'est du pipi de moineau.


Image toi vivre entouré de b0b0, Ackbar, francou, oni² et moi  ::mellow::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hu! Vous en auriez marre avant moi.

----------


## gripoil

Question de fou!!!

Pourquoi  est-ce que certaines personnes lisent CPC alors que: -lls n'arrivent pas a comprendre un gros tas de vannes mais rigolent quand même en lisant un CPC (précisemment sur les vannes du genre comique de répétition sur halo 3 ou cod4... pas par rapport au jeu mais au fait que ca soit marrant l'acharnement, mais ça va pas plus loin dans l'appréciation de la rédaction d'une pige)
-Ils suivent comme des gros pigeons les avis de la rédac "Si CPC l'a dit c'est que c'est vrai" (Bon c'est sur que c'est plus facile de dire ça que "Si Gamspot l'a dit c'est que c'est vrai".. mais bon un peu d'opinion propre fait pas de mal... surtout que CPC c'est pas une seule et unique entité omnipresente et au pouvoir sans limites... comme le Wallmart  ::ninja:: )
-Se ventent de lire CPC, le rapprochent á des journaux politiquement engagés ou carrement hyper désengagés au point d'etre engagés dans le désengagement....
-N'ont jamais acheté un jeu de leur vie... ou en achetent depuis qu'ils ont remarqué que chez CPC/C+ c'est pas le genre de la maison et des lecteurs, puis font comme si ça avait toujours été le cas...
-Comprennent des articles a coté ou passent leur temps a faire des gros geeks a crier sur tous les toits que: "Linus Torvalds (Oui le gars qu'a créé linux voyons) il dit que Mac c'est de la merde! nianiania nieu nieu nieu"
-Demandent a chaque fin de phrases pleine de sarcasmes: "Ah bon mais pourtant...?" Par exemple:"3D mark, l'économiseur d'ecran animé  qui fout..." "Mais c'est pas un économiseur d'écran 3DMark...?"
_ -Disent lol dans la rue..._Oui ... pourquoi existe-t-il _pas si peu_ de gens, qui donnent presque envie de ne plus recommender CPC aux gens qu'on ne connait pas depuis au moins 5 ans, pour être sur que ce ne soit pas de grosses tâches.
Oui j'en connais et c'est pas la premiere fois qu'on me rapporte l'existence de tels gens (par mon frere notemment qui cotoie ce que j'appelle des "informatiens des vrais" c'est a dire qui savent rien mais croient tout savoir et méprisent les "non informatitiens les vrais" selon leur propre définition)

Voila je sais pas si j'ai été clair... peut etre suis-je comme ca et que tout le monde l'est, peut etre suis-je le seul a ne pas etre comme ca, peut etre y'a que 10 personnes comme ca et je connais les 10 ?
Vous avez eu affaire a des gens comme ça? A part les membres chelous/relous de canardplus dont on se demandent s'ils ont déjá lu un CPC.


(Ouah c'est fou ce que j'me fais chier pour écrire ca a 1h30 un vendredi soir   ::mellow::  )

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Question de fou!!!
> 
> Pourquoi  est-ce que certaines personnes lisent CPC alors que: -lls n'arrivent pas a comprendre un gros tas de vannes mais rigolent quand même en lisant un CPC (précisemment sur les vannes du genre comique de répétition sur halo 3 ou cod4... pas par rapport au jeu mais au fait que ca soit marrant l'acharnement, mais ça va pas plus loin dans l'appréciation de la rédaction d'une pige)
> -Ils suivent comme des gros pigeons les avis de la rédac "Si CPC l'a dit c'est que c'est vrai" (Bon c'est sur que c'est plus facile de dire ça que "Si Gamspot l'a dit c'est que c'est vrai".. mais bon un peu d'opinion propre fait pas de mal... surtout que CPC c'est pas une seule et unique entité omnipresente et au pouvoir sans limites... comme le Wallmart )
> -Se ventent de lire CPC, le rapprochent á des journaux politiquement engagés ou carrement hyper désengagés au point d'etre engagés dans le désengagement....
> -N'ont jamais acheté un jeu de leur vie... ou en achetent depuis qu'ils ont remarqué que chez CPC/C+ c'est pas le genre de la maison et des lecteurs, puis font comme si ça avait toujours été le cas...
> -Comprennent des articles a coté ou passent leur temps a faire des gros geeks a crier sur tous les toits que: "Linus Torvalds (Oui le gars qu'a créé linux voyons) il dit que Mac c'est de la merde! nianiania nieu nieu nieu"
> -Demandent a chaque fin de phrases pleine de sarcasmes: "Ah bon mais pourtant...?" Par exemple:"3D mark, l'économiseur d'ecran animé  qui fout..." "Mais c'est pas un économiseur d'écran 3DMark...?"
> _ -Disent lol dans la rue..._Oui ... pourquoi existe-t-il _pas si peu_ de gens, qui donnent presque envie de ne plus recommender CPC aux gens qu'on ne connait pas depuis au moins 5 ans, pour être sur que ce ne soit pas de grosses tâches.
> ...


pourquoi tes posts sont incompréhensible?  ::mellow::  ::mellow:: 

non la vraie question est:
pourquoi ackboo est fan de star wars et en a honte (a ce niveau la, on assume!!!)

----------


## gripoil

> pourquoi tes posts sont incompréhensible?


AAAAH TAGUEULE J'ai fait un effort surgripoilien...
Pfff j'ai les boules la j'ai perdu (une fois de plus) un bout de temps ou j'aurais pus faire des trucs plus interessants... comme passer pour un tarré sur le teamspeak de TF2

----------


## bigxtra

@gripoil : T'as bien raison, ces gens-là ne méritent pas de lire Canard PC, et je pense d'ailleurs qu'ils devraient arrêter de le vendre en kiosque et ne le diffuser qu'aux initiés, en suivant un système de parrainage (accompagné d'une cérémonie d'intronisation rituelle avec sacrifice de poneys pour chaque nouvel adhérent).




> ce que j'appelle des "informatiens des vrais" c'est a dire qui savent rien mais croient tout savoir et méprisent les "non informatitiens les vrais" selon leur propre définition)


Un peu comme les mecs qui méprisent les _faux lecteurs de CPC_  ::siffle::

----------


## El Gringo

C'est bien d'avoir de grandes causes qui nous tiennent à coeur dans la vie. j'ai pas trop compris la tienne, mais à l'heure actuelle je ne sais pas le moins du monde si c'est plus de ta faute ou de la mienne.

----------


## captaindax

Faudrais que je me paye l'orange box moi, parce que j'ai HL2+ CSS + HL1 S, mais ça commence à me gouflé sévére !!!

Sinon, pourquoi la rédac' a subi tellement de changement c'est 24 derniers mois ?

----------


## gripoil

> C'est bien d'avoir de grandes causes qui nous tiennent à coeur dans la vie. j'ai pas trop compris la tienne, mais à l'heure actuelle je ne sais pas le moins du monde si c'est plus de ta faute ou de la mienne.


C'est grave d'avoir un doute la dessus t'as jamais lu un de mes posts ?

Sinon c'est pas une cause... c'est juste que j'me demande pourquoi y'a des gens qui comprennent pas CPC mais qui aiment quand meme (j'ai voulu illustrer avec un gros speech comme je sais pas les faire -ou plutot comme vous savez pas les comprendre- et comme d'hab c'est plus inutile que jamais)


Bon ca va j'me faisais chier j'avoue, on oublie, j'vais jouer a carmageddon. ::mellow::

----------


## flibulin bulard

> C'est grave d'avoir un doute la dessus t'as jamais lu un de mes posts ?
> 
> Sinon c'est pas une cause... c'est juste que j'me demande pourquoi y'a des gens qui comprennent pas CPC mais qui aiment quand meme (j'ai voulu illustrer avec un gros speech comme je sais pas les faire -ou plutot comme vous savez pas les comprendre- et comme d'hab c'est plus inutile que jamais)
> 
> 
> Bon ca va j'me faisais chier j'avoue, on oublie, j'vais jouer a carmageddon.


bon, mode gringo traductor for dummies:

gringo said: "putain mec, soit je suis stone, soit t'est vraiment un poney!"
 ::mellow::

----------


## El Gringo

> bon, mode gringo traductor for dummies:
> 
> gringo said: "putain mec, soit je suis stone, soit t'est vraiment un poney!"


En fait y'en a un des deux je suis sûr, mais l'autre je l'étais beaucoup moins du coup.

----------


## gripoil

> En fait y'en a un des deux je suis sûr, mais l'autre je l'étais beaucoup moins du coup.


Bah ouais tout le monde sait que j'suis un poney quand il s'agit d'essayer d'exprimer des trucs... Hein ? Oh merde c'est pas ce qu'il voulait dire...


Sinon pour répondre a captaindax je crois que ces 24 dernier mois, Gringo a du se laver donc effectivement ça fait beaucoup de changements...

----------


## captaindax

> Bah ouais tout le monde sait que j'suis un poney quand il s'agit d'essayer d'exprimer des trucs... Hein ? Oh merde c'est pas ce qu'il voulait dire...
> 
> 
> Sinon pour répondre a captaindax je crois que ces 24 dernier mois, Gringo a du se laver donc effectivement ça fait beaucoup de changements...


waaaaboooonn Gringo c'est lavé, putain, décidément, je suis vraiment déçu  ::mellow::

----------


## ElGato

Pourquoi le retour de captaindax sur le forum coïncide avec le fait que gripoil se remet au crack ?

----------


## gripoil

> Pourquoi le retour de captaindax sur le forum coïncide avec le fait que gripoil se remet au crack ?


Bah ? ... ça saute aux yeux là ... la réponse est dans la question.  ::ninja::

----------


## jofission

Aygo ou Yaris ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

vaginale ou clitoridienne?

----------


## Truhl

Tiens, me demandais, à la rédac vous vous appelez par votre pseudo ou par votre petit nom?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca dépend si on a fait une connerie ou pas.

----------


## gripoil

> Ca dépend si on a fait une connerie ou pas.


"Boulon!!! C'est quoi ce titre de merde?!"
"Jean-Yves! C'est du bon boulot..."

Mouais ...  ::mellow::

----------


## Snowman

C'est quoi la différence entre "modérateurs" et "super modérateurs" ? A part la couleur qui change  ::blink::

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est quoi la différence entre "modérateurs" et "super modérateurs" ? A part la couleur qui change


Les supers ont accés à tout le forum (dont la partie x86) et les modérateurs non.
(un modo de x86 peut pas modérer la partie canard, et inversement)

----------


## Jolaventur

pis le super modo peut ban tout ça 

le modo classique il peut juste faire le ménage dans les posts 

engros les modos orange c'est juste des épouvantails à canards

les X86 ils en ont pas besoin parce qu'ils ne postent que là ou y'a le mot carte mère,CPU ou ram

----------


## O.Boulon

Hum...On a changé tout ça depuis l'orgie de modération de Mardi.
Maintenant, les coups peuvent venir de partout. Méfiez-vous.

----------


## Toxic

Pourquoi c'est toujours la couv du 163 en page d'accueil ? Le gars qui met à jour est en vacances ?

J'aimerais bien au moins voir la couv du 165 que je peux pas acheter à cause d'un gros bâtard de sale voleur  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Va savoir Charles...

----------


## Colbaq

> la couv du 165 que je peux pas acheter


Dommage pour un numéro si riche en révélations...

----------


## ducon

Wabon, que s'est-il passé mardi ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, on a mangé avec les modérateurs. Logique.

----------


## Pelomar

> Wabon, que s'est-il passé mardi ?


T'as jamais entendu parler du biggest wednesday ?!!




Sinon, pourquoi la plupart d'entre vous sont pigistes alors que vous bossez exclusivement et depuis pas mal de temps pour Canard PC ? C'est mieux payé qu'un salaire ? Ca favorise l'émulation ? C'est pour pouvoir vous dégager a la PREMIERE INCARTADE §§

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ben, on a mangé  les modérateurs. Logique.


et y'en avait assez pour toi 
ET les autres

----------


## Snowman

> Hum...On a changé tout ça depuis l'orgie de modération de Mardi.
> Maintenant, les coups peuvent venir de partout. Méfiez-vous.


Pourquoi ne pas mettre une couleur commune alors ? :chieur:

Sinon comment ça se fait que lorsque j'essaie de poster le BB Code de Xfire et d'une userbar, ce qui fait 2 lignes, j'ai un message qui me dit que j'ai droit qu'à 2 lignes  ::|: 
Que celui qui a réglé ce truc se dénonce que je lui mange la tête. Crue.

----------


## O.Boulon

T'es prévenu, Half a les cheveux particulièrement sales.

----------


## Jolaventur

> T'es prévenu, Half a les cheveux particulièrement sales.


Hippie powered

----------


## Snowman

> T'es prévenu, Half a les cheveux particulièrement sales.


Je ferais bouillir avant alors.

----------


## NitroG42

Bon, test de penumbra par boulon dans le prochain numéro ?  ::):

----------


## Yasko

Bon, je supprime. Avec le recul, c'est même pas drole.

----------


## half

> T'es prévenu, Half a les cheveux particulièrement sales.


Ben quoi c'est pour graisser mes plats.

----------


## senor bigote

Cher Monsieur,
C´est l´indignation qui dicte mes mots.
Lors de votre parution datant du 15 Janvier, vous avez traité monsieur Raymond Devos en ces termes : « gros mort » , « comique mangeur d´enfant » , «tas gros comme lui»
Et j´en passe et des moins bonnes.
Monsieur, votre outrecuidance n´égale que votre incorrection. La calomnie, l´irrespect dans laquelle vous vous complaisez est une ignominie. Insulter un homme de mille kilos, c´est insulter plusieurs Français d´un coup. Vous n´êtes qu´un pleutre. Cette gigantesque truie suante est le patrimoine de notre pays, au même titre que la tour Effel, en plus lourd.
J´attends des excuses immédiates, que vous laviez l´affront fait à ce gros porc. Ah, si j´avais 90 ans de moins, je vous rosserait, Monsieur. Je m´imagine que vous n´etes qu´un des ces yéyés bon á passer son temps au baby-foot, toute la journée au bistrot. Elle est belle la jeunesse. Mais nous n´en resterons pas là, je me battrais en la mémoire de cet immense goret qui nous à fait tant s´esclaffer. J´ecrirais à télé7jours s´il le faut,  je pourfendrais les ricaneurs, et comme dirait la vaillante Clara Morgane : « Suce à l´ennemi[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'].»[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Je ne vous salue pas monsieur.[/FONT]

----------


## Goji

> [...] que vous laviez l´affront fait à ce gros porc.


Bizarre cette idée de se laver le front avec une tranche de jambon  ::mellow::

----------


## Yasko

"Vous pouvez répéter la question ?"

Sinon, j'approuve totalement. CPC n'est qu'une bande de couards, de foireux, de flagorneurs, de capons (ca veut dire quoi ce mot ?!).

----------


## El Gringo

> Cher Monsieur,
> C´est l´indignation qui dicte mes mots.
> Je ne vous salue pas monsieur


Cher monsieur,
Je t'enclume à sec.
C'est la jalousie qui dicte mes propos, si seulement mon papier culture avait été aussi drôle...

----------


## NitroG42

Est-ce que Half est le créateur du jeu Le dernier Half des Ténèbres ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Non mais il a fait le site Canard PC des ténèbres :tremble:

----------


## b0b0

cher monsieur El gingo,
Vous n´êtes qu´un pleutre veleda (c)

*Veuillez ne pas agréer* la non expression de mes  salutations pas très distinguées

----------


## Guest

Vu de l'extérieur, j'ai l'impression que le site attire de plus en plus de monde (mais genre vachement beaucoup). C'est le cas ?

----------


## Jahwel

> Vu de l'extérieur, j'ai l'impression que le site attire de plus en plus de monde (mais genre vachement beaucoup). C'est le cas ?


C'est grâce au topic à b0b0.

----------


## Colbaq

> Vu de l'extérieur, j'ai l'impression que le site attire de plus en plus de monde (mais genre vachement beaucoup). C'est le cas ?


Sans dec' y a de plus en plus de gens qui viennent se plaindre ou faire de la pub...

----------


## NitroG42

> Sans dec' y a de plus en plus de gens qui viennent se plaindre ou faire de la pub...


Ouais, et qui parle en sms en plus.

----------


## El Gringo

> cher monsieur El gingo,
> Vous n´êtes qu´un pleutre veleda (c)
> ...


Moui ? Veuillez expliciter votre requête, merci.

----------


## Athmos

> Vu de l'extérieur, j'ai l'impression que le site attire de plus en plus de monde (mais genre vachement beaucoup). C'est le cas ?


je sais pas, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de z'oeuf qui se baladent (loin de tous se conformer au stéréotype du noob relou d'ailleurs). Les gros pics d'audience de ces derniers temps ayant coïncidé avec le moment ou je me suis échappé du jeu du can'art pour aller poster des trucs partout, je me rend pas trop compte. peut-être que l'effet principal est du au fait que des canards qui trainaient déjà ici y trainent plus, ou sortent de leurs sous forums usuels ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Bonjour je cherche ma mère, une rousse qui fait kôt kôt (non ne dites rien, je vois la porte). Pour le kôt kôt c'est parce qu'elle essaye d'apprendre une nouvelle langue, parce que coin coin et ahem... :bruitdeporte:

----------


## b0b0

> Moui ? Veuillez explicitez votre requête, merci.


non

----------


## barbafion

Cher Monsieur,
C´est l´indignation qui dicte mes mots.
Lors de votre parution datant du 15 Janvier, vous avez traité monsieur Raymond Devos en ces termes : « gros mort » , « comique mangeur d´enfant » , «tas gros comme lui»
Et j´en passe et des moins bonnes.
Monsieur, votre outrecuidance n´égale que votre incorrection. La calomnie, l´irrespect dans laquelle vous vous complaisez est une ignominie. Insulter un homme de mille kilos, c´est insulter plusieurs Français d´un coup. Vous n´êtes qu´un pleutre. Cette gigantesque truie suante est le patrimoine de notre pays, au même titre que la tour Effel, en plus lourd.
J´attends des excuses immédiates, que vous laviez l´affront fait à ce gros porc. Ah, si j´avais 90 ans de moins, je vous rosserait, Monsieur. Je m´imagine que vous n´etes qu´un des ces yéyés bon á passer son temps au baby-foot, toute la journée au bistrot. Elle est belle la jeunesse. Mais nous n´en resterons pas là, je me battrais en la mémoire de cet immense goret qui nous à fait tant s´esclaffer. J´ecrirais à télé7jours s´il le faut, je pourfendrais les ricaneurs, et comme dirait la vaillante Clara Morgane : « Suce à l´ennemi[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'].»[/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Je ne vous salue pas monsieur.[/font]

Ce message est trop bien ecrit pour etre honnete. Je ne serais pas surpris que derriere ce Senor Bigote se cache une personnalité célébre : un des membres de CPC? Carla Bruni? Victor Hugo?
Je mene l'enquete actuellement, en recuperant un cheveux egaré sur le message, je suis en train d'analyser son adn et... ET MAIS CE N'EST PAS UN CHEVEUX!! C'EST UN POIL DE C... JE SAIS QUI EST LE COUPABLE, C'EST... aaaaaargh

----------


## Pelomar

Ok.





Sinon c'est qui Elfedac ? Il est passé brièvement sur le fofo mais on a pas eu le temps de lui demander sa couleur préféré

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ce message est trop bien ecrit pour etre honnete. Je ne serais pas surpris que derriere ce Senor Bigote se cache une personnalité célébre : un des membres de CPC? Carla Bruni? Victor Hugo?
> Je mene l'enquete actuellement, en recuperant un cheveux egaré sur le message, je suis en train d'analyser son adn et... ET MAIS CE N'EST PAS UN CHEVEUX!! C'EST UN POIL DE C... JE SAIS QUI EST LE COUPABLE, C'EST... aaaaaargh


Drogue?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh...
Comme c'est chelou.
Seigneur Bigote et Barbafion partage la même IP.

Je banne lequel ?
Allez Barbafion.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Haaaaa les multis... Faut quand même être blaireau pour passer par la même IP.

----------


## Snowman

Dommage c'est rigolo comme pseudo Barbafion.

----------


## senor bigote

> Oh...
> Comme c'est chelou.
> Seigneur Bigote et Barbafion partage la même IP.
> 
> Je banne lequel ?
> Allez Barbafion.


Banne moi aussi s il te plait. Ca m amusait cette fausse enquete, (il m en faut peu) et je comptais justement dans un message ou deux, faire un twist pourri comme quoi l enqueteur et le coupable ne font qu un, mais bon ce n est pas grave ma vanne bidon est tombé a l eau. De la a banner quelqu un pour ca, c est un peu minable, je n ai pas fait de pub, spam ou quoi que ce soit de mal. Allez je me banne tout seul; Adios

----------


## Pelomar

AHAHAHAHA Bigote il s'est fait pwned !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Merde, on connaitra jamais la fin.

----------


## Pelomar

> Banne moi aussi s il te plait.


Grave erreur.

----------


## senor bigote

Et je resille mon abonnement à CPC.
ou du moins, je resille mon intention de m'abonner.

Derniere chose; je ne t appelle pas Homard Boulon donc n ecorche pas mon nom non plus : c est Senor Bigote, et non Seigneur Bigote; comme dans le senor des anneaux;
C'est mon nom de jeune fille et j' y tiens.  Et mon IP , PRINCE GITS, il t' emmerde;
Et sur ce, le senor s' en va comme un prince. Quittant pour toujours ce forum de nerds pointilleux.

----------


## Athmos

> Banne moi aussi s il te plait. Ca m amusait cette fausse enquete, (il m en faut peu) et je comptais justement dans un message ou deux, faire un twist pourri comme quoi l enqueteur et le coupable ne font qu un, mais bon ce n est pas grave ma vanne bidon est tombé a l eau. De la a banner quelqu un pour ca, c est un peu minable, je n ai pas fait de pub, spam ou quoi que ce soit de mal. Allez je me banne tout seul; Adios


Bah écoute moi je trouvais ça marrant. Plutôt que de poster ça (ça fait un peu merdeux mouché par un ion, je trouve), t'aurais pu balancer un mp a boulon, et continuer ta farce, le fait d'être banni collait bien avec ton aaaarg en prime.

Mais si tu es vexé a ce point si vite, c'est un peu couillon.

Allez reviens nous raconter des anneries, tu le fais bien, faire des multi rigolo a banner (je suis sur que ca fera marrer boulon) si tu veux (enfin demande lui, il se fera une joie de les dégager presque aussi vite je suis sur), et comme tous les couillons (pardon, mais c'est couillon quand même) qui quittent un forum dans un grand geste drapé dans la dignité, tu va venir lire les réactions à ton départ  ::): , alors fait pas l'innocent.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Banne moi aussi s il te plait. Ca m amusait cette fausse enquete, (il m en faut peu) et je comptais justement dans un message ou deux, faire un twist pourri comme quoi l enqueteur et le coupable ne font qu un, mais bon ce n est pas grave ma vanne bidon est tombé a l eau. De la a banner quelqu un pour ca, c est un peu minable, je n ai pas fait de pub, spam ou quoi que ce soit de mal. Allez je me banne tout seul; Adios


Hé Drama queen...
J'ai banné ton multi parce que les multis, c'est interdit (choix collégial).
Je t'empêche pas de poster avec ton compte principal. Si, c'est juste pour éviter l'oppobre populaire, balance un PM et je te ferais un autre compte qui part de Zéro.

----------


## Jahwel

Etrange personnage  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

Je vote pour deux multis de Boulon  ::o:

----------


## Athmos

> Hé Drama queen...
> J'ai banné ton multi parce que les multis, c'est interdit (choix collégial).
> Je t'empêche pas de poster avec ton compte principal. Si, c'est juste pour éviter l'oppobre populaire, balance un PM et je te ferais un autre compte qui part de Zéro.


Tiens, t'as vu ? l'est pas si méchant le Boulon.

----------


## El Gringo

> Tiens, t'as vu ? l'est pas si méchant le Boulon.



Il fait ça pour pouvoir le re-banir en fait.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, fais chier, Gringo. J'avais une jolie proie, là.

----------


## senor bigote

Mais si tu es vexé a ce point si vite, c'est un peu couillon.

Allez reviens nous raconter des anneries, tu le fais bien, faire des multi rigolo a banner (je suis sur que ca fera marrer boulon) si tu veux (enfin demande lui, il se fera une joie de les dégager presque aussi vite je suis sur), et comme tous les couillons (pardon, mais c'est couillon quand même) qui quittent un forum dans un grand geste drapé dans la dignité, tu va venir lire les réactions à ton départ  ::): , alors fait pas l'innocent.[/quote]

T´inquiete, je suis comme les vieilles vedettes, j´ai du mal à faire mes adieux. 
Là je suis en train de chercher un Fake IP pour pouvoir poster un message sous un autre pseudo sans me faire gauler. Je voudrais etre la version relou de Fantomas (et je vais y arriver, je ne que ça a faire ce moment, je suis fonctionnaire).
Et je refuse de PM Boulon, c est beaucoup trop intime.




> Etrange personnage


 
Qui Barbafion ou Senor Bigote? Je souffre de trouble de la personnalité, il faut que tu choisisses auquels des deux tu veux t´adresser.

----------


## barbafiotte

Bonjour à tous,

Je tiens à signaler que je n´ai rien à voir avec le Senor Bigote, le fait que nous ayons le meme IP n´est que pure coincidence. 
Je voulais simplement prendre sa defense, car je le trouve tres beau. Son style litteraire rappelle les plus grands, son dernier post m´a ramené aux temps des meilleurs ecrivains.  C´est un melange Proust et ses Fleurs du mal, Chopin et les freres Bogdanoff. 
Et que dire de Barbafion? Un genie.
Omar Boulon devrait avoir honte.

----------


## senor bigote

[quote=O.Boulon;850924]Hé Drama queen...
J'ai banné ton multi parce que les multis, c'est interdit (choix collégial).

Omar m´a tué.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je tiens à signaler que je n´ai rien à voir avec le Senor Bigote, le fait que nous ayons le meme IP n´est que pure coincidence. 
> Je voulais simplement prendre sa defense, car je le trouve tres beau. Son style litteraire rappelle les plus grands, son dernier post m´a ramené aux temps des meilleurs ecrivains.  C´est un melange Proust et ses Fleurs du mal, Chopin et les freres Bogdanoff. 
> Et que dire de Barbafion? Un genie.
> Omar Boulon devrait avoir honte.


Faut que tu me passes l'adresse de ton dealer, ça a l'air d'être mieux qu'une orgie ton truc!


D'ailleurs on dirait une orgie mentale là, la grande classe  ::wub::

----------


## Frite

> Omar m´a *tuer*.


Correction.

----------


## Yasko

> Ce message est trop bien ecrit pour etre honnete. Je ne serais pas surpris que derriere ce Senor Bigote se cache une personnalité célébre


Et moi un usurpateur.
Ta prose de fiéffé fomenteur écrite avec une police différente de celle par défaut et les banières de mise en page parasites m'interpellent. Ca sent le copier-coller fait à la va-vite (mais comme tu es fonctionnaire, ce n'est peut être que par incompétence informatique ?  ::): )

En plus, un fonctionnaire qui écrit avec un clavier qwerty, ca sent l'arnaque à plein zen.

Edit :
Ah non, erratum : tu as retrouvé tes touches accentuées et ' dans tes derniers messages.

----------


## Athmos

> ...
> ça a l'air d'être mieux qu'une orgie ton truc!
> ...


Là, là, tu t'emportes.

----------


## NitroG42

et en plus il sait pas quoter.

----------


## senor bigote

> et en plus il sait pas quoter.


 
"Quote" COMMENT JE NE SAIS PAS QUOTER?!!"/(WQEJ/

QWOT"/(/"₧ "/)/"?¿KWOOT?

[quote=Yasko;851108]Et moi un usurpateur.
Ta prose de fiéffé fomenteur écrite avec une police différente de celle par défaut et les banières de mise en page parasites m'interpellent. Ca sent le copier-coller fait à la va-vite (mais comme tu es fonctionnaire, ce n'est peut être que par incompétence informatique ?  ::): )

En plus, un fonctionnaire qui écrit avec un clavier qwerty, ca sent l'arnaque à plein zen.

Tu te crois dans Secret Story? Ok, j´avoue, je suis le fils d´Henry Leconte.




> et en plus il sait pas quoter.


 
Tu veux te battre?




> Correction.


Toi aussi, tu veux te battre?!

----------


## Arthur Rabot

On va être forcé d'appeler les Rainbow Six.

----------


## senor bigote

> On va être forcé d'appeler les Rainbow Six.


 
Tant que ce n´est pas les Soldier Of Fortune, ca me va

----------


## Yasko

Un centenaire amateur de Baudelaire qui regarde Secret Story ?
This is definitely suspicious...

Je propose la création d'un topic dédié au senor rabigote et l'étude de sa (double, triple ?) personne, parce que c'est pas tout ça, mais tu n'as toujours pas posé ta question à CPC.

----------


## NitroG42

> Tu veux te battre?


Ouais je veux bien, personnellement, j'adore les coups de pieds au cul.
Quand c'est le tien.

Sinon je suis toujours partant pour des fessées aussi.

----------


## senor bigote

Pour achever ces petites querelles enfantines, et remettre ce forum sur le droit chemin (Omar, je t´aime, comme j´aimais Bob Arctor : Sincèrement. El Gringo pareil) , voici une petite anecdote véridique que je vous invite à vérifier :
J´ai écrit au courrier des lecteurs de Joystick (je vous avais bien dis que je n´avais rien d´autre à foutre ) et fus surpris de voir ma missive publiée dans le dernier numéro. Pour les esprits fâcheux qui hantent ce forum, cette affirmation est vérifiable car j´ai signé ma lette sous le nom de Senor bigote. 
Vous me direz que pour confirmer la véracité de la chose, encore faut-il acheter ledit magazine, et je vous répondrais qu´il y a un autre moyen : rendez-vous chez votre libraire habituel, entamez une discussion sur le couple Sarkozy/Bruni, puis sans prévenir, frappez le d´un coup de pied retourné, saisissez-vous de la revue, arrachez la protection plastique en poussant un cri primal, lancez le dvd offert entre les yeux du libraire qui a repris conscience, et parcourez rapidement la page lecteur pour trouver la fameuse lettre.
Mais l´anecdote n´est pas là, car qui en a quelque chose à foutre que je sois publié dans un courrier des lecteurs ? moi-même je m´en branle. Non, le cocasse de la chose, ou l´infamie, est que j´ai été censuré. 
Le mail était composé de deux parties, l´une traitant des jeux indépendants et du manque d´originalité dont ils font preuve dans leur majorité, - affirmation qui a été raccourcie, ce que je peux admette, vu que ma lettre faisait 14 pages - et l´autre chapitre dénonçait l´inculture et la nullité d´un des rédacteurs concernant son papier sur AGE OF CONAN, où il oubliait honteusement de citer John Buscema, le plus grand dessinateur de Conan, et vantait l´ignoble daube que fut l´adaptation cinématographique de John Millius. Qu´il crève. 
Pourquoi je vous rapporte cette anecdote ? Je ne sais pas... Ah si, j´aimerais savoir, et ainsi terminer pour la première fois un post par une question, si CPC a recours à ce genre de censure merdique dans son courrier des lecteurs, et surtout, si les anciens membres de Joy pratiquaient le même exercice lorsqu´ils y travaillaient ?

----------


## Athmos

Pas de courrier des lecteurs sur CPC.

Enfin il n'y en a eu qu'une fois, et c'est monsieur le tubercule qui s'en est occupé en personne si mes souvenirs sont gentils.

Edition de boulon :

Nan, y en a eu pleins.

----------


## ElGato

> Ah si, j´aimerais savoir, et ainsi terminer pour la première fois un post par une question, si CPC a recours à ce genre de censure merdique dans son courrier des lecteurs, et surtout, si les anciens membres de Joy pratiquaient le même exercice lorsqu´ils y travaillaient ?


J'imagine. Après tout, tout le monde fait pareil avec tes posts, on lit que les 4 dernières lignes et le reste sert à rien.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ah si, j´aimerais savoir, et ainsi terminer pour la première fois un post par une question, si CPC a recours à ce genre de censure merdique dans son courrier des lecteurs, et surtout, si les anciens membres de Joy pratiquaient le même exercice lorsqu´ils y travaillaient ?


Non, on invente les questions et les réponses.
Et on finit par renoncer à le publier, la faute aux remords.

----------


## Yasko

> J'imagine. Après tout, tout le monde fait pareil avec tes posts, on lit que les 4 dernières lignes et le reste sert à rien.


Moi je lis tout. On doit quand même reconnaitre, en plus d'un égocentrisme prononcé, un certain style tout de même.
C'est ça les artistes.

C'est qui est bizarre, c'est que c'est un artiste en Times new roman seulement...

----------


## Athmos

[quote=yakso]
...
C'est qui est bizarre, c'est que c'est un artiste Times new roman seulement...
[quote]

Je diagnostique un copier coller depuis word de peur de se faire niquer sur l'orthographe, ou tout simplement pour éditer a l'aise (si il est à l'aise sous word).

Et si je me goure, je suis sur que je recevrai la correction que j'aurais mérité pour ma présomption.

----------


## senor bigote

> Moi je lis tout. On doit quand même reconnaitre, en plus d'un égocentrisme prononcé, un certain style tout de même.
> C'est ça les artistes.
> 
> C'est qui est bizarre, c'est que c'est un artiste en Times new roman seulement...


Je ne suis egocentrique qu´en Times new roman


...




> Je diagnostique un copier coller depuis word de peur de se faire niquer sur l'orthographe, ou tout simplement pour éditer a l'aise (si il est à l'aise sous word).
> 
> Et si je me goure, je suis sur que je recevrai la correction que j'aurais mérité pour ma présomption.


C´est clair que tu vas finir par t´en prendre une.

----------


## Athmos

Ce qui indique que tu utilise IE, puisque seul IE conserve la police de caractère dans le presse papier. Je te recommande donc firefox, un autre navigateur, qui est mieux, et qui entre autre intègre un correcteur orthographique.

edit : oooooh tu as édités ta menace de correction à la poubelle juste quand je commençais a m'émouvoir... fripouille, va.

re-edit : aaaaah voilà.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Moi je dis Senor Bigote FTW, ce mec est le nouveau b0b0 (le charisme et la couleur en moins)

----------


## Paul Verveine

tu peux faire tourner ?
ça a l'air puissant !

----------


## senor bigote

[quote=Athmos;851342]Ce qui indique que tu utilise IE, puisque seul IE conserve la police de caractère dans le presse papier. Je te recommande donc firefox, un autre navigateur, qui est mieux, et qui entre autre intègre un correcteur orthographique.

Je deteste les navigateurs, toujours à faire chier avec leur traversée en mer qui n´interesse personne.

----------


## Colbaq

C'est quand que vous bannissez son IP?

----------


## senor bigote

> C'est quand que vous bannissez son IP?


 
C´est quand que tu apprendras à parler correctement

----------


## Colbaq

> C´est quand que tu apprendras à parler correctement


C'est à dire? 
- Qu'est-ce qui n'est pas correct?
- Ca fait quelle date à peu prés?

----------


## Athmos

"c'est quand que" n'est pas français. J'ai pas commenté quand tu t'es fait pwned, mais là tu cherches.

 Je le trouve plutôt marrant moi... Il y a le petit coté attention whore un peu pénible, mais c'est pas comme si c'était le seul et pis ça passera.

edit: viré le lien, c'est hors charte l'encyclopedia dramatica ?

----------


## Goji

J'ai un Mickey maousse, un gourdin dans sa housse, et quand on le secousse, il mousse.

----------


## Colbaq

> "c'est quand que" n'est pas français. J'ai pas commenté quand tu t'es fait pwned, mais là tu cherches.


Quand est-ce que vous, c'est trop long
Et puis moi je suis la pour lui apprendre à changer son IP, stou.

(toujours pas de date?)

----------


## DakuTenshi

Tiens, une question:

Je comprend pas comment et pourquoi certains constructeurs refusent de vous prêter du matériel pour les tests.... ils ont peur que vous les démontiez en flèche ou ils ont peur de Boulon?

----------


## O.Boulon

On est juste pas assez gros pour eux, notre segment pas intéressant pour leur marché and co, autant de justifications pratiques...

----------


## senor bigote

> Tiens, une question:
> 
> Je comprend pas comment et pourquoi certains constructeurs refusent de vous prêter du matériel pour les tests.... ils ont peur que vous les démontiez en flèche ou ils ont peur de Boulon?


Si tu permets, j´aimerais repondre à cette question.
Non pas qu´elle soit interessante, mais juste pour entretenir l´image d´"attention whore" qui m a été attribué.
Donc. pour te répondre : Tu as raison, certains constructeurs refusent de nous preter du materiel pour les tests, et ça, à la redac, ça nous met les nerfs. Surtout au moment du bouclage. Je pense en effet que nos critiques sans concessions nous ferment certaines portes.
Bravo en tout cas pour ta question, permets moi de t´offrir un abonnement de deux ans à notre journal.
Bonne continuation.

----------


## NitroG42

Ah oui tiens ma question, c'était quel produit testé pour lequel Boulon à reçu une fessé ?
Ou si vous pouvez pas le dire, dans quel numéro ?
Par ce que j'ai pas vraiment souvenir d'un truc démoli en règle mais bon...

----------


## Paul Verveine

une marque française qui fait des lecteurs vidéos et depuis peu une platine de salon

----------


## NitroG42

Ah d'accord...
C'est des sacrés encu*** quand même.
Et pourtant j'aime bien la marque.

Bon ben prochain numéro,  y a plus que tester les produits d'apple  ::P: 

et je ne répond pas au message plus haut bien sûr, tout le monde sait que toshiba est une marque belge.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> On est juste pas assez gros pour eux, notre segment pas intéressant pour leur marché and co, autant de justifications pratiques...


Ah  ::unsure:: 

J'ai un peu de mal à concevoir ce principe, une centaine de client de plus c'est déjà ça ::|:

----------


## Colbaq

> Ah 
> 
> J'ai un peu de mal à concevoir ce principe, une centaine de client de plus c'est déjà ça


Tout le monde sait que les lecteurs de CPC n'ont pas assez d'argent pour du matos.

----------


## Yasko

> On est juste pas assez gros pour eux, notre segment pas intéressant pour leur marché and co, autant de justifications pratiques...


Ca, c'était vrai avant que vous ne vous fassiez racheter par Teraboule Ayo Technology.
Vous avez quand même publié un test sur Skulltrail, et ça c'est pas du matos de sodomite (ou d'homolépidoptère).
D'ailleurs, je compte sur vous pour le leak mondial de Nehalem.

----------


## NitroG42

> Vous avez quand même publié un test sur Skulltrail, et ça c'est pas du matos de sodomite (ou d'homolépidoptère).


Tu es mon nouveau dieu.

----------


## Ice

Putain, ce que j'me poile depuis que je lis ce forum  ::wub::

----------


## senor bigote

> Putain, ce que j'me poile depuis que je lis ce forum


Je t´envie beaucoup.

----------


## Guest

> Je t´envie beaucoup.


Ton bonheur ici.

----------


## NitroG42

> Ton bonheur ici.


Désolé - aucun résultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requête.

----------


## Guest

> Désolé - aucun résultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requête.


Ouais ben chez moi ça marche, donc je me console en me disant que j'ai fait marrer au moins une personne.


Même si c'est moi.

----------


## Goji

Où peut-on trouver une légende explicative de l'arc-en-ciel de couleurs des pseudos, qui semble diviser les membres de notre belle communauté ? le orange et rouge ça va, j'ai compris, mais le bleu et noir ? c'est joli mais ça sert à quoi ?

----------


## Tink

modo, admin, membre de la redac, super modo.. je te laisse jouer a qui et qui.

----------


## NitroG42

> modo, admin, membre de la redac, super modo.. je te laisse jouer a qui et qui.


Bonjour, élu de mon coeur

Le noir je sais pas mais le bleu foncé c'est LA (seule, l'unique) sioupaire modo.

Si en fait noir c'est tout les bouseux du marché.

----------


## Goji

Merci Tink, mais comme je l'ai précisé, le orange, le rouge et le "bleu flashy/rvb" ça va, j'ai pigé, j'aimerai juste connaître la différence entre le "bleu normal" on va dire, et le noir.

----------


## NitroG42

mais qu'est ce que t'entend par le bleu normal ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Bonjour, élu de mon coeur
> 
> Le noir je sais pas mais le bleu foncé c'est LA (seule, l'unique) sioupaire modo.
> 
> Si en fait noir c'est tout les bouseux du marché.


Ahah Nitro il peut pas se taper Emma Watson alors il se rattrape sur la britannique la plus proche de lui!

----------


## Goji

EDIT : Laissez tomber, le noir c'est les *X86 ADV*

----------


## Truhl

Ben c'est le péquin moyen, non?

----------


## Yasko

Versus les bleu-bites.
Quoique les super modos sont bleus aussi.
"We don’t believe this to be a coincidence"

----------


## Tink

moi qui croyais qu'il y avait que les filles pour se prendre la tete avec les couleurs!

----------


## Yasko

Ben les filles, disons qu'elles se prennent la tête pour tout (enfin, même si je suis très concerné par le problème, ne généralisons pas tout de même).
Après les couleurs, c'est 'achement important. Ce EEE, blanc ou noir ?

----------


## NitroG42

> moi qui croyais qu'il y avait que les filles pour se prendre la tete avec les couleurs!


Ouais mais les filles, elles disent fuschia !

----------


## gripoil

Ah je sais je sais! J'ai une qoueshtione!
A part quick vous êtes plutôt:


Plats préparés chelous dégueulasse:


Sandwich vite bien fait:


Spaghetti carbonara et oeuf au plat fait avec ses petites mains:


Un vrai repas de ouf moi j'ai Bernard l'oiseau dans ma cuisine:



Si si ça m'interesse! Et n'hésitez pas a pourrir le seul de la rédac qui mange des trucs tout faits pas bons! (Sauf si vous bouffez tous ça  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## Guest

> Ben les filles, disons qu'elles se prennent la tête pour tout (enfin, même si je suis très concerné par le problème, ne généralisons pas tout de même).
> Après les couleurs, c'est 'achement important. Ce EEE, blanc ou noir ?


Le noir et le blanc ne sont pas des couleurs !

Faut tout leur apprendre à ces X86.

----------


## Goji

Ils ont une si belle cuisine, un si beau frigo et un évier si clean, it's a shame de savoir qu'ils vont malbouffer régulièrement.

----------


## Yasko

> Le noir et le blanc ne sont pas des couleurs !
> 
> Faut tout leur apprendre à ces X86.


Faut voir... T'es plutot synthèse additive, soustractive ou tecktonik ?

Pour la cuisine, apparemment la recette de l'egg nog (c'est ça ?) était pas fameuse selon ceux (celui ?) qui s'y sont risqués.

----------


## senor bigote

Maintenant qu´on a bien parlé des couleurs et de la cuisine, vous voulez qu´on parle des soldes? Shopping? 

C´est bien les gars, de laisser transpirer un peu toute cette feminité qui est en vous.

----------


## Guest

> Maintenant qu´on a bien parlé des couleurs et de la cuisine, vous voulez qu´on parle des soldes? Shopping? 
> 
> C´est bien les gars, de laisser transpirer un peu toute cette feminité qui est en vous.


Va falloir arrêter les injections de testostérone, ça te réussit pas...
Tu manques de classe dans l'agressivité, faudrait tenter les autres registres. Tu commençais bien pourtant, c'est con.

----------


## Athmos

y'a pas que la féminité qui transpire, ma petite conne.

----------


## Goji

C'est un conseil du Mouvement de la Jeunesse Catholique ?

----------


## senor bigote

> Va falloir arrêter les injections de testostérone, ça te réussit pas...
> Tu manques de classe dans l'agressivité, faudrait tenter les autres registres. Tu commençais bien pourtant, c'est con.


Entre drama queens on se comprend




> y'a pas que la féminité qui transpire, ma petite conne.


Pas faux, ma couille.


A part ca, pour ceux qui ont vu le match Manchester Lyon, vous ne trouvez pas que Juninho ressemble enormement à Yves, un copain?

----------


## Guest



----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Pourquoi le fl'URSS est remplacé par Flux RSS ? 

il était bien ce jeu de mot !

----------


## ElGato

> A part ca, pour ceux qui ont vu le match Manchester Lyon, vous ne trouvez pas que Juninho ressemble enormement à Yves, un copain?

----------


## Arseur

> Pourquoi le fl'URSS est remplacé par Flux RSS ? 
> 
> il était bien ce jeu de mot !


Entièrement d'accord.

Et sinon, les résultats du concours avec les ours, là ? Un jour ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Athmos

> ...
> Et sinon, les résultats du concours avec les ours, là ? Un jour ?



When it's done.

----------


## O.Boulon

La faute à Gringo.
Il se barre toujours au moment des délibérations.

----------


## NitroG42

> La faute à Gringo.
> Il se barre toujours au moment des délibérations.


C'est à cause des mp des menaces ca  ::siffle::

----------


## Murne

Moi je me demandais si vous allez faire un Papier Culture sur le nouvel album de Metallica quand il sortira ? Nan parce-que si c'est le cas, je me réabonne à vie, je fais un don à Presse-Non-Stop et je me transforme en homme-sandwich en arborant deux grandes pancartes : "Canard PC, le rendez-vous bimensuel des joueurs PC".

Et je me mettrai à genoux aussi. Sans blague, ça serait trop bien.

----------


## Guest

J'allais dire un truc méchant, mais en fait je me suis rappelé qu'ils ont déjà fait Alizée en Papier Culture, alors ça se tient.

----------


## Pelomar

T'as oublié l'album de Mickaël Youn

----------


## O.Boulon

Non désolé.
Metallica c'est de la merde. 
Heureusement, l'histoire d'amour homosexuel entre Hetfield et Ulrich les sauvent un peu.

----------


## Pelomar

Murne is dead.

Moi j'aime bien Orion sinon.

----------


## Murne

@Oni : en même temps Alizée est plus sexy que Trujillo je trouve.

@Boulon : si je me souviens bien, tu les as même pas mentionné dans ton test de Guitar Hero III, j'étais sur le cul, là !  ::(:  Mais je me souviens aussi du "fan honteux de Maiden" donc je pardonne.

@Pelomar : enfin un homme de goût, ça fait plaisir. Orion c'est trop bien en musique d'ambiance quand on ferme une porte d'Oblivion.

----------


## Guest

En même temps Alizée elle joue aux Sims, je le sais je l'ai vu sur Game One.


... Heureusement que je vais avoir un peu de boulot, c'est vraiment mal d'être désoeuvré.

----------


## SylSquiddy

couly il dessine avec ses pieds ou paint?

----------


## jerk

Est-ce que Camilla Parker Bowles était témoin du Prince Charles lors du mariage de ce dernier avec Lady Di ?  ::cry::

----------


## b0b0

Pourquoi accepter la politique maintenant et pas avant, changement de politique du forum ? :faisgenredeposerunequestionjustepourparticiperàc  etopic:

----------


## senor bigote

> Pourquoi accepter la politique maintenant et pas avant, changement de politique du forum ? :faisgenredeposerunequestionjustepourparticiperàc  etopic:


Ne pas faire de politique, c´est quand meme faire de la politique, disait Churchill.

----------


## El Gringo

> Pourquoi accepter la politique maintenant et pas avant, changement de politique du forum ? :faisgenredeposerunequestionjustepourparticiperàc  etopic:



Pour faire genre, c'est mieux d'avoir une question dans laquelle il n'y a pas la réponse...

----------


## b0b0

> Pour faire genre, c'est mieux d'avoir une question dans laquelle il n'y a pas la réponse...


ha ouais je vois le genre

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mais genre genre ou genre pas genre ?

----------


## Arseur

> Mais genre genre ou genre pas genre ?


J0r !

----------


## Snowman

Pourquoi, pour certains, c'est si important de retrouver leur statut personnalisé ?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Pourquoi, pour certains, c'est si important de retrouver leur statut personnalisé ?


Fierté de mâle, toussa.

Plus sérieusement, on est des gens importants, faut qu'on soit reconnus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

Ouais, on est uniques. Comme tout le monde.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Ouais, on est uniques. Comme tout le monde.


Je suis plus unique que toi.

----------


## Guest

> Je suis plus unique que toi.


Et franchement, heureusement.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je suis plus unique que toi.


T'es prisunic toi, s'tout s'que t'es.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> T'es prisunic toi, s'tout s'que t'es.


Non, maintenant on dit monoprix.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Stop les enfants !

----------


## Yasko

Quand est-ce qu'expire la charte temporaire ?

(j'ai une super tof d'une copulation ornithorynque, et j'aimerais la partager. Et j'ai du Britney aussi, mais avec une culotte, incroyable !)

----------


## crazycow

> Et j'ai du Britney aussi, mais avec une culotte, incroyable


Ca commencait bien, mais là tu viens de perdre toute crédibilité!

----------


## Snowman

Ah oui tiens, vous parlez souvent de bouclages atroces où vous envie avez de dégommer le premier qui vous bave sur les rouleaux mais y'a t-il des bouclages sereins ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Là, on devait être en bouclage serein.
Et puis non, en fait.

On devrait embauche une SR qui sait lire et compter, plutôt que lire tout court. On serait peut être combien faut faire de news...

----------


## SSkuLL

SR ? wadezda ? secrétaire de rédaction ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Là, on devait être en bouclage serein.
> Et puis non, en fait.
> 
> On devrait embauche une SR qui sait lire et compter, plutôt que lire tout court. On serait peut être combien faut faire de news...


*sifflote en montrant Copinededaku*

Mais moi j'dis ça j'dis rien hein

----------


## Doc TB

> *sifflote en montrant Copinededaku*
> 
> Mais moi j'dis ça j'dis rien hein


T'as une tof ?

----------


## b0b0

> T'as une tof ?


*Il en a pleins, il adore s'exhiber, cherche sur le forum t'en trouvera  :B):

----------


## DakuTenshi

> *Il en a pleins, il adore s'exhiber, cherche sur le forum t'en trouvera


Taggle on a ton pied toi  :^_^:

----------


## NitroG42

> *Il en a pleins, il adore s'exhiber, cherche sur le forum t'en trouvera


j'ai regardé tous ses messages, mais malheureusement non, que du flood.

----------


## Guest

> T'as une tof ?


Il te laisse même l'essayer.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> j'ai regardé tous ses messages, mais malheureusement non, que du flood.


Y'a un topic spécial photo ducondeschamps

----------


## NitroG42

> Y'a un topic spécial photo ducondeschamps


Je sais, d'ailleurs, le plus triste, c'est que je te ressemble un peu...

N'empéche, le plus beau, c'est vraiment ackbar...

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce que poster ce genre d'image : http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=30084 sera un jour sanctionné par un ban ?

----------


## b0b0

Quand recevrais je mon premier cpc directement dans ma boite aux lettres mais aussi aux magazines et aux factures et aux pubs

----------


## O.Boulon

Quand t'auras réussi à gagner un concours sans tricher, Maurice Ramatuelle.

----------


## NitroG42

Maurice il a encore bouffé tout les chocolats.

Bon, j'annonce que je serais absent les 10 prochains jours à partir de demain soir, par ce que j'ai décidé d'offrir des vacances à la rédaction.
Est-ce que je vais manquer à certaines personnes de la rédaction ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

non

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.

----------


## NitroG42

J'ai même raté mon métier d'outre à sperme  ::cry:: 

En fait, vu l'heure, et le fait que boulon ce soit déplacé exprès pour répondre, je prend ca pour un "OUI JE TEN SUPPLIE RESTE".
Malheureusement notre amour est impossible.

----------


## b0b0

Je Vous Deteste !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Est-ce que poster ce genre d'image : http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=30084 sera un jour sanctionné par un ban ?


Probablement pas. L'égout et les couleurs, ça se discute pas.

----------


## senor bigote

Je sais que cette question a déjà etait posée, mais je m´en fous car elle a été mal repondue : Que devient Bob Arctor? il manque.
CPC sans lui, c´est comme les Beatles sans Keith Richard. 

Deuxieme question : Quand allez vous enfin mettre en PDF en ligne (payants certes) les anciens numeros, comme cela a été annoncé. Vous commencez à faire chier.
D´autant que je vis au Perou (veridique, d´ailleurs la photo avatar me represente a Punta Sal, au sud du pays, dans un bain de boue avec une prostituée) et que je ne recois pas canard PC. Ici on a Lama Mag, c´est à peu pres pareil au niveau humour, mais ils en sont encore à debattre de qui va gagner la guerre entre l´Amiga 500 et l´Atari ST c´est vous dire...

----------


## Snowman

Question un peu sérieuse : est-ce que le retour de la balise   pour barrer est prévu ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Arctor écrit les news, tout en travaillant à sa comédie musicale sur l'ascencion de Nixon à la tête de la Sexton Society.

Et sinon, crève, on peut rien pour toi, sauf si tu me fais parvenir quelques centaines de litres d'Inka Kola.

----------


## Goji

Peut-on en savoir plus à propos des différentes bécanes sur lesquelles vous testez les jeux ? Peut-on avoir de manière relativement détaillée les mensurations de votre parc informatique ? Les testeurs sont-ils égaux en matière de matos ? on sait que le boss a la plus grosse, mais à part ça ?

On lit souvent durant vos tests des commentaires du genre "avec une FX5600, Crysis rame un peu" mais testez-vous les jeux sur plusieurs configolu ? Faites-vous systématiquement un test avec une vieille bécane et une récente ?

----------


## senor bigote

Et sinon, crève, on peut rien pour toi, sauf si tu me fais parvenir quelques centaines de litres d'Inka Kola.[/quote]

Donc vous ne mettrez jamais en ligne les anciens numeros, comme c´etait prevu? 
Salauds?

[quote=O.Boulon;862266]Arctor écrit les news, tout en travaillant à sa comédie musicale sur l'ascencion de Nixon à la tête de la Sexton Society.

Si c´est encore une connerie, tu peux te gratter pour l´Inka Kola.




> Question un peu sérieuse : est-ce que le retour de la balise pour barrer est prévu ?


ET PUIS QUOI ENCORE?!

----------


## Yasko

Et quand est-ce qu'un assistant pour les réfractaires à la balise quote sera disponible ? 

 ::):

----------


## senor bigote

> Et quand est-ce qu'un assistant pour les réfractaires à la balise quote sera disponible ?


Bravo!

C´est à toi que je vais envoyer de l´Inka Kola finalement

----------


## Paul Verveine

senor bigote peut-il apprendre se  servir du système de quote ?

----------


## senor bigote

> senor bigote peut-il apprendre se servir du système de quote ?


Je suis en train, j´ai classe ce soir.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Donc vous ne mettrez jamais en ligne les anciens numeros, comme c´etait prevu?


C'est bien prévu, et de manière totalement gratuite tant qu'on y est parce qu'on est des Princes, tu vois coco.

Sauf que Half est moins doué qu'on croyait, et que ça va prendre beaucoup plus de temps que prévu. J'espère juste que t'as pas prévu de rentrer de Quetchua-Land d'ici moins de trois mois.

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est bien prévu, et de manière totalement gratuite tant qu'on y est parce qu'on est des Princes, tu vois coco.
> 
> Sauf que Half est moins doué qu'on croyait, et que ça va prendre beaucoup plus de temps que prévu. J'espère juste que t'as pas prévu de rentrer de Quetchua-Land d'ici moins de trois mois.


Et pour la canard tv, c'est toujours d'actualité et y'aurait-il l'avancement d'une date ?

----------


## senor bigote

> . J'espère juste que t'as pas prévu de rentrer de Quetchua-Land d'ici moins de trois mois.


pour rien au monde je quitterais ce paradis. ce n'est pas Quetchua-Land ici, coco,  c'est Perras-Land  (ne comprendront que les latinos)

----------


## Snowman

> Et pour la canard tv, c'est toujours d'actualité et y'aurait-il l'avancement d'une date ?


When it's done  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Monsieur fait du tourisme sexuel. La honte. Pour la Canard TV, vous déconnez ? Ca sert à quoi les preview du jeudi soir ?

----------


## Ezechiel

> Monsieur fait du tourisme sexuel. La honte. Pour la Canard TV, vous déconnez ? Ca sert à quoi les preview du jeudi soir ?


Et après ils se demandent pourquoi ils arrivent pas à l'avoir la Canard TV... Tain mais les gens ils veulent le canard, la télé du canard et le cul du Gringo... J'te jure.  ::|:

----------


## NitroG42

> Et après ils se demandent pourquoi ils arrivent pas à l'avoir la Canard TV... Tain mais les gens ils veulent le canard, la télé du canard et le cul du Gringo... J'te jure.


ahahaha, j'ai déjà eu les trois sous le nez  :B):

----------


## Akodo

Je comprends toujours rien à cette histoire de Canard TV -_-

----------


## Snowman

> ahahaha, j'ai déjà eu les trois sous le nez


Tes déviances ne nous intéresse pas.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Qui décide des pubs qui apparaissent dans les divers numéro de CPC?
Je dis çà parce que j'ai remarqué avec amusement une pub en pleine page du mag pour le jeu Hard To Be A God, avec quelques pages plus loin le sacro-saint test dudit jeu où il se mange un bon 3/10 (mérité d'ailleurs).

----------


## senor bigote

> Monsieur fait du tourisme sexuel. La honte. Pour la Canard TV, vous déconnez ? Ca sert à quoi les preview du jeudi soir ?


Pas de tourisme sexuel, je vis la bas, marié, 1 enfant. Ecrivain.
Mais c' est un pays extraordinaire aux niveaux filles, nourriture, gentillesse des gens et tremblements de terre.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Qui décide des pubs qui apparaissent dans les divers numéro de CPC?
> Je dis çà parce que j'ai remarqué avec amusement une pub en pleine page du mag pour le jeu Hard To Be A God, avec quelques pages plus loin le sacro-saint test dudit jeu où il se mange un bon 3/10 (mérité d'ailleurs).


Déjà dit je ne sais combien de fois,les pubs sont gérées par une régie. CanardPC ne choisit pas ses annonceurs et les annonceurs ne connaissent pas la note avant la sortie du mag.
Ils ont juste le droit de refuser les pubs pour un concurrent. Mais on a vu au début qu'ils faisaient de la pub pour Gaming et Gaming faisait de la pub pour CPC.

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Déjà dit je ne sais combien de fois,les pubs sont gérées par une régie. CanardPC ne choisit pas ses annonceurs et les annonceurs ne connaissent pas la note avant la sortie du mag.
> Ils ont juste le droit de refuser les pubs pour un concurrent. Mais on a vu au début qu'ils faisaient de la pub pour Gaming et Gaming faisait de la pub pour CPC.


S'pas de la pub, ca, coco (oui, dès qu'on parle de pub, tutoyez tout le monde, et appellez-le coco, ça y est, vous êtes un vrai publicitaire  ::P: ), s't'es un échange de bon procédés  ::P:

----------


## Ash

> S'pas de la pub, ca, coco (oui, dès qu'on parle de pub, tutoyez tout le monde, et appellez-le coco, ça y est, vous êtes un vrai publicitaire ), s't'es un échange de bon procédés


Tu fais référence à cette excellente video qui se fout de la gueule du milieu de la pub ? Si quelqu'un a un lien, j'aimerais bien la revoir d'ailleurs.

----------


## Goji

Sinon vos configs, dmc ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Tout le monde 8800GTS 320Mo et 2 Go de Ram.
Pour le processeur, c'est moins classe, AthlonX2 4000+, 5800+, et Bicore première génération Intel.

Threanor est le seul sous Vista, du moins jusqu'à demain, vu qu'il en a marre de ne rien pouvoir faire tourner convenablement.

A la maison, on a des configs très diverse : 3,06Ghz, 2go de Ram, 9800 Pro pour moi.
Athlon 4000+, 1Go de ram SLI de 7800 pour Thréthré et Core2duo 2gO 8800GTS512 pour Gringo la pute bourge.

Ca nous permet de s'échanger les trucs et de voir comment ça tourne pour peu que les éditeurs nous filent plusieurs activations sur un même jeu.

Sur les gros titres auxquels tout le monde joue, c'est systématique.

----------


## Goji

> [...]Ca nous permet de s'échanger les trucs et de voir comment ça tourne [...] Sur les gros titres auxquels tout le monde joue, c'est systématique.


J'avoue que c'est le genre de truc que je voulais savoir, en plus de connaître votre matos, car j'étais curieux de savoir si vous étiez plus ambiance "on est des joueurs avec du matos à peu près normal s'adressant à des joueurs aux matos variés", ou si vous étiez (mais je n'y croyais pas :fanboyinside ::):  du genre "on joue avec tout à fond, on note et on casse les jeux sur ce postulat, et on s'adresse qu'aux joueurs qui peuvent suivre.
Donc merci et respect, voisins !

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, si on avait le choix, c'est vrai qu'on aimerait tout faire tourner à fond pour notre plaisir.

Mais, non. Quoiqu'aujourd'hui, c'est quand même plus luxueux qu'avant.
L'année dernière à l'époque de Noël, on était coincé sur des 6800GT.

----------


## Goji

Tout faire tourner à fond c'est une chose, clair que ça fait plaisir, mais ce n'est pas représentatif de votre lectorat donc votre méthode de tests en multi-configs est la bonne !
Par contre, si c'est toujours le même qui se pâme devant un motion blur en 3D volumétrique et le même qui se tape des diaporama, je prédis la mutinerie dans un avenir futur. Il ne faut donc pas faire tourner que les stagiaires.

Et donc, c'est bel et bien toujours le chef qui a la plus grosse ?

----------


## senor bigote

Plaignez-vous. Moi je n´ai ni ordinateur, ni console, pas meme un rubis´kube.
Juste un vieux Sudoku noirci, illisible et déchiré par endroit. (son d´un violon désaccordé)

----------


## Goji

Ouai mais t'es marié, papa, écrivain, et loin.
Tu veux pas mettre ton doigt dans le cul de la crémière, non plus ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Moi je n´ai ni ordinateur


et tu nous écrit par la pensée ?

hum, hum !

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> et tu nous écrit par la pensée ?
> 
> hum, hum !


Si j'etais un tru3 g33k, je ferais une blague à base de paquets IP et de pigeons voyageurs, mais non, j'ose pas (comme Lionel).

Adieu.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ne connaissant CPC que depuis 3 ans (je m'auto-flagelle tous les soirs pour expier), j'aimerais savoir qu'elle est la pire bouse (ou le plus grand foutage de gueule) que vous ayez eue à tester.

----------


## El Gringo

Pas trop besoin de réfléchir, Crazy frog racer pour mon compte.

----------


## Balboing

Mmmh, surement déjà posé comme question, mais y'a une solution par virement pour l'abonnement? (J'ai vu que du paypal ou du cb moi)  ::blink::

----------


## jm1981

Je suis passé au Quick place de la nation hier soir, et oh surprise, personne de CPC  ::o: 

comment se fesse ?

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce quand Canard TV sera opérationnel, vous aurez des invités comme Yannick Dahan ou Rafik Djoumi ?

----------


## getcha

En match a mort contre boulon, ca pourrait etre lolant

----------


## O.Boulon

Je me fais les deux peinard.
Par contre Sévéon, pas sûr.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je me fais les deux peinard.
> Par contre Sévéon, pas sûr.


Away? Et si vous faites un concours de mangeable de glace un mercredi après midi?

----------


## flbl

je viens de lire sur la couverture d'un cpc: "bimensuel", l'occasion idéale pour poser une question qui t'chue !

bimensuel ça veut dire "qui fait des prouesses sexuelles indifféremment avec les mois qui ont 30 jours et ceux qui en ont 31", ou alors "qui partage des plaisirs corporels 2 fois par mois ?"

----------


## ElGato

Déjà posé mais je m'en rappelle plus: à la Rédac, vous vous appellez par vos pseudos, noms, prénoms ou vous vous insultez comme tout le monde ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Nos pseudos, sauf half que j'apelle "ducon".

----------


## Snowman

Juste une petite question à titre informatif : quand est-ce que le ban de b0b0 prend fin ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

en mars

----------


## Snowman

Ok merci.

'fin ça me donne une idée vu que mars commence après-demain.

----------


## wam

Question qui a peut-être déjà été posé, mais qui fait les mots croisés du canard pénard?

----------


## Pelomar

Un gars de Gandi je crois.

(c'est bien à force de poser toujours les même questions c'est les lecteurs qui répondent)

----------


## El Gringo

Oui voilà, ackboo.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Un gars de Gandi je crois.
> 
> (c'est bien à force de poser toujours les même questions c'est les lecteurs qui répondent)





> Oui voilà, ackboo.


 :^_^: 

I lol'd

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Que fait Sable?  ::cry::

----------


## Guest

Il est en Irlande je crois.

----------


## Yasko

> Que fait Sable?


Des semiconducteurs.
(comprendra qui pourra)

----------


## Guest

> Des microprocesseurs.
> (comprendra qui pourra)


Il fait des vitres aussi.

----------


## Yasko

> Il fait vitrier aussi.


Je te serais gré d'arrêter de falsifier mes blagues dans tes quotes.

----------


## Guest

> Je te serais gré d'arrêter de me rendre enfin drôle dans tes quotes.


À ton aise.

----------


## senor bigote

> À ton fion.


Falsifier les phrases des quotes des autres, c´est bas.

----------


## crazycow

> Falsifier les phrases des quotes des autres, c´est comme quand je mets des bas.


Vision d'horreur!

----------


## Balboing

Je repose ma question, c'est possible de s'abonner autrement que par cb? Y'a des cpc en Belgique? (Chez le libraire)

----------


## Guest

Théoriquement oui, mais tu peux toujours demander à mon Belge préféré.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Théoriquement oui, mais tu peux toujours demander à mon Belge préféré.


Je suis pas certain que Jean-Claude Van Damm soit abonné  ::o:

----------


## Guest

> Je suis pas certain que Jean-Claude Van Damm soit abonné


Attends, j'ai pas encore décidé qui c'était mon Belge favori.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Attends, j'ai pas encore décidé qui c'était mon Belge favori.


Je te conseille fortement ces deux figures emblématiques de ce beau pays :




Tu m'étonne qu'on fasse des blagues sur les belges. ::P:

----------


## b0b0

Pourquoi j'ai toujours pas reçus de cpc ?

:zoulou:  :<_<:

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce que la loupiote sur laquelle tout le monde bave et qui coute très cher permet de créer des ambiances à la Argento ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Est-ce que la loupiote décuple le pouvoir sexuel ?

----------


## Guest

Est-ce que la loupiotte le médecin peut se la tripoter dans sa tente la nuit ?

----------


## TheToune

Est ce que la loupiotte fait *pouic* quand on la pince ?

----------


## ElGato

Est-ce que la loupiotte est-il vert ?
Est-ce que la loupiotte peut se mettre une fois dans le biberon des enfants ?

----------


## Nono

Pourquoi ne parle t'on pas de la loupiotte dans la rubrique sociologie de CPC ?

----------


## Frite

Est-ce que la loupiotte a fait 39-45 ?

----------


## senor bigote

Super!
Ah moi!
Est ce que la loupiotte.. heu...et merde, je ne trouve rien de drole.

----------


## Snowman

Vous connaissiez pas ce terme ? Moi je le trouve marrant.

Mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est si c'était possible de créer des ambiances anxiogènes façon _Suspiria_ ?

----------


## senor bigote

> Vous connaissiez pas ce terme ? Moi je le trouve marrant.
> 
> Mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est si c'était possible de créer des ambiances anxiogènes façon _Suspiria_ ?


la loupiotte peut tout. La loupiotte est tout.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est si c'était possible de créer des ambiances anxiogènes façon _Suspiria_ ?


D'après ce que j'ai vu, elle s'y prête très bien en effet, avec le rouge qui devient rouge sang à mesure qu'on baisse la luminosité.
Et en associant deux lampes, on fait un mix rouge/vert. C'est bien pour retrouver ça ?

----------


## Snowman

> D'après ce que j'ai vu, elle s'y prête très bien en effet, avec le rouge qui devient rouge sang à mesure qu'on baisse la luminosité.
> Et en associant deux lampes, on fait un mix rouge/vert. C'est bien pour retrouver ça ?


Pile-poil. Tu lis dans mes pensées ?  ::mellow::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Pile-poil. Tu lis dans mes pensées ?


Je lis surtout tes écrits. Ma question était idiote, en fait tu avais déjà tout indiquer.
Par contre tu vas douiller niveau prix si tu souhaites réellement recréer l'ambiance du film.

Heureusement moi j'adore Fargo. C'est beaucoup plus simple pour l'éclairage.

C'est mi-mi hein.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Est-ce que la loupilo... la lopia... merde est-ce que la loupiotte elle tient dans la main, elle tient dans la main ?

----------


## Snowman

> Je lis surtout tes écrits.


Ah merde tu lis VRAIMENT ce que j'écris ?  ::mellow:: 
Oups, je devrais faire attention au cas où d'autres feraient comme toi  ::ninja::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Ben avant, en plus de lire je coloriais l'écran, mais on m'a dit qu'il fallait arrêter.

Maintenant je me contente de regarder les images mais c'est chiant par contre.

----------


## Guest

> Est-ce que la loupilo... la lopia... merde est-ce que la loupiotte elle tient dans la main, elle tient dans la main ?


Elle fond dans la main, pas dans la bouche, la conne !

----------


## K-za

Salut,

début janvier à une question concernant le prix de l'abonnement au mag outre Atlantique, et la demande si possible de souscrire à un abonnement avec envois au tarif économique toujours pour l'étranger Casque avait répondu ceci :

_c'est évident, avec un dollar aussi bas, je comprends bien le soucis. Le problème d'un abonnement en tarif lent, c'est que ce sera plus de 10 jours d'après moi, quoique pour les US, ça doit aller assez vite quand même.

La solution c'est clairement le PDF mais si ceux-ci circulent sur le net comme c'est déjà le cas mais dans une qualité scannée souvent très mauvaise, ce qui jusque là nous arrange bien (la mauvaise qualité), beaucoup ne l'achèterons plus.Quand on s'appelle hachette, on peut surement se permettre de prendre le risque mais pour nous, c'est très chaud. La solution serait un abonnement à un tarif réduit mais avec un numéro de retard par exemple ou des PDF un minimum sécurisés.

En attendant, dans la prochaine version de la boutique, nous allons proposer un tarif lent pour l'étranger. Il faudra ensuite voir ce que ça coute pour les US au final._

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...t=21966&page=5

J'étais trés heureux à la lecture de cette réponse, et j'éspèrais voir rapidement ces nouvelles offres dans la boutique.
Mais j'attends toujours.

alors ma question: est-ce toujours d'actualité?

Merci

----------


## O.Boulon

Je crois qu'il est un peu assomé sous le boulot en ce moment.
Je lui en parle demain.

----------


## b0b0

Vivement que je reçoive le prochain numéro  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Je repose ma question, c'est possible de s'abonner autrement que par cb? Y'a des cpc en Belgique? (Chez le libraire)


Ouais ouais il y en a en Belgique. Je te conseille les "press shops" dans les gardes (c'est toujours là que j'achète). Maintenant, faut peut-être voir dans quel coin tu habites, moi j'achète à la gare Bruxelles Central.

----------


## K-za

> Je crois qu'il est un peu assomé sous le boulot en ce moment.
> Je lui en parle demain.


Merci.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ben non, je viens de voir ton avatar.
Ben, tu peux creuver alors.

----------


## Guest

Tu crois que Michelin expédie en tarif lent ? Homme sans coeur.

----------


## Arseur

> Merci.


Un pseudo de Tipiak et un avatar "Dissizspartaaa"... T'es bien parti dans la vie !  :;):

----------


## K-za

> Un pseudo de Tipiak et un avatar "Dissizspartaaa"... T'es bien parti dans la vie !


Merci pour ce beau compliment  ::lol:: 




> Ah ben non, je viens de voir ton avatar.
> Ben, tu peux creuver alors.


300, catch; même combat!

----------


## DakuTenshi

Si on vous donne des idées pour des "On Y Joue Encore", on peut avoir une déduction d'impôts? Parce que j'ai un sujet de ouf malade là, qui va faire acheter le magazine à au moins 3 gars

----------


## Arseur

> Si on vous donne des idées pour des "On Y Joue Encore", on peut avoir une déduction d'impôts? Parce que j'ai un sujet de ouf malade là, qui va faire acheter le magazine à au moins 3 gars


WOW ? :troll:

----------


## senor bigote

J´ai egalement une idée de sujet, que je vous livre ici gratuitement, contrairement à certains... D´autant que vous ne vous en servirez pas, le travail de recherche exigé etant trop pointu pour des feignasses comme vous.

J´avais l´idée d´un papier sur les projets qui le sont restés: des jeux prometteurs qui n´ont jamais atteint, pour diverses raisons tel qu´un changement de politique de l´editeur ou une banqueroute -   l´etalage des magasins.
Je pense à une version de Shadowrun, dans l´esprit du chef d´oeuvre sorti sur la SNES, annoncé sur la PS1, et n´ayant aucun rapport avec l´infamie chiée sur XBOX 360.
Ou du jeu qui devait s´appeller Urban quelquechose, et ses screenshots incroyables pour l´epoque, par Andrew Spencer, l´auteur du fabuleux Ecstactica.
Et bien d´autres exemples dont je ne me souviens absolument plus.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Tin y'a deux dossiers qui me viennent à l'esprit:
-les MMORPG gratuit, mais faudrait attendre la sortie de Wakfu ou chéputrokoienfinçaavéunnomdesushi

-les serveurs privées légaux pour les MMORPG donc l'éditeur fait plus de serveurs (mais là j'en voit qu'un)

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Tiens le topic dérive vers les idées de dossiers, pourquoi pas? Je profite pour donner mes idées... oui de merde.

- un dossier sur les mods avec les plus célèbres, des interviews de moddeurs et les liens vers les meilleurs SDK dispos.

- un dossier sur l'abandonware.

C'est dommage que le topic sur les idées de Hors Série soit fermé parce que j'avais une idée de hors série sur l'histoire du jeu vidéo (de Pong à Crysis) avec la chronologie des supports, des genres, des grandes avancées (genre tout 1er jeu 3D), les grands noms et aussi les plus grands mythes vidéo-ludiques de ces 30 dernières années, etc...

Sinon, avez-vous gardé contact avec des anciens collègues de chez Joy ? :grossequestiondemerde:

----------


## senor bigote

> Sinon, avez-vous gardé contact avec des anciens collègues de chez Joy ?


Si la reponse est oui, pourriez-vous expliquer au dénommé Yavin, qu'il écrit mal?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Plaignez-vous. Moi je n´ai ni ordinateur, ni console, pas meme un rubis´kube.
> Juste un vieux Sudoku noirci, illisible et déchiré par endroit. (son d´un violon désaccordé)


ouai mais toi tu peux faire du tourisme sexuel

alors que ici la grosse micho sur l'aire d'autoroute 

elle en a exiter pas mal mais c'était y'a vingt ans

----------


## Pelomar

Jola, Jola...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> ouai mais toi tu peux faire du tourisme sexuel
> 
> alors que ici la grosse micho sur l'aire d'autoroute 
> 
> elle en a exiter pas mal mais c'était y'a vingt ans


Si c'est celle de l'A10 dont tu parles, elle a été fauchée par un 40t.

----------


## senor bigote

> ouai mais toi tu peux faire du tourisme sexuel
> 
> alors que ici la grosse micho sur l'aire d'autoroute 
> 
> elle en a exiter pas mal mais c'était y'a vingt ans


C'est la grosse Micho qui m'avait initié au Sudoku. La boucle est bouclée.




> Si c'est celle de l'A10 dont tu parles, elle a été fauchée par un 40t.


Petite precision. le 40t lui est rentré dedans, on a retrouvé aucune trace ni du camion, ni du chauffeur.

----------


## Zepolak

Question : il se passe quoi quand on atteint les 100% de boîte à MP remplie ?

[C'est que je déteste *absolument* supprimer des messages]

----------


## El Gringo

On n'en reçoit plus.

----------


## Zepolak

D'accord, c'est compris ( ::|: ), merci pour la réponse ultra-rapide !

Y a pas quelqu'un à soudoyer pour avoir un _enlarge your box_ ?

----------


## El Gringo

Je ne répondrai pas à cette question puisque je suis contre les traitements de faveur. Enfin ça dépend en faveur de qui en fait.

----------


## Zepolak

Bonjour, moi c'est Zepolak !
Puis en fait, c'est juste en faveur de ma boîte à MP, j'y gagne rien moi, c'est elle qui récupère tout ! C'est absolument désintéressé comme supplique !

----------


## El Gringo

J'ai regardé pour voir si je pouvais te passer à 101 messages, juste pour te faire plaisir mais pas trop quand même, et en fait c'est impossible pour les mecs qui sont aux states. Comme pour tous les membres "normaux" en fait, c'est pour tout le monde ou pour personne. Mais si un jours tu travailles pour CPC, tu auras une belle boite avec 1000 messages en stock possible, c'est cool hein ?

----------


## Zepolak

Mais c'est horrible ! La seule alternative serait donc de tenter de vendre mon âme au Lucifer de ces lieux ? Ah, on vient de me signaler qu'il faut un minimum de talent et d'humour pour ne pas être recalé au test d'entrée... Et misère !

Plus sérieusement, je te remercie beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de jeter un coup d'oeil à la chose  ::):

----------


## KikujiroTM

Quelles bières conseille la Rédaction à un débutant comme moi ?

----------


## El Gringo

Si t'es pauvre et que tu cherches pas le goût, la konigsbacher ou la kro. Sinon faut demander à Threanor moi je me rappelle jamais du nom des vraiment bonnes que j'ai gouté  ::cry::

----------


## senor bigote

> Question : il se passe quoi quand on atteint les 100% de boîte à MP remplie ?


Ca ne t´arrivera jamais.

----------


## Velgos

Tiens bin j'ai une question con qui a peut-être déjà été posée, vous me ferez le plaisir de me mp le lien au lieu de m'humilier en pubis si tel était le cas:

Je peux faire changer mon crap faux nom proustien de pseudo pour mon véritable faux nom virtuel ou est-ce que je vais être contraint de recréer un compte et perdre mon post account de 7 messages?

----------


## Zepolak

> Ca ne t´arrivera jamais.


[Se la pète]
J'en suis à 90% moi...
[/se la pète]

J'aurais pas posté cette question si ça me posait pas un vrai souci hein :P
Maintenant, ça m'empêchera pas de dormir loin de là !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tu peux sauvegarder tous tes messages au format xml, csv ou texte.
Ça se passe en bas de la liste de tes messages.

----------


## getcha

Si je fait un topic sur Cindy Sander, est ce que Boulon va le fermer conscienscieusement en m'humiliant ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a déjà un topic Nouvelle Star...
Sinon, putain, Cindy Sander, t'es descendu profond dans la Devolution toi !

----------


## Ezechiel

> Tiens bin j'ai une question con qui a peut-être déjà été posée, vous me ferez le plaisir de me mp le lien au lieu de m'humilier en pubis si tel était le cas:





> Si je fait un topic sur Cindy Sander, est ce que Boulon va le fermer conscienscieusement en m'humiliant ?


Qu'est ce qui s'est passé par ici? Qu'est ce que c'est que ces gens qui viennent poser une question en prévenant par avance qu'elle est con, puis en suppliant pour ne pas être humilié?

Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces mecs sérieux... Humiliés quoi.... Non mais j'te jure ce qu'il faut pas entendre.

Boulon, t'es une terreur  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Boulon, t'es une terreur


Nan, c'est l'univers qu'est une grosse lopette.

----------


## getcha

arrete tu peut pas visiter son site internet, et voir les débats de société houleux qu'elle provoque sans rester indifférent. Surtout que ca démarche artistique "amusicale" est proprement stupéfiante et bluffante de courage et d'affirmation de soi. Chaque chanson qu'elle interprete dépasse le cadre étriqué de la varitoche à la francaise pour atteindre le graal métaphysique, je pense notamment à sa reprise de C'est parti tout le monde est chaud de Nadiya, avec une chorégraphie qui ferait passer n'importe quel bejart pour un dresseur de puce à la foire du trône.

Je n'avais rien vu de tel depuis le live de mongoloid de 76, l'église des sous génie est de retour !

----------


## Ezechiel

> Nan, c'est l'univers qu'est une grosse lopette.


Où est passée l'affirmation de soi? L'assumage d'opinion le torse bombé? Les testicules qui pendent sous le pénis?
Ou alors c'est une nouvelle vague métrosexuello-masochiste sur le mode "oh non ne m'humilie pas... ouh, pas le fouet...... ouh... oh oui encore...."
Dans tous les cas, le monde part en couille.

----------


## O.Boulon

En fait, Cindy Sander et Stranglehold, même combat au niveau de la surpuissance dialectique.

En route vers une redéfinition radicale du TPS et de la variété !

J'adhère.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Y a déjà un topic Nouvelle Star...
> Sinon, putain, Cindy Sander, t'es descendu profond dans la Devolution toi !


"Ma dévolution porte ton nom".

chanted par une étoile montante du reggae français, tremblez les neg'marrons

----------


## Velgos

> Qu'est ce qui s'est passé par ici? Qu'est ce que c'est que ces gens qui viennent poser une question en prévenant par avance qu'elle est con, puis en suppliant pour ne pas être humilié?
> 
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces mecs sérieux... Humiliés quoi.... Non mais j'te jure ce qu'il faut pas entendre.
> 
> Boulon, t'es une terreur


Dis donc mon mignon, je te prierai de respecter un peu mieux les gens qui se font humilier. Y'a des humiliés très bien, j'en connais, loin des Jean-Foutre que tu semble désigner.

"_la soumission a du bon quand on y va à reculons_" - Ganymède



Médite là-dessus, indélicat.  ::|:

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Je me suis touché les parties devant toute ma classe en lisant le dernier CPC.

Est-ce que ceci me donne droit à un statut spécial ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> J'ai connu un fille une fois, enfin en surface. Ca compte ?


Je pense qu'après cette déclaration d'hier, oui, mais sans doute pas celui que tu penses.

----------


## Guest

> Je me suis touché les parties devant toute ma classe en lisant le dernier CPC.
> 
> Est-ce que ceci me donne droit à un statut spécial ?


"Travailleur de précision"

----------


## Coin-Coin

Mais bourdel rendez-lui son "arbitre de l'humour"  ::o: 

Tu m'as bien fait rire  :^_^:

----------


## Guest

Moi aussi je me suis fait rire.

Mais j'ai pas fait exprès.

----------


## Coin-Coin

Déjà faite celle-là...tu vieillis  ::mellow::

----------


## Guest

Je vais me chercher un chocolat chaud pour finir la demie heure de boulot, vous en voulez ?

----------


## NitroG42

On a eu la question sur les configs présente à la rédac, mais reste un blanc, à quelle fréquence vous renouvelez le matos professionnel (et donc pas privé  ::rolleyes::  ) de la rédac ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Quand on a de la maille.
Ou quand on a plus le choix, la faute à la feignantise des développeurs en matière d'optimisation.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Vous avez signé la pétition pour Abel Chemoul ?

----------


## ducon

> Nos pseudos, sauf half que j'apelle "ducon".


Hu hu, la classe.
Sauf que ducon, c'est moi.  :B):

----------


## Snowman

Pourquoi Rafque a été subitement banni ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, consulte les topics que tu suis, avant de poser des questions, t'entends ?
Il a posté une photo de Le pen, là où on avait clairement dit : Pas de photo de Le Pen sinon c'est le ban.

Et puis, sans dec', les raisons des bans ne vous regardent que très rarement, et quand c'est le cas, on documente bien la décision.

----------


## NitroG42

Pourquoi boulon il est banni ?  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

[protection anti-baffes] 
Je vais faire l'emmerdeur mais...En quoi posté une photo de LePen est plus répréhensible que poster une photo sur Sarkozy/Chirac ou autres "personnalités" ? Si encore il s'agissait de photos propre à glorifier ou encourager le racisme, je comprendrais. Mais quand il s'agit de poster une photo, sur le topic des borgnes en l'occurence, pour se moquer du personnage, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas la  censure... 
[/protection anti-baffes]

Vite, je  réserve un vol pour le Brésil, paraît qu'on peut se cacher facilement là-bas.

----------


## Snowman

> Putain, consulte les topics que tu suis, avant de poser des questions, t'entends ?
> Il a posté une photo de Le pen, là où on avait clairement dit : Pas de photo de Le Pen sinon c'est le ban.
> 
> Et puis, sans dec', les raisons des bans ne vous regardent que très rarement, et quand c'est le cas, on documente bien la décision.


Désolé mais le topic des borgnes je le suis pas.

EDIT : ah oui, pour le papier culture, est-ce que c'est des coups de cœurs persos ou vous parlez de bricoles qu'on voit envoie (genre un coffret DVD, un bouquin...) ?

----------


## Pelomar

> [protection anti-baffes] 
> Je vais faire l'emmerdeur mais...En quoi posté une photo de LePen est plus répréhensible que poster une photo sur Sarkozy/Chirac ou autres "personnalités" ? Si encore il s'agissait de photos propre à glorifier ou encourager le racisme, je comprendrais. Mais quand il s'agit de poster une photo, sur le topic des borgnes en l'occurence, pour se moquer du personnage, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas la  censure... 
> [/protection anti-baffes]
> 
> Vite, je  réserve un vol pour le Brésil, paraît qu'on peut se cacher facilement là-bas.


Pour te soutenir, je me suis aussi posé la question mais j'ai pas osé demander.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Pour te soutenir, je me suis aussi posé la question mais j'ai pas osé demander.


Pas mieux.
Mais j'ai pris une baffe. Alors depuis je ferme ma gueule.

----------


## O.Boulon

On nous envoie des putains de mangas de chie.
Des machins Ankama en pagaille.
Des livres écrits par des gars qui veulent surfer sur la mode jeu vidéo pour se faire de la maille ou se faire un nom.

Beaucoup de saloperie calibrée sur la cible kikoolol-les-jeux-vidéo-geek-power mes burnes avec coups de coude nudge nudge et tout le toutim.

Autant dire qu'on ne chronique ce qu'on reçoit qu'en cas d'excellente surprise ou d'affligeante nullité.




> Baffe


Arrête, je t'ai aussi à moitié décapité.
J'aimerais bien des compliments sur mes mads photoshop skills.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Boulon est une pépite d'or.

On envie tous son efficacité, sa fraicheur et son talent de Photoshopeur.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bien. Va prendre ta pause.
T'auras trois tickets de pain pour ton Week-End.

----------


## sissi

> Boulon est une pépite d'or.
> 
> On envie tous son efficacité, sa fraicheur et son talent de Photoshopeur.


A quand les tutos??

----------


## Ezechiel

> Arrête, je t'ai aussi à moitié décapité.
> J'aimerais bien des compliments sur mes mads photoshop skills.


C'est vrai. Et ça m'a bien fait rire. Surtout que j'ai galéré pour faire un pathétique oeil poché, et que tu m'a explosé la tronche en 5mn. 
T'inquiète, je médite un hommage à ta création.

----------


## Snowman

> On nous envoie des putains de mangas de chie.
> Des machins Ankama en pagaille.
> Des livres écrits par des gars qui veulent surfer sur la mode jeu vidéo pour se faire de la maille ou se faire un nom.
> 
>  Beaucoup de saloperie calibrée sur la cible kikoolol-les-jeux-vidéo-geek-power mes burnes avec coups de coude nudge nudge et tout le toutim.


Comme le bouquin de Jean-Paul Bourre ? 
Au début j'ai cru à une étude sociologique sur les MMORPG (après tout pourquoi pas ?).

Mais par contre les DVD's, CD's...c'est vous qui les achetez ?

Sinon y'aurait pas une référence aux Monthy Python par hasard ?

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est vrai. Et ça m'a bien fait rire. Surtout que j'ai galéré pour faire un pathétique oeil poché, et que tu m'a explosé la tronche en 5mn. 
> T'inquiète, je médite un hommage à ta création.


sauf que c'est m'a tué, et que là, tu perds toute crédibilité  ::):  ahaha

----------


## O.Boulon

Hum.
On va mettre ça sur le compte de la jeunesse. Voire de l'humour.
Ca dépendra du sens du vent.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Hum.
> On va mettre ça sur le compte de la jeunesse.


Tu m'étonnes... Tain je savais que certain comprendraient pas. Mais le constat ne m'effraie pas moins.

----------


## NitroG42

Ok je suis un idiot  ::o: 

http://www.affaires-criminelles.com/lexique_18.php
ahaha merci, je viens d'apprendre un truc là, et pas des moindres.

----------


## El Gringo

> [protection anti-baffes] 
> Je vais faire l'emmerdeur mais...En quoi posté une photo de LePen est plus répréhensible que poster une photo sur Sarkozy/Chirac ou autres "personnalités" ? Si encore il s'agissait de photos propre à glorifier ou encourager le racisme, je comprendrais. Mais quand il s'agit de poster une photo, sur le topic des borgnes en l'occurence, pour se moquer du personnage, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas la  censure... 
> [/protection anti-baffes]


Ben la logique là dedans c'est que boulon a précisé pas de tof de lepen à de nombreuses reprises et qu'il y en a eu des tas. Après c'est pas interdit en soi, mais boulon aimerait que ça reste dans les sujets politique.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Ben la logique là dedans c'est que boulon a précisé pas de tof de lepen à de nombreuses reprises et qu'il y en a eu des tas. Après c'est pas interdit en soi, mais boulon aimerait que ça reste dans les sujets politique.


De toutes façons, même dans un sujet politique, une photo de Le Pen (ou d'un autre, peu importe) ça a pas réellement d'intêret, si ?

----------


## Ezechiel

> De toutes façons, même dans un sujet politique, une photo de Le Pen (ou d'un autre, peu importe) ça a pas réellement d'intêret, si ?


En l'occurence tout le monde a pensé à la même chose: dans un sujet sur les borgnes, mettre une photo du moche à l'oeil de verre, ça faisait marrer. 
Mais vu que Boulon a passé le topic à virer tout ce qui n'avait rien à foutre là, et qu'il a dit non aux image de jmlp, bin il a finit par craquer.

----------


## senor bigote

> En l'occurence tout le monde a pensé à la même chose: dans un sujet sur les borgnes, mettre une photo du moche à l'oeil de verre, ça faisait marrer. 
> Mais vu que Boulon a passé le topic à virer tout ce qui n'avait rien à foutre là, et qu'il a dit non aux image de jmlp, bin il a finit par craquer.


Fayot.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Fayot.


Vu que j'étais le ouatmillième à faire l'erreur chuis passé à deux doigts du ban. Et encore, je me suis qd même fait démonter la tête. Fin l'avatar.

----------


## Goji

> Pourquoi boulon il est banni ?


I did it.  :B):

----------


## Velgos

Il est super ce photoshopage, IRL, sacré classe. Ca pourrait même faire une mode d'avatar, chacun se le faisant tué par Boulon d'une manière différente.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Complètement pas ! Il est interdit de toucher au monument de l'intelligence française qu'est laurent broomehead, même pour déconner. T'y arriverais toi hein à roxxer à pyramide ? T'y arriverais à faire passer Laurent Romejko pour un crevard mauvais parti auprès des belles mères de France ? Et puis, respect pour avoir réussi à remballer Marie Ange Nardi la griffée s'occuper de la carrière humoristique de Guy Lecluise ?

Si tu n'as pas d'avatar qui a la classe, respecte au moins ceusses qui en ont un.

----------


## Velgos

d'accord monsieur  ::cry::

----------


## Yasko

> C'est vrai. Et ça m'a bien fait rire. Surtout que j'ai galéré pour faire un pathétique oeil poché, et que tu m'a explosé la tronche en 5mn. 
> T'inquiète, je médite un hommage à ta création.


En tout cas, je trouve Cate beaucoup plus séduisante ainsi.  
:killer_instinct:


(plaisanterie de mauvais gout of course)

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Il est interdit de toucher au monument de l'intelligence française qu'est laurent broomehead, même pour déconner.


Et qu'est-ce qu'il devient ce cher Laurent Broomehead, c'est comme Alain Gilopétré, on a aucune nouvelle... enfin passons.

Alors, une question à la con... euh... ah oui ! On parle de studios de développement qui proposent leur moteur (graphique le plus souvent) à d'autres. Ne sauriez pas par hasard combien un gros moteur (au hasard l'UE3) se monnaye?

----------


## elkoo

> Et qu'est-ce qu'il devient ce cher Laurent Broomehead, c'est comme Alain Gilopétré, on a aucune nouvelle... enfin passons.


Comme Gillot-Pétré, il doit être mort.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Alors, une question à la con... euh... ah oui ! On parle de studios de développement qui proposent leur moteur (graphique le plus souvent) à d'autres. Ne sauriez pas par hasard combien un gros moteur (au hasard l'UE3) se monnaye?


Je suis pas sûr mais je crois que c'est 10 millions de dollars.

Très avantageux d'ailleurs, ça revient en gros à 1008.72 euros. L'euros vient encore de battre un record.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je crois aussi que ça dépend de quelle version tu achètes, de ton appartenance ou non à une société partenaire de longue date et au pourcentage que tu verseras sur tes ventes...

Pure spéculation, je pense que pour faire un FPS Multijoueur Speed, on te fera payer beaucoup plus cher que pour un truc qui s'éloigne du concept UT3.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Je comprends mieux pour quoi l'équipe de TF2 à pu se permettre de faire 3 jeux avant de le sortir sous sa forme actuelle.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Pourquoi Ron y meurt jamais à la fin de CPC?

----------


## Colbaq

> Pourquoi Ron y meurt jamais à la fin de CPC?


2/10 :maxwell:

----------


## Snowman

Comment cela se fait-ce que tout le monde n'ait pas accès à la section goodies ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Comment cela se fait-ce que tout le monde n'ait pas accès à la section goodies ?


Parce qu'il y en a qui y ont accès ?
Mais c'est dégueulasse !

Pour la peine, j'achèterais mes goodies au Valve store.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Vous recevez vraiment des photos, dessins ou manuscrits à la rédac ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Vous recevez vraiment des photos, dessins ou manuscrits à la rédac ?


Rien que les CV + lettre de motivation + exemple de tests, il y a doit avoir de quoi remplir une dizaine de semi remorque  ::XD::

----------


## bigxtra

> Rien que les CV + lettre de motivation + exemple de tests, il y a doit avoir de quoi remplir une dizaine de semi remorque


Une dizaine d'autres pour les lettres de menaces et d'insultes, et un charriot pour les courriers obscènes.

N'empêche que vous devriez puiser dans le stock et nous ressortir les plus mauvais tests de lecteurs pour les publier chaque mois dans une nouvelle rubrique, histoire qu'on se foute de leur gueule  :;):  (sur l'ancien forum où je trainais, des responsables de labels faisaient ça des fois avec les trucs les plus foireux/bizarres qu'ils recevaient... c'est comme ça qu'on a découvert Joel Barry)

----------


## Guest

Publier le texte, même mauvais, de quelqu'un sans le rémunérer, c'est moyen.

----------


## senor bigote

> Publier le texte, même mauvais, de quelqu'un sans le rémunérer, c'est moyen.


Mais qu´est ce que c´est drole. La preuve.

----------


## Pelomar

> Mais qu´est ce que c´est drole.


Seulement si on donne le nom et l'adresse du rédacteur.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

j'ai une question:

Pourquoi avez vous retiré la liste des jeux préférés de la redac et le top matos??

----------


## Hardc000re

> j'ai une question:
> 
> Pourquoi avez vous retiré la liste des jeux préférés de la redac et le top matos??


Parceque ça n'apporte rien? ::rolleyes:: 

Pour le matos il y a les 3 configs à la fin du canard.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> j'ai une question:
> 
> Pourquoi avez vous retiré la liste des jeux préférés de la redac et le top matos??


Parce qu'ils ne jouent qu'à TF2 et passent le reste de leur temps sur le forum ?

----------


## NitroG42

Faudrait demander à casque et ackboo ce que ca fait d'avoir une vie sans participer au forum, sans ces subordonnées.
 ::):

----------


## Djal

Pourquoi dans le 166 y a une colonne toute blanche dans mon papier culture? C'est qui la grosse glandeuse ? (surement Boulon).

----------


## Snowman

> Pourquoi dans le 166 y a une colonne toute blanche dans mon papier culture? C'est qui la grosse glandeuse ? (surement Boulon).


En fait le magazine devient interactif : ils laissent une colonne vide comme ça le lecteur peut y faire sa propre chronique.

CPC invente le journalisme 2.0, mieux que le journalisme total.

----------


## elkoo

Vous avez une colonne vide  ::blink:: 
Etrange... moi j'ai un article sur l'œuvre de Raymond Devos par Gringo, ou il explique qu'il vient enfin de comprendre ses jeux de mots et qu'il s'excuse platement de ce qu'il avait pu écrire de méchant sur lui.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Vous avez une colonne vide 
> Etrange... moi j'ai un article sur l'œuvre de Raymond Devos par Gringo, ou il explique qu'il vient enfin de comprendre ses jeux de mots et qu'il s'excuse platement de ce qu'il avait pu écrire de méchant sur lui.


Comment tu cherches le ban toi  :^_^:

----------


## Djal

> Vous avez une colonne vide 
> Etrange... moi j'ai un article sur l'œuvre de Raymond Devos par *Gringo*, ou il explique qu'il vient enfin de *comprendre* ses jeux de mots et qu'il s'excuse platement de ce qu'il avait pu écrire de méchant sur lui.



FAKE!

----------


## Zilief

Eeeeh j'en ai une bonne de question sur cpc tiens !
Mais où est-ce que j'ai rangé mon dernier numéro dans mon bordel ???
Merde, c'est pas du travail de journaliste sérieux ça !










Je sais, ça fait toujours plaisir d'offrir un DTC à la foule en liesse...

----------


## mescalin

> Pourquoi dans le 166 y a une colonne toute blanche dans mon papier culture? C'est qui la grosse glandeuse ? (surement Boulon).



Ouay ça fait bizarre dans un magasine aussi bien rempli

vous auriez au moins pu y mettre une pub, que ça vous rapporte un peu de sous !

----------


## Athmos

> Eeeeh j'en ai une bonne de question sur cpc tiens !
> Mais où est-ce que j'ai rangé mon dernier numéro dans mon bordel ???
> Merde, c'est pas du travail de journaliste sérieux ça !
> (...)
> Je sais, ça fait toujours plaisir d'offrir un DTC à la foule en liesse...




Dans Ton Cartable ! :fouleenliesse:

----------


## flibulin bulard

une question sérieuse: dans le couple gringo/boulon, qui fait la femme?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

BAN ! Mais j'ai ris.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> une question sérieuse: dans le couple gringo/boulon, qui fait *le* femme?


Ben soit bringo, soit goulon... ok ça va ! J'me casse !
Ah mais avant : 
Vous arrive-t-il, après le test d'un jeu, de vous informer de l'avis des autres mags ou sites, ne serait-ce que pour vous marrer/indigner devant la mansuétude caractéristique des autres journaleux vidéo-ludiques (comme par exemle Joystick, qui a adoré ces merveilles que sont Hellgate : London et UT III) ?

----------


## Zilief

> Dans Ton Cartable ! :fouleenliesse:


Ptiiiiiiin joli Athmos, un DTC de concours, tout en finesse tout-public, avec double switch rotatif en varial to nose. +547.


QUESTIONS POUR BIEN FAIRE AVANCER LE SCHMILBLIK :

1-Dis tonton Canard, c'est vrai que Casque Noir on le voit plus parce qu'il a accepté une offre royale de télé 7 jours qui lui permet de payer les traites de sa R14 ?

2-Et c'est vrai que b0b0 n'existe pas et que en vrai c'est le fantôme du coréen qu'est mort d'épuisement sur Counter-Strike ?

(Bringo et Gouloooon, lalalalaaaaa...arf arf^^)

----------


## DakuTenshi

Vous prenez des étudiants pour l'été? Si oui, preums  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> 2-Et c'est vrai que b0b0 n'existe pas et que en vrai c'est le fantôme du coréen qu'est mort d'épuisement sur Counter-Strike ?



 :B): faut un compte premium pour savoir

----------


## Toxic

Est-ce que les fans de catch de la rédac' jouent à _Total Extreme Wrestling_ ? Est-ce que la prochaine version sera testée dans le mag ?

----------


## Guest

> Vous prenez des étudiants pour l'été? Si oui, preums


L'été ? Tu veux dire quand y a pas de numéro ?

----------


## Anon558560

Salut,
J'aimerais savoir si vous regardez  l'affluence du forum, et ce depuis les débuts du site.
Ca grimpe ? Ca s'érode ?
Plus ou moins de nouvelles inscriptions ?

(J'ai un peu l'impression que ça commence à tourner en rond, toujours les mêmes intervenants pour les mêmes blagues qu'ils sont les seuls à comprendre)

----------


## Zepolak

> (J'ai un peu l'impression que ça commence à tourner en rond, toujours les mêmes intervenants pour les mêmes blagues qu'ils sont les seuls à comprendre)


PAS DE LIEN AVEC LES BORGNES !

----------


## Anon558560

> PAS DE LIEN AVEC LES BORGNES !


CQFD  ::huh::

----------


## Jahwel

> CQFD


Peut être qu'il n'y a rien à comprendre.

----------


## ElGato

> Salut,
> J'aimerais savoir si vous regardez  l'affluence du forum, et ce depuis les débuts du site.
> Ca grimpe ? Ca s'érode ?
> Plus ou moins de nouvelles inscriptions ?
> 
> (J'ai un peu l'impression que ça commence à tourner en rond, toujours les mêmes intervenants pour les mêmes blagues qu'ils sont les seuls à comprendre)


C'était déjà comme ça depuis l'époque Gamekult. Je crois simplement que c'est toi qui es là depuis un certain temps et qui te lasse...
Le forum en lui-même n'a pas vraiment changé depuis sa création (et n'est pas spécialement marrant ni original, comme tous les forums de la planète).

----------


## DakuTenshi

> L'été ? Tu veux dire quand y a pas de numéro ?


C'est bien, tu commences à comprendre les blagues des autres, prochain étape: admettre que tu n'es pas Dieu

----------


## sissi

> C'est bien, tu commences à comprendre les blagues des autres, prochain étape: admettre que tu n'es pas Dieu


Ne parle pas comme ça à mon Prophète!

----------


## Guest

> C'est bien, tu commences à comprendre les blagues des autres, prochain étape: admettre que tu n'es pas Dieu


C'est bien, tu commence à comprendre la technique du sarcasme, prochaine étape: finir tes phrases par un point.

----------


## le faucheur

Est ce que vous gagnez plus de sous sur un magazine vendu en presse ou vendu en abonnement ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> C'est bien, tu commenc*e* à comprendre la technique du sarcasme, prochaine étape: finir tes phrases par un point.


C'est bien, tu commences à écrire des phrases presque correctes, même si elles s'inspirent fortement des miennes, prochaine étape: écrire une phrase par toi-même et sans faute d'orthographe.

----------


## b0b0

pourquoi le plastique autour du cpc qu'on reçoit chez soi est opaque, ça fait peur

----------


## Guest

> C'est bien, tu commences à écrire des phrases presque correctes, même si elles s'inspirent fortement des miennes, prochaine étape: écrire une phrase par toi-même et sans faute d'orthographe.


Merci de corriger mes fautes d'inattention, mais c'est pas ce qui te fera avoir tout bon à tes QCMs et autres exercices de concours.

----------


## Pelomar

gnagna j'tai cassé nanananère
nan c'est moi qui t'ai cassé nanananère
et nan c'est moi prout
--> résumé de la conversation entre Oni et daku

Sinon, a t-on une chance de revoir une couverture made in Couly comme c'est déjà arrivé (ok une seule fois mais bon) ?

----------


## Guest

> gnagna j'tai cassé nanananère
> nan c'est moi qui t'ai cassé nanananère
> et nan c'est moi prout
> --> résumé de la conversation entre Oni et daku
> 
> Sinon, a t-on une chance de revoir une couverture made in Couly comme c'est déjà arrivé (ok une seule fois mais bon) ?


Bon t'arrête de faire ton chieur et tu nous laisses à notre vie de couple, merci.

----------


## Pelomar

Tu sort avec Couly ?  ::o: 
:comprendrien:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Bon t'arrête de faire ton chieur et tu nous laisses à notre vie de couple, merci.


'Scusez moi, mais vous êtes qui?

----------


## Guest

> 'Scusez moi, mais vous êtes qui?


Ben on avait tous les deux picolé, alors je pourrais vous retourner la question.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bon, arrêtez vos conneries et allez faire vos devoirs !!!!! Graines de chômeurs !!!!

Sinon....
Si je ne m'abuse, ce magasine zcandaleux fête ses 5 ans cette année.
Est-ce que quelque chose est-il prévu ?

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais on va aller au Quick et après on rentrera manger à la redac'.

----------


## Guest

Je peux venir ? :galèredesorties:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ouais on va aller au Quick et après on rentrera manger à la redac'.


Tu comptes réagir sur ce que j'ai dis à propos de ton test de Lost ou tu t'en torches de ce que je dis?

----------


## El Gringo

La fin c'est ackboo qui l'a réécrite parce qu'il tient beaucoup à cette hypothèse du "tout n'était qu'un rêve" pour expliquer les foutages de gueule. En tout cas la fin est bien super naze,comme le jeu.

----------


## Arseur

J'ai une question: vous n'avez pas honte de piquer les pigistes de Hardware Mag, là ? Déjà Franck Delattre, et puis là dans l'ours j'ai remarqué le nom de Manuel Da Costa... J'ai pas vérifié (c'est ça le contre-journalisme total) mais je crois bien qu'il écrit dans HWMag...

----------


## b0b0

Moi aussi el gringo il répond pas à mes questions le batard 


:ninjablingbling:

----------


## Arseur

> Moi aussi el gringo il répond pas à mes questions le batard 
> 
> 
> :ninjablingbling:


Moi non plus. Ca fait quand même cinq bonnes minutes que je l'ai posée ma question, ouais vraiment c'était mieux avant.

----------


## b0b0

> Moi non plus. Ca fait quand même cinq bonnes minutes que je l'ai posée ma question, ouais vraiment c'était mieux avant.


il fait trop sa star depuis qu'il sort avec paris hilton

----------


## Bebealien

> il fait trop sa star depuis qu'il sort avec paris hilton


Faudrait qu il arrete les sex tape et qu'ils se remette à répondre sur le forum !

----------


## DakuTenshi

> La fin c'est ackboo qui l'a réécrite parce qu'il tient beaucoup à cette hypothèse du "tout n'était qu'un rêve" pour expliquer les foutages de gueule. En tout cas la fin est bien super naze,comme le jeu.



Oui, dans tous les cas on est d'accord, c'est un foutage de gueule. Je tombe des nues, un jeu avec un super license complètement raté, dingue ça  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Casque Noir

> J'ai une question: vous n'avez pas honte de piquer les pigistes de Hardware Mag, là ? Déjà Franck Delattre, et puis là dans l'ours j'ai remarqué le nom de Manuel Da Costa... J'ai pas vérifié (c'est ça le contre-journalisme total) mais je crois bien qu'il écrit dans HWMag...


ben nom parce que Franck, il écrivait chez X86secret bien avant que HDmag existe et que par définition, CPC et X86 ont fusionné. Donc, c'est nous les premiers. 
Pour Manuel, ben c'est un pigiste qui par définition pige là où il veut. Donc pour répondre à ta question, on n'a pas honte, mais alors pas du tout, et toi ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot



----------


## Arseur

> ben nom parce que Franck, il écrivait chez X86secret bien avant que HDmag existe et que par définition, CPC et X86 ont fusionné. Donc, c'est nous les premiers. 
> Pour Manuel, ben c'est un pigiste qui par définition pige là où il veut. Donc pour répondre à ta question, on n'a pas honte, mais alors pas du tout, et toi ?


Ah mais pas du tout alors hein, ça fait plaisir de voir des noms connus (non parce que ackboo et Fishbone, c'est des inconnus, eux), bien que je ne connaissais pas du tout x86bidule avant la fusion.
Merci de la réponse, en tout cas, patron.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Et comment se passe la convalescence de Boulon ? 
Sa cure de sommeil et de stéroïdes lui réussit ?

----------


## El Gringo

ça lui réussit tellement qu'on ne l'a pas vu depuis une semaine...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> ça lui réussit tellement qu'on ne l'a pas vu depuis une semaine...


Un pigiste perdu en Finlande, un Boulon mort.... y'a une malédiction sur la rédac'!

----------


## Guest

Il est sur le forum Boulon.

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais ça y est on l'a retrouvé. Mais on a perdu Threanor maintenant...

----------


## Paul Verveine

il est parti au Canada ?

----------


## El Gringo

Yep !

----------


## Goji

J'me disais aussi qu'il était un peu tôt pour le Roadburn.

----------


## ElGato

Comment Gringo fait son café ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Il se dirige vers la cafetière hitech de gandi et claque des doigts.

A l'époque héroïque, il faisait bouillir de l'eau dans une bouillore électrique avec un autocollant Mark Ekko's Getting Up avant d'ébouillanter un petit tas de Nescafé dans des verres en plastiques fauchés au coin cuisine de la pépinière.

Mais une chose n'a pas changé : quand il fait son café, il le fait avec amour.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais une chose n'a pas changé : quand il fait son café, il le fait avec amour.


Il se masturbe dedans ???

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Mais une chose n'a pas changé : quand il fait son café, il le fait avec *tequila*.


Han  ::o:  ça doit être bizarre




> Utilisateurs actuellement connectés: 475 (206 membre(s) et 269 invité(s)) 		 	   	 		 		 			 				Le record de connectés est de 1 001, 18/03/2008 à 17h34.
> DakuTenshi, -Cornelius-, ababakar, Acteon, Aelric, Ag!to, Akodo, Aldrikh, alecool, algou, aloxbollox, AlphaCentori, alxdabrazil, Amiral Ackbar, Angelina, arctor, Arseur, Arthur Rabot, Athelas, Atrichops, Aun, Averto, Azgh, b0b0, Backbone, Bah, Baryton, Batto, baxteur, Benny boy, Bergil, bibouse, Bigju, Billoute, bixente, Black Elf 01, BlackSt0rm, Blind_God_W@D, Boozdeuvash, boumbo, braoru, C4nard, carlspackler, Cartapouille, casper, Casque Noir, Catzrule, chaip, Coriolano, DaP, Dar, DarkHope, Darkmoon Soleyfir, DarkTsume, ddrogba, Didinouchka, DiodonFR, Doric, Ek-ZutWar, El Gringo, Eld, Elfedac, Elidjah, El_Mariachi², eMKa, eolan, Eradan, ERISS, ERNEL32K, Espace à louer, Ezechiel, F-Cee, fefe, Femto, flavorflav, Foudge, Getwild, gildar, Goji, Gorth_le_Barbare, grincheux, Grogro, Gulien, Gunzen-R, Gynsu2000, hamsterfou, hlp, Icipher, IrishCarBomb, Ivqnovitsch, Jibé Ze Player, jobard, jofission, johnclaude, johnnyblaguos, Jolaventur, JuBoK, julian, KaDjinn, kaien56ashtor, kaldanm, kastor, Kelexel, kool-funky, kotj, Krogort, laaaaapin, Lafrite, LaitLucratif, LavaBeau, le caca de l'espace, Lemming Zola, lincruste, LOGAN, M0zArT, MacGregor, Maxwell, MetalDestroyer, metalleux92, Mikh4il, Momock, Monsieur Cacao, moot, Mr.Pipboy, Mr.Vimaire, mrFish, NaKeD, Nathan Adler, Nelfe, Neo Klaus Trëme, newbie06, Next, Niark, NitroG42, Norochj, nos, NounoursDTC, Nozuf, Nyrius, O.Boulon, Oni-Oni, Paul Verveine, Pen², Pipeman, Pluton, Pogo the Monkey, PolluXxX, pouf, poutreman, PrnceGTS, pseudoridicule, Psk, r2djbeuh, Ragondin, Raoul Adroite, Raphi Le Sobre, Reguen, Richard Mammouth, Rodwin, rogueleader247, Rom1, rOut, rw3, Schwartzlump, Scorbut, scriba, Scrypt, Septa, Setzer, Sidus Preclarum, SiGarret, silverragout, sissi, skyblazer, Sly69, Snowman, StanRex, Stifler, Super. Pingouin, Tcadafl, Telchar, Télo, The_ED, Thomasorus, thomzon, Threanor, TienTienPlus, Tiramisou, Toto0o0o0o, Toxic, Tramb, Tromzy, Turgal, twan, Ugovich, Velgos, vindhler, Visual Flo, Voldain, vuthara, wam, Wazatiste, Yeahsine, zatura, zigzag, _NPC_


Y'a 7 membres de la rédac sur le forum, vous vous faites si chier que ça?  ::mellow::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Perso, je bosse.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Perso, je bosse.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Boulon est sur ce topic depuis 53 minutes.

Il doit préparer une sacrée réponse.

----------


## Toxic

Sans doute à la question sur TEW que j'ai posée il y a quelques jours et qui n'a jamais eu de réponse  ::cry::

----------


## Guest

Il s'est plutôt barré en laissant sa session ouverte, je pense.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Attention, le revoilà.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Sans doute à la question sur TEW que j'ai posée il y a quelques jours et qui n'a jamais eu de réponse


Ah ouais...
Ben faut qu'on l'achète, ton papier m'a bien donné envie.
Et quand on l'aura, on le testera en essayant de pas trop plagier.

----------


## ElGato

> Il s'est plutôt barré en laissant sa session ouverte, je pense.


Bizarre d'ailleurs que jamais personne à la rédac ne se soit fait pourrir son compte.
Je veux dire, dans ces conditions, qu'est-ce qui empêche Zoulou - par exemple - d'écrire de la merde sous le pseudo de Boulon ? A part le fait d'avoir passé l'âge de ces conneries ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Bizarre d'ailleurs que jamais personne à la rédac ne se soit fait pourrir son compte.
> Je veux dire, dans ces conditions, qu'est-ce qui empêche Zoulou - par exemple - d'écrire de la merde sous le pseudo de Boulon ? A part le fait d'avoir passé l'âge de ces conneries ?


Par ce que tu crois vraiment que Boulon écrit ?
Naïf.

----------


## Guest

> Bizarre d'ailleurs que jamais personne à la rédac ne se soit fait pourrir son compte.
> Je veux dire, dans ces conditions, qu'est-ce qui empêche Zoulou - par exemple - d'écrire de la merde sous le pseudo de Boulon ? A part le fait d'avoir passé l'âge de ces conneries ?


-La peur, peut-être ?
-Ca doit être ça.

----------


## Snowman

Comme on dit "Boulon en colère, prépares-toi à voir tes viscères"

----------


## Threanor

> Je veux dire, dans ces conditions, qu'est-ce qui empêche Zoulou - par exemple - d'écrire de la merde sous le pseudo de Boulon ? A part le fait d'avoir passé l'âge de ces conneries ?


Oui voilà les représailles physiques. On sait dresser les punks à chien de Picardie chez nous.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Pi bon un article de Boulon sympa, ça passerait pas inaperçu, .
( verreux mais pas trop, j'aurais pu mettre "un article sympa de Boulon " )

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Bizarre d'ailleurs que jamais personne à la rédac ne se soit fait pourrir son compte.
> Je veux dire, dans ces conditions, qu'est-ce qui empêche Zoulou - par exemple - d'écrire de la merde sous le pseudo de Boulon ? A part le fait d'avoir passé l'âge de ces conneries ?


Zoulou il a plus le droit de toucher à un ordinateur depuis qu'il a changé les sous-titres et les pseudos de la rédac ça doit faire un an maintenant  ::w00t::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Oui voilà les représailles physiques. On sait dresser les punks à chien de Picardie chez nous.


J'ai donc trouvé le deuxième fan des fatal picard en France. ZOMFG !

----------


## Pelomar

C'est marrant les fatal picards.
Nul à chier musicalement mais j'avais bien rigolé quand je les avais vu en concert.

(C'était un festival hein, j'y étais même pas allé pour eux à la base. D'ailleurs je sais pas pour qui j'y étais allé, y avait que des groupes de merde)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il parle plutôt du punk à chien visible là je pense  ::): .

EDIT Merde j'avais pas vu l'Oeuf  :;): .

----------


## b0b0

> C'est marrant les fatal picards.
> Nul à chier musicalement mais j'avais bien rigolé quand je les avais vu en concert.
> 
> (C'était un festival hein, j'y étais même pas allé pour eux à la base. D'ailleurs je sais pas pour qui j'y étais allé, y avait que des groupes de merde)


 :B): Normal les fatals picards c'est le bien, et c'est pas nul à chier musicalement

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Normal les fatals picards c'est le bien, et c'est pas nul à chier musicalement


Bon bah maintenant on a une petite idée de tes goûts musicaux.

----------


## b0b0

> Bon bah maintenant on a une petite idée de tes goûts musicaux.


regarde le topic de vous écoutez quoi machin tu les aura  ::):  


Comme j'aime aussi oldelaf et monsieur d qui sont magique en concert 
vraiment très très drole

----------


## Truhl

Et sinon Arthur Rabot et Paul Verveine, ils couchent ensemble, comme les vrais?

----------


## Pelomar

Rabot fait ses news sous absinthe, c'était donc ça.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Rabot fait ses news sous absinthe, c'était donc ça.


C'est qui absinthe?

----------


## b0b0

Est ce que c'est vrai ?


:questionpiège:

----------


## bigxtra

> Et sinon Arthur Rabot et Paul Verveine, ils couchent ensemble, comme les vrais?


Haha bien vu ! ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Pour vous j'ai LA question de merde : 

Quelle est l'origine de vos pseudos ?

Hein ? Bon, je vais m'alcooliser avec mon ami imaginaire.

----------


## Guest

La réponse a déjà été donnée. Ici même d'ailleurs. Ouaip.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> La réponse a déjà été donnée. Ici même d'ailleurs. Ouaip.


Désolé, je part m'administrer de ce pas des coups de fer à souder brulant sur le prépuce pour me châtier.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Désolé, je part m'administrer de ce pas des coups de fer à souder brulant sur le prépuce pour me châtier.


Pics or it didn't happend

----------


## b0b0

pourquoi thréanor il poste plus de news 





> [Games] Vendredi 7 Mai - *Rouletasouris en attendant la jaune* 11h44, _7.67/10_
> J'avais cru le pacte infaillible. Une petite signature contre une réincarnation en seigneur médiéval, à moi la belle vie. Au programme : massacre d'envahisseurs et pour la détente catapultage de chats. Le jour de ma mort j'ai vite déchanté. Coincé dans une mystérieuse chambre rougedont je ne parvins à sortir que pour mieux rester prisonnier de la suivante je désespère. Je m'enroule dans le tapis en attendant la fin et tandis que les couleurs s'estompent, une étrange voix me murmure " De *langocha* viendra le salut.
> Envoyé par threanor*15* messages sur cette news, lire ou écrire un message?



sur langocha

----------


## Snowman

Parce qu'il a arrêté le LSD ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Boulon a t'il mangé Checola?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Désolé si la question a déjà été posée.

Vous tirez à combien d'exemplaires environ ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Désolé si la question a déjà été posée.
> 
> Vous tirez à combien d'exemplaires environ ?


8000 me semble :espionindustriel:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> 8000 me semble :espionindustriel:


 ::blink:: 
nan, ça me paraît bien peu.

----------


## Ragondin

> nan, ça me paraît bien peu.


ça c'est selon la police, selon les manifestants c'est 30 000. Encore une guerre des chiffres  :^_^:

----------


## jofission

Ayait j'ai lu le dossier de Boulon sur l'art dans les JV.

Intéressant mais tout ça pour dire qu'on s'en fout, l'intérêt étant de prendre son panard ! ::):

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Est-ce que la rédac fait agence matrimoniale ?

----------


## Pen²

On peut vraiment recevoir Canard PC en Chine (comme le laisse entendre cette page) ?

Si oui, il y a beaucoup d'abonnée en Chine? 
Canard PC en Chine c'est pour profiter de l'essor économique de ce pays et pour doper les ventes? 
Vous serez dans la délégation française des grands patron lors du prochain voyage du président en Chine? 
Vous voudriez pas faire un dessin sur le Tibet, juste pour voir si c'est censuré ou pas?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> nan, ça me paraît bien peu.


http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=13766

hop taggle mdr

Question: le forum a changé ou je suis encore plus abruti qu'hier?

----------


## Athmos

plus de 1000 connectés, on frite grave le record là.

----------


## Murne

> plus de 1000 connectés, on frite grave le record là.


Oula oui impressionnant ! Bravo, c'est presque autant que sur ma page ID Steam.  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

> http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=13766
> 
> hop taggle mdr




Oui mais c'était une erreur, heureusement qu'on tire plus que 8000 exemplaires...

----------


## Snowman

Qui a fait les photomontages du dossier "le jeu vidéo est-il un art ?" ?

----------


## spongebong

> je suis encore plus abruti qu'hier?


oui et ainsi de suite.

----------


## b0b0

> Qui a fait les photomontages du dossier "le jeu vidéo est-il un art ?" ?





Zoulou, ils sont bof bof t'as vu ? :mauvaise foie:

----------


## Snowman

Non si je demandais c'est justement parce que je les trouve très réussi, surtout la parodie du Marilyn de Warhol avec Pikachu.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Envoyé par DakuTenshi
> 
> http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=13766
> 
> hop taggle mdr
> 
> 
> Oui mais c'était une erreur, heureusement qu'on tire plus que 8000 exemplaires...


@DakuTenshi : hop, toi taggle !!! PDTR :B): 

@El Gringo : si tu pouvais donner une approximation... (histoire de claquer moins con ::P: )

----------


## Guest

> @DakuTenshi : hop, toi taggle !!! PDTR
> 
> @El Gringo : si tu pouvais donner une approximation... (histoire de claquer moins con)


Environ plus de 8000, d'après mes sources.

----------


## Djal

> Environ plus de 8000, d'après mes sources.


8000 mises en places, (avec 10% vendus) c'est une grande reussite commerciale :KenKutaragi:

----------


## Goji

Canard PC est vendu jusque sur les aires d'autoroute, alors respect t'entends ?

----------


## Djal

> Canard PC est vendu jusque sur les aires d'autoroute, alors respect t'entends ?


Normal y a jamais de PQ dans les toilettes d'autoroute

----------


## Ragondin

> :mauvaise foie:


T'as trop bu pour l'avoir en si mauvais état?  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

> T'as trop bu pour l'avoir en si mauvais état?


 ::): Ouais bon voilà quoi

----------


## El Gringo

Je me rappele plus à combien on tire mais je crois que quelqu'un a rapporté avoir acheté son CPC sur une aire d'autoroute récemment. Voilà.

----------


## Snowman

> Je me rappele plus à combien on tire.


Ça dépend le poids de ce que vous voulez soulever :humoursubtil:

----------


## bigxtra

Vous avez envisagé d'embaucher un marabout pour lever la malédiction qui pèse sur tof.canadplus ?




> Je me rappele plus à combien on tire mais je crois que quelqu'un a rapporté avoir acheté son CPC sur une aire d'autoroute récemment. Voilà.


Quand je rentre chez mes vieux, j'ai aucune peine à le trouver au bar/tabac/presse du village (1400 pelés). Ça tire à mort chez Canard PC !  :;):

----------


## Alchie

Va falloir envisager d'envoyer une petite escouade pour faire comprendre à mon buraliste du coin que c'est MAL d'arrêter de vendre Canard. Heureusement, l'autre buraliste du coin (oui, chez moi j'ai deux coins, eh ouais mec) le reçoit toujours, manquerait plus que ça, et j'ai acheté le dernier hier. Lui aussi va falloir lui caresser un peu les rotules au marteau pour qu'il stocke un peu plus.

En tous cas ça fait plaisir pour le Coincoin, pas d'invendus en fin de mois. Youpi, dansons nus tous ensemble en chantant des chansons populaires serbes et enduisons nous d'huile d'arachide.

----------


## Guest

> Je me rappele plus à combien on tire


50 la pipe, 100 toute la nuit ?

----------


## elkoo

> Je me rappele plus à combien on tire


Tout le monde est bourré du coup ça part en 'touze  ::o: 
: pompeurdevanne:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Où en est l'OPA annoncée par EA sur CPC ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Où en est l'OPA annoncée par EA sur CPC ?


Elle pourrait pas réussir sauf si Gandhi lâche l'affaire.
Ah mais tiens, je me dis... Gandhi, ils sont OPAables, eux, nan ?

[Et là, je prie pour le fait de ne pas être totalement à côté de la plaque. Amen.]

----------


## Sk-flown

> Où en est l'OPA annoncée par EA sur CPC ?


Facile, elle est là ou tu penses mon canard.

 ::o:

----------


## flall

Ha ha ha Grrrr !!!
C'est un bizutage ? C'est ça ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

S'inscrire pour améliorer le référencement de ses potes, c'est mal.

----------


## flall

Attention.

Connaissez vous le fishing par courrier postal ?
Je viens d'en être victime.
En effet, hier, j'ai reçu dans ma boite aux lettres un courrier provenant soit disant de CPC.
Papier à en tête parfait, etc...
Ce courrier m'informait que mon abonnement à CPC arrivait à son terme d'ici deux numéros et qu'il fallait donc le renouvelé.
Deux solutions étaient alors proposées pour le renouvellement.
1°) par courrier en envoyant son n° de carte bleu (moi je suis pas con, je donne jamais mon n°)
2°) en me connectant au site. Et c'est là que ca commence à être interessant.
Je ne me suis aperçu de la supercherie qu'après. J'ai donc pris contact immédiatement avec ma banque afin de bloquer la transaction.
Ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille c'est que sur le site de canard PC officiel, l'icone qui apparait dans l'onglet représente un lapin rose avec les oreilles en l'air alors que sur le site sur lequel j'étais invité à me réabonner, cet icone représentait un lapin rose sans oreilles. De plus, la dernière news de ce site date du 02/11/2005. Mais encore, dans la rubrique "les gens" El_gringo ne figure pas.
Autant de petits signes qui ne trompent pas.

Merci à CPC d'engager les actions nécessaires afin de faire cesser les agisments de ces personnes peu scrupuleuses.

----------


## O.Boulon

> je suis Michel BOKOUDSOUS


Ce qui n'a pas vraiment d'importance et ne t'empêche pas d'avoir collé un bon poste inutile et pas en rapport avec le sujet pour faire connaître ta team.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille c'est que sur le site de canard PC officiel, l'icone qui apparait dans l'onglet représente un lapin rose avec les oreilles en l'air alors que sur le site sur lequel j'étais invité à me réabonner, cet icone représentait un lapin rose sans oreilles. De plus, la dernière news de ce site date du 02/11/2005. Mais encore, dans la rubrique "les gens" El_gringo ne figure pas.
> Autant de petits signes qui ne trompent pas.
> 
> Merci à CPC d'engager les actions nécessaires afin de faire cesser les agisments de ces personnes peu scrupuleuses.


Tu parles de ça ?

Vu que cette page est liée depuis la home, je dirais plutôt qu'elle n'a pas été migrée depuis la première version du site (pourquoi d'ailleurs ?)

----------


## flall

> Ce qui n'a pas vraiment d'importance et ne t'empêche pas d'avoir collé un bon poste inutile et pas en rapport avec le sujet pour faire connaître ta team.


:&#39;( Je suis désolé. Je ne voulais pas faire connaitre ma team vu qu'on est nuls, qu'on recrute pas, qu'on fait très peu de match et que ....



> Tu parles de ça ?
> 
> Vu que cette page est liée depuis la home, je dirais plutôt qu'elle n'a pas été migrée depuis la première version du site (pourquoi d'ailleurs ?)


C'était une blague :/

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca me dérange pas, mais poste ça dans le topic des teams ou des jeux pratiqués... Pas sur un truc en rapport avec le mag.

----------


## Grestok

C'est ici pour parler des teams  ::blink:: 


"Non DTC !"......Ah ok alors !  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> :&#39;( Je suis désolé. Je ne voulais pas faire connaitre ma team vu qu'on est nuls, qu'on recrute pas, qu'on fait très peu de match et que...


Bah pleure pas Calimero. Il en a pas contre toi Boulon, c'est juste qu'il est méchant (plus que Gargamel, tu te rends compte?)

Au fait, vous comptez laisser le système d'abonnements sur le vieux canardpc.com ou vous allez le transférer sur canardplus.com et enterrer une bonne fois pour toutes l'ancien site ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Si un membre devait choisir une classe dans TF2 qui le ressemble le plus (mais pas que physiquement), ce serait qui ?

Par exemple Boulon serait le Heavy ?
Zoulou le Scout ?

----------


## Guest

Slip ou caleçon ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tanga pour tout le monde, string ficelle importé du Brésil pour Sonia.

----------


## Arseur

Y a eu un sondage, pour cette question, dans l'temps.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Slip ou caleçon ?


Si tu veux.

Alors en fait je prépare une création graphique avec le fond d'écran de team fortress avec chaque perso qui a le visage d'un membre de la rédac'.

Voilà.

----------


## Guest

N'empêche, on a répondu à ma question avant la tienne.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> N'empêche, on a répondu à ma question avant la tienne.


"Oni-Oni, ou quand l'humour ne suffit pas."

----------


## Guest

Et toc, nananananèreuh.

Sinon Boulon il ressemble au Pyro, si tu veux tout savoir.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Tanga pour tout le monde, string ficelle importé du Brésil pour Sonia.


Pics or it didn't happend  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

Des fois, vous avez pas envie d'épingler ces fainéants de fan de Dragonforce à un mur ?

----------


## Goji

J'aimerais rapidement revenir à la sérieuse affaire de la "Pizza cornichons/ananas", qui secoue la communauté entière depuis son apparition remarquée lors d'une preview de L4D, et risque d'alerter sous peu le Pentagone : l'on voit entre un filet de mozarella fondu et une tâche de gras, un commentaire enthousiaste allant jusqu'à parler de la meilleure expérience métaphysique ever-ever, comparable à l'absorption d'une centaine de petits psilos ayant marinés dans un rhum arrangé façon rastafaraï, le tout saupoudré de farine issue du commerce équitable avec la Colombie.
A moins qu'il ne s'agisse de la meilleure expérience vidéo-ludique mais franchement, j'en doute, le gras est retors mais pas à ce point.
Tout ça pour dire, sur la page de droite, sous la pizza, c'est du bolo ou un vrai texte ?

----------


## Djal

Je pense que c'est un vrai texte qu'un de ces hippies s'est fait chier à pondre et qui a purement et simplement été saboté par ses collègues jaloux du talent du bonhomme. Je pense que le dindon de la farce n'a découvert la pizza que par hasard après publication.

Et pourrir le travail d'un collègue pour le plaisir de la blague c'est juste du génie.

----------


## kharsneg

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'expliquer la différence entre Darth Vader et Dark Vador ?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Goji

La même qu'entre Serval et Wolverine  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> La même qu'entre Serval et Wolverine


Depuis un moment ils sont revenus à wolverine quand même  ::P: 

Darth vader VO, dark vador VF (je trouve ca débile de changer des noms mais bon...)

----------


## b0b0

Pourquoi zoulou est si nul à TF2 ?

----------


## Pelomar

Toi aussi tu jouerais mal avec une burne greffé sur les mains.

----------


## El Gringo

> Pourquoi zoulou est si nul à TF2 ?


Je n'ai pas la réponse, mais notez que l'on peut remplacer "à TF2" par "dans la vie". Très classe la signature sinon  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> Je n'ai pas la réponse, mais notez que l'on peut remplacer "à TF2" par "dans la vie". Très classe la signature sinon



merci  :B): 


Je pense que je peux rajouter du monde dans ma sign, ça lui fera la bite (ou plutôt le cul)

----------


## kharsneg

> Depuis un moment ils sont revenus à wolverine quand même 
> 
> Darth vader VO, dark vador VF (je trouve ca débile de changer des noms mais bon...)


Ouais Serval je ne l'ai vu que dans les comics que mon pôpa cache dans son coffre fort.
Mais ça semble bizarre, si Dark Vador c'est en VF pourquoi un anglicisme ?

Enfin bon j'vais pas me plaindre, maintenant il nous l'aurait appelé Anathole Marcheciel (le père de Lucien)

----------


## Zepolak

> Enfin bon j'vais pas me plaindre, maintenant il nous l'aurait appelé Anathole Marcheciel (le père de Lucien)



 ::sad:: 
Ç'aurait pourtant été tellement classe...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Depuis un moment ils sont revenus à wolverine quand même


Ils sont repassés à Wolverine quand Panini a récupéré la publication des comics Marvel en France parce que "Serval" est un nom déposé par Semic... Et que "Le Glouton", c'aurait été ridicule  :^_^:

----------


## Goji

Putain j'ai vu la bande-annonce de _Wolverine Origin_, ça a l'air tout caca.
*Ce H.S. vous a été présenté par "Il est 9h30, j'attends que coule mon café"*

----------


## chipolata

On peux visiter vos bureaux que je squatte avec mon haleine fétide derrière vous pendant une partie de TF2?

----------


## Guest62019

> On peux visiter vos bureaux que je squatte avec mon haleine fétide derrière vous pendant une partie de TF2?


toi tu veux aller piller leurs bureaux je suis sûr.
Espèce de fétichiste

----------


## Guest

> On peux visiter vos bureaux que je squatte avec mon haleine fétide derrière vous pendant une partie de TF2?


Ah le relou !

----------


## Toxic

> Mais ça semble bizarre, si Dark Vador c'est en VF pourquoi un anglicisme ?


Ben les Français savent en général pas prononcer les "th" correctement, et "Vader" écrit comme ça, 90% des gens l'auraient lu "Vadé".

Comme "Darz Vadé" ou "Darte Vadère" ou "Darse Vadeur" ça sonne tout pourri, ils ont opté pour un nom qui soit prononçable et qui en impose, donc Dark Vador moi ça me paraît très bien, limite mieux que l'original.

----------


## b0b0

il aurait pu s'appelaer dark vater.

----------


## Snowman

Quand est-ce que l'horloge du forum passera à l'heure d'été ?

----------


## Guest

> Quand est-ce que l'horloge du forum passera à l'heure d'été ?


Quand tu l'auras réglée dans tes options.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Merci Oni. Je savais pas comment répondre sans être insultant.

----------


## Guest

Ta noblesse te perdra (attention jeu de mot ultra subtil(bon pas tant que ça mais j'aime me faire mousser(oh oui, mousser))).

----------


## Truhl

On trouve ça dans l'onglet calendrier? Parce que si c'est le cas, j'y ai pas accès. Je l'ai trouvé nulle part ailleurs...

----------


## Guest

Tableau de bord=> modifier mes options=> passer automatiquement à l'heure d'été.

----------


## Truhl

Ok, merci Oni, que ton chemin soit pavé de pétales de jasmin et que ton nom soit porté aux louanges pour les millénaires à venir.

----------


## Guest

Comme d'hab quoi.

----------


## Snowman

> Merci Oni. Je savais pas comment répondre sans être insultant.


Désolé de par avoir appris par cœur les fonctionnalités du tableau de bord  :<_<:

----------


## Truhl

Tu peux, ouais. :connardarriviste:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Pourquoi l'heure du site ne s'est pas mise à l'heure d'été?

:blagueur:

----------


## ROFZero

Salut...

Dites les gars, ce serait quoi la punition pour vouloir publier un scan de la page 42 du N° 166 de Canard PC sur le forum de wz2100.net ?

Le fouet, Dita von Teese au manche ?  ::wub:: 
La pendaison au bas-de-nylon, sans Dita dedans ?  ::(: 
Manger du lapin sauce moutarde ?  ::huh::

----------


## Guest62019

> Salut...
> 
> Dites les gars, ce serait quoi la punition pour vouloir publier un scan de la page 42 du N° 166 de Canard PC sur le forum de wz2100.net ?
> 
> Le fouet, Dita von Teese au manche ? 
> La pendaison au bas-de-nylon, sans Dita dedans ? 
> Manger du lapin sauce moutarde ?


Bien pire, on t'abonnes à Joystick et on t'espionnes pour être sur que tu lis bien tout (de l'edito jusqu'à la liste des propriétés de Future)

----------


## El Gringo

> Salut...
> 
> Dites les gars, ce serait quoi la punition pour vouloir publier un scan de la page 42 du N° 166 de Canard PC sur le forum de wz2100.net ?
> 
> Le fouet, Dita von Teese au manche ? 
> La pendaison au bas-de-nylon, sans Dita dedans ? 
> Manger du lapin sauce moutarde ?


Rien tant que tu demandes avant, qu'il n'y a que cette page et que tu précises bien d'où c'est tiré. On peut te filer le pdf si tu veux.

----------


## ROFZero

> Rien tant que tu demandes avant, qu'il n'y a que cette page et que tu précises bien d'où c'est tiré. On peut te filer le pdf si tu veux.


Ah cool ! Merci ! je publierai ça sur le forum des traducteurs FR, avec les références du mag. Un 'tit mail d'autorisation serait le bienvenu aussi, pour les modos.  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> Ah cool ! Merci ! je publierai ça sur le forum des traducteurs FR, avec les références du mag. Un 'tit mail d'autorisation serait le bienvenu aussi, pour les modos.


Dans ce cas fais la demande directe à casque (à canardpc.com) et il pourra te répondre sans avoir à mendier ton mail. Si tu veux ne pas avoir à scanner l'article demande lui directement le pdf aussi.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Dans ce cas fais la demande directe à casque (à canardpc.com) et il pourra te répondre sans avoir à mendier ton mail. Si tu veux ne pas avoir à scanner l'article demande lui directement le pdf aussi.


J'ai besoin du PDF pour le mettre sur Emule, The Pirate Bay, Sharaza et deux - trois sites en direct download, ainsi que toutes les recettes engendrées par ce numéro, merci d'avance.

----------


## El Gringo

Ben demande à casque, et précise ton numéro d'abonné stp.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ben demande à casque, et précise ton numéro d'abonné stp.


 ::mellow::

----------


## ROFZero

> Dans ce cas fais la demande directe à casque (à canardpc.com) et il pourra te répondre sans avoir à mendier ton mail. Si tu veux ne pas avoir à scanner l'article demande lui directement le pdf aussi.


C'est fait. J'ai reçu mail et PDF. Merci.  :;): 




> J'ai besoin du PDF pour le mettre sur Emule, The Pirate Bay, Sharaza et deux - trois sites en direct download, ainsi que toutes les recettes engendrées par ce numéro, merci d'avance.


Barf, une page en PDF ça passe, lire tout un mag en PDF, nan merci. J'préfère le vrai que j'peux éplucher des carottes dessus...  ::|:

----------


## NitroG42

Il revient quand l'outil pour calculer quel puissance d'alim on a besoin pour notre pc ?
c'était bien pratique...

----------


## Jolaventur

> 50 la pipe, 100 toute la nuit ?



c'est cher au bois maintenant 

perso je quitte mon buraliste cette semaine je lui ai pris mon dernier cpc 

j'en trouverai un autre à la pointe Est de l'ile de nantes 

je ne me suis pas réabonner pour de basse raisons financière 
et puisque j'ai redécouvert le plaisir d'aller chercher ma presse chez les petits commerçant 

mais l'abonnement vous rapporte plus que l'achat en boutique ou c'est le contraire ou c'est juste que ça fait des fonds immédiatement disponible

----------


## jofission

Le canard il veut des abonnés mais aussi des ptits gars qui continuent à aller chez le buraliste acheter des coins-coins ; pour un bon prosélytisme faut garder le contact avec le terrain sinon ce forum va tourner en vase-clos.

 ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> mais l'abonnement vous rapporte plus que l'achat en boutique ou c'est le contraire ou c'est juste que ça fait des fonds immédiatement disponible


Dans une FAQ centralisée par El Gringo (je crois ; je ne l'ai lue qu'une fois, en recherchant les œufs de Pâques), sur laquelle je ne peux plus mettre la main, il me semble avoir lu que çà dépend du nombre d'abonnés. Oui, c'est une réponse de normand. 

Avec peu d'abonnés, chaque abonné coûte plus cher qu'un numéro vendu en kiosque (les frais d'expédition sont énormes). A partir d'un certain nombre c'est l'inverse.

----------


## El Gringo

> sinon ce forum va tourner en vase-clos.



Tu veux parler de consanguinité ?  ::siffle:: 
Sinon la grosse FAQ c'est Threanor la cochonne.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> je ne me suis pas réabonner pour de basse raisons financière


Tu sais qu'un abonnement te coute moins cher que l'achat au numéro ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu sais qu'un abonnement te coute moins cher que l'achat au numéro ?


je sais 

mais bon y'a pas à lacher 70€ comme ça 

encore que je pourrais c'est moi qui gère pas bien 
et puis la flemme 

la consanguinité fait déja des ravages si tu ouvre une page du topic à B0B0
un peu plus un peu moins ...




> Tanga pour tout le monde, string ficelle importé du Brésil pour Sonia.


Et Gringo

----------


## NitroG42

> je sais 
> 
> mais bon y'a pas à lacher 70€ comme ça 
> 
> encore que je pourrais c'est moi qui gère pas bien 
> et puis la flemme


Tiens, encore un point commun avec moi...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Pis moi j'aime bien le rituel d'aller chez le buraliste puis d'aller au troquet du coin pour me boire une pression et me fumer une clope (dehors bien sur ::|: ) en lisant ce nouveau numéro tant attendu.

Bawé, c'est long 2 semaines à attendre... à ce propos, quand est-ce que vous devenez quotidien (avec le même contenu qu'en ce moment bien entendu) ?

----------


## thauthau

> Bawé, c'est long 2 semaines à attendre... à ce propos, quand est-ce que vous devenez quotidien (avec le même contenu qu'en ce moment bien entendu) ?


quand ils auront fusionné avec Ponayz-hebdo ?

----------


## Electabs

Lequel ??

Celui cacher tout en haut du rayon et qu'on a un peu honte de presenter a sa/son buraliste

ou celui cacher tout en haut entre les mag "30 million d'amis" et "animaux magasine", mais qu'on a aussi honte de presenter a sa/son buraliste

----------


## IrishCarBomb

A quand un Papier Culture de Half ???

----------


## El Gringo

Quand il saura écrire ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Quand il saura écrire ?


Pourquoi le pauvre Half s'en prend il plein la gueule dès que son pseudo apparaît quelque part ?

----------


## El Gringo

La question ne se pose pas quand on le connait. Mais on l'aime bien en fait, c'est juste un bizutage qui devrait durer quelques années.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> La question ne se pose pas quand on le connait. Mais on l'aime bien en fait, c'est juste un bizutage qui devrait durer quelques années.


Ouais mais ce que je comprends pas c'est qu'avant Half c'était El great Boulon, master of da video game art, alors pourquoi Teraboule, Rabot et tous les zouaves qui sont arrivés entre temps ont rien eu, hein? HEIN????

----------


## El Gringo

> Ouais mais ce que je comprends pas c'est qu'avant Half c'était Bouboul, alors pourquoi Teraboule, Rabot et tous les zouaves qui sont arrivés entre temps ont rien eu, hein? HEIN????


On les méprise trop pour les brimer (et plus sérieusement Half est prêt à tout pour qu'on s'intéresse à lui, même être trainé dans la boue. Et les autres ne travaillent pas à plein temps à la redac). Par contre je pense que tout le mépris qu'un certain "Bouboul" pourrait avoir envers toi ne t'épargnera pas sa punition quand il rentrera et verra son nouveau sobriquet.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> On les méprise trop pour les brimer (et plus sérieusement Half est prêt à tout pour qu'on s'intéresse à lui, même être trainé dans la boue. Et les autres ne travaillent pas à plein temps à la redac). Par contre je pense que tout le mépris qu'un certain "Bouboul" pourrait avoir envers toi ne t'épargnera pas sa punition quand il rentrera et verra son nouveau sobriquet.


Quel sobriquet  ::siffle::   :^_^:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'ai été bizuté aussi, rassure-toi.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> J'ai été bizuté aussi, rassure-toi.


Je confirme, vous avez vu les chaussures que la rédac' lui oblige à porter ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

En plus sa nana et ses amis lui mentent. En fait elles sont géniales ces pompes pour faire le tri dans ses relations.  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je confirme, vous avez vu les chaussures que la rédac' lui oblige à porter ?


 ::XD:: 

t'as été mon héros pendant 1 seconde

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Et sinon, il paraît quand le courrier des lecteurs ?  ::ninja:: 

EDIT:  Parce que c'est pas pour dire, mais ça va fait bientôt un an là.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Plus Que 30 Minutes!

----------


## half

> A quand un Papier Culture de Half ???


Soon ©

----------


## El Gringo

> Soon ©


Ça sera sur quoi, canard pc ?

----------


## Guest

G découvair la programassion é c supayr biun on peu fèr d sittes avek é tou

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> et plus sérieusement Half est prêt à tout pour qu'on s'intéresse à lui, même être trainé dans la boue


Ouais mais je pense que lui lancer des poussins de combat est un peu toumeuche non ?

Halte au bizutage, révolte-toi Half (fais quand même gaffe au retour de flamme) !!!

----------


## El Gringo

Nan mais c'est quand on est gentils entre nous qu'il faut se méfier en fait...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le tentez pas trop, il va nous trouver un mec qui a composé un album avec un EeePC, un cinéaste qui monte ses films sur EeePC...

----------


## ducon

> G découvair la programassion é c supayr biun on peu fèr d sittes avek é tou


Ce n'est pas gagné.  :^_^: 



```
\*preaugram pr caclulé 1 fctoriel*/
scanèf(n):
i==un
faure(j=1,i++;i<n)
  i=i*j:
ènnd
printèf("%i",i),
/*Et voilà ! chui tro 1 bos du C//
```

----------


## Snowman

J'ai vu que Lord était encore banni, au combien de vous offrez un abonnement ?

----------


## NitroG42

> J'ai vu que Lord était encore banni, au combien de vous offrez un abonnement ?


ok.

Bon sinon, à part avec sa bite, Boulon, il joue de la contrebasse avec ses doigts ou avec un archet ?

Vous pourriez me ressortir les photos de la sienne d'ailleurs ? (de contrebasse...)

----------


## Truhl

Normalement la contrebasse ça se joue avec les doigts. Même si le mot 'normal' est difficilement applicable à Boulon, je pense quand même qu'il utilise ses doigts. Comme tous les contrebassistes du monde, normaux ou pas.

----------


## Goji

Normalement, la contrebasse se joue avec un archet, non ? Son rôle de basse dans un groupe, avec les doigts donc, n'est-il pas qu'une déviation de son rôle originel au sein d'un orchestre ?
C'est une question, hein.

----------


## Guest

On peut faire les deux je crois, même en musique classique.

----------


## Largeman

Enfin à la base ça se joue avec un archet.

Ou va nous mener cette discussion  ::mellow::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Vous avez pas une section cachée sur le forum, où admins et modos pouvez parler peinard ?

Dans ce cas, faudra créer un topic flood, histoire que les modos arrêtent de saouler dans Tout ou Rien  ::siffle::

----------


## Jahwel

Bha au moins on apprends des trucs intéressant, comme Johnny Ryall qui serait eunuque.

----------


## Guest

> Vous avez pas une section cachée sur le forum, où admins et modos pouvez parler peinard ?
> 
> Dans ce cas, faudra créer un topic flood, histoire que les modos arrêtent de saouler dans Tout ou Rien


Ben si ils ont :jevoistout:




> Bha au moins on apprends des trucs intéressant, comme Johnny Ryall qui serait eunuque.


Non il pue juste de la bite.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Non il pue juste de la bite.


Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est dérengeant. Ca existe les demoiselles sans odorat.

----------


## Guest

Ah mais je disais pas ça en termes négatifs, je corrigeais juste monsieur.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Y a trop de johnny sur ce forum.

----------


## Murne

> Vous avez pas une section cachée sur le forum, où admins et modos pouvez parler peinard ?
> 
> Dans ce cas, faudra créer un topic flood, histoire que les modos arrêtent de saouler dans Tout ou Rien


Section cachée je sais pas, mais ils ont leur bistrot perso dans le topic de Gandi. Un vrai scandale.

----------


## Pelomar

Largeman > c'est Shark Island ton avatar ?

----------


## b0b0

merci hoooo merci enfin une pub de qualitay en haut de cpc

----------


## DakuTenshi

Question sérieuse:

Ca vous est déjà arrivé de regretter d'avoir foutu une mauvaise note à un jeu (Crazy Frog Racer? The Witcher? Halo 3? (ahah la dernière))?

Idem, vous avez déjà regretté d'avoir foutu une bonne note à un jeu (Sins Of A Solar Empire?  ::siffle:: )

----------


## Largeman

> Largeman > c'est Shark Island ton avatar ?


Euh... peut-être.  ::blink:: 

C'est quoi en fait shark island ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Question sérieuse:
> 
> Ca vous est déjà arrivé de regretter d'avoir foutu une mauvaise note à un jeu (Crazy Frog Racer? The Witcher? Halo 3? (ahah la dernière))?
> 
> Idem, vous avez déjà regretté d'avoir foutu une bonne note à un jeu (Sins Of A Solar Empire? )


Je pense pas qu'on puisse parler de regret mais oui ça arrive rétrospectivement de se dire qu'un truc a été un peu sur/sous-noté.


:mecquirépondàlaplacedesautres:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Je pense pas qu'on puisse parler de regret mais oui ça arrive rétrospectivement de se dire qu'un truc a été un peu sur/sous-noté.


En fait, la question s'adressait à un *VRAI* membre de la rédac !!! Nan mais sans blague !!!! Meeeeeeeerde !!!!

edit : je doute quand même fort qu'ils regrettent la note qu'ils ont mis à Crazy Frog Racer et Halo 3. Quand à The Witcher, ils n'ont jamais nié que c'était un bon jeu... mais 'achment plombé par divers problèmes (répétitivité, temps de chargement, ette cété rhâââââ).

----------


## NitroG42

Bon, personne à les photos de la contrebasse de boulon ?
Et je connais toujours pas la réponse, avec les doigts ou avec un archet...

----------


## Guest

Avec un couteau et une fourchette quand on est bien élevé.

----------


## Threanor

> Bon, personne à les photos de la contrebasse de boulon ?
> Et je connais toujours pas la réponse, avec les doigts ou avec un archet...


Aux doigts c'est plus pratique pour slapper, tu ne crois quand même pas qu'on joue du psychobilly à l'archet ? Et puis comme ça t'as pas besoin d'aller au conservatoire.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Pourquoi y a pas de news le weekend ? Normalement, les news c'est 24/7 non ?

Feignasse de Rabot !!!!

:mecquis'emmerdeleweekend:

----------


## Nouki

Ce topic existe encore ?

----------


## Faster

# A quand le prochain hors série ?

# Un dossier spécial pour les vacances d'été est-il en préparation ?

# Quelle est la couleur du slip d'El Gringo ?

Merci.  ::lol::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> # Quelle est la couleur du slip d'El Gringo ?


Jaune devant, marron derrière. 

Et au bout de 2 semaines, c'est l'inverse.

----------


## Mr Ianou

j'ai une question pour la rubrique "Jeux Online"

Faites vous un article sur la béta test de Wakfu ?

parce que: je suis joueur de Dofus/ca surf sur la vague Ch'ti/c'est un MMO francais/niveau quête ca a l'air different/vous êtes journalistes/c'est pas loin  (rayer la/les mention(s) inutile(s)

Et puis c'est un peu a cause de vous que je connais DOFUS

Voila Merci

----------


## Mr Ianou

bon apparemment  vous voulez pas sniff

----------


## Djal

> bon apparemment  vous voulez pas sniff


Houlà détends toi la rédac' sort à peine du lit à cette heure çi

----------


## alx

J'crois surtout que c'est période de gros bouclage de la muerte. Avec gros à venir sur Fallout 3, miam !

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce que vous avez prévu consacrer plus de test pour des PC portables ?

----------


## El Gringo

> bon apparemment  vous voulez pas sniff


Ça dépend, sniff quoi ?

----------


## Pelomar

Rabot prend il ses brèves ailleurs que sur nofrag ?  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouh il va la prendre mal...
Et il aura raison : tout le monde recopie les sites US.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Rabot prend il ses brèves ailleurs que sur nofrag ?


Pas sur ton blog en tout cas, connard.

----------


## Guest

Rabot qui attaque les blogs, c'est comme les petites filles qui tirent les cheveux.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Pas les blogs, son blog.

----------


## Guest

Ben tu lui tires ses cheveux à ta manière alors.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Toi tant que t'auras pas effacé le bout d'épaule de ton avatar, je veux plus te lire.

----------


## Pelomar

> Ouh il va la prendre mal...
> Et il aura raison : tout le monde recopie les sites US.


Ah merde, j'avais toujours cru que nofrag c'était français  ::w00t:: 
Puis il peut recopier les sites US tranquille, personne ne les lit.




> Pas sur ton blog en tout cas, connard.


Ca veut dire non ?

----------


## Guest

> Toi tant que t'auras pas effacé le bout d'épaule de ton avatar, je veux plus te lire.


Respecte mes m4d T0sh0P skillz (en plus je voulais le faire, mais j'oublie à chaque fois).

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ah merde, j'avais toujours cru que nofrag c'était français


Non seulement t'es incompréhensible les trois quarts du temps, mais en plus pour ce qui reste, t'es non comprenant.
On a tous les mêmes sources, sauf rares exclus : les sites de news US.
Pas étonnant alors que les news arrivent dans le même ordre sur tous les sites qui font leur boulot convenablement.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Faut dire, les américains se lèvent vachement plus tôt.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Non seulement t'es incompréhensible les trois quarts du temps, mais en plus pour ce qui reste, t'es non comprenant.
> On a tous les mêmes sources, sauf rares exclus : les sites de news US.
> Pas étonnant alors que les news arrivent dans le même ordre sur tous les sites qui font leur boulot convenablement.


Bah, y'a les Coréens aussi qui ont des infos tôt, mais j'parie qu'aucun des handicapés ne bossant chez vous ne parle le Coréen ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Au resto, vaguement.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

T'es pas plutôt un adepte du japonais de ce côté là ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Non seulement t'es incompréhensible les trois quarts du temps, mais en plus pour ce qui reste, t'es non comprenant.
> On a tous les mêmes sources, sauf rares exclus : les sites de news US...


...et Nofrag pour Rabot !

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Arrête putain, tu vas encore le vexer. T'auras une semi légitimité quand t'auras le brevet.

----------


## Morgoth

Existe-il un moyen de récupérer son pseudo ?  ::ninja::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ouais. La CNIL.

----------


## Jahwel

> Existe-il un moyen de récupérer son pseudo ?


Rah, mais pourquoi ? Il est parfait, ton pseudo  :B): .

----------


## Pelomar

Je crois qu'il a pas compris que plus il quémande, plus boulon persistera.

----------


## Goji

Bibimbap.
Voila, vous connaissez un mot coréen, on peut avoir des news maintenant ?

----------


## Grimar

Qui est l'auteur des mots croisées dans CPC?

----------


## TheToune

> Rabot prend il ses brèves ailleurs que sur nofrag ?


Ca existe encore nofrag ?

----------


## Jahwel

> Ca existe encore nofrag ?


Ouais, et c'est même vachement bien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> Ca existe encore nofrag ?


Ouais, ça n'a pas encore fait naufrage.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Faut dire, les américains se lèvent vachement plus tôt.


[Agnan]Vu le sens de rotation de la Terre, les Etats-unis se lèvent après nous.[/Agnan]

----------


## jofission

C'était pas une joke ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

[Agan]Dans le doute[/Agnan]

 ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> Qui est l'auteur des mots croisées dans CPC?


Notre maître à tous, ackboo.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Au fait, pourra-t-on avoir droit à un petit aperçu de GTA 4 dans le prochain numéro ? 

Vous ferez le test pour la version console ?

Est-ce que le père noël existe ?

----------


## Gras Cochon

Combien ça coute de faire un AAA aujourd'hui ? 

Dans quel état est l'industrie du jeu en france ?

Pourquoi ne pas mettre de l'ail et de la muscade dans le gratin Dauphinois Bordel ??? non l'ail ne donne pas mauvaise haleine, si on boit du vin rouge avec. Plein.

----------


## ElGato

> Pourquoi ne pas mettre de l'ail et de la muscade dans le gratin Dauphinois Bordel ??? non l'ail ne donne pas mauvaise haleine, si on boit du vin rouge avec. Plein.


Il FAUT mettre de l'ail dans le gratin dauphinois. La muscade, elle, est autorisée depuis les émeutes grenobloises de mai 1823 (247 morts).

En revanche, la question du gruyère dans le gratin dauphinois est encore la source de bien des escarmouches dans toute la région; son usage n'est donc pas recommandé.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> non l'ail ne donne pas mauvaise haleine, si on boit du vin rouge avec. Plein.


Enfin un truc pour ne plus puer de la gueule quand on conduit !
Merci !  :;):

----------


## Hellminster

C'est Ackboo qui fait les mots croisés ? c'est donc un mots-croiséïste. J'adore les mots un peu compliqués. Mais pas les choux de Bruxelles.

En fait je voudrais réagir à ce qu'il me semble etre une injustice. Rebuté par la sale note que vous avez mise à un jdr polonais (6/10 et des commentaires pas taupes) il y a qq mois de cela, je ne l'ai acheté que beaucoup plus tard, et (j'aime faire des longues phrases). (mais pas trop qd meme). 
En fait je l'ai terminé là à l'instant, et franchement, je le trouve trés bon. Je suis allé voir les autres critiques dispos sur le site de l'éditeur (ouiiii ok je sais, c'est pas les plus objectives) et je constate que moults (& frites, comme quoi il ya du bon en Belgique) pigistes l'ont plutot encensés. 

Alors Gringo, soit tu n'y as pas joué (avoue) soit tu y as trés peu joué (avoue) soit tu n'y as pratiquement pas joué (avoue). Il va falloir faire un grooos méa culpa. Un genre de Kameha-culpa quoi. Bon courage à tous

----------


## O.Boulon

Soit on en a déjà parlé et t'aurais pu prendre la peine de chercher dans le forum.

Il y a joué, beaucoup, la version fournie était nettement en deça de la version finale surtout au niveau des chargements et il n'a pas accroché. Question de sensibilité. Il l'explique très bien dans le test.

Qui plus est, il l'a pas traîné dans la boue. Un putain de six, c'est encore une note décente, les chargements auraient été moins insupportables, il aurait collé un 7 et tu occuperais ton temps à autre chose.

----------


## Zepolak

N'empêche...

On a pas fini d'en entendre parler de cette histoire... Ça resurgit de temps en temps, comme ça, et tout...

Bien fait ! Ça mérite +2 d'office quand ça vient du pays de la vodka !

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, mais, quoi, oh.
Pour la peine, on va faire un on y joue encore et je mettrai 5.
Et puis Thréanor fera le test de l'édition reliftée et il mettra 4.
Et ackboo fera un on y joue encore noté de la version liftée et il mettra 3.

Et là, vous aura de bonnes raisons de nous en parler.

----------


## Pelomar

> Nan, mais, quoi, oh.
> Pour la peine, on va faire un on y joue encore et je mettrai 5.
> Et puis Thréanor fera le test de l'édition reliftée et il mettra 4.
> Et ackboo fera un on y joue encore noté de la version liftée et il mettra 3.
> 
> Et là, vous aura de bonnes raisons de nous en parler.


On se contentera de huit pages sur fallout 3.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah non, je suis vexé maintenant.
Alors, ça sera 8 pages sur les jeux de gestion d'aéroport en ASCII.

----------


## TheToune

> Bah non, je suis vexé maintenant.
> Alors, ça sera 8 pages sur les jeux de gestion d'aéroport en ASCII.


Hahahahaha comme si tu pouvait avoir le courage ...  ::): 

...  ::mellow:: 


... Merde si ca se trouve il en est capable ...  ::(:

----------


## Snowman

> ... Merde si ca se trouve il en est capable ...


Comme moi de le lire.

2 fois.

Alors que j'y connais rien en aviation.

----------


## Moen

Moi je trouve ça cool les jeux de gestion... même en mode console  ::blink::

----------


## Paul Verveine

> mots-croiséïste


- Aujourd'hui le mot que nous allons vous présenter est...
- Ce mot ni vous ni nous
- c'est minou-minou le petit chat
- ...ne le connaissons
- ce mot est : *cruciverbiste
*- C R U K C I V R biste

etc. etc.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> - Aujourd'hui le mot que nous allons vous présenter est...
> - Ce mot ni vous ni nous
> - c'est minou-minou le petit chat
> - ...ne le connaissons
> - ce mot est : *cruciverbiste
> *- C R U K C I V R biste
> 
> etc. etc.


en fait, non, puisque on parle de la personne du dieu qui créée les grilles, c'est verbicruciste... Les cruciverbistes, c'est nous, les pauvres larves qui essayons de résoudre ses énigmes...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Bah non, je suis vexé maintenant.
> Alors, ça sera 8 pages sur les jeux de gestion d'aéroport en ASCII.


Enfin !!! Depuis le temps... ::lol::

----------


## Goji

non rien, je suis juste un peu con.

----------


## alx

> ça sera 8 pages sur les jeux de gestion d'aéroport en ASCII.


Le pire c'est qu'il risque d'y avoir des déçus à la sortie du prochain CPC...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

C'est possible d'avoir une photo d'Arthur Rabot dédicacée ???

----------


## getcha

> C'est possible d'avoir une photo d'Arthur Rabot dédicacée ???


La dédicace serait trop longue.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> C'est possible d'avoir une photo d'Arthur Rabot dédicacée ???


Combien t'es prêt à mettre ?

----------


## Guest

Environ 4 boîtes de dix stylos.

----------


## Athmos

Faites pas chier les jeux en ASCII, hein.

----------


## Goji

ASCII ou à cheval peu importe, il faut être ivre.
Ou quelque chose comme ça.

Putain Oni, c'est la première fois que tu me fais marrer.
Cheer !

----------


## Guest

C'est parce qu'il fait beau, tu dois être plus perméable aux vannes pourries.

----------


## Goji

Peut-être est-ce aussi parce qu'il fait beau, et que tu es plus réceptif à l'humour qui fait rire.

----------


## Guest

Oui il ne faut négliger aucune piste.

----------


## Hellminster

- ce mot est : *cruciverbiste
*- C R U K C I V R biste

Pas possible ? Cruciverbiste ? Moi qui croyait qu'il s'agissait de musiciens jouant du crucifix ...

Sinon je voudrais me plaindre de la note mise à un jeu polonais qui...non rien. Je viens de voir que ça a déjà été soulevé plus d'une fois en effet, alors sorry. 

Mais c'est vrai qu'un "on y joue encore" ne peut pas faire de mal.

----------


## Zepolak

Les polonais, c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout !

----------


## Hellminster

J'ai droit à une carte des ADADLVSMIEQES ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Y'aura t'il un communiqué chiant en guise de première page du prochain numéro de CPC ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

En couverture, en edito et dans l'ours.

Et un PQ sur le communiqué d'Heden.

----------


## O.Boulon

Certainement pas.
Pour ça faudrait qu'il y ait un procès et qu'Heden le gagne.

Il y aura un prospectus pour s'engager dans la Brotherhood of Steel.

----------


## Djal

Vous avez un bon avocat?

Qu'est ce que  " l'ours " dans le mag ?

----------


## greenflo

> Qu'est ce que " l'ours " dans le mag ?


L'ours, c'est le surnom de Boulon

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> Vous avez un bon avocat?
> 
> Qu'est ce que  " l'ours " dans le mag ?


Wikipedia est ton ami

L'*ours* est un petit pavé, situé généralement au début d'un ouvrage, qui recense les noms et adresses de l'éditeur et de l'imprimeur, et le nom des collaborateurs ayant participé à la fabrication de l'imprimé. À ne pas confondre avec le colophon. Dans un journal, l'ours contient les mentions légales obligatoires suivantes : l’éditeur de la publication, le directeur de publication, les nom et adresse de l’imprimeur, le dépôt légal, l'ISSN. Sont aussi souvent mentionnés les noms des rédacteurs.

Le terme était à l'origine un surnom donné à l'imprimeur au XIXe siècle. Juridiquement responsable de ce qu'il publiait, celui-ci était tenu de mentionner son nom, celui de l'imprimerie et son adresse, sur les livres et journaux qu'il imprimait.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Vous avez un bon avocat?
> 
> Qu'est ce que  " l'ours " dans le mag ?


Il lit pas les blagues de l'ours.



Allez les enfants, lapidez le.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Moi je connaissais cette explication, pas plus débile qu'un imprimeur surnommé "ours" :

Autre explication souvent avancée mais sujette à caution : le mot viendrait de l'anglais _ours_, « les nôtres », désignant l'ensemble des personnes ayant participé à la fabrication du journal. 

PS : Je ne sais pas qui je dois remercier pour mon changement de sous-titre, mais je ne le remercie pas. 
Je ne vous salue pas monsieur.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Il y aura un prospectus pour s'engager dans la *Brotherhood of Steel*.


WOOHOO !
Ca c'est de la bonne nouvelle  ::): .




> Il lit pas les blagues de l'ours.
> 
> 
> 
> Allez les enfants, lapidez le.


Moi je ne lis que çà. Je ne comprends pas toutes les pages que vous jugez bon de mettre avant.

----------


## karibou666

et merde trop tard.
J'en ai marre je peux jamais étaler ma science.

----------


## Djal

Le pavé à la fin? Ce que j'appelle les credits? Pfff c'est moi qui l'ai découvert qu'il mettaient des conneries dedans...  :B): 

Retourne à tes news (trop longues) Rabot.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Retourne à tes news (trop longues) Rabot.


PCTB


Argh, je me transforme en half.

----------


## gorzerk

SaViez-vous que vous etes comparé à hebdogiciel dans le blog du monde ?
c'est un compliment.

" … en attendant, on se contente du Virus informatique sur papier ou de Canard PC sur papier et ouaibe, les seuls à avoir conservé cet esprit de révolte … informatique."

http://playtime.blog.lemonde.fr/2008...ans-je-lisais/


vous pouvez repondre :
"non", 
"oui", 
"les deux",
"autre"

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Est ce que si vous finissez en taule on pourra vous apporter des oranges ?

----------


## Snowman

> Est ce que si vous finissez en taule on pourra vous apporter des oranges ?


Et dans une on cache un bloc alimentation pourrave comme ça ils pourront s'évader : prisonbreak:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je poste là parce que j'ai trop honte pour ouvrir un sujet dédié.

Lapidez-moi à volonté (j'ai pourtant fait une recherche) mais au pire indiquez moi en MP comment *noter une discussion*  ::): .

j'ai trouvé çà dans la FAQ :




> Comment puis-je noter une discussion ?        Vous pouvez trouver un petit menu sur les pages de discussion qui vous autorise à « Noter cette discussion » avec un chiffre de 1 à 5.
>  Émettre un vote pour les discussions que vous regardez est entièrement facultatif, mais si vous pensez que la discussion est superbe, vous devriez la noter comme une discussion cinq étoiles, ou si vous pensez qu'elle est complètement incompréhensible, vous devriez la noter avec seulement une étoile.
>  Une fois qu'il y a assez de voix données à la discussion, vous pourrez voir un ensemble d'étoiles apparaître avec l'intitulé de la discussion dans les listes de discussions. Ces étoiles reflètent la moyenne des notes, elles vous permettent de voir rapidement quelles discussions valent la peine d'être lues si vous êtes sur un forum très actif avec beaucoup de discussions.


Mais pas moyen de trouver ce menu de mes deux. Pas dans _Liens rapides_, pas dans les _Outils de la discu_... pfff

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Apparemment, ça provient d'un bug quelconque sur les profils utilisateurs. Seuls quelques profils ont accès à la fonction, après "réinitialisation" ou modification après la migration.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Mais pas moyen de trouver ce menu de mes deux. Pas dans _Liens rapides_, pas dans les _Outils de la discu_... pfff


C'est un menu situé à droite des _Outils de la discu_ et de _Rechercher_. Si tu ne l'as pas, tu ne peux pas voter.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suppose que c'est fioutu alors.

Merci !

----------


## Ash_Crow

Je confirme, tu aurais ça sinon :

----------


## Goji

Ce site internet est une tong, pourquoi ?

----------


## Athmos

tong sandale scandale ? rhooo merde Goji, tu te les souliers là, il faut que tu te reprennes  ::): .

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Combien t'es prêt à mettre ?


Mes deux cousines, mon chien, ma bagnole, 35% de mon foie et un coffret Don Perignon 1979.

----------


## Paul Verveine

pour tout ça on t'offre l'original

----------


## johnclaude

> Je confirme, tu aurais ça sinon :
> http://tof.canardplus.com/view/65d1c...8-51ff9c1aff23


il me semblait que seuls les x86 pouvaient noter les discutions

----------


## Jahwel

> il me semblait que seuls les x86 pouvaient noter les discutions


C'est quoi ce favoritisme !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Donner à tous le droit de note...
Voilà un véritable défi enfin digne du génie de Half !
 :B):

----------


## johnclaude

moi je m'en fous: je peux les noter les discutions. :riredeméchantcommedansl'inspecteurgadget:

----------


## Guest

C'est bizarre, t'es pas X86 pourtant.

----------


## johnclaude

je suis ce qu'on appelle une taupe! hahaha.
et sinon je suis x86, mais quand j'ai eu un statut ça se voyait plus et quand j'ai perdu mon statut ben y a pas eu *X86 ADV* à la place même si j'ai gardé toutes les possibilités des *X86 ADV* dont cette forte attirance de la part du sexe opposé (demandez aux X86 ils vous confirmeront)

----------


## O.Boulon

Et sinon, ça te dit pas de freiner sur les userbars ? 
Parce que tu flingues l'organisation du fourm

----------


## johnclaude

Bah il me semblait qu'on avait le droit à deux mais puisque c'est demandé si gentiment je vais enlever ça.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Parce que tu flingues l'organisation du fourm


Ponctuation.

-4 points.

----------


## johnclaude

Ouh là là je m'y risquerais pas. M'enfin je dis ça je dis rien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

*regarde Greenthumb avec admiration*

----------


## Ash_Crow

> il me semblait que seuls les x86 pouvaient noter les discutions


Je suis x86  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

Oups, j'ai trop honte.
Je me banne pour l'aprèm.

----------


## Pelomar

EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE 

Boulon se fait Hara-kiri, la population est sous le choc !

Traité comme un héros, greenthumb défilait cet après-midi dans les rues de Canard-city tandis que le maire louait son "abnégation, son courage et sa finesse d'esprit"

Les 17 sages de Canard-City envisage la création d'une nouvelle récompense, la "médaille du mérite coin coin" pour fêter dignement ce nouveau héros

Néanmoins, de nouveaux problèmes se posent : comment faire garder un homme qui possédait auparavant les clés de Canard-City ? Doit-il être humilié sur la place public (comme la tradition l'exige) ou doit-on l'envoyer dans un couvent prêcher l'amour de son prochain ?

EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE EDITION SPECIALE

----------


## --Lourd--

> C'est quoi ce favoritisme !


Ils ont du sucer des bits pour en arriver là.

----------


## Snowman

Une question qui m'interroge : pour la confection des articles, est-ce que vous écrivez votre texte d'un bloc et vous voyez avec le maquettiste pour insérer les captures d'écran ? Ou alors votre page est "pré-rempli" avec les espaces pour les photos ?

Est-ce qu'il faut un logiciel spécial ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Une question qui m'interroge : pour la confection des articles, est-ce que vous écrivez votre texte d'un bloc et vous voyez avec le maquettiste pour insérer les captures d'écran ? Ou alors votre page est "pré-rempli" avec les espaces pour les photos ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'il faut un logiciel spécial ?


J'ajoute ma voix, je me posais aussi la question.

----------


## Guest

> Une question qui m'interroge : pour la confection des articles, est-ce que vous écrivez votre texte d'un bloc et vous voyez avec le maquettiste pour insérer les captures d'écran ? Ou alors votre page est "pré-rempli" avec les espaces pour les photos ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'il faut un logiciel spécial ?


http://telechargement.journaldunet.c...ess/index.html

J'imagine. Ouais le lien est obsolète, mais c'est l'intention qui compte.

----------


## Reguen

> http://telechargement.journaldunet.c...ess/index.html
> 
> J'imagine. Ouais le lien est obsolète, mais c'est l'intention qui compte.


Purée ils doivent s'amuser s'ils utilisent Xpress. *le gentil bouton Modifier qui se sélectionne une fois sur 2*

----------


## Guest

Ah moi j'en sais rien je connais pas.

----------


## Reguen

Le truc qui a poussé des légions de rédacteurs au bord de la crise de nerfs les soirs de bouclage on va dire.  ::siffle:: 
Mais vus les dessins de Couly, ça a tout l'air d'être ça.

----------


## El Gringo

On écrit les textes en respectant des gabarits mais on les maquette également, donc on peut ajuster. Et c'est pareil pour la maquette, on a des gabarits mais on les modifie.

----------


## Reguen

Tant qu'on est dans la technique, vous réservez combien de temps aux relecture/maquettage finaux des articles ? Ca vous arrive de devoir les réécrire de A à Z ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
On est des pros.
Et ackboo ne se gêne pas pour réécrire comme un grand si ça lui déplaît.

Perso, mon seul texte réécrit c'était au tout debout, pour un FPS the Regiment, j'avais mis un note ridiculement haute.

----------


## Reguen

> Non.
> On est des pros.
> Et ackboo ne se gêne pas pour réécrire comme un grand si ça lui déplaît.
> 
> Perso, mon seul texte réécrit c'était au tout debout, pour un FPS the Regiment, j'avais mis un note ridiculement haute.


Ouké merci  ::):

----------


## Largeman

Pour tester un jeu:

- vous le finissez toujours ? (pas les MMO et autres jeux de gestion évidemment) 
- vous prenez des notes/idées principales/axes pendant le jeu, ou bien vous rejouer un peu en écrivant le test ?
- l'écriture se fait d'un coup, ou bien vous vous reprenez une dizaine de fois ?
- combien de temps environ pour un test de 1 pages (un recto-verso) ?
- pourriez-vous donner un exemple d'un test de jeu ?



Spéciale pour Rabot:

Combien de temps mets-tu en règle général pour écrire une news ?

(Je sais je suis chiant, mais ça m'intéresse vraiment)

----------


## O.Boulon

- vous le finissez toujours ? (pas les MMO et autres jeux de gestion évidemment) 

Non, sauf si il est génial.

- vous prenez des notes/idées principales/axes pendant le jeu, ou bien vous rejouer un peu en écrivant le test ?

Je prends des notes pendant rarement, je rejoue rarement en écrivant. Je joue, je fais un plan, j'écris.

- l'écriture se fait d'un coup, ou bien vous vous reprenez une dizaine de fois ?

Moi, toujours d'un coup.

- combien de temps environ pour un test de 1 pages (un recto-verso) ?

Un test recto verso ça n'existe pas coco. C'est soit un une page, un deux page, un trois page.
En écriture pure, sans compter le jeu ou la mise en page, généralement, c'est 1 page entre 30 et 50 minutes.

- pourriez-vous donner un exemple d'un test de jeu ?

Hein ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Après avoir porté sur ses frêles épaules quasiment la moitié du numéro 169, booboo a-t'il pris des vacances pour le n°170 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est Gringo qui a écrit le plus on t'a dit !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je parlais des tests intéressants.

----------


## Largeman

> - combien de temps environ pour un test de 1 pages (un recto-verso) ?
> 
> Un test recto verso ça n'existe pas coco. C'est soit un une page, un deux page, un trois page.
> En écriture pure, sans compter le jeu ou la mise en page, généralement, c'est 1 page entre 30 et 50 minutes.


Non le recto verso n'existe pas, mais c'est pour me faire comprendre. Donc ce que tu appelles une page c'est ce que j'appelle un recto ?




> - pourriez-vous donner un exemple d'un test de jeu ?
> 
> Hein ?


Ben par exemple, comment as-tu testé Assassin's Creed ? 
Entre la découverte du jeu et la fin du test, quelles sont les étapes primordiales et quel temps durent-t-elles environ chacunes ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Assassin's creed : 6 heures de jeu, screenshots compris, 1 heure de plan, 4 heures d'écriture, 1 heure de mise en page.

----------


## Pelomar

> Assassin's creed : 6 heures de jeu, screenshots compris, 1 heure de plan, 4 heures d'écriture, 1 heure de mise en page.


...et une grande frite, ça fera 8,50€ !



Et sinon, est-ce que t'arrives a dormir la nuit en sachant que t'a utilisé des screenshots éditeur pour le test de Bioshock ?
(combo "rien a voir" + "blague")

----------


## Largeman

Merci pour ces réponses. 

Dernières questions: 

- tu rédiges tout sur PC, ou bien ton plan est fait sur papier par exemple ?
- tu rédiges chez toi, ou bien au bureau, ou bien ça dépend ?
- est-ce que ta "méthode" de test a varié depuis tes débuts ? (Si oui quels sont les changement majeurs ?)

----------


## Guest

Ca sent le Pony Computer en préparation.

----------


## Ezechiel

La prochaine question de Large: "est ce que je pourrais, par exemple, venir te filmer au cours de tout le processus, du moment où tu reçois la boite, au moment où le test est validé pour impression? Est ce que je pourrais en parallèle prendre des notes pendant ton processus créatif?"

Exemple de note: "avant de taper, je cite, "ce jeu est une merde", fin de citation, Mr Boulon fait craquer son cou par rotation du crâne, vide une cannette de 1664 cul sec avant de l'écraser virilement dans son poing et de tenter un panier vers la corbeille destiné à recevoir lesdites canettes, et de la rater, ce qui semble ne faire que renforcer la détermination implacable qui se lit alors sur ses traits. Son corps immense exsude alors une flatulence d'une puissance, d'un volume et d'une profondeur impressionnante. Ce n'est qu'à ce moment là que ses mains se posent sur le clavier et que sa pensée prend vie sous ses doigts".

----------


## Angelina

::P:  je sais po cque t'as bu, mais je veux le meme.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> "avant de taper, je cite, "ce jeu est une merde", fin de citation, Mr Boulon fait craquer son cou par rotation du crâne, vide une cannette de 1664 cul sec avant de l'écraser virilement dans son poing et de tenter un panier vers la corbeille destiné à recevoir lesdites canettes, et de la rater, ce qui semble ne faire que renforcer la détermination implacable qui se lit alors sur ses traits. Son corps immense exsude alors une flatulence d'une puissance, d'un volume et d'une profondeur impressionnante. Ce n'est qu'à ce moment là que ses mains se posent sur le clavier et que sa pensée prend vie sous ses doigts".


C'est beau, j'en pleurerais.
:&#39;(

----------


## gng02

Allez vous mettre des lunettes 3d pour trackmania nation forever dans le prochain mag ?  ::blink::  ::blink::  ::blink::

----------


## Ezechiel

> je sais po cque t'as bu, mais je veux le meme.


Oh juste qu'il était tard et que je manque de sommeil. En plus j'avais joué à Trackmania, jeu que je trouve sans grand intérêt (traduction: je suis nul) mais qui azimute bien la tronche (traduction: c'est un jeu  de drogués).

----------


## Angelina

ah oui tiens! je me l'installe et je viens te pousser dans le fossé!

comment on se retrouve?

----------


## Ezechiel

Un jour tu installeras MSN et tu nous épargneras ainsi le trollage...
Tu vas sur le serveur CPC par exemple. Ou sur le TS CPC pour te faire guider par ceux qui y seront...

----------


## El Gringo

> je me l'installe et je viens te pousser dans le fossé!


On voit que tu maitrises déjà le jeu...

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouais j'ai pas relevé... Pas de colisions dans Trackmania Angi...

----------


## Moen

J'ai une vrai question (oui ça arrive)

1- Vous êtes combien de collaborateur* sur le journal papier (uniquement, sans le site) actuellement ?!
vous travaillez toujours au bureau ou parfois de chez vous (pour ceux qui ont assez d'argent pour avoir un chez eux  ::rolleyes:: )

2- Et comment va Guibole ! Existe-t-il un groupe ''_Nous aimons Guibole_'', si oui comment le rejoindre, si non il va falloir le créer !  ::wub:: 

*Mo'*
_
*collaborateurs_ les un les autres hein, je précise avant que certains fassent des blagues ''PowerLoOL''

----------


## Jolaventur

envoyer son tapi de souris de Couly à la redac pour se le faire dédicacer ça marche toujours?

----------


## ElGato

> Allez vous mettre des lunettes 3d pour trackmania nation forever dans le prochain mag ?


Oh la super bonne idée.


(au pire, Nadéo sortira un mag consacré à ce jeu qui contiendra les lunettes)

----------


## alx

Des lunettes _et_ un sac à vomi, alors...

----------


## Grimar

Que devient Georges Sable ?

----------


## alx

> Que devient Georges Sable ?


http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...89#post1016789  ::siffle::

----------


## Jolaventur

alors on peut toujours envoyer son tapis de Couly à la redac pour se le faire dédicasser ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Mes deux cousines, mon chien, ma bagnole, 35% de mon foie et un coffret Don Perignon 1979.


Tu as raté le minimum de peu.


Ha ouais et pour la durée d'écriture d'une news j'ai jamais fait gaffe. Le plus long c'est la recherche/compréhension/vérification de l'info. J'essayerai de mesurer ça un jour.

----------


## Largeman

> Ha ouais et pour la durée d'écriture d'une news j'ai jamais fait gaffe. Le plus long c'est la recherche/compréhension/vérification de l'info. J'essayerai de mesurer ça un jour.


Merci bien.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pourquoi Irishcarbomb est banni?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tu lui as donné un mauvais conseil.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Tu lui as donné un mauvais conseil.


Répondez moi.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Cool , j'ai un fan !!! :B): 

C'est parce que je suis un gros con. Ca ne se soigne pas et d'ordinaire, j'arrive à gérer mais là, j'ai fait une rechute.

----------


## Toxic

Y a des réductions sur les abonnements pour les pigistes radins ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Est-ce qu'un test a été sujet à discorde, voire à engueulade, à cause de divergences d'avis ? Vous savez, le genre où ça pète violemment et où on se fait la gueule le lendemain.

Et si oui, un exemple de test, siouplé ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

The Witcher. Ils ne voulaient pas mettre 6.

----------


## NitroG42

Bon alors c'est qui l'heureux élu (Timothé) ?

----------


## b0b0

> Bon alors c'est qui l'heureux élu (Timothé) ?


ta soeur

----------


## NitroG42

> ta soeur


Merci beaubeau pour cette remarque censé être insultante et toujours aussi peu pertinente.
D'ailleurs ta signature n'est-elle pas trop grosse ? 
Et puis d'ailleurs majuscule et ponctuation.

----------


## El Gringo

Effectivement, la signature de bobo est trop grosse pour ajouter quoi que ce soit sous la photo (ou au dessus, je préfère prendre les devants). Sinon Thimothée c'est mon nouveau neveu, il plait beaucoup à Boulon et il a l'air plutôt cool, je crois que je vais le garder.

----------


## NitroG42

> Effectivement, la signature de bobo est trop grosse pour ajouter quoi que ce soit sous la photo (ou au dessus, je préfère prendre les devants). Sinon Thimothée c'est mon nouveau neveu, il plait beaucoup à Boulon et il a l'air plutôt cool, je crois que je vais le garder.


Héhé, mes félicitations alors  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> Merci beaubeau pour cette remarque censé être insultante et toujours aussi peu pertinente.
> D'ailleurs ta signature n'est-elle pas trop grosse ? 
> Et puis d'ailleurs majuscule et ponctuation.

----------


## El Gringo

Suis-je le seul pour qui cette balance fait penser à une moustache ?

----------


## b0b0

> Suis-je le seul pour qui cette balance fait penser à une moustache ?


non

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Sinon Thimothée c'est mon nouveau neveu, il plait beaucoup à Boulon et il a l'air plutôt cool, je crois que je vais le *conserver dans mon congélateur.*


Fixed

----------


## Jolaventur

alut les nazes 

aujourd'hui cay la fete du slip qui travaille 


bon qui c'est qui pratique le sexe oral

----------


## jofission

Ta pas du muguet à vendre vu où té placé ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> alut les nazes 
> 
> aujourd'hui cay la fete du slip qui travaille 
> 
> 
> bon qui c'est qui pratique le sexe oral



Bon toi tu fais un effort sur l'écriture et la ponctuation ou tu gicles.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Bon toi tu fais un effort sur l'écriture et la ponctuation ou tu gicles.


(je crois que c'est une blague mais j'en suis pas sûr et je suis pas certain de ce qui est drôle  ::P:  ::|: )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le mot "ponctuation" est marrant.
Pas toujours évident à sortir en orale cela dit.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Pourquoi sur les BDs, Boulon est gentil, poli et a un langage soutenu, et sur le forum, il est tout méchant ?

Rabot ==> bon, je l'ai quand ta photo d'Eddy Kassey ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Bon toi tu fais un effort sur l'écriture et la ponctuation ou tu gicles.


Rabot et Jolaventur vont faire un remix du Verveine Nos... Bientôt sur vos écrans !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Bon toi tu fais un effort sur l'écriture et la ponctuation ou tu gicles.


T'as oublié une virgule, Maître Capelo. :B):

----------


## Snowman

Je ne crois pas que Jolav fasse exprès d'écrire comme ça, il a expliqué pourquoi dans un autre thread mais j'ai oublié.

Oui c'est ballot.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je ne crois pas que Jolav fasse exprès d'écrire comme ça, il a expliqué pourquoi dans un autre thread mais j'ai oublié.
> 
> Oui c'est ballot.



Effectivement, je me souviens d'une discussion sur le sujet qui avait eu lieu il y a un moment, et je crois me souvenir que c'était pas un souci de manque d'efforts...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Pourquoi sur les BDs, Boulon est gentil, poli et a un langage soutenu, et sur le forum, il est tout méchant ?
> 
> Rabot ==> bon, je l'ai quand ta photo d'Eddy Kassey ?


Parce que dans la vrai vie Boulon il se prend des baffes quand il est méchant

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Problème de dyslexie ou un truc du même genre je crois.
Mais c'est pas une excuse, fallait pas être handicapé, stoo!!!

----------


## El Gringo

Je crois que même les dyslexiques savent où est le début de la phrase pour les majuscules et la fin pour les points. Mais c'est surtout le refus de s'appliquer un minimum alors qu'il fait un hors sujet total qui lui a valu cette réaction.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Il me manque la page central du dernier CPC, du coup pour compenser vous venez bouffer au resto avec moi?  ::ninja:: 

[EDIT] C'est Oni² qui paye

----------


## Guest

Non, je paye rien. Mais t'as le droit de racheter le magazine et de t'abonner, je crois.

----------


## DakuTenshi

J'étais abonné que tu savais pas encore lire bonhomme
ou pas.

----------


## Guest

> J'étais abonné que tu savais pas encore lire bonhomme
> ou pas.


Ca manque de drapeau breton.

----------


## O.Boulon

Généralement quand une vieille blague est enfin utilisé par DakUTenshi, elle est bonne à jeter.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ca manque de drapeau breton.


J'y ai pensé mais je sais pas d'où ça vient ce délire alors j'ai rien dit  ::mellow::

----------


## Guest

Ben elle est vieille quoi.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Généralement quand une vieille blague est enfin utilisé par DakUTenshi, elle est bonne à jeter.


Comment il fait son malin lui?!

Moi je propose un duel le 6 mai 2006 à 16H, et je viendrais en costard

----------


## Velgos

> Comment il fait son malin lui?!
> 
> Moi je propose un duel le 6 mai 2006 à 16H, et je viendrais en costard
> 
> http://www.final-fantasy.ch/Ff7/images/persoclad.gif


Pas besoin de bite avec un tel couteau.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Pas besoin de bite avec un tel couteau.


Pfff cay un couteau à beurre son machin.

Sinon, avez-vous finalement retrouvé la couille de Gringo ?

----------


## El Gringo

C'est le vomi que j'ai égaré, pas la couille.

----------


## Velgos

Je crois que le vomi est biodégradable, n'espère plus trouver quoi que soit désormais...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je crois que le vomi est biodégradable, n'espère plus trouver quoi que soit désormais...


LA couille aussi en même temps  :^_^:

----------


## Velgos

Mais le monsieur (? :doute:) te dit qu'il l'a pas égarée !
Juste un peu amochée sans doute, 44 soft ball contre des burnes de lucha libreur en fin de vie, quels sont les dommages?

----------


## El Gringo

44-0
Mais mon vomi est éternel.

----------


## Velgos

Haha non, ton vomi ne peut être éternel, doux naïf.
Pour ça il faudrait que tu ingurgites des litres d'alcool radioac...

----------


## DakuTenshi

http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42237

C'est une news sur No Mutant Allowed

Vous avez pas l'impression d'avoir trop la classe du coup?

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'ai une question !

Si on se ramène avec une boite de 12 Donuts pour Boulon et des couches pour Gringo (ainsi que des couches pour son neveu, on y penses maintenant...) on pourra avoir le droit à des avants-première grâce à vos version preview de certains jeu, voir venir vous faire chier quand vous avez les releases qui tombe toujours plusieurs semaines avant leurs sorties officiels ?

----------


## alx

> Just one quick question about that PC mag. Canard PC, doesnt that mean Duck? Isn't that an odd name for a PC gaming magazine? Am I missing something?


La classe internationale... Faudrait leur montrer les lapins.

----------


## jakbonhom

Est-ce que vous allez aménager une crèche dans les locaux de CPC? Quel membre de l'équipe ferait la meilleure babysitter?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Sonia non? :blaguedemauvaisgoût:

----------


## O.Boulon

Elle a déjà tellement de mal à s'occuper d'elle même.
Sinon, je pense que ça serait couille.

A part ça, je suis ravi pour NMA, c'est réjouissant d'être reconnus par des camarades "gemmes de haines étincelantes".

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

Bonjour la rédac.

On peut encore poser des questions?  ::huh:: 
Quand est prévu le prochain jeu-concours pour gagner du matos? :D 
(c'est juste pour avoir les réponses en MP par avance  :^_^:  )


Ou alors  un jeu concours débile qui pourrait permettre à l'heureux gagnant de pouvoir envoyer une photo a la rédac et apparaitre dans un Couly strip :D (et recevoir un exemplaire dédicassé at home  ::wub::  )



ps subsidiaire-hors-sujet-mais-j'en-profite: sur la page consacré a TF2, il y a cempiternellement l'encart sacralisant le canard de la semaine.
Or CPC etant bi-mensuel, je milite pour un renommage de cet encart en " *le canard de la mi-mois* ", dénomination affreuse, mais au combien plus juste !

----------


## Guest

T'as qu'à le relire pendant la semaine de creux. De rien.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est pas la question Jaqueline, même si c'est ta réponse.

Pour une fois qu'on a un canard qui maîtrise les lois de la logique, ne le fais pas fuir.

----------


## Arseur

Le truc, c'est qu'en fait, le canard distingué est vraiment le canard de la semaine, ce sont sur les stats de la semaine précédant la sortie du mag qu'est sorti ce titre honorifique.
C'est donc la canard de la semaine, remis à jour toutes les deux semaines.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Pourquoi Boulon n'aime pas Rabot ?


 ::ninja::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Est-ce vraiment si dur à deviner ? Rappelle-toi de mai 68.

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

> Le truc, c'est qu'en fait, le canard distingué est vraiment le canard de la semaine, ce sont sur les stats de la semaine précédant la sortie du mag qu'est sorti ce titre honorifique.
> C'est donc la canard de la semaine, remis à jour toutes les deux semaines.


c'est fort logique effectivement  ::o:

----------


## kilfou

Pourquoi Nardine de rotschild n'apparaît pas dans l'ours ?
En tous cas, je n'ai pas vu de nom féminin...
Boulon récupérerait il le salaire des piges de sa "biatch" ?
Ou alors c'est un mytho et il n'a pas de meuf...  ::ninja:: : pastaper:

----------


## O.Boulon

Elle veut pas qu'on la cherche sur Face Book.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ha, c'est de ma faute ça.

----------


## Yasko

> Boulon récupérerait il le salaire des piges de sa "biatch" ?


Oui, il tape au clavier des 2 mains.
 ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Elle veut pas qu'on la cherche sur Face Book.


Mieux vaut être sur Facebook que sur FessesBook

----------


## Murne

On aura droit à un test console de GTA IV un de ces quatre ou vous ne voulez vraiment pas nous foutre les boules ?

On pourra avoir une gonzesse sur la couv' du prochain numéro ? Non parce-que bon, Fallout c'est démodé, faut être dans l'air du temps les gars, et je vous le dis, la couv' sur Age of Conan était bien plus vendeuse.  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

3 pages sur GTA dans celui qui arrive.
On a longuement débattu sur le nombre de pages et sans dec', ça a beau être un test console, ça en mérite plus que deux.

Et puis vous pouvez toujours prendre ça comme un à venir de l'hypothétique version PC qui sera forcément mieux. 

Si elle sort.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

:crisecardiaque:

----------


## Murne

Oh putain.  ::o:  



Merci, j'ai rien d'autre à vous dire.

----------


## Pelomar

Ouais mais non putain, Canard PC c'est un magazine sur le PC, c'est vraiment de la merde de parler de consoles dans ce magazine. En plus trois pages, franchement les gars je vous aimait bien au début mais vous partez en total vrille, c'est vraiment portnawak.
Moi qui fais partie de vos premiers lecteurs, je suis vraiment déçu, je crois que je vais me tourner vers de la lecture de meilleur qualité, comme PC Jeux ou Jardimag.

Je ne vous salue pas.

Mouahaha tous les râleurs je vous ai grillé au poteau tas de n00bs  :B):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Manque un drapeau.

----------


## Pelomar

> Manque un drapeau.


Non.
Un vrai lecteur qui lit depuis Joystick n'a pas besoin de drapeau breton pour faire entendre sa voix, il laisse ça aux jeunes, aux pauvres et aux cons.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Il laisse ça aux jeunes, aux pauvres et aux cons.


Alors, ils sont où tes trois drapeaux bretons ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

You've just been tazed, dude.

----------


## Pelomar

> Alors, ils sont où tes trois drapeaux bretons ?


Oni-Oni, sors de ce corps !

----------


## b0b0

bonjour je n'aime pas les papiers de monsieur gringo, serait il possible de se désabonner juste de ses écris.

----------


## Pelomar

b0b0, je t'éclate à TF2 alors tait-toi.

----------


## b0b0

> b0b0, je t'éclate à TF2 alors tait-toi.


'un rire s'empare de moi'

----------


## Pelomar

> 'un rire s'empare de moi'


Un rire encore plus gros s'empare de moi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pelomar, c'est plus "tu commences à faire chier".
C'est "T'es un putain de gros lourd et j'en ai marre de te voir flooder n'importe où, sur n'importe quel sujet et généralement en évitant habilement d'être drôle".

Alors, t'arrêtes, tu te prends en main ou je laisse à Tink la joie de se débarrasser de toi quelques mois, histoire de voir si une fois les derniers assauts de la puberté passés tu deviendras un peu plus cohérent.

T'es vraiment à un doigt de partir pour de longues vacances, on est absolument tous d'accord à la rédac' sur ce point. Alors fais le nécessaire.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Alors, ils sont où tes trois drapeaux bretons ?



(Pour Pelomar, hein, pas pour moi)

----------


## gripoil

Boulon il fait toujours les memes annonces de ban et c'est toujours aussi bon... mais ça doit etre chiant quand même...

Bon j'ai une question d'une importance extreme!
En fait comme certains le savent une prof reloute a dechiré et foutu a la pouelle un CPC que j'avais betement prété a un reloute qui lit CPC pendant les cours...

Sauf que un trou dans mon nain bonne ment c'est ... reloute ... ( quoi ? )
Alors vu que j'ai eu la flemme de trouver un kiosque qui vend cpc au bon moment, bah falloir que je le commande...

Sauf que j'suis un sale pigeon et j'suis incapable d'acheter un seul truc et de payer les frais de ports pour cet unique truc. En consequence, j'me suis dit j'vais prendre le tapis de souris allay, il est temps, mais y'a des frais de ports pour les deux... pouvez pas me glisser le tapis entre 2 pages ?  ::ninja:: 

Ou plus simplement, en vue d'une expansion éventuelle de la boutique (plus de goodies toussa...) pensez vous adapter les expeditions au commandes, disons, variees?

----------


## b0b0

> Boulon il fait toujours les memes annonces de ban et c'est toujours aussi bon... mais ça doit etre chiant quand même...
> 
> Bon j'ai une question d'une importance extreme!
> En fait comme certains le savent une prof reloute a dechiré et foutu a la pouelle un CPC que j'avais betement prété a un reloute qui lit CPC pendant les cours...
> 
> Sauf que un trou dans mon nain bonne ment c'est ... reloute ... ( quoi ? )
> Alors vu que j'ai eu la flemme de trouver un kiosque qui vend cpc au bon moment, bah falloir que je le commande...
> 
> Sauf que j'suis un sale pigeon et j'suis incapable d'acheter un seul truc et de payer les frais de ports pour cet unique truc. En consequence, j'me suis dit j'vais prendre le tapis de souris allay, il est temps, mais y'a des frais de ports pour les deux... pouvez pas me glisser le tapis entre 2 pages ? 
> ...


j'ai rien compris  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi j'ai arrêté de lire après mon nom.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> j'ai rien compris


Il veut savoir si c'est possible d'avoir une réduction des frais de ports en cas de commande groupée d'un tapis de souris et d'un ancien numéro du mag.

----------


## b0b0

> Il veut savoir si c'est possible d'avoir une réduction des frais de ports en cas de commande groupée d'un tapis de souris et d'un ancien numéro du mag.


il voulait faire son malin à écrire un pavay et faire genre l'énervay  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Bla bla bla



Envoie un mail au service abonnement ou à casque ça doit être jouable.

----------


## b0b0

bonjour je viens de m'apercevoir d'une chose effroyable quand on relie les pseudos des modérateur un dessin apparait, je trouve ça scandaleux de cacher ainsi des dessins et de faire passer des messages subliminaux !
la preuve http://pix.nofrag.com/f/0/c/1fae449d...60651a4a6c.jpg

je me désabonne .

----------


## gripoil

Merci aux courageux qui m'ont lu...

Mais c'etait plus détaillé comme question... genre...
Si vous agrandissez la boutiques, ça serait bien d'arranger la gesion des frais de ports...

Je dis ça parceque j'imagine que l'intégration de la boutique au reste de canardplus fait parti des objectifs prévus aussi ?


Sinon j'prend mon courage a deux mains et je dis que Boulon est moche de pas m'avoir lu, pour un pretexte moche lui aussi.

----------


## K-za

Salut à tous,

pour les "pauvres'' à l'étranger qui ne sont pas payés en euros, est-ce que comme l'avait proposer Casque on peut espérer voir arriver en boutique des abonnements avec envois au tarif lent, ou bien des abonnements avec un muméro de retard, ou bien les deux (tarif lent et un numéro de retard)?

Au taux du jour l'abonnment d'un an me couterait 204$00... soit le numéro à 9$27!

Merci.

----------


## crazycow

9$27 ça fait pas 15 cts d'euros avec le cours du dollars actuel?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Au taux du jour l'abonnment d'un an me couterait 204$00... soit le numéro à 9$27!
> 
> Merci.


Toujours pareil, pour les abonnements spéciaux, mail à abonnement à canardpc.com et un coup de taser dans le cul du vigile de monoprix nation.

----------


## Jolaventur

> et un coup de taser dans le cul du vigile de monoprix nation.


ça marche plus ça 
mantenant il en redemande

----------


## K-za

> Toujours pareil, pour les abonnements spéciaux, mail à abonnement à canardpc.com et un coup de taser dans le cul du vigile de monoprix nation.


Merci, pour la réponse.

Le taser c'est rien à côté de ça  ::mellow::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgG45Lvhow0

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Est-ce qu'on a une infime chance de voir Ackboo et pourquoi pas Sonia traîner sur ce forum d'abrutis ?

----------


## Guest

> Est-ce qu'on a une infime chance de voir Ackboo et pourquoi pas Sonia traîner sur ce forum d'abrutis ?


http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=14248

Un peu.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Est-ce qu'on a une infime chance de voir Ackboo et pourquoi pas Sonia traîner sur ce forum d'abrutis ?


Sonia j'ai vu son pseudo connecté y'a une semaine il me semble, un truc genre 10 minutes, elle a dû décrocher après avoir lu les news de Rabot sûrement  ::o:

----------


## leroliste

Une ch'tite question:
Vous avez prevu de vendre d'autres goodies?
Je sais pas moi, les tongs pour l'été, l'autocollant voiture, le caleçon, les menottes, etc.

Parce que c'est pas que je suis fetichiste mais un pitit peu quand meme...

----------


## Angelina

> ...un coup de taser dans le cul du vigile de monoprix nation.


Mais pourquoi t'es pas allé au casino? Il ferme a 21h30.

Bon ok c'est de l'autre coté de la place, faut tout traverser au péril de sa vie... Mais le casino c'est quand même moin prout-prout que le monop. 
(et leur vigile est sympa ::ninja:: )




> Vous avez prevu de vendre d'autres goodies?
>  Je sais pas moi, les tongs pour l'été, l'autocollant voiture, le caleçon, les menottes, etc.


Prem's sur les autocollants couly!

----------


## Jolaventur

> (et leur vigile est sympa)


le peuple demande des détails 

croustillants ::ninja::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

L-A-G-I-M-E-T-X-S

Vous avez 30 secondes.

----------


## Snowman

> Prem's sur les autocollants couly!


Je plussoie, Jofission se vante d'avoir un autocollant CPC sur sa voiture, vous allez en refaire une série ?

----------


## b0b0

et le jeux de zoulou il est finit ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Mais pourquoi t'es pas allé au casino? Il ferme a 21h30.



21h. Mais eux ils laissent entrrer jusqu'à 20h50, 55, ils envoient pas chier les gens un quart d'heure avant...

----------


## O.Boulon

Gringo ramène ton gros cul verruqueux à la rédac', j'ai de la pizza.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Chance.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais et il vient d'amener de la Ben & Jerry's.
Dés qu'on finit la première fournée de texte, on part chercher des donuts.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Trop dur la vie de pigiste chez Cpc...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tu peux le faire chez toi tu sais, c'est encore mieux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sans Gringo ça ne peut qu'être une expérience fade.
A quand la poupée Gringo qui vomit ? Serait temps de faire bosser les marketeux chez CPC, y'a du potentiel les cocos.

----------


## orime

Sans parler de la poupée Boulon qui dit "BAN".

----------


## kharsneg

Qui est Thimothé ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Qui est Thimothé ?


Déjà expliqué.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Apparemment, c'est lui

http://www.agence17.fr/immobilier/ag...pe-belimmo.asp

----------


## ElGato

> A quand la poupée Gringo qui vomit ? Serait temps de faire bosser les marketeux chez CPC, y'a du potentiel les cocos.


Ou même juste le vomi tout seul façon Flubber:





Et après CPC est renommé Picsou Magazine et l'univers implose.

----------


## El Gringo

Je peux vendre mon vomi si des gens sont vraiment intéressés. Je suis en rupture de stock là par contre, et je ne sais pas quand sera le prochain arrivage.

----------


## kharsneg

Ahhhh bah oui alors, ah bah si c'est ce Timothée là, alors là ça change tout.
Ouais ouais ouais.
Bien bien bien.

Bah merci du renseignement.

(sacré Timothée va)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Apparemment, c'est lui
> http://www.agence17.fr/immobilier/im...e/Timothee.jpg
> http://www.agence17.fr/immobilier/ag...pe-belimmo.asp


Tain ça pousse vite  à cette âge  ::o:

----------


## jakbonhom

Est-ce que tous les types/gonzesses derrière les caisses du Quick/Nation sont aussi lourds que l'idiot sur lequel je suis tombé il y a 2 semaines? J'ai emmené ma copine passer un weekend à Paris  :B):  On va voir un spectacle et en rentrant, on se dit: "Tiens, et si on allait manger un truc?" On sort à Nation (je sais pas ce qui m'a pris) et il y avait que dalle d'ouvert à part le Quick. On commande un bête menu + un burger supplémentaire. Il oublie le burger, nous file des potatoes à la place des frites et met des glaçons dans le coca light "sans glaçons". Bon, ok, je reste zen. Ma copine lui sort sa carte Quick pour profiter de l'offre menu maxi + un burger gratuit. Total: près de 10 euros. Pinaise, c'est cher le Quick à Paris! Le type avait compté un menu + 2 burgers. Quel idiot  ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

A nation, Oui.
Sauf notre pote lecteur qui est cool.

----------


## El Gringo

Ils sont super chers et incompétents en moyenne, mais il y a quelques cas particulières.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Est-ce que tous les types/gonzesses derrière les caisses du Quick/Nation sont aussi lourds que l'idiot sur lequel je suis tombé il y a 2 semaines? J'ai emmené ma copine passer un weekend à Paris  On va voir un spectacle et en rentrant, on se dit: "Tiens, et si on allait manger un truc?" On sort à Nation (je sais pas ce qui m'a pris) et il y avait que dalle d'ouvert à part le Quick. On commande un bête menu + un burger supplémentaire. Il oublie le burger, nous file des potatoes à la place des frites et met des glaçons dans le coca light "sans glaçons". Bon, ok, je reste zen. Ma copine lui sort sa carte Quick pour profiter de l'offre menu maxi + un burger gratuit. Total: près de 10 euros. Pinaise, c'est cher le Quick à Paris! Le type avait compté un menu + 2 burgers. Quel idiot


Y'en a partout des comme ça.
Tips technique: si le/la caissier(e) de votre file porte un badge "En formation", fuyez, sinon vous êtes foutus. 
S'il/elle est bien fringué, fuyez, c'est le gérant, donc il ne connait rien au fonctionnement de la caisse.

----------


## orime

> Y'en a partout des comme ça.
> Tips technique: si le/la caissier(e) de votre file porte un badge "En formation", fuyez, sinon vous êtes foutus. 
> S'il/elle est bien fringué, fuyez, c'est le gérant, donc il ne connait rien au fonctionnement de la caisse.


J'ai déja eu la caissière "en formation" et de surcroit très peu francophone, donc c'était très dur...

mais elle était tellement jolie que les 8€ de trop n'était pas si grave  ::wub::

----------


## Gecko

> Est-ce que tous les types/gonzesses derrière les caisses du Quick/Nation sont aussi lourds que l'idiot sur lequel je suis tombé il y a 2 semaines? J'ai emmené ma copine passer un weekend à Paris  On va voir un spectacle et en rentrant, on se dit: "Tiens, et si on allait manger un truc?" On sort à Nation (je sais pas ce qui m'a pris) et il y avait que dalle d'ouvert à part le Quick. On commande un bête menu + un burger supplémentaire. Il oublie le burger, nous file des potatoes à la place des frites et met des glaçons dans le coca light "sans glaçons". Bon, ok, je reste zen. Ma copine lui sort sa carte Quick pour profiter de l'offre menu maxi + un burger gratuit. Total: près de 10 euros. Pinaise, c'est cher le Quick à Paris! Le type avait compté un menu + 2 burgers. Quel idiot


Si y'avait qu'à Paris mon pôv....à Poitiers ils sont pas mieux je te rassure  ::rolleyes::  en fait je crois qu'y a qu'à Quick que c'est comme ca; ils embauchent des gars qui sont pas restés chez McDo pour incompétence.... ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Des incompétents y'en a autant chez QUick que chez McDo.
J'en ai bouffé suffisamment sur tout le territoire pour l'affirmer. :spécialistemalbouffe:

----------


## O.Boulon

Hop. On recentre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Question: parmi toute l'équipe, y'en a combien qui se voit encore bosser sur CPC dans 5-10 ans ? Supposant que le mag ait suffisamment de succès pour être encore présent dans un futur mi-lointain.
VOus avez d'autres projets professionnels en vue ?
Pourquoi c'est un roux qui dirige Cpc ?

----------


## El Gringo

Perso je ne vois pas au-delà d'un ou deux jours, alors 5-10 ans...

----------


## O.Boulon

Dans 5 à 10 ans, je pense qu'on sera tous morts abattus par des ninjas à la solde des constructeurs d'alims chinoises noname.

----------


## b0b0

je rachèterais le mag et je prendrais fièrement le flambeau, et je lancerais une fusion avec pc jeux pour être au summum de la qualité

----------


## Snowman

> Perso je ne vois pas au-delà d'un ou deux jours, alors 5-10 ans...


J'allais demander si vous comptiez faire quelque chose genre un méga-concours pour gagner un PC de la mort qui tue pour le numéro 200...

----------


## b0b0

> J'allais demander si vous comptiez faire quelque chose genre un méga-concours pour gagner un PC de la mort qui tue pour le numéro 200...


 ::o: ouais un concours cheatay !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

De toute façon c'est Casque qui va gagner le concours...

@Gringo: j'étais pas loin, je m'attendais à une réponse genre "je ne sais déjà pas où je vais me réveiller demain..."

----------


## El Gringo

> J'allais demander si vous comptiez faire quelque chose genre un méga-concours pour gagner un PC de la mort qui tue pour le numéro 200...


Nan mais y'a des gens plus structurés que moi dans la redac'. Et en l'occurence la réponse à ta question est non, on est trop anti-conformiste pour ça.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> on est trop anti-conformiste pour ça.


Vous allez faire ça pour le 201 du coup ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous allez faire ça pour le 201 du coup ?


Tu demandes au cuistot du Quick si sa boite va sortir de nouvelles cartes de réduction l'année prochaine ?

----------


## orime

Vous vous etes déja fait renvoyer chier d'un Salon ou Expo de jeux vidéo ou d'un site de Dév' ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.

----------


## jakbonhom

C'est quel jour la conférence de rédaction? Est-ce qu'il y a des sujets que vous aimeriez développer, mais c'est juste impossible par manque de temps/d'argent? Vous fixez le sujet des dossiers combien de temps à l'avance? C'est pas un peu chaud de se renouveler, surtout avec un rythme de parution bi-mensuel?

----------


## b0b0

est ce que half est à vendre ?

----------


## O.Boulon

La conférence de quoi ?
Du quoi-gent ?
Le sujet des dossiers ? 24 heures avant le début des l'écriture.

----------


## jakbonhom

> La conférence de quoi ?
> Du quoi-gent ?
> Le sujet des dossiers ? 24 heures avant le début des l'écriture.


Du journalisme-total. Mon rêve :&#39;(

----------


## Moen

> Dans 5 à 10 ans, je pense qu'on sera tous morts abattus par des ninjas à la solde des constructeurs d'alims chinoises noname.


OMG !!  ::o: 

Je suis démasqué...

 ::ninja:: 

Sinon moi j'ai une de ces alims (dont on ne citera pas le nom pour pas finir devant le tribunal toussa)  et elle m'a cramé au nez !!!  ::|:  Donc vos tests n'étaient pas cheatays.... (enfin pas trop)





> Du journalisme-total. Mon rêve :&#39;(


Moi ce qui me fatigue c'est les effets spéciaux pourris...Dring... dring et encore Dring...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je peux vendre mon vomi si des gens sont vraiment intéressés. Je suis en rupture de stock là par contre, et je ne sais pas quand sera le prochain arrivage.


Et ta couille? Tu la vends aussi?

----------


## Gecko

Une question qui me turlu(tte) pi-ne: verra t'on un jour en bonus le calendrier de la rédac en ....HEM enfin disons....dans le plus simple appareil? façon pirelli mais du pécé?  ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Une question qui me turlu(tte) pi-ne: verra t'on un jour en bonus le calendrier de la rédac en ....HEM enfin disons....dans le plus simple appareil? façon pirelli mais du pécé?


En gros tu veux les photos des PC des membres de la rédac, capot enlevé et fils dénudés ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Une question qui me turlu(tte) pi-ne: verra t'on un jour en bonus le calendrier de la rédac en ....HEM enfin disons....dans le plus simple appareil? façon pirelli mais du pécé?


Boulon veut pas qu'on mette une photo de lui sur le forum avec un masque de catch, tu crois vraiment qu'il mettra une photo de lui en poil?  ::o:

----------


## Gecko

> En gros tu veux les photos des PC des membres de la rédac, capot enlevé et fils dénudés ?


Ha voui aussi!  j'y avais pas pensé non plus...... ::P: .....OOopssss 

Pardon  :<_<: 



EDIT: rhôôyàyààà, ca va pas bien moi là, je vais me coucher hein ^^

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Vous vous etes déja fait renvoyer chier d'un Salon ou Expo de jeux vidéo ou d'un site de Dév' ?


Ils ont plus de chances de se faire refusé l'entrée en boite oui.

Avec leur yeux explosés,gringo qui vomi et se touche la couille et Rabot qu' essaye de détendre le videur a coup de blague moi face au tableau, je gaze le paquet sans poser de question.

----------


## orime

> Ils ont plus de chances de se faire refusé l'entrée en boite oui.
> 
> Avec leur yeux explosés,gringo qui vomi et se touche la couille et Rabot qu' essaye de détendre le videur a coup de blague moi face au tableau, je gaze le paquet sans poser de question.


Rabot négocie l'entrée plutôt  :^_^: .

"10€ FDP in ?"

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Pourquoi Rabot il a un sous-titre de dépressif ?

Je suis triste pour lui  ::cry::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Toi tu vas morfler !

----------


## Djal

_ Pourquoi Rabot ecrit des news aussi longues et nombreuses sur GTA?
_ Pourquoi Rabot ecrit des news aussi longues ?
_ Pourquoi Rabot?

----------


## Zepolak

_ Pourquoi?

----------


## O.Boulon

Arrêtez, vous allez nous le traumatiser et on va devoir se remettre à écrire des news sur le site...

----------


## Arseur

Bin non y a l'irlandais qu'est revenu.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'avoue que je pige mal le pourquoi du comment.

Autant "marchand de tapis", j'aurais compris, autant là. Là quoi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Juste pour t'embêter en fait.

Sinon, on a pas l'intention de remplacer Rabot par Sable, alors arrêter vos conneries en tentant de les monter l'un contre l'autre.

Ca va vite devenir un motif de ban.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ça ne m'embête pas ce sous-titre.

Toc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Marrant je comprends "Fils De Pin" avec ce sous-titre...
Je suis vraiment mal éduqué .

----------


## Super Menteur

> Marrant je comprends "Fils De Pin" avec ce sous-titre...
> Je suis vraiment mal éduqué .


Remarque ça peut aussi se lire "1€, Fils de Pute inside" mais la faut vraiment avoir l'esprit mal tourné.

----------


## Arseur

> Remarque ça peut aussi se lire "1€, Fils de Pute inside" mais la faut vraiment avoir l'esprit mal tourné.


Merde alors, j'ai vraiment l'esprit mal tourné. C'est grave docteur ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Pourquoi les 3/4 des types trainant sur ce forum sur des putains de détraqués ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'es le seul détraqué. Les autres le vivent très bien.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Pourquoi les 3/4 des types trainant sur ce forum sur des putains de détraqués ?


Hey, c'est toi qui va avoir un gosse, alors accuse pas les autres!

----------


## Kami93

Salut les gens, dites ça fait 2-3 numéros que mon Canard se détache un peu trop facilement, les agrafes ne tiennent pas bien du coup la page de couv' se barre et parfois quelques pages aussi se retrouvent volantes sans que je tire ou que je sois violent avec le petit canard ou que je le maltraite. Bref c'est un poil relou en fait.

Je suis un sale poisseux ou alors ya un souci d'"assemblage"? ^^


Ah oui j'oubliais

----------


## Jeckhyl

Nan, il semble y avoir un soucis de ce côté là. J'ai acheté un CPC avec une seule agrafe il y a deux numéros.

----------


## jakbonhom

C'est Timothée qui les assemble  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

Vous pensez quoi de l'"affaire _Ōkami_" ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Pourquoi les 3/4 des types trainant sur ce forum sur des putains de détraqués ?


Non je suis pas détrasuskcls,flk,fklds,flkdsf ksjfisdjioj fiosdjifjds  :;):  ::o:  ::rolleyes::  ::|:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Non je suis pas détrasuskcls,flk,fklds,flkdsf ksjfisdjioj fiosdjifjds


Hum, pour faire classe, je dirais que tu as les doigts qui collent.

----------


## Nelfe

Sûrement le miel que j'ai mangé hier soir.

----------


## Toxic

> Vous pensez quoi de l'"affaire _Ōkami_" ?


Je vois pas le fameux logo IGN sur la jaquette, suis-je normal ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh ?
C'est mal de ne pas respecter les artisans qui se la sont données sur un bon jeu ? J'ai bon ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tu veux pas faire appel à un joker ? T'es sûr hein ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je pourrais peut être appelé un ami non ?
GRINGO GRINGO GRINGO

----------


## padow

Pourquoi ces sur-nom là  ::blink::

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour que tu les orthographies n'importe comment, je crois.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je pourrais peut être appelé un ami non ?
> GRINGO GRINGO GRINGO


Alors je ne suis pas sûr mais je crois que ce n'est pas très sympa alors c'est mal, MAL !

----------


## O.Boulon

Je prends.
C'est mal, mal, MAL, très MAL. 
Alors, on a bon ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Alors Monsieur Boulon ? Vous écoutez votre ami, vous maintenez votre choix ?

edit: Oh oh vous êtes un rapide. Mais c'est raté, il fallait dire "Bien fait pour leur gueule, ils n'avaient qu'à produire un jeu rentable".

----------


## O.Boulon

Ferme ta gueule. Ca fait 6 fois que je dis que c'est mal, alors maintenant, tu me donnes la putain de réponse où je te carre la tronche dans le fauteuil et le buzzer dans le reste.

----------


## TheToune

> Ferme ta gueule. Ca fait 6 fois que je dis que c'est mal, alors maintenant, tu me donnes la putain de réponse où je te carre la tronche dans le fauteuil et le buzzer dans le reste.


Méfie toi, si ça ce trouve il ne demande que ça  ::mellow::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Faut pas croiser les flux TheToune bordel à cul.

----------


## Threanor

> Je vois pas le fameux logo IGN sur la jaquette, suis-je normal ?


Il est quasi transparent, faut regarder au niveau de la gueule du loup
http://kotaku.com/381846/ign-waterma...kami-cover-art

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

C'est beaucoup plus visible sur la couverture du guide officiel :

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/04/28/ig...y-guide-cover/

Faut le faire quand même.  ::mellow:: 

C'est plus "subtil" sur la jaquette du jeu mais avec l'exemple du haut, les 2 me sautent au visage maintenant (sale bête).

----------


## Kami93

Haha les mauvais...

Sinon j'ai pas de réponses là sur mon canard qui part en miette. Je vais demander un dédommagement en pain d'épices.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Au pire, passe à la rédac, ils te fileront des agrafes (et une extrudation de gencives pour ma collection personnelle en sous traitance).

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce que Union Coffee fait des cartes de fidélité ? 
Est-ce que leur boîtes sont solides, j'ai envie d'en ramener pour chez moi ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce qu'ils livrent dans les Hautes-Alpes ? Même en recommandé AR ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Putain, mais vous me faîtes envie avec vos putains de Donuts.
Est ce que quelqu'un qui vit sur Tours et compte aller sur Paris un de ces 4 pourrait m'en ramener ?
J'vais finir par monter à la capitale juste pour gouter à ces merdes si ça continue...

----------


## Snowman

> J'vais finir par monter à la capitale juste pour gouter à ces merdes si ça continue...


J'ai pris le prétexte d'aller voir une copine mais en fait c'est juste pour aller là-bas.

----------


## alx

A quelle réduc Boulon a-t-il droit chez Union Coffee, maintenant ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> J'ai pris le prétexte d'aller voir une copine mais en fait c'est juste pour aller là-bas.


Arg, j'vais devoir proposer à ma femme qu'on aille passer un week end chez sa mère.
Elle va trouver ça louche, mais si je lui fais croire que je m'eclipse pendant deux heures parce que j'ai une maitresse sur Paris, ça peut peut être marcher.

----------


## Toxic

> Est ce que quelqu'un qui vit sur Tours et compte aller sur Paris un de ces 4 pourrait m'en ramener ?


Ca voyage super mal les donuts, j'en avais ramené une boîte d'Espagne, ils sont arrivés en piteux état  ::|:

----------


## Snowman

Ah merde, s'ils pouvaient survivre le temps d'un Paris/ Lille ça m'arrangerait.

----------


## le faucheur

Les serveur de Canard PC utilise combien de parts ?

----------


## El Gringo

Des parts à 150€ FDPin et on en parle plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je ne sais pas si c'est l'endroit pour ce genre de question, mais à quand un reportage sur Dragon Age ??
Il n'est pas prévu pour fin 2008 ? Oui mi-2009 aussi, ça marche pareil...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Quand les poules auront des seins.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Que répondre à tant d'impertinence à part:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Quand les poules auront des seins.




(la poule originale était un peu trop... poule, quoi). Désolé.

 C'est la première fois que je mange des points *émotion* maintenant je peux poster sans complexes dans le topic à b0b0...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain c'est malheureux ces images de lapin malencontreusement égaré sur ton superbe cliché...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je tiens pas particulièrement à me faire ban  :;): .

----------


## crazycow

Au vu de la place accordée aux test consoles dans canard pc...à quand un canard console?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

Genre 3 pages sur GTA c'est pas déjà assez, soustrais-toi à mon regard et fuis (sauve-toi pendant que les intégristes t'ont pas encore vu !).

----------


## crazycow

> Genre 3 pages sur GTA c'est pas déjà assez,


Non.

----------


## jofission

> Je plussoie, Jofission se vante d'avoir un autocollant CPC sur sa voiture, vous allez en refaire une série ?



J'avais. L'autocollant est parti à la casse en même temps que la caisse. ::ninja::

----------


## Snowman

Raison de plus pour en refaire une série  ::lol::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Raison de plus pour en refaire une série


Ou d'acheter la voiture de JoFission

----------


## Manu

Je change de sujet mais en restant dans les questions concernant le mag. 

J'ai lu dans un magazine moto de ce mois-ci qu'une réforme assez rude des subventions à la Presse était prévue d'ici 2010, genre suppression des aides pour l'expédition et ciao à la TVA réduite. 
Est-ce que vous en avez eu vent ou est-ce que c'est un gros pipeau polémique ? 
Dans quelle mesure ça va affecter notre canard adoré ? Pas trop j'espère. (oui je fais le lèche-cul, j'ai eu votre message d'anniversaire, mais je suis déçu y'a pas de grenades d'autodéfense dans la boutique et je suis déjà abonné)

Vous allez réhausser l'abonnement et le prix de vente en kiosque pour amortir la hausse des charges ?

----------


## Reguen

> Je change de sujet mais en restant dans les questions concernant le mag. 
> 
> J'ai lu dans un magazine moto de ce mois-ci qu'une réforme assez rude des subventions à la Presse était prévue d'ici 2010, genre suppression des aides pour l'expédition et ciao à la TVA réduite. 
> Est-ce que vous en avez eu vent ou est-ce que c'est un gros pipeau polémique ? 
> Dans quelle mesure ça va affecter notre canard adoré ? Pas trop j'espère. (oui je fais le lèche-cul, j'ai eu votre message d'anniversaire, mais je suis déçu y'a pas de grenades d'autodéfense dans la boutique et je suis déjà abonné)
> 
> Vous allez réhausser l'abonnement et le prix de vente en kiosque pour amortir la hausse des charges ?


Merci, grâce à toi le prochain numéro sera à 4,50€, en prévision   ::):

----------


## Largeman

Est-ce que le projet de Fishbone avance ? On ne le voit plus signer dans le mag', il bosse à plein temps sur la Canard TV ?

Peut-on rêver d'une première Canard TV avant le début de l'été ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Au vu de la place accordée aux test consoles dans canard pc...à quand un canard console?


Le jour où t'auras la thune de te payer 2 abonnements

----------


## alx

> Le jour où t'auras la thune de te payer 2 abonnements


Moi je serai partant. Et un Canard Mac, aussi : 64 pages où _on_ se fait traîner dans la boue, deux fois par mois.

EDIT : ouais t'as raison pourquoi se faire chier, y'a le forum pour ça...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Moi je serai partant. Et un Canard Mac, aussi : *64 pages où se fait traîner dans la boue*, deux fois par mois.


Garde ta thune pour te payer des cours de français va  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Canard Tondeuses Magazine, ça pourrait le faire aussi.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

A quand le prochain Hors Série ?

----------


## flbl

J'ai une rumeur à faire mettre en terrine: est il avéré que Boulon s'est fait péter le Q ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

On peut dire ça comme ça.

----------


## flibulin bulard

C'est dans ces moments la qu'on comprend que le Q a une place centrale pour le français.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Snowman

Pourvu qu'il n'ait pas à écrire "coquille"...

----------


## Pipeman

> Est-ce que le projet de Fishbone avance ? On ne le voit plus signer dans le mag', il bosse à plein temps sur la Canard TV ?
> 
> Peut-on rêver d'une première Canard TV avant le début de l'été ?


Je suis pas sur qu'il bosse sur Canard TV. Pour l'instant je crois qu'il est en train de préparer l'internationalisation de CPC et la conquête du Maroc.  ::ninja::

----------


## douarf

> Pourvu qu'il n'ait pas à écrire "coquille"...


Un grand moment de poilade, vraiment, merci  :^_^:

----------


## Arseur

> Moi je serai partant. Et un Canard Mac, aussi : 64 pages où _on_ se fait traîner dans la boue, deux fois par mois.
> 
> EDIT : ouais t'as raison pourquoi se faire chier, y'a le forum pour ça...



 :;):

----------


## alx

> Canard Mac


Ca manque d'insultes, c'est dépaysant... Mais quand même, où est-ce que je peux m'abonner ?

----------


## Arseur

Dans ton.....
(hem)

Non c'était juste une des couvertures pour le concours ad hoc.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Dans ton.....
> (hem)
> 
> Non c'était juste une des couvertures pour le concours ad hoc.


Comment tu recycles tes couvertures toi ! Stuneu honte !


P'tain je devrais faire pareil !  ::w00t::

----------


## Arseur

Ouais bin le monsieur il avait qu'à pas parler ce Canard Mac, ça m'a fait penser à ma vieille couv... :nostalgie:  ::cry::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Dans ton.....
> (hem)
> 
> Non c'était juste une des couvertures pour le concours ad hoc.


Ouais et bien j'en connais en ce moment que je ne citerai pas qui devraient apprendre à faire de belles couv, aérés comme çà, en plus de deux couleurs...

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

peuxt'on envoyer son tapis de souri de couly pour se le faire dédicasser ?

----------


## Arseur

> Ouais et bien j'en connais en ce moment que je ne citerai pas qui devraient apprendre à faire de belles couv, aérés comme çà, en plus de deux couleurs...


Ouais tiens je vais postuler en docteur-ès-couvs. Ah merde non j'ai pas gagné le concours.  ::(: 
(b0b0 a trichay je le rappelle.)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Y aura -t-il le test de mass effect pc dans le prochain numéro?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> peuxt'on envoyer son tapis de souri de couly pour se le faire dédicasser ?


Oui, ça a déjà été fait

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A quand la ligne de sous-vêtements CPC ?
A quand les crèmes auto-bronzantes estampillé Zoulou ?

Y'a du pognon à se faire les cocos!

----------


## Goji

Le bière _El Gringo_, le T-shirt moulant à clous _Thréanor_, la Gomina O._Boulon_, ouai ouai, y'a moyen de moyenner :marketeuxinside:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Y aura -t-il le test de Lego Indiana jones dans le prochain numéro?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan on l'a pas reçu, y'aura la démo dans download du coup.

----------


## O.Boulon

Parcontremasseffectsi.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le bière _El Gringo_, le T-shirt moulant à clous _Thréanor_, la Gomina O._Boulon_, ouai ouai, y'a moyen de moyenner :marketeuxinside:


Il y a déjà le roman _El_ _Gringo_ :


Résumé (tiré du site de la FNAC) :

_Champs de pavots en Turquie, laboratoires clandestins d'héroïne en Sicile, vedettes rapides écumant la Méditerranée, pistoleros au Mexique : l'inspecteur Borniche découvre que son ennemi "le Ricain" - surnommé "le Gringo" depuis son installation en Amérique centrale - a encore étendu son empire au sein de la Mafia. La disproportion des forces paraît écrasante. Le Gringo dispose des ressources infinies de l'Onorata Società pour monter, aux quatre coins du globe, les plus spectaculaires opérations criminelles. L'inspecteur Borniche, chasseur solitaire,_ [...]_ livre le duel le plus difficile de sa carrière.


_

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Parcontremasseffectsi.





> Nan on l'a pas reçu, y'aura la démo dans download du coup.


Ok merci  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Oui, ça a déjà été fait


je sais mais j'attends désespérément une réponse de la redac

----------


## El Gringo

Pas avant que tu t'appliques sur les majuscules et les points en tout cas.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

On peut commencer par les bases : les émoluments quotidiens et ablutions matinales.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Pas avant que tu t'appliques sur les majuscules et les points en tout cas.


On remarquera que je me suis pris 3 points pour moins que ça  ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Parcontremasseffectsi.


Après la disparition du Q, la perte de la barre d'espacement ?
C'est un pc en kit que tu utilises ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> On remarquera que je me suis pris 3 points pour moins que ça


moi aussi si ça te rassure 

sauf que moi je frappe avec une seule main

----------


## El Gringo

> On remarquera que je me suis pris 3 points pour moins que ça


Et un jour on collera des points à tous ceux qui compareront les actes de modération.




> moi aussi si ça te rassure 
> 
> sauf que moi je frappe avec une seule main


Et tu crois qu'on a besoin de deux mains pour faire des majuscules nous ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et un jour on collera des points à tous ceux qui compareront les actes de modération.
> 
> 
> 
> Et tu crois qu'on a besoin de deux mains pour faire des majuscules nous ?


Cela dit la modération s'est considérablement assouplie à ce que je vois.

et pis mon tapi je peux l'envoyer que t'y fasse un gros tag avec ton marqueur ou pas?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Et un jour on collera des points à tous ceux qui compareront les actes de modération.


Y'en a qui se sont pris des points pour moins que ça  ::siffle::  :jadore:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Question: comment on fait pour retirer des points à un type qui apparemment n'en a pas, vu l'absence d'utilisation des susnommés points ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Question: comment on fait pour retirer des points à un type qui apparemment n'en a pas, vu l'absence d'utilisation des susnommés points ?


Le but du jeu c'est de ne pas en avoir. 

Si tu accumule 12 tu te fais Ban les fesses.

Pour faire diminuer ton score tu attends l'expiration.

Les points c'est une sorte de chek-point quoi.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je ne dirai qu'un mot mon cher jolaventur:

Bravo.

----------


## El Gringo

> et pis mon tapi je peux l'envoyer que t'y fasse un gros tag avec ton marqueur ou pas?


Bel effort, c'est pas encore gagné mais si tu t'accroches c'est ok.




> Y'en a qui se sont pris des points pour moins que ça  :jadore:


Y'en a un qui s'est pris des points pour ça  ::siffle:: 




> Question: comment on fait pour retirer des points à un type qui apparemment n'en a pas, vu l'absence d'utilisation des susnommés points ?


Ouais je me suis trompé les points on les retire, on les colle pas. Voyez ça comme le permis de conduire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je ne dirai qu'un mot mon cher jolaventur:
> 
> Bravo.


Sinon c'est quoi ta marque d'autobronzant mon cher Couille ? 

:aimetournerlecouteaudanslachairputrefié::

----------


## Snowman

> Je ne dirai qu'un mot mon cher jolaventur:
> 
> Bravo.


Ouaip, en plus un message sans faute et avec la ponctuation je trouve que ça a quelque chose d'esthétique, je sais pas... :délire:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Y'en a un qui s'est pris des points pour ça


Qui ça?  ::siffle:: 

(bon j'arrête il va me rester plus que 3 points après  ::cry:: )

----------


## El Gringo

> Qui ça? 
> 
> (bon j'arrête il va me rester plus que 3 points après )


Nan ça va je trouve ça moins provoc' que l'autre, ça passe.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Nan ça va je trouve ça moins provoc' que l'autre, ça passe.


Dammit  ::cry:: 

Par contre: je suis en train de relire le n°148 avec le fameux test de "Mini Flight Simulator X" et je me demandais si quelqu'un savait si les Chokella c'était meilleur que les céréales Lion? Parce que faut bien avouer que les céréales Lions c'est comme une nuit d'amour avec Gringo: toujours trop court!

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Après la disparition du Q, la perte de la barre d'espacement ?
> C'est un pc en kit que tu utilises ?


Rigole pas avec ça celle de mon eeepc chie, faut la quicher  ::cry:: 




> Dammit 
> 
> Par contre: je suis en train de relire le n°148 avec le fameux test de "Mini Flight Simulator X" et je me demandais si quelqu'un savait si les Chokella c'était meilleur que les céréales Lion? Parce que faut bien avouer que les céréales Lions c'est comme une nuit d'amour avec Gringo: toujours trop court!


chokella stop bon. Mais golden grahams c'est mieux.
Remarque le cocktail vit.C, gurozan, café et orange sanguine spa mal aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> nuit d'amour avec Gringo: toujours trop court!



Ca sent le vécu.
Fixed au passage.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Par contre: je suis en train de relire le n°148 avec le fameux test de "Mini Flight Simulator X" et je me demandais si quelqu'un savait si les Chokella c'était meilleur que les céréales Lion? Parce que faut bien avouer que les céréales Lions c'est comme une nuit d'amour avec Gringo: toujours trop court!





> chokella stop bon. Mais golden grahams c'est mieux.
> Remarque le cocktail vit.C, gurozan, café et orange sanguine spa mal aussi


Bon comme personne m'a répondu ben j'ai testé, et les céréales Lion ça arrache sa gueule aux chokella quand même  ::unsure::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> et pis mon tapi je peux l'envoyer que t'y fasse un gros tag avec ton marqueur ou pas?


Bon courage, ça fait 2 mois que j'attends ma photo dédicacée de Rabot.:&#39;(

----------


## Monsieur Cacao



----------


## Jolaventur

> Bon courage, ça fait 2 mois que j'attends ma photo dédicacée de Rabot.


moi je veux Gringo en brésilien du samedi soir

----------


## alx

> moi je veux Gringo en brésilien du samedi soir


Sur la dédicace de mes reliures, il m'avait filé rencart dans un bar à pigalle, on devait boire des laits fraise avec Joe l'indien, ben ils se sont jamais pointés  ::|:

----------


## El Gringo

::siffle::

----------


## Arseur

Tiens oui au fait, je suis bientôt en panne de reliure, il en reste en stock ? Si oui si on est sage vous voulez bien les tagguer ? S'il-vous-plaît ? *yeux du chat potté*

----------


## El Gringo

Nan, a pu.

----------


## alx

> Nan, a pu.


 ::cry::  j'vais devoir me désavonner, moi aussi mes 4 reliures sont plus que pleines.


EDIT : pas mal la faute de frappe, je la laisse.

----------


## le faucheur

Vous en aurez quand des reliures ? J'ai un besoin urgent de deux reluires, mes Canard PC traine un peut partout !

----------


## jakbonhom

Jettes tes vieux Canard PC et met les nouveaux dedans  ::lol::

----------


## le faucheur

> Jettes tes vieux Canard PC et met les nouveaux dedans


J'ai qu'une reluire, je vais pas allez loin avec ca.
Et puis de toute facon je ne jette jamais mes magazines sauf le Canard enchainé parce que ca me prendrait trop de place.

----------


## Nyrius

> Jettes tes vieux Canard PC et met les nouveaux dedans


Tu va etre BANNIE !!!!

HÉRÉTIQUE !!!!


moi aussi il traine partout et j'ai que une reliure

si on commande un ancien numero on peut l'avoir taguée ?  ::P: 

si on paye un plus ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## b0b0

Est ce que au lieu de parler de séries un peu cuculapraline, il faut le dire, pourrait on avoir un vrai article consacré à l'âne trotro, série engagé qui est trop trop bien ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> J  je ne jette jamais mes magazines


moi aussi au début c'est ce que je me suis dit mais ça prends trop de place et une fois lu voilà quoi  ::mellow::

----------


## Snowman

Pareil, je jette les vieux numéros.

Auparavant, je découpe les articles qui m'intéresse (notamment matos et "on y joue encore").

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Pareil, je jette les vieux numéros.
> 
> Auparavant, je découpe les articles qui m'intéresse (notamment matos et "on y joue encore").


Tiens t'aurais pas gardé des numéros antérieurs à 2005, juste par hasard ?

Par contre, il vous reste de tapis de souris ?

----------


## Snowman

> Tiens t'aurais pas gardé des numéros antérieurs à 2005, juste par hasard ?


Non vu que je me suis abonné...en mai 2005.

----------


## le faucheur

> moi aussi au début c'est ce que je me suis dit mais ça prends trop de place et une fois lu voilà quoi


Bah justement, les livres, les magazines et les jeux de role prennent quasiment toute la place dans mes chambres, j'en une tétra chiée !
Mais je n'ai pas le coeur de les jeter et puis ca me sert pas mal, genre revoir un test sur tel, un papier culture sur telle truc etc....
Non franchement, je ne le jetterais pour rien au monde, dusais je fouiller les poubelles pour les recuperer comme pour les vieux joystick de mon voisin...

----------


## El Gringo

> Tiens t'aurais pas gardé des numéros antérieurs à 2005, juste par hasard ?
> 
> Par contre, il vous reste de tapis de souris ?


Je crois ouais.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je crois ouais.


_Le Service après-vente selon Canard PC, attention flashback :_
- Euh bonjour messieur, j'aimerais savoir si vous avez le dernier Boulderdash en stock ?
- J'sais paaas, peut-être, faut que je voie...
*fouille pendant deux heures*
- désolé mais je peux pas prendre la responsabilité de vous répondre, faut que j'en réfère à mon supérieur vous comprenez...
- Putain mais je veux juste savoir si vous avez Boulderdash, c'est pas compliqué non ?!
- Ouaaiiss je suis désolé mais vous comprenez, si vous vous cassez l'ongle en ouvrant la boite, vous pouvez nous faire un procès, et on veut pas prendre de risque, on est une boite sérieuse nous, vous comprenez ?
- Boulder...dash...
- Revenez dans six mois !

----------


## alx

> Tiens t'aurais pas gardé des numéros antérieurs à 2005, juste par hasard ?


Tu cherches un truc précis ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ouais, tous les numéros antérieurs à 2005.

Parce que vois-tu, je suis un gros fétichiste de collectionneur et je veux tous les CPC !!!

----------


## alx

> Ouais, tous les numéros antérieurs à 2005.
> 
> Parce que vois-tu, je suis un gros fétichiste de collectionneur et je veux tous les CPC !!!


Ah ouais, bah moi aussi désolé, j'avais mal compris.

----------


## mescalin

Est-ce que DT nique plus qu'avant ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Non.

Est-ce que vous avez déjà songé à vous exiler à la campagne ?

Qui est le doyen de la rédaction ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Est-ce que vous avez déjà songé à vous exiler à la campagne ?
> 
> Qui est le doyen de la rédaction ?


Y'a pas de Quick à la campagne, sinon je pense que c'est Fish ou Arctor.

----------


## Arseur

Et les reliures, y a espoir de pouvoir en recommander avant le siècle prochain, siouplait ?
*neeeeeeeed*

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et les reliures, y a espoir de pouvoir en recommander avant le siècle prochain, siouplait ?
> *neeeeeeeed*


ça n'a pas l'air de les motiver beaucoup

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Y'a pas de Quick à la campagne.


Si, il y en a mais faut faire 15 bornes.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Si, il y en a mais faut faire 15 bornes.


Et tu crois que Boulon y va marcher 15 bornes toi?

----------


## O.Boulon

Surtout que j'y vais plus au quick...
Maintenant qu'on a speedburger.

----------


## le faucheur

> Surtout que j'y vais plus au quick...
> Maintenant qu'on a speedburger.


Il livre chez vous ? Malakoff c'est pourtant pas a cote de Nation !

----------


## O.Boulon

Y en a plein dans Paris. Ou 3, je sais plus.

----------


## le faucheur

> Y en a plein dans Paris. Ou 3, je sais plus.


Ah merde oui je viens de voir qu'ils y en a Pantin et Paris vingtieme.
Ca c'est ouvert tres recamment alors, parce qu'il y a encore un an il n'y avait que le malakoff (qui etait bien relou a trouve).

----------


## Goji

Avant on mangeait de la merde de proximité.
Maintenant on mange toujours de la merde, mais elle vient de plus loin tu vois, c'est le petit côté exotique qui change tout.

----------


## DakuTenshi

C'est moins bon que le Quick quand même non?  ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## El Gringo

Non.

----------


## le faucheur

> C'est moins bon que le Quick quand même non?


Speedburger, c'est nettement mieux que Quick et ces tarifs de voleurs.
La bas tu a de vrai hamburgers, des bien gros, avec des frites qui tiennent de la potatoes de chez Mcdo.
Le probleme apres, c'est que la chaine est mal implantée et pour les trouver c'est assez chiant.
C'est dommage car c'est le must de l'hamburger en france.

----------


## jakbonhom

Meilleur que le _Burger King_? Est-ce qu'ils ont l'équivalent d'un _Quick 'n Toast_?
Sinon, qu'elle sera la date du dernier Canard PC avant les vacances d'été? Est-ce que ça sera un numéro double?

----------


## le faucheur

> Meilleur que le _Burger King_? Est-ce qu'ils ont l'équivalent d'un _Quick 'n Toast_?
> Sinon, qu'elle sera la date du dernier Canard PC avant les vacances d'été? Est-ce que ça sera un numéro double?


J'ai dis en France, pas dans le monde entier ! Et puis il y a mieux que Burger King (enfin des retours que j'ai eu, je ne suis jamais sorti de la France moi).
Je crois oui, regarde sur leur site internet, tu aura toute la carte (et elle est enorme). Puis de toute facon on s'en fout des hamburgers, vive les donuts !!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le meilleur burger est celui qu'on se fait à la maison avec les ingrédients qui nous plaisent, la cuisson du steack qui nous plait, la(les) sauce(s) qui nous plait(plaisent).

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Quand on est célibataire et qu'on se fait chier.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Quand on est célibataire et qu'on se fait chier.


Pas du tout, ma femme fait de succulents hamburgers.
Rarement, mais toujours avec talent.

----------


## le faucheur

Moi je trouve que ceux du speed burger valent autant que ceux qu'on fait sois meme.
Apres, c'est une ecole. Moi j'ai ete elevée au Macdo etant enfant car c'etait l'un des rares loisir que mes parents pouvait offrir a ma soeur et a moi (parce que c'etait surtout l'un des rares truc on l'on pouvait ecouler nos tickets restaurant).

Perso, mes hamburgers sont fait a mon resto prefere au cote du Sapporro, mais je filerais jamais le nom ou l'adresse, pas envie de voir du monde debarque.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Speedburger, c'est nettement mieux que Quick et ces tarifs de voleurs.
> La bas tu a de vrai hamburgers, des bien gros, avec des frites qui tiennent de la potatoes de chez Mcdo.
> Le probleme apres, c'est que la chaine est mal implantée et pour les trouver c'est assez chiant.
> C'est dommage car c'est le must de l'hamburger en france.



Très bien, je retiens, je retiens  :;):

----------


## mcgrill

Johnny Rocket ca tue bien, des hamburger fait sur place avec des ingredients frais dans une ambiance sixties.
Les pailles cirées toussa...

Et pour les donut, comme Dunkin à l'air de se tourner pas mal vers le starbucks avec des cafés et autres il y a un site plus interessant pour se mettre l'eau a la bouche Donut King
Du coté de montpar il y avais un petit café sympa le Wedo café, qui a fermé récemment, qui faisait des bons donuts. Bien dommage si vous avez d'autres adresses je suis preneur !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Quand on est célibataire et qu'on se fait chier.


Non, en couple et on ne s'ennuie pas...
C'est sûr qu'il faut aimer faire la cuisine.

Sinon, Boulon touche quelque chose pour chaque email qu'il envoie aux forumeurs pour leur anniv' ?  ::ninja::

----------


## jpjmarti

> Quand on est célibataire et qu'on se fait chier.


Le plaisir infini de faire des hamburgers à ses enfants quand ils disent enfin : Tain, c'est meilleur qu'aux states !

----------


## Maxwell

Mouais, Speed Burger je trouve que t'as quand même rapidement fait le tour. Ca reste meilleur et moins cher que McDo et Quick, mais y'a pas ce petit goût addictif et ça arrive même pas à la cheville d'un Hamburger maison de 800g avec le gros steack haché du boucher, des oignons frits, des belles tranche de tomates, du vrai fromage fondu, du pain délicatement grillé, une grosse feuille de salade bien croustillante et une tonne de sauce coupée à la Harissa.
Peut-être que le Speed Burger de Montpellier est moyen (ils nous ont livré des chicken wings à moitié surgelés une fois et les hamburgers tirent souvent la gueule) ou que j'en ai fait une overdose, mais ça fait un bail que je les ai plus rappelé.

----------


## jofission

> Speedburger, c'est nettement mieux que Quick et ces tarifs de voleurs.
> La bas tu a de vrai hamburgers, des bien gros, avec des frites qui tiennent de la potatoes de chez Mcdo.
> Le probleme apres, c'est que la chaine est mal implantée et pour les trouver c'est assez chiant.
> C'est dommage car c'est le must de l'hamburger en france.




Ah tiens y'en a un depuis peu de temps dans my town. C'est bien on peut faire de la délation sur les livreurs avec leur numéros.  ::P:

----------


## le faucheur

> Johnny Rocket ca tue bien, des hamburger fait sur place avec des ingredients frais dans une ambiance sixties.
> Les pailles cirées toussa...
> 
> Et pour les donut, comme Dunkin à l'air de se tourner pas mal vers le starbucks avec des cafés et autres il y a un site plus interessant pour se mettre l'eau a la bouche Donut King
> Du coté de montpar il y avais un petit café sympa le Wedo café, qui a fermé récemment, qui faisait des bons donuts. Bien dommage si vous avez d'autres adresses je suis preneur !


Aaaah Johnny Rocket, un piege a rockabilly ce truc !
Putain d'ambiance, mais bon, c'est uniquement aux etats unis, donc on n'est pas concernée par ca.
Idem pour Donut King, c'est implantée un peut partout masi pas chez nous.




> Mouais, Speed Burger je trouve que t'as quand même rapidement fait le tour. Ca reste meilleur et moins cher que McDo et Quick, mais y'a pas ce petit goût addictif et ça arrive même pas à la cheville d'un Hamburger maison de 800g avec le gros steack haché du boucher, des oignons frits, des belles tranche de tomates, du vrai fromage fondu, du pain délicatement grillé, une grosse feuille de salade bien croustillante et une tonne de sauce coupée à la Harissa.
> Peut-être que le Speed Burger de Montpellier est moyen (ils nous ont livré des chicken wings à moitié surgelés une fois et les hamburgers tirent souvent la gueule) ou que j'en ai fait une overdose, mais ça fait un bail que je les ai plus rappelé.


Bah, quitte a faire a manger moi meme, je me lance dans des trucs plus compliques. Bon apres, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai ete elevée a manger ca dans son restau, donc a un moment , c'est sur que ca agis sur les gouts de chacun.
De toute facon les hamburgers d'une meme enseigne ne sont pas toujours bon selon l'endroit ou l'on va, il faut savoir que ca depent enormement du monteur, si il place bien les ingrédients avec les bonnes quantités, ou si il te fait ca comme un saligaud (comme bien souvent c'est le cas chez Macdo et Quick).
Ca fait pas mal de hors sujet ca ! Il vaudrait peut etre mieux créer un topic de malbouffe non ? Ou ca exciste deja ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> un Hamburger maison de 800g avec le gros steack haché du boucher, des oignons frits, des belles tranche de tomates, du vrai fromage fondu, du pain délicatement grillé, une grosse feuille de salade bien croustillante et une tonne de sauce coupée à la Harissa.


 ::wub:: 

Ca y est pour la première fois en 10 ans tu m'as donné envie de manger un hamburger.

----------


## Super Menteur

Tiens je conaissais pas Speed Burger, vous m'avez donné envie d'essayer. En plus d'après ce que je vois coté prix c'est pas hyper cher pour de la bouffe livrée. Jvais essayer ca un de ces jours.

----------


## O.Boulon

D'accord avec Maxwell. 
C'est bon mais, c'est en dessous d'un burger maison sans compter qu'on en fait vite le tour. Et les frites ne plaisent pas à tout le monde.

Par contre Gringo a découvert que sur la ben&jerry 500Gr ils sont moins chers que Franprix, son supermarché et Monoprix.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Mouais, Speed Burger je trouve que t'as quand même rapidement fait le tour. Ca reste meilleur et moins cher que McDo et Quick, mais y'a pas ce petit goût addictif et ça arrive même pas à la cheville d'un Hamburger maison de 800g avec le gros steack haché du boucher, des oignons frits, des belles tranche de tomates, du vrai fromage fondu, du pain délicatement grillé, une grosse feuille de salade bien croustillante et une tonne de sauce coupée à la Harissa.
> Peut-être que le Speed Burger de Montpellier est moyen (ils nous ont livré des chicken wings à moitié surgelés une fois et les hamburgers tirent souvent la gueule) ou que j'en ai fait une overdose, mais ça fait un bail que je les ai plus rappelé.


Mais où qui n'est le speedburger?

----------


## Goji

Pas très loin du Sphincter ^^

----------


## DakuTenshi

Les mecs ce débat est passionant mais il serait mieux là:
http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=10523

----------


## O.Boulon

Merveilleux...
"Mister à côté de la place" qui recentre le débat.

----------


## Goji

_À côté de la plaque_, mon ami.
Ou bien _à côté de la Place de la Nation._

----------


## O.Boulon

"C'est un texte assez correct malgré une faute de syntaxe..."

----------


## Goji

Dis-donc, je ne te permets pas de me citer comme ça, aboule les royalties.
Sinon, plus sérieusement, on dit bel et bien "plaque".

----------


## Yasko

On peut pas vraiment comparer le homeburger (surtout au barbeuk) et les produits qui sortent d'une chaine fastfood. Si vous aimez pas faire la cuisine, une alternative pour peu que vous ne soyez pas trop regardant à la dépense est les restos spécialisés (américains pour la plupart donc). Sur Paris : Scoop, PDG, Joe Allen, ...

----------


## DakuTenshi

En même temps ça doit bien faire 6 mois que je fais ça  ::unsure::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Dis-donc, je ne te permets pas de me citer comme ça, aboule les royalties.
> Sinon, plus sérieusement, on dit bel et bien "plaque".


Oui oui pour plaque.
Sinon, on va t'en devoir des royalties, parce qu'on te cite dix fois par jour à la rédac.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ca fait pas mal de hors sujet ca ! Il vaudrait peut etre mieux créer un topic de malbouffe non ? Ou ca exciste deja ?


tu nous prends pour qui bien sur que ça existe

----------


## Goji

> Sinon, on va t'en devoir des royalties, parce qu'on te cite dix fois par jour à la rédac.


Ne t'inquiète pas, le CPI, l'Adami, la Sacem et mon cousin massaï sont à présent au courant.
Tout sera régularisé très bientôt, en toute transparence, dans la joie et la bonne humeur.

----------


## Guest

> Ne t'inquiète pas, le CPI, l'Adami, la Sacem et mon cousin massaï sont à présent au courant.
> Tout sera régularisé très bientôt, en toute transparence, dans la joie et la bonne humeur.


Elle va être coton à citer celle-là.

----------


## Goji

Il faut bien leur donner un peu de challenge  ::): 
Je crains tout de même de voir bientôt dans le petit monde fermé du Paris huppé que côtoie nos amis, des cousins massaï envahir les conversations. C'est vrai que c'est classe d'avoir de la famille tatouée de la tête aux pieds.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Mais où qui n'est le speedburger?





> Pas très loin du Sphincter ^^


Waou de l'humour ! J'adore!

----------


## Nyrius

voyons voir si on viens a la redac avec une énorme commande de speedburger 
et 40€ et plein de cadeaux foireux 

on peut avoir un cpc grabouillé avec tapis de souris ?
si c'est le jour de son anniversaire ?

 ::P:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> voyons voir si on viens a la redac avec une énorme commande de speedburger 
> et 40€ et plein de cadeaux foireux 
> 
> on peut avoir un cpc grabouillé avec tapis de souris ?
> si c'est le jour de son anniversaire ?


T'auras plus vite fait d'utiliser ta langue sur leurs organes génitaux.
Non seulement ça te coutera pas un rond, mais en plus, tu pourras te remplir l'estomac pour un moindre prix.
Sans oublier les réserves de bouffe que tu peux faire si t'entres en contact avec half.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Moi j'ai une question !
Est-ce que dans un futur proche ou lointain vous allez vous rapprochez des jeunes que vous avez laisser s'embourber avec Joy ??
Est-ce que la relation Joy-CPC est consommée comme Elie et Dieudonné?
Peut-être un petit truc par nostalgie (comme hier soir avec mon ex)
Est-ce tabou d'en parler ??? (comme ça ?)

C'est bon ?? Je passe dans le courrier des lecteurs ???

Mouarf !!
Me demandez pas comment j'ai trouvé ça mais lui il a une question !!

----------


## Guest

> Moi j'ai une question !
> Est-ce que dans un futur proche ou lointain vous allez vous rapprochez des jeunes que vous avez laisser s'embourber avec Joy ??
> Est-ce que la relation Joy-CPC est consommée comme Elie et Dieudonné?
> Peut-être un petit truc par nostalgie (comme hier soir avec mon ex)
> Est-ce tabou d'en parler ??? (comme ça ?)
> 
> C'est bon ?? Je passe dans le courrier des lecteurs ???
> 
> Mouarf !!
> Me demandez pas comment j'ai trouvé ça mais lui il a une question !!


J'ai une question pour toi: Comment tu fais pour survivre après un shoot de plus de 10 psychotropes différents ?

----------


## NitroG42

> J'ai une question pour toi: Comment tu fais pour survivre après un shoot de plus de 10 psychotropes différents ?


En tout cas il ferai un bon newseur.

----------


## Guest

> En tout cas il ferai un bon newseur.


Pas assez de mots.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Moi j'ai une question !
> Est-ce que dans un futur proche ou lointain vous allez vous rapprochez des jeunes que vous avez laisser s'embourber avec Joy ??
> Est-ce que la relation Joy-CPC est consommée comme Elie et Dieudonné?
> Peut-être un petit truc par nostalgie (comme hier soir avec mon ex)
> Est-ce tabou d'en parler ??? (comme ça ?)
> 
> C'est bon ?? Je passe dans le courrier des lecteurs ???
> 
> Mouarf !!
> Me demandez pas comment j'ai trouvé ça mais lui il a une question !!


Euh, ouais, grave, on va aider Future à faire de meilleurs magazines.
Et puis, on va filer des coups de main à des gens [ku]'on ne connaît pas.
Et tant [KU]'on y est, je rappelle [ku]'il n'a jamais eu aucun lien entre Joystick et CPC.

A la rigueur, tout ce [ku]'il y a c'est un pincement au corps uand on voit dans uels conditions ces gars sont obligés de travailler.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> A la rigueur, tout ce [ku]'il y a c'est un *rire hystérique* uand on voit dans uels conditions ces gars sont obligés de travailler.


Admet  :;): 

Enfin j'espère pas que c'est aussi important que ce que le laisse supposer ton texte quand même  ::mellow:: 

Ils sont obligés de travailler avec des Macs???

----------


## TheToune

> Admet 
> 
> Enfin j'espère pas que c'est aussi important que ce que le laisse supposer ton texte quand même 
> 
> Ils sont obligés de travailler avec des Macs???


Des macs ???
Quel horreur !!!  ::o: 

Remarque, ça pourrait etre pire, ils pouraient devoir trailler avec des eeepc sans touche Q !!!  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et tant [KU]'on y est, je rappelle [ku]'il n'a jamais eu aucun lien entre Joystick et CPC.


Pas de lien direct, mais les "fondateurs" du mag sont quand même tous issus de Joystick pré Future.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Quel horreur !!! 
> 
> Remarque, ça pourrait etre pire, ils pouraient devoir trailler avec des eeepc sans touche Q !!!


Arrète là t'es dur

----------


## TheToune

> Pas de lien direct, mais les "fondateurs" du mag sont quand même tous issus de Joystick pré Future.


Heureusement que tu est là pour lui apprendre cette information  :<_<: 

 ::P:

----------


## jpjmarti

> Pas de lien direct, mais les "fondateurs" du mag sont quand même tous issus de Joystick pré Future.


Et dans la série, un rapport avec le vieux PCFUN auquel je fus abonné pendant des années et qui me plaisait bien. Quand il a coulé, je suis passé à J. avant de découvrir CPC quelques années plus tard. Il n'empêche, j'ai un peu de nostalgie pour le grand PCFUN.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Heureusement que tu est là pour lui apprendre cette information


Ce n'est parce que je cite Boulon que ce message lui est destiné. C'était pour apporté plus d'infos à Therapy2crew.
Je me doute que Boulon est courant.

----------


## Goji

Il fait son jogging ? :blaguecarambar:

----------


## TheToune

> Ce n'est parce que je cite Boulon que ce message lui est destiné. C'était pour apporté plus d'infos à Therapy2crew.
> Je me doute que Boulon est courant.


Je m'en doutais mais j'avais envie de jouer gentiment au connard ...  ::P:

----------


## jakbonhom

Est-ce que les rédacteurs se lancent des défis à la con, genre citer un mot débile/intelligent dans un article ou rédiger un papier culture sur le dernier album de Lorie? (Gringo, même pas cap  ::ninja::  _(Et si oui, est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir un exemple?)_

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pas besoin d'en lancer un à ackboo. C'est un défi permanent pour lui de finir les bouclages à temps. Cf tous les Couly Strips !  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Jacques Pradel style.


Je crois qu'aux dernières nouvelles, toute l'équipe de Joy période pré-future s'est fait la valise. Le seul survivant doit être Yavin, qui est rédac-chef depuis peu.

Tiens une ch'tite question indiscrète : comment votre entourage a réagit lorsque vous leur avez dit que vous bossiez dans le jeu vidéo ?

C'est juste histoire de savoir si comme moi, on s'est foutu de votre gueule en nicassant. ::|:

----------


## Goji

Dans la vie il n'y a pas de sot métier, mais il y a un sacré paquet de gros cons. ©®TM (pour Boulon qui aura la tentation de la placer en soirée)

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Pour répondre à ta question Irish, quand je dis ce que je fais à mes anciens camarades d'études, on me demande toujours si ma recherche d'emploi (sous-entendu "un vrai") se passe bien.

Ma mère trouve ça génial par contre.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je crois qu'aux dernières nouvelles, toute l'équipe de Joy période pré-future s'est fait la valise. Le seul survivant doit être Yavin, qui est rédac-chef.
> 
> Tiens une ch'tite question indiscrète : comment votre entourage a réagit lorsque vous leur avez dit que vous bossiez dans le jeu vidéo ?
> 
> C'est juste histoire de savoir si comme moi, on s'est foutu de votre gueule en nicassant.


"Tu transforme en père noël aux périodes de fêtes"

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ce n'est parce que je cite Boulon que ce message lui est destiné. C'était pour apporté plus d'infos à Therapy2crew.
> Je me doute que Boulon est courant.


?!?

----------


## O.Boulon

Yavin, il était dans Joystick avant ?
Vous êtes sûr ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Yavin, il était dans Joystick avant ?
> Vous êtes sûr ?


Ouais, c'était le dingue des jeux de caisses.
Il portait toujours un casque de pilote dans les bandes dessinées.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ouais, mais j'étais déjà le faux Joystick.

----------


## Murne

Bah ils ont perdu leur rédac chef il y a peu de temps et leur meilleur rédacteur (Faskil, qui apparemment en avait gros sur la patate de Future...) au début de l'année. La plupart des rédacteurs actuels sont arrivés tout récemment je crois. Sinon, j'ai feuilleté l'autre jour et je trouve le rubrique matos encore très potable. Pour le reste, ce n'est pas utile d'y revenir dessus je pense.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, c'était Atomic le meilleur.
Il est sorti avec Gringo pendant quelques semaines avant que ça parte en couille pour une sombre histoire de notes.

----------


## Morgoth

Toujours C_Wiz au Matos ?




> Nan, c'était Atomic le meilleur.
> Il est sorti avec Gringo pendant quelques semaines avant que ça parte en couille pour une sombre histoire de notes.


Il était génial lui.  ::cry::

----------


## ElGato

> Nan, c'était Atomic le meilleur.


Il s'appelait pas Cowboy Moron dans une autre vie, lui, d'ailleurs ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais grave, c'était une de mes idoles.

----------


## Murne

> Toujours C_Wiz au Matos ?


Ouaip. Je voulais aussi dire que quand j'ai lu l'édito du dernier numéro je ne suis pas complètement désespéré quand même : "sur console, fini les joueurs exigeants, place à monsieur et à madame tout le monde et tant pis si on fâche les fidèles de la marque au passage". Ou encore "ceux qui cherchent des vrais jeux, des projets audacieux et un monde sur lequel on ne les prend pas forcément pour des pigeons, c'est sur PC que ça se passe".

Ça fait plaisir.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh Ouais, tant d'audace, ça fait zizir !

----------


## Murne

> Oh Ouais, tant d'audace, ça fait zizir !


Ah ouais mais vous, vous ne vous rendez pas compte du luxe que vous avez, vous pouvez vous permettre de dire que CoD 4 est une merde; franchement vous êtes les journalistes les mieux lotis de la presse française.  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Au fait, il reste qui de l'équipe originale (celle avec Yavin, Faskil, Atomic...) ?

----------


## Murne

> Au fait, il reste qui de l'équipe originale (celle avec Yavin, Faskil, Atomic...) ?


T'as de la chance, mon esprit faible et influençable m'a convaincu de débourser une fortune pour me procurer ce Joy avec Fallout 3 en couv'.  ::|: 

Alors il reste Yavin, C_Wiz, Cyd, Tuttle (quoique pour les deux dernier j'ai un doute sur le fait qu'ils étaient déjà à Joy du temps d'Atomic). Sinon, pas mal de nouvelles têtes aux pseudos nettement moins inventifs  : Savonfou, Lucky, Sundin, Ctrl-B, et Chris, que j'aime bien car il a collé 6 à Assassin's Creed, il me semble.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Les mieux lotis de la presse française.


Oh oui, ça, on sait.
Et on se le répète après chaque point presse.

----------


## Morgoth

Cyd était là avec Atomic. Tuttle, non.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Oh oui, ça, on sait.
> Et on se le répète après chaque point presse.


Ca donne envie d'en savoir plus. On vous balance pas des cacahouètes quand même ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah non, c'est juste que l'immense majorité sont super malheureux et voudraient bien bosser à notre place.

----------


## Morgoth

CPC: 50 rédacteurs, 500 pages, toutes les deux semaines !  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Bon allez, qui balance les conditions de travail chez Future Press maintenant?

Ils en sont au point de martyriser des tibétains?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, c'est juste pas l'atmosphère magique qui règne chez nous.
Paraît qu'ils ont ni speed burger, ni donuts.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Attendez attendez mais vous avez tous CRAQUES là !!!
Atomic, Faskil tous ça c'était la 2ème fournée !!!
Ackboo peut le dire les meilleurs à mon goût c'était Mr Pomme de terre (et sa chère Madame pomme de terre qui venait certaines fois dans les tests (le test de chessmaster "jsèpucombi1" est un modèle pour tous les pigistes !)). Sans oublier Bob arctor, Fish, Ivan le fou et ses résuméCD, sans oublier CAPTAIN TA RAAAAACE, tout simplement un antihéros dont j'ai tenté de saisir la sagesse rastafaran-siting bull.

Pfffui, tous ça pour dire que je me faisais dessus à l'époque en les lisant !

----------


## Guest

> Attendez attendez mais vous avez tous CRAQUES là !!!
> Atomic, Faskil tous ça c'était la 2ème fournée !!!
> Ackboo peut le dire les meilleurs à mon goût c'était Mr Pomme de terre (et sa chère Madame pomme de terre qui venait certaines fois dans les tests (le test de chessmaster "jsèpucombi1" est un modèle pour tous les pigistes !)). Sans oublier Bob arctor, Fish, Ivan le fou et ses résuméCD, sans oublier CAPTAIN TA RAAAAACE, tout simplement un antihéros dont j'ai tenté de saisir la sagesse rastafaran-siting bull.
> 
> Pfffui, tous ça pour dire que je me faisais dessus à l'époque en les lisant !


Là c'est moi qui me fait dessus en te lisant. De peur.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Là c'est moi qui me fait dessus en te lisant. De peur.


P'tite nature!

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Là c'est moi qui me fait dessus en te lisant. De peur.


Plait-il ?

----------


## Guest

> Plait-il ?


Tu m'as l'air tellement excité à chaque post (je sais que c'est pas le cas hein, mais c'est l'impression que j'ai) que ça m'effraie un peu.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Bah, c'est juste pas l'atmosphère magique qui règne chez nous.
> Paraît qu'ils ont ni speed burger, ni donuts.


Tout à fait, d'ailleurs je prie chaque soir le vénérable Big Daddy et le St Strelok pour que la magie opère encore longtemps chez vous. Dégénérer en papier usine pour des raisons de tirage est ce qu'il peut vous arriver de pire.

Au fait : est-ce qu'on peut avoir une ristourne chez materiel.net si on leur dit qu'on vient de votre part ?

----------


## kilfou

> Cyd était là avec Atomic. Tuttle, non.


Si j'ai bonne mémoire Cyd était un transfert de chez PC Jeux (époque Cyrille Tessier puis Abidal).
J'aimais bien PC Jeux à une époque puis c'est devenu moins bien. Du coup, je suis passé à Joy. Puis c'est devenu moins bien.
Alors j'ai atteri chez CPC. Et j'espère bien y rester le plus longtemps possible.

Merci messieurs ! :;):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Y a un mystérieux parmi vous qui teste de temps en temps et qui s'appelle Piwo. C'est un membre la rédac' ? Il traine sur ce forum d'aliénés ?

----------


## le faucheur

> Si j'ai bonne mémoire Cyd était un transfert de chez PC Jeux (époque Cyrille Tessier puis Abidal).
> J'aimais bien PC Jeux à une époque puis c'est devenu moins bien. Du coup, je suis passé à Joy. Puis c'est devenu moins bien.
> Alors j'ai atteri chez CPC. Et j'espère bien y rester le plus longtemps possible.
> 
> Merci messieurs !


IL me semble que Cyd avait ete recupere dans un forum.

Sinon, pour moi les grands du VRAI Joystick, c'était Captain ta race.
Couly passait son temps a lui faire des trucs de fou. Je me souviens d'une histoire ou captain ta race etait un chinois et plantait des drapeaux partout ! Avec une fameuse scene ou il est dans le lit de Fishbone et plante un drapeau dans la femme de Fishbone et sort : "Nous avons pris possession de Madame Fishbone !". Absolument hilarant !
Il deviens quoi d'ailleurs ?

Sinon il y avait aussi Ackboo, la encore grace a la magie de Couly.
Avec son fameux role de jeune dans la redac qui s'en prenait plein la tronche de la prt des anciens (avec Casque noir en tete !), c'etait tres sympa.

Au niveaux de l'écrit, je ne peut pas dire.
Je connais le magazine depuis 1998, mon club de jeux en reseau etait abonnée, mais je ne le lisait que tres peut.
A l'époque, j'etais en plein tripe : "a part les magazines BD, le reste c'est de la merde !".
Ce n'est qu'en 2000 que j'ai corrigée cette (grosse) erreur et me suis m'y a lire serieusement Joystick.

----------


## alx

Pourquoi dans les BD de Couly certains personnages semblent systématiquement atteints de conjonctivites aigues ?

Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait quand on a envie de lire un magazine console de qualité ? On prie ? On s'abonne à l'étranger ? On ouvre plus grand ses yeux chez le marchand de journaux ?

----------


## le faucheur

> Pourquoi dans les BD de Couly certains personnages récurents semblent systématiquement atteints de conjonctivites aigues ?
> 
> Est qu'est-ce qu'on fait quand on a envie de lire un magazine console de qualité ? On prie ? On s'abonne à l'étranger ? On ouvre plus grand ses yeux chez le marchand de journaux ?


On prie ou on lis Edge (et encore, c'est tres didactique).

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Tu m'as l'air tellement excité à chaque post (je sais que c'est pas le cas hein, mais c'est l'impression que j'ai) que ça m'effraie un peu.


Bah ... non en fait. N'ait pas peur je ne peux rien te faire. Tu es en sécurité




> Sinon, pour moi les grands du VRAI Joystick, c'était Captain ta race.
> Couly passait son temps a lui faire des trucs de fou. Je me souviens d'une histoire ou captain ta race etait un chinois et plantait des drapeaux partout ! Avec une fameuse scene ou il est dans le lit de Fishbone et plante un drapeau dans la femme de Fishbone et sort : "Nous avons pris possession de Madame Fishbone !". Absolument hilarant !
> Il deviens quoi d'ailleurs ?
> 
> Sinon il y avait aussi Ackboo, la encore grace a la magie de Couly.
> Avec son fameux role de jeune dans la redac qui s'en prenait plein la tronche de la prt des anciens (avec Casque noir en tete !), c'etait tres sympa.
> 
> Au niveaux de l'écrit, je ne peut pas dire.
> Je connais le magazine depuis 1998, mon club de jeux en reseau etait abonnée, mais je ne le lisait que tres peut.
> ...


Aaaaah bah voilà, bien content de lire ça, cette génération de pigiste était le meilleur cru de la presse vidéoludique des 90's, rien que ça !
+1 pour TaRace

----------


## Batto

> Aaaaah bah voilà, bien content de lire ça, cette génération de pigiste était le meilleur cru de la presse vidéoludique des 90's, rien que ça !
> +1 pour TaRace


Je te rejoins aussi, c'était une époque formidable  ::wub::  Je me ruais chaque mois chez mon libraire, rien que pour lire les news idiotes et leurs illustrations par Monsieur Couly  ::):  Et n'oubions pas IanSolo, Wanda, Doc Caféine...

Et les grandes intro complètement HS de certains tests ! C'était l'époque de la moutarde de Dijon, de la moto, des vaches.... 19,5 bordel !  :B):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sinon, pour moi les grands du VRAI Joystick, c'était Captain ta race.


J'avais déjà laché à cette époque.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Rendez nous TaRace

----------


## gripoil

> "Nous avons pris possession de Madame Fishbone !"


  ::wub:: 
C'est un peu comme Nomad Soul, la mort, la moto les vaches!

----------


## Pelomar

> Y a un mystérieux parmi vous qui teste de temps en temps et qui s'appelle Piwo. C'est un membre la rédac' ? Il traine sur ce forum d'aliénés ?


Ca fait pas mal de temps qu'il rédige des dossiers pour la rédac, certainement un babouin apprivoisé qui compense les creux de l'actualité.

----------


## Murne

Ça serait cool de nous faire un petit article sur Firefox 3 hors rubrique download, Gringo a promis qu'il en reparlerait. Genre une page, juste pour convaincre les lecteurs de CPC qui seraient encore sous IE...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait quand on a envie de lire un magazine console de qualité ? On prie ? On s'abonne à l'étranger ? On ouvre plus grand ses yeux chez le marchand de journaux ?


On attend le hors-série consoles, et sinon on lit Edge (anglais).

----------


## le faucheur

> On attend le hors-série consoles, et sinon on lit Edge (anglais).


Deja dit ! Mais c'est vrai que ca manque de bon magazine consoles tant au format papier que sur internet.
Sinon je m'achete de temps a autres Famitsu, je ne lis pas le japonais mais les images des jeux suffisent a elle meme en regle général.

----------


## O.Boulon

Edge...
Rabot tu me terrifies.

----------


## ElGato

> hors-série consoles


Second degré ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Sans doute.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'imagine la vague de drapeaux bretons le jour où ce HS va paraître  ::P: .

----------


## Velgos

> J'imagine la vague de drapeaux bretons le jour où ce HS va paraître .


Pourquoi?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu entends déjà des cris de vierges effarouchées quand le mag teste deux jeux console d'un coup, alors un HS...

----------


## Guest

> Tu entends déjà des cris de vierges effarouchées quand le mag teste deux jeux console d'un coup, alors un HS...


"Putain c'est un scandale y a pas de test de jeu PC dans votre Hors Série consoles !"

----------


## Arseur

> "Putain c'est un scandale y a pas de test de jeu PC dans votre Hors Série consoles !"


Ah oui alors hein. Sinon je prendrais un responsable quelconque, genre un pigiste (un à l'essai, de préférence), qui tâterait de mon courroux (à base de disques de Goldman et d'Avril Lavigne)

----------


## crazycow

> "Putain c'est un scandale y a pas de test de jeu PC dans votre Hors Série consoles !"


 
Ou pire....j'imagine un test ou une comparaison avec un jeu pc dedans!

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Edge...
> Rabot tu me terrifies.


Mytho, toi aussi tu en as reconnu la qualité à une époque. Avoue que c'est quand même mieux que les mags console français.

----------


## alx

Edge... le magazine qui place Halo 3 dans le top 9 des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Au fait vous n'avez pas répondu 
Matos.net nous fait un prix si on vient de votre part?

C'est possible que ce soit négociable à l'avenir?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Edge... le magazine qui place Halo 3 dans le top 9 des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps ?


Oui, ils ont commis quelques graves erreurs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ils doivent penser la même chose du Canard (à supposer qu'ils en aient entendu parler).

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Au fait vous n'avez pas répondu 
> Matos.net nous fait un prix si on vient de votre part?
> 
> C'est possible que ce soit négociable à l'avenir?


Voleur de question !!!

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas de prix chez materiel.net.
Déjà ils ne nous en font pas à nous.

----------


## El Gringo

C'est non et très probablement non.

----------


## O.Boulon

Salut Gringo !
Ca va ? Tu fais uoi aujourd'hui ?

Moi je regarde ma femme et sa reum en train de mater des dizaines d'East Enders et j'ai envie de mourir.

----------


## El Gringo

Salut Boulon !
Ça va mieux que toi visiblement, je suis assis en chien de fusil et je me gratte parce que j'ai plus d'Humex mais j'ai toujours mon allergie. Allez, je vais me faire une biscotte au beurre demi-sel.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le week end de la Win.
Y a mon beauf ui dit Aerius, ça marche mieux ue le reste pour tes machins.

Par contre je crois ue je vais aussi me mettre en chien de fusil vu ue j'ai mangé un pot de glace sans prendre mon lactase.

Putain dire u'on pourrait écouter du Johnny à la rédac' en cherchant des boitiers de DVD et de la créatine, du bidule de magnésium et j'en passe.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Encore mieux que l'Aerius, essaye de l'huile de massage toute con***. Avant de rigoler ou de sortir des blagues sur les gladiateurs, teste. C'est souvent radical (maintes fois testé et approuvé en milieu hospitalier avec de l'huile d'amandes douces, là où des médocs super chers sont inefficaces).
Et si tu te fais passer l'huile par de délicates mains féminines le potentiel érotique est assez intéressant  :;): .

* ** ca marche très bien si les démangeaisons sont la conséquence d'une sécheresse cutanée, quelle que soit la cause de cette sécheresse (allergique etc). Par contre ce ne sera bien sûr pas efficace si tu es couvert de boutons purulents comme Half avec ses punaises  :;): .

PS L'huile de massage a cela de bien que contrairement à d'autres médicaments elle n'a que peu d'effets secondaires (si elle en a). Et ça marche vraiment  :;): .

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais mais après faudrait faire une nouvelle liste de ce que les mecs de chez Gandi pourraient ressortir contre nous... Bon je vais relancer Gtalk surtout.

PS : Boulon tu masses ?
Edit : Ah non c'est pas pour les allergies son truc, mais merci à lui quand même.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Salut Gringo !
> Ca va ? Tu fais uoi aujourd'hui ?
> 
> Moi je regarde ma femme et sa reum en train de mater des dizaines d'East Enders et j'ai envie de mourir.


T'as de la chance! La mienne me fais un combo Question pour un Champion/D&Co  ::mellow:: 

edit: bah moi vais faire de la muscu/gym/sport et me rouler par terre tiens... ça va me détendre!

re-edit: moi c'est le dimanche qui me donne envie de mourir.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Edit : Ah non c'est pas pour les allergies son truc, mais merci à lui quand même.


Si si. C'est pas super clair mais la petite étoile était un renvoi en bas de page. Si la sécheresse est la conséquence d'une allergie çà peut très bien marcher (ça a déjà fonctionné parfaitement chez des gens qui faisaient des allergies sur des chimiothérapie ou des allergies aux lessives utilisées pour nettoyer les draps hospitaliers). Ca ne supprimera pas l'allergie par contre  ::P: .

J'ai édité mon post précédent pour le rendre plus clair.
J'insiste un peu. Quand j'ai des patients qui ont ce problème, il faut que j'insiste pour qu'ils n'aient pas l'impression d'être très cons en se passant de l'huile, mais en général ça fonctionne si bien qu'ils ne font plus de chichis après la première séance.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Pluzun pour l'Aerius, c'est très efficace et ce pendant 24H  ::w00t::  .

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pas de prix chez materiel.net.
> Déjà ils ne nous en font pas à nous.


 ::|: 
En plus on peut sélectionner CPC,  à la question"Ou avez vous connu Matos.net" dans son profil.

----------


## DakuTenshi

En même temps, dans un CPC d'il y a pas longtemps, y'avait une pub pour matos.net avec un code de réduction de 5% sur une config complète, je trouve quand même que c'est déjà pas mal comme offre...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> En même temps, dans un CPC d'il y a pas longtemps, y'avait une pub pour matos.net avec un code de réduction de 5% sur une config complète, je trouve quand même que c'est déjà pas mal comme offre...



Mouais bof. Le fait d'acheter quelque chose chez eux t'offre plein de réductions via leur newsletter.

----------


## Jolaventur

J'ai envoyé mon tapis de souris pour le faire dédicasser ce matin, avec tous ce qui faut pour un renvoi postal.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Vous faites une ristourne aux gentils membres qui veulent commander une trentaine d'anciens numéros de CPC ?


siouplay. ::rolleyes::

----------


## El Gringo

Vois ça avec le monsieur compétent en lui écrivant à l'adresse adéquate dont je ne rappelle pas là. Mais écris à abonnement ça reviens au même je crois...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ok merci beaucoup. Sois baigné de milles louanges jusqu'à la fin des temps.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Au fait, Gana ne devait pas revenir ?
Ses fautes d'orthographe me manquent.  ::P:

----------


## Kass Kroute

Dites moi, Casque Noir est devenu redac' en chef :
En gagnant un pari stupide lors d'une soirée bien arrosée ?Vous avez tiré à la courte-barrette ?Pas le choix : il a des dossiers compromettants sur tout le monde...Il jouait _Lawful-Good_ à_ D&D_ alors il s'est sacrifié ?C'est le seul qui avait les compétences de Rédacteur en Chef Level 50 ?Ou est-ce encore plus glauque que ça  ::blink::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Dites moi, Casque Noir est devenu redac' en chef :
> En gagnant un pari stupide lors d'une soirée bien arrosée ?Vous avez tiré à la courte-barrette ?Pas le choix : il a des dossiers compromettants sur tout le monde...Il jouait _Lawful-Good_ à_ D&D_ alors il s'est sacrifié ?C'est le seul qui avait les compétences de Rédacteur en Chef Level 50 ?Ou est-ce encore plus glauque que ça


C'est lui qu'a la plus grosse.

----------


## O.Boulon

Il est pas rédac' chef, il est directeur de rédaction.
Et c'est parce qu'il est tellement vieux qu'il a perdu goût à la vie, ce qui le place en têtet des charts pour une tâche administrative.

Sinon, ils sont beaux les bureaux ?
Ils sont dans Mass Effect ? 
Ca darnaude sec aujourd'hui (c'est Zoulou qui a balancé) !

----------


## getcha

> Ca darnaude


Quoi ?

----------


## Yasko

> Quoi ?


Une Jéromisation ?


> Quoi ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Il est pas rédac' chef, il est directeur de rédaction.


C'est quoi un directeur de rédaction ? Le type qui fait les fiches de paies et qui prend tout sur la gueule quand les journalistes normaux écrivent des conneries ?

----------


## Yasko

C'est plutot le rédac' chef qui prend quand y a une connerie qui est publiée (je parle presse/journalisme en général, je ne sais pas comment fonctionne CPC).
Le directeur de rédaction gère plutôt le coté gestion/administration de la chose, comme le détartrage de la machine à café et l'approvisionnement en donuts.

----------


## Guest

> C'est plutot le rédac' chef qui prend quand y a une connerie qui est publiée (je parle presse/journalisme en général, je ne sais pas comment fonctionne CPC).
> Le directeur de rédaction gère plutôt le coté gestion/administration de la chose, comme le détartrage de la machine à café et l'approvisionnement en donuts.


Tu viens de changer la vision qu'avait de la vie toute une génération de stagiaire.

----------


## fenrhir

Oué, d'ailleurs, en lisant je-sais-plus-qui qui disait je-sais-plus-quoi dans CanardPlus, celui-çi disait avoir Gana au-dessus de son épaule.
Comment se fesse ?
Ils répétaient un numéro d'équilibristes ?Gana se mast¤ sur son dos en bavant sur lui ?Gana est passé livrer les donuts ?Gana est venu vous racketter ?Gana will be back ?Boulon s'est déguisé en Gana pour une soirée souvenirs dans le bureau de Casque ?Boulon est en fait Gana déguisé en idiot pour surveiller le devenir du canard ?fenrhir

----------


## Yasko

Je viens, à l'occasion de la lecture de la preview Fallen Empire : Legions du dernier CPC, de découvrir (un peu tard ?) que l'on pouvait faire de la 3D kiranbien dans un navigateur. Je m'interroge donc sur le coté technique de la chose. J'allais vous poser la question du comment ça marche, mais je suppose que je pourrais trouver ces infos facilement sur le net (du moins dès que je pourrais accéder aux pages ou le mot jeu/game n'est pas interdit, ce soir donc). 

Du coup, je n'ai pas vraiment de question, à part peut être : comptez-vous faire un dossier technique (Elfedac ?) sur les jeux 3D dans les navigateurs ?

Avec la tendance généralisée de vouloir tout faire faire par le navigateur (Adobe Flex, MS Silverlight, ...), nos jeux (online logiquement, mais pas forcement) pourraient-ils devenir de "simples" RIA, d'autant plus si le mode de rendu permet de les faire tourner sur les configs de monsieur tout le monde (d'ailleurs, est-ce que ca bénéficie de la présence d'une bonne CG ?)

----------


## ElGato

Bah pour Tribes 4, il faut installer un petit plugin. Quand tu joues, le navigateur sert juste à afficher le jeu et une petite application tourne en parallèle, je pense que c'est elle qui fait tout le boulot de "calcul".

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je ne sais pas du tout quelle techno est utilisée pour Tribes 4.
Mais je penche pour du shockwave, qui est plutôt balèze pour ce genre de trucs.

Comme le portage de quake 3 dans le navigateur. (ça date un peu mais ca donne une idée de ce qu'il est possible de faire)
http://necromanthus.com/Games/ShockWave/quake3.html

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Moi j'aime bien quand Casque écrit  ::sad::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Moi j'aime bien quand Casque écrit


Oui mais c'est trop rare!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il écrit quasiment dans tous les CPC. La partie hardware, c'est lui. Il fait tous les tests et sûrement des news.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Alors, Omar Burger ou Fred Burger?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Il écrit quasiment dans tous les CPC. La partie hardware, c'est lui. Il fait tous les tests et sûrement des news.


(Perso je parlais sur le forum  :;): ).

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Si casque papoterai plus sur le forum, vous le mépriseriez comme vous le faites avec Boulon. C'est ça que vous voulez bande de moules? HEIN!

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Huhu comment il s'exprime mal le Zoulou.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Huhu comment il s'exprime mal le Zoulou.


Toi, tu vas prendre cher à ton prochain passage sur paris.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Même pas peur, je sais que t'es faible, tu te fais humilier à coups de saucisse.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je lâcherai mes deux cerbères.

----------


## Guest

> Je lâcherai mes deux cerbères.


Solitude et Isolement ?

----------


## jpjmarti

> Si casque papoterai plus sur le forum, vous le mépriseriez comme vous le faites avec Boulon. C'est ça que vous voulez bande de moules? HEIN!


Mépriser un handicapé de la 3D, quelle lâcheté !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Moi j'aime bien quand Casque écrit


Il privilégie la qualité à la quantité.

@ Mariachi : c'est cool d'avoir remis ton ancien avatar. Parce que vois-tu Droopy a trop la classe. :;): 


On parle de Casque, mais le grand absent du forum reste quand même notre brave Ackboo.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Si casque papoterai plus sur le forum, vous le mépriseriez comme vous le faites avec Boulon. C'est ça que vous voulez bande de moules? HEIN!


 
Dans la vie, y a deux trucs dont tu sais pas te servir, Zoulou.
La manipulation et la concordance des temps.
Man[ku]e de bol, y a les deux dans ce message.

----------


## Jeckhyl



----------


## Yasko

> Dans la vie, y a deux trucs dont tu sais pas te servir, Zoulou.
> La manipulation et la concordance des temps.


Ah ? Moi j'aurais dit son sexe et Photoshop.

Nan, je déconne, comment aurais-je pu savoir pour le 1er ? (par contre pour le second, j'ai des preuves sous les yeux).


(spavrè  :;): )

----------


## Therapy2crew

> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...A240_SH20_.jpg


Oh ! Je l'ai a la maison. Pas inintéressant mais le titre du livre est un peu pompeux (genre: _Déviergez une jeune pucelle en 10 leçons, et avec son accord_)

----------


## Jolaventur

Vous avez bien reçu mon tapis de mulot pour le Kassededi?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> On parle de Casque, mais le grand absent du forum reste quand même notre brave Ackboo.


Ouais Casque écrit quelques trucs dans chaque numéro. En tout cas je suis sûr que dès qu'il y a un jeu de caisses, il y a un test de Casque. Avant Fishbone testait aussi pas mal de jeux de caises (notamment à J......).

J'aime beaucoup le style d'Ackboo aussi et en ce qui concerne sa présence sur le forum, il a peut être une vie à côté et ne veut pas avoir à nous supporter en plus des gars qu'il doit supporter au taff  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> Il écrit quasiment dans tous les CPC. La partie hardware, c'est lui. Il fait tous les tests et sûrement des news.


Nan les news c'est fish.

----------


## Jolaventur

Dis moi Gringo, vous avez reçu mon tapis de souris pour le dédicacer?




> Si casque papoterai plus sur le forum, vous le mépriseriez comme vous le faites avec Boulon. C'est ça que vous voulez bande de moules? HEIN!


Han, si j'aurais su j'aurais pas venu.

----------


## Nelfe

> Nan les news c'est fish.


Han merci, ça faisait longtemps que je cherchais qui s'occupait des news dans CPC. Au début je croyais que c'était un peu tout le monde de la rédac'.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Han merci, ça faisait longtemps que je cherchais qui s'occupait des news dans CPC. Au début je croyais que c'était un peu tout le monde de la rédac'.


Fish et Boulon si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Ce matin, en prenant ma douche, m'est apparue tel la Vierge une question brûlante : El Gringo refera-t-il un test de la version _enhanced_ de The Witcher?
J'espère que c'est une question qu'elle est bonne.

----------


## fishinou

> Nan les news c'est fish.


Nan je fais pas de niouse moi  ::P: 

: postinutilemaistravailsonhumour :

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Vous avez bien reçu mon tapis de mulot pour le Kassededi?


On a bien reçu, reste à savoir si tu fera assez gaffe à tes majuscules et ponctuation pour qu'on te le rende.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'était quoi, cette news, déjà, où le gamin s'était fait rendre sa PS3 complètement récurée, à vif dirait-je, à même le métal ?

 J'aime donner des idées à la rédac.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Fish et Boulon si j'ai bien compris.


*tousse*


Oh Zoulou quel bel avatar.

----------


## Nelfe

> C'était quoi, cette news, déjà, où le gamin s'était fait rendre sa PS3 complètement récurée, à vif dirait-je, à même le métal ?
> 
>  J'aime donner des idées à la rédac.


C'était un Xbox 360, le gars avait pleins de kass'dédi' de jesaispastropqui, et en envoyant la console au SAV Microsoft, ils ont gentiment passé du white spirit sur la carcasse, enlevant les signatures du coup. Alors il a gueulé et le staff de Microsoft, Billou inclut, a accepté de lui reprendre sa Xbox et lui refaire pleins de sigantures dessus.

----------


## El Gringo

> Han merci, ça faisait longtemps que je cherchais qui s'occupait des news dans CPC. Au début je croyais que c'était un peu tout le monde de la rédac'.





> Fish et Boulon si j'ai bien compris.


Nan mais on parlait du hardware et des news hardware là, les news on répète à peu près tous les mois ou presque que tout le monde en fait (sauf casque) avec arctor et rabot.




> On a bien reçu, reste à savoir si tu fera assez gaffe à tes majuscules et ponctuation pour qu'on te le rende.


Ouais, parce que t'étais quand même un peu sensé attendre qu'on te donne le feu vert pour l'envoyer...

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi je dis : 

"J'ai bien mangé, y avait du saumon, du tarama et du saucisson".

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je viens de foirer ma médecine, vous cherchez pas un pigiste? Je touche ma bille en toshop et je m'entends bien avec les imprimeurs?  ::siffle::

----------


## Jolaventur

> On a bien reçu, reste à savoir si tu fera assez gaffe à tes majuscules et ponctuation pour qu'on te le rende.


Oh les enfoirés.

Zoulou je te retrouverais, ce jour là tu te rendra compte que un archet dans les fesses c'est rien du tout.
Cela dit, je vous rappel que j'ai payé le retour de mes sous à moi.

----------


## El Gringo

Ah ben on a rien reçu alors finalement.

----------


## Jolaventur

Va mourir. ::P:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Je viens de foirer ma médecine, vous cherchez pas un pigiste? Je touche ma bille en toshop et je m'entends bien avec les imprimeurs?


Moi ça marche super bien en histoire, mais y'a pas d'avenir, donc, je passe avant toi si y'a recherche de pigiste  ::P:

----------


## jpjmarti

> Oh les enfoirés.
> 
> Zoulou je te retrouverais, ce jour là tu te rendra compte que un archet dans les fesses c'est rien du tout.
> Cela dit, je vous rappel que j'ai payé le retour de mes sous à moi.


Je suis pas sûr qu'il faille parler argent, ça peut les exciter un peu...

----------


## Jolaventur

Savez-vous quand sortira The Witcher Ehanced Edition?

----------


## M.Rick75

> Savez-vous quand sortira The Witcher Ehanced Edition?


Dans trente minutes je crois.
(c'est un peu comme la physique subatomique, je ne suis pas sur de maîtriser parfaitement les concepts quantiques de ce running gag... mais je crois que ça répond à ta question... Et à la mienne car j'attends aussi)

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Dans trente minutes je crois.
> (c'est un peu comme la physique subatomique, je ne suis pas sur de maîtriser parfaitement les concepts quantiques de ce running gag... mais je crois que ça répond à ta question... Et à la mienne car j'attends aussi)


30 minutes, c'est le temps laissé par les modos aux forumeurs pour dire au revoir à un topic avant qu'ils ne le lockent  :;):

----------


## DakuTenshi

> 30 minutes, c'est le temps laissé par les modos aux forumeurs pour dire au revoir à un topic avant qu'ils ne le lockent


 ::mellow:: .

Ou pas.

C'est le temps qu'il reste pour pouvoir poser des questions dans ce topic entre autre....

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai le droit d'utiliser une image de Couly, sachant que je n'en tirerais absolument aucun profit ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ou pas.
> 
> C'est le temps qu'il reste pour pouvoir poser des questions dans ce topic entre autre....


Ouaip 
D'ailleurs si je regarde bien ma montre 
"Plus que 30 minutes"

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Threanor a vraiment un DEA de sciences cognitives ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je pensais trouver la réponse là.

Mais non  ::): .

----------


## Truhl

Vous faites quoi des jeux que les éditeurs vous envoient? Vous vous les gardez, vous les renvoyez?

Et si vous devez les acheter vous-mêmes?

----------


## O.Boulon

On les garde et on les range dans l'armoire à jeu. Avec les 300 Soldners qu'on nous avait filé en paiement du booklet.

Et, il nous arrive de plus en plus souvent de devoir acheter les jeux, soit l'éditeur oublie d'envoyer son truc, soit il refuse clairement.

Dernier en date, Rock Band d'EA : on nous a envoyé le DVD mais pour les instruments, il a fallut que je paye de ma poche. D'ailleurs Casque faut vraiment que tu me rembourses la note de frais, parce ça représente les 3/4 de mon salaire...




> Threanor a vraiment un DEA de sciences cognitives ?


Oui. Mais, c'est pas pour ça qu'il cogne très fort.

----------


## zatura

Vous en êtes où dans l'affaire Advance (pourquoi j'ai dis Antec moi  ::huh:: )

"Ce post est DTC-proof"

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, y a pas d'affaire ANTEC à ma connaissance.
Tu dois te gourrer de marque...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Et, il nous arrive de plus en plus souvent de devoir acheter les jeux, soit l'éditeur oublie d'envoyer son truc, soit il refuse clairement.


c'est une tendance générale dans la profession, ou c'est que vous vous traînez une réputation de tueurs ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Les termes justes et honnêtes viennent de me sauter dessus au détour d'un coin sombre.

----------


## zatura

Arf quel con je voulais dire Advance  ::P:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Les termes justes et honnêtes viennent de me sauter dessus au détour d'un coin sombre.


ouais, et justement ça doit pas vous rendre toujours super populaires, si ? (genre, après vous recevez des droits de réponses chelous de constructeurs d'alims louches...)

----------


## Threanor

> Threanor a vraiment un DEA de sciences cognitives ?


Oui mais c'est ackboo qui l'a rajouté dans le texte de mon dossier.

----------


## El Gringo

Avant il disait qu'il était boxeur.

----------


## jakbonhom

Un rédacteur  ::siffle::  a lâché que vous étiez sur un projet qui aurait pour slogan  un truc du genre "_Il y a une vie entre les jeux_". On peut en savoir plus? Ca sera sur papier ou exclusivement disponible sur le web?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ca fait à peine plagié sur "Y'a pas que la vraie vie dans le vie" de Nolife  ::siffle:: .

Tin je viens de lire le thread en question et je passe comme un con, comme d'hab  ::cry:: .

----------


## orime

Pourquoi Elfedac n'est considéré que membre sur le forum ?

Et pas modo/redaction ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Pour pas qu'il ban tous les vieux joueurs pas d'accord avec lui concernant les possibilités de programmation en Q10 Plus sur Amiga.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ouf! S'il n'y avait Boulon, on peut voir que certaines mesures de sécurité ont, quand même, été envisagé chez CPC.
Ça me rassure.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Tiens, on voit dans la bd du CPC 172 Zoulou qui dit aller bosser sur une nouvelle mouture du site.

Donc, est-ce vrai ? C'est pour quand ? Va-t-il y avoir de gros changements ? Il fait beau chez vous ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Spoiler Alert! 


Vous croyez pas qu'on va spoiler notre bébé? Si?

----------


## NitroG42

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Vous croyez pas qu'on va spoiler notre bébé? Si?



"Tuez-moi, pitié tuez-moi."

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Vous croyez pas qu'on va spoiler notre bébé? Si?


Non, juste un piti teaser... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/7f...242b4cd97f.jpg
> "Tuez-moi, pitié tuez-moi."


Je dois avoir un manque de culture évident car je pige pas cette vanne... :&#39;(

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Il veut que tu lui gerbes dessus.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Vous croyez pas qu'on va spoiler notre bébé? Si?


Et ce que tu portes dans la BD de Couly c'est une veste de slayer ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Je dois avoir un manque de culture évident car je pige pas cette vanne...


J'essayais d'illustrer le bébé.
Mais je suis un incompris.

----------


## Jolaventur

Mon tapis de mulot.
Il est parti?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan, on boucle là.

----------


## Jolaventur

Donc je dois attendre encore.

:boude:

:Clad:

----------


## jakbonhom

Qui est-ce qui fait encore traîner le bouclage?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Qui est-ce qui fait encore traîner le bouclage?


Les gens qui arrêtent pas de poser des questions.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah il traîne pas le bouclage...

----------


## jakbonhom

Un bouclage sans accrocs  ::o:  C'était mieux avant  ::P:

----------


## Goji

Plus que 30 minutes, pourtant  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Qui est-ce qui fait encore traîner le bouclage?


Ils se chamaillent pour savoir quelle dédicace mettre sur le tapis de Jojo.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Le brulot concernant les alims Heden et Advance a déchainé les foudres des importateurs. Avez-vous déjà connu ce genre de situation avec un éditeur dont le jeu a été descendu par vos soins ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Mieux: est ce qu'il y a des éditeurs qui vous boycottent systématiquement, ou c'est plus du coup par coup, quand ils savent qu'ils ne sortent pas un truc extra ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Mieux: est ce qu'il y a des éditeurs qui vous boycottent systématiquement, ou c'est plus du coup par coup, quand ils savent qu'ils ne sortent pas un truc extra ?


Désormais 

Spoiler Alert! 


Pinnacle

  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Murne

> Et ce que tu portes dans la BD de Couly c'est une veste de slayer ?


C'est un punk à chien pas un metalleux. Dommage.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Y aura-t-il une preview ou un test du Alone in the dark dans le 173?

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Le brulot concernant les alims Heden et Advance a déchainé les foudres des importateurs. Avez-vous déjà connu ce genre de situation avec un éditeur dont le jeu a été descendu par vos soins ?


Pire ! Est-ce qu'on vous envoie des petites alims kamikaze qui foutent le feu aux locaux de CPC !!

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Y aura-t-il une preview ou un test du Alone in the dark dans le 173?


Et une de Left 4 Dead, mais SANS PIZZA ?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

Est ce que Canard Pc fait le test des MMO ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Est ce que ce topic créé pour refaire un courrier des lecteurs en avril 2007 servira vraiment un jour pour ça ? :questionpiège:

----------


## Castor

*Non rien planté de topic.*

----------


## Truhl

Vous êtes surpuissants comme joueurs ou vous êtes somme toute des gens 'normaux'?

Non parce qu'il me semble qu'à l'époque (periode 8-16bits), pour être testeur il fallait vraiment avoir une dextérité supra-normale, vu que les jeux étaient souvent vraiment hardcore.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Question sérieuse : vu que vous passez beaucoup de temps devant un PC, est-ce que vous utilisez du matériel pour améliorer votre espace de travail genre chaise ergonomique, supports de poignets, et ainsi de suite, ou êtes-vous vraiment trop HARDCORE pour ça ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Concernant le skill : je ne suis pas spécialement balèze pour ma part. A force de jouer à TF2 ou, auparavant, à CSS, par exemple, je pense me débrouiller un peu mieux que la moyenne mais rien d'extraordinaire.

Pour le confort : j'ai un fauteuil sympa, à part ça rien.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Question sérieuse : vu que vous passez beaucoup de temps devant un PC, est-ce que vous utilisez du matériel pour améliorer votre espace de travail genre chaise ergonomique, supports de poignets, et ainsi de suite, ou êtes-vous vraiment trop HARDCORE pour ça ?


Boulon a un super système d'immersion breveté en pure laine vierge  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui je confirme, Arthur sur TF2 il n'est pas skillé  ::ninja:: 




Bon moi non plus okay...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Boulon a un super système d'immersion breveté en pure laine vierge


Ce n'était pas une serviette éponge plutôt ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Vous croyez pas qu'on va spoiler notre bébé? Si?


Zoulou y dit ça mais il est pas dans la confidence je suis sûr  ::w00t:: .

----------


## Mad-T

Salut,

Etant lecteur assidu mais non abonné (du coup je ne peux afficher de drapeau breton et menacer de me désabonner !) j'ai juste une petite question :

Beaucoup d'articles ne sont pas signés dans CPC, est-ce une décision volontaire et irrévocable ? (Justifiée par le fait que la majorité des articles sont scandaleux, et que certaines personnes parmi vous ne souhaitent pas les assumer ?)

Pour ma part, j'apprécie savoir qui je lis; cela aide bien à se faire une opinion...

Merci
++

Mad-T (oups j'ai failli oublier de signer)

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Il n'y a que les news et news hardware qui ne sont pas signées normalement. Non ?

----------


## Mad-T

Bon, c'est peut-être mon coté vieux con, mais justement quand je lis une news, j'aime savoir :

1- qui la relaie
2- source
3- qui donne son avis / fais de l'humour dessus

Disons qu'un texte non signé n'a pas la même portée...
Et puis avec les opinions scandaleuses de certains pigistes / rédacteurs...

M'enfin, cela ne m'empêche pas d'aprécier le mag hein, c'est juste un détail un peu génant...

Ps : Et puis cela fait toujours quelques signes de plus pour celui qui écrit non ? (signer plus pour gagner plus ?)

++
Mad-T

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ce n'était pas une serviette éponge plutôt ?


Dans mon souvenir c'était une couverture, mais c'est peut-être une serviette oui  ::P:

----------


## Athmos

N'oubliez pas votre serviette.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Bon, c'est peut-être mon coté vieux con, mais justement quand je lis une news, j'aime savoir :
> 
> 1- qui la relaie
> 2- source
> 3- qui donne son avis / fais de l'humour dessus
> 
> Disons qu'un texte non signé n'a pas la même portée...
> Et puis avec les opinions scandaleuses de certains pigistes / rédacteurs...
> 
> ...



Vu la taille des news et leur nombre, ça risquerait d'être un peu indigeste.

PS: entre nous, on sait qui fait quoi, rassure-toi.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Vu la taille des news et leur nombre, ça risquerait d'être un peu indigeste.


Peut-être qu'il faudrait un glyphe particulier par rédacteur   :^_^:  (mais j'ai sans doute trop lu _la Horde du contrevent_...)

----------


## Mad-T

Euh, si c'est juste une question de place / mise en page...  ::rolleyes:: 

Bon, je ne continue pas en demandant un sommaire alors ?

++

----------


## spongebong

> Ce n'était pas une serviette éponge plutôt ?


Nan mais vas-y essuie toi le corps avec moi  ::(: 




> Et ce que tu portes dans la BD de Couly c'est une veste de slayer ?


Une veste de slayer ?? t'as pas l'impression de faire un raccourci douteux là ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il y a un sommaire (succinct) sur la couverture.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Une veste de slayer ?? t'as pas l'impression de faire un raccourci douteux là ?


Je concède le raccourci mais il n'a rien de douteux.

----------


## spongebong

> Je concède le raccourci mais il n'a rien de douteux.


Bien, la croix de fer a été peu utilisée par slayer , c'est surtout devenu,bien après la guerre un symbole du rock'n'roll (à cause des stooges,motorhead etc...) ou de certains bikers (d'ou la reprise du logo par west coast chopper)

T'aurais pas associé slayer a ce logo parce que tu penses que slayer = nazi ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Réitération de ma question :




> Le brulot concernant les alims Heden et Advance a déchainé les foudres des importateurs. Avez-vous déjà connu ce genre de situation avec un éditeur dont le jeu a été descendu par vos soins ?

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Réitération de ma question :


Si mes souvenirs sont bon il y a eu un leger soucis lors de la sortie de la Wii... mais je laisse les professionels de la profession repondre avec plus de details.

----------


## Murne

Je suis d'accord avec Mad T, les news signées ça serait cool. Mais c'est vrai qu'on reconnait plutôt bien le style de chacun (Boulon, le ton très acide, ackboo et ses "bah"...).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce que ça affecte CPC lorsque des distributeurs font grève où est-ce que le fait que vous soyiez Presse-Non-Stop (indépendants ?) aide ?

----------


## NitroG42

Quand vous apprenez que Hulk va venir de la même cuvée que se bon vieux Iron Man version pc, vous avez des sueurs froides ou vous trépignez d'impatience à l'idée de pouvoir essayer un jeu d'une telle qualité  ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Aimable rédaction, je souhaiterais recevoir mon tapis de mulot en retour de courrier que je puisse faire du sesque sur vos autographe.
Signé: Un fan énamouré.

----------


## Largeman

Les jeux et autres concours vont-ils revenir sur le site ?

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Les jeux et autres concours vont-ils revenir sur le site ?


Ouais, dans 30 minutes.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Quand vous apprenez que Hulk va venir de la même cuvée que se bon vieux Iron Man version pc, vous avez des sueurs froides ou vous trépignez d'impatience à l'idée de pouvoir essayer un jeu d'une telle qualité ?


Perso, je suis surexcité.

----------


## ducon

Surexcité de coller un nouveau 1/10 ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Surexcité de coller un nouveau 1/10 ?


Je pense que cette fois il n'aura pas cette chance.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas forcément.
Le plaisir de la découverte, de la rencontre, la texture verte pourrie...
L'expectative aussi et peut être tomber sur un jeu potable.

----------


## b0b0

Est ce que timothée va bien ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> L'expectative aussi et peut être tomber sur un jeu potable.


T'y crois vraiment ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Perso, je suis surexcité.


Gringo avait avoué que t'étais excité par Spore et The Sims 3, tu veux qu'on ressorte le topic des goûts de chiotte?

----------


## O.Boulon

-Faire nager des enfants dans une piscine sans échelle après les avoir coincé sur un banc de musculation
-Créer une race entière de créatures aux pelages bruns, avec mèche et moustache, une étrange paralysie du bras droit et ne communiquant que par hurlements gutturaux.


Deux bonnes raisons d'être surexcités par les Sim's 3 et Spore.

----------


## M.Rick75

> -Faire nager des enfants dans une piscine sans échelle après les avoir coincé sur un banc de musculation
> -Créer une race entière de créatures aux pelages bruns, avec mèche et moustache, une étrange paralysie du bras droit et ne communiquant que par hurlements gutturaux.
> Deux bonnes raisons d'être surexcités par les Sim's 3 et Spore.


En effet, ça a l'air pas mal. Ca va s'appeler the Spim's?

----------


## jpjmarti

Promis j'ai cherché dans tout le forum, je n'ai rien trouvé de clair. Les sous-titre ??? Je le sens semi-automatique, semi-manuel. Quelqu'un a une règle claire à me donner. Disons qu'étant passé de Rocky quelque chose à Naze, je m'inquiète un peu.

Inutile de me rappeler que ce dernier sous-titre va bien avec ma question.

Merci de m'éclaircir l'esprit.

Tiens je viens de passer de naze à z'oeuf... mystère ?

----------


## Guest

C'est en fonction du nombre de posts.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Est ce que les membres de la rédac font un brainstorming tous les lundi matin pour tenter d'éclaircir l'éventuel message de l'épisode de "Sous le soleil" du samedi ?

Question subsidiaire : vous kiffez Ingrid Chauvin en tant que personne humaine ?

----------


## ducon

Normalement, c'est N'œuf, pas Z'œuf.  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> T'aurais pas associé slayer a ce logo parce que tu penses que slayer = nazi ?


Ben nan, juste parce que j'avais un patch de slayer avec cette croix. Faut pas voir le mal partout  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Un truc pour vous aider à identifier les signes caballistiques qui traînent sur nos fringues ou dans les bédés de Couly.

On aime pas trop le métal, on est plus punk, rock'n'roll.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> On aime pas trop le métal, on est plus punk, rock'n'roll.


Et pas le reggae et le rap ? ::rolleyes:: 

:courschangerdepays:

Balgue à part, y a personne de la rédac pour me répondre ?




> Le brulot concernant les alims Heden et Advance a déchainé les foudres des importateurs. Avez-vous déjà connu ce genre de situation avec un éditeur dont le jeu a été descendu par vos soins ?

----------


## b0b0

Pff le raggae c'est le bien, d'ailleurs rabot il ferait bien de s'y mettre (avec la soul funk/hip hop)

Parce que ça manque dans ses critiques -_-

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, perso, j'ai un gros passif ska, rocksteady, skinhead reggae, mento.
Et niveau Rap, c'est surtout Thréthré et moi.

Zoulou n'écoute que ce qu'il a le droit d'écoûter en tant que "fan de zombie et de rock'n'roll un peu dur et de surf aussi t'as vu j'ai une ceinture en zèbre" : surf répétitif, mauvais psycho, punk rock californien.

Gringo écoute n'importe quoi et très fort jusqu'à ce qu'on soit aussi fan que lui (phénomène Johnny).

ackboo écoûte de la bonne grosse merde et nous explique que c'est bien (Garou).

Casque du Boney M quand il se croit seul.

Half exclusivement du Dragonforce.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> ackboo écoûte de la bonne grosse merde et nous explique que c'est bien (Garou).


Après cette révélation, on peut être sur de ne plus jamais le voir traîner sur le forum.

----------


## spongebong

> Half exclusivement du Dragonforce.


Ok ça éclairci pas mal de choses

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, déjà qu'il n'y traîne pas du tout.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Gringo écoute n'importe quoi et très fort jusqu'à ce qu'on soit aussi fan que lui (phénomène Johnny).
> 
> ackboo écoûte de la bonne grosse merde et nous explique que c'est bien (Garou).


Mon dieu ai pitié des âmes de ces pauvres pêcheurs

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Casque du Boney M quand il se croit seul.


Et quand il est en public ?

----------


## spongebong

Zizi jeanmaire

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Half exclusivement du Dragonforce.


Half et moi, on est potes.  :B):  (même si je n'écoute pas que du DragonForce).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Pour les goûts musicaux j'avais remarqué, moi qui ne supporte pas le rock je suis rarement concerné par le papier culture.

----------


## spongebong

Si je vois une chronique de dragonforce (y'a une nouvelle fiente bientôt) je désabonne mon drapeau breton

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Pour les goûts musicaux j'avais remarqué, *moi qui ne supporte pas le rock* je suis rarement concerné par le papier culture.


Et tu appelles ça vivre ?  ::cry::

----------


## spongebong

> moi qui ne supporte pas le rock





> Ben nan, juste parce que j'avais un patch de slayer


Mmmm'kay

----------


## Angelina

Dites, vous le connaisez ce fan de j-pop et de cosplay, qui critique cpc régulièrement sur son blog d'otaku ?

Par exemple sur son dernier billet:http://ratonlaveur.free.fr/editotaku/index.php?blogid=1

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais c'est un beau celui-là.
Mais vu la mediocrité de ses articles....

----------


## Guest

> Dites, vous le connaisez ce fan de j-pop et de cosplay, qui critique cpc régulièrement sur son blog d'otaku ?
> 
> Par exemple sur son dernier billet:http://ratonlaveur.free.fr/editotaku/index.php?blogid=1





> The problem with this layout is that there's too much shit to click on. Seriously, who's ever going to click on all those links? The worst blogs are the ones that make every other word a hyperlink to another website so by the time you finish reading this sentence, you've forgotten what you were reading, or why you were reading it in the first place. Hey, this article is great but you know what would make it better? If I could read another article in the middle of it. Great design, morons.


Non mais sérieux.

----------


## Angelina

Je vous surprendrai pas en vous disant que c'est un inconditionnel de nolife.

Ceci dit, bon tuyau: ce soir ils y donnent des HL².

----------


## NitroG42

Ouais j'ai bien ris en lisant le premier article de son blog.
Par ce que bon, je peux pas aller plus loin, j'ai mes limites aussi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi, tant qu'il paye son canardPC, je trouve qu'il peut nous traiter de tous les noms.
En plus, il est éditorialiste, faut le respecter. C'est pas rien.

----------


## ElGato

> Dites, vous le connaisez ce fan de j-pop et de cosplay, qui critique cpc régulièrement sur son blog d'otaku ?
> 
> Par exemple sur son dernier billet:http://ratonlaveur.free.fr/editotaku/index.php?blogid=1


C'est pas particulièrement mauvais, à part les trouzaines de liens comme le remarque gentiment Oni² et aussi les quelques courts-circuits éventuels entre les neurones de l'auteur; par exemple, là, le lien avec CPC...eeeeeh bin je vois pas du tout où il se trouve. 

Non, pas là, j'ai vérifié.


Enfin, toute cette bande de médiocres me conforte dans mon idée que les blogs c'est pour les cons.

----------


## NitroG42

C'est quoi éditorialiste ?




> C'est pas particulièrement mauvais, à part les trouzaines de liens comme le remarque gentiment Oni² et aussi les quelques courts-circuits éventuels entre les neurones de l'auteur (par exemple, là, le lien avec CPC...eeeeeh bin je vois pas du tout où il se trouve. Non, pas là, j'ai vérifié).


Moi ce qui me gène, c'est que j'ai pas compris le lien entre kane & lynch et CPC.
M'enfin je dois être un peu neuneu.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Enfin, toute cette bande de médiocres me conforte dans mon idée que les blogs c'est pour les cons.


Stoi le con.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est quoi éditorialiste ?
> 
> 
> 
> Moi ce qui me gène, c'est que j'ai pas compris le lien entre kane & lynch et CPC.
> M'enfin je dois être un peu neuneu.


Le Monsieur a surtout une dent contre Eidos

----------


## alx

En faisant une recherche sur canard, on voit qu'il considère (ou considérait ?) CPC comme le meilleur mag jeux vidéos, et qu'il salue la date de création de canardplus comme une bonne journée.

Zavez dû le vexer à un moment  ::P:  Ou alors on ne pige pas son second degré ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Généralement, ça a un lien avec une candidature spontanée refusée.
Je dis pas que c'est son cas, mais ça s'est vu à plusieurs reprises.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

P'tain, vous auriez refusé Rabot, c'est pas un article qu'il aurait écris contre vous, mais un livre.
Voire une encyclopédie s'il est en forme.

----------


## ElGato

> Stoi le con.


Le prends pas mal mon loulou. 
Disons que dans certains cas c'est vraiment bien mal utiliser ses talents que d'écrire des articles peu lus, mal compris ou qui te valent des mails de lecteurs apprentis psychanalystes. 
Ah, et c'est quand même mauvais pour l'ego parfois :enflure:





> Généralement, ça a un lien avec une candidature spontanée refusée.
> Je dis pas que c'est son cas, mais ça s'est vu à plusieurs reprises.


Vous avez tant de candidatures que ça ?

Aussi:
- Casque Noir a-t-il vraiment la classe ?
- Les anciens passent-ils de temps en temps à la rédac ? 
- Non mais je veux dire _vraiment_ classe ?
- Est-ce qu'il serait totalement irréaliste de faire dédicacer le Goncourt 2004 par la Rédac ?
- J'insiste parce qu'on a l'impression que les jeunots sont plus pétris d'admiration pour un Casque Noir que pour, disons, un ackboo.
- Casque Noir disait que Tarace avait dû partir suite à, en gros, un manque de thunes. Est-ce que l'embauche du sieur Zoulou veut dire que le magazine se porte mieux ?

----------


## NitroG42

> - Casque Noir disait que Tarace avait dû partir suite à, en gros, un manque de thunes. Est-ce que l'embauche du sieur Zoulou veut dire que le magazine se porte mieux ?


Par ce que tu crois que Zoulou est payé ? >_>

----------


## b0b0

> Par ce que tu crois que Zoulou est payé ? >_>


Oui en tee shirt avec un zombie dessus.

----------


## O.Boulon

On a 5 ou 6 candidatures par mois, dans tous les domaines (rédacteurs, webmasters, metteur en page, stagiaire, ninja).

Casque noir n'a pas vraiment la classe, mais il le répète tellement souvent qu'on finit par prendre le pli.

Les anciens passent tous les trimestres, vaguement, certains plus que d'autres. Genre, ça fait un bail qu'on a pas vu Seb.

Faire dédicacer le goncourt par des gens qui ne l'ont pas écrit, ça serait juste un peu débile.

ackboo ne signe pas les chèques.

Zoulou est en apprentissage, il a donc un salaire au delà du misérable, sinon, on va pas mal ouais, merci.

----------


## ducon

> On a 5 ou 6 candidatures par mois, dans tous les domaines (rédacteurs, webmasters, metteur en page, stagiaire, ninja).


Vous embauchez un DRH ?  ::):

----------


## orime

> Zoulou est en apprentissage, il a donc un salaire au delà du misérable, sinon, on va pas mal ouais, merci.


Z'auriez du le mettre stagiaire pour le payer encore moins !

Je veux pas que vous finissiez au tapis à cause d'un fan de zombis punk à chien non plus !  ::o:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Non mais sérieux.


Le monsieur est fan des liens, il l'a expliqué plusieurs fois dans ses éditos, comme ici par exemple :




> *Le reste de l'internet existe.* Faites des liens hypertexte, bordel. Vous n'êtes pas tout seul sur le Net. Arrêtez de copier-coller le texte d'un autre, mettez un lien vers ce dernier - surtout s'il y a mis des liens, puisque votre copier-coller les a supprimés, pauvre tache. C'est l'internet, pas du papier : vous pouvez écrire une phrase qui se termine sur un lien, sous-entendre des trucs qui trouvent une explication sur un clic bien placé, utiliser des mots tordus en liant leur explication. Si vous reparlez d'un sujet que vous avez abordé dans le passé, mettez un lien vers le vieux article pour les nouveaux lecteurs. Avec l'hypertexte, on trouve une syntaxe différente, qui ne marche plus sur le papier, alors profitez-en. Pensez aussi à ce truc informe qu'on appelle blogosphère : si d'autres abordent le même sujet d'une façon intéressante, ajoutez-les à votre bousin. Si vous avez envie de réagir à cet article chez vous, mettez un lien, nom d'un chien.

----------


## b0b0

Boulon est ce que t'arrives à voir en 3D les stéréogrammes ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.

----------


## Guest

> Le monsieur est fan des liens, il l'a expliqué plusieurs fois dans ses éditos, comme ici par exemple :


Ben il peut écrire quelque chose de lisible et citer ses sources à la fin, au lieu d'écrire un "truc informe". Mais bon, ça a l'air de lui plaire...

----------


## ElGato

> Le monsieur est fan des liens, il l'a expliqué plusieurs fois dans ses éditos, comme ici par exemple :


Le principe est louable mais se retrouver avec 27 onglets à chacun de ses textes c'est pas vraiment génial, surtout si c'est juste pour une phrase à chaque fois.

Il devrait plutôt utiliser une ptite boîte qui s'affiche au passage de la souris: là pour le coup ça serait bien dans l'esprit Web 1.5 (et pour que ça soit Web 2.0 il faudrait que ça s'affiche avec un beau design très cher, en flash, et que ça mette 20 minutes à se charger).

----------


## Jolaventur

Mon tapis de mulot, vu le temps que ça vous prends, je sens que vous vous ètes fait plaisir dessus.
Cela dit j'aimerais bien le récupérer un jour, surtout que l'enveloppe est déja prète et tout.

----------


## NitroG42

> Mon tapis de mulot, vu le temps que ça vous prends, je sens que vous vous ètes fait plaisir dessus.
> Cela dit j'aimerais bien le récupérer un jour, surtout que l'enveloppe est déja prète et tout.


Tu crois que Gringo à signé avec son sperme ?
Personnellement, j'espère que oui.

----------


## mrFish

> Mon tapis de mulot, vu le temps que ça vous prends, je sens que vous vous ètes fait plaisir dessus.
> Cela dit j'aimerais bien le récupérer un jour, surtout que l'enveloppe est déja prète et tout.


T'es prêt à mettre combien pour la rançon ?  ::ninja:: 
Je suis sûr actuellement, il doit leur servir de repose tasse ou de cale pour une table.

----------


## gripoil

> T'es prêt à mettre combien pour la rançon ? 
> Je suis sûr actuellement, il doit leur servir de repose tasse ou de cale pour une table.


Ca accroit la valeur!

----------


## ducon

> Il devrait plutôt utiliser une ptite boîte qui s'affiche au passage de la souris: là pour le coup ça serait bien dans l'esprit Web 1.5 (et pour que ça soit Web 2.0 il faudrait que ça s'affiche avec un beau design très cher, en flash, et que ça mette 20 minutes à se charger).


Ça peut se faire avec la balise def, il me semble.

----------


## Jolaventur

Si y'a le sperme de Gringo, le caca de Thréanor et un bout de Donuts de Boulon dessus 
J'ose pas m'en servir , je l'encadre et tout les soir je pris tout nu à genoux devant.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Le principe est louable mais se retrouver avec 27 onglets à chacun de ses textes c'est pas vraiment génial, surtout si c'est juste pour une phrase à chaque fois.


T'es pas obligé de cliquer compulsivement sur tous les liens que tu vois non plus  :^_^:  (sinon, je te plains quand tu essaies de lire un article de Wikipédia)

----------


## alx

> T'es pas obligé de cliquer compulsivement sur tous les liens que tu vois non plus  (sinon, je te plains quand tu essaies de lire un article de Wikipédia)


Je me faisais la même réflexion. Généralement, un simple mouseover en regardant la barre d'état sera suffisamment informatif : on voit si c'est un lien "gag", un lien vers un article de blog (et souvent le titre sera dans l'URL), etc...

----------


## johnclaude

> - Casque Noir a-t-il vraiment la classe ?
> ... 
> - Non mais je veux dire _vraiment_ classe ?


Oui.
Par contre Boulon on s'en cogne: même pas besoin de le respecter  ::lol::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Jo, je pense qu'ils s'amusent à un petit jeu : ils mettent un timer de 15 jours pour te renvoyer le tapis, et à chaque fois que tu les relances en public, le timer repart à zéro.

En tout cas moi c'est ce que je ferais  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Cool, on va l'aider :

Quand est-ce que vous renvoyez son tapis à Jolav ? ::P:

----------


## Goji

Pourquoi le topic sur le poker a-t-il été fermé avec un mot de la fin particulièrement discutable ?
Ne vaut-il mieux pas fermer sans rien dire, comme un amant quitte la couche collante au petit matin, ou simplement se rendre compte que, peut-être, dire des conneries sous couvert du sacro-saint humour (est on vous emmerde) est une méthode à polémiques qu'il faut ensuite assumer ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On s'en fout.
Mais alors grave. La polémique c'est transformé en preuve par A+B que le poker c'est super L33T. Sur le truc réservé à Canardpc.
Bah le poker, ouais, c'est super L33T. C'est pas pour ça qu'on ne peut pas se moquer des pokermans.
Booboo ne participe pas aux forums, écrivez lui des mails.

----------


## Goji

Je m'en fous également, j'ai regardé l'émission 5 minutes hier et je me suis fait chier, et je n'aime pas le poker, et je n'aime pas le Quick.
Je suis juste un peu surpris des réactions épidermiques peu contrôlées et constatées de temps en temps, et qu'il est difficile de digérer lorsqu'on est pas un habitué  (et pour être franc, mon petit cœur de rocker n'est guère habitué non plus).
Il serait dommage de refroidir sur le support Internet celles et ceux qui aiment le support papier, leur petit porte-monnaie tremblant à la main, tels de petits lapins pris dans la lumière aveuglante du vigile des lieux.

----------


## getcha

> Je m'en fous également, j'ai regardé l'émission 5 minutes hier et je me suis fait chier, et je n'aime pas le poker, et je n'aime pas le Quick.
> Je suis juste un peu surpris des réactions épidermiques peu contrôlées et constatées de temps en temps, et qu'il est difficile de digérer lorsqu'on est pas un habitué.
> Il serait dommage de refroidir sur le support Internet celles et ceux qui aiment le support papier, leur petit porte-monnaie tremblant à la main, tels de petits lapins pris dans la lumière aveuglante du vigile des lieux.


En même temps c'est aussi un bon plan marketing, le hardcore-style on est pas vos amis.

----------


## Goji

Pas faux.

Sinon pour changer de sujet ( ::siffle:: ), si on trouve un buraliste absolument pas au courant du tout que Canard PC (ze magajine qu'il est bien même pour les provinciaux) existe, comment fait-on pour l'enrôler, mis à part à grand renfort de béquilles dans les cuisses ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Chers amis de la rédaction, devant tant de réponses de votre part je réitère ma demande:
Mon tapis de souris, bien que je sache qu'un objet sur lequel j'ai posé mes augustes doigts puisse faire l'objet d'un culte.
J'aimerais savoir s'il est prévu que vous me le renvoyer?

----------


## El Gringo

ouais, bientôt.

----------


## NitroG42

> ouais, bientôt.


A votre place je l'enverrai sous forme de papier wc.

----------


## O.Boulon

On l'a même pas reçu je crois.

----------


## b0b0

> Booboo ne participe pas aux forums, écrivez lui des mails.


Ou mp moi au pire , merci.

----------


## Jolaventur

> A votre place je l'enverrai sous forme de papier wc.


Ouai mais toi t'es une petite crotte de pigeon mal démoulay.

----------


## le faucheur

C'est normal qu'on trouve pas Canard PC sur Paris ou il y a un probleme !
C'est que je veut ma came moi, merde !

----------


## Goji

Il est dispo depuis ce matin, n'hésite pas à passer sous la surface  :;): 
Par contre fais gaffe, j'ai failli ne pas le trouver tellement la couv est chouette.

----------


## b0b0

Les lecteurs de canard pc c'est des cons.

----------


## NitroG42

Il était dispo aujourd'hui...
En fait j'ai compris pourquoi en arrivant dans la librairie, y avait un magnifique papier sur le "ralentissement des transporteurs"...
Voilà voilà.

----------


## Jolaventur

Pas dispo par chez moi 
c'est un scandale 
Je va porter plainte pour non assistance à drogué.

Pis en plus j'a oublier de mettre mes coordonnées sur le sondage du site et là je peux plus.

Bullshits
Manquerai plus que la france se qualifi pour les quarts et ce sera une journée de merde.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Pas dispo par chez moi 
> c'est un scandale 
> Je va porter plainte pour non assistance à drogué.
> 
> Pis en plus j'a oublier de mettre mes coordonnées sur le sondage du site et là je peux plus.
> 
> Bullshits
> Manquerai plus que la france se qualifi pour les quarts et ce sera une journée de merde.


En plus j'suis sur que t'as pas reçu ton tapis de souris...

----------


## Jolaventur

> En plus j'suis sur que t'as pas reçu ton tapis de souris...


Ouai  ::(: 
Triple Hit Combo

----------


## Tromzy

Sinon moi je tenais à dire que je viens de recevoir par erreur un tapis de souris entièrement dédicacé, merci à toute la rédac' !  :;):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'ai reçu le mien samedi. Envoyé mardi. Sympa les gars. J'ai juste pas compris le jeu de mot de thréanor... C'est quoi le rapport entre mon nick et une télécommande universelle ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sinon moi je tenais à dire que je viens de recevoir par erreur un tapis de souris entièrement dédicacé, merci à toute la rédac' !


Je te hais 
Va mourir Creuvart

----------


## IrishCarBomb

En zonant sur l'ancien site, je suis tombé sur un screensaver bien rigolo mais plus trop d'actualité.

Serait-il possible que vous en fassiez un nouveau avec les membres de la rédac actuelle (ça ferait partie des goodies) ?

----------


## le faucheur

> En zonant sur l'ancien site, je suis tombé sur un screensaver bien rigolo mais plus trop d'actualité.
> 
> Serait-il possible que vous en fassiez un nouveau avec les membres de la rédac actuelle (ça ferait partie des goodies) ?


Je l'ai mais il ne marche pas avec mon pc.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ah bon ? Il marche nickel sur le mien. Mais j'en voudrais surtout un nouveau.

----------


## Nono

> Gringo écoute n'importe quoi et très fort jusqu'à ce qu'on soit aussi fan que lui (phénomène Johnny).


Je vous conseille Hamlet Hallyday :

Et sur ce bon conseil, je vais de ce pas faire ma demande de passeport (vite ! vite !)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

vous écrivez avec quelle police? (question conne)

----------


## NitroG42

> vous écrivez avec quelle police? (question conne)


Avec la gendarmerie  ::ninja:: 
BAN.

Remarque si vous mettez la police en open, avec des accents et tout, ca me plairait bien...

----------


## El Gringo

> Je vous conseille Hamlet Hallyday :
> http://www.izdi.com/objets/1768.jpg


Woua je connaissais pas ce CD ce matin, et maintenant Tarace nous a raconté sa genèse... Merci, bel inconnu.

----------


## trueleech

Moi, moi j'ai une question  ::): 
Pourquoi cette métamorphose de Gringo ?  ::(:  J'veux dire, au début c'était la victime et là ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Moi, moi j'ai une question 
> Pourquoi cette métamorphose de Gringo ?  J'veux dire, au début c'était la victime et là ...


Ben y'a Zoulou et Rabot qui sont arrivés entre temps, non ?
Faut bien passer le role de bleu bite au dernier arrivé. D'ailleurs, vous lui réservez quoi au prochain type qui entre à la rédac ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Un travail d'équipe avec Half.

----------


## O.Boulon

Gringo, ça a jamais été la victime.
C'était le gentil.

----------


## trueleech

Ca c'est du test de compétence.
EDIT : Awi désolé, c'était à toi qu'on faisait tout le temps référence  ::(:

----------


## Athmos

> Pas faux.
> 
> Sinon pour changer de sujet (), si on trouve un buraliste absolument pas au courant du tout que Canard PC (ze magajine qu'il est bien même pour les provinciaux) existe, comment fait-on pour l'enrôler, mis à part à grand renfort de béquilles dans les cuisses ?


Faut lui en apporter un. Y'a un numéro de publication dessus (enfin quelque part) qui lui permettra de le réclamer à sa régie de distribution pour vous.


Ça marche avec n'importe quel magajine de bon gout. Et d'autres.

----------


## Goji

Je vais essayer ça, parce qu'ils le valent bien.
Merci pour l'astuce. J'avais enchaîné les coups de boule dans le plexus solaire et les frites sur les fesses, et j'étais à court d'idée.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Qui est le gars sur la photo de la page d'abonnement du n°173 ?

----------


## le faucheur

> Qui est le gars sur la photo de la page d'abonnement du n°173 ?


Tu m'enleve les mots de la bouche !

----------


## El Gringo

Ben c'est le mec le plus cool du monde, c'est pourtant évident...

----------


## Largeman

> Ben c'est le mec le plus cool du monde, c'est pourtant évident...


Ton mec ?

----------


## le faucheur

> Ben c'est le mec le plus cool du monde, c'est pourtant évident...


Toi ? Tu a changer de tronche alors (ou je deviens gateux).

----------


## El Gringo

Ni l'un ni l'autre, c'est juste le mec le plus cool du monde et ça pourrait être n'importe qui. Non pas vous, mais n'importe qui d'autre.

PS : Signé le gentil Gringo.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non pas le gentil GRingo, pitié...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce qui me fait penser à une question :

Mais pourquoi sont-ils si méchants ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Ce qui me fait penser à une question :
> 
> Mais pourquoi sont-ils si méchants ?


Paaaaaaskeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Ben y'a Zoulou et Rabot qui sont arrivés entre temps, non ?
> Faut bien passer le role de bleu bite au dernier arrivé.




Tu remarqueras que je suis relativement à l'abri.

----------


## mescalin

> Ni l'un ni l'autre, c'est juste le mec le plus cool du monde et ça pourrait être n'importe qui. Non pas vous, mais n'importe qui d'autre.
> 
> PS : Signé le gentil Gringo.


N'empêche il a une bonne gueule d'arsouille sur la photo. Ou alors c'est l'effet du soleil de vendée sur le teint picard ? huhuhu...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Tu remarqueras que je suis relativement à l'abri.


Ben 600 bornes entre toi et Boulon t'évites d'être maltraité physiquement, mais psychologiquement, il s'en prend souvent à toi.
Tu peux nous le dire s'il te fait pleurer. Si c'est le cas, je lui péterai la gueule à ce sale type. Même s'il a l'air costaud, on sait tous que c'est plein de vide.

----------


## Athmos

Suffit de bien viser le nerf sciatique. Pour éviter les ripostes, un T shirt avec un stéréogramme à base de dauphins verts et roses entrelacés devrait aider.

Les arts martiaux, c'est avant tout une bonne connaissance de l'anatomie, et une âme retorse.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ah ouais, c'est vrai qu'il y a aussi le fait que Boulon voit pas en 3D, et donc, dixit lui-même :




> Bah, t'apprends, ton cerveau s'adapte, tu calcules la hauteur d'un trottoir en fonction de l'ombre.
>  Par contre pour les trajectoires des balles, des ballons et des projectiles, c'est plus dur.


Suffit donc de l'attaquer à midi, ou en pleine nuit, comme ça, pas d'ombres pour qu'il se repère. Vu qu'il gère pas les distances, on le bousille.
Ca, ou alors la bonne vieille technique qui marche avec tout le monde et à tous les coups: A deux, dans le dos, par surprise, et avec des batons.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Mais pourquoi vous voulez attaquer le gentil Boulon ?  ::cry::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Mais pourquoi vous voulez attaquer le gentil Boulon ?


Parce que les autres membres de la rédac sont chétifs ou maigrichons, et que donc, y'a aucun challenge.

----------


## Jolaventur

Merci pour mon tapis de mulot les garçons.
Je vous envoi plein de bisous positifs
Ben oui c'est mieux que des ondes positives ça les bisous positifs.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'es has been mec. Maintenant on parle de bisous _participatifs._

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi j'ai pas signé parce que je t'aime pas.
Ou parce que j'étais à Prague, je sais plus.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi j'ai pas signé parce que je t'aime pas.
> Ou parce que j'étais à Prague, je sais plus.


C'est pas grave moi je t'aime bien 
Si tu savais ce que tes collègues ont profité de ton absence pour mettre sur mon tapi.

Bon ceci dit va falloir que je le renvoi pour un graphe de monseigneur Boulon.

Ensuite je rajoute longue à vie à CPC 
Je vous aime les gars changez pas.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Jolaventur t'es un sacré FBDM quand même  ::P:  Mais on ne t'en tiendra pas rigueur va. 

:jettelapremièrepierre:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Jolaventur t'es un sacré FBDM quand même  Mais on ne t'en tiendra pas rigueur va. 
> 
> :jettelapremièrepierre:


C'est quoi ça?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Fistule Bernaculo Destitué Mondain.

----------


## Goji

C'est clair comme de la laine de roche, pourtant.

----------


## Jolaventur

Je ne vois pas moi

----------


## Athmos

18 lettres.
Pas mieux.
Je dirai "foutu breton de merde".

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> 18 lettres.
> Pas mieux.
> Je dirai "foutu breton de merde".


Ah ouais ça pourrait être ça mais comme je vais annuellement (aucun rapport avec l'anus bande de trou d'cul) en vacances en Bretagne je ne tiens pas à m'attirer les foudres des plus attaqués mentalement (nationalistes donc) pour mourir dans un bain de cidre acide (le cidre normand étant bien meilleur  :B):  ).

FBDM = Fan Boy De Merde.

M. Renard, c'est à vous pour les chiffres.

----------


## Goji

15 x 2 = plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> e cidre normand étant bien meilleur.


Putain de pequenot, le CIDRE NORMAND C'EST POUR LA CUISINE !
Y'a que le Cidre Breton (et basque si on en croit le papier culture) qui vaut le coup. Et les productions anglo saxonnes.

----------


## spongebong

> Putain de pequenot


MUSEAU § j't'attaque à la recrée moi.

----------


## Goji

Je savais que De gaulle avait son porte-avion, mais je ne savais pas que Pétain avait son paquebot… je trouve ça limite-limite mauvais goût.
Encore un coup des bretons.

Sinon question, aura-t-on droit à notre numéros spécial été 128 pages cette année, avec couverture chromée, origami et poil à gratter ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Putain de pequenot, le CIDRE NORMAND C'EST POUR LA CUISINE !
> Y'a que le Cidre Breton (et basque si on en croit le papier culture) qui vaut le coup. Et les productions anglo saxonnes.


Et le cidre des Asturies quand même  ::mellow::

----------


## Athmos

'tain les bretons, z'êtes quand même notre minorité visible numero 1 ici. Je comprend rien aux fiérté régionales, excusez moi hein.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah rien. C'est un point commun. Comme les émo ou les tecktonikeurs ou les fans d'Appleseed. Ca facilite d'emblée la première forme de l'amitié (qui en compte 12 selon la doctrine de _Poulskaiev_, la dernière étant l'amitié virile manifistée à l'aide de la main pleine de verre pilé au fond de la gorge de l'ami/frère, mais les inuits ont des moeurs bizarres).

_Ton ethnologue en claquettes._

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Putain de pequenot, le CIDRE NORMAND C'EST POUR LA CUISINE !
> Y'a que le Cidre Breton (et basque si on en croit le papier culture) qui vaut le coup. Et les productions anglo saxonnes.


Hey le plouc élevé au chouchenn, tout le monde achète pas son cidre normand chez E. Leclerc. Mais d'ailleurs pourquoi j'essaie de raisonné un breton moi pfff  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Je comprend rien aux fiérté régionales, excusez moi hein.


Va déjà falloir commencer par intégrer que la Bretagne et la Région Bretagne, c'est pas la même chose  :;): 




> Hey le plouc élevé au chouchenn, tout le monde achète pas son cidre normand chez E. Leclerc. Mais d'ailleurs pourquoi j'essaie de raisonné un breton moi pfff


Il est Breton Raphi  ::huh::  Je le croyais Tourangeau moi...

----------


## Télo

> Il est Breton Raphi  Je le croyais Tourangeau moi...


C'est pas important ça, du moment qu'il sait que le meilleur cidre c'est le cidre breton.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je vois qu'il y en a qui ont passé leur jeunesse dépravée et ethylisée sur les plages accompagnés de leur pote Paul Remy pour les petits budgets hein ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Hey le plouc élevé au chouchenn, tout le monde achète pas son cidre normand chez E. Leclerc. Mais d'ailleurs pourquoi j'essaie de raisonné un breton moi pfff


Eh oh, déjà, d'une, tu me confonds pas avec ces créatures du diable que sont les bretons hein. J'aime leur cidre, leur coin, leur caractère de merde et (parfois) leur musique, mais mon ADN est vierge de toute contamination liée à eux.
J'ai rien à voir avec ces consanguins qui se marient dans un cercle de 25 Km maximum autour de leur ferme, où ils cultivent les crèpes et le poisson.J'suis du Sud moi, l'autre pays des cons. Et maintenant, j'suis tourangeau, le pays des cons bouseux. Mais j'suis pas breton. Manquerait plus que ça pour handicaper mes mômes tiens.

Secondo, j'aime pas Leclerc. Les gars de la sécurité me fouillent systématiquement. Pourtant, j'fais tout pour cacher mon côté jeune.

Normand de mes deux. Sans déconner. On va vous renvoyer dans la flotte d'où vous venez !

----------


## Ash_Crow

Sinon, pour répondre sérieusement à Athmos, je te conseille la lecture de ce livre. Très bien écrit, très complet sur le sujet (enfin sur celui de pourquoi-les-bretons-sont-comme-ça, pas sur celui de leur présence particulière sur ce forum ^^)

D'ailleurs, je le conseille à tout le monde, c'est un vrai plaisir à lire, bourré d'humour cynique, qui tape sur tout le monde sans distinction (ouais comme CPC quoi ^^)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Explications sordides.


T'es pas breton, j'suis pas normand et on aime pas Leclerc. Finalement on pourrait presque s'entendre.  :^_^:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> T'es pas breton, j'suis pas normand et on aime pas Leclerc. Finalement on pourrait presque s'entendre.


Hum, manquerait plus que tu ais une fille, et on pourrait planifier le mariage de nos mômes.
Pas de sang breton ou normand, joueurs, aimant le cide et CPC. Nos enfants sont déjà beau, nos petits enfants seraient magnifique.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Eh oh, déjà, d'une, tu me confonds pas avec ces créatures du diable que sont les bretons hein. J'aime leur cidre, leur coin, leur caractère de merde et (parfois) leur musique, mais mon ADN est vierge de toute contamination liée à eux.
> J'ai rien à voir avec ces consanguins qui se marient dans un cercle de 25 Km maximum autour de leur ferme, où ils cultivent les crèpes et le poisson.J'suis du Sud moi, l'autre pays des cons. Et maintenant, j'suis tourangeau, le pays des cons bouseux. Mais j'suis pas breton. Manquerait plus que ça pour handicaper mes mômes tiens.


Dis donc salope 
J'vais pas t'rater à la sortie tu va voir 
En revanche il a raison le garçon le Cidre Beurton il est meilleur mais pas de partout 
Celui de la ferme Sehedic de la Foret Fouesnant il est monstrueux (Fruité, frais en bouche, pétillant comme il faut etc...)
Après y'a des cidres qui sont une honte mais ceux là on les vends sur les bords des routes dans les magasins attrape touristes.

----------


## El Gringo

Ok maintenant que vous avez fait la paix (edit : ou pas...) on va pouvoir passer à autre chose parce que les débats bretons-bretons, bretons-nantais, bretons-vendéens, bretons-normand etc., on en a assez dans la vraie vie pour pas que vous nous saouliez sur le forum. De toute façon ce sont les basques les plus forts.

----------


## ToasT

Non. Les alsaciens.

----------


## Jolaventur

> De toute façon ce sont les basques les plus forts.


Fait gaffe Gringo 
Nous aussi on sait poser des bombes. ::P:

----------


## bigxtra

> on en a assez dans la vraie vie pour pas que vous nous *saouliez* sur le forum.



 :;):

----------


## El Gringo

Sinon vous pouvez faire un topic des fiertés régionales à la con, ça pourrait rapidement rattraper le topic de b0b0...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sinon vous pouvez faire un topic des fiertés régionales à la con, ça pourrait rapidement rattraper le topic de b0b0...


Ne me tente pas.
Ceci dit le dernier qui faisait rien de mal le motoculteur Boulon est passé dessus

Toute façon c'est nous les meilleurs ::P:

----------


## jpjmarti

> Fait gaffe Gringo 
> Nous aussi on sait poser des bombes.


Surtout dans les macdos.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Surtout dans les macdos.


Et les antennes télé ::P:

----------


## b0b0

> Sinon vous pouvez faire un topic des fiertés régionales à la con, ça pourrait rapidement rattraper le topic de b0b0...


Comment t'es trop naif. En plus on en parle déjà dedans.  :B):

----------


## Jolaventur

> En plus on en parle déjà dedans.


Ca c'est la preuve que Gringo ne nous lit pas.

----------


## b0b0

> Ca c'est la preuve que Gringo ne nous lit pas.


Remarque qui nous lit ?

----------


## El Gringo

Bon le fond de mon dernier message c'est qu'on est pas sur MSN ou le topic de b0b0 ici, merci de ne pas flooder ou des points vont tomber...

----------


## jpjmarti

> Et les antennes télé


Tu étais né à la belle époque de roc tre dudon ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu étais né à la belle époque de roc tre dudon ?


Non mais j'en ai tellement entendu parler ::P: 
Un peu comme un fait de guerre. ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

Si vous avez passé mes messages en invisible ne soyez pas surpris si vous choppez des points pour flood sans comprendre, un jour...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Est-ce que vous comptez un jour laisser half tester un jeu ?


Histoire de se marrer ?

----------


## El Gringo

Déjà fait (fly for fun) et ça aurait été vraiment marrant si vous aviez pu lire le texte original sans correction...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Déjà fait (fly for fun) et ça aurait été vraiment marrant si vous aviez pu lire le texte original sans correction...


Ah ouais mais c'était dans la partie jeux online... la seule et unique rubrique de CPC que je ne lis pas.

----------


## le faucheur

Le nouvelle avatar de Gringo, c'est pas Tex Murphy ?
Edit : Je viens de voir la signature, pas la peine de me repondre.

----------


## raton-laveur

> Généralement, ça a un lien avec une candidature spontanée refusée.
> Je dis pas que c'est son cas, mais ça s'est vu à plusieurs reprises.


Ce n'est pas mon cas. 

Mais merci de m'avoir fait comprendre que mon abonnement n'a pas besoin d'être renouvelé.

----------


## O.Boulon

A ton service !

----------


## Nelfe

> Déjà fait (fly for fun) et ça aurait été vraiment marrant si vous aviez pu lire le texte original sans correction...


flaïe fore feune é un tré bon je, jlui mé 7/10.

----------


## Neo_13

> A ton service !


I lol'd

Tiens d'ailleurs, pour feter ça, je plie les gaules et j'arrive...

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, non !

On est en bouclage : pas de modos ou de lecteurs à la rédac. Même avec des donuts ou la tête tranchée de Dany Boon.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Non, non !
> 
> On est en bouclage : pas de modos ou de lecteurs à la rédac. Même avec des donuts ou la tête tranchée de Dany Boon.


Et avec des Donuts fourrés avec la tête tranchée de Danny Boon ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Par contre venir me voir à Tulle c'est faisable.

Je boucle pas mais je la boucle, c'est assez proche.

----------


## Guest

> Par contre venir me voir à Tulle c'est faisable.
> 
> Je boucle mais je la boucle, c'est assez proche.


Ok j'arrive.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je pouvais pas rêver mieux.

----------


## Guest

C'est bien parce que je m'ennuie c'est toi.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Pourquoi y'a un gars de CPC à Tulle, et pas à Brest, alors que des lecteurs Brestois y'en a plein, et que Tulle on sait même pas où sait, hein ? 
Scandale!

Je me désabonnerais, si j'étais abonné, tiens!






Non, serieux, c'est où, Tulle ?

----------


## Largeman

Tulle c'est une ville toute morte du centre de la France, d'où est originaire notre précédent président, et ou est/était maire F. Hollande.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est loin d'être mort.

Toi par contre si je te croise.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Non, non !
> 
> On est en bouclage : pas de modos ou de lecteurs à la rédac. Même avec des donuts ou la tête tranchée de Dany Boon.


Ben les lecteurs, ça coule de source mais les modos ? Vous êtes tout pour eux !!!

----------


## Largeman

Tulle c'est vivant, c'est de la grosse ville de province...

Sinon t'habites dans Tulle ou bien dans les environs ? Parce qu'à 10-15min de bagnole y a des coins de verdure bien sympathiques.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'habite plein centre et j'ai pas encore exploré les environs.


Je vais bientôt avoir vu 3 concerts en deux semaines, donc j'appelle pas ça une ville morte. De vrais concerts. Sans compter la fête de la musique. Je suis agréablement surpris, je m'attendais vraiment à une ville fantôme.

----------


## Tromzy

Haha, Largeman qui cherche à se faire un pote. C'est pas gagné.

edit : tiens, si en fait.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je ne serai jamais pote avec un surfeur.

Bête en plus.

----------


## Largeman

Alors ça doit dépendre des périodes. On y avait passé une journée ou deux avec des potes début septembre (avant d'aller s'installer un tout petit peu plus loin dans une maison en pleine forêt) et c'était particulièrement peu actif: marché vide, peu de jeunes, aucune activité le soir...

Enfin tu sais que je te cherches hein, faut pas mal le prendre; chacun ses goûts.

Edit: ne m'insulte pas s'il te plaît hein, je suis bodyboarder monsieur.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> http://www.vacances-en-correze.net/u...e_de_Tulle.JPG
> 
> Tulle c'est vivant, c'est de la grosse ville de province...
> 
> Sinon t'habites dans Tulle ou bien dans les environs ? Parce qu'à 10-15min de bagnole y a des coins de verdure bien sympathiques.


Ca m'a l'air tout meugnon comme ville en fait. Combien d'habitants au fait ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> http://drapeauxbretagne.canalblog.co...ST_PZ_2005.JPG


C'est quoi ce pavillon ?  ::mellow::

----------


## le faucheur

> Ca m'a l'air tout meugnon comme ville en fait. Combien d'habitants au fait ?


5 en comptant le chat de la voisine.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> 5 en comptant le chat de la voisine.


7 il y a Rabot et le gars qui a fait deux concerts.  :^_^: 


Tiens et sinon Boulon, je suis interessé par le tee shirt "Techfit" pour offrir, je peux le trouver en boutique ou c'est web only ?

(et il sent toujours pas mauvais deux semaines après ?)

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ca m'a l'air tout meugnon comme ville en fait. Combien d'habitants au fait ?



15 553... 15554 avec Rabot...
:afaitsesdevoirs:




> C'est quoi ce pavillon ?


ben c'est Brest, animal bête
Assez bien trouvé, comme armes: Brest la française, Recouvrance la bretonne...

----------


## O.Boulon

Il sent toujours pas mauvais et il est trouvable un peu partout, je crois.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> 15 553... 15554 avec Rabot...
> :afaitsesdevoirs:


Excellent. Je pense que tu as brillé au BAC.


Ou à la BAC.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ben les lecteurs, ça coule de source mais les modos ? Vous êtes tout pour eux !!!


Je ne crois pas non, et on a beau être cons on a vraiment du boulot en vrai...

----------


## Jolaventur

> A ton service !


Tu va y arriver à faire dégager tous les cons hein 
petit à petit mais tu y arriveras.
On aura plus rester entre pervers et Fanboy dégoulinant 
Tromzy et Nitro quoi

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Excellent. Je pense que tu as brillé au BAC.


putain, je sais que je suis pas en avance côté études, mais quand même...  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tu va y arriver à faire dégager tous les cons hein 
> petit à petit mais tu y arriveras.
> On aura plus rester entre pervers et Fanboy dégoulinant 
> Tromzy et Nitro quoi


Bah, c'est pas une question de con du tout.
C'est juste que si le magazine ne convient plus à un lecteur, faut pas qu'il claque de la thune pour rien.

Exemple : Mon mad movies me laisse de plus en plus un mauvais goût dans la bouche, je vais peut être arrêté. Enfin, bon un jour quoi. Peut être.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Bah, c'est pas une question de con du tout.
> C'est juste que si le magazine ne convient plus à un lecteur, faut pas qu'il claque de la thune pour rien.


Quel humaniste.
:fan:

----------


## O.Boulon

Grave.
Les gens qui continuent à lire CPC alors que le contenu leur déplaît, c'est comme les gens qui persistent à lire Joystick parce que c'est Joystick.
On peut pas faire deux mesures. Soit tu y trouves ton compte et tu soutiens, soit ça te plaît pas et tu arrêtes, soit t'es vexé et t'es vexé alors tu fais ce que tu veux.

----------


## Tromzy

> Tu va y arriver à faire dégager tous les cons hein 
> petit à petit mais tu y arriveras.
> On aura plus rester entre pervers et Fanboy dégoulinant 
> Tromzy et Nitro quoi


Ouais. Et t'as vu comme on remercie les fidèles abonnés ? En leur filant un avatar de chie.  ::(: 

Où est mon drapeau breton ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouais. Et t'as vu comme on remercie les fidèles abonnés ? En leur filant un avatar de chie.


Il est trop cool cet avatar 

tu peux toujours en changer si t'es malheureux Boulon vient de le dire 
Si le contenu te convient plus blabla , te force pas.
Edit: merde y'a Fanboy lèche burne qui nous lit 
De qui je parle He He ça commence pas Ni et ça finit par Tro ::P:

----------


## Tromzy

Non, je vais le garder un peu puisque tu l'aimes bien.  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non, je vais le garder un peu puisque tu l'aimes bien.


Ouai t'a vu un peu ces yeux de truite malheureuse, on lui donnerai la bite à Jésus sans confession.

----------


## Skiant

Question con, mais pour les lecteurs d'outre Nord-Pas-de-Calais (les belges, quoi), y'aurait moyen de payer son abonnement par virement bancaire international?
De mon plat pays et avec 0 revenus, en bon étudiant que je suis, j'ai pas de carte de crédit, par contre j'ai 0 frais sur les virement bancaires internationaux pourvu que j'aie le code IBAN du destinataire.
Si un gentil rédacteur m'envoie les infos du compte sur lequel je peux faire un virement, je m'abonne de suite.  ::wub::

----------


## NitroG42

> Grave.
> Les gens qui continuent à lire CPC alors que le contenu leur déplaît, c'est comme les gens qui persistent à lire Joystick parce que c'est Joystick.
> On peut pas faire deux mesures. Soit tu y trouves ton compte et tu soutiens, soit ça te plaît pas et tu arrêtes, soit t'es vexé et t'es vexé alors tu fais ce que tu veux.


Ouh le jaloux euuh !
On voit tout de suite que t'es jaloux de leurs conditions de travail mirobolantes.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Question con, mais pour les lecteurs d'outre Nord-Pas-de-Calais


 ::o:  ::o:  Han y'a quelque chose après le nord Pas de Calais 
Mon papépé m'a toujours dit que c'était un désert rempli de sauvage à bicyclette.
Il m'a même raconté une légende à propos du néant qui habiterais là bas.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Exemple : Mon mad movies me laisse de plus en plus un mauvais goût dans la bouche, je vais peut être arrêté. Enfin, bon un jour quoi. Peut être.


J'ai le même soucis pour Mad Movies. Surtout qu'ils ont tendance à s'emballer pour des films qui s'avèrent être des merdes par la suite, et qu'ils défoncent comme s'ils l'avaient toujours défoncé.

M'enfin, vu que c'est quand même l'un des seuls mag' traitant des films d'horreurs/fantasy/SF avec sérieux (contrairement aux "grands magazines sérieux" qui considèrent souvent ces films comme du sous-cinéma) et que je découvre quand même pas mal de petits trucs méconnus, ben je continue à l'acheter.
Même si on est loin de la grande période des années 90, et d'il y a encore quelques années, avant que les rédacteurs ne se barrent...

----------


## El Gringo

> Question con, mais pour les lecteurs d'outre Nord-Pas-de-Calais (les belges, quoi), y'aurait moyen de payer son abonnement par virement bancaire international?
> De mon plat pays et avec 0 revenus, en bon étudiant que je suis, j'ai pas de carte de crédit, par contre j'ai 0 frais sur les virement bancaires internationaux pourvu que j'aie le code IBAN du destinataire.
> Si un gentil rédacteur m'envoie les infos du compte sur lequel je peux faire un virement, je m'abonne de suite.


abonnement à canardpc point comme, et tu devrais avoir ta réponse. D'ici un mois ou deux...

----------


## Neo_13

> Non, non !
> 
> On est en bouclage : pas de modos ou de lecteurs à la rédac. Même avec des donuts ou la tête tranchée de Dany Boon.


J'ai fait comme j'ai dit

Et effectivement ils étaient en bouclage... sauf que vu que j'ai effectivement plié, ben je l'ai découvert en arrivant.

Et j'avais ni donut ni tete de dany boon, mais j'ai pu constater que certains abandonnaient leurs collegues...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> J'ai fait comme j'ai dit
> Et effectivement ils étaient en bouclage... sauf que vu que j'ai effectivement plié, ben je l'ai découvert en arrivant.


Ils t'ont pas pété la gueule ?!

P'tain, les menaces de Boulon, c'est des paroles en l'air alors ? On peut y aller quand on veut.
Je propose d'organiser un voyage en bus pour s'y rendre. Si on arrive à rassembler plus de 60 personnes, on pourrait même avoir un prix de groupe, et un car avec des toilettes.

Le But: débarquer en masse, par surprise, un soir de bouclage.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et on s'assied dans la rédac, et on tape dans les mains en chantant très fort des chants pacifistes !

----------


## ElGato

Pourquoi Gringo se met à poster avec des smileys partout ? Il s'est fait voler son compte par sa p'tite soeur ?

----------


## Tromzy

C'est la fatigue du bouclage je pense. Le pauvre homme n'a plus toute sa tête.

----------


## El Gringo

Pire, je me suis fait voler ma réserve naturelle par la fatigue et la bétise. lol

----------


## getcha

> Exemple : Mon mad movies me laisse de plus en plus un mauvais goût dans la bouche, je vais peut être arrêté. Enfin, bon un jour quoi. Peut être.


Ah ! Et après on se moque des mecs qui regardent nolife, des films de genre, etc... Ta crédibilité vient de sombrer dans un abyme qui ferait peur au commandant Cousteau lui-même. Le colosse vient de dévoiler ses pieds d'argile, on va enfin pouvoir se défendre contre tes vannes dévastatrices qui ont fait se lever bien des étendards ! La victoire est proche !

----------


## TheToune

> *lol*


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!  ::o: 
Pendez le !!!  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Et encore, heureusement, t'es pas tomber sur ma version collector de Stranglehold...

----------


## Neo_13

> Ils t'ont pas pété la gueule ?!
> 
> P'tain, les menaces de Boulon, c'est des paroles en l'air alors ? On peut y aller quand on veut.
> Je propose d'organiser un voyage en bus pour s'y rendre. Si on arrive à rassembler plus de 60 personnes, on pourrait même avoir un prix de groupe, et un car avec des toilettes.
> 
> Le But: débarquer en masse, par surprise, un soir de bouclage.


Ben, tu fais ce que tu veux, moi, j'ai fait appel à des trésors de diplomatie, non pas avec Boulon, qui n'en a pas, mais avec le katana qu'il a pris à chuck norris...

Et le katana a cédé devant la menace que je faisais pesé sur lui. Du coup, je suis parti. A vaincre sans périls on triomphe sans gloire, mais à s'engager dans une lutte à mort avec Boulon, on fait juste que mourrir (éventuellement en emmenant Boulon avec)

Quant à ton idée de bus, c'est le pasage du champ de mine qui va etre difficile en bus... En moto avec un peu d'attention, je suis passé sans problème, mais le bus, il risque que de rejoindre le vide spatial.

----------


## Tromzy

Ce serait sympa une rubrique dans CPC où vous mettriez les textes ratés ou non-publiables, comme un test de Half non-corrigé ou des articles de Gringo rédigés dans un état d'hébriété de fatigue avancée, non ?

----------


## Threanor

> Ce serait sympa une rubrique dans CPC où vous mettriez les textes ratés ou non-publiables, comme un test de Half non-corrigé ou des articles de Gringo rédigés dans un état d'ébriété de fatigue avancée, non ?


non, on veut pas aller en prison.

----------


## Tromzy

A ce point-là ?  ::mellow:: 

 :^_^:

----------


## Geminys

> non, on veut pas aller en prison.



Avec une réponse comme celle la je n'ai qu'une chose a dire....JE VEUX LES VOIRS!!   ::love:: 

ya pô moyen de les cacher sur le site ou le fofo??

----------


## jakbonhom

Bah tiens: est-ce qu'il arrive que le rédac-chef ou le directeur de rédaction "censure" ou demande de reprendre une partie d'un texte parce que c'est juste pas possible de le publier tel quel?

----------


## El Gringo

> des articles de Gringo rédigés dans un état d'hébriété de fatigue avancée, non ?


Ben... Non, rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Tu penses trop fort Gringo, ça va t'attirer des ennuis.

----------


## Threanor

> Bah tiens: est-ce qu'il arrive que le rédac-chef ou le directeur de rédaction "censure" ou demande de reprendre une partie d'un texte parce que c'est juste pas possible de le publier tel quel?


oui (cf mon post précédent)

----------


## ducon

Est-ce que lors du bouclage, vous faites les cons dans les marges ?

----------


## El Gringo

Comme dans des mots dans les marges d'une feuille par exemple ? Si c'est ça c'est non désolé. Mais on est des fous-fous quand même hein !

----------


## O.Boulon

Une fois, moi, j'ai laissé une faute d'orthographe délibérement.

----------


## ducon

Elle a été corrigée, ou il y a eu un ordre ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Une fois, moi, j'ai laissé une faute d'orthographe délibérement.


Ah parce que celles dont tu nous fais profiter dans beaucoup de tes posts, elles sont volontaires ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Une fois, moi, j'ai laissé une faute d'orthographe délibérement.


Je le fais régulièrement dans mes news, mais personne ne comprend ma démarche.

----------


## Velgos

> Une fois, moi, j'ai laissé une faute d'orthographe délibérement.


Oh l'dinguo ! LOL

----------


## Tromzy

> Je le fais régulièrement dans mes news, mais personne ne comprend ma démarche.


c'est peut-être parce qu'elles sont concentrées à la fin de la news.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> c'est peut-être parce qu'elles sont concentrées à la fin de la news.


Ou parce que personne ne les lit.

----------


## Tromzy

> Ou parce que personne ne les lit.


Bin c'était un peu l'idée de ma vanne, mais en plus fine et plus drôle.

----------


## Nyrius

> Je le fais régulièrement dans mes news, mais personne ne comprend ma démarche.


Non pas compris 




> c'est peut-être parce qu'elles sont concentrées à la fin de la news.


oui je lit en entier les news

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sho...1345&page=3428  ::siffle::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Désolé pas d'othographe, j'ai qu'un clavier.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Bin c'était un peu l'idée de ma vanne, mais en plus fine et plus drôle.


Ouais, mais moi je pense aux dizaines d'abrutis et d'incultes qui peuplent ce forum, modos en tête.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Il n'est pas décédé Michel Modo ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Il n'est pas décédé Michel Modo ?


Tu plaisantes j'espère ?!
Il a joué dans Plus Belle La Vie ! Si c'est pas la classe !

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ha nan, la Classe c'est avec Fabrice.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Tu plaisantes j'espère ?!
> Il a joué dans Plus Belle La Vie ! Si c'est pas la classe !


Il a aussi était un des Gendarmes (avec De Funès pour les plus demeurés), un personnage récurrent de la série Higlander et je crois qu'il double plein de personnages des Simpson.

edit : j'ai regardé vite fait et il a l'air encore vivant.

----------


## johnclaude

> Il n'est pas décédé Michel Modo ?


Méga référence culturelle: "Vous reste groupir", merci pour ce petit rappel de mon enfance.

Tiens ça ferait un bon avatar, je le réserve.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

De rien. Tu me dois 50 balles, ainsi qu'une chanson vouant mon culte éternel.

----------


## Velgos

Othographe?

----------


## spongebong

> Méga référence culturelle: "Vous reste groupir", merci pour ce petit rappel de mon enfance


OMG...j'utilise encore cette phrase  :^_^:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Est-ce que vous avez déjà décidé qui va tester les jeux que l'on attend plus, genre Duke Nukem Forever, Diablo III, etc ?




> Othographe?


Ces une fote d'aurtografe délibéré.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Un indice : ce ne sera pas moi.

----------


## Guest

Oups...

4000 signes c'est pas assez pour toi Rabot.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je me demandais s'il y avait un sens caché par rapport à la discussion dans ce que tu avais posté.

----------


## Guest

Non j'étais juste complètement à l'ouest.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Tiens, t'es parti en vacance?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Un indice : ce ne sera pas moi.


Ils ont refusé ton idée d'un test de 24 pages sur Diablo 3 ?
Ce ne sont pas des esthètes littéraires, changes de patron.

----------


## ducon

Plus que trente minutes ?

----------


## Velgos

Je suis nostalgique des concours.

----------


## ducon

Ben, passe l'X.

----------


## Reguen

Question conne et idée qui l'est tout autant. Pourquoi ne pas mettre un lien vers la démo ou une vidéo du jeu (officielle ou pourquoi pas de gameplay concoctée par vos soins (même si ça demanderait du temps ça)) dans les articles tests ou les previews ?

Il y a bien la section Download mais ça ne correspond pas souvent au numéro dans lequel le jeu est testé. Ou alors c'est juste un moyen de fidéliser  ::ninja:: 

Et désolé si ça a déjà été posté.

----------


## Super Menteur

La rédaction compte elle tester les trois jeux suivants :

----------


## Jeckhyl

Boulon a dit un jour qu'ils planchaient sur le concept des notes négatives donc tout est possible.

----------


## Jolaventur

Cair que un test de Boulon là dessus j'en ai le zizi tout dur rien qu'a l'idée 
Relativison j'ai le zizi tout dur quand je pense à Trmzy.

----------


## Guest

> La rédaction compte elle tester les trois jeux suivants :
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/91...91cfd7920d.jpg http://medias.jeanmarcmorandini.com/...39b66fd6_4.jpg http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/51...3-b43093fcd97b


Ca fait rêver.

----------


## b0b0

Putain j'ai une idée, si on adapté "bienvenue chez les chtis le jeu" au cinéma, je sais pas je sens que ça peut être enfin une license qui peut marcher au cinéma.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Nan... personne n'irait voir je pense. Sérieux, je me trompe jamais pour ce genre de prédictions.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est vrai y a un jeu Plus Belle la Vie ?


Sachant que je regarde le feuilleton tous les soirs, craquerais-je ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est un point and click. T'as pas le niveau.

----------


## Reguen

J'espère surtout qu'il a un volume "Voix" dans les options pour couper les dialogues  ::(:

----------


## le faucheur

> J'espère surtout qu'il a un volume "Voix" dans les options pour couper les dialogues


Tu floodera vocal pour combler le vide sonore.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et une combo Plus Belle la Vie en chti ?

----------


## Reguen

> Tu floodera vocal pour combler le vide sonore.


Pourquoi pas réinterprété les dialogues, ça pourrait être marrant  :^_^:  Sérieusement, prendre un jeu aux doublages nazes et les refaire en vidéo serait pas mal, en collant au mieux aux intonations...

Trop Mozinor-like  ::(: 

Et je veux une réponse à mon diée euh...  ::cry::

----------


## JuBoK

> Et une combo Plus Belle la Vie en chti ?


Avec des tecktonik !

----------


## alx

> Et je veux une réponse à mon diée euh...


Ca irait pas plus vite de taper le nom du jeu dans google que de recopier une URL à la con depuis un magazine ?

----------


## Reguen

> Ca irait pas plus vite de taper le nom du jeu dans google que de recopier une URL à la con depuis un magazine ?


Bah vive les liens tinyurl qu'ils utilisent pour la section Download  ::): 

Après c'est une idée à la con, ou alors les ajouter sur la fiche du site quand ils sont dispos sur le site des éditeurs ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Un indice : ce ne sera pas moi.


Tiens, quant est-ce que tu nous testes un jeu toi ?

----------


## leroliste

> Tiens, quant est-ce que tu nous testes un jeu toi ?


Ca c'est une bonne question!

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Depuis que je me suis grillé devant Boulon en montrant que je ne savais pas ouvrir certains types de fichiers courants, je crois qu'il ne me fait pas confiance pour ça.

Il a du convaincre le reste de l'équipe de mon incompétence.




(en attendant de temps en temps y a des tests sur mon blog...)

----------


## Guest

T'as payé Presse Non Stop pour faire ta pub comme ça ?

----------


## mescalin

Vous êtes-vous déjà penchés sur l'idée d'un numéro "spécial jeu de chie" avec des lapins SM ?

----------


## le faucheur

> Vous êtes-vous déjà penchés sur l'idée d'un numéro "spécial jeu de chie" avec des lapins SM ?


C'est pas ca en ce moment ?

----------


## Largeman

Encore ?!

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## laaaaapin

Je viens de recevoir mon CPC daté du 2 juin. 

Est-ce normal ? A t'il été une aspiré par une faille spatio-temporelle ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

C'est curieux mais j'ai envie de me taper un lapin.

----------


## laaaaapin

Est-tu une femelle ? Si oui y a moyen

_Edit: Eh, je suis passé "alcoolique". La classe_
_Edit 2: Et si j'édite, je le perd le titre ?_
_Edit 3: C'est décidé, j'arrête de poster pour rester alcoolique_

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ne post plus ! Tu es à 51 messages. A 52 tu perds ce titre qui te vaut l'admiration de tous.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pouyou pouyou !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Est ce que Zoulou à eu droit à une fouille corporelle intégrale suite à l'histoire de son masque à gaz ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Est ce que Zoulou à eu droit à une fouille corporelle intégrale suite à l'histoire de son masque à gaz ?


C'est quoi cette histoire de masque à gaz ?

----------


## KikujiroTM

Where da hood at ?

----------


## NitroG42

Ahaha, Rabot il a 25 ans, vous allez fêtez ça à votre manière  ::):  ?
Faut le raboter.

----------


## Pelomar

> Est ce que Zoulou à eu droit à une fouille corporelle intégrale suite à l'histoire de son masque à gaz ?


 ::w00t:: 
C'est vrai ça, on aimerait bien avoir le fin mot de l'histoire !

Les autres : l'ami Zoulu a acheté un masque a gaz sur ebay sans savoir que c'était considéré comme une arme de guerre, totalement interdit donc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pourquoi est-ce que Pelomar est toleré sur ce forum ?

----------


## Pelomar

Je suis peut-être actionnaire du mag sans le savoir  ::o:   ::o: 


C'en est ou l'histoire des PDF (pour rester dans le sujet) ?

----------


## O.Boulon

PDF à la rentrée normalement.
Zoulou, libre, mais on y travaille.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ahaha, Rabot il a 25 ans, vous allez fêtez ça à votre manière  ?
> Faut le raboter.


Nitro aurait pu me choquer 
Mais là non rien

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je rentre de chez mes nièces, et j'ai donc LA question (qui précède toutes ses propres déclinaisons)




_Pourquoi ?
_

Tiens le hasard de la mise en page a placé ce hurlement en face de la gueule de mon avatar, quelle classe.

----------


## NitroG42

> Je rentre de chez mes nièces, et j'ai donc LA question (qui précède toutes ses propres déclinaisons)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pourquoi ?
> _
> 
> Tiens le hasard de la mise en page a placé ce hurlement en face de la gueule de mon avatar, quelle classe.


Et moi j'ai heureusement la réponse, bien que classique :

_Par ce que.
_
Bien sur, ca marche aussi avec "ta mère" (gringo), ou "dans ton cul" (les autres).

----------


## Guest

Que par ce que tu agresses la langue française.

----------


## caribou

C'est ici chez b0b0  ::unsure::  ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Je suis peut-être actionnaire du mag sans le savoir


Tiens ouais, est-ce qu'on peut être actionnaire du mag ?

----------


## ElGato

Est-ce que Crazy Machines 2 et Happy Tree Friends (qui viennent de sortir sur Steam) seront testés un jour ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Grave de grave, yeah coco !

----------


## Murne

Ah ben pour le test de Happy Tree Friends, Zoulou pourra s'amuser à faire du détourage avec des tripes et autres réjouissances.

----------


## NitroG42

A quand un hors série canard O/C ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

O/C et W/C d'ailleurs  ::): .

Tout ce que je n'ai jamais osé faire quoi.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

On aura droit à un CPC spécial 5ème anniversaire ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> On aura droit à un CPC spécial 5ème anniversaire ?


Tiens, bonne _question_, ça tombe en novembre, comme Tom et la neige. Presque la saison des cadeaux, j'espère qu'on sera gâté  ::P:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tout à fait, une intégrale de Tom Novembre sera en jeu justement.

----------


## jakbonhom

> O/C et W/C d'ailleurs .
> Tout ce que je n'ai jamais osé faire quoi.


Je pense qu'ils ne veulent pas être tenus pour responsables des conneries qu'on pourrait faire.

----------


## Goji

Nourrissez un ignorant svp, c'est quoi o/c w/c ?

----------


## jakbonhom

Overclocking et watercooling  :;):

----------


## Goji

Merci !

----------


## Lt Anderson

A la vue des derniers "Couly-strips" voici ma question sous forme de QCM.

*Couly est:*
*A*- En vacance.
*B*- Viré.
*C*- Sous psychotropes.
*D*- un zombie.

----------


## PrinceGITS

*E*- Nostalgique parce que "c'était mieux avant"

----------


## Jeckhyl

*F-* Jaloux d'El Gringo.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

*G-* nostalgique depuis le dossier de L. Feudaque.

----------


## Djal

*H* - au top de sa forme car:

_ a_ _ Malheureux
_ b_ _ Amoureux
_ c_ _ Drogué

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

*I*  - Tout ça en même temps.

----------


## El Gringo

Je vote F.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu votes F. B., même.

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais, Couly est viré donc il est jaloux de moi.

----------


## Ragondin

Je pense plutot que Couly se fait tailler le crayon tranquillement dans un pays ensoleillé.  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

> Tout à fait, une intégrale de Tom Novembre sera en jeu justement.


Rhaaa, en tant que chanteur ?  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvine

Bon, il est tard je me fais chier, alors je zone sur Nofrag.
Dans les liens en marge, je trouve ça.

Mais moi je m'arrete pas là, je suis malin, j'ouvre l'oeil et que vois-je?




> The press release says there will be four soldiers:
> Marine Infantry, Battle of Peleliu - Includes M1 Garand rifle and M1 bayonet
> 
> Marine Corps with Flamethrower, Battle of Peleliu - Includes M2-2 flamethrower with removable flame, and M1911A1 pistol & holster
> 
> Marine Corps with Machine Gun, Battle of Okinawa - Includes M-1928A1 machine gun w/20 round magazine and M1911A1 pistol & holster
> 
> *British Special Ops, Battle for the Roer Triangle - Includes Mark II Sten gun*


Et comme je suis futé j'en deduis donc qu'il y aura une campagne anglaise à CoD5 comme je l'avais dis!

Et donc la question est, devant tant de génie, de ténacité et de flair, qu'attendez-vous pour me prendre comme redac chef?
Bon, un tapis de souris alors?
Un remerciement?
Comment ça vous vous en batez de mon scoop?

----------


## Largeman

Laisse tomber ils se servent de nous...

- Photo page 14 du n°174:

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...postcount=3199

On est exploité !

----------


## Guest

Elle est triste ta vie, non ? (à Sylvine).

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Elle est triste ta vie, non ? (à Sylvine).


On peut pas être rédac chef d'un truc scatophile qui parait pas/plus et redac chef tout court. Il a choisi.

----------


## Sylvine

Hum, quand je serais enfin redac chef à la place du redac chef grace à mon ingenieuse technique de psychologie inversée vous ramperez à mes pieds en implorant mon pardon.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Hum, quand je serais enfin redac chef à la place du redac chef grace à mon ingenieuse technique de psychologie inversée vous ramperez à mes pieds en implorant mon pardon.


Donc, grâce à ton ingénieuse technique de psychologie inversée, tu veux dire qu'on va te mettre minable en te filant des claques sur le crane ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Toi tu ne t'es jamais fait "tapoter" par le truchement d'un chibre de 19.5 cms. Ca confine à la trépanation avec des engins de terrassement pareils. J'espère que ta l'ossification de ta fontanelle est bien terminée, sinon tu finiras dans le même état que Jean-Pascal-la-bête-à-poil.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'aura un HS cette été ?
Ou je dois me résigner à compléter des grilles de Sudoku sur la plage ?

----------


## gripoil

C'est possible de se réabonner un an ou 2 mais de recevoir une lettre de réabonnement tous les 6 mois  ::XD:: 

Parceque: 


> Cher lecteur,
> 
> Votre abonnement à Canard PC arrive a son terme et vous n'aurez bientôt plus rien d'intéressant a lire dans les transports, pendant vos cours de philo (croyez moi, vous n'avez rien perdu) ou encore durant les RTT durement acquises grâce aux 35h (et bientôt 40).


... ça m'a tué  ::XD::

----------


## Jolaventur

Moi ,Moi j'ai une question 

El Gringo est'il vraiment un transexuel brésilien dans la vraie vie de tous les jours

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Non. Ma soeur l'a entremis un soir de juillet. D'autres questions ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non. Ma soeur l'a entremis un soir de juillet. D'autres questions ?


Boulon es-t'il obèse parce qu'il mange beaucoup de Donuts ou parce que à l'instar des petit somalien la privation de nourriture le fait grossir?


Attention ceci est une vraie question.

----------


## ElGato

> Non. Ma soeur l'a entremis un soir de juillet. D'autres questions ?


Elle est comment ta soeur ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Elle est comment ta soeur ?


Imberbe. Mais elle a de la barbe.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Imberbe. Mais elle a de la barbe.


 ::wub::  ::wub:: 
C'est cool j'en ai toujours rêvé 
Tu me la présente?

----------


## jpjmarti

> Boulon es-t'il obèse parce qu'il mange beaucoup de Donuts ou parce que à l'instar des petit somalien la privation de nourriture le fait grossir?
> 
> 
> Attention ceci est une vraie question.


Si je peux me permettre une approche scientifique, il me semble que dans le cas des somaliens c'est l'absence de protéine qui fait gonfler le ventre. Or, si j'ai bien compris, Monsieur Boulon se gave de proteine pour renforcer sa déjà puissante musculature.

Donc si l'hypothèse est exacte (L'obésité), la seule explication en est le donuts.

Il serait peut-être judicieux de remettre en cause l'hypothèse...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

N'oubliez pas que le week end il s'injecte l'équivalent d'un mois de pizza et de glaces pour un américain moyen en intraveineuse.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et qu'il n'est obèse que dans les dessins de Couly.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et avec le Dr Wii Fit.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et qu'il n'est obèse que dans les dessins de Couly.


Ben ouai justement c'est trompeur

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ou c'est Couly qui le ménage, histoire de pas le vexer.

----------


## alx

Quand est-ce qu'on pourra commander des reliures à nouveau ?

Non parce que bon, c'est sympa le message d'anniversaire nous poussant à la dépense, mais je n'ai pas vraiment besoin d'un tapis de souris, alors que mes quatre reliures sont pleines à craquer.

Ce canard est une Chantal !

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Aujourd'hui, 98 Kilos, Tour de taille 84.
> Taux de Gras 13%.


Monsieur n'est pas gras, et si tu lui dis qu'il est gros... tu connais Obélix?

----------


## Jolaventur

> tu connais Obélix?


Une baffe dans ta gueule?

----------


## ducon

Qui fait la vaisselle à la Rédaction (PBUH) ?

----------


## jpjmarti

> Qui fait la vaisselle à la Rédaction (PBUH) ?


Oui lequel laisse sa tasse discrètement sale en se disant que quelqu'un va la laver ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Oui et pis lequel ne tire jamais la chasse après la grosse commission pour laisser les autres nettoyer?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Lequel de la rédac fait le plus semblant de bosser ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Oui lequel laisse sa tasse discrètement sale en se disant que quelqu'un va la laver ?


Half




> Oui et pis lequel ne tire jamais la chasse après la grosse commission pour laisser les autres nettoyer?


Half




> Lequel de la rédac fait le plus semblant de bosser ?


Half

----------


## Angelina

*Lacrymonies et drapeaux breton chez l'editotaku*








2eme partie de l'article et commentaires.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Half
> 
> 
> 
> Half
> 
> 
> 
> Half


Pour la deuxième j'aurais dit Boulon 
Mais on accable trop ce cher Boulon

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

*Pixoshiru a écrit:*

_ Belle démonstration de non-humour, voire de mauvaise foi chez CanardPc. Et après ya encore des gens pour s'étonner que les mags jv soient devenus chiants comme le Bescherelle, et moins instructifs...Meh.
J'imagine que tu n'as pas besoin de qui que ce soit pour te "protéger des piqûres de moustiques", mais je tiens à dire que je renouvelle mon abonnement à l'edito plutot deux fois qu'une.
_*Putain si le bescherelle est aussi chiant, je m'en commande 10 tout de suite**coyoti a écrit:*

*coyoti*
_Pas de bol pour CPC. Je veux dire, on croit avoir trouvé des gars réfléchis et intelligents et petit à petit, au fil des mois, on se rend compte que les news sur le site sont de plus en plus grossières, de plus en plus baclées, et de moins en moins drôles. Les nouveaux arrivants n'ont aucun style, aucune finesse d'esprit et parlent comme des Kévins. Quelle horreur... je n'osais pas me l'avouer mais Raton osa le dire et m'ouvrit les yeux, ouille. 
_*Mince il a lu des news de Rabot, m'étonnes qu'il ait l'impression de lire un Kevin.*



*SbebiWan a écrit:*

_   Une overdose d'Ikkitousen, c'est vite arrivé, attention ! Moi, j'ai du tomber dedans quand j'étais petit, ça me fait plus rien

(Ceci était un "merci" déguisé pour le lien quand même)

Et désolé pour tes mésaventures avec Canard PC (viens sur Gamekult, cay mieux)

_*Ah ah ce bon vieux Sbeb et sa fascination pour les poupées japonaises, ça faisait longtemps (mon premier Ban du net, sur GK,  que de souvenirs)

*

*mt-i a écrit:*

_ Mastaba: quelqu'un remarque "OH NOEZ! Quelqu'un sur Internet critique Canard PC", et aussitôt, un membre du staff commente "LOLWUT, ça doit être un wannabe rédacteur qu'on a refusé et qui se venge". Tu as raison, ce n'est pas du dédain, juste de la bêtise, crasse et dégoulinante. Constatation objective, dont on comprend qu'elle puisse faire passer d'une opinion du type "ok, ils écrivent de la merde mais je les aime bien quand même" à la prise de conscience de ce que "non, en fait, ils écrivent de la merde et en plus c'est des connards".
_*
Bah ouais Boulon est un connard, pour ça qu'on l'aime (et parce qu'on a pas envie de se faire casser la gueule)*

*coyoti a écrit:*

_ Hum, internet c'est génial. On se met derrière un clavier, on est presque anonyme et on devient un sombre connard arrogant sûr de son jugement^^
Le plus difficile est de rester humble et de ne pas asséner ses avis comme des vérités. Sauf quand ce sont des vérités absolus (genre définitions de dicos) mais là les sombres glandus peuvent toujours vous contredire. 
C'est là où j'en arrive à un hommage, Raton, qui a toujours su 
1/argumenter
 2/modérer ses avis_ (ouais on a vu ça)_
3/utiliser des modalisateurs
4/ne pas répondre de façon épidermique aux provocations.
Comment fait-il? Est-il moine bouddhiste? Dans ce cas, pourquoi regarder Ikkitousen, hentai?

_*
Ogami a écrit:*

_   Cool du troll !
En tant que lecteur silencieux du blog du raton laveur, je me sens autorisé à faire le commentaire inutile que je m'interdis la plupart du temps.
Quand on vend un produit, on doit respecter ces clients, même si on pense que le client est un con, on le dit pas... C'est lui qui permet à la marmite de bouillir, et rien que pour ça, on se doit de le respecter.
Ils doivent gagner trop de pognon chez canard PC, pour ainsi cracher dans la soupe. 

De plus tout publicité est bonne pour eux, et au lieu de féliciter le client de faire la promotion de leur produit, ils le lynchent en public.
Oublier que la relation fournisseur/client n'est pas de même nature que celle entre lecteur de blog ou entre camarade, c'est aussi justifié le refus de payer pour la production.
Le raton a raison, pourquoi payer pour être moins respecter qu'un commentateur de blog (qui troll). Autant pirater tout ça, entre amis ça s'appelle de la copie privé.
_*Apparemment certains ont du mal avec le second degré...Si ça se trouve, ils pensent que le mag est effectivement rédigés par des lapins.*


BOn j'arrête là, mais c'est marrant à lire tout ça. En tant que grand croyant ( et pratiquant) de la Sainte Mauvaise Foi, j'avoue que je reste sans voix devant certains....

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Tu tires ca d'ou ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

A me droite, les Longeverne. A ma gauche, les Velrans. Go.

C'est étrange, sur l'Internet Multimedia 2.0 règne la même mentalité que dans les petits villages de campagne.
Et les arguments sont autant valides (et autant péniblement chiants) d'un côté que de l'autre.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tu tires ca d'ou ?


Des commentaires du billet du Raton. D'ailleurs il a oublié celui-ci, tout plein de bon sens :




> *Amo a écrit:*
> 
>    Les fanboys de Canard PC roulent l'editotaku dans la boue sur le forum et les fanboys de l'editotaku roulent les fanboys de Canard PC dans la boue dans les commentaires. Dans deux jours, les fanboys de Canard PC rouleront les fanboys de l'editotaku qui roulent les fanboys de Canard Pc dans la boue... dans la boue. Et le cercle vicieux s'installera jusqu'a ce que l'internet explose et disparaisse dans d'atroces souffrances.
> 
> Epique. Sanglant. Absurde. Internet. 
>      28.06.2008 23:20


Et quand on lit Raton-Laveur _et_ CPC, depuis 4 ans environ pour l'un comme pour l'autre, on fait quoi ? On prend du pop-corn ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

On se roule dans la boue tout seul  ::): .
Ou alors on espère qu'il y a d'autres gens de bons sens dans le système, pas que les énervés qui postent leur colère.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Des commentaires du billet du Raton. D'ailleurs il a oublié celui-ci, tout plein de bon sens.


Ok. Je ne sais pas qui c'est, je lui souhaite tout le bonheur du monde. Et je vais me coucher.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

@Jeckhyl:venant d'un "petit village de campagne" je me demande comment je dois le prendre...Remarque, en ville les gens ne se causent pas, sûr que ce genre de débats ne doit pas exister (ouais je peu faire dans le cliché moi aussi)

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'es au delà de ce genre de débats, non ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je viens d'un village de campagne  :;): . J'en suis pas loin, tu as vu où j'habite ? Et la référence renvoie à la Guerre des Boutons, qui ne traite pas d'un conflit entre New York et Moscou  ::): .

Je suis juste déçu que ces querelles de clochers soient les mêmes sur Internet.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bahhhh tant qu'il y aura des gens pour se réunir quelque part , y'aura des histoires "Santa Barbaresques", c'est un fait établi depuis des siècles.
Après, rien n'empêche de s'en amuser un peu.  ::): 
(et j'ai que ça à foutre pendant que mon TF2 se réinstalle)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Boulon a eu l'occasion de s'expliquer IRL avec Raton Laveur au détour d'une allée de la Japan Expo.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Et ? 
Le pronostic vital du Raton est-il engagé ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

C'est p't'être Boulon qui a morflé, il est pas invulnérable. Avec les bons accessoires, tu peux t'en faire des plus costauds que lui.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C'est p't'être Boulon qui a morflé, il est pas invulnérable. Avec les bons accessoires, tu peux t'en faire des plus costauds que lui.


Nan.
C'est Boulon.
L'est Invulnérable
s'tout.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je veux pas parler à la place de Boulon mais j'ai trouvé que le sieur Laveur emploi un ton moins agressif face à un boulon en chair et en os. ::siffle::  L'explication a été on ne peut plus courtoise.

Au fait, si vous venez à croiser Boulon dans une future manifestation, évitez de lui dire "Hey, mais en fait t'es pas gros". Ça nous l'a rendu tout irrité hier.

----------


## JuBoK

> Boulon a eu l'occasion de s'expliquer IRL avec Raton Laveur au détour d'une allée de la Japan Expo.


Vous deviez pas faire de la pub pour le mag dans la partie Jeuxvidéo ? J'ai regardé mais j'vous ai pas vu  ::|:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Vous deviez pas faire de la pub pour le mag dans la partie Jeuxvidéo ? J'ai regardé mais j'vous ai pas vu


On y était de 16h à 20h. En cosplay tombeau des lucioles à tomber par terre.

----------


## JuBoK

> On y était de 16h à 20h.


J'suis resté jusqu'à 18h
Et pourtant j'ai regardé avant d'partir.
Tant pis.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, mais avec le raton laveur, c'est la grande magie d'Internet.
Il poste un truc sur son site, on nous le rapporte, on répond à l'emporte pièce, il se désabonne, certains lecteurs des deux camps s'en mêle et puis voilà.

Il voulait savoir pourquoi sur un test de 3 pages, on se permet de faire des blagues alors qu'on se plaint du manque de place pour traiter le sujet.
Réponse : parce que c'est nous et qu'on est con et que les rares moments où gana est perché sur mon épaule, j'aime bien en parler dans le mag. Pas d'objection.

Il voulait savoir pourquoi sur un bétatest Threanor pouvait trouver un jeu qui plante toutes les dix minutes prometteur : parce que c'est une preview, que ce genre de gros bugs est toujours réglé sur un gros titre et qu'Age of conan est tout de même plein de bonnes choses : Pas d'objection.

Voilà.
Evidemment, il aurait posté ses questions sur le topic du numéro, on aurait répondu poliment. Le fait que ça soit sur son blog et qu'on nous le rapporte, plus le ton assez malicieux employé, ne pouvait mené qu'à une réponse cinglante.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Et donc, du coup, vous faites la paix et vous l'embauchez pour le futur Canard console ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ElGato

> Et donc, du coup, vous faites la paix et vous l'embauchez pour le futur Canard console ?


Pour qu'il mette des liens plein ses articles, merci bien.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh non.

----------


## Velgos

> Nan, mais avec le raton laveur, c'est la grande magie d'Internet.
> Il poste un truc sur son site, on nous le rapporte, on répond à l'emporte pièce, il se désabonne, certains lecteurs des deux camps s'en mêle et puis voilà.
> 
> Il voulait savoir pourquoi sur un test de 3 pages, on se permet de faire des blagues alors qu'on se plaint du manque de place pour traiter le sujet.
> Réponse : parce que c'est nous et qu'on est con et que les rares moments où gana est perché sur mon épaule, j'aime bien en parler dans le mag. Pas d'objection.
> 
> Il voulait savoir pourquoi sur un bétatest Threanor pouvait trouver un jeu qui plante toutes les dix minutes prometteur : parce que c'est une preview, que ce genre de gros bugs est toujours réglé sur un gros titre et qu'Age of conan est tout de même plein de bonnes choses : Pas d'objection.
> 
> Voilà.
> Evidemment, il aurait posté ses questions sur le topic du numéro, on aurait répondu poliment. Le fait que ça soit sur son blog et qu'on nous le rapporte, plus le ton assez malicieux employé, ne pouvait mené qu'à une réponse cinglante.


Et le plus marrant c'est qu'il n'y a sans doute pas une personne que ça surprend, le fait que ce bordel était monté en épingle à partir de rien et qu'une explication très simple pouvait tout résoudre.
Mais je sais pas pourquoi on kiffe tant être agressif, caustique et cassant sur internet. Je sais pas où ça se loge dans notre cerveau, peut-être qu'on n'est pas vraiment conçu pour avoir des rapports humains sans être en présence les uns des autres ce qui donne ce genre de relations biaisées, anormales et qui peuvent foutre une zone dingue.

----------


## ElGato

> Mais je sais pas pourquoi on kiffe tant être agressif, caustique et cassant sur internet.





A mettre avec la loi Godwin et autres.

----------


## Velgos

Ca c'est la description du phénomène, mais je pense qu'il y'a aussi et surtout "l'absence de la présence" de l'autre.

----------


## JuBoK

Ouais, derrière son pc, c'est beaucoup plus facile de parler, dire son avis (et même dire ce que l'on ne pense pas, juste pour faire rebelz).

----------


## O.Boulon

Permettez moi de défendre ma théorie : avec Internet et la dématérialisation des rapports humains, c'est l'absence du premier régulateur social de l'humanité qui se fait sentir.

Sans peur d'une grosse baffe instantannée en travers de la tronche, on se permet toujours plus de choses. Et d'une certaine manière, c'est pas si mal.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

En définitive, t'es pas gros en fait ?

----------


## Velgos

> Permettez moi de défendre ma théorie : avec Internet et la dématérialisation des rapports humains, c'est l'absence du premier régulateur social de l'humanité qui se fait sentir.
> 
> Sans peur d'une grosse baffe instantannée en travers de la tronche, on se permet toujours plus de choses. Et d'une certaine manière, c'est pas si mal.


Voilà, c'est peu ou prou ce que je voulais dire. J'y aurais bien incorporé les phéromones, mais la baffe c'est déjà pas mal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Permettez moi de défendre ma théorie : avec Internet et la dématérialisation des rapports humains, c'est l'absence du premier régulateur social de l'humanité qui se fait sentir.
> 
> Sans peur d'une grosse baffe instantannée en travers de la tronche, on se permet toujours plus de choses. Et d'une certaine manière, c'est pas si mal.


D'un côté on a tendance a être plus "vrai" par le biais d'internet.
Mais on a pas encore appris à gérer que les gens soient plus direct (bon voire carrémment grossier) dans leurs discussions. Peut être pour ça qu'on s'emporte facilement sur des trucs cons.

----------


## Truhl

Un certain manque d'éducation aussi, peut être?

----------


## Largeman

Ce qu'il y a aussi c'est qu'il est plus difficile de ressentir ce que dit vraiment son interlocuteur sur internet. Il arrive par exemple que des engueulades se créent juste sur un second degré non compris.

Mais il est clair que ça a ses bons cotés: les gens ont tendance a plus facilement s'affirmer, et le rapport dominant/dominé est beaucoup plus rare.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Mais il est clair que ça a ses bons cotés: les gens ont tendance a plus facilement s'affirmer, et le rapport dominant/dominé est beaucoup plus rare.


Boulon fait quand même peur.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Le rapport dominant/dominé est beaucoup plus rare.


Bah, ça, je ne trouve pas et ça me saoule. Le rapport dominé dominant s'instaure dés qu'on commence à se connaître ou à croire que l'on se connaît.

Depuis quelques mois d'ailleurs, je constate avec horreur que mes interventions sont prises pour parole d'évangile pour beaucoup trop de gens.

Suffit que je débarque avec mes gros sabots et ma rhétorique à 2 balles pour que tout le monde soit d'accord avec moi. Et ça, ça pue du cul à 200 kilomètres heure.

C'est une des trucs qui me faisait haïr la Cafzone, l'idée qu'il y avait un chef, un grand patron et que tout le monde se conformait à son avis, le reverait ou fermait sa gueule.

Je tiens à le rappeller, ici, c'est pas le forum de Boulon ou de la rédac de CanardPC : c'est le forum des lecteurs de Canard PC et de Canard Plus et les seuls trucs qui devraient être indiscutables, c'est la modération pour grosse connerie genre snuff, porn ou vrai warez.

C'est pour ça que j'aime bien les gars comme Getcha qui après que je piétine leurs idéaux ou leurs goûts le sourire aux lèvres, sont capables de me mettre le nez dans la merde en prouvant par A+B qu'une autre vue est parfaitement recevable (exemple Teeth), même si je ne suis pas d'accord. 

Si on se vautre dans une certaine "pensée unique" (merci de dégager tout sous entendu politique pour ne conserver que le sens de base) et un respect systématique de celui qui a le plus gros baton, on va vers la mort de ce forum. Ca commence par les idiots qui ne me désignent plus que par "monsieur boulon", "le maître des lieux" et ça finit avec tout lemonde qui se barre parce qu'on a plus rien à se dire.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Bah, ça, je ne trouve pas et ça me saoule. Le rapport dominé dominant s'instaure dés qu'on commence à se connaître ou à croire que l'on se connaît.
> 
> Depuis quelques mois d'ailleurs, je constate avec horreur que mes interventions sont prises pour parole d'évangile pour beaucoup trop de gens.
> 
> Suffit que je débarque avec mes gros sabots et ma rhétorique à 2 balles pour que tout le monde soit d'accord avec moi. Et ça, ça pue du cul à 200 kilomètres heure.
> 
> C'est une des trucs qui me faisait haïr la Cafzone, l'idée qu'il y avait un chef, un grand patron et que tout le monde se conformait à son avis, le reverait ou fermait sa gueule.
> 
> Je tiens à le rappeller, ici, c'est pas le forum de Boulon ou de la rédac de CanardPC : c'est le forum des lecteurs de Canard PC et de Canard Plus et les seuls trucs qui devraient être indiscutables, c'est la modération pour grosse connerie genre snuff, porn ou vrai warez.
> ...


"Monsieur Boulon" c'est moi et j'adore ! Est-ce que bâton est mis pour bite de manière sobre ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est surtout pour évoquer la peur du ban.
Après Monsieur Boulon, si c'est de l'ordre du narquois, ça me va...

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> C'est surtout pour évoquer la peur du ban.
> Après Monsieur Boulon, si c'est de l'ordre du narquois, ça me va...


Le sous-titre, c'est aussi pour t'auto-rabaisser ?

A une époque du forum, tu étais quasiment le seul modérateur. Donc notre esprit a petit à petit admis que Omar Boulon = Shériff = Ban. Ajoute à cela des interventions avec un style "particulier" très dur mais bien senti, et on se retrouve avec des gens qui éprouvent un mélange de crainte/respect/admiration à ton égard.

Et j'ai l'impression que ça commence à faire pareil avec Tink.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ca reste un forum. La seule auto censure, c'est toi qui est censé l'appliquer.

----------


## Largeman

> Bah, ça, je ne trouve pas et ça me saoule. Le rapport dominé dominant s'instaure dés qu'on commence à se connaître ou à croire que l'on se connaît.
> 
> Depuis quelques mois d'ailleurs, je constate avec horreur que mes interventions sont prises pour parole d'évangile pour beaucoup trop de gens.
> 
> Suffit que je débarque avec mes gros sabots et ma rhétorique à 2 balles pour que tout le monde soit d'accord avec moi. Et ça, ça pue du cul à 200 kilomètres heure.


Peut-être ne connais tu pas les bonnes personnes... Sans être insultant je pense qu'un certain nombres de personnes sur ce forum sont facilement influençable et ont la chair de poule quand tu t'adresses à eux. Sur internet, comme dans la vie, il y a des choix à faire, on s'entoure seulement de ceux qu'on aime, pas de ceux qui nous aime.

Bon et puis reconnaissons le: ton comportement à tendance à créer ce genre d'attitude. Donc soit tu cherches à savoir avec qui tu pourras vraiment discuter et non donner un cours, soit tu aime provoquer et créer des "conflits"... Ou alors autre chose ?




> C'est une des trucs qui me faisait haïr la Cafzone, l'idée qu'il y avait un chef, un grand patron et que tout le monde se conformait à son avis, le reverait ou fermait sa gueule.
> 
> Je tiens à le rappeller, ici, c'est pas le forum de Boulon ou de la rédac de CanardPC : c'est le forum des lecteurs de Canard PC et de Canard Plus et les seuls trucs qui devraient être indiscutables, c'est la modération pour grosse connerie genre snuff, porn ou vrai warez.


Quand on parle du rapport dominant/dominé, le fait même qu'il y ai des modos crée forcément ce style de "relation". On peut comparer cela au flic dans la société. 

Mais en omettant cela, on ne ressent pas sur le forum de mec qui mène le groupe, qui dès qu'il parle fait la pseudo-unanimité.  Selon moi le net permet aux gens de se libérer, on se dit que comme on est anonyme, on peut dire ce que l'on pense vraiment, personne ne se fera une image de nous dès les premier mots.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Si, clairement. J'éditerai quand j'aurais fait ma sieste post ethylisée.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

@Ackbar:euh pour le respect, j'veux bien (mais bon le respect est dû à tous, pas seulement à Môssieu De Boulon). 
La crainte ? Bof, à part bannir du forum, il peut nous faire quoi ? 
L'admiration ? Ah, un type qui perd son temps à jouer aux Jeux Vidéos, franchement, qu'est ce que tu veux glorifier là-dedans ? 

De toute façon j'préfère Gringo.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Et puis Gringo il balance sur Sonia en PV.... savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire si vous voulez des infos.

----------


## jpjmarti

> C'est surtout pour évoquer la peur du ban.
> Après Monsieur Boulon, si c'est de l'ordre du narquois, ça me va...


Bien sûr c'était narquois (je suis vieux et donc très amusé par le personnage de méchant que tu joues parfois ici). En fait, vos personnages vous échappent un peu et cela me semble naturel.

Vous êtes dix ou quinze ici et dans le mag à être très présents et donc sous les yeux de tous. Vous êtes même devenus des personnages de fiction (BD de Couly). Il y a très peu de chance que nous nous connaissions un jour (et je le regrette), je n'ai donc face à moi que le personnage que tu as construit mais qui est maintenant repris à son compte (et enjolivé) par le public du forum.

En fait, ici, tu es un acteur et je crois que tu n'y peux rien.

Il ne faut surtout pas refuser cette gloire (ou en avoir un peu honte...). Ton personnage me plait beaucoup et j'assume parfaitement ce plaisir que j'y prends.

La gloire a sûrement des petits à-côtés plaisants... évidemment si nous étions sur un forum d'apprenties coiffeuses, il y aurait plus "à en tirer"...

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> @Ackbar:euh pour le respect, j'veux bien (mais bon le respect est dû à tous, pas seulement à Môssieu De Boulon). 
> La crainte ? Bof, à part bannir du forum, il peut nous faire quoi ? 
> L'admiration ? Ah, un type qui perd son temps à jouer aux Jeux Vidéos, franchement, qu'est ce que tu veux glorifier là-dedans ? 
> 
> De toute façon j'préfère Gringo.


La crainte justement d'être ban du forum. Quand on est "attaché" à un endroit, même virtuel, ça fera sûrement chier si on s'y fait jeter. Un peu comme la crainte du flic. M'enfin moi jle crains pas Boubou (nouveau surnom über-classe)  :B): 

L'admiration qui peut poindre en raison de sa façon d'écrire, sa "réthorique à deux balles" comme il le dit.

----------


## Truhl

Attention Boulon, je crois qu'il en a après ton cul... ::P: h34r:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof, ça ne devrait pas effrayer un ancien repris de justice.

----------


## Velgos

Bin c'est bien gentil Boulon mais si Getcha a peut-être la réthorique pour te renvoyer la baballe ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde ici. Le rapport dominant/dominé ne se place peut-être pas sur le tour de bras mais il existe par la force de répartie.

J'ai connu une gonzesse sur internet, quasiment personne ne pouvait lui tenir tête avec autant de talent qu'elle ne mettait à argumenter (humour, insultes senties, rythme enlevé, décalage, tout y était) et quand par hasard un bretteur de son niveau se pointait elle mettait immédiatement le bémol à propos.
Ajoute à cela qu'elle était modératrice et boum: réthorique + pouvoir = génuflexions de la plèbe.

Tu ne veux pas être adulé? Commence par créer un multi qui n'a pas le statut de modérateur et lâche du lest sur les formules qui clouent au pilori l'indélicat visé.

C'est tout à ton honneur de défendre une parole ultra libre y compris contre toi mais c'est aussi complètement illusoire, la domination n'existe pas par le coquard mais, par les applaudissements, lol et +1 du public, elle existe bel et bien.

Quand Getcha joue de la raquette, les idiots se prennent tes balles en souriant car tu es plus fort, dot.

----------


## O.Boulon

Arrêtez Arrêtez vous êtes méchants !
Je vous banne ! Je vous banne !

----------


## Velgos

lol +1 !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pas con.. A défaut de réussir à fragger avec le backburner, tu peux augmenter tes stats avec du ban.
Comme ça tu paraitras peut être enfin dans le classement TF2 de la semaine, et oh reconnaissance suprême, tu auras ton nom inscris dans le mag.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et le plus marrant c'est qu'il n'y a sans doute pas une personne que ça surprend, le fait que ce bordel était monté en épingle à partir de rien et qu'une explication très simple pouvait tout résoudre.
> Mais je sais pas pourquoi on kiffe tant être agressif, caustique et cassant sur internet. Je sais pas où ça se loge dans notre cerveau, peut-être qu'on n'est pas vraiment conçu pour avoir des rapports humains sans être en présence les uns des autres ce qui donne ce genre de relations biaisées, anormales et qui peuvent foutre une zone dingue.


Bonjour Docteur

----------


## ducon

Au fait, avec ces empaillages, on ne sait toujours pas qui fait la vaisselle.

----------


## O.Boulon

Zoulou.

----------


## Ezechiel

J'use aussi du Mr Boulon dans les echanges par MP, mais c'est effectivement plutôt du narquois sur le coté Boulon est un monstre, une terreur, le maitre de séant. D'ailleurs l'épisode (dont personne ne se rappelle) "Omar B. m'a tuer" était dans la même veine. 
Je ne peux qu'applaudir à deux mains la critique du consensus fanboy qui est beaucoup trop présent ici, et qui l'est de plus en plus en plus en plus en plus à mesure que le forum grandit. Tout le monde défend CPC et les rédacteurs contre toute critique, même modérée et constructive. Des mecs qu'on a jamais vu ne jure que par Boulon "il est trop méchant kikoolol" et se permettent même d'idolatrer Gringo... ça me déprime un peu en fait.

D'ailleurs je trouve totalement absurde cette histoire avec le blog là. Blog dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler, comme 99,9% des français dont d'ailleurs 99,8% n'a jamais entendu parler de CPC. On s'en fout, non? Tout le monde s'en fout, non? Il faut raison garder. Le fait qu'un mec critique CPC sur un blog ne devrait pas faire l'objet d'un débat enflammé à couteau tiré. 

Par ailleurs internet tend à formater les réponses: il y a un "ton politiquement correct", qui est ici le syndrome "j'essaye d'être drole et méchant comme Boulon dès que je poste", une uniformisation des avis, ici "je suis d'accord avec CPC, le seul mag de JV indépendant, et tous les autres sont des gros cons et des vendus".... Gardons chacun notre personnalité, nos avis, notre ton propre, notre façon d'être et de penser, même par ce biais étrange qu'est le net, parce que sinon on va bien se faire chier dans pas longtemps. 

Boulon est critiquable, encore heureux, et il est le premier à le dire. Et c'est très bien comme ça.
Seul Gringo est parfait, mais pour l'aimer il faut le mériter, alors on rentre chez sa mère les fanboys.

----------


## NitroG42

> Seul Gringo est parfait, mais pour l'aimer il faut le mériter, alors on rentre chez sa mère les fanboys.


Cette homme est vilain et ne mérite pas notre amour !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Seul Gringo est parfait, mais pour l'aimer il faut le mériter, alors on rentre chez sa mère les fanboys.


 ::cry:: 
Je réclame le droit d'exprimer librement mon amour pour Gringo!!! Et laisse ma mère en dehors de ça, nabot!
Va falloir ressortir DC pour régler ça...

----------


## ducon

Quand j'ajoute systématiquement PBUH après la Rédaction (PBUH), c'est ironique. D'ailleurs, en français, on écrit (LPSSL).
Bon, on ne va pas non plus faire un concours de bite du plus irrévérend, hein.

----------


## alx

C'était très intéressant. Bon, et des reliures, non, vraiment pas ?

----------


## Guest

Boulon c'est ma meuf.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'était très intéressant. Bon, et des reliures, non, vraiment pas ?


Méthode Chewbacca: pour éviter le sujet des reliures, Boulon lance une discussion moisie.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Le fait qu'un mec critique CPC sur un blog ne devrait pas faire l'objet d'un débat enflammé à couteau tiré.


C'est le microcosme d'internet qui fait ça 

On est une communauté et une communauté peu importe sa taille va toujours se serrer les coudes face a des intervenant extérieur le sentiment d'appartenance doit jouer à plein 

ça mériterais une étude sociologique 
Et c'est partout pareil

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Boulon, il me fait rire. Surtout quand il reprend les gens sur leur ponctuation ou leur façon d'écrire.




> Bah, Elfedac ne partage pas l'avis d'ackboo en matière de souris, c'est tout.
> Je serais vu, je suiverais les coseils de celui qui a le meilleur score à TF2.
> Et les majuscules coco, les oublient pas.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pff ça doit être moi le gros crétin qu'est du rendre pétard boulon en lui disant "t'es pas si gros finalement"

J'étais avec Tot (le patron d'Ankama) quand je vois arriver deux gus masqués avec une pile de Canard PC et moi comme un con je mes suis dit au départ "Putain ils embauchent  des pauvres stagiaires qui sont obligés de porter des masques de catcheur ou de bière" et puis la avec ma pauvre expression de benêt qui commence a comprendre que le stagiaire c'est Omar Boulon. 

Résultat, je me retrouve a dire tout ce que je voulais pas dire (mylife.com) alors que le père Boulon avait encore une grosse pile a livré.

Mais je m'attendais pas a vous trouvez ici surtout prêt du stand cosplay.

Bon sinon ça m'a fait plaisir, même si j'aurais préféré vous offrir une bière histoire de moins transpirer, nous les fusiliers on préfère ça.

Sinon vous avez pas lapidé le premier "free hugs" qui passait vous voir ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je suis largué, c'est qui le Raton Laveur ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je suis largué, c'est qui le Raton Laveur ?


un lecteur pas content

Cherche Editotaku

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ha lui.

----------


## O.Boulon

Mrianou, t'as été que le premier d'une longue liste...
Je retiens en particulier ceux qui m'ont traité de menteur "parce que Boulon c'est un gros porc" !
Nan, j'ai laissé faire les freehuggers et après je leurs ai proposé un freefight d'un freedent.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Mrianou, t'as été que le premier d'une longue liste...
> Je retiens en particulier ceux qui m'ont traité de menteur "parce que Boulon c'est un gros porc" !
> Nan, j'ai laissé faire les freehuggers et après je leurs ai proposé un freefight d'un freedent.


Mais mais franchement en plus (car je regarde de tant a autre le topic du muscle) je sais même pas pourquoi j'ai sorti une connerie pareil, sérieusement, j'avais tout un tas de truc plus intéressant a demander que cet pitoyable rencontre a la limite du "oh putain j'ai touché O.BOULON".

Je sais pas, j'étais sur Tot , on parlait sérieusement je le laissais faire ces griffes et parler d'un truc plus sérieux sur un autre sujet ça faisait trop pour un militaire.

Enfin, fin de ma vie et puis dorénavant, je vivrai avec un pack de bière constamment sur moi pour la prochaine fois.

----------


## O.Boulon

Perso, je suis Straight Edge, prend du coca zéro aussi.

----------


## NitroG42

Aha, qu'est ce que j'aurais aimé être là pour voir ca !
Et là a la fin, boulon qui enlève le masque et bam, Hulk le terrible.
Bref.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Perso, je suis Straight Edge, prend du coca zéro aussi.


Euh Staight Edge moi ça me va (pas de drogue,pas d'alcool, pas de sexe)Mais ça doit être la copine qui fait la gueule.

Bon et pour moi je vivrai donc avec une glacière (bière et coca zéro).

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Euh Staight Edge moi ça me va (pas de drogue,pas d'alcool, pas de sexe)Mais ça doit être la copine qui fait la gueule.
> 
> Bon et pour moi je vivrai donc avec une glacière (bière et coca zéro).


Meuh non, Straight Edge y'a du sexe, mais pas avec n'importe qui, et dans n'importe quelles conditions.
Sinon, j'vois pas comment j'aurai pu enfanter ma fem... OH PUTAIN ?! Il est peut être pas de moi ?!? :fear:

----------


## Angelina

**Leave Boulonne Alooooone!*




*

----------


## Jeckhyl

> je n'ai donc face à moi que le personnage que tu as construit mais qui est maintenant repris à son compte (et enjolivé) par le public du forum.


Je pense violemment à Vol au Dessus d'un Nid de Coucou, _le livre_ (j'insiste, car cet aspect n'est pas du tout visible dans le film) ou le protagoniste principal (McMurphy) se trouve enferré dans un rôle de dur et de rebelz qu'il n'a jamais voulu, jamais cherché, mais que tous les pensionnaires lui collent sur le dos, jusqu'à qu'il finisse lobotomisé. Boulon, tu sais ce qui t'attend.

Sinon je conseille vraiment à tout le monde cette lecture, qui apporte vraiment une approche très différente d'un flim au demeurant excellent et déprimant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Remarquez que j'évoque autant le fait d'être enfermé dans un rôle que la moutonnerie de beaucoup sur le forum...

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est un peu une composante naturelle (voire essentielle) de l'humanité.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben ouais, mais c'est pas une raison pour pas se remuer le popotin et lutter contre ses instincts.

----------


## Jeckhyl

D'ailleurs si l'ensemble des forumeurs pouvaient me considérer, moi, comme un Dieu vivant du forum, ça m'arrangerait  ::):  Ce serait trop classe en rentrant du boulot.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ou alors, on part du principe qu'on se fout du "statut" des gens et on agit en humains qui se rencontrent, non ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu serais pas un mammifère monogame de Gauche ?
Ici, t'es plutôt chez les dinos partouzeurs de droite...

----------


## El Gringo

Ah ben si on n'inspire plus le respect inconditionnel, merci d'avoir encore ouvert ta gueule boulon...

----------


## Jeckhyl

On peut aussi considérer (je parle extrêmement sérieusement là, attencion) que tout comme le rédacteur derrière Boulon s'est bâti une image de Boulon, les forumeurs se bâtissent une image de suiveurs. Quelquefois ça fait du bien de lâcher prise, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. De crier _I love Gringo_ alors qu'on n'a jamais croisé ce dernier, ça permet de décompresser d'avoir rayé la bagnole. Toussa.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'ai compris mon erreur. C'est quoi déja l'adresse postale pour l'obole ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Si jamais le respect se perd, on leur passera la vidéo de la Japan, ça devrait les calmer.

----------


## Guest

> Ah ben si on n'inspire plus le respect inconditionnel, merci d'avoir encore ouvert ta gueule boulon...


T'es qui toi ? Va dans le topic des présentations parler de toi, dans celui du trombi mettre ta ganache, et celui du coeur pour parler de tes histoires de cul sous couvert de philosophie de l'affectif, comme tout le monde.

Non mais ces nouveaux, c'est n'importe quoi, ils veulent pas rentrer dans le moule.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Mattez l'intégrale de la petite maison dans prairie.

Couper du bois, se foutre de la gueule  de Nellie Olson. C'est ça les valeurs de la vie.

----------


## Velgos

> T'es qui toi ? Va dans le topic des présentations parler de toi, dans celui du trombi mettre ta ganache, et celui du coeur pour parler de tes histoires de cul sous couvert de philosophie de l'affectif, comme tout le monde.
> 
> Non mais ces nouveaux, c'est n'importe quoi, ils veulent pas rentrer dans le moule.


T'es qui toi? T'es là depuis 2 jours et t'as sucé pour avoir un sous-titre et tu te sens de clasher les nouveaux, de jouer les vigiles d'une communauté qui te connais à peine? Il serait de bon ton qu'en tu en baisses d'un mon bonhomme ou ça va pas très très bien se passer pour toi ici.

On attend toujours ta tête et tes histoires de fesses.

----------


## El Gringo

> crier _I love Gringo_ alors qu'on n'a jamais croisé ce dernier...


Ben je vois pas le problème, je suis bien fan de Mickey et je ne l'ai jamais vu non plus...

----------


## Guest

> T'es qui toi? T'es là depuis 2 jours et t'as sucé pour avoir un sous-titre et tu te sens de clasher les nouveaux, de jouer les vigiles d'une communauté qui te connais à peine? Il serait de bon ton qu'en tu en baisses d'un mon bonhomme ou ça va pas très très bien se passer pour toi ici.


Vas-y on s'insulte pas on se respecte tous pareil, comme il a dit Boulon - que son nom soit loué mille fois et pour les éons qui viennent - faut pas déconner on est tous égaux.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> faut pas déconner on est tous égaux.


Ouais, surtout moi. :B):

----------


## crazycow

> Remarquez que j'évoque autant le fait d'être enfermé dans un rôle que la moutonnerie de beaucoup sur le forum...


Bêêêêeêêêêh

----------


## Jeckhyl

Toi tu as envie d'être renommé crazysheep...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais non je suis pas un mouton.

La preuve j'achète joypad pour remettre en cause les tests de Boulon.
Je regarde Canal + pour avoir un autre avis que TF1.
Je lis Houelbecq pour me changer de Marc Levy.
J'écoute Pagny car parfois Obispo me gonfle.

Hein quoi ? J'ai une belle laine de con soyeux ??

Mais n'est t'on pas un mouton quand on cherche absolument a ne pas l'être ?

C'est beau ce que je dis, ça arracherait les larmes d'un banquier.... Suisse.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mais n'est t'on pas un mouton quand on cherche absolument a ne pas l'être ?


Car maintenant que Lesieur Boulon (2/10... OK) a parlé, tout le monde va s'efforcer de prouver qu'il ne moutonne pas, et ainsi prouver le contraire... Ceci est extrêmement vicieux.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Mais n'est on pas un mouton quand on cherche absolument a ne pas l'être ?


Exact, du moment que tu alignes ton point de vue ou un de tes goûts parce que tu ne veux pas "passer pour un con", on peut dire que t'es un bel ovin.

Je m'amuse beaucoup à regarder le topic où l'on poste ce que l'on écoute en ce moment : de temps en temps, quelqu'un poste un album, puis un branleur (ahem genre ahem Rabot ahem) balance "ouah comment c'est de la merde, t'as pas honte". Et le mec de se sentir obligé de poster une explication de son précédent post.

Perso, j'en ai rien à branler de l'avis des autres, (s'ils aiment tant mieux, s'ils aiment pas tant pis) et j'ai pas honte d'écouter Skyy et autres Alliance Ethnik et de trouver que les films du Seigneur des anneaux sont des adaptations de chie.

D'ailleurs je demande à Couly de participer au programme "Boulon n'est pas notre maître" en le dessinant tout maigre dans ses BDs.

----------


## Mr Ianou

De toute façon a la façon d'être un con, on est toujours un mouton pour quelqu'un.

Rien que le système métro / boulot / dodo que nous respectons  tous un tant soit peu.

Et puis je ne vois pas en quoi être toujours d'accord avec Bonlon ou un autre fait de moi un mouton.
Au dernière nouvelle j'étais toujours d'accord avec mon prof de math quand il disait que 2+4 =6.
Tant qu'il parle de son sujet qu'il maitrise, je suis d'accord avec lui, mon prof de math comme Boulon.

Après quand Boulon vante les mérites de l'eau froide, je me suis pas amusé a me faire une semaine "je me pèle le jonc" et je pourrais même dire qu'il se fasse téter les yeux avec son idée.

Edit: Ouais voila tout bon en haut.

----------


## Angelina

La plupart du temps, je ne suis pas d'accord avec Boulon...










C'est Boulon qui est d'accord avec wam.  :B):

----------


## jpjmarti

> Remarquez que j'évoque autant le fait d'être enfermé dans un rôle que la moutonnerie de beaucoup sur le forum...


On a surtout le sentiment de lire un mec qui a un sévère besoin de vacances, de se décentrer un grand coup. On dirait moi en fin d'année quand je traite tous les parents d'élèves de sales cons.

----------


## Jolaventur

> D'ailleurs si l'ensemble des forumeurs pouvaient me considérer, moi, comme un Dieu vivant du forum, ça m'arrangerait  Ce serait trop classe en rentrant du boulot.


Pas possible il y a déja Oni²  ::P: 

Sinon je tiens à féliciter la rédac (non point de moutonnerie ou de Fanboyisme)

Je voudrais les féliciter pour les derniers articles et dossiers de pointe que nous avons eu.

Je pense à l'article sur la violence et les JV.
Ou plus récemment la petite niouze sur les ondes radio nuisible à mon cerveau déja bien déglingué., et j'en oubli surement (Ah si citons le dossier qui a fait triplé de volume les chevilles de Boulon (l'art et le JV).

Non pas que je sois une chienne de garde ou soucieux de ma santé.
(C'est déja foutu de toute façon).
Mais c'est ce genre d'article un peu hors test de JV qui fait que CPC peut gagner des lecteur et s'ouvrir à un public plus large, et je trouve ça très interressant autant pour vous (couvrir d'autre sujets que le dernier Pan pan, boum, boum) en 3 D holographique que pour nous.
De plus ce genre de sujet traité façon cpc c'est toujours mieux que du svm.

Continuer comme ça les gars c'est pour ce genre de chose qu'on vous adore.
Hop je me relis et je me trouve relativement clair donc je poste.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Pas possible il y a déja Oni² 
> 
> Sinon je tiens à féliciter la rédac (non point de moutonnerie ou de Fanboyisme)
> 
> Je voudrais les féliciter pour les derniers articles et dossiers de pointe que nous avons eu.
> 
> Je pense à l'article sur la violence et les JV.
> Ou plus récemment la petite niouze sur les ondes radio nuisible à mon cerveau déja bien déglingué., et j'en oubli surement (Ah si citons le dossier qui a fait triplé de volume les chevilles de Boulon (l'art et le JV).
> 
> ...


Je cherche la vanne, l'ironie bien cachée et je ne la trouve pas... j'approuve donc ou j'ai une seiche sur les yeux.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Jolav, si, si t'es un fanboy c'est est même dégoûtant  ::P:

----------


## Angelina

Oui Jolav, t'es déguolinant d'obséquiosité.  ::rolleyes::  Ya des traces de slime partout.

----------


## DakuTenshi

C'est un petit flagorneur.

----------


## Velgos

Un gros suce-gland !

----------


## mescalin

> Je cherche la vanne, l'ironie bien cachée et je ne la trouve pas... j'approuve donc ou j'ai une seiche sur les yeux.





> Jolav, si, si t'es un fanboy c'est est même dégoûtant





> Oui Jolav, t'es déguolinant d'obséquiosité.  Ya des traces de slime partout.





> C'est un petit flagorneur.





> Un gros suce-gland !


Ouuuh les moutons, y disent tous pareil ! Bêêêêh Bêêêêêêêh !

----------


## O.Boulon

Bêêêêh Bêêêêêêêh !
Trop la honte !

Merde, je dis pareil aussi.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tiens, un nouveau topic à flood ?

----------


## mescalin

> Bêêêêh Bêêêêêêêh !
> Trop la honte !
> 
> Merde, je dis pareil aussi.


 ::wacko::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je suis un rebelle ouam, donc je contredis. DIRECT.

----------


## crazycow

Ouais mais si tu contredis, t'es un mouton on t'a dit!
Bêêêêêh.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ouaissssss. J'ai Mon Bepc. A Moi Le Stupre Et Les Nanas _easy._

----------


## Angelina

Je surenchèrie d'un **pas du tout! bien au contraire...**.






Argh! Crotte! Encore raté...

----------


## DakuTenshi

Bon si on retournait aux questions auxquelles ils répondront pas?

----------


## mescalin

Ouais, c'est quoi ce forum enfants ? c'est la zone privée du forum où sévit Gringo ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Depuis quelques mois d'ailleurs, je constate avec horreur que mes interventions sont prises pour parole d'évangile pour beaucoup trop de gens.
> 
> Suffit que je débarque avec mes gros sabots et ma rhétorique à 2 balles pour que tout le monde soit d'accord avec moi. Et ça, ça pue du cul à 200 kilomètres heure.


Ca m'a interpellé aussi.

Mais j'ai du mal a comprendre l'interet. Rien a gagner, ni matériellement (je doute que les plus suce-boules gagnent un tapis de souris, en tout cas par ce moyen-là...), ni hmm "pas matériellement" (ca n'inspire pas le respect de dire amen à tout, où alors faut avoir un sacré complexe de supériorité en face).

Pour se fondre dans la masse alors? Sauf que comme l'ont dit quelques personnes, l'anonymat permet de faire plus facilement le rebelle, ce qu'on observe plus souvent sur les communautés du web.

Ou alors pour faire le rebelle sur un modèle existant (rpg-like, alors moi j'ai pris la fiche de perso du mec élitiste et rigolo inventé par un certain Omar B pour mon personnage du forum CPC).

Bref, ca m'intrigue ::huh::  ::blink:: .

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Oui, il faut savoir taper dans le juste milieu : ni trop suce, ni trop casse (-boules dans les deux cas).

Moi j'm'en cogne j'les énerve, j'les agace, j'les fais monter en pression. Et je me prends des points quand je parle de modération bisounourso-poujadiste d'ailleurs. Je suis extrêmement mouton dans mon anti-moutonnage et tant pis merde à celui qui le lira.

Mais parfois je suis d'accord avec Boulon et même Johnny... Je dois être un déséquilibré mental qui s'ignore.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

[philosophie de comptoir]

Bof, on est toujours le mouton d'un autre

[/philosophie de comptoir]

----------


## LaVaBo

> [philosophie de comptoir]
> 
> Bof, on est toujours le mouton d'un autre
> 
> [/philosophie de comptoir]


Evidemment. Mais y'a un moment ou c'est plus possible de ne pas s'en rendre compte, et c'est là que c'est étrange, quand c'est fait consciemment.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain vous avez aussi une forte propension à vous attarder sérieusement sur des questions merdiques.

Recentrons donc le sujet.

On peut avoir des photos d' Omar boulon qui joue a wii fit?

Edith: Ah ouais et dans sa combinaison moulante Adidas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais tiens..;Au sujet de la combi Adidas, toujours pas de lavage ? Ca tient bien le coup ? Niveau transpi ça donne quoi ?
Question subsidiaire: ça se trouve dans n'importe quel magasin de sport ? je ne l'ai vue nulle part pour l'instant.

----------


## getcha

> Ah ouais tiens..;Au sujet de la combi Adidas, toujours pas de lavage ? Ca tient bien le coup ? Niveau transpi ça donne quoi ?
> Question subsidiaire: ça se trouve dans n'importe quel magasin de sport ? je ne l'ai vue nulle part pour l'instant.


Je l'ai vue à Decathlon.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ok je retournerais voir ça de plus pèrs.
Sinon, quand on ne se trimballe pas la musculature d'un Sieur Boulon, on n'a pas l'air trop con avec ce t-shirt utlra-moulant ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ok je retournerais voir ça de plus pèrs.
> Sinon, quand on ne se trimballe pas la musculature d'un Sieur Boulon, on n'a pas l'air trop con avec ce t-shirt utlra-moulant ?


Si tu met le masque avec ça va.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Un gros suce-gland !


Et alors t'a un problème avec les gays?

Non franchement je disais ça sans arrière pensées.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Tiens, sur Wii Fit, est ce que vous faites parti des gens l'ayant acheté pour le ranger au placard à peine deux semaines plus tard ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tiens, sur Wii Fit, est ce que vous faites parti des gens l'ayant acheté pour le ranger au placard à peine deux semaines plus tard ?


Tu t'es cassé quelque chose?

----------


## Tilt

J'ai une question ! il sort quand le prochain numéro de cpc ?
Lundi prochain ou à la rentrée ?
Merci !!

----------


## alx

Mardi 15 (lundi c'est la fête des dictateurs et des militaires)

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Tu t'es cassé quelque chose?


T'as des actions chez Nintendo, ou t'as juste envie de prendre des risques ? La prochaine fois, tu utilises "Vous" et tu rajoutes "Monsieur" sinon, ton espérance de vie va se voir divisée par 10 mon p'tit.

----------


## Threanor

Le prochain numéro sort vers le 20 juillet (numéro double d'été).

----------


## NitroG42

> Le prochain numéro sort vers le 20 juillet (numéro double d'été).


Mais alors on peut vous attaquer pour publicité mensongère nan ?

----------


## Threanor

Non les informations de Canard Peinard sont non contractuelles. 
(Depuis le temps vous devriez savoir que le contenu est aléatoire)

----------


## O.Boulon

Va voir ton relevé de ton compte toi...
J'ai l'impression kui a un de nos fournisseurs kui s'est fait hacké et y a des débits de malade depuis une semaine.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tiens, sur Wii Fit, est ce que vous faites parti des gens l'ayant acheté pour le ranger au placard à peine deux semaines plus tard ?


C'est ce qui est arrivé a ma Wii...

Faudra que je me fasse zelda un de ces jours, mais j'arrive pas a me motiver...

----------


## NitroG42

> Va voir ton relevé de ton compte toi...
> J'ai l'impression kui a un de nos fournisseurs kui s'est fait hacké et y a des débits de malade depuis une semaine.


C'est les dépenses de Half en cigare et en costume ringard censé être classe.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Oui alors je suis en train de lire le n°174 et je me demande: comment va l'anus de Threanor ?  Parce que bouffer des kilos de pipas en avalant les coquilles ...  ::mellow::

----------


## Jolaventur

> T'as des actions chez Nintendo, ou t'as juste envie de prendre des risques ? La prochaine fois, tu utilises "Vous" et tu rajoutes "Monsieur" sinon, ton espérance de vie va se voir divisée par 10 mon p'tit.


Oui Monsieur dugland
Bien monsieur Dugland

----------


## El Gringo

> Oui Monsieur dugland
> Bien monsieur Dugland


Tu as fais beaucoup de progrès Jo, mais n'oublie pas les points s'il te plait.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Tu parles.
On sent le type qui a petit déj' devant le dessin animé Titeuf cette semaine  ::P:

----------


## Threanor

> Oui alors je suis en train de lire le n°174 et je me demande: comment va l'anus de Threanor ?  Parce que bouffer des kilos de pipas en avalant les coquilles ...


Je n'ai jamais fait une chose pareille, je n'aime pas les pipas trop chiant à éplucher, pas beaucoup de goût. 
Les graines de courge c'est 100 fois meilleur.

----------


## Truhl

En fait Threanor, t'es un peu le hippie de la rédac, non?

----------


## Threanor

Non c'est Gringo (et ma coloque)
Moi je suis juste un con errant.

----------


## El Gringo

C'est fini le gringo hippie, maintenant je suis un cowboy !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> C'est fini le gringo hippie, maintenant je suis un cowboy !


C'est par rotation hein ? Et là, c'est au tour de Half, c'est ça ? 

Bon sang, ça va être amusant quand viendra le tour de Boulon.

----------


## mescalin

> C'est fini le gringo hippie, maintenant je suis un cowboy !


Il a même changé de chapeau !  ::o:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C'est fini le gringo hippie, maintenant je suis un cowboy !


Mes dieux, il régresse: il est passé de la crise d'adolescence aux jeux de l'enfance   ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est par rotation hein ? Et là, c'est au tour de Half, c'est ça ? 
> 
> Bon sang, ça va être amusant quand viendra le tour de Boulon.


Gaffe, le dernier a a associé les mots "hippie" et "Boulon" dans le mêêêême sujet s'est retrouvé cladé.

J'ai mêêêême retrouvé le post amusant, et il y avait déjà le mot mouton qui apparaissait :

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=13542

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je le débanne, il a dû sécher.

Ah non, il est plus ban depuis des mois, il a juste décidé de ne plus revenir.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Moi je suis juste un con errant.


Quel jeu de mot, j'applaudis avec vigueur et ferveur.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Gaffe, le dernier a a associé les mots "hippie" et "Boulon" dans le mêêêême sujet s'est retrouvé cladé.
> 
> J'ai mêêêême retrouvé le post amusant, et il y avait déjà le mot mouton qui apparaissait :
> 
> http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=13542


Ah ouais sympa le mec.

Le genre a rentrer dans un pub, a traiter de con le serveur et son patron et à ce faire mettre dehors en continuant a gueuler sans trop comprendre.

----------


## Guest62019

> Ah ouais sympa le mec.
> 
> Le genre a rentrer dans un pub, a traiter de con le serveur et son patron et à ce faire mettre dehors en continuant a gueuler sans trop comprendre.


C'est sûr que hippie c'est über violent comme insulte. Bon j'ai pas l'histoire en tête mais si le mec s'est fait ban juste pour avoir dit "Boulon est un hippie", ça me paraît bien gros et j'espère qu'il avait fait autre chose.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais hippie pour les gens biens, c'est une insulte tu sais...

Accessoirement, ce brave garçon, spécialiste de la provoc' à deux balles avait poussé un peu trop loin sa chance.

Après avoir traîné dans la boue les newsers depuis la création du site, sans problème parce ku'il a parfaitement le droit de ne pas nous aimer, il avait commencé à se montrer nettement plus agressif en me mettant au défi de le supprimer. Ce à kuoi j'avais répondu : on ne te bannera pas tant kue tu nous traite pas de hippie du jeu vidéo (vu ku'on est plus punk du jeu vidéo kue babos de merde).

Mister a joué au couillon et paf.

----------


## Guest62019

> Nan mais hippie pour les gens biens, c'est une insulte tu sais...


Ouais comme rockab' en fait  :;): 




> Accessoirement, ce brave garçon, spécialiste de la provoc' à deux balles avait poussé un peu trop loin sa chance.
> 
> Après avoir traîné dans la boue les newsers depuis la création du site, sans problème parce ku'il a parfaitement le droit de ne pas nous aimer, il avait commencé à se montrer nettement plus agressif en me mettant au défi de le supprimer. Ce à kuoi j'avais répondu : on ne te bannera pas tant kue tu nous traite pas de hippie du jeu vidéo (vu ku'on est plus punk du jeu vidéo kue babos de merde).
> 
> Mister a joué au couillon et paf.


Oui donc c'était un simple con, rien d'exceptionnel là dedans.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'ai raté de grands moments sur ce forum.

----------


## Goji

Heureusement que nous avons régulièrement des petits flash-back, comme ça, comme dans les séries, montés à partir de morceaux des épisodes précédents. Efficace, pas cher, on se dit oh oui ! me souviens ! ou bien comme Arthur Rabot on se rend compte que l'on a loupé des bouts. Rien de catastrophique, la série suit son cours, et de toutes manières il y a souvent des redifs.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> C'est sûr que hippie c'est über violent comme insulte. Bon j'ai pas l'histoire en tête mais si le mec s'est fait ban juste pour avoir dit "Boulon est un hippie", ça me paraît bien gros et j'espère qu'il avait fait autre chose.


C'est sur y'a rien de violent dans hippie mais je parle de la démarche (j'avais déjà lu d'autre chose un peu costaud de lui).

Je me ramènerai pas dans un lieu de travail de quelqu'un que je connais a peine et et le traiter de mou du bulbe (ce n'est pas violent mou du bulbe  :;): ).

il y'a l'art et la manière voila tout.

----------


## Guest62019

> (ce n'est pas violent mou du bulbe ).


Ben, mou du bulbe c'est clairement une moquerie alors que hippie ça prête à spéculation.





> il y'a l'art et la manière voila tout.


Ben dans la provoc à 2 balles et le bashage primaire, quelque soit la manière, ça pue toujours autant du cul.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon et puis mon terme de "violent" est surtout repris dans le coté vacherie comme ces post la :




> De toute facon, le meilleur jeu de combats, c'est Tekken !





> Oula.
> Violent.


Ah merde c'est toi  :;): 

Moi perso "hippie" je le prendrai mal, mais c'est surtout rapport avec mon métier.

Enfin on va pas ce prendre la tête sur 12 post la dessus!

Vous assurez le service jusqu'à l'E3 ou vous vous en branlez ?

----------


## Guest62019

> Moi perso "hippie" je le prendrai mal, mais c'est surtout rapport avec mon métier.


Ah merde un coiffeur.  :^_^:

----------


## johnclaude

> Nan mais hippie pour les gens biens, c'est une insulte tu sais...
> 
> Accessoirement, ce brave garçon, spécialiste de la provoc' à deux balles avait poussé un peu trop loin sa chance.
> 
> Après avoir traîné dans la boue les newsers depuis la création du site, sans problème parce ku'il a parfaitement le droit de ne pas nous aimer, il avait commencé à se montrer nettement plus agressif en me mettant au défi de le supprimer. Ce à kuoi j'avais répondu : on ne te bannera pas tant kue tu nous traite pas de hippie du jeu vidéo (vu ku'on est plus punk du jeu vidéo kue babos de merde).
> 
> Mister a joué au couillon et paf.


Ton post m'inspire une "question à laquelle vous répondrez si vous voulez":
Tu ne fais pas fonctionner le SAV pour ta touche "q"?
Question subsidiaire: C'est à quelle adresse qu'on te fait livrer un clavier usb avec une touche "Q"  qui fonctionne?

----------


## O.Boulon

Impossible, j'ai flingué le sceau en installant l'écran tactile qui marchait pas.
Sinon, promis, je m'en achète un pour les vacances.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu parles.
> On sent le type qui a petit déj' devant le dessin animé Titeuf cette semaine


Je regarde pas Titeuf 

c'est moi qui l'ai inventé d'abord  ::P: 

@Gringo gné? 
J'ai rien fait de répréhensible là que je sache.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Question de "j'ai du louper un épisode mais c'est pas grave" : le sous-titre de Boulon, c'est de qui ? (parce que ne pouvant pas j'aimerais saluer l'artiste suicidaire, et si c'est M. Boulon himself je salue l'auto-dérision).

----------


## Geminys

> Impossible, j'ai flingué le *seau* en installant l'écran tactile qui marchait pas.
> Sinon, promis, *je m'en achète un pour les vacances*.


clair, pour la plage c'est indispensable... ::P: h34r:

----------


## johnclaude

> Impossible, j'ai flingué le sceau en installant l'écran tactile qui marchait pas.
> Sinon, promis, je m'en achète un pour les vacances.


Ah merde, du coup je comprends mieux pourquoi tu le renvoies pas (je pensais que tu attendais les vacances du magazine j'ai cru comprendre que c'était ta machine principale ou presque).
Mais vu que tu l'as déjà ouvert t'as pas essayé de trifouiller cette touche, genre un petit nettoyage à l'air sec ou un calage de la touche? Foutu pour foutu...
ps: ouai j'aime bien ton sous titre, je voudrais bien savoir de qui ça vient aussi.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> J'ai raté de grands moments sur ce forum.


Je me dis ça souvent. Après le topic "Le best of Canard PC", il faudrait un topic "Le best of Canardplus.com".

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Impossible, j'ai flingué le sceau en installant l'écran tactile *q*ui marchait pas.
> Sinon, promis, je m'en achète un pour les vacances.


Fake.

----------


## El Gringo

> Fake.



On l'autorise quand même à poster avec son PC au bureau en fait.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous devenez bien conciliants... Je croyais que le gang des bouteilles de bière était composé de durs de durs...

----------


## El Gringo

> Question de "j'ai du louper un épisode mais c'est pas grave" : le sous-titre de Boulon, c'est de qui ? (parce que ne pouvant pas j'aimerais saluer l'artiste suicidaire, et si c'est M. Boulon himself je salue l'auto-dérision).


C'est moi. Pour l'histoire il avait dit à quelqu'un de regarder le sous-titre d'une autre personne, et j'ai mal lu : j'ai cru qu'il demandait de regarder son sous-titre, que je me suis donc empressé de changer. Et quand j'ai compris mon erreur, au lieu de lui remettre l'ancien sous-titre j'ai changé son message pour qu'il corresponde à ma version des faits. Je suis un monstre je sais, et si ça peut te rassurer Boulon ne tient même pas à en changer.




> Vous devenez bien conciliants... Je croyais que le gang des bouteilles de bière était composé de durs de durs...


On refuse de lui parler, faut bien qu'il puisse nous écrire...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> C'est moi. Pour l'histoire il avait dit à quelqu'un de regarder le sous-titre d'une autre personne, et j'ai mal lu : j'ai cru qu'il demandait de regarder son sous-titre, que je me suis donc empressé de changer. Et quand j'ai compris mon erreur, au lieu de lui remettre l'ancien sous-titre j'ai changé son message pour qu'il corresponde à ma version des faits. Je suis un monstre je sais, et si ça peut te rassurer Boulon ne tient même pas à en changer.


Ah putain machiavélique  :^_^: !

----------


## Pelomar

La redaction pue-t-elle la sueur et la vinasse ?

Si oui, comment Sonia survit-elle la dedans ?

----------


## El Gringo

ça daube pas mal après une grosse journée d'été, vue l'efficacité de la clim (défectueuse) pour une pièce de 15 m² remplie d'hommes viriles et de gros PC... Ajoutez à cela le fait que je ne peux pas me laver quand je passe une nuit à la rédac, et vous pouvez imaginer comment le lendemain commence bien. Mais Sonia c'est le bruit qui la dérange. Et le froid, même l'été. Je ne serais pas supris qu'elle aime vraiment notre odeur en fait.

----------


## Pelomar

Apetissant.

----------


## NitroG42

> ça daube pas mal après une grosse journée d'été, vue l'efficacité de la clim (défectueuse) pour une pièce de 15 m² remplie d'hommes viriles et de gros PC... Ajoutez à cela le fait que je ne peux pas me laver quand je passe une nuit à la rédac, et vous pouvez imaginer comment le lendemain commence bien. Mais Sonia c'est le bruit qui la dérange. Et le froid, même l'été. Je ne serais pas supris qu'elle aime vraiment notre odeur en fait.


Vu que je viens de réaliser que c'était l'équivalent de ma chambre (aussi bien en température qu'en place), mais avec 7 ou 8 fois plus d'homme et de pc, et bien, je compatis fortement.
Je vous acheterai un ventilateur tiens.

----------


## El Gringo

> Vu que je viens de réaliser que c'était l'équivalent de ma chambre (aussi bien en température qu'en place), mais avec 7 ou 8 fois plus d'homme et de pc


Allez tu vas pas me faire croire que t'as pas au moins un ou deux mecs planqués sous le lit et dans l'armoire...

----------


## NitroG42

> Allez tu vas pas me faire croire que t'as pas au moins un ou deux mecs planqués sous le lit et dans l'armoire...


Quoi, vous êtes pas 21 ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Petite question à Gringo et ses acolytes. Qui de la rédac, sera présent aux fêtes de Bayonne 2008, qui approchent à grands pas?

----------


## El Gringo

Autant pour moi.

PS : Pour les fêtes de Bayonne je sais pas encore, ce sera ça ou Berlin.

----------


## ese-aSH

> Bah, ça, je ne trouve pas et ça me saoule. Le rapport dominé dominant s'instaure dés qu'on commence à se connaître ou à croire que l'on se connaît.
> 
> Depuis quelques mois d'ailleurs, je constate avec horreur que mes interventions sont prises pour parole d'évangile pour beaucoup trop de gens.
> 
> Suffit que je débarque avec mes gros sabots et ma rhétorique à 2 balles pour que tout le monde soit d'accord avec moi. Et ça, ça pue du cul à 200 kilomètres heure.
> 
> C'est une des trucs qui me faisait haïr la Cafzone, l'idée qu'il y avait un chef, un grand patron et que tout le monde se conformait à son avis, le reverait ou fermait sa gueule.
> 
> Je tiens à le rappeller, ici, c'est pas le forum de Boulon ou de la rédac de CanardPC : c'est le forum des lecteurs de Canard PC et de Canard Plus et les seuls trucs qui devraient être indiscutables, c'est la modération pour grosse connerie genre snuff, porn ou vrai warez.
> ...


tu serais pas du genre a aimer t'entendre dire "espece de crustacé unijambiste" & autres joyeuseté dans l'intimité d'une couette ?  ::o:

----------


## Télo

Gringo regardera-t-il Fort Boyard avec Tania Young demain soir?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Aucune idée, mais je sais que Gringo ne sait pas écrire "_Au Temps pour moi_".

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Aucune idée, mais je sais que Gringo ne sait pas écrire "_Au Temps pour moi_".


Tsk, on ne va pas relancer ce débat ici, les deux (versions) sont bonnes (mais moins que Tania d'après Gringo).

----------


## La Mimolette

(Salut Nilas au passage)
(J'inaugure mon premier message par une question)

Qui fait la femme? Tania ou Gringo?

----------


## le faucheur

A quand les nouvelles reluires ?

----------


## Guest62019

> A quand les nouvelles reluires ?


Stoi la brosse à reluire....

----------


## El Gringo

> Gringo regardera-t-il Fort Boyard avec Tania Young demain soir?


Oh putain j'étais pas au courant, j'espère qu'elle fera l'épreuve des rouleaux !




> Aucune idée, mais je sais que Gringo ne sait pas écrire "_Au Temps pour moi_".


ça te dirais un petit ban de deux-trois ans ? Parce que ça je sais faire.

----------


## Télo

> Oh putain j'étais pas au courant, j'espère qu'elle fera l'épreuve des rouleaux !


Alors soit rassuré. Si t'arrives à chopper une pub pour l'émission, t'auras même un avant goût :;): .

----------


## johnclaude

> tu serais pas du genre a aimer t'entendre dire "espece de crustacé unijambiste" & autres joyeuseté dans l'intimité d'une couette ?


J'avais pas vu ce post de Boulon: donc en gros (pour faire très simple) on est baysay. Si on est d'accord avec toi ça va pas (mouton, pensée unique, bande de larves qui attendent quoi dire/penser) et si on est pas d'accord (et qu'on est du genre forte tête)...ça va pas non plus.
Donc là soit je te demande comment qu'on fait ben et je suis un clampin qui qui attend qu'on me dise quoi penser et si je demande pas, ben je vais merder et manger des points.
Donc, comme t'es un peu du genre expéditif, et que le côté "tu fais chier tu manges des points" pourrait sembler assez développé chez toi (attention y a du conditionnel hein, c'est une supposition) nous voilà rendu à une solution qui est: on évite de pas caresser (en tout bien tout honneur) Boulon dans le sens du poil. Solution bis: la fermer, mais c'est moins sympa.

ps: C'est possible de savoir qui a remis mon annonce? Je le (la?) remercie.

----------


## O.Boulon

Face à la modération, on s'écrase. Si elle s'est gourré, elle s'excusera et se fera pardonner plus tard.

Mais, en matière de "débat d'idées" ou de relations humaines, je préfère être sur un plan d'égalité et je déteste par dessus-tout l'iconisation.

----------


## johnclaude

Ok.
Sinon j'ai deux questions: qui est en photo en cannette dans les deux derniers numéros? (faudrait le mettre dans le topic des private jokes peut-être, ou alors c'est confidentiel) et surtout: 
Boulon tu l'as pas un peu mauvaise que Gringo ait un topic pour dire qu'il est top la classe, hein sérieux?  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, ça lui fait du bien, ça change.
Et puis, lui il a un topic, moi j'ai Internet et l'Univers.

----------


## johnclaude

> Boulon tu l'as pas un peu mauvaise que Gringo ait un topic pour dire qu'il est top la classe, hein sérieux?





> Non[...]


Je dis: fake! Et je suis sur que le petit El Gringo subit humiliations et brimades diverses et variées de la part de ses camarades de bureau dégoulinants de jalousie et de convoitise. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> ça te dirais un petit ban de deux-trois ans ? Parce que ça je sais faire.


Déconne pas, sinon j'vais être obligé de regarder mon gosse grandir  ::o:

----------


## leroliste

> Face à la modération, on s'écrase. Si elle s'est gourré, elle s'excusera et se fera pardonner plus tard.
> 
> Mais, en matière de "débat d'idées" ou de relations humaines, je préfère être sur un plan d'égalité et je déteste par dessus-tout l'iconisation.


Si je puis me permettre, Boulon, vu qu'on est dans la reflexion sur les icones et tout ça, je dirais que tu as un caractère qui pousse à l'iconisation.

Je m'explique: Tu as un comportement tranché (je parle pour les forums, bien sur, je ne te connais pas), jamais en souplesse, avec toi c'est tout, ou rien. Tu te poses sur les forums, de par ta condescendance (drôle, on aimerait pas que ça change, mais legerement "je te regarde de haut" quand meme) comme un donneur de leçons, une sorte de "grand frere",  d'autant plus que beaucoup de canards ne sont pas majeurs, ou depuis peu de temps.
Ce coté "grand frere" est appuyé par le fait que tu sois rédacteur du journal, barraqué (tout le monde le sait), et que disposant d'une certaine culture et d'un cynisme correspondant parfaitement à l'ambiance du forum, tu sais "casser" les gens en offrant peu de portes de sorties.
Du coup, tu ne laisses pas beaucoup de choix, on peut difficilement etre "un peu pas d'accord" avec toi, sauf si on en a la competence verbale.
On est donc soit "pas d'accord du tout", soit "a fond mec, t'as raison". 
Il y a peu d'espace pour la nuance.
Et vu que tu es rédacteur, entouré donc d'une aura certaine, la plupart des gens choisissent l'option "a fond mec, t'as raison".

Bref, l'iconisation dont tu es l'objet viens surtout pour moi de... toi.
Bien sur, tu pourras rien y faire, le naturel reviens toujours tout ça tout ça.
Donc faut assumer  ce que t'as créé mec.  ::P: 

Bon, c'etait mon opinion a deux balles, maintenant je cours me cacher sous la table, ça risque de chier pour moi les gars, je vous aimait bien, adieu!

----------


## Guest

Je préfère la condescendance qui me regarde d'en bas.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Une icône, t'es pas sensé la tutoyer.

----------


## crazycow

Parce que tu vouvoies le bureau de ton ordi toi.

Sinon : 




> Tu te poses sur les forums, de par ta condescendance (drôle, on aimerait pas que ça change, mais legerement "je te regarde de haut" quand meme) comme un donneur de leçons, une sorte de "grand frere", d'autant plus que beaucoup de canards ne sont pas majeurs, ou depuis peu de temps.


Non il se pose comme celui qui s'en prendra sur la gueule si y'a une merde sur les propos des forumeurs, et aussi comme garant de la sacro sainte charte et du respect entre forumeurs...un "modo" quoi.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Non il se pose comme celui qui s'en prendra sur la gueule si y'a une merde sur les propos des forumeurs, et aussi comme garant de la sacro sainte charte et du respect entre forumeurs...un "modo" quoi.


Il se pose _aussi_ comme donneur de leçons à l'occasion. Mais il est loin d'être le seul sur ce forum.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Une icône, t'es pas sensé la tutoyer.


Effectivement, généralement, on préfère la toucher ou la vénérer en espérant qu'elle nous apporte quelque chose de bon.
Quelqu'un a déjà essayé de caresser Boulon ? Ca lui a fait quoi ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

A part de l'électricité statique en lui faisant la bise, rien.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non il se pose comme celui qui s'en prendra sur la gueule si y'a une merde sur les propos des forumeurs, et aussi comme garant de la sacro sainte charte et du respect entre forumeurs...un "modo" quoi.


Ouais mais des modos y'en a plusieurs, c'est pas Boulon qui prend tout pour une remarque déplaé dans le forum... De toute façon on ne peut tout contrôler à 100% sur un forum.

Sinon quelqu'un a essayé le baise-main sur Boulon ?

----------


## leroliste

Ah, et j'ai oublié de preciser... est ce qu'un groupement d'individus (comme ce forum), n'a pas _besoin_ d'une icône, quelque part, d'un symbole qui la representerais?

Pour ce qui est du respect de la charte, c'est sur, mais c'est a mon sens independant de l'attitude choisie (ou pas d'ailleurs) pour la faire respecter.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

COmme icône je préfererais Gringo...
Il est gentil lui au moins.

----------


## leroliste

> COmme icône je préfererais Gringo...
> Il est gentil lui au moins.


Disons qu'ils sont complementaires, mais que Boulon par ses avis plus tranchés suscite plus de réactions, ou en tout cas de plus émotives.  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Attention!! J'ai lu des posts de Gringo où il parlait de retirer des points à certains contrevenants du forum!!
C'est p'têt un faux gentil en fait.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi j'aime bien les roux. Mais comme ils ne viennent jamais nous faire chier et nous humilier avec leurs mensurations improbables, on ne peux pas les vénérer. 

C'est pas pour rien que l'Autre, il a allumé un buisson ardent.

----------


## leroliste

Meuh non, Gringo c'est un tox, donc une personne qui n'a fondementalement pas confiance en elle, et qui cogite trop!!

Donc un gentil!  :;): 

'tain, je vais arreter de picoler moi ce soir, la psy de comptoir c'est mauvais pour la santé il parait...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Puisque vous y avez joué, c'est vrai que Starcraft 2 c'est Diablo 3 dans l'espace ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Sinon quelqu'un a essayé le baise-main sur Boulon ?


Y'en a qui ont essayé, ils ont eu des problèmes! (En l'occurrence, une baffe  ::o: ).

----------


## Pelomar

Dans ce cas, je propose le retour de la couleur rouge, histoire de savoir quand on doit juste fermer sa gueule (rouge) ou quand c'est un avis qu'on peut contester (pas rouge)

Parce que la frontiere entre les deux est parfois un peu floue.

----------


## Sk-flown

Bleu !

----------


## J-D

Combien vendez-vous de CanardPC par numéro?  ::siffle:: 
Pas sérieux s'abstenir...sauf si très drôle !!!

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il me semble que ce genre d'infos est assez confidentielle (pas vraiment par rapport à nous d'ailleurs).

----------


## J-D

Tentative de corruption de M.El Gringo pour qu'il réponde à ma question précédente...

tania for ever

Un ordre d'idée comme ça pour savoir (à 2 ou 3 millions prêts)

----------


## NitroG42

Tiens, j'ai un trou.
Haha.
Y-a t'il une mademoiselle Gringo ?

----------


## O.Boulon

T'as donc le potentiel pour être Mademoiselle Gringo.

----------


## El Gringo

> Tentative de corruption de M.El Gringo pour qu'il réponde à ma question précédente...
> 
> tania for ever
> 
> Un ordre d'idée comme ça pour savoir (à 2 ou 3 millions prêts)


Merci, vraiment, mais honnêtement je ne me rappelle plus du tout ce chiffre... Je demande si les ventes vont bien, ça va vas trop mal selon les numéros, mais c'est tout quoi. Par contre je garde la photo de Tania quand même.




> Tiens, j'ai un trou.
> Haha.
> Y-a t'il une mademoiselle Gringo ?


Bien sûr, elle s'appelle Tania.

----------


## Velgos

> Merci, vraiment, mais honnêtement je ne me rappelle plus du tout ce chiffre... Je demande si les ventes vont bien, ça va vas trop mal selon les numéros, mais c'est tout quoi. Par contre je garde la photo de Tania quand même.
> 
> 
> Bien sûr, elle s'appelle Tania.


Tu aurais pu te fendre d'un coup de marqueur sur ta main, ça aurait eu plus la classe.

Bon, sinon je vais faire un pré-question parce que je suis tordu: on vous a déjà demandé les formations de chacun des rédacteurs du journal et du site?

Parce que je vante souvent l'éclectisme des personnalités et des formations quand je parle de CPC mais je pipeaute pas mal car à part un peu Boulon et très très très vaguement Gringo (une école de journalisme?)... bin j'en sais rien.

Voilà, selon votre réponse je poserai ma question.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ouais, ça a déjà été demandé.
Mais tout le monde oublie au bout d'une semaine, alors tu peux reposer la question.

----------


## Velgos

C'est quoi les formations de chacun des rédacteurs du journal et du site?

----------


## O.Boulon

On l'a répété 8000 fois et on en a fait un chapitre dans le HS métier du jeu vidéo.

Gringo : école de commerce minable puis de journalisme.
Threanor : thèse de biologie sur la vision artificielle ou un truc du genre
Casque : que dalle
Fish : mannequin Jack Dessanges (véridique)
Rabot : étude de com' (ahah)
Moi : agreg' de géo ratée et lettres

----------


## Velgos

QUOI?! Il y a eu un HS métiers du jeu vidéo? :/

Bon, bon, et Ackboo?

En tous les cas ça me donnera un peu plus de matière quand je pipeauterai.

----------


## O.Boulon

Booboo ? Euh... Une année de DEUG d'éco à Dauphine je crois.
Et tu veux pipeauter quoi ?

----------


## Velgos

Nan mais je veux pas bêler et la lèche en public ça baisse mon karma. 

Pipeauter n'est d'ailleurs pas le mot (mais je l'aime bien), je ne raconte pas aux biatches de Rennes que j'ai créé une petite publication indépendante avec deux trois potes pour toucher leurs seins. Disons plutôt que lorsque je cause de CPC à des personnes qui n'ont rien à voir de près ou de loin avec les jeux vidéo, en le prenant comme exemple de truc qui roxxe dans la vie et les gens, il m'arrive de combler les lacunes de mes connaissance par du flou positif.

[J'avais commencé à rédiger un exemple mais j'aurais vraiment perdu trop de karma.]

----------


## O.Boulon

Abscons, adjectif 
Féminin onse.  
Sens  Difficilement compréhensible [Littéraire]. Synonyme abstrus

----------


## b0b0

Putain j'ai pas compris la dernière phrase de velgos.
Ce soir je vais me coucher tôt je crois.

Bon je voulais demander si un jour on pourrait avoir un canard pc en papier recyclé et avec de l'encre non polluant.


 ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

On peut avoir les photos de Fish en tant que mannequins ?
Par ce que c'est pas tout ca, mais je viens de le découvrir et ca m'excite.

----------


## Velgos

J'ai rien compris au dernier message de Velgos. :[

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Fish mannequin ??

Photos!!

Il posait pour les sous-vêtements ?  ::love::

----------


## b0b0

Il devait juste montrer ses cheveux non ? c'est de la coiffure dessange non ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> On l'a répété 8000 fois et on en a fait un chapitre dans le HS métier du jeu vidéo.
> 
> Gringo : école de commerce minable puis de journalisme.
> Threanor : thèse de biologie sur la vision artificielle ou un truc du genre*
> Casque : que dalle*
> Fish : mannequin Jack Dessanges (véridique)
> Rabot : étude de com' (ahah)
> Moi : agreg' de géo ratée et lettres


Y'a une sorte de morale dans cette histoire mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ouh, Boulon c'est un géographe !  ::o: 
Nelfe, Orime, Sidus Preclarum, Rom1 ! A moi ! On peut s'le faire !

----------


## O.Boulon

"Quand t'es vieux et que tu bosses dans le milieu du jeu vidéo depuis 20 ans, t'as une chance de devenir chef", c'est ça ?

----------


## le faucheur

Vous allez faire comment pour moderer les discussions dans le profil des gens ?
Parce qu'avec tout ce monde, ca va faire beaucoup de discussions a verifier.

----------


## b0b0

Est ce que dans le profil on peut  rajouter l'option  Qi, pour mettre son Qi

----------


## Guest

> Vous allez faire comment pour moderer les discussions dans le profil des gens ?
> Parce qu'avec tout ce monde, ca va faire beaucoup de discussions a verifier.


Bah y a une option "Signaler"...

----------


## le faucheur

> Bah y a une option "Signaler"...


C'est ce que je me disais, mais encore faut il que les ges y pensent.

----------


## b0b0

> Bah y a une option "Signaler"...


Et si personne signal -_-

----------


## Guest

> C'est ce que je me disais, mais encore faut il que les ges y pensent.


T'inquiète que quand quelqu'un fait le con sur une page qui porte ton nom, tu signales bizarrement plus facilement quand quand ça se passe ailleurs.




> Et si personne signal -_-


Faudra porter un dentier.

----------


## b0b0

J'ai faillis faire la même mais en mieux.

----------


## le faucheur

> T'inquiète que quand quelqu'un fait le con sur une page qui porte ton nom, tu signales bizarrement plus facilement quand quand ça se passe ailleurs.


 Pas bete. 
"allo ? C'est bien denoncer c'est gagner ? C'est pour vous dire qu'un mec tient des propos pas tres sain sur mon chat, merci"

----------


## Jolaventur

> On peut avoir les photos de Fish en tant que mannequins ?
> Par ce que c'est pas tout ca, mais je viens de le découvrir et ca m'excite.


Ca ne m'étone guère de ta part

----------


## Velgos

> Pas bete. 
> "allo ? C'est bien denoncer c'est gagner ? C'est pour vous dire qu'un mec tient des propos pas tres sain sur mon chat, merci"


Ton chat est un nazi, aussi.

----------


## le faucheur

Ou pas.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vous allez faire comment pour moderer les discussions dans le profil des gens ?
> Parce qu'avec tout ce monde, ca va faire beaucoup de discussions a verifier.


Moi Boulon il est passé sur mon profil  :B):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi j'ai eu b0b0, c'est nettement plus classe.

----------


## Truhl

> Moi Boulon il est passé sur mon profil


Enlarge your profil. :^_^: 

Sinon je voulais savoir où partent les membres de la rédac cet été. On a des chances de les croiser à St Trop ou à la Grande Motte? Perso si vous vouliez plutôt venir vers Arcachon ça m'arrangerait.

Lacanau sinon, c'est bien aussi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Biarritz, Allemangne, Troyes dans l'Aube, Canada, Leipzig.

----------


## bigxtra

> Biarritz, Allemangne, Troyes dans l'Aube, Canada, Leipzig.


Troyes ?! S'te chance ! ::o:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Y en a qui ont du goût...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Faut aimer l'andouillette alors parce qu'à part ça ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain de nulloches, Troyes, c'est une très jolie ville, elle m'a vue naître et y a pleins de choses à faire.

----------


## Eradan

> Enlarge your profil.
> 
> Sinon je voulais savoir où partent les membres de la rédac cet été. On a des chances de les croiser à St Trop ou à la Grande Motte? Perso si vous vouliez plutôt venir vers Arcachon ça m'arrangerait.
> 
> Lacanau sinon, c'est bien aussi.


Toi le bordelais, je te croise par chez moi je tire à vue :testerin:

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Putain de nulloches, Troyes, c'est une très jolie ville, *elle m'a vue naître* et y a pleins de choses à faire.


A votre avis combien de Canards vont y aller en pèlerinage ?  ::ninja::

----------


## orime

> Biarritz, Allemangne, Troyes dans l'Aube, Canada, Leipzig.


Vacances à titre professionnel ? ou vrai vacances de glandage ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Putain de nulloches, Troyes, c'est une très jolie ville, elle m'a vue naître et y a pleins de choses à faire.


O, le centre est joli, surtout depuis qu'ils ont refait le "bouchon" mais ça n'empêche que de là à y passer ses vacances...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> A votre avis combien de Canards vont y aller en pèlerinage ?


Je suis sûr qu'il n'y a même pas de plaque commémorative.
il va falloir attendre que Boulon soit mort, à tous les coups, pour y avoir droit.
 ::(: .

----------


## Arthur Rabot

En passant avant de me prendre deux-trois coups de bistouri : j'ai un Master Politique Publique et Changement Social spécialité Direction de Projets Culturels, obtenu à l'Institut d'Etudes Politiques de Grenoble.

Soyons précis.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> A votre avis combien de Canards vont y aller en pèlerinage ?


Pour se couper l'appétit pendant 2-3 semaines ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> En passant avant de me prendre deux-trois coups de bistouri : j'ai un Master Politique Publique et Changement Social spécialité Direction de Projets Culturels, obtenu à l'Institut d'Etudes Politiques de Grenoble.
> 
> Soyons précis.


T'arrive à faire rentrer ça sur une carte de visite ?

----------


## orime

> j'ai un Master Politique Publique et Changement Social spécialité Direction de Projets Culturels, obtenu à l'Institut d'Etudes Politiques de Grenoble.
> 
> Soyons précis.


Et alors tu veux un pin's ?

Sinon, à la rentrée ca sera toujours toi le newser ou c'est comme dans le showbiz, à chaque rentrée y'a les contrats entre les chaines et tu va te retrouver sur BFM à faire l'actu de la bourse ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Et alors tu veux un pin's ?


Pluzun, mais t'as oublié le "connard".

----------


## Arthur Rabot

La mise à pied de PPDA me fait un peu peur oui, j'ai peur qu'il me pique ma place.

----------


## Jeckhyl

T'as qu'à présenter le JT à sa place !

Par contre va falloir convaincre le public que leur flim débutera à 23h00 à cause des news trop longues.

----------


## orime

Et que tu diffusera uniquement sur Tulles.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Master Politique Publique et Changement Social spécialité Direction de Projets Culturels, obtenu à l'Institut d'Etudes Politiques de Grenoble.


Ronflant et trop long... Comme tes news.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

L'importance d'être constant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Dis donc, t'as pas des news E3 à faire...
T'étais au courant que c'est l'E3 ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Bah oui mais je suis en déplacement pour ce que tu sais.

En plus d'être patriote.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

(Alors, je table sur un jeu de mot douteux à base de L5 ou F16 pour un des titres).

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Dis donc, t'as pas des news E3 à faire...
> T'étais au courant que c'est l'E3 ?


Ça intéresse encore des gens l'E3 ?
Je croyais que c'était un truc mourant, dont tout le monde se fout...





oh...
Je vois: d'où Rabot...

n'empêche, il peut y avoir du fun...

----------


## orime

Fallait bien en faire quelque chose.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> (Alors, je table sur un jeu de mot douteux à base de L5 ou F16 pour un des titres).


Quid de : "E3":"Oh, il a coulé mon salon!" ... Assez nul ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Asus E3 Pc ?

T'es pas sympa sidus, on est en train de ruiner toutes ses entames une à une.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bah oui mais je suis en déplacement pour ce que tu sais.


Une Rumeur Est Née.
Un tel mystère me fait courir des frissons entre les rognons blancs, brrr...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Quid de : "E3":"Oh, il a coulé mon salon!" ... Assez nul ?


 
SIDUS. Les commissaires du peuple t'annoncent que ce titre est confisqué pour les pages E3 du mag'.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

J'gagne quoi ?
Un aller simple en Sibérie ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

La guerre d'E3 n'aura pas lieu. (On va le saigner en titres de le Rabot)

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Cher Johnnyblaguos, cette dernière boutade était fantastique: drôle et cultivée. J'applaudis!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et un
Et deux
E3
Zéro..

Pardon....

----------


## Jeckhyl

L'E3 mousquetaire ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

L'E3 de savoir ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Faut garder l'E3 minutes dans l'eau bouillante pour un coque.

----------


## Guest

L'E3: on y était un peu.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

L'E3 du monde, vivent au sommet, ils ont la plus belle vue mais y a un mais.

Ici, on est à l'E3, 50 m² pour 12 000.

----------


## Guest

E3 mais ça passe.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ho dis donc, repompe ostentatoire.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oni avait commencé (E3, on y était un peu).

Je me nomme arbitre de l'arbitre de l'humour tiens.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Spécial Babes: L'E3 petits cochons

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Spécial Babes: L'E3 petits cochons


Celle là j'ai failli la poster, mais j'ai eu un sursaut de fierté au dernier moment...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Personnellement, j'ai laissé ma fierté en compagnie de ma personnalité, dans la poubelle.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, ça c'est zoulou.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

tiens, y'a un trailer de gameplay de fallout 3...
Rooh, bloody mess ça rend pas du tout :/

----------


## orime

> Spécial Babes: L'E3 petits cochons


J'ai riz.

A quand de nouvelles photos dans la galerie ?

----------


## M.Rick75

E3 l'à matelas.

(J'ai donné tout ce que j'ai pu)

----------


## alx

E3, ça va ?

Bon, les titres sont là, les news disséminées un peu partout dans les différents topics, y'a plus qu'à délayer généreusement le tout. Au boulot, Rabot !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Sinon on peut aussi parler de l'E3 de Belgique qui réfléchi quand à la démission de son premier ministre.

En fait y'a plus de blague possible là, si?

----------


## Sk-flown

"C'est un fameux *E3*-mâts fin comme un oiseau."

"San diego"

(Bon c'est los angeles je sais mais c'est pareil les patelins la bas, san francisco, san diego, strasbourg, c'est les mêmes, bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet)

----------


## Electabs

Bah ya aussi "l'E3 de Gibraltar". qui est un peu loin de L'Os en Gelée.mais c'etait a signaler (pi en s'y mettant tous je suis sur qu'il y en a d'autre).

----------


## Le Kiwi Farceur

C'est disponible en suisse ces trucs que vous faitez là ? Parce que je suis un hardcore-gamer-pro-geek et puis j'aimerais bien lire vos bêtises :P

----------


## El Gringo

En tout cas tu peux t'abonner pour quatre ans sans problème.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Une question pour mes collègues : suis-je le seul à trouver nos lecteurs tristement blasés ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non, je suis pas un de tes collègues mais je suis assez d'accord, je me demande même pourquoi ils jouent toujours aux jeux vidéos qui sont tous atrocement nullissimes.

----------


## Pelomar

Ouais, c'est chiant.

----------


## El Gringo

> Une question pour mes collègues : suis-je le seul à trouver nos lecteurs tristement blasés ?


Dixit le mec qui est content d'avoir acheté Sin Episodes... Pas étonnant qu'on ait l'air blasé à côté.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tss.

----------


## El Gringo

Bah tu l'as mérité, quand même... Quant à savoir si les lecteurs sont blasés ce n'est pas ce qui me saute le plus aux yeux et je ne ferai pas de généralités. Vous  êtes tous uniques, les abonnés surtout.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tu aurais du faire de la politique.

----------


## JuBoK

Les abonnés surtout ?
Vite je m'abonne : pigeon:

----------


## El Gringo

Je vis caché dans la bosse de Jean-Pierre Raffarin, je lui dois tout.

----------


## Coin-Coin

> Je vis caché dans la bosse de Jean-Pierre Raffarin, je lui dois tout.


Principalement son légendaire sens de l'humour  ::o:

----------


## alx

> je me demande même pourquoi ils jouent toujours aux jeux vidéos qui sont tous atrocement nullissimes.


Seulement les jeux à venir.

----------


## Jeckhyl

... qui sont de plus adressés à des masses décérébrées, contrairement à Nous, les Hardcore Gamerz avec du Poilaupattes.

----------


## alx

> ... qui sont de plus adressés à des masses décérébrées, contrairement à Nous, les Hardcore Gamerz avec du Poilaupattes.


J'sais pas, je me suis toujours décérébré devant les jeux. Mais c'est vrai que je ne m'épile pas.

Pour répondre à la question initiale d'Arthur Rabot, vu qu'elle ne m'était absolument pas adressée : j'ai pas l'impression de voir des joueurs blasés, dans le coin. Suffit de regarder l'engouement sur les forums suite à la moindre annonce (puis à son démenti) : des joueurs critiques, oui, aigris, parfois, nostalgiques, sûrement, méfiants, d'accord, mais blasés... non. Désabusés, à la rigueur.

On parle de joueurs qui pour la plupart s'intéressent au média jeu vidéo et à son industrie depuis plus de dix ans, qui ont donc forcément vu quelques projets fort prometteurs se faire massacrer pour cause de (tout le budget est passé dans la licence / le distributeur voulait absolument sortir son jeu même si c'était trop tôt / les analystes financiers se sont intéressés de trop près à la suite d'un jeu légendaire / Peter Molyneux s'est remis à la drogue). Les sources d'information se multiplient également, et c'est pas négligeable.

Bref, j'ai l'impression qu'on a en fait affaire à des joueurs à qui "on ne la fait plus" (ou qui aiment à se voir ainsi), des joueurs qui débattent des sorties passées et à venir parce que ça occupe au boulot, parce que ça les intéresse aussi, et le tout avec plein de mauvaise foi parce que forcément, dès qu'on ajoute le facteur passionnel... ou alors juste parce que c'est plus drôle comme ça.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est une belle paraphrase, je t'embauche comme nègre.

----------


## alx

J'aurai préféré une place de goûteur pour El Gringo  ::|:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> J'aurai préféré une place de goûteur pour El Gringo


Tu es sur de toujours savoir ce qu'il met dans la bouche ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Moi j'aime bien la démo du Lego Indiana Jones, alors je ne pense pas être blasé. ::):  
(Surtout après le test de CPC  :^_^: )

----------


## ElGato

Les lecteurs des dernières news n'ont pas l'air tristement blasé mais ont la forme, la couleur et le style du vieux con à œillères; du genre à signer des pétitions pour avoir un Diablo 3 plus respectueux de son ancêtre, en 640*480.


Il faut juste qu'ils se détendent et qu'ils se rappellent que l'E3 n'a jamais été plus qu'une grande foire au jeu vidéo de masse. Pas un concile d'érudits ultra-conservateurs du JV.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Faudrait aussi que les PGMs arrêtent de se croire supérieurs à tout le monde -_ le populo, la foule, les masses_, et j'en passe. Ca fait très délire adolescent cette merde _(ouais mais tu peux pas comprendre).
_
Je joue 40 heures par semaine parce que je suis un gros no-life, c'est tout, ça ne fait pas de moi un être supérieur à la _masse_ des consommateurs (au contraire même, autant).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Moi j'aime bien la démo du Lego Indiana Jones, alors je ne pense pas être blasé. 
> (Surtout après le test de CPC )


J'aimerais bien un avis de quelqu'un jouant sur console ET sur PC.
Je l'ai sur x360 et je ne lui trouve pas certains défauts énoncés dans le test. Il y a quelques défauts mais des broutilles, pas plus que ce qu'on voyait sur starwars.

Je ne sais pas si les joueurs ici sont blasés, à part vis à vis des graphismes, la moindre photo, le moindre screen, on peut voir de partout "c'est moche".
Je ne dois pas être difficile parce que je trouve que depuis quelques années, je reproche plus de choses aux gameplay qu'aux graphismes.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Quelqu'un se souvient d'un concours de game design paru dans Joystick il y a plusieurs années ?

Apparemment un projet appelé "Le Monde de Ben" avait été sélectionné par la rédac de l'époque.

J'ai rencontré le Ben en question ce week-end, j'aurais aimé en savoir plus sur tout ça.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Une question pour mes collègues : suis-je le seul à trouver nos lecteurs tristement blasés ?


Tu te rends même pas compte de la chance que tu as de nous avoir.

Tu pourrais avoir des lecteurs de gamekult ou encore pire ceux de jeuxvideo.fr, estime toi heureux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je joue 40 heures par semaine parce que je suis un gros no-life, c'est tout, ça ne fait pas de moi un être supérieur à la _masse_ des consommateurs (au contraire même, autant).


Tutututututut.
Faut sortir du placard, on est le chainon supérieur de l'évolution humaine  :B):

----------


## alx

> Tutututututut.
> Faut sortir du placard, on est le chainon supérieur de l'évolution humaine


Je dirai même, le chaînon manquant ! :averell:

----------


## La Mimolette

A. Rabot, si tu as le numéro du Joy en question ou plus d'infos sur le concours, je peux prendre le temps de fouiller dans mes 35 exemplaires de Joy encadrés au dessus de mon lit. (J'ai eu mon premier Joy à mes 12 ans...  ::'(:  )

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Malheureusement je n'en ai guère plus.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tutututututut.
> Faut sortir du placard, on est le chainon supérieur de l'évolution humaine





> Je dirai même, le chaînon manquant ! :averell:


Si on remonte les chaînons les uns après les autres, on arrive au boulet non ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il utilise quoi, comme pansements, pour se mettre au bout des doigts, Rabot ? Parce qu'attention la cadence, il doit avoir les phalanges en sang à force de piger comme ça...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Question de curiosité à la menthe : les modos cpc, ce sont des amis, des anciens, des jet setteurs, des rescapés de télé réalité ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Il utilise quoi, comme pansements, pour se mettre au bout des doigts, Rabot ? Parce qu'attention la cadence, il doit avoir les phalanges en sang à force de piger comme ça...



J'ai des pansements, mais pas sur les doigts.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je n'ose même pas demander où, je connais trop les tarés du forum.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Question de curiosité à la menthe : les modos cpc, ce sont des amis, des anciens, des jet setteurs, des rescapés de télé réalité ?


De mémoire, la plupart ont été recrutés de par leur comportement sur le forum au début.
Ou alors ils ont juste payés pour être embauchés.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est une bonne question mais qui ne vaut pas le coup d'être posé en fait. Je sais c'est assez bizarre mais c'est comme ça. Enfin il suffit de lire les premiers messages de chacun pour voir  ::siffle::

----------


## ducon

Boulon a trouvé un clavier kwerty ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Le serveur mail de CPC a t il déjà explosé sous l'avalanche de mails de faux exemples de news hardware envoyés au Doc-au-nom-plein-de-"e"s par b0b0 et par d'autres plaisantins ?
Sinon: Ouh la vache Half....  ::mellow::

----------


## Guest

De quoi y cause ?

----------


## Velgos

Je doute que les plaisantins s'adonnent à ce passe-temps en l'absence de tout public.

----------


## b0b0

Ghnain ?

----------


## Velgos

Il cause d'une info passée dans CPC 175 où Teraboule propose aux volontaires de lui envoyer un exemple de news hardware car ils aimeraient choper (mais pas recruter) quelques newseurs bourrés d'humour, de connaissance, d'humilité, de recul, de temps et de fric.

----------


## b0b0

D'accord mais moi j'ai rien envoyé.

BOn je me réabonne dès mon retour à bordeaux marre de galérer en kiosque tout ça parce que j'ai eu la flemme d'envoyer un chèque.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> D'accord mais moi j'ai rien envoyé.


T'as  rien envoyé *pour l'instant*... Genre, on te propose poliment de flooder le doc, et tu le ferais pas ? 
Joli nouveau avatar, soit dit en passant  :;):

----------


## b0b0

> T'as  rien envoyé *pour l'instant*... Genre, on te propose poliment de flooder le doc, et tu le ferais pas ? 
> Joli nouveau avatar, soit dit en passant


Non le hardware trop hardcore pour moi  -_-

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Certes. Mais le doc a précisé "sujet libre" pour les exemples de news à envoyer  ::P: 
*edit* ah ouais, sinon, vous déconnez pour Jesus Rage, hein ?  ::mellow::

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

Salut les kidz,

J'ai une kouécheune là, j'ai reçu y a genre 3 semaines une lettre indiquant que mon abo prenait fin au numéro 175... J'ai pas encore renouvelé, et hier j'avais pas encore reçu le fameux numéro 175. D'où question: en principe, l'abo se termine au numéro indiqué inclus, ou au précédent ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le numéro 175 a apparemment des petits soucis avec la Poste.

Patiente encore quelques jours.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

ah ok, bon du coup j'aurai pas à aller affronter le milieu hostile du Relay de la gare, ouf.

----------


## Stenkulator

> Quelqu'un se souvient d'un concours de game design paru dans Joystick il y a plusieurs années ?
> 
> Apparemment un projet appelé "Le Monde de Ben" avait été sélectionné par la rédac de l'époque.
> 
> J'ai rencontré le Ben en question ce week-end, j'aurais aimé en savoir plus sur tout ça.


Toujours à la recherche d'infos? Je peux retrouver le magasine en question assez rapidement. De mémoire "Le Monde de Ben" avait obtenu le prix spécial du jury car c'était plus un délire qu'un concept de jeu. Je me souviens du screen de l'époque où l'on voyait un type en slip sur son lit en train de lire un magasine de cul.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est exactement ça.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Toujours à la recherche d'infos? Je peux retrouver le magasine en question assez rapidement. De mémoire "Le Monde de Ben" avait obtenu le prix spécial du jury car c'était plus un délire qu'un concept de jeu. Je me souviens du screen de l'époque où l'on voyait un type en slip sur son lit en train de lire un magasine de cul.


Quelle efficacité ! Vous n'avez pas besoin d'un canard bibliothécaire ?

----------


## fx-man

Tite question
Quand le concours de mauvaise foi aura t'il un gagnant ? Et accessoirement, y aura t'il un autre concours du même type ?
1000 mercis

----------


## Velgos

Ca c'était un concours bien moisi...

----------


## Electabs

quel preuve de mauvaise foi  ::ninja:: :wehaveawinner:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pour l'instant les concours ont été un peu mis en Stand By comme vous l'avez remarqué.

A la rentrée, on va recadrer tout ça, reprendre le taureau par là où vous savez, essayez de faire en sorte qu'ils soient plus carrés. Mais les concours sont toujours à l'ordre du jour puisque ça nous fait marrer.

----------


## Velgos

Du photomontage, du photomontage, du photomontage !

----------


## b0b0

Ouais du toshopage !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Par contre, oubliez pas que casque gagne à tous les coups. Sinon c'est de la triche.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ben ouais, c'est bien qu'il ait l'impression d'être doué.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Par contre, oubliez pas que casque gagne à tous les coups. Sinon c'est de la triche.


b0b0 aussi. Mais lui, il triche.

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir un fond d'écran (ou un t-shirt  ::rolleyes:: ) du dessin de Couly où on voit le Doc TB avec un bâton de dynamite entre les mains dire "c'est pas une alim' de merde qui va m'arrêter !"

Je retrouve plus ce putain de dessin  ::|:

----------


## Eradan

Comment fait-on pour accéder aux Couly Strips parus sur le site depuis le changement de version?

Ma signature est-elle hors-charte?

----------


## O.Boulon

Toi et algent allez prendre cher quand elle va le voir.  Je pense qu'on va
 Vous souhaiter d'excellentes vacances.

----------


## Velgos

C'est du détournement d'oeuvre portant l'empreinte de ma personnalité !
HADOPI PROTEGE-MOI !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Comment fait-on pour accéder aux Couly Strips parus sur le site depuis le changement de version?
> 
> Ma signature est-elle hors-charte?



Tssss je sens que t'as 12 points qui vont sauter d'un coup toi.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Quelqu'un se souvient d'un concours de game design paru dans Joystick il y a plusieurs années ?
> Apparemment un projet appelé "Le Monde de Ben" avait été sélectionné par la rédac de l'époque.
> J'ai rencontré le Ben en question ce week-end, j'aurais aimé en savoir plus sur tout ça.


Me semble bien que tu causes du concours organisé par joystick.fr à l'époque où je m'en occupais. Le gagnant recevait une licence d'un moteur 3D français dont j'ai oublié le nom pour réaliser une maquette de son jeu, je crois.
Me souviens plus des détails, j'avoue.
Je pense que les résultats ont été publié sur le mag papier; ça devait être en 2001 ou tout début 2002 puisque le site a fermé me semble-t-il en mars 2002. Bouhou, ça me rend tout chose de repenser à cette fermeture...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ou alors ils ont juste payés pour être embauchés.


Voire pire si c'est Gringo qui a fait passer les auditions ::P:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Me semble bien que tu causes du concours organisé par joystick.fr à l'époque où je m'en occupais. Le gagnant recevait une licence d'un moteur 3D français dont j'ai oublié le nom pour réaliser une maquette de son jeu, je crois.
> Me souviens plus des détails, j'avoue.
> Je pense que les résultats ont été publié sur le mag papier; ça devait être en 2001 ou tout début 2002 puisque le site a fermé me semble-t-il en mars 2002. Bouhou, ça me rend tout chose de repenser à cette fermeture...


Tout à fait. Un de nos lecteurs m'a fait suivre le papelard.

Merci de ta réponse.

----------


## Eradan

> Toi et algent allez prendre cher quand elle va le voir.  Je pense qu'on va
>  Vous souhaiter d'excellentes vacances.


:&#39;(

Et sinon, pour l'autre question? Les COuly strips sont un bon moyen de faire découvrir CPC aux gens, mais si on ne peut accéder qu'au dernier à chaque fois ca reste limité.

----------


## Le_Furet_Noir

A quand un recueil, d'ailleurs ? :P

----------


## Jeckhyl

Qui choisit les pseudos des rédacteurs ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Pourquoi la mascotte de Canard PC est-elle un lapin et non pas un... canard... ::blink:: 

1) Parce que le business plan et la marketing touch de Canard PC tient dans cette contradiction fondamentale amenant le lecteur/chaland dans un état d'amusement/euphorie dépensière complètement débridé qui augmenteront les bénéfices net de la société dans l'unique but d'ouvrir une antenne en chine.

2) On sèche...

3) Va mourir en écoutant le dernier album de Mika.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Parce que Couly préfère les lapins  ::P: .

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Aussi parce que Lapin PC offre légèrement moins de jeux de mots.

----------


## Pelomar

> Qui choisit les pseudos des rédacteurs ?


Ouais ca devient un peu léger cette mode... c'etait marrant au début, mais ca serait bien qu'on revienne a des trucs plus poetique comme "couille de rat".
Surtout que bon, le pseudo c'est quand meme ultra important, bien plus que le texte.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quel texte ????

----------


## Pelomar

> Quelle texte ????


Ca s'appelle le beshcherelle, et c'est super bien pour apprendre la grammaire et d'autres trucs géniaux comme "texte est un mot masculin"

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

masculin ? Ctb!!!

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Ca s'appelle le beshcherelle, et c'est super bien pour apprendre la grammaire et d'autres trucs géniaux comme "texte est un mot masculin"


Oui mais non, le bescherelle ne recèle que de la conjugaison. 

Une autre fois peut-être.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Oui mais non, le bescherelle ne recèle que de la conjugaison.


hmmm....




> Une autre fois peut-être.


hmmm...

----------


## Velgos

C'est marrant, avant d'affirmer un truc et de chambrer je lance toujours une petite recherche google, moi.
Tout le monde ne fait pas ça?

----------


## b0b0

Non

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ca s'appelle le *bashcherelle*, et c'est super bien pour apprendre la grammaire et d'autres trucs géniaux comme "texte est un mot masculin"


C'est un ouvrage qui rassemble les blagues de bashfr et qui les traduits en français correct?  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Velgos

> Non


Si.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est marrant, avant d'affirmer un truc et de chambrer je lance toujours une petite recherche google, moi.
> Tout le monde ne fait pas ça?


 
Non.
Sinon on aurait jamais le plaisir de se reprendre les uns les autres sur des broutilles.

----------


## caribou

Haha le pauvre velgos vous l'avez remballé  ::ninja:: .

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Dis donc caribou, je te trouve un poil aggressif quand tu t'adresses aux gens.

_J'ai l'impression d'avoir vécu ce moment._

----------


## caribou

> Dis donc caribou, je te trouve un poil aggressif quand tu t'adresses aux gens.
> 
> _J'ai l'impression d'avoir vécu ce moment._


Haha, justement non j'observais  ::o: .

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> hmmm....
> http://multimedia.fnac.com/multimedi...2218924408.jpg
> 
> hmmm...


Toutes mes confuses, c'est que le mien date un peu et qu'il ne fait que la conjugaison.

Une autre fois peut-être.

----------


## O.Boulon

Stop.

----------


## Ezechiel

Merci.

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce que vous ferez le test de ce jeu ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Quand tu nous l'achèteras.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Quand tu nous l'achèteras.


 :^_^: .

N'empêche, 20€ neuf, z'ont pas peur les gens.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Est-ce que vous ferez le test de ce jeu ?


Remarque, ça permettrait de bien rôder le système de notation négative.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Limite on organiserais une collecte pour l'offrir à Gringo, qu'il nous ponde un test. Je suis sûr qu'il tripperais bien là-dessus.

Sinon y'a un hors-série prévu cette été ? J'ai pas l'impression que quoique ce soit ait été dit sur le forum ou dans me mag.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Avec la rédac en vacances, il va falloir des cierges taille Ariane V.  ::XD::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Limite on organiserais une collecte pour l'offrir à Gringo, qu'il nous ponde un test. Je suis sûr qu'il tripperais bien là-dessus.


Je proteste. Les tests pourris doivent aller à Z comme biZut.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Est-ce que vous ferez le test de ce jeu ?


grandiose... 

z'ont pas tout compris au principe de "des gros nichons font vendre"  ::mellow::

----------


## Snowman

A mon avis y'a pas que ça qu'ils n'ont pas compris  ::mellow::

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai cru que c'était un screen du dernier Tomb Raider.

La Blizzcon, vous y serez ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ahaha.
Pour voir kuoi ? Retour vers 1998 ?

----------


## R. Daneel Olivaw

Faudrait oser un jour un Hors-Serie *Les pires daubes videoludiques*, genre le guide du non-achat. Y'aurait vraiment matière à rigoler (plus pour les lecteurs que pour les testeurs remarque, c'est comme quand on tue le cochon, tout le monde rigole sauf le cochon).

Limite ça serait plus utile que les 278 guides d'achats dispo sur le net, et puis tout le monde connait les références mais moins les titres issus du coté obscure (et du crack). Et pis qui n'est jamais tombé sur un jeu bradé à 5 € avec une jaquette flashy et à hésité à le prendre en se disant "Vera Jones, Vera Jones... Ça me dit quelque chose pourtant putaing !!"

----------


## Reguen

> Est-ce que vous ferez le test de ce jeu ?


Si CPC lui colle 1/10, il sera encore plus gentil que jeuxvideo.com.  ::mellow:: 

C'est un défi à relever.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Faudrait oser un jour un Hors-Serie *Les pires daubes videoludiques*, genre le guide du non-achat.


Y'a pas un coincoin qui a un blog de ce genre ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Toxic ?

_*s'enfuitencourant*_

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a très longtemps, on m'avait demandé de poster la lettre de motivation ayant entraîné mon embauche chez CPC.
Je l'ai retrouvé sur l'ordinateur de ma reum.

Messieurs, 

Suite à une récente et regrettable décision de justice, je me vois contraint de repenser mon projet professionnel.
Jeune entrepreneur, j’ai au cours des deux dernières années mis en place une chaîne de commerces de proximité qui a connu jusque très récemment un grand succès et permis de redynamiser le tissu économique et sociale d’une ville sinistrée, en l’occurrence Montreuil sous bois (93).
Hélas, une dénonciation calomnieuse a attiré l’attention de la justice sur mes affaires. Je tiens à vous signaler que cela a déjà été le cas en 1997, 1999 et 2001, preuve si il en est que les français n’apprécient guère l’esprit d’entreprise 

Désireux de faire face à ce revers de fortune et d’entamer une nouvelle carrière, je viens vers vous, messieurs, sur les conseils de Benoît Marcassin, Visiteur des Prisons et responsable de l’atelier « La Prose, antidote à la récidive ? » au quartier de sécurité renforcée de la prison de Besançon.
J’ai en effet découvert au cours de ce stage mon goût pour la chose littéraire et, j’aime à le croire, une certaine aptitude pour celle-ci. J’ai d’ailleurs été gratifié du premier prix au concours national de la nouvelle pénitentiaire avec mon conte pour enfants « Bibou et le secret des cervicales ».
Je conjugue aux plaisirs de la plume, un réel intérêt pour les jeux vidéo et l'informatique en Général. J'ai eu la joie de découvrir ce vaste domaine au milieu des années 80 dans le cadre de l'atelier "Juguler la barbarie juvénile par le GFA Basic" initié par le Professeur Simon Goîtreville dans le cadre du centre d’éducation surveillée Jules Vallès (Argenteuil). 

Cette synergie entre passion de l’écriture, passion de l’artisticonuméricorécréatif et sociopathie aiguë fait de moi, j’en suis persuadé, le collaborateur longtemps désiré de votre hebdomadaire. Pourtant il ne s’agit là que de la raison principale qui motiverait mon embauche. En effet, ma longue expérience de la promiscuité sied parfaitement à l’ambiance virile mais chaleureuse d’une rédaction en période de bouclage. De plus bénéficiant du régime de semi-liberté pour les quinze prochains mois, je suis logé, nourri, blanchi par l’état français ce qui me permet d’accepter les rémunérations les plus modestes pour mes collaborations.  

J’ajouterais enfin que mon goût du risque, les compétences acquises tout au long de mon parcours ainsi que mon honnêteté foncière font de moi l’interlocuteur idéal des imprimeurs et des messageries de presse et cela dés la fin de ma période de probation. 

Veuillez recevoir, Messieurs, l’expression de ma potentielle bienveillance 

O.B.

   Numéro D’écrou  22x14-e1980-9310CG

----------


## orime

Splendide.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Surtout la formule de politesse à la fin.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

hahaha  :^_^:

----------


## senor bigote

Je repasse rapidement sur ce forum pour émettre un avis, qui ne sera pas suivit mais je m'en fous.
Ne pourriez vous pas enrichir la page Papier Culture en critiquant chaque quinzaine un ou plusieurs films, livres, et disques (et expériences personnelles comme vous le faites parfois). Et non cet espèce de patchwork court et frustrant, ou vous vantez la plupart du temps des groupes musicaux abscons que vous seuls écoutez en vous disant "qu' est-ce qu'on est pointus, les mecs".

La page culture du magazine mériterait d' être étendue me semble-t-il, surtout lorsqu' Omar Boulon ou Gringo y sévissent. C' est le coin (coin) original et réjouissant du journal, pas incompatible avec les jeux vidéos à l' heure où les médias se croisent de plus en plus (et parfois même s'enculent quand il s' agit de licences de films) 
Certaines rubriques qui doublonnent avec celles déjà présentes dans une revue concurrente pourraient aisément être raccourcies ou dégagées au profit d' un pan plus grand pour les pages culturelles.
Ma requête ne sera pas entendue, et c'est pour cela que je me retire de nouveau, pour toujours, jusqu' à la prochaine fois.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah CPC est un mag de ZeuxVidéos à la base.
Le papier culture c'est un ptit plus sympa, mais bon s'ils doivent commencer à critiquer le dernier film soti en salle ou le dernier Prix Goncourt sur 3 pages, on sort du mags jeux vidéos là...
Y'a déjà un paquet de revues qui teproposent ce genre de critiques.

----------


## senor bigote

> Bah CPC est un mag de ZeuxVidéos à la base.
> Le papier culture c'est un ptit plus sympa, mais bon s'ils doivent commencer à critiquer le dernier film soti en salle ou le dernier Prix Goncourt sur 3 pages, on sort du mags jeux vidéos là...
> Y'a déjà un paquet de revues qui te proposent ce genre de critiques.


Je savais que quelqu'un allait répondre ça mais je suis triste et déçu que ce soit toi, car je t' apprécies énormément et j'ai une estime sincère pour tout ce... Ah non pardon, je ne te connais pas, en fait.
Si tu avais lu tous les mots de ma suggestion, j' avançais que les médias désormais son totalement liés. J' aurais beaucoup aimé une critique du film Iron Man dans les pages culturelles, en parallèle à celle de la version jeu, par exemple.
Et le Goncourt, commenté par Omar Boulon ou Gringo, moi, je suis preneur. (néanmoins ça m' étonnerait qu'ils le lisent)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ils en ont au moins lu un. Qui a même eu droit à une publicité éhontée  ::): .

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Y a très longtemps, on m'avait demandé de poster la lettre de motivation ayant entraîné mon embauche chez CPC.
> Je l'ai retrouvé sur l'ordinateur de ma reum.
> 
> Messieurs, 
> 
> Suite à une récente et regrettable décision de justice, je me vois contraint de repenser mon projet professionnel.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Simplement divin!

Sacrée prise de risque tout de même.

----------


## R. Daneel Olivaw

Vu la gueule de la lettre de motivation je n'ose pas imaginer comment s'est déroulé l'entretien d'embauche. En tout cas chapeau l'artiste !

J'en profite au passage pour poster une légende urbaine circulant sur le net depuis quelques années, un fake à 99% de chances. Certains la connaissent sans doute. Ce seraient les réponses d'un questionnaire d'un gars voulant bosser pour Mac Do (il en faut). Vrai ou faux c'est en tout cas pas mal non plus.

_
1. NOM, PRENOM: Jancqueur, Herve
2. AGE: 28 ans
3. POSITION DEMANDEE ET VOS EXIGENCES: Horizontale le plus souvent possible. Plus sérieusement, n'importe quoi. Si j'avais vraiment la possibilité d'être exigeant, je ne serais pas ici.
4. PRETENTIONS SALARIALES ? 800 KF par an plus des actions de la compagnie payable d'avance. si ce n'est pas possible, faites moi une proposition, nous négocierons.
5. EDUCATION ? Oui.
6. DERNIER EMPLOI OCCUPE ? Cible de prédilection pour un cadre moyen sadique.
7. MONTANT DU DERNIER SALAIRE ? Beaucoup moins que ma valeur réelle.
8. REALISATIONS NOTOIRES (dans le cadre de cet emploi) ? Une incroyable collection de stylos volés, exhibée en ce moment dans mon appartement.
9. RAISONS DU DEPART ? Voir question 6.
10. HORAIRES DE DISPONIBILITE ? N'importe quand.
11. HORAIRES SOUHAITES ? De 13 à 15 heures, lundi, mardi et jeudi.
12. AVEZ-VOUS DES DISPOSITIONS PARTICULIERES ? Oui, on me l'a fait comprendre. Mais elles s'expriment beaucoup mieux dans un environnement plus intime qu'un fast-food.
13. POUVONS -NOUS CONTACTER VOTRE EMPLOYEUR ACTUEL ? Si j'en avais un, je ne serais pas ici.
14. VOTRE CONDITION PHYSIQUE VOUS EMPECHE-T-ELLE DE SOULEVER PLUS DE 20KG ? Ca dépend, 20 Kg de quoi
15. AVEZ-VOUS UNE VOITURE ? Oui. Mais la question est mal formulée. Il faudrait plutôt demander "Avez-vous une voiture en état de rouler ?" La réponse serait sans doute différente mais ce n'est pas la question posée.
16. AVEZ-VOUS DEJA REMPORTE UN CONCOURS OU OBTENU UNE DISTINCTION ? Pas de distinction mais j'ai déjà obtenu deux fois les 3 bons numéros au loto
17. EST-CE QUE VOUS FUMEZ ? Seulement lorsqu'on m'embrasse.
18. QUE SOUHAITEZ-VOUS FAIRE DANS CINQ ANS ? Vivre aux Bahamas avec un Top Model richissime et qui m'adore. A dire vrai, j'aimerais même faire cela dès maintenant si vous avez une solution.
19. CERTIFIEZ -VOUS QUE TOUS LES RENSEIGNEMENTS CI-DESSUS SONT EXACTS ? Non, mais je vous défie de prouver le contraire.
20. QUELLE EST LA MOTIVATION PRINCIPALE DE VOTRE CANDIDATURE J'ai deux versions un peu contradictoires :
1. L'amour des causes justes, l'humanisme et un désir profond d'aider mon prochain a se restaurer ou
2. Un fort endettement_

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pourquoi la mascotte de Canard PC est-elle un lapin et non pas un... canard...


En fait, c'est les deux à la fois.

----------


## johnclaude

J'adore la lettre de motivation de Boulon, et de toute façon Besançon ça déboite (les genoux) et pis c'est tout, na!
Blague à part y a pas de quartier haute sécurité à Besançon malheureusement, c'est une des rares lacunes de cette charmante ville classée au patrimoine mondial de l'Unesco.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ca s'appelle le beshcherelle, et c'est super bien pour apprendre la grammaire et d'autres trucs géniaux comme "texte est un mot masculin"


 :^_^:  :;): 

Le cherchez pas, il a eu 16 de moyenne au bac de français.

----------


## Pelomar

> Le cherchez pas, il a eu 16 de moyenne au bac de français.


Je suis un gros tendu en plus alors me faites pas chier :mecpascredibledutout:

Jolie ta lettre Boulon, je comprend un peu mieux ce que t'avait ecrit dans le Hors-série des métiers du jeu vidéo (enseigner l'amour de son prochain a coup de chaine de vélo, j'avais pas trop entravé sur le coup)

----------


## francou008

Chaines de *moto*. Les chaines de vélo, c'est pour les tapettes.

----------


## Pelomar

> Chaines de *moto*. Les chaines de vélo, c'est pour les tapettes.


Merde, je pensais bien que c'etait ca, mais je trouvais que ca sonnait mal.
Va pour chaine de moto.

----------


## johnclaude

> Chaines de *moto*. Les chaines de vélo, c'est pour les tapettes.


Chez moi on y va à coup de chaines de tronçonneuse: on ne veut pas toucher de choses appartenant à des gens s'habillant avec des vêtement de cuir moulant, parce que ça c'est pour les tapettes ::siffle::

----------


## ElGato

Pourquoi est-ce que la base de données sur les jeux raconte un peu nawak ?
Du genre Singles serait testé par ackboo alors que tout le monde sait que c'était pomme de terre ? 
Vous engageriez pas des intérimaires pour corriger la base de données ?

----------


## Djal

> Pourquoi est-ce que la base de données sur les jeux raconte un peu nawak ?
> Du genre Singles serait testé par ackboo alors que tout le monde sait que c'était pomme de terre ? 
> Vous engageriez pas des intérimaires pour corriger la base de données ?


N'importe quoi c'est ackboo! C'est même dit sur le site. :citoyendoceania:

----------


## NitroG42

> Pourquoi est-ce que la base de données sur les jeux raconte un peu nawak ?
> Du genre Singles serait testé par ackboo alors que tout le monde sait que c'était pomme de terre ? 
> Vous engageriez pas des intérimaires pour corriger la base de données ?


Y a des erreurs dans toute la base de données, mais bon, si c'est Half qui l'a fait, alors, "it's just a feature".

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Lettre de motivation.


J'ose à peine imaginer la réaction de la rédac de CPC à l'époque après lecture de la lettre...

"-Ce type est... euh...
-Taré ?
-Ouais !
-...
-...
- (en choeur) putain il nous le faut !!!"

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Il faudrait aussi que vous joigniez une note explicative pour dire aux buralistes qui ont le bon goût d'avoir ce journal scandaleux dans leurs étals, que c'est un magajine de zeux vidéos... Parce que la moitié des Maisons de la Presse le mette avec les revues sur linux et autres journaux de hackers pendant que l'immonde satan Future Press se tape les têtes de gondoles avec leurs torchons clonés et fades.

Pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui j'ai trouvé le dernier numéro coincé sous une pile de SVM. Je les ai sortis et je les ai mis de façons à cacher joystick.

C'était ma B.A de la journée.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Il faudrait aussi que vous joigniez une note explicative pour dire aux buralistes qui ont le bon goût d'avoir ce journal scandaleux dans leurs étals, que c'est un magajine de zeux vidéos... Parce que la moitié des Maisons de la Presse le mette avec les revues sur linux et autres journaux de hackers pendant que l'immonde satan Future Press se tape les têtes de gondoles avec leurs torchons clonés et fades.
> 
> Pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui j'ai trouvé le dernier numéro coincé sous une pile de SVM. Je les ai sortis et je les ai mis de façons à cacher joystick.
> 
> C'était ma B.A de la journée.


Ca me rappelle l'opération overview, il y a un ou deux ans.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Chaines de *moto*. Les chaines de vélo, c'est pour les tapettes.


C'est surtout qu'un bon coup de chaine de moto, ça fait plus mal, mais pas autant qu'un coup de chaine antivol pour deux roues. Genre, d'un coup bien placé, elle peut vous péter le poignet, ou vous faire assez mal pour vous empêcher de vous servir de votre main pour une semaine ou deux.

----------


## R. Daneel Olivaw

> Il faudrait aussi que vous joigniez une note explicative pour dire aux buralistes qui ont le bon goût d'avoir ce journal scandaleux dans leurs étals, que c'est un magajine de zeux vidéos... Parce que la moitié des Maisons de la Presse le mette avec les revues sur linux et autres journaux de hackers pendant que l'immonde satan Future Press se tape les têtes de gondoles avec leurs torchons clonés et fades.
> 
> Pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui j'ai trouvé le dernier numéro coincé sous une pile de SVM. Je les ai sortis et je les ai mis de façons à cacher joystick.
> 
> C'était ma B.A de la journée.



Et si on mettait Joystick entre TETU et tricot magazine ? ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il faudrait aussi que vous joigniez une note explicative pour dire aux buralistes qui ont le bon goût d'avoir ce journal scandaleux dans leurs étals, que c'est un magajine de zeux vidéos... Parce que la moitié des Maisons de la Presse le mette avec les revues sur linux et autres journaux de hackers pendant que l'immonde satan Future Press se tape les têtes de gondoles avec leurs torchons clonés et fades.
> 
> Pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui j'ai trouvé le dernier numéro coincé sous une pile de SVM. Je les ai sortis et je les ai mis de façons à cacher joystick.
> 
> C'était ma B.A de la journée.


Ah ouais j'aimais bien faire ça aussi du temps où j'achetais en kiosque.
Dommage, j'ai pas réussi à couler Futur...

----------


## tenshu

> Ah ouais j'aimais bien faire ça aussi du temps où j'achetais en kiosque.
> Dommage, j'ai pas réussi à couler Futur...


Je le fait encore quand je peut =)
Ou alors comme avec zoulou on doublait la surface réservée à CPC.

Couler future presse? vous inquiétez pas, si j'en croit les chiffres donnés par la revue qui cote les espaces publicitaires de toute la presse, il le font assez bien tout seul.

----------


## Snowman

> Je le fait encore quand je peut =)
> Ou alors comme avec zoulou on doublait la surface réservée à CPC.
> 
> Couler future presse? vous inquiétez pas, si j'en croit les chiffres donnés par la revue qui cote les espaces publicitaires de toute la presse, il le font assez bien tout seul.


Ils n'ont pas revendu l'écran fantastique et Ciné Live (qui sont passé à 2 doigts de la disparitoin) ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> En fait, c'est les deux à la fois.
> 
> http://ophtasurf.free.fr/illusions/illusion_canard.gif


Ma vie, est fichue  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Allez vous tester l'un des prochains Dance Dance Revolution (X sur PS2, Universe 3 sur 360, ou Hottest Party 2 sur Wii) à l'occasion d'un futur test console ?

Ce serait marrant de lire les impressions de Boulon après 3 heures à bouger partout.  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Lol kikoo kikoo.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Lol kikoo kikoo.


 ::|: 

Par extension : le test des jeux musicaux sortant en Europe autre que Guitar Hero est-il à l'ordre du jour ?

----------


## L'invité

> Par extension : le test des jeux musicaux sortant en Europe autre que Guitar Hero est-il à l'ordre du jour ?


Rock Band?  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Si Canard PC teste un DDR, je me désabonne.

----------


## O.Boulon

Un jeu musical, c'est un jeu où tu fais semblant de faire de la musique. Pas un truc où tu sautilles comme un parachutiste écrasé sur deux lignes à haute tension.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Un jeu musical, c'est un jeu où tu fais semblant de faire de la musique. Pas un truc où tu sautilles comme un parachutiste écrasé sur deux lignes à haute tension.


Bien, troisième correction donc : un rythm game. Qui englobe ET les jeux musicaux ET les jeux rythmiques/danse etc...

Je suis assez précis là ?  ::ninja::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Y a un test de parapa the rapper dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Cool c'est partit en flood !!

Caca !!!  ::rolleyes:: 

...

PIPI !!!!! ::P: 


Et hop une petite suggestion pour pas se faire ban ... Hum hum ...



> Est-ce que vous avez pensé à embaucher un Webmaster ?


Voilà.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Non.


Brisage de rêve. JUMP KICK, IT'S ALL IN THE MIND.

----------


## O.Boulon

IF YOU WANNA KICK ME, YOU GOTTA FIND...
Je suis prêt à sacrifier mon amour à Parappa, rien que pour faire chier Ackbar.

----------


## Pelomar

Si les PDF sortent un jour, quel sera le décalage entre la sortie papier et la sortie numérique ?
Aura t-on droit a une sortie péritel* ?

*trop drole.

----------


## b0b0

Est ce que ça va ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Si les PDF sortent un jour, quel sera le décalage entre la sortie papier et la sortie numérique ?
> Aura t-on droit a une sortie péritel* ?
> 
> *trop drole.


minimum un mois

----------


## Pelomar

> minimum un mois


Disons un mois et demi, ca me va.
Par contre va falloir que tu fasses gaffe a la ponctuation si tu veux pas te prendre des points.
Non mais.

----------


## b0b0

Haha bien fait, qu'elle idée d'aller en australie.

----------


## O.Boulon

Moins 3 pour le rouquin.
Ces minorités qui se croient tout permis...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> minimum un mois


Ce sera inclus pour les abonnés ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Le souci dans le cas présent étant de "mapper" les vrais abonnements des vrais gens aux comptes sitesques (voire forumesques si les deux sections sont gérées de manière autonome). Et quid de la diffusion de ces pdfs pour les abonnés qui se retrouveront partagés sur les réseaux pitopi idoines ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Inclus mais en décalé. En gros, ça éviterais l'archivage de la version papier.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Moins 3 pour le rouquin.
> Ces minorités qui se croient tout permis...


Les roux ne sont pas des gens comme nous ...


Non mais sans déconner, les PDF seront-ils à un tarif identique à la version papier ? + ou - cher ?
Peut-on caresser l'espoir d'obtenir un tarif préférentiel pour les abonnés du site tout en tenant compte du fait que l'inscription au site puisse devenir payante ??

Suis-je clair ?

----------


## Nomad

Heu....dites, je reviens à peine de la page 1, il reste toujours 30 minutes ?

J'peux jouer avec vous à vot'jeu ? ::blink::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Non. Toi tu lis que te gueule.

----------


## Pelomar

> Non mais sans déconner, les PDF seront-ils à un tarif identique à la version papier ? + ou - cher ?
> Peut-on caresser l'espoir d'obtenir un tarif préférentiel pour les abonnés du site tout en tenant compte du fait que l'inscription au site puisse devenir payante ??





> Je ne sais pas encore s'ils seront gratuits ou payants, (je pense que ce sera les deux selon les numéros)


C'est tout ce que l'on sait.
Mais l'enquete continue, et nous n'arreterons pas tant que ces malfaiteurs ne seront pas derriere les verrous.

----------


## Therapy2crew

... vous serez les premiers informés, let the police do the job / their work  ::P: .

C'est vous qui choise ...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

(do the job, non?).

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> ... vous serez les premiers informés, let the police do its work .


"do their work."
"Police" est un pluriel.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> "do their work."
> "Police" est un pluriel.


Ils parlaient de la cité de la peur  ::o: .

----------


## mescalin

Est-ce que c'est mal vu de se moquer des partenaires avec lesquels on bosse ? S'ils le méritent bien entendu ...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Est ce que la critique vous touche (objective ou non) ou vous en secouez-vous carrément les glaouis avec des truelles en formica ? D'une manière générale, une critique bien sentie est-elle capable de vous faire vous remettre en question ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Quand on me critique ça me fout en l'air pour la journée.

----------


## Truhl

Ah, ben dans ce cas...

Monsieur, vous utilisez des mots trop compliqués.

Voilà, je vous laisse vous morfondre.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Quand on me critique ça me fout en l'air pour la journée.


T'as dû avoir une année plutôt difficile...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je te le fais pas dire Jean-Mi.

----------


## Angelina

::cry::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est pour ca que je te soutiens de temps en temps mon brave (enfin ce matin quoi).

----------


## Velgos

Arthur est un grand sensible, c'est ce qui rend ses papiers si délicats mais c'est aussi pourquoi il se cache derrière une technicité parfois de complexe... euh... complexe...
(ah tiens, je ne sais pas comment finir ma phrase)

----------


## Yasko

> Quand on me critique ça me fout en l'air pour la journée.


Tu devrais filer ton truc à Amy Winehouse.
(ça nous permettrait de profiter de son talent un peu plus longtemps)

----------


## Therapy2crew

Est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir un gadget avec le CPC ? Comme des osselets CPC ou un yoyo CPC ?  ::):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Il serait sans aucun doute plus valorisant, pour tout un chacun, d'avoir un Laurent Broomehead de poche à découper soi-même. Perso, dans les débats animés avec les quidams éthylisés rencontrés à Châtelet les mardi soirs, l'exhibition de la petite statuette-trophée fait fugure d'autorité immédiate, et ainsi même d'une victoire assurée pour départager les points de vue, les plus indéfendables soient-ils de prime abord.

----------


## Grimar

Des posters CPC ?

----------


## elkoo

De la gomina usagée de boulon?

----------


## Guest

> De la gomina usagée de boulon?


Toi aussi tu t'étais fait avoir sur ebay ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je me suis fait avoir sur une enchère de fluide corporel de Cyril Drevet comme ça une fois.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Et moi j'attends toujours mes chiens gratuits qui viennent du Bénin pour lesquelles j'ai du payer 2000€ de frais de port  ::(: .

----------


## elkoo

> Toi aussi tu t'étais fait avoir sur ebay ?


Oué, ou alors il met du gel de téctonikeu...

----------


## Graouu

Payez vous des gens pour qui z'écrivent des trucs bien sur vous genre là :

http://www.ciao.fr/Canard_PC__313543 ?

C'est honteux ça madame !!! (même si ça date de 2 ans)

----------


## b0b0

::o:  Pourquoi payer les gens ils ont qu'a écrire ce qu'ils pensent vraiment  :B):  

(ce que je viens de faire)

----------


## Télo

Haha, b0b0 il s'appelle Bertrand. Ou pas.

----------


## Largeman

Qu'est-ce que signifie le mot "temporaire" dans votre esprit ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Présent de manière non permanente.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, et par rapport à l'univers, une charte durant 4000 ans resterait une charte temporaire.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Qu'est-ce que signifie le mot "temporaire" dans votre esprit ?


A mon humble avis ça signifie_ "non définitive, on peut toujours ajouter de nouveaux délits (avec châtiment rétroactif) si vous nous chauffez trop"_.

Le but étant de s'assurer que nous vivons bien dans la crainte permanente des dieux.

----------


## b0b0

Boulon tu as des pieds égyptiens ou grecs ?

Hého ça a je cherche des questions intéressantes moi :fan2:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mais mais mais qui va écrire des news maintenant que Rabot est lâchement parti en vacances ?

*esclavagiste*

----------


## jofission

On s'en fout ya plus personne sur le net à partir d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Kami93

> Boulon tu as des pieds égyptiens ou grecs ?
> 
> Hého ça a je cherche des questions intéressantes moi :fan2:


Je parie 10£ sur pieds egyptiens  et immondes.

----------


## b0b0

> Je parie 10£ sur pieds egyptiens  et immondes.


Ouais mais on saura pas, parceque tout le monde s'en tape de mes questions : pleure:


L'autre fois je demande si ça va et pas une réponse.

----------


## jakbonhom

Est-ce que vous avez besoin d'un interprète pour Leipzig?
Je prends pas beaucoup de place: une couverture au pied du lit de Gringo me suffit et je peux me nourrir pendant une durée indéfinie de cacahuètes et de bière(s).

----------


## Télo

Quid des news pendant les vacances du sieur Rabot?

----------


## Nyrius

Si je m'abonne et commande un tapis de souris pour mon anniversaire je peux l'avoir dédicacé par la rédac ?  ::):  :;):  ::rolleyes::  :fantasme:

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais, si tu promets que t'arrêtes de poster sur ce forum après.  ::):

----------


## Nyrius

> Ouais, si tu promets que t'arrêtes de poster sur ce forum après.


Il est gentil... ::):  ::|: 
Et si je m'applique a ma rédaction ?  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

Nan c'est bon t'as fait déjà beaucoup de progrès c'est bien.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ou alors c'est toi qui régresse.

----------


## Nyrius

> Nan c'est bon t'as fait déjà beaucoup de progrès c'est bien.


Merci papa.  ::o: 

Oui , on m'offre un abonnement pour mon anniversaire . 
Enfin si je peux avoir mon tapis gribouiller, je serait très heureux.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## El Gringo

C'est jouable.

----------


## Nyrius

Ok, merci Gringo.

C'est combien le tapis ? (fdpin)

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu cherches.
Et on poursuit sur autre chose.

----------


## Nyrius

D'accord, 
(15,20€ fdpin)

Je suis content mon abonnement va permettre a Boulon de s'acheter des donuts .  ::P:

----------


## Goji

Le bonheur des uns fait le malheur des autres.

----------


## Nouki

Moi je m'en fous des gribouillis, ce que je veux c'est un poste d'homme à tout faire à la rédac'.

Je vous poste mon CV : 

- Bac +5 machine à café.
- Techniques japonaise de balayage (possible exécution avec un aspirateur).
- Ramène des Donuts en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour dire Doooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonuts.
- Expert négociateur de prix chez Quick.
- Parle le Yupik couramment.
- Apprenti Punching Ball.
- Compétences approuvées en humour redondant.
- [ () /\/\ |° 3 7 3 |\| [ 3   3 |\|  |_ 3 3 7  5 |° /-\ [ |<.
- Et j'en passe...

Note : je suis payable en mouchoirs usagés.

----------


## Guest

Oublie pas de dire que t'es payable en mouchoirs usagés.

----------


## Nouki

> Oublie pas de dire que t'es payable en mouchoirs usagés.


ah ouai ouai ouai, merci, j'edith Piaf.

----------


## Nyrius

Tu a oublier de dire, que tu pouvais rapporter des donuts plus vite que l'éclair . 

c'est primordiale  ::):

----------


## Nouki

> Tu a oublier de dire, que tu pouvais rapporter des donuts plus vite que l'éclair . 
> 
> c'est primordiale


attend je staylise un peu et ça rentre.

----------


## oldstyle

Je me demandais, comme ça, en passant, si vous aviez constaté une évolution dans la pratique de votre métier de journaliste vidéoludique dans vos rapports avec l'industrie du même nom. Comme il paraît que les jeux vidéos génèrent un chiffre d'affaire ayant dépassé celui du cinéma, cela change-t-il la donne ? Genre : avant-première triée sur le volet, attachée de presse prout-prout, petits fours, interviews langue-de-bois, mecs qui se la pête injoignable ?
Ou alors ça reste encore bon enfant et branquignol pour l'instant ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ou alors ça reste encore bon enfant et branquignol pour l'instant ?


Paraît que ça ne l'a jamais été.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Oublie pas de dire que t'es payable en mouchoirs usagés.


 ::P: 
... for comic relief ...




> Genre : avant-première triée sur le volet, attachée de presse *prout-prout*, petits fours, interviews langue-de-bois, mecs qui se la pête injoignable ?


Prout-prout ! prout-prout ! Ha ha ha ha  :^_^:  !!
...
 ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Qu'en est-il du nouveau site ? Sera-t-il prêt pour la rentrée des classes ?

----------


## Nyrius

> Qu'en est-il du nouveau site ? Sera-t-il prêt pour la rentrée des classes ?


Oui, rentrée des classes .... 2009.

Tu connais la productivité de Half quand meme . ::o:

----------


## Goji

On va encore changer de site  ::blink:: 
Genre lifting brésilien, moins de poil et bonnet façon Bridgida, parfum de rose sous les aisselles et kleenex double épaisseur, ou façon range ta chambre, coup de balai et anti-mite ?

----------


## Yasko

Est-ce que Sam est à l'IDF de San Francisco ? (histoire d'avoir de la news bien croustillante comme à Shanghai).

----------


## Velgos

A quand un Canard Console?

----------


## Yasko

Ban !

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ban !


Ouais. Y a un topic dédié à ce sacrilège... 

Sinon, à quand une présentation officielle du nouveau newser hardware? Dites donc, la partie matos est en train de prendre de plus en plus d'importance chez CPC: arrivée de Doc, investissement dans un labo de fou, recrutement d'un newser HW....  ::wub:: 

D'ailleurs ce serait chouette que Casque se fende d'un communiqué pour expliquer les nouveaux objectifs de CPC dans le domaine du test et news HW, histoire d'avoir une idée du projet machiavélique qui sous tend tout ça.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le projet machiavélique ? Bientôt les PCs de jeux _Canard PC_ pour concurrencer _Alienware_.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Fishbone n'était pas sensé remplacer Arthur Rabot pendant ses vacances ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Qui ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Fishbone n'était pas sensé remplacer Arthur Rabot pendant ses vacances ?


Il l'a remplacé. Le temps d'une news (et encore).

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ouais, j'avais mal lu.  ::siffle::

----------


## Guest

> Qui ?


Bah Arthur Rabot, tu sais, le mec qui... Ah oups.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Le projet machiavélique ? Bientôt les PCs de jeux _Canard PC_ pour concurrencer _Alienware_.


En même temps, à l'époque de Joy, y avait eu des PD* Joy si je me souviens bien. Je me souviens plus qui était le partenaire de Joystick pour la distribution mais c'était des configs intéressantes.
Tout ça pour dire que ce serait pas quelque chose d'impensable une machine CpcC, et diablement plus funky !!  :;): 

Edit: Oups des PC*
Ca ma fait rigoler cette faute de frappe  ::ninja::  Je peux la laisser ?  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Jeckhyl

D'ailleurs je ne serais pas étonné qu'au prochain sondage, au lieu de trois malheureux jeux, les tirés au sort ne gagnent une config complète montée par Teraboule (et livrée à domicile par Thréanor).

----------


## Guest

Ouais et Thréanor viendrait chez toi à dos de Boulon, pendant que Gringo suivrait la paire avec un éventail en soutien.

----------


## BLEC

> En même temps, à l'époque de Joy, y avait eu des PD* Joy si je me souviens bien. Je me souviens plus qui était le partenaire de Joystick pour la distribution mais c'était des configs intéressantes.
> Tout ça pour dire que ce serait pas quelque chose d'impensable une machine CpcC, et diablement plus funky !! 
> 
> Edit: Oups des PC*
> Ca ma fait rigoler cette faute de frappe  Je peux la laisser ? h34r:


des P(D)Cs de marque Continental, si mes souvenirs sont bons.

----------


## Ezechiel

> En même temps, à l'époque de Joy, y avait eu des PD* Joy si je me souviens bien. Je me souviens plus qui était le partenaire de Joystick pour la distribution mais c'était des configs intéressantes.
> Tout ça pour dire que ce serait pas quelque chose d'impensable une machine CpcC, et diablement plus funky !!


C'est vrai ça! Pourquoi pas un deal avec materiel.net pour des configs CPC sur leur site? ça ferait de la pub dans les deux sens... Remarquez peut être que ça poserait des problèmes en terme d'indépendance, mais chuis sur que c'est jouable pour que tout le monde s'y retrouve et reste fidèle à sa philosophie.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je ne vois pas où est le problème de l'indépendance. Mat.net fourni déjà quasiment tous ce qui est testé dans la partie hardware.

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouaip. Je sais pas, je sais que les gars de CPC sont attentifs sur ce point. 

Mais ouais ce serait classe une zone "les configs de canards" sur materiel.net où on retrouve les 3 configs de CPC telles quelles. Tout le monde serait content.

----------


## Velgos

Une fois j'ai acheté la config "joystick" a Leclcerc je crois, enfin un grand distributeur qui était leur partenaire.
Bon. C'était pas moisi mais c'était pas non plus top top pour le prix.
M'enfin c'était à la fin d'une certaine période, je ne sais pas trop qui décidait quoi.

----------


## Brocoli Man

C'est moi qui ai halluciné ou Doc teraboule est passé sur france info ce matin ?
CPC serait il en train de devenir un magazine crédible pour les autres journaleux ? Tout mon monde s'effondre !?!

----------


## Therapy2crew

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=28317

Et voilà !
Tu n'as pas halluciné, tant mieux ! Par contre ton monde s'effondre ...

----------


## J-D

Pour le prochain numéro du canard, on aura droit à un reportage sur la Games Convention de Leipzig. 
Je ne vous ferais pas l'insulte de vous demander le contenu dudit reportage, j'aimerai juste savoir:

Qui sont les heureux élus à s'être déplacés? 
Lien: Leipzig charmante bourgade de l'ex-RDA.

J'espère que ce post ne contrevient pas à l'article  L.225-10-1 du code pénal ni à la sainte charte temporaire édicté par le méchant et cruel O.boulon.

Dans l'hypothèse où cela fusse le cas veuillez ne pas transmettre mes coordonnées au Bundesverwaltungsgericht de Leipzig. Un simple ban suffira ::unsure:: .(ou pas pour le ban...)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ton lien ne renvoie qu'à des minettes plus ou moins sexy. J'espérais des entrailles de pc, des cartes overclockées, des vidéos HD du démineur de la prochaine version de Windows... Ça mérite le ban.

----------


## NitroG42

Pourquoi Gringo n'accepte pas ma requête d'ami  ::cry::  ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Il t'aime pas. Et moi non plus d'abord.
COmme Threanor te méprise, il ne te répondra même pas et fera comme si tu n'avais jamais existé.

----------


## NitroG42

> Il t'aime pas. Et moi non plus d'abord.
> COmme Threanor te méprise, il ne te répondra même pas et fera comme si tu n'avais jamais existé.


M'en fiche, il me reste half, nananère !

Oh non....

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Tente avec Oni². Il joue sa biatche sans amour propre pour battre B0b0 en terme de longueur pénienne de kikoopotes.

----------


## El Gringo

Personne y parle en mon nom, sinon personne il outrepasse ses prerogatives.

----------


## NitroG42

> Personne y parle en mon nom, sinon personne il outrepasse ses prerogatives.


Alors tu m'aimes en fait  ::o:  ?

----------


## Velgos

> Tente avec Oni². Il joue sa biatche sans amour propre pour battre B0b0 en terme de longueur pénienne de kikoopotes.


Houuuuuu il est jaloux !!!

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je ne suis pas jaloux. Mais je ne suis pas non plus prêt à devenir pote avec les bots yahoo et google.

----------


## Guest

> Je ne suis pas jaloux. Mais je ne suis pas non plus prêt à devenir pote avec les bots yahoo et google.


Moi si, tant que ça m'apporte du référencement...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Je ne suis pas jaloux. Mais je ne suis pas non plus prêt à devenir pote avec les bots yahoo et google.


Pourtant tu bosses pas dans le milieu du commerce en informatique ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Si si, on vend des hommes scratchs pour attacher les fils d'alimentation. D'ailleurs, je t'ai stafféé pour la semaine prochaine. Alors tu me feras le plaisir de frotter tes poils de dos avec une peau de chat.

----------


## Jolaventur

Sacred 2 sort quand?

----------


## Guest

> Sacred 2 sort quand?


http://www.google.fr/search?q=sacred...ient=firefox-a

T'as la réponse là.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Je sais jamais  le kebab il faut le prendre en baguette ? Paind rond ? Frite à part ?

----------


## Murne

> Mais ouais ce serait classe une zone "les configs de canards" sur materiel.net où on retrouve les 3 configs de CPC telles quelles. Tout le monde serait content.


Le problème ça serait que les prix s'envoleraient, vu que dans le mag' on indique les prix composant par composant, avc la machine à monter toi même. Et acheter la même config', tout montée, je pense que le prix sera nettement plus élevé.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> C'est vrai ça! Pourquoi pas un deal avec materiel.net pour des configs CPC sur leur site? ça ferait de la pub dans les deux sens... Remarquez peut être que ça poserait des problèmes en terme d'indépendance, mais chuis sur que c'est jouable pour que tout le monde s'y retrouve et reste fidèle à sa philosophie.



moi j'veux bien une config cpc mais si c'est un mac.

et a quand canardMac?

----------


## Guest

> moi j'veux bien une config cpc mais si c'est un mac.
> 
> et a quand canardMac?


Pour parler de quoi ?

----------


## gripoil

> Pour parler de quoi ?


J'ai lu sur un site ... j'sais plus lequel, un des trucs de merde où je tombe parfois en cherchant des trucs qui n'ont rien a voire.

"Le mac pro est une machine puissante, mais ce n'est pas pour autant une machine de jeu[...]"

Et la suite parlait de la carte graphique par defaut qui posait problème pour jouer. Mwahahah. Et peut être le fait que ce soit un mac aussi non ?
Hmmm pardon.

Sinon les configs cpc a mon avis ça risque d'être un truc  embettant.
Et puis materiel.net c'est pas que pour les lecteurs de CPC, j'imagine un peu le côté un peu ... sectaire ... que ça donnerait.
Apres une configuration materiel.net avec des trucs marqués "Y'a bon matos" ou quelque chose comme ça, plus discret disons, me parait plus... moins ... compromettant.

----------


## ducon

Essaie de jouer sur une machine dédiée à certains types précis de calculs scientifiques.  ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tu veux dire, une PS3 ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Une question me hante ; pourquoi la mascotte de *Canard*PC est-elle un lapin ? 
Chuis sûr qu'on ne va pas me répondre pour entretenir une sorte de mythe  :B):

----------


## alx

Parce que le pingouin, ça avait déjà été fait.

----------


## Angelina

Parcequé ya pas de produit d'hygiène des toilettes qui s'appellerio LapinWC...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## b0b0

> Il t'aime pas. Et moi non plus d'abord.
> COmme Threanor te méprise, il ne te répondra même pas et fera comme si tu n'avais jamais existé.


 :B):  moi il m'aime

----------


## Doc TB

Ah viens pas flooder ici toi ! c'est deja assez le dawa comme ça

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je sais jamais  le kebab il faut le prendre en baguette ? Paind rond ? Frite à part ?


Galette (= crêpe). Moins bourratif, plus de contenu. Sans frites. Si ton cuistôt ressemble à celui qui fait des kebabs à côté de chez moi, inutile de rajouter du sel, normalement il a du faire tomber de grosses gouttes de sueur sur la viande.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Galette (= crêpe).


Gast  ::mellow::

----------


## ducon

Oui, on appelle crêpe au sarrasin dans le Finistère, ce qu'ailleurs on appelle galette.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Non, c'est pas la même chose. La crêpe au sarrasin de Basse-Bretagne n'a pas du tout la même pâte que la galette de blé noir de Haute-Bretagne (l'une a du froment en plus du sarrasin, l'autre pas) Y'a une ligne de démarcation assez nette entre les deux, à tel point que je ne connais qu'une crêperie qui sert _les deux_.

----------


## Jeckhyl

On parle pas de crêperies, on parle de kebabs là  ::): .

----------


## Ash_Crow

L'équation "Galette = crêpe" reste choquante.  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pas l'endroit.

----------


## mescalin

On apelle pas ça "chawarma" quand c'est dans une galette et "kebab" quand c'est dans un pain ?

Et sinon, dans le prochain numéro, y aura vos photos de vacance ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, même si y en a avec Batman tellement salé qu'on sait pas si elle passeront.

----------


## Pelomar

C'est pour quand les PDF ? :s'acharne:

----------


## Tromzy

Tiens, une question inédite : pourquoi la mascotte de CanardPC est un lapin et pas une girafe, en toute logique ?

----------


## mescalin

> Ouais, même si y en a avec Batman tellement salé qu'on sait pas si elle passeront.


Wouhou ! joie, bonheur !  ::lol::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il est prévu pour quand le prochain numéro ?
Car la GC s'est terminée le 25 août, date estimée par mes soins de remise à l'imprimeur.
Le bouclage s'est fait là-bas ? Les pauvres, si c'est le cas.

PS : Je ne plains pas la rédac mais ceux qui ont du les supporter pendant le bouclage.  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

T'es un putain de malade.
Consulte vite, j'ai pas envie de te voir débarquer à la rédac avec un couteau de boucher parce qu'on est devenu ta grande obsession.

----------


## Goji

Je veux mon nouveau Canard PC, et ce avant vendredi, sinon je fais un caca nerveux sur la paillasse de la rédaction. 
Et je ne parle pas d'El Gringo.

EDIT : Mama Mia, Boulon répond avant les questions !

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Il est prévu pour quand le prochain numéro ?
> Car la GC s'est terminée le 25 août, date estimée par mes soins de remise à l'imprimeur.


Faudrait déja que Gringo arrive à rentrer de Leipzig.
Parce que bon, ils te laissent rentrer facilement là bas, mais c'est pas dit que t'aies le droit de repartir après.  ::mellow::  Un peu comme Vesoul.

----------


## mescalin

Est-ce que vous êtes obligés de trouver des titres au bouclage, vu que ceux proposés par certains rédacs sont tout nuls ?

Et si on vous en trouve, on est payé combien au signe ? ou à l'heure ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Et si on vous en trouve, on est payé combien au signe ? ou à l'heure ?


on est payé que dale... 
Enfin j'espère...

----------


## NitroG42

> Est-ce que vous êtes obligés de trouver des titres au bouclage, vu que ceux proposés par certains rédacs sont tout nuls ?
> 
> Et si on vous en trouve, on est payé combien au signe ? ou à l'heure ?


On est payé comme ca :

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Avec des lithographies XIXème originales ? Je veux la mienne!

----------


## mescalin

Avec des dessins ?

edit : owned, décidemment c'est pas ma journée !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Avec des dessins ?
> 
> edit : owned, décidemment c'est pas ma journée !


Avec des chaussures moches en forme de personnage habillé comme au XIXe siècle?

----------


## Nouki

> Tiens, une question inédite : pourquoi la mascotte de CanardPC est un lapin et pas une girafe, en toute logique ?


Parce que le lapin a été suggéré par un lecteur, alors que la girafe, personne n'y a pensé !

Et pis heureusement qu'on a pas eu de girafe, ça aurait pris trop de place..  ::rolleyes:: 

(Source : wikipédia)

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Parce que le lapin a été suggéré par un lecteur, alors que la girafe, personne n'y a pensé !
> 
> Et pis heureusement qu'on a pas eu de girafe, ça aurait pris trop de place.. 
> 
> (Source : wikipédia)


et une pomme? c'est chouette comme logo la pomme.
:mecpaslourd:

----------


## Nouki

> et une pomme? c'est chouette comme logo la pomme.
> :mecpaslourd:


Oulala, non mais on va pas se mettre à promouvoir apple !  ::o:  Ban !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous êtes revenu en Laguna de Leipzig ?

----------


## El Gringo

Oh que non, les flics Allemands m'ont obligé à la reconduire jusqu'à la bande d'arrêt d'urgence, mais je ne serais pas allé plus loin même avec un flingue sur la tempe de Boulon. On a pris une bonne vieille Golf ensuite, et c'est plutôt rassurant de ne pas avoir l'impression de conduire un airbus, en fait.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Oh que non, les flics Allemands m'ont obligé à la reconduire jusqu'à la bande d'arrêt d'urgence, mais je ne serais pas allé plus loin même avec un flingue sur la tempe de Boulon. On a pris une bonne vieille Golf ensuite, et c'est plutôt rassurant de ne pas avoir l'impression de conduire un airbus, en fait.


Oui mais un Airbus c'est classe.
Fallait prendre une Audi ou une Mercedes les teutons auraient été bien en peine de reconnaitre les Frensouzes en vadrouille.

----------


## El Gringo

> Fallait prendre une Audi ou une Mercedes les teutons auraient été bien en peine de reconnaitre les Frensouzes en vadrouille.


Quand les gens sont malins ils regardent la plaque...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> T'es un putain de malade.
> Consulte vite, j'ai pas envie de te voir débarquer à la rédac avec un couteau de boucher parce qu'on est devenu ta grande obsession.


"Ils" me les ont déjà tous enlevés. Il ne me reste que des cures-dents?
Ça ira ?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan, j'ai pas envie de bouffer un quick & toast piégé.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ca sent le vécu.

----------


## mescalin

Une fois j'ai trouvé une mouche dans la sauce de mon giant.

----------


## Nyrius

demain , je monte a paris je passerais surement en pèlerinage .

on peut sonner a l'interphone (avec une boite de donuts ou pas) pour avoir son mag dédicacer ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Velgos

Reste En Pieces.

----------


## El Gringo

> demain , je monte a paris je passerais surement en pèlerinage .
> 
> on peut sonner a l'interphone (avec une boite de donuts ou pas) pour avoir son mag dédicacer ?


Nan surtout pas en ce moment, on est à la bourre c'est le rush du bouclage avec plusieurs jours de retard...

----------


## O.Boulon

Nyrius, n'essaye même pas d'approcher.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Nyrius, n'essaye même pas d'approcher.





> Nan surtout pas en ce moment, on est à la bourre c'est le rush du bouclage avec plusieurs jours de retard...


A ta place Nyrius, je ferais ce qu'ils disent sans poser de questions.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Vas-y Nyrius, c'est juste qu'ils sont timides.

:sadique:

----------


## jakbonhom

Est-ce que vous avez au moins été au Burger King de Leipzig?
Et si je me réabonne cette semaine, est-ce que je recevrai le prochain numéro ou seulement celui d'après?

----------


## Pelomar

> Nyrius, n'essaye même pas d'approcher.


Ca sent le remake de "Assaut sur le central 13"  ::o: 




> Est-ce que vous avez au moins été au Burger King de Leipzig?


Qu'est ce que vous avez avec les burgers kings ?
Je trouve ca degeulasse perso.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Qu'est ce que vous avez avec les burgers kings ?
> Je trouve ca degeulasse perso.


Ne dis pas de mal du Très Saint Burger King malheureux ? 
Veux tu finir foudroyé par le Grand Whooper ?  ::mellow:: 

Et en plus tu dis ça parce que t'es jaloux, si t'en avais un à ta porte tu délaisserais le kebab pour toujours.

----------


## Goji

Le burgers pas maison c'est dégueu de toutes façons.
Est-ce que jamais parfois quelqu'un se colle à la cuisine pour préparer une p'tite bouffe à la rédac ? si mes souvenirs ne sont pas trop bouffis vous avez accès à une sorte de cuisine, ce serait vraiment dommage…

----------


## Pelomar

> Ne dis pas de mal du Très Saint Burger King malheureux ? 
> Veux tu finir foudroyé par le Grand Whooper ? 
> 
> Et en plus tu dis ça parce que t'es jaloux, si t'en avais un à ta porte tu délaisserais le kebab pour toujours.


Bah a ma porte j'ai un MacDo, un kebab, un KFC, un Burger King, un Hungry's Jack et un Subway ( :B): ) sans oublier le fish and chips du coin et désolé mais le double whooper d'Hungry Jack's défonce allegrement Burger King.

Enfin j'avoue avoir une preference pour Subway mais bon.

----------


## ElGato

> Qu'est ce que vous avez avec les burgers kings ?
> Je trouve ca degeulasse perso.


La nostalgie, l'herbe qui est toujours plus verte ailleurs...

En pratique, je confirme que c'est dégueulasse comme un McDo ou un Quick, ni plus ni moins.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous êtes deux jolis imbéciles.
On en a bouffé tous les jours et c'est rudement bon, même si je préfère le Big King XXL au Triple Whooper.

----------


## Pelomar

> Vous êtes deux jolis imbéciles.
> On en a bouffé tous les jours et c'est rudement bon, même si je préfère le Big King XXL au Triple Whooper.


Vous etes quelques (oui je sais pas combien vous etiez a Leipzing) beaux crétins.
J'y ai bouffé trois fois par semaine pendant un mois et c'est rudement dégeulasse, meme si je prefere le MacDo pour son big mac qui est vraiment une arnaque. J'en conclus donc que vous etes vraiment tres bete, parce que je sais que j'ai raison.
Donc vous avez tort.

:discussionquinemenenullepart:

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Vous en avez profité pour visiter un peu Leipzig ? C'est joli comme ville ?

----------


## b0b0

> Vous en avez profité pour visiter un peu Leipzig ? C'est joli comme ville ?


non.

----------


## Guest

> Vous en avez profité pour visiter un peu Leipzig ? C'est joli comme ville ?


Bah c'est mortel Leipzig, y a des rues et tout.

----------


## b0b0

> Bah c'est mortel Leipzig, y a des rues et tout.


Non là tu confonds avec bordeaux

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Bah a ma porte j'ai un MacDo, un kebab, un KFC, un Burger King, un Hungry's Jack et un Subway () sans oublier le fish and chips du coin et désolé mais le double whooper d'Hungry Jack's défonce allegrement Burger King.
> 
> Enfin j'avoue avoir une preference pour Subway mais bon.


Les singes en kimono ne sont pas aptes à donner un avis sur la gastronomie.
Le burger king c'est vraiment vraiment très bon.
Surtout quand on prend tous les suppléments fromage-bacon et qu'on peut même plus mordre dans le burger. 
Eux au moins ils utilisent de la vraie viande grillée et pas de la semelle de chaussure reconstituée. Après Hungry's Jack je sais pas.

En plus à Leipzig c'est sûrement une des nourritures les plus fines que l'on puisse trouver. :B):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Est ce que vous pensez mettre un jour en vente des objets que vous avez touchés, frottés, voire carrément souillés, pour vos fans ?

Si oui, quel ordre de prix ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bah a ma porte j'ai un MacDo, un kebab, un KFC, un Burger King, un Hungry's Jack et un Subway () sans oublier le fish and chips du coin et désolé mais le double whooper d'Hungry Jack's défonce allegrement Burger King.
> 
> Enfin j'avoue avoir une preference pour Subway mais bon.


Arrêtez immédiatement ou j'invoque Jean-Pierre Coffe.

----------


## Pelomar

> Les singes en kimono ne sont pas aptes à donner un avis sur la* gastronomie*.


Ah ok, en fait c'est juste qu'on joue pas vraiment dans la meme categorie.

----------


## ElGato

> Vous êtes deux jolis imbéciles.
> On en a bouffé tous les jours et c'est rudement bon, même si je préfère le Big King XXL au Triple Whooper.


J'aime pas du tout la pub mensongère de Burger King qui est encore pire que celle de McDo et Quick et ça, ça me débecte.

T'as vu la gueule du (double, triple) Whooper par rapport à la photo ?

----------


## ElGato

Question: ç'a parlé de Rage à Leipzig, enfin plus que le trailer HD qui tourne un peu partout ? Si oui, ça semblait comment ?


Et c'est quoi le jeu qui vous a le plus impressionné ? Boulon évoquait Cities Unlimited...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je crois que tu auras ces réponses dans le n° 176.  ::siffle::

----------


## brethil

> Non là tu confonds avec bordeaux


Bordeaux, y'a qu'une rue qu'ils ont copié-collé partout. En plus ils appellent ça des barrières, alors bon.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Alors Nyrius s'excuse il voulait pas vous déranger, il effectuait juste un pèlerinage.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il a gagné un joli sous-titre personnalisé  ::P: .

Peut-être (je ne m'avance pas, et en plus je m'en fous royalement, les Hautes-Alpes c'est trop loin,  et, honnêtement, en fait j'en ai rien à cirer de voir vos gueules) qu'à défaut de virer les innoportuns régulièrement (ce qui doit faire monter et votre tension et la leur) pourriez-vous fixer une après-midi portes ouvertes genre tous les six mois, hors période de bouclage. Certaines personnes pourraient vous témoigner leur passion à grands coups de baisers baveux.

Moi personne vient me voir, alors que je suis sûr que je suis plus sexy que Gringo.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon je ne ferais pas l'affront de reposter ce qui a été effacé...
Quoique....


Jeckhyl pue!

----------


## Ezechiel

> Jeckhyl pue!


ça c'est vrai  ::mellow::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je pues pas, c'est le doux parfum de mes sabots hauts-alpins.

Si tu répètes ça je vais me plaindre à la rédac, tu vas voir ce que tu vas voir.

(en plus j'ai pas de lecteur MP3 et il paraît qu'on t'en lance gracieusement dans ces cas là).

----------


## O.Boulon

> Pourriez-vous fixer une après-midi portes ouvertes genre tous les six mois, hors période de bouclage.


Pour l'instant, non.
1) On introduira personne dans les locaux de gandi en leur absence.
2) On ne fait pas une porte ouverte dans une rédaction bourrée de trucs à voler depuis le matos en passant par les jeux à sortir dans 6 mois.
3) On se déplace dans les grandes conventions (salon du jv de montreuil, japan expo).

Après l'idée d'une Canard Con, ça me plairait bien, avec présentations de nouveaux jeux, animations, mise à mort des membres les plus chiants du forum... Mais ça demande du temps et des moyens.

On verra un jour.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

CanardCon: avec un stand "Hordes" présenté par Half  ::love::

----------


## El Gringo

> une Canard Con, ça me plairait bien, avec présentations de nouveaux jeux, animations...


Tu es un bonimenteur-né, je connais quelques studios qui pourraient être intéressés tu sais. Quelques supermarchés aussi...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon, pourquoi y'a pas eu de HS cette été ? 
Ca manquait sur la plage, c'était très pratique pour cacher une éréction impromptue.

----------


## El Gringo

Parce qu'on avait un an de sommeil à rattraper.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous les méritiez pas en plus.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

En plus on les lit pas, y a pas assez d'images. Ou alors c'est des photos de ventilos et de carte mère, y a rien de marrant là dedans.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Pourquoi ne pas vendre de petites statuettes à votre éfigie, devant lesquelles nous pourrions brûler des cierges (ou des voitures pour les plus riches et/ou rebelles) ou sacrifier de petits animaux de race diverse ? Ca permettrait à certain de se sentir plus proche de vous, sans pour autant que vous les sentiez trop proche.

----------


## O.Boulon

Depuis la sortie du désert, on flippe un peu trop de Yahvé.

----------


## Sylvine

> Pourquoi ne pas vendre de petites statuettes à votre éfigie, devant lesquelles nous pourrions brûler des cierges (ou des voitures pour les plus riches et/ou rebelles) ou sacrifier de petits animaux de race diverse ? Ca permettrait à certain de se sentir plus proche de vous, sans pour autant que vous les sentiez trop proche.


 Ou mieux, du déo Canard PC!

:runningagàlamode:

----------


## Ezechiel

> des photos de ventilos et de carte mère,.


ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah veuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuux  ::wub::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ou mieux, du déo Canard PC!
> 
> :runningagàlamode:


Je sais pas faire ça.
Par contre, je maîtrise la Pâte à Sel, du coup, je pourrai quitter mon taf et devenir le fournisseur officiel de "_petite statuette en pâte à sel de membres de la rédac_".
Ensuite, j'achèterai une usine en Chine, et j'agrandirait mon activité: politiques, comiques, membres célèbres du forum...

Non, c'est une bonne idée les petites statuettes. Et on peut les vendre sur les plages à la sauvette, ou le long des autoroutes.

----------


## Nouki

> ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah veuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuux


Cadeau

----------


## Pelomar

> Pourquoi ne pas vendre de petites statuettes à votre éfigie, devant lesquelles nous pourrions brûler des cierges (ou des voitures pour les plus riches et/ou rebelles) ou sacrifier de petits animaux de race diverse ? Ca permettrait à certain de se sentir plus proche de vous, sans pour autant que vous les sentiez trop proche.


J'ai une idée de folie : si vous mettiez les mags sur PDF pour les membres qui, de par leur eloignement de la mere patrie, ne peuvent pas le recevoir en version PQ ?
C'est pas enorme comme idée ca ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu devrais les avoir à l'usure aux environs de 2025 je pense.

----------


## El Gringo

Tiens la signature de Pelomar m'a donné envie d'aller voir la page du mag', et du coup j'ai une question aux lecteurs :
Qui est le con qui a écrit "Répondant au nom de Canardplus.com, le site du magazine est un site à news dans le monde du jeu vidéo. Mais on y trouve aussi un forum. Le mécano du site se surnomme Half." ?
Histoire qu'on ne l'embauche jamais, si possible... (Et si ce n'est pas déjà fait...)

----------


## alx

> Qui est le con qui a écrit "Répondant au nom de Canardplus.com, le site du magazine est un site à news dans le monde du jeu vidéo. Mais on y trouve aussi un forum. Le mécano du site se surnomme Half." ?
> Histoire qu'on ne l'embauche jamais, si possible... (Et si ce n'est pas déjà fait...)


T'es dégouté parce que quelqu'un a remplacé ton :




> Ce site créer le 28/04/06 rencontre déjà un franc suces grâce a ses nombreuses qualités.


 ?


Il est très drôle l'historique de cette page wikipedia, en fait...


EDIT : Bon alors pour répondre à la question initiale, c'est 213.41.185.159 qui a écrit le début de cette section

87.65.236.229 a ajouté Willman en tant que mécano, et Romu006 a remplacé Willman par Half.

----------


## El Gringo

Nan mais j'aimais bien quand j'étais décrit en tant que "trapéziste adjoint" au lieu d'être un simple rédacteur...

----------


## gripoil

Une fois on a eu le droit a quelques photos de la rédaction (quand y'avait personne  ::XD:: )
Ca serait sympa des petites photos d'un événement à la con. (Pas forcément des personnes, mais de quoi alimenter le mythe, par exemple on avait vu Guibole de loin, ou des trucs rigolos trainer sur des bureaux).

Vous avez jamais vraiment d’occasions sympas ? Ou vous n’y pensez pas ? Vous ne voulez pas ? (Vous avez surement pas que ça à foutre aussi.)

Où au moins de quoi faire des montages a la con comme la photo de chez Gringo a l'époque.  ::ninja:: 

Donnez nous des os à ronger bordel!

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais mais Wikipedia, c'est sérieux t'entends !

C'est Nguyen kui le dit alors t'obéis !

----------


## NitroG42

> Tiens la signature de Pelomar m'a donné envie d'aller voir la page du mag', et du coup j'ai une question aux lecteurs :
> Qui est le con qui a écrit "Répondant au nom de Canardplus.com, le site du magazine est un site à news dans le monde du jeu vidéo. Mais on y trouve aussi un forum. Le mécano du site se surnomme Half." ?
> Histoire qu'on ne l'embauche jamais, si possible... (Et si ce n'est pas déjà fait...)


C'est peut être lui-même  ::ninja::

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ca serait sympa des petites photos d'un événement à la con. (Pas forcément des personnes, mais de quoi alimenter le mythe, par exemple on avait vu Guibole de loin, ou des trucs rigolos trainer sur des bureaux).
> Donnez nous des os à ronger bordel!


Ok ... http://www.canardpc.com/videoseb.php5
Je dis ça je dis rien hein ...

----------


## Velgos

> Ok ... http://www.canardpc.com/videoseb.php5
> Je dis ça je dis rien hein ...


Les vidéos à la mémoire de Seb? Quel est le rapport?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tiens la signature de Pelomar m'a donné envie d'aller voir la page du mag', et du coup j'ai une question aux lecteurs :
> Qui est le con qui a écrit "Répondant au nom de Canardplus.com, le site du magazine est un site à news dans le monde du jeu vidéo. Mais on y trouve aussi un forum. Le mécano du site se surnomme Half." ?
> Histoire qu'on ne l'embauche jamais, si possible... (Et si ce n'est pas déjà fait...)


Chaque fois que je passe sur cette page, je dois réprimer une envie de faire un grand ménage par le vide là-dedans. Voire de cliquer sur le bouton supprimer, ça irait plus vite  ::|:

----------


## Pelomar

> Chaque fois que je passe sur cette page, je dois réprimer une envie de faire un grand ménage par le vide là-dedans. Voire de cliquer sur le bouton supprimer, ça irait plus vite


Ouais, quand on crée un site on le gere quoi, merde !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Pourquoi les gens ils comprennent pas qu'il faut pas venir vous voir en groupe de 30, sans demander d'autorisation ou sans l'avoir obtenue?

----------


## gripoil

> Les vidéos à la mémoire de Seb? Quel est le rapport?


Pareil. Surtout que j'les connais par coeur.

----------


## Pelomar

Pour les photos t'avait bien le "generateur d'ambiance dark pour jouer en totale immersion aux survival horrors" mais c'est vrai que ca fait un peu léger.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pourquoi les gens ils comprennent pas qu'il faut pas venir vous voir en groupe de 30, sans demander d'autorisation ou sans l'avoir obtenue?


Ni même en fait en groupes de un  ::): .

----------


## DakuTenshi

En fait le "ou" englobait les 3 propositions  :;): .

----------


## crazycow

> Je sais pas faire ça.
> Par contre, je maîtrise la Pâte à Sel, du coup, je pourrai quitter mon taf et devenir le fournisseur officiel de "_petite statuette en pâte à sel de membres de la rédac_".


Tutututut ! Ca c'est mon boulot!

----------


## jpjmarti

> Tiens la signature de Pelomar m'a donné envie d'aller voir la page du mag', et du coup j'ai une question aux lecteurs :
> Qui est le con qui a écrit "Répondant au nom de Canardplus.com, le site du magazine est un site à news dans le monde du jeu vidéo. Mais on y trouve aussi un forum. Le mécano du site se surnomme Half." ?
> Histoire qu'on ne l'embauche jamais, si possible... (Et si ce n'est pas déjà fait...)


On se balade du coup sur wikipédia et on corrige de-ci de-là des petits détails. Je me suis permis de redonner une petite place aux test de jeux console.

----------


## VosT

> Après l'idée d'une Canard Con, ça me plairait bien, avec présentations de nouveaux jeux, animations, mise à mort des membres les plus chiants du forum... Mais ça demande du temps et des moyens.


 J'en suis, j'en suis. Du moment qu'on peut voler des T-shirts spéciaux CanardPC.com comme celui que j'ai de JeuxOnline.info (oui j'en suis fier). Ou mieux, que je puisse avoir un énième T-Shirt staff...

Sinon, le "CanardCon" pourrait être mis en place par les lecteurs (à petite échelle) afin d'éviter une surcharge de travail des rédacs. Juste avec une aide à la prise de contact avec les éditeurs/développeurs de CPC. Non, c'est irréaliste ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vous serez au salon du jeu vidéo ? Et vous ferez gagner des places (je ne vais pas payer juste pour voir les membres de la rédac  ::ninja::  ) ?
Vous avez besoin de bénévoles pour la distribution de CPC lors des salons ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Qui porte la culotte chez Cpc ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

A quand un vrai courrier des lecteurs basé sur les questions de ce sujet ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le jour où les lecteurs arrêteront de leurs casser les burettes en se pointant à l'improviste à la rédac ?

----------


## ElGato

Est-ce que vous parlez du projet GOG de CDProjekt dans le prochain numéro ? Est-ce que vous avez réussi à boire des bières avec eux à Leipzig ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

What's GOG ??
Un nouveau Witcher ?  ::love::

----------


## ElGato

Good Old Games, leur projet de vendre en téléchargement SANS DRM et compatible XP/Vista des vieux classiques du JV (contrat avec Interplay pour l'instant, c'est-à-dire MDK, Fallout, pitêtre Planescape Torment et les BG...).

Rabot avait newsé dessus, mais on n'a pas eu le sentiment de la rédac à ce sujet (ou alors j'ai raté une news dans le dernier CPC) alors que c'est la meilleure idée des 3 dernières années dans le domaine. 
Pourtant y'a de quoi: je suis le premier à râler sur le nostalgisme à tout crin du joueur qui vit mal sa vieillesse (le retro gaming, l'Amiga...Tout ça me gave), mais ce projet semble vraiment bien.

----------


## Threanor

> Rabot avait newsé dessus, mais on n'a pas eu le sentiment de la rédac à ce sujet (ou alors j'ai raté une news dans le dernier CPC) alors que c'est la meilleure idée des 3 dernières années dans le domaine. 
> Pourtant y'a de quoi: je suis le premier à râler sur le nostalgisme à tout crin du joueur qui vit mal sa vieillesse (le retro gaming, l'Amiga...Tout ça me gave), mais ce projet semble vraiment bien.


J'ai fait une news dessus dans le numéro d'été. On n'a pas rencontré les gens de CD Projekt mais l'idée est très bonne bien sûr, on fera un papier dessus quand on aura pu le tester (Oh mon dieu Planescape torment, je vais encore replonger....)

----------


## O.Boulon

Et on a fait une belle photo à ce propos.

----------


## gripoil

> (Oh mon dieu Planescape torment, je vais encore replonger....)


J'ai pas eu besoin de leur aide  ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

> Et on a fait une belle photo à ce propos.


Threanor en maillot de bain ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Good Old Games, leur projet de vendre en téléchargement SANS DRM et compatible XP/Vista


Ah oui c'est vrai, j'avais oublié.
Oui c'est une très bonne idée, y'a moyen de se (re)faire de bons classiques.
Vivement la liste des jeux proposés.

----------


## NitroG42

A quand un numéro spécial couverture aigre-douce ?

----------


## Velgos

> Et on a fait une belle photo à ce propos.


Une belle photo à propos de quoi?

edit: Ah, bien vu Goji. Je suis si lent.

----------


## Threanor

La photo en question a déjà été postée dans le topic Vos Créations.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourquoi les gens ils comprennent pas qu'il faut pas venir vous voir en groupe de 30, sans demander d'autorisation ou sans l'avoir obtenue?


Hé t'as jamais dû jouer à hordes. J'y ai pensé direct en lisant le post sur les incrusteurs de rédaction, tout joueur de hordes le sait : quand on laisse des instructions importantes sur un forum, y'a toujours la moitié des gens qui lisent pas et font le contraire.

----------


## Yasko

J'aime bien ce tapis de souris avec cet étrange lapin rose cherchant un improbable kernel32 dans les entrailles dans son PC. Pour un peu j'en commanderais bien un, mais je m'inquiétais sur le fait que son utilisation puisse avoir une incidence sur la fréquence des nombreux plantages de mon PC (en mieux ou en pis).
Avez-vous des témoignages à partager se concernant ?

Merci pour votre diligence.

----------


## NitroG42

> J'aime bien ce tapis de souris avec cet étrange lapin rose cherchant un improbable kernel32 dans les entrailles dans son PC. Pour un peu j'en commanderais bien un, mais je m'inquiétais sur le fait que son utilisation puisse avoir une incidence sur la fréquence des nombreux plantages de mon PC (en mieux ou en pis).
> Avez-vous des témoignages à partager se concernant ?
> 
> Merci pour votre diligence.


Une fois, le lapin est sorti est à donner un coup de pied dans ma tour.

----------


## Yasko

mmmh, c'est pour le moins inquiétant, mes craintes seraient fondées alors.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> J'aime bien ce tapis de souris avec cet étrange lapin rose ....
> Merci pour votre diligence.


Quand il est posé sur mon bureau, souvent les gens qui passent me demandent ce que ca veut dire Kernel32
alors je leur explique le concept de la vanne.
alors ils finissent par comprendre, sourire, et dire "t'es un vrai malade/geek/taré" 

Voilà pour les effets secondaires.

----------


## PolluXxX

> Quand il est posé sur mon bureau, souvent les gens qui passent me demandent ce que ca veut dire Kernel32
> alors je leur explique le concept de la vanne.
> alors ils finissent par comprendre, sourire, et dire "t'es un vrai malade/geek/taré" 
> 
> Voilà pour les effets secondaires.


Moi aussi j'aimerai bien comprendre.
C'quoi le Kernel32?

----------


## Tromzy

Si tu commandes ce tapis, ton PC s'overclockera tout seul, ton OS deviendra plus stable et 2 Go de RAM s'ajouteront miraculeusement dans ta machine.

----------


## elkoo

Un test de GTR-evolution est-il prévu?

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Moi aussi j'aimerai bien comprendre.
> C'quoi le Kernel32?





> *Kernel32.dll* est le nom de la bibliothèque d'instructions qu'utilise Windows pour gérer l'écriture et la lecture de données dans la mémoire vive de votre micro, ou dans son fichier de mémoire virtuelle.





> Pour fonctionner, ce composant de Windows se réserve un espace de mémoire vive bien à lui. A chaque fois qu'un autre logiciel tente d'y écrire des données, il se produit une erreur qui plante Windows. Certains antivirus et gestionnaires de disques sont réputés provoquer cette panne avec *Windows 98* et *Me* .





Le truc c'est que un des plantages les plus récurrents etait relatif à cette DLL
Donc la blague de geek c'est "mais putain ce kernel32 si je le choppe je lui défonce la gueule"
D'où le dessin de Couly avec le lapin.
D'où le tapis de souris.


*Humour* Raaaa 'cule un mouton. ? .

----------


## Jeckhyl

> *Humour* Raaaa 'cule un mouton. ?


Mhhh pourquoi est-ce que c'est drôle ? Explique...

----------


## ToasT

> Mhhh pourquoi est-ce que c'est drôle ? Explique...


Parce que le Kernell n'est pas matériel. Humour absurde.

Parce qu'un lapin rose. Humour absurde.

Parce qu'un lapin bipède. Humour absurde.

Parce qu'un lapin qui parle. Humour absurde.

Je continue ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mais encore ? Pourquoi c'est drôle ?

----------


## ToasT

> Mais encore ? Pourquoi c'est drôle ?


'cule un mouton, Ssprit 'nal +, kernell, drôle.

----------


## Jeckhyl

'vec un chapeau, c'est plus évident.

----------


## ToasT

> 'vec un chapeau, c'est plus évident.


Ouais, mais pourquoi c'est drôle ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah non, toi t'as pas le droit  ::P: .

----------


## ToasT

> Ah non, toi t'as pas le droit .


J'ai envie de te demander....

Qui a le droit ?

En tout cas ce tapis est drôle.

----------


## Jolaventur

> En plus on les lit pas, y a pas assez d'images. Ou alors c'est des photos de ventilos et de carte mère, y a rien de marrant là dedans.


Mais Ho va gacher le plaisir de Cacao si lui ça lui donne du plaisir 




> Sinon, pourquoi y'a pas eu de HS cette été ?
> Ca manquait sur la plage, c'était très pratique pour cacher une éréction impromptue.


Edit: Si vous voulez je viens vous faie à bouffer dans la cuisine de la rédac 
J'suis pas chiant faut juste me parler (un peu) et m'arroser (beaucoup)
en plus ma cuisine 'est aussi nourissant et gras qu'un burger

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Si tu commandes ce tapis, ton PC s'overclockera tout seul, ton OS deviendra plus stable et* 2 Go de RAM s'ajouteront miraculeusement dans ta machine.*


Nan ça ça va, je peux les télécharger quand je veux:

http://haklia.free.fr/ram/

----------


## unpierrot

> En tout cas ce tapis est drôle.


Mon petit plaisir et la seule trace de mon abonnement début Août  ::cry:: 

:gros con qui s'abonne début Août:

----------


## DakuTenshi

Vous avez une idée de quand sortira le prochain CPC? vous pensez que les abonnés l'auront à l'avance?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Bah il a intérêt à sortir le 1er Septembre parce que je suis en manque là, il me faut ma dose :droguéstaïle:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Vous pensez que les abonnés l'auront à l'avance?


L'été n'a pas altéré ton sens de l'humour... Sacré déconneur va !

----------


## Guest

Bah étant donné qu'il sort le 1er septembre normalement et que c'est un lundi, au mieux les abonnés l'ont le jour même.

----------


## b0b0

Le prochain hors série sera sur quelle theme ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Chez CPC ils demandent à leurs fans de changer de perturber la conversation quand la question est dérangeante, malin  ::o: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas de flood. Et avant de faire de l'humour noir, essayez les histoires de Toto.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ben c'est Toto, il rentre dans la mafia et c'est un très bon film qui s'appelle Gomorra.
Sauf si:



> mapmelo - le 20/08/2008 
> Membre depuis 1912 jours 
> 11 critiques postées 
> quand je vais au ciné voir un film de gangster c'est pour voir Don Corleone ou Tony Montana et pas Toto en calbute avec son painball


 (http://www.allocine.fr/film/critique...85&note=0.html)
Fin de l'histoire et du hors sujet.

Bon, c'était bien vos vacances sinon?

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi, j'ai une question : qui est le lecteur qui est venu me parler dans une librairie anglaise du marais, en me demandant de manière particulèrement dérangeante si c'était des livres d'occasion, puis qui était Milton, puis si Paradise Lost c'est bien, puis si on était bien dans une boutique anglaise, puis si j'avais déjà été en Angleterre, puis combien de temps j'y avais passé, puis il y a combien de temps, puis si ça me gênait pas le nombre de français en Angleterre.

Tout ça juste avant que je réussisse à m'échapper dans un nuage de fumée ?

Ca se trouve, c'était même pas un lecteur, juste un dingue. Bien que la théorie du lecteur dingue me semble la plus simple donc la plus valide.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Tu as du te faire tracter par le photographe du Sun pour faire la page centrale de février. Mais gainé.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ca se trouve, c'était même pas un lecteur, juste un dingue.


J'suis désolé, Daku avait réussi à se soustraire quelques secondes aux infirmiers à cause de moi.  ::unsure::

----------


## PrinceGITS

On a les lecteurs qu'on mérite !  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan. Nan.
Extrêmement mince, assez grand, pâle, nerdy à mort : prototype parfait de l'abonné fidèle.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ca t'a fait quoi de m'avoir croisé sans que j'ose me dévoiler ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu as du te faire tracter par le photographe du Sun pour faire la page centrale de février. Mais gainé.


Ben dans le Marais forcément

----------


## b0b0

C'est nyrius.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Nan. Nan.
> Extrêmement mince, assez grand, pâle, nerdy à mort : prototype parfait de l'abonné fidèle.


Pelomar est rentré en avance d'Australie ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Nan. Nan.
> Extrêmement mince, assez grand, pâle, nerdy à mort : prototype parfait de l'abonné fidèle.


J'en conclu que Daku est petit, gros, basané et hype.

----------


## Nelfe

> Nan. Nan.
> Extrêmement mince, assez grand, pâle, nerdy à mort : prototype parfait de l'abonné fidèle.


Ca me correspond bien physiquement, surtout que je lis aussi du Milton (Paradise Lost, Paradise Regained, Samson, toussa), mais j'étais pas à Paris aujourd'hui  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

Il avait pas l'air de connaître.

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce vous avez eu le temps de faire le test (si jamais on peut en faire un test) de Spore ?

----------


## jpjmarti

> Moi, j'ai une question : qui est le lecteur qui est venu me parler dans une librairie anglaise du marais, en me demandant de manière particulèrement dérangeante si c'était des livres d'occasion, puis qui était Milton, puis si Paradise Lost c'est bien, puis si on était bien dans une boutique anglaise, puis si j'avais déjà été en Angleterre, puis combien de temps j'y avais passé, puis il y a combien de temps, puis si ça me gênait pas le nombre de français en Angleterre.
> 
> Tout ça juste avant que je réussisse à m'échapper dans un nuage de fumée ?
> 
> Ca se trouve, c'était même pas un lecteur, juste un dingue. Bien que la théorie du lecteur dingue me semble la plus simple donc la plus valide.


Voir des lecteurs partout, n'est-ce pas le signe manifeste de vacances trop brèves ?

----------


## Guest

> Ca t'a fait quoi de m'avoir croisé sans que j'ose me dévoiler ?


Tu fais pas assez nerd.

----------


## Velgos

T'as épluché le Trombi?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Non, on se cotoie. Un peu.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Nan. Nan.
> Extrêmement mince, assez grand, pâle, nerdy à mort : prototype parfait de l'abonné fidèle.


C'est pas toi qui râle tout le temps contre les stéréotypes ?

Sinon, c'était peut-être Boolay qui faisait son marché.

----------


## O.Boulon

EA n'envoie pas de version avant la sortie commerciale pour éviter que les tests soient bridés par l'absence des  créations des joueurs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> EA n'envoie pas de version avant la sortie commerciale pour éviter que les tests soient bridés par l'absence des  créations des joueurs.


Tu arrives à ne pas rire en disant ça... Quelle... volonté ! Je... Je te respecte pour ça.

----------


## Velgos

> Non, on se cotoie. Un peu.


Je causais à Boulon. :/

----------


## mescalin

> Moi, j'ai une question : qui est le lecteur qui est venu me parler dans une librairie anglaise du marais, en me demandant de manière particulèrement dérangeante si c'était des livres d'occasion, puis qui était Milton, puis si Paradise Lost c'est bien, puis si on était bien dans une boutique anglaise, puis si j'avais déjà été en Angleterre, puis combien de temps j'y avais passé, puis il y a combien de temps, puis si ça me gênait pas le nombre de français en Angleterre.


Il voit des lecteurs partout  ::o: l

Anglophiles en plus !!!  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

> Pelomar est rentré en avance d'Australie ?


J'allais le dire  ::o: 
Je me souviens plus de ce que j'ai fait hier soir, ca devait etre ca.

(par contre je m'insurge, je ne suis pas abonné et je suis plutot bronzé)

----------


## Jolaventur

> (par contre je m'insurge, je ne suis pas abonné et je suis plutot bronzé)


tout est relatif 
Moi aussi je suis bronzé si on me compare à un zombi  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> EA n'envoie pas de version avant la sortie commerciale pour éviter que les tests brident les ventes et profiter de la crédulité des joueurs.


fixed

----------


## Snowman

> EA n'envoie pas de version avant la sortie commerciale pour éviter que les tests soient bridés par l'absence des  créations des joueurs.


Genre, ce qu'ont fait les joueurs peut modifier radicalement le gameplay, on y croit  :<_<:

----------


## Nyrius

> Moi, j'ai une question : qui est le lecteur qui est venu me parler dans une librairie anglaise du marais, en me demandant de manière particulèrement dérangeante si c'était des livres d'occasion, puis qui était Milton, puis si Paradise Lost c'est bien, puis si on était bien dans une boutique anglaise, puis si j'avais déjà été en Angleterre, puis combien de temps j'y avais passé, puis il y a combien de temps, puis si ça me gênait pas le nombre de français en Angleterre.
> 
> Tout ça juste avant que je réussisse à m'échapper dans un nuage de fumée ?
> 
> Ca se trouve, c'était même pas un lecteur, juste un dingue. Bien que la théorie du lecteur dingue me semble la plus simple donc la plus valide.


Promis c'etait pas moi .
je suis plus a Paris , et dans la logique il ta deja vu . et vu que tu a jamais posté de photo . ca doit pas etre un forumeur qui n'est pas parisien .  ::o: 

voila ma deduction.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Merde, j'ai cru que t'allais redemander à passer à la rédac.  ::ninja::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'était moi. J'ai pas osé l'aborder de manière franche. Question de charisme.

----------


## Nyrius

> Merde, j'ai cru que t'allais redemander à passer à la rédac.


Ne t'inquiete pas je suis pas encore maso. ::|:

----------


## Reguen

> C'était moi. J'ai pas osé l'aborder de manière franche. Question de charisme.


T'as même pas fini de découvrir Tool que tu poses déjà des questions sur Paradise Lost ? Espèce de précoce va !

----------


## jpjmarti

> Ne t'inquiete pas je suis pas encore maso.


Ca vaut le coup tu as obtenu un joli sous-titre.

----------


## b0b0

Rien kiosque.

----------


## Nelfe

Demain à mon avis, hier on était dimanche et dimanche les gens travaillent pas.

----------


## Kierkegaard

On va voir ce que donne le passage de mon facteur éminemment sous peu. :supensdeguedin:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Rien chez moi.

----------


## jofission

Encore une heure avant que je sache.  ::o:

----------


## Brocoli Man

Bande de fanboys drogués.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Pas de canard, c'est un scandale.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, surtout ku'il est absolument minable ce numéro.

----------


## JuBoK

Ah ouais ?

Bon j'ai envoyé mon larbin, j'espère qu'il va le ramener.

edit : Il n'y est pas ici aussi.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Ouais, surtout ku'il est absolument minable ce numéro.


Faisez pas vos modestes, ca marche pas.

----------


## Threanor

> Genre, ce qu'ont fait les joueurs peut modifier radicalement le gameplay, on y croit


L'excuse est totalement bidon mais bon on a eu le jeu aujourd'hui. Il sera testé pour le numéro prochain qui sort le 15 septembre.

----------


## Snowman

> L'excuse est totalement bidon mais bon on a eu le jeu aujourd'hui. Il sera testé pour le numéro prochain qui sort le 15 septembre.


Même si j'en attend pas grand chose, je suis quand même curieux de voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Yasko

> Faisez pas vos modestes, ca marche pas.


En fait, c'était un compliment. Pour un peu, je me réabonnerais.

Ma question minable du jour :
Avez-vous déjà envisagé de commercialiser le canard en pharmacie, comme produit de substitution aux addictions sévères ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Change de pharmacien.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Avez-vous déjà envisagé de commercialiser le canard en pharmacie, comme produit de substitution aux addictions sévères ?


Remplacer une addiction par une autre n'a jamais été une bonne idée.
Essaye d'arrêter de fumer en mangeant des mentos.
Deux mois plus tard, tu seras toujours fumeur mais aussi accro aux mentos.
La c'est pareil.

Imagine un mec dépendant aux anxiolytiques, ET accro à CPC.
Genre aujourd'hui il serait mort d'apoplexie devant sa boite aux lettres, foudroyé par un rush d'espérances déçues.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Imagine un mec dépendant aux anxiolytiques, ET accro à CPC.
> Genre aujourd'hui il serait mort d'apoplexie devant sa boite aux lettres, foudroyé par un rush d'espérances déçues.


Ouais justement il  serait heureux quand même

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'espère qu'il y a un papier cul sur les Laguna.

----------


## Pouik

Dites, vous ne pourriez pas mettre à jour le site canardpc.com? Des news du 02 nov 2005,ça ne vous dérange pas? Pour des zans au top de l'info pc? ::huh::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Sinon j'ai des question à vous poser:

C'est qui Milton?
C'est bien Paradise Lost? Y'a un rapport avec Locke et Sawyer?
Vous avez déjà été en Angleterre? Pour combien de temps? Vous trouvez pas que y'a trop de français en Angleterre?
C'est bien des livres d'occasions? On est bien dans une boutique anglaise?
Bonjour c'est des donuts ça?


MOUAHHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Il est cheum le géant vert sans cheveux.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Et au fait, qui mord l'oreiller ? Enfin, je veux dire, à part Thréanor ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et pourquoi la Vache qui rit, rit ?

----------


## Lang0chat

> Et au fait, qui mord l'oreiller ? Enfin, je veux dire, à part Thréanor ?


Au putain j'aimerais pas etre a ta place  ::o:

----------


## Belkanell

Ma question : Est-ce que je peux foncer mercredi soir faire le paon auprès de mon revendeur et dépenser 60€ pour Spore... ou je ferais mieux de garder mes sous ?

Edit: Je suis également client chez Gandi depuis un moment, j'ai le droit de venir vous voir  ::ninja:: 




Non, c'est bon j'vais pas vous emmerder ^^

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Si tu tiens à la vie vaut mieux.


Pour Spore, Boulon dit qu'il déchire sévère. Ahem.

----------


## Stil

> Si tu tiens à la vie vaut mieux.
> 
> 
> Pour Spore, Boulon dit qu'il déchire sévère. Ahem.


 
Cher Arthur,

Te serait-il possible de nous faire une news sur le contenu du n°176?

Il est sérieux là Boulon sur Spore parce que bon... je préfère attendre le test dans le doute. Et Bionic Commando Rearmed vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est Zoulou qui fait ce genre de news, je ne connais que la couverture moi, et elle tatanne.


Pour BCR, je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent mes collègues, mais les lecteurs qui y ont goûté le résumeraient ainsi : hardcore, old-school, yabon.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> et elle tatanne.


Comme Jason. Bon, je vais me recoucher moi.

----------


## Murne

> Te serait-il possible de nous faire une news sur le contenu du n°176?


Si a midi on trouve le canard dans la boite, le sommaire arrivera vite.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Pas dans la mienne.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Comme Jason. Bon, je vais me recoucher moi.


...
 ::huh:: 
 ::blink:: 
 ::(: 


 ::mellow:: 

 ::w00t:: 


 :^_^:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ne me force pas à l'auto humiliation en devant l'expliquer.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Oh vache, fallait la chercher loin celle là .  ::mellow::

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Comme Jason. Bon, je vais me recoucher moi.


 ::o: 


 ::wub::  Jason je t'aime !!!



> Pas dans la mienne.


Pas dans ta quoi ?  ::mellow::

----------


## El Gringo

> Il est sérieux là Boulon sur Spore parce que bon... je préfère attendre le test dans le doute.


Ouais, vaut mieux...

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Ouais, vaut mieux...


Je sens une pointe de scepticisme ? Le reste de la rédaction ne partagerait pas son avis ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ouais, non mais moi je suis super sérieux.
Spore, c'est un peu le ARMA2 ou le Hearts of Iron 3 du God Game.
Un truc pointu, complexe, réjouissant et tout.
Grave.

----------


## BLEC

> Ah ouais, non mais moi je suis super sérieux.
> Spore, c'est un peu le ARMA2 ou le Hearts of Iron 3 du God Game.
> Un truc pointu, complexe, réjouissant et tout.
> Grave.


J'y crois pas!

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Ah ouais, non mais moi je suis super sérieux.
> Spore, c'est un peu le ARMA2 ou le Hearts of Iron 3 du God Game.
> Un truc pointu, complexe, réjouissant et tout.
> Grave.


aH ben merde alors. Qui l'eût cru ? 
Donc ca sent la révélation de la rentrée. Comme quoi, même venant d'un très gros studio, tout est possible.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, il faut vraiment une balise [sarcasme].

----------


## BLEC

> Putain, il faut vraiment une balise [sarcasme].


Là, j'y crois !

----------


## Lucaxor

> Ah ouais, non mais moi je suis super sérieux.
> Spore, c'est un peu le ARMA2 ou le Hearts of Iron 3 du God Game.
> Un truc pointu, complexe, réjouissant et tout.
> Grave.



Putain, au fond de moi j'y croyais vraiment. 
Monde de merde.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Putain, il faut vraiment une balise [sarcasme].


En même temps c'était pas évident.
J'y ai jamais joué moi, à ce jeu. C'est bien pour ca que je pose la question.

----------


## Threanor

> Ouais, vaut mieux...


OH OUI je ne peux que vous encourager à attendre sagement le test...

----------


## BLEC

Monsieur Boulon, voulez vous venir chez moi le 25 Décembre, faire le père Noël, les enfants y croiront, pour sûr ! 

En contribution, je vous donnerai un collector de Sims1 et une place a notre table.

----------


## Electabs

Doit on s'attendre a une note pire que "Iron man" ??  ::wub::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Y a déjà Hulk pour ça.

----------


## jakbonhom

Où en est le projet ultra secret de Fishbone?

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Où en est le projet ultra secret de Fishbone?


Creuser une piscine au maroc ?

----------


## Electabs

Je croyais que c'était une ligne direct Paris-Marakech creusé à la petite cuillère ?? ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> OH OUI je ne peux que vous encourager à attendre sagement le test...


T'en es a combien de tubes d'aspirine pendant l'écriture du test ?

----------


## Jolaventur

chiotte question 

Le jeu "star wars le pouvoir de la force" dont la pub tourne en boucle.
Il est prévu sur PC?

----------


## Threanor

> T'en es a combien de tubes d'aspirine pendant l'écriture du test ?


Ha ha j'ai pas commencé à l'écrire malheureux mais je désespère surtout de devoir y jouer consciencieusement jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> chiotte question 
> 
> Le jeu "star wars le pouvoir de la force" dont la pub tourne en boucle.
> Il est prévu sur PC?


Non.
Next-gen et prev-gen.

----------


## ducon

> Y a déjà Hulk pour ça.


Hein, Space Hulk ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Y a déjà Hulk pour ça.


Spore va permettre de roder le concept des notes négatives dont Boulon nous causait dans le test sus-(Suce! Comprendrons les carabins)nommé  ::o: .

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non.
> Next-gen et prev-gen.


DS

tain y ont fumé quoi chez Lucas 
Faut qui m'en donne c'est d'la bonne

----------


## El Gringo

> Spore va permettre de roder le concept des notes négatives dont Boulon nous causait dans le test sus-(Suce! Comprendrons les carabins)nommé .


Non, ne vous attendez pas à ce qu'on soit toujours dans la démesure.

----------


## Kadehar

> Ha ha j'ai pas commencé à l'écrire malheureux mais je désespère surtout de devoir y jouer consciencieusement jusqu'au bout.


C'est si désagréable de jouer à ce jeu ?  ::blink::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

King of the répartie ?

----------


## El Gringo

> King of the répartie ?


Je m'y attendais à celle là...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tu me connais bien toi.

Je savais qu'il n'était pas inutile de descendre seul avec toi au parking.

----------


## O.Boulon

Comprendre le Rabot :

Face à une vanne, 
Défense 1 : "Houhou mais je t'ai tendu la perche"
Défense 2 ; "Hahah vous êtes si prévisibles"

Prochaine leçon : Face aux compliments.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

On l'a déja celui-là : Refe le mele.

----------


## El Gringo

> Tu me connais bien toi.
> 
> Je savais qu'il n'était pas inutile de descendre seul avec toi au parking.


Ça m'a permis de retenir que tu es un expert en atémis dans la gueule et autres tatanes zen, depuis je sais qu'il faut pas trop te chercher...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Redis le me le.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Non, ne vous attendez pas à ce qu'on soit toujours dans la démesure.


En même temps mettre une note négative à un jeu EA, c'est prendre un gros risque : ca veut dire potentiellement condamner à une note basse un de leurs prochains bons jeux, comme "Les Sims 2: La Vie en Appartement" ou "Les Sims 2: Mes Petits Compagnons" ou même "Mercenaries 2"

Ah non désolé, j'ai rien dit, oubliez ça.

----------


## Nyrius

> Redis le me le.



 J'attend avec impatience la prochaine lecon de "comprendre le Rabot pour les nuls" ::o:

----------


## NitroG42

> En même temps mettre une note négative à un jeu EA, c'est prendre un gros risque : ca veut dire potentiellement condamner à une note basse un de leurs prochains bons jeux, comme "Les Sims 2: La Vie en Appartement" ou "Les Sims 2: Mes Petits Compagnons" ou même "Mercenaries 2"
> 
> Ah non désolé, j'ai rien dit, oubliez ça.


Arrâyte ! 
J'attend encore beaucoup de Merc 2, ne m'enlève pas tout mes espoirs.




> J'attend avec impatience la prochaine lecon de "comprendre le Rabot pour les nuls"


"Se faire ejecter par la rédac de Canard PC pour les nuls"
Désolé elle était trop facile celle-là  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

N'attends rien de Mercenaries 2. Mais alors que dalle.

----------


## Snowman

Vous allez consacré une colonne du papier culture à _Martyrs_ ?

Quoiqu'au moment de la parution il risque de ne plus être en salles...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> N'attends rien de Mercenaries 2. Mais alors que dalle.


Naaaaaaaaaaan pourquoi ?!

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Hahaha. Rabot qui se fait détruire ses rêves les uns après les autres.

----------


## Truhl

> J'attend avec impatience la prochaine lecon de "comprendre le Rabot pour les nuls"



Déjà, apprends ta leçon du Boulon pour les nuls. Au programme : "Venez pas à la rédac, surtout quand on boucle."

 ::P:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> N'attends rien de Mercenaries 2. Mais alors que dalle.


 ::mellow::  Je l'aurai bien rentabilisé mon GTA 4.

Et Dead Space ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mercenaries 2 est en magasin et je n'entends parler du jeu nulle part...
Mauvais signe nan ?

Sinon on pourrait pas encore avoir une tranche de vie de half dans un prochain numéro: je vote pour "Half dans la Zone"

----------


## Yasko

> Sinon on pourrait pas encore avoir une tranche de vie de half dans un prochain numéro


Un épisode inédit de Half'slife dans le prochain numéro ?
C'est décidé, je me réabonne.

----------


## Shutan

> Mercenaries 2 est en magasin et je n'entends parler du jeu nulle part...
> Mauvais signe nan ?
> 
> Sinon on pourrait pas encore avoir une tranche de vie de half dans un prochain numéro: je vote pour "Half dans la Zone"


Pas vraiment mauvais signe, le premier Mercenaries était très bon mais n'a pas bénéficié d'une grosse campagne de pub...
après c'est un bac à sable défouloir bourrin, comme Just Cause mais avec plus de badaboumeries...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mouais enfin, entre CLear Sky et Mercenaries 2 sur le rayon..Bah voilà quoi  ::P:

----------


## TheToune

> N'attends rien de Mercenaries 2. Mais alors que dalle.


bah décidément !!!

J'ai l'impression que tu prend énormément de plaisir à détruire un par un les espoirs de Rabot.
Trompe le me le ?

 ::P:

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Vous allez consacré une colonne du papier culture à _Martyrs_ ?
> 
> Quoiqu'au moment de la parution il risque de ne plus être en salles...


C'est vrai ! Je vais plussoyer ! +1
Martyrs, c'est quand même la dernière bombe de série B HARDCORE lachée par le cinéma de genre français (et Dieu sait que la qualité est loin d'être toujours au rendez vous ...)

----------


## Arthur Rabot

De ce que j'en ai lu à droite à gauche, ça a l'air d'une nullité abyssale.

----------


## Therapy2crew

D'ou l'intérêt d'un PQ ! Parce qu'entre la critique de télérama qui va dire que c'est une merde et la critique de MadMovies qui va dire que c'est le renouveau du ciné de genre français, je préfère voir avant de lacher 7 € dans une place.  ::(: 

Sinon ça se précise le nouveau site ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Quel nouveau site?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Il doit parler de _The Force Unleashed._

----------


## Nelfe

Si j'offre mes charmes à un membre de la rédaction, j'aurais le droit à des screens et des infos supplémentaires sur Anno 1404 ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Si j'offre mes charmes à un membre de la rédaction, j'aurais le droit à des screens et des infos supplémentaires sur Anno 1404 ?


Tente le coup chez ubisoft parce qu'on a donné tout ce qu'on avait là... Tu dois pouvoir trouver le trailer sur le site d'ubisoft quand même.

----------


## Jolaventur

Y'a t'il une date pour la sortie de the witcher ehanced edition?

----------


## Boolay

> Si j'offre mes charmes à un membre de la rédaction, j'aurais le droit à des screens et des infos supplémentaires sur Anno 1404 ?


Moi j'ai des infos  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi j'ai des infos


Woooooohhhhh
petit canaillou va

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Moi j'ai des infos


Mais encore !  ::rolleyes:: 
Arrête de faire genre "je lâche ça comme ça et j'attends que tout le monde se jettent dessus et réclame les susdites zinfos".

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Euh. Y a pas un truc qui t'a échappé ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Mon dieu !!! 
Il y a un darry cowl mort dans mon ordinateur !!!

----------


## mescalin

Gringo a-t-il rangé sa cuisine ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Gringo a-t-il rangé sa cuisine ?


Non Gringo a bu dans sa cuisine

----------


## Nyrius

> Mon dieu !!! 
> Il y a un darry cowl mort dans mon ordinateur !!!


ah ah

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Moi j'ai des infos


Toi, t'as faim.  ::ninja::

----------


## PierroLeFou

Aurez vous un stand à la Game Fed ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh... non.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Euh... non.


Pourquoi ?



Réponse facultative.

----------


## O.Boulon

Parce qu'on a jamais de stand nulle part.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Parce qu'on a jamais de stand nulle part.


Ségrégation ?  ::blink::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je crois que t'as pas idée du prix d'un stand sur certains de ces salons.

----------


## Brocoli Man

C'est prendre le risque de rameuter tous les lourds du forum et signer des autographes sur des culs de lapins en pâte à sel toute la journée...

----------


## half

Bof.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je crois que t'as pas idée du prix d'un stand sur certains de ces salons.


Si c'est du niveau des tarifs de la Porte de Versailles, je connais et je comprends.

----------


## n3fox

Voilà au lieu de commander des pizza, aller au burger king, et vous payer des vacances d'emir sur le compte de la redac vous pourriez louer des stands. Sur des salons, et sur des marché pour vendre des artefacts de la redac. (vieux morceaux de pizza derriere la machine a café, reste d'alim advance et heden aprés test.)

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Voilà au lieu de commander des pizza, aller au burger king, et vous payer des vacances d'emir sur le compte de la redac vous pourriez louer des stands. Sur des salons, et sur des marché pour vendre des artefacts de la redac. (vieux morceaux de pizza derriere la machine a café, reste d'alim advance et heden aprés test.)


T'as pas idée des tarifs du m² de stand...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un stand rempli de lecteurs MP3 et de bouteilles d'eau (et de je ne sais plus quel troisième élément) !

----------


## n3fox

Non blague a part j'imagine que louer un stand doit couter un bras. Mais le profit l'emporte sur le "social". Ils vendent cher mais ils vendent quand meme...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Un stand rempli de lecteurs MP3 et de bouteilles d'eau (et de je ne sais plus quel troisième élément) !


Un Boulon, c'est très dangereux un Boulon.

----------


## O.Boulon

Episode précédent :
Pour la seconde fois en peu de temps, les abonnés n'ont pas reçu leur exemplaire 2 jours après la sortie du magazine en kiosque.
Très honnêtement, nous en ignorons la cause et vous prions d'accepter nos excuses. Nous attendons des explications de la société de routage et vous tenons au courant.
En vous remerciant pour votre compréhension.
And now, the conclusion :
Comme promis, voici des nouvelles pour nos abonnés. Le routeur s'est clairement foutu de nos gueules puisqu'il n'a toujours pas donné le Canard PC à la Poste pour le distribuer. Ouais, on croit rêver.
Les exemplaires pour Paris et la région parisienne seront donnés à la Poste aujourd'hui et ceux pour la province lundi, et ce sans la moindre excuse de leur part. Et nous n'avons rien pu faire pour accélérer les choses. Il va de soi que nous changerons de routeur dès le prochain numéro.
Nous sommes terriblement désolés et ferons tout pour que ça ne se reproduise pas, notre détermination pouvant aller jusqu'à l'absorbtion de substances radioactives.

Youpi Banane



Casque Noir

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Episode précédent :
> Pour la seconde fois en peu de temps, les abonnés n'ont pas reçu leur exemplaire 2 jours après la sortie du magazine en kiosque.
> Très honnêtement, nous en ignorons la cause et vous prions d'accepter nos excuses. Nous attendons des explications de la société de routage et vous tenons au courant.
> En vous remerciant pour votre compréhension.
> And now, the conclusion :
> Comme promis, voici des nouvelles pour nos abonnés. Le routeur s'est clairement foutu de nos gueules puisqu'il n'a toujours pas donné le Canard PC à la Poste pour le distribuer. Ouais, on croit rêver.
> Les exemplaires pour Paris et la région parisienne seront donnés à la Poste aujourd'hui et ceux pour la province lundi, et ce sans la moindre excuse de leur part. Et nous n'avons rien pu faire pour accélérer les choses. Il va de soi que nous changerons de routeur dès le prochain numéro.
> Nous sommes terriblement désolés et ferons tout pour que ça ne se reproduise pas, notre détermination pouvant aller jusqu'à l'absorbtion de substances radioactives.
> 
> ...


Ouaaaah ! Casque est tellement puissant qu'il peut se servir du corps de Boulon pour transmettre des messages !  ::mellow:: 

Et Dieu sait que le corps de Boulon doit être le plus difficille de la rédac' à manipuler ... Ca doit être pour ce genre de pouvoir psionique que c'est le patron ...  :<_<:

----------


## n3fox

Je me demandai pourquoi je n'étais pas encore abonné à ce putain de bon mag...
... ça y est je sais pourquoi. ::|:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'es pauvre ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouaaaah ! Casque est tellement puissant qu'il peut se servir du corps de Boulon pour transmettre des messages !


J'veux même pas savoir comment il s'en sert...

----------


## Brocoli Man

Il a une sonde mentale télescopique de 19.5 cm

----------


## Tromzy

> Ouaaaah ! Casque est tellement puissant qu'il peut se servir du corps de Boulon pour transmettre des messages !


Ouais, ou juste de son compte.

----------


## O.Boulon

Même pas, c'est la servitude volontaire, je l'ai copié collé pour pas avoir des gars qui se plaignent faute d'avoir lu la news.

----------


## Tromzy

Il part où Ackboo, si c'est pas indicret ?

----------


## Lucaxor

> il part où ackboo, si c'est pas indicret ?


Vite serre les fesses! Viiiite ils arrivent!


Sinon je voudrais adresser mes plus sincères encouragements à Threanor pour le test de Spore. Et c'est dit sans sarcasme. 
Si je devais refaire le jeu en moins d'une semaine je pense que je m'arracherais les yeux en vendant mon âme à Nyarlatothep.

Le bon côté c'est qu'il y a matière à taillader, avec des beaux encarts et tout.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Même pas, c'est la servitude volontaire, je l'ai collé pour avoir des punitions sexuelles.


Pouah ! Fixed mais c'est dégoutant !  ::(:

----------


## mescalin

> Il part où Ackboo, si c'est pas indicret ?


Aux îles caïmans profiter des sommes faramineuses extorquées à ses lecteurs et aux rédacteurs bénévoles, et éventuellement s'adonner à la dolphinophilie qui est parait-il légale là-bas. Du moins c'est ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Il part où Ackboo, si c'est pas indicret ?


Il est parti rejoindre Alizée sur le lieu d'enregistrement de son nouvel album.
Il a gagné un pass spécial VIP en écoutant NRJ.

----------


## Truhl

Avec Fatal Bazooka en feat.

----------


## Tromzy

Tain mais pourquoi je pose des questions sérieuses ici, moi ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Il est parti rejoindre Alizée sur le lieu d'enregistrement de son nouvel album.
> Il a gagné un pass spécial VIP en écoutant NRJ.


Chuis jaloux  ::P:

----------


## mescalin

Pourquoi ne pas intégrer à la section hardware du site les tests de Elfedac, genre un mois après leur parution dans le magazine ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Pourquoi ne pas intégrer à la section hardware du site les tests de Elfedac, genre un mois après leur parution dans le magazine ?


C'est pour pas spoiler les abonnés.

----------


## Velgos

> C'est pour pas spoiler les abonnés.


Bien vu. :D

----------


## mescalin

Loule, ouais j'avais pas pensé à ça  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

Moi aussi je veux une invit dans les loges au prochain concert de Alizé.

----------


## Caca Président

> Il part où Ackboo, si c'est pas indicret ?


Apparemment c'est lui le nouvel entraîneur de Laure Manaudou, il va la reprendre en main début octobre, enfin c'est ce qui se dit dans L'équipe.

----------


## Goji

Ne soyez pas offusqués si je pousse à la redite, je termine un stage de gavage d'oies dans le sud-ouest, là où Internet est un mot vulgaire synonyme de destruction des valeurs rurales : pourra-t-on laveur gagner des entrées sans foie frais de dossier aux abricots pour le prochain salon du jeu et des vidéos de cette année ?

Comme mon cerveau, suite à une exposition prolongée à l'Armagnac, n'a plus toute sa tête et que mes doigts, engourdis par le pétrissage d'oignons confits, peinent encore à trouver les bonnes touches, je vous remercie d'avance de me rat pelé où ce merveilleux rassemblement aura lieu.

Cordialement et magret, j'en suis pylat, d'enfoncer les portes de la bastide ouverte.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouaip, ça va viendre.

----------


## Goji

Mercitron meringué pour cette réponse claire comme de l'eau-de-vie, et vivement la rentrée littéraire que j'en reprenne un Gaudé.

----------


## Angelina

> *Boulon se repond à lui même en s'autoquotant*


Omar qui parle à Boulon, seriez vous surmenés?

----------


## Snowman

Pourquoi 2 userbars c'est compté comme 3 images ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Puisque vous avez pu voir Left 4 Dead, savez vous s'il sera jouable à 4 en split sur console ? (je sais que vous faites pas console mais on sait jamais, vous avez peut-être l'info).  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Puisque vous avez pu voir Left 4 Dead, savez vous s'il sera jouable à 4 en split sur console ? (je sais que vous faites pas console mais on sait jamais, vous avez peut-être l'info).


*lancedescaillouxsurYog-Sothoth*

----------


## Saumon

Je pose cette fois ci la question dans le bon topac ((toutes mes confuses...):

la rédac a t'elle des nouvelles au sujet de the guild II: venezia qui devait sortir ce mois?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan.

----------


## NitroG42

Est-ce que vous êtes tous misanthropes chez CPC ?

----------


## El Gringo

J'aime les tortues.

----------


## b0b0

Et les chiens ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et les chiens ?


non ça c'est toi

----------


## Goji

> J'aime les pastèques.


Fixed.

----------


## Reguen

> T'as pas idée des tarifs du m² de stand...


J'aimerais bien en avoir une idée, c'est combien le m² ?

----------


## Rom1

A quelle age peut on commencer le Smurf?
Quelle est la meilleure saison pour débuter à Smurfer?
Vous avez des conseils de matos, ou autres a nous filer?

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous avez des conseils de matos, ou autres a nous filer?


Ouais, prend 12g t'auras de la marge.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Investis dans le goudron.

----------


## Yasko

> Ouais, prend 12g t'auras de la marge.


Post non conforme à la charte spotted !  ::o: 
Pti joueur...

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Investis dans le goudron.


Ah merde j'ai tout investi dans le soja. Je me disais que c'était sympa, le soja, et puis ca fait des bonnes salades.
J'ai mal fait ? Je devrais plutôt faire quoi ?

----------


## Rom1

> Ouais, prend 12g t'auras de la marge.





> Investis dans le goudron.


Quel fournisseur?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Philip Morris, pardi.

----------


## Rom1

> Philip Morris, pardi.


Hé bah voilà on y arrive  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Est ce qu'il vous arrive (si vous avez le temps) de vous faire de grosses parties réseau à part TF2 ? (Genre civ4 et autre).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Bon ma question a fait chou blanc, je voulais savoir à quoi jouait l'équipe, pas grave je vais essayer d'en faire une plus intéressante.
Par rapport aux débuts de canardPC, y a t'il un changement dans les relations avec les éditeurs et developpeurs ?
Est ce en mieux ou certains essayent-ils de ne jamais vous refourguer leurs versions. Ou à l'inverse certains essayent de vous acheter plus qu'avant ?
Voila tout ca m'intéresse hein ce ne sont pas des questions en l'air.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Est ce en mieux ou certains essayent-ils de ne jamais vous refourguer leurs versions. Ou à l'inverse certains essayent de vous acheter plus qu'avant ?


Dans l'édito du Canard PC N0 161 :

_Il y a quelques semaines, une grosse boîte anglaise est venue nous proposer un deal : acheter la licence d'un titre pour bénéficier de tous les articles publiés, les traduire, et vous refourguer ça en douce._

Fallout 3, Far Cry 2, Spore bien sûr sont passés si près du sans faute. Fucking french !

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, t'as tout compris de travers...
C'est un éditeur de magazines anglais qui voulait nous voir traduire et adapter ses journaux. Manque de bol, non merci, le contenu était minable et biaisé alors, hors de question de s'engager là dedans.

Mais d'autres accepteront sans doute.

----------


## Nelfe

C'est beau le professionnalisme de la presse  :B):

----------


## Therapy2crew

J'ai une question : ça veut dire quoi "smurfer" ?
Pourquoi est-ce que j'ai l'impression d'avoir toujours un temps de retard ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais là, c'est quasiment 30 ans de retard.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Ouais là, je me sens vachement renseigné ... >_<

Et pis j'ai pas trente ans.
Et pis du coups je me sens exclu ...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Google > Sidney hachipéhachopé

----------


## Jeckhyl

Avec de vrais morceaux de smurf dedans.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ouais là, c'est quasiment 30 ans de retard.


Quand j'étais petit, ils en parlaient dans Picsou Magazine, dans les pages musicales où y'avait BennyB, 2 unilimited et cie. Et j'ai moins de 30 ans.

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce que Ackboo va faire une colonne sur le film de Houellebecq ?

Je crois me souvenir qu'il aime beaucoup les écrits du monsieur.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Ackboo il est plus là ...  ::'(:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ackboo il est plus là ...


Non il...

Oh pis merde  :<_<: .

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Nan, t'as tout compris de travers...


Ttttt... Je sais que je n'ai pas répondu à la question. C'était juste pour faire rayonner votre intégrité et je veux 100 balles.

Joypad fait ça avec Edge mais je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt (même si la qualité est là, en ce qui concerne Edge): ils parlent de jeux qui sortiront dans 2 ou 3 ans, se posent beaucoup de questions sans apporter des réponses concrètes. Ils retranscrives les promesses des développeurs quoi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah désolé.
Sinon, "Edge retranscrit les promesses des développeurs", je suis deg' de pas avoir pensé à cette définition moi même.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Normal, c'est exagéré.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ctm ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ctm ?


Ouh, avec une répartie pareille, je comprends mieux ton utilisation de la violence.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

?

----------


## Nyrius

> http://www.elit.fr/images/CTM2.gif
> 
> ?


Rabot 1 - Boulon 0  ::P:

----------


## Truhl

Boulon il a la même tête que son avatar?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour la première fois de ma vie je viens de mettre les pieds sur le site de Edge (depuis le temps que j'en entends parler...). Je dirai juste :

Pitié Half et Zoulou (et TB ?), ne nous faites jamais un site aussi _LAID_.

----------


## Snowman

Je voudrais pas faire mon chieur (bon en fait si) mais sur tof.canardplus, le lien direct pour les images ne marchent pas.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Oh le chieur.

Pour edge, non, on a pas fait un truc de ce style.

----------


## O.Boulon

CTM : Comme ton mérite.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Nul.

----------


## O.Boulon

Suffit de voir ta réaction, tellement prévisible.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Bis repetita.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bis repetita.


Tu portes ton sous-titre haut et fier.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je ne tomberai pas dans ton piège, je ne répondrai pas "toi aussi".

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Tu portes ton sous-titre haut et fier.


Sa répartie n'a rien à envier à la tienne sur ce coup là.

----------


## El Gringo

Et c'est répartie pour un tour...  ::ninja::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Sa répartie n'a rien à envier à la tienne sur ce coup là.


Ca te dirait un sous-titre "Dommage colatéral" ?

----------


## Rashtek_Frites

> Je voudrais pas faire mon chieur (bon en fait si) mais sur tof.canardplus, le lien direct pour les images ne marchent pas.http://tof.canardpc.com/show/2a03a7b...dc82234db.html


Ouiche. Sois tu utilise le lien qu'on te donne mais tu vires le ".html" à la fin, sois tu clique droit sur l'image pour copier son adresse et t'as le même résultat.

tof.canardplus.com, le site d'hébergement qui te protège de la maladie d'Alzheimer en ne te mâchant pas le travail !

Voilà. Vous pouvez reprendre vos échanges d'épigrammes émoussées.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ca te dirait un sous-titre "Dommage colatéral" ?


Dixit le mec qui se bousille une couille avec l'autre.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Et c'est répartie pour un tour...


Heureusement que Gringo est là.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Stop Flood.

On est pas à la foire, merde alors!

----------


## El Gringo

Bien dit, je t'aurais nommé modo direct si t'étais pas moins drôle que Phatcobra.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pourtant je lis conscienceusement tout tes articles,  ça devrait bien finir par déteindre un jour.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pourquoi on aura pas le droit de venir parler avec nos amis anglais, hein ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pourquoi une section Anglais d'ailleurs hein ?
Comment je fais pour répondre aux Trolls Pro-Fallout 3 en Anglais autrement que par Fuck, Bitch or Sarkozy ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Dixit le mec qui se bousille une couille avec l'autre.


Peut être, mais je ne fais pas de docking avec mon lapin nain, moi.

----------


## ducon

J'avais pensé à Comme Ta Mère.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Peut-on espérer recevoir le prochain CPC demain pour les abonnés ?

Est-ce que Half aura un jour son achievement Développage ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Est ce que les joueurs de la rédaction sont aussi mauvais à TF2 que le voudrait la rumeur ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Est ce que les joueurs de la rédaction sont aussi mauvais à TF2 que le voudrait la rumeur ?


Pour avoir vu jouer Rabot et je sais plus qui (Zoulou je crois) je confirme que leur niveau et leur stratégie de jeu sont assez... exotiques.

----------


## Snowman

> Peut-on espérer recevoir le prochain CPC demain pour les abonnés ?


Oulà, déjà que j'ai pas fini celui de la rentrée  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

> Je voudrais pas faire mon chieur (bon en fait si) mais sur tof.canardplus, le lien direct pour les images ne marchent pas.http://tof.canardpc.com/show/2a03a7b...dc82234db.html


Faut voir avec Doc TB pour ça  ::): 
et le topic de la Pré migration

----------


## Snowman

Nan c'est bon, Rashtek m'a expliqué la bidouille, ça passe.

----------


## NitroG42

Oui bonjour, peut-on avoir le papier en sucre s'il vous plait ?
Ou en peau de grenouille, pour pouvoir le lécher.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Peut-on espérer recevoir le prochain CPC demain pour les abonnés ?


Tu peux effectivement espérer recevoir le 176 demain!

It's about time!

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pourquoi une section Anglais d'ailleurs hein ?
> Comment je fais pour répondre aux Trolls Pro-Fallout 3 en Anglais autrement que par Fuck, Bitch or Sarkozy ?


C'est pour nous habituer, j'ai ouï dire que le numéro 178 sera entièrement en anglais.

----------


## Snowman

> Oui bonjour, peut-on avoir le papier en sucre s'il vous plait ?
> Ou en peau de grenouille *hallucinogène*, pour pouvoir le lécher.
> Merci d'avance.


Sinon je ne vois pas l'intérêt.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Pour avoir vu jouer Rabot et je sais plus qui (Zoulou je crois) je confirme que leur niveau et leur stratégie de jeu sont assez... exotiques.



C'est pour mieux vous déstabiliser mon enfant.


Puis bon, est-ce que Proust roxait à TF2 ? Je vous le demande.

----------


## Eradan

Mais pour compenser, lui avait du talent.

----------


## NitroG42

> Sinon je ne vois pas l'intérêt.


Homme de goût  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est pour mieux vous déstabiliser mon enfant.
> 
> 
> Puis bon, est-ce que Proust roxait à TF2 ? Je vous le demande.


La question est de savoir si on peut comparer ton travail à celui de Proust.
Ayant lâchement évité les études littéraires pour me concentrer sur des trucs plus utiles utilisant plein de formules en X y z et q, je ne saurais répondre.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bien que mon cursus m'y autorise, je m'en abstiendrai vu que c'est la Journée Mondiale de la Pitié.

----------


## flbl

Et Pan! Dans Ton Cursus !

----------


## Lang0chat

Est-ce que vous avez violé les responsables du retard concernant le n° 176?! Parce que pour voir arriver le n° 177 aussi rapidement dans nos boites et chez les buralistes...  ::ninja::

----------


## Nyrius

> Est-ce que vous avez violé les responsables du retard concernant le n° 176?! Parce que pour voir arriver le n° 177 aussi rapidement dans nos boites et chez les buralistes...


Je pense que notre ami Boulon a ete voir "gentiment" les responsables  ::P:

----------


## DakuTenshi

Armé de vieux lecteurs MP3.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Armé de vieux lecteurs MP3.


De bouteilles d'eau minérales et de bombes anti-poussière.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nyrius travaille chez le distributeur ??

----------


## b0b0

> C'est pour mieux vous déstabiliser mon enfant.
> 
> 
> Puis bon, est-ce que Proust roxait à TF2 ? Je vous le demande.


Oui, on t'apprend rien en cm2  ou quoi ?

:essayederentrerdansleclash:

----------


## Snowman

> Est-ce que vous avez violé les responsables du retard concernant le n° 176?! Parce que pour voir arriver le n° 177 aussi rapidement dans nos boites et chez les buralistes...


Bin apparemment ils y sont pas allés assez fort  ::|: 
La prochaine fois demandez du matos à Jolav (verre pilé, jus de citron, gravier...).

----------


## Truhl

> De bouteilles d'eau minérales et de bombes anti-poussière.


Et une grosse maglite.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Combien resterait-il de membres si on virait tous les gens de la liste nés le 30 Novembre (119 sur les dix premières pages (donc sur 300 noms chez moi)... je peux pas croire que ce soient tous des multis... Pas possible) ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Pourquoi le 177 est dans ma boite alors que j'ai pas fini de lire le 176 ?
C'est triché !!

----------


## pouf

C'est quand qu'on pourra acheter les tasses via le site ?  ::huh::

----------


## Snowman

> C'est quand qu'on pourra acheter les tasses via le site ?


Réservez moi ceux à l'effigie d'Omar Boulon et Doc Teraboule  ::lol::

----------


## El Gringo

> Réservez moi ceux à l'effigie d'Omar Boulon et Doc Teraboule


Il n'y a donc pas qu'en cinéma que tu as des goûts de merde...

----------


## NitroG42

> Il n'y a donc pas qu'en cinéma que tu as des goûts de merde...


Ouh le jaloux-eu.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, il a raison.

----------


## Snowman

> Il n'y a donc pas qu'en cinéma que tu as des goûts de merde...


Bah ils sont tous très chouettes mais bon le portefeuille a ses limites.

----------


## El Gringo

Heureusement pour toi, ils ne sont pas à vendre...

----------


## Nyrius

Je veux une Half , une Gringo et une Boulon.

 ::wub::

----------


## Guest

> Je veux une Half , une Gringo et une Boulon.


On te les passera après l'opération.

----------


## NitroG42

> Nan, il a raison.


Ouh, le modeste-euh.

Et puis moi je suis un fou je fais mes propre gobelets avec des dessins de gringo dessus.

Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai lu le test de Spore, et ca m'a donné envie de l'acheter.
Non je plaisante, mais je trouve que vous êtes encore trop gentil...

----------


## laskov

Une question c'est quoi ce truc informe qui ressemble à un croisement entre une carpette de renard à coté du verre Emile zoulou by couly inc page 8 du canardpc du 15 septembre 2008 ?

en plus comble de l'ironie c'est au dessus d'un article qui a pour nom.... Prénom d'un chien (ça ne s'invente pas)

----------


## Threanor

> Une question c'est quoi ce truc informe qui ressemble à un croisement entre une carpette de renard à coté du verre Emile zoulou by couly inc page 8 du canardpc du 15 septembre 2008 ?
> 
> en plus comble de l'ironie c'est au dessus d'un article qui a pour nom.... Prénom d'un chien (ça ne s'invente pas)


C'est guibole, un souvenir de Picardie, Zoulou en a parlé dans un papier culture.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Par contre on a toujours pas répondu à ma question super importante et sérieuse : pourquoi une section English dans le forum ?? Merde, ils ont brûlés Jeanne quand même!!

----------


## L'invité

> Par contre on a toujours pas répondu à ma question super importante et sérieuse : pourquoi une section English dans le forum ?? Merde, ils ont brûlés Jeanne quand même!!


Je pense que c'est pour les atirer et ensuite tous les tuer.  ::):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ça a bien l'air d'être pour le "SAV" des logiciels de maboul, j'ai pas trouvé ça choquant (bon si, ok, j'ai tenté de le supprimer par lancer de camembert sur sa tronche). 
Mais il suffit de cliquer sur le petit "-" à droite du titre de la catégorie de forum pour ne plus jamais le remarquer.

Hum question : Y aura-t-il un concours ou un numéro plus épais pour fêter les 5 ans (si si c'est pas dans si longtemps) de notre magazine hebdo/bi-mensuel/metrosexuel préféré et favori ?

----------


## Jolaventur

En fait les pub dans le mag c'est pour les trucs qu'il faut pas acheter 

Ah ouai c'est concept 

les alims sceasonic
-Spore
-Sacred 2

et plein d'autres qui m'échape

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> et plein d'autres qui m'échape


Je ne crois pas qu'on ai fait de pub pour des manuels d'orthographe ou des cahiers de vacances consacrés à la ponctuation.

----------


## Snowman

Les alims SeaSonic  ::huh:: 

J'en ai une depuis que j'ai mon nouveau PC (2 ans même si j'ai changé de CG, de processeur et j'ai rajouté del a RAM) et elle est nickel, elle fonctionne très bien.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Par contre on a toujours pas répondu à ma question super importante et sérieuse : pourquoi une section English dans le forum ??


Je réitère ma question capitale.

----------


## O.Boulon

On a déjà répondu dix fois.
Tente l'effort d'une recherche.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quoi ? Un effort ?

C'était mieux avant l'ancien site.

J'ai tenté une recherche avec "Section, rubrique, Anglais, English et poivron".
Quedalle à part mes messages.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Allez, comme tu m'es sympathique:
C'est pour les grosses Questions-Réponses comme celles de fallout 3 car ça attire beaucoup de personnes d'outre-manche /atlantique.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Waaaah la classe.  :B): 
Bientot vous allez être obligés de tirer le mag en 23 langues et de donner des conférences de presse :fanboydemerde:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Allez, comme tu m'es sympathique:
> C'est pour les grosses Questions-Réponses comme celles de fallout 3 car ça attire beaucoup de personnes d'outre-manche /atlantique.


Merci t'es un amour.
Du coup on va pouvoir se faire basher en règle à chaque Q/R.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je réitère parce que apparement faut pas hésiter à se répéter. :P




> Hum question : Y aura-t-il un concours ou un numéro plus épais pour fêter les 5 ans (si si c'est pas dans si longtemps) de notre magazine hebdo/bi-mensuel/metrosexuel préféré et favori ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je réitère parce que apparement faut pas hésiter à se répéter. :P


On sait pas encore.

----------


## bill baroud

bonjours,
je sais pas si doit pose ma question ici mais c pas grave je me lance.
voila je me suis abonne a votre magasine d'ici peut je crois en aout et j'ai toujours pas reçu de magasine et je commence a m'inquiete en peut la parce que je me suis abonne pour 1 ans quand meme voila c tout a pars que je vous lie depuis votre creation du magasine et meme quand vous ete dans joystick voila et bonne continuation
ps: faite pas gaffe aux fautes sinon sa va vous bruler les yeux

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> On sait pas encore.


Merci à toi.

----------


## TheToune

> bonjours,
> je sais pas si doit pose ma question ici mais c pas grave je me lance.
> voila je me suis abonne a votre magasine d'ici peut je crois en aout et j'ai toujours pas reçu de magasine et je commence a m'inquiete en peut la parce que je me suis abonne pour 1 ans quand meme voila c tout a pars que je vous lie depuis votre creation du magasine et meme quand vous ete dans joystick voila et bonne continuation
> ps: faite pas gaffe aux fautes sinon sa va vous bruler les yeux


Envoit un mail à abonnements  "A entouré d'un rond( ::P: )" canardpc.com

----------


## Therapy2crew

C'est qui le nouveau cruciformiste ?
Maitresse Paule Cul en tout cas c'est foutrement plus sexy ! C'est la touche érotique du CPC, donc ça doit être Sonia ?

----------


## Snowman

Tiens une question qui me taraude : est-ce que vous gardez les versions des éditeurs pour jouer chez vous ou vous achetez le jeu en version boîte ?

Mettons vous recevez Far Cry 2, et après que le test ait été publié vous vous dites "oh putaing, il était bieng ce jeu, j'ai bieng envie de me recommencer une partie", vous allez l'acheter en magasin ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On ramène rien chez nous. Surtout pas des versions reviews ou previews.
Tout est bouclé dans la ludothèque, c'est un contrat moral et tacite avec les éditeurs.

Quand c'est une version commercial, ceux qui jouent chez eux les chopent mais sinon on joue plutôt à la rédac'.

----------


## Electabs

Nan ça doit Ackboo, qui après avoir eu quelque démêler avec les dauphins est devenu Maitresse  ::mellow:: . je voit que ça.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Je ne crois pas qu'on ai fait de pub pour des manuels d'orthographe ou des cahiers de vacances consacrés à la ponctuation.


Ou à la conjugaison du verbe avoir au subjonctif ? :taquin:

----------


## Snowman

> On ramène rien chez nous. Surtout pas des versions reviews ou previews.
> Tout est bouclé dans la ludothèque, c'est un contrat moral et tacite avec les éditeurs.
> 
> Quand c'est une version commercial, ceux qui jouent chez eux les chopent mais sinon on joue plutôt à la rédac'.


Ah ok, merci de la réponse.
Je croyais qu'une fois tout publié, les reviews devenaient "publics" et qu'on pouvait les embarquer.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Nan ça doit Ackboo, qui après avoir eu quelque démêler avec les dauphins est devenu Maitresse . je voit que ça.


En fait ce serait Ackboo qui réclamerait de se faire appeler maitresse ?  ::o: 
Comme un petit caprice d'ancien chef ?

Mais il a toujours été un peu louche avec ses histoires de livreur érotique ...

----------


## Therapy2crew

Oh dis donc j'ai encore une question ! J'ai bien lu votre article de la GC sur le prochain épisode de NWII et je souhaitais savoir si c'était un stand alone.
Je me fais pas beaucoup d'espoir, mais bon j'ai pas tellement envie d'acheter et d'installer le jeu original et son 1er add-on ... ::|:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je crois que c'est un add-on.

----------


## Nonok

Plop  ::): , j'y vais de ma question.

Est-il imaginable qu'un jour la rédaction puisse numériser d'anciens numéros pour les mettre en ligne ? Genre les très vieux numéros. Est-il aussi imaginable de retrouver un de ces jours des pochettes qui contiennent plein de vieux canards en vente pour des sommes modiques ?

(Mais si vous savez comme ceux de ps2 magasine ou il y a 2-3 vieux mags toujours sympa à lire si on les a manqués)

 :;):  parce que je collectionne m'voyez. Enfin si c'est pas possible alors tant pis.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hum hum...

----------


## Nonok

> Hum hum...


Ok, citer un truc de chez _future truc_ c'était peut etre hors-jeu. Disons, imaginer un petit encart "anciens numéros" dans le mag ?  :;): 

ça se trouve ça existe  ::blink::  ... Aurais-je parlé trop vite ?

Bon bah sinon oubliez, je rentre DMC méditer.


En parlant de méditer, est-ce que vous avez médité de foutre mon pied au cul de l'editeur de bad day l.a ? Parce que c'est le seul jeu qui sort une quote de cpc et qui est pourri. Faut le faire.

J'en ai encore les hemorroides de l'avoir acheté. Enfin je sais c'était pas votre faute. Mais zut.  ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AU vu des progrès sur le site, est-ce que vous prévoyez dans un avenir pas très lointain (3-4 ans) d'être uniquement disponible en ligne  et plus en mag papier ?

Nan parce que  c'est important, faudra prévoir la taille des WC pour y intégrer  un Pc si on ne veut pas perdre les bonnes habitudes.

J'aborderais la question de l'abonnement payant au site plus tard, j'veux pas me faire plastiquer la tronche demain.

----------


## Nonok

> AU vu des progrès sur le site, est-ce que vous prévoyez dans un avenir pas très lointain (3-4 ans) d'être uniquement disponible en ligne et plus en mag papier ?
> 
> Nan parce que c'est important, faudra prévoir la taille des WC pour y intégrer un Pc si on ne veut pas perdre les bonnes habitudes.
> 
> J'aborderais la question de l'abonnement payant au site plus tard, j'veux pas me faire plastiquer la tronche demain.


 
Demain, je te plastique la tronche.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

TU feras la queue, comme tout le monde.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
Le papier, c'est sacré.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Et puis le site est complémentaire au mag'. Et vice versa.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Jérôme c'est Oni-Oni le blondinnet ? Dans ce cas ne devrait-on on pas signer Jérôme-Jérôme ?

----------


## Castor

> Jérôme c'est Oni-Oni le blondinnet ?


AHAHAHA Hem. Pardon.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est quand même pas Casque qui signerait pas Casque ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le papier, c'est sacré.


*enfile son costume de fanboy*


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 


*se remet en slip, faut pas déconner*

----------


## Guest

> Jérôme c'est Oni-Oni le blondinnet ? Dans ce cas ne devrait-on on pas signer Jérôme-Jérôme ?


Non, moi c'est Cyril.

----------


## Castor

> Non, moi c'est Cyril.


Mais dis la vérité.

----------


## O.Boulon

Jérôme=Casque=Roux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah le Fourbe ! Il a signé Jérôme pour pas que je soupçonne que son PQ vienne de Casque himself ! Comment supportez-vous de travailler sous un tel fardeau de villenie ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Si vous savez qu'il est roux, il enlève donc parfois son casque.
Hmmmm l'enquête avance à grand pas, nous aurons bientôt le fin mot de cette histoire.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En fait des sources sûres mais putassières affirment qu'il y a de moins en moins de roux et de plus en plus de peau. Bientôt plus besoin de casque.

----------


## Akodo

J'aurais une question pour les gens du magajine, en fait je me demandais si le fait d'avoir des serveurs TF2 qui roxxe du ponayz avait été bénéfique pour vous ? Est-ce que vous avez remarqué une hausse (extraordinaire  ::lol:: ) des ventes depuis ? Et au niveau de la fréquentation du site ?
Mine de rien ça vous fait pas mal de pub tout ça.

----------


## Therapy2crew

C'est quoi les 2, 3 jeux qui vous ont le plus marqué à la GC ?
A part les sims 3 ...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Error 404

----------


## Brocoli Man

Question : est ce qu'on verra certains d'entre vous samedi 27 au salon du JV ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ils vont sûrement distribuer des CPC (et des coups d'pied au cul).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et des lecteurs MP3.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> C'est quoi les 2, 3 jeux qui vous ont le plus marqué à la GC ?
> A part les sims 3 ...



J'ai pas encore lu tout le compte-rendu de la GC, mais je crois que Fuel et Cities XL ont fait bonne impression.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Par contre on a toujours pas répondu à ma question super importante et sérieuse : pourquoi une section English dans le forum ?? Merde, ils ont brûlés Jeanne quand même!!


Après mûre réflexion je pense que c'est pour effectuer une étude sociologique sur ce que j'intitulerais "le symptôme de la femme de Barbe Bleue". 

Étant donné que Barbe-Bleue nous a interdit une pièce du forum, mais qu'on peut regarder sous la porte librement, avec pour unique contrainte de ne pas rentrer dans cette pièce et foutre le souk partout, qui va craquer le plus rapidement et se faire trancher la tête ?

Voilà l'unique fonction des english forums. Dès qu'ils auront rempli leur fonction (exterminer les plus imprudents d'entre nous, il faut dégraisser le mammouth) ils disparaitront dans une faille spatio-temporelle.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Après mûre réflexion je pense que c'est pour effectuer une étude sociologique sur ce que j'intitulerais "le symptôme de la femme de Barbe Bleue". 
> 
> Étant donné que Barbe-Bleue nous a interdit une pièce du forum, mais qu'on peut regarder sous la porte librement, avec pour unique contrainte de ne pas rentrer dans cette pièce et foutre le souk partout, qui va craquer le plus rapidement et se faire trancher la tête ?
> 
> Voilà l'unique fonction des english forums. Dès qu'ils auront rempli leur fonction (exterminer les plus imprudents d'entre nous, il faut dégraisser le mammouth) ils disparaitront dans une faille spatio-temporelle.


Je n'y avais pas pensé, mais maintenant, c'est évident, tu as parfaitement raison et l'envie devient si pressante en moi d'aller y lâcher quelques injures de notre bonne vieille France. Résiste !

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Après mûre réflexion je pense que c'est pour effectuer une étude sociologique sur ce que j'intitulerais "le symptôme de la femme de Barbe Bleue". 
> 
> Étant donné que Barbe-Bleue nous a interdit une pièce du forum, mais qu'on peut regarder sous la porte librement, avec pour unique contrainte de ne pas rentrer dans cette pièce et foutre le souk partout, qui va craquer le plus rapidement et se faire trancher la tête ?
> 
> Voilà l'unique fonction des english forums. Dès qu'ils auront rempli leur fonction (exterminer les plus imprudents d'entre nous, il faut dégraisser le mammouth) ils disparaitront dans une faille spatio-temporelle.


Ha ha !! Fort ! Très fort !!  :;): 

Quelle lucidité cher Jeckhyl ! Tu as réussi à déceler le processus d'épuration des canards !! ::mellow::

----------


## le faucheur

Le lapin en peluche visible sur la photo du bureau de Casque fait partie des futurs produits dérivées ?
Si oui, ca sort quand ?

----------


## Goji

Ils ont dit _non, pas question, nenni, nada, jamais_, et _urètre_ aussi.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Gringo a en effet dit _Urètre ou ne pas urètre, telle est la miction._

----------


## mr.poly

> Gringo avait avoué que t'étais excité par Spore et The Sims 3, tu veux qu'on ressorte le topic des goûts de chiotte?


arf c'est un peu la honte...  :^_^:

----------


## mr.poly

Moi une tite question : pourquoi pas une floppée de bench sur les cartes graphiques sorties cet ete ??? juste un papier genre preferez telle à telle mais sans vrais bench...

Ca m'épatate un peu de vrais pros du bench comme vous lol

Non mais en vrais pourquoi ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon est-ce que ça arrive à certains pigistes de la rédac d'écrire des articles pour d'autres mags, pas forcément informatiques ? De temps à autre, histoire de beurrer les épinards et le cul de la crémière.

----------


## O.Boulon

A part Rabot, tu veux dire ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Et à part tes articles pour _Le choc du mois_ et _Pref Magazine_.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais que Rabot écrive pour France-Dimanche, ça c'est connu de tous.
Mais les autres, les professionnels ?

----------


## Pelomar

Me souviens d'une histoire de critiques de films porn crads...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est pas de la pige, c'est de l'assistance à personne en danger.

----------


## Sk-flown

Il parait que les recettes de cuisines de femme actuel c'est El Gringo qui les composent, tout les plats concoctaient sur sa plaque électrique ou un goût inimitable de vieux graillon rance.

----------


## Pelomar

Et Threanor ferait les pages sexe de "Philosophie magazine", mais le doute subsiste encore.

----------


## Largeman

Half pose régulièrement pour Playgirl et Têtu.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Par contre Rabot a décidé de continuer à faire les blagues du Journal de Mickey. Merci à lui !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ha un lecteur, c'est pas souvent que j'en croise par ici.

----------


## Djal

> Ha un lecteur, c'est pas souvent que j'en croise par ici.


Arrête avec les multis on t'a dit !

----------


## Murne

> Sinon est-ce que ça arrive à certains pigistes de la rédac d'écrire des articles pour d'autres mags, pas forcément informatiques ? De temps à autre, histoire de beurrer les épinards et le cul de la crémière.


Après deux pages de flood, je vais faire une réponse sérieuse.  ::rolleyes:: 

J'ai surpris Elfedac dans PC Update, et donc je suppose Hardware Magazine. Voilà, c'est pas facile à repérer quand il n'y a pas les pseudos, mais je connais l'ours de CPC par coeur.  :B):

----------


## Largeman

Je ne me permettrais pas de mentir au sujet de ce pauvre Half, voyez vous-même:

----------


## PolluXxX

Pourquoi est-ce qu'il y a quelques caractères en rouge disséminés un peu partout dans le dernier CPC?

----------


## Mug Bubule

Je croyais que c'était un truc que j'avais jamais remarqué ... mais maintenant que tu le dis ... surement un message cachés qui s'activera à la lecture d'une phrase dans le prochain CPC qui nous fera prendre le contrôle du monde pour la rédac' ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Gringo a en effet dit _Urètre ou ne pas urètre, telle est la miction._


Ah ah ! En voilà une que je vais garder pour le boulot (avec le Mea Culpa).

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pourquoi est-ce qu'il y a quelques caractères en rouge disséminés un peu partout dans le dernier CPC?


Ah ouais j'ai vu ça aussi, essayé de les assembler mais ça n'a rien donné de prononçable.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Je ne me permettrais pas de mentir au sujet de ce pauvre Half, voyez vous-même:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/51a2...b677093145.jpg


Ma-gni-fique !! C'est de toute beauté !!  ::wub:: 

Oh mon dieu Half, quel érotisme ... ::wub::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Ah ah ! En voilà une que je vais garder pour le boulot (avec le Mea Culpa).


Avec le méat qui coule pas. Putain, t'enchaînes du combo gros.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Pourquoi est-ce qu'il y a quelques caractères en rouge disséminés un peu partout dans le dernier CPC?


Oui j'ai repéré une virgule je me suis interrogé.

----------


## Yasko

> Par contre on a toujours pas répondu à ma question super importante et sérieuse : pourquoi une section English dans le forum ?? Merde, ils ont brûlés Jeanne quand même!!


C'est notre legs ixkatrevinsixien, très che(e)rs.
La section anglophone était la dernière hébergée, maintenant qu'elle a aussi migré, j'ai l'impression que l'ancien forum va bientôt fermer...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Après deux pages de flood, je vais faire une réponse sérieuse. 
> 
> J'ai surpris Elfedac dans PC Update, et donc je suppose Hardware Magazine. Voilà, c'est pas facile à repérer quand il n'y a pas les pseudos, mais je connais l'ours de CPC par coeur.


Fiou, c'est bien de le dire 7 mois après son premier article !  :;): 
Il me semble que je l'avait déjà dit en plus. :flemmedechercher:

----------


## mescalin

> Pourquoi ne pas intégrer à la section hardware du site les tests de Elfedac, genre un mois après leur parution dans le magazine ?



Ah ben tiens en fait c'est fait http://www.canardpc.com/dossier-48-1...ur_gamers.html

----------


## El Gringo

> :flemmedechercher:


Etait-ce bien nécessaire ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ouais ! :agnan:

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ouais ! :agnan:




Agnan ?  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui, celui-là.
Je l'avais eu en sous-titre pour ma manie à toujours vouloir être le premier à répondre/dire quelque chose/donner des explications...  ::P: 

Sinon, j'ai fais ma recherche.
Premier post pas très clair.
Deuxième plus clair.

----------


## El Gringo

> Oui, celui-là.
> Je l'avais eu en sous-titre pour ma manie à toujours vouloir être le premier à répondre/dire quelque chose/donner des explications...


Threanor, c'est toi ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Mince, j'ai un double au sein de la rédac et je le sais même pas !  ::w00t::

----------


## Threanor

> Threanor, c'est toi ?


Connard.
J'arrête d'être ton conseiller scientifique personnel puisque c'est comme ça.

----------


## flbl

Question pour Threanor: est ce que tu sais que ton "zombie proof" dans ta signature du forum renvoit vers: "This page has moved
The quiz you are looking for is no longer hosted on Mingle2, but it can be found here:"

----------


## El Gringo

> Connard.
> J'arrête d'être ton conseiller scientifique personnel puisque c'est comme ça.


Allez, t'as pas le droit de faire ça, c'est de l'obscurantisme et une restriction à la liberté d'information, je n'hésiterai pas à en appeler à l'Europe mon gars !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Question pour Threanor: est ce que tu sais que ton "zombie proof" dans ta signature du forum renvoit vers: "This page has moved
> The quiz you are looking for is no longer hosted on Mingle2, but it can be found here:"


Question pour flbl: Est ce que tu sais que sur ton profil "Trouver tous les messages de flbl" renvoie vers une succession de messages négatifs et/ou outrecuidant ?

----------


## Threanor

> Question pour Threanor: est ce que tu sais que ton "zombie proof" dans ta signature du forum renvoit vers: "This page has moved
> The quiz you are looking for is no longer hosted on Mingle2, but it can be found here:"


Non je ne savais pas merci, c'est mis à jour.




> Allez, t'as pas le droit de faire ça, c'est de l'obscurantisme et une restriction à la liberté d'information, je n'hésiterai pas à en appeler à l'Europe mon gars !


Nous travaillons actuellement pour l'Europe (voir pour le monde)

----------


## flbl

Question pour celui qui donne swampwalk et regenerate mais même pas +1/+1: connais tu le rôle du langage dans les processus perceptuels ?


Edith: Merci Threanor, maintenant je sais que je peux me prendre 30 gamins de 5 ans à moi tout seul mais que je n'ai que 59% de chances de survivre à un crash sur la lune et 58% de survivre à un zombie apocalypse, 65% de manger mes potes, geek à 92%, mon cadavre vaut 5875$ et je suis un bouclier humain à 64% tout en sachant citer 32 couleurs en 5 minutes. Voila du temps utilement dilapidé!

----------


## ducon

> Nous travaillons actuellement pour l'Europe (voir pour le monde)


Deux fois.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tu imites fort mal le Belge.

----------


## ducon

C'est dans la chanson !

----------


## celoy

> C'est dans la chanson !


Une écoute supplémentaire s'impose je crois : celle là, c'est pas deux fois dans la chanson il me semble...

----------


## elkoo

Les roses de l'Europe sont le festin de Satan... je répète...

----------


## El Gringo

Les sangliers sont lâchés on dirait, mais vous n'allez pas faire toute la chanson hein, dites ?

----------


## ducon

> Une écoute supplémentaire s'impose je crois : celle là, c'est pas deux fois dans la chanson il me semble...


Oui, je sais, c'était juste pour faire ping.

----------


## Goji

Pong !
À toi.

----------


## Arthur Rabot



----------


## ducon

Hu hu hu, même j'ai pensé à cette machine en postant.  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Y aura-t'il dans le prochain numéro un test sur la nouvelle édition de The witcher ?

edit : bah merci

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'anticipe: Non!. Y'a rien qui justifie un "On yJoue encore". 
Quand à un test...Bof c'est pas l'EE qui va changer la note à mon avis.

----------


## NitroG42

> J'anticipe: Non!. Y'a rien qui justifie un "On yJoue encore". 
> Quand à un test...Bof c'est pas l'EE qui va changer la note à mon avis.


A mon avis, je pense l'inverse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh peut être qu'ils feront un papier là-dessus j'en sais rien.
MAis y'a rien qui le justifie, le jeu est identique avec juste corrections des bugs et ajout de fringues/couleurs différentes pour les pnj et les monstre.

----------


## NitroG42

> BAh peut être qu'ils feront un papier là-dessus j'en sais rien.
> MAis y'a rien qui le justifie, le jeu est identique avec juste corrections des bugs et ajout de fringues/couleurs différentes pour les pnj et les monstre.


Euh non, nouveaux dialogues (en anglais en tout cas), nouvelles ciné, et apparemment animation refaites (enfin là pas encore assez à mon gout quand même  :<_<:  )

----------


## Threanor

> Y aura-t'il dans le prochain numéro un test sur la nouvelle édition de The witcher ?


A Venir d'une page dans le numéro 178 et test dans le suivant si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tiens ça m'apprendra à anticiper les réponses de la rédac  ::P: 

@Nitro: pour les nouvelles anims je ne vois pas trop la différence... Quand aux lignes de dialogues refaites...Bah j'ai fait le jeu à sa sortie, depuis je ne me souviens pas de la moindre ligne. Alors c'est possible que ce soit "mieux" mais ça ne saute pas aux yeux.

----------


## Sk-flown

Il sera temps de faire un mea culpa.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ne rêvez pas trop...Le jeu ne s'est pas transformé depuis l'année dernière.

----------


## DakuTenshi

::o: .

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=12608

Rien que pour vous  :;): .

----------


## Sk-flown

Il avait quand meme manger un petit 6 pas trop mérité de la part de l'ami Gringo.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof Obli s'est mangé un 9 pas trop mérite de l'avis de Mr cacao, alors bon...  ::):

----------


## le faucheur

Vous comptez tester Mount and blade ?

----------


## d2n

canardpc est magazine has been completement depassé :

-pourquoi il n'y a pas de lien cliquable dans le magasine
-pourquoi il n'y a que des images/photos aucune video dans les pages .. trop nul
-c'est trop nul dans le canard papier vous ne repondez même pas en direct même quand on pose nos questions en les ecrivant dedans avec un beau bic ... un manque total de respect.. HAS BEEN on vous dis
-un truc egalement trop abusé dans votre magasine il est figé on a  beau le relire 10x rien ne change même quand y'a des nouvelles annonces que comptez vous y faire

enfin et c'est le pire il attire tous les gogols du coin, d'ailleurs je suis la pour confirmer cette these comment se fait ce ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est parce que t'as pas la version pour les abonnés.

----------


## DakuTenshi

d2n il se croit dans Harry Potter.

----------


## Jeckhyl

On a déjà la webcam qui fonctionne page 28, on peut pas demander beaucoup plus.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> C'est parce que t'as pas la version pour les abonnés.


Ha ha ! Pas mal ! Pas mal du tout !! ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nonok

Putain j'ai l'impression que j'ai du mal à lire la partie news de CPC depuis l'arrivée du nouveau site. Fait chier je sais déjà tout.  ::zzz:: 

Ok, je vais mourir moi et tous mes amis dans un trou noir mais ça fait chier. Faudrait voir à mettre autre chose (comme news) nan ? 

Enfin c'est pas une critique, si peu, mais c'est déjà super rare de pouvoir parler à des redactos de magasines que j'vais pas abuser et ajouter merci.

 ::):

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Putain j'ai l'impression que j'ai du mal à lire la partie news de CPC depuis l'arrivée du nouveau site. Fait chier je sais déjà tout.


Wabon? Moi je suis toujours enthousiaste quand j'ouvre mon Firefox pour découvrir les news de Rabot et éventuellement les articles des autres zigotos. Encore hier Thréanor alimentait son Science Et Vice et aujourd'hui Grand Maitre B nous parlait de Mait... heu de Monsieur Thompson. Moi je suis très satisfait d'une tellement qualité ET quantité d'information.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Question très sérieuse : je me suis abonné ce soir à la fois à Canard PC et à Courrier International (pas de pin's, merci). 

_Le second indique noir sur blanc à partir de quel numéro l'abonnement commencera. 
Il propose même de choisir de commencer sa période d'abonnement plus tard si on le veut._

Cette fonction peut-elle être envisagée pour le Canard (et ça éviterait pas mal de posts remplis d'interrogations métaphysiques, même si dans mon cas j'ai choisi une date stratégique pour m'abonner  :B): ) ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Enfin c'est pas une critique, si peu, mais c'est déjà super rare de pouvoir parler à des redactos de magasines que j'vais pas abuser et ajouter merci.


C'est vrai que t'es vachement ingrat de nous parler comme ça alors que tu peux nous parler...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Nous venons de recevoir à la rédaction les premiers exemplaires du numéro 178, qui devrait avoir un peu d'avance pour les abonnés également.


Je comprends pas, l'imprimeur vous livre les magazines à la rédac? Il peut pas les livrer au (nouveau  ::o: ) distributeur?

Ou alors vous en recevez plusieurs par la Poste, pour une raison X ou Y?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ouais, on en reçoit toujours un colis directement par l'imprimeur. En parallèle il envoie les autres au distributeur.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ouais, on en reçoit toujours un colis directement par l'imprimeur. En parallèle il envoie les autres au distributeur.


Ah d'accord  :;): .

----------


## Largeman

Avez-vous abandonnez le projet de la Canard TV ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Vous comptez tester Mount and blade ?


Je me posais la même question  ::):

----------


## Djal

Pour Street Fighter 4 et PES 2009 allez vous avoir la possibilité de tester les fonctionnalités online à fond?

Ce sont ces fonctionnalités qui décideront si j'achete ou non une Xbox360 ou une PS3... Si j'avais su ce qu'était le online du 2008 j'aurais économisé 45Euros.

----------


## O.Boulon

On les testera sur PC.

----------


## Djal

> On les testera sur PC.


Vous connaissez un peu le online du 2008 histoire de pouvoir comparer? Ouais je suis relou avec ça mais c'était tellement merdique! 
Merci pour la réponse rapide en tout cas..

----------


## Sk-flown

Tu fais comme les gens intelligents t'attends que les cons servent de cobayes, tu verras au final avec cette méthode tu gagnes du temps et de l'argent.

----------


## magnifique nom

@el gringo
bonjour cher maître,
Je voudrais savoir comment on fait la bechamel, avez vous la recette dans vos cartons ?

Bien à vous
Magnifique

----------


## El Gringo

> @el gringo
> bonjour cher maître,
> Je voudrais savoir comment on fait la bechamel, avez vous la recette dans vos cartons ?
> 
> Bien à vous
> Magnifique


Ben ouais mais c'est un peu hors-charte, désolé.

----------


## Snowman

Donc pour la recette de la mousse au chocolat, vaut mieux pas savoir  ::mellow::

----------


## Jeckhyl



----------


## Yasko

> Je voudrais savoir comment on fait la bechamel, avez vous la recette dans vos cartons ?


On fait fondre une bonne quantité de beurre, on y ajoute une certaine quantité de farine toujours en chauffant à feu doux et en mélangeant soigneusement, puis on incorpore très progressivement le lait, là aussi en mélangeant soigneusement (grumeaux sinon). On peut le faire chauffer au préalable pour limiter les grumeaux mais les puristes s'abstiennent.
Saler, poivrer, et raper un peu de noix de muscade éventuellement.
S'enduire le sexe de béchamel puis le rouler dans une tranche de jambon et l'enfourner dans... euh... En fait, c'est là que ca devient hors chatte charte.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Perso, je mets toujours un chouia de curry dans ma bechamel.

----------


## El Gringo

Ah tiens, moi c'est l'inverse.

----------


## le faucheur

Vous avez pas fait de distribution de mag au festival cette année ?

----------


## magnifique nom

> _Bechamel_


Merci Yasko, ca se tente, vu que j'ai salement foiré la sauce hier soir. Je pense au suicide, heureusement mes proches me soutiennent.

----------


## Goji

La réussite de la béchamel est un art subtile demandant concentration et bonne poigne. Jouer du feu et du poignet, sans faire brûler le beurre, saupoudrer de farine juste ce qu'il faut, juger de la boule obtenue, tenir la casserole, verser le lait et touiller en même temps (gros challenge, ne vous entraînez pas chez-vous mais dans la cuisine d'un inconnu), juger l'onctuosité de l'ensemble, ajouter du sel et du poivre mais pas trop, et perso j'ajoute du gruyère râpé, pour le challenge, pour la déconne, mais c'est super bon sur les croques-monsieur.
Mais le croque-monsieur, c'est une toute autre histoire !

----------


## jpjmarti

> La réussite de la béchamel est un art subtile demandant concentration et bonne poigne. Jouer du feu et du poignet, sans faire brûler le beurre, saupoudrer de farine juste ce qu'il faut, juger de la boule obtenue, tenir la casserole, verser le lait et touiller en même temps (gros challenge, ne vous entraînez pas chez-vous mais dans la cuisine d'un inconnu), juger l'onctuosité de l'ensemble, ajouter du sel et du poivre mais pas trop, et perso j'ajoute du gruyère râpé, pour le challenge, pour la déconne, mais c'est super bon sur les croques-monsieur.
> Mais le croque-monsieur, c'est une toute autre histoire !


Je fais l'inverse, je laisse refroidir la bouboule et y mets du lait chaud. Ca marche mieux que dans l'autre sens. dans tous les cas, le secret : un des deux ingrédients est froid, l'autre bouillant.

----------


## Goji

Tiens pas con, j'essayerai comme ça la prochaine fois, ça évite peut-être le stress de voir les grumeaux arriver, avec leur sales petites gueules difformes, obligeant à touiller comme un ouf tout en essayant de garder la casserole sur le feu.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Pareil que jpjmarti. Par contre, il faut quand même pas mal de poivre pour le goût.

----------


## ElGato

'pouvez tamiser la farine aussi.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Vous avez pas fait de distribution de mag au festival cette année ?


Jles ai pas vus. 
Ou alors ils étaient bien cachés derrière Peter Molyneux.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, là, on a trop abusé du cocktail fatigué plus occupé.

----------


## Yasko

> perso j'ajoute du gruyère râpé, pour le challenge, pour la déconne, mais c'est super bon sur les croques-monsieur.


Ah la la, le sacrilège ! C'est comme pour le gratin dauphinois. PAS DE FROMAGE ! Sinon, c'est une tartiflette (remarque, c'est bon aussi  ::):  ).

Bon, y a des cuistots out there apparemment. Y a pas un topic fourneaux ? 

(enfin je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée, en plus du topic du coeur, ca va encore rameuter plein de filles)
 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Djal

> (enfin je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée, en plus du topic du coeur, ca va encore rameuter plein de filles)
> h34r:


On est en 2008 mec, sont trop occupées à essayer de comprendre "Sous le Soleil".

EDIT: Sinon y'a bien un topic qui doit s'appeller "ce soir vous mangez quoi?" un truc comme ça dans Tout ou rien.

----------


## Tink

> On est en 2008 mec, sont trop occupées à essayer de comprendre "Sous le Soleil".
> 
> EDIT: Sinon y'a bien un topic qui doit s'appeller "ce soir vous mangez quoi?" un truc comme ça dans Tout ou rien.


Tu m'etonnes: Caroline est morte, les 3/4 du cast original a disparu, y'a des femmes mures qui couchent avec des ados.. bref.. On est perdue..On arrive plus a faire et sa pedicure et regarder en meme temps, alors faire a bouffer.. revez pas!

----------


## Dar

Et voilà tout s'explique. Si on veut avoir la table de mise quand on rentre du boulot où on a trimé pour sustenter le foyer, il faut avant avoir fait une explication de texte de "Sous le Soleil" saison 28 à Madame.
: pastaper :

----------


## Brocoli Man

Est ce que Gringo se fait toujours attaquer par des oiseaux tueurs ?

----------


## El Gringo

Non, ils sont partis avec le beau temps... Vous ne pouvez pas imaginer à quel point c'était devenu stressant d'aller fumer.

----------


## mescalin

C'était un genre de cracoucass ?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan c'étaient des mouettes et elles me fondaient dessus en hurlant. Vraiment.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Mouette, Monsieur Chat, Half...

Non non, ça se confirme. On est sur le forum des éditions Dupuis.

----------


## mescalin

> Nan c'étaient des mouettes et elles me fondaient dessus en hurlant. Vraiment.


J'ai le père d'un pote qui s'est fait éborgner par un goéland en posant une antenne sur un toit. C'est de la saloperie ces bestioles.

----------


## El Gringo

Comme quoi un peu de moutarde ultra-forte sur un bout de pain, c'est peu cher payé pour des délinquants notoires...

----------


## Castor

> http://picnic.ciao.com/fr/64400910.jpg
> 
> Mouette, Monsieur Chat, Half...
> 
> Non non, ça se confirme. On est sur le forum des éditions Dupuis.


Boulon ?  ::huh::

----------


## Snowman

Et Half dans le rôle de Gaston ?  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Boulon ? 
> 
> http://www.bdzoom.com/local/cache-vi...er-2-29af0.gif


ça serait plutôt fantasio, si half prend la place de gaston en tout cas.

----------


## O.Boulon

Mouais, Gaston c'est moi.
Je suis fantaisiste, gaffeur et gentil.
Half, il est juste minable. Et il n'existe que par la force de ma puissance narrative, tas de cons.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je suis (...) gentil. Half, il est juste minable. Et il n'existe que par la force de ma puissance narrative, tas de cons.


Tout est dit.  ::):

----------


## spongebong

> ça serait plutôt fantasio, si half prend la place de gaston en tout cas.


Qui est Prunelle ? 

Sonia est Mademoiselle Jeanne ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Boulon et Doc TB alias Ducran/Lapoigne

Half n'a plus qu'à se teindre en blond.

----------


## El Gringo

> Qui est Prunelle ? http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:...e/prunelle.jpg
> 
> Sonia est Mademoiselle Jeanne ? http://www.bdcentral.com/Gaston/Jeanne.JPG


Ah non Boulon c'est prunelle en fait, je l'avais oublié celui-là. Sinon je crois que la comparaison ne tient pas sur l'ensemble de la redaction donc j'arrête là...

----------


## spongebong

> Comme quoi un peu de moutarde ultra-forte sur un bout de pain, c'est peu cher payé pour des délinquants notoires...


 :^_^: 

J'adore.



> Sinon je crois que la comparaison ne tient pas sur l'ensemble de la redaction donc j'arrête là...


T'as la frousse qu'on te dise que tu ressembles à Bertrand Labévue.

----------


## Jolaventur

En fait les pub sur le site et dans le mag c'est pour nous montrer tout ce qu'il faut pas acheter.

Seasonic, Heden, Kane and Lynch et j'en oublie.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> En fait les pub sur le site et dans le mag c'est pour nous montrer tout ce qu'il faut pas acheter.
> 
> Seasonic, Heden, Kane and Lynch et j'en oublie.


Ouais mais bon y a le film avec Jason alors ça rachète le reste :iloveyoujason:  ::wub:: 


PAr contre, le film mirrors, c'était foutrement de mauvais gout  ::(:  !!

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouais mais bon y a le film avec Jason alors ça rachète le reste :iloveyoujason: 
> http://img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/...am_41fcc51.jpg
> 
> PAr contre, le film mirrors, c'était foutrement de mauvais gout  !!


Que tu es des gouts de chiottes c'est ton problème mais tu pourrais au moins le garder pour toi,  ou alors y'a un tgopic dédié.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Alors, le discours du Président de la République vous a-t-il rassuré quant à l'avenir de la presse écrite ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Alors, le discours du Président de la République vous a-t-il rassuré quant à l'avenir de la presse écrite ?


Euh... qu'est-ce qu'il racontait en gros ? :vientdeseréveiller:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Alors, le discours du Président de la République vous a-t-il rassuré quant à l'avenir de la presse écrite ?


Bof, avoir placé quatre gros patron de presse pour animer et diriger les débats me donne vraiment pas envie d'en savoir plus.
Je retiendrais juste que Sarko à dit les gratuits c'est la mort de la presse écrite et c'est une ineptie économique.

----------


## Lang0chat

Hop petite question en rapport aux release de test que vous recevez. Quelqu'un avait déjà aborder le sujet mais je sais plus si on vous avait demandé combien de temps avant la sortie du jeu vous étaient envoyées les release? Je suppose que c'est variable m' enfin faites un effort quoi !

Et, est-ce que certains éditeurs vous boudent parce que vous êtes trop maychants?  ::ninja::

----------


## Therapy2crew

Presse non-stop doit regarder tout ça de haut, non ? Vous devez pas trop être touchés par la morosité du monde de la presse à l'heure actuelle ?

Au fait Presse non stop ne publie que le CPC ? D'autres projets ?




> Que tu es des gouts de chiottes c'est ton problème mais tu pourrais au moins le garder pour toi, ou alors y'a un tgopic dédié.


J'ai déjà avouer mon amour pour Statham dans le-dit "tgopic" ...

D'ailleurs, pour info, Crank 2: High voltage a été annocé !!  :;):   ::wub::

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Comme quoi un peu de moutarde ultra-forte sur un bout de pain, c'est peu cher payé pour des délinquants notoires...


Savais tu qu'on délivre des permis "armes lourdes" pour ce genre de menace?
C'est pour ca que j'ai toujours un bazooka sur moi. 
Mais moi c'est pour les pigeons, cette engeance du mal qui ruine des bicyclettes neuves et perce ton grillage de fenêtre pour aller chier dans tes tiroirs...

----------


## Truhl

Non mais vraiment, faut que je sache, depuis mon rêve : 

Boulon, c'est toi sur ton avatar?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Non mais vraiment, faut que je sache, depuis mon rêve : 
> 
> Boulon, c'est toi sur ton avatar?


Nan, mais c'est lui qui a 'toshoppé le "ban"!

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Non, d'après Oni, en fait, Boulon se la raconte et fait 1m67 pour 54 kilos. Ouais je te brise tes rêves, mais t'en age là.

----------


## OnilinQ

Je vais briser le mythe à mon tour, mais effectivement Boulon doit faire à peu près cette taille et ce poids-là.
Je l'avais rencontré à la Japan Expo avec Gringo et Zoulou, ils distribuaient des Canard PC...
Et en fait il est pas gr... du tout contrairement à ce que les dessins de Couly laissent penser (je lui avais fait remarquer d'ailleurs et apparemment il l'a mal pris). Sans rancune j'espère ?
Et sinon j'ai pas vu son visage, il portait un masque de catch mexicain. _Le mystère Boulon reste entier..._

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et sinon j'ai pas vu son visage, il portait un masque de catch mexicain. _Le mystère Boulon reste entier..._


Encore un coup du Gringo.
"Canardpc c'est une bouffée d'hélium dans un monde anxiogène".

Voilà c'était la minute du prosélytisme.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Je vais briser le mythe à mon tour, mais effectivement Boulon doit faire à peu près cette taille et ce poids-là.
> Je l'avais rencontré à la Japan Expo avec Gringo et Zoulou, ils distribuaient des Canard PC...
> Et en fait il est pas gr... du tout contrairement à ce que les dessins de Couly laissent penser (je lui avais fait remarquer d'ailleurs et apparemment il l'a mal pris). Sans rancune j'espère ?
> Et sinon j'ai pas vu son visage, il portait un masque de catch mexicain. _Le mystère Boulon reste entier..._


Tu peux pas briser le mythe si tu l'as pas vu torse poil. Tu bluffes.

----------


## OnilinQ

> Encore un coup du Gringo.


Je sais pas, Gringo lui avait son masque bouteille de bière. Et sa banane japonaise.

----------


## Snowman

Suggestion marketing du jour : pourquoi pas un t-shirt (ou un sticker) Half s'écriant "Youpi Banane".
Au pire un fond d'écran.

Bonjour.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Suggestion marketing du jour : pourquoi pas un t-shirt (ou un sticker) Half s'écriant " Ça je sais pas faire !".
> Au pire un fond d'écran.
> 
> Bonjour.


Fixed.

----------


## El Gringo

> Fixed.


Ouais, c'est mieux comme ça.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Va falloir que je descende mes ordures un jour, j'ai du mal à aller jusqu'à ma fenêtre...


Est ce que vous comptez proposer l'appartement d'El Gringo à cette merveilleuse émission qu'est "_C'est du propre !_" ?

----------


## Lang0chat

C'est quoi "fixed" ?  ::ninja:: 

Ouais internet et moi c'est tout jeune :noob:

----------


## Snowman

> C'est quoi "fixed" ? 
> 
> Ouais internet et moi c'est tout jeune :noob:


"Corrigé", souvent à but ironique.

Mais ça fait plus à la mode de le dire en anglais.

----------


## Lang0chat

Merci pour l'info, ça commençait à me turlupiner !

----------


## El Gringo

> Est ce que vous comptez proposer l'appartement d'El Gringo à cette merveilleuse émission qu'est "_C'est du propre !_" ?


Bordel ça se fait pas de sortir une phrase de son topic et de son contexte !
(Dans les petites annonces au moins ça restait discret  ::ninja:: )

----------


## carbish

> Bordel ça se fait pas de sortir une phrase de son topic et de son contexte !
> (Dans les petites annonces au moins ça restait discret )


Reste que maintenant certains d'entre nous sont intrigués par ta tanière.

----------


## El Gringo

Tu vois les repères de clodos avec toutes leurs affaires étalées et empilées sur quelques m² ? Ben voilà, fin de l'intrigue.

----------


## spongebong

::mellow::  n'importe quoi.

T'es quand même bizarre à te présenter de cette façon peu valorisante. (même si souvent ca me fait marrer)

----------


## Nyrius

> Tu vois les repères de clodos avec toutes leurs affaires étalées et empilées sur quelques m² ? Ben voilà, fin de l'intrigue.


Avec seulement le bureau avec le pc qui a été épargner ?  ::rolleyes:: 

 Bonjour.

----------


## O.Boulon

> n'importe quoi.
> 
> T'es quand même bizarre à te présenter de cette façon peu valorisante. (même si souvent ca me fait marrer)


Il est juste honnête. Et modeste.
Parce qu'au milieu du tas d'ordure, y a un PC à 2000 €. Et une banane trop classe.

----------


## ELOdry

Incroyable, un reportage exclusif chez El Gringo  ::o: 
(il existe aussi une version dans une langue qui existe en vrai)

----------


## Brocoli Man

Il essaye simplement de remplacer Mr Pomme de Terre, ce qui est louable mais difficile.

----------


## El Gringo

> Il est juste honnête. Et modeste.
> Parce qu'au milieu du tas d'ordure, y a un PC à 2000 €. Et une banane trop classe.


Bien vrai, merci de le rappeler.




> Incroyable, un reportage exclusif chez El Gringo 
> (il existe aussi une version dans une langue qui existe en vrai)


Ouais enfin là c'est quelques crans au dessus quand même, et heureusement...




> Il essaye simplement de remplacer Mr Pomme de Terre, ce qui est louable mais difficile.


Oula ne me prête pas d'intention de cet ordre, je suis moi et c'est déjà beaucoup, quoi qu'il manque ou qu'il déborde.

----------


## MerryDotA

Salut à tous,

newbie depuis quelques heures sur ce forum, j'ai découvert CPC il y a de ca 2 - 3 numéros et j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.

Enfin des gars qui lèchent pas des culs, et qui se permettent de dire vraiment ce qu ils pensent. 
Perso j'achete plus votre mag pour me fendre la gueule sur vos coups de gueule que pour y apprendre les last news mais ça vaut déjà le coup (la note négative de hulk en Aout a été un moment décisif : D ) 

Bref, perso je ne suis qu'un blogueur fan de games multi players et plus particulièrement : 
DotA (le mode de Warcraft 3 the frozen throne).
D'ailleurs, je me demandais à tout hasard si vous allez en /en aviez déjà parlé dans vos mags car ce jeux vaut le coup. mais bon ca c est un trip perso (que je peux pas m empecher de balancer dsl).

En tout cas félicitations pour ce Canard, 

Un fan (parmis tant d'autres ?).
www.gabrielisc.vox.com

----------


## jpjmarti

> Salut à tous, 
> 
> newbie depuis quelques heures sur ce forum, j'ai découvert CPC il y a de ca 2 - 3 numéros et j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites, 
> 
> enfin des gars qui lèchent pas des culs, et qui se permettent de dire vraiment ce qu ils pensent. 
> perso j'achete plus votre mag pour me fendre la gueule sur vos coups de gueule que pour y apprendre les last news mais ça vaut déjà le coup (la note négative de hulk en Aout a été un moment décisif : D ) 
> 
> bref, perso je ne suis qu'un blogueur fan de games multi players et plus particulièrement : 
> DotA (le mode de Warcraft 3 the frozen throne).
> ...


Ils vont te parler des majuscules et des points. Edite vite !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Quoi de mieux que le carton jaune pour souhaiter la bienvenue ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Le ballon de jaune, même si je n'aime pas ça.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Le ballon de jaune, même si je n'aime pas ça.


Toujours plus que le sport !

----------


## NitroG42

Est-ce que ca vous manque d'avoir les mêmes moyens que vous aviez avec Joystick dans les années 90-2000 ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Oula ne me prête pas d'intention de cet ordre, je suis moi et c'est déjà beaucoup, quoi qu'il manque ou qu'il déborde.


Non non c'était pas mon intention, je te trouve très bien comme ca :memepaslechecul:

C'est juste que j'arrive pas à m'empêcher de faire le parallèle, ca me rappelle un peu le personnage de l'époque, le type qui se baladait en caleçon dans la rédaction, qui faisait les tests courts à tendance acide et qui empilait les strates d'ordures chez lui autour de son siège de bureau...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Est-ce que ca vous manque d'avoir les mêmes moyens que vous aviez avec Joystick dans les années 90-2000 ?


Non, parce que ma mère mégotait toujours pour me filer mon argent de poche.

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce que Emile Zoulou à un coin aménagé dans la rédaction pour ses expériences afin de créer des vrais morts-vivants (façon Herbert West) ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je suis moi et c'est déjà beaucoup, quoi qu'il manque ou qu'il déborde.


Putain, t'écris bien quand même.

----------


## NitroG42

> Non, parce que ma mère mégotait toujours pour me filer mon argent de poche.


Je sais pas ce que ca veut dire mégotait.

----------


## Nelfe

Avec des majuscules et un point.  ::o:

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Je suis moi et c'est déjà beaucoup, quoi qu'il manque ou qu'il déborde.


Un jour, le sage monta sur la colline sacré, l'enfant vint à son niveau et le sage lui tint cet adage :

Je suis moi et c'est déjà beaucoup
Quoi qu'il manque ou qu'il déborde.
...
Je suis moi et c'est déjà beaucoup
Quoi qu'il manque ou qu'il déborde.

 :<_<:  On médita jusquà la mort du sage, l'enfant retint ces paroles peines de sagesse ...

----------


## NitroG42

Et on entendit son nom dans le vent...
"*EL GRINGONIMOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo*"

----------


## elkoo

> Je sais pas ce que ca veut dire mégotait.


Qu'elle fumait des brunes, du coup Boulon straith-edge depuis toujours, ne pouvait s'approcher pour attraper le billet tendu. Une sorte de supplice de Tantale quoi.

----------


## Goji

Tantale la cruche ?

----------


## Snowman

> Tantale la cruche ?


Non Tantale Goya 

*tsoin tsoin*

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je sais pas ce que ca veut dire mégotait.


Mégoter c'est l'activité à laquelle se livrent les fumeurs de roulées quand ils s'aperçoivent qu'ils n'ont plus de tabac jusqu'au lendemain : il attrapent les vieux mégots qui puent, les déchiquètent et récupèrent le tabac restant  ::P: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Merde ça a un nom cette pratique dégueulasse ?

Youpi, je me sens moins seul  ::P:

----------


## Murne

C'est toujours ackboo qui écrit les éditos depuis qu'il n'est plus rédac-chef ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.

----------


## elkoo

> Mégoter c'est l'activité à laquelle se livrent les fumeurs de roulées quand ils s'aperçoivent qu'ils n'ont plus de tabac jusqu'au lendemain : il attrapent les vieux mégots qui puent, les déchiquètent et récupèrent le tabac restant .


Ça marche très bien avec des blondes ramassées de ci de là, un bout d'allu modelé en forme de pipe, ou une cannette de bière taillée au cutteur quand tu n'a même plus de feuilles. : punkàchien:

----------


## Brocoli Man

Ils sont bêtes à cet âge là ils savent rien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon, on va avoir du mal à prétendre qu'on n'est pas accroc au tabac  ::P: .

----------


## Therapy2crew

> C'est toujours ackboo qui écrit les éditos depuis qu'il n'est plus rédac-chef ?


S'pas Olivier qui fait les éditos ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Me semble que c'est plutôt Olivier!

----------


## Jolaventur

> Me semble que c'est plutôt Olivier!


Lequel? ::P:

----------


## Therapy2crew

Olivier D. quelle question ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Brocoli Man

Des oliviers, ils en ont tout un rameau...

----------


## LaVaBo

> ou une cannette de bière taillée au cutteur quand tu n'a même plus de feuilles. : punkàchien:


Oh merde... ::P: 
Ca sera dans le prochain Saw ce truc.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Olivier D. quelle question ...


Perdu y'a pas de Olivier D
y'a Olivier Casque, Olivion Boulon, Olivier Threanor, Olivier Gringo, Olivier Zoulou, Olivier Half, Olivier Ackboo, Olivier Fish mais pas Olivier D

----------


## NitroG42

Olivier Doc Teraboule.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Perdu y'a pas de Olivier D
> y'a Olivier Casque, Olivion Boulon, Olivier Threanor, Olivier Gringo, Olivier Zoulou, Olivier Half, Olivier Ackboo, Olivier Fish mais pas Olivier D





> Olivier Doc Teraboule.


Tiens !! Prends ça DTC !! Nice Nitro !  ::): 

Sinon je pensais à Olivier Slipman, 19.5, c'est lui qui fait les zéditos j'en suis sur !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sinon je pensais à Olivier Slipman, 19.5, c'est lui qui fait les zéditos j'en suis sur !


C'est Olivier casque ça

----------


## Therapy2crew

Tûtafait !

----------


## alx

Quand c'est pas signé, c'est le redac-chef. Donc Olivier Fish plutôt, nan ?

----------


## El Gringo

Si.

----------


## M.Rick75

Heu... et Fishbone, son pseudo il l'a gagné parce qu'il était un véliplanchiste confirmé, un amateur de ce groupe des années 80 (mince j'aimais bien mais là, à redécouvrir, j'ai un peu du mal) ou plus simplement un amour déraisonnable pour le poisson (ce qui lui valut de visiter souvent les urgences afin de faire retirer une arrête perfidement plantée en travers du gosier)?

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce que vous pensez changer de papier pour la mag ?
Parce que je fais les mots-croisés au crayon de bois (parfois je me trompe) et c'est pas évident, on voit assez mal sur du papier glacé.

----------


## Djal

> Est-ce que vous pensez changer de papier pour la mag ?
> Parce que je fais les mots-croisés au crayon de bois (parfois je me trompe) et c'est pas évident, on voit assez mal sur du papier glacé.


Puis ça a déjà été dit mais c'est beaucoup moins confortable pour l'utilisation intime :classe:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et puis c'est chiant pour allumer le poële. Moi je suis pour du vrai papier journal.

----------


## ElGato

On a eu droit successivement à du papier journal tout caca qui jaunit et dont les couleurs restent sur les doigts, au papier journal haut de gamme qui vieillit un peu moins mal, à des tas d'autres évolutions plus ou moins bonnes en fait (enfin, j'ai l'impression) pour finir par le papier glacé qui ruine ton hygiène intime et détruit l'environnement.

Le dernier est le meilleur.

----------


## Djal

> Le dernier est le meilleur.


Pas d'accord du tout, marre d'être obligé d'éviter les plats épicés !

----------


## Snowman

Je sais pas, je préférais le papier journal type _20 Minutes_,c'est mieux pour écrire.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Y'a qu'à le sortir sur des papiers différents, selon les lecteurs, c'est tout, merde, on paye quoi.

 ::ninja::

----------


## flbl

Moi c'est l'époque où le canard arrivait enveloppé dans une enveloppe de papier que je regrette, je me servais des enveloppes pour faire corbeille à papier jetable qui allait au recycalge et maintenant qu'il est emballé dans un produit dérivé de pétrôle tout moche et ben ça fait un déchet inutile de plus ...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Non, tu peux les revendre aux éliminateurs de bébés phoques et autres tortues de mer. Ils paient bien en plus, les cons.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Est ce que Gringo a enfin réussi à dégommer cette saloperie de soldat allemand en bretelles ?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan, il m'a eu à l'usure le salopard.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Est ce que Gringo mate l'émission avec Tania Young sur la deux là ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Est ce que Gringo mate l'émission avec Tania Young sur la deux là ?


Bordel j'avais pas vu et comme un con j'ai maté le catch en rangeant mon appartement...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Mauvais topic, c'est à mettre dans la loose du jour.  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Gringo qui range son appart', tant de désillusion en si peu de mot.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bordel j'avais pas vu et comme un con j'ai maté le catch en rangeant mon appartement...


ou comme un gros beauf  ::P:

----------


## Pelomar

Finalement les PDF, c'est mort ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Finalement les PDF, c'est mort ?


On dirait bien ou alors quand il auront le temps.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Finalement les PDF, c'est mort ?


T'es saoulant ! Les tests en onLine, ça te suffit pas pour l 'instant ? 
Et pour les PDF, C'est non à 
cause du piratage et de ta relouitude

----------


## Pelomar

> T'es saoulant ! Les tests en onLine, ça te suffit pas pour l 'instant ?


Non, d'ailleurs tu va etre gentil et me scanner le reste du magazine illico presto. ET BIEN NOIR LE CAFE !
Plus serieusement, si c'est bien cool d'avoir les tests aussi rapidement, et aussi gratuitement, mais bon je loupe quand meme la majorité du mag, et le plus important : la bd de Couly.
Tant pis, je pense que j'arriverais a tenir le choc de cette douloureuse annonce.




> Et pour les PDF, C'est non à 
> cause du piratage et de ta relouitude


Ouah j'ai fait capoter une decision de CPC, la méga-classe  :B): 

Edit : Et tu vas me faire le plaisir d'ameliorer ton orthographe si tu veux pas prendre des points.
Non mais.

----------


## O.Boulon

Gnia gnia, je t'ai répondu depuis mon téléphone portable. C'est la faute à la technologie de reconnaissance scripturale, pas encore au niveau.

----------


## Goji

Cette fille en petite tenue dans la vitrine des Galeries Lafayette était scripturale.

----------


## Tromzy

La question a probablement déjà été posée mais c'est qui Maitresse Paule Cul ?  ::o:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ben la femme de Maître Paul Cul.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> La question a probablement déjà été posée mais c'est qui Maitresse Paule Cul ?


Moi j'aime bien Maitresse Paul Cul, ça fait sexuel à mort !  ::rolleyes:: 
"Hummm ... Non maitresse je n'ai pas réussi à finir mes mots croisés ... Ouille ! J'ai été vraiment vilain ... Aïe !"
Rhôôô ... ::P: h34r:

----------


## Jeckhyl

N'avez-vous pas peur qu'un nouveau venu débarquant dans le forum Jeux Vidéos ne soit effrayé par l'ambiance très, très, très critique (comment je reste diplomate, je me sidère) qui y règne en maîtresse ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Si, d'ailleurs on va déporter les meneurs à la mine de sel ! On a les lecteurs qu(on mérite et ils ont rarement tort. Surtout sur F3.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je pensais même pas à F3 où la révolte a un sens  ::P: . 

Mais on a les forums que l'on mérite  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pffff va faire "piou-piou" dans ton Fallout 3 , sale mouton.

Nous on préfère relancer pour la 57ème fois une partie de Clear SKy parce que les sauvegardes ont buguées.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Pffff va faire "piou-piou" dans ton Fallout 3 , sale mouton.
> 
> Nous on préfère relancer pour la 57ème fois une partie de Clear SKy parce que les sauvegardes ont buguées.


Yo ! J'approuve à mort !

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je pensais même pas à F3 où la révolte a un sens . 
> 
> Mais on a les forums que l'on mérite


Ben, j'ai pas été choqué par l'amertume d'autres topics... Tu peux m'indiquer les jeux pour lesquels t'as perçu une telle vague de haine ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Ben, j'ai pas été choqué par l'amertume d'autres topics... Tu peux m'indiquer les jeux pour lesquels t'as perçu une telle vague de haine ?


J'y ai jeté qu'un vague coup d'oeil mais ceux de Diablo 3, Starcraft 2 et Far Cry 2 sont pas mal aussi.

Rien de comparable a F3 néanmoins.

----------


## O.Boulon

Starcraft 2, c'est totalement mérité : on reprend les mêmes et on recommence, sans faire rien évoluer alors que les mécanismes, du RTS, au moins se sont transformés en mieux.
Diablo 3, de mon point de vue, ça ne vaut même pas la peine d'en discuter : c'est Diablo et puis c'est tout. On verra quand ça sortira, je me suis fait chié sur tous les H'n'S de l'univers, mis à part Diablo. On verra si je retrouve la sensation.
Farcry 2, si l'IA est vraiment aussi mauvaise que ce que l'on a pu subir, il mérite une sale note.

Donc, je peux comprendre l'inquiétude ou la bile qui perle à la bouche du lecteur lambda, vu que je les partage.

----------


## carbish

Au début je pensais que le Diablo III était houleux, mais après une remarque de Jeckhyl j'ai été jeter un oeil du côté de Fallout et c'est vrai que ce n'est pas comparable.

Mais il y a quelques beaux exemples quand mêmes de "sapu parce que sapu". C'est juste lourd au bout d'un moment de lire des paragraphes de trucs basés sur des suppositions qui se concluent par "Blizzard c'est des enfoirés, je boycott".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Plaignez-vous, Diablo 3 sera sûrement un bon hack'n'slash, à défaut d'être un bon Diablo.
Nous pour Fallout, on aura même pas un bon Rpg post-apo.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ben, j'ai pas été choqué par l'amertume d'autres topics... Tu peux m'indiquer les jeux pour lesquels t'as perçu une telle vague de haine ?


Le topic de Fallout en fait c'est un peu le purgatoire !
Ou au moins c'est du même acabit. Pis de toute façon, c'est tendance d'avoir un avis sur Fallout (que ce soit bon ou mauvais).

----------


## carbish

A ce propos, un test de Sacred II est il prévu (je ne crois pas avoir vu la question auparavant, désolé du doublon autrement)?

Je suis en manque cruel de hack'n'slash, pour preuve je télécharge pour la Xème fois DII sur l'EEE (depuis le store blizzard avec mon cd key je précise).




> Plaignez-vous, Diablo 3 sera sûrement un bon hack'n'slash, à défaut d'être un bon Diablo.


Qu'il soit bon sera déjà très appréciable!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tiens, question en passant, inspiré par SPore et Fallout 3: vu l'esprit critique de Cpc qui refuse de se mettre à 4 pattes devant la moindre "innovation" de Will Wright & CO,est-ce que vous êtes moins invités aux présentations de jeu ? Y'a malaise quand vous posez des questions aux dévs ? Est-ce qu'un dév/marketeux vous a déjà envoyé bouler méchamment ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, on est tout petit, sans pouvoir, négligeable.

Par contre des éditeurs casuals qui se sentent blessés ou des développeurs français vénères, on a eu.

----------


## Snowman

> Starcraft 2, c'est totalement mérité : on reprend les mêmes et on recommence, sans faire rien évoluer alors que les mécanismes, du RTS, au moins se sont transformés en mieux.
> Diablo 3, de mon point de vue, ça ne vaut même pas la peine d'en discuter : c'est Diablo et puis c'est tout. On verra quand ça sortira, je me suis fait chié sur tous les H'n'S de l'univers, mis à part Diablo. On verra si je retrouve la sensation.
> Farcry 2, si l'IA est vraiment aussi mauvaise que ce que l'on a pu subir, il mérite une sale note.
> 
> Donc, je peux comprendre l'inquiétude ou la bile qui perle à la bouche du lecteur lambda, vu que je les partage.


C'est vrai que CPC a l'air de plus pencher pour le nouveau Warhammer 40k (dont le titre complet m'échappe) mais bizarrement le gameplay "à la Company Of Heroes" j'accroche moyen.
Ok c'est ultra-dynamique, ça oblige à rester concentré...mais je trouve ça plus vite lassant que le gameplay classique (ou alors parce que je suis une nouille à CoH ce qui est une possibilité).
Diablo 3, c'est vrai que les hack'n'slash c'est marrant au début mais faut se forcer pour les finir (Titan Quest je l'ai fini une fois, j'ai pas envie d'y rejouer).
Far Cry 2 : non s'il vous plaît messieurs les développeurs le ratez pas 
Repoussez sa date de sortie mais faites qu'il déchire tout

----------


## Pelomar

Est-ce que les vieux tests seront aussi numérisés ?
Genre la j'ai une furieuse envie de me relire le test de X3:Reunion, ce sera possible un jour ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est possible.
Pour l'instant, on va hiérarchiser.
D'abord les dossiers et les OYJE encore en parallèle des nouveaux numéros, puis les tests importants, puis les mauvais tests les plus drôles.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Numériser les anciens OYJE est une vrai bonne idée !!

Ils m'ont toujours très bien renseigné même si maintenant les topics des JV du site remplissent ce rôle à merveille, niveau suivi des mods/patchs qui sortent.
Je pense bien sur au joli boulot de pluton sur SSII qui m'a permis d'y jouer dans de bonne conditions et de comprendre maintenant l'engouement pour ce monument du JV.
Mais ça vaut aussi pour Oblivion, Stalker toussa ...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Le sujet dans le canard sur _good old games_, l'idée est abandonnée ou bien c'est prévu dans quelque temps ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca viendra, mais actuellement l'actu nous empêche de couvrir l'initiative convenablement.

----------


## Goji

Ma question est supra-conne, et je suis certain que vous en avez déjà débattu en long, en large et en travers, mais je la pose pour me sentir bien avec mes baskets, et parce qu'au fond de la classe on n'entend pas bien : Est-ce que CPC gagne vraiment plus d'argent avec les abonnements (en plus du confort de l'"avance"), ou est-ce que la vente en kiosque est aussi importante ? Je veux dire, imaginez un monde où TOUS les lecteurs de CPC sont abonnés et que plus un seul numéro n'est acheté en kiosque, qu'est-ce qui se passe ? :truc2ouf:
Je demande parce que vraiment, je culpabilise sur le plaisir de me perdre dans le décolleté de la dame du kiosque tous les 15 jours, avec comme prétexte l'achat d'un canard scandaleux.

----------


## NitroG42

> Ma question est supra-conne, et je suis certain que vous en avez déjà débattu en long, en large et en travers, mais je la pose pour me sentir bien avec mes baskets, et parce qu'au fond de la classe on n'entend pas bien : Est-ce que CPC gagne vraiment plus d'argent avec les abonnements (en plus du confort de l'"avance"), ou est-ce que la vente en kiosque est aussi importante ? Je veux dire, imaginez un monde où TOUS les lecteurs de CPC sont abonnés et que plus un seul numéro n'est acheté en kiosque, qu'est-ce qui se passe ? :truc2ouf:
> Je demande parce que vraiment, je culpabilise sur le plaisir de me perdre dans le décolleté de la dame du kiosque tous les 15 jours, avec comme prétexte l'achat d'un canard scandaleux.


A mon avis il se passe gros caca, par ce qu'au bout d'un certain temps, y aura plus d'apport par mois...
Le tout c'est une question d'équilibre.
C'est pour ca que je suis toujours pas abonné  ::ninja:: 
Et puis moi j'aime bien avoir mon mag en avance.
Et plus sérieusement, c'est par ce que ca me permet d'aller encore en librairie.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ma question est supra-conne, et je suis certain que vous en avez déjà débattu en long, en large et en travers, mais je la pose pour me sentir bien avec mes baskets, et parce qu'au fond de la classe on n'entend pas bien : Est-ce que CPC gagne vraiment plus d'argent avec les abonnements (en plus du confort de l'"avance"), ou est-ce que la vente en kiosque est aussi importante ? Je veux dire, imaginez un monde où TOUS les lecteurs de CPC sont abonnés et que plus un seul numéro n'est acheté en kiosque, qu'est-ce qui se passe ? :truc2ouf:
> Je demande parce que vraiment, je culpabilise sur le plaisir de me perdre dans le décolleté de la dame du kiosque tous les 15 jours, avec comme prétexte l'achat d'un canard scandaleux.


Ah bah tiens donc !
Il se trouve que je me posais la même question !

Comment ? Non je n'ai pas la réponse ...
La quoi ? La bande passant c'est pas gratuit ? C'est quoi la bande passante.  : postinutile:

----------


## O.Boulon

L'abonnement rapporte un peu plus et garantit des liquidités. Quand on investit beaucoup et qu'on se développe comme en ce moment, c'est très pratique.

L'achat en kiosque rapporte un peu moins, ne fait pas office de "parachute" économique, mais garantit notre visibilité et le développement du lectorat.

Les deux sont intéressants, mais si vous voulez des tshirts, par exemple, les abonnements nous donneront les moyens de lancer la production.

----------


## Goji

Je sais que je suis un peu tordu, mais l'achat en kiosque de lecteurs assidus (et donc réguliers) ne permet-il pas de garder actifs les points de vente et ainsi d'éviter que le gajine ne se fasse lourder faute de vente ? la visibilité n'est-elle pas la conséquence de ces achats réguliers ? Comme le disent Arnold et Willy "Il faut de tout pour faire un monde", mais est-ce que cela s'applique pour vous ?
Sans déc©, que conseilleriez-vous aux assidus afin de participer au mieux à votre valeureuse entreprise ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Si si, c'est ce que je dis.
C'est très utile.

----------


## Toxic

> Sans déc©, que conseilleriez-vous aux assidus afin de participer au mieux à votre valeureuse entreprise ?


Abonne-toi, puis va acheter des exemplaires du mag en kiosque, et redépose-les dans des kiosques qui ne l'ont pas, pour que des gens les rachètent.

La version actuelle du site, c'est la version définitive ou il y a encore des changements prévus dans les semaines/mois qui viennent ?

----------


## Goji

> Si si, c'est ce que je dis.
> C'est très utile.


Ma culpabilité te remercie.
Vivement demain :décolleté:

----------


## O.Boulon

Améliorations dirais-je.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Est-ce que Rabot paye son abonnement ou est-ce que c'est retiré de son salaire (si salière il y a, cela va de soi) ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Par contre des éditeurs casuals qui se sentent blessés ou des développeurs français vénères, on a eu.


Et dans l'autre sens ? Vous avez eu des petits développeurs qui vous ont appelé/mailé pour vous remercier d'une bonne appréciation dans cpc ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Voui !

----------


## NitroG42

Ahaha je suis très utile  ::ninja:: 
D'ailleurs, je prend le nouveau demain...
J'ai trop hâte.
Je peux plus supporter les communiqués de presse payant.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Est ce que vous avez déja été emmerdé par une association de "bonnes moeurs" pour la tenue parfaitement scandaleuse et grossière de votre journal (qui est en grande partie due au vocabulaire de Casque, il faut bien le dire) ?
Un truc du genre FdF (je mets pas leur nom complet, il parait qu'ils ont des agents infiltrés partout)

----------


## Therapy2crew

Petite question ... comment peut-on consulter les anciens Couly Strip  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Guest

On peut pas.

----------


## Pelomar

> Petite question ... comment peut-on consulter les anciens Couly Strip  ?


Ah ah, me dis pas que tu les a pas enregistré sur ton DD au fur et a mesure ?  :B): 




> Est ce que vous avez déja été emmerdé par une association de "bonnes moeurs" pour la tenue parfaitement scandaleuse et grossière de votre journal (qui est en grande partie due au vocabulaire de Casque, il faut bien le dire) ?
> Un truc du genre FdF (je mets pas leur nom complet, il parait qu'ils ont des agents infiltrés partout)


C'etait pas Ivan le Fou qui s'etait pris un proces parce qu'il avait traité quelqun/quelquechose de nazi ?
Enfin je sais plus du tout, je dis probablement des conneries.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, le papier d'Ivan était irréprochable.
Ceux de certains de ses collaborateurs nettement moins.

Sinon à part kuelkues individus kui nous traitent ponctuellement de racistes/gauchistes/ultralibéraux/antisémites/homophobes/droitsdel'hommistes/
antihandicapés/machistes/fossoyeursdesvaleurschrétiennesetoccidentales, ça va.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> On peut pas.


Dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai !

----------


## Brocoli Man

Oh bah ca va alors, ce canard n'est pas si scandaleux que ça finalement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon c'est d'actualité un bon gros dossier sur la "casualisation" des jeux vidéos ?

----------


## Mug Bubule

Une petite question : 

On a eu le test de x3 : terran conflict, le livret stratégique, ect ... donnant l'impression qu'il est sortit, mais sur steam, je vois qu'il n'est pas sortit et quand je me promène dans le rayon jeux de la fncensureac je trouve queudalle ... Il est sortit ou non ? Je fais quoi moi, je me morfond jusqu'à ça sortit ou je peux le trouver quelque part ?

EDIT : Aussi, aucune date de sortie donnée dans le petit texte matériel, éditeur, prix, ...

----------


## Snowman

Sur alapage il sera dispo après demain, le 17.

Il est en préco sur leur site.

----------


## Mug Bubule

> Sur alapage il sera dispo après demain, le 17.
> 
> Il est en préco sur leur site.


Merci  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-il prévu une opération des cordes vocales de Boulon, histoire de lui faire économiser des séances de Psy ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Des journalites de Canard PC auront la (mal)chance de venir au salon du jeu vidéo a Brest ?(vu que l'on voit votre banderole).

J'aimerai faire du cosplay d'un des journaleux mais suivant qui vient j'aimerai savoir si je gagne ou perd du poids.

Ou a défaut battre le record de rentrer de crêpes dans mon urètre.

Au passage suite a votre belle article sur X3 je vais tenté l'aventure (même ma femme me le conseille faut dire qu'elle en a ras le cul de m'entendre gueuler au micro "Ubercharge" et "spy dans ton cul").

Et comme je viens de m'abonné (enfin), je demande, non j'exige une réponse.

----------


## Reguen

> J'aimerai faire du cosplay d'un des journaleux mais suivant qui vient j'aimerai savoir si je gagne ou perd du poids.


Pourquoi le mot "fanboy" m'a sauté à l'oreille gauche en lisant ça ?  ::mellow:: 

Sinon, question aux chefs : est-ce qu'il est difficile d'obtenir des interviews de développeurs en dehors des conventions ? Est-ce que vous "coupez au montage" les questions sur lesquelles ils ont bloqué ou avec des réponses trop "faciles" ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non c'est que j'ai fait le con sur un autre topic alors la oui ici je l'écrivais façon "fanboy".

Mais en même temps au boulot y'a le dernier jeux video magasine et PC jeux qui trainent et bizarrement tout ceux qui l'ont lu me dise "Ouah ça a l'air génial fallout 3".

Alors après si être fanboy c'est jeter les mags pré-cité et laisser choir le dernier CPC et bien j'assume totalement.

----------


## Reguen

> Alors après si être fanboy c'est jeter les mags pré-cité et laisser choir le dernier CPC et bien j'assume totalement.


Non c'est plutôt de se déguiser en journaliste lamdba plutôt qu'en Kirby qui est fanboyique.  ::P: 

Question bête : le système de points d'XP semble perdu corps et âme, pourquoi ne pas réutiliser ça pour des "parrainages", faire découvrir le mag' et aider à fidéliser un lecteur offrant quelques points ?

/me retourne plancher sur ses cours de marketing.  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Des journalites de Canard PC auront la (mal)chance de venir au salon du jeu vidéo a Brest ?(vu que l'on voit votre banderole).
> 
> J'aimerai faire du cosplay d'un des journaleux mais suivant qui vient j'aimerai savoir si je gagne ou perd du poids.
> 
> Ou a défaut battre le record de rentrer de crêpes dans mon urètre.


Je serai là. Si tu veux être ressemblant prévois une tête de jésus, un manteau de fourrure et un charme fou. Et c'est 24 mon record.

----------


## magnifique nom

salut messieurs/dames,
Y a t'il un moyen de connaitre vos points de vente ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Vous étiez même pas là à celui de Paris et vous trouvez le temps d'aller chez les alcooliques mangeurs de crêpes ?
SCANDALE !!

----------


## Snowman

> salut messieurs/dames,
> Y a t'il un moyen de connaitre vos points de vente ?


Pages jaunes à ton service m'sieur.

Je voulais savoir : est-ce Monsieur Chat est payé en croquette et en boîtes de pâtés ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> droitsdel'hommistes


Oh punaise l'insulte ! J'espère qu'il a plus de rotules !

----------


## magnifique nom

> Pages jaunes à ton service m'sieur.


"Il n'existe aucun point de vente dans un périmètre de 50 km servi pour ce titre." 

Mais bon, ca doit venir de leur système.

----------


## Sk-flown

A quand l'album: "Boulon chante du Veronique Sanson" ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Des journalites de Canard PC auront la (mal)chance de venir au salon du jeu vidéo a Brest ?(vu que l'on voit votre banderole).


Y'a un salon du jeux vidéo à Brest ?!  ::o:

----------


## ELOdry

J'imagine qu'on doit pouvoir y jouer à Virtual Skipper 12 et au mini-jeu "roulez bourré" de GTA 4?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

L'angoisse de la page blanche, vous connaissez ? Dans le cas d'un bouclage tendu, si jamais le phénomène est trop paralysant (si c'est déja arrivé), vous pouvez sous-traiter à un collègue sans soucis (à part un foutage de gueule en règle) ?

----------


## Arseur

> L'angoisse de la page blanche, vous connaissez ? Dans le cas d'un bouclage tendu, si jamais le phénomène est trop paralysant (si c'est déja arrivé), vous pouvez sous-traiter à un collègue sans soucis (à part un foutage de gueule en règle) ?


Dans ce cas ils foutent une pizza sur un lorem ipsum.

----------


## ElGato

Est-ce que vous allez remplir vous-mêmes la partie anglaise du forum, par une traduction de certaines petits choses ?

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Pages jaunes à ton service m'sieur.


Pas très au point ce site.
Mais merci pour le lien quand même !

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Y'a un salon du jeux vidéo à Brest ?!


Ouais sort de ton pub mon gars ca se passe du 31 octobre au 2 novembre parc de penfeld.

El gringo prépare toi au choc, j'en suis a 22 mais avec du Nutela.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> "Il n'existe aucun point de vente dans un périmètre de 50 km servi pour ce titre." 
> 
> Mais bon, ca doit venir de leur système.


Achtung j'ai déjà eu ce genre de bug quand le numéro précédent a été retiré de la vente et le nouveau n'est pas encore distribué (d'après ce que j'ai pigé, ils ont besoin de temps pour redistribuer certains points presse, virer les parutions des sites qui n'ont fait aucune vente du titre pour refournir des lieux pauvrement achalandés).

----------


## Nyrius

> A quand l'album: "Boulon chante du Veronique Sanson" ?


Oui je pense que sans son c'est le mieux pour ça.  ::ninja:: 

Et pour cosplayé Gringo.
faut prévoir la ceinture de réserve.  ::P: 




> L'abonnement rapporte un peu plus et garantit des liquidités. Quand on investit beaucoup et qu'on se développe comme en ce moment, c'est très pratique.
> 
> L'achat en kiosque rapporte un peu moins, ne fait pas office de "parachute" économique, mais garantit notre visibilité et le développement du lectorat.
> 
> Les deux sont intéressants, mais si vous voulez des tshirts, par exemple, les abonnements nous donneront les moyens de lancer la production.


La pub gratos vous prenez aussi ?  ::P: 
Car je suis doué pour trainé un cpc ou je travaille et ou je suis en stage.  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non, on est tout petit, sans pouvoir, négligeable.
> 
> Par contre des éditeurs casuals qui se sentent blessés ou des développeurs français vénères, on a eu.


C'est bien, faites leur bouffer la poussière par les deux bouts.

----------


## carbish

Juste un petit mot pour dire que je viens de recevoir mon super gobelet, et vous remercier une nouvelle fois.

Youpi banane, comme dit mon verre.

----------


## jpjmarti

Vous serez combien à Brest ? Dois-je prévoir un ou deux gâteaux au chocolat ?

----------


## flbl

/edit pas du tout au bon endroit, question déplacée ailleurs.

----------


## senor bigote

Désolé de refaire surface dans ce forum que j´avais juré de ne plus polluer, mais je viens de lire que vous allez passer à Brest! Et je tenais absolument à vous dire que je n´y serais pas.


http://gillesveber.unblog.fr/

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mince  ::(: .

Maintenant que tu as annoncé cette défection, l'évènement n'a plus de raisons d'être  ::(: . Il va falloir annuler.

----------


## senor bigote

Bon ok, je viens.  Mais pas de crêpes à l´urètre pour moi, merci.

Une question : 
la plupart des films sont adaptés en Lego : Lego Batman,  Lego Indiana Jones ...   Y-at-il un Lego Irreversible de prévu? 


http://gillesveber.unblog.fr/

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vous serez combien à Brest ? Dois-je prévoir un ou deux gâteaux au chocolat ?


Si y'a Boulon prévoit un carton minimum 
C'est la patisserie de St Marc qui va faire un bon chiffre.




> Bon ok, je viens.  Mais pas de crêpes à l´urètre pour moi, merci.


N'ai crainte Brest ce n'est pas le pays des crèpes mais celui du Kig Ar Farz Oui  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Mr Ianou

La farine de blé noir colle trop sur mon trou d'urètre et fais des grumeaux tout gris.

----------


## El Gringo

> La farine de blé noir colle trop sur mon trou d'urètre et fais des grumeaux tout gris.


On se passera des détails, merci...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> La farine de blé noir colle trop sur mon trou d'urètre et fais des grumeaux tout gris.


Attends, j'arrive !

----------


## O.Boulon

Allez, on se calme avec les urètres.

----------


## Tramb

> N'ai crainte Brest ce n'est pas le pays des crèpes mais celui du Kig Ar Farz Oui


Rhaaa ce plat tout en finesse! Avec son petit lipig!

----------


## Snowman

Jolav s'il fait un guide du routard sur le Bretagne, ça prendra 3 volumes dont 2 rien que pour les restos.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Rhaaa ce plat tout en finesse! Avec son petit lipig!


Feu mon papy était le roi du LIpig et mamie c'est la reine du Kig Ar Farz 

Et hop 8000 kcal dans la bedaine  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

*Nostalgie du pays pagan*

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> *Nostalgie du pays pagan*


Et du Fanal ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah j'ai pas eu le droit de chourrer une banquette... enfin, on recadre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Encore une question à la con: après la question sur vos relations avec les studios, la question sur la relation avec les confrères journaleux.
Votre opinion pafois (souvent ? )plus critique que la majorité de vos confrères (en France en tout cas) doit faire un peu de vous des moutons noirs dans la profession ?
Avez-vous déjà ressenti un malaise en vous présentant et en serrant la pince d'un journaliste d'un mag concurrent ? Est-ce que les pigistes adverses fuient votre table de restaurant ? Bref ça s'entend bien/moyen/pasdutout/àlafolie avec la concurrence ?

----------


## El Gringo

Je pense pouvoir dire qu'il y a un peu d'hypocrisie par ci par là, mais ça n'empêche pas certains magazines que je n'achèterai pas d'avoir quelques pigistes rudement sympathiques.

----------


## Threanor

> Je pense pouvoir dire qu'il y a un peu d'hypocrisie par ci par là, mais ça n'empêche pas certains magazines que je n'achèterai pas d'avoir quelques pigistes rudement sympathiques.


Et vice et versa.

----------


## El Gringo

Oh la balance !

----------


## b0b0

> Bordel j'avais pas vu et comme un con j'ai maté le catch en *rangeant* mon appartement...


Ok.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je pense pouvoir dire qu'il y a un peu d'hypocrisie par ci par là, mais ça n'empêche pas certains magazines que je n'achèterai pas d'avoir quelques pigistes rudement sympathiques.


La ligne éditoriale ne fait pas le journaliste de toute façon.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il n'y a qu'à voir le magazine avec un nom de produit WC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Feu mon papy était le roi du LIpig et mamie c'est la reine du Kig Ar Farz 
> 
> Et hop 8000 kcal dans la bedaine


Et tu achèves tes invités survivant par un double hit combo a coup de   kouign aman.

----------


## mescalin

> Et tu achèves tes invités survivant par un double hit combo a coup de   kouign aman.


 ::o:  J'en ai une bien plus simple.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Allez-vous testez"Les Ch'tis au camping" que j'ai aperçu dans les rayons cet après-midi ?
Moi je pense que ça vaudra le coup, rien que la jaquette devrait motiver n'importe quel pigiste de Cpc.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Allez-vous testez"Les Ch'tis au camping" que j'ai aperçu dans les rayons cet après-midi ?
> Moi je pense que ça vaudra le coup, rien que la jaquette devrait motiver n'importe quel pigiste de Cpc.


Ah mais il y a aussi l'adaptation *bienvenue chez les chtis* qui arrive à la fin du mois.
Moi je veux les tests pour les deux.  ::o:

----------


## Snowman

> Ah mais il y a aussi l'adaptation *bienvenue chez les chtis* qui arrive à la fin du mois.
> Moi je veux les tests pour les deux.


Je n'ai pas vu le film mais si je ne me trompe pas, le personnage principal est...un facteur  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ah mais il y a aussi l'adaptation *bienvenue chez les chtis* qui arrive à la fin du mois.
> Moi je veux les tests pour les deux.


Et un papier pour "Bienvenu chez les chtites coquines".

Hein aller Gringo c'est de la culture après tout. ::P: 
Je pense que la scène dans la cabane à frite vaut son pesant de cacahuètes.
Je posterais bien la jaquette du dvd mais je vais prendre des points, pis y'a l'église évangéliste de Picardie qui va me lancer une fatwa dessus.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Et un papier pour "Bienvenu chez les *chtites* coquines".
> 
> Hein aller Gringo c'est de la culture après tout.
> Je pense que la scène dans la cabane à frite vaut son pesant de cacahuètes.
> Je posterais bien la jaquette du dvd mais je vais prendre des points, pis y'a l'église évangéliste de Picardie qui va me lancer une fatwa dessus.


Corrigeay. Les picards décidément on les retrouve partout, pire que les francs maçons !! Terrible fléau ça ...  ::(:

----------


## Truhl

Question, j'ai un de mes cpc qui a pris cher quand ma copine a fait rouler dessus une porte de placard, du coup la couverture et les premières pages sont déchirées sur 15 bons cm et ma question est donc la suivante :

Peut-on procéder à un échange standard ou je le garde tel quel? En même temps, j'imagine que les frais d'envois reviennent plus cher qu'en racheter un direct...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ah !
Grave, tu brûles ton mag et on t'en renvoie un ?
Tu veux pas non plus un échange standard de gonzesse ?

----------


## Geminys

> Ah ah !
> Grave, tu brûles ton mag et on t'en renvoie un ?
> Tu veux pas non plus *un échange standard de gonzesse* ?


C'est peut être un concept a creuser pour les offres d'abonnement... ::rolleyes::

----------


## El Gringo

Nos magazines sont bien entendus garantis à vie et assurés tout risque...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ah ah !
> 
> Tu veux pas non plus un échange standard de gonzesse ?


AH c'est possible même si on a rien pour troquer?

Si je te laisse une lampe ça vaut?
Une belle lampe porcelaine avec le pied blanc et en prime une ampoule basse conso.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nos magazines sont bien entendus garantis à vie et assurés tout risque...


Même contre l'agrafage capricieux ?  ::siffle::

----------


## El Gringo

> Même contre l'agrafage capricieux ?


Bien sûr que non, les assurances tout risque n'ont jamais englobé les problèmes d'agrafe. Pour les incidents domestiques et les destructions volontaires par contre, pas de problème. 
(Tu peux pas la changer tout seul ton agrafe ? De tout façon celui là on ne risque pas de le changer on en a plus. Et puis c'est la faute de la poste et de Sonia, qui adore qu'on l'accuse justement.)

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Même contre l'agrafage capricieux ?


T'as oublié de lire les petits caractères qui indiquent que l'offre n'est pas valable si le magazine a été lu, tripoté, touché, effleuré, observé, senti ou si t'en as déjà entendu parler.

----------


## El Gringo

> AH c'est possible même si on a rien pour troquer?
> 
> Si je te laisse une lampe ça vaut?
> Une belle lampe porcelaine avec le pied blanc et en prime une ampoule basse conso.


Si tu me files ta chemises à jabot je te prête ma main au salon du jeu à Brest. Trois secondes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan si tu lui piques sa chemise à jabot, les gens ne lui fileront plus de monnaie dans la rue.

----------


## El Gringo

> Nan si tu lui piques sa chemise à jabot, les gens ne lui fileront plus de monnaie dans la rue.


Ouais mais ils lui donneront un peu plus de crédit...

----------


## psycho_fox

Une question : mais pourquoi les articles que je préfère dans le canard sont ceux où les jeux sont descendus en flèche ? Est-ce par pur plaisir sadique ou parce que votre talent littéraire est comme transcendé dans ces moments-là ?
Sinon bien vu la nouvelle couleur de la couverture j'ai mis 1/2 heure à le trouver ce matin  ::|:

----------


## --Lourd--

Vous allez tester blackshark en version russe ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Si tu me files ta chemises à jabot je te prête ma main au salon du jeu à Brest. Trois secondes.


cool

 ::wub:: 

Nan mais ma chemise à Jabot elle vous dit prout hein 
pis quand j'aurais d'la thune je prendrai une cape.

Ensuite j'irai trainer le soir autour du chateau et faire la visite des cryptes de la cathédrale.

----------


## Largeman

On aura droit au test de Far Cry 2 dans le prochain numéro ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.

----------


## NitroG42

Moi la question qui m'intéresse, c'est est-ce qu'il y aura le test de Fable 2 dans le prochain numéro ?
Par ce que j'hésite à l'attendre ou non...
En plus, si un testeur de Cpc l'a apprécié, ben je pense que je devrais pas trop regretter mon achat.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah à voir.
Witcher (encore lui) n'était que moyennement noté, ça ne m'a pas empêché de m'éclater comme un malade dessus.
Je te conseillerais plutôt de te fier aux canards de la section consoles qui jouent au jeu actuellement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas dans celui là, dans celui d'après.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bah à voir.
> Witcher (encore lui) n'était que moyennement noté, ça ne m'a pas empêché de m'éclater comme un malade dessus.
> Je te conseillerais plutôt de te fier aux canards de la section consoles qui jouent au jeu actuellement.


C'est pas la note qui compte tu sais  :B):

----------


## Truhl

Tiens, marrant, à lire les réponses, j'ai l'impression que j'ai posé une question idiote.

----------


## NitroG42

> Bah à voir.
> Witcher (encore lui) n'était que moyennement noté, ça ne m'a pas empêché de m'éclater comme un malade dessus.
> Je te conseillerais plutôt de te fier aux canards de la section consoles qui jouent au jeu actuellement.


Les mêmes qui n'en peuvent plus d'attendre Fallout 3 ?
 ::): 




> Tiens, marrant, à lire les réponses, j'ai l'impression que j'ai posé une question idiote.


Meuh non, ils plaisantaient !
En fait ils veulent que tu passe à la rédac en plein période de bouclage pour te donner un cpc tout neuf avec un autographe.
 ::ninja:: 




> Pas dans celui là, dans celui d'après.


Mais alors il est bien, ou pas ?
Je te donne mille francs si tu réponds.

----------


## Truhl

> Meuh non, ils plaisantaient !
> En fait ils veulent que tu passe à la rédac en plein période de bouclage pour te donner un cpc tout neuf avec un autographe.


Déguisé en poulet, histoire de les faire rire en plus...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bah à voir.
> Witcher (encore lui) n'était que moyennement noté, ça ne m'a pas empêché de m'éclater comme un malade dessus.
> Je te conseillerais plutôt de te fier aux canards de la section consoles qui jouent au jeu actuellement.


Ouai mais Witcher est un grand jeu c'est Gringo qu'a pas de gouts. :^_^: 
En plus je suis sur qu'il a fait exprès de lui mettre 7 à l'EE, pour nous provoquer.


Raaaaahh Yenefer 

Oui en plus je lis l'épée du destin.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les mêmes qui n'en peuvent plus d'attendre Fallout 3 ?


On peut aimer les jeux de merde et les bons jeux.
Attends, je fait partie des 3 acheteurs d'Enter The Matrix (et je l'ai fini), pourtant en général j'ai bon goût (en tout cas mes goûts me plaisent  ::P:  ).

----------


## NitroG42

> On peut aimer les jeux de merde et les bons jeux.
> Attends, je fait partie des 3 acheteurs d'Enter The Matrix (et je l'ai fini), pourtant en général j'ai bon goût (en tout cas mes goûts me plaisent  ).


Ba moi aussi.
Mais bon, je sais que Fable est tout spécialement le genre de jeu qui nous plaise au début, mais dont on se lasse vite, c'est pour ca que je voulais connaître l'avis de gringo par exemple.
M'enfin bon de toute facon je vais sans doute l'acheter demain alors...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Est ce qu'il y aura un test de Dead Space dans le prochain numéro?

----------


## Angelina

Cacao tu es démasqué! En fait t'es un gros noobzor de casual!  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

D'ailleurs les Fps Pc sont suréstimés. C'est trop facile de jouer avec clavier/souris.
Essayez de jouer au pad, vous verrez ce que signifie "Hardcore".

Et Fallout 3 déchire sa reum.

----------


## Threanor

> Est ce qu'il y aura un test de Dead Space dans le prochain numéro?


Oui

----------


## Angelina

> Et Fallout 3 déchire sa re*ct*um.


*Fixed*  :B): 




Merçi pour la grosse perche tendue.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> * 
> 
>  Merçi pour la grosse perche tendue.


Je ne crois pas t'avoir autorisé à toucher mon membre, vil coquinou.




(demain soir 22h30, place de la Nation, j'aurais un slip Superman sous mon pantalon, bisoux )

----------


## Eradan

C'est quoi le nom de la boîte qui s'occupe de la pub sur le site et sur le forum?





Ce canard est un scandale!

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Oui


Merci bien.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> C'est quoi le nom de la boîte qui s'occupe de la pub sur le site et sur le forum?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/926...c3f472a446.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/52b...e4c0fb1289.jpg
> 
> Ce canard est un scandale!


Ah ouais je me demandais aussi si c'était CPC qui était devenu populaire du jour au lendemain ou si c'était fait exprès!

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour une fois que la pub concerne un jeu que la rédac a aimé, c'est cool. 

Ca prouve je suppose que la rédac n'a pas son mot à dire sur le choix des pubs, car sinon je pense qu'ils n'auraient pas accepté celle-ci. Voir une pub pour Hulk ou Halo 3 c'est vachement mieux.

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai une question pour le test de Far cry 2 apres une réponse de Elodry
Mr Boulon avez vous été jusqu'à la deuxième parti pour votre test ?

Et si oui (cela va de soit) y'a t'il vraiment un changement de cap ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'auras ta réponse dans le 180, vil pendard.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-il envisagé de lapider en public les pointilleux ayant le mauvais goût de reprendre publiquement les rédacteurs de news sur la moindre faute de ponctuation ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Si tu parles de Rabot, tu peux l'humilier publiquement sans aucun problème. Je pense qu'il n'a plus aucune estime de lui-même depuis les années 90 et ses gouts discutables. Rabot n'est pas synonyme de crédibilité. Je pense même que c'est encouragé par Boulon. Pour les autres newsers, tu peux passer par le MP pour préserver leur égo et indiquer la faute syntaxique ou virgulatoire.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oui mais non. Je ne parle pas de moi mais des coupeurs de cheveux en quatre qui apparaissent systématiquement dans chaque new, et qui faute de poster un commentaire intéressant, gâchent mon écran avec une réponse genre 




> Le ciel étai*t* bleu.


Ce qui est impossible avec Rabot. Arthur ne fait pas de fautes, ce sont les mots qui ne se sont pas adaptés à lui (c'est un _Arthur Rabot fact_).

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah, on les redirige vers clubic alors.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais. J'ai pas été aussi convaincu... Parce kue l'intensité CODienne pour moi, elle vire au serious samisme.

Plus t'avances dans le jeu plus, ça fonce dans tous les sens, ok, mais t'es toujours au centre du problème. Tout le monde fonce, mais sur toi. Les checkpoints se mutliplient, la carte se linéarise, t'enfile les jeeps à détruire, jusku'à la fin du jeu kui confine à la blague.

----------


## ElGato

Question plus générale: vous finissez beaucoup des jeux que vous testez ? Dans le cas de longs jeux (RPG pas trop niais...), vous testez au maximum jusqu'où (en heures) ? C'est variable ? Est-ce que l'impression des premières heures se vérifie toujours ou est-ce que certains jeux demandent de s'accrocher ?

----------


## Eulmamat

> Oui mais non. Je ne parle pas de moi mais des coupeurs de cheveux en quatre qui apparaissent systématiquement dans chaque new, et qui faute de poster un commentaire intéressant, gâchent mon écran avec une réponse genre (...)


C'est vrai que c'est un peu énervant à la longue. Des fautes tout le monde en fait.
D'ailleurs y'a un "t" au bout de castrat...  ::ninja::  :secachedansunbunker:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'as pas saisi le subtil jeu de mot sur laeticia castra. Noob.

----------


## Eulmamat

C'est vrai que le jeu de mot marche plus avec un t  ::o:   :^_^: .

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Ce qui est impossible avec Rabot. Arthur ne fait pas de fautes, ce sont les mots qui ne se sont pas adaptés à lui (c'est un _Arthur Rabot fact_).


Et encore, vous avez de la chance, je corrige à temps mes saillies dyslexiques.

Genre "Empire: Total War vous proposera de prendre les commandes de fiers râteaux et de brouter vos rivaux hors de vos terroirs maritimes".

----------


## El Gringo

Ça a l'air bien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Wouah du coup je comprends mieux l'origine de 50% des jeux de mots d'Arthur !

----------


## dalgwen

> Oui mais non. Je ne parle pas de moi mais des coupeurs de cheveux en quatre qui apparaissent systématiquement dans chaque new, et qui faute de poster un commentaire intéressant, gâchent mon écran avec une réponse genre...


Et encore, en tant que correcteur pénible attitré, heureusement que je suis passé en mode "message privé" pour Arthur, plutôt que d'avoir gardé la méthode humiliation publique préconisée ici.
Je viens de compter dans ma boite. Je lui ai envoyé 37 messages à vocation orthographique en deux mois  ::P: 
Je sens qu'il me hait. Et j'adore cette sensation !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le temps de te tresser une corde, et je démens ton impression.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Comment se fait-il qu'Egosoft ait réussi à faire un vrai manuel, complet, illustré et qui sent bon avec X3-TC qui est cependant vendu moins cher qu'un jeu classique avec un manuel d'une page recto-verso ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> je fait partie des 3 acheteurs d'Enter The Matrix (et je l'ai fini)





> Et Fallout 3 déchire sa reum.


On peut lui jeter des cailloux de suite 

Enfin c'est normal pour un ventrachoux. ::P:

----------


## Snowman

> Comment se fait-il qu'Egosoft ait réussi à faire un vrai manuel, complet, illustré et qui sent bon avec X3-TC qui est cependant vendu moins cher qu'un jeu classique avec un manuel d'une page recto-verso ?


L'amour du travail bien fait ? *utopiste*
Ou alors parce que c'est plus confortable que de lire 100 pages devant un écran ou de les imprimer ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Comment se fait-il qu'Egosoft ait réussi à faire un vrai manuel, complet, illustré et qui sent bon avec X3-TC qui est cependant vendu moins cher qu'un jeu classique avec un manuel d'une page recto-verso ?


 
Parce que certains ne prennent pas leur clients pour des cons ?

----------


## mescalin

> On peut lui jeter des cailloux de suite 
> 
> Enfin c'est normal pour un ventrachoux.


je souscris à ces propos  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vous rigolerez moins quand le Roy reviendra au pouvoir.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Hey CPC fête ses 5 années de bons et loyaux scandales dans pas longtemps !!!!

Alors heureux ? Vous pensiez aller jusque là ? On va avoir un numéro spécial anniv' ? Avec la peluche lapin offerte ? Vous prévoyez une mega teuf dans les locaux de la rédaction ?

----------


## ducon

> Ouais. J'ai pas été aussi convaincu... Parce kue l'intensité CODienne pour moi, elle vire au serious samisme.


Mais c'est très bien Serious Sam.
Comment ça, CoD est un jeu sérieux et historique ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vous rigolerez moins quand le Roy reviendra au pouvoir.


Qui ça, le fou du Puy

----------


## El Gringo

Bon les bretons, les vendéens et autres minorités alcooliques, merci de contenir votre fierté régionale dans un seul topic : c'est très lassant pour le reste du monde qui n'a aucune raison de subir ce flood.

----------


## O.Boulon

A partir de maintenant, ça va etre sanctionné de six points. Soit la moitié de votre permis.

Vous aimez votre pays ? Bah retournez-y !

----------


## Jolaventur

Vous allez pas un peu loin là les gars?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Non, parce que c'est putain de relou.

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais enfin 3 points c'est suffisant, c'est du flood quoi... Mais c'est beau ce qu'il dit boulon tout de même...

----------


## O.Boulon

Votre régionalisme devient vraiment insupportable, vous bousillez plein de topics pour ça. Perso, ça me vient pas à l'idée de faire chier tout le monde pour déclarer mon amour  à Montreuil et à la piscine Jackues Duclos.

Vous habitez tous au meme endroit, alors démerdez vous pour vous retrouver dans un bar pour discuter de ce paradis sur Terre.

Je déclare ouverte les Grandes Purges Armoricaines.
Tous les gens normaux sont invités à la délation.
*
KENAVO LES BOUSEUX !*

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous habitez tous au meme endroit, alors démerdez vous pour vous retrouver dans un bar pour discuter de ce paradis sur Terre.


T'as pas l'air de comprendre qu'ils en parlent déjà entre eux tout le temps et partout, chez eux... Faut juste qu'ils comprennent qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire ça ici.

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai toujours zu foi en l'etre humain...
Mais ayé, c'est fini.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est la tactique du gentil modo et du méchant modo ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Dis donc t'habites où toi ?
Paf le breton. Paf !

----------


## Jolaventur

En même temps c'est sur que Montargis...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouille.

Mais je plaide non coupable !

Je suis victime d'une erreur judiciaire à 6 points, alors que je n'ai jamais vu un breton de ma vie.

----------


## O.Boulon

Faites gaffe, parce kue maintenant, on va les chercher juskue dans les chiottes les bretons.

Et là, PAF, PAF le breton, PAF le dromadaire.
Comme Conan.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est valable pour la Picardie ?

----------


## Snowman

Y'a une recette de kouign dans le topic cuisine. *collabo*

 ::ninja::

----------


## jpjmarti

> Faites gaffe, parce kue maintenant, on va les chercher juskue dans les chiottes les bretons.
> 
> Et là, PAF, PAF le breton, PAF le dromadaire.
> Comme Conan.


Rassure-moi, tu ne seras pas présent à Brest ?

----------


## Nonok

J'ai une question bien interessante (diantre ça arrive une fois tous les siècles). 

Vous visitez majoritairement les studios de developpement ou les presentations des editeurs ?  ::): 

Parce que je trouve ça interessant quand même, quand on sait la grosse marge au niveau des connaissances sur le jeu en lui même entre un dev et un editeur VRP payé pour vendre des palettes... M'etonnerait pas que ce soit principalement des presentations des editeurs mais bon.

Heureusement qu'il reste des dev serieux comme Bohemia (non mais)

----------


## PrinceGITS

> A partir de maintenant, ça va etre sanctionné de six points. Soit la moitié de votre permis.
> 
> Vous aimez votre pays ? Bah retournez-y !


Et on mets quoi comme image maintenant quand on menace de se désabonner ?
 ::P:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

?

----------


## mescalin

Juste pour info, adsav c'est quand même un parti d'extrème-droite sois-disant breizhou.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ah, bah je savais pas. J'ai pris la première image gougueul qui m'est tombée sous la main.

----------


## mescalin

No offense, c'était juste a titre d'info. Bisous !

----------


## jpjmarti

> Et on mets quoi comme image maintenant quand on menace de se désabonner ?


Un dromadaire ou un conan...

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/jpjmarti/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> un conan...


Un Duc de Bretagne ?
 ::o: 
ça va pas changer grand chose...

----------


## Snowman

J'ai dû louper un épisode mais c'est quoi le délire "croutons dans l'urètre" ?
Pourquoi pas "biscottes dans l'oreille" ou "tacos dans le nez" ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je pense que la question a plus sa place là : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=26068

Mais l'idée de départ, c'est Gringo et sa première expérience de docking.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Faites gaffe, parce kue maintenant, on va les chercher juskue dans les chiottes les bretons.
> 
> Et là, PAF, PAF le breton, PAF le dromadaire.
> Comme Conan.


Ouais enfin je n'ai toujours pas compris le lien entre mon message et mon infraction hein.

On dira que c'est le pouvoir tout-puissant du Boulon à l'œuvre arbitrairement.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Allez, je vais me jla ouer solidaire pour arrêter de croire qu'un forum est toute une vie ZOMFG.

Je suis breton de Brest. Suprématie bretonne tout çà. Tu vas mieux?

----------


## Angelina

Il y a un truc qui m'échappe là, Jeckhyl habite à Gap...

----------


## O.Boulon

Fait gaffe. T'as une gueule de breton.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Fait gaffe. T'as une gueule de breton.


Le bandeau sur l'œil, je suppose.

----------


## Cranesec

Y aura-t'il un "A venir" sur Quake Live dans un prochain numero ?
Y a-t'il un membre de la redac sur la beta ?

:attachédepresse:

edit : et je ne suis pas Breton .

----------


## NitroG42

Ca me fait penser, quand est-ce qu'on va chasser les belges ?
Par ce que y'en a plein qui s'en vante là, faudrait faire le ménage.

----------


## ElGato

> Ca me fait penser, quand est-ce qu'on va chasser les belges ?
> Par ce que y'en a plein qui s'en vante là, faudrait faire le ménage.


Et les Parisiens, aussi, faudra y penser un jour.

----------


## NitroG42

> Et les Parisiens, aussi, faudra y penser un jour.


Ah ouais, eux aussi ils sont casse-couilles !
A MORT LES PARIGOS.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Et les mecs de la région internet, là, les Geeks, on va s'en occuper un jour? Non parce qu'ils sont nombreux à trainer par ici ces cons là, et qu'on les entends un peu trop je trouve.

----------


## O.Boulon

Grave, leur tour viendra.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je veux pas balancer, mais normalement on commence par l'idiot du village.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je veux pas balancer, mais normalement on commence par l'idiot du village.


Fait gaffe parce que tu tiens le haut du tableau avec Daku.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Tu peux pas test chuis caché dans mon nez.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Tu peux pas test chuis caché dans mon nez.


Ha ha ha ! Caché dans mon nez ! Quel idiot !  ::):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> edit : et je ne suis pas Breton .


Avec un nom terminant en "ec"? Tu bluffes!

----------


## Theor

Et vos études, journalisme ou bien coup de moule ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Journaliste en conchiliculture.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et vos études, journalisme ou bien coup de moule ?


 
Faut faire une recherche, je crosi qu'on l'a répété 20 fois.

----------


## Theor

> Faut faire une recherche, je crosi ku'on l'a répété 20 fois.


Sir, Yes Sir !

----------


## tenshu

Comme je le disais a Couille/Zoulou hier.

Le dernier CPC c'est bien (voire extrêmement bien) vendu, en une semaine le grand Relay du RER A à Paris Lyon avait écoulé ses 50-60 exemplaires. Ce qui est loin d'être le cas habituellement.
J'ai même vu trois bonzomes le lire dans mon RER dans la semaine.
Ca serait un bonne nouvelle si ça pouvait faire gagner du lectorat par centaine.

Vous pourriez confirmer que j'ai pas fumé sur le constat?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah la couverture y est pour beaucoup à mon avis. Et une fois acheté c'est dur de s'en défaire imho. Bientôt plus de tirage que Future press  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Le dernier CPC c'est bien (voire extrêmement bien) vendu, en une semaine le grand Relay du RER A à Paris Lyon avait écoulé ses 50-60 exemplaires. Ce qui est loin d'être le cas habituellement.
> 
> Vous pourriez confirmer que j'ai pas fumé sur le constat?


Il y a aussi eu le problème des abonnés qui ne l'ont pas reçu. Il a bien fallu qu'ils l'achètent.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi je l'achète 8 fois, comme ça j'ai 8 fois plus de lecture. Pas con, hein ?

----------


## tenshu

> Il y a aussi eu le problème des abonnés qui ne l'ont pas reçu. Il a bien fallu qu'ils l'achètent.


Hum la redac les a renvoyés a priori.
Zoulou me disait que c'est pour cette raison qu'il est devenu plus ou moins collector, vu qu'eux même n'en on plus en stock.

----------


## Threanor

> Vous pourriez confirmer que j'ai pas fumé sur le constat?


Mon père me disait la même chose pour La Défense. Il est beaucoup trop tôt pour avoir des retours chiffrés mais malgré le handicap d'une couv' faite par Emile Zoulou ça m'a l'air plutôt bien parti.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Toutes ces années à essayer de faire des articles intéressants pour gagner du lectorat, alors qu'il suffisait d'une bête couverture rouge et d'un titre aguicheur...
C'est triste les lois du marketing quand même.

----------


## Velgos

Monsieur Chat il pique le travail de Zoulou ou est-ce qu'il était déjà là avant ou est-ce que est-ce que?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan il est arrivé après mais il pique bien le travail de zoulou, profitez bien de lui tant qu'il est là !

----------


## NitroG42

> Nan il est arrivé après mais il pique bien le travail de zoulou, profitez bien de lui tant qu'il est là !


Tu veux dire sexuellement ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Pourquoi ? Il est en CDD et vous allez le foutre à la porte ?
Et remettre Zoulou à la maquette ? 
C'est cruel de faire ca à un animal.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Non, ca fait partie des prochains tests à but scientifique de Threanor. Tartiner mister cat de beurre/confiture et le jeter du dernier étage de chez Gandi. C'est pour faire avancer la science merde, bande d'obscurantistes rétrogrades.

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Votre régionalisme devient vraiment insupportable, vous bousillez plein de topics pour ça. Perso, ça me vient pas à l'idée de faire chier tout le monde pour déclarer mon amour à Montreuil et à la piscine Jackues Duclos.
> 
> Vous habitez tous au meme endroit, alors démerdez vous pour vous retrouver dans un bar pour discuter de ce paradis sur Terre.
> 
> Je déclare ouverte les Grandes Purges Armoricaines.
> Tous les gens normaux sont invités à la délation.
> 
> *KENAVO LES BOUSEUX !*


 De toute façon Montreuil FTW, alors.  ::siffle::   ::wub:: 
Montreuil, c'est bien, Montreuil c'est beau, achetez un appartement à Montreuil, un grand F2, par hasard...
Ce post est déclaré de total inutilité publique, et mérite largement un ou deux points, c'est pourquoi je va essayer de poser une question pertinente...
Euh...
Bon, ben nan, en fait.

----------


## Velgos

> Nan il est arrivé après mais il pique bien le travail de zoulou, profitez bien de lui tant qu'il est là !


Pourquoi ces phrases sibyllines que l'on peut interpréter de mille manières?
Je ne demande qu'à profiter de Monsieur Chat tant qu'il est là, mais pourquoi une telle urgence, et surtout comment peut-on profiter d'un Monsieur Chat?

----------


## El Gringo

> Pourquoi ces phrases sibyllines que l'on peut interpréter de mille manières?
> Je ne demande qu'à profiter de Monsieur Chat tant qu'il est là, mais pourquoi une telle urgence, et surtout comment peut-on profiter d'un Monsieur Chat?


En l'occurrence c'est de Zoulou que je disais qu'il fallait profiter mais Zoulou, Chat, même combat, et il n'y aura qu'un vainqueur...

----------


## O.Boulon

Et, comme d'hab, ça sera ni l'un, ni l'autre...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Pourquoi n'a-t-on plus de Couly strips ?

----------


## El Gringo

Si, ils sont là, et ils sont super drôles en plus.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Dites ! Les membres du forum qui ont le sous-titre "attaché de presse" ils sont vraiment attaché de presse ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah ça dépend...
T'es vraiment Hardcore toi ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Bah ça dépend...
> T'es vraiment Hardcore toi ?


Yeaaah baby ! Moi je suis HARD000RE tu peux pas savoir !!  :B): 

Par contre t'es foutrement mmoins drôle que Phat' ...

Nâân mais je m'en fous des sous-titres, c'est juste parce que je trouvais que ça faisait tout de même beaucoup d'AdeP, ou laors c'est toujours le même qui fait des multis en croyant qu'un jour ce sera enfin un noobzor.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Rhôô bah désolé mais j'ai encore une question ...  :<_<:  ... Pourquoi Zoulou son nom est en rouge alors que Gringo et Boulon sont en bleu ?
Parce qu'il est plus chef que eux ? Ça entraine une soumission ?

----------


## Leybi

Attaché de presse = membres qui n'ont posté qu'un message :D

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu crois  qu'un Picard a les moyens de soumettre un Gringo et un Boulon en même temps ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Rhôô bah désolé mais j'ai encore une question ...  ... Pourquoi Zoulou son nom est en rouge alors que Gringo et Boulon sont en bleu ?
> Parce qu'il est plus chef que eux ? Ça entraine une soumission ?


Tu poses des questions toi bordel... Tu découvres encore de ces choses... Espèce de z'œuf va !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Rouge pour admin, et bleu pour rédacteurs je dirais.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et le vert ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Les irréductibles du flood qui ont été vaincu par la rédaction.

----------


## Guest

> Les irréductibles du flood qui ont été vaincu par la rédaction.


Quelle bande de faibles.

----------


## Geminys

> Si, ils sont là, et ils sont super drôles en plus.


Mais heuu, on pourra les voir un jour?? 
Allez, steup'.

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est en bonus pour ceux qui ont accès à la webcam.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Tiens je sais pas si ça a été posé, une question à la con : est-ce qu'entre vous vous vous appelez par vos prénoms ou par vos pseudos ? hein quoi c'est vraiment vos prénoms ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Pseudo sauf quand on a fait une connerie.
Parce qu'on s'appelle tous Olivier.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Etes-vous tous d'anciens lecteurs de TILT ? oui ça fait flipper ( le dauphin ) les plus vieux d'entre vous... Ouais bon, jeu de mot pourri d'accord, mais la question est sérieuse (bien que BASIC).

----------


## Tink

> Etes-vous tous d'anciens lecteurs de TILT ? oui ça fait flipper ( le dauphin ) les plus vieux d'entre vous... Ouais bon, jeu de mot pourri d'accord, mais la question est sérieuse (bien que BASIC).


Si tu pouvais lever le pied sur les jeux de mots, merci.

----------


## ELOdry

Raymond Devos, je t'en conjure, sors de ce corps!

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Johnnyblaguos, je t'en conjure, sors de ce corps!


Fixed.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

> Si tu pouvais lever le pied sur les jeux de mots, merci.


Haha toutes ces années à lire vos blagues, calembours et autres auront largement contribuées à épanouir en moi quelque passion pour les jeux de mots. Je ne suis qu'un pauvre parmi les pauvres, à défaut d'avoir de l'argent j'essaie d'avoir un peu d'humour. Veuillez excuser mon style, à moins d'avoir par mégarde tenu des propos injurieux, je ne vois pas au nom de quoi je devrai changer ma manière de participer à de si agréables sujets. De plus la formulation de ma question est plus élégante que de demander l'âge de chacun de vous  ::P: 

Merci de bien vouloir modérer votre modération.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Fixed.


Tu me fais flipper, je me suis fait la même réflexion.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Ayant entendu les plus folles rumeurs à son sujet, je vous demande: qu' est devenu pom2ter ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Il est pas toujours scénariste pour la télé ou le ciné ?
La Minute Blonde n'existe plus je crois...

----------


## ElGato

Il a commis un scénario pour (un film dans lequel joue) Marie Gillain je crois.

Je pense que ça constituait au moins 90% de ses objectifs sur cette Terre.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Il est pas toujours scénariste pour la télé ou le ciné ?
> La Minute Blonde n'existe plus je crois...


C'était "Ma vie n'est pas une comédie romantique" le film où pom2ter est co scénariste.
Il y a même une scène dans la redac de CPC. :fanboyextreme:

----------


## Guest

> :fanboyextreme:


Non, sans déconner ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'était "Ma vie n'est pas une comédie romantique" le film où pom2ter est co scénariste.
> Il y a même une scène dans la redac de CPC. :fanboyextreme:


Quelle scène ???

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je propose à tous les fanboys de s'entrelacer la main avec des menottes et de se jeter dans un fleuve quelconque. Un peu comme les régionalistes. 

_Ton ambianceur de forum à la lecture de plus en plus sélective_

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Restera plus grand monde alors...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Qui c'est qui confond les pygmées et les aborigènes ?

----------


## Pokeahonteass

quelqu'un a t'il déjà terminé Boulder Dash (sans tricher bien sur) ?

----------


## Velgos

> Je propose à tous les fanboys de s'entrelacer la main avec des menottes et de se jeter dans un fleuve quelconque. Un peu comme les régionalistes. 
> 
> _Ton ambianceur de forum à la lecture de plus en plus sélective_


Et les icônes ! Brûlons les icônes aux noms abscons ! \o/

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Et les icônes ! Brûlons les icônes aux noms abscons ! \o/


Vous enflammez pas non plus, je vais monter canard GE, pour gendre idéal. Les animateurs gendres idéaux, y a un vrai créneau pour devenir fanboy. Tu craquerais pas, toi, si Guy Lagâche te proposait de discuter de l'alignement des supermarchés sur la conjoncture économique des commerces de proximité autour d'un verre au http://www.l-oiseau-bariole.abcsalle...he.php?n=13725 ?

----------


## dalgwen

> C'était "Ma vie n'est pas une comédie romantique" le film où pom2ter est co scénariste.
> Il y a même une scène dans la redac de CPC. :fanboyextreme:


Naaan, je ne crois pas que ce soit dans la rédac de CPC. CPC est chez gandi, hors la scène en question c'est dans une sorte de loft/garage en banlieue, avec de la place. Gandi c'est en ville non?
Mais c'est un lieu qui s'en inspire je suppose. Les dessins qu'on voit au mur sont d'ailleurs couly-style (et fait par lui je suppose).
De même on voit plusieurs fois la couverture du magazine et il est TRES ressemblant à Canard PC.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Vous enflammez pas non plus, je vais monter canard GE, pour gendre idéal. Les animateurs gendres idéaux, y a un vrai créneau pour devenir fanboy. Tu craquerais pas, toi, si Guy Lagâche te proposait de discuter de l'alignement des supermarchés sur la conjoncture économique des commerces de proximité autour d'un verre au http://www.l-oiseau-bariole.abcsalle...he.php?n=13725 ?


Tu pioche toujours tes gendres idéaux à la télé par choix ou parce que ce sont tes préférés ? Sinon j'ai pas encore vu O.Minne (qui est à mon goût un des plus beau parti, même s'il est moins bankable maintenant qu'il a arrêté Fort Boyard...)

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Le test de bienvenue chez les ch'tits, il est réservé à qui ? Rabot ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Naaan, je ne crois pas que ce soit dans la rédac de CPC. CPC est chez gandi, hors la scène en question c'est dans une sorte de loft/garage en banlieue, avec de la place. Gandi c'est en ville non?
> *Mais c'est un lieu qui s'en inspire je suppose. Les dessins qu'on voit au mur sont d'ailleurs couly-style (et fait par lui je suppose).*
> De même on voit plusieurs fois la couverture du magazine et il est TRES ressemblant à Canard PC.


My mistake.
C'est plein de faux CPC et de dessins de Couly.

----------


## mescalin

Est-ce que Gringo a prévu une carriole pour ramener plein de trucs bons du festival ?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan, je vais pas avoir le temps de faire la manche malheureusement...

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour k'uil puisse en profiter plus vite, ne lui tendez pas... Jetez lui.

----------


## HereZy

J'ai un paquet de questions interessantes, enfin pour moi, c'est pour un boulot pour la fac.

Je vais les mettre ici on sait jamais j'aurais peut être des réponses  ::): 


-Quels sont les actionnaires de votre société ?
-Comment a évolué le magazine depuis sa création ?
(Ces deux renseignements sont disponibles sur wikipédia, mais je ne fais pas confiance à ce site)



-Quelle est votre ligne éditoriale ?
-Comment choisissez vous les sujets traités ?
-Comment validez vous un article/test ?

-Avez vous des partenaires commerciaux ?
-A combien d'exemplaires le magazine est tiré ? 

(A ces renseignements, la question des évolutions pourrait m'aider à rendre un dossier plus complet)


-Pouvez-vous estimer le nombre de magazines vendus chaque semaine?
-Combien d'abonnés au magazine comptez vous ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha la bonne blague.

----------


## sun tzu

Et moi pour le téléthon je récolte des fonds donc faites suivre canard pc :;):

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Dollars de la guerre ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ouais, la guerre est (t)rude. Mais y a fondamentalement toujours des bert(h)es humaines.

----------


## Guest

Pourquoi c'est johnnyblaguos le meilleur ? :copinage:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Pokeahonteass me fait flipper. On croirait moi, mais en plus drole. Donc j'essaie de rester dans la course. Y a moyen qu'il soit moins relou en MP avec les modos en plus, le con.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Non pas les modos pitié  ::(:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Pokeahonteass me fait flipper. On croirait moi, mais en plus drole. Donc j'essaie de rester dans la course. Y a moyen qu'il soit moins relou en MP avec les modos en plus, le con.


Alors, il ne t'arrivera jamais à la cheville. :fan:

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Je suis nouveau mais je me suis aperçu de la popularité de Johnnyblaguos, loin de moi l'idée de ne serait-ce qu'un instant d' imaginer "concurrencer" quiconque. Je ne suis qu'un gros bourrin comparé à la finesse de Johnny. 
Lui il est rusé tel le renard et moi on me traite comme un chien, ça doit avoir un rapport avec nos statuts de membre sur ce forum.
Knacki ball ça roxxe, et moi rookie. CQFD. Le renard roxxe comme un chien ce rookie.

( recherche activement une poupée vaudou à son effigie )

----------


## Jeckhyl

> ça doit avoir un rapport avec nos statuts de membre sur ce forum.


Pas vraiment en fait. Regarde, un exemple, Grand_Maître_B. Très peu de messages au compteur, il est déjà un membre respectable, et est passé au rang de Maître ès CPC. 

La quantitay ne compte pas. Seule la qualitay est prise en compte. Certains ont le staïle d'entrée de jeu (comme Oni² ou Johnny). D'autres... non.

Je suis pas dans la marde tiens.

----------


## NitroG42

> Pas vraiment en fait. Regarde, un exemple, Grand_Maître_B. Très peu de messages au compteur, il est déjà un membre respectable, et est passé au rang de Maître ès CPC. 
> 
> La quantitay ne compte pas. Seule la qualitay est prise en compte. Certains ont le staïle d'entrée de jeu (comme Oni² ou Johnny). D'autres... non.
> 
> Je suis pas dans la marde tiens.


Tu crois vraiment dans ce que tu dis ?

----------


## Pokeahonteass

C'était juste pour faire une référence à Walt Disney et non pour remettre en question le système de valeur mis en place sur ce forum  ::P: 
D'ailleurs Mouton je me demande bien si ça a un rapport avec l'haleine...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je m'incline devant ton sens du jeu de mot poke.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Gringo a pas raté son train hier ?  ::P:

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Merci, j'apprécie en étant conscient que 95% est à jeter tellement c'est mauvais.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tu crois vraiment dans ce que tu dis ?


J'avais un peu bu.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Ah tu ne fais pas partie du troupeau des moutons de pas murge donc.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu ne te reposes jamais ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Tu ne te reposes jamais ?


James Bond ne dors jamais mon cher.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Ca doit venir de mon âge (en secret). Bon je pars 2 jours là donc ça va vous faire du repos  ::):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

En fait, je me retiens, mais si jamais le monde décomplexé de ce forum accepte ta forme d'humour, je m'y remets.

----------


## Euklif

> Question plus générale: vous finissez beaucoup des jeux que vous testez ? Dans le cas de longs jeux (RPG pas trop niais...), vous testez au maximum jusqu'où (en heures) ? C'est variable ? Est-ce que l'impression des premières heures se vérifie toujours ou est-ce que certains jeux demandent de s'accrocher ?


J'avoue que ça m'interresse également. A contrario de certains de vos concurents, j'ai rarement l'impression que vos tests sont torchés à la va vite avec des pseudos évaluations pour faire genre vous avez finit le jeu alors qu'en fait, nan.
Puis le test de TC et la preview de Fallout donne l'impression que vous ne vous contenter pas des premières impressions. Et ça j'aime.

Bon, ça fait un peu sérieu et lèche m'enfin, j'vois pas comment dire ça autrement. Va falloir que je prenne des cours chez johnnieblaguos ou Pokeahonteass ^^

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Je me doutais que tu as été nerfé et je redoute qu'on me catalogue comme pseudo humoriste, donc indésirable. J'espère que ce forum accepte une certaine liberté de thon même si j'ai pêché.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Je me doutais que tu as été nerfé et je redoute qu'on me catalogue comme pseudo humoriste, donc indésirable. J'espère que ce forum accepte une certaine liberté de thon même si j'ai pêché.


Ne mors pas à l'hameçon (trop petites, c'est du 42), je m'auto censure mais y a pas de raison que tu le slim fasses. Y a pas de raison que tu frênes ton ego de buster qui tonne.

----------


## NitroG42

> Ne mors pas à l'hameçon (trop petites, c'est du 42), je m'auto censure mais y a pas de raison que tu le slim fasses. Y a pas de raison que tu frênes ton ego de buster qui tonne.


Va falloir que vous arrêtiez avec le 42 ou je dépose un copyright.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ok, ma pointure c'est du 43. Je ferai gaffe.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je vais les mettre ici on sait jamais j'aurais peut être des réponses 
> 
> 
> -Quels sont les actionnaires de votre société ? Les rédacteurs, du moins les premier Yvan, Tarace, pomme de terre, Fish 
> -Comment a évolué le magazine depuis sa création ? On est passé d'un Hebdo à un bimmensuel avec un site plutot complet.
> (Ces deux renseignements sont disponibles sur wikipédia, mais je ne fais pas confiance à ce site)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 une gros quart des inscris du forum est abonné.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

> Ne mors pas à l'hameçon (trop petites, c'est du 42), je m'auto censure mais y a pas de raison que tu le slim fasses. Y a pas de raison que tu frênes ton ego de buster qui tonne.


Je ne veux surtout pas m'aigrir. 
Il ne faut pas que j'essaie Légo batman. Pas sûr que ce soit un bloque buster mais dans le doute.

----------


## HereZy

> une gros quart des inscris du forum est abonné.



Merci pour les infos, c'est fou ce qu'il est difficile de trouver une réponse serieuse parfois  ::):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Approximative et pas forcément vrai. Tant que t'as pas de bleu (et m'étonnerait que t'en aies), laisse tomber les stats.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Merci pour les infos, c'est fou ce qu'il est difficile de trouver une réponse serieuse parfois


Question bête réponse bête.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Approximative et pas forcément vrai. Tant que t'as pas de bleu (et m'étonnerait que t'en aies), laisse tomber les stats.


Nan mais He l'aut, je fais avec ce que j'ai moi
Pis d'abord moi je pisse pas sur l'arc de Triomphe.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Nan mais He l'aut, je fais avec ce que j'ai moi
> Pis d'abord moi je pisse pas sur l'arc de Triomphe.


Je vois pas le rapport. Mais admettons que t'aies raison.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Merci pour les infos, c'est fou ce qu'il est difficile de trouver une réponse serieuse parfois


Beaucoup des informations que tu demandes ne sont pas révélées par la rédaction, en tout cas pas sur un forum. Je pense qu'il doit s'y mêler des notions de stratégie et de concurrence.

Ou alors ils craignent le contrôle fiscal.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je vois pas le rapport. Mais admettons que t'aies raison.


Y'en a aucun mais c'est pas grave

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Alors fin du HS. Je suis ouvert à toute question en MP. Mais y en aura pas, donc on s'en fout.

----------


## HereZy

Je m'en doute que j'aurais pas de réponses officielles ici. 
Le truc c'est qu'il y a un mois j'ai un envoyé un MP a Casque qui m'a répondu en me demandant de lui renvoyer mes questions par mail, et depuis plus rien.

Mais je me suis dit que ca pourrait être interessant de voir comment les lecteurs voyaient le Canard.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Je m'en doute que j'aurais pas de réponses officielles ici. 
> Le truc c'est qu'il y a un mois j'ai un envoyé un MP a Casque qui m'a répondu en me demandant de lui renvoyer mes questions par mail, et depuis plus rien.
> 
> Mais je me suis dit que ca pourrait être interessant de voir comment les lecteurs voyaient le Canard.


Bah avec leurs yeux.

----------


## NitroG42

> Je m'en doute que j'aurais pas de réponses officielles ici. 
> Le truc c'est qu'il y a un mois j'ai un envoyé un MP a Casque qui m'a répondu en me demandant de lui renvoyer mes questions par mail, et depuis plus rien.
> 
> Mais je me suis dit que ca pourrait être interessant de voir comment les lecteurs voyaient le Canard.


T'es un espion en fait, c'est ca ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Salut, 

Est ce que vous comptez faire un petit dossier concernant les bons mods pour Clear Sky?

Merci.

----------


## HereZy

> T'es un espion en fait, c'est ca ?


J'espionne pour mon propre compte, j'ai un dossier d'analyse à faire sur un magazine pour la Fac et j'ai choisis de plancher sur CPC.

J'ai pu trouver pas mal d'infos car il n'y a pas beaucoup de choses de cachées mais pour les infos économiques plus confidentielles, à part le statut social et quelques données pour professionnelles recueillies à la chambre des commerces ... je suis encore trop dans le vague.

----------


## Reguen

> Je m'en doute que j'aurais pas de réponses officielles ici. 
> Le truc c'est qu'il y a un mois j'ai un envoyé un MP a Casque qui m'a répondu en me demandant de lui renvoyer mes questions par mail, et depuis plus rien.
> 
> Mais je me suis dit que ca pourrait être interessant de voir comment les lecteurs voyaient le Canard.


Je lui avais envoyé un mail avec des questions du genre pour un dossier du même type il y a un moment, il avait répondu sans problème. Renvoie-lui un mail pour la peine  :;):

----------


## HereZy

> Je lui avais envoyé un mail avec des questions du genre pour un dossier du même type il y a un moment, il avait répondu sans problème. Renvoie-lui un mail pour la peine



Je viens de lui renvoyer un mail.


Et tiens j'ai une question d'ordre général de ma copine :

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous se jettent sur une cible à scratch géante pour pouvoir mieux réfléchir ?

----------


## zifox

Question peut etre déjà posée sur l'utilisation du mot "expérience" pour parler d'un jeu.

Ca fait un certain temps que les marketeux nous bassinent avec ce terme à la fois ridicule et pompeux (y'a bien un fabriquant de PQ qui va arriver à nous sortir un 'enhance your your toilets experience using coincoin triple layer' ), et boum, je le vois apparaitre dans les colonnes de CPC !  ::|: 

Quel sens à ce mot ?

----------


## Goji

Dans le dossier du CPC n°180, les devs de _Tale Of Tales_ mettent un point d'honneur à souligner l'importance du caractère artistique de leur travail, et ajoutent même, en substance (et à moins que j'ai mal compris), que pour son avenir, le jeu PC doit absolument se tourner vers l'Art pour se démarquer et survivre.
J'aimerai demander à Boulon ce qu'il pense du travail de Tale Of Tales, et ce qu'il pense de cette affirmation qui est carrément dans le sujet de son dossier sur l'Art et les Jeux Vidéos.

----------


## ducon

> Quel sens a ce mot ?


The Jimi Hendrix experience ?

----------


## ElGato

> Question peut etre déjà posée sur l'utilisation du mot "expérience" pour parler d'un jeu.
> 
> Ca fait un certain temps que les marketeux nous bassinent avec ce terme à la fois ridicule et pompeux (y'a bien un fabriquant de PQ qui va arriver à nous sortir un 'enhance your your toilets experience using coincoin triple layer' ), et boum, je le vois apparaitre dans les colonnes de CPC ! 
> 
> Quel sens à ce mot ?


C'est peut-être plus utilisé par les Anglois...Et du coup mal utilisé par les Français qui veulent être dans le vent  ::mellow:: 
Un peu comme "digital".

----------


## Coin-Coin

"Baraké Obamo"  ::XD:: 
Qui est l'auteur de cette merveille ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Moi.
http://www.canardpc.com/news-26481-r...s_cuisses.html

A qui je dois réclamer des droits d'auteur ?

----------


## NitroG42

Hum, je sais que ca doit être un peu répétitif comme question, mais est-ce que vous allez tester Gears Of War 2 ?
Si oui, dans l'après prochain numéro je suppose ?

----------


## zifox

> C'est peut-être plus utilisé par les Anglois...Et du coup mal utilisé par les Français qui veulent être dans le vent 
> Un peu comme "digital".


Ca c'est clair que c'est utilisé par les anglois, il suffit de démarrer un jeu ou il y a une partie multi pour voir apparaitre "Experience during online play may differ etc..." à l'affichage des précos ERSB et consorts.
Microsoft le case même à propos de msn dans une de leur pub !  ::huh::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Et quand est-ce que vous allez testé Existenz ?

----------


## Mug Bubule

Est-ce que Boulon s'est remit à jouer à Boiling point ? Parce que suite à ses déclarations enflammées vis-à-vis du titre pendant son test de Far cry 2, je m'interrogeais. On va avoir le droit à un nouveau test ou un "on y joue encore ?"

----------


## NitroG42

> Et quand est-ce que vous allez testé Existenz ?


C'est ironique ou c'est vraiment un jeu ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça vous fait quelle impression de savoir que vous allez écrire des piges pour Casque jusqu'à 70 ans ?

----------


## alx

C'est qui France Inter ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quand on cherche sur le net des informations sur un titre, il n'est pas rare de le voir classé dans des catégories réellement différentes (un même jeu peut être catalogué selon les sites en simulation, action, le très old-school "shoot-them-up", rôle... la je parle par exemple de "_The Tomorrow War_", mais les exemples sont nombreux). Il doit y avoir le manque d'un référenciel commun, je ne sais pas. On pourrait attribuer ça à l'amateurisme de beaucoup de journalistes dans la matière (par exemple Josiane du secrétariat qui donne son avis sur _Mon Petit Poney_ pour Télé 7 Jours) sauf que cette disparité se retrouve au sein du site Canard PC (je n'ai pas vérifié récemment mais je suis sûr que tous les _Silent Hunter_ ne sont pas classés de manière identique, ni les _Prince of Persia_ "nouvelle génération"). En fait chacun semble classer un jeu au feeling, c'est un peu perturbant, non ?

----------


## psycho_fox

A quand le test de PES 2009 ?
L'année dernière vous aviez sauvé le 2008 qui était très vilain, alors cette année le 2009, un peu meilleur, sera t-il un mégahit ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Boiling point, je suis sur que j'en ai fait un OYJE y a deux ans...
Pour PES9, il est testé dans le numéro à venir.
Et sinon, dis pas du mal du testeur de jeux de Télé 7 Jours... Le gars est sympa et compétent. Il doit juste s'étalonner sur son public.


Et en plus, totalement véridique, ce gars est un maniaque de Silent Hunter. Et il en parle à chaque nouvel épisode ou add-on.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Et sinon, dis pas du mal du testeur de jeux de Télé 7 Jours... Le gars est sympa et compétent. Il doit juste s'étalonner sur son public.


Bon bah on connaît maintenant le deuxième taf de Boulon.

----------


## Pelomar

> Bon bah on connaît maintenant le deuxième taf de Boulon.


Je crois pas qu'ils testent des porno gore a Tele 7 jeux.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je crois pas qu'ils testent des porno gore a Tele 7 jeux.





> Il doit juste s'étalonner sur son public.


Justement Pelo, justement...

----------


## Jeckhyl

::o:  Sans déc j'aurais jamais imaginé qu'il existe réellement un chroniqueur JV dans Télé 7 jours. Je pensais même pas qu'il existait encore ce mag  ::P: .

----------


## NitroG42

> Sans déc j'aurais jamais imaginé qu'il existe réellement un chroniqueur JV dans Télé 7 jours. Je pensais même pas qu'il existait encore ce mag .


C'est le chien qui n'existe plus  ::cry::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Lequel ? Monsieur le chien ? Ou le basset de télé Z ?

----------


## Largeman

Suite à un pari perdu ou juste pour la déconne avez-vous déjà eu:
- à écrire un texte avec un certain style ?
- à écrire un texte avec des mots imposés (genre: ornitorinque, Lorie, etc.) ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Juste pour la déconne.

----------


## Largeman

Halo 3 ? 
Un test, juste des news ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Un à venir de deux pages en Marguerite Duras, des news en rime et en chanson, je sais plus.
Les autres aussi, et je m'en rappelle encore moins.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'avait la preview de Sup Com en version Wesh aussi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pauvre O.Dawg, un gars de talent sacrifié sur l'autel de la stupidité de joueurs réactionnaires.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je viens de voir le jeu de mots sur Barack Obama. Je suis admiratif.

Là je dois dire que pour un lapin, Arthur râble haut.

----------


## ducon

> Et quand est-ce que vous allez testé Existenz ?





> C'est ironique ou c'est vraiment un jeu ?


Augusto cause du film, non ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Un à venir de deux pages en Marguerite Duras, des news en rime et en chanson, je sais plus.
> Les autres aussi, et je m'en rappelle encore moins.


Il me semble que pour leur première apparition Thréanor et El Gringo ont eu droit à un bizutage exercice de style, à moins que ma mémoire me joue des tours.

----------


## El Gringo

> Il me semble que pour leur première apparition Thréanor et El Gringo ont eu droit à un bizutage exercice de style, à moins que ma mémoire me joue des tours.


C'est la mémoire, ou notre inexpérience plus simplement...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non mais je parle pas d'un texte hésitant ou maladroit, mais de trucs... décalés. Celà dit vu que les pseudos ne m'étaient alors pas familier je peux confondre avec les exemples donnés par Boulon.

----------


## El Gringo

Après c'est pas parce que c'est décale que c'est imposé, on a tous besoin de se faire plaisir ou de se lâcher de temps en temps...

----------


## Velgos

D'ailleurs, c'était quoi cette histoire de bibliothèque, j'ai toujours pas compris.

----------


## El Gringo

Et le droit à l'oubli bordel ? C'est même pas pour moi que je dis ça, c'est pour celui qui a défiguré mon texte...

----------


## Velgos

Boulon s'est dénoncé mais n'a pas expliqué sa démarche.
C'est con que j'en parle aujourd'hui en plus, y'avait prescription pile demain. :/

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est ironique ou c'est vraiment un jeu ?


C'est bien évidemment ironique (ta mère) en rapport avec toutes les questions concernant les prochains tests des Alexandra Clayderman (prochaine création  associant cheval et jeu musical dans un style très classe, très sobre, très cuir  à base de bombe et de cravache). Enfin j'ironise mais j'ai pas de questions intéressantes à poser non plus.

Est-ce que vous allez tester Olga Kurylenko ?

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est bien évidemment ironique (ta mère) en rapport avec toutes les questions concernant les prochains tests des Alexandra Clayderman (prochaine création  associant cheval et jeu musical dans un style très classe, très sobre, très cuir  à base de bombe et de cravache). Enfin j'ironise mais j'ai pas de questions intéressantes à poser non plus.
> 
> Est-ce que vous allez tester Olga Kurylenko ?


J'ai eu peur qu'ils aient vraiment sortis un jeu en fait...
Je suis rassuré (un peu).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah je suis étonné depuis qu'on a une technologie comme celle permettant des jeux comme HL² ou Crysis de ne pas en avoir vu une adaptation.

----------


## LaVaBo

Déplacé du post sur le numéro 180 pour pas finir noyé dans les pleurs des abonnés délaissés :

Est-ce que le coussin massant présenté dans les périphériques a été testé par d'autres gens que le redacteur de l'article?
Si oui, est-ce qu'ils ont autant trippé?

----------


## kilfou

Qui s'occupe du service abonnement ?
C'est sous traité ou c'est Boulon à ses heures perdues ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Déplacé du post sur le numéro 180 pour pas finir noyé dans les pleurs des abonnés délaissés :
> 
> Est-ce que le coussin massant présenté dans les périphériques a été testé par d'autres gens que le redacteur de l'article?
> Si oui, est-ce qu'ils ont autant trippé?


Je ne crois pas, mais c'est vrai qu'en nous le présentant il avait l'air conquis...

----------


## NitroG42

Est-ce que Boulon peut confirmer que Smackdown vs Raw 2009 est bien le meilleur smackdown sorti de tout les temps ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Si t'as le 2007 ou le 2008 zero interet et beaucoup trop simple.

----------


## Largeman

Je suis au fameux Coffee Union, un petit conseil pour une boîte de 12 ?  ::):

----------


## NitroG42

> Si t'as le 2007 ou le 2008 zero interet et beaucoup trop simple.


Dommage, j'étais attiré par l'éditeur de finisher.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je suis au fameux Coffee Union, un petit conseil pour une boîte de 12 ?


Va au comptoir et demande une boite de douze, ça devrait aller.

Mais je te le recommande pas, leur douze sont pas terribles  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Murne

J'ai une question qui a peut-être déjà été posée mais le moteur de recherche ne m'a rien trouvé et puis j'adore les doublons.

Est-ce-que vous jouez souvent aux jeux vidéo chez vous, le week-end, toussa ? Vous en avez votre claque après une journée passée devant à la rédac ou vous en voulez encore ? D'après ce que je lis j'ai l'impression qu'ackboo passe ses nuits devant mais est-ce le cas pour tout le monde ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas d'ordi de jeux chez moi, mais un tas de consoles dont je me sers très rarement.

Sinon.

*Merci pour le Caramel... Vivement vendredi !*

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Marrant, t'as pas de pc perso ?
Du coup tu te tapes tous les bons jeux en subissant l'ambiance de la rédac ?
Pas terriblement immersif tout ça.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est toujours mieux kue ma femme jouant à Wii Fit.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Est-ce que Boulon peut confirmer que Smackdown vs Raw 2009 est bien le meilleur smackdown sorti de tout les temps ?





> Si t'as le 2007 ou le 2008 zero interet et beaucoup trop simple.


Et quid de TNA Impact ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'en ai eu de bien mauvais échos pour ma part.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Pas d'ordi de jeux chez moi, mais un tas de consoles dont je me sers très rarement.


Un mythe s'eff... Ah même pas en fait. M'enfin quand même pas de pc à la maison tu passes ta vie à la rédac ?!

----------


## O.Boulon

Le plus possible.
Rapport à WiiFit.

----------


## Goji

Ma question à propos de _Tale of Tales_ est-elle si idiote que ça ne vaut pas la peine de répondre ?

----------


## O.Boulon

J'avais pas vu.
Ils sont belges. Voilà. Ca résume ma position.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ma question à propos de _Tale of Tales_ est-elle si idiote que ça ne vaut pas la peine de répondre ?


T'as cru qu'on était une hotline avec obligation de réponse à tout le monde ? T'as lu le titre du topic au moins ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> J'avais pas vu.
> Ils sont belges. Voilà. Ca résume ma position.


Sous les doigts de Threanor ça voudrait dire "ce sont des Dieux".
Mais sous ceux d'un doigt ne buvant pas l'elixir des dieux, également appelé bière, je suis moins sur...

----------


## Goji

Inutile d'être si agressif… fais-moi un bisou Gringo  ::):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Inutile d'être si agressif…


C'est le sugar rush causé par les caramels de Mescalin...

----------


## O.Boulon

Accessoirement, j'ai pas le temps, ni le temps de cerveau disponible pour m'atteler à la question. Mais ça pourrait bien faire l'objet d'un dossier, ouaip.

----------


## Goji

Je me demandais juste si la rencontre avec ce studio avait un peu fait dévier de son orbite ta vision des choses, ou si au contraire ça l'avait conforté, rien de bien construit, juste un petit mot… j'ai pas voulu être agressif en remettant la question sur le tapis, désolé si cela a été pris ainsi… mais cessez de donner les os à ronger à El Gringo, un jour il va bouffer le coursier ^^

----------


## O.Boulon

Ils donnent eux même la réponse dans l'interview d'ailleurs.

----------


## Goji

À quoi donnent-ils la réponse ?
Je crois qu'il y a un quiproquo ^^

----------


## Gargantuel

Le potentiel d'un jeu, ses bugs et sa note.

Certains jeux sont à leur sortie correct mais pas extraordinaire mais ont une durée de vie incroyable grace à la communauté de fans qui créent des mods autour. D'autres jeux sont extraordinaires à leur sortie mais n'auront pas cette durée de vie par manque de mods. (citer des exemples est risqué mais Mafia me semble un bon exemple)

Autre point, certains jeux sont à leur sortie largement buggé (tous ?). Certains on un suivi très propre de leurs développeurs qui corrigent rapidement tout ca (Witcher, Egosoft, etc ...) d'autres en laissent advitam eternam au point que l'on voit fleurir des "unofficial patch".

Ma question est simple : comment vous faites pour intégrer cela dans la note que vous donnez à un jeu ? Ne faudrait il pas "dans un monde idéal" tester ces jeux non pas à leur sortie mais deux ou trois mois après ?

Bon si mes questions ne vous inspirent pas de réponse, j'en ferais pas une maladie. Merci de m'avoir lu.

----------


## O.Boulon

Quand ils le méritent, on fait un "on y joue encore".

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le bandeau de pub pour des rencontres en ligne est-il logique sur CPC ?

*je sais que la rédac n'a pas son mot à dire la-dessus, mais n'existe-il pas une "ligne directrice" ?*

PPS ceci n'est pas un message de vierge effarouchée. Juste une interrogation  ::P: .

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Pas logique ? Ahah. Y a que ça ici des rencontres en ligne !

----------


## NitroG42

Dites, y a les belges qui commencent à se la péter comme les bretons, vous allez faire quelques choses ?
Par ce que la blague paf le belge risque d'être vite éculée.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Surtout que les belges on s'en fout eh c'est pas des français. Les bretons c'est des français bizarres mais quand même merde oh on va où là ?! :dtcproof:

----------


## El Gringo

J'ai rien remarqué mais si les Belges deviennent aussi fins que les Bretons savent l'être, oui on fera quelque chose. Et ce ne sera pas une blague. Ce qui ne nous empêche pas d'aimer les Belges et les Bretons, quand ils ont honte de leur origine au moins.

----------


## francou008

Est-ce qu'O.Boulon aurait un sosie trompettiste dans le 74?
A ce niveau de ressemblance c'est troublant  ::mellow:: .

----------


## El Gringo

> Est-ce qu'O.Boulon aurait un sosie trompettiste dans le 74?
> A ce niveau de ressemblance c'est troublant .


Sosie ? Il est bon Couly mais c'est pas du photoréalisme hein...

----------


## Sylvine

Est-ce que vous allez parler de Irongrip Warlord bande de fascistes?

On a déjà notre petite communauté grandissante http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=30721 suffirait que vous fassiez un de vos articles minables dont vous avez le secret et les moutons tarderaient pas à suivre.

C'est pour encourager le jeu vidéo indépendant.

----------


## El Gringo

> Est-ce que vous allez parler de Irongrip Warlord bande de fascistes?


Peut-être.

----------


## Akodo

Moi non plus on m'a pas répondu dans le temps (patapay), j'avais demandé si les serveurs TF2 de CPC avaient eu une influence bénéfique sur les ventes du magazine/la fréquentation du site ?

----------


## El Gringo

Peut-être.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou pas.

----------


## Cake

A combien estimes-tu le nombre de mains cramés par une mauvaise application de ton truc pour laver les poêles, El Gringo ?  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> A combien estimes-tu le nombre de mains cramés par une mauvaise application de ton truc pour laver les poêles, El Gringo ?


Je sais pas franchement, normalement les gens devraient sentir la chaleur monter mais ici, je m'attends à tout...

----------


## Toxic

> Si t'as le 2007 ou le 2008 zero interet et beaucoup trop simple.


Si je peux me permettre de nuancer un peu, il a quand même le mérite de pas mal remettre à jour l'effectif, et dans l'ensemble il est moins frustrant que le 2008. Par contre il est beaucoup, beaucoup trop facile et l'éditeur de finisher est raté.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de fans ici, mais connaissez vous un jeu récent de management de formule 1 ? (genre GP world pas les hotels pourris)

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de fans ici, mais connaissez vous un jeu récent de management de formule 1 ? (genre GP world pas les hotels pourris)


Avec CoD5 y'a ptet moyen de faire un mod "soirée avec Bernie Ecclestone" ::P: h34r:

----------


## Sylvine

Est-ce Boulon qui a changé mon sous-titre?
Si oui, quand?
Et d'ailleurs j'avais quoi avant, je m'en souviens plus?

En tout cas je suis content, j'ai évité le "Masterchief's whore" ou ce genre de truc.  :B):

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

:^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

::|: 

Je peux pas revenir à la version précédente?  ::cry::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'était quoi le précédent ?

Celui-là est très classe par ailleurs. Quoique Masterchief ça fasse un peu tâche.

----------


## Tromzy

C'te psychologie inversée, je suis sûr que tu rêvais de ce sous-titre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A quand le test de Storm Of Zehir ? Une idée approximative presque pas fausse d'une date potentielle de test ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, dés qu'on m'aura envoyé la version test.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

En gros, tu vas aller l'acheter quoi ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Marrant j'avais deviné la réponse.

Ah chez Micromania ils prédisent la sortie au 21/11.
Je peux commencer à poser mes Rtt ou c'est encore une date à la con ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je sais pas, tu crois encore à la météo depuis la mort de Gillot Pétré ?

----------


## Sylvine

> C'était quoi le précédent ?
> 
> Celui-là est très classe par ailleurs. Quoique Masterchief ça fasse un peu tâche.


 Juste avant c'était Halo Boy, et encore avant je sais plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui.
Sebastien Folin m'a redonné la Foi.

Par contre je paye vachement cher en coiffeur aujourd'hui...

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous n'avez pas imprimé le dernier numéro sur du meilleur papier que d'habitude ? Ou c'est moi qui fume des trucs meilleurs que d'habitude ?


Pas besoin de créer un topic pour ça. Sinon on a rien demandé et on a rien remarqué, alors fais tourner.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour tous les fans d'Half...

Chuck Norris is So Weak He's Terrified of 'Gay Anarchy'




> Fresh off his role as the punchline to Gov. Mike Huckabee's presidential bid, Chuck Norris is taking a fresh stab at politics by weighing in on Proposition 8 protests. In an op-ed called "If Democracy Doesn't Work, Try Anarchy", he cries "Where are the hate-crime cops when religious conservatives need them?"
> The whole piece is a gobbledygook of half truths, race-baiting and feigned outrage that form a sort of Greatest Hits list of Yes on 8 talking points over the last week. Even though we've disproved these things half a dozen times already, we'll break it down again, because if there's one thing public education has proven it's that endless repetition can reach even the dimmest of minds:
> "Protestors [sic] of Proposition 8 in California (the marriage amendment) shoved aside a 69-year-old woman who was bearing a cross. They reportedly spit on her and stomped on her cross. They then aligned themselves in a human barricade, blocking the media from getting to or interviewing the woman."Only the first sentence of that is factually true. Meanwhile, at a protest last week at the Mormon Church, one man was punched in the face by a Yes on 8 supporter and three other women were hit by Mormon supporters. Violence is uncool, no matter where it comes from, but Prop 8. supporters have been as violent, if not more so.
> 
> "Letters containing white powder (obviously mimicking anthrax) were sent to the Salt Lake City headquarters of the Mormon church and to a temple in Los Angeles. (Thankfully, the FBI said the substance was nontoxic.) "Unless the Texas Ranger has a hot line to the FBI, he's jumping the gun on this. The FBI investigation is still ongoing and nobody knows who sent the envelope. Some have suggested that, like a similar case involving Scientology, the envelopes may have been sent by someone within the church.
> "The 25-year artistic director of the California Musical Theatre, who also happens to be a Mormon, was muscled to resign because of his $1,000 donation to the campaign to ban gay marriage in California. "Scott Eckern offered up his resignation of his own accord.
> "A pro-homosexual, pro-anarchy organization named Bash Back marched into the middle of a church service and flung fliers and condoms to the congregants. They also hung a banner from the balcony that featured two lesbians in provocative positions at the pulpit. "Well, yeah, that part is pretty true.
> "Lastly, the tolerance-preaching activists also have taken their anger to the blogosphere, where posts have planted ideas ranging from burning churches to storming the citadels of government until our society is forced to overturn Prop. 8"Does that mean Chuck Norris is a Queerty reader? If so, "Hi Chuck! How are you enjoying this post so far? I can't wait til I tear into your statement about how evil it is for minorities not to follow the will of the majority. Stick around!"
> "You even can find donor blacklists online. The lists include everyone who financially backed Prop. 8 — even those who gave as little as $46"Chuck Norris thinks the _Los Angeles Times_ is part of the evil gay anarchy agenda with their database of names provided by the California Secretary of State.
> ...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> That's right Norris, you just got your ass handed to you by *Gandi*.


*Corrigé*  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

Euh, c'est cool Chuck Norris, mais qu'est que ça vient foutre ici?
Je veux pas avoir l'air de vous apprendre votre job, mais ça aurait pas plus sa place dans la section Canard Café ou même dans une news?


Sinon à part ça c'est pas nouveau que Carlos Norris est un connard.

----------


## Cranesec

> Pour tous les fans d'Half...
> 
> Chuck Norris is So Weak He's Terrified of 'Gay Anarchy'
> 
> [...]


Un gros copier/coller comme ça sans citer la source ...

Tiens prend ça dans les dents.

----------


## ToasT

Ouais, mais c'est aussi ça le journalisme total, tu sais.

----------


## Jolaventur

Le livret X3 c'est dans quel canard?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si tu le veux j'en ai plus besoin.

(ça me rappelle que j'ai un colis pour Toxic à poster demain. Tox', j'espère que tu aimes le scotch).

----------


## Jolaventur

> Si tu le veux j'en ai plus besoin.


Ouai je veux bien. ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

> Un gros copier/coller comme ça sans citer la source ...
> 
> Tiens prend ça dans les dents.


Si je mets les sources, je vais encore recevoir des milliers de PM de déclaration d'amour.

----------


## ducon

Pourquoi certains sont en vert ?
Je ne trouve plus la signification des couleurs des pseudonymes, si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer, youpi merci.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...9&postcount=60

Après je te laisse creuser, t'es grand.

----------


## NitroG42

> Si je mets les sources, je vais encore recevoir des milliers de PM de déclaration d'amour.


Mais, c'est pas déjà la cas ?
 ::cry::

----------


## Largeman

> Mais, c'est pas déjà la cas ?


La réponse est sous ton nez:




> Si je mets les sources, je vais *encore* recevoir des milliers de PM de déclaration d'amour.

----------


## NitroG42

> La réponse est sous ton nez:


De toute facon, strop tard maintenant  :B):

----------


## Akodo

Quand est ce que vous changez votre texte en morse, à savoir:



> -.-. .- -. .- .-. -.. .--. .-.. ..- ... .-.-.- -.-...


Sur la page d'acceuil du site ?
Non parce qu'il est plus d'actualité, et ça fait pas pro  ::siffle::

----------


## Jolaventur

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...9&postcount=60
> 
> Après je te laisse creuser, t'es grand.


Soit après je vois pas ce qu'il ont fait Raphi et Pelo 

M'enfin on est samedi, j'ai un mal aux cheveux persistant donc je creuserais plus tard.

----------


## Si²

Ou est la démo de Left 4 dead :@ ca me saoul de pas la trouver ....

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Quand est ce que vous changez votre texte en morse, à savoir:
> 
> 
> Sur la page d'acceuil du site ?
> Non parce qu'il est plus d'actualité, et ça fait pas pro


Je vois d'ici la réponse de Half :



> −·−·· ·−  ·−−− ·  ··· ·− ·· ···  ·−−· ·− ···  ··−· ·− ·· ·−· ·  −·−·−−

----------


## Akodo

Ca serait pas étonnant en effet  ::P:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Soit après je vois pas ce qu'il ont fait Raphi et Pelo 
> 
> M'enfin on est samedi, j'ai un mal aux cheveux persistant donc je creuserais plus tard.


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=30916

Ca répond à ta question ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Ou est la démo de Left 4 dead :@ ca me saoul de pas la trouver ....


Elle n'est plus dispo. Politique foireuse de la part de Valve qui a rendu indisponible la démo à la sortie du jeu. En même temps, la rejouabilité était tellement forte que j'imagine que certains gus ce seraient contenté de la torcher dans tous les sens.

----------


## Akodo

> Elle n'est plus dispo. Politique foireuse de la part de Valve qui a rendu indisponible la démo à la sortie du jeu. En même temps, la rejouabilité était tellement forte que j'imagine que certains gus ce seraient contenté de la torcher dans tous les sens.


Ah tiens ça c'est con, j'ai pas testé pendant la période démo, et j'ai horreur d'acheter un jeu que je n'ai pas testé.
Dommage.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

MOuais se taper les deux petites maps ad vitam eternam, ça m'aurait vite soûlé perso. Ils sont cons chez Valve, parfois.

----------


## Nonok

> Je vois d'ici la réponse de Half :


- .- / .-. .- .. ... --- -. / --. .- ... - --- -. 

Stop le morse, le titanic va couler.   ::P: 

 ::huh::  Bon allez, serieusement, vous pensez faire des CanardTV un jour ? J'ai cru que c'était à l'étude il y a de ça quelques décades mais plus de nouvelles depuis.

----------


## ToasT

> Bon allez, serieusement, vous pensez faire des CanardTV un jour ? J'ai cru que c'était à l'étude il y a de ça quelques décades mais plus de nouvelles depuis.


La réponse est dans la question !  ::o:

----------


## Kob

Alors autant je fus l'un des grands déçus du HS console, autant je trouve votre dernier numéro hachement bien !  :;): 

Un ton et une finesse d'écriture retrouvé, une maquette, certes bien connue mais toujours aussi probante, et un papier culture toujours aussi intéressant, tout ça fait que j'ai bien pris mon pied.

Au passage, je connaissais déja l'écriture de boulon (très bon test de Fallout 3) mais j'ai découvert celle de Thréanor sur Alerte Rouge 3, qui a pondu un papier super bien écrit et drole.

Bref, je sais que ce n'est pas l'endroit pour passer la pommade, mais je voulais quand même le signaler après mes critiques sur votre addon console.

Alors maintenant, j'ai deux petites questions:

- Pourquoi Ackboo n'a pas testé PES09 ? J'ai toujours cru que c'était lui le spécialiste des jeux de sport, et des jeux de foot en particulier.

- A quand un retour du "on y joue encore" ? Je sais que cette rubrique n'es pas destinée à être dans chaque numéro, mais là je crois que cela fait un petit moment que l'on y a plus eu le droit. 

En espérant avoir un réponse.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Pourquoi des membres ont des noms en vert?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Regarde la page d'avant. La question a deja été posée.

----------


## Largeman

Aller comme ça, au  pif:




> - Pourquoi Ackboo n'a pas testé PES09 ? J'ai toujours cru que c'était lui le spécialiste des jeux de sport, et des jeux de foot en particulier.


Ben Ackboo ne fait plus partie de la rédac au quotidien, donc désormais il ne teste que peu de jeu.




> - A quand un retour du "on y joue encore" ? Je sais que cette rubrique n'es pas destinée à être dans chaque numéro, mais là je crois que cela fait un petit moment que l'on y a plus eu le droit.


- Quand l'actu sera moins chaude (la période pré-fête de fin d'année c'est le moment de sortie de 50-60% des jeux potentiellement intéressants).

Alors j'ai bon ?  :<_<:

----------


## Kob

Pour Ackboo, j'ai pensé à ta réponse en posant ma question.

Et pour la deuxième interrogation, ça peut être une bonne explication.

----------


## Murne

> - Pourquoi Ackboo n'a pas testé PES09 ? J'ai toujours cru que c'était lui le spécialiste des jeux de sport, et des jeux de foot en particulier.


Oula je crois au contraire que ackboo affiche un profond mépris pour les sportifs comme le disait Boulon il y a quelques numéros. Je crois que les jeux de sport sont testés par Fish ou Ivan, voire comme ici des pigistes occasionnels.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> voire comme ici des pigistes occasionnels.


J'espère que ça ne sous-entends pas "au rabais" ?  ::P:

----------


## Tink

T'es naze Augusto (sur le coup)!

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Tu n'auras pas sa liberté de penser.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> T'es naze Augusto (sur le coup)!


Eh c'est pas pour rien que j'ai eu mon super sous titre de ouf ! Une critique du HS console, paf  ::P:  .




> Tu n'auras pas sa liberté de penser.


Oui je l'ai déjà dit ça  ::P:  Je suis liiiiiiiiiiibre (et pas banni ce qui est en soit exceptionnel).

----------


## Largeman

Alors finalement les tests sont-ils beaucoup consulté sur le site ?

Et la nouvelle version et son contenu a-t'elle générée de manière générale plus de visites ?

----------


## Hebus San

Salut à tous.

Un premier post et une première question : j'ai bêtement jeté l'avant dernier numéro de CPC avant de noter la référence de l'accessoire de massage qui se colle sur le fauteuil pour pouvoir cramer des spys en toute décontraction pendant une petite session de TF2.

Si quelqu'un pouvait avoir l'amabilité de me la rappeler ici ou par MP, ce serait sympa.  ::):

----------


## Largeman

> Un premier post et une première question : j'ai bêtement jeté l'avant dernier numéro de CPC avant de noter la référence de l'accessoire de massage qui se colle sur le fauteuil pour pouvoir cramer des spys en toute décontraction pendant une petite session de TF2.


Tiens justement je l'ai sous la main: "Masseur Homedics SBM-300-2EU".

Le lien chez Darty: http://www.prod.darty.com/forme_beau...hiatsu_407.htm

Sinon bienvenue à toi !  ::):

----------


## Hebus San

T'es un chef! Merci beaucoup.  :;):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Regarde la page (Sophie) d'avant.


:epigone:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'aurais pu. Mais tu remarqueras que j'essaie de moins tomber dans la facilité.

----------


## mescalin

Would you like some tea ?

----------


## BigDams

Pourquoi un lapin?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Les couilles du début (véridique) devaient manquer de charisme.

----------


## BigDams

> Les couilles du début (véridique) devaient manquer de charisme.


A mon avis, ça n'est pas une raison suffisante.

Regarde, si je prends le lapin de Couly, il est mignon, charismatique, et avec l'air intelligent:


Maintenant, si je me concentre sur ses oreilles, que j'y ajoute un peu de poil, tout de suite c'est beaucoup moins reluisant:


Je suis sur que vous ne verrez plus ce lapin comme avant  ::): 

Ah tiens, Canard PC n'aime pas imageshack
C'est con j'avais une super vanne là  ::(:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Ils aiment bien tof.canardpc quand même.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmmm me semblait qu'un jour avait été abordé l'idée d'un dossier sur "la casualisation du jeu vidéo"
Est-ce que c'est toujours dans les cartons, pour remplir le mag quand l'actualité sera plus  calme ?
Ca pourrait être intéressant une analyse posé du pourquoi du comment on en est arrivé là, avec des arguments autres que "les consoleux sont des cons" "faut vendre à Tata Germaine" etc...

8 pages minimum, sinon ça n'en vaudra pas la peine.

----------


## HoOpla

Que deviens Monsieur pommedeterre a part ecrire le scenario du prochain Couly strip ? ( ciné ? télé ? vié privé on s'en fou un peu, meme si on lui souhaite que du bonheur )

Comment ca se passe avec vos collegues des autres mags ?(surtout quand vous vous retrouvez en voyage organiser a l'etranger, pour la presentation d'un jeux. bitures ? ,petites bouffes ? baston ? ) .Vous en veulent-ils d'etre plus independant que eux ?

----------


## piteur_parqueur

Désolé si je suis dans la redite mais une question : est-ce que les tests des CPC postérieurs au numéro 176 seront un jour publiés sur le site ? J'habite loin et je n'ai plus les moyens de payer 7 euros par numéro... Fallout 3 par exemple, il a bien récolté un 9/10 ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Désolé si je suis dans la redite mais une question : est-ce que les tests des CPC postérieurs au numéro 176 seront un jour publiés sur le site ? J'habite loin et je n'ai plus les moyens de payer 7 euros par numéro... Fallout 3 par exemple, il a bien récolté un 9/10 ?


Patience.

----------


## Jolaventur

Allez-vous tester le jeu "Plus belle la vie"
?

----------


## syphilys

Qu'est devenu Captain' ta race?
Hein?
Pourquoi les frais de port sont si cher de la Frane à Montréal, ce qui fait que je ne peut pas lire canard PC depuis des mois. (et au passage vous priver de mes piécettes sonnantes et trébuchantes.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Qu'est devenu Captain' ta race?


Il est allé maquétter vers d'autres cieux plus cléments 

Foutu Kernel32 ::(:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Est ce que A Vampyre Story fera partie des test du prochain numéro? Ainsi que GTA IV?

----------


## Dona

> Désolé si je suis dans la redite mais une question : est-ce que les tests des CPC postérieurs au numéro 176 seront un jour publiés sur le site ? J'habite loin et je n'ai plus les moyens de payer 7 euros par numéro... Fallout 3 par exemple, il a bien récolté un 9/10 ?


Fallout 3 a eu 10/10
On parle du meilleur RPG de ces dix dernières années (au moins).

----------


## Kierkegaard

> Fallout 3 a eu 10/10
> On parle du meilleur RPG de ces dix dernières années (au moins).


Haha.  :<_<:

----------


## kilfou

GTA 4 oui d'après le 182.
Pas d'annonce pour A Vampyre Story par contre...

----------


## El Gringo

> Pas d'annonce pour A Vampyre Story par contre...


Test dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## Marty

> Test dans le prochain numéro.


Et mon tapis de souris ? Tu l'as envoyé ?  ::siffle::

----------


## El Gringo

> Et mon tapis de souris ? Tu l'as envoyé ?


J'ai envoyé ton adresse à Casque, c'est un début...
Edit : Après être remonté à la source, on te l'avait envoyé mais il a du se faire gauler à la poste, alors c'est reparti.

----------


## GROquiK

Et un p'tit test de Shaun White Snowboarding serait le bienvenu... même si les tests xbox disent qu'on s'ennuie rapidement, le feeling a l'air plutôt pas mal et puis il est annoncé à une trentaine d'Euros... M'enfin si c'est uniquement pour se lancer des boules de neige à la gueule, ça fait cher la boule...

----------


## Boul2pouale

Pourriez-vous nous dire où en est la collection "Gilberte software"? 
Projetez-vous d'en recréez quelques-un? 

(Au fait, merci pour le kata de l'arbre qui m'a souvent sortis de situations délicates.)

----------


## Marty

> J'ai envoyé ton adresse à Casque, c'est un début...
> Edit : Après être remonté à la source, on te l'avait envoyé mais il a du se faire gauler à la poste, alors c'est reparti.


Ok, merci bien !  ::): 
Vous vous faites souvent piquer des trucs à la poste ?

----------


## Arseur

Ah tiens et le mien, de tapis de souris ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Trop gros  ::P: .

----------


## carbish

> Ah tiens et le mien, de tapis de souris ?


Ne désespère pas!

Ça commence a faire un bail maintenant.

----------


## Arseur

> Ne désespère pas!
> 
> Ça commence a faire un bail maintenant.


 ::sad::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-il envisageable d'ouvrir l'option de noter les threads aux membres éprouvés du forum (par exemple ceux ayant plus de 5.900 messages) ?

----------


## ToasT

> Est-il envisageable d'ouvrir l'option de noter les threads aux membres éprouvés du forum (par exemple ceux ayant plus de 5.900 messages) ?


 Pour que l'"élite" puisse défoncer les x-86 ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah, ça t'apportera quoi au final ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

::P: . En fait il me semble que c'est vraiment une option intéressante. Je dis pas qu'elle manque, mais la mettre à disposition du plus grand nombre (je déconnais pour le nombre de posts hein  :;): ) serait sûrement un plus. Par contre peut-être que ça pèserait son poids toutes ces notes.




> Bah, ça t'apportera quoi au final ?


Des sujets plus intéressant si tout le monde joue le jeu et ne surnote pas systématiquement son post favori.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah y a un titre au sujet. Et je suis contre toute forme d'élitisme. Tant que j'y ai pas droit.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ou alors on augmente le quota à 21 000, histoire que seul Oni² puisse le faire.

----------


## elkoo

Allez tiens, je t'ai mis un petit 4 : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=8232  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oulahlah je regrette d'avoir parlé de ça tiens  ::P: .

----------


## Cranesec

Quelqu'un lit-il les mails envoyés à _commandes at canardpc.com_ ?
Ou bien est-ce que cette adresse est morte ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Quelqu'un lit-il les mails envoyés à _commandes at canardpc.com_ ?
> Ou bien est-ce que cette adresse est morte ?


Normalement oui, mais par sécurité tu peux doublonnner ton mail avec l'adresse "abonnements".

----------


## Cranesec

> Normalement oui, mais par sécurité tu peux doublonnner ton mail avec l'adresse "abonnements".


Ok, merci, je vais faire ça  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce que vous allez reparler bientôt du prochain projet d'Arkane, The Crossing ?
J'ai beau allez zieuter leur site, pas d'infos récentes, pas de news, quedalle à se mettre sous la dent...
Ca sent le sapin ? Ce n'était pas prévu pour 2009 ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Est-ce que vous allez reparler bientôt du prochain projet d'Arkane, The Crossing ?
> J'ai beau allez zieuter leur site, pas d'infos récentes, pas de news, quedalle à se mettre sous la dent...
> Ca sent le sapin ? Ce n'était pas prévu pour 2009 ?


On attend d'avoir du nouveau nous aussi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Arf...
J'espère qu'ils ne se calquent pas sur Valve pour la durée de dévellopement d'un jeu.
On y touchera pas avant 2012 sinon...

----------


## NitroG42

> Arf...
> J'espère qu'ils ne se calquent pas sur Valve pour la durée de dévellopement d'un jeu.
> On y touchera pas avant 2012 sinon...


Ca doit venir aussi de la récente restructuration d'Arkane à cause de leur éditeur...
Monde de merde.

----------


## Nonok

Avant de me faire lapider, j'ai une question ubber importante. Comme à chaque épisode de GTA sorti sur PC, je sors un petit mod sympatoche à thème. 

Je me demandais si (pour une histoire de copyright ou tout simplement que vous ne le desirez pas) j'avais l'autorisation de faire un petit mod "Canard PC" pour GTA IV qui est sorti aujourd'hui. 

Dans mon idée, ce serait un truc vachement simple genre remplacer les publicités qu'on peut voir in-game par des conneries du genre un lapin qui hurle "_à fond dans l'urêtre_" ou bien des pietons à visage de b0b0. Et peut être un joli survet canard pc pour Niko Bellic, en esperant que les TXD Extractor fonctionnent toujours sur GTA IV. 

Enfin voila, pas de quoi réinventer la roue ou créer une polémique mais ça m'éviterait de jeter mon travail parce qu'il exploite quelques images du site web et qu'on m'a refusé l'utilisation.


 ::):  Voila.

----------


## O.Boulon

Carrément !

----------


## Orthros

Par rapport a la concurrence vous en êtes ou? Les ventes stagnes ou vous grignotez des parts sur les vieux magazines? 

ps: a quand la petite surprise comme dans les picsou magazine?

----------


## Nonok

Bon bah alors je vais récuperer le jeu chez mon vendeur demain, récuperer les tools appropriés pour extraire les fichiers TXD du jeu et pondre un joli mod bien sympa. 

 :^_^:  Merci de la réponse.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Par rapport a la concurrence vous en êtes ou? Les ventes stagnes ou vous grignotez des parts sur les vieux magazines? 
> 
> ps: a quand la petite surprise comme dans les picsou magazine?


C'est marrant les surprises évoquent plus Pif gadget pour moi.

----------


## mescalin

Canard Gadget !  ::lol::

----------


## alx

Dans ce numéro, le boomer ! Avec du vrai vomi qui tâche la moquette.

----------


## El Gringo

> Dans ce numéro, le boomer ! Avec du vrai vomi qui tâche la moquette.


J'achète ! Je produits également remarque...

----------


## alx

> Je produits également remarque...


C'était donc bien volontaire la typo à "Lef 4 Dead" !

edit : faut que j'arrête les points d'exclamation

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Vous vous êtes essayés à GTA 4 sur pc?

----------


## L'invité

> Vous vous êtes essayés à GTA 4 sur pc?


Je rebondis là-dessus.
Il est bien le mini-jeu qui consiste à essayer d'installer le jeu?

----------


## johnclaude

Bonjour. J'ai des questions à poser à l'ensemble de la rédaction: Omar Boulon utilise-t-il son nouveau uber clavier à larges touches (pour ses doigts boudinés), quelle a été sa réaction au déballage, en parlera-t-il un jour quelque part, lui avez-vous piqué?
Non mais crotte alors, il ne m'a rien dit, je m'inquiète j'ai peur que ça ne lui ait pas plu et qu'il ne l'utilise pas (ce qui serait bien dommage avouons-le)

----------


## Anonyme871

> Vous vous êtes essayés à GTA 4 sur pc?



Apparemment vu la fréquentation actuelle de ce topic, ils sont encore sur l'instal'.  ::zzz::

----------


## Ouate ?!

> Je rebondis là-dessus.
> Il est bien le mini-jeu qui consiste à essayer d'installer le jeu?


Excellente rejouabillité il paraît.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Par contre le premier niveau est super compliqué, ça craint pour la suite.

----------


## Tromzy

Sinon vous faites comme JV.com, vous copiez-collez le test console et ni vu ni connu !  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

Dites, j'ai une question et a laquelle Boulon a déja probablement répondu mais depuis le temps, j'ai oublié :

Pourquoi c'est interdit de causer d'airsoft ?

----------


## ToasT

C'est pas parce que genre : 

Le paintball c'est drôle et on fait les cons,tandis que l'airsoft c'est pas drôle on est une milice ?

----------


## Pelomar

> C'est pas parce que genre : 
> 
> Le paintball c'est drôle et on fait les cons,tandis que l'airsoft c'est pas drôle on est une milice ?


Bah j'en sais rien, j'ai jamais touché de ma vie a un gun d'airsoft et ca m'interesse pas plus que ca, c'etait juste pour savoir.

Et t'entend quoi par "milice" ? Parce tu vas pas aller loin si tu veux faire régner la loi avec ta kalash airsoft.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je pense que c'est l'aspect réaliste des armes et la mentalité de bidasse über assoiffée de tueries qui découle de ce milieu. Et puis, si je me souviens bien, il y a eu un topic de vente de matos airsoft, où un mec avait posté des ignominies (je crois d'ailleurs qu'il s'en était pris plein la gueule).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Y a pas mal de gens qui faisaient du paintball sauvage et en treillis, mode j'fais la guerre c'est rigolo ohohoh, qui sont passés en airsoft du fait du réalisme des équipements. Bizarrement ça m'étonne pas, sûrement des mauvais chasseurs en plus.

----------


## kilfou

Ouais mais c'est quoi la différence entre un mauvais chasseur et un bon chasseur ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon pour pas être totalement HS et éviter de me prendre des points, vous allez tester Diabolik, le jeu d'aventures de MicroApplication ?

Parce qu'il a eu droit à un quart de page dans le supplément régional de mon journal du dimanche quand même.  :B):

----------


## Dark Fread

Allez, un question qui sert pas à grand chose pour la route, avec cette période qui s'annonce joyeuse pour vos petites tronches  :B): 

Les bouclages sont plutôt plus difficiles pour un magazine bimensuel ou un mensuel ?

----------


## L'invité

> Allez, un question qui sert pas à grand chose pour la route, avec cette période qui s'annonce joyeuse pour vos petites tronches 
> 
> Les bouclages sont plutôt plus difficiles pour un magazine bimensuel ou un mensuel ?


Ils peuvent pas te répondre, ils sont en plein bouclage.  :B):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quand ils étaient hebdo je suppose que leur vie n'était qu'un grand bouclage permanent  ::): .

----------


## Goji

Ça doit être la raison pour laquelle ils ont fini par changer de fréquence de parution… et je crois que pour tous les partis, ils ont bien fait, même si le format hebdo c'était bien sympa.
Par contre, ça ferait bien chier qu'ils passaient, pour une raison ou une autre, en mensuel.
Et surtout qu'ils laissent Gringo enfermé dans la section download, qu'il ne sorte sous aucun prétexte.

----------


## aardvark

Petite question plus business :

Est il possible de prendre des parts dans le capital de Presse non-stop ?

----------


## Arseur

> Petite question plus business :
> 
> Est il possible de prendre des parts dans le capital de Presse non-stop ?


Faut faire comme Gandi et les laisser squatter chez toi.

Ils sont fous chez Gandi.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ou faire comme materiel.net et leur prêter ton matos informatique, si possible dernier cri.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ou comme Gringo, tu leur prêtes tes puces.

----------


## Theor

Y'a-t-il des Raéliens chez CPC ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible de prendre des parts, à moins d'être extrêmement riche...
Sinon, si nous sommes passé en bimensuel, c'est parce que ça nous permettait de sortir du train train news test preview pour tenter d'autres choses grâce à un peu de recul supplémentaire.

Niveau rythme de vie par contre, à titre personnel, je trouve le bimensuel plus contraignant.

----------


## ducon

> Y'a-t-il des Raéliens chez CPC ?


S’il aime servir d’antenne ouifi avec ses cheveux, oui.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Niveau rythme de vie par contre, à titre personnel, je trouve le bimensuel plus contraignant.


Marrant... A l'époque l'une des justifications du passage au bimensuel était de vous soulager un peu (un bouclage tous les 15 jours au lieu de 7).
Vous avez peut être plus de taffe aujourd'hui ? Ou serait-ce le site qui vous pompe du temps ?


Question bonus: z'avez pas une preview/un test de prévu pour Drakensang ? Le jeu semble prometteur. Système de combats temps réel pausable à la BG ou NWN, une fiche de caractéristiques qui semblent bien fournie (artisanat, alchimie, combat, sneak, sociale, une vingtaine en tout), des arbres de "talents" à la Diablo pour débloquer des skills propres au perso joué, des dialogues qui semblent correctes (quoique je sois une vraie bille en Anglais donc bon...)...A part des graphismes un peu "cheap" (plutôt mignon quand même, et ça semble très fluide), ce jeu semble être un agréable Rpg à se caler sous la dent.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Niveau rythme de vie par contre, à titre personnel, je trouve le bimensuel plus contraignant.


What?
ça t'empêche de te murger à la pizza tout les deux soir.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai pas fait attention au dernier numéro, il sort à la date normale le prochain, ou bien vous faites une pause pour les fêtes de fin d'année ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Je n'ai pas trouvé le dernier CPC chez mon buraleux c'est un scandale
Ce coup ci c'est décidé

----------


## NitroG42

> Ce coup ci c'est décidé


Tu t'abonnes ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu t'abonnes ?


Non je me désabonne chez mon Kiosquier.

----------


## Toxic

> Tu t'abonnes ?


Non il prend 4 points pour bretonnerie agravée.

----------


## MerryDotA

Salut à tous, 
est ce que certains sont joueurs de DotA Allstars ?
y aurait t il eu (ou  aura t il) un petit mot sur ce mod de Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne qui fait tant d'addicts? 
Perso je suis total fan (mais tout aussi fan de L4D maintenant  ::):   ) et je me demandais si ça vous parlait ce mod.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh gourage de topic là  ::): 
Va faire un tour dans la section Online du forum, et fait une recherche. y'a un topic existant je crois.

----------


## MerryDotA

--> [ ] j y go ::mellow::

----------


## Threanor

> J'ai pas fait attention au dernier numéro, il sort à la date normale le prochain, ou bien vous faites une pause pour les fêtes de fin d'année ?


Le prochain numéro sort le 20 décembre il me semble (on est en train de le boucler là en fait). Ce sera un numéro de 96 pages spécial Noël (et 5 ans de Canard PC aussi je crois).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

5 ans déjà...
Ca ne nous rajeunit pas tout ça  ::cry:: 

Sinon je reglisse subrepticement l'allusion sur Drakensang: preview ou test de prévu ? Ou on s'en fout du jeu ?

----------


## Threanor

> Sinon je reglisse subrepticement l'allusion sur Drakensang: preview ou test de prévu ? Ou on s'en fout du jeu ?


L'adaptation de l'Oeil Noir ? Non je m'en fous pas, c'est avec ça que j'ai commencé le JdR papier il y a... trop longtemps. Mais je suis pas sûr qu'on puisse en parler dans le numéro en cours.

----------


## L'invité

Ba vu que la démo anglaise est tout juste sortie, ça aurait bien sa place du coté de la rubrique download au moins quoi. ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pas gagné, on est en train de boucler le magazine là.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Et puis Gringo et les RPG...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmmm vu la déclaration de Thréanor, je suppute qu'il serait dégouté de ne pas avoir le droit de tester le jeu. Au risque de se désabonner de son travail.  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Hmmmm vu la déclaration de Thréanor, je suppute qu'il serait dégouté de ne pas avoir le droit de tester le jeu. Au risque de se désabonner de son travail.


Avec ou sans drapeau breton?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Avec ou sans drapeau breton?


Avec c'est mieux mais y'a Boulon qui veille.

----------


## El Gringo

> Et puis Gringo et les RPG...


Pour une fois ton hypersensibilité t'aura rendu service.




> Avec c'est mieux mais y'a Boulon qui veille.


Les drapeaux bretons sont acceptés pour les menaces de désabonnement.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il s'est paumé, Mike Hunt ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Salut à tous, 
> est ce que certains sont joueurs de DotA Allstars ?
> y aurait t il eu (ou aura t il) un petit mot sur ce mod de Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne qui fait tant d'addicts? 
> Perso je suis total fan (mais tout aussi fan de L4D maintenant  ) et je me demandais si ça vous parlait ce mod.


Non, parce que tout le monde en a parlé pendant des années et maintenant, c'est comment dire, un peu ringard ?
On en parle quand il influence le gameplay de eux comme DemiGod ou Irongrip.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non, parce que tout le monde en a parlé pendant des années et maintenant, c'est comment dire, un peu ringard ?
> On en parle quand il influence le gameplay de eux comme DemiGod ou Irongrip.


Pan dans les dents, vrai j'y ai pensé mais je voyais pas comment lui dire sans le vesquer

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, on reçoit trois ou quatre PM ou mail par mois à ce sujet, alors j'ai une réponse toute faite.
C'est dignue comment ce jeu crée un phénomène sectaire.
Ceci dit, j'ai pas été méchant. Si ?

----------


## Crusader

A quand un test de T-34  versus Tiger et de Steel Fury?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tout dépendra de la disponibilité d'Ackboo je pense  ::P: 

J'sais pas, j'essaye d'imaginer Gringo   se jeter sur une simulation de char d'assaut, et ça ne colle pas, y'a un truc qui cloche dans le tableau...

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'sais pas, j'essaye d'imaginer Gringo   se jeter sur une simulation de char d'assaut, et ça ne colle pas, y'a un truc qui cloche dans le tableau...


La finesse d'esprit de Gringo sans doute.

----------


## El Gringo

Ça n'a rien à voir mais j'admire le travail de forumeur de Jolaventur et Gojira, continuez comme ça les gars.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Marrant... A l'époque l'une des justifications du passage au bimensuel était de vous soulager un peu (un bouclage tous les 15 jours au lieu de 7).
> Vous avez peut être plus de taffe aujourd'hui ? Ou serait-ce le site qui vous pompe du temps ?


On a beaucoup plus de taf et on s'organise vachement plus mal. On a déjà écrit un numéro en cinq jours parce qu'on avait oublié.

----------


## mescalin

> On a beaucoup plus de taf et on s'organise vachement plus mal. On a déjà écrit un numéro en cinq jours parce qu'on avait oublié.


Là j'hésite entre me moquer et applaudir...


Sinon, ça se bat beaucoup pour avoir les sujets (ou ne pas les avoir  ::ninja:: ) en conf de rédac ou bien  vous avez vraiment vos domaines respectifs attitrés ?

----------


## Cranesec

> C'est dignue comment ce jeu crée un phénomène sectaire.


Sûrement depuis la selection du jeu à l'ESWC 2008 ... c'est le coté esport/pgm qui veut ça .

----------


## L'invité

> On a beaucoup plus de taf et on s'organise vachement plus mal. On a déjà écrit un numéro en cinq jours parce qu'on avait oublié.


On veut le numéro!  :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous n'avez pas envie, parfois, de cramer le forum ? Même si ça couperait du lectorat, de se remettre à travailler en autistes ? Bon, ce serait une mauvaise idée, mais bonjour la tranquilité  ::P: .

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pour ça qu'on regrette le bon temps de Joystick tel qu'il est décrit par les vieux sages.

Vous n'existiez pas, vous n'étiez que des portes-monnaies et aucun d'entre vous ne nous pétaient les burnes à coup de couigne amanne.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bein à part le couigne amanne rien n'a changé quoi  ::P: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le "Public Relation" façon Boulon, c'est classe.

----------


## Theor

> Le "Public Relation" façon Boulon, c'est classe.


C'est la force de CPC à mon humble avis.

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est la force de CPC à mon humble avis.


C'est pour ça qu'on rêve tous secrètement d'avoir Boulon dans notre lit, un jour.

----------


## Jolaventur

Moi je m'en fou j'aime Gringo mais y'a file d'attente pour le lit. ::o:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Moi je m'en fou j'aime Gringo mais y'a file d'attente pour le lit.


dibs!

T'façon va falloir se résoudre à y passer à plusieurs à la fois, sinon on aura jamais notre moment de bonheur...

----------


## Geminys

> dibs!
> 
> T'façon *va falloir se résoudre à y passer à plusieurs à la fois*, sinon on aura jamais notre moment de bonheur...


Pauvre Gringo, il va être tous déformé  ::cry::

----------


## DOMINO

Bonjour, 

Nouveau sur le forum, j'ai vu que vous aviez fait paraitre un numéro avec un guide débutant pour X3 TC. Est-il possible de se le procurer en le commandant sur le site ? Merci.

----------


## alx

C'était dans le 179 si je ne m'abuse. Dispo dans la boutique en ligne :

http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC179.html

----------


## DOMINO

> C'était dans le 179 si je ne m'abuse. Dispo dans la boutique en ligne :
> 
> http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC179.html


Merci.

Excuse moi, mais ce serait pas plutôt le 178?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non, il me semble que le 178 ne contient que le test, et le 179 le livret, mais il est possible que je me goure, il faudrait rechercher les "sommaires" dans le forum approprié.

EDIT
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...0&postcount=31

Dernière phrase du post.
C'est bien le 179 pour le livret.

----------


## Goji

Ça n'a rien à voir mais j'admire le travail de Gringo dans la section download, continue comme ça mon gars !

----------


## DOMINO

> Non, il me semble que le 178 ne contient que le test, et le 179 le livret, mais il est possible que je me goure, il faudrait rechercher les "sommaires" dans le forum approprié.
> 
> EDIT
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...0&postcount=31
> 
> Dernière phrase du post.
> C'est bien le 179 pour le livret.


Tu as raison, merci pour ta recherche .

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Tout le monde en a parlé [de DOTA ndT2C ] pendant des années et maintenant, c'est comment dire, un peu ringard ? On en parle quand il influence le gameplay de jeux comme DemiGod ou Irongrip. 
> On reçoit trois ou quatre PM ou mail par mois à ce sujet. C'est dignue comment ce jeu crée un phénomène sectaire.
> Ceci dit, j'ai pas été méchant. Si ?


Juste un mot pour prendre la défence de DOTA. C'est vrai que ça tourne sur WIIIFT et que ça sent la naphataline avec l'arrivée de Demi-God , mais j'y retourne régulièrement, d'une pour le suivi très sérieux qu'il y a autour du mod (1 à 2 update pas mois en moyenne), parce que tu chopes une partie en 10 secondes et parce que son gameplay est maintenant arriver à maturité, équilibré au poil.
Alors c'est vrai que DOTA a profité de nombreux éloges de la part de Joystick période bérézina, que c'est populaire et "ringard", mais les parties nerveuses et les très très TRES nombreux persos (avec sorts et aptitudes différentes pour CHACUN) m'ont toujours collé à mon écran, un peu le même effet que Diablo à l'époque, n'ayons pas peur des superlatifs.
Bref, DOTA, c'est pas pour les lows, c'est pas pour vous et vos partis pris. Chopez-le ici, faites vous une opinion.

Mais attention, je ne suis pas un fanboy, c'est que j'aime bien DOTA s'tou.




> C'est pour ça qu'on regrette le bon temps de Joystick tel qu'il est décrit par les vieux sages.
> Vous n'existiez pas, vous n'étiez que des portes-monnaies et aucun d'entre vous ne nous pétaient les burnes à coup de couigne amanne.


Et d'ailleurs la page du courrier des lecteurs, c'était une espèce de sanctuaire pour les privilégiés, et souvent une page très drôle. 
Ahhhh ...

----------


## DOMINO

Je viens de regarder, il est épuisé !! Si une personne sur ce forum possède le N° 179 de canard pc dans lequel se trouve le livret X3 TC et souhaite s'en débarrasser, je suis preneur.
Merci.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est pour ça qu'on regrette le bon temps de Joystick tel qu'il est décrit par les vieux sages.


Nous aussi :soupir:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Nous aussi :soupir:


Clair...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quand on voit cette prose, on ne peut que penser que ce rédacteur peut avoir un avenir dans la presse vidéo-ludique.

----------


## Largeman

> Je viens de regarder, il est épuisé !! Si une personne sur ce forum possède le N° 179 de canard pc dans lequel se trouve le livret X3 TC et souhaite s'en débarrasser, je suis preneur.
> Merci.


J'ai ça si tu veux. J'attends ton MP.

----------


## Nonok

> Clair...


Moi pas, j'avais une dizaine d'années et je ne comprenais rien.  ::|: 

Ah si, Gilbert Software me faisait rire en autiste pendant des jours et des jours, l'épisode de South Park aussi. Mais à l'époque j'etais très porté sur les magasines indépendants qui se sont cassés la gueule depuis. C'etait bourré de fautes et d'insultes mais on se poilait bien. 

Depuis, on peut remarquer que les petits groupes qui faisaient du test PC à la fin des 90's se sont mis à publier des bouquins de P2P et de hackz0r destinés à un public mature à cause des g00dies pr0n inclus dans les CD de logiciels tipiak.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ça n'a rien à voir mais j'admire le travail de Gringo dans la section download, continue comme ça mon gars !


Merci beaucoup... Ce ne sera normalement pas moi pour le numéro du 15 janvier parce que je prends plus de vacances que les autres, mais ça devrait être super quand même puisque c'est Ackboo qui me remplace. C'est cool.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Bah, on reçoit trois ou quatre PM ou mail par mois à ce sujet, alors j'ai une réponse toute faite.
> C'est dignue comment ce jeu crée un phénomène sectaire.
> Ceci dit, j'ai pas été méchant. Si ?



Je pense surtout qu'il est très bien fait, évolue souvent, est gratuit et permet de continuer a jouer a TFT même quand on en a marre parce que c'est une drogue.




> C'est pour ça qu'on regrette le bon temps de Joystick tel qu'il est décrit par les vieux sages.
> 
> Vous n'existiez pas, vous n'étiez que des portes-monnaies et aucun d'entre vous ne nous pétaient les burnes à coup de couigne amanne.




Y'avais le courriers des lecteurs quand même.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Merci beaucoup... Ce ne sera normalement pas moi pour le numéro du 15 janvier parce que je prends plus de vacances que les autres, mais ça devrait être super quand même puisque c'est Ackboo qui me remplace. C'est cool.


Ça ne sera jamais du niveau de Gana. :nostalgique:




> Y'avais le courriers des lecteurs quand même.


Parce que tu crois que c'était du vrai courrier ?
Hahahaha ! Naïf !
 ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Ça ne sera jamais du niveau de Gana. :nostalgique:


M'en fout, moi j'oserais jamais me foutre de votre gueule comme il l'a fait en vous conseillant Fringe...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tu as autorisé Half à faire un PQ dans la section Download. Ce n'est pas mieux...  ::siffle::

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Parce que tu crois que c'était du vrai courrier ?
> Hahahaha ! Naïf !



Même quand Monsieur Patate (aka Pom2Terre) s'est défendu des fans de Runaway c'était du faux ?  ::cry::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Même quand Monsieur Patate s'est défendu des fans de Runaway c'était du faux ?


Monsieur Patate, c'est un jouet. Monsieur Pomme de Terre, c'est un journaliste vidéoludique.
Et je ne me rappelle plus de ce courrier des lecteurs...
Mais il y avait du vrai et du faux dans le courrier des lecteurs.  :;):

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Même quand Monsieur Patate s'est défendu des fans de Runaway c'était du faux ?


Et le trip du gars dégouté par la fin de la 2D qui avait écrit un texte sous acide ... c'était du faux ?  ::cry::

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Et le trip du gars dégouté par la fin de la 2D qui avait écrit un texte sous acide ... c'était du faux ?



Ah oui !

"L'univers sera groovy ou ne sera pas"  ::cry:: .

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Monsieur Patate, c'est un jouet. Monsieur Pomme de Terre, c'est un journaliste vidéoludique.
> Et je ne me rappelle plus de ce courrier des lecteurs...
> Mais il y avait du vrai et du faux dans le courrier des lecteurs.


Ça avait été un joli tollé, la note qu'avait donné MPdT avait été fortement contesté par la populace. A côté, les conflits autour des note de Spore et de The Witcher, c'est du pipi de chat ! ::o:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah oui, ça c'était un sacré bordel, ça s'étripait dans les chaumières !

----------


## Brocoli Man

Y'en avait un vraiment barge, un mec qui racontait que sa mère le poussait dans les escaliers quand il était méchant, et que les escaliers, ca pique quand tu tombes. Ou qu'elle lui collait le visage au fer à repasser et que le fer, ca pique quand c'est chaud...

J'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus mais c'était hilarant

Y'avait aussi un taré qui envoyait tous les mois la liste des cheats codes pour DN3D
Il a fait ca pendant un an je crois

----------


## alx

Pourquoi la news de Super Menteur a-t-elle disparu ? J'ai pas eu le temps de recopier le schéma de la pompe à chaleur pour mon installation perso.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Avez-vous, à titre perso, soigneusement emballé et mis sous scellé les premiers numéros de ce que vous avez écrit comme souvenir à montrer à vos futurs moutards (ou par fierté) ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Ou pour la spéculation purement vénale ?

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Avez-vous, à titre perso, soigneusement emballé et mis sous scellé les premiers numéros de ce que vous avez écrit comme souvenir à montrer à vos futurs moutards (ou par fierté) ?


Ouais a coté des Je lis déjà, j'aime lire, ça doit être le même instinct de collection qui me pousse a garder la tête des gens que j'aimais bien mais qui m'ont déçu.

----------


## Snoopy'soul

Bonjour. Avec quelques canards nous créons des petits films de GTA IV et j'avais justement envie d'intégrer l'image du lapin avec le fond des "Merrie Melodies" au début de mes films, et c'était avant de voir la nouvelle (excellente) première page du magazine cette après-midi !

Serait-il donc possible d'avoir le dessin original ?  ::):

----------


## Largeman

Je repose la question que j'avais posé dans le topic "Le strip du mercredi":

Est-ce que l'implantation de "A voir sur le site" à l'emplacement du Couly Strip signifie la disparition définitive de ce dernier ?!  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Serait-il donc possible d'avoir le dessin original ?


Y'a moyen, je peux t'envoyer le fichier.




> Je repose la question que j'avais posé dans le topic "Le strip du mercredi":
> 
> Est-ce que l'implantation de "A voir sur le site" à l'emplacement du Couly Strip signifie la disparition définitive de ce dernier ?!


Nop, Couly est un peu surchargé niveau taff et il n'a pas eu le temps de bosser sur l'histoire. Il m'a dit qu'il comptait rebosser dessus prochainement.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je retiens le mot essentiel du post :




> prochainement


 ::o: ...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vu que le CPC time est pire que le Valve time...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Coming soon = When Duke Nukem Forever goes gold


Bon... OK  ::): .

----------


## Pelomar

Est-ce qu'il y a moyen que les frais de port dégagent si je commande 20 numéros d'un coup ?

----------


## Cranesec

> Est-ce qu'il y a moyen que les frais de port dégagent si je commande 20 numéros d'un coup ?


J'ai pas eu ce bonheur pour 37 numeros  ::ninja:: 
Remarque, j'ai pas demandé !

----------


## le faucheur

Des nouvelles de la peluche spam spam culcul ?

----------


## vR2tR

Où peut-on acheter le magazine à la réunion? Répondez moi svp, ça vous profite aussi d'avoir des clients il me semble....

----------


## PolluXxX

> Où peut-on acheter le magazine à la réunion? Répondez moi svp, ça vous profite aussi d'avoir des clients il me semble....


Ils sont en vacances je pense.
Avec de la chance, y'en a p'tet un qui est parti à la Réunion, essaie d'le choper...
 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

Tiens, j'ai une question sérieuse en provenance de ma ptite femme (oui j'en parle souvent en ce moment, me demandez pas pourquoi) : "Est-ce que Omar Boulon s'appelle vraiment Boulon ?"  ::zzz::

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, en vrai c'est Hussein Bolt.

----------


## Anonyme871

S'pas vrai  ::o:  
Non mais je le savais  :^_^: 
En tout cas vous êtes toujours hyper réactif quand il s'agit de sujets primordiaux. Bravo !

----------


## Kamikaze

> Tiens, j'ai une question sérieuse en provenance de ma ptite femme (oui j'en parle souvent en ce moment, me demandez pas pourquoi) : "Est-ce que Omar Boulon s'appelle vraiment Boulon ?"


C'est columbo: "j'vous ai déjà dit que ma femme..."

----------


## vR2tR

> Ils sont en vacances je pense.
> Avec de la chance, y'en a p'tet un qui est parti à la Réunion, essaie d'le choper...


Ben v'la les journaliste pseudo indépendants qui triment pour nourrir leur famille au prix de leur passion pour ce métier...
Je pars dans moins d'une semaine et je suis dans le doute, c'est pas humain ça... et pendant ce temps les pachas en train de skier peinard et de se gaver de raclette... z'ont pris la grosse tête, plus aucune compassion pour un pauvre esclave forcé de prendre un mois de vacances dans l'océan pacifique...

----------


## t4nk

Pour les mags à la Réunion, comme dans le reste des DOM-TOM d'ailleurs, je n'aurais qu'un truc à te dire : "Bienvenue dans la France du ailleurs qu'en France". Je ne pense pas, sans vouloir être méchant, que tu resteras assez longtemps sur l'Ïle de Beauté pour comprendre ce concept que tout non-métropolitain comprend dès la naissance, et que les métros pigent s'ils s'exilent et font un peu d'effort.

Et sur les canaux de distribution de la presse, et en particulier des magazines spécialisés, encore plus lorsqu'ils sont de petits tirages, il y a aussi un truc à comprendre. Soit tu es totalement indépendants des canaux "standards" et tu dois te cogner toi même le démarchage après des points de vente, et de l'approvisionnement. Autant dire qu'avec cette méthode, tu quittes à peine la ville dans laquelle le truc est produit et édité, voire même ton quartier. Soit tu passe par les grandes centrales, et là, tu t'en remet à leurs démarcheurs, et surtout leurs intérêts. En général, si tu es connu de ton baraliste, et que tu en fait la demande gentiment, il se peut qu'il commande ce que tu veux. Mais encore faut-il que la société de distribution estime le coup valable. Imagine qu'un seul buraliste de toute une ile telle que la Réunion (pas loin d'un million d'âmes, à 10000 km, et plus d'une semaine de bateau) demande un, et un seul mag pour un, et un seul pékin. Crois-tu vraiment qu'ils vont y trouver un intérêt quelconque ?

Un dernier détail, regarde bien ton mag, tu devrais constater que le prix hors du territoire français, hahaha, pardon, hors de la métropole flambent. Ce qui réduit encore un peu plus la chances d'être achetés en dehors des six angles de l'héxagone.

Donc, avant de baver, éteint ta télé et allume ton cerveau.

Allez, sans rancune zoreil.

----------


## vR2tR

> Donc, avant de baver, éteint ta télé et allume ton cerveau.
> 
> Allez, sans rancune zoreil.


.... ::rolleyes:: 

Merci quand même hein... A part ça pour le prix je m'en fous je me le faisais envoyer en Corse ça me côutait 7€ mais quand on aime ;on ne compte pas  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour la Réunion et les DOM TOM en général, je crois que c'est mal barré...
On a pas de contrôle direct sur la répartition des mags dans les kiosques donc ce n'est pas une certitude mais je ne me fais pas trop d'illusion.

----------


## vR2tR

Ca marche, j'ai bien fait de me retenir d'acheter le numéro double,  il y serait déjà passé... 
Ce qui m'embête un peu c'est pour le voyage du retour, dans l'avion je serais obligé de me taper un livre sans image avec des trucs sensés dedans  ::'(: 
Faudra aussi que ma petite soeur me mette le numéro de janvier de côté !!

Sinon je pense que sur place j'en aurais pas vraiment besoin, quand vous serez en train de vous geler les burnes je serais en plein été dans l'océan indien  ::):   :;):

----------


## karn

> Ca marche, j'ai bien fait de me retenir d'acheter le numéro double, il y serait déjà passé... 
> Ce qui m'embête un peu c'est pour le voyage du retour, dans l'avion je serais obligé de me taper un livre sans image avec des trucs sensés dedans 
> Faudra aussi que ma petite soeur me mette le numéro de janvier de côté !!
> 
> Sinon je pense que sur place j'en aurais pas vraiment besoin, quand vous serez en train de vous geler les burnes je serais en plein été dans l'océan indien


Salop, La Réunion le plus belle endroit du monde  ::'(:

----------


## Velgos

> Salop, La Réunion le plus belle endroit du monde


C'est même un mot qu'on dirait inventé pour Elle...

----------


## Voodoonice

Tiens j'ai une question, pour Noël ma femme  ::wub::  à une la bonne idée de m'abonner à Canard PC, nous avons effectué le paiement le 29/12. Est ce que je recevrai le numéro 183 ou mon abonnement commencera à partir du 184 ?  :;):

----------


## Kierkegaard

Est-ce que vous prévoyez d'élargir vos comparatifs Hardware à d'autres éléments ou périphériques, comme les kits d'enceintes ou les écrans LCD par exemple ?

----------


## Neo_13

> Ben v'la les journaliste pseudo indépendants qui triment pour nourrir leur famille au prix de leur passion pour ce métier...
> Je pars dans moins d'une semaine et je suis dans le doute, c'est pas humain ça... et pendant ce temps les pachas en train de skier peinard et de se gaver de raclette... z'ont pris la grosse tête, plus aucune compassion pour un pauvre esclave forcé de prendre un mois de vacances dans l'océan pacifique...


Pas sûr que t'arrives à la réunion, si tu vises le pacifique.

----------


## NitroG42

Fear 2 en test, c'est toujours prévu j'espère ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas en test à cause d'un NDA mais un à venir solide.

----------


## Akva

Pour le grand concours des 5 ans, ok, il faut envoyer les photos a l'adresse machin, mais on envoye quand meme quelque chose comme notre pseudonyme sur le forum/nom prénom/échantillon adn?
J'aimerais pas que ma participation soit refusée pour cause de mail incomplet, m'voyez.

Même si bon, ma carte mère...  ::mellow::

----------


## NitroG42

> Pour le grand concours des 5 ans, ok, il faut envoyer les photos a l'adresse machin, mais on envoye quand meme quelque chose comme notre pseudonyme sur le forum/nom prénom/échantillon adn?
> J'aimerais pas que ma participation soit refusée pour cause de mail incomplet, m'voyez.
> 
> Même si bon, ma carte mère...


Un poil de cul !

----------


## Akva

Par mail?  ::blink::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Par mail?


Ben ouais, c'est ça le web 2.0. Sinon je pense qu'un RIB fera l'affaire.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Dites-vous que la pub hors secteur, c'est la garantie de l'indépendance d'un site.
> Studioline et l'Oréal ne feront jamais pression pour que vous mettiez une bonne note à Kane & Lynch ou pour que vous retardiez le test d'un jeu histoire que les gens l'achètent un peu avant que vous annonciez que c'est de la chie.





> Pas en test à cause d'un NDA mais un à venir solide.


C'est "de la chie" FEAR 2 ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a quand même peu de chances que FEAR 2 soit naze...
Monolith n'a plus à faire ses preuves, le premier était un très bon shoot bien nerveux, dans le pire des cas, ça sera un FEAR 1.5 bien défoulant.

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est "de la chie" FEAR 2 ?


Quelle est le rapport entre le NDA et de la chie ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Quelle est le rapport entre le NDA et de la chie ?


Faut lire les DEUX quotes...

----------


## NitroG42

> Faut lire les DEUX quotes...


J'ai lu les deux quotes, mais bon, un NDA c'est une clause de confidentialité, et en plus le jeu sort pas avant février, donc bon...
C'est pour ca que je vois pas trop le rapport.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ben pour le coup, la clause de confidentialité à l'air de les empêcher de faire un test.
Je dis pas qu'il y a forcement un lien entre les deux post. Mais c'est juste que ça me trouble qu'il parle des éditeurs qui font retarder les test pile au moment où c'est le cas pour FEAR 2.

----------


## O.Boulon

Rien à voir.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ça c'est ce que tu vas essayer de nous faire croire. Mais on a été plus malin !  :B):

----------


## Matriochka

Est-ce que vous dormez dans le kiosque à musique de la place de la Nation ?

Y a-t-il une bombe fraîcheur dans les toilettes de canard PC ?

Que pensez-vous de la mort du roi Tsongor ?

----------


## Arseur

Est-ce que M. Toubon est venu au rencard avec Gringo ?

----------


## Goji

> Que pensez-vous de la mort du roi Tsongor ?


Ils te diront ça dès qu'ils auront repassé la porte des enfers.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Il serait pas à la bourre le 184 ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Prévu le 15.
On est le 14.

Cherches l'erreur dans ta remarque  ::ninja::

----------


## Kierkegaard

> Prévu le 15.
> On est le 14.
> 
> Cherches l'erreur dans ta remarque


Je suis abonné, je ne vois pas d'erreur  ::ninja::

----------


## TheToune

> Prévu le 15.
> On est le 14.
> 
> Cherches l'erreur dans ta remarque


Je croit qu'il était pour plus tard non ?
Il peuvent pas sortir un numero 10 jours aprés etre rentré de vacances ...

D'ailleurs à ce propos elles sont géré comment vos vacances ? Vous avez le droit a un nombre de jours comme le commun des mortels ? Vous avez des vacances imposé (fermeture de la boite) ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah deux semaines en hiver à priori.
Et 5 semaines l'été en gros, si on prend en compte l'absence de mags pendant ces périodes.
Après si y'a du HS en cours, ça doit changer un peu.
De toute façon, hein, prendre des vacances pour faire quoi ? Jouer aux jeux vidéos ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Matriochka

Tet qu'ils prennent des vacances pour jouer à la Wii.

----------


## Goji

> Bah deux semaines en hiver à priori.
> Et 5 semaines l'été en gros


Pinaise ça fait 7 semaines ça.
Et entre temps ils sont payés pour jouer… SANDALE !
(pour mon CV envoyez un MP)

----------


## Arseur

> Pinaise ça fait 7 semaines ça.
> Et entre temps ils sont payés pour jouer… SANDALE !
> (pour mon CV envoyez un MP)


(La question est, a-t-il fait exprès ? Anyway, voilà pour toi.)

 ::mellow::

----------


## Septa

En parlant abonnement. 

Je suis abonné depuis le 4 janvier. 
Le numéro qui va sortir là sous peu, je le recevrais où je saute dessus dès que je le vois en kiosque ?

----------


## Murne

> En parlant abonnement. 
> 
> Je suis abonné depuis le 4 janvier. 
> Le numéro qui va sortir là sous peu, je le recevrais où je saute dessus dès que je le vois en kiosque ?


A mon humble avis tu vas le recevoir. Quand je me suis abonné j'ai reçu un CPC 5 jours après (ouaip, la classe).

----------


## Septa

Ok.

Merci pour l'info.

----------


## karibou666

Je voudrais bien avoir le H.S matos, oh oui, je voudrais bien avoir le H.S matos, il sort quand le H.S matos que je voudrais bien avoir?

Edith m'a tout dis et permettez moi de vous dire que je suis très déçu par votre attitude




> Bon, finalement, le HS Hardware ne sortira peut-être pas mi/janvier, voir pas du tout avant mars ou Avril. En effet, le déménagement (oui, nous déménageons) et un souci d'organisation nous empêche de sortir le HS comme prévu. La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il devrait après cela sortir tous les 3 mois. Enfin, on y travail. 
> Désolé donc pour le retard mais c'est reculer pour mieux sauter.

----------


## Arseur

Mieux sauter qui ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Question pour Mr Boulon ou autre ayant testé FEAR 2:
-le gameplay dans la démo me semble un peu mou (plus que dans le premier). Boulon, tu parles dans ta preview de scientifiques qui modifient le personnage principal pur le rendre plus rapide, plus fort etc...
Est-ce que ce pan scénaristique se produit plus loin dans le jeu, après le niveau de la démo et est-ce que, comme pour Quake 4, on y gagne en maniabilité et rapidité de mouvement pour le personnage ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, tu gagnes le bullet time.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Question concernant le HS Hardware: si celui-ci devient trimestriel, est-il prévu une formule d'abonnement au mag comprenant les HS Hard en plus ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quel post digne des plus célèbres répliques de Marc Dorcel Production.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il me doit tout.

----------


## Akva

> Oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui.





> J'ai dit non!




Hum, serait-ce une allusion fortuite?

----------


## Jolaventur

Je me souviens plus
La souris ultime pour vous 'était la X600 de Nova ou la Roccat Kone?

----------


## J-D

Je crois que c'est la Roccat Kone. Par contre d'après un autre mag de jeux vidéo c'est une bouse. :<_<:  (kcitsyoj)

----------


## Guest

La souris ultime c'est celle qui peut fournir toute l'électricité dont ta maison a besoin en courant dans sa roue.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

S'tout.

----------


## El Gringo



----------


## El Gringo

PS : si vous avez des tofs de Pedro et Fernando faites tourner, c'est incroyablement plus dur à trouver que que je ne le pensais.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Speedy Gonzales !

----------


## Jolaventur

non ça sera X600 de Nova avec un tapisOver-Slide 

Patin en céramique contre micro bille de céramique 
C'est plus glissant qu'un brésilien du bois de Boulogne.

----------


## Cranesec

> S'tout.


Rien du tout, Mighty Mouse en fait qu'une bouchée de Danger Mouse  ::o: 



 :Cigare:

----------


## El Gringo



----------


## Jolaventur

KJ'ai fait la recette de Monsieur Chat
Les boulards de chez Ikéa 

'<Fin j'ai du foirer quelque part chez moi c'est un hachi..

----------


## Voldain

Je me demandais au vu de vos horaires qui ont l'air d'un grand n'importe quoi, si y'avait toujours du monde à la rédac ou si vous y passiez vos nuit pour les bouclages seulement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bouclage.
Mais certains d'entre nous vivent n'importe comment (et je ne les juge pas, j'aimais bien ça quand j'avais le droit).

----------


## NitroG42

> Bouclage.
> Mais certains d'entre nous vivent n'importe comment (et je ne les juge pas, j'aimais bien ça quand j'avais le droit).


Elle est pas très coulante, Nadine ?

----------


## El Gringo

Je crois qu'elle le bat...

----------


## NitroG42

> Je crois qu'elle le bat...


Ba, il l'a bien cherché je suppose.
Par contre j'adore ton nouvelle avatar, je crois qu'il mériterai un strip à lui tout seul.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ba, il l'a bien cherché je suppose.
> Par contre j'adore ton nouvelle avatar, je crois qu'il mériterai un strip à lui tout seul.


Un trip, ouais...
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=5275

----------


## NitroG42

> Un trip, ouais...
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=5275


Oui ba j'avais remarqué  ::P:

----------


## Eulmamat

> PS : si vous avez des tofs de Pedro et Fernando faites tourner, c'est incroyablement plus dur à trouver que que je ne le pensais.


La même en plus net.





Sinon c'est tout.

----------


## El Gringo

Merci mais ça c'est Slowpoke Rodriguez, Pedro et Fernando ce sont à peu près les mêmes mais en alcooliques je crois. Et je me demande si y'en avait pas un autre bien gros qui passait son temps à dormir, mais je me fourvoie peut-être...
PS : Et merci pour le Rodriguez en HD au fait.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Si y'en avait un plus gros qui dormait sous son chapeau.

Voila fallait que ce soit dit.

----------


## El Gringo

Bon merci pour la confirmation mais c'est pas grave si je trouve pas d'image, j'ai déjà un superbe avatar de substitution...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Merci mais ça c'est Slowpoke Rodriguez, Pedro et Fernando ce sont à peu près les mêmes mais en alcooliques je crois. Et je me demande si y'en avait pas un autre bien gros qui passait son temps à dormir, mais je me fourvoie peut-être...
> PS : Et merci pour le Rodriguez en HD au fait.


C'est pour faire le portrait de la rédaction ?

----------


## Tromzy

> Bon merci pour la confirmation mais c'est pas grave si je trouve pas d'image, j'ai déjà un superbe avatar de substitution...


Tiens, ça me rappelle un manga immonde que j'avais vu sur 4chan.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je crois qu'elle le bat...


Surtout aux jeux sur consoles.
Et en plus elle fait des réunion LBP digne de la grande époque de Tupperware.

Boulon doit aimer les bouclages, non ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Rien de nouveau sur Alpha Protocol? Il me semblait qu'il devait sortir en début d'année.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A priori le 01/03/09 sur le site du  jeu. MAis c'est vrai qu'on en entend pas parler pour un jeu qui doit sortir dans un mois.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je l'ai vu une fois, j'ai été super déçu vu que la présentation s'orientait autour de baston à la GOW/MassEffect...

Mais bon, c'est Obsidian, je suis obligé d'espérer.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah ça ressemble vachement à un Mass Effect sauce  James bond dans les mécanismes, clairement. On peut au moins espérer une partie scénaristique de qualité.
Mais si ça leur fait rentrer du pognon pour continuer à nous pondre du STorm Of Zehir, qu'ils en profitent.

----------


## TheToune

> Je l'ai vu une fois, j'ai été super déçu vu que la présentation s'orientait autour de baston à la GOW/MassEffect...
> 
> Mais bon, c'est Obsidian, je suis obligé d'espérer.


Avec un peu de chance on aura peut être plus de carac et de possibilité de discussion qu'un mass effet ... Vu l'univers du jeu, le charme, le mensonge, la persuasion devrait être plus présent.
Enfin j'espère bien que c'est le cas.

----------


## John Venture

Au fait il ne devait pas y avoir un vote des membres du forum le 20 janvier sur les participations au concours anniversaire CPC, ou j'ai complètement raté la news?

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas de vote. C'est nous qu'on votationne.

----------


## Kamikaze

Cay de la dictature§

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Cay de la dictature§


Non, c'est Casque qui gagne.

----------


## NitroG42

> Pas de vote. C'est nous qu'on votationne.



This Machine Kills Fascists §§

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un "test" de prévu pour Opération Anchorage ?
Histoire de pouvoir  rire un peu dans ce monde de mayrde.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Quand ils auront reçu une version envoyée par Bethesda, comme pour le jeu lui-même.

----------


## El Gringo

On bouclait le jour de sa sortie, ce sera pour le numéro du 15 février.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Combien Gringo gagne-t-il en royalties sur ses droits d'image pour ça ?

http://kdp-ul.neolane.net/nl/jsp/m.j...d3492bea685853

Bon apparemment y'a mon prénom mais on fera avec  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bon apparemment y'a mon prénom mais on fera avec .


Je penche pour Ramon ou Ernesto

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je penche pour Ramon ou Ernesto


Non Sofia  ::cry:: .

----------


## El Gringo

Même pour ça j'ai rien touché, nan mais vous vous rendez compte ?


Un jeu d'une telle profondeur et subtilité, quelle sandale !

----------


## Geminys

> Même pour ça j'ai rien touché, nan mais vous vous rendez compte ?
> :wideo:
> Un jeu d'une telle profondeur et subtilité, *quelle sandale* !


Moua je trouve ça grolle ... ::P: 

 ::P: h34r:

----------


## L'invité

Vous savez à combien de joueur on pourra jouer en coop dans DoW II?

----------


## El Gringo

C'est tout ce que t'as à dire après avoir vu le Drinking Gringo ?

----------


## L'invité

> C'est tout ce que t'as à dire après avoir vu le Drinking Gringo ?


En même temps un Drinking Gringo on peut en voire un quand on veut sur ce forum. Excuses moi si ça me fait pas d'effet.  ::P:

----------


## DakuTenshi

http://www.tinos.com.au/epages/tinos...inking-Gringos

24,95 AUD
Australie Dollars 	= 	
12,3881 EUR
Euro 

Par contre ils livrent pas en France, faudra demander à Pelo de le réceptionner puis de l'envoyer  ::siffle:: .

----------


## El Gringo

http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/...t.html?cur=258
Mais c'est cher putain...

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu, tu, tu, quand on aime on ne compte pas.

----------


## Grestok

'Lut !

Le 185 est déjà en vente chez mon revendeur (Non pas lui, l'autre... ::rolleyes:: )

Non sans dec, en revenant de chez mes beaux parents, je peux le trouver à la grande presse du vieux port, à Marseille, qui est ouverte le dimanche  ::blink:: 

edit : Je viens de voir que c'est con ce je vous demande.....Adieu !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Moi j'aime bien, boire de la tequila euh !

----------


## ELOdry

Question : serait-il possible de bannir à vie (voire de tuer, mais peut-être que je rêve un peu) ceux qui disent "juste" à tout bout de champ? C'est quand même le tic de langage le plus insupportable du moment.

Exemples : 
"Le multi de L4D est juste énorme"
"La démo de RE5 est juste chiante"

----------


## El Gringo

On punit pas ceux qui écrivent "au temps pour moi", alors c'est nan.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> On punit pas ceux qui écrivent "au temps pour moi".


Encore heureux.
Crypto-Nyriusiste!

----------


## El Gringo

Six dusse ma tu est...

----------


## Threanor

> Question : serait-il possible de bannir à vie (voire de tuer, mais peut-être que je rêve un peu) ceux qui disent "juste" à tout bout de champ? C'est quand même le tic de langage le plus insupportable du moment.


C'est juste fasciste mais bon tu as raison de militer pour de grandes causes.

----------


## Nelfe

> Six dusse ma tu est...


Un temps j'ai cru que tu savais parler latin. Tu me rassures.

----------


## Goji

Qui écrit les conneries dans l'ours ?

----------


## TheToune

> C'est tout ce que t'as à dire après avoir vu le Drinking Gringo ?


J'ai toujours trouvé les jeux a boire ridicule ...  ::(: 
Attendre son tour pour boire son verre c'est nul  ::o:

----------


## Geminys

Tite qwestion, pouvons espérer a plus ou moins long terme de retrouver notre (et prochainement nos) poster(s) de rédac-heros dans la rubrique goodies.

Ptain, Christman en fond d'écran ce serais une super balouzes!! ::wub::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Tite qwestion, pouvons espérer a plus ou moins long terme de retrouver notre (et prochainement nos) poster(s) de rédac-heros dans la rubrique goodies.
> 
> Ptain, Christman en fond d'écran ce serais une super balouzes!!


Oui, je vais les ajouter en pdf en plus d'autres que ceux proposés dans le mag'. Couly en a fait d'autres plus trashos.

----------


## Geminys

> oui, je vais les ajouter en pdf en plus d'autres que ceux proposés dans le mag'. Couly en a fait d'autres plus trashos.



Yaïsss!  :;): 

Tous le monde va y passer a la rédac au fait??

----------


## Goji

On y passe tous un jour, Geminys, c'est la seule égalité sur cette Terre :nimp:

----------


## Geminys

> On y passe tous un jour, Geminys, c'est la seule égalité sur cette Terre :nimp:



 ::mellow:: 

T'est gothique la!

 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Goji, c'est un peu Lapinzosky en plus obscur dans ses propos  ::ninja:: 


Question Hors-série: si le Hardware passe en trimestrielle, est-ce que ça signifie qu'il n'y aura pas d'autres Hors-Série "originaux" ? Vous n'allez pas vous centrez uniquement sur le Hard ?

----------


## Goji

> Goji, c'est un peu Lapinzosky en plus obscur dans ses propos


On a grillé mon multi  :Emo:

----------


## Arseur

> Goji, c'est un peu Lapinzosky en plus obscur dans ses propos 
> 
> 
> Question Hors-série: si le Hardware passe en trimestrielle, est-ce que ça signifie qu'il n'y aura pas d'autres Hors-Série "originaux" ? Vous n'allez pas vous centrez uniquement sur le Hard ?


Canard Console ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Geminys

> Canard Console ?


Ben oui c'est vrai, il faut l'admettre, quand t'est triste tu lie un canard et hop, t'a le moral.

Rien ne vaut un canard pour se consoler.... ::siffle:: 


Ok, je ne suis plus la   

=>[]

 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Goji

Un chose de sûre, ce n'est pas Geminys qui écrit les conneries de l'ourse. Oui, c'est une fille. Enfin presque. Non, pas Geminys, l'ourse.

----------


## ducon

> Question : serait-il possible de bannir à vie (voire de tuer, mais peut-être que je rêve un peu) ceux qui disent "juste" à tout bout de champ? C'est quand même le tic de langage le plus insupportable du moment.


Déterre le fil de la peine de mort, si tu veux.

----------


## ELOdry

Merci du tuyau, c'est noté. Je le ressortirai la prochaine fois que j'en aurais tellement marre de lire "juste énorme" dans un post sur trois que j'aurais envie de me crever les yeux.

----------


## Tromzy

> Qui écrit les conneries dans l'ours ?


Jean-Jacques Annaud.

----------


## Boolay

Tromzy je peux être ton padawan ?

----------


## Tromzy

Vas-y mon petit fais-toi plaisir, enfin pas trop quand même.  :B):

----------


## psycho_fox

Est-ce que c'est le vrai torse de Gringo sur le poster en page centrale du nouveau CPC ?

----------


## Serra

Petite question : le site est "tombé" cette dernière heure ou c'est juste moi qui ai rencontré des soucis ??  ::mellow::

----------


## Goji

Soit le site est tombé, soit c'est nous.

----------


## L'invité

Vous testerez enfin le jeu, si je vous envoie "prisoner of power: la genèse des stalkers"?

----------


## Toxic

> Vous testerez enfin le jeu, si je vous envoie "prisoner of power: la genèse des stalkers"?


Oh oui envoie-le moi !!!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est bien le jeu où les ennemis restent immobiles ?
J'ai réussi à tenir 10mn devant la vidéo: impossible de couper, hypnotisant le truc.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Ca serait possible d'avoir les collectors avec des pubs au dos, parce que je me résous pas a arraché des pages de test pour le couly !!!?

----------


## El Gringo

> Ca serait possible d'avoir les collectors avec des pubs au dos, parce que je me résous pas a arraché des pages de test pour le couly !!!?


Ouais, Couille le fera surement un jour. Enfin j'ai pas compris la question en fait, mais si c'est pour avoir les pubs en pdf, ouais. Surement, un jour.

----------


## Say hello

Nan c'est plutôt avoir par exemple la page de "demande d'abonnement" derrière le poster par exemple, ça permet de retirer le poster et les truc du genre et les afficher fièrement sur son mur sans ruiner des test et articles ou dossiers.

----------


## El Gringo

Bon ok puisque vous avez toujours une bonne raison de vous plaindre on annule le poster dans le prochain numéro, j'espère que vous êtes fiers de vous !

----------


## Say hello

Bah nous on boycott le numéro.  ::P: 
Y'a que les abonnés qui subiront ça, mais bon z'avez qu'à pas s'abonner.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bon ok puisque vous avez toujours une bonne raison de vous plaindre on annule le poster dans le prochain numéro, j'espère que vous êtes fiers de vous !


Go dans ta baignoire toi !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

On pourra faire de la voiture dans le prochain numéro ?

----------


## Arseur

> On pourra faire de la voiture dans le prochain numéro ?


Oui et avec le 186 ce serait bien d'avoir une ou deux bouteilles de lait, j'en ai presque plus, merci les gars.

(Demi-écrémé.)

----------


## Geminys

> Bon ok puisque vous avez toujours une bonne raison de vous plaindre on annule le poster dans le prochain numéro, j'espère que vous êtes fiers de vous !


 ::mellow:: 

C'est pô drole!!

Tout homme a son prix....ya tjr moyen de négocier. :Cigare:

----------


## Say hello

Tu veux faire des trucs seycksuels?
beeeuuuarrrrh.

----------


## Guest62019

> Tu veux faire des trucs seycksuels?
> beeeuuuarrrrh.


Nan mais c'est pas sale. Pense aux fleurs.

Sinon je plussoie pour le duplicata du poster.

----------


## Geminys

> Tu veux faire des trucs seycksuels?
> beeeuuuarrrrh.


Jalouse??  :B): 




> *Nan mais c'est pas sale. Pense aux fleurs*.
> 
> Sinon je plussoie pour le duplicata du poster.


Ouai, ouai, une grosse rose rouge ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est bon, stop.

----------


## Guest62019

Les "extras" (GMB, Elfedac...) que vous employez régulièrement ont-ils forcément leur nom dans l'ours ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Les "extras" (GMB, Elfedac...) que vous employez régulièrement ont-ils forcément leur nom dans l'ours ?


Les mecs qui écrivent dans le mag ont leur nom dans l'ours. Sauf quand on les oublie.

----------


## Guest62019

> Les mecs qui écrivent dans le mag ont leur nom dans l'ours. Sauf quand on les oublie.


Y'a pas d'obligation légale ou un truc comme ça ?
A supposer bien sûr que vous les payez  :^_^:

----------


## Toxic

C'est payé au mérite, moi par exemple je gagne une véritable fortune, tandis que Pelomar est contraint au bénévolat  :Cigare:

----------


## El Gringo

> Y'a pas d'obligation légale ou un truc comme ça ?
> A supposer bien sûr que vous les payez


Ben si surement, c'est pour ça qu'on le fait. On est irréprochables de toute façon.

----------


## Guest62019

> Ben si surement, c'est pour ça qu'on le fait. On est irréprochables de toute façon.


P'tain, encore une tentative de procès avortée.
Bon merci quand même !

----------


## Therapy2crew

Il gagne de l'argent TaRace grâce à vous ? Il est dans l'ours lui.

Ou alors sa famille ... condoléances toussa ...

----------


## Goji

Tarace est dans l'ours en temps qu'actionnaire, ou associé, enfin un truc dans le genre.
Possible qu'il ait également laissé ses outils hardware et software à la communauté.
J'dis mais j'en sais rien, je veux juste piquer le pin's je-sais-tout à PrinceGITS.

----------


## Pelomar

> C'est payé au mérite, moi par exemple je gagne une véritable fortune, tandis que Pelomar est contraint au bénévolat


Ton bizutage a laissé des séquelles particulièrement profonde a ce que je vois.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ton bizutage a laissé des séquelles particulièrement profonde a ce que je vois.


Non, ça, c'est le bizutage de la vie quand il venu au monde. Son cerveau a reçu trop d'oxygène et ne réagit plus qu'avec des jeux de merde, ou des ninjas.

----------


## Galactica

Est-ce que le test de "Grand Ages: Rome" (suite d'imperium romanum) est prévu dans un prochain cpc ?

----------


## Goji

Y'a déjà le machin total avec Bonaparte, ça va peut-être suffire ! y'en a marre des tests stratégiques et moches, on veut du shader 4.0 et des poitrines affriolantes !

----------


## Galactica

oh mais il est loin d'être moche (au vu des screens).

Quand aux poitrines affriolantes, je ne connais pas la puissance du zoom... d'où l'intérêt d'un test bien informatif sur cette question "pointue" dans un prochain CPC  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, il est prévu. 
Mais autant relire celui d'Imperium Romanum ou de Glory of The Roman Empire.
A force de changer de nom comme ça, je les soupçonne salement d'être malhonnêtes les gars de Hieromont machin.

----------


## Galactica

Dommage les promesses des développeurs étaient alléchantes (plus de profondeurs dans la partie gestion, une partie STR au moins "potable" et ce qui m'intriguait le plus l'adjonction d'un avatar qui introduit un volet JDR (à la guild ?)).

 ::(:

----------


## malclavel

Est-ce que le test de T-34 vs Tiger est prévu ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Oui, il est prévu. 
> Mais autant relire celui d'Imperium Romanum ou de Glory of The Roman Empire.
> A force de changer de nom comme ça, je les soupçonne salement d'être malhonnêtes les gars de Hieromont machin.


J'attends avec impatience le momment où ils seront à court d'idées pour les noms...
"Ah, mais non, vous allez voir, Imperium Romanorum n'a quasiment plus RIEN à voir avec Imperium Romanum, hein..."

----------


## O.Boulon

Ils feront une préquelle en étrusque.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Harc0re comme concept. J'aime.
Et puis un jeu sur le début de Rome. Ils pourraient appeler ça le Numa Numa game... (si on me cherche, je me suis jeté dans le golfe du Morbihan...)

----------


## Morgoth

Voilà, c'en est trop: je remarque que le Sieur Boulon confond Aliasing, c'est-à-dire le crénelage, les effets d'escalier quoi, le truc bien moche surtout en basse résolution avec l'_Anti-Aliasing_, qui sert justement à éliminer ces effets. :Intégriste de l'AA Certifié:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est intentionnel et ça s'appelle une métonymie.

----------


## Morgoth

Mouais.

----------


## O.Boulon

Illettré.
Béotien.

----------


## Morgoth

Koi ? J'est pa compri lolz.

----------


## Dark Fread

Dans le cadre d'un DUT Informatique, je vais être amené à réalisée une interview (audio uniquement en principe), avec ou sans vraiment de rapport avec l'informatique, d'ailleurs. Dans l'hypothèse où je ne parvienne pas à négocier avec mon prof pour éviter ce boulot*, une entrevue vocale serait-elle envisageable avec l'un des membres de CPC ?  :Cigare: 
(ou plusieurs remarquez, j'suis un ouf)

*ouais parce que c'est long à expliquer, mais j'ai encore un exposé que j'ai pas pu passer à cause des grêves, toussa... 25h de travail dans le derche, ça me défrise un peu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La vieille excuse pour aller tenir la patte des rédacteurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Sans déconner, ils me doivent bien ça, j'ai participé à un cadeau que l'Invité a envoyé à Toxic. 

Ouais, c'est Prisoner of Power, et alors ?  ::ninja::

----------


## L'invité

> La vieille excuse pour aller tenir la patte des rédacteurs


C'est même pas une excuse j'ai le même boulot à faire.  ::|: 
Il a été plus rapide que moi l'enflure.  ::ninja:: 




> Sans déconner, il me doive bien ça, j'ai participé à un cadeau que l'Invité a envoyé à Toxic.
> 
> Ouais, c'est Prisoner of Power, et alors ?


Participer, participer...
J'attend toujours la thune hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

VOus avez envoyé Prisoner Of Power à Toxic ?
Rien que pour ça, j'vous accorde l'interview :manager:

----------


## Toxic

Ouais je confirme, je l'ai reçu ce matin dans un beau paquet dédicacé, je suis très ému. C'est la première fois que je vois un jeu où la partie "Configuration requise" sur la jaquette a été corrigée au feutre.

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai eu un problème hier et j'ai pas pu voir l'Invité, il a envoyé la bouzin sans me laisser signer. Franchement, le vil félon sournois, quoi, sans déconner.

----------


## NitroG42

Bonjour, j'ai une petite suggestion pour teraboule :
Serait-il possible d'avoir un petit dossier sur le mag ou sur le site, à propos des batteries, avec ce qu'il faut faire, et ne pas faire et plein d'autres explications.
Genre maintenant avec les batteries Li-on, plus besoin de cycle de charge à priori, mais alors les batteries Li-Po ?
Quels sont les effets d'un chargeur noname sur les batteries ?
Ectectect...
Merci d'avance pour la réponse, même si c'est de la merde mon idée.

----------


## Djal

> Merci d'avance pour la réponse, même si c'est de la merde mon idée.


J'approuve l'idée, au boulot les mecs  :Cigare:

----------


## O.Boulon

Excellente idée, j'ai jamais compris comment il fallait charger koi.

----------


## Say hello

> Dans le cadre d'un DUT Informatique, je vais être amené à réalisée une interview (audio uniquement en principe), avec ou sans vraiment de rapport avec l'informatique, d'ailleurs. Dans l'hypothèse où je ne parvienne pas à négocier avec mon prof pour éviter ce boulot*, une entrevue vocale serait-elle envisageable avec l'un des membres de CPC ? 
> (ou plusieurs remarquez, j'suis un ouf)
> 
> *ouais parce que c'est long à expliquer, mais j'ai encore un exposé que j'ai pas pu passer à cause des grêves, toussa... 25h de travail dans le derche, ça me défrise un peu.


Tu me fileras une copie de l'enregistrement?
Je risque dans avoir besoin de même...


Et puis sinon si c'est juste audio tu fais une fake interview avec un pote.  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tu me fileras une copie de l'enregistrement?
> Je risque dans avoir besoin de même...
> 
> 
> Et puis sinon si c'est juste audio tu fais une fake interview avec un pote.


Ouais m'enfin on est dans la même promo, le prof peut potentiellement se rendre compte de la supercherie  :^_^:

----------


## Say hello

> Ouais m'enfin on est dans la même promo, le prof peut potentiellement se rendre compte de la supercherie


Nan mais avec un pote pas de la promo alors ou de la famille.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ca a certainement déjà été posé mais bon : pourquoi les produits testés dans le tour de périph' ne sont pas notés ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Parce que si c'était des tests, ils seraient dans la partie test hardware.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Illettré.
> Béotien.


Heureusement que c'était les mecs de Thèbes, et pas ceux de Lamia, les ignares de la Grêce antique. Traiter des mecs de "phthiens!" c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique. On dirait qu'on va invoquer un machin vert avec des tentacules qui sommeille dans une cité engloutie quelconque en rêvant...

----------


## kilfou

Triple combo références pointues.

Sidus, je crois que tu n'es même plus un geek mais un nerd à ce niveau.

Tu me diras, moi aussi pour avoir compris.  ::ninja::   ::lol::

----------


## O.Boulon

Dans la mesure ou ça n'a rien à voir avec les jeux vidéo, les comics, les mangas, l'obésité ou la crasse en général, je crois qu'on appelle ça "quelqu'un de cultivé".

----------


## ducon

Cela dit, Champignac utilisait aussi cette insulte. Je me souviens de « Béotien ! Minus ! »
 ::ninja::

----------


## kilfou

Koi c aps en rapor avec Titan Quest ?

Lovecraft quand même.

Ouais d'accord.  ::ninja::

----------


## elkoo

Non, ce n'est pas titan quest qui a inventé la Grèce, Ni Homar Poulon Lovecraft.

----------


## NitroG42

> Bonjour, j'ai une petite suggestion pour teraboule :
> Serait-il possible d'avoir un petit dossier sur le mag ou sur le site, à propos des batteries, avec ce qu'il faut faire, et ne pas faire et plein d'autres explications.
> Genre maintenant avec les batteries Li-on, plus besoin de cycle de charge à priori, mais alors les batteries Li-Po ?
> Quels sont les effets d'un chargeur noname sur les batteries ?
> Ectectect...
> Merci d'avance pour la réponse, même si c'est de la merde mon idée.


Pour étayer mon ignorance, je voudrais donner un exemple.
J'ai acheté récemment un tel portable à Orange.
Je le recois, Orange donne une petite fiche info "si vous avez commandé un portable, nous vous conseillons de le laisser charger 24h".
Dans le manuel du téléphone, ils parlent pas du tout de cycle de charge, ils disent juste de le laisse brancher jusqu'à ce que ce soit marqué que la batterie est chargé...
Je l'ai chargé, et là, au bout de 30 minutes j'avais déjà batterie chargé.
Je le laisse brancher, et au bout de 15 minutes il m'affiche "batterie en charge"... et il m'a fait ca un petit moment jusqu'à ce que je le débranche.
Bref, alors Doc TB, ou Elfedac, les deux experts du Hardware, qui croire dans tout ce bric et broc ?
A vous de répondre, dans un futur dossier online si possible !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Largeman

La vente du mag' est-elle si bonne en ces temps de crise que cela vous permet volontairement de n'afficher que très peu de pub sur le site, et dans le mag' également d'ailleurs ?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan, on prendrait plus de pubs si on le pouvait... Sur le site, surtout.

----------


## Logan

Demandez à Heden ou Advance ...  ::P: h34r:

----------


## t4nk

Epic lawl !

----------


## Shapa

Rapport avec la question d'Augusto dans le topic du 186, vous êtes pigistes à la rédac ou bien vous avez des contrats mensuels?

Et si pigistes vous êtes vous écrivez pour qui d'autre?

----------


## O.Boulon

Pigistes mais on bosse exclusivement pour CPC, la faute à la flemme.

----------


## Shapa

Merci! Vu le temps que ça prend j'imagine faire autre chose ça doit pas être évident.

----------


## NitroG42

> Pigistes mais on bosse exclusivement pour CPC, la faute à la flemme.


Comme si vous aviez le temps de bosser ailleurs...

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, si ça pouvait être vrai.

----------


## NitroG42

> Purée, si ça pouvait être vrai.


En fait là tu me fais prendre conscience que j'ai presque toutes les qualités requises pour être pigiste...

----------


## Shapa

> En fait là tu me fais prendre conscience que j'ai toutes les qualités requises pour être pigiste...


Disponibilité, flexibilité, engagement, volonté. Et courage surtout a mon avis.

----------


## NitroG42

> Disponibilité, flexibilité, engagement, volonté. Et courage surtout a mon avis.


Et la flemme surtout.

----------


## Guest

> En fait là tu me fais prendre conscience que j'ai toutes les qualités requises pour être pigiste...


Nan t'écris mal.

----------


## NitroG42

> Nan t'écris mal.


Je rajoute presque alors.

----------


## Guest

> Je rajoute presque alors.


Moi je dis ça c'est pour t'aider, regarde même Raphi il a réussi.

----------


## Super Menteur

Les rédacteurs de Canard PC ont-ils eux aussi les compétences pour faire du journalisme total ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Moi je dis ça c'est pour t'aider, regarde même Raphi il a réussi.


Pelo, ca marche mieux je trouve.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Les rédacteurs de Canard PC ont-ils eux aussi les compétences pour faire du journalisme total ?


J'pense que savoir ce que foutait Wagner à Bayreuth est un plus.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Moi je dis ça c'est pour t'aider, regarde même Raphi il a réussi.


 :Emo:

----------


## dalgwen

Hum, à la lecture du dernier numéro je me suis demandé quel était le degré d'implication de sieur Couly dans la rédac de CPC. Est-ce son seul travail fixe ? Voir du temps plein, avec son bureau à lui dans les locaux?
On dirait qu'il est toujours au courant de toutes les anecdotes de bureau. Et il semble retranscrire si bien l'ambiance de la rédaction qu'on a l'impression qu'il est toujours présent. Mais QUID en réalité?

Je me pose la question car c'est la première fois (je crois) que je le vois se dessiner lui même dans le couly-strip. Ce qui m'a amené à des questions existentielles sur son rapport avec vous.
Et aussi cauchemarder cette nuit sur l'homme-ours-porc-stalker de Gringo, mais ça c'est une autre histoire.

Si la question a déjà été posée, je vous présente mes excuses et je vous promets de me flageller avec un tapis de souris kernel32.

----------


## ducon

Il faut faire quoi pour avoir le droit de poster un message de deux caractères ou moins ?  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> Il faut faire quoi pour avoir le droit de poster un message de deux caractères ou moins ?


"+1"

----------


## hot22shot

> Les rédacteurs de Canard PC ont-ils eux aussi les compétences pour faire du journalisme total ?


Je suis le seul à avoir trouvé cet article surréaliste ? J'aimerais bien avoir l'avis de membres de la rédaction sur ce ... truc.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nous, c'est bon, Gringo n'a pas peur de la caméra, Threanor a de la culture générale, Zoulou a l'esprit d'équipe, Half maîtrise un peu Outlook et tout et tout...

----------


## NitroG42

> Nous, c'est bon, Gringo n'a pas peur de la caméra


Oui, c'est la caméra qui a peur de Gringo.

----------


## Jolaventur

Gringo a-t'il vu le pack fan addict de Ken le survivant à 60€ à la fnac?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Nan.


Y'a un gros pack l'ère de Raoh numéroté 1500 ex: à 64€
Enfin si tu les a déja tous.

----------


## El Gringo

> Y'a un gros pack lère de Raoh numéroté 1500 ex: à 64€
> Enfin si tu les a déja tous.


J'ai pas compris le pack "lère" et ce qu'ily  a dedans, mais les éditions collector ou limitées me font peu d'effet et je ne suis pas un grand matérialiste... Mais merci pour l'info.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vous obligez Doc TB à garder la rédac la nuit ? Car tous ses tests et news ou presque sont postés durant la nuit ?
Il est si associal que ça ? Vous avez peur qu'il recommence à faire des explosive reviews et vous blesse ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Il bosse de chez lui la plupart du temps.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Merde, TB vit à la rédac'. Classe!!!

Ca doit être un peu chiant pour recevoir la famille à l'apéro quand même, vu les colocs...

----------


## psycho_fox

C'est vrai que plus on appuyait fort sur les boutons dans Street Fighter 1, plus le coup était fort ??

----------


## Tromzy

> C'est vrai que plus on appuyait fort sur les boutons dans Street Fighter 1, plus le coup était fort ??


Ouais ouais, de même que quand ma maman tirait d'un coup la manette de la NES vers le haut, ça faisait sauter Mario.

----------


## le faucheur

> C'est vrai que plus on appuyait fort sur les boutons dans Street Fighter 1, plus le coup était fort ??


Tout a fait. De même que les mecs qui tapait comme un ouf sur les touches (tu me dira, ça n'a pas tellement changé depuis).

----------


## La Mimolette

TB est belge, ça vit la nuit ces créatures là... Ca se nourrit de Mitraillette sauce Samurai aussi...

----------


## Jolaventur

Vous aviez fait une preview ou un truc sur Drakensang?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Vous aviez fait une preview ou un truc sur Drakensang?


Une preview, ouais.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Une preview, ouais.


Dans quel numéro je trouve plus.

----------


## O.Boulon

184, je crois.
A venir d'une page.
Le test sera dans le 186 du Premier Mars.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

CPC 184

*edit* Enfer et Marianne! Grillé!

----------


## Jolaventur

> 184, je crois.
> A venir d'une page.
> Le test sera dans le 186 du Premier Mars.


Je l'ai déja preco toute façon.

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous aviez fait une preview ou un truc sur Drakensang?





> Dans quel numéro je trouve plus.







> 184, je crois.
> A venir d'une page.
> Le test sera dans le 186 du Premier Mars.





> Je l'ai déja preco toute façon.


OK.

----------


## Lang0chat

HAHA nimp^^

----------


## Jolaventur

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7cc...d23348d784.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.


Les modules de recherche soit ça marche pas, soit ça trouve pas ce qu'on veut. :;): 
Nan mais je lirais le test avec intérêt pour autant hein.

----------


## Guest

> Les modules de recherche soit ça marche pas, soit ça trouve pas ce qu'on veut.


Ouais la preuve.

----------


## El Gringo

> Les modules de recherche soit ça marche pas, soit ça trouve pas ce qu'on veut.


Soit ça marche...

----------


## O.Boulon

Misère.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Soit ça marche...


Ouais, Jolav, pour une fois que ça marche, t'es mesquin avec Half, là.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouais, Jolav, pour une fois que ça marche, t'es mesquin avec Half, là.


Nan mais c'est le concept de frappe préventive que vous remettez en cause là. ::): 
Bon d'accord j'suis surtout une grosse feignasse qui a pas le réflexe de chercher.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'espère que c'est Gringo qui va le tester.
Il va coller 6/10 et tout le monde va hurler au scandale sur le forum :witcher-trauma:

----------


## El Gringo

Nan c'est pas moi, mais je vais bien trouver un moyen de créer une autre sandale t'inquiète.

----------


## Jolaventur

Forcément le 184 c'est le seul que je trouve pas dans mon bordel.
Edit: c'est celui de la recette des boulette de chez Ikéa je m'en suis servi mais la recette c'est avéré meilleures en version hachi parmentier chez moi.
Tant pis jvais attendre le test j'ai pas de moteur de recherche efficace chez moi.

----------


## Toxic

> J'espère que c'est Gringo qui va le tester.
> Il va coller 6/10 et tout le monde va hurler au scandale sur le forum :witcher-trauma:


Ouais tout le monde dira que ça méritait que 5, et qu'il a malhonnêtement gonflé la note pour en faire vendre des milliards par dlgamer.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouais tout le monde dira que ça méritait que 5, et qu'il a malhonnêtement gonflé la note pour en faire vendre des milliards par dlgamer.


Gringo est vraiment près à tout si on lui promet une caisse de gniole basque en retour.

----------


## elkoo

Pourquoi y'a t'il un point d'interrogation à la fin de *Vos questions auxquelles on répondra si on veut ?* Cela signifierait-il que quelqu'un, quelque chose vous oblige à répondre même si vous ne le désirez pas? Un message caché pour appeler les lecteurs à l'aide afin de vous libérer du r joug de l'oppresseur?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan en gros ça veut  dire : "avez-vous des questions à nous poser (on y répondra si on veut) ?"

----------


## Pelomar

Donc si j'ai bien suivi, Boulon est maintenant rédac chef ?

----------


## El Gringo

C'est ce qu'on lui fait croire.

----------


## Pelomar

oooohh, c'est tellement cuuute  :Emo:

----------


## elkoo

> Nan en gros ça veut  dire : "avez-vous des questions à nous poser (on y répondra si on veut) ?"


Ha ok, évidemment.

J'ai compris, de grands lettrés comme vous ne peuvent pas avoir formulé la question de cette façon, donc tu peux pas répondre, tu dois être surveillé. Tout ce tient, je comprends enfin le coup du déménagement, ils vous ont enlevé! répond en morse, en signaux de fumée, en javanais ou en langue de feu, voir à l'encre sympathique ou mélange tous ça, ils vont être bien niquer. Ne panique pas, on s'organise et on arrive.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> c'est ce qu'on lui fait croire.


Jaloux!

----------


## El Gringo

Pas du tout, j'ai échoué à conquérir le poste dans un combat à la loyale, c'était au premier d'entre nous qui ferait déjà tout le sale boulot avant d'être promu...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

POurtant je croyais que t'étais un adepte du sale et du dégoutant...
Boulon est si fort que ça ?

----------


## Pelomar

Canard PC testera-il la suite des aventures du formidable sergeant Claude BOULET ?

----------


## Toxic

Ben teste-le toi-même et essaie de vendre un papier dessus nan ?

----------


## Pelomar

Salaud !
:jalouxdusoustitre:

Nan mais sinon moi je veux bien hein  :B):

----------


## Toxic

> Nan mais sinon moi je veux bien hein


Oui c'est un peu ce que je te suggérais là en fait, le tester toi-même, vu que tu l'as déjà, tu vois, c'est plus pratique, sinon il va encore falloir que je tape L'invité et Dark Fread pour qu'ils m'en achètent un...

----------


## El Gringo

> POurtant je croyais que t'étais un adepte du sale et du dégoutant...
> Boulon est si fort que ça ?


Surement oui, et moi aussi hein, mais quand on arrive à partir de 15h au boulot et qu'on ne veut rien glander, c'est dur de vouloir être chef...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Rien ne sert de courir, il faut partir à point.

----------


## Zebb

Tiens petite question : qu'est ce que devient Monsieur Pomme de Terre vis à vis de CPC ? J'ai reconnu son nom dans les Associés du magazine, mais en pratique à part toucher des milliards vu la croissance du cours des actions CPC engendrées par les ventes titanesques du mag, vous le voyez de temps en temps, il rédige des trucs... ?
Je reste un éternel nostalgique des blagues carambars sur ce pauvre Rémi  ::'(:

----------


## El Gringo

On le voit de temps en temps quand il passe nous faire coucou, mais c'est assez rare malheureusement. Là je peux pas te dire quand c'était la dernière fois, mais ça date. Quoi que ma notion du temps est un peu space et j'arrive pas au boulot avant 14h alors j'aurai facilement pu le louper...

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, nan, on l'a pas vu depuis une plombe.
Heureusement d'ailleurs pour la santé de l'équipe.
Sinon, c'est pas son nom dans l'ours, c'est celui de Gana.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Et d'ailleurs Grand Maitre B il veut garder l'anonymat ou il s'appelle vraiment comme ça dans la vie ?

Tant que j'y suis, question indiscrète : ventes en kiosque + abonnements, à combien estimez-vous le nombre de lecteurs de canard pc ?
Question encore plus indiscrète : les finances ça va ?

Et je tenais à dire que j'aimais bien les nouveaux jeu de mots dans l'ours (sauf Sonia Jensen le français, c'était nul).

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tiens petite question : qu'est ce que devient Monsieur Pomme de Terre vis à vis de CPC ? J'ai reconnu son nom dans les Associés du magazine, mais en pratique à part toucher des milliards vu la croissance du cours des actions CPC engendrées par les ventes titanesques du mag, vous le voyez de temps en temps, il rédige des trucs... ?
> Je reste un éternel nostalgique des blagues carambars sur ce pauvre Rémi


C'est pas lui qui a rédigé le test de Roger il y a deux numéros de cela ?

----------


## Threanor

> C'est pas lui qui a rédigé le test de Roger il y a deux numéros de cela ?


Si.




> Et d'ailleurs Grand Maitre B il veut garder l'anonymat ou il s'appelle vraiment comme ça dans la vie ?


Oui.

----------


## Nonok

En même temps, si GMB nous expose les dangers de reveler son identité sur la toile par le biais des réseaux communautaires, c'est pas pour le faire derrière, à moins d'être un peu fêlé...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Couly de dos il se dessine un peu comme Gotlib.

----------


## Guest

Mais Couly c'est Gotlib, tu savais pas ? Bon avec tu talent, quand même.

----------


## Pelomar

Oula, fais gaffe a ce que tu dis quand meme.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais Couly c'est Gotlib, tu savais pas ? Bon avec tu talent, quand même.


Mais BAN quoi!!!  ::o:

----------


## Drcouleur

> Nan en gros ça veut dire : "avez-vous des questions à nous poser (on y répondra si on veut) ?"


 
bon en un mot: aquandlehorsseriespecialhardware?

----------


## Guest

> Mais BAN quoi!!!


Provoc > toi, je croyais que t'étais sur le WotW pourtant...

----------


## Guest62019

Attention, question super vague :
Dans le test de je ne sais plus quel jeu, Boulon, dans son introduction, disait utiliser un logiciel pour "organiser son raisonnement" à partir de schémas et de flèches. Un truc genre "mind manager", quelqu'un pourrait me donner le nom de ce logiciel ? Ca m'intéresse pour un projet perso.

----------


## O.Boulon

http://www.google.fr/aclk?sa=l&ai=Cd...3Dmind_manager

Assassin's Creed, Mind Manager.
C'était il y a un an...

Sinon, je m'en suis servi qu'une fois hein...

----------


## Guest62019

Merci !

----------


## Cranesec

> Oula, fais gaffe a ce que tu dis quand meme.





> Mais BAN quoi!!!


Pas mieux .
Restons serieux .

Sinon la dernière bande avec le masque en nez et oreilles de porc est une perle  :;):

----------


## NitroG42

Tiens je me demandais un truc récemment, pour vous, c'était quoi la meilleure année de l'E3 (ca peut être y a très très longtemps) ?

----------


## La Mimolette

J'aurai une question aussi à poser à chaque Journaliste de CCCPC:

"Quel meilleurs souvenir gardez-vous lors d'un salon/conférence de presse/voyage pro/discution avec un(e) attachée de presse?"

Je me suis dit que "l'accident" sur les Uberroutes d'allemagne en restera un surement. Mais pas le meilleur. :D

----------


## El Gringo

> J'aurai une question aussi à poser à chaque Journaliste de CCCPC:
> 
> "Quel meilleurs souvenir gardez-vous lors d'un salon/conférence de presse/voyage pro/discution avec un(e) attachée de presse?"
> 
> Je me suis dit que "l'accident" sur les Uberroutes d'allemagne en restera un surement. Mais pas le meilleur. :D


Pourquoi il est entre guillements ton accident, ça en était bien un...
Sinon ça serait peut-être une présentation qui s'est passé tellement tôt (genre 9-10h, quand même !) que je tant bien que mal trainé sur place dans les temps, avant de me rendormir durant tout la démonstration.
Sinon y'a la fois où on a trainé un attaché de presse jusque dans nos locaux avant de le pydroguer comme jamais il ne l'avait fait, mais bien sûr tout ceci ne s'est passé que dans ma tête.

----------


## La Mimolette

Je l'ai mit entre parenthèse car j'aime ça. Ce n'était pas pour m'en moquer.
Merci d'avoir répondu en tout cas.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pourquoi il est entre guillements ton accident, ça en était bien un...
> Sinon ça serait peut-être une présentation qui s'est passé tellement tôt (genre 9-10h, quand même !)


 ::o:  C'était donc vrai que tu commence tes journées à 14 h du matin. ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi mes meilleurs souvenirs, c'est kuand il y a un burger king. Kuand y ades cookies laura todd, kuand on prend pas l'avion, kuand on est dans un pays kui a des pharmacie sans contrainte and co....

Ou kuand je .... un .....  nous ayant .....
Enfin bon,  ça n'arrive plus maintenant.

----------


## le faucheur

> Tiens je me demandais un truc récemment, pour vous, c'était quoi la meilleure année de l'E3 (ca peut être y a très très longtemps) ?


Vers 2000 je dirais moi.

----------


## Threanor

> J'aurai une question aussi à poser à chaque Journaliste de CPC:
> "Quel meilleurs souvenir gardez-vous lors d'un salon/conférence de presse/voyage pro/discution avec un(e) attachée de presse?"


-Gringo qui essaye de taxer des feuilles (pour écrire) à Doug Lombardi parce qu'il ne l'avait pas reconnu et pensait qu'il était un attaché de presse EA.
-Les soirées de lancement pour FEAR et GUN bien "chargées" avec un Captain TaRace déchainé qui nous fait une fantastique démonstration en solo sur la piste de dance.
-Plusieurs développeurs intéressants et sympathiques (dont Chris Taylor) avec qui j'ai pu discuter en dehors du cadre formel de l'interview en buvant des coups lors des voyages de presse.
-La visite de Prypiat et de Tchernobyl en press tour Stalker suivi d'un repas à la vodka qui aura fait vomir 75 % des journalistes français.

----------


## le faucheur

> -La visite de Prypiat et de Tchernobyl en press tour Stalker suivi d'un repas à la vodka qui aura fait vomir 75 % des journalistes français.


C'était le repas qui était dégueulasse ou la vodka ? (a moins que ce ne soit des petites natures qui ne supporte pas les boissons d'hommes)

----------


## Anonyme871

> Nan, en vrai c'est Hussein Bolt.


 ::o:  Je viens de comprendre. (Grâce au DA Bolt/Volt...)
Très drôle du coup.  ::rolleyes:: 
2 mois pour comprendre ::mellow::

----------


## Tromzy

> Ou kuand je .... un .....  nous ayant .....
> Enfin bon,  ça n'arrive plus maintenant.


Sans dec, t'es obligé d'écrire comme un mongolien ?

----------


## TheToune

> kuand on prend pas l'avion


Chochotte  ::):

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Ou kuand je séduis un Gabe Newell nous ayant montré son corps.
> Enfin bon, ça n'arrive plus maintenant.


 ::o:  ::o:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> -Gringo qui essaye de taxer des feuilles (pour écrire) à Doug Lombardi parce qu'il ne l'avait pas reconnu et pensait qu'il était un attaché de presse EA.


Mon dieu !
C'est bizarre mais ça m'étonne qu'à moitié...

----------


## El Gringo

> -Gringo qui essaye de taxer des feuilles (pour écrire) à Doug Lombardi parce qu'il ne l'avait pas reconnu et pensait qu'il était un attaché de presse EA.
> -Les soirées de lancement pour FEAR et GUN bien "chargées" avec un Captain TaRace déchainé qui nous fait une fantastique démonstration en solo sur la piste de dance.


Ah ouais j'avais oublié ça, cultes les soirées en effet...




> Mon dieu !
> C'est bizarre mais ça m'étonne qu'à moitié...


Comment j'assure !  :B):

----------


## Colbaq

Et il les a données les feuilles?

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain FEAR et GUN, oui.
C'est depuis ku'on nous invite plus remarkuez...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Parce qu'ils organisent carrément des Bals Populaire aux journalistes ?
Vin chaud en hiver ?

----------


## Sk-flown

Les soirées de lancement c'est pas le secours populaire.

"Appelez la securité svp!"

----------


## La Mimolette

Ta signature SK... :D
Je connaissais la variante avec de la drogue.

----------


## El Gringo

> Et il les a données les feuilles?


Nan, ils sont près de leurs sous chez Valve...

----------


## b0b0

Juste pour dire que fifa 09 en me baladant dans la boutique, bin il vaut pas 8/10 (la version pc) .

:s'essaye à la critique pour voir:

Sinon j'ai pas de question.

----------


## La Mimolette

J'ai une question :
Vous semblez être dévoué à se que vous entreprenez, quand vous êtiez plus jeune vous visiez à une telle carrière professionnelle?
Je m'explique, un lectorat fidèle, un magazine reconnu dans la presse vidéo-ludique. Bref un canard qui semble à vrai dire marcher.
Bien sur c'est pas trop personnel comme question et j'aimerai surtout comprendre ce qui vous pousse à rythmer mon quotidien 2 fois par mois pour que j'adapte mon train-train à aller acheter le même magazine avec le besoin et l'envie de le lire.
Merci.

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'ai une question :
> Vous semblez être dévoué à se que vous entreprenez, quand vous êtiez plus jeune vous visiez à une telle carrière professionnelle?
> Je m'explique, un lectorat fidèle, un magazine reconnu dans la presse vidéo-ludique. Bref un canard qui semble à vrai dire marcher.
> Bien sur c'est pas trop personnel comme question et j'aimerai surtout comprendre ce qui vous pousse à rythmer mon quotidien 2 fois par mois pour que j'adapte mon train-train à aller acheter le même magazine avec le besoin et l'envie de le lire.
> Merci.


La coke, les putes et la nouvelle Porsche 911 de fonction.

----------


## ElGato

> la nouvelle Porsche 911 de fonction.


Y'en a qu'une seule pour toute la Rédac en fait.

Casque a récupéré le pot d'échappement, Gringo le coffre, Boulon le volant, Zoulou le pneu avant gauche...



D'ailleurs on recherche encore le propriétaire de la bagnole, la carcasse montée sur parpaings gêne sur le parking de la Rédac.

----------


## ducon

Une Porsche 911 ? C’est un complot ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Y'en a qu'une seule pour toute la Rédac en fait.
> 
> Casque a récupéré le pot d'échappement, Gringo le coffre, Boulon le volant, Zoulou le pneu avant gauche...
> 
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs on recherche encore le propriétaire de la bagnole, la carcasse montée sur parpaings gêne sur le parking de la Rédac.


Reste la coke et les putes.

----------


## johnclaude

> Reste la coke et les putes.


Et Half. :;):

----------


## mescalin

> -La visite de Prypiat et de Tchernobyl en press tour Stalker suivi d'un repas à la vodka qui aura fait vomir 75 % des journalistes français.


Ah ouais, la vodka à table ça surprends toujours, mais ça passe bien avec des zakouskis. Enfin bon, je suis desu, la profession est tombée bien bas.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> je suis desu.


Desu ?

----------


## mescalin

Toutafé, je suis desu desu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

S'quoi ce trip avec les séries pourries, dans la rubrique DOwnload ?

Gringo à un message mystique à faire passer, ou c'est juste qu'il n'a aucun goût télévisuelle ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Gringo est il fan de Alyson Hannigan ?

----------


## Threanor

> Gringo à un message mystique à faire passer, ou c'est juste qu'il n'a aucun goût télévisuelle ?


Il est en mission pour répondre la sainte parole mais vous n'êtes pas encore prêts.

----------


## El Gringo

> Il est en mission pour répondre la sainte parole mais vous n'êtes pas encore prêts.


C'est exact. En plus j'étais à la bourre, alors je me suis pas trop pris la tête.

----------


## Arseur

> C'est exact. En plus j'étais bourré, alors je me suis pas trop pris la tête.


Et t'as bien eu raison.

----------


## mescalin

Il est passé où le topic des aigris de la pub ?  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

Je pense que ce doit être une forme de mea culpa de la part de l'Hyper-Subjectif, mais je ne m'avancerai pas trop non plus...

----------


## Zouuu

pas de CPC à Orly Sud ?? (je suis pas aller voir les autres) C'EST UN SCANDALE !  ::(: 

jme suis fait chier comme un canard mort dans l'avion... moi qui espérait lire tranquillou billou le dernier caypaycay  ::(:   ::(:

----------


## Skouatteur



----------


## NitroG42

> http://blog.pharmalive.com/wp-conten...8/06/o_rly.jpg


Roissy...

----------


## le faucheur

C'est pour quand le test de l'extension de Sin of solar ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et Half.


Oui mais ça c'est la pute perso de Fisch.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pensez-vous possible que je joue un jour à un nouveau vrai _space opera_, avant de devenir un quincagénaire bedonnant (plus que 15 ans bordel) ? Elite 4 peut-il être qualifié de _vaporware_ ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

A 12 ans, t'as encore le temps.

----------


## t4nk

T'as déjà perdu, arrête de donner ton fric au à "La connasse des jeux". Remind the "piont 'n click".... :snifff:

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Pensez-vous possible que je joue un jour à un nouveau vrai _space opera_, avant de devenir un quincagénaire bedonnant (plus que 15 ans bordel) ? Elite 4 peut-il être qualifié de _vaporware_ ?


Il paraît qu'il sortira que sur Phantom  ::o:

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Bon, j'avais une petite question.
N'y voyez absolument aucune agressivité ou mauvaise intention, mais pour quelles raisons la part de rédactionnel dévolue à O.Boulon est si prédominante dans le magazine ?
Stakhanovisme de l'intéressé ou "improductivité" des autres rédacteurs?
Sérieusement c'est pas que j'accroche pas à l'humour où à l'écriture mais j'ai l'impression que 3/4 des tests sont pour lui, ceux des gros jeux notamment. On a du coup le point de vu que d'un seul rédacteur sur toute une catégorie de jeux (FPS entre autres).
Enfin bref, une raison à cela ?

----------


## Marty

NecroVision, c'était pas Omar Boulon si ?

----------


## Igloo

Il a pris la grosse tête, Boulon.

(J'ai jamais eu cette impression par contre mais je ne lis que les papiers de Threanor)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est le plus costaud de la rédac', normal.
Sinon faut pas oublier qu'il a testé des "trucs" genre Hulk ou Iron Man.

Et je suppose qu'ils ont chacun leurs préférences selon le genre de jeu. Gringo par exemple, a un humour de merde, ce qui le prédestine aux Point'n'click pas drôles  ::ninja:: 

L'avis d'une personne sur un jeu rentrant dans son genre de prédiléction est quand même plus intéressant que celui d'un novice.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, la situation est particulière en ce moment...
Threanor a chopé la toxoplasmose et on se partage la majorité du travail avec Gringo.

Comme il a déjà ses rubriques "à lui", genre News Online ou Download, je fais davantage de tests.
Par contre concernant les FPS, j'ai par exemple jamais testé un Call of Duty ou Necrovision, finalement j'écope des licences que je connais (FEAR) ou de celles que les autres ne veulent pas (Cryostasis)...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pourquoi ne pas refiler les jeux pourris à Toxic ?
Il est ès spécialiste master du genre.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Ok, merci pour la réponse.
Pour M. Cacao c'est vrai que "_L'avis d'une personne sur un jeu rentrant dans son genre de prédiléction est quand même plus intéressant que celui d'un novice._" mais bon moi je voyais aussi ma remarque dans le ton général des tests vu que c'est quand même une écriture particulière. Enfin j'en suis content hein si je voulais du test classique et impersonnel j'achèterais d'autres mags.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Pourquoi ne pas refiler les jeux pourris à Toxic ?
> Il est ès spécialiste master du genre.


Parce qu'il faut le payer le bâtard.
Et parce qu'il a un travail à côté.
Et parce qu'on est payé à la pige et que tout ce qu'il ne fait pas c'est du moins pour nous.
Et parce qu'il ressemble à un gros gringo hétérosexuel et que je ne peux supporter les ersatz de mon amant filiforme.

----------


## TheToune

> il ressemble à un gros gringo hétérosexuel


 ::mellow:: 
Tu peut nous faire un dessin pour qu'on comprenne mieux de quoi tu parle ?

----------


## Coin-Coin

> Et parce qu'on est payé à la pige et que tout ce qu'il ne fait pas c'est du moins pour nous.


C'est moi qui pige pas ou c'est toi qui parle pas bien la france ? Tu voulais pas dire l'inverse ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Et réciproquement, coco !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Tout ce qu'il fait c'est du plus pour nous".  ::ninja:: 
Bah donc ce pauvre Thréthré touche quasiment rien durant sa maladie ? Ou vous vous cotisez pour lui offrir des nouilles chinoises ?

----------


## El Gringo

> pour quelles raisons la part de rédactionnel dévolue à O.Boulon est si prédominante dans le magazine ?
> Stakhanovisme de l'intéressé ou "improductivité" des autres rédacteurs?
> Sérieusement c'est pas que j'accroche pas à l'humour où à l'écriture mais j'ai l'impression que 3/4 des tests sont pour lui, ceux des gros jeux notamment. On a du coup le point de vu que d'un seul rédacteur sur toute une catégorie de jeux (FPS entre autres).
> Enfin bref, une raison à cela ?


Parce que tout le monde n'a pas les facilités d'écriture de Boulon, moi par exemple je travaille déjà beaucoup trop à mon humble avis. Et puis personne n'imagine le temps qu'il faut pour boucler Download : trouver plein de logiciels, les tester sommairement, trouver des démos ou mods pas trop pourraves, c'est qu'il y a du rejet en plus...  :Emo:   ::cry::   :Emo: 
Et comme le disait Boulon, Threanor est malade et ça ne l'aide pas trop.




> Tu peut nous faire un dessin pour qu'on comprenne mieux de quoi tu parle ?


Moi, moi, moi ! Mais pas tout de suite j'ai pas le temps...

----------


## Acid6Triq

Hello,

Petite suggestion,

Au début des tests ne pourriez-vous pas indiquer le nom du testeur ?
Genre en même temps que les infos éditeur,développeur etc....

Car avant la lecture c'est un peu chiant d'aller à la fin de l'article voir qui a rédiger celui-ci.

D'ailleurs pendant un moment il me sembait que c'était indiqué.

Avant de lire un article, j'apprécie vraiment de savoir qui l'a écrit, je pourrais ainsi optimiser la lecture.
(Tant que différent de Boulon, je passe  :^_^: )

PS: Je sais, c'est un détail insignifiant, mais ca serait top !

Acid6Triq

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Salut, 

Vous envisagez de faire un espèce de "on y joue encore" sur UT 3 avec la sortie du titan pack?
Peut être qu'il relance un peu l'intérêt du jeu...

Merci.

----------


## El Gringo

> Hello,
> 
> Petite suggestion,
> 
> Au début des tests ne pourriez-vous pas indiquer le nom du testeur ?
> Genre en même temps que les infos éditeur,développeur etc....
> 
> Car avant la lecture c'est un peu chiant d'aller à la fin de l'article voir qui a rédiger celui-ci.
> 
> ...


Moi je trouve ça très intelligent, on va y réfléchir très sérieusement promis.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

RAhh nan, c'est toujours un plaisir, lors des premiers paragraphes de deviner qui a écrit l'article.
Bon ok, Boulon c'est grillé au premier "tout bêtement" écrit, mais les autres c'est parfois du challenge.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Et puis personne n'imagine le temps qu'il faut pour boucler Download : trouver plein de logiciels, les tester sommairement, trouver des démos ou mods pas trop pourraves, c'est qu'il y a du rejet en plus...


Effectivement, personne imagine, d'ailleurs je me demande si quelqu'un va te croire  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est surtout le visionnage de Plus Belle la Life qui lui prend du temps.  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Effectivement, personne imagine, d'ailleurs je me demande si quelqu'un va te croire


Ben déjà au boulot personne me crois alors je ne vous l'exigerai jamais...




> C'est surtout le visionnage de Plus Belle la Life qui lui prend du temps.


Bah, un ou deux épisodes à 5 ou 6h du mat sur la 4 avant de se coucher, ça va quoi...  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

En fait le "tout bêtement", c'est juste dans les magazines spéciaux qu'on t'envoie parce qu'on te trouve très bête.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Bah, un ou deux épisodes à 5 ou 6h du mat sur la 4 avant de se coucher, ça va quoi...


 ::o:  ::o:  Tu regardes les anciennes saisons en plus !!

----------


## El Gringo

> Tu regardes les anciennes saisons en plus !!


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=146

----------


## Anonyme871

Sinon j'ai une question : 
- A partir de combien de jours de glande sur le net à rien foutre vous vous rendez compte que c'est bientôt le bouclage et que y'a rien de fait ?

----------


## O.Boulon

5 jours du bouclage, systématiquement.

----------


## Anonyme871

Bon ça va, il vous reste un peu de marge alors  :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Bon ok, Boulon c'est grillé au premier "tout bêtement" écrit, mais les autres c'est parfois du challenge.


 Ah toi aussi t'as grillé cette expression qui revient souvent ?
C'est surtout flagrant dans les tests où on sent qu'ils sont écrits à quelques heures voire minutes de la date butoire.
Je pense notamment au test de DoWII, sur la fin.

D'ailleurs question, surtout pour Omar : même si je sais que tes tests sont déjà tout écrit dans ta caboche quand tu te lances fièrement dans sa rédaction via ton eeePC à la lettre manquante, est-ce que tu regrettes parfois de les écrire à "l'arrache" sous la pression du temps ?
C'est ton style de tout taper comme ça ou alors c'est parce que tu fais jamais gaffe et que tu préférerais prendre ton temps et être sûr de ne rien zapper ou d'envoyer des lyrics encore plus belles ?

Merci.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=146


Ouais mais bon quand tu compares à maintenant : un mort par épisode (ou presque), des rackets, des viols, des adultères, des enlèvements, des héros qu'on croyait morts et qui reviennent...  :B):  maintenant quand je rate 2 episodes je suis à la ramasse, la moitié des persos a changé.
Bon c'est vrai qu'il manque le charme suranné des comédiens qui débutent, mais quand même, quelle qualité  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Je déteste tout écrire au dernier moment. Du fond du coeur.

Ca appauvrit le style, ça pousse à réduire les blagues à des gimmicks, ça épuise... Mais depuis trois mois, on s'est pris un paquet de coups du sort nous obligeant à prendre sur nous.

Les jeux arrivent toujours au dernier moment, les versions bugguent, Threanor voit ses capacités de travail réduites...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Threanor voit ses capacités de travail réduites...


Virez le. La crise.... tout ça....  ::rolleyes:: 

edit : n'empêche, plus vous parlez de votre boulot et moins ça donne envie. Enfin pour ma part.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je déteste tout écrire au dernier moment. Du fond du coeur.
> 
> Ca appauvrit le style, ça pousse à réduire les blagues à des gimmicks, ça épuise... Mais depuis trois mois, on s'est pris un paquet de coups du sort nous obligeant à prendre sur nous.
> 
> Les jeux arrivent toujours au dernier moment, les versions bugguent, Threanor voit ses capacités de travail réduites...


 Demandez de l'aide à la communauté, je suis sur que y a pleins de bénévoles en herbe parmi les innombrables fanboys que nous sommes tous.
Si, tous.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, et c'est pire quand tu réalises que nous avons les plus agréables de toute la profession... Parce qu'on est libre d'écrire ce qu'on veut, quand on le veut.
Et concernant le bénévolat, c'est bien, mais il faut aussi réaliser que les gens ne paient pas pour un magazine qu'ils ont écrit eux même.

----------


## Guest

> Demandez de l'aide à la communauté, je suis sur que y a pleins de bénévoles en herbe parmi les innombrables fanboys que nous sommes tous.
> Si, tous.


J'ai déjà fait le service, c'est qui le prochain ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je déteste tout écrire au dernier moment. Du fond du coeur.


D'un autre côté, vous vous en sortez plutôt bien. En tout cas  je n'ai pas l'impression que la qualité rédactionnelle a baissé. Si c'est réellement fait à l'arrache, chapeau.
Sinon vous n'avez qu'a coller plus de pubs, ça diminuera la charge de travail, tout bêtement  ::ninja::

----------


## Coin-Coin

> mais il faut aussi réaliser que les gens ne paient pas pour un magazine qu'ils ont écrit eux même.


Hein ? La rédaction paie pas ses exemplaires ? Je parie que vous êtes même pas abonnés ! Honte sur vous !!

----------


## alx

Je crois que Casque avait dit sur ce forum qu'il était abonné.

----------


## cailloux

Où est passé Tink notre chère (Je dis ça à cause de ses escarpins hors de prix) castratrice ?

----------


## El Gringo

Elle a changé de pseudo en abandonnant la modération, elle s'appelle désormais Lapinzosky.

----------


## NitroG42

> Elle a changé de pseudo en abandonnant la modération, elle s'appelle désormais Lapinzosky.


Je savais bien qu'elle était folle.
J'étais amoureux.

----------


## Threanor

> Bah donc ce pauvre Thréthré touche quasiment rien durant sa maladie ? Ou vous vous cotisez pour lui offrir des nouilles chinoises ?


Heureusement on a encore en France une chose pratique qu'on appelle Congés Maladie et qui me permet de survivre sans m'obliger à vendre mon corps.

----------


## Kamikaze

Sus aux protozoaires §

Leave Threanor alone  ::cry::

----------


## El Gringo

> Heureusement on a encore en France une chose pratique qu'on appelle Congés Maladie et qui me permet de survivre sans m'obliger à vendre mon corps.


Oublie pas que si tu veux arrondir tes fins de mois, je suis toujours là. :Bave:

----------


## Threanor

Oh je sais bien mon bon, ne t'inquiètes pas je ne t'ai pas oublié.

----------


## Brocoli Man

::o:   ::o:  A CPC ils font du sayske au lieu de travailler  ::o:

----------


## Jolaventur

> A CPC ils font du sayske au lieu de travailler


Non seulent Gringo  et encore c'est quand il a pas trop bu.

----------


## Sylvine

Vous avez des nouvelles sur APB, le mmo GTAesque?
Ça fait un petit moment qu'on en entend plus parler, ça m'inquiète.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Il a été annulé je crois.

----------


## Sylvine

> Il a été annulé je crois.


 Tu bluffe Martoni!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> A CPC ils font du sayske au lieu de travailler


Parce que le seske c'est pas un travail ?  ::blink::

----------


## Brocoli Man

Peut etre que pour gringo si, mais c'est pas une raison

----------


## TheToune

> Heureusement on a encore en France une chose pratique qu'on appelle Congés Maladie et qui me permet de survivre sans m'obliger à vendre mon corps.


Je te l'achète 10 € si tu veut ...  ::):

----------


## le faucheur

Heu..... Il est devenu quoi le topic des privates jokes ?

Edit : J'ai de la merde dans les yeux, le titre est juste modifié.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Question. Pourquoi les posters de Couly sont-ils toujours coloriés au Crayola ? C'est un choix stylistique ou/et technique mais ça claquerait pas mal avec de beaux aplats de couleur ... enfin bon c'est lui l'artiste ...

----------


## dalgwen

De quel oeil le sieur couly voit-il le fait qu'on utilise ses magnifiques dessins comme avatar?
Vu que c'est moyennement légal, c'est un genre d'accord tacite, ou peut être même en est-il fier, ou encore ça l'énerve?
Et la rédaction? (parce que je suppose que les dessins appartiennent à canard pc après coup)
Bref, en dehors du manque total d'originalité avataresque, a-t-on votre bénédiction?

Bises à couly.

----------


## Athmos

> De quel oeil le sieur couly voit-il le fait qu'on utilise ses magnifiques dessins comme avatar?[...]


Usuellement avec les deux à la fois, mais d'après le consensus usuel, s'il y en a un de favorisé, c'est le gauche.

----------


## Largeman

Pensez vous vraiment avoir le public/les lecteurs que vous méritez ?

----------


## Guest

> Question. Pourquoi les posters de Couly sont-ils toujours coloriés au Crayola ? C'est un choix stylistique ou/et technique mais ça claquerait pas mal avec de beaux aplats de couleur ... enfin bon c'est lui l'artiste ...


Naturel > numérique  :Cigare:

----------


## fouizlala

Bon je profite de mes dernières heures avant mon ban par Gringo pour poser plein de questions auxquelles j'ai d'avances la certitude que vous ne répondrez pas, enfin sauf si vous voulez bien sur... ::O: 

N'alors...

Pourquoi que Boulon il a une moustarbe (un mix de moustache et barbe) ?
Question subsidiaire : ça emballe des meufs ?

Pourquoi Gringo a un problème avec tout ce qui se rattache au sexe dans les jeux vidéos alors que la violence et le sexe concernent les mêmes zones du cerveau chez presque tous les humains ? (Sauf chez les roux et les anglais)

Pourquoi Grand Maitre B veut absolument nous faire prendre des pilules rouges ou bleues ! Si ça continu j'appelle les flics !

Pourquoi Casque noir a choisi le côté obscure de la force ? Et non tu n'es pas mon père, déjà je m'appelle pas Luc alors...

Pourquoi Canard Wii s'appelle Canard PC ? Ok j'arrête. (3 points c'est vite partis  ::|: )

Ackboo sait-il qu'on est en 2009 sur la planète terre et que la matrice c'est pour du beurre ? 

Pourquoi les DRM finalement c'est pas si mal ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Pourquoi une photo de mes chiottes avec un peui de sauce tomate dessus c'est gore et que ça me vaut 6pts de supprimés ?

Pourquoi ce système de points à la con alors que j'ai pas le permis ?

Pourquoi The Witcher à eut un gros 7 plutôt qu'un petit 8 ?

Pourquoi 1$=1€ ?

Pourquoi je sens que mon post va être affilié à du flood plutôt qu'à de la curiosité ?

Pourquoi le responsable du "agraffes ton K" de la page du mag pour s'abonner n'a pas été dénoncé aux autorités ?

Pourquoi Fallout3 est pourri alors que vous les aviez prévenus durant la preview ?

Pourquoi FableII ne sort toujours pas sur PC ?

----------


## spongebong

Pourquoi as tu autant de temps libre ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Certaines de ces questions sont perspicaces  :tired: .






Non attends je m'étais endormie  ::zzz:: .

----------


## fouizlala

> Pourquoi as tu autant de temps libre ?


Pourquoi penses tu que j'en ai autant que tu as l'air de le croire...
Pourquoi penses tu en avoir moins ?
Pourquoi te trouves tu des excuses si "UMP" au fait que tu n'exploite pas ta même durée de temps libre que moi (enfin sauf si t'es à temps partiel ou au chômage, auquel cas pardon et je suis avec toi, t'inquiètes ça va péter, et je suis sérieux même si ça en fait marrer certains) à ne pas leur poser des questions aussi débiles que les miennes ?


Sinon pour l'autre endormi, je ne m'attendais à aucun soutient. Mais je me suis quand même bien fendu la tronche à les écrire.

PS: qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme lèches-cul sur ce forum. Je comprends mieux pourquoi j'ai perdu 9 pts comme ça directe. En fait c'est juste le temps que vous vous adaptiez à un peu de répondant. Et oui je m'y crois pour ceux qui comptaient faire encore dans la lèche. D'ailleurs étant un habitué de JV.com (je vous rassure je suis haïs encore plus qu'ici là-bas) je pensais en venant plus souvent ici me confronter à des débats de fond avec des gens cultivés et lettrés. Je finis par me dire que je devrais peut-être arrêter de m'y croire et les jeux vidéo aussi, déjà pour vous soulager de ma présence et puis pour lire un peu plus, aller au cinoche plus souvent. Et puis pratiquer un peu plus les blog littéraires histoire d'échapper aux photos d'équipe de devs avec légende fallatieuse...

----------


## Pelomar

Bon je vais faire caca.

----------


## George Sable

> D'ailleurs étant un habitué de JV.com (je vous rassure je suis haïs encore plus qu'ici là-bas) je pensais en venant plus souvent ici me confronter à des débats de fond avec des gens cultivés et lettrés. Je finis par me dire que je devrais peut-être arrêter de m'y croire et les jeux vidéo aussi, déjà pour vous soulager de ma présence et puis pour lire un peu plus, aller au cinoche plus souvent. Et puis pratiquer un peu plus les blog littéraires histoire d'échapper aux photos d'équipe de devs avec légende fallatieuse...


Bite.

---------- Post added at 06h09 ---------- Previous post was at 06h06 ----------

zOMG, réponse simultanée à 5 du mat!!!!!!11eleven11!

----------


## spongebong

Jamais un forum n'a eu autant de lèche culs aussi mérités

---------- Post added at 06h24 ---------- Previous post was at 06h20 ----------




> Pourquoi te trouves tu des excuses si "UMP"


Putain merde j'ai bien lolé sur ce coup là.

----------


## Anonyme871

J'ai un vrai question, la seule à laquelle vous devez répondre (les autres étant de la merde) : 

- Canard PC a-t-il déjà était sur le point de disparaitre ? Je veux dire, y'a t-il eu à un moment à se poser la question de savoir si oui ou non le prochain numéro sortirai ? (me dites pas "oui, toutes les deux semaines").

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, toutes les deux semaines.

----------


## ducon

Plus que trente minutes ?

----------


## Frypolar

> _Pourquoi ?_

----------


## NitroG42

C'est bien Threanor qui est fan de Transmetropolitan ?
Il avait bien fait un papier culture dessus nan ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Tous les gens biens sont fans de Spider Jerusalem.
Tu n'as donc pas le droit d'aimer.

----------


## NitroG42

> Tous les gens biens sont fans de Spider Jerusalem.
> Tu n'as donc pas le droit d'aimer.


Dommage, j'aime déjà c'est trop tard.
Et le train de tes injures roule sur le rail de mon indifférence.

----------


## Theor

La rédaction va nous pondre un papier sur GTA Chinatown Wars ? Vous y avez touché ou pas ?

----------


## NitroG42

> La rédaction va nous pondre un papier sur GTA Chinatown Wars ? Vous y avez touché ou pas ?


Quoi, encore un jeu console dans un magazine pc ? C'est SCANDALEUX !
:relanceledébat:

----------


## Theor

> Quoi, encore un jeu console dans un magazine pc ? C'est SCANDALEUX !
> :relanceledébat:


Bah pour jouer du RER jusque chez toi quoi, ça peut être utile.

----------


## NitroG42

> Bah pour jouer du RER jusque chez toi quoi, ça peut être utile.


Nan mais moi je suis pour, j'imite juste ceux qui râlent, avec leurs arguments souvent très originaux.

----------


## Voldain

> Bah pour jouer du RER jusque chez toi quoi, ça peut être utile.

----------


## El Gringo

> ...


Nan mais toi t'aurais vraiment dû lire la charte et observer l'ambiance du forum avant de débarquer avec tes gros sabots. Si je t''ai foutu 6 points pour ta photo de vomi sur des chiottes c'est parce que c'était dégueulasse, qu'on ne laisse pas le gore impuni sur le forum et que si Boulon était passé avant moi, t'aurais déjà pu tester le ban pour quelques semaines voire quelques mois. Evite le troll perpétuel, le HS total ou le flood et tu récupéreras vite tes points perdus. En attendant arrête de traiter tous les lecteurs de suce-boule, il existe des gens sufisamment nuancés pour nous défendre sur certains points et nous en repprocher d'autres. Si tu ne respectes pas un minimum de règles et ton entourage, on sera moins laxistes que jv.com.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Nan mais moi je suis pour, j'imite juste ceux qui râlent, avec leurs arguments souvent très originaux.


Oui c'est vrai que toi, niveau argumentation tu te poses là "Non mais c'est bon quoi, si vous êtes pas contents vous la fermez" :voixdekevin:   :;):

----------


## NitroG42

> Oui c'est vrai que toi, niveau argumentation tu te poses là "Non mais c'est bon quoi, si vous êtes pas contents vous la fermez" :voixdekevin:


Nan, "Si vous êtes pas contents, vous arrêtez de polluer les threads à chaque numéro en disant la même chose, vous faites un topic commun pour dire "on aime pas la console" et vous arrêtez de faire chier".

Moi aussi je peux inventer des propos d'ailleurs.

:voixdedarkvador:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> 


Mais... mais... mais c'est génial !

 ::wub::

----------


## Tien 12

Les Wriggles. Oui, c'est bien, mais ils ne sont plus que trois... dommage...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> En attendant arrête de traiter tous les lecteurs de suce-boule, il existe des gens sufisamment nuancés pour nous défendre sur certains points et nous en repprocher d'autres.


Feuque, va falloir que je crée une polémique au prochain numéro, sinon je vais garder une vilaine étiquette moi.

----------


## b0b0

Un test de wallace et gromit prochainement ?  :Bave: 


Le genre de jeux qui peut me faire bander  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

b0b0 suxxx ?  :tired: 

POurquoi y'a autant de polémiques sur le forum en ce moment ? C'est le printemps ?

----------


## Septa

> Un test de wallace et gromit prochainement ? 
> 
> 
> Le genre de jeux qui peut me faire bander


Bha heu... 
Gringo il teste tout les jeux Telltale nan ?

----------


## b0b0

> Bha heu... 
> Gringo il teste tout les jeux Telltale nan ?


 :tired: Justement.

----------


## Voldain

> Bha heu... 
> Gringo il teste tout les jeux Telltale nan ?



Après le sandale de the witcher  :tired:

----------


## b0b0

Est ce vrai que casque noir il est mi-homme mi-rouf ?

----------


## Guest

> Est ce vrai que casque noir il est mi-homme mi-rouf ?


Ouais, il sort les fiches de paye de son chapeau.

----------


## jedicoco

Salut à tous,
Voila mon problème, dans un numéro de CanardPC (je me souviens plus lequel) il y avait un article qui parlait d'un site web (je me souviens plus lequel :^_^: ) qui permettait de relier son ordi à un serveur, et on pouvais jouer à des jeux. En fait le jeu se joue sur les ordinateurs du serveurs, et on a les infos à l'écran, bref, ça à l'air bizarre, je me demande si c'était pas un canular sinon si quelqu'un peut me dire l'adresse du site, ce serai sympa. ::):

----------


## El Gringo

Je vois pas de quoi tu parles désolé. Stream my games peut-être, mais c'est pas vraiment ça...

----------


## Toxic

C'est qui le fan de licornes à la rédac ? J'ai trouvé un jeu d'équitation sur licornes qui a l'air magnifique.

----------


## b0b0

> C'est qui le fan de licornes à la rédac ? J'ai trouvé un jeu d'équitation sur licornes qui a l'air magnifique.


 ::o: Fais péter !

----------


## Toxic

> Fais péter !


T'inquiète, j'achète et je teste, mais je voudrais savoir à qui dédier le test !

----------


## b0b0

> T'inquiète, j'achète et je teste, mais je voudrais savoir à qui dédier le test !


Bah c'est pas raphi qu'a une licorne sur la fesse gauche ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bella sara ?
J'en ai accroché plein dans le bureau.

----------


## Toxic

Oui j'ai vu, c'était beau et émouvant... C'est toi alors ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Gringo et moi on va dire.
C'est très excitant une licorne.

----------


## El Gringo

> Gringo et moi on va dire.
> C'est très excitant une licorne.


Threanor aussi, il adore les licornes et Robocop.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Je croyais que Threanor aussi était très excitant.

----------


## NitroG42

> Je croyais que Threanor aussi était très excitant.


C'est par ce que Threanor est une licorne.

----------


## b0b0

J'ai eu une licorne elle est morte , mon chien l'a mangeay et après on m'a emmené voir le médecin.

----------


## Threanor

Ouais

----------


## b0b0

Haha ça déchire  ::o: 

 :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh putain, c'est vrai.
C'est tellement transcendant que ma cervelle avait pas assez d'awesomeness pour s'en rappeller.

Je me sens niais.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Est ce qu'on peut espérer un test sur 7 pages de *OneChanbara : Bikini Samurai Squad* par Gringo un de ces 4 ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca semble très...intellectuelle...

----------


## Pelomar

> Est ce qu'on peut espérer un test sur 7 pages de *OneChanbara : Bikini Samurai Squad* par Gringo un de ces 4 ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bf985a4...f-580dfff4883c


Seulement si l'heroine a moins de 8 ans.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Seulement si l'heroine a moins de 8 ans.


Bof, juge par toi-même...
Wow, à côté, X-Blades à l'air d'être un jeu sponsorisé par familles de France...

----------


## mescalin

Boarf, ya pire. Genre les jeux hentai 3D, mais au moins eux ne s'embarrassent pas de prétextes.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Pas  certain que ce lien était indispensable, Mesca (même s'il a eu le mérite de me rappeler l'existence de Custer's Revenge)  ::P:

----------


## mescalin

Ouep, j'ai édité  :Emo:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ouep, j'ai édité


Hahaha.
Bon, au moins, de fil en aiguille, tu m'as permis de découvrir ça:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_97
"The game is set around the transfer of the sovereignty of Hong Kong in 1997. It is said that, at the time, people from the Chinese Mainland started immigrating to Hong Kong and generally increasing the crime rate. As a countermeasure, Chin (Jackie Chan), a relative of Bruce Lee, was hired by the Hong Kong government (represented by Chris Patten) to wipe out all 1.2 billion people of China. But meanwhile in China, research was under way to bring the dead "Tong Shau Ping" (Deng Xiaoping) back to life as an ultimate weapon."

----------


## Igloo

La question a peut-être déjà été abordée mais qu'importe.

J'aimerais savoir comment se déroulait l'échange des jeux testés, qui fait le premier pas pour avoir tel ou tel jeu ?

----------


## El Gringo

En général moi je fais pas trop d'histoires parce que je préfère être tranquille et bosser moins, sinon c'est la combinaison d'un tas de facteurs qui vont de l'expérience sur le jeu ou la licence à la motivation en passant par l'intimidation et les compromis.

----------


## Igloo

> En général *moi* je fais pas trop d'histoires parce que je préfère être tranquille et bosser moins, sinon c'est la combinaison d'un tas de facteurs qui vont de l'expérience sur le jeu ou la licence à la motivation en passant par l'intimidation et les compromis.


Intéressant, il y a déjà eu un vrai conflit sur certains jeux ?  :tired: 

: potin:

Par contre ça m'amène à autre chose, quid de l'obtention des jeux ? Vous faites le point sur les tests que vous voulez et démarchez les éditeurs ?

----------


## El Gringo

Pas de vrai conflit de mémoire, on est idiots mais on n'est pas des bêtes. Sinon les jeux normalement on nous les envoie, comme pour tout magazine de jeux vidéo, sinon c'est qu'ils ont un truc à cacher. Si vous trouvez ça gonflé, imaginez la quantité de produits envoyés par les éditeurs aux grands magazines généralistes pour espérer avoir une news ou un quart de page de "test"...

----------


## half

> Pas de vrai conflit de mémoire, on est idiots mais on n'est pas des bêtes. Sinon les jeux normalement on nous les envoie, comme pour tout magazine de jeux vidéo, sinon c'est qu'ils ont un truc à cacher. Si vous trouvez ça gonflé, imaginez la quantité de produits envoyés par les éditeurs aux grands magazines généralistes pour espérer avoir une news ou un quart de page de "test"...


C'est l'heure de dormir hého t'as un bouclage demain.

----------


## El Gringo

Dis ça à Casque et monsieur chat, eux ils vont devoir assurer demain.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Si c'est bouclage aujourd'hui, je suppose que Threanor ne sera pas à la rédac ?  ::):

----------


## fouizlala

> Sinon les jeux normalement on nous les envoie, comme pour tout magazine de jeux vidéo, sinon c'est qu'ils ont un truc à cacher.


Rétrospectivement, vous pourriez affirmer maintenant que Bethesda nous cachait quelque chose en ne vous envoyant pas Fallout 3 ?
 ::siffle::

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Rétrospectivement, vous pourriez affirmer maintenant que Bethesda nous cachait quelque chose en ne vous envoyant pas Fallout 3 ?


Non, pour eux, c'était censé être une mesure punitive.
Hahaha j'en ris encore.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Dans son test de Street Fighter 4 Gringo nous dit qu'il trouve le joystick un peu trop sensible. De quel stick parle t'il ?

----------


## El Gringo

Du pad.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

ah...ok.
Bon maintenant le pad xbox c'est pas l'idéal pour ce genre de jeu c'est sûr.

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais si tu jeux joues pas en pgm ça va. Moi je joue contre boulon à la rédac et c'est plus que suffisant, j'ai presque envie de payer un vrai stick pour avoir un challenge raisonnable.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouh le menteur.
Beluga luisant de chez Emmaüs !

----------


## Igloo

> Sinon les jeux normalement on nous les envoie, comme pour tout magazine de jeux vidéo, sinon c'est qu'ils ont un truc à cacher. Si vous trouvez ça gonflé, imaginez la quantité de produits envoyés par les éditeurs aux grands magazines généralistes pour espérer avoir une news ou un quart de page de "test"...


Ça me ferait de la peine de recevoir de la merde en partant du principe qu'ils veulent juste qu'on en parle...

Et sans vouloir relancer une pseudo polémique, au sujet d'X-Blades, vous y croyiez vraiment ? c'était pour les pendre ? ou bien faute d'autre chose ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=34172

De rien.

----------


## Igloo

Mais encore ?

J'ai pas envie de débattre sur l'indignation de Gringo hein.

----------


## Sylvine

Est-ce que Gringo et Boulon regrettent d'avoir fait les tests de X-Blade et de Madworld au vu des polemiques soulevées?
Est-ce que au final ça vaudrait pas mieux de tester que des add-ons pour les Sims et des jeux de Sudoku?

----------


## El Gringo

Non, il y a peu de chances et non.

----------


## Crealkiller

si ce matin a 5h "le bouclage est pour demain" ça veux dire que ce soir là, le mag est pret alors?

Pourtant il ne sortira pas avant une semaine, samedi 28 ou lundi 30/mardi31 je me trompe?

Bon j'imagine qu'apres ya le temps d'impression toussa, mais vous en attendant, vous vous touchez la nouille??

 Vous profitez d'enfin un peu de repos pour réellement jouer au jeux testé (parceque j'imagine que jouer pour preparer un article est loin d'être la même que pour le plaisir  :;):  )?

Ou au contraire vous attaquer directe une nouvelle série de jeux que des éditeur viennent de vous envoyer pour commencer a préparer le prochain canard PC?

Sinon vous dormez quand?? car a 5h pas couché, ensuite la journée de boulot et le soir sur les forum, moi j'arrive pas a suivre votre rythme! (cela dit j'apprécie bcp de voir "réellement" les journalistes de mon magasine parler avec leur lecteur, bcp de mag on leur site mais peu de journaliste du dit journal passent sur leur propre forum...)

----------


## El Gringo

Y'a pas que l'impression et la livraison, y'a les distributeurs qui nous font perdre quelques jours. On pourrait réduire la marge si on avait plus de thunes mais là, c'est loin d'être d'actualité. Sinon après le bouclage on récupère, on joue et on profite un peu de la vraie vie, c'est sympa aussi. 
PS : Mais on attends pas que le mag soit sorti pour passer au suivant, sinon on ça serait tendu. Sauf Boulon qui hurle à la redac pendant une semaine et demi avant de faire tout son travail en hurlant pendant les cinq jours qui restent.

----------


## Crealkiller

je vois, Boulon est donc du genre "tranquile c'est bon je ferai ça demain, j'ai le temps" ^^

J'étais pareil pour mes études, c'est pas forcément mauvais comme méthode de travail, on travail bien dans l'urgence souvent xD

----------


## Say hello

Procrastinateur hein...  :tired: 
ça va il s'en sort bien on a pas trop souvent d'erratum.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Vu ce que ça donne, j'aime bien la procrastination de Mr Boulon  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est plus complexe que ça.
Des fois, je fais des trucs en avance.
Mais en ce moment, c'est dur.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> C'est plus complexe que ça !!!
> 
> Des fois, je fais des trucs en avance !!!
> 
> 
> Mais en ce moment, c'est dur !!! .


Fixed.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Quand vous avez un avis tranché sur un jeu auquel vous avez tous joué et n'êtes pas d'accord entre vous, celui qui fait le test a priorité pour dire ce qu'il veut ou se modère ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je crois pas que ça soit déjà arrivé.

----------


## leroliste

> Je crois pas que ça soit déjà arrivé.


The witcher?  ::ninja:: 

(oui, ok, mais je l'avais jamais faite moi euh!)

Edit: (et pis faut PAS tendre des perches comme ça, d'abord!)

----------


## Crealkiller

Au faite, on vois surtout les même sur le forum, ou du moins dans les parties que je vais voir, "Ackboo", c'est un testeur également non? il passe jamais?

sinon le code couleur du fofo c'est quoi? bleu les journalistes de la redac, mais vert? rouge? de simple admin?  de simple forumeur passé "admin" de par leur presence?

----------


## ToasT

> Au faite, on vois surtout les même sur le forum, ou du moins dans les parties que je vais voir, "Ackboo", c'est un testeur également non? il passe jamais?
> 
> sinon le code couleur du fofo c'est quoi? bleu les journalistes de la redac, mais vert? rouge? de simple admin?  de simple forumeur passé "admin" de par leur presence?


Rouge, c'est les mecs qui s'occupent du site.
Vert, c'est ceux qui s'occupent de la communauté.
Orange, c'est modo simple, et bleu foncé, c'est super modo.

----------


## NitroG42

B0b0, le rose lui allait bien.

----------


## Voldain

> B0b0, le rose lui allait bien.



Trop connoté stade français... Hélas...

----------


## Pelomar

> Au faite, on vois surtout les même sur le forum, ou du moins dans les parties que je vais voir, "Ackboo", c'est un testeur également non? il passe jamais?
> 
> sinon le code couleur du fofo c'est quoi? bleu les journalistes de la redac, mais vert? rouge? de simple admin?  de simple forumeur passé "admin" de par leur presence?


Vert c'est la police politique du forum  :Cigare:

----------


## George Sable

:Cigare:  :ripou:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je crois pas que ça soit déjà arrivé.


Je ne me souviens plus, quel était le jeu commenté colonne par colonne par tout le monde (y compris Sonia si ma mémoire est bonne) ?

Je ne me souviens plus, non plus, hélas, si les avis divergeaient en fait.

Donc je poste un peu sur du flou.

----------


## Voldain

> Je ne me souviens plus, quel était le jeu commenté colonne par colonne par tout le monde (y compris Sonia si ma mémoire est bonne) ?
> 
> Je ne me souviens plus, non plus, hélas, si les avis divergeaient en fait.
> 
> Donc je poste un peu sur du flou.


C'était pas Left 4 Dead?

----------


## Anonyme871

> C'était pas Left 4 Dead?


Oui, et Sonia annoncait sa démission, plus ou moins. 
C'était pas un vrai test mais plutôt des "tranches de vie", CPC fait du Klapisch  ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Test amusant d'ailleurs  ::lol:: 
Surtout la partie "Half" et "Boulon".

----------


## Boitameuh

Vous allez remettre les noms des #1 killers sur la page des serveurs TF2 que je puisse impressionner mes potes ?

Vous pensez que ça va impressionner les gonzesses aussi ?

----------


## Guest

> Vous allez remettre les noms des #1 killers sur la page des serveurs TF2 que je puisse impressionner mes potes ?
> 
> Vous pensez que ça va impressionner les gonzesses aussi ?


Le seul truc que ça risque d'impressionner, c'est le papier.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:clapclap:

----------


## LtBlight

Petite question : est-il prévu dans les prochains jours / mois / années / décennies (rayez les mentions inutiles) qu'il y'ait de nouvelles reliures? Car mes 3 reliures sont pleines et les CPC s'entassent et s'entassent...merci d'avance !

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas avant une bonne année.

----------


## LtBlight

Ok, merci Boulon !

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Quand vous avez un avis tranché sur un jeu auquel vous avez tous joué et n'êtes pas d'accord entre vous, celui qui fait le test a priorité pour dire ce qu'il veut ou se modère ?


Ce serait pas mal des doubles notes, un peu comme Télérama :grosmot: quand ils arrivent pas à se départager au sein de la rédaction, mais d'une ça nous ferait des lecteurs désorientés, et de deux ça nous ferait encore des topics de 18 pages de polémiques à deux balles ...
Mais sinon ce serait pas mal ... :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ce serait pas mal des doubles notes, un peu comme Télérama :grosmot: quand ils arrivent pas à se départager au sein de la rédaction, mais d'une ça nous ferait des lecteurs désorientés, et de deux ça nous ferait encore des topics de 18 pages de polémiques à deux balles ...
> Mais sinon ce serait pas mal ...


Bah, le truc, c'est qu'on est très très très souvent du même avis.
C'est super rare qu'on soit pas d'accord.

----------


## Boitameuh

> un peu comme Télérama


 ::sad::

----------


## Guest

J'aime pas les notes, donc en rajouter une en plus ça me rendrait très triste.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> J'aime pas les notes, donc en rajouter une en plus ça me rendrait très triste.


Echec scolaire ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Non, musicien raté  :B):

----------


## Guest

> Echec scolaire ?


Non.



> Non, musicien raté


Un peu plus  :B): 




Sinon c'est juste que j'aime pas ça, c'est trop définitif, ça peut casser tout le ressenti qu'on s'est fait en lisant le test, enfin bon bouh caca.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Alors tu noircis toutes les notes au marqueur avant de lire les tests ?

----------


## Velgos

Je suis assez d'accord, ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens en fin de compte. Le petit pavé qui résume est très utile, mais la note...

----------


## Guest62019

A la rigueur une notation comme à l'époque dans Joystick, si je me souviens bien c'était :
graphisme/gameplay/intérêt.

----------


## Anonyme871

Je vote pour remplacer les notes par des fleurs.  :;):  :Ipi:

----------


## Sk-flown

Non on enlève pas la note.

Enlever la note genre pour pas segmenter ou je sais pas quoi d'autres comme conneries.

C'est juste l'excuse des vendues et des couilles molles.

(Putain je dénonce sévère aujourd'hui)

 ::sad::

----------


## Guest62019

Sk-Flown a du sable dans son vagin je dirais  ::ninja::

----------


## Brocoli Man

Sk Flown cay un vrai godemiché !!

----------


## getcha

En tant de crise la note à le mérite de montrer aux gens des choses tangibles, stables auxquelles ils peuvent s'accrocher en toutes circonstances. Un point de repère numérique dans un monde parti à veau l'eau.

----------


## Sk-flown

> En tant de crise la note à le mérite de montrer aux gens des choses tangibles, stables auxquelles ils peuvent s'accrocher en toutes circonstances. Un point de repère numérique dans un monde parti à veau l'eau.


C'est beau comme du Frédéric Lefebvre.  ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah si, enlever la note ne serait pas forcément un mal.
Ca obligerait les couillons à argumenter, au lieu de dire "7/10 dans CPC c'est bon".

La double notation, c'est con. Je ne sais plus si c'est dans l'ancien Joystick ou dans CPC, mais un testeur/rédacteur soulignait le problème de la double notation: en gros, d'un côté t'as un mec qui te dit "çay nul", de l'autre, son pote qui dit "çay bien en fait"...
Comment se décider avec des avis pareils ?

----------


## Guest

> Alors tu noircis toutes les notes au marqueur avant de lire les tests ?


Non on le fait pour moi avant de m'envoyer le mag'. 



> En tant de crise la note à le mérite de montrer aux gens des choses tangibles, stables auxquelles ils peuvent s'accrocher en toutes circonstances. Un point de repère numérique dans un monde parti à veau l'eau.


Tu m'as montré la lumière !

----------


## NitroG42

> Non on le fait pour moi avant de m'envoyer le mag'. 
> 
> 
> Tu m'as montré la lumière !


Et mes couilles sur ton nez, ca fait dindon ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> La double notation, c'est con.


En plus ça fait PCJeux  ::siffle::

----------


## mescalin

Concernant la notation, je suis contre, ça forcerait les gens a lire le test et a se faire une idée, mais j'imagine que ça risquerait de faire baisser les ventes aussi. Comme dit getcha, ça a un coté rassurant, une note. Ça donne un cadre, un point de repère. Et yen a beaucoup qui lisent que ça et l'encadré attenant, vu que les gens sont toujours pressés et veulent _tout, tout de suite_ :rocard:

----------


## Boitameuh

Le problème c'est surtout qu'en lisant le test tu sais pas toujours si le gonze a aimé ou pas le jeu.

----------


## El Gringo

> Le problème c'est surtout qu'en lisant le test tu sais pas toujours si le gonze a aimé ou pas le jeu.


Sérieux ? Y'en a d'autres qui sont dans ce cas là ? Parce que ça m'étonne quand même...

----------


## Pelomar

> Sérieux ? Y'en a d'autres qui sont dans ce cas là ? Parce que ça m'étonne quand même...


T'as qu'a te coucher plus tot.

(Sinon non, j'ai pas souvenir d'un test qui soit comme ca. A la rigueur les tests a 5-6/10, mais meme ca generalement ca passe)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le problème c'est surtout qu'en lisant le test tu sais pas toujours si le gonze a aimé ou pas le jeu.



Faut pas lire en diagonale...

J'te dirais l'inverse: des jeux qui se prennent 5 ou 6 ont pu  être appréciés pour des raisons intéressantes (Boiling POint, Dark COrners etc...), ce sont ces raisons qui vont plutôt orienter les choix.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Oui, toutes les deux semaines.


un bouclage c'est un peu une supernova localisé à Pantin. ::o:

----------


## Anonyme871

Pensez-vous, (sans fausse modestie) par votre approche "sans concession" ou presque, du métier, avoir une quelconque influence sur vos collègues journaleux des mag' vidéo-ludiques ou de loisir en général ? 
Car finalement, un secteur qui parait si anodin au yeux du lecteur moyen de PCJeux, se trouve éminemment politisé au travers de la prose de CanardPC.
Avez-vous déjà eu des réflexions de "collègues" dans le style "C'est bien ce que vous faites, mais moi je peux pas me le permettre" ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, c'est plus "vous avez de la chance, vous pouvez dire de la merde".

----------


## bigxtra

> Nan, c'est plus "vous avez de la chance, vous pouvez dire de la merde".


...et trouver des mecs assez cons pour la lire  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ou alors "Vous pouvez dire quand les jeux c'est d'la merde"  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ou alors "Vous pouvez dire quand les jeux c'est d'la merde"


Et vos lecteur vous aime pour ça.
N'empêche les mec de PCJ et Joy doivent etre bien dégoutté.

----------


## t4nk

Ou soulagés.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sérieux ? Y'en a d'autres qui sont dans ce cas là ? Parce que ça m'étonne quand même...


Nan le texte suffit toujours à renseigner sur l'avis du testeur je trouve.
C'est plutot la note qui parfois ne correspond pas au texte lu.
J'ai l'exemple de spore en tête.
Je sais que vous vous en foutez mais pour moi c'est un repère qui peut ête efficace. 
Et puis il y a un domaine auquel la note m'apporte beaucoup, c'est l'ordre de lecture.  ::lol:: 
Je commence toujours par l'édito, toujours (zizou inside), ensuite je vais aux tests et je lis les notes en survolant les encadrés rouge, je traque les moins de 6 et hop je lis les tests des cancres, des pue la mort, des immondices. C'est souvent là que je me marre le plus.  :;): 

C'est pas le lieu pour un débat sur la notation mais comme on en parlait...

----------


## Anonyme871

De toute façon pour la note, une fois sur deux, le maquetiste se plante.

----------


## fouizlala

En ce qui me concerne la note est importante. Alors je vous entends d'ici : Ah bon alors voilà une raison définitive de la supprimer.  :^_^: 

Franchement je commence toujours par la note, que se soit sur JV.com, Gamekult ou CPC. Un test peut être fastidieux à lire.
Les détails du gameplay et j'en passe.
Si le jeu est bon ok alors pourquoi ? Je vais lire le détails pour voir si je suis en phase. Je suis avec les jeux comme avec les femmes, je fais pas dans le nombre mais dans la qualité (ouai bon ça va on se trouve les excuses qu'on peut hein). Une fois mon dévolu jeté j'y vais plus que de raison.
A la nuance près qu'avec CPC si la note est vraiment pourrie je lis d'autant plus que j'aime me fendre la gueule quand je chie - sans vouloir ofusquer les éventuels prépubères JV.comistes qui liraient éventuellement ce post.

Après est-ce que la notation façon scolaire est adaptée ? Là je suis plus circonspect. Si si c'est pas évident de m'imaginer ainsi mais je suis circonspet là chez moi bourré à 4h du mat devant mon PC - saloperie de changement d'heure et non pas de bière comme certains pensent tout haut devant leur PC aussi, comme quoi ont à au moins une chose en commun.

Pour moi l'idéal serait une note d'intérêt générale du jeu selon le sentiment du testeur sur cinq étoiles pour pas être trop dépaysant. Mais avec des sous notes également sur cinq ne l'influencent pas mécaniquement : technique/graphisme/emmerdement éventuel en cas de PC pas de la nasa ; originalité/scénario ; durée de vie/rejouabilité ; rapport genre/concurence dispo ; ?

Bon je suis pas convaincu moi même vu que tous ces thèmes sont toujours abordés à la lecture du test, mais bon ça m'aura occupé un peu avant d'aller me coucher, d'autant qu'avec la tête qui tourne c'est toujours plus chiant alors je vais aller poster d'autres conneries sur d'autres sujets...

----------


## Boitameuh

Pourquoi sur 5 étoiles forcément ? Pourquoi pas sur 17 brocolis ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Pourquoi sur 5 étoiles forcément ? Pourquoi pas sur 17 brocolis ?


Hum y'a de l'idée, on pourrait adapter le barème à chaque jeu, comme par exemple le test de x-blade aurait pu être noté en curé !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Franchement, sous-noté chaque partie (gameplay, graphismes...) on s'en cogne.
LE principal c'est de savoir si le jeu à de l'intérêt. Et le texte argumentatif est là pour ça.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Franchement, sous-noté chaque partie (gameplay, graphismes...) on s'en cogne.
> LE principal c'est de savoir si le jeu à de l'intérêt. Et le texte argumentatif est là pour ça.


Pareil. Si il y a un truc que j'apprécie dans CPC c'est que la note +résumé se suffisent sans se substituer au test rédigé. Et non ceci n'est pas une tentative de psychologie inversée.

----------


## Velgos

Q: Vous touchez encore à Little Big Planet?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ma gonzesse, oui.
Et Casque vient juste de se l'acheter.

----------


## Velgos

Je crois que je me consolerai jamais de n'avoir pas pu y jouer...

----------


## O.Boulon

Dans 6 ans, avec la nouvelle génération de console, tu récupéreras une PS3 d'occaz avec le jeu et tous les niveaux déjà chargés.

----------


## Pelomar

Elle est bonne maitresse Paule Cul ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Pourquoi sur 5 étoiles forcément ? Pourquoi pas sur 17 brocolis ?


Parce que je n'accepterai jamais qu'on instrumentalise comme ca mes congénères pour des raisons bassement mercantiles.

----------


## Frypolar

Autoquote  ::lol:: :



> Est-ce qu'il vaut mieux acheter CPC à l'unité ou s'abonner ? Je parle bien sûr du point de vue bénéfices pour le mag' . J'aurais tendance à voter pour l'abonnement. A ce moment, il y a des durées plus rentables que d'autres ?

----------


## El Gringo

Ben plus tu t'abonnes longtemps, plus ça nous arrange (GITSFTW !). Mais faites ce que vous préférez, dans tous les cas si vous nous achetez ça nous arrange. Merci.

----------


## Voldain

> GITSFTW


 Une explication?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je peux expliquer ?

----------


## kilfou

Je crois que Prince GITS a pris un abo de 4 ans.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Tu vas te faire gronder.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je crois que Prince GITS a pris un abo de 4 ans.


 ::o:  J'aurai plus de sous ça aurait été envisageable. En attendant vous avez un abonné de plus  ::lol:: . D'ailleurs faut que j'achète celui qui vient de sortir, je suppose qu'il fait pas parti de l'abonnement  :tired: .

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'aurai plus de sous ça aurait été envisageable. En attendant vous avez un abonné de plus . D'ailleurs faut que j'achète celui qui vient de sortir, je suppose qu'il fait pas parti de l'abonnement .


Ouaip ça commence à celui d'après.

----------


## El Gringo

Exact, merci en tout cas.

----------


## Frypolar

> Exact, merci en tout cas.


 ::o: 

S'toi merci ! C'est pas moi qui l'écrit le mag' (et heureusement  :^_^: ) ! Et puis faut bien je m'occupe en amphi, jouer à la coinche ça va bien mais on finit par se lasser  ::ninja:: .

----------


## mescalin

Han merde, un moment j'ai cru qu'il nous fesait une remontée de Ghost In The Shell  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

Est-ce qu'il y a un lien de cause à effet entre Guibolle, la mascotte de Zoulou, et la toxoplasmose bulbeuse d'un membre de la rédaction?
Si oui par quel heureux hasard les autres membres ont-ils été épargnés?

----------


## Threanor

J'aime beaucoup Guibolle mais pas au point que mon affection soit physiquement contaminante (et puis les renards transmettent plutôt l'échinococcose). Quant à mes collègues, ils sont sauvés par le simple fait, je cite, "qu'Il n'a pas été démontré que la toxoplasmose pouvait être transmise par l'urine ou les selles humaines contaminées."

----------


## M.Rick75

Ok. Guibolle n'est pas en cause.
:coche une case:
Ma curiosité est sacrément aiguisée d'un coup... et j'ai une autre hypothèse à proposer:
Ce cher rédacteur mystérieux, était-il préposé au changement de la litière de Monsieur Chat?

Dernière question, le rétablissement sur les pattes arrières, ou la rémission, au sein de la rédac est envisageable ou le diagnostique des médecins est, encore, très réservé?

(bon, j'espère qu'il n'y a pas _trop_ de mauvaise blague, toutes mes confuses si c'est le cas)

----------


## Crealkiller

Pourquoi le symbole de canard PC est un lapin et pas un canard???

Couly sait pas dessiner des canards??

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Pourquoi le symbole de canard PC est un lapin et pas un canard???
> 
> Couly sait pas dessiner des canards??


Le symbole c'est pas une couille ?  ::P:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Pourquoi le symbole de canard PC est un lapin et pas un canard???
> 
> Couly sait pas dessiner des canards??


Pourquoi cette question a été posée 10 000 fois et toujours sous la même forme : "Couly y sait pas dessiner des canards ??" ?

----------


## Crealkiller

Désolé mais apres une recherche avec les mots canard et lapin, vu le nombre de topic, j'allais pas tous les regarder pour voir si la question était déjà posé. Pareil, franchement je vais pas me taper les 192 pages précédentes.

maintenant, vu qu'apparament la question a déjà été posé souvent, et vu que du coup tu à l'air de connaitre la réponse, tu aurais au moins pu en profiter pour donner la réponse...

----------


## Lazyjoe

Pourquoi la mascotte de Joy à l'époque c'était un pingouin ? Couly savait pas dessiner des joysticks ???

----------


## Guest62019

> Pourquoi la mascotte de Joy à l'époque c'était un pingouin ? Couly savait pas dessiner des joysticks ???


Peut-être que Couly était une Linux-whore, et, une fois arrivé à CPC, on lui a lavé le cerveau de toutes ces idées étranges !

----------


## alx

Le pingouin c'était suite à un sondage lecteurs je crois ("mettez plus d'images de pingouins"). Pourquoi un lapin plutôt qu'un canard ? Parce que le magajine des zoeufs vidéo.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et les flims surtout.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Et parce que le lapin c'est bien plus vendeur que l'ornithorynque. 
Ils ont cédé aux sirènes du marketing :/

----------


## Crealkiller

> Ils ont cédé aux sirènes du marketing :/


Ce magazine est un scandale!

----------


## Tromzy

Tiens, c'est pas vraiment une question, mais bon : vous avez vu que Marcus a montré le CanardPC avec la couv' de Madworld dans son dernier _Chez Marcus_ sur Nolife ? Il testait Madworld et au début du test, il a fait la promo de CPC en disant que c'était son mag de référence et qu'il fallait l'acheter.  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais on nous l'a dit dans l'autre topic, c'est très gentil de sa part et je lui lécherai les orteils pour le remercier s'il me le demandait.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

J'ai envie de m'inscrire sur le forum de nolife juste pour leur balancer l'info.

----------


## El Gringo

::siffle::

----------


## Jolaventur

> 


Bah si tu pouvais tu t'arrèterais pas aux pieds alors bon.

Il est à qui le Gwenadu de la rédac?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Il est à moi le Gwenadu.

----------


## El Gringo

> Il est à qui le Gwenadu de la rédac?


Un tocard aux cheveux bleu, on le méprise, forcément.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Toi t'arrêtes un peu tes conneries ou je vais encore te faire menacer d'auto-égorgement.

----------


## El Gringo

::siffle::

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je trouve qu'il se montre bien coercitif pour un nouveau .
Boulon l'a pas encore enchainé au siège des toilettes ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Monsieur se la pète maintenant qu'on est parti de la rédac.
Mais, on va lui faire baisser la testo dés demain après midi.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Mais j'y pense, c'est Kahn le dernier arrivé chez les bleus.

C'est lui le bizut normalement, c'est plus moi !  ::mellow::

----------


## El Gringo

Arrête de faire ton intéressant, dernier c'est une notion relative et vous le serez toujours.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Mais, on va lui faire baisser la testo dés demain après midi.


C'est donc par ce moyen que Boulon est Boulon, en drainant la testosterone des pigistes, telle une Elizabeth Bathory gominée des temps modernes!  ::o: 
Avouez que c'est ça qui est arrivé à ce pauvre Rabot, hein! Vous l'avez vidé, il n'est plus qu'une coquille vide, c'est ça ?!

----------


## El Gringo

> Avouez que c'est ça qui est arrivé à ce pauvre Rabot, hein! Vous l'avez vidé, il n'est plus qu'une coquille vide, c'est ça ?!


Jamais coquille et couille ne m'ont semblé aussi proches. Même si une coquille, c'est déjà une couille dans la presse.
Sinon c'est une belle analyse du sieur boulon, plus véridique que vous ne pourrez jamais l'imaginer.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Mais j'y pense, c'est Kahn le dernier arrivé chez les bleus.
> 
> C'est lui le bizut normalement, c'est plus moi !


_"Regardez moi! J'exiiiiiste!"_  ::O: 





> Mais, on va lui faire baisser la testo dés demain après midi.


C'est pas de la testo mais du "revendicationisme régional", t'es pourtant bien placé pour le savoir.

----------


## El Gringo

Kahn Lusth
Coquille molle

----------


## Guest

> Vous l'avez vidé, il n'est plus qu'une coquille vide, c'est ça ?!


Ouais, c'est pour ça qu'ils ont pris Raphi : le travail est déjà fait, c'est du temps gagné.



> Kahn Lusth
> Coquille molle


Oh non le pauvre oeuf, il avait rien demandé à personne  ::cry::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ouais, c'est pour ça qu'ils ont pris Raphi : le travail est déjà fait, c'est du temps gagné.


Un jour, toi aussi tu rencontreras une femme, et tu comprendras alors le bonheur de se faire vider.

----------


## Flappie

... son portefeuille !  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Juste une question comme ça en passant parce que y'avait pas de date de limite indiqué, mais ça dit quoi le concours FEAR2? Avec les fausses phobies tout ça.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca arrive.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le pingouin c'était suite à un sondage lecteurs je crois ("mettez plus d'images de pingouins"). Pourquoi un lapin plutôt qu'un canard ? Parce que le magajine des zoeufs vidéo.


Je crois que c'était ça. Je dirais même un numéro entre 85 et 95, sans grande conviction.

A la question "Qu'est-ce que vous voudriez voir plus dans Joystick", le mec tiré au sort avait répondu des pingouins.
Mais il s'est passé un peu de temps avant qu'ils envahissent vraiment le mag, dans les tests hardware en particulier.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Y aurait il aujourd'hui moyen de faire un dossier qui extrapole sur l'avenir des jeux videos dans les différents domaines ? Je parle des graphismes mais aussi du gameplay, des types de jeux, et éventuellement des limites matérielles si elles existent (de ce que je crois comprendre, l'architecture des proc évolue sans innover vraiment).

Pourquoi pas aussi sur les types de jeux qui ont disparu completement, ceux qui reviennent un peu à la mode.

Enfin moi ca m'intéresserait mais je suis peut-être le seul dans ce cas.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Y aurait il aujourd'hui moyen de faire un dossier qui extrapole sur l'avenir des jeux videos dans les différents domaines ? Je parle des graphismes mais aussi du gameplay, des types de jeux, et éventuellement des limites matérielles si elles existent (de ce que je crois comprendre, l'architecture des proc évolue sans innover vraiment).
> 
> Pourquoi pas aussi sur les types de jeux qui ont disparu completement, ceux qui reviennent un peu à la mode.
> 
> Enfin moi ca m'intéresserait mais je suis peut-être le seul dans ce cas.


Hum, regarde ExistenZ.

----------


## ducon

Capital X capital Z.  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Vous avez des nouvelles de The Crossing (le futur jeu d'Arkane qui vole sous la couverture radar depuis un bout de temps déjà) ?

----------


## LaVaBo

La rédaction, ça vous tente toujours pas ça ?
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=343

Il traîne toujours chez moi...
Me faut juste une adresse et le nom de celui qui avait parlé de WWZ en PQ.

----------


## O.Boulon

J'avais même pas vu.
Ouais, moi ça m'intéresse !

----------


## Darkfire8

Yop!

J'aurais besoin d'une info que je ne doute pas que vous ayez !
Je suis en train de faire un businness plan là tout de suite et dans celui-ci j'envisage la possibilité d'imprimer une sorte de catalogue un peu comme chez Game par exemple, mais plus au format magazine...

Ma question arrive  :^_^:  : Pourriez vous me dire à la louche à combien ça reviendrais pour imprimer disons 3000 magazines d'environ 15 pages.

Bon après je veux pas embêter, alors si vous pouviez juste me dire à combien ça vous revient d'imprimer 1 canardpc je suis preneur  ::): 
C'est pour la bonne cause ayez pitié !

----------


## ducon

3000×15=45000. Au prix de 5¢ la page (en noir et blanc), cela te fait 225000¢ soit 2250€. On arrondit car le commerçant est gentil, 2000€.
Révise ta proportionnalité.  :;):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ma question arrive  : Pourriez vous me dire à la louche à combien ça reviendrais pour imprimer disons 3000 magazines d'environ 15 pages.


Euh, je peux pas répondre à ça, mais cette question est un peu idiote, vu que les tarifs dépendent un peu de l'imprimeur, de la quantité commandée, du type de papier, de la région aussi (faire jouer la concurrence etc...), de la durée du contrat (one-shot ou impression mensuelle/hebdomadaire) etc.

Si tu veux une réponse sur combien ça te coûtera, tu contactes les imprimeurs de ta région et tu leurs demandes un devis. Savoir combien coûte l'impression d'un CPC te servira à rien, et je suis pas certain que ce soit le genre d'infos que la rédac aime laisser traîner.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Vous avez des nouvelles de The Crossing (le futur jeu d'Arkane qui vole sous la couverture radar depuis un bout de temps déjà) ?


Réitération spontanée et délibérée.

----------


## ElGato

Ça sent le sapin. Voilà voilà.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof. Y'a eu pas mal de temps entre Arx et Dark Messiah.

Euh ils sont toujours sous la coupe d'Ubi Arkane ?  :Emo:

----------


## Darkfire8

> Euh, je peux pas répondre à ça, mais cette question est un peu idiote, vu que les tarifs dépendent un peu de l'imprimeur, de la quantité commandée, du type de papier, de la région aussi (faire jouer la concurrence etc...), de la durée du contrat (one-shot ou impression mensuelle/hebdomadaire) etc.
> 
> Si tu veux une réponse sur combien ça te coûtera, tu contactes les imprimeurs de ta région et tu leurs demandes un devis. Savoir combien coûte l'impression d'un CPC te servira à rien, et je suis pas certain que ce soit le genre d'infos que la rédac aime laisser traîner.


C'est un business plan pour mes études et ce n'est qu'un détail parmis un fichier excel de 20 pages... donc c'est pour ça que je parlais d'y aller avec une louche ;-) et vu que j'ai pas le temps de contacter des imprimeur je cherchait juste a savoir combien ça coute pour un magazine d'imprimer.

Pas taper !

C'est bon je vais me débrouiller c'était bête de ma part de demander ici de toute façon

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Euh ils sont toujours sous la coupe d'Ubi Arkane ?


Non, ils sont dans l'écurie Valve si je ne me trompe pas... ah bah tout va bien en fait, ils se sont juste mis au Valve Time. :tired:

----------


## Igloo

Une promo' est prévu chez DL ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> C'est un business plan pour mes études et ce n'est qu'un détail parmis un fichier excel de 20 pages... donc c'est pour ça que je parlais d'y aller avec une louche ;-) et vu que j'ai pas le temps de contacter des imprimeur je cherchait juste a savoir combien ça coute pour un magazine d'imprimer.
> 
> Pas taper !
> 
> C'est bon je vais me débrouiller c'était bête de ma part de demander ici de toute façon


Ben, s'tu veux un prix à la louche, tu fais un tour sur les sites d'imprimeries, et tu fais une moyenne de leurs tarifs.
Tiens, t'as un choix assez monstrueux d'impressions là par exemple: http://www.lesgrandesimprimeries.com/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non, ils sont dans l'écurie Valve si je ne me trompe pas... ah bah tout va bien en fait, ils se sont juste mis au Valve Time.


Bah en fait je ne vois pas d'infos sur l'éditeur dans les quelques news que je viens de regarder.
Mis à part que le moteur SOurce est utilisé, on ne sait pas en fait.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Ben, s'tu veux un prix à la louche, tu fais un tour sur les sites d'imprimeries, et tu fais une moyenne de leurs tarifs.
> Tiens, t'as un choix assez monstrueux d'impressions là par exemple: http://www.lesgrandesimprimeries.com/


Merci ! 
Je l'avais pas vu celui là !

Sinon dernière question auquel on répondra si on veut :
Connaitriez vous le salaire moyen pour un webmaster (par exemple Half  ::P: )
Est-ce bien au dessus du smic? ou juste au dessus ^^?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Bah en fait je ne vois pas d'infos sur l'éditeur dans les quelques news que je viens de regarder.
> Mis à part que le moteur SOurce est utilisé, on ne sait pas en fait.


Je ne suis pas sur moi non plus mais je tire l'info d'ici. A prendre avec des pincettes donc.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Connaitriez vous le salaire moyen pour un webmaster (par exemple Half )
> Est-ce bien au dessus du smic? ou juste au dessus ^^?


Half il est payé qu'en Choco BN.
Il a besoin de rien d'autre pour vivre.

----------


## fishinou

On est le 15 ! J'exige le sommaire ! Ne m'obligeay pas à sortir mon drapeau breton !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je peux le faire, mais y'aura pas de vidéo.

----------


## Grosnours

Des nouvelles de l'idée de mettre les nouveaux numéros achetables en ligne via Relay comme expliqué par Boulon ?

Parce que la je regarde leur site et pour l'instant je ne vois que des vieux numéros en vente.  ::cry::

----------


## Darkfire8

> Des nouvelles de l'idée de mettre les nouveaux numéros achetables en ligne via Relay comme expliqué par Boulon ?
> 
> Parce que la je regarde leur site et pour l'instant je ne vois que des vieux numéros en vente.


A oui quand même ça date !
Par contre si ça pouvait rester à 2€ en version pdf je dis banco ::O:

----------


## Say hello

> mais y'aura pas de vidéo.


Faut pas trop nous y habituer non plus de toute façon, sinon on va finir par trouver ça normal, et ça rend les instants moins uniques.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ma question :

Etes-vous en rupture d'agraphes? 
 :haha: 


 :^_^: 



 ::P:

----------


## Say hello

C'est l'imprimeur qui a juste une peur panique des agrafes, ça arrive parfois.

----------


## Drcouleur

effectivement...a propos d'agrafes, est ce que quelqu'un sait quand sort le spécial hardware?

----------


## Murne

> effectivement...a propos d'agrafes, est ce que quelqu'un sait quand sort le spécial hardware?


La réponse de Casque :




> Pour le CPC Hardware, il est prévu pour le 5 mai à 5,50 euros.

----------


## Drcouleur

> La réponse de Casque :


 Merci casque, eh bien vous en avez deja vendu au moins un!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Merci casque, eh bien vous en avez deja vendu au moins un!


Impossible.
Il n'est pas encore sorti  :tired:

----------


## Zilief

Combien de studios John Riticiello a-t'il démantelé ou revendu ce mois-ci ?

----------


## El Gringo

483.

----------


## Zilief

Merde, c'est tout ? Il est malade ?!

----------


## El Gringo

Je crois, oui.

----------


## Zilief

Et Obar Moulon alors ? C'est vrai que c'est le 5e frère Baldouine ?

----------


## El Gringo

Les îles ?

----------


## Zilief

> Les îles ?


C'était pas not'guerre...
Tu veux dire... Tu veux dire... Obar Moulon et Thartaret Matcher ??? Ensemble ???

----------


## El Gringo

C'est à lui de répondre.

----------


## Zilief

Ptin j'ose plus bouger... J'ai peur.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Continue comme ça Laséro-Pape.

----------


## Zilief

> Continue comme ça Laséro-Pape.


Pardon m'sieur Baldouine, j'le ferai plus !

----------


## O.Boulon

La surpuissance des cheveux baldwinien a raison de tous les faisceaux d'énergie concentrée et triomphe du catholiscisme une main dans le dos.

----------


## Zilief

Mince de flûte ! Mon rayon hyper-épiscopal stoppé net par la surpuissance capillaire baldouinesque ! Je suis eu...

but...

I'll be back !!!  :B):

----------


## getcha

Saint Augustin doit se retourner dans sa tombe.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, je crois plutôt qu'il se masturbe.

----------


## Zilief

Oué mais bon, Saint Togustin, il a pas eu à combattre les hordes clonesques hollywoodiennes et capillo-parfaites des frères Baldouine lui ! Alors ça va, hein, ce serait un peu facile de la ramener ! D'ailleurs, je le mets au défi, le St Togustin ! Viens te battre si t'es un homme !

Et en cadeau, la vanne du siècle ANTI-Baldouine :
Les frères Baldouine, c'est un peu Georges Clonesque.

Ptin, chuis en forme moi... :B): 

---------- Post added at 14h12 ---------- Previous post was at 14h10 ----------




> Nan, je crois plutôt qu'il se masturbe.


Ptiiiiin Boulon, le blasphèèèèmeuuuh ! St Togustin qui s'asturbe ! Mais t'es un fou ! Les chinois du FBI du Vatican ils vont te désosser !

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé c'est lui qui le disait hein.
Et de toutes façons, ma maîtrise de l'hagiographie et de la gomina m'immunise contre le blasphème.

----------


## Zilief

"Hagiographie et Gomina "... Piti, c'est beau comme le titre d'un soap !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Stop Flooding  :tired: 


Y'aura un p'tit test du DLC de Neverwinter 2, le truc vendu 10€/$ sur le site de l'éditeur ?
Histoire de voir si ça vaut le coup ou pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas dans le numéro du 1er Mai.

----------


## Tramb

Moi aussi j'ai une question : ça fait quoi de savoir qu'il va y avoir un Fallout développé par Obsidian?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

What ?

 :Bave: 

Edit: Fallout New Vegas...Vu le titre et l'orientation "Mass Effect" d'Alpha Protocol à bois, j'ai un peu peur.

----------


## Tramb

> What ?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Fallout New Vegas...Vu le titre et l'orientation "Mass Effect" d'Alpha Protocol à bois, j'ai un peu peur.


Bof ça sera toujours plus intéressant qu'une production teubésda.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je le répète.

Je suis en train de me faire chirurgicalement ouvrir le thorax pour que Bethesda puisse bien viser en plein coeur la prochaine fois et que cette fois-ci je m'en sorte pas.

----------


## Tramb

Je pensais qu'on avait tous abandonné l'usage de nos muscles cardiaques depuis bien longtemps en les tapissant de cholestérol afin de se prémunir contre les atteintes virulentes des violeurs de licenses mythiques.

(Vivement que Davilex sorte Monkey Island 5).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Omar a perdu la Foi.
C'est triste  :Emo: 


Allez y'a un nouvel opus de STALKER qui arrive: ça vaut bien le coup de refermer les lambeaux et d'esquiver les tirs de Bethesda, nan ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Je pensais qu'on avait tous abandonné l'usage de nos muscles cardiaques depuis bien longtemps en les tapissant de cholestérol afin de se prémunir contre les atteintes virulentes des violeurs de licenses mythiques.
> 
> (Vivement que Davilex sorte Monkey Island 5).


Au moins les jeux de Davilex ils sont marrants. Même si c'est pas le but à l'origine  ::ninja:: .

----------


## TheToune

> Je le répète.
> 
> Je suis en train de me faire chirurgicalement ouvrir le thorax pour que Bethesda puisse bien viser en plein coeur la prochaine fois et que cette fois-ci je m'en sorte pas.


Comme si tu avait un cœur  ::o:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> What ?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Fallout New Vegas...Vu le titre et l'orientation "Mass Effect" d'Alpha Protocol à bois, j'ai un peu peur.


Un mix entre fallout 3 et rainbox 6 vegas  ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:Emo: 

Merci Sidus, j'viens d'avoir une putain de vision d'horreur là.

Nan sans déc', merci charogne  :tired:

----------


## Djal

Quelle salle vous allez louer pour fêter le numéro 200 ? On peut venir accompagné ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Quelle salle vous allez louer pour fêter le numéro 200 ? On peut venir accompagné ?


Non, la vrai question c'est, peut-on vraiment venir habillé ?

----------


## exarkun

A quand une baisse du prix du magazine je le trouve cher perso?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Non, la vrai question c'est, peut-on vraiment venir habillé ?


Non la vrai question c'est, y'aura-t-il un numéro 200 ?  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, je pensais à le mettre à 0 euro comme ça t'aurais pas à le payer.
Et puis à fermer boutique, comme ça t'auras pas à le lire non plus.

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit prévu de baisser le prix, sauf changement de format du magazine : on a besoin d'argent plus que jamais, on fournit 30% de matière et de texte en plus que la concurrence pour un prix moindre (mais sans le jeu bidon ok...). Et je crois que la qualité du produit général est raisonnable.

Donc, non.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> on fournit 30% de matière et de texte en plus que la concurrence pour un prix moindre


Ouais mais le papier est de moins bonne qualité.
Puis y'a pas la dosette de gel douche offerte au milieu d'une magnifique double page AXE.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ouais mais le papier est de moins bonne qualité.
> Puis y'a pas la dosette de gel douche offerte au milieu d'une magnifique double page AXE.


 :tired: 

Ca fait combien de temps que t'as pas acheté cpc?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais comparé à la concurrence  :tired: 

C'est vrai que par rapport à ses débuts, les pages du canard sont devenues beaucoup plus agréables au séant.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ouais mais les agraffes sont de moins bonne qualité.


Fixed  :tired: .

----------


## exarkun au boulot

> Ben, je pensais à le mettre à 0 euro comme ça t'aurais pas à le payer.
> Et puis à fermer boutique, comme ça t'auras pas à le lire non plus.
> 
> Je ne crois pas qu'il soit prévu de baisser le prix, sauf changement de format du magazine : on a besoin d'argent plus que jamais, on fournit 30% de matière et de texte en plus que la concurrence pour un prix moindre (mais sans le jeu bidon ok...). Et je crois que la qualité du produit général est raisonnable.
> 
> Donc, non.


Ha ben, il faut mettre plus de pub pour les parfums, les vêtements etc.. et utilisé du papier recyclé alors ...

non?


Ha bha tant pis lors...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pourquoi t'as changé de pseudo/compte toi ?

Tu crois qu'on t'as pas reconnu ?  :tired: 


 :;):

----------


## xheyther

Il doit faire comme moi, désactivé l'affichage des avatars, images et autres trucs not safe for work... Et comme il a la flemme de les remettre chez lui, il a deux comptes.

La flemme c'est mal !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Pourquoi t'as changé de pseudo/compte toi ?
> 
> Tu crois qu'on t'as pas reconnu ?


Sans doute pour contourner les listes d'ignorés dans lesquelles il figure  :tired:

----------


## exarkun au boulot

J'ai fait un autre pseudo parce que je suis au boulot mais il va être effacé, bha j'aurai pu prendre le pseud carambar1582 mais bon je reste honnête. Bon ben tant pis je me connecterai le soir.




> Sans doute pour contourner les listes d'ignorés dans lesquelles il figure


Si c'etait pour ça ... franchement j'ai au moins 2 solutions pour changer mon ip facilement et puis j'aurai pris un autre pseudo 

Bon ben tant pis je vais etre effacé puisque c'est la regle du forum.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

MAis euh je pige pas pourquoi prendre un autre compte au taffe plutôt que celui de base ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

> MAis euh je pige pas pourquoi prendre un autre compte au taffe plutôt que celui de base ?


Oui moi non plus je pige pas le but de la manoeuvre  ::O: 
Je vois pas en quoi le fait de mettre "machin au bureau" permet de faire quoi que ce soit de plus  :tired:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Ça lui permet d'avoir un compte configuré avec la skin bleue-X86-moche-oui-c-est-un-pléonasme et sans l'affichage des avatars, et un autre configuré normalement. Enfin je suppose.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof si ce n'est que ça...
Puis je ne vois pas en quoi ça transforme suffisamment la page web du forum pour éviter de se faire griller (si c'est le but de la manoeuvre en tout cas).

----------


## O.Boulon

Stop !

----------


## ToasT

Edit : J'avais pas vu l'heure du dernier message  ::siffle:: ...

----------


## ToasT

Bon ca y est, j'ai franchi le pas, je n'achèterai plus jamais CPC en kiosque, je me suis abonné. 

Petite question : Je déménage fin juin. Je pourrai changer l'adresse d'envoi au cours de l'abonnement ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Woui, avec le mail idoine et ton numéro d'abonné.

----------


## Boolay

Non tu vas devoir prendre un deuxième abonnement.

Edit : trop lent, fucking conjonctivite.

----------


## ToasT

> Non tu vas devoir prendre un deuxième abonnement.


J'aimais bien l'acheter en kiosque, moi  :Emo:

----------


## Darkfire8

C'est la crise toussa toussa...
Abonnez vous et faites plongez vos librairies  :^_^: 

Moi je m'abonne pour 6 mois quand je rentre promis  ::): 
Nan parce que bon 1 ans ça fait un paquet de bourzouf à donner d'un coup !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> J'aimais bien l'acheter en kiosque, moi


Tu peux toujours l'acheter en plus en kiosque. Comme ça tu gardes l'exemplaire abonné dans son emballage pour tes archives et tu lis le CPC acheté en kiosque.  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Tu peux toujours l'acheter en plus en kiosque. Comme ça tu gardes l'exemplaire abonné dans son emballage pour tes archives et tu lis le CPC acheté en kiosque.


Je peux t'appeler El Señor Marketing ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Tiens d'ailleurs, vous faites quand des couvertures multiple "collector" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## mescalin

Oui, et la boite à faire les oeufs carrés c'est pour quand ?

----------


## Drcouleur

> Oui, et la boite à faire les oeufs carrés c'est pour quand ?


 Si c'est ça, je vais me coucher...

----------


## O.Boulon

On vous prépare une encyclopédie du monde pour ce numéro.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je peux t'appeler El Señor Marketing ?


Surtout pas ! Je hais le marketing !
Par contre, fanboy taré, c'est possible.

----------


## exarkun

A quand canard pc en vente sur internet un peu comme certains editeurs font avec les bouqins?

----------


## Kamikaze

> A quand canard pc en vente sur internet un peu comme certains editeurs font avec les bouqins?


Il le fait exprès.  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Il le fait exprès.


Je crois que non.  ::O:

----------


## Airwalkmax

Sinon, quand est-ce qu'on trouve CanardPC en PDF ? :riensuivi:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Il est pas sensé être dispo sur le truc de téléchargement de Relay ?

----------


## Grosnours

Ah mais il l'est !
Avec des numéros un poil anciens quand même....  :Emo: 
http://www.relay.fr/#/familles/techn.../395-canard-pc

----------


## Darkfire8

C a peut être un service super pour les expats !
Moi j'ai pas acheté pendant 8 mois, et je l'aurais fait si j'avait pu on-line.

Et qu'on ne me parle pas de l'achat des anciens numéros, avec un FDP de 6€

----------


## exarkun

> C a peut être un service super pour les expats !
> Moi j'ai pas acheté pendant 8 mois, et je l'aurais fait si j'avait pu on-line.
> 
> Et qu'on ne me parle pas de l'achat des anciens numéros, avec un FDP de 6€


C'est une pratique de plus en plus courante, mais je ne sais pas si le format numérique plait au gens, surtout que dans ce cas il ne s'agirait pas d'un livre (donc pas obligé de tout lire) , c'est sans doute moins pénible à lire sur l'écran.

----------


## Darkfire8

> C'est une pratique de plus en plus courante, mais je ne sais pas si le format numérique plait au gens, surtout que dans ce cas il ne s'agirait pas d'un livre (donc pas obligé de tout lire) , c'est sans doute moins pénible à lire sur l'écran.


J'ai pas bien compris ce que tu as voulu dire, parce que mon mon canardpc par exemple je ne lis pas tout.. par exemple les actu hardware je lis en fonction du titre, et les test je ne lis pas toujours les consoles..

Et sinon tu as voulu dire que c'est moins pénible à lire sur papier non? Mais après ca peut permettre tout de même d'élargir l'offre pour ceux qui comme moi n'ont pas accès à la version papier, ou pour les geeks ne sachant plus comment prendre un ascenseur pour sortir :D

----------


## mescalin

> On vous prépare une encyclopédie du monde pour ce numéro.


Je vois déjà la pochette avec les autocollants "INCROYABLE : UNE ENCYCLOPEDIE DU MONDE DANS CE NUMERO !!!"  et le Blueray avec un autorun et un raccourci vers wikipedia.

----------


## Zilief

Y aura du cul dans l'encyclopédie du monde ? Et des guns ?

(désolé, c'est pour relancer un peu le débat)

----------


## exarkun

> J'ai pas bien compris ce que tu as voulu dire, parce que mon mon canardpc par exemple je ne lis pas tout.. par exemple les actu hardware je lis en fonction du titre, et les test je ne lis pas toujours les consoles..
> 
> *Et sinon tu as voulu dire que c'est moins pénible à lire sur papier non?* Mais après ca peut permettre tout de même d'élargir l'offre pour ceux qui comme moi n'ont pas accès à la version papier, ou pour les geeks ne sachant plus comment prendre un ascenseur pour sortir :D


Et bien oui disons que franchement lire un livre ou même une bd sur l'écran c'est pénible car ça demande beaucoup de concentration à la lecture et donc ça fatigue les yeux, alors qu'un magazine numérique, il n'y a pas besoin de faire de lecture continu on peut choisir de lire l'article que l'on aller en avant ou en arriére sans qu'il y ait d'incohérence évidemment. Et du coup je me demandais si pour les magazines ça marche mieux que pour les livres au niveau distribution numérique.

----------


## Zilief

Et sinon, vous faîtes quoi sur le forum un samedi soir, Rabot, Boulon et Grand Master B ? De la sexualité en LAN ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ils n'ont pas de vie, ce sont des geeks.

Ou alors ils restent connectés pour effrayer le chaland  :tired: 


Rabot  :Emo:

----------


## Velgos

Je crois que Rabot spy, j'ai ouïe dire qu'il comptait monter Rabot PC, un magazine hebdomadaire imprimé sur du papier de verre.

----------


## ducon

C’est pratique pour s’essuyer le derrière.

----------


## Velgos

On ne s'essuiera pas le derrière, avec les Rabot PC usagés, on fera de l'ébénisterie !

----------


## getcha

Comment se fait il que le test intégral de GTA IV ne soit pas dispo en ligne ? 

Bisoux barbus.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Y aura du cul dans l'encyclopédie du monde ? Et des guns ?
> 
> (désolé, c'est pour relancer un peu le débat)


C'est pour faire comme Werber machin chose, là, le mec qui mérite pas qu'on se rappelle de son nom tant il est médiocre je pense. :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est pour faire comme Werber machin chose, là, le mec qui mérite pas qu'on se rappelle de son nom tant il est médiocre je pense.


Ben non c'est pas pour faire comme Werber, et autant je comprends qu'on n'apprécie pas ses livres, autant je trouve étrange un tel mépris envers l'auteur... Il t'a violé avec des fourmis, on t'a collé des écouteurs dans les oreilles avec toutes ses interventions radio en boucle ?  :tired:

----------


## Sk-flown

Il a été élevé par des fourmis.

 ::'(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'aime bien les bouquins de Werber et j'vous emm**bip****.  :tired:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> J'aime bien les bouquins de Werber et j'vous emm**bip****.


On sait déjà que t'es un casual reader...


 ::ninja::

----------


## Guest62019

> J'aime bien les bouquins de Werber et j'vous emm**bip****.


King, Werber...
C'est quoi le prochain, Cacao, Linda de Souza ?  ::P:

----------


## TheToune

Tiens au fait une question que je me posait la dernière fois : Comment votre métier est perçu par votre entourage proche et moins proche ? On vous a déjà demandé quand est ce que vous alliez cherchez un vrai boulot ou ce genre de truc ? Ou encore si ils lisait vos conneries dans le magazines et vous faisait des critiques "constructive" ( ou pas ^^ ) ?

Ou alors je suis un gros boulet et c'est une question a laquelle vous aviez déjà répondu ! Et là réponse traine quelque part ??? Parce qu'en l'écrivant je me dit qu'elle a forcément déjà été posé ...  :tired:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Il t'a violé avec des fourmis, on t'a collé des écouteurs dans les oreilles avec toutes ses interventions radio en boucle ?


Les 2 et les interventions télé mon capitaine, limite il me viole les tympans tellement c'est con ce qu'il dit.

Attend tu relèves ça parce qu'il est sur ce forum? C'est quoi son pseudo? :tired:

----------


## bigxtra

> Tiens au fait une question que je me posait la dernière fois : Comment votre métier est perçu par votre entourage proche et moins proche ? On vous a déjà demandé quand est ce que vous alliez cherchez un vrai boulot ou ce genre de truc ? Ou encore si ils lisait vos conneries dans le magazines et vous faisait des critiques "constructive" ( ou pas ^^ ) ?


Le problème ne se pose pas. Ils font croire à leur entourage qu'ils vendent de la drogue à la sortie des écoles maternelles, pour se préserver de la honte de dire qu'ils bossent à CPC.

----------


## TheToune

> Le problème ne se pose pas. Ils font croire à leur entourage qu'ils vendent de la drogue à la sortie des écoles maternelles, pour se préserver de la honte de dire qu'ils bossent à CPC.


Si ça se trouve c'est a nous qu'ils font croire qu'ils bossent à cpc ?  :tired:

----------


## Toxic

> Comment votre métier est perçu par votre entourage proche et moins proche ?


Moi quand je dis que j'écris dans Canard PC, au mieux on me dit "ah je connais pas, c'est nouveau ? Moi des fois je lis Joystick mais c'est tout". Et le pire c'est que c'est moins con que les réactions que j'obtiens quand je dis mon vrai métier.

----------


## Pelomar

Je suis sur que Gringo dit qu'il est neurochirurgien et qu'il cherche un vaccin contre le sida  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

> Les 2 et les interventions télé mon capitaine, limite il me viole les tympans tellement c'est con ce qu'il dit.
> 
> Attend tu relèves ça parce qu'il est sur ce forum? C'est quoi son pseudo?


Je crois pas qu'il soit sur le forum nan, je suis juste étonné d'une telle véhémence.




> Tiens au fait une question que je me posait la dernière fois : Comment votre métier est perçu par votre entourage proche et moins proche ? On vous a déjà demandé quand est ce que vous alliez cherchez un vrai boulot ou ce genre de truc ? Ou encore si ils lisait vos conneries dans le magazines et vous faisait des critiques "constructive" ( ou pas ^^ ) ?


Y'a de tout, j'ai de la famille qui pense que c'est un journal pour enfant (ben oui les jeux vidéo quoi), d'autres qui pensent que c'est de la merde subversive, des gens qui connaissent pas et qui s'en foutent, et même d'autres qui apprécient. Ça fait bizarre, ça...

----------


## TheToune

> Je crois pas qu'il soit sur le forum nan, je suis juste étonné d'une telle véhémence.
> 
> 
> Y'a de tout, j'ai de la famille qui pense que c'est un journal pour enfant (ben oui les jeux vidéo quoi), d'autres qui pensent que c'est de la merde subversive, des gens qui connaissent pas et qui s'en foutent, et même d'autres qui apprécient. Ça fait bizarre, ça...


Et tu cherche a défendre ce que tu fais ou tu t'en fous ? Genre quitter une réunion de famille bourré "Toi la grognasse je t'emmerde je fais pas de trucs pour les mioches et toi le gros con mon mag n'a rien de subversif ... Et je suis un *hiph* héros pour mes putains de lecteurs" et tu part en te cassant la gueule contre le porte manteau "pardon madame" ...  ? :^_^: 

Et pour ceux qui apprécient tu leur a suggéré une thérapie ? ::o:

----------


## Igloo

C'est simple, pour le côté "enfant" ils sont tombés sur le test du clavier de Boulon et pour le côté subversif, ils sont fan de F3.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Tiens au fait une question que je me posait la dernière fois : Comment votre métier est perçu par votre entourage proche et moins proche ? On vous a déjà demandé quand est ce que vous alliez cherchez un vrai boulot ou ce genre de truc ? Ou encore si ils lisait vos conneries dans le magazines et vous faisait des critiques "constructive" ( ou pas ^^ ) ?
> 
> Ou alors je suis un gros boulet et c'est une question a laquelle vous aviez déjà répondu ! Et là réponse traine quelque part ??? Parce qu'en l'écrivant je me dit qu'elle a forcément déjà été posé ...


Ma famille, ça dépend:
J'ai toujours été un peu la brebis galeuse pour mes grands parents, du coup ils me conseillent de trouver "un vrai travail". Pour eux c'est de la blague Canard PC.
Mon père essaye de me me convaincre de visiter les rédacs d'autres magazines informatiques pour casuals. Mais dans l'ensemble il me soutient
Ma mère s'en tamponne elle se souvient déjà pas des études que j'ai fait, c'est pas pour retenir mont taff.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sympa la famille...

A part le paternel quoi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Fait moi penser à exploser la tête à ton père. Putain de jaune.

Sinon, moi, bah, c'est le truc le moins pire que j'ai fait de ma vie, donc ça va.
Sauf quand, d'un coup, certains se mettent d'accord pour dire que j'ai assez perdu de temps et qu'il faudrait que je décroche le prix nobel de littérature dans les trois jours.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Vous n'avez toujours pas trouvé le frigo de vos rêves ?!

----------


## Emile Zoulou

La semaine prochaine normalement je suis sur un plan.

----------


## dalgwen

> *Fait* moi penser à exploser la tête à ton père. [...] que je décroche le prix nobel de littérature dans les trois jours.


C'est pas comme ça que tu l'auras  ::rolleyes:: 
Ah je charrie, désolé, cette faute est tellement belle qu'elle m'a marqué. Surtout avec ta remarque sur l'espérance de tes proches immédiatement après.



> Le *prix Nobel de littérature* (_Nobelpriset i litteratur_ en suédois) récompense annuellement depuis 1901 un ou une écrivain, bienfaiteur de l'humanité, dont l'œuvre est censée avoir apporté une contribution remarquable aux champs du savoir, de l'art et de la culture[1].


Remarque, ça correspond pas mal à Canard PC non  :B): ?

----------


## TheToune

Avec un traité sur "comment imposer la paix dans le monde a coup de chaine de moto dans la gueule" boulon a toutes ses chances d'obtenir un prix Nobel.

----------


## t4nk

> Avec un traité sur "comment imposer la paix dans le monde a coup de chaine de moto dans la gueule" boulon a toutes ses chances d'obtenir un prix *Nobylette*.


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Allez vous tester Mysteries of Westgate, une extension payante pour NWN2 ?

edit : merci

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Sauf quand, d'un coup, certains se mettent d'accord pour dire que j'ai assez perdu de temps et qu'il faudrait que je décroche le prix nobel de littérature dans les trois jours.


T'as de la chance, moi ils me disent que j'ai assez perdu de temps et qu'il faudrait que je fasse des gosses.  ::O: 
Les tiens ont plus d'ambition pour toi.

----------


## Shapa

> Allez vous tester Mysteries of Westgate, une extension payante pour NWN2 ?


Numéro du 15/05, de rien

----------


## Voldain

> Sinon, moi, bah, c'est le truc le moins pire que j'ai fait de ma vie, donc ça va.
> Sauf quand, d'un coup, certains se mettent d'accord pour dire que j'ai assez perdu de temps et qu'il faudrait que je décroche le prix nobel de littérature dans les trois jours.


Et t'as pu faire quoi de si horrible?

Et un bouquin signé Omar Boulon serait en cours d'écriture?

----------


## psycho_fox

C'est vraiment une merveille le jeu de plate-forme à 10/10 là ?
Toute la rédaction est unanime ou c'est un peu un élan personnel ?

----------


## O.Boulon

D'un point de vue épistémologique c'est franchement tonitruant.
Si la question de l'art et de la remise en cause de concepts pensés comme évidents depuis des années, ca t'interesse alors oui....

----------


## le faucheur

C'est quel jeu qui a eu 10/10 ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> C'est quel jeu qui a eu 10/10 ?


Braid

----------


## Sylvine

Est-ce que la rédaction prevoit de me faire un chéque d'une somme importante parce que je suis plutôt cool comme mec?
Et si non, pourquoi?

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est vraiment une merveille le jeu de plate-forme à 10/10 là ?
> Toute la rédaction est unanime ou c'est un peu un élan personnel ?


Nan c'est une merde mais Threanor nous a menacé avec tous ses microbes.




> Est-ce que la rédaction prevoit de me faire un chéque d'une somme importante parce que je suis plutôt cool comme mec?
> Et si non, pourquoi?


Attends on cherche on volontaire pour te répondre. Moi j'ai accepté de te donner un signe de vie, mais pas plus.

----------


## le faucheur

> Braid


Ah d'accord (ça me surprend pas), merci.

----------


## flextabeu

> C'est vraiment une merveille le jeu de plate-forme à 10/10 là ?
> Toute la rédaction est unanime ou c'est un peu un élan personnel ?


Si c'est Braid, c'est dommage que tu t'en rendes compte que maintenant, je l'ai sur ma 360, t'aurais pu le tester/passer la nuit dessus  ::):

----------


## Euklif

> C'est quel jeu qui a eu 10/10 ?


Madworld. Mais il voulait pas l'afficher  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

> C'est quel jeu qui a eu 10/10 ?


Hulk.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Fallout 3.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Bon dois-je acheter Braid, Finalement ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Oui.

----------


## O.Boulon

> D'un point de vue épistémologique c'est franchement tonitruant.
> Si la question de l'art et de la remise en cause de concepts pensés comme évidents depuis des années, ca t'interesse alors oui....





> Bon dois-je acheter Braid, Finalement ?



Purée, mais vous lisez pas les topics ?

----------


## ElGato

Southcross je sais pas, mais moi je m'étais arrêté à la quatrième syllabe d' "épistémologique".

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Purée, mais vous lisez pas les topics ?


Bah euh... Oui la j'ai zappé.   :<_<: 




> Southcross je sais pas, mais moi je m'étais arrêté à la quatrième syllabe d' "épistémologique".


Mais je suis pas le seul.  ::w00t::

----------


## El Gringo

> Purée, mais vous lisez pas les topics ?


Ou les tests...

----------


## O.Boulon

Tiens, je vais le ban parce qu'il lit pas le magazine.

----------


## El Gringo

Pas con.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Mais je disais ca pour rireuh... Bien sur que je vais acheter cette merveille.  ::cry::

----------


## Velgos

> Mais je disais ca pour rireuh... Bien sur que je vais acheter cette merveille.


Haha le fanboy ! Te laisse pas manipuler comme ça, ne l'achète pas au contraire, pour montrer ton indépendance de liberté de penser autrement que les ronds de cuir.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Je crois pas qu'il soit sur le forum nan, je suis juste étonné d'une telle véhémence.


Oh maitre me suggériez-vous une thérapie là dessus? ::rolleyes:: 
Parce qu'on insulte tous ici des gens gratuitement du moment qu'ils soient personne publique : Nicolas S (à nos risques et péril), Zémour ou je sais pas nana mouskouri. Alors pourquoi s'acharner sur ma remarque?  ::O: 
Je parlais juste d'un auteur de SF prétentieux et sans talent exceptionnel et j'ai cru qu'il y avait allusion là dessus, c'est tout. ::O:

----------


## El Gringo

> Parce qu'on insulte tous ici des gens gratuitement du moment qu'ils soient personne publique : Nicolas S (à nos risques et péril), Zémour ou je sais pas nana mouskouri. Alors pourquoi s'acharner sur ma remarque?


J'ai relevé une fois, ensuite j'ai répondu à ta question... J'ai connu pire comme acharnement.  :tired:

----------


## Sk-flown

Il est parano, ça sent l'empoisonnement à l'acide formique.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Comment votre métier est perçu par votre entourage proche et moins proche ?


Si Toxic répond, je répond aussi puisque c'est comme ça. Ben moi, en dehors de ma femme (et sa mère parce qu'elles sont très proches l'une de l'autre) et des mecs du forum qui me connaissent dans la vraie vie, personne de ma famille ne sait que j'écris dans CPC. Y'a bien mon meilleur pote, mais lui, c'est parce qu'il joue à l'oeil de Moscou par ici.

C'est pas par honte, ou autre, c'est juste parce que je suis pas du genre à me vanter et à crier partout ce que je fais ou ne fais pas. Si un jour ça devait devenir plus sérieux, j'en parlerais peut être, mais pour le moment, c'est bien comme c'est.

Remarque, c'est con, parce qu'entre ma famille et mes tepo, y'aurait moyen de faire grossir un peu les chiffres de vente si j'faisais tourner l'info.

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, il nous a marabouté !
J'allume la radio pour prendre mon bain : PAF WERBER.

Je vais devoir subir ses niaiseries sur le futur. Merci France Inter.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Boulon y prend son bain avec son PC portable  :tired: .

----------


## psycho_fox

C'est largement faisable.

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, c'est une moustache !
Pas un Bouc !

----------


## mescalin

C'est même plus qu'une moustache  :Cigare: 

Sinon j'ai pas trop compris, vous vous êtes faits empapaouter par Bernard Werber ? Le mec pas drôle, là ? 

Ça à l'air sale, alors sachez que je compatis.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Il est parano, ça sent l'empoisonnement à l'acide formique.


Quoi des fourmis, où ça des fourmis, hein, hein?  ::O:  Je hais les fourmis, voilà j'avoue je suis Myrmécophobe.  :tired:

----------


## Ghostgb

Est ce que l'un de vous a pu tester Staline Vs Martians ?

Si oui, c'est juste une vaste blague ou il vaut le coup comme STR?

----------


## TheToune

> Si Toxic répond, je répond aussi puisque c'est comme ça. Ben moi, en dehors de ma femme (et sa mère parce qu'elles sont très proches l'une de l'autre) et des mecs du forum qui me connaissent dans la vraie vie, personne de ma famille ne sait que j'écris dans CPC. Y'a bien mon meilleur pote, mais lui, c'est parce qu'il joue à l'oeil de Moscou par ici.
> 
> C'est pas par honte, ou autre, c'est juste parce que je suis pas du genre à me vanter et à crier partout ce que je fais ou ne fais pas. Si un jour ça devait devenir plus sérieux, j'en parlerais peut être, mais pour le moment, c'est bien comme c'est.
> 
> Remarque, c'est con, parce qu'entre ma famille et mes tepo, y'aurait moyen de faire grossir un peu les chiffres de vente si j'faisais tourner l'info.


En même temps pour toi et toxic c'est pas votre métier a plein temps, mais je me trompe peut être ?
Quand on vous demande "tu fais quoi dans la vie ?", écrire dans canard PC c'est du gros secondaire non ?
Contrairement au noyaux dur de la rédaction pour qui c'est du plein temps.

Je me posais surtout la question parce que je me demandais à quel genre de réactions ont pouvais être confronté dans ce genre de métier et si les gens se contentait des clichés et préjugés (jeux video = enfants ou autres conneries ) où si au contraire ils cherchaient à s'intéresser, genre en vous lisant au moins de temps en temps.

----------


## LtBlight

Outre le Hors Série Hardware qui va être trimestriel, y'a-t-il un autre Hors-Série prévu ces prochains mois où ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour? :foudeshorssériesCPC:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Est ce que l'un de vous a pu tester Staline Vs Martians ?
> 
> Si oui, c'est juste une vaste blague ou il vaut le coup comme STR?


Les premiers retours que j'ai pu avoir/en lire sont assez catastrophiques. Mal optimisé, humour qui tombe à plat, partie STR qui vaut pas grand chose... Mais on va attendre l'avis des spécialistes.

TheToune: Non non, c'est bien ça, moi je suis Branlito-Salario-étudiant de mon vrai statut. Mais je vais pas laisser Toxic parader tout seul. Surtout qu'il se le permet seulement parce qu'il ressemble à Gringo en plus beau.

----------


## Toxic

> Mais je vais pas laisser Toxic parader tout seul. Surtout qu'il se le permet seulement parce qu'il ressemble à Gringo en plus beau.


En plus gros surtout. En fait je ressemble à Gringo qui aurait mangé Boulon.
Sinon pour Stalin vs Martians attendez le test, mais si on se fie à ce qui s'en dit déjà, je me vois au regret de confirmer les propos de Raphi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Stalin VS Martians, c'est complètement con particulièrement irritant mais à mourir de rire.
L'humour tombe à plat si t'es un journaliste américain complètement con qui ne comprend pas l'intérêt d'un "Bolchevik on Bicycle".

----------


## El Gringo

> Je me posais surtout la question parce que je me demandais à quel genre de réactions ont pouvais être confronté dans ce genre de métier et si les gens se contentait des clichés et préjugés (jeux video = enfants ou autres conneries ) où si au contraire ils cherchaient à s'intéresser, genre en vous lisant au moins de temps en temps.


Y'a énormément de gens qui disent que c'est génial, c'était leur rêve d'enfant... Eux, je leur explique à quel point je suis malheureux histoire de les dégouter de voir un tel ingrat avoir un job comme ça.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quoi ? C'est si triste que ça de se faire des batailles d'objets dans la gueule à la rédac' et de porter une  poubelle sur la tête ?   :tired: 

Tiens, y'a un autre métier que vous aimeriez faire si vous en aviez l'occasion ? Ou là c'est CPC-only  (pour l'instant en tout cas).

----------


## O.Boulon

Médecin.
Pour t'annoncer que t'as un cancer des yeux.

----------


## El Gringo

> Quoi ? C'est si triste que ça de se faire des batailles d'objets dans la gueule à la rédac' et de porter une  poubelle sur la tête ?  
> 
> Tiens, y'a un autre métier que vous aimeriez faire si vous en aviez l'occasion ? Ou là c'est CPC-only  (pour l'instant en tout cas).


Nan c'est génial, mais c'est marrant aussi de dégouter les gens. Sinon j'ai jamais su quoi faire avant Canard PC, je resterai pas éternellement ici et je ne sais pas ce que je ferai après. La manche, peut-être.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:tired: 
Je vois presque bien.
Par contre je saute des posts pour me garder un peu de temps à consacrer au travail.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je dis pas ça parce que t'as raté un post.
Je dis ça parce que je te veux du mal !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est le genre de choses  à ne pas dire à un maso  ::love:: 

Question bonus: Lapinzosky c'est d'la famille à Half ? Ou c'est encore un échelon de l'évolution en -dessous ?

----------


## El Gringo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYi1XreK01I
Call on me Uncut en 1080p, c'est beau la musique putain. Surtout entre 2' et 2'15.

----------


## Guest

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYi1XreK01I
> Call on me Uncut en 1080p, c'est beau la musique putain. Surtout entre 2' et 2'15.


Bah voilà tu sais quoi faire après Canard PC maintenant !

----------


## Velgos

Ah putain il en a mis partout de sa vidéo le sagouin...

----------


## El Gringo

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !

----------


## NitroG42

Gringo, sache que ma porte te sera toujours ouverte que tu sauras plus où aller.

----------


## Sylvine

> Nan c'est génial, mais c'est marrant aussi de dégouter les gens. Sinon j'ai jamais su quoi faire avant Canard PC, je resterai pas éternellement ici et je ne sais pas ce que je ferai après. La manche, peut-être.


 C'est trop la te-hon de bosser à CPC.
C'est comme les caissier(e)s.
"Nan mais c'est juste pour dépanner, après je vais trouver un vrai travail!"

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est trop la te-hon de bosser à CPC.
> C'est comme les caissier(e)s.
> "Nan mais c'est juste pour dépanner, après je vais trouver un vrai travail!"


Nan par contre c'est surement pas exactement comme les gens peuvent l'imaginer, ceux qui pensent que c'est le paradis sans sacrifices en tout cas. Enfin pour ceux qui avaient la chance de travailler dans le Joystick version hachette, si, mais c'est finit cette époque.

----------


## leroliste

> Nan par contre c'est surement pas exactement comme les gens peuvent l'imaginer, ceux qui pensent que c'est le paradis sans sacrifices en tout cas. Enfin pour ceux qui avaient la chance de travailler dans le Joystick version hachette, si, mais c'est finit cette époque.


Bah en tout cas beaucoup de personnes apprecient le sacrifice et la passion, je crois.
Moi en tout cas, et pote qui vous lit régulierement (pas tous les numeros), qui connais a peine l'existence du site internet (il s'en fout), mais parle de vous avec passion, comme si ça allait un peu au delà (pas trop faut pas déconner) d'un mag' de zeux vidéos.
Bref, vous faites du bon boulot les gars, vous nous aidez a reflechir. 
En ces temps de disette, ça n'a pas de prix.

Oui je sais, je suis gentil là, mais j'ai comme l'impression que tu as un petit coup de mou, et besoin d'un zentil message.  :^_^: 
Le voila, il est sincère.


P-S: et c'est un mec qui a le sous titre air bus qui dit ça, et ça, c'est la grande classe.

----------


## El Gringo

> ...


Merci c'est gentil, pas de soucis je suis juste fatigué comme toujours. Et on est tous conscients d'être des sacrés privilégiés hein,  j'espère que j'ai pas donné l'impression de me plaindre...
Par contre dit à ton pote de pas nous idéaliser on est tous des gros cons, Boulon surtout.

----------


## Voldain

> Nan par contre c'est surement pas exactement comme les gens peuvent l'imaginer, ceux qui pensent que c'est le paradis sans sacrifices en tout cas. Enfin pour ceux qui avaient la chance de travailler dans le Joystick version hachette, si, mais c'est finit cette époque.



C'est un problème d'argent seulement ou c'est à un autre niveau la différence avec Joystick sous Hachette?

(Pour vous bien entendu.)

----------


## Guest

Ah à Joystick ils avaient moins de chance, y avait pas encore Call On Me...

----------


## leroliste

> Merci c'est gentil, pas de soucis je suis juste fatigué comme toujours. Et on est tous conscients d'être des sacrés privilégiés hein,  j'espère que j'ai pas donné l'impression de me plaindre...
> Par contre dit à ton pote de pas nous idéaliser on est tous des gros cons, Boulon surtout.


Bouh, mon pote il vous idéalise pas, justement. Moi surement, un peu, parce que j'aime ça et ça me fait plaisir de vous imaginer comme des sages mystiques cyberpunks ( ::wacko:: ). Mais c'est normal, je suis un fan (enfin, le terme est peut etre un peu galvaudé...).
J'ai cité son exemple parce que lui, justement, c'est pas un fan. Et je voulais dire qu'il y a des gars qui trainent pas sur les fofo, qui sont pas des fanboyzz, et qui vous respectent, vous aiment et vous lisent, parce que vous les faites reflechir, en rigolant en plus, cerise sur le gateau. 
Sinon pour la fatigue, c'est la vie hein, aujourd'hui j'ai passé deux heures sur une putain de structure de scene, a six metres de haut avec un assurage précaire, sous la flotte et sans le k-way qui fait suer dedans. Je me suis plains en rentrant chez moi. Normal, on a le droit quand on en chie un peu.
Bon j'arrete ça va devenir mièvre.  ::rolleyes:: 

Juste: Lachez pas l'affaire, il y a du talent.

----------


## Velgos

> Merci c'est gentil, pas de soucis je suis juste fatigué comme toujours. Et on est tous conscients d'être des sacrés privilégiés hein,  j'espère que j'ai pas donné l'impression de me plaindre...
> Par contre dit à ton pote de pas nous idéaliser on est tous des gros cons, Boulon surtout.


Va aussi falloir comprendre qu'on peut kiffer à mort un truc que vous faites passer sans vous idéaliser. Genre j'adore lire Céline (putain c'est toujours l'exemple qu'on donne, faut que j'en trouve un autre).
Personnellement je ne doute pas de votre potentielle médiocrité en tant qu'individu.

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est un problème d'argent seulement ou c'est à un autre niveau la différence avec Joystick sous Hachette?
> 
> (Pour vous bien entendu.)


Ben ils avaient plus de budget, plus de temps, plus de plumes, la belle vie quoi. M'enfin ça va la notre n'est pas foutue non plus.





> Ah à Joystick ils avaient moins de chance, y avait pas encore Call On Me...


Les pauvres...




> Bouh, mon pote il vous idéalise pas, justement. Moi surement, un peu, parce que j'aime ça et ça me fait plaisir de vous imaginer comme des sages mystiques cyberpunks (). Mais c'est normal, je suis un fan (enfin, le terme est peut etre un peu galvaudé...).
> J'ai cité son exemple parce que lui, justement, c'est pas un fan. Et je voulais dire qu'il y a des gars qui trainent pas sur les fofo, qui sont pas des fanboyzz, et qui vous respectent, vous aiment et vous lisent, parce que vous les faites reflechir, en rigolant en plus, cerise sur le gateau. 
> Sinon pour la fatigue, c'est la vie hein, aujourd'hui j'ai passé deux heures sur une putain de structure de scene, a six metres de haut avec un assurage précaire, sous la flotte et sans le k-way qui fait suer dedans. Je me suis plains en rentrant chez moi. Normal, on a le droit quand on en chie un peu.
> Bon j'arrete ça va devenir mièvre. 
> 
> Juste: Lachez pas l'affaire, il y a du talent.


Putain tu bosses avec des artistes, tu vois des spectacles/concert gratos et en basktage, t'as pas la monotonie de la vie de bureau et t'oses te plaindre ? Bon par contre tu risques de porter des vieux t-shirts pourris ou des chemises de bucheron alors je relativise. Mais merci beaucoup pour les remarques sinon.




> Va aussi falloir comprendre qu'on peut kiffer à mort un truc que vous faites passer sans vous idéaliser. Genre j'adore lire Céline (putain c'est toujours l'exemple qu'on donne, faut que j'en trouve un autre).
> Personnellement je ne doute pas de votre potentielle médiocrité en tant qu'individu.


Nan mais je me doute bien, je dis juste ça en préventive parce qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas autant de recul que vous,  on n'a pas la grosse tête en fait. Enfin sauf Boulon, mais lui c'est physiologique et en plus il est con.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.
Mais je vous aime comme mes enfants difformes.

----------


## El Gringo

Mince, je pensais pas qu'il le lirait.

----------


## Bebealien

A quand d'autres vidéo débiles de Zoulou sur la rédac dans les news ?

----------


## TheToune

> A quand d'autres vidéo débiles de Zoulou sur la rédac dans les news ?


Tu lis pas le mag ?
Ils l'ont mangé  ::P: 

Dans son état il ne peut plus tenir la caméra  ::o:

----------


## Bebealien

> Tu lis pas le mag ?
> Ils l'ont mangé


Beuh si pourtant, d'autant plus que je me suis abonné maintenant, histoire de leur donner plus de sous d'un coup :B): 
Mais j'ai du zapper ce passage.

----------


## mescalin

> Oui.
> Mais je vous aime comme mes enfants difformes.


C'est donc à ça que sert ce mystérieux forum "enfants"  :tired:

----------


## Velgos

> Beuh si pourtant, d'autant plus que je me suis abonné maintenant, histoire de leur donner plus de sous d'un coup
> Mais j'ai du zapper ce passage.


C'est la BD de Couly.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Quand est-ce qu'on a le droit au test de stalin vs martians   ::wub::  ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Quand est-ce qu'on a le droit au test de stalin vs martians   ?


Quand Toxic arrêtera de regarder le catch sur Youtube.

----------


## Diwydiant

Les "Savriez-vous" sont-ils fondés sur des élements véridiques, ou s'agit-il d'élucubrations sortis de l'esprit torturé des membres de la rédac' ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Les "Savriez-vous" sont-ils fondés sur des élements véridiques, ou s'agit-il d'élucubrations sortis de l'esprit torturé des membres de la rédac' ?


Ben _a priori_ la 1. Et des hoax parfois (donald)

----------


## Velgos

Yo, je vois avec surprise qu'il y a Velvet Assassin qui vient de sortir sur Steam. Ca fait longtemps que vous en avez pas causé, non? Vous y avez touché un peu?

----------


## L'invité

> Quand Toxic arrêtera de regarder le catch sur Youtube.


C'est pas Toxic qui le testera Stalin vs Martian.  ::sad::

----------


## Diwydiant

> Ben _a priori_ la 1. Et des hoax parfois (donald)


Mais _Donald_ pourrait également être véridique (very-dick ?) aussi...

 :tired: 

Par contre, le coup de la giraffe et du gépard me laisse froid, au niveau crédibilité...

 :tired: 


 :^_^:

----------


## Boitameuh

Vous pouvez les renommer en "le saviez-tu ?", je trouve ça plus classe.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Par contre, le coup de la giraffe et du gépard me laisse froid, au niveau crédibilité...


En fait, ce sont les Romains qui ont appelé la girafe _camelopardus_
Pour Donald :
http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/finland.asp

----------


## Diwydiant

> En fait, ce sont les Romains qui ont appelé la girafe _camelopardus_
> Pour Donald :
> http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/finland.asp


 
Merci Sidus, je me coucherai moins con, ce soir (et ça, ça n'était pas gagné d'avance...)

 ::): 

Je laisserai ma naïveté de côté, les prochaines fois...

 :tired:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> En fait, ce sont les Romains qui ont appelé la girafe _camelopardus_


Remplacez les bouseux du latium par les effeminés de l'hellade, pardon.

----------


## M.Rick75

En revenant sur les histoires d'orientations (mais pas sexuelles), quid de projets pour passer de l'autre coté de la barrière? Faire parti (ou monter) d'une équipe de développement sur ce jeu ultime que vous élaborez dans votre tête comme une tour de Goo balls depuis l'enfance?

L'avis de tous m'intéresse, bien sur (rhooo la vieille lèche), mais également du doyen de la publication, ce vieux Casque (c'est le plus vieux, non? La plus longue expérience de roux dans la presse vidéoludique?)... Comme Gringo laissait entendre qu'il ne ferait pas de la pige toute sa vie, que pas mal de gens de joystick (mais je me demande aussi ce que sont devenus des gens que je lisait jeune, ceux qui écrivaient dans Amstrad 100% ou Tilt, voir Gen 4 première époque) se sont recyclés, ou encore Ackboo parti pour s'occuper de dauphins (c'est assez mystérieux comme histoire). J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir un effet de lassitude dans votre rapport particulier aux jeux vidéos (tester plusieurs jeux pas forcément par goûts, essayer d'avoir une vision analytique,...).

----------


## Toxic

> C'est pas Toxic qui le testera Stalin vs Martian.


Non moi je teste les bons jeux  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Passera pas.
Un type qui se présente masqué, crédibilité zéro  :tired:

----------


## Goji

Qui joue en zqsd et qui joue avec les flèches à la rédac (avec le kiki de la main sur le ctrl-droit pour sauter, c'est trop ridicule) ?
Et qui porte la souris à gauche, comme les anglais ?
Mettez-vous tous les mains dans le cambouis ou est-ce qu'à la moindre anicroche (eh t'as vu, je l'ai placé !) c'est le Teraboule qui déboule ?
Les reliures c'est mort-mort ou y'a encore de l'espoir ?
Boulon, tu écris en dehors de ton travail journalistique ?

----------


## flochy

Perso, je n'ai jamais compris qu'on joue en zqsd. J'ai toujours joué en esdf, qui donne plus de touches autour pour binder potentiellement des trucs, et qui est la position naturelle de la main gauche en dactylo (l'index sur le f, qui au passage à souvent un petit relief qui sert de repère : pas besoin de regarder le clavier)  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ouais et jouer avec des eSDF, cela donne un coté cyber Abbé Pierre a ton style de jeu.

----------


## GruntGrunt

Pis CtrlG et ShiftG sont super loin du coup !!

----------


## O.Boulon

> Qui joue en zqsd et qui joue avec les flèches à la rédac (avec le kiki de la main sur le ctrl-droit pour sauter, c'est trop ridicule) ?
> Et qui porte la souris à gauche, comme les anglais ?
> Mettez-vous tous les mains dans le cambouis ou est-ce qu'à la moindre anicroche (eh t'as vu, je l'ai placé !) c'est le Teraboule qui déboule ?
> Les reliures c'est mort-mort ou y'a encore de l'espoir ?
> Boulon, tu écris en dehors de ton travail journalistique ?


Z[KU]SD !
Souris à gauche pour Monsieur Chat, je crois.
Et on se démerde avec nos machines, moi d'ailleurs, je vais galérer à la rentrée sur l'agonie de ma carte mère.
Sinon, je ne suis pas assez seul pour écrire sérieusement, Dieu merci.

----------


## Airwalkmax

A quand une réflexion philosophique sur le sens de la vie virtuelle ?

----------


## Drcouleur

> A quand une réflexion philosophique sur le sens de la vie virtuelle ?


 
A propos de vie virtuelle quelqu'un a t'il des nouvelles du numéro special hardware qui devait sortir le 5 mai?

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu suis pas.
C'est le 15 mai.

----------


## Drcouleur

> Tu suis pas.
> C'est le 15 mai.


 
Merci msieur boulon zetes bien bon...
Par ailleurs z'avez une vraie plume vous, a quand un article sur l'épistémologie du lacanisme?

----------


## O.Boulon

Quand mon psy aura remboursé sa piscine et que ça sera à mon tour d'arnaquer les simples d'esprit.

----------


## Drcouleur

> Quand mon psy aura remboursé sa piscine et que ça sera à mon tour d'arnaquer les simples d'esprit.


_La psychanalyse est un remède contre l'ignorance,elle est sans effet sur la connerie. (Jacques Lacan )_


cqfd!

allez au plaisir msieur boulon!

----------


## Boitameuh

> cqfd!


Nan zqsd.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Quand mon psy aura remboursé sa piscine et que ça sera à mon tour d'arnaquer les simples d'esprit.


Avec toi il a déjà pu s'en payer deux.

----------


## Sylvine

> Avec toi il a déjà pu s'en payer deux.


 Nan, ça c'est son diététicien.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Nan, ça c'est son diététicien.


A force de manger des sopalins et des acides aminés  ::sad::  !

----------


## Percolator42

J'ai une question, comment je fais pour savoir ou trouver le magazine cpc, dans quelle presse/magasin.
A première vue ça fait con comme question mais j'en ai marre de faire presse en presse à la recherche du mag, d'entendre la voix de la patronne " _Cannnnnnardd pc???conè po mais j'ai canard wc par contre_
Ou sinon ils ont jamais reçus le mag, j'y passe toutes les semaines pourtant, enfin pas le gout de faire 30 km(aller-retour) pour aller au carrouf du coin ou je le trouverais peut-être pas...
Alors possibilité de savoir ou le mag est envoyé?
Merci

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai une question, comment je fais pour savoir ou trouver le magazine cpc, dans quelle presse/magasin.
> A première vue ça fait con comme question mais j'en ai marre de faire presse en presse à la recherche du mag, d'entendre la voix de la patronne " _Cannnnnnardd pc???conè po mais j'ai canard wc par contre_
> Ou sinon ils ont jamais reçus le mag, j'y passe toutes les semaines pourtant, enfin pas le gout de faire 30 km(aller-retour) pour aller au carrouf du coin ou je le trouverais peut-être pas...
> Alors possibilité de savoir ou le mag est envoyé?
> Merci


http://www.trouverlapresse.com/LOP/start.do  :;): .

----------


## Percolator42

Merci, par contre ce site trouve pas tout les magazines, comme pc assemblage par exemple.

----------


## ducon

Si ce magazine est distribué par les MLP (messageries lyonnaises de presse), peut-être que tu ne le trouveras pas sur le site des NMPP (nouvelles messageries parisiennes de presse), mais je me goure peut-être.

----------


## kilfou

Distribué par NMPP.

----------


## fouizlala

"si on veut", "si on veut"...  ::|: 
Qui a la plus grosse 

Spoiler Alert! 


biiiip

 à la rédac ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> "si on veut", "si on veut"... 
> Qui a la plus grosse 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> biiiip
> 
>  à la rédac ?


 
Casque, évidemment...

19.5, tout de même...

 :tired:

----------


## Guest

Désolé mais côté biiiips divers et variés c'est Couly qui gère le plus.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> 19.5, tout de même...


Mouais...  :B):

----------


## Tromzy

De mémoire, à combien d'exemplaires s'est vendu le 1er numéro ?

----------


## kilfou

Il s'est vendu à 1.90€.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tromzy

Edité, il me semblait bien avoir oublié un mot.  ::ninja::

----------


## alx

> De mémoire, à combien d'exemplaires s'est vendu le 1er numéro ?


Le 26 novembre 2003.

----------


## dalgwen

> De mémoire, à combien d'exemplaires s'est vendu le 1er numéro ?


Avec une trentaine de pages.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Savez vous déjà ce qu'il y aura (s'il y a) de spécial pour le 200eme ?

----------


## ducon

Le test de DNF ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> Le test de DNF ?



Leave Duke alooooooooooOOOOOOoooooooooooooooone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





 :Emo:

----------


## Guest

> Savez vous déjà ce qu'il y aura (s'il y a) de spécial pour le 200eme ?


Il coûtera deux fois plus cher.

----------


## Frogg

Pourquoi Threanor rêve-t-il de moi? Depuis quand, et dans quelles circonstances oniriques? Suis-je en danger?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, erreur de maquette, en fait, il a rêvé de Philéas Fag, son alter ego inverti.
Sinon, cette nuit, j'ai rêvé que je faisais pleurer le comique Sim parce qu'il nous traitait de magazine de bolchévique.

----------


## Tramb

Ptain ça fait flipper un crossover onirique de The Sims ou y'aurait que des clones de Sim.

----------


## alx

Que des clones _gay_ de Sim.

----------


## johnclaude

> Savez vous déjà ce qu'il y aura (s'il y a) de spécial pour le 200eme ?


Normalement cette information ne devrait pas être divulguée avant parution, alors restez discret

Spoiler Alert! 


Omar Boulon en drag queen

Avec ça sur la couverture, la clientèle du 192 devrait être fidélisée.

----------


## Frogg

> Nan, erreur de maquette, en fait, il a rêvé de Philéas Fag, son alter ego inverti.


Je ne sais comment le prendre...

J'espérais une douce réponse du clochard mystique, serais-je dans le collimateur du clasheur mastoc?

:excessivementfier:  :Cigare:

----------


## Tramb

> De quels groupes de cracks faisiez vous partis ?  quartex ? Paradox ? Chateau rouge ? Goutte d'or ?


C'était très con et ça m'a fait marrer.

----------


## Nilsou

Dites : Comme tout les jour je fait ma recherche Google sur CPC et je vois en 5 ème résultat ceci :
http://www.gamepro.fr/actualites/203...o-3-canard-pc/

Je suppose que vu la dates du truc vous l'aviez remarqué mais bon, dans le doute je post ici.

Oila oila

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Sinon, cette nuit, j'ai rêvé que je faisais pleurer le comique Sim parce qu'il nous traitait de magazine de bolchévique.


Non sérieux ça risque pas d'arriver pour deux raisons évidentes, d'une Sim est mort  ::O:  (in memoriam SIM), de deux vous êtes des social traitres  ::P:

----------


## Pelomar

> Dites : Comme tout les jour je fait ma recherche Google sur CPC et je vois en 5 ème résultat ceci :
> http://www.gamepro.fr/actualites/203...o-3-canard-pc/
> 
> Je suppose que vu la dates du truc vous l'aviez remarqué mais bon, dans le doute je post ici.
> 
> Oila oila


Vieille affaire ca, je pense pas que c'est la peine de repartir dessus  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Purée j'avais pas vu cet article.

Et dans les commentaires : _"Chez CPC c'est un peu le Magazine People du PC"_

 ::lol:: 
Aynorme.

Edit: sinon vous n'arrivez pas à forcer le portail chez STreum On Studio ? Pas de news sur E.Y.E ?

----------


## Narm

> Non sérieux ça risque pas d'arriver pour deux raisons évidentes, d'une Sim est mort  (in memoriam SIM), de deux vous êtes des social traitres


Sim n'est pas mort.  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Sim est immortel.
Comme Joe Dassin.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Et Alain Gillot-Pétré.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Vieille affaire ca, je pense pas que c'est la peine de repartir dessus


Connaissait pas, et ça me donne une putain d'envie de m'abonner tout de suite ! Je pensait pas que y avait des débats la dessus !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Allez vous faire le test d'Avernum ? Le peu que j'ai lu dans le test de Geneforge m'interpelle, j'aurais bien aimé un avis, je sens que je vais craquer cet été pour un RPG de qualité.

----------


## Threanor

> Allez vous faire le test d'Avernum ? Le peu que j'ai lu dans le test de Geneforge m'interpelle, j'aurais bien aimé un avis, je sens que je vais craquer cet été pour un RPG de qualité.


Je ne pense pas non, j'en avais déjà rapidement parlé dans le dossier des meilleurs jeux indépendants de 2008 et ça commence à faire loin. Mais comme toujours chez Spiderweb, la démo est longue de plusieurs heures et tu as largement le temps de te faire une opinion. En bref ça ressemble beaucoup à Geneforge dans un autre univers sauf que tu crées ton groupe de 4 personnes (obligatoirement un guerrier, un voleur, un mago et un prêtre) et que c'est plus orienté combats/dungeon crawling mais toujours avec un background détaillé et plusieurs factions concurrentes qui vont chercher à t'utiliser. Je recommande aussi.

----------


## t!grou

> Si on se ramene avec une bonne bouteille de vodka on as le droit de visiter la redac ??



Si tu te ramene avec un bon gateau je sais que ca marche!!! ::P: 
(dsl le post date mais comme je viens jamais sur le forum...........)

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Si on se ramene avec une bonne bouteille de vodka on as le droit de visiter la redac ??


Boulon risquerait de bouder si tu ramènes rien pour lui.

(Désolé si le post date mais comme je viens très peu sur le forum).

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Qui est-ce qui est en train de s'amuser avec les couleurs des pseudos du forum ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Qui est-ce qui est en train de s'amuser avec les couleurs des pseudos du forum ?


Le doc.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Le doc.


 ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::

----------


## spongebong

Ce n'est pas sale.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ce n'est pas drôle.
Parce que je suis un sombre connard aigri, jaloux du talent de mes collègues et des simples membres du forum qui ne sont pas payés pour être drôles.

----------


## El Gringo

Un peu de respect pour le patron STP.
Je respecte d'ailleurs beaucoup mon rédac'chef et j'obéis à toutes ses demandes et en particulier les va te faire foutre qu'il me lance quand je lui indique que je suis trop fatigué pour travailler.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Z'êtes mimi en rose vous  ::love::  
Tournez-vous pour voir  :Bave:

----------


## Brocoli Man

C'est pas rose, c'est fuschia.
Rose c'est pour les gamines attardées fans de Hello Kitty.
Fuschia c'est pour les gens hypes qui assument leur sexualité et les jeans slim.

----------


## Goji

Magenta, comme ça tout le monde a raison, surtout qu'au final on s'en fout  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est pas rose, c'est fuschia.
> Rose c'est pour les gamines attardées fans de Hello Kitty.
> Fuschia c'est pour les gens hypes qui assument leur sexualité et les jeans slim.


Tu sous-entend que la rédac' est fan de Tokio Hotel ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Tu sous-entend que la rédac' est fan de Tokio Hotel ?


Prove me wrong  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Parce que c'est un roux qui dirige canard pc.  :tired:

----------


## Ezechiel

Du coup nous on s'est fait chourrer notre magnifique rose et on est revenu sur ce bête et crasse orange... (rien que de le dire ça fait vulgaire et plouc). Je vais tenter un combat pour qu'on se voit attribuer un mauve profond... Vu la diplomatie du patron, je vais peut être me faire permaban, mais c'est un comba qui vaut la peine.

----------


## El Gringo

> Tu sous-entend que la rédac' est fan de Tokio Hotel ?


On a un poster au bureau, ça compte ?




> Du coup nous on s'est fait chourrer notre magnifique rose et on est revenu sur ce bête et crasse orange... (rien que de le dire ça fait vulgaire et plouc). Je vais tenter un combat pour qu'on se voit attribuer un mauve profond... Vu la diplomatie du patron, je vais peut être me faire permaban, mais c'est un comba qui vaut la peine.


Oh oui bat toi, j'assure tes arrières.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On a un poster au bureau, ça compte ?


Ca dépend si vous faites une génuflexion devant en entrant dans la pièce.

----------


## El Gringo

Nan on a rajouté des faux seins au chanteur. Enfin quand je dis "on" c'est zoulou et ses drôles de fanstasmes...

----------


## t!grou

En meme temps ca lui vas pas trop mal vu sa gueule (parce que genre androgyne, on avait pas fait mieux depuis les chevaliers du zodiaque...), mais j'ai meme pas fait gaffe a ce poster. 
Il etait ou  ::huh:: ???????????

----------


## Velgos

> Nan on a rajouté des faux seins au chanteur. Enfin quand je dis "on" c'est zoulou et ses drôles de fanstasmes...


Il est très bien ce fantasme, c'est toi qui est bizarre.

----------


## Boitameuh

Même si Flubber m'a dit que non, merko b1400 c'était une blague ?

----------


## ducon

> Il etait ou ???????????


Vous connaissez l’histoire du lecteur avec un poster blanc sur le dos ?  :^_^:

----------


## --Lourd--

Vous buvez de l'alcool pendant vos heures de service, euh de boulot je veux dire ? Si je ramène un bon whisky à l'occaz, ça le fait ? Avec ou sans glaçon ? Boulon il mord ?

----------


## Boolay

Il griffe et il tire les cheveux.

----------


## Threanor

> Vous buvez de l'alcool pendant vos heures de service, euh de boulot je veux dire ? Si je ramène un bon whisky à l'occaz, ça le fait ? Avec ou sans glaçon ? Boulon il mord ?


Si c'est du bon whisky c'est évidemment sans glaçon et du scotch single malt 12 ans d'âge minimum. Boulon ne boit pas mais il peut mordre ou lancer n'importe quel objet un tant soit peu dangereux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si c'est du bon whisky c'est évidemment sans glaçon et du scotch single malt 12 ans d'âge minimum.


Mais bien sûr.

Et après on se retrouve avec "des erreurs de maquette" sur les notes des test.

Diabolo Grenadine pour tous, s'tout.

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous buvez de l'alcool pendant vos heures de service, euh de boulot je veux dire ? Si je ramène un bon whisky à l'occaz, ça le fait ? Avec ou sans glaçon ? Boulon il mord ?


Moi je suis chaud mais j'ai des collègues à qui ça plait pas. Allez comprendre...

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi, j'aime bien quand mes collègues boivent au travail.
Comme ça, j'ai l'air vachement plus normal.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Est ce que Gringo a goûté la Leffe 9° ?

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais, mais je préfère la triple. ça t'intéressait vraiment ?  :tired:

----------


## Threanor

> Est ce que Gringo a goûté la Leffe 9° ?


C'est ignoble, presque autant que la 8.6.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ouais, mais je préfère la triple. ça t'intéressait vraiment ?


Tu es ma muse en matière d'alcool.
Et puis c'est délicat de répondre non, je prendrais des points pour flood.
Ceci dit je ne pensais pas avoir une réponse  :^_^:  mais je ne prendrai pas la peine de la goûter maintenant.

----------


## Guest

Gringo, t'as installé ton hamac ?

----------


## El Gringo

Pas encore... Mais ça ne saurait tarder, j'ai les cordes maintenant.

----------


## Guest

Ok j'arrive.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Tu cherches à te pendre ?

----------


## kilfou

> C'est ignoble, presque autant que la 8.6.


Y a une meuf de ma connaissance qui pensait qu'une Leffe 9° se buvait tiède.  :tired: 

Et oui, elle est blonde (comme la bière).

 ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Tu cherches à te pendre ?


Non à passer le temps, en dormant dans un hamac à côté des gitans, des rondes de police et d'un immeuble en ruine, tout en pensant à Gringo qui, pour changer, "essaye de bosser", ça serait plus rigolo.

----------


## L'invité

Vous irez à l'E3 cet année? 
J'ai hate de voir à quoi ressemble les nouvelles babes! ::o:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C'est ignoble, presque autant que la 8.6.


Tout à fait d'accord...

----------


## mescalin

Roh les alcoolos de luxe là, ho ! Je vais vous remettre au cola/alcool à bruler, moi ! La leffe 9 vaut pas la triple, on est d'accord mais tout de même ça reste tout à fait buvable !

----------


## Threanor

> Roh les alcoolos de luxe là, ho ! Je vais vous remettre au cola/alcool à bruler, moi ! La leffe 9 vaut pas la triple, on est d'accord mais tout de même ça reste tout à fait buvable !


Écoute j'ai un moyen très simple pour en faire et qui te coutera moins cher : tu rajoutes un peu d'alcool à brûler/à 90° dans de la Leffe basique. Tu verras c'est exactement pareil.

----------


## halfy

> Écoute j'ai un moyen très simple pour en faire et qui te coutera moins cher : tu rajoutes un peu d'alcool à brûler/à 90° dans de la Leffe basique. Tu verras c'est exactement pareil.


Threanor, citoyen d'honneur en belgique; on est pas pret de le vivre...

C'est pas la remise des clés de la ville  que tu auras mais plutot un faire part de décès. (style "Bon Baisers de Bruges")

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Écoute j'ai un moyen très simple pour en faire et qui te coutera moins cher : tu rajoutes un peu d'alcool à brûler/à 90° dans de la Leffe basique. Tu verras c'est exactement pareil.


Sinon il y a le Jean Biere, c'est un cocktail que j'aime, mélange leffe blonde/cognac. C'est bon comme une leffe et ca a la force du cognac.
Bon j'adore le cognac donc c'était facile.

----------


## mescalin

> Écoute j'ai un moyen très simple pour en faire et qui te coutera moins cher : tu rajoutes un peu d'alcool à brûler/à 90° dans de la Leffe basique. Tu verras c'est exactement pareil.


J'ai jamais essayé tiens  :tired:

----------


## Threanor

> Threanor, citoyen d'honneur en belgique; on est pas pret de le vivre...
>  C'est pas la remise des clés de la ville  que tu auras mais plutot un faire part de décès. (style "Bon Baisers de Bruges")


J'ai rien compris mais je suis torché ("le picon bière c'est redoutable, même les belges s'y aventurent pas, ça vous fait rouler sous la table comme un rat"). Sache que devenir belge c'est mon but dans la vie mais que je considère la Leffe (sauf la triple) comme une insulte aux vrais bières belges d'abbayes qui ne sont pas produites en quantité industrielle...

----------


## Djal

> "le picon bière c'est redoutable, même les belges s'y aventurent pas, ça vous fait rouler sous la table comme un rat"


J'vais te coller Hadopi sur le dos espèce de sale pirate.

----------


## Samzamel

Canard PC à l'E3?

----------


## Djal

> Canard PC à l'E3?


T'inquiètes ils seront dans la place, Gringo a déjà pris les billets.

----------


## El Gringo

> Canard PC à l'E3?


Dossier dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

C'est sur, ça sera moins bien que le fextival du jeux vidéo de Brest...

----------


## El Gringo

C'est sûr...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Dossier dans le prochain numéro.


Ouaah en plus du test des sims3, ca va être formid'.
Vous y croyez à l'histoire de "l'E3 va redevenir aussi bien et utile qu'avant" ?

----------


## Fret

Salut la rédaction, je me demandais si vous aviez des news sur "The crossing" développé par Arkane depuis hum un petit moment maintenant.

----------


## El Gringo

Il se porte bien.

PS : Mis à part l'arrêt du développement bien entendu.

----------


## Acteon

Voui z'ont juste stopper le développement  :^_^: 
http://www.nofrag.com/2009/mai/15/31399/


A l'edit de fourbe -_-'

----------


## Diwydiant

Et le shampoing qui te sert de neveu, au fait ?

 ::P: 


Non, sincèrement, comment se porte le futur L337 R0xx0R ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Et le shampoing qui te sert de neveu, au fait ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non, sincèrement, comment se porte le futur L337 R0xx0R ?


Il va très bien, et il est trop meugnon avec ses grandes oreilles qui font tant la fierté de sa moman...

----------


## Fret

> Il se porte bien.
> 
> PS : Mis à part l'arrêt du développement bien entendu.


Damned, je viens de voir ça, ils parlent de pause, vu que vous connaissez un peu le fonctionnement de l'industrie vous en pensez quoi? Il me semble qu'Arkane est plutôt un studio stable en terme de longévité/ qualité.


*Cresson*

J'étais en train de lire cette news mais merci Acteon.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Il va très bien, et il est trop meugnon avec ses grandes oreilles qui font tant la fierté de sa moman...


C'est bien ce que je dis, avec un tonton pareil, ça ne m'étonne pas :







 :tired:

----------


## ElGato

> Damned, je viens de voir ça, ils parlent de pause, vu que vous connaissez un peu le fonctionnement de l'industrie vous en pensez quoi? Il me semble qu'Arkane est plutôt un studio stable en terme de longévité/ qualité.


Je m'incruste: en temps normal un projet "en pause" ça se traduit "les vers finissent tout juste l'orbite gauche", mais dans ce cas précis Arkane a bien précisé qu'il s'agissait d'une "véritable" pause, qui se traduirait donc plutôt par "on ressortira le projet quand on n'aura vraiment que ça à faire".

----------


## Fret

C'est un peu ce que j'en avais compris, merci monsieur le chat ibérique. Je viens de revoir le teaser, en dehors du concept assez novateur je ne peux que trouver émoustillant le rendu visuel, surtout la ville des "croisés". 

J'espère que le développement reprendra rapidement.

----------


## Guest

Et Dead Island ?

----------


## El Gringo

Et la sélection de logiciels de la rubrique Download ?

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Vous avez des nouvelles de Metro 2033 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, y aura des caddies volants et tu pourras acheter de la choucroute en pilule par paquet de 5000 doses.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Que pensez-vous du lifting graphique à la Merchants of Brooklyn de Borderlands ?

----------


## Goji

> Et la sélection de logiciels de la rubrique Download ?


Et Taïma  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme871

Le sondage concernant la nouvelle maquette, il existe ?

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Ouais, y aura des caddies volants et tu pourras acheter de la choucroute en pilule par paquet de 5000 doses.


Je suis pas sur d'avoir compris le fond de ton message.  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ah je connaissais pas ce magasin. On apprend tout un tas de trucs grace à cpc.
Pendant que t'es là. Downfall pour quelqu'un qui ne parle pas bien anglais c'est possible ? Il y a des sous titres (que ce soit en vf ou en vo) ?

----------


## Boolay

Tremble b0b0  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a pas de voix digits dans Sownfall ou alors je me rappelle pas.
Tout est écrit.

----------


## Goji

Boulon rêve de sports d'hiver et de bonshommes de neige  ::):

----------


## fenrhir

Bon, ça fait un bail que z'êtes installés dans vos nouveaux locaux : 
1° Quelle est la boutique la plusse mieux dans un rayon de 300m (genre tout le monde y passe pour voir/acheter un truc) ?
2° La plusse pire ?
3° Et votre meilleur voisin ?
4° Et le plus chiant ?

--
Fenrhir

----------


## El Gringo

Perso je sais pas désolé. Tout ce que je sais c'est que ça manque vraiment de tabac dans le coin.

----------


## Diwydiant

Tiens, je me demandais ça, l'autre jour : est-ce que vous vous voyez souvent, hors boulot ?

Manger chez Casque, l'apéro chez ackboo, soirée pyjama-santiags chez Boulon etc etc...
Des vacances ensemble et tout le toutim...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, vu qu'on passe tout notre temps de conscience ensemble...
Si, la dernière fois, on a fait une soirée Eurovision chez moi, mais c'était nul, parce qu'on se déteste tous et que nos copines c'est des connes.

----------


## Darkfire8

> nos copines


Troll !

Ca peut être qu'un fake! Pi c'est quoi une copine d'abord?

----------


## Threanor

> Que pensez-vous du lifting graphique à la Merchants of Brooklyn de Borderlands ?


It's a cock !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce que Fable 2 sortira un jour sur pcou pas finalement ? Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le premier devait rester exclu Xbox et est finalement sorti sur PC ensuite.
Alors, Molyneux va nous faire la même, ou il a décidé qu'on avait pas le droit de s'amuser avec ce petit bijou de fun ?

----------


## Lapinaute

> Ca peut être qu'un fake! Pi c'est quoi une copine d'abord?


http://www.copinedegeek.com/

----------


## Ezechiel

> Est-ce que Fable 2 sortira un jour sur pcou pas finalement ? Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le premier devait rester exclu Xbox et est finalement sorti sur PC ensuite.
> Alors, Molyneux va nous faire la même, ou il a décidé qu'on avait pas le droit de s'amuser avec ce petit bijou de fun ?


Owoui Fable II sur pc  ::wub::

----------


## Sk-flown

Fable2 c'est le genre de jeu qui ont l'air bien tant qu'ils restent sur consoles, parce que quand ils viennent sur PC un max de gens les piratent et voient que c'est tout naze en fait.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Fable2 c'est le genre de jeu qui ont l'air bien tant qu'ils restent sur consoles, parce que quand ils viennent sur PC un max de gens les piratent et voient que c'est tout naze en fait.


Ah ben moi je l'ai pris sur console et j'ai aussi vu qu'il était tout naze.  ::|: 


Aura-t'on la chance de voir le test de Blood Bowl pour le prochain numéro ?

----------


## jaragorn_99

Bonjour.
J'aimerai savoir si le "PC" dans Canard PC signifiait Point & Click?
En effet, au vu du nombre de jeux de ce type auxquels ont a droit en test tous les mois, je me demande si c'etait voulu ce nombre de test (sans grand interet) et si vous aviez un problème avec les "gros" éditeurs.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bonjour.
> J'aimerai savoir si le "PC" dans Canard PC signifiait Click and Play?
> En effet, au vu du nombre de jeux de ce type auxquels ont a droit en test tous les mois, je me demande si c'etait voulu ce nombre de test (sans grand interet) et si vous aviez un problème avec les "gros" éditeurs.


Le monde entier à un problème avec les gros éditeurs

Plus sérieusement CPC teste tous les jeux mais la ligne éditorial lorgne de plus en plus vers les jeux indé parce que la qualité y est de plus en plus souvent au rendez-vous soit exactement l'inverse de ce qu'il se passe chez les gros poissons.

Donc au final c'est plutôt positif et cpc s'inscrit dans le rôle d'un média qui informe sur l'informatique, les jeux vidéo et leurs évolutions.
Le fait ai aujourd'hui que grâce à Steam, Impulse et d'autre que les jeux indé ont acquis une visibilité qu'ils n'ont jamais eu.
Il est donc parfaitement normal que cpc prenne le train en marche plutôt que de rester sur le quai à l'instar des grands mags du groupe Future.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Plus sérieusement CPC teste tous les jeux mais la ligne éditorial lorgne de plus en plus vers les jeux indé parce que la qualité y est de plus en plus souvent au rendez-vous soit exactement l'inverse de ce qu'il se passe chez les gros poissons.


Je rajouterai que le lectorat de CPC aura sans doute plus tendance à se tourner vers les indé que celui de PCJeux. Même si avec les steam et Cie ça se démocratise pas mal. 
Après ça empêche pas CPC de faire 6 pages sur FarCry 2 ou les derniers Call of Duty.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Bonjour.
> J'aimerai savoir si le "PC" dans Canard PC signifiait Click and Play?


Tu veux dire "Point & Click" plutôt nan ?

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Le monde entier à un problème avec les gros éditeurs
> Plus sérieusement CPC teste tous les jeux mais la ligne éditorial lorgne de plus en plus vers les jeux indé parce que la qualité y est de plus en plus souvent au rendez-vous soit exactement l'inverse de ce qu'il se passe chez les gros poissons.


J'ai rien contre les jeux indé, mais franchement, si c'est pour jouer à des trucs pas innovents, réchaufés et moches.....................
Je dis pas que les grands éditeurs fond mieux, mais bon, quand je vois Death Track, j'ai les yeux qui me pique, quand je vois Aztaka, j'ai l'impression d'avoir fait un saut dans le passé de 10 ans.
Alors peu etre qu'ils sont plus amusant qu'un Crysis ou Stalker (et surement moins buggé que ce dernier), mais bon voilà quoi, ils ont surtout l'air super chiant.
Ca faisait plusieurs semaines que mon inquiétude grandissait vis à vis du choix des jeux testés, mais là franchement, j'en peux plus de lire des tests d'un truc qui depassera pas 3 ou 4 en note de test.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h49 ----------




> Tu veux dire "Point & Click" plutôt nan ?


Oui, je me suis tromper, j'edit  ::):

----------


## Anonyme871

En même temps c'était quoi l'actu pc ces dernières semaines ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> En même temps c'était quoi l'actu pc ces dernières semaines ?


On teste ce qui sort.
C'est aussi bête que ça.

Quand il n'y a pas d'actu "grand spectacle", on se tourne vers l'indé.

Mais si tu veux, je te programme Crysis 2 pour le prochain numéro.

----------


## Anonyme871

> On teste ce qui sort.
> C'est aussi bête que ça.
> 
> Quand il n'y a pas d'actu "grand spectacle", on se tourne vers l'indé.


Heu, mouai c'est plus ou moins ce que je viens de dire quoi.  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

T'es parano toi.
Je me suis gourré de quote.

Ah oui et tant que j'y pense, vous voulez de l'actualité ?
Dans le Prochain, on couvre l'E3. 
Je crois que ça pourrait convenir.

----------


## Goji

> Ah oui et tant que j'y pense, vous voulez de l'actualité ?
> Dans le Prochain, on couvre l'E3.


Vendu  ::):

----------


## Akodo

> Alors peu etre qu'ils sont plus amusant qu'un Crysis ou Stalker (et surement moins buggé que ce dernier), mais bon voilà quoi, ils ont surtout l'air super chiant.


Ben moi je préfère jouer à un jeu qui n'est pas ultra beau mais qui est bien pensé et sympa qu'à un jeu à la pointe de la technologie vide et sans âme, genre Far Cry 2 pour n'en citer qu'un.

Exemple : Penumbra, petit jeux, pas joli-joli dans l'ensemble, mais qui envoie grave du patté niveau ambiance et immersion.
Alone In The Dark 5 (enfin le dernier quoi, je sais plus si c'est le 5), grosse production, campagne de pub et tout... Et c'est de la marde. 

Donc bon, Aztaca, "ça a l'air chiant", ben je sais pas trop ce qui te fait dire ça.
T'aimes pas les jeux en 2D ? Faut lire le test qui va avec aussi.
C'est idiot le "ça a l'air", surtout en se basant uniquement sur des screen shots. J'ai un pote à qui j'ai montré World of Goo, qui me dit "c'est quoi cette merde ?"
Il l'a testé et l'a acheté dans la foulée  :;): 
Bref, BOulon la prochaine fois que tu testes un jeu à gros budget, case des screens du Démineur dans les pages, comme ça ça aura l'air chiant aussi  :^_^:

----------


## Airwalkmax

Après tout, Braid aussi est en 2D, et pourtant  ::wub::

----------


## Akodo

Tiens et je rajouterai Plants VS Zombies  ::wub::

----------


## jaragorn_99

> On teste ce qui sort.
> C'est aussi bête que ça.
> 
> Quand il n'y a pas d'actu "grand spectacle", on se tourne vers l'indé.
> 
> Mais si tu veux, je te programme Crysis 2 pour le prochain numéro.


Mais c'est pas le problème de tester du jeux "grand spectacle", mais qu'elle est l'interet de faire une page sur Mata Hary? Hulk? Iron Man?
Serieux, je m'eclate plus a lire la partie du mag avant les tests qu'un test de Mata Hary................. C'est plus cours, plus caustique, plus CPC qu'un test sur Mata Hary ou rien qu'au titre on sait que ça va finir avec un 2 ou un 3.

Sinon, j'aime bien la nouvelle/ancienne formule  ::): 
Mais bon un test de Point & Click par 15zaines, ça devrait suffire, je suis pas sûr que la communauté soit tres chagriné si elle voit pas le test de "Tonton trifouilli et la caverne secrete en chocolat".

----------


## Anonyme871

T'es en train de faire une fixette parce que dans un numéro y'a une proportion plus importante de P&C  ::huh:: 
Et puis j'ai l'impression que t'es en train de suggérer de ne tester que les bons jeux. Concept plutôt étrange.

----------


## Akodo

Nan mais ouais, un jeu sort, CPC est magazine qui teste les jeux, donc le jeu qui sort est testé, CQFD  ::mellow::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Mais leave les (très bons, excellents, pertinents et drôles, à l'image de son auteur) tests de Toxic alone quoi !  :Emo:

----------


## Toxic

Evidemment je suis un peu partisan quand je défends le test de Mata Hari, mais disons que dans la mesure où ce n'est pas un petit point & click obscur mais un titre "semi-prestigieux" susceptible d'attirer les fans du genre (vu qu'il y a des anciens de LucasArts crédités comme producteurs) ça me paraît pas inutile de faire en sorte que le très généreux 15/20 attribué par d'autres ne soit pas la seule note disponible pour les gens qui se demandent s'ils doivent l'acheter ou pas.

Après, c'est vrai que j'ai pas mis un gag par ligne dans le test, tiens pour me faire pardonner je t'en mets une liste là :

-Mata Hari cover
-Mata Inspecteur Hari
-Mata Retour de l'inspecteur Hari
-Mata Inspecteur Hari est la dernière cible
-Mata Hari un ami qui vous veut du bien
-Mata Hari Roselmack
-Matmatah Hari
-Mata Hari cantonnais

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Vivement ton test de Mata Hari IV, qui finira par un coup de poignard dans une petite rue parisienne de la part d'un fan enragé.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Après, c'est vrai que j'ai pas mis un gag par ligne dans le test, tiens pour me faire pardonner je t'en mets une liste là :
> 
> -Mata Hari cover
> -Mata Inspecteur Hari
> -Mata Retour de l'inspecteur Hari
> -Mata Inspecteur Hari est la dernière cible
> -Mata Hari un ami qui vous veut du bien
> -Mata Hari Roselmack
> -Matmatah Hari
> -Mata Hari cantonnais


T'a oublié Mata Hariri

----------


## Akodo

Mata moi j'hariv  :B):

----------


## Toxic

Mata Hari de se voir si belle en ce miroir.
Mata ta yoyo, qu'est-ce qu'il y a sous ton grand chapeau.

----------


## Pelomar

Couille.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Couille.


Trop tôt !

----------


## Pelomar

Je voulais juste revenir a de l'humour fin et drolatique.

----------


## jaragorn_99

> T'es en train de faire une fixette parce que dans un numéro y'a une proportion plus importante de P&C 
> Et puis j'ai l'impression que t'es en train de suggérer de ne tester que les bons jeux. Concept plutôt étrange.


Je fais pas une fixette sur ce numero en particulier et ni sur mata hary, mais je constate, que depuis quelques mois, les P&C, il y en a un à 2 tests par mag.
On peux aussi tester un jeux de sudoku ou de scrabble, il y a en qui sortent régulierement aussi, à 2€ à Carrouf, c'est des JV aussi.........
Je constate juste que, depuis quelques mois, mm s'il est vrai que l'actualité est relativement calme niveau sortie, on se tape pas mal de tests de truc dont le public est quand mm pas mal réduit.
Là ou je me pause une vrai question, c'est si, par son coté indépendant et caustique, CPC ne ce serait pas mis les éditeurs à dos, qui ne leur envoie pas leurs jeux, et comme ils vont pas acheter pour tester tout ce qui sort, le mag ne se rabat il donc pas sur une catégorie d'éditeurs, certes talentueux pour certains, mais moins exigeant, et surtout, dont les productions sont en deça de ce que la technique permet.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Mouais, après tout le Point&Clic est un genre de jeu comme un autre, je vois pas pourquoi ça poserait problème qu'il y en ait un à deux tests par mag. S'ils sont mauvais, ça on n'y peut pas grand chose, CPC non plus.

----------


## O.Boulon

Donc Jaragorn, en fait, t'aimes juste pas les Point'n'Click et t'es embêté d'en voir trop le mag', et tu considères que c'est un genre de Casuals ou des jeux au rabais... Bah désolé.

Mais nous, on les teste, parce qu'on aime ça et que depuis 1 an, y a de la sacré qualité qui arrive (les sam&max, les Strong Bad, Simon the Sorcerer IV, Downfall et j'en passe)... Le genre de jeu qui ont un vrai intérêt pour les vrais joueurs : ceux qui aiment le jeu vidéo en entier et pas juste les FPS ou les STR.

Après, pour la question concernant les "éditeurs arrêtant de nous envoyer les jeux parce qu'on est méchant", c'est très simple.

-1- Les éditeurs ont de plus en plus tendance à envoyer les jeux le jour de leur sortie à la presse pour éviter de recevoir une mauvaise pub pendant la première semaine de commercialisation, la semaine la plus important en terme de thune. C'est la tactique d'Activision depuis longtemps et les autres ont suivi avec joie.

-2- Si on ne reçoit pas un jeu, on se l'achète. C'est aussi bête que ça. Si quelqu'un oublie de nous envoyer les jeux... Comme Midway ou certains titres Warner (Terminator au hasard)... On les achète à l'étranger ou en numérique pour les tester en avance ou avant la sortie. Parce qu'il est hors de question de ne pas vous informer, mais si on doit claquer 40€.

Donc ton explication "ils testent davantage de jeux pas connus parce qu'on ne leur envoie pas les jeux connus", elle tombe un peu à l'eau. Tout bêtement parce qu'on est tellement véner de voir l'éditeur chercher à soustraire malhonnêtement son jeu à notre jugement qu'on fonce l'acheter pour le tester direct.

En plus, pour vous mettre au courant de ce genre de tour de passe passe, on a mis au point la rubrique ISSN (Ils sont sortis sans nous) pour vous prévenir quand il est matériellemetn impossible de tester un titre avant sa sortie et qu'il a l'air de puer un peu du cul.

----------


## Jolaventur

> la rubrique ISSN (Ils sont sortis sans nous) pour vous prévenir quand il est matériellemetn impossible de tester un titre avant sa sortie et qu'il a l'air de puer un peu du cul.


Rubrique qu'elle est bien et que tu semble t'être approprié.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Dès qu'il s'agit d'être méchant avec un jeu, Boulon est présent.  ::P:

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Donc Jaragorn, en fait, t'aimes juste pas les Point'n'Click et t'es embêté d'en voir trop le mag', et tu considères que c'est un genre de Casuals ou des jeux au rabais... Bah désolé.
> 
> Mais nous, on les teste, parce qu'on aime ça et que depuis 1 an, y a de la sacré qualité qui arrive (les sam&max, les Strong Bad, Simon the Sorcerer IV, Downfall et j'en passe)... Le genre de jeu qui ont un vrai intérêt pour les vrais joueurs : ceux qui aiment le jeu vidéo en entier et pas juste les FPS ou les STR.
> 
> Après, pour la question concernant les "éditeurs arrêtant de nous envoyer les jeux parce qu'on est méchant", c'est très simple.
> 
> -1- Les éditeurs ont de plus en plus tendance à envoyer les jeux le jour de leur sortie à la presse pour éviter de recevoir une mauvaise pub pendant la première semaine de commercialisation, la semaine la plus important en terme de thune. C'est la tactique d'Activision depuis longtemps et les autres ont suivi avec joie.
> 
> -2- Si on ne reçoit pas un jeu, on se l'achète. C'est aussi bête que ça. Si quelqu'un oublie de nous envoyer les jeux... Comme Midway ou certains titres Warner (Terminator au hasard)... On les achète à l'étranger ou en numérique pour les tester en avance ou avant la sortie. Parce qu'il est hors de question de ne pas vous informer, mais si on doit claquer 40€.
> ...


Ok, merci Boulon pour toutes ces préçieuses préçisions.
Apres, pour les P&C, je pensais pas qu'aujourd'hui, il y ai autant d'éditeurs sur ce crénaux, je m'etonne donc d'en voir autant sortir, stou.

----------


## Anonyme871

Vous allez parler de Natal de Microsoft dans le prochain numéro ? 
Et vous en pensez quoi (y'a peut-être un article sur le site, pas vu) ?

----------


## L'invité

Et quelqu'un est allé à Los Angeles pour profiter de la coke et des putes, sous le pretexte fallacieux de parler de jeuxvideo?

----------


## O.Boulon

Un tout petit peu.
Et c'est de la daube...

Rien que d'un point de vue de santé : faire des mouvements répétitifs dans le vide, sans feedback, et en particulier les mouvements violents impliqués par un jeu de baston, provoquent des troubles musculo-Squelletiques. Faites chauffer les procés les gars, ça va marcher contrairement à la Wii.
C'est pour ça qu'on déconseille le Shadow Boxing aux débutants par exemple, parce qu'il faut une retenue dans le mouvement pour ne pas terminer avec une tendinite.

Après d'un point de vue plus ludique, ce système, au même titre que l'Eye Toy complexifie et intensifie l'effort produit pour obtenir un effet ou un mouvement en jeu. Par conséquent, pour éviter de dégoûter l'acheteur, on va proposer au joueur des gameplays encore plus basiques. Encore plus basique qu'avec la Wiimote qui conserve quand même le côté Joypad.

Donc, mon deux espoirs avec ce truc, c'est :
-de pouvoir juste bouger la main comme on bougerait une wiimote pour viser dans Resident Evil 6 à la manière de Resident Evil 4 Wii, parce que c'est quand même super plus agréable bien que moins chouette qu'une souris,
-des gameplays inédits ne se référant pas à se que l'on connait. Mais faut pas vraiment compter dessus à mon avis.

En rapport avec ce dernier point, le jeu pour PédoSadique de Molyneux avec le petit gamin va certainement être traité en preview. Mais pour se moquer et parce qu'il semble avoir un potentiel de détournement assez extraordinaire malgré sa branlette "réalité augmentée 2.0".

----------


## Anonyme871

Ok  ::O: 
Je venais juste de regarder la vidéo avec les deux guignols (de LCI ???), tu m'as ramené sur Terre. 
J'ai hâte de lire la preview sur le nouveau Molyneux du coup.

----------


## ElGato

> faire des mouvements répétitifs dans le vide, et en particulier les mouvements violents impliqués par un jeu de baston, provoquent des troubles musculo-Squelletique.


J'ai dû relire 2 fois pour être bien sûr qu'il n'y avait aucun lien avec la coke et les putes. Je suis sûr que c'est fait exprès et que tu l'avais prévu au moment de poster le message.


Y'a quand même pas un petit espoir pour que ce système sur une console un peu plus hardcore que la Wii encourage les game designers à créer des gameplay inédits ? Ça plus le machin Motion Plus, ça devrait quand même être bon signe...

Ou bien est-ce que vous pensez que ça va faire comme la Wii, des jeux crétins aux gameplay ultra-basiques mais qui s'écoulent de toute façon à des millions d'exemplaires, en noyant les rares bons trucs intéressants ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Vous avez pu tester _Warband_ ? Ça donne quoi du _Mount&Blade_ en multi ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé faut payer coco !
Prochain CANARDPC 40 pages E3 dans vos faces.

----------


## Djal

> Hé faut payer coco !
> Prochain CANARDPC 40 pages E3 dans vos faces.


Ouech 3 dollars 90 le canard !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je sais pas si c'est l'âge ou la fainéantise mais je n'ai aucune envie de gigoter dans tous les sens dans les jeux.




> Hé faut payer coco !
> Prochain CANARDPC 40 pages E3 dans vos faces.


Et un test de Blood Bowl ?  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, pas de test de Blood Bowl.
Pour être honnête, j'ai peur que vous ne puissiez le lire qu'après la sortie du jeu.

----------


## le faucheur

> Non, pas de test de Blood Bowl.
> Pour être honnête, j'ai peur que vous ne puissiez le lire qu'après la sortie du jeu.


Toujours en froid avec Cyanide ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben nous, non, on a adoré Dungeon Party et la béta de Blood Bowl.

----------


## L'invité

> Ben nous, non, on a adoré Dungeon Party et la béta de Blood Bowl.


Slurp, slurp.  ::P: 
Bon blood bowl j'ai quand même trop hâte qu'il sorte quoi.  :Bave: 


Et sinon ArmA testé dans le prochain numéro?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, non, pas slurp slurp... Honnête : Loki, c'était de la chie, Dungeon Party c'est chouettos et Blood Bowl, ça a tout pour être génialissime.

Sinon, malheureusement, pas de Arma 2 en test.

J'explique :
-Ceux qui sont impatient d'avoir le test l'ont déjà acheté en allemand.
-Ceux qui se tâtent attendront la sortie française.
-Ceux qui n'en ont rien à foutre sont de grosses grosses buses (ou des filles nananère !).

Donc, on a choisit de repousser le test pour faire plus de place à l'actu de l'E3. Sans compter, que c'est pas le genre de jeu qui se torche en 6 heures...

Arma 2, il mérite du respect, de l'approfondissement, de la prise de risque, du temps. Là, ça doit faire largement 30 heures (béta + review éditeur + version allemande) que je suis dessus (campagne, missions, éditeurs, conneries) et j'ai l'impression d'être passé à côté de plein de trucs.

Mais pour résumer :
-C'est fantastique malgré certains petits problèmes techniques mineurs et encore qui n'apparaissent pas chez tout le monde,
-C'est le seul et unique véritable héritier d'Opération Flashpoint, y a une vraie histoire,
-Ca fait d'Arma tout court une putain de blague de traviole,
-C'est profond, dense et touffu, cohérent,
-Ca mériterait encore deux trois mods pour les avions, la ballistique ou le comportement des alliés,
-Faut jouer en niveau de difficulté élevé sinon c'est chiant
-Achetez le, pour l'instant, c'est un 8... Voire un 9 d'amour kaki et tout transpirant.

----------


## Nelfe

This game is O. Boulon approved.

Fait ch*** que mon PC ne tienne pas la route  ::sad::

----------


## L'invité

> Ben, non, pas slurp slurp... Honnête : Loki, c'était de la chie, Dungeon Party c'est chouettos et Blood Bowl, ça a tout pour être génialissime.


Ro mais comment il a cru que j'étais serieux en plus.  ::o: 
Si je lis CPC monsieur c'est justement parce que ça slurp, slurp pas.  :Cigare: 




> Sinon, malheureusement, pas de Arma 2 en test.
> 
> J'explique :
> -Ceux qui sont impatient d'avoir le test l'ont déjà acheté en allemand.
> -Ceux qui se tâtent attendront la sortie française.
> -Ceux qui n'en ont rien à foutre sont de grosses grosses buses (ou des filles nananère !).
> 
> Donc, on a choisit de repousser le test pour faire plus de place à l'actu de l'E3. Sans compter, que c'est pas le genre de jeu qui se torche en 6 heures...
> 
> ...


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Moi j'ai déjà ma clef de toute façon.  :B):

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) 
> Ah oui et tant que j'y pense, vous voulez de l'actualité ?
> Dans le prochain, on couvre *le toit*. 
> Je crois que ça pourrait convenir.


Fixed.   :B):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Puisque c'est Bob Arctor qui rédige la majeur partie des news du mag :

- Pourquoi ne rédige-t-il plus de tests ?
- Peut-on espérer justement voir prochainement des tests signés de lui ?
- Pourquoi Mass Effect plante sans arrêt chez moi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Parce qu'il a pas envie, je crois.

----------


## halfy

J'ai vu Molyneux quelque part sur ce post...

Il parait qu'il rejoint Microsoft Europe et prend la place de directeur de la mort qui tue, style c'est moi qui vait causer strategie, orientation business et nouvelle recette de spaghettis...

Flight Simulator vu pas Molyneux, ca va donner... Introduction d'un nouvel appareil: la soucoupe volante.

Helas pour ses collaborateurs, il reste à Lionhead; mais forcement il sera moins présent; il n'y a pas de petits plaisirs.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi je veux savoir si un membre de CPC a touché R.U.S.E a l'E3 sur la table full HD tactile a whatmille euros  :Bave: .

Et si elle sentait la saucisse ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je fais pas une fixette sur ce numero en particulier et ni sur mata hary, mais je constate, que depuis quelques mois, les P&C, il y en a un à 2 tests par mag.
> .


Un P&C, comparé à du FPS/STR/TPS hollywoddien, ça coûte pas grand chose à produire (en général, graphismes sommaires, souvent des plans fixes, pas de programmation complexe d'IA ou de système de combats, visées etc...). Créer des "énigmes", c'est fastoche (je ne parle pas de créer des énigmes logiques et inteligentes, bien intégrées à l'histoire, là c'est une autre paire de manches...°

Et c'est peut être plus facilement vendeur auprès du grand public, c'est simple d'accès, pas prise de tête, ça tourne sur des pc modestes en général etc...

----------


## L'invité

> Un P&C, comparé à du FPS/STR/TPS hollywoddien, ça coûte pas grand chose à produire (en général, graphismes sommaires, souvent des plans fixes, pas de programmation complexe d'IA ou de système de combats, visées etc...). Créer des "énigmes", c'est fastoche (je ne parle pas de créer des énigmes logiques et inteligentes, bien intégrées à l'histoire, là c'est une autre paire de manches...°
> 
> Et c'est peut être plus facilement vendeur auprès du grand public, c'est simple d'accès, pas prise de tête, ça tourne sur des pc modestes en général etc...


Et puis c'est bien quand même les point & click!  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> B
> 
> Arma 2, il mérite du respect, de l'approfondissement, de la prise de risque, du temps. Là, ça doit faire largement 30 heures (béta + review éditeur + version allemande) que je suis dessus (campagne, missions, éditeurs, conneries) et j'ai l'impression d'être passé à côté de plein de trucs.
> .


Ça va c'est pas tout buggé? C'est sur ça?
Parce que si c'est l'héritier de son papa ou d'operation flashpoint, ben c'est sur que ce sera le cas. Excusé mon scepticisme. (Pauvre Béotien...)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et puis c'est bien quand même les point & click!


Les marrants à la Sam& Max ouais.
Les autres, heu, ils manquent en général soit d'humour, soit d'ambiance, donc bon...
A part le Downfall qui fait bien envie, mais malheureusement, English Only  ::sad::

----------


## Archambaut

Je viens d'apprendre qu'Alain Damasio écrit un scénario de jeu pour PS3 et Xbox du genre cyberpunk, vous auriez plus d'infos là-dessus ?

----------


## golwin

> Les marrants à la Sam& Max ouais.
> Les autres, heu, ils manquent en général soit d'humour, soit d'ambiance, donc bon...
> A part le Downfall qui fait bien envie, mais malheureusement, English Only


Alors là tu loupes l'expérience ultime.

J'avais testé la demo de downfall qui ne m'avait pas tellement intéressé mais sur les conseils avisés de Raphi et de Boulon j'ai acheté le jeu en me disant que je devais bien avoir loupé quelque chose.
Et ce fut le choc. L'ambiance, l'histoire, un décalage dérangeant...

J'ai un niveau de base en anglais mais les dialogues ne sont pas trop évolués et à part un ou deux mots ça passe sans problème. Tu peux jouer en fenetré avec un traducteur d'ouvert sur firefox et passer de l'un à l'autre, ca ne casse pas l'ambiance.

Teste déjà la demo, si tu comprends ce qui est écrit, le reste est à ce niveau.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et ce fut le choc. L'ambiance, l'histoire, un décalage dérangeant...


Genre Sanitarium, si tu connais ?

----------


## golwin

> Genre Sanitarium, si tu connais ?


Nan désolé. Je te conseille de lire le test de boulon sur le cpc en cours. Toute proportion gardée, ce décalage ca m'a fait penser aux pièces d'Heiner Müller avec son coté grotesque.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Nan désolé. Je te conseille de lire le test de boulon sur le cpc en cours. Toute proportion gardée, ce décalage ca m'a fait penser aux pièces d'Heiner Müller avec son coté grotesque.


J'ai lu le test, mais je n'ai repensé à Sanitarium qu'en lisant ton message, c'est pour ça que c'est à toi que j'ai posé la question.
Monsieur Boulon, tu as joué à Sanitarium ? Si oui, dans quelle mesure l'ambiance de Downfall y ressemble ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah les thèmes-horreur, folie, fragmentation d'une personnalité engendrant des univers- sont voisins, mais le traitement est très très différent.

Downfall est aussi beaucoup plus ramassé et plus iconoclastes.
Bon, en même temps ça doit faire 10 ans que j'ai pas joué à sanitarium...

----------


## ElGato

> Je viens d'apprendre qu'Alain Damasio écrit un scénario de jeu pour PS3 et Xbox du genre cyberpunk, vous auriez plus d'infos là-dessus ?


C'est tout à fait exact (enfin c'était le cas il y a quelques mois), mais personne n'a d'infos, le projet est à l'état embryonnaire: en fait, ils envisagent de commencer à réfléchir au scénario et à l'univers...

----------


## Raphyo

Si je clique comme un fou furieux sur les pubs google, ça vous donne des sous?

----------


## Archambaut

Dans l'interview que j'ai lu, Damasio expliquait qu'ils étaient 35 personnes à bosser dessus, qu'ils avaient un bon paquet de flouzes, et qu'ils visaient le million de ventes...d'où ma perplexité. Le projet a l'air d'avoir dépassé l'embryon, en tout cas. Puis même si j'aime ce que fait le type, j'ai pas de console...
Je retrouverais la référence où j'ai lu ça.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A part le Downfall qui fait bien envie, mais malheureusement, English Only



Ouais bon je m'auto-quote (de porc)(salut).
J'ai testé la démo vite fait, et effectivement l'Anglais ça passe plutôt bien. Les phrases sont courtes, donc on ne risque pas de se mélanger les pédales en cours de lecture, et le vocabulaire m'a semblé plutôt commun et facile à comprendre.
Donc je sens que je vais craquer aussi d'ici peu. SUrtout que l'ambiance est effectivement au poil. Pour s'enfoncer dans la déprime.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Fait ch*** que mon PC ne tienne pas la route


Copaing  :Emo:

----------


## casakoin

Est ce que vous aimez ce genre de truc a la rédaction??????

 ::P:  ::P:

----------


## L'invité

Page 41 du dernier CPC.  :;):

----------


## Theor

La vidéo avec les taggeurs, elle arrive quand ?  :Bave:

----------


## Jeckhyl

A la récré.

----------


## alx

Ca veut dire qu'on va voir ta gueule ?

----------


## Eloween

> mais je me demande aussi ce que sont devenus des gens que je lisait jeune, ceux qui écrivaient dans Amstrad 100%


Ils ont enfin un metier d'avenir :  ils bossent à l'ANPE  ::P: 
http://www.viadeo.com/fr/profile/massoumipour.alain


*[PHOTO CPC]*


Ils doivent aussi trainer par là : 
http://cpcrulez.fr/people-cpc_la_ver..._miss_X_AL.htm
http://cpcrulez.fr/games-cpc-peoples...ur_cent_AW.htm

Je laisse la parole à Monsieur Massoumipour : 

*"Es-tu resté en contact avec des membres de l'équipe d'A100%? Que sont-ils tous devenus? "*

_"Oui, peu mais oui. Entre autres Septh. La preuve, ce soir on va voir le spectacle de Kavanah au Bataclan. Sined est dans une boîte où il joue les ingénieurs, Lipfy est au Canada chez Microïds, Septh chef de rubrique jeu pour le mag Micro Hebdo, Pierre Valls fait toujours des mangas. L'inspecteur je ne sais pas, Lascap faudrait pas qu'il croise le chemin de Sined, Jo n'a jamais fait partie des rédacteurs et la Miss (car je sais que vous allez devoir poser des questions sur la Miss), je vous en dirai plus un peu plus loin. En attendant, ne zappez pas, nous revenons après une petite pause.
[PAUSE]
 Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais Miss X est tombée enceinte en même temps que la naissance d'un autre canard, Player One (pour les consoles), Ca ne vous met rien à l'oreille ? Des imaginaires il n'y avait que cela. Vous pensez que Poum est réel. Et Septh, c'est pas sa mère qui l'a appelée comme ça. Et Sined le Barbare. Franchement, vous croyez qu'avec un nom pareil il aurait pu quitter sa caserne ? Bien sûr que tout était inventé mais il est vrai qu'une personne se cachait souvent derrière une autre signature. Exemple type Septh, il faisait également Poke (quand Robby était a l’armé) ou Franck. Moi j'ai tenté Zede mais à cause d'une chef de fab' qui s'était planté trois fois de suite dans la mise en place du listing j'ai préféré le tuer avant qu'il ne se fasse insulter par les lecteurs. Je réponds à votre question?" 
_


Merci de vous être souvenus de l'ancetre de Canard PC, un des journaux les plus populaires à l'epoque. Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.
Ce qui me fait enchainer sur* une question* : les personalités que Couly  vous donne dans ces BD, ainsi que les histoires qu'il raconte sur la redac sont elles totalement inventées ?
Etes vous au fond aussi drôles et attirés par l'apât du gain, que mon percepteur, Marcel que je salue au passage ? Bref, n'avez vous que du talent ou prenez du plaisir dans votre metier actuel?

----------


## El Gringo

> les personalités que Couly  vous donne dans ces BD, ainsi que les histoires qu'il raconte sur la redac sont elles totalement inventées ?


Ça dépend. Les siws par exemple c'est un excellent délire de Couly, mais souvent il se base sur de véritables anecdotes qu'il a vu ou entendu qu'il ressort à sa sauce...




> Etes vous au fond aussi drôles et attirés par l'apât du gain, que mon percepteur, Marcel que je salue au passage ? Bref, n'avez vous que du talent ou prenez du plaisir dans votre metier actuel?


Ça dépend.

----------


## TheToune

> Ça dépend.


La meilleur réponse jamais poster dans ce topic ... Et elle est de Gringo ... 

Bravo je t'aime donc encore plus  ::love::  et tu passe ainsi en premier sur ma liste des personnes à qui j'ai envie de faire l'amour avant ma mort.  :;): 

Reste plus qu'a décider où et quand ?  :tired: 
Je te ferais la surprise si tu veut bien.  ::P:

----------


## M.Rick75

> (cpc, le vieil ordi)


Merci pour les liens. Ça m'a bien plus de lire quelques interviews des pipolos de l'époque.

Et hop, pour rebondir sur CPC (le canard pas la vieille bécane):

Est-ce que vous envisageriez de mettre plus d'itw dans votre beau magazine, d'en faire une rubrique plus ou moins récurrente?
Après, si c'est pour avoir du blabla commercial, ce serait juste inutile mais vous devez bien croiser 2,3 acteurs du marché qui ont des avis intéressants sur les jeux vidéos? Et si ça vire au mythobar, le recadrage façon Monty Pythons, avec des questions absurdes, ça avait bien marché sur P. Molyneux (à propos de Fable 2).

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Sur le site matériel.net, je n'arrive qu'à trouver la config Duck Nukem (la plus chère). Impossible de mettre la main sur les 2 autres.
C'est normal?

EDIT: problème réglé visiblement.  ::):

----------


## psycho_fox

Pourquoi Microsoft s'aventure dans un sous-eye-toy-simulateur-d-ami ?
Est-ce qu'ils pensent vraiment que ca va marcher ?

----------


## Anonyme871

Vous vous attendez (espérez) à une hausse sensible des ventes avec le dossier E3 en "avant première" ?

----------


## le faucheur

Euh c'est quoi ces pubs pour des sites de rencontre qu'on voit sur le site ???

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Testerez vous Street Fighter IV PC étant donné le test déjà fait pour les consoles? Si oui, est ce qu'il sera au prochain numéro?

----------


## O.Boulon

Couv' E3, on aimerait bien.
Street Fighter IV, on ne l'a pas reçu, on ne devrait pas le tester dans le numéro à venir.
Site de rencontre : Hein ? De Quoi ?

----------


## xheyther

> Euh c'est quoi ces pubs pour des sites de rencontre qu'on voit sur le site ???


C'est parce qu'ils savent que tu visites ce site.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Euh c'est quoi ces pubs pour des sites de rencontre qu'on voit sur le site ???


Bah des pubs de site de rencontres sur des sites de geeks, c'est un peu normal nan ?

----------


## LtBlight

Dans le CPC n°192, vous avez testé la ATI Radeon HD 4770, qui de mémoire, à reçu une bonne note (9/10 il me semble). A priori,ça a l'air d'être la rolls royce des cartes graphiques entrée de gamme.
Question : pourquoi elle n'est pas placée dans la catégorie 1 de la config de canard? Je crois qu'a l'heure actuelle, il y'a la Radeon HD 4850. Pourquoi n'est elle pas remplacée par la 4770 si elle est si bien que ça?
La 4850 lui mets l'amende sévère ou est-ce une erreur de votre part? Car si c'est kif-kif, autant la mettre non?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ben je me permets éventuellement d'apporter une réponse: La disponibilité de la HD 4770 est/était vraiment moyenne... Du coup, la hd 4850 a été maintenue car elle est un chouia plus cher mais plus puissante aussi.

----------


## Ezechiel

Exact. Par ailleurs ta barre de signature little big planet est BEAUCOUP trop grosse par rapport à la charte du forum, merci de la réduire ou de l'enlever (:modemodorelou ::):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Euh c'est quoi ces pubs pour des sites de rencontre qu'on voit sur le site ???


On a ajouté y'a pas longtemps des pubs google sur le coté, on est en train de constater qu'elles sont particulièrement ciblés.
Moi, rien ne s'affiche,
Half en a pour les MMO,
Toi pour des sites de rencontres. C'est dans l'ordre des choses.

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi j'ai objetretrouvé.com

Comme quoi, c'est pas si bien ciblé... Ca devrait être objetexplosécontrelemur.com

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tiens ça fait bien longtemps qu'on a pas eu d'articles décalés dans les nouvelles rubriques dédiés des rédacteurs (Mythobar, les Bons Conseils de Gringo...).
Ca va revenir ça ?

----------


## O.Boulon

NON.
Enfin pas tant qu'on sera en effectif limité sur le mag'. C'est déjà dur de boucler le journal.

----------


## Hellminster

Tiens ça fait 2 numéros que je vois des piges signées Bob A.
C'est Bob Afeet ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Tiens ça fait 2 numéros que je vois des piges signées Bob A.
> C'est Bob Afeet ?


Bob Arctor ...  :tired:

----------


## Hellminster

> Bob Arctor ...


Ne me parle pas, on a pas le même humour  ::O: 

D'ailleurs ça fait 3 ans que je vois des piges signées Omar B.
C'est Omar Bongo ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ne me parle pas, on a pas le même humour 
> 
> D'ailleurs ça fait 3 ans que je vois des piges signées Omar B.
> C'est Omar Bongo ?


Omar Boulon  :tired:  Omar Bongo est mort. Et c'était un chef d'état africain. Mais bordel, tu suis rien!  :tired:   :lourd:

----------


## TheToune

> Moi j'ai objetretrouvé.com
> 
> Comme quoi, c'est pas si bien ciblé... Ca devrait être objetexplosécontrelemur.com


Moi aussi j'ai objettrouvé.com ...

C'est horrible de penser que le système nous classe dans la même catégorie de personne toi et moi ...

Enfin surtout pour toi  :haha:  :tired: 

Sinon j'ai une vraie question ... Dans le dernier numéro, les articles sur l'e3 ont été fait comment ? Vous avez envoyé quelqu'un de l'équipe ? Vous avez un accord avec quelqu'un sur place ? Vous avez mit n'importe quoi ? Vous pouvez me le dire sans avoir à me tuer aprés ?

----------


## Hellminster

Sidus ça te dit de passer manger mercredi soir ? J'organise un diner un peu spécial ...

----------


## le faucheur

> On a ajouté y'a pas longtemps des pubs google sur le coté, on est en train de constater qu'elles sont particulièrement ciblés.
> Moi, rien ne s'affiche,
> Half en a pour les MMO,
> Toi pour des sites de rencontres. C'est dans l'ordre des choses.


Ah ok d'accord.

Visiblement ça cible tres mal chez moi, après les sites de rencontres, j'ai le droit a de la pub pour crucial (alors que je ne suis jamais aller sur le site avec cette ordinateur !).

----------


## Jolaventur

> Euh c'est quoi ces pubs pour des sites de rencontre qu'on voit sur le site ???


Ciblage marketing. ::P: 
Moi j'ai des trucs pour des MMO gratuits.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Sidus ça te dit de passer manger mercredi soir ? J'organise un diner un peu spécial ...


Va falloir que tu passes le chercher alors  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zilief

Aaaaaah, c'est pour ça les bandeaux de pub sur des gangbangs avec des poneys ?!

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> _Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais Miss X est tombée enceinte en même temps que la naissance d'un autre canard, Player One (pour les consoles), Ca ne vous met rien à l'oreille ? Des imaginaires il n'y avait que cela. Vous pensez que Poum est réel. Et Septh, c'est pas sa mère qui l'a appelée comme ça. Et Sined le Barbare. Franchement, vous croyez qu'avec un nom pareil il aurait pu quitter sa caserne ? Bien sûr que tout était inventé mais il est vrai qu'une personne se cachait souvent derrière une autre signature. Exemple type Septh, il faisait également Poke (quand Robby était a l’armé) ou Franck. Moi j'ai tenté Zede mais à cause d'une chef de fab' qui s'était planté trois fois de suite dans la mise en place du listing j'ai préféré le tuer avant qu'il ne se fasse insulter par les lecteurs. Je réponds à votre question?"_


C'est pareil pour CPC je suis sûr. Derrière les pseudos, il n'y a que deux personnes - Casque et Ackboo - qui ont inventé tous les autres.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Visiblement ça cible tres mal chez moi, après les sites de rencontres, j'ai le droit a de la pub pour crucial (alors que je ne suis jamais aller sur le site avec cette ordinateur !).


Ah, non crucial c'est une vrai campagne. Enfin je crois.  ::O:

----------


## Ashraam

Après avoir recherché via la database, je n'ai pas vu de test de Battle for Wesnoth, Crawl, voire un 'on y joue encore' sur Arcanum ou Ja2, fallout ou Fallout tactics, est ce envisageable ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Arcanum, c'est dans les tuyaux pour bientôt.
Battle for Westnoth, je suis sûr qu'ackboo l'a fait il y a longtemps.

Pour fallout 1 et Tactics, faut voir, mais ça me semble nettement moins urgent qu'Arcanum.

----------


## le faucheur

> Arcanum, c'est dans les tuyaux pour bientôt.
> Battle for Westnoth, je suis sûr qu'ackboo l'a fait il y a longtemps.
> 
> Pour fallout 1 et Tactics, faut voir, mais ça me semble nettement moins urgent qu'Arcanum.


Il y a des mods qui sont sorties sur Aracanum ?!

Si ça corrige la tonne de bugs qu'il se trimballe, ça m'intéresse fortement.

----------


## Ashraam

Y a notamment un mod high res, et du patch non officiel pour Arcanum.

Pour Battle for Wesnoth, je viens de rechercher a nouveau et je n'ai pas trouvé  ::(: 

Côté JA2 c'est dommage car de nombreux mods sont vraiment bien et transforment réellement le jeu. Et pour Dungeon Crawl, j'ai cru trouver qqchose, vu que Dwarf Fortress avait été testé en son temps.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Arcanum  ça doit être comme le PNO de Fallout: rajouts de quêtes/persos et correction de bugs au programme.

----------


## golwin

Un petit HS et si ça peut servir pour ceux qui veulent jouer à arcanum :

- La trad VF de l'excellent Meuhoua : http://trienbach.free.fr/lair/forum/...d=214&p=1#1945

- L'ensemble des patchs indispensables : http://drog.terra-arcanum.com/uap.html

----------


## Ashraam

Sur le topic dédié ça serait bien  ::):

----------


## tarpon2009

Donc mon Omar.boulon tu me demandes de répondre à un de tes messages privés.....

Pour avoir été trés déçu de mes messages privés, j'ai décidé en accord avec moi m^me de ne plus jamais répondre aux messages privés.....genre menaces de mort, menaces de privation d'IP, menaces de privation de liberté.

Ni vois aucunes attaques personnelles ou mépris de ma part....toi et tes copains de canardPC restez des vrais amis du web, aussi proche que peuvent l'être ...euh, disons ...Albanel ou Frédéric Mitterrand par rapport à un pirate du web...

Je continue donc de t'apprécier et te souhaite un bon anniversaire...

Frédéric Lapinzosky

Fait à Angers. Le 24 juin 2009.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh ?
Si c'est juste pour signaler que tu as contourné les mesures mises en place par Téraboule : Bravo !
Je suis incroyablement fier de toi. Tu es un individu plein de ressources, inflexibles et dur face à l'adversité.

Si il y a un autre sens à ce message, plus profond et forcément compréhensible au commun des mortels, euh, bah, envoie moi un message privé !
Je n'ai malheureusement pas ta vaste mémoire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Lapinzosky is back.

Sans déc', c'est un multi de Gringo qui s'amuse, nan ?

----------


## Toxic

Moi je comprends rien à ce qu'il dit, mais je le soutiens au sens où les MP de Boulon sont effectivement assez flippants à cause de cette tête de Baldwin qui envahit l'écran quand on les ouvre.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Moi j'en sais rien non plus, mais ma femme tenait à dire que depuis que tout est signé dans le mag', on peut constater que Zoulou n'en branle pas une.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

LEs règlements de compte en PM svp  :tired: 


Sinon vous prévoyez pas un autre petit tour chez les braves gars de Streum On Studio ?
Histoire de prendre le température de leur futur potentiel hit ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Lapinzosky is back.
> 
> Sans déc', c'est un multi de Gringo qui s'amuse, nan ?


Nan, et je suis d'ailleurs très vexé qu'il n'ait pas un mot pour moi alors que je suis son plus grand fan. Mais bon comme toujours les gens aiment ce qui leur fuit, dommage que j'ai pas le courage de l'envoyer chier...  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour Streum On, on s'envoie plein de courriers à l'eau de rose, donc on devrait finir par se faire des calins en vrai.

----------


## PrinceGITS

On veut les photos.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, les goodies, c'est prévu à moyen terme ? Ou c'est toujours chaud niveau finances ?
Je ne vais plus avoir assez de place dans mes reliures...

----------


## O.Boulon

On va attendre encore un peu.

----------


## Diwydiant

Est-ce que Gringouille a un lien avec le créateur de ce site que je viens de trouver par hasard ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu vois Gringo, à force d'être vulgaire dans tes textes, bin, les gens pensent que t'es con.

Et si non, dégage ta signature, elle est trop grosse ou je te colle 6 points.
J'aime pas qu'on traite mes potes de gros beaufs fans de Cauet et de musique de chie.

----------


## Ezechiel

Si elle était que grosse. Moi je rajouterais 6 points parce qu'elle est moche. Et du coup tu serais ban.

----------


## TheToune

> Tu vois Gringo, à force d'être vulgaire dans tes textes, bin, les gens pensent que t'es con.
> 
> Et si non, dégage ta signature, elle est trop grosse ou je te colle 6 points.
> J'aime pas qu'on traite mes potes de gros beaufs fans de Cauet et de musique de chie.


Pourtant c'est pas Gringo qui était fan de Call on me et l'avait fait savoir à multiple reprise ?

Ou alors c'était pas la musique qui l'intéressait ?  :tired:  :naif:

----------


## Goji

Gringo tombe systématiquement amoureux de toutes les nouvelles pétasses vues à la télé.
Un jour une présentatrice méteo, le lendemain la dernière vedette d'un _sitcom_, et le jour d'après d'une apparition née d'un coma éthylique au _Mon Chéri_.
Des pouffes du paf au pif, si c'est pas malheureux.

----------


## El Gringo

Laissez moi tranquille... Je ne suis pas une une vulgaire girouette, j'aime toujours Tania Young du plus profond de mon coeur. Et la blonde avec le top saumon et le bas noir de Call on Me.

----------


## TheToune

> Laissez moi tranquille... Je ne suis pas une une vulgaire girouette, j'aime toujours Tania Young du plus profond de mon coeur. Et la blonde avec le top saumon et le bas noir de Call on Me.


C'est beau tout cet amour que tu partage ... On dirait un putain de hippie  ::cry:: 

Sinon vous voulez pas répondre à ça que j'avais posté sur la page précédente ?



> Sinon j'ai une vraie question ... Dans le dernier numéro, les articles sur l'e3 ont été fait comment ? Vous avez envoyé quelqu'un de l'équipe ? Vous avez un accord avec quelqu'un sur place ? Vous avez mit n'importe quoi ? Vous pouvez me le dire sans avoir à me tuer aprés ?


Je sais que je suis un peu transparent et que vous répondez que a ce que vous voulez mais ça m'intéresse vraiment de savoir.  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

Non.

----------


## TheToune

> Non.


 ::cry:: 

Bon ben je m'en vais comme un prince  :tired:

----------


## LtBlight

:Bave:  Tania Young  :Bave:  ,je regardai le journal de Canal + à l'époque rien que pour elle (en même temps, ils choisissent bien leurs présentatrices du JT...). C'est pas Gringo aussi qui kiffe Olivia Ruiz?

----------


## alx

Tania Young c'est du pipi de chat à côté de Daphné Desjeux.

----------


## El Gringo

> Tania Young ,je regardai le journal de Canal + à l'époque rien que pour elle (en même temps, ils choisissent bien leurs présentatrices du JT...). C'est pas Gringo aussi qui kiffe Olivia Ruiz?


Si, je l'aime de tout mon coeur elle aussi.




> Tania Young c'est du pipi de chat à côté de Daphné Desjeux.


Ne dis pas de sottises. Y'a Erika Moulet qui passe avant Daphné.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Tu vois Gringo, à force d'être vulgaire dans tes textes, bin, les gens pensent que t'es con.
> 
> Et si non, dégage ta signature, elle est trop grosse ou je te colle 6 points.
> J'aime pas qu'on traite mes potes de gros beaufs fans de Cauet et de musique de chie.


Je n'ai jamais pris Gringo pour un con...
Avoir un Borloo Cowboy comme avatar, ça, c'est un signe de bon goût indiscutable... 

Et en ce qui concerne le site en question, j'avoue que je n'ai pas regardé ce qu'il y mettait, faute de temps, et j'admet avoir peut-être posté le lien un peu trop précipitemment, avant de valider (ou, dans le cas présent, d'éliminer) toute relation possible entre les deux Gringos (et là je reprends ma respiration)...


Et pour la signature, *hop*, pas de problème, chef...
 :;):

----------


## El Gringo

> Je n'ai jamais pris Gringo pour un con...


 :haha: 




> Avoir un Borloo Cowboy comme avatar, ça, c'est un signe de bon goût indiscutable...


Grave ! Sauf que c'est pas un cowboy c'est Afric Simone, c'est encore mieux. Il est trop fort Afric Simone, écoutez le !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ramayade, ouh ouh ouh ramayade !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Grave ! Sauf que c'est pas un cowboy c'est Afric Simone, c'est encore mieux. Il est trop fort Afric Simone, écoutez le !
> http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/252/300559.jpg


Ca donne envie.  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

> Ramayade, ouh ouh ouh ramayade !


Et y'a pas que celle là, y'a Hafanana, Piranha et quelques autres qui déchirent.




> Ca donne envie.


Ça devrait. C'est un peu kitsh mais musicalement c'est très valable et le mec danse comme un dieu. Je suis fan.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Afric Simone...Du coup je sais de qui les Marcel parle dans leurs chansons, merci  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> Afrique Simone...Du coup je sais de qui les Marcel parle dans leurs chansons, merci


Afric.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Afric.



Il m'est difficile de me retenir de faire une vanne pourrie mais je le dois pourtant  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Afric.



Ouais bah c'est dur la nuit hein  :tired:

----------


## Goji

Afric, c'est chic.
Sinon en écho à notre Prince, et histoire que vous compreniez que la paix de beaucoup de ménages est entre vos mains : et les reliures ?

----------


## Arseur

> Afric, c'est chic.
> Sinon en écho à notre Prince, et histoire que vous compreniez que la paix de beaucoup de ménages est entre vos mains : et les reliures ?


Ouais, les reliures.
Si on les fait chier qu'est-ce qui arrive en premier ? Le ban ou les reliures ?

----------


## LtBlight

J'ai déjà demandé pour les reliures il y'a une vingtaine de pages et Boulon m'avait répondu "Pas avant une bonne année". Donc c'est pas pour tout de suite.

Conseil à la rédac, préparez un bon paquet de reliures à mon avis, parce qu'a mon avis ça va encore bien partir (rien que moi j'envisage d'en commander deux à trois,alors j'imagine même pas le reste)

----------


## Goji

Une _Opération Reliures_ de grande envergure permettrait à Canard PC d'être bien vu par son lectorat le plus _hardcore_, et par là même de voir des soussous rentrer dans la caicaisse, tout en garantissant une tenue impeccable pour les anciens numéros, à condition évidemment de calculer le coût de fabrication par rapport au nombre d'exemplaires et le prix de revente, et en s'assurant une marge correspondante à l'achat d'une piscine chauffée d'environ 3216 m3 ou d'une voiture de tourisme avec peinture métallisée de série B.
J'ai pas fait Action Co mais j'aime Gringo aussi fort qu'un grand verre d'ouzo.

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai pas fait Action Co mais j'aime Gringo aussi fort qu'un grand verre d'ouzo.


C'est beau ce que tu dis, faut vraiment que je lise Aïsha... Gaïa... Tarba... Tarma... Ta nouvelle, quoi.

----------


## Goji

Plus tu attendras, plus tu en attendras, et plus tu seras déçu  :Emo: 
D'autant plus qu'elle n'a pas vraiment eu de succès sur le topic dédié, faute à des lecteurs aux cerveaux peu disponibles et fainéants, comme le tien.
Et sinon, les reliures ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, pas de reliures.
Et maintenant, arrêtez d'être chiants.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> ...tout en garantissant une tenue impeccable pour les anciens numéros...


Justement, dans l'intérêt du mag', ça ne serait pas mieux que vous laissiez vos anciens numéros pourrir, et que vous les recommandiez après. Genre, une fois par an ? Ca pourrait le faire hein vous savez.

----------


## Goji

> Non, pas de reliures.
> Et maintenant, arrêtez d'être chiants.


Toi non plus t'as pas fait Action Co  :^_^:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Toi non plus t'as pas fait Action Co


 Action Co..up de poing.

----------


## Percolator42

Combien vous vendez de magazine par numéro à peu près?

----------


## Toxic

Vous croyez que, ne sachant pas ce qu'elle dit, une de celles-ci voudra bien faire le coup des croutons dans l'urètre ?

----------


## Djal

> Non, pas de reliures.
> Et maintenant, arrêtez d'être chiants.


Oublis pas qui paye ta créatine toi saligot  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous croyez que, ne sachant pas ce qu'elle dit, une de celles-ci voudra bien faire le coup des croutons dans l'urètre ?


Aucune idée...  :^_^:

----------


## mescalin

> Vous croyez que, ne sachant pas ce qu'elle dit, une de celles-ci voudra bien faire le coup des croutons dans l'urètre ?


Tiffany ou Kari ! En plus c'est moins cher et c'est plus long que l'autre !  ::o:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Non, pas de reliures.
> Et maintenant, arrêtez d'être chiants.


Même si vous faites un système de précommandes ?
Vous auriez moins d'argent à avancer.

A moins que le stockage soit toujours un problème car les bidons de poudre protéinée de Boulon et les cadavres de bouteilles de Gringo prennent déjà trop de place.  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

C'est vraiment tendu à gérer pour l'instant mais ça va revenir un jour, pas avant la rentrée en tout cas.

----------


## Frypolar

Cliquer sur les pubs vous rapporte plus d'argent ou les afficher suffit ?

----------


## Dorian

Les pubs c'est au clique, mais ça doit être limité à un clique par IP par 24h. A confirmer.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Tiffany ou Kari ! En plus c'est moins cher et c'est plus long que l'autre !


Y'a une Sade. Ça pourrait l'intéresser les croutons dans l'urêtre.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> C'est vraiment tendu à gérer pour l'instant mais ça va revenir un jour, pas avant la rentrée en tout cas.


Tu veux dire que mes CPC vont être obligés de s'entasser n'importe comment dans la bibliothèque au péril de leur intégrétié ?  :Emo: 

Merci pour la réponse. Mais il faudra en prévoir pas mal car, malgré les 4 que j'ai déjà, il m'en faudra sûrement 2.
Ce qui finalement fera un an de CPC par reliure...

----------


## Boitameuh

Vous partez où en vacances cet été ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Merci pour la réponse.


Pas de quoi. D'un autre coté j'étais torché, je me demande pourquoi j'ai dis ça...

----------


## Dorian

> Pas de quoi. D'un autre coté j'étais torché, je me demande pourquoi j'ai dis ça...


Archivée.

----------


## O.Boulon

Si tu commences à archiver toutes les réponses où il est torché ou celle où il avoue avoir été torché peu avant, j'espère que t'as une ferme de serveur avec des disques durs de plusieurs Téras.

PS : "Laura. Notre bébé est mon clone".

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Si tu commences à archiver toutes les réponses où il est torché ou celle où il avoue avoir été torché peu avant, j'espère que t'as une ferme de serveur avec des disques durs de plusieurs Téras.


Et des reliures pour y stocker ses DD.

----------


## mescalin

> PS : "Laura. Notre bébé est mon clone".


Un bébé moustachu !  ::o: 
Quelle classe  :B):

----------


## Diwydiant

Pourquoi je n'arrive plus à changer d'avatar ?
Shinning Shiva m'a dit avoir reçu un MP de Teraboule lui disant que les gif en avatar cay le mal...

Alors, *hop*, j'ai voulu éviter le couroux de Teraballz of Steel, mais à chaque fois ça me met "impossible de déplacer le fichier", "fichier invalide" etc etc...

Pourtant ce sont des images de 90x90, et faisant dans les 7ko, donc normalement je suis dans la norme...

 :Emo: 


Je voulais un de ces deux là :


(avec une préférence pour le premier)

 :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

> Pourtant ce sont des images de 90x90, et faisant dans les 7Mo, donc normalement je suis dans la norme...


T'as raison ouais, une image de 7 Mo tu crois vraiment que ça vaut mieux qu'un petit gif tout pourri ?

Edit : Bon vu les images qui avaient pas fini de charger quand je t'ai répondu c'était plutôt dans les 7 Ko, t'as de la chance....  :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

> T'as raison ouais, une image de 7 Mo tu crois vraiment que ça vaut mieux qu'un petit gif tout pourri ?
> 
> Edit : Bon vu les images qui avaient pas fini de charger quand je t'ai répondu c'était plutôt dans les 7 Ko, t'as de la chance....


Hummmmm...

Euh, oui, 7ko, c'est bien ce que j'ai dis...
 ::siffle:: 
 ::ninja:: 


Corrigé, pour le Mo/Ko...

----------


## Anonyme871

Va voir là plutôt ==> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...=28828&page=20

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quand est-ce que vous faites gagner en concours une Mars 295 LE ?

----------


## lokideath

Qui c'est qui choisi le jeu à mettre en couv avec une grosse image ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Tout le monde. 
On en discute et à la fin, j'ai raison.

----------


## Airwalkmax

C'est beau cette application à petite échelle de la démocratie populaire  :Emo:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C'est beau cette application à petite échelle de la démocratie populaire


Super. Maintenant, grâce à toi, à chaque fois qu'on parlera de Boulon, c'est à lui que je penserai. Bien joué...  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est beau cette application à petite échelle de la démocratie populaire


Boulon c'est la démocratie.
Un peu comme un certain homme d'état de petite taille que nous ne nommeront pas.

Question: y'aurat'il une preview ou un trucs sur Aion?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tout le monde. 
> On en discute et à la fin, j'ai raison.


DOnc c'est le plus gros qui a raison chez CPC  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

> DOnc c'est le plus gros qui a raison chez CPC


ça c'est partout pareil.
C'est pour ça que je renforce mon autorité à chaque repas.

----------


## mescalin

> Tout le monde. 
> On en discute et à la fin, j'ai raison.


That's Democracy !

----------


## Dorian

Une question d'actualité : La T.V.A sur la restauration passe de 19,5 à 5,5... Est-ce que Casque est touché ?

----------


## DaBoB

Une question importante :

Omar, t'es en cycle endu, force ou volume ?
Tu pousses combien en developpé couché ?

(ce serait sympa de répondre à nos questions, surtout quand elles sont aussi pertinentes que la mienne)
A tte les canards !

----------


## Goji

> Question: y'aurat'il une preview ou un trucs sur Aion?


Y'a un truc sur Aion dans le n 190, tu l'as peut-être raté  ::):

----------


## alx

> Une question d'actualité : La T.V.A sur la restauration passe de 19,5 à 5,5... Est-ce que Casque est touché ?


Et surtout, est-ce que ce sera répercuté sur le consommateur ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## gzu666ftc

Je me demandais pourquoi des médias qui sembles indépendants, dans le même esprit et avec tout deux des difficultés fiancières, ne se rapprochent pas pour se filer une coup de main : Canard PC et NO LIFE (la TV, pas le joueur...) ?

----------


## greenflo

> Je me demandais pourquoi des médias qui sembles indépendants, dans le même esprit et avec tout deux des difficultés fiancières, ne se rapprochent pas pour se filer une coup de main : Canard PC et NO LIFE (la TV, pas le joueur...) ?


Vu que No-Life n'est apparemment pas rentable, je suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée...

----------


## Tromzy

> Vu que No-Life n'est apparemment pas rentable, je suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée...


Bin oui, ils pensent même sérieusement à devenir une chaine payante, apparemment...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je me demandais pourquoi des médias qui sembles indépendants, dans le même esprit et avec tout deux des difficultés fiancières, ne se rapprochent pas pour se filer une coup de main : Canard PC et NO LIFE (la TV, pas le joueur...) ?



Et puis, c'est pas exactement le même esprit en plus. Déjà le concept de "Nolife", ça fait peur.
On est pas du tout dans le trip Geek, Japanim, machin truc.
La preuve, les deux slogans "Y a pas que la vie dans la vie" et "Y a de la vie entre les jeux", sont assez opposés.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Hummmmm...
> 
> Euh, oui, 7ko, c'est bien ce que j'ai dis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrigé, pour le Mo/Ko...


Je ne savais pas que Casque se créait des multis aussi  ::): .

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Laissez moi tranquille... Je ne suis pas une une vulgaire girouette, j'aime toujours Tania Young du plus profond de mon coeur. Et la blonde avec le top saumon et le bas noir de Call on Me.


Tien d'ailleurs elle a bien changé Tania Young pour son jeu le "4ème Duel".



Faut croire qu'il est plus vendeur.

Si elle arrêtait de présenter la météo avec des robes de grand mère aussi.

----------


## Dorian

> Météo chiante


Putain j'ai regardé... Tu fais chier.  ::(:

----------


## gzu666ftc

> Et puis, c'est pas exactement le même esprit en plus. Déjà le concept de "Nolife", ça fait peur.
> On est pas du tout dans le trip Geek, Japanim, machin truc.
> La preuve, les deux slogans "Y a pas que la vie dans la vie" et "Y a de la vie entre les jeux", sont assez opposés.


Avoue que le trip geek c'est un peu votre délire, et les jeux vidéo ça ne vous concerne pas peut-être?
Sans rire, j'aime ces deux médias pour principalement une raison : ce sont des passionnées intègres qui nous offrent souvent une vision adaptée de la culture numérique et des jeux videos.
Certes No-Life va plus loin dans le trip culture alternative, mais peut-on leur reprocher  quand on voit avec quelle ferveur ils nous font vivre leur passion du jeu. J'entend par la que le jeu reste leur principal sujet (oh un point commun avec les canards).
Donc : OUAI! Ca m'aurai grave fait kiffer ma race que tout ce beau monde soit partenaire.

Bref ce n'était qu'une suggestion, un point de vue, et j'espère que certains d'entre vous le partage, qu'il n'y pas que des rabageois sectaire qui me liront. Merde quoi! Ya pas que notre *** de président qui à le droit de faire des ouvertures...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> (ce serait sympa de répondre à nos questions, surtout quand elles sont aussi pertinentes que la mienne)


Cf le nom du topic.

----------


## El Gringo

> Certes No-Life va plus loin dans le trip culture alternative, mais peut-on leur reprocher  quand on voit avec quelle ferveur ils nous font vivre leur passion du jeu. J'entend par la que le jeu reste leur principal sujet (oh un point commun avec les canards).
> Donc : OUAI! Ca m'aurai grave fait kiffer ma race que tout ce beau monde soit partenaire.


Ouais nan mais ils sont cool chez no life hein, et on ne peut que respecter leur investissement dans ce qu'ils font. Mais bon après on n'a pas forcément des délires similaires. Par exemple nous la j-pop on trouve que c'est de la merde, et on méprise les gens qui en écoutent. Tous, sans exception.

----------


## Septa

Une émission canardpc sur nolife où il insulterait les amateurs de trucs japonais nazes... :Bave:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Avoue que le trip geek c'est un peu votre délire, et les jeux vidéo ça ne vous concerne pas peut-être?
> Sans rire, j'aime ces deux médias pour principalement une raison : ce sont des passionnées intègres qui nous offrent souvent une vision adaptée de la culture numérique et des jeux videos.
> Certes No-Life va plus loin dans le trip culture alternative, mais peut-on leur reprocher  quand on voit avec quelle ferveur ils nous font vivre leur passion du jeu. J'entend par la que le jeu reste leur principal sujet (oh un point commun avec les canards).
> Donc : OUAI! Ca m'aurai grave fait kiffer ma race que tout ce beau monde soit partenaire.
> 
> Bref ce n'était qu'une suggestion, un point de vue, et j'espère que certains d'entre vous le partage, qu'il n'y pas que des rabageois sectaire qui me liront. Merde quoi! Ya pas que notre *** de président qui à le droit de faire des ouvertures...


Moi aussi je kiffe les deux (nolife et canardpc) mais c'est comme faire une convention sur la moto et inviter des gros bikers et des mecs qui roulent en japonaise. :tired: 

Et mis a part Akira Yamaoka ,c'est vrai qu'il est difficile d'aimé ça.

----------


## ElGato

> Par exemple nous la j-pop on trouve que c'est de la merde, et on méprise les gens qui en écoutent. Tous, sans exception.


Gringo, aimons-nous.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Page 4 de ce magnifique numéral 194 se trouve une news intitulée "Peter ? Pan !". Est-ce votre sixième sens de journalistes totaux qui vous a permis de flairer l'actualité ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Attend de voir celle du numéro 195.
On a appris la mort de Mickael qu'après le bouclage...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Attend de voir celle du numéro 195.
> On a appris la mort de Mickael qu'après le bouclage...


MMMhhhh... 'vois rien de spécial... MMMhhhh... Ah, si!

_"Prenez un bon bol de rixes"_

Oh que c'est drôôle!  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> la j-pop on trouve que c'est de la merde, et on méprise les gens qui en écoutent. Tous, sans exception.


En même temps y'a que Ackbar.

----------


## mescalin

> En même temps y'a que Ackbar.


Je suis sur qu'il yen a d'autres mais qu'ils n'ont pas encore fait leur coming-out  :tired: 

A quand une purge ?

----------


## El Gringo

Y'a Chenoir aussi.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Attend de voir celle du numéro 195.
> On a appris la mort de Mickael qu'après le bouclage...


Dans Plants vs Zombie, le zombie MJ qui danse, c'est devenu (encore plus) super classe y'a une semaine...

----------


## Kierkegaard

> Y'a Chenoir aussi.


Je crois qu'on va être obligé de pourrir son profil.  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Y'a Chenoir aussi.


Cafteur.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Par exemple nous la j-pop on trouve que c'est de la merde, et on méprise les gens qui en écoutent. Tous, sans exception.


Ne me dis pas que tu n'es pas marqué par la profondeur de ces paroles...



 :^_^:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ne me dis pas que tu n'es pas marqué par la profondeur de ces paroles...


Arrête 
ça cause poitrine pleine d'amour.

----------


## ElGato

> Ne me dis pas que tu n'es pas marqué par la profondeur de ces paroles...


Ces paroles hautement littéraires qui suscitent (et c'est très bien de susciter aussi tôt) les questions de beaucoup de jeunes filles en fleur, ainsi que des réponses étymologiquement surprenantes:
_
"non
Lotta est un mot italien qui signifie lutte
Love est un mot anglais qui signifie aimer
Donc la traduction﻿ est
Lutte d'amour."_

----------


## chenoir

Zetes méchant.

D'abord, la J-music cay le bien.

Il y a ca par exemple :



De toutes façons, parmi vous il y a des bretons, et rien que ca, ca pourri toute votre crédibilité.

Edit : Par contre je suis d'accord sur un truc, les idols c'est pas le top. Mais bon, la France a eu ses boys bands aussi hein (_Partir un jour, sans détour, c'est dangereux, faut faire des détours, parce que si tu fonces tout droit, en marchant sans arrêt, tu finiras par frapper des objets_ et consorts).

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ces paroles hautement littéraires qui suscitent (et c'est très bien de susciter aussi tôt) les questions de beaucoup de jeunes filles en fleur, ainsi que des réponses étymologiquement surprenantes:
> _
> "non
> Lotta est un mot italien qui signifie lutte
> Love est un mot anglais qui signifie aimer
> Donc la traduction﻿ est
> Lutte d'amour."_


Perso, depuis que ma copine m'a dit (à l'époque où ce clip passait en boucle sur Nolife) que dans le refrain elle entendait "non pas la langue pas la langue pas là", j'entends plus que ça...

----------


## El Gringo

> Zetes méchant.
> 
> D'abord, la J-music cay le bien.


On parlait pas de J-music.

----------


## Ethelka

Question stupide: pour vous, cay plus intéressant financièrement qu'on s'abonne pour 6 mois ou 1 an? 

Oui, j'ai l'impression que cay très con comme question, mais bon ya p't'êt' qq subtilités dans toussa.

----------


## chenoir

> On parlait pas de J-music.


Ah bon. Alors c'est bon, je suis pas concerné  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Narm

> Question stupide: pour vous, cay plus intéressant financièrement qu'on s'abonne pour 6 mois ou 1 an? 
> 
> Oui, j'ai l'impression que cay très con comme question, mais bon ya p't'êt' qq subtilités dans toussa.


Pour toi : Abonnement de 1 an.
Pour CPC : 2x un abonnement de 6 mois.

----------


## flochy

Ca doit être une question de trésorerie surtout : c'est plus intéressant de percevoir d'un coup 1 an d'abo, que de recevoir 6 mois et (peut être, car pas de garantie que tu te réabonnes finalement) 6 autres mois plus tard. Ca leur permet de voir plus loin.
En fait, pour les aider, faudrait même carrément s'abonner 2ans en fait.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ah bon. Alors c'est bon, je suis pas concerné .





> Je fais la fête de la musique chez moi en taffant sur mon ordi en me repassant la même musique en boucle depuis 14h :

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Point. Set. Match.

----------


## TheToune

WTF !!! ::O: 

Faisez gaffe tout le monde ... Gringo monte des dossiers et il peut les ressortir à tout moment.  ::o:

----------


## chenoir

S'pas de la J-Pop, c'est de la la J-electro Pop.

:Coup de la dernière chance:

----------


## Jolaventur

Dite pour tester Aion un minimum , on est obliger de raquer les 10 brouzoufs chez dl gamer sans aucune certitude d'acheter le jeu au final ou y'a un autre moyen?

----------


## El Gringo

Y'a moyen de tester avec la version chinoise aussi, tu peux éventuellement y gagner quelques euros (ils payent à l'heure en gros), mais ils seront pas déduits du reste.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Y'a moyen de tester avec la version chinoise aussi, tu peux éventuellement y gagner quelques euros (ils payent à l'heure en gros), mais ils seront pas déduits du reste.


Faut payer quand même c'est fort de café je trouve

C'est pas tant les dix brouzoufs qui me gène , j'ai surtout un gros problème avec le concept de MMO à savoir l'abonnement.
Si j'aime un jeux j'y joue point barre, j'aime pas l'idée de payer pour pouvoir jouer, l'achat d'une boite c'est différent.
Là si ça me plait 2 semaine j'y joue mais après?

----------


## O.Boulon

Et bah, c'est le principe des mmorpgs. C'est comme ça.
C'est pour ça que c'est de la baise et que ce poison est le pire truc jamais arrivé au jeu vidéo.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est pour ça que c'est de la baise et que ce poison est le pire truc jamais arrivé au jeu vidéo.


Et à la vie sociale des geeks, qui n'en avait déja pas beaucoup.

C'est ça qui m'a fait lacher Guild wars petit à petit, je me connectais plus pour jouer mais pour être avec les autres.
Aion si sexy soit'il ne passera donc pas par moi.
Et puis comme je joue de moins en moins.

----------


## chenoir

Ca me fait penser que j'aimerais bien replonger dans Guild Wars, c'était quand même un putain de bon jeu bien sympa.

----------


## O.Boulon

Super totalement en lien avec le topic.

----------


## chenoir

> Super totalement en lien avec le topic.


Parce que tout le hors-sujet anti-j-pop ca l'était?

Pour être plus en rapport avec le topic (à savoir une question) : Après les 8 points que tu m'enlèveras pour la phrase plus haut, il m'en restera combien?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Arrêtez de cracher sur la J-Music. C'est bien la J-Music.

/thread.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Des nouvelles de I'm Alive ?

Edit : ah merde, je me souviens d'avoir posé la même question il y peu pour The Crossing. Deux semaines plus tard une new disait que le dev était stoppé. J'espère pas trop porter la guigne sur celui-ci.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Après les 8 points que tu m'enlèveras pour la phrase plus haut, il m'en restera combien?


Trop.

----------


## Threanor

> Des nouvelles de I'm Alive ?


Tu veux dire depuis qu'Ubisoft l'a retiré des mains de Dreamworks et que la sortie a été repoussé à début 2010 ? Non.

----------


## TheToune

> Tu veux dire depuis qu'Ubisoft l'a retiré des mains de Dreamworks et que la sortie a été repoussé à début 2010 ? Non.


Fais chier quand même le concept était suffisamment sous exploité pour que n'importe quel résultat me conviennent ... Là va falloir attendre  :tired: 

Bon peut etre que c'etait une grosse daube et que finalement c'est pas si mal ... M'enfin bref  ::|:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Arrêtez de cracher sur la J-Music. C'est bien la J-Music.
> 
> /thread.


Je ne sais pas ce que je gagne à m'allier à toi et Chenoir (après étude rapide, rien du tout), mais j'aime bien certains morceaux de J-Pop.

----------


## ducon

Un sous-titre ?

----------


## Michael d'Amour

J'ai abandonné cette quête depuis longtemps.  ::cry::

----------


## El Gringo

C'est gagné ! C'est gagné ! C'est gagné !

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Ouuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssss !!  ::o:   ::o:

----------


## mescalin

Ouah ! La chance !  ::o:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouah ! La chance !


Bah tu lache une bretonnerie et t'en aura un classe aussi.

Kouign Aman F4EVER

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bah tu lache une bretonnerie et t'en aura iun classe aussi.
> 
> Kouign Aman F4EVER

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Ouah ! La chance !


J't'ai même pas inclus dans mes remerciements suite à ce prix, preuve de ta malchance absolue !

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est gagné ! C'est gagné ! C'est gagné !
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b7e...d8f9193e0e.jpg


Dora  :Bave:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ah mon Dieu, y'a des mecs qui souhaitent un sous titre!!!  ::O: 
Vous êtes vraiment des grands malades  :^_^:

----------


## Airwalkmax

Mais attends, le sous-titre, c'est LE moyen de promotion sociale au niveau du forum; c'est tout de même pas rien ! ::o:

----------


## lokideath

Complètement surfait  :tired: 
C'est l'avatar qui fait tout jeune insouciant, tu regardes celui de Boulon et tu comprends c'est qui le chef. Tu regardes celui d'El Gringo et tu comprends... Enfin lis le test des Sims, ce sera plus simple.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Ah mon Dieu, y'a des mecs qui souhaitent un sous titre!!! 
> Vous êtes vraiment des grands malades


Je devrais t'attaquer en diffamation.  :tired:  J'ai très bien vécu jusqu'alors sans sous-titre.


Mais bon c'est vrai que c'est la classe. :Bave:

----------


## ducon

Merci qui ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Tu veux dire depuis qu'Ubisoft l'a retiré des mains de Dreamworks et que la sortie a été repoussé à début 2010 ? Non.


Tiens bah qu'est-ce que je disais ? Il suffit que je me renseigne sur un jeu pour apprendre qu'il est en mode vaporware.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ah mon Dieu, y'a des mecs qui souhaitent un sous titre!!! 
> Vous êtes vraiment des grands malades


Je n'écoute même pas les critiques de ce genre de la part des plébéiens qui n'ont pas de sous-titre. Fi.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Dermatite pustuleuse, tu trouves ça classe toi?  ::o:   ::O: 

Sinon je suis pas en manque de reconnaissance moi ça va  :tired:

----------


## ToasT

Ahem.
[Aigri]Normalement, les gens qui se vantent de leur sous-titre sont reset et voient leur sous-titre effacé[/Aigri]

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Merci qui ?


En même temps j'ai rien demandé. :ingrat:

Non jrigole, merci, en échange vous venez manger à la maison mais par contre c'est Jerk qui cuisine.  :Bave:

----------


## Brocoli Man

Moi je trouve que se vanter de son sous titre c'est ringard.
Par exemple est ce que moi je me vante d'avoir vu une scène hier au cinéma où un paresseux tabasse un tyrannosaure Rex à coups de brocoli dans la gueule ? Hein ? 
Non. Et pourtant question awesomeness ca envoie carrément plus qu'un sous titre.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Et pourtant question awesomeness ca envoie carrément plus qu'un sous titre.


Plus que Being Struck By Lightning is Probably the Best Way That You Could Die On Account of All of Its Awesomeness ?

----------


## Michael d'Amour

C'est une question de rareté aussi. C'est comme mélanger des miel pops à du brie de Meaux c'est très jackass dans l'âme mais tout le monde peut le faire.

----------


## mescalin

Et si ça se trouve c'est très bon !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Comment vont le mag et le site, environ 4 mois que l'on ai appris que ça n'allais pas ?

Plus mieux ou plus pire ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ah... I'm Alive vient d'être repoussé à 2010. Minimum.

----------


## Threanor

> Tiens bah qu'est-ce que je disais ? Il suffit que je me renseigne sur un jeu pour apprendre qu'il est en mode vaporware.


Oui d'ailleurs si tu pouvais ne t'intéresser qu'aux merdes à l'avenir ça nous arrangerait bien merci.
PS : Pour DNF c'est déjà mort en tout cas, pas la peine de t'acharner.

----------


## Nelfe

Il aurait du poser la question pour Anno 1404, il aurait pu sauver la vie sociale d'un membre de la rédaction.

----------


## Frypolar

> Il aurait du poser la question pour Anno 1404, il aurait pu sauver la vie sociale d'un membre de la rédaction.


Et de plusieurs lecteurs  :tired: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ah ah... I'm Alive vient d'être repoussé à 2010. Minimum.


Ca demande tant de temps que ça pour casualiser un jeu ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Oui d'ailleurs si tu pouvais ne t'intéresser qu'aux merdes à l'avenir ça nous arrangerait bien merci.
> PS : Pour DNF c'est déjà mort en tout cas, pas la peine de t'acharner.


Ok, vous avez des nouvelles de Max Payne 3, Splinter Cell Conviction et surtout de Postal 3 ?

---------- Post ajouté à 11h20 ----------




> Ca demande tant de temps que ça pour casualiser un jeu ?


Ben automatiser 34 actions sur un seul bouton de pad, ça demande pas mal d'efforts de programmation.

----------


## Télo

> Comment vont le mag et le site, environ 4 mois que l'on ai appris que ça n'allais pas ?
> 
> Plus mieux ou plus pire ?


Vu que tu poses la question... Si t'as le même effet sur le mag que sur les jeux, je te laisse tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Comment vont le mag et le site, environ 4 mois que l'on ai appris que ça n'allais pas ?
> 
> Plus mieux ou plus pire ?





> Ah ah... I'm Alive vient d'être repoussé à 2010. Minimum.


On parle d'autre chose?  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On parle d'autre chose?


Omar B est un fin politicien.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Vu que tu poses la question... Si t'as le même effet sur le mag que sur les jeux, je te laisse tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent.


Oh merde, j'y avais pas pensé. ::O:

----------


## Ashraam

Deux questions :

Un test de Cogs est il prévu ? Je l'ai vu a 8.99 sur Steam et ça me tente ^^

Une preview de Fighting Fantasy : The Warlock of Firetop Mountain (l'adaptation en JV du livre dont vous êtes le héros) est elle envisagée (dans la partie console) ?

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Fuel, vous allez le tester un jour ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Normalement oui.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Un test de Cogs est il prévu ? Je l'ai vu a 8.99 sur Steam et ça me tente ^^


Vraiment très bien Cogs si tu aimes les taquins. Y'a du challenge si tu veux tout boucler à la perfection, mais ça reste accessible pour des parties de 5 minutes ou simplement pour se détendre.

Y'a une sacrée durée de vie avec ça, puisque tu peux refaire n'importe quel casse-tête à loisir.

----------


## Ashraam

Merci, je vais tester la démo tout d'abord 

http://www.lazy8studios.com/

Apparemment Steam n'est pas le seul a le proposer, ça tombe bien  ::):

----------


## Percolator42

C'est fait exprès pour qu'on s'abonne à l'année que le magazine est quasi introuvable en presse?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan.

----------


## Percolator42

Je persiste, je suis allé dans 3 presses, 1 carrefour et 1 leclerc, introuvable...
Quelqu'un me vend son numéro du 1er juillet?^^

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, mais t'habites où ?
Près de Saint Etienne ? C'est dingue.

----------


## ducon

Ils sont peut-être en rupture de stock.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A Nantes c'est pas très bien servi non plus pour ce que j'ai vu  :tired: 

Je pense qu'il y a un complot pour empêcher l'Ouest d'accéder à un humour de bon goût et au journalisme total.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ils sont peut-être en rupture de stock.


 :haha:  

Non mais sérieux, même sur Lille il est chaud à trouver en dehors du Furet ou des points Relay. (Et même là faut pas compter le trouver avant 2/3 jours après sa sortie).

----------


## ducon

> (Et même là faut pas compter le trouver avant 2/3 jours après sa sortie).


C’est bien ce que j’écris.  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Purée, mais t'habites où ?
> Près de Saint Etienne ? C'est dingue.


Y en a plein à Saint Etienne en plus  ::mellow:: . Par contre c'est pas forcément dans les grands établissements.

Hop ! Petit lien sympa qui m'a permis de trouver mes premiers CPC dans la-dite ville : http://www.trouverlapresse.com

----------


## Percolator42

La presse ou je prend le canard pc habituellement dispose que d'un exemplaire donc c'est dur de se le procurer...
J'habite à 35 km de saint-etienne et les canard pc sont rare dans tout les établissements, 3/4 maximun.

----------


## O.Boulon

> La presse ou je prend le canard pc habituellement dispose que d'un exemplaire donc c'est dur de se le procurer...
> J'habite à 35 km de saint-etienne et les canard pc sont rare dans tout les établissements, 3/4 maximun.


Bah 3, 4, c'est le nombre normal.
Y a que dans les très grosses librairies de centre-ville qu'on en met plus...

Ca permet de ne pas avoir trop d'invendus et de ne pas perdre d'argent.

----------


## Percolator42

En fait je sais pas pourquoi je dis 3/4 parce qu'il y en a qu'un dans la presse ou je vais. Les autres jamais eu l'occasion d'en trouver un.
Je vais essayer une autre ville demain avec un peu de chance.

----------


## Anonyme871

Rha ça me fait "un peu de peine" quand je vois le Kiosque du Furet du Nord de Lille blindé de CPC le 13 et le 29 de chaque mois. C'est peut-être pour ça qu'ils tardent à mettre le nouveau numéro à chaque fois. 

Sinon, il me semble ne l'avoir j'avais vu à la Fnac, est-ce normal ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Je vais essayer une autre ville demain avec un peu de chance.


Tente le coup à Paris alors...




> Sinon, il me semble ne l'avoir j'avais vu à la Fnac, est-ce normal ?


Ils vendent des magazines à la fnac maintenant?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ils vendent des magazines à la fnac maintenant?


Bha à Lille ouai. Y'a une presse dans la Fnac, c'est pas la même caisse mais c'est bien la Fnac.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Je ne l'ai jamais vu non plus dans la presse de la FNAC, mais il est facilement trouvable dans un Relay, il est même aux première loges dans celui du métro de Lille Flandres  ::o:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> En fait je sais pas pourquoi je dis 3/4 parce qu'il y en a qu'un dans la presse ou je vais. Les autres jamais eu l'occasion d'en trouver un.
> Je vais essayer une autre ville demain avec un peu de chance.


Tu peux aussi demander à ton buraliste qu'il commande un exemplaire en plus pour toi.

----------


## Kamikaze

En tout cas ça m'a étonné mais j'ai pu acheté canard pc dans le coin presse d'un carrefour (y'avait meme le hors-série).

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je ne l'ai jamais vu non plus dans la presse de la FNAC, mais il est facilement trouvable dans un Relay*, il est même aux première loges dans celui du métro de Lille Flandres*


Parce que y'a des canards qui se privent pas pour le ramener tout devant quand il est derrière tout les autres  :Cigare:  



Spoiler Alert! 


Enfin je fais ça au Furet, ça se trouve c'est le buraliste qui le met en avant à la gare.

 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Rùman

> Rha ça me fait "un peu de peine" quand je vois le Kiosque du Furet du Nord de Lille blindé de CPC le 13 et le 29 de chaque mois. C'est peut-être pour ça qu'ils tardent à mettre le nouveau numéro à chaque fois. 
> 
> Sinon, il me semble ne l'avoir j'avais vu à la Fnac, est-ce normal ?


Si, si, ils y sont. Ils sont juste un peu cachés et il y en a généralement 3-4.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Enfin je fais ça au Furet, ça se trouve c'est le buraliste qui le met en avant à la gare.h34r:


Je pense bien, vu qu'il est toujours devant. C'est un homme de goût et/ou de bon-sens.

----------


## PolluXxX

> Je pense bien, vu qu'il est toujours devant. C'est un homme de goût et/ou de bon-sens.


Ouep, le mec les met là, bien devant tous les autres mag' de jeux vidéos. C'est un bon ce mec, c'est pour ça que je l'achète toujours là!

----------


## Froyok

> Y en a plein à Saint Etienne en plus . Par contre c'est pas forcément dans les grands établissements.
> 
> Hop ! Petit lien sympa qui m'a permis de trouver mes premiers CPC dans la-dite ville : http://www.trouverlapresse.com


T'as mis sur ton lien toi ? Car le gugus il connait pas Canard PC...

----------


## Frypolar

> T'as mis sur ton lien toi ? Car le gugus il connait pas Canard PC...


Titre presse : canard pc
Thème : informatique et numérique
Sous-thème : informatique

Avec ça je tombe sur le 195 et j'ai un bouton "Où acheter ce numéro".

----------


## alx

Ouais ou alors tu mets juste "canard" et rien pour thème et sous-thème, ça marche tout aussi bien  ::siffle::

----------


## Airwalkmax

Serait-il possible d'avoir un article sur la Hardtek dans le prochain numéro ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Trop tard. Tout est bouclé, on est dans la dernière ligne droiteeee....  ::zzz::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vous allez partir où en vacances ?
QU'est ce que vous prenez au p'tit déj' ?
C'est qui qu'a la plus grosse maglite ?


[/CPC Story]

----------


## Voldain

Ca concerne le site plus que le mag mais la flemme d'ouvrir un topic.
Vous compter faire quelque chose pour la partie anglophone du site? (la mettre en avant? La supprimer en partie? Autre?...)

---------- Post ajouté à 04h33 ----------

Et c'est qui le plus beau à la rédac? (histoire que vous vous battiez un coup)

----------


## O.Boulon

Threanor a une belle structure osseuse.
J'ai les plus beaux cheveux.
Et paraîtrait que Gringo a de chouettes pieds.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Vous avez renoncé à la moustache ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan.
Moi j'ai full moustache plus pattes qui se rejoignent à la Sudiste.
Gringo fait bouc boustache d'Artagnan.
Threanor Nounours hardcore (non, c'est pas une déclinaison du club des bears).

----------


## Brocoli Man

::o:   :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Plus étroites les pattes.
Et sans les verrues.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Plus étroites les pattes.
> Et sans les verrues.


Ce qui veut dire que j'en ai 2 sur 3 de bons  :Cigare:

----------


## Airwalkmax

Il faudrait  mettre tout ça dans le topic du Trombi !

----------


## Ashraam

Le numéro spécial été sortira en même temps que le HS sur les MMO free2play ? Soit aux alentours du 20-21 Juillet ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Voui.

----------


## Ashraam

Ok merci ^^

----------


## Goji

Tsss tsss je l'ai déjà dit, Boulon c'est Gene Hoglan sans la touffe.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Nan.
> Moi j'ai full moustache plus pattes qui se rejoignent à la Sudiste.


 ?

----------


## Guest

Boulon c'est Arnaud Rebotini.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

MAIS GRAVE !!!  ::O:  En plus carré quand même. Rendons à César ces heures de muscul intensives.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé, je suis un peu plus beau quand même.
J'aime pas son nez.

----------


## Tyler Durden

I'm a maannn ! La classe en fait boulon.

----------


## Zouuu

Question qui a déjà du être posée :
Imaginons, vous imprimez 100 000 magazines qui vont dans les librairies etc ... Ne s'en vend que 80 000. Où vont les 20 000 invendus ? (j'ai déjà essayé avec 1, ca rentre pas, alors 20 000 vous pensez...)
Les bénéfices se font sur les 80 000 ou les 100 000 ?

Pour la petite histoire : Oué chuis un connard qui s'abonne pas et préfère l'acheter en librairie (jmettais fait enfler à l'époque de joystick parce qu'abonné de première heure, je me réabonnais chaque année... Et paf la rédaction change  ::O: , le magazine devient tout pourri  ::|:  (au point que je ne le lis plus) et je me les coltine pendant presque une année, dég).

----------


## ducon

Ben, au pilon ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Pour la petite histoire : Oué chuis un connard qui s'abonne pas et préfère l'acheter en librairie (jmettais fait enfler à l'époque de joystick parce qu'abonné de première heure, je me réabonnais chaque année... Et paf la rédaction change , le magazine devient tout pourri  (au point que je ne le lis plus) et je me les coltine pendant presque une année, dég).


Même histoire pour PC Soluces  :Emo: . J'étais abonné depuis 2 ou 3 ans, je me réabonne pour une quatrième année et ils passent de magazine généraliste à magazine qui fournit uniquement des solutions pour les jeux vidéo  :Emo: .

----------


## Clad

Oui, ça m'a fait pareil, j'étais abonné à Canard PC, satisfait tout ça, j'en reprend pour un an et paf ! Ya un certain Omar Boulon qui écrit dedans. Du coup, je me le suis coltiné un an sans le lire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Attends, on va faire une édition en anglais rien que pour tes beaux yeux  :tired:

----------


## Aosia

Question qui n'a rien à voir avec le dessus : Il y a un topic dans le forum : "le prochain canard sortira le XX / XX / XX " ?  au cas où les dates auraient changés pour un mois.

EDIT : bon je viens de me réveiller, un topic est fait pour chaque canard. Mes plates excuses.

----------


## Threanor

> Question qui a déjà du être posée :
> Imaginons, vous imprimez 100 000 magazines qui vont dans les librairies etc ... Ne s'en vend que 80 000. Où vont les 20 000 invendus ? (j'ai déjà essayé avec 1, ca rentre pas, alors 20 000 vous pensez...)
> Les bénéfices se font sur les 80 000 ou les 100 000 ?


Les invendus sont détruits. On pourrait demander à les récupérer mais ça coûte plus cher et on n'a pas la place de les stocker.
Les "bénéfices" sont calculés en fonction du taux d'invendus. S'il est trop élevé, on doit payer le distributeur (NMPP). D'où  la nécessité de trouver le bon compromis entre disponibilité large et quantités raisonnables.

----------


## theryon

Ce lien : http://forum.canardpc.com/index.php?act=boardrules
Me renvoie à la racine du forum au lieu des règles du forum, c'est normal?

(j'espère que je ne viole pas une règle du forum en posant cette question, ne connaissant que la sanction) (PS : si j'ai violé une règle, vous pouvez cautériser les instruments quand même?)

EDIT : merde gourré de sous section

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour la petite histoire : Oué chuis un connard qui s'abonne pas et préfère l'acheter en librairie


Nan, c'est bien. Il faut des gens qui l'achètent en kiosque  :;): .

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Les invendus sont détruits.


C'est trop bête de gâcher. Vous pouvez m'en envoyer un ?

----------


## Wobak

Oui mais faut que tu le payes avant dans une librairie, et ils te le donneront à ce moment là.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les invendus sont détruits. On pourrait demander à les récupérer mais ça coûte plus cher et on n'a pas la place de les stocker.
> Les "bénéfices" sont calculés en fonction du taux d'invendus. S'il est trop élevé, on doit payer le distributeur (NMPP). D'où  la nécessité de trouver le bon compromis entre disponibilité large et quantités raisonnables.


Sinon y'a pas moyen de les refiler aux bibliothèques, les invendus ?
Histoire de faire de la pub gratos.

----------


## ducon

C’est encore du boulot et si les journaux se mettent à donner leurs invendus, je parie mes lunettes que plus personne ne va acheter en attendant les dons.  ::(:

----------


## Nielle

Et une section application d'iphone c'est envisageable? Ou vous jetez tout ce qui est de la marque pomme par la fenêtre?  :^_^:

----------


## Threanor

> Sinon y'a pas moyen de les refiler aux bibliothèques, les invendus ?
> Histoire de faire de la pub gratos.


ça serait bien mais il faudrait payer de notre poche. On est en train de faire une campagne de lobbying intense via notre énorme machine de com'marketing pour que les bibliothèques s'abonnent en masse et nous assurent la suprématie dans les salles de classe.

----------


## Threanor

> Et une section application d'iphone c'est envisageable? Ou vous jetez tout ce qui est de la marque pomme par la fenêtre?


Il me semble qu'"on" y pense aussi mais ce serait plutôt orienté hardware. Enfin je dis peut être une grosse connerie.

----------


## Menkar

Quelle est l'audience de CPC, à peu près ?

----------


## Threanor

> Quelle est l'audience de CPC, à peu près ?


Les gens qui aiment les jeux vidéo mais pas que.

----------


## Ashraam

Tiens pour info, y a Red Alert qui va sortir sur I Phone, ptet qu'il sera aussi bon que certains must have iphone (genre Rolando etc...)

----------


## Wobak

> Les gens qui aiment les jeux vidéo mais pas que.


Kamoulox ?

----------


## Geminys

> Kamoulox ?


Non, il c'est encore endormi...


 :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

En version moins rigolote mais à la portée de tous les bulbes rachidiens

"Les gens qui aiment les jeux vidéos mais pas uniquement".
Mais l'autre version est mille fois plus marrante.

----------


## Geminys

> En version moins rigolote mais à la portée de tous *les bulbes rachidiens*
> 
> "Les gens qui aiment les jeux vidéos mais pas uniquement".
> Mais l'autre version est mille fois plus marrante.



[mode chipoteur/on]
J'aurais plutôt dit "masse cérébral atrophié", le bulbe n'a pas de fonction d'assimilation d'information (transit d'info, fonction autonome et fonction reflex supérieur)
[mode chipoteur/off]

 ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

Vasy l'intello fait le malin je vais te démonter ta gueule à la récré et on te fera bouffer tes figolus par le cul.

Purée, ça me manque le collège. Ca doit être pour ça que j'aime tellement aller à la rédac.

----------


## Diwydiant

Avec Casque en institutrice sexy jouant du sifflet quand les enfants deviennent un peu trop turbulent ?

:méga :Bave: :

----------


## Geminys

> Vasy l'intello fait le malin je vais te démonter ta gueule à la récré et on te fera bouffer tes figolus par le cul.
> 
> Purée, ça me manque le collège. Ca doit être pour ça que j'aime tellement aller à la rédac.


Même pas peur  :^_^: .
Faut bien que j'essaye de placer le peu de connaissance que j'ai eu en fac de médecine, quand j'étais présent *et* dans un amphi... ::rolleyes:: .




> ça me manque le collège. Ca doit être pour ça que j'aime tellement aller à la rédac


Ouaip, je vois l'ambiance  ::P: .

----------


## ToasT

> Avec Casque en institutrice sexy jouant du sifflet quand les enfants deviennent un peu trop turbulent ?
> 
> :méga:


 :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Aura-t-on un numéro spécial pour le numéro 200 de CPC ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
C'est ringard les anniversaires comme le premier avril.

----------


## PrinceGITS

En plus, le numéro 200 ne correspondra pas avec les 6 ans du mag. :fanboy:

----------


## O.Boulon

:teubé:

Nan, mais on verra si on fait un truc...
9a demande des efforts, c'est moche.

----------


## Wobak

> 9a demande des efforts, c'est moche.


Un peu comme ALT+128 au lieu de MAJ+ç ?  ::P:   ::lol:: 

L'anniversaire des Swiss pour le 200 ?

----------


## Djal

Un concours pour faire la couverture du 200 ça serait la classe.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Nan, mais on verra si on fait un truc...
> 9a demande des efforts, c'est moche.


Garde tes forces et réponds un truc du genre : "Calmos les teubés. De toute façon Canard PC roxxe tellement que vous avez droit à un numéro spécial toutes les deux semaines".

----------


## PolluXxX

Pourquoi le Mythopic il a fermé ses portes? Y'a pas d'explications sur la fermeture en fin de topic  :Emo:

----------


## le faucheur

> Pourquoi le Mythopic il a fermé ses portes? Y'a pas d'explications sur la fermeture en fin de topic


La même chose, j'ai pas compris la.

----------


## Grosnours

Au hasard parce que cela devenait vraiment n'importe quoi depuis déjà un certain temps ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Le HS MMO c'est pour le 21 c'est ça?
Parce mon buraleux il l'avait pas.

----------


## PolluXxX

> Au hasard parce que cela devenait vraiment n'importe quoi depuis déjà un certain temps ?


C'était l'intérêt du mythopic non?
Bref, au passage, une petite demande pour les modérateurs: lorsque vous fermez un topic, y'a moyen de juste laisser un petit mot en fin de topic pour expliquer pourquoi? Histoire d'être au courant...

----------


## ducon

Pour nettoyer les écuries d’Augias avant réouverture ?

----------


## Grosnours

> C'était l'intérêt du mythopic non?
> Bref, au passage, une petite demande pour les modérateurs: lorsque vous fermez un topic, y'a moyen de juste laisser un petit mot en fin de topic pour expliquer pourquoi? Histoire d'être au courant...


On avait atteint de sommets insoupçonnés quand même entre le pipi-caca et les histoires plus qu'explicites (et vulgos) de cul.




> Pour nettoyer les écuries d’Augias avant réouverture ?


Exactement, et il y a du taf....  ::P:

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Pour nettoyer les écuries d’Augias avant réouverture ?


Quid de la réouverture si refermeture illico après ?
Qu'en est-il du mythopic ? C'est le départ de Getwild qui fait perdre tout son sens au topic ?



> On avait atteint de sommets insoupçonnés quand même entre le pipi-caca et les histoires plus qu'explicites (et vulgos) de cul.


...
Euh oui mais là j'avais besoin de faire sur le mythopic, ça preeeeessse ! ::sad:: 
Je vais où du coup ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On l'a fermé, un couillon a cru pouvoir le rouvrir, on l'a refermé.
Et il ne réouvrira pas de sitôt.

----------


## NitroG42

Je viens d'aller voir le topic, c'est simple, sur les 3 dernières  pages, soit environ 90 posts, y'en a environ 3 ou 4 qui ont un rapport (et encore, c'est presque lointain quand même), avec des histoires de coeur.
Et vous vous demandez pourquoi le topic est fermé ?

----------


## El Gringo

Fayot.

----------


## NitroG42

> Fayot.


Oui mais c'est pas ma faute j'aime bien lécher les boules.  ::cry::

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je voulais juste dire à Boulon que j'ai beaucoup aimé sa référence à ce chef d'oeuvre du film d'animation qu'est "Creamy merveilleuse Creamy", dans le dernier CPC.
Mon petit coeur d'enfant de 8 ans s'est remis à battre environ 5 secondes, révélant des choses en moi que j'avais enfouies à jamais.

*fond en larmes*

----------


## O.Boulon

J'avais appris la chanson en CE1 pour draguer Déborah.
C'était moins dangereux que d'avaler du papier aluminium après la piscine.

PS : par contre, c'était dans quoi ? Je me rappelle plus pourquoi je l'ai écrit. C'était pendant mes 72 heures de veille... Peu avant que je dégueule mes 8 redbulls 50Cl par la fenêtre sur le break du mec de la douane.

----------


## Brocoli Man

C'était dans ça : 

http://www.planete-jeunesse.com/sour...?cle=243&sec=1

Toi qui voulais parler de grosse niaiserie pour résumer le test de Harry Potter, je trouvais l'image bien trouvée  :^_^:  

Cela dit à 8 ans j'étais fan mais moi je fréquentais pas des nanas attirées par le papier alu  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

En fait, je me rappellais plus dans quel texte je l'avais écrit.

----------


## TheToune

> En fait, je me rappellais plus dans quel texte je l'avais écrit.


C'est ça de refiler le boulot a des nègres  ::o: 
Tu sais plus ce qu'ils ont écrit pour toi et après tu perd toute ta crédibilité ...  :haha:

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> On l'a fermé, un couillon a cru pouvoir le rouvrir, on l'a refermé.
> Et il ne réouvrira pas de sitôt.


Signature.  :B):

----------


## gun

C'est prévu des nouvelles vidéos du genre comme le test de Tom's Clancy Commander Voice machin chose?

Là http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...ava_videogames

Une vidéo du dernier bouclage façon Project Blair Witch

----------


## El Gringo

Je sais pas ce que zoulou a filmé, mais y'avais de quoi faire un bon moyen metrage avec le dernier bouclage... On a quelques projets en tout cas, je sais pas quand ça verra le jour mais ça se fera.

----------


## Jean Pale

A quand des gaming live ! *question jamais posée*

 ::ninja::

----------


## gun

Ahah je rigole d'avance.  :;):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> A quand des gaming live ! *question jamais posée*


Un gaming live du dernier Hulk. :Bave:

----------


## O.Boulon

"Bonzour!

C'est Lonlon et Glingo de CanardPC et on va vous montrer un trop siouper jeu !
Ca s'appelle Transformers et c'est vachement interactif..."

Mouais.
De toutes façons, on est beaucoup trop beau pour faire ça.
Honnêtement. Y a que des laids qui font du "Gaming Live"...

----------


## Anonyme871

Le test de la commande vocale de Tom Clancy's End War nous faisait tous espérer pourtant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, on va faire des vidéos, mais hors de question de les faire comme tout le monde.
Comme d'hab.

----------


## gripoil

Les gaming live c'est pas trop mon truc. (J'sais pas si j'suis le seul)
Mais ça pourrait être marrant de faire le tests de jeux qui puent en live, comme ça vous vous sentirez moins seul face a un DLC de fallout 3, ou Transformers 12.

----------


## t4nk

A mon avis, t'es très loin d'être le seul ici à penser ça.

----------


## O.Boulon

On peut pas filmer les tests de DLC.
Ca ferait sauter mon sursis.

----------


## Anonyme871

Pour ma part c'était juste une blague. Ils sont toujours plus agréable à lire qu'à écouter.

----------


## The_dud

Perso j'apprécis beaucoup les test vidéo commenté je trouve que c'est le moyen le plus efficace pour ce faire une opinion sur un jeux... Par contre je suis plus gametrailers que gaminglive ...faut pas déconner quand même...     Et je suis persuadé que la rédaction de CPC pourrait nous faire des petit bijoux, quitte à faire appel à un doubleur pour les rédacteurs vocalement déficient...  :;):

----------


## ElGato

Faites surtout pas de vidéos, ça ferait venir les analphabètes.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'était moins dangereux que d'avaler du papier aluminium après la piscine.


  ::huh:: 
Va falloir m'expliquer là, je suis largué.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je préfère vingt mille fois des videos complètement stupides et déconnectées du jeu video que des "tests videos" qui au final demandent vachement de temps à l'équipe et ne leur rapportent pas de sous  :tired:

----------


## t4nk

> Faites surtout pas de vidéos, ça ferait venir les analphabètes.


Pan, dans les dents.  ::o:

----------


## The_dud

> Faites surtout pas de vidéos, ça ferait venir les analphabètes.


 Trop tard on est déjà là  ::o:  


> Je préfère vingt mille fois des videos complètement stupides et déconnectées du jeu video que des &quot;tests videos&quot; qui au final demandent vachement de temps à l'équipe et ne leur rapportent pas de sous


 C'est sans doute la raison pour laquelle ces vidéo n'existe pas encore, malgré tout des commentaire illustré par des vidéo du jeu qui bouge c'est beaucoup plus parlant du point de vu de l'évaluation du jeux...c'est mon point de vu et je le partage entièrement !

----------


## Yka04

Ca sert à rien de faire des tests en vidéo : en plus, qui achéterait le mag dans ce cas, on sait bien qu'on est tous une bande de feignasses dans l'âme... 

Par contre, quelques minutes de gameplay des Sims 3 ou de Fallout 3 (!) où Boulon s'amuserait à faire n'importe quoi, agrémentées de quelques commentaires débiles comme on les aime, je pense qu'il y a du potentiel pour du mythique façon CPC. 

Mais je m'emporte.

----------


## LaVaBo

Est-ce que vous avez reçu le bouquin que j'ai posté en fin de semaine dernière ? Adressé à Omar Boulon, qui avait été le premier à me répondre (oui, ça date d'il y a 3 mois).

----------


## The_dud

Le terme de test vidéo semblant en effrayé beaucoup, je précise, qu'à mes yeux, c'est le principe de vidéo de gameplay commenté qui me semble important et qui apporte un réel plus au joueur pour évaluer la pertinence du prochain don d'organe qu'il sera obligé de consentir pour s'adonner à son vice favoris

----------


## El Gringo

> Est-ce que vous avez reçu le bouquin que j'ai posté en fin de semaine dernière ? Adressé à Omar Boulon, qui avait été le premier à me répondre (oui, ça date d'il y a 3 mois).


Je sais pas, je suis passé y'a deux jours mais j'ai rien vu. Zoulou ou Casque sont surement plus au courant.

----------


## getcha

Le concours Anno c'est pas aujourd'hui normalement ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'allais demander la même chose.

Ah et El gringo si tu n'as pas vu Mega shark VS Giant octopus le moment "holy shit" est le seul truc intéressant.C'est pas un très bon nanardet puis filmer avec une lampe color Philips c'est pas le peids.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

En allant vaillamment au pays des saucisses qui boivent, est ce qu'il y aura une chance de capter la date de sortie européenne des instruments de rock band 2. Parceque là je commence à pleurer déjà.  ::cry:: 

Sinon avec mes potes on va devoir se mettre au _air_ rock band 2 et vu ce je pense du _air guitar_... Sauvez moi.  ::cry:: 
Et je rajoute un bisou au petit jesus.

----------


## Guest62019

HS MMO :
C'est vraiment réel le "test" de Second Life ? Du coup, ça tombe pas sous le coup de la loi ?

----------


## Kamasa

> En allant vaillamment au pays des saucisses qui boivent, est ce qu'il y aura une chance de capter la date de sortie européenne des instruments de rock band 2. Parceque là je commence à pleurer déjà. 
> 
> Sinon avec mes potes on va devoir se mettre au _air_ rock band 2 et vu ce je pense du _air guitar_... Sauvez moi. 
> Et je rajoute un bisou au petit jesus.


Fait comme tout le monde : Achete le jeu avec le premier pack d'instruments... A priori "ils" veulent épuiser les stocks avant de passer à l'écoulement de la suite.

----------


## O.Boulon

> HS MMO :
> C'est vraiment réel le "test" de Second Life ? Du coup, ça tombe pas sous le coup de la loi ?


C'est réel et ça a été amputé du pire pour permettre une publication.

----------


## Guest62019

> C'est réel et ça a été amputé du pire pour permettre une publication.


Putain...
J'ai beau être un gros trashos, ça fait clairement peur. Limite je soutiens Famille de France pour ce jeu.

----------


## O.Boulon

Grave.

----------


## znokiss

Question (qui a peut-être été posée, j'ai pas tout lu).
Le mag va de nouveau bien à ce qu'on croit entendre. Mais est-ce plutôt grâce à une recrudescence d'abonnés ? (j'ai arrêté de compter les convertis du topic "CanardPC a besoin de nous...") ou plus de vente en kioske avec les nouvelles couvertures hentai ?

----------


## Zouuu

J'aimerais comprendre comment fonctionne le réseau de distribution de la presse... Je m'explique. D'habitude mon buraliste n'a que 1 ou 2 CPC, si je check pas dans les 2 jours de la sortie, c'est rappé. 

Mais maintenant c'est trop la classe, il y en minimum 4 (la folie ce mois-ci avec le hors série MMO, yavait du CPC partout  ::wub::  ). Alors qu'est ce qui fait, mis à part la taille du buraliste, qu'il y ait ou pas beaucoup de magazine CayPayCay ? Et qui décide ça ?

----------


## Pelomar

> HS MMO :
> C'est vraiment réel le "test" de Second Life ? Du coup, ça tombe pas sous le coup de la loi ?





> C'est réel et ça a été amputé du pire pour permettre une publication.





> Putain...
> J'ai beau être un gros trashos, ça fait clairement peur. Limite je soutiens Famille de France pour ce jeu.


 ::mellow:: 
Je l'ai pas acheté parce que je suis pauvre et que je joue pas aux MMO mais la ca m'intrigue.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Je l'ai pas acheté parce que je suis pauvre et que je joue pas aux MMO mais la ca m'intrigue.


Pareil.

Achète-le, et envoie le truc sur Second Life, merci !  :Cigare:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Honnêtement. Y a que des laids qui font du "Gaming Live"...


Justement...

---------- Post ajouté à 09h52 ----------




> Mais maintenant c'est trop la classe, il y en minimum 4 (la folie ce mois-ci avec le hors série MMO, yavait du CPC partout  ). Alors qu'est ce qui fait, mis à part la taille du buraliste, qu'il y ait ou pas beaucoup de magazine CayPayCay ? Et qui décide ça ?



Cqfd...
Blague à part ici c'est les NMPP qui gèrent la distrib et ils adaptent l'achalandage dans chaque boutique en fonction de la demande dans chacune de ces boutiques.
C'est ce qu'a dit Zoulou et ce que m'a confirmé à demi-mots mon buraliste.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Revenant de chez un pote disposant d'un jeu de golf moisi, je me suis rendu compte que j'ai pris presque autant de plaisir à faire un birdie qu'un headshot.

Rentrant chez moi je consulte votre base de donnée et vois dans celle ci unTiger Wood. Ma question est : ça reste abordable pour un néophyte (genre est-ce que l'on dispose d'aides désactivables) ? Complet (histoire de ne pas faire un seul et même parcours) ? Beau (même si honnêtement je m'en cogne qu'il y ai ou pas des spectateurs au bord du parcours) ?

Voilà, c'est un peu en marge de Team Fortress mais si je pouvais avoir un peu d'aide pour choisir...

----------


## Toxic

> Rentrant chez moi je consulte votre base de donnée et vois dans celle ci unTiger Wood. Ma question est : ça reste abordable pour un néophyte (genre est-ce que l'on dispose d'aides désactivables) ? Complet (histoire de ne pas faire un seul et même parcours) ? Beau (même si honnêtement je m'en cogne qu'il y ai ou pas des spectateurs au bord du parcours) ?


Je sais pas si les versions PC sont radicalement différentes des versions sur consoles, mais en tout cas, les derniers Tiger Woods sur PS2 sont abordables (y a des aides), avec pas mal de parcours, et assez pauvres sur le plan graphique mais bon, ça, c'est la PS2.

----------


## Aosia

Avez-vous des liens de sang avec le canard enchainé ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Avez-vous des liens de sang avec le canard enchainé ?


Impossible, Brice Hortefeux ne s'intéresse pas aux jeux vidéos  :B): 
http://www.republique-des-lettres.fr...d-enchaine.php

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Rentrant chez moi je consulte votre base de donnée et vois dans celle ci unTiger Wood. Ma question est : ça reste abordable pour un néophyte (genre est-ce que l'on dispose d'aides désactivables) ? Complet (histoire de ne pas faire un seul et même parcours) ? Beau (même si honnêtement je m'en cogne qu'il y ai ou pas des spectateurs au bord du parcours) ?


J'y jouais il y a 5 ou 6 ans sur PC et c'était vraiment jouable à la souris, par contre j'ai joué au 2008 sur console et je n'arrivais pas du tout avec le pad, une catastrophe je ne l'envoyais jamais droite.
Je vais retenter avec le prochain parce qu'à 4 joueurs c'est quand même fun.

----------


## psycho_fox

Half est-il vraiment une buse en jeux vidéos (allusion glossaire HS MMO) ?  :tired:

----------


## Guest62019

> Impossible, Brice Hortefeux ne s'intéresse pas aux jeux vidéos 
> http://www.republique-des-lettres.fr...d-enchaine.php


Putain comment il est chouette ton article !  ::lol::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Half est-il vraiment une buse en jeux vidéos (allusion glossaire HS MMO) ?


L'article sur Hordes surtout.

----------


## Toxic

Comment se fait-il que des fans de Bella Sara comme vous n'aient pas testé le jeu dans le mag ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Trop d'implication émotionelle.

----------


## Aosia

Allez vous repeindre la façade de votre nouveau bâtiment en rose ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> J'aimerais comprendre comment fonctionne le réseau de distribution de la presse... Je m'explique. D'habitude mon buraliste n'a que 1 ou 2 CPC, si je check pas dans les 2 jours de la sortie, c'est rappé. 
> 
> Mais maintenant c'est trop la classe, il y en minimum 4 (la folie ce mois-ci avec le hors série MMO, yavait du CPC partout  ). Alors qu'est ce qui fait, mis à part la taille du buraliste, qu'il y ait ou pas beaucoup de magazine CayPayCay ? Et qui décide ça ?


Il y en a 4 peut être parce que c'est un numéro double.
Je pense qu'à la rentrée, il n'y en aura à nouveau que 2.

Sauf si tu demandes à ton buraliste d'en commander en plus.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il me semble que ça se réajuste automatiquement d'après le nombre d'invendus non ?

Genre le buraliste qui n'a aucun invendu reçoit un peu plus le mois suivant, alors que le bureaulier qui renvoie tous ses numéros est rayé de la liste.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Vous vous êtes faits une soirée "La croisière s'amuse" dernièrement ?

----------


## LtBlight

A mon avis, la fatigue du bouclage aidant, ils ont du se taper un méchant trip sur La croisière s'amuse et ils ont du se faire les 249 épisodes de cette magnifique série. Par contre j'ignorai qu'ils avaient fait "La croisière s'amuse, nouvelle vague", 11 ans après. Bizarrement,ça n'a duré que 25 épisodes.

----------


## Aghora

Vous croyez qu'ils ont chanté "Love boat" à tue tête pendant toute la durée du bouclage ?





Ca y est j'ai la musique dans la tête  ::ninja:: .

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Maintenant moi aussi, merci beaucoup. ::(:

----------


## Zebb

Petite question à la rédac : il va revenir un jour le topic du coeur ?  :Emo:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Petite question à la rédac : il va revenir un jour le topic du coeur ?


Non t'es pas prêt de le revoir
C'est Boulon qui a dit.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Non t'es pas prêt de le revoir
> C'est Boulon qui a dit.


C'etait quoi comme topic?

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'etait quoi comme topic?


Un topic ou les gens avec une vie amoureuse (donc pas moi) ::ninja::  racontent leurs histoires de coeur cul foireuses.
Ces derniers temps on était donc davantage sur les histoires de cul tout aussi foireuses.

----------


## Crealkiller

Ca avait l'air sympa pourtant  ::P:

----------


## Harper

Vous connaissez un vendeur de CPC sur Angers ?  :Emo: 
Allez, pour vous encourager à répondre : Je m'abonne si j'arrive à trouver le CPC de ce mois-ci !

----------


## kilfou

Site trouverlapresse.com




RUE BAUDRIERE C.CIAL LES HALLES
49100
ANGERS
[Itinéraire]
[Détail des horaires d'ouverture + information stock]  
#
6, RUE CHAPERONNIERE
49052
ANGERS
[Itinéraire]
[Détail des horaires d'ouverture + information stock]  
#
044 RUE ST AUBIN
49100
ANGERS
[Itinéraire]
[Détail des horaires d'ouverture + information stock]  
#
002 PCE ROMAIN
49100
ANGERS
[Itinéraire]
[Détail des horaires d'ouverture + information stock]  
#
008 RUE DE LA GARE
49100
ANGERS
[Itinéraire]
[Détail des horaires d'ouverture + information stock]  
#
9 RUE SAINT ETIENNE
49100
ANGERS
[Itinéraire]
[Détail des horaires d'ouverture + information stock]  
#
008 BIS PCE DU LYCEE
49000
ANGERS
[Itinéraire]
[Détail des horaires d'ouverture + information stock]  
#
093 BLD ST MICHEL
49100
ANGERS
[Itinéraire]
[Détail des horaires d'ouverture + information stock]  
#
20 PLACE DU DOCTEUR BICHON
49100
ANGERS
[Itinéraire]
[Détail des horaires d'ouverture + information stock]  
#
017 RUE DE LETANDUERE

----------


## Harper

Merci bien !  ::):

----------


## lokideath

Vu qu'on aura le droit à Cologne en Septembre, je me demandais si aura le droit également à la PAX. Aura t-on le droit à la PAX ?

----------


## O.Boulon

0 intérêt.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h08 ----------

Ah faut que j'explique ?
Bah, ça coûte cher d'aller là bas et tant qu'à faire autant le claquer dans l'E3 que dans un pseudo salon à la gloire de deux gars de moins en moins drôle et dont les jeux vidéo sont vraiment minables.

----------


## alx

> deux gars de moins en moins drôle


Genre ils l'ont déjà été.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Tiens, je viens de découvrir ce qu'est la PAX. (mis à part l'ancien état de droit de quand l'univers était encore dans la légalité.)

----------


## lokideath

> 0 intérêt.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 21h08 ----------
> 
> Ah faut que j'explique ?
> Bah, ça coûte cher d'aller là bas et tant qu'à faire autant le claquer dans l'E3 que dans un pseudo salon à la gloire de deux gars de moins en moins drôle et dont les jeux vidéo sont vraiment minables.


Ah ouais quand même. J'en avais juste un peu entendu parler vu qu'il y a un éditeur que j'aime bien qui va que la, mais dans ce cas en effet  :tired:

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Tiens, je viens de découvrir ce qu'est la PAX. (mis à part l'ancien état de droit de quand l'univers était encore dans la légalité.)


Idem, et comme ça m'a bien pris 3 minutes, j'vais en profiter pour le dire : Penny Arcade Expo.
Et ouais, c'est mieux d'aller voir un E3 que ça, quand même...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Quitte à aller aux Etats-unis autant aller la Blizzcon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hirilorn

> Quitte à aller aux *2tats-unis* autant aller la Blizzcon.


Les Américains ne sont pas que deux. Et en plus, ça s'écrit pas comme ça. Et en plus c'est pas gentil de se moquer des-mangeurs-de chips-devant-leur-XBOX.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Les Américains ne sont pas que deux. Et en plus, ça s'écrit pas comme ça. Et en plus c'est pas gentil de se moquer des-mangeurs-de chips-devant-leur-XBOX.


Fake quote !  ::P:

----------


## Louis Cypher

42.

Ah merde une question...


Y'a-t-il un quelconque moyen de ne pas devenir vieux con maudissant les jeunes en lisant Canard PC ? Parce que c'est génial ce que vous faîtes mais je perd le reste de ma naïveté de jeunesse au fur et a mesure de vos pages.  ::cry:: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Brocoli Man

Bonjour,

Abonné depuis des années et grand amateur de votre magazine, je souhaite attirer votre attention sur un point qui me chagrine particulièrement : votre journal se froisse. En effet, aimant à promener mon canard partout pour le lire au choix dans le tramway, chez le dentiste ou dans mes waters, j'ai beau tout faire pour le protéger rien n'y fait : il finit irrémédiablement froissé et déchiré dans mon sac, ce qui nuit à sa conservation.

Je souhaiterais donc que vous réfléchissiez à une sorte de couverture amovible et résistante, avec le logo du magazine, par exemple en cuir ou encore en aluminium brossé. Merci d'avance.

Je souhaiterais aussi optionnellement (et pas ordre décroissant d'intérêt) que le journal soit imprimé sur du papier glacé à fort grammage, qu'il soit plus chatoyant, qu'il y ait un cd avec (je n'aime pas télécharger les démos), qu'il parle plus de Wow, qu'il y ait une rubrique "courrier des lecteurs", qu'il soit moins cher et qu'enfin le titre soit remplacé par quelque chose de plus professionnel - "PC Magazine" ou "Jeux vidéos sur PC" serait idéal.

J'espère avoir contribué à la qualité de votre journal, merci de me répondre.

----------


## NitroG42

Je sais, pour le titre, on pourrait l'appeler PC Canard.

----------


## ToasT

> Je sais, pour le titre, on pourrait l'appeler PC Canard.


Ou un truc sérieux, genre Npadrca.

----------


## LouySeiZ

Peut-être suis-je hors sujet, et si tel est le cas, je m'en excuse platement par avance !
Je viens de m'acheter le numéro été de Canard PC, et c'est ... Tout simplement la première fois que j'achète ce magazine, exception faite du hors-série hardaware #1.
Et bien écoutez, je ne sais pas si les rédacteurs lisent ceci : chapeau, c'est top, et en plus, c'est top.
Way to go, guys, I'm lovin' it !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Merci  :B): .

----------


## jakbonhom

Vous passez de bonnes vacances?

----------


## Airwalkmax

Quelle est l'âge du capitaine sachant qu'il chausse du 43 et qu'il préfère le whisky ?

----------


## LouySeiZ

50/50

----------


## O.Boulon

Mouais, Gringo oui. Sale bâtard de mangeur de petit'dej' Burger King.
Mais les autres moyens.

Putain, je savais que j'aurais dû insister pour partir avec lui.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Peut-être suis-je hors sujet, et si tel est le cas, je m'en excuse platement par avance !
> Je viens de m'acheter le numéro été de Canard PC, et c'est ... Tout simplement la première fois que j'achète ce magazine, exception faite du hors-série hardaware #1.
> Et bien écoutez, je ne sais pas si les rédacteurs lisent ceci : chapeau, c'est top, et en plus, c'est top.
> Way to go, guys, I'm lovin' it !


Ouah ! L'ancien slogan de Mac Donald !
C'est le meilleur compliment que tu pouvais nous faire.
Ben cimer alors !

Sur ce, je vais continuer à pourrir la vie des développeurs de jeu du monde entier pour avoir des rendez vous à la Games com.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouah ! L'ancien slogan de Mac Donald !
> C'est le meilleur compliment que tu pouvais nous faire.
> Ben cimer alors !
> 
> Sur ce, je vais continuer à pourrir la vie des développeurs de jeu du monde entier pour avoir des rendez vous à la Games com.


Et ne plus recevoir les jeux de Vin Diesel  ::ninja:: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, je parlais de les emmerder activement avec mon mail et mon téléphone.
Pas passivement en étant un vieil aigri dans mes tests.

----------


## Djal

> Nan, je parlais de les emmerder activement avec mon mail et mon téléphone.
> Pas passivement en étant un vieil aigri dans mes tests.


C'est plus sympa en vieille aigri.

----------


## MoB

Rah mais c'est quoi ce Boulon qui répond au message du forum en période de vacance !

Mais part ! A la dernière minute ! Prends ta voiture et roule au pif, la france c'est déjà assez grand !

Je te dirai bien de passer à la maison pour avoir la mer a 300m ... Mais ... Ca ferai des jaloux à la rédac alors je peux pas.

Maintenant si tu es en vacance chez la belle famille ... Toutes mes confuses.

----------


## Threanor

> Peut-être suis-je hors sujet, et si tel est le cas, je m'en excuse platement par avance !
> Je viens de m'acheter le numéro été de Canard PC, et c'est ... Tout simplement la première fois que j'achète ce magazine, exception faite du hors-série hardaware #1.
> Et bien écoutez, je ne sais pas si les rédacteurs lisent ceci : chapeau, c'est top, et en plus, c'est top.
> Way to go, guys, I'm lovin' it !


Oui on lit et merci.

----------


## tenshu

> Les Américains ne sont pas que deux. Et en plus, ça s'écrit pas comme ça. Et en plus c'est pas gentil de se moquer des-mangeurs-de chips-devant-leur-XBOX.


Déjà si on veut faire preuve de bon gout et de correction on dit Étasuniens pour les habitants des USA.

Sinon je découvre que CPC n'est pas si mal diffusé en Seine et Marne (sud).
Je me demande si c'est juste chez moi ou tout les Carrefour Market vous diffusent. Auquel cas chapeau!

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh, je passerais les vacances dans ma belle famille, ça serait cool... Je passerais ma vie à boire du Dr Pepper, en bouffant du Burger King en Angleterre...

----------


## Arseur

> Oh, je passerais les vacances dans ma belle famille, ça serait cool... Je passerais ma vie à boire du Dr Pepper, en bouffant du Burger King en Angleterre...


Woops

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh, qui vient de choper des points pour racisme de merde !

----------


## francou008

Y en a un qui s'est fait voler son compte...  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Mouais, Gringo oui. Sale bâtard de mangeur de petit'dej' Burger King.
> Mais les autres moyens.
> 
> Putain, je savais que j'aurais dû insister pour partir avec lui.





> Oh, je passerais les vacances dans ma belle famille, ça serait cool... Je passerais ma vie à boire du Dr Pepper, en bouffant du Burger King en Angleterre...


Donc, ta conception de bonnes vacances implique de camper dans un Burger King c'est ça ?  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

T'en connais une autre ?

----------


## francou008

Faire un stage de roller avec Guy Carlier ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Bon, je sais que d'habitude certaines personnes réclament un sous-titre personnalisé pour elles-même... Un besoin d'auto-reconnaissance, peut-être... 



Mais je voulais savoir si on pouvait en demander un pour un autre membre ?

J'ai à l'esprit les cas de lucskywalker et de Scorbut qui fait un super boulot ici, en mettant à la disposition des canards un serveur amoureusement nommé "Machete" et payé par leurs soins et abritant différents mods pour Half-Life², et sur lesquels on se paye de sacrées tranches de rire...

Alors pour les remercier, voilà, je me prostitue contre leur reconnaissance...

A votre bon coeur, m'sieurs dames...

 :;):

----------


## MoB

> T'en connais une autre ?


J'avoue, parfois Boulon ... Tu me fais peur  :Emo:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> T'en connais une autre ?


Camper dans deux Burger King  :Bave: .

----------


## Anonyme871

> T'en connais une autre ?


Si tu veux je suis basé pas si loin de Berck Plage, ça y sent comme dans un MacDo.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Hmm...Les jeux d'aventure par épisode, c'est le royaume de Gringo, non ?
Il testera ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Il a l'éducation pour.

----------


## Nelfe

> Hmm...Les jeux d'aventure par épisode, c'est le royaume de Gringo, non ?
> Il testera ça ?


Vous pourriez embaucher Christine Boutin pour ce genre de test. En plus je suis sûr qu'on peut trouver plein de pseudos débiles pour elle.

----------


## Drcouleur

> Gringo avait avoué que t'étais excité par Spore et The Sims 3, tu veux qu'on ressorte le topic des goûts de chiotte?


 
A propos de goûts de chiotte, est ce que quelqu'un sait quand sort le special Hardware spécial portables?

----------


## NitroG42

Trop tard  ::cry::

----------


## Drcouleur

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut dire à Ackboo qu'on dit LA potasse et pas LE...
Non, ça heurte mes souvenirs de chimie, et plus généralement ma conception de la science post-atomique, voila c'est tout.

Et qu'est ce qu'il en dit Boulon-je-sais-tout...?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi sur le bâtiment de la rédac il y a marqué : "Douanes et droits indirects". Hein, ça veut dire quoi, hein, que tout ceci n'est qu'une vaste opération de police, hein ? C'est ça, hein ?

----------


## mescalin

Stalker spotted  :tired: 

Faisez gaffe, bientot il va hacker la beta de la webcam réservée aux comptes gold  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi sur le bâtiment de la rédac il y a marqué : "Douanes et droits indirects". Hein, ça veut dire quoi, hein, que tout ceci n'est qu'une vaste opération de police, hein ? C'est ça, hein ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2e8...1-e9b4d855174e



Quand on vous dis que les douanes sont juste là pour ramasser le courrier... Nos locaux sont derrière.

----------


## Wobak

Tin Monsieur Chat il poste pas souvent, mais ça pique quand il le fait  :Emo:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Hmm...Les jeux d'aventure par épisode, c'est le royaume de Gringo, non ?
> Il testera ça ?


Mon rêve enfin réalisé un jeu d'aventure biblique, j'imagine l'épisode avec Jésus !!! ::wub::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Mon rêve enfin réalisé un jeu d'aventure biblique, j'imagine l'épisode avec Jésus !!!


Oui, et il multipliera les bugs.

----------


## Clad

> Oh, je passerais les vacances dans ma belle famille, ça serait cool... Je passerais ma vie à boire du Dr Pepper, en bouffant du Burger King en Angleterre...


Boulon a un gros nez, mais c'est un homme de goût. Mais il a un gros nez.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi sur le bâtiment de la rédac il y a marqué : "Douanes et droits indirects". Hein, ça veut dire quoi, hein, que tout ceci n'est qu'une vaste opération de police, hein ? C'est ça, hein ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2e8...1-e9b4d855174e


Ça y est, c'est décidé, je prépare des concours des douanes...

----------


## Guest

La mairie de Pantin concentre tous les métiers pourris dans le même bâtiment.


 ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

C’est une contrepèterie ? :lourd:

----------


## Guest

C'est de l'humour ? :faussenaïvetéinduisantl'ironie:

----------


## Zlika

> Quand on vous dis que les douanes sont juste là pour ramasser le courrier... Nos locaux sont derrière.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a88...37f98f238b.jpg


Han, une photo de Pluton !  ::O:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Pourquoi y a-t-il un point d'interrogation à la fin du titre de ce topic alors que ce titre n'est pas une question ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Pourquoi y a-t-il un point d'interrogation à la fin du titre de ce topic alors que ce titre n'est pas une question ?


Et si c'en était une, tu serais bien choqué hein ?

----------


## Anonyme871

Salut  ::): 
Lors du lancement de votre partenariat avec DLGamer certains de la rédac (je me souviens plus qui, Boulon sans doute) avaient assuré qu'ils essayeraient de pousser au cul pour que les prix soient mis à jour pour rester un minimum cohérent (Jetez un oeil au prix des X3 , ou aux différents TQ).
C'est plus difficile que ça ?
C'est mort ?

----------


## Pinkipou

Malheur à toi, misérable profanateur qui ose réveiller la Créature !!!!  ::w00t:: 

J'ouvre les paris : 4 points mini, et sur 3 générations au moins.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

::huh:: 
C'est quoi qui va pas avec ma question ?

----------


## Pinkipou

> C'est quoi qui va pas avec ma question ?


Avec la dernière, peut-être l'occasion de rouvrir un vieux sujet à polémique (sa mère) ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Pourquoi y a-t-il un point d'interrogation à la fin du titre de ce topic alors que ce titre n'est pas une question ?


J'imagine qu'ils ont hésité avec une question accompagné d'un point d'exclamation.  ::o:  Ils devaient faire un choix. ?!...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Avec la dernière, peut-être l'occasion de rouvrir un vieux sujet à polémique (sa mère) ?


C'était pas vraiment une question, plus une blagounette. 
Bon je l'ai viré.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Alors, content de reprendre le travail ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Brocoli Man

> T'en connais une autre ?


Déménagez la rédaction à Strasbourg, y'a un Burger King à 30 minutes du centre.  :B):

----------


## Threanor

Si on déménage la rédac ce serait pour Amsterdam ou Berlin je pense, des villes bien supérieures à Paris et avec BK (quoi que je ne connaisse pas Strasbourg).

----------


## Scorbut

Si vous allez à Dam, Gringo sera perdu à jamais.

----------


## Pelomar

> Si vous allez à Dam, Gringo sera perdu à jamais.


Pourquoi s'installer sur un barrage ?  :tired:

----------


## Threanor

> Si vous allez à Dam, Gringo sera perdu à jamais.


ça ne serait pas le seul mais on a tout prévu, on ferait un seul Canard PC par an de 1280 pages.

----------


## kilfou

> ça ne serait pas le seul mais on a tout prévu, on ferait un seul Canard PC par mois de 1280 pages.



 ::wub::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> ça ne serait pas le seul mais on a tout prévu, on ferait un seul Canard PC par an de 1280 pages.


Et pour le lire aux toilettes, on attrape des crampes  ::o:

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Si on déménage la rédac ce serait pour Amsterdam ou Berlin je pense, des villes bien supérieures à Paris et avec BK (quoi que je ne connaisse pas Strasbourg).


Ouais bon là je peux pas rivaliser  :Emo: 
En plus, Canard PC en Allemand owi  :Bave:

----------


## ToasT

Et la webcam, vous allez enfin l'ouvrir à tous ? J'en ai marre de payer mon compte gold.

----------


## Marty

La pub lesproteine.com, c'est spécialement pour Boulon ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ouais.

----------


## Zouuu

> ça ne serait pas le seul mais on a tout prévu, on ferait un seul Canard PC par an de *1280 pages*.


Chuis en train de me faire le mien (édition 2009)  :Bave:

----------


## Nelfe

> Si on déménage la rédac ce serait pour Amsterdam ou Berlin je pense, des villes bien supérieures à Paris et avec BK (quoi que je ne connaisse pas Strasbourg).



Ente PC  :Bave: 

Et puis vous avez raison, Berlin est une très belle ville.

----------


## canardeur

Bonjour bonjour  ::wub:: 

J'ai commandé et reçu une config materiel.net et validé mon abonnement 3 mois fin juillet (après le 25 environs)

Je n'ai pas reçu le numéro d'été mais j'espère que mon abo va commencer pour le numéro de rentrée  ::huh:: 

Voila c'était tout donc au revoir...

----------


## fel

Juste une petite question qui me taraude : pourquoi il n'y a jamais eu le moindre signe à propos de la chaine NoLife dans CPC le mag?

Concurrence?
Inimitié?
Jalousie?
Oubli?

----------


## Alab

> Et la webcam, vous allez enfin l'ouvrir à tous ? J'en ai marre de payer mon compte gold.


Purée maintenant que j'ai un cb pour payer par internet je rêve de trouver comment y accéder.  :Bave:

----------


## gun

Les concours s'en est où ? J'ai gagné quoi ?  ::happy2::

----------


## Reguen

> Juste une petite question qui me taraude : pourquoi il n'y a jamais eu le moindre signe à propos de la chaine NoLife dans CPC le mag?
> 
> Concurrence?
> Inimitié?
> Jalousie?
> Oubli?


Indifférence ?

D'ailleurs, je me demande ce que pensent les gens de Gameblog/IG Mag/Nlofe et de CPC les uns des autres. Parce qu'autant les premiers sont tournés 100% console (malgré Caféine le WoWeux), autant les seconds les oublient complètement (malgré CConsole).

----------


## Scorbut

Gameblog/IG Mag/Nolife sont tous liés à Ankama. C'est pas sûr qu'ils donnent leurs avis sur un concurrent potentiel.

----------


## TheToune

> Juste une petite question qui me taraude : pourquoi il n'y a jamais eu le moindre signe à propos de la chaine NoLife dans CPC le mag?
> 
> Concurrence?
> Inimitié?
> Jalousie?
> Oubli?


Je ne crois pas que ça soit une mauvaise chose pour NoLife que CPC les ai "oublié"  ::P:

----------


## Reguen

> Gameblog/IG Mag/Nolife sont tous liés à Ankama. C'est pas sûr qu'ils donnent leurs avis sur un concurrent potentiel.


Oui, il y a aussi ça  ::|: 

Enfin ce sont deux visions du monde du jeu vidéo qui se rencontrent parfois pour des présentations de jeux et compagnie. Je doute qu'ils se tapent dessus donc c'est qu'ils doivent un minimum s'apprécier. La question c'est de savoir si c'est plus des bonjours lointains ou des accolades musculeuses  ::P:

----------


## fel

> Gameblog/IG Mag/Nolife sont tous liés à Ankama. C'est pas sûr qu'ils donnent leurs avis sur un concurrent potentiel.


Sans donner leur avis, après relecture du test de Wakfu dans le HS MMO, ils auraient pu y faire allusion dans l'encadré "Sur tous les fronts", p55, en rajoutant qqchose du genre "une chaine de télévision et un pavé bimestriel"
Ce n'est pas le cas.

Le signe d'un certain respect?

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Salut les canards,

Je voulais savoir si c'était possible de me filer l'adresse d'un revendeur de CanardPC sur Grenoble... Je compte acheter mon 1er exemplaire de ce magzine, afin d'avoir droit au pin's.

Merci d'avance ?  ::): 

PS : y'a pas de topic de présentation pour les newbies par hasard ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Si, y'en a un dans les tréfonds du forum tout ou rien.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Salut les canards,
> 
> Je voulais savoir si c'était possible de me filer l'adresse d'un revendeur de CanardPC sur Grenoble... Je compte acheter mon 1er exemplaire de ce magzine, afin d'avoir droit au pin's.
> 
> Merci d'avance ?


www.trouverlapresse.com
 :;):

----------


## t4nk

> Juste une petite question qui me taraude : pourquoi il n'y a jamais eu le moindre signe à propos de la chaine NoLife dans CPC le mag?
> 
> Concurrence?
> Inimitié?
> Jalousie?
> Oubli?


Fouille un peu dans ce topic, la rédac' a déjà répondu à la question (il y a quelques mois, pour réduire la recherche).

En gros si je me rappelle pas trop mal, c'est :
- pas la même ligne éditoriale
- pas le même public cible
- indifférence
- on a pas que ça à faire

----------


## ElGato

> Salut les canards,
> 
> Je voulais savoir si c'était possible de me filer l'adresse d'un revendeur de CanardPC sur Grenoble... Je compte acheter mon 1er exemplaire de ce magzine, afin d'avoir droit au pin's.
> 
> Merci d'avance ? 
> 
> PS : y'a pas de topic de présentation pour les newbies par hasard ?


Jamais trouvé de buraliste sur Grenoble qui ne vende _pas_ CPC.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Fouille un peu dans ce topic, la rédac' a déjà répondu à la question (il y a quelques mois, pour réduire la recherche).
> 
> En gros si je me rappelle pas trop mal, c'est :
> - pas la même ligne éditoriale
> - pas le même public cible
> - indifférence
> - on a pas que ça à faire
> *- absence d'intérêt pour la J-Pop (à l'exception d'Ackbar)*


Content added  :^_^:

----------


## t4nk

Ah oui, j'avais oublié !  :^_^:

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> www.trouverlapresse.com


Ahh merci  ::): 

ElGato : ca veut dire que y'a plein de canards dans cte ville ?  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme871

> PS : y'a pas de topic de présentation pour les newbies par hasard ?


Oui mais si tu y post, tu risques le ban.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

J'attendrai d'avoir mon pin's pour y aller.

Dans la foulée, y'a un topic pour les demandes de pin's ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Scorbut

> Juste une petite question qui me taraude : pourquoi il n'y a jamais eu le moindre signe à propos de la chaine NoLife dans CPC le mag?
> 
> Concurrence?
> Inimitié?
> Jalousie?
> Oubli?




Je crois qu'il y a eu un Papier CULture sur Nolife lors du lancement de la chaîne.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je crois qu'il y a eu un Papier CULture sur Nolife lors du lancement de la chaîne.


 Ca me dit quelque chose. Et dans l'article, ça avait l'air bien...

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

J4AI MON PREMIAY CANARD PAYCAY  :^_^: 

95 pages, ca se présente nickel chrome pour mes 6h de train demain. Au moins je me ferai pas chier.

Y'avait 4 exemplaires dans une galerie commerciale, c'est cool

----------


## lokideath

> J4AI MON PREMIAY CANARD PAYCAY 
> 
> 95 pages, ca se présente nickel chrome pour mes 6h de train demain. Au moins je me ferai pas chier.
> 
> Y'avait 4 exemplaires dans une galerie commerciale, c'est cool


Elle est où la question ?

----------


## Drcouleur

> Elle est où la question ?


 A propos de question, quelqu'un sait-il quand sort le vapormagajine de zeux videos special hardware n°2, prévu le 15 aout?

----------


## O.Boulon

Il a jamais été prévu le 15 août...
On a toujours dit 5 ou 6 septembre.

----------


## JulO

Moi, j'avais lu le 15 août (mais c'est vrai qu'il n'y pas l'année...)

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Moi, j'avais lu le 15 août (mais c'est vrai qu'il n'y pas l'année...)
> http://j.schmitz.free.fr/canardPC.png


Une erreur du maquettiste. Oui c'est ça, c'est la faute du maquettiste. Je vais le fouetter de ce pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

M'en fous... Moi je suis rédacteur en Chef de CanardPC et il sort quasiment toujours à l'heure... NANANANANANANERE !
En même temps, reconnaissez que c'était pas stratégique de le sortir un 15 août.

----------


## Rhoth

> M'en fous... Moi je suis rédacteur en Chef de CanardPC et il sort quasiment toujours à l'heure... NANANANANANANERE !
> En même temps, reconnaissez que c'était pas stratégique de le sortir un 15 août.


Je me suis toujours demandé qui avait pu avoir cette idée magnifique de sortir un nouveau numéro un jour férié, veille d'un dimanche.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Oui d'ailleurs laissez les boucler ce satané numéro, qu'il puisse sortir en temps et en heure, au lieu de les faire chier en leur demandant pourquoi il n'est pas sorti un jour ferié.

Sans blaaaaaaague !!!

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

> Juste une petite question qui me taraude : pourquoi il n'y a jamais eu le moindre signe à propos de la chaine NoLife dans CPC le mag?
> 
> Concurrence?
> Inimitié?
> Jalousie?
> Oubli?


Il y'a déjà eu un PQ sur Nerdz, une série de Nolife.

----------


## orime

D'ailleurs, qu'est ce qui fait qu'un bouclage c'est la merde a chaque fois ?

----------


## ducon

Aucun ne sait faire les boucles de ses lacets, sauf Boulon qui les fait pour tout le monde.

----------


## Nelfe

> D'ailleurs, qu'est ce qui fait qu'un bouclage c'est la merde a chaque fois ?


Ils s'amusent, maltraitent half, vont manger au Quick et ils s'aperçoivent 1h avant d'envoyer à l'imprimeur qu'ils n'ont rien écrit.

----------


## TehHolyOne

> D'ailleurs, qu'est ce qui fait qu'un bouclage c'est la merde a chaque fois ?


http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...ava_videogames

----------


## lokideath

C'est quoi la moyenne d'âge des gens de la redac ? Je viens de regarder là vidéo et du peu que j'ai vu, je vous imaginais plus délabré  ::o:

----------


## TehHolyOne

Espionne les profils  ::ninja::

----------


## spongebong

> C'est quoi la moyenne d'âge des gens de la redac ?


28 ans.

14 selon la police.

----------


## lokideath

> Espionne les profils


Ah oui c'est malin  :;):

----------


## t4nk

> 28 ans.
> 
> 14 selon la police.


Et encore moins selon la famille.

----------


## Percolator42

Quelques questions:

J'aimerais m'abonner à canard pc vu qu'impossible à en trouver dans les presses près chez moi. Il y a 2 semaines de délai pour recevoir le 1er mag, si je m'abonne ce soir, je recevrai quel magazine, celui du 1er septembre ou celui du 15?
En général quand on est abonné, on reçoit le mag en avance sur la date officiel ou le contraire?
Merci

----------


## Frypolar

> Quelques questions:
> 
> J'aimerais m'abonner à canard pc vu qu'impossible à en trouver dans les presses près chez moi. Il y a 2 semaines de délai pour recevoir le 1er mag, si je m'abonne ce soir, je recevrai quel magazine, celui du 1er septembre ou celui du 15?
> En général quand on est abonné, on reçoit le mag en avance sur la date officiel ou le contraire?
> Merci


Celui du 15. En général je l'ai le jour même ou le lendemain de la date de parution et j'habite Saint-Etienne (il y a peut-être des différences suivant l'endroit où tu habites vu que certains l'ont en avance parfois).

----------


## Percolator42

Ok merci. 
J'habite à 30 km de sainté donc ça doit être bon.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ok merci. 
> J'habite à 30 km de sainté donc ça doit être bon.


Ah ouais à côté de tiseur ?  ::o: 

...  ::sad::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah ouais à côté de tiseur ? 
> 
> ...


Pars, vite, et ne reviens jamais  :tired: .

----------


## TheToune

> Pars, vite, et ne reviens jamais .


C'est quoi ? Le titre du dernier film français ?  :^_^:

----------


## Drcouleur

> Une erreur du maquettiste. Oui c'est ça, c'est la faute du maquettiste. Je vais le fouetter de ce pas.


A Monsieur Omar Boulon, rédacteur en chef

Monsieur Boulon,
Je suis déçu, déçu, déçu!
Je trouve navrant et pour tout dire indigne d'un magajine de zeux video aussi débile que le vôtre de faire porter le chapeau à un lampiste innocent et qui plus est sous-payé!
J'exige avec la dernière fermeté des excuses à l'égard de Mr zoulou, en l'absence desquelles je me verrais contraint de sacrifier deux roux.

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est Monsieur Chat le maquettiste maintenant.
Zoulou est sous-fifre en chef de Boulon. Le piston, ça a du bon... Ou pas.  ::P:

----------


## TehHolyOne

> je me verrais contraint de m'abstenir de sacrifier deux roux.


C'est mieux comme ça  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

> A Monsieur Omar Boulon, rédacteur en chef
> 
> Monsieur Boulon,
> Je suis déçu, déçu, déçu!
> Je trouve navrant et pour tout dire indigne d'un magajine de zeux video aussi débile que le vôtre de faire porter le chapeau à un lampiste innocent et qui plus est sous-payé!
> J'exige avec la dernière fermeté des excuses à l'égard de Mr zoulou, en l'absence desquelles je me verrais contraint de sacrifier deux roux.



De toutes façons, je le répète, je ne suis Rédac'chef que de CanardPC tout court... Je laisse le Hardware aux roux.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Les coups du serveur saturé de plus en plus fréquents, c'est conjoncturel (plus de mecs à glander sur internet pendant les vacances en été, serveur qui fond dans la canicule non-bretonne, Half, &c...), ou c'est un signe inexorable de l'approche de la fin du monde?  ::sad:: 

*edit* Hmm, ça aurait surement plus sa place dans le sous-forum du dessous... Mea maxima culpa, je vais enfiler ma cilice de ce pas.

----------


## Djal

> je [..] suis Rédac'chef [..] de CanardPC


Je m'y ferai jamais.  ::sad::

----------


## O.Boulon

L'univers non plus.

----------


## BoZo

Juste pour savoir quand sortira le prochain mag'zine?

----------


## Frypolar

> Juste pour savoir quand sortira le prochain mag'zine?


Demain normalement. Non ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ahah ah.
Que dalle.
Il devrait sortir jeudi ou vendredi. Avec du bol.

----------


## Anonyme871

What  ::huh::  Et comment je fais pour supporter ma première journée de boulot demain  ::sad::  ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Toi aussi, martyrise tes collègues de travail.

----------


## Vacnor

Et merde, et moi qui croyais que contrairement au Canard Matos, le Canard PC était toujours en temps et en heure dans ma presse... D'un autre côté c'est prévu que le canard du mois de Septembre soit un peu à la bourre non ?

----------


## Threanor

Le planning a été un peu chamboulé à cause des vacances et surtout de la Gamescom. Fallait qu'on ait le temps d'écrire sur ce qu'on a vu là bas d'où le retard par rapport à la normale. Ensuite tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre (au péril de nos vies pour le numéro suivant d'ailleurs).

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Le planning a été un peu chamboulé à cause des vacances et surtout de la Gamescom. Fallait qu'on ait le temps d'écrire sur ce qu'on a vu là bas d'où le retard par rapport à la normale. Ensuite tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre (au péril de nos vies pour le numéro suivant d'ailleurs).


Voilà ce qui sépare le vulgaire pigiste à la petite semaine, du rédacteur au poil brillant : la capacité à trouver toujours de nouvelles excuses inédites à chaque retard !

Je suis admiratif.

----------


## Reguen

Le problème étant qu'à aucune occasion il n'est crédible. Tout ça parce qu'ils ont trop dormi en voiture...

----------


## Kamasa

Je me demande si un jour ils assumeront leur retard en avouant qu'ils passent trop de temps à jouer aux jeux vidéos...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ou le temps perdu à la GC à prendre des photos hautement artistiques...

----------


## jackft

Oulah... Double dose prévue pour cette fin de semaine alors, avec la sortie du CanardPC hardware n°2 toujours prévue pour cette fin de semaine ?!

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Oulah... Double dose prévue pour cette fin de semaine alors, avec la sortie du CanardPC hardware n°2 toujours prévue pour cette fin de semaine ?!



Miaw miaw

----------


## gun

Rhoo trop meugnon  ::wub:: 

Tin ça veut dire que vous aurez pas le temps pour des sessions de tf2  ::(:

----------


## iroko944

Bonjour,

Selon le site websiteoutlook CanardPC.com vaudrais 76'000$? Info ou intox?

----------


## LaVaBo

Vous avez fini par recevoir le bouquin que j'ai envoyé, ou le trou de ver temporalo-warp de la poste a encore frappé ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Toujours rien...

----------


## Drcouleur

J'ai proposé à France2 de faire un numéro spécial "En terre inconnue" avec Boulon chez les yoghourts.
A suivre...

----------


## Brocoli Man

> J'ai proposé à France2 de faire un numéro spécial "En terre inconnue" avec Boulon chez les yoghourts.
> A suivre...


 ::o:  T'es fou ! Il va encore vomir sur les douaniers  :Emo:

----------


## Dorian

Pourquoi ya un mec qui a un T-shirt *CANARD PC FOOTBALL TEAM*, qu'il met pour aller faire ses courses à place d'Italie ?
Pourquoi il a fallut que le dit mec soit bedonnant, confirmant aux yeux de ma copine que CPC c'est qu'une bande de gros geek avec un bide à bière ? Est-ce vrai selon le dernier sondage ?

----------


## elpeto

::huh::  Et il est sorti le numéro HARDWARE de la rentrée ??? Et les configs Materiel.net, c'est fini ??? Le canard patauge ???? :tired:

----------


## ducon

Il est prévu pour la fin de la semaine ou le début de la prochaine, non ?

----------


## elpeto

::|: ET POURQUOI ILS EN PARLENT PAS SUR LE SITE LES REDAC'CANARDS EN CHEF? ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::

----------


## Ash_Crow

Et pourquoi tu cries ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Chut, du calme tout va bien se passer.

On a bouclé les deux numéros, non sans douleur, mais tout est entre les mains de l'imprimeur. Plus que quelques jours à patienter.

----------


## Threanor

> Pourquoi ya un mec qui a un T-shirt *CANARD PC FOOTBALL TEAM*, qu'il met pour aller faire ses courses à place d'Italie ?
> Pourquoi il a fallut que le dit mec soit bedonnant, confirmant aux yeux de ma copine que CPC c'est qu'une bande de gros geek avec un bide à bière ? Est-ce vrai selon le dernier sondage ?


Euh du calme c'est un lecteur, personne chez nous n'habite vers place d'italie ni n'a de bide à bière, faut pas déconner. On est tous des beaux gosses surtout Gringo.

----------


## Dorian

> Euh du calme c'est un lecteur, personne chez nous n'habite vers place d'italie ni n'a de bide à bière, faut pas déconner. On est tous des beaux gosses surtout Gringo.


Ouf bon ça va... C'est la faute de la communauté alors. Ces ingrats.

----------


## ShinSH

Avec son chignon.  ::wub::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

De toute façon quand on a un bide à bière on reste torse nu, on fait profiter tout le monde.

----------


## Voldain

> Euh du calme c'est un lecteur, personne chez nous n'habite vers place d'italie ni n'a de bide à bière, faut pas déconner


Oui le bide de Boulon n'est du à la bière  ::ninja::

----------


## elpeto

> Chut, du calme tout va bien se passer.
> 
> On a bouclé les deux numéros, non sans douleur, mais tout est entre les mains de l'imprimeur. Plus que quelques jours à patienter.


Coiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......et merci pour ces éléments de réponses qui me réconfortent  :^_^:  ::o:  :;):  ::zzz::

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu peux arrêter d'écrire comme un mongolien, s'il te plaît ?

----------


## Mr Navette

> Tu peux arrêter d'écrire comme un mongolien, s'il te plaît ?


Excuse le...il doit être encore jeune...j'espère !

----------


## lokideath

Faudrait vraiment arrêter cette discrimination envers les mongoliens  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Faudrait vraiment arrêter cette discrimination envers les mongoliens


Ouai c'est ringard depuis que Pascal Duquenne fait de la pub  :tired:

----------


## cailloux

Bon c'est plus une question du forum, mais je suis curieux : ya t-il pour les admins des mots clefs qui déclenchent un avertissement ?

Je dis pas ça pasque des fois boulon arrive sur un topic paumé pour intervenir quand on parle de lui hein...

----------


## El Gringo

> Bon c'est plus une question du forum, mais je suis curieux : ya t-il pour les admins des mots clefs qui déclenchent un avertissement ?
> 
> Je dis pas ça pasque des fois boulon arrive sur un topic paumé pour intervenir quand on parle de lui hein...


Pas besoin...

----------


## Kamasa

Écrire "Boulon" doit surement avoir le même effet que de dire "Voldemort"  ::P:

----------


## La Mimolette

... Ou Candyman 5 fois devant un mirroir.

----------


## mescalin

Il suffit de faire confiance à  certains collllaborateurs ...

----------


## tibur

Part de gâteau inside ? Ca irait bien avec une bougie babybel !

----------


## Airwalkmax

Bollokman reviendra t'il de vacances ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> De toutes façons, je le répète, je ne suis Rédac'chef que de CanardPC tout court...


Tiens, il est parti ackboo ?

----------


## alx

> Tiens, il est parti ackboo ?


Bien dormi ? C'est comment le coma alors ?

----------


## L'invité

> Tiens, il est parti ackboo ?


Tiens t'es aussi ici tiri?

----------


## Brocoli Man

C'est quoi ce vieux meme sur tiri ? :naif:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Juste une petite question qui me taraude : pourquoi il n'y a jamais eu le moindre signe à propos de la chaine NoLife dans CPC le mag?
> 
> Concurrence?
> Inimitié?
> Jalousie?
> Oubli?


Non juste mépris pour les Japoniaiseries.
Et honnêtement ils ont bien raison.

Y'a que Ackbar qui regarde Nolife.

----------


## Kamikaze

Boulon c'était toi à au rer A de noisy à 17h17 avec un sac de sport noir hier  :tired: ?

Sinon bah j'ai trouvé son sosie.

----------


## mescalin

> C'est quoi ce vieux meme sur tiri ? :naif:


Ça viens du topic à b0b0 où il avait posté un "Sur la première page du topic de b0b0, un de mes rêves est accompli !", mais vu la surpuissance floodesque des canards, s'est retrouvé en milieu de deuxième page le temps d'écrire. Et vu qu'en chaque canard un collégien moqueur sommeille, c'est vite devenu un meme "en retard" ou "long à la détente".

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Bien dormi ? C'est comment le coma alors ?


Sympathique.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour trouver mon sosie, faut déjà m'avoir vu.
Et non, désolé.

----------


## albany

Question : le partenariat pour les configs avec materiel.net continue ? Ils ont viré les configs canard à part la grosse (non ce n'est pas sale) alors que j'attends justement la mise à jour pour commander 8\

----------


## dmatter

Question dans le dernier canard vers la fin dans les petites news MMO il site un MMO F2P comme eve? Je l'ai vue chez un amis mais je ne m'en rappel plus c'était un truc comme kata....com vous avez la réponse
J'ai ma réponse 

http://taikodom.com/

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Pour trouver mon sosie, faut déjà m'avoir vu.


D'ici-là qu'il ai aperçu un noir avec la coupe afro, une moustache et un grand sourire révélant ses dents du bonheur, y a pas des kilomètres. :tired:

----------


## jakbonhom

Qui est-ce qui détient le record de ban(s) sur le forum?  :tired:

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Qui est-ce qui détient le record de ban(s) sur le forum?


J'pense que tu peut faire un bon candidat, si tu veux ? ;p

----------


## kilfou

C'est sérieux la pub pour le HS spécial WoW dans le CPC Hard 2 ?  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est sérieux la pub pour le HS spécial WoW dans le CPC Hard 2 ?


Faut bien qu'on mange un jour...  ::cry::

----------


## kilfou

Faut pas manger, faut boire.

Je pensais que tu le savais.  :tired: 

Bref. Une date de sortie, un nombre de pages, c'est KL qui s'y colle ? Votre statut de 1° mag FR de jeux vidéo est il réel ou sort-il de l'imagination débridée de Boulon ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est marrant j'y crois pas une seconde  ::P: .

----------


## kilfou

Ouais mais moi j'ai pas d'humour, alors je suis bien obligé de demander (et d'avoir l'air encore plus con  ::ninja:: )

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, mais t'es complètemet con ?
Je vais pas l'inventer non plus.
Et puis, Premier des mags PC, hein... Avant de devenir premier mag de jeux vidéo tout court, va falloir rattrapper Jeux Vidéo Magazine.
Et ça, c'est une autre paire de manches.

----------


## Neo_13

> Qui est-ce qui détient le record de ban(s) sur le forum?


Ya des mecs qui trichent, ils sont permaban...

----------


## Diwydiant

> Putain, mais t'es complètemet con ?
> Je vais pas l'inventer non plus.
> Et puis, Premier des mags PC, hein... Avant de devenir premier mag de jeux vidéo tout court, va falloir rattrapper Jeux Vidéo Magazine.
> Et ça, c'est une autre paire de manches.


Je me posais aussi la question, mais Kilfou m'a devancé...

Premier mag' PC, devant Joy(c'était mieux avant)Stick et les autres ?

 ::o: 

Ça ne m'étonne pas...

 :Cigare:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

C'est "par mois", ou "par numéro"? Dans les deux cas, geaygeay.

----------


## alx

Par ordre alphabétique.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Qui est-ce qui détient le record de ban(s) sur le forum?


Lapinzoski, peut-être  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Puisque les dévs de Streum On semblent nous avoir oubliés, vous auriez pas des infos sur une éventuel date de sortie de E.Y.E ?  :Emo: 

Question bonus: qui a cumulé le plus de grammes à la GameCon.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Lapinzoski, peut-être


Ne l'appelle pas !  ::cry::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Par ordre alphabétique.


J'ai ri. Je dois vraiment pas aller bien...  :tired:

----------


## Gobelin

> Je me posais aussi la question, mais Kilfou m'a devancé...
> 
> Premier mag' PC, devant Joy(c'était mieux avant)Stick et les autres ?


C'est dommage que vous ne communiquiez pas plus là- dessus, c'est quand même une grosse étape pour le mag' non ?

Et une belle satisfaction pour vous.
Financièrement, cela doit aussi avoir quelques répercussions sur l'avenir de CPC ?

----------


## MxPx

Cpc 197 toujours pas recu normale ? Pas normale ?

----------


## carbish

> Cpc 197 toujours pas recu normale ? Pas normale ?


En cherchant un peu sur le forum dans cette même section et en lisant les news tu auras surement 263 fois la réponse que tu cherches.

Par un concours de circonstances malheureux ils ont été expédiés hier si j'ai bonne mémoire, donc devraient apparaitre dans les BAL à partir de demain en gros. Corrigez moi si erreur.

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'est dommage que vous ne communiquiez pas plus là- dessus, c'est quand même une grosse étape pour le mag' non ?
> 
> Et une belle satisfaction pour vous.
> Financièrement, cela doit aussi avoir quelques répercussions sur l'avenir de CPC ?



Bah, on communique dessus... Mais y a pas de quoi se vanter en même temps...
Certes, on a gagné beaucoup de lecteurs, mais faut être honnête, il faut aussi prendre en compte que tous nos concurrents en ont perdu un nombre à peine croyable, genre un truc qui défit l'imagination.

Après financièrement, évidemment, ça apporte un plus. Mais, c'est pas la panacée et il ne faut pas se précipiter : la santé financière d'un journal, ça se construit sur le long terme et il nous faudra encore quelques mois au même régime de croissance pour vraiment être peinard et commencé à aligner les porsches, les hummers et les pédalos thermo-nucléaires sur le parking.

En même temps, ça, on s'y attendait : c'est le prix à payer pourl'indépendance. On aurait un gros groupe de presse derrière nous et un vrai matelas de bifons, on aurait pas à faire attention et à procéder par petites touches. Mais bon, dans ce cas là, on ne serait pas CanardPC et ça ne nous intéresse pas.

----------


## Euklif

> Bah, on communique dessus... Mais y a pas de quoi se vanter en même temps...
> Certes, on a gagné beaucoup de lecteurs, mais faut être honnête, il faut aussi prendre en compte que tous nos concurrents en ont perdu un nombre à peine croyable, genre un truc qui défit l'imagination.


Mais le secteur continue de baisser ou il est toujours morose-stable?
D'ailleurs, question stupide aussi mais pourquoi toute les 2 semaines et pas tout les mois comme la plupart? Pas que ça me dérange mais j'avais entendu dire que ça supposé un rythme de travail et une organisation assez contraignante dans les faits. Surtout qu'en plus, z'enchainez pas mal de HS ces derniers temps...
Z'êtes maso ou c'est juste que vous êtes maso aimez ça?

----------


## flochy

A la base c'était un hebdo...

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah sortir un mag' tous les mois, c'est bien gentil, mais c'est surtout la certitude de pas tenir en face d'Internet, de toujours être à la bourre, et d'offrir l'actu avec minimum un mois de retard, sauf quand on a réussit à tester un jeu avant tout le monde avec une version Preview...

Donc, voilà, caca boudin quoi.

----------


## dalgwen

> D'ailleurs, question stupide aussi mais pourquoi toute les 2 semaines et pas tout les mois comme la plupart?


Pour coller à l'actu au plus vite : la concurrence des sites internets où l'info (de moyenne qualité) est disponible instantanément n'y est pas étrangère.
Même si Canard PC ne joue clairement pas dans la même catégorie, il faut avouer qu'une info fraiche est toujours agréable à l'heure de l'Internet-Mondiale-2.0-Gratuit-Avec-Pub-Google.

Et puis griller la politesse à Joy**** lors de la sortie d'un jeu et avoir sa couverture deux semaines avant lui, ça n'a pas de prix.

Edit : grillé par le maitre des lieux.

----------


## Septa

Ouais mais du coup je me demande...

Quand on dit que cpc est le magazine pc le plus vendu. C'est par numéro ou en additionnant les total des deux numéros par mois ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On les dépasse à parution égale, sans compter les abos ou les magazines offerts gracieusement aux bibliothèques, écoles et autres trucs du genre.

Après si tu veux faire le calcul exact, faut pondérer par rapport aux invendus qui sont toujours inférieurs pour les mensuels (reste plus longtemps en kiosque donc plus de temps pour être vendu). Donc, si on était mensuel, on ferait +25% environ.

----------


## t4nk

Ce ne serait pas un classement annuel plutôt ? Parce qu'un classement mensuel n'a rien de pertinent en soi.

Edit : ha ok, j'ai rien dit.

----------


## Pinkipou

Si le prochain Batman est réellement bon, est-ce qu'au moment du test il aura droit à la couv' ?


Damned, M. Chat est en train de nous épier...  ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

Il est pas mal et oui, on va le mettre sur la couv'.
Mais le combat, c'est vraiment pour les assistés.

----------


## Anton

Et c'est d'autant plus marrant navrant de voir les autres mags/sites broder en faisant fi de cet assistanat pour demeuré congénital constant, pour faire avaler la pilule et nous montrer combien en fait c'est trop super génial et pertinent comme gameplay_ "si tu appuies sur A à ce moment-là ça fera ça mais si tu appuies sur A à ce moment-là ça fera ça aussi !§i1  "_  :tired:  

Je me tâte entre de l'hypocrisie patentée ou du réel foutage de gueule assumé pour certains noms.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Faut bien qu'on mange un jour...


Certe mais moi je l'achète pas, je vous boude.

----------


## El Gringo

> Certe mais moi je l'achète pas, je vous boude.


Ben fais ce que tu veux on s'en branle, et c'est pas parce qu'on sort un HS WoW qu'on va se mettre à dire qu'il est génial... Par contre y'a beaucoup de personnes qui y jouent et ils ont le droit d'être informés par les meilleurs.  :Cigare:

----------


## Anton

Pas possible, ils sont déjà tous chez Joystick, la bible officielle  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ben fais ce que tu veux on s'en branle, et c'est pas parce qu'on sort un HS WoW qu'on va se mettre à dire qu'il est génial... Par contre y'a beaucoup de personnes qui y jouent et ils ont le droit d'être informés par les meilleurs.


Vendre son âme au diable ça n'arrive qu'une fois après t'es juste une prostituée. ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> Vendre son âme au diable ça n'arrive qu'une fois après t'es juste une prostituée.


Tu sais qu'on n'a pas besoin de demander quoi que ce soit à Blizzard pour faire un hors-série sur leur jeu ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Pas possible, ils sont déjà tous chez Joystick, la bible officielle


Détrompe-toi...
On s'est quand même renseigné un minimum et les gens qui traînent sur les forums en ont vraiment ras le bol de se faire refiler du réchauffé sous une couverture "Tout sur la dernière extension" avec 4 pages sur la dernière extension.

De notre côté, on va essayer de proposer un truc extrêmement informatif, utile en jeu, parce que c'est le but premier et qu'on a été cherché les meilleurs pour ça, mais mieux écrit que la moyenne et surtout un peu critique parce qu'on est canardPC.

Après, c'est clairement pas destiné au public premier de CanardPC, plutôt tourné vers les joueurs de WOW.

Et, rassurez-vous, on a pas changé d'avis sur le sujet : le MMORPG tel qu'il est aujourd'hui et à quelques très rares exceptions, c'est du nivellement par le bas.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu sais qu'on n'a pas besoin de demander quoi que ce soit à Blizzard pour faire un hors-série sur leur jeu ?


Manquerait plus que ça alors que vous leur vendez quelques abbo en plus.

Mais je voudrais savoir pour faire un HS sur un jeu, faut y jouer.

C'est Half qui s'y colle?

Edith: Tu sais mon Gringo , un message de Boulon et je reste confiant et presque pret à cracher au bassinet.

Quel homme ce Boulon, il est vraiment trop fort.

----------


## Anton

> Et, rassurez-vous, on a pas changé d'avis sur le sujet : le* jeu vidéo* tel qu'il est aujourd'hui et à quelques très rares exceptions, c'est du nivellement par le bas.


Fixed.

_*éclate en sanglots*_

----------


## XWolverine

> C'est Half qui s'y colle?


Ben non, Boulon a dit qu'ils étaient allé chercher les meilleurs  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben fais ce que tu veux on s'en branle, et c'est pas parce qu'on sort un HS WoW qu'on va se mettre à dire qu'il est génial... Par contre y'a beaucoup de personnes qui y jouent et ils ont le droit d'être informés par les meilleurs.


BAh ça peut être intéressant à lire, même pour les non-joueurs, ne serait-ce que pour tenter de comprendre cet univers rempli d'amibes.
Bon sauf si vous faites 96 pages sur "les techniques pour buter le Boss Xcfgghé ou "toutes les maps du jeu avec indication des points de récolte".

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Et c'est d'autant plus marrant navrant de voir les autres mags/sites broder en faisant fi de cet assistanat pour demeuré congénital constant, pour faire avaler la pilule et nous montrer combien en fait c'est trop super génial et pertinent comme gameplay_ "si tu appuies sur A à ce moment-là ça fera ça mais si tu appuies sur A à ce moment-là ça fera ça aussi !§i1  "_  
> 
> Je me tâte entre de l'hypocrisie patentée ou du réel foutage de gueule assumé pour certains noms.


Ça c'est sur, pour moi c'est le point noir du jeu ce gros assistanat (même dans les énigmes et c'est bien dommage car elle était pas mal certaines).
Après pour les combat y'a qu'a mettre en hard et déja on évite "le sens araignée " qui nous dit quand vont taper les ennemies.

Pour le hors série WOW,j'ai bien pris le hors série Vista (avec son joueur de flute donc la critique était présente).A mon avis ça va être du même acabit.Intéressant mais pas pour moi.
Et non il n'y aura pas de HS Windows 7 au cas ou quelqu'un demande.C'est la rédac qui la dit.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Il est pas mal et oui, on va le mettre sur la couv'.
> Mais le combat, c'est vraiment pour les assistés.


T'as joué en hard? Là les combats sont quand même exigeants, je trouve...

----------


## Gobelin

> 1_Certes, on a gagné beaucoup de lecteurs, mais faut être honnête, il faut aussi prendre en compte que tous nos concurrents en ont perdu un nombre à peine croyable, genre un truc qui défit l'imagination.
> 
> 2_Mais bon, dans ce cas là, on ne serait pas CanardPC et ça ne nous intéresse pas.


1_ Effectivement, je n'avais pas intégré ce paramètre de perte des lecteurs chez les concurrents.
J'imagine que les chiffres de vente de chaque mag' sont "secrets" ou est ce possible d'en avoir une idée ?

2_ Je pense que c'est aussi l'avis de beaucoup ici.




> Bah sortir un mag' tous les mois, c'est bien gentil, mais c'est surtout la certitude de pas tenir en face d'Internet, de toujours être à la bourre, et d'offrir l'actu avec minimum un mois de retard, sauf quand on a réussit à tester un jeu avant tout le monde avec une version Preview...
> 
> Donc, voilà, caca boudin quoi.


Ce rythme bi-mensuel me parait en effet idéal.
En deux mots comme en cent : changez rien.

----------


## Kamasa

> BAh ça peut être intéressant à lire, même pour les non-joueurs, ne serait-ce que pour tenter de comprendre cet univers rempli d'amibes.
> Bon sauf si vous faites 96 pages sur "les techniques pour buter le Boss Xcfgghé ou "toutes les maps du jeu avec indication des points de récolte".


D'ailleurs je me suis posé la question :
Est-ce que ca vaudra le coup d'investir dans ce HS si on est pas un joueur de WoW ? Parce que y'a déjà eut un spécial hors-série spécial MMO pour nous parler des MMO en général en long en large et dans les travers.

Comme l'a fait remarqué Monsieur Cacao, si c'est un numéro sur l'art et la manière du profiter du dernier patch, ca ne servirai pas à grand chose de se le procurer, outre le fait de faire une bonne action sociale.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Comme l'a fait remarqué Monsieur Cacao, si c'est un numéro sur l'art et la manière du profiter du dernier patch, ca ne servirai pas à grand chose de se le procurer, outre le fait de faire une bonne action sociale.


Et quelques part si tu connaissais un peu la ligne éditoriale de CPC tu ne poserais pas la question  :tired:

----------


## Kamasa

En quoi la ligne éditoriale de Canard PC version "vanilla, bi-mensuelle", devrait être prise en compte pour la sortie d'un hors-série complet sur 1 jeu en particulier ?

De mémoire il me semble bien que c'est le premier de ce genre...

----------


## Brocoli Man

Simplement une question de pigistes, d'esprit général...
C'est vraiment le genre de CPC de faire un HS en pondant un truc vaguement consensuel sur l'art et la manière de profiter du dernier patch d'un truc qu'ils apprécient aussi peu que Wow ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Bin pour moi c'est assez clair, CPC ou pas si tu joues pas à WoW ou que tu comptes pas t'y mettre tu l'achètes pas. Je suis pour aider le canard, mais y a des limites.

----------


## ducon

Boarf, j’aime bien savoir ce qui se passe ailleurs, même si ce n’est pas ma tasse de thé.

----------


## Kamasa

> De notre côté, on va essayer de proposer un truc extrêmement informatif, utile en jeu, parce que c'est le but premier et qu'on a été cherché les meilleurs pour ça, mais mieux écrit que la moyenne et surtout un peu critique parce qu'on est canardPC.
> 
> Après, c'est clairement pas destiné au public premier de CanardPC, plutôt tourné vers les joueurs de WOW.





> Simplement une question de pigistes, d'esprit général...
> C'est vraiment le genre de CPC de faire un HS en pondant un truc vaguement consensuel sur l'art et la manière de profiter du dernier patch d'un truc qu'ils apprécient aussi peu que Wow ?


Bah en fait on dirait bien...
Du coup j'ai ma réponse, il semble que j'ai sauté quelques messages avant de poser ma première question.
Et s'ils prennent la peine de faire ce HS, c'est bien qu'il doit y avoir quelqu'un dans la rédaction qui apprécie un peu le jeu non ?

----------


## lokideath

> Simplement une question de pigistes, d'esprit général...
> C'est vraiment le genre de CPC de faire un HS en pondant un truc vaguement consensuel sur l'art et la manière de profiter du dernier patch d'un truc qu'ils apprécient aussi peu que Wow ?


C'est con mais j'aurai dit oui.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> C'est con mais j'aurai dit oui.


Ok. Bon bah les gars, vous savez maintenant qu'un certain nombre de gens pensent de votre boulot  ::|: 

Moi je sais pas, je m'attends pas à un truc qui va me retourner, vu que je joue pas à Wow, d'ailleurs je sais même pas si je vais l'acheter.
Mais comparer ça à tout ce qui sort sur le sujet, genre Joy qui sort sa énieme couverture "le PATCH 0.154 !! COMMENT BIEN LOOTER AVEC ?" bah je pige pas bien comment ca peut vous venir à l'esprit.

----------


## Ezechiel

Un certain K***L**** s'occupe de ce genre de choses sur lesquels les gens de la rédac ne voudraient surtout pas poser les mains il me semble.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Bah en fait on dirait bien...
> Du coup j'ai ma réponse, il semble que j'ai sauté quelques messages avant de poser ma première question.
> Et s'ils prennent la peine de faire ce HS, c'est bien qu'il doit y avoir quelqu'un dans la rédaction qui apprécie un peu le jeu non ?


Qu'on soit bien clair : à Canard PC, à quelques exceptions près les mmo c'est pas vraiment notre spécialité, ni notre tasse de thé, Wow y comprit. Kahn lust, qui a rédigé presque entièrement le premier numéro de CPC MMO lui est spécialisé. (par contre wow, je pense pas vraiment) Si on sort un Hors série sur le sujet, ce sera avec des rédacteurs compétents dans le domaine, comme ici Millenium, entre autres. On a également l'intention de se rapprocher de Monde persistant pour ce genre de projets. 

L'équipe de Canard PC sera la pour soutenir le projet, à la limite relire les textes et les homogénéiser, mais le contenu informatif, on le laisse aux experts. On ne compte pas réitérer les erreurs du Hors série console. 

Donc Canard PC restera Canard PC concernant sa ligne éditoriale sur les MMO (insérez texte insultant de O . B ), et ceux qui s'intéressent au sujet pourront aller voir du côté des HS MMO.

----------


## Kamasa

> Ok. Bon bah les gars, vous savez maintenant qu'un certain nombre de gens pensent de votre boulot 
> 
> Moi je sais pas, je m'attends pas à un truc qui va me retourner, vu que je joue pas à Wow, d'ailleurs je sais même pas si je vais l'acheter.
> Mais comparer ça à tout ce qui sort sur le sujet, genre Joy qui sort sa énieme couverture "le PATCH 0.154 !! COMMENT BIEN LOOTER AVEC ?" bah je pige pas bien comment ca peut vous venir à l'esprit.


Houla, faut pas nous faire dire ce qu'on a pas dis hein...
On a quand même le droit de se poser des questions quant au fait que la majorité de la redaction ne se penche, à priori, pas sur WoW. Ce qui est confirmé par M. Chat.

Ca aurait été un spécial hors-série sur le jardinage ou sur la confection de loukoums, j'aurais posé la même question.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Ah vous trouvez que vous avez fait beaucoup d'erreurs pour le HS console ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Oui. Le HS Console.

Je sors avant que Omar revienne.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ah vous trouvez que vous avez fait beaucoup d'erreurs pour le HS console ?


MOuahahahahahahahahahaha... Même pas vrai. 
Mais on ne recommencera pas, promis.

----------


## Angelina

Je débarque un peu, aussi veuillez m'excuser si j'ai l'air à l'ouest, mais vous avez déjà pensé à aborder le hs wow comme un anthropologue chez les pygmées, gonzo style ? 

Perso je ne joue pas aux mmo, mais je suis sûr que je me délecterai d'une telle lecture...







D'ailleur, je suis certain que quelque part, il y a un quelqu'un qui fait son mémoire là dessus...

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Houla, faut pas nous faire dire ce qu'on a pas dis hein...
> On a quand même le droit de se poser des questions quant au fait que la majorité de la redaction ne se penche, à priori, pas sur WoW. Ce qui est confirmé par M. Chat.
> 
> Ca aurait été un spécial hors-série sur le jardinage ou sur la confection de loukoums, j'aurais posé la même question.


Bien évidemment que la question se pose puisqu'il y a paradoxe, mais je me basais sur l'expérience précédente "HS MMO" qui personnellement m'avait bien fait marrer et m'avait intéressé même si les MMO j'en ai rien à battre.
Donc à la question "est ce que ca aura un intéret autre que faire une bonne action" (comme si CPC était une oeuvre de charité  ::|:  ) j'ai tendance à répondre oui, mais je me trompe peut être.

----------


## ElGato

> Je débarque un peu, aussi veuillez m'excuser si j'ai l'air à l'ouest, mais vous avez déjà pensé à aborder le hs wow comme un anthropologue chez les pygmées, gonzo style ?


Je crois que c'était dans Joystick qu'il y avait des chroniques sur Wow. Je crois aussi que c'était vraiment à vomir.

Avec un bon auteur qui ne connaît rien aux MMO, peut-être, à la rigueur...

----------


## olivarius

J'achète tous les CPC HS rien que pour la belle mise en page et les petites phrases marrantes.  ::lol::  Après même s'il sagit de WoW ca reste marrant (et puis qui n'a pas joué un jour à WoW moi j'ai tenu 4 mois à la sortie du jeu  ::P: )

----------


## Highlander

Je viens de recevoir le numéro 197 dans son bel emballage transparent, serait-il possible d'avoir un emballage opaque comme c'était le cas jusque là ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

On va pas vous mentir...
Si vous ne jouez pas à WOW, je doute que le HS WOW vous intéresse.

Remarquez, quand j'étais petit mon joystick préféré, c'était la Bible des Pokes alors que je n'avais aucun des jeux cités...

----------


## kilfou

Y a une date de sortie approximative ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Remarquez, quand j'étais petit mon joystick préféré, c'était la Bible des Pokes alors que je n'avais aucun des jeux cités...


Les bouquins de soluces  ::love:: 

Je me farcissais les solutions de jeux d'aventure alors que je n'y avais jamais touché...

J'sais pas si ça relève de la psychiatrie...

----------


## Rhoth

Mouais je reste sceptique, vu l'évolution du jeu vers un contenu accessible et parcouru par tous maintenant, sur l'utilité d'un numéro spécial sur WoW.

Les premiers réalisés par Joystick (à encore une époque acceptable :D) étaient malgré tout basé sur une mise en avant d'un contenu accessible d'une minorité, a un public plus global, et très bien réalisés. Aujourd'hui le contenu est accessible par une grande partie des joueurs, qui ne découvriront pas forcément plus qu'ils ne savent déjà.

J'espère juste que vous en vendrez assez pour pas avoir à revendre une de vos Porsches, ce qui impacterait les autres magazines  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon, les chiffres de ventes réels des magazines sont secrets.
Les autres sont sur l'OJD...

----------


## kilfou

Pas trouvé sur l'OJD...  :tired: 

Et sinon ma question ?  ::siffle::

----------


## olivarius

> Sinon, les chiffres de ventes réels des magazines sont secrets.
> Les autres sont sur l'OJD...


Je ne trouve pas CPC sur le site de l'OJD.

----------


## O.Boulon

Normal, faut payer une somme hallucinante pour y être et le seul intérêt est d'attirer l'attention de gros diffuseurs de pub, genre Coca Cola, L'oréal et compagnie.

C'est pas trop nos ambiances.

----------


## kilfou

Ok je comprends mieux.

En gros, presque tout le monde a perdu la moitié de son lectorat entre 2005 et 2009, à part Jeux Vidéo Magazine.

----------


## olivarius

Je me demandais aussi pourquoi on n'avait pas de pub très nul dans notre CPC. C'est vraiment bien comme ça  :;):  Vous filtrez très très bien la pub !




> Ok je comprends mieux.
> 
> En gros, presque tout le monde a perdu la moitié de son lectorat entre 2005 et 2009, à part Jeux Vidéo Magazine.


C'est la faute au piratage  ::ninja:: 
Jeux vidéo magazine font un bon score mais ça ne vaut rien  ::P:

----------


## Gobelin

Ouch, eux ont eu très mal :

http://www.ojd.com/engine/adhchif/ch....php?adhid=512

P'têt pour ça qu'ils ont multiplié les mois les tirages  dans une année ...

----------


## carbish

> Normal, faut payer une somme hallucinante pour y être et le seul intérêt est d'attirer l'attention de gros diffuseurs de pub, genre Coca Cola, L'oréal et compagnie.
> 
> C'est pas trop nos ambiances.

----------


## flochy

> Remarquez, quand j'étais petit mon joystick préféré, c'était la Bible des Pokes alors que je n'avais aucun des jeux cités...


 ::wub::  Oway ! T'étais aussi fan de Danbiss & Danboss ?!  ::'(:  Ah, les listings...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> En gros, presque tout le monde a perdu la moitié de son lectorat entre 2005 et 2009, à part Jeux Vidéo Magazine.


Faut dire que le rapport quantité/prix est intéressant. Parfois je me laisse avoir quand je vais avoir du temps pour lire, j'avoue.
Après la qualité... On va dire que c'est pas le lieu pour en parler.  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu rigoles ?

Un mensuel.
8 euros, 96 pages, 60 pages de rédactionnel, une page à 1500 signes.
Soit, 144000.

Un CanardPC.
3,90, 64 pages, 60 pages de rédactionnel minimum, une page à 4000 signes.
Soit, 240 000.
Pour avoir l'équivalent sur un mois, multiplie par deux : 

Y a 3,33333333 fois plus de texte dans un mois de CanardPC que dans un mensuel, pour 20 centimes de moins.

Donc le rapport quantité/prix est carrément minable.

----------


## kilfou

Je crois que Yog parlait de JV Magazine.

Et sinon ouais le rapport qualité prix de CPC est imbattable, on le sait puisqu'on est assez bon pour le lire.  :Cigare:

----------


## El Gringo

> Je crois que Yog parlait de JV Magazine.


Je crois aussi. Mais JVM est bien un mensuel... Par contre il est beaucoup moins cher.

----------


## TheToune

> Tu rigoles ?
> 
> Un mensuel.
> 8 euros, 96 pages, 60 pages de rédactionnel, une page à 1500 signes.
> Soit, 144000.
> 
> Un CanardPC.
> 3,90, 64 pages, 60 pages de rédactionnel minimum, une page à 4000 signes.
> Soit, 240 000.
> ...


Sauf pour les idiots qui préfère les images et qui trouve que vos textes prennent trop de place ...  :^_^: 
Je suis sur que ça existe  :tired:  le monde est trop remplit de cons pour que ça n'existe pas  ::|:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> On va pas vous mentir...
> Si vous ne jouez pas à WOW, je doute que le HS WOW vous intéresse.


Déjà j'ai eu des gros doutes sur le HS MMOs. Les MMOs, actuellement, soit tu y joues déjà, auquel cas tu n'as pas le temps de t'investir dans un autre, soit ça ne t'intéresse pas. Les seuls qui ont dus être intéressés par le hors-série  sont donc les MMOers souhaitant changer de drogue ou les indécis souhaitant commencer la dope. L'un dans l'autre un nombre marginal de joueur j'en ai peur (plus bien sûr les gens qui achèteraient la liste de course des membres de la rédac juste parce qu'ils aiment leur prose). 

Un signe qui trompe pas, y'en a encore plein chez tous les kiosquiers (alors que je prédis que le HS matos va filer comme l'éclair).

On ne peut pas gagner à tous les coups.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Un signe qui trompe pas, y'en a encore plein chez tous les kiosquiers (alors que je prédis que le HS matos va filer comme l'éclair).


J'ai remarqué ça aussi. 

Et un HS Eve Online, c'est prévu ? Même si je n'y joue pas c'est le genre de truc qui me fait saliver.

----------


## Logan

> Déjà j'ai eu des gros doutes sur le HS MMOs. Les MMOs, actuellement, soit tu y joues déjà, auquel cas tu n'as pas le temps de t'investir dans un autre, soit ça ne t'intéresse pas. Les seuls qui ont dus être intéressés par le hors-série  sont donc les MMOers souhaitant changer de drogue ou les indécis souhaitant commencer la dope.


Je n'aime pas les MMORPG, je ne compte y jouer, et j'ai pourtant dévoré ce HS. Il m'a suffit, à la presse, de lire l'édito et une page au hasard pour voir que le ton rédactionnel du bimestriel était bien présent, et c'est ce qui m'a fait acheter le bazar.

Je ferai de même pour le HS WOW mais au vue des précisions de la rédac sur celui-ci, je ne pense pas que ce sera dans le même esprit malheureusement.

Donc oui, ce HS semble surtout destiné aux joueurs de WOW.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je crois que Yog parlait de JV Magazine.
> 
> Et sinon ouais le rapport qualité prix de CPC est imbattable, on le sait puisqu'on est assez bon pour le lire.


Oui JVM, un truc comme 3 euros, par contre il y a de la pub.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Oh oui un HS EVE online ce serait le pied !

----------


## lokideath

> Un signe qui trompe pas, y'en a encore plein chez tous les kiosquiers (alors que je prédis que le HS matos va filer comme l'éclair).
> 
> On ne peut pas gagner à tous les coups.


Yep j'ai eu un peu de mal à trouver un canard hardware alors que le HS MMO était souvent présent.



Sinon j'ai mon petit lot de questions (chouette !  ::o: ) :
Quel est votre salon de jeu vidéo préféré ? (du type E3 -Gamescom, pas le salon de Robert avec des putes et de la coke hein !)
C'est quoi le léger problème qui ne vous a pas permis d'assister à la soirée Blizzard ? On veut savoir !

----------


## olivarius

> J'ai remarqué ça aussi. 
> 
> Et un HS Eve Online, c'est prévu ? Même si je n'y joue pas c'est le genre de truc qui me fait saliver.


Oh oui un HS Eve Online bien écrit je le lirai de A à Z  ::wub::  La SF est très intéressante !  :;):

----------


## Nomad

> Il est pas mal et oui, on va le mettre sur la couv'.
> Mais le combat, c'est vraiment pour les assistés.


Hépe M'siou Boulon, ceux qui y ont joué sur console m'ont chargé de te demander si tu l'as essayé en mode HARD ??

Parce que sur console, il semblerait qu'il n'y a pas d'assistance dans ce mode, ce n'est pas le cas pour le PC ???

----------


## O.Boulon

Le mode Hard retire juste le "sens d'araignée" pour les contres.
Mais, ça reste un truc d'assisté.
T'as à peine besoin de choisir une direction, c'est une vrai blague, même en comptant les trucs à débloquer plus tard. C'est clairement pas l'intérêt principal du jeu.

----------


## Euklif

J'ai l'impression qu'assisté veut dire dirigiste...
Mais bon, m'en branle, je prendrais surement pas ce jeu.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ben moi, je pense que je vais me le prendre. Nan parce qu'un jeu que Boulon qualifie d'assisté, tout en se tâtant de le lui mettre 7 ou 8, ça veut dire qu'il y a autre chose derrière.

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'ai l'impression qu'assisté veut dire dirigiste...
> Mais bon, m'en branle, je prendrais surement pas ce jeu.


Assisté, ça veut dire que le jeu fait à ta place ce que tu devrais être capable de faire toi même.
Dirigiste, ça veut dire que le jeu t'empêche de faire ce que tu veux et t'imposes un chemin.

C'est pas pareil.

Batman fait à ta place ce que tu devrais pouvoir faire, genre tourner la caméra, savoir qui tu tapes, ou tu tapes, comment tu tapes, si tu fais un coup spécial et compagnie. Là, c'est juste une question de rythme, et encore.

Par contre, Batman, hors deux premières heures, n'est absolument pas dirigiste. Rapidement, tu t'aperçois qu'il y a des cinq puis des dizaines, puis des vingtaines de voies différentes et ça augmente à chaque découverte d'objet.

----------


## El Gringo

> Assisté, ça veut dire que le jeu fait à ta place ce que tu devrais être capable de faire toi même.
> Dirigiste, ça veut dire que le jeu t'empêche de faire ce que tu veux et t'imposes un chemin.
> 
> C'est pas pareil.
> 
> Batman fait à ta place ce que tu devrais pouvoir faire, genre tourner la caméra, savoir qui tu tapes, ou tu tapes, comment tu tapes, si tu fais un coup spécial et compagnie. Là, c'est juste une question de rythme, et encore.
> 
> Par contre, Batman, hors deux premières heures, n'est absolument pas dirigiste. Rapidement, tu t'aperçois qu'il y a des cinq puis des dizaines, puis des vingtaines de voies différentes et ça augmente à chaque découverte d'objet.


Et tu veux pas copier coller les pdf du mag sur le forum pour pas que les lecteurs ne se déplacent jusqu'à leur buraliste aussi, tant que t'y est ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Dites le gameplay de Kotor online  c'est une jouabilité à la Kotor ou bien c'est du wow avec le combo clavier/souris?

J'veux dire on peut y jouer en full mulot ou non?

Comme Kotor quoi.

----------


## Euklif

Merki pour la précision, le "T'as à peine besoin de choisir une direction" m'avait induit en erreur.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Par contre, Batman, hors deux premières heures, n'est absolument pas dirigiste. Rapidement, tu t'aperçois qu'il y a des cinq puis des dizaines, puis des vingtaines de voies différentes et ça augmente à chaque découverte d'objet.


 :Emo: 

50€ en moins dans la besace à prévoir, donc.
Si la durée de vie tient la route...

----------


## olivarius

> Et tu veux pas copier coller les pdf du mag sur le forum pour pas que les lecteurs ne se déplacent jusqu'à leur buraliste aussi, tant que t'y est ?


Moi je ne me déplace même pas, je suis abonné  :B):

----------


## Kass Kroute

Puisque Casque dit ici qu'il va nous expliquer comment gagner à Supreme Commander utiliser Total Commander, peut-on espérer voir un jour un Hors-Série _Software_ avec un "Manuel d'entretien" de son PC  ::blink:: 

Les sauvegardes, la gestion de la base de registre, les bugs les plus fréquents et leur solution, etc...
Bon, peut-être pas un HS entier mais plus de deux pages énumérant les softs conseillés quoi  ::):

----------


## olivarius

> Puisque Casque dit ici qu'il va nous expliquer comment gagner à Supreme Commander utiliser Total Commander, peut-on espérer voir un jour un Hors-Série _Software_ avec un "Manuel d'entretien" de son PC


Ca serait une excellente idée ! A voir si ça peut remplir tout un numéro...

----------


## Tien 12

Ah ouais, voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne  ::): .

Ou "Comment bien soigner/entretenir son Canard/Lapin !".

----------


## Kami93

J'ai cru comprendre que vous vous êtes faits jartés du stand Blizzard en lisant le dernier CPC , on peut savoir pourquoi ? Gringo sentait trop mauvais ?

----------


## Euklif

Au vu du mag, je serais tenté de dire que blibli n'aime pas trop les/estime ne pas avoir besoin de journalistes. Notoriété, point de vue différent, melon, tout ça...

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai cru comprendre que vous vous êtes faits jartés du stand Blizzard en lisant le dernier CPC , on peut savoir pourquoi ? Gringo sentait trop mauvais ?


Nan on s'est pas fait dégager du stand, ils n'ont pas voulu de nous à leur soirée (dans laquelle ils présentaient WoW cataclysm et le moine de diablo 3).

----------


## Kami93

Il y a une raison :mec-insistant: ?

----------


## El Gringo

Une raison officielle, oui : "Toutes les invitations ont déjà été envoyées, y'a plus de place."

----------


## Anonyme871

> Une raison officielle, oui : "Toutes les invitations ont déjà été envoyées, y'a plus de place."


Vous êtes les seuls ? Y'avait des mag' français à cette présentation ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous êtes les seuls ? Y'avait des mag' français à cette présentation ?


Les seuls surement pas mais y'avait des français ouais (et pas que des mags).

----------


## Reguen

Question bête, un peu mesquine : avec la nouvelle maquette, c'est toujours du 4 000 signes par page ? Parce que vu la place que prennent les captures d'écran, j'ai l'impression que la quantité de texte a réellement fondue.

Voilà voilà.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Question bête, un peu mesquine : avec la nouvelle maquette, c'est toujours du 4 000 signes par page ? Parce que vu la place que prennent les captures d'écran, j'ai l'impression que la quantité de texte a réellement fondue.
> 
> Voilà voilà.


T'as qu'à compter.  :;):

----------


## El Gringo

> Question bête, un peu mesquine : avec la nouvelle maquette, c'est toujours du 4 000 signes par page ? Parce que vu la place que prennent les captures d'écran, j'ai l'impression que la quantité de texte a réellement fondue.
> 
> Voilà voilà.


On en fait rentrer plus maintenant en fait, je sais pas comment monsieur chat a réussi à arranger ça mais les screens sont plus gros et on peut écrire davantage alors que les pages ont la même taille... Du coup c'est quand on écrit comme avant que les screens deviennent vraiment envahissant. Voilà voilà...

----------


## Jolaventur

Bon je recommence SWTOR ça se joue comment

à la Kotor en full mulot ou en beat them all?

----------


## Ulyses

Une petite question:
Serait-il possible de faire tout les ans (comme chez vot confrère le canard enchainé) un bilan financier dans vos pages? Tant qu'a jouer la carte de l'indie, ce serait bien de le faire a 100%, même si trois lecteurs le liront

----------


## ducon

Bah nan, c’est top secret. Comment vont-ils pouvoir chouiner pour demander plus de sous à nous, fanboys, s’il montrent leur trésor de guerre digne du trésor du Vatican ?

----------


## Ulyses

Ou alors ils pourront se marrer au nouvel an en disant:
"Han comment on les a enflés les pigeons, bien fait pour eux!" en mangeant des chips et en nous voyant pleurer des larmes de sang

----------


## Euklif

S'ils le font en ne mangeant que des chips, l'honneur sera sauf ^^

----------


## punishthecat

A quoi est due l'absence du raccourcisseur d'url dans l'onglet outils du site ? ::siffle::

----------


## Ulyses

Tartinés au caviar les chips bien sûr, homme de mauvais goût!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Alors le CPC 198 on peut le chopper demain ou après demain?

----------


## Sk-flown

Dans 30min.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le 15 en kiosque.
Peut être demain pour les abonnés.

----------


## Reguen

> On en fait rentrer plus maintenant en fait, je sais pas comment monsieur chat a réussi à arranger ça mais les screens sont plus gros et on peut écrire davantage alors que les pages ont la même taille... Du coup c'est quand on écrit comme avant que les screens deviennent vraiment envahissant. Voilà voilà...


Ah, Ok. Désolé de la suspicion. Merci pour la réponse  ::):

----------


## olivarius

> Une petite question:
> Serait-il possible de faire tout les ans (comme chez vot confrère le canard enchainé) un bilan financier dans vos pages? Tant qu'a jouer la carte de l'indie, ce serait bien de le faire a 100%, même si trois lecteurs le liront


+1 : j'adore savoir que le mag que je lis se porte bien  :;):

----------


## Ulyses

...Ou mal...
Mais ça a pas l'air le cas  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Je crois qu'on peut dire qu'on va normal ou en tout cas qu'on va mieux qu'il y a 6 mois.
On ira bien si notre croissance continue comme ça pendant 6 mois ou un an, sans accident, sans mauvaise surprise.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Future Press n'a pas encore essayé de vous racheter ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> A quoi est due l'absence du raccourcisseur d'url dans l'onglet outils du site ?


Ouais c'est assez pénible d'aller le chercher dans le sujet dédié du forum.

----------


## Voldain

Ça vous inquiète au niveau du mag' la grippe A? (si vous êtes plusieurs à la choppé ça peut paralyser CPC pendant un certain temps nan?)

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ça vous inquiète au niveau du mag' la grippe A? (si vous êtes plusieurs à la choppé ça peut paralyser CPC pendant un certain temps nan?)


HAHAHA

Oulala vivement la réponse.

----------


## olivarius

Moi ce qui m'inquiète c'est plutôt laposte. Déjà qu'ils sont lents quand il n'y a personne de malade alors je n'imagine même pas ce que ça pourrait être s'il y avait un cas de grippe A déclaré  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> Ça vous inquiète au niveau du mag' la grippe A? (si vous êtes plusieurs à la choppé ça peut paralyser CPC pendant un certain temps nan?)


Moi j'ai très peur de la mort surtout, ça gène encore plus pour écrire et on en guérit très mal jusqu'à présent.

----------


## olivarius

> Moi j'ai très peur de la mort surtout, ça gène encore plus pour écrire et on en guérit très mal jusqu'à présent.


Le noob !  :haha:  Il suffit de reloader la save précédente  :;):

----------


## canardeur

Déjà demain le nouveau ?  ::(: 

Lecture intensive ce soir pour finir le 197 alors...

----------


## Arseur

> Ouais c'est assez pénible d'aller le chercher dans le sujet dédié du forum.


En même temps l'adresse est facile à retenir, cpc.cx  :tired:

----------


## Ulyses

> Je crois qu'on peut dire qu'on va normal ou en tout cas qu'on va mieux qu'il y a 6 mois.
> On ira bien si notre croissance continue comme ça pendant 6 mois ou un an, sans accident, sans mauvaise surprise.


Oui non mais je parle d'un vrai bilan, vraiment un peu comme fait le canard enchainé, des chiffres de bénéfs, des stats, le tout dans un bilan un peu analysé.
J'avais sinon bien compris que les canards relevaient la tête  ::P:

----------


## alx

C'est plus simple pour le Canard Enchaîné, ils n'ont ni annonceurs ni concurrence directe.

----------


## olivarius

> C'est plus simple pour le Canard Enchaîné, ils n'ont ni annonceurs ni concurrence directe.


Ok pour les annonceurs mais les concurrents satirique sont là :;): 
Je dirai plutôt que CPC n'a pas de concurrent direct  ::P:

----------


## zifox

> Ok pour les annonceurs mais les concurrents satirique sont là
> Je dirai plutôt que CPC n'a pas de concurrent direct


Ben si, tout de même. Comme Télérama face à Télé7Jours.
Ca vise pas le complètement le même public, mais c'est concurrent tout de même, puisque ça traite du même sujet.

----------


## t4nk

C'est surtout qu'il faudrait embaucher quelqu'un en plus à temps deux fois trop plein pour donner les détails des notes de frais :

- A/R Londres pour un Burger King sur le pouce
- les bouteilles de Gringo (en plus du salaire du "coursier" si les bouteilles sont consignées)
- les boites de protéines de Boulon
- la litière de Monsieur Chat
- les bananes en import express de Zoulou
- etc...

----------


## olivarius

> Ben si, tout de même. Comme Télérama face à Télé7Jours.
> Ca vise pas le complètement le même public, mais c'est concurrent tout de même, puisque ça traite du même sujet.


Oui on peut dire ça.
A quand un CPC à 300 000 exemplaires par semaine ?  :;):  (oui quand vous tirerez autant que le Canard Enchainé j'espère que vous repasserez en hebdomadaire  ::P: )

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Allez-vous faire un numéro spécial pour le CPC 200 ? Avec un contenu spécial ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Qu'elle est la position de la rédac' concernant les discussions sur l'abandonware: est-ce que ça rentre dans la catégorie piratage pour vous, ou est-ce qu'on peut en parler librement, filer des liens aux yeux du public ?

----------


## ducon

Il y a eu un numéro avec un dossier dessus, non ?
C’est illégal (sauf si c’est explicitement autorisé par les ayant droit), mais en pratique on ne te fera pas d’histoire (aujourd’hui).

----------


## XWolverine

> Il y a eu un numéro avec un dossier dessus, non ?


Et avec l'analyse de Grand Maitre B.

----------


## El Gringo

> Qu'elle est la position de la rédac' concernant les discussions sur l'abandonware: est-ce que ça rentre dans la catégorie piratage pour vous, ou est-ce qu'on peut en parler librement, filer des liens aux yeux du public ?



Y'a des vrais abandonwares libérés par les détenteurs de la licence, et y'a des sites qui décrètent un titre libre parce qu'il n'est plus exploité ou trouvable. Dans ce dernier cas, ce n'est pas légal, mais je crois que liberatedgames.org répertorie les jeux vraiment libres de droit.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h50 ----------




> Et avec l'analyse de Grand Maitre B.


La _fine_ analyse de Grand Maitre B, slip te plait.

----------


## XWolverine

> La _fine_ analyse de Grand Maitre B, slip te plait.


Non, pô besoin, cause que c'est un pléonasme, alors camembert  ::P:

----------


## Max_well

Dites, vous avez des nouvelles de CitiesXL, ou Monte Cristo fait le mort coté rédactions aussi ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Dites, vous avez des nouvelles de CitiesXL, ou Monte Cristo fait le mort coté rédactions aussi ?


Ça c'est une question pour le topic du numéro 198 ! Nan je déconne, perso j'en sais rien, attends que boulon se lève demain il te répondra peut-être.

----------


## Djal

Petite parenthèse importante:

Le HS Console je l'avais pas trouvé pourri, je suis un gros pigeons ?

Sinon j'ai pas encore reçu l'invitation pour la soirée du 200, on peut venir accompagné ?

----------


## chtiprof

Dans le numéro 2, j'ai pu lire votre position quant aux alimentation supérieures à 650W.
Je compte changer de pc (core i5 750, carte GA-P55-UDP6, Zotac geforce gtx275 amd (verion overclocked), 2x2go DDR3, HD seagate barracuda 1to) mais aussi prévoir son avenir (prévoir 2ème gtx 275 amd (sli), rajouter de la ram). Dans cette configuration, je pense prévoir d'ore et déjà l'alimentation nécessaire pour faire tourner tout ça. 
Quelle alimentation choisir ? Comment déterminer le nombre de watts nécessaires ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## ElGato

Le SLI c'est de la merde, ce qui devrait résoudre ton problème. Je vais pas détailler ici mais très franchement on fait difficilement pire en terme de rendement Prix/perfs, conso/perfs, emmerdements/perfs.

Mais sinon y'a un outil CPC prévu pour ça.

----------


## Voldain

Et sinon y'a la partie hard du forum où les gens pourront mieux t'aiguiller.

----------


## Frypolar

> Le SLI c'est de la merde, ce qui devrait résoudre ton problème. Je vais pas détailler ici mais très franchement on fait difficilement pire en terme de rendement Prix/perfs, conso/perfs, emmerdements/perfs.
> 
> Mais sinon y'a un outil CPC prévu pour ça.


Surtout que le jour où la GTX275 ne lui sera plus suffisante, il aura plutôt intérêt à la revendre pour prendre un des nouveaux modèles d'ATi/nVidia. Par contre je ne sais pas ce qu'elles consomment mais une Silverpower SP-SS500 devrait tenir le coup.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Dans le CPC 197, il manque le résumé et la note de RAGE.
Merci de nous indiquer quoi écrire dans le pavé du bas de la page 43.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bonjour. 
> Dans le CPC 197, il manque le résumé et la note de RAGE.
> Merci de nous indiquer quoi écrire dans le pavé du bas de la page 43.


Je crois qu'il manque juste une image. C'est pas un test il me semble  ::unsure:: .

----------


## Percolator42

Je me suis abonné le 3 septembre, toujours rien reçu, c'est grave (docteur)?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Je crois qu'il manque juste une image. C'est pas un test il me semble .


Très juste ! 
 :B):

----------


## lokideath

> Je me suis abonné le 3 septembre, toujours rien reçu, c'est grave (docteur)?


Oui il faut au moins 15 jours entre la date d'abonnement et le premier numéro. Tu as de bonne chance de recevoir le 198 je pense (demain avec bon espoir).

----------


## Euklif

> Le HS Console je l'avais pas trouvé pourri, je suis un gros pigeons ?


Ce qui m'intéresserai plus perso, c'est de savoir ce qu'ils considèrent comme vraiment raté sur ce HS. Surtout après le nombre de remonter qu'ils ont eu dessus.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ce qui m'intéresserai plus perso, c'est de savoir ce qu'ils considèrent comme vraiment raté sur ce HS.


Les ventes, surtout.

----------


## Guest

Et l'organisation en amont, un peu  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Et l'organisation en amont, un peu


Et pas qu'un peu en fait...  ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

Grave.
Disons qu'écrire un magazine avec une équipe épuisée, entre les bouclages d'un magazine tout aussi épuisant, ça flingue un peu.
Et ça manquait vraiment d'un rédac'chef. Sinon, on est très fier d'avoir fait travailler des nouveaux et on espère bien qu'un jour, on transformera l'essai.

----------


## Wobak

Moi je dis vivement un hors-série "Les paints de Gringo"...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sinon j'ai pas encore reçu l'invitation pour la soirée du 200, on peut venir accompagné ?


Non mais tu peux peut-être repartir avec Gringo.

Je n'ai pas encore lu le 198, mais comment avez vous choisi les previews de la gamecon qui seraient dans le 197 et celles dans le 198 ?
Les plus intéressants ? Les plus prompts à sortir ? Au hasard ?

----------


## jakbonhom

> Sinon j'ai pas encore reçu l'invitation pour la soirée du 200, on peut venir accompagné ?


Je rêve d'une soirée 300 avec Boulon déguisé en Spartiate  :Bave:

----------


## jempe

Je veux me preview de order of war. Je l'échange contre une preview de singularity cause double emploi.  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> Je veux me preview de order of war. Je l'échange contre une preview de singularity cause double emploi.


De rien  :;): .

----------


## manudrz

Euh jme posais une tite question dans ma tite tête là... Je pense  que la réponse va être : "parce que ça demanderait un boulot énorme maudit bougre", mais je m'y risque quand même. Pourquoi ne pas se servir de vos 3 configs de canard pour réaliser des mini benchmarks des jeux que vous testez ? 
Un tout petit cadre avec les scores à côté de la note du jeu "notre avis". En plus ça mettrait en valeur le partenariat avec mat.net, mais c'était juste une question en passant. @+  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> Euh jme posais une tite question dans ma tite tête là... Je pense  que la réponse va être : "parce que ça demanderait un boulot énorme maudit bougre", mais je m'y risque quand même. Pourquoi ne pas se servir de vos 3 configs de canard pour réaliser des mini benchmarks des jeux que vous testez ?


Parce qu'on n'a pas de temps à "perdre" en effet, et parce qu'on n'a pas le matos nécessaire de toute façon.

----------


## jempe

> De rien .


- merci
- à l'hopital velpo?
- j'ai décidé de vous muter à l'hopital velpo.

----------


## M.Rick75

Est-ce que vous avez vu des bouts de Stalker Call of Priapique? Vous attendez une version preview pour bientôt?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais tiens, ils étaient pas à la Gamecon les Russes ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Si si...
Sur le stand de Namco, tellement secret que les RP n'étaient pas au courant.

Après pour les voir, c'était une autre histoire... Malgrès le coup de main de notre excellent collègue de Clubic.

 Il faut savoir que les stands japonais, niveau sécurité stupide et inutile, c'est du niveau de Guantanamo. Namco, Capcom, Square Enix, Konami... C'est absurde : t'es rentré pour ton rdv à 11h, à 11h15, tu ne peux plus y remettre les pieds si tu es sorti 30 secondes, même si le réceptionniste a bien conscience que tu viens juste de franchir la porte. Il faut joindre un attaché de presse et espérer qu'il réussisse à convaincre le cerbère.
Tiens, seul exception : Sega.

Et dans le cas de Stalker, vu que personne n'était au courant, il était impossible  de prendre un RDV et surtout impossible de rejoindre Oleg qui te fait coucou de l'autre côté du seuil.

Evidemment, le tout prend son sel quand on garde à l'esprit qu'on n'était sur la partie privée du salon, seulement entre pros.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La vache, c'est effrayant.
Ca se prend trop au sérieux là...

Le jeu sort début Octobre, un test peut être pour le numéro du 15/10 ?
Bon en même temps, c'est pas comme si j'allais attendre le test pour craquer  ::P:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Le test de NFS Shift serait-il pour le prochain numéro ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Possible si notre mail remarche et qu'on récupère ce qu'il faut pour le lancer.
Mais est-ce vraiment la peine d'attendre ce jeu ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Le mystèrieux RPG du prochain mag que personne n'a deviné, vous le testez pas un peu tôt vu qu'il sort en Novembre?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je me suis déjà fait avoir, c'est Risen à priori, pas Dragon Age.

MAis c'était quand même sournois l'image de dragon...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Le mystèrieux RPG du prochain mag que personne n'a deviné, vous le tester pas un peu tôt vu qu'il sort en Novembre?


hmmm...

----------


## Jolaventur

> hmmm...


Un vulgaire FPRG

Je passe mon tour :tired:

----------


## Threanor

> Un vulgaire FPRG
> 
> Je passe mon tour


1 - C'est pas à la première personne.
2 - C'est loin d'être vulgaire (enfin ça l'est parfois mais dans un autre sens,  
Cohérent avec le background).
Par contre c'est pas jouable uniquement à la souris ou à une seule main.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Par contre c'est pas jouable uniquement à la souris ou à une seule main.


 Donc c'est d'la merde j'avais raison. ::P:

----------


## Anton

C'est pas le topic Consoles ici  :tired:  
 ::P: 

Risen, s'il est vraiment dans la lignée de Gothic 2, ça ne peut que le faire.

----------


## Euklif

> 1 - C'est pas à la première personne.


Snif. Ma feature préférée.

----------


## kilfou

Des news de King's bounty Armored Princess ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Mais est-ce vraiment la peine d'attendre ce jeu ?


Meuh pourquoi, l'a l'air de casser la mauvaise série des tuning de nuit à la con pour venir prendre l'aspi d'un Grid, non ?

----------


## Sk-flown

> Meuh pourquoi, l'a l'air de casser la mauvaise série des tuning de nuit à la con pour venir prendre l'aspi d'un Grid, non ?


Faudrait déjà que Grid soit un bon jeu.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon je sais pas trop ou la poser mais je le pose ici tout de même.

Allez vous faire une mise a jour des tests de processeurs (qui sont de 39 toujours ) pour bientôt ?Depuis, il y a eu vos tests du i5 et consort .

Ou on attend la fin de vente du hard N°2 ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Autre question que je ne sais pas où poser ; quel est le numéro de CPC où est interviewé (entre autres) le couple de chez Tales of Tale ?

----------


## L'invité

N°180.

----------


## Dark Fread

Merci  :B):

----------


## Frypolar

> Ou on attend la fin de vente du hard N°2 ?


Je pense que oui. A ce propos, le CPC APC est un peu à la bourre, il manque pas mal de matériel dans la liste et ça ne doit pas attirer les personnes en quête d'une nouvelle config donc si vous avez un peu de temps entre la réanimation de Tof et autres joyeusetés ce serait fort sympathique de lui filer un coup de jeune  :;): .

----------


## t4nk

La remarque de Frypolar ne manque pas de chien. 

Il faut être taré (comme moi) pour faire des essais et voir que le E7200 et E7300 consomment autant pour extrapoler la conso des 7500 et 7600, mais ce n'est pas à la portée du premier curieux venu.

Je sais que tu as (Doc) d'autres chats à fouetter en ce moment, mais si tu as besoin de renfort pour cette tâche, je veux bien t'aider parce que c'est un sujet qui m'intéresse (passionne) depuis longtemps.

----------


## DaBoB

> Grave.
> Disons qu'écrire un magazine avec une équipe épuisée, entre les bouclages d'un magazine tout aussi épuisant, ça flingue un peu.
> Et ça manquait vraiment d'un rédac'chef. Sinon, on est très fier d'avoir fait travailler des nouveaux et on espère bien qu'un jour, on transformera l'essai.


Bon je viens de m acheter une ps3, donc je suis preneur d'un nouvel HS consoles... Comment ? Entre le dernier HS Consoles et mon achat de PS3, seuls 2 jeux sont sortis ????  ::huh::

----------


## O.Boulon

Flower, Little Big Planet, INfamous, Blazblue, trois ou quatre autres... Ca commence à être un peu intéressant.

----------


## DaBoB

Ouais je vais jeter un oeil à tout ça, si j'ai pris une console à la base, c'est pour me vautrer dans le canap, et sans le bluray (et l'intégrale de John B Root qui va avec), j'aurais certainement pris une bobox 360. 

Ayant pourtant horreur des jeux scriptés, j'ose avouer qu'un uncharted 2 me fait bien envie tout comme un LBP (et pas LBA...  ::'(:  ma jeunesse), un dirt 2 ou un fifa entre potes :D

----------


## Zouuu

Combien y-a-t-il aujourd'hui de personnes abonnées ? Que représente la part des abonnements par rapport à la vente direct ? Quel est le pourcentage d'augmentation ? Pourquoi Zoulou et Threanor ? L'oeuf ou la poule ? La tête ou les pattes ? L'âge du capitaine en octale ?

 :tired:

----------


## Threanor

Attends c'est un topic de questions, c'est normal que les gens en posent plein. Nous ça nous dérange pas de toute façon on répond que si on a envie.

----------


## DaBoB

> Attends c'est un topic de questions, c'est normal que les gens en posent plein. Nous ça nous dérange pas de toute façon on répond que si on a envie.


Qui de la rédaction -apres un kebab- sent le plus fort suite à un vent impromptu ?

----------


## ducon

Toi, parce que quand c’est la Rédaction (PBuH) qui pète, c’est toi qui pue.

----------


## Euklif

Le topic sur la polémique de la pub micromania vient de me déprimer faire penser à un truc.
Z'avez jamais pensé à vous élargir au monde consoleux? Bon, ok, la réponse est oui. Vu avec tests divers et hs. Mais je pensais plus sérieusement/régulièrement en fait. Pas forcément dans le "vrai" mag vu les réactions que peuvent provoquer un pov' test console et les gants que vous prenez à chaque fois pour rappeler que cpc ne deviendra pas cc mais plutôt en parallèle. 

Z'êtes surement pas assez nombreux et tout et tout mais z'êtes leader parce que le reste de la presse sent le moisie l'uniformité. Et comme y a pas votre pendant coté console, je me disais que peut être... Un jour...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, mais pour ça il nous faudrait une vraie rédac' bis. 
Comme à l'époque de Joystick et Joypad.
On a essayé de se dédoubler une fois, ça a donné un très moyen HS Console.

Donc pas pour l'instant, et surtout pas dans les conditions actuelles.

----------


## xrogaan

Ouais, il parait que vous n'avez qu'une piscine. C'est un peu limite pour 2 équipes.

Sinon, y'a beaucoup d'abonnement belge ou d'achat par des librairies belge ? Parce que je ne le vois jamais ... (Mais là où je passe, c'est que des connards.)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Allez vous tester la nouvelle campagne de L4D ?

----------


## Trask

> Sinon, y'a beaucoup d'abonnement belge ou d'achat par des librairies belge ? Parce que je ne le vois jamais ... (Mais là où je passe, c'est que des connards.)


Là où je vais à Bruxelles ça a l'air de ne pas trop mal se vendre. Il y en a plein à la sortie puis c'est galère pour en trouver, donc ...

----------


## Silver

Vu que le 197 a l'air de s'être très bien vendu et qu'en deux semaines il est déjà épuisé, est-ce qu'il y a une possibilité qu'il soit ré-édité, au moins en petit nombre pour la boutique ?

Parce que vu que c'est la 1ère partie de la GamesCom il pourrait intéresser ceux qui aimeraient avoir les deux parties et qui, comme moi, n'ont pas pu avoir la première.

----------


## El Gringo

> Vu que le 197 a l'air de s'être très bien vendu et qu'en deux semaines il est déjà épuisé, est-ce qu'il y a une possibilité qu'il soit ré-édité, au moins en petit nombre pour la boutique ?
> 
> Parce que vu que c'est la 1ère partie de la GamesCom il pourrait intéresser ceux qui aimeraient avoir les deux parties et qui, comme moi, n'ont pas pu avoir la première.


Aucune chance désolé.

----------


## Silver

> Aucune chance désolé.


  :Emo: 

Et pour le 198 est-ce que vous pouvez faire quelque chose ?

Parce que vous comprenez, j'ai perdu ma mère ce matin, elle était là et pouf, je l'ai perdue. Mais mon chien est mort part contre, alors si je pouvais avoir le 198 juste pour avoir une présence, un compagnon...

----------


## xrogaan

> Vu que le 197 a l'air de s'être très bien vendu et qu'en deux semaines il est déjà épuisé, est-ce qu'il y a une possibilité qu'il soit ré-édité, au moins en petit nombre pour la boutique ?
> 
> Parce que vu que c'est la 1ère partie de la GamesCom il pourrait intéresser ceux qui aimeraient avoir les deux parties et qui, comme moi, n'ont pas pu avoir la première.


Faillaitabonner  :haha:

----------


## ticonderoga

Dans le dernier CPC, il y a une reference à un vieux morceau de Pink Floyd, ça fait du bien de voir ça dans le magajine, ça m'a fait chaud à mon coeur de vieux con  :;):

----------


## ElGato

Vous avez testé quelle version de Risen: la preview toute pourrie ou la version plus représentative de ce qui va atterrir dans les rayons ?

----------


## Akodo

Est ce que vous prenez le temps d'aller aux toilettes pendant un bouclage ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Une belle version je crois.

----------


## akumajo

Moi msieur moi msieur, j'ai une question:
Est-ce qu'un jour nous aurons de nouvelles boiboites pour ranger vos merveilleux journaux? ( j'en ai auparavant commandé trois mais il n'y en a pas assez pour tous les rangées), car actuellement, j'en aurais besoin d'au moins 3 de plus et ce serait super si vous en refaites!^^

----------


## O.Boulon

On en refera sans doute l'année prochaine.

----------


## Angelina

Sur une échelle de puanteur de 1 à 10, combien vous noteriez votre frigo ?  ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

7.
Bière + vinaigre.

Mais moins que le micro-onde victime de la sociopathie culinaire de M.Chat.

----------


## MoB

J'avoue que faire réchauffer du Whiskas au micro onde c'est quand même couillu

----------


## Angelina

Vous l'avez ravagé super vite quand même...  :tired: 

La dernière fois que je l'ai vu c'était encore un frigo des beaux quartiers bon-chic bon-genre, et en moins de deux vous en avez fait un hippie crasseux qui pue du bec...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Mens pas.
C'était un frigo hippie de merde avec des autocollants gauchos bobos de chie.
Rêve général ! Wouhou !

----------


## Angelina

-->[]


Edit: Et encore, si je te disais tout les produits bio® de mes testicouilles qu'il a pu abriter en son sein, tu vas te vénère. Limite il n'y a pas un jingle de manu chao quand tu l'ouvres...

----------


## O.Boulon

T'inquiètes, on a tout recouvert avec des autocollants d'Action directe et d'Alain Madelin histoire d'être dans la moyenne.

----------


## akumajo

> On en refera sans doute l'année prochaine.


Merci^^ wouhou!!! ::):

----------


## Froyok

Dans un élan de bonté et une volonté politique d'aide pour cpc, j'envisage l'abonnement.
Jusqu'a maintenant, je les achetais individuellements, chez le pressier.

Question : quel le plus intéressant pour vous financièrement ? Un abonnement, ou quelqu'un qui achète numéro après numéro ? D'habitude, un abo est moins cher que l'achat répétitif, sauf que j'ia vu vos pubs sur les abonnements, le prix semble pas bouger.
Quel sont les avantages d'un abo pour vous ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Dans un élan de bonté et une volonté politique d'aide pour cpc, j'envisage l'abonnement.
> Jusqu'a maintenant, je les achetais individuellements, chez le pressier.
> 
> Question : quel le plus intéressant pour vous financièrement ? Un abonnement, ou quelqu'un qui achète numéro après numéro ? D'habitude, un abo est moins cher que l'achat répétitif, sauf que j'ia vu vos pubs sur les abonnements, le prix semble pas bouger.
> Quel sont les avantages d'un abo pour vous ?


Ils ont l'argent à l'avance. D'un autre côté, plus il y a de gens qui l'achètent chez leur buraliste plus le magazine sera diffusé.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ils ont l'argent à l'avance. D'un autre côté, plus il y a de gens qui l'achètent chez leur buraliste plus le magazine sera diffusé.


En gros c'est ça. Par contre l'abonnement revient quand même moins cher que l'achat au numéro je crois, hein (je dis ça pour froyok).

----------


## Froyok

Mon dieu je doute !  ::o: 
Aider canardpc et m'abonner, ou le payer au jour le jour en étant sur des délais ?!  ::P: 
Reste que pour le moment, comme je suis en appart sur tours, j'ia pas encore de véritable boîte aux lettres, et donc recevoir un magazine c'est pas le pied.

Genre moins large que ça :

----------


## ElGato

En fait vous devriez essayer de compiler les infos sur les invendus pour faire une liste des villes où acheter les CPC, et celles où il vaut mieux s'abonner.

Ok, vous avez pas que ça à foutre.

----------


## Frypolar

> En fait vous devriez essayer de compiler les infos sur les invendus pour faire une liste des villes où acheter les CPC, et celles où il vaut mieux s'abonner.
> 
> Ok, vous avez pas que ça à foutre.


Tu pourrais t'en charger !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

Le shirt de kalitay c'est pour quand?

----------


## Alab

> Le shirt de kalitay c'est pour quand?


Comme ça on deviendra des panneaux publicitaires ambulants pour vous et en plus on paiera pour ça !

----------


## akumajo

Tiens, des reliures ET des T-shirt du lapin spam spam culcul a acheté, on range nos petit mag et on sort notre gros lapin devant tous le monde^^

----------


## Euklif

En squattant le topic de la pub microtruc, mon chat est venu me réclamer des câlins. En sautant de toute sa grâce sur le clavier. 
C'est pas la première fois qu'il me le fait pendant que je surfe sur cpc (pompe à vie) mais de temps en temps, il me redirige la sans que je sache comment (maléfique qu'il est ce chat!).

Et j'me demandais comment que c'était possible parce que bon, ce site je le connais pas d'abord. Et je l'ai pas en favori ou en signet/widget (opéra). Même qu'en fait, j'aime pas cette image parce que je connais pas le monsieur. Feriez vous de la propagande secrète ou mon chat est il juste un génie de l'informatique (que je m'en vais fouetter de ce pas)?

----------


## olivarius

> En squattant le topic de la pub microtruc, mon chat est venu me réclamer des câlins. En sautant de toute sa grâce sur le clavier. 
> C'est pas la première fois qu'il me le fait pendant que je surfe sur cpc (pompe à vie) mais de temps en temps, il me redirige la sans que je sache comment (maléfique qu'il est ce chat!).
> 
> Et j'me demandais comment que c'était possible parce que bon, ce site je le connais pas d'abord. Et je l'ai pas en favori ou en signet/widget (opéra). Même qu'en fait, j'aime pas cette image parce que je connais pas le monsieur. Feriez vous de la propagande secrète ou mon chat est il juste un génie de l'informatique (que je m'en vais fouetter de ce pas)?


Trop fort ton chat. Ca doit être un génie  ::P: 

*Petites questions :* 
Est ce qu'on pourrait avoir de belles images plus en rapport avec les news hardware ?Est ce qu'on pourrait avoir des news plus sérieuses (pas dans le ton mais dans la forme) ?
Si le mag était aussi beau que le CPC Hardware ça serait génial  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
Et fais toi un peu soigner pour ton problème en rapport avec la fantaisie.

----------


## olivarius

> Non.
> Et fais toi un peu soigner pour ton problème en rapport avec la fantaisie.


Mince je ne comprends pas à quel post tu réponds  ::rolleyes::  Surement pas le mien mais j'ai un doute  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Gnia gnia gnia des news plus sérieuses sur la forme gnia gnia gnia.
Ca t'aide ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Tiens je sais pas pourquoi je pense à ça tout d'un coup mais, y avait pas un Counter Strike 2 qui devait sortir y a genre longtemps ? Ou alors dans longtemps ?
Des infos ?

----------


## ticonderoga

Au risque de me faire dessouder la gueule à coup de mouettes crieuses, je cherche en librairie charcuterie belge le numero special MMO, pas moyen de mettre la patte dessus et les buralistes sont pas au courant blablabla... Y a pas eu de diffusion dans le royaume ou bien?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ben c'est surtout fini là le HS MMO Gratuits.

----------


## gun

> Tiens je sais pas pourquoi je pense à ça tout d'un coup mais, y avait pas un Counter Strike 2 qui devait sortir y a genre longtemps ? Ou alors dans longtemps ?
> Des infos ?


C'était pas counter-strike online, une version coréene à la con. Nan?

----------


## Froyok

Nouvelle(s) question(s) : par rapport à votre bouclage, vous prenez combien de temps à réaliser le magajine, et combien de temps pour tester les jeux ? Et vous testez combien de jeux en moyenne, c'est inégal (genre threanor se tape adibou, et boulon armaII) ?

Enfin, question de RTT, vous prenez combien de jours de repos ?
Contrainte : tout ça dois tenir en 2 semaines ! Plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## olivarius

> Gnia gnia gnia des news plus sérieuses sur la forme gnia gnia gnia.
> Ca t'aide ?


Pas les news mais *les IMAGES* des news *HARDWARE*  :;): 
Bref merci pour m'avoir éclairé  ::P:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> C'était pas counter-strike online, une version coréene à la con. Nan?


Non, je crois me rappeler d'un Counter Strike 2.
Enfin, bon. C'est pas si important non plus.

----------


## Alab

> Non, je crois me rappeler d'un Counter Strike 2.
> Enfin, bon. C'est pas si important non plus.



Idem je me souviens de ça et je m'étais dit : bah je testerai quand il sortira alors.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Question à O. Boulon :
Le test de STALKER Call Of Pripyat dans quel CPC sera-ce-t-il?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan la vraie question est : est-ce que Boulon est assez HARDCOREEE pour tester la version Russe ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Vu que le 197 a l'air de s'être très bien vendu et qu'en deux semaines il est déjà épuisé, est-ce qu'il y a une possibilité qu'il soit ré-édité, au moins en petit nombre pour la boutique ?


Ben j'en ai encore vu vendredi, donc c'est pas épuisé (et puis la consigne était qu'il restait en kiosque jusqu'à la fin du mois).

----------


## El Gringo

> Ben j'en ai encore vu vendredi, donc c'est pas épuisé (et puis la consigne était qu'il restait en kiosque jusqu'à la fin du mois).


Exact. C'est ceux qu'on a reçu à la rédac qui sont épuisés, pas ceux en kiosque. Si vous en voulez un magnez votre cul il ne reste plus qu'un jour (et trente minutes).

----------


## LaVaBo

Sinon, y'a 2x197 2x198 et le HardWare au kiosque à journaux place de la Convention, Paris XV.

[edit]Ca date de ce matin, ça risque de changer avec l'arrivée du prochain numéro.
[edit²]Fail de rechargement du topic, grillé par Jean-Louis.

----------


## El Gringo

Jusqu'à demain seulement (normalement).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'aura pas d'impact sur la distribution, avec les grèves de La Poste sur Paris ?
D'ailleurs elle est finie cette grève ?

----------


## El Gringo

Je sais pas, mais j'ai reçu du courrier chez moi...

----------


## ticonderoga

C'est peut être du faux courrier, pour mieux tromper les gens.

----------


## El Gringo

Cool, on va dire que ce sont de fausses factures alors !

----------


## Silver

> Jusqu'à demain seulement (normalement).


Et pour les numéros qui n'auront pas été vendus en kiosque d'ici demain qu'est-ce qu'il se passe ? C'est seulement à ce moment là qu'ils vous sont renvoyés et que vous pouvez les vendre via la boutique ?

Est-ce aussi pour ça que le 198 n'y est toujours pas ?  :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

Ils sont brulés et envoyés au paradis des invendus, on ne peut pas les récupérer à moins de payer très cher.

----------


## TheToune

> Ils sont brulés et envoyés au paradis des invendus, on ne peut pas les récupérer à moins de payer très cher.


Trés cher ? 
En espèce, en nature ou en biérre ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'aura le test console d'Uncharted 2 dans Cpc ?

J'ai pas de PS3, je vis sainement, mais je suis curieux de voir l'avis de Cpc sur ce jeu. Vu les tests enthousiastes un peu partout, est-ce un over-hype de la mort, ou juste merité ?

----------


## Zilief

Eh les gars, on dirait que vos relations avec les acheteurs d'espaces publicitaires s'améliorent, non ?
Bien fait pour vous, j'espère que ça met des pâtes sous le beurre !
Sinon, ça va ? La vie, les femmes, tout ça ?

Ah oui, et Gringo, quand est-ce que tu as prévu de changer ton avatar ? Il me fait peur ton Boorlo tout nu... Brrrrr...

Ah, re-oui, tiens au fait, Boulon, rassure-moi, tes photos de ptits chats tout meugnons sont bien rangées dans un dossier "BOUFFE" ou "SEXTOYS" ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Eh les gars, on dirait que vos relations avec les acheteurs d'espaces publicitaires s'améliorent, non ?


Plus ou moins.




> Bien fait pour vous, j'espère que ça met des pâtes sous le beurre !


Bof...




> Sinon, ça va ? La vie, les femmes, tout ça ?


Secret girl.




> Ah oui, et Gringo, quand est-ce que tu as prévu de changer ton avatar ? Il me fait peur ton Boorlo tout nu... Brrrrr...


Je ne peux rien te refuser.

----------


## alx

Pas mal, par contre ça colle moins avec ton sous-titre maintenant.

----------


## El Gringo

Je ferai avec.

----------


## Zilief

Raaaa merci, ô clochard mystique ! Je dormais plus depuis que tu l'avais... Par contre, je suis toujours aussi amoureux de ton bandeau RPF  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Eh les gars, on dirait que vos relations avec les acheteurs d'espaces publicitaires s'améliorent, non ?


Une Hirondelle ne fait pas le printemps.
Et sinon, non, c'est dans le dossier urgence, sur le réseau, dans le dossier des mecs.

----------


## Zilief

Ah. Et elle est bien la ferme des Littlest Pets Shop alors ?  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, sont super laids, tous difformes.
Moi, j'aime bien les vrais chats.

----------


## Zilief

Oh my gowd... MAIS QU'AVEZ-VOUS FAIT DU VRAI BOULON ??! ::o:

----------


## El Gringo

> Oh my gowd... MAIS QU'AVEZ-VOUS FAIT DU VRAI BOULON ??!


On en a fait un tracteur, il nous emmerdait.

----------


## t4nk

> On en a fait un tracteur, il nous emmerdait.


Ça a dû être dur te transformer un truc qui pousse de la fonte en un truc en fonte qui tire des trucs. :bestslamever:

----------


## El Gringo

Non, il suffisait de le transformer en tracteur.

----------


## ticonderoga

Le journaliste comme le tracteur n'est jamais trop éloigné de son champ d'investigation.

----------


## t4nk

Han ! C'est un détracteur de la machination visant à nous faire croire que les jeux sont, comme F3, faits pour contrôler le monde. :crossoverconspirationniste:

----------


## Zilief

Boulon réincarné en Massey-Fergusson... Bon, on savait tous qu'il finirait comme ça un jour ; mais alors qui vous avez mis dans l'ancien corps de Boulon ??! Qui pilote ce corps d'athlète mondain sculpté patiemment à coup de protéines Elite Super Whey parfum fromage corse ??! Et pourquoi avoir choisi quelqu'un qui aime les ptits animaux mignons ??! WHY BUT WHYYYYYYY ??!

----------


## Airwalkmax

> On en a fait un tracteur, il nous emmerdait.


Qui est-ce qui monte dessus ? :tired:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> mais alors qui vous avez mis dans l'ancien corps de Boulon ??!


Quoi ?? Un monsieur qui rentre dans le corps de boulon ? Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries ?
Et les mecs de CanardPC ? Ils sont vides ? Aussi ?

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Oh my gowd... MAIS QU'AVEZ-VOUS FAIT DU VRAI BOULON ??!


*regard mauvais* Hin Hin Hin

----------


## Zilief

Oh my gowd... Ils ont casimirisé Boulon !!!

----------


## MoB

Nan on peut pas changer le roi des connards arrogant comme ça.

Dites, on peut pas hein ?  ::'(:

----------


## ticonderoga

Nan mais cessez cette charge en règle contre un des plus grand rédac de tous les temps du monde moderne et civilisé, Boulon c'est quasi un demi-dieu pour moi, même vieux je l'admire encore...

----------


## Threanor

> Quoi ?? Un monsieur qui rentre dans le corps de boulon ? Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries ?
> Et les mecs de CanardPC ? Ils sont vides ? Aussi ?


C'est parce que les gens au boulot sont jamais vraiment eux-mêmes (Sex means nothing).

----------


## El Gringo

> Nan mais cessez cette charge en règle contre un des plus grand rédac de tous les temps du monde moderne et civilisé, Boulon c'est quasi un demi-dieu pour moi, même vieux je l'admire encore...


Gros, pas grand. Et y'a bien des millions d'idiots qui vénèrent un gros éléphant efféminé à 4 bras, alors un gros tout court ça me surprend pas.

----------


## ticonderoga

Bah oui, et j'assume completement, de plus c'est marrant mais Ganesh a une haltère dans la main gauche, hasard ou bien?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Gros, pas grand. Et y'a bien des millions d'idiots qui vénèrent un gros éléphant efféminé à 4 bras, alors un gros tout court ça me surprend pas.
> http://blogs.heliogabale.org/wp-cont.../09/eko005.gif


Tu bosses en face de lui?

----------


## ToasT

> Quoi ?? Un monsieur qui rentre dans le corps de boulon ? Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries ?
> Et les mecs de CanardPC ? Ils sont vides ? Aussi ?


J'en sais pas plus que toi, Greenthumb.

----------


## jakbonhom

> Gros, pas grand. Et y'a bien des millions d'idiots qui vénèrent un gros éléphant efféminé à 4 bras, alors un gros tout court ça me surprend pas.


Boulon est parti en vacances pour laisser passer ça?  :tired:

----------


## dalgwen

Aha, vous vous êtes fait repomper votre montage photo PSPGo avec les lapins parachutistes par PCINpact.
C'est voulu, vous êtes au courant, ou c'est une boulette de leur part?

----------


## olivarius

> Aha, vous vous êtes fait repomper votre montage photo PSPGo avec les lapins parachutistes par PCINpact.
> C'est voulu ou c'est une boulette de leur part?


Enome la signature de cpc ::P: : the cpc touch  :;):

----------


## MoB

Tiens pour une fois j'ai une question.
El gringo, c'est quoi ce bordel ? !
Tu croyais que ca m'avait échappé, mais non ! (bon ok j'ai un peu de retard avec la sortie tardive du 197)

Numéro 198 tu nous parles de l'appli Xentient Thumbnails.
Et là, quoi que je ne vois pas ? !
Aucune photo de Rama Yade !

Je te laisse t'expliquer !

----------


## El Gringo

Elles sont dans un dossier plus "discret"...

----------


## Anonyme2016

Y'a qu'un seul modèle de tapis de souris CPC?


Parce que avec ma copine on vient d'en acheter deux, un pour chacun, et c'est une demi-déception de voir que c'est les deux mêmes  ::sad:: .

----------


## El Gringo

> Y'a qu'un seul modèle de tapis de souris CPC?


Oui.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Oui.


D'ailleurs dès que je touche mon premier salaire je passe commande.
Mais bon, j'ai un diplôme de Science-Humaine donc je prends pas trop de risque.  ::ninja::  
Question sinon : Vous (les rédacteurs) modérez le forum bénévolement ou c'est dans votre contrat de travail ?

----------


## xrogaan

Ah Ah, comme s'ils avaient le choix  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous (les rédacteurs) modérez le forum bénévolement ou c'est dans votre contrat de travail ?


Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dans mon contrat de travail, je ne sais même pas si j'en ai signé un...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dans mon contrat de travail, je ne sais même pas si j'en ai signé un...


Ouai mais moi je parlais des rédacteurs en fait  ::P: h34r:

----------


## olivarius

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dans mon contrat de travail, je ne sais même pas si j'en ai signé un...


Faites gaffe, il y a surement des inspecteurs du travail qui trainent sur CPC  ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Faites gaffe, il y a surement des inspecteurs du travail qui trainent sur CPC


Un contrat de travail écrit n'est pas obligatoire en France...

----------


## TheToune

> Un contrat de travail écrit n'est pas obligatoire en France...


Je crois que c'est CDI par défaut non ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je crois que c'est CDI par défaut non ?


Oui.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le statut de pigiste est particulier, c'est un peu un contrat à durée déterminée reconduit éternellement ou un contrat à durée indéterminée précaire...

----------


## Anonyme871

Heu j'y connais complétement rien (la preuve ci-après) mais on peut être pigiste et rédacteur en chef ?

----------


## Markan

Dites, je me pose une question depuis un mmt deja!

Ya des gens de chez CPC qui sont également sur NoLife ?  ::ninja::

----------


## TheToune

> Le statut de pigiste est particulier, c'est un peu un contrat à durée déterminée reconduit éternellement ou un contrat à durée indéterminée précaire...


Oui mais justement, faut pas signer un contrat spécifique qui dit "je suis pigiste" et donc j'ai un status particulier ?
Dans le cas contraire tu te retrouverais donc avec le statut par défaut : employé temps plein CDI ?

Enfin c'est une question ... J'y connais rien. Peut être que c'est dans le statut de votre société et que les employé d'une rédaction ont pas les même régles ...

----------


## El Gringo

> Ya des gens de chez CPC qui sont également sur NoLife ?


Si tu parles de bosser chez nolife, non.




> Oui mais justement, faut pas signer un contrat spécifique qui dit "je suis pigiste" et donc j'ai un status particulier ?
> Dans le cas contraire tu te retrouverais donc avec le statut par défaut : employé temps plein CDI ?
> 
> Enfin c'est une question ... J'y connais rien. Peut être que c'est dans le statut de votre société et que les employé d'une rédaction ont pas les même régles ...


J'en sais rien et je m'en branle, mais ce n'est qu'une opinion personnelle bien entendu. C'est surement pour ça que tu poses là questions à Boulon d'ailleurs...

----------


## Markan

> Si tu parles de bosser chez nolife, non.


Merci  ::rolleyes::  C'est des gens ou ancien gens de chez Joystick alors ?  ::(:

----------


## El Gringo

> Merci  C'est des gens ou ancien gens de chez Joystick alors ?


Ben je pense pas non plus, désolé. Mais y'a clad sur ce forum qui va y faire un stage, si t'as des questions à lui poser...

----------


## O.Boulon

Je crois que Patate a fait une fois un truc avec Monsieur Poulpe parce qu'il le trouve très talentueux.
Mais, non, travailler vraiment, des vrais gens du vrai de Joystick, y en a pas.

----------


## xrogaan

Parce qu'il y a des faux gens ?  ::o:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Marcus a fait des piges pour Joystick à une époque, non ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouah, c'est cool pour lui !
Sinon, ici, c'est le forum de CanardPC hein...

----------


## mescalin

Ah merde, je me disais aussi que j'avais loupé un truc !  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Merci Boulon.
J'ai demandé à des amis qui venaient de refaire leur cuisine s'ils avaient pris une armoire à saveurs.

Résultat: personne connaissait, je me suis fait foutre de ma gueule.  :Emo: 


Vous pourriez pas parler de trucs normaux dans Cpc des fois ?

----------


## Max_well

Question : vous avez des nouvelles de Cities XL ? Il sort pour de bon pour finir ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On a pas reçu de version en tout cas...

----------


## Max_well

Ouch, pour un truc qui sort jeudi, ça sent le paté :P

Merci pour la réponse en tous cas.

Tiens, si jamais vous lisez encore ce post : Dans le cas où Monte Cristo vous envoie jamais la boite, vous irez vous l'acheter par vous même ou vous passerez le jeu par pertes et profit ? Qu'est-ce qui vous pousse à acheter un jeu qu'on ne vous envoie pas ? Est-ce que ça arrive souvent ?

----------


## canardeur

Bonjour,

Avez vous prévu de tester windows 7 ? Les perfs dans les jeux notament... (gain ou perte par rapport a XP et vista)

Voir si je laisse tomber XP quoi  ::huh::

----------


## L'invité

Le rachat de Nadeo par Ubisoft, ça vous fout pas un peu les boules?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ils ont l'air d'avoir respecté l'esprit Eugen Systems, alors je suppose qu'ils respecteront Nadeo.

----------


## L'invité

Même pas un tout petit peu?

----------


## Zilief

Et sinon pour être sapologue sur le Pacific Princess, faut quoi comme statut ?

----------


## Largeman

Serait-il possible de donner un nouveau sous-titre à PrinceGITS après cette proposition de don ?

----------


## El Gringo

Non, mais c'est très gentil de sa part !

----------

